# SHIELD DISCUSSION - Leave the Memories Alone



## Arya Dark

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

*Also since this is the most popular thread in WWE discussion I'm going to make it a sticky. Again, bring any problems to my attention instead of flaming and I'll take care of it.*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

I haven't posted in a Shield thread in ages, so I'll be the first to be post in here other than you of course Crofty .

I'm freaking loving this Shield/Evolution feud so much, and the indirect long running rivalry with the Wyatt Family is exceptionally captivating as well! I just love everything about wrestling right now, even the silly crap :.

Also, since they're teasing the possible match(es) for Payback in the ongoing Evolution/Shield feud and it could be a series of singles matches, here is my suggestion.

They need to do Ambrose/Triple H, Rollins/Batista, and Reigns/Orton at Payback. But they need to have mini feuds with each other to really sell each feud individually.

*Ambrose/Triple H* could be an incredible brawl, and the promos would be fucking fantastic. I would absolutely love this, and I would be fine with Trips winning.

*Rollins/Batista* would have an excellent contrast of styles and Rollins can be positioned as the underdog babyface in this matchup to generate the best crowd reaction. Batista will probably win this match so he looks credible on his way out to promote Guardians.

*Reigns/Orton* would be solid since Orton could lead Reigns through the match, which they have been practicing on house shows for awhile now, and it should be a good credible win for Reigns.

The reasoning for not doing Reigns/Triple H is simple, WWE are saving that for Summerslam to get more eyes on the match. As far as not doing Reigns/Batista, well personally I think they should save that for Mania 31 so WWE can promote the match as Beast vs Beast, and the largest audience possible can see just how much Reigns has improved .


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

Awesome, new thread... yay for the shieldites....

looking forward to main event/smackdown this week with all the boys in action. are there any promos or is it just matches?


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

Big fan of the Shield and want to drop a few dot points.

1. I think the Shield losing to the Wyatt's so far has been really good, because hopefully they'll feud again, and it will be even better than the first time. The guys wont be on the verge of breaking up and hopefully WWE will unleash Ambrose on the mic against Bray Wyatt to make for an amazing lead up to an even more violent and better match. 

2. Watching the Shield every episode of Raw and SD I get different angles on them which is great. One week I was thinking that Ambrose really doesn't fit with Reigns and Rollins, the next I think he fits perfectly. Then the same with the other two. Also with some big time swerve booking I can see Reigns becoming a member of Evolution. He ticks all their boxes, but as the "finisher" of the Shield he is great right now, and I don't want to see him or the guys break up just yet.

3. I do want to see more mic time from Ambrose ... alot more mic time from Ambrose. The Shield began with him leading the way in the promos, now it seems (well currently) that Seth is the one that holds the leashes to Reigns and Ambrose. Want to see mopre of Ambriose up front and centre... maybe as a face faction it's best to keep him back, I'm not sure.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

*By the way this is now a STICKY THREAD so look for it in the sticky section. *


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

Yay it's a sticky!



Lariatoh! said:


> 3. I do want to see more mic time from Ambrose ... alot more mic time from Ambrose. The Shield began with him leading the way in the promos, now it seems (well currently) that Seth is the one that holds the leashes to Reigns and Ambrose. Want to see mopre of Ambriose up front and centre... maybe as a face faction it's best to keep him back, I'm not sure.


I'm sure he'll get his time to really dazzle us all. If Ambrose had all the mic time then Roman and Seth wouldn't be able to shine too much. This is only their second year in the WWE, so they have plenty of time to shoot themselves up even higher.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

*lol Cala, the more you post in it right now the more Shield fans will realize it's a sticky so you don't have to add much... just say it's a sticky. I want the fans of the thread finding the actual thread *


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

New Shield thread this time it's a sticky. Hopefully everyone remains civil and more people post in it.


Reigns and Orton would be a awful Thanos, I've seen that match twice and I've been put to sleep by it. I'd love to see Reigns work with someone who isn't slow and methodical.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

*btw let other fans of the thread know I made it a sticky. I did this at an odd hour so some might not realize it and they'll log on and can't find the thread so let 'em know please. *


----------



## THANOS

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



SoupBro said:


> New Shield thread this time it's a sticky. Hopefully everyone remains civil and more people post in it.
> 
> 
> Reigns and Orton would be a awful Thanos, I've seen that match twice and I've been put to sleep by it. I'd love to see Reigns work with someone who isn't slow and methodical.


But would Reigns/Batista be any better , and they won't do Reigns/HHH until Summerslam at the earliest lol. This is why I suggested Reigns/Orton, it's kind of the only option available lol.


----------



## NO!

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

They should just do a Shield/Evolution rematch and make it a street fight this time.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

ok, at the risk of sounding like a noob... what is the difference between a normal thread and a sticky thread?


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



midnightmischief said:


> ok, at the risk of sounding like a noob... what is the difference between a normal thread and a sticky thread?


A sticky thread stays up the top of the forum no matter what (unless admin un-sticky it lol). So it's not a normal thread where you might need to go through a few pages in order to find it. 

I just save the last page to my reading list :


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



midnightmischief said:


> ok, at the risk of sounding like a noob... what is the difference between a normal thread and a sticky thread?


*Basically what Tambrose said. just look for the thread at the top of the section amongst the other threads that are stickied. It's easy to find this way.*


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



Tambrose said:


> A sticky thread stays up the top of the forum no matter what (unless admin un-sticky it lol). So it's not a normal thread where you might need to go through a few pages in order to find it.
> 
> I just save the last page to my reading list :



sweet thanks for that....

wow I feel like I just joined a special club - got a red rep from baines on toast. I feel like part of the group lol :talk


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



Hit-Girl said:


> *btw let other fans of the thread know I made it a sticky. I did this at an odd hour so some might not realize it and they'll log on and can't find the thread so let 'em know please. *


I will do my best.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

In HitGirl we trust.

Making it a sticky makes it a lot more convenient.

I really don't want a split for some time, atleast until Summerslam. A Chicago street fight at Payback would be sweet.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

*Not sure of any Shield fan that wants a split. Why split the best thing going? It makes no sense to me. It's like splitting the horsemen at this point. Just make money off of these guys as a team for as long as it lasts.*


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



THANOS said:


> But would Reigns/Batista be any better , and they won't do Reigns/HHH until Summerslam at the earliest lol. This is why I suggested Reigns/Orton, it's kind of the only option available lol.


It's the only possible option but I want just Ambrose/HHH and Rollins/Orton :mark: 

I'm still not sure how WOAT Batista/Reigns or Orton/Reigns could be, so I think keeping it tag match might be for the best. At ER Ambrose/Rollins/Orton/HHH did the bulk of the match and the brawl in the arena, which was pretty awesome while the "action" in the ring was :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



THANOS said:


> But would Reigns/Batista be any better , and they won't do Reigns/HHH until Summerslam at the earliest lol. This is why I suggested Reigns/Orton, it's kind of the only option available lol.


I've seen it twice and I think I've seen enough lol. Most Reigns matches are bad but the ones with Orton are awful. 

Will this sticky be closed when the Shield disband?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



SoupBro said:


> I've seen it twice and I think I've seen enough lol. Most Reigns matches are bad but the ones with Orton are awful.
> 
> Will this sticky be closed when the Shield disband?


It can be renamed to the Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns discussion thread. 8*D


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



SoupBro said:


> I've seen it twice and I think I've seen enough lol. Most Reigns matches are bad but the ones with Orton are awful.
> 
> Will this sticky be closed when the Shield disband?


Yes, Orton's slower style is really not working well with Reigns who has few explosive spots but otherwise can't bring much speed to the match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Not sure of any Shield fan that wants a split. Why split the best thing going? It makes no sense to me. It's like splitting the horsemen at this point. Just make money off of these guys as a team for as long as it lasts.*



Yeah but after the Evolution feud they may run out of opponents as a team. Hope they let each member have singles feuds while still being a Shield member. Being in a team gets them more over than they individually would.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah but after the Evolution feud they may run out of opponents as a team. Hope they let each member have singles feuds while still being a Shield member. Being in a team gets them more over than they individually would.


*Only if WWE creative allows it. Look back at the Horseman era. They could have ran out of prospects at any time but they didn't. 

I understand that's easier to book face opponents against a heel stable but it can be done. No one says they have to stay face.*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Not sure of any Shield fan that wants a split. Why split the best thing going? It makes no sense to me. It's like splitting the horsemen at this point. Just make money off of these guys as a team for as long as it lasts.*


Not sure what else you can do after they fight off Devolution. We can't keep having 6 man matches over and over. And I think they are done having Rollins and Reigns be tag team guys with Dean being the singles guy. 2 out of the 3 guys are ready for a singles run imo.

A break up might help them all atm. But maybe WWE can surprise me and pro long the Shield. It wasn't to long ago many people were losing interest in them.

Edit: seems already answered 8*D


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

They can only do one of two things after this Evolution feud is completely over. I think they'll be done with 6 men feuds for a while. The Wyatts again would be overkill and any other team after Evolution would be a stepdown.

First choice is to let them all enter singles feuds while still being a Shield member. This would be my preferred direction.

OR they will be forced to start the split and while I wouldn't wanna see that, if booked well and not rushed, it could make for some good TV


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> They can only do one of two things after this Evolution feud is completely over. I think they'll be done with 6 men feuds for a while. The Wyatts again would be overkill and any other team after Evolution would be a stepdown.
> 
> First choice is to let them all enter singles feuds while still being a Shield member. This would be my preferred direction.
> 
> OR they will be forced to start the split and while I wouldn't wanna see that, if booked well and not rushed, it could make for some good TV


What I would have liked is Dean winning and keeping his title Monday. HHH would force him in matches for 2-3 more weeks with Dean winning each and everytime. That would allow Dean who is the Shield member who hasn't gotten the chance to shine as much as the other 2 time in the limelight and also making the US title seem important. 

The week before the PPV HHH smartens up and books a triple threat with Seth and Roman being opponents. Of course Dean will be expecting them to lay down which they wouldn't. Dean loses it to one of them and acts like he is alright with it for a while until he explodes one day. Then these 3 can have battles for months which could be entertaining TV.


*Shield vs Wyatts would definitely be over kill. The matches might be good but if we get it too much then it loses what made it special.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

Yeah I was hoping HHH makes Dean face Seth or Roman or both. I guess they can justify it as not wanting any Shield member to hold the title.

Even then they could book a similar match before Payback to "weaken" the Shield. Would be sweet :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

Keep the Shield together and make that money! Plus if Creative can't come up with a decent feud for its champion and decided that Sandow in the Magento costume was a great idea, I don't really want to see what they come up with for 3 upper midcarders.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah I was hoping HHH makes Dean face Seth or Roman or both. I guess they can justify it as not wanting any Shield member to hold the title.
> 
> Even then they could book a similar match before Payback to "weaken" the Shield. Would be sweet :banderas


Yeah, I hated the idea of a triple threat at Mania because the end result would have been so obvious but one now wouldn't hurt at all. They are a team but they do have ego's wasn't to long ago those egos clashed. They can always go back to that.

I'm gonna be at MITB and I just wanna see something interesting involving the Shield. Don't think they can keep Evo and Shield interesting any longer.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



SoupBro said:


> *What I would have liked is Dean winning and keeping his title Monday. HHH would force him in matches for 2-3 more weeks with Dean winning each and everytime. That would allow Dean who is the Shield member who hasn't gotten the chance to shine as much as the other 2 time in the limelight and also making the US title seem important. *
> 
> The week before the PPV HHH smartens up and books a triple threat with Seth and Roman being opponents. Of course Dean will be expecting them to lay down which they wouldn't. Dean loses it to one of them and acts like he is alright with it for a while until he explodes one day. Then these 3 can have battles for months which could be entertaining TV.
> 
> 
> *Shield vs Wyatts would definitely be over kill. The matches might be good but if we get it too much then it loses what made it special.


I have to disagree about the bolded part. Having those matches for 2-3 weeks would get stale in my opinion, by halfway through the second week we'd be saying 'well we know whose going to win' and they would have to increase the odds and stipulations each time. There's only so much in terms of stipulations you can throw out there on the regular show, and still expect the PPV to top them- even with him facing his stable-mates. 

I think sometimes we forget too that Ambrose was the first out of the 3 that got the spotlight on him. In the Shield's early days, and for a fair while, the spotlight was pretty firmly on Dean in my opinion. He was always positioned in the middle of the 3 both in the screen, in the promos, and when they stood there with their closed fists. He was always not only the first to speak in promos, but he had the most to say- with Seth saying a little bit, and Roman just saying 'Believe in the Shield'.

So whilst it's been a while since the spotlight was on him, as they then put it on Roman, and currently they seem to be making a concentrated effort to give it to Seth for the time being- he did have the spotlight on him. It was just a while ago lol... not that I would complain about them putting it back on him :cool2

I actually don't want them to feud for months when they break up. Unless they can do it in such a way that when they part completely, they can come back together as the Shield in a few years, much like DX has done a few times. Having it be like 'ok, we all want to look out for ourselves, but we're brothers just the same, so for now we'll team up'

I also fear that if they have the 3 of them feuding, then they might lose their position of being in the main event. I know eventually like a cycle, they can't be at the top forever- they have to drop a little bit down and then come back up, like Orton and Sheamus have done over the years. However, I don't think the 'casual audience' knows them well enough individually that they would keep their interest on them, and make WWE keep their feuds and characters as a priority.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

Whoa Shield Thread part VIII and its sticky :mark:

I'm in favour of having them remain as a group but competing as singles guys once the Evolution feud is done with. The midcard seems the preverbal blackhole these days, even the belts don't help. Take Ambrose US title run as a prime example. If they still have the Shield to go back they have a way for them to remain relevant either way.

Also they've built The Shield as been to the brink of a spilt so many times then coming back even stronger that the only thing that's truly believable of causing the split is an actual World title match.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

If they were going to split them, I wouldn't mind the following situation:

They are forced at one of the bigger PPV's to fight a triple-threat match for a title they all want (no idea at this stage which one, since none of the midcard ones seem to mean anything anymore...), maybe a TLC stipulation match? 
Roman and Dean start arguing like they were when there was issues in the Shield a few months ago. Seth is trying to be that proverbial peace maker, but it's barely working of course.

At the triple threat, Dean and Roman are immediately at each others throats- but all three are in the match and fighting and it's epic as per their usual. As much as I'm first and foremost and Ambrose fan, I think the 'peacemaker' and 'architect' Seth Rollins should win. This is because I think most people would expect Reigns to win.

Next night on RAW, their music hits- they meet in the middle of the ring. Ambrose goes to talk on the mic, but before he says anything he stares at them, tosses the mic away, looks to want to punch them out, and then pauses calmly puts his closed fist into the middle of them. The other two go ahead and do it too, all three looking at each other like they have come to an understanding... and then they walk away in 3 separate directions (someone's going to have to use the ramp for once lol).

I think this might be a mix of things that other posters have said a while ago, many threads ago, but I like the idea of them ending on terms that aren't necessarily good, but with them having an 'understanding' with each other. I also think them not saying anything whilst in the ring together the next night is more powerful in emotion after a match like that, then a long promo.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

a triple h dean ambrose feud if done correctly has the potential to be feud of the year, imagine the promos/matches it would be like cactus/h all over again except this time h loses and anbrose is elevated to the next level. :banderas:banderas


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah I was hoping HHH makes Dean face Seth or Roman or both. I guess they can justify it as not wanting any Shield member to hold the title.
> 
> Even then they could book a similar match before Payback to "weaken" the Shield. Would be sweet :banderas


What would be awesome if they did this and the shield trolls HHH by basically doing a replay of what HHH and HBK did wuth the European title to piss off Slaughter. 

That would be epic.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*

We're a sticky!! I feel like a proud mum all of a sudden because I got to witness this.

And Happy Version 8!!!! :cheer :dance 












Calabrose said:


> It can be renamed to the Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns discussion thread. 8*D


I support this.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> They can only do one of two things after this Evolution feud is completely over. I think they'll be done with 6 men feuds for a while. The Wyatts again would be overkill and any other team after Evolution would be a stepdown.
> 
> First choice is to let them all enter singles feuds while still being a Shield member. This would be my preferred direction.
> 
> OR they will be forced to start the split and while I wouldn't wanna see that, if booked well and not rushed, it could make for some good TV


:agree: I think it's too soon now to redo the Shield "cracking" again. They have to stick together as a group a while more unless they have a REALLY REALLY good reason. But they can start branching out more individually--we just need to see that they still have each other's backs in a sticky situation (no pun intended ) like we've seen in the recent singles matches.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Keep the Shield together and make that money! Plus if Creative can't come up with a decent feud for its champion and decided that Sandow in the Magento costume was a great idea, I don't really want to see what they come up with for 3 upper midcarders.


Poor Sandow. Tsk.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

PART VIII AND IT'S A STICKY!! Thank you *Hit-Girl* have I told you, you are my favorite mod? Well, you are.


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



JacqSparrow said:


> :agree: I think it's too soon now to redo the Shield "cracking" again. They have to stick together as a group a while more unless they have a REALLY REALLY good reason. But they can start branching out more individually--we just need to see that they still have each other's backs in a sticky situation (no pun intended ) like we've seen in the recent singles matches.



I can see them branching out.. have their own feuds while remain as a Shield. And if they start getting trouble.. they can easily do "shield gets together" segment to deal with the problems.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



Banez said:


> I can see them branching out.. have their own feuds while remain as a Shield. And if they start getting trouble.. they can easily do "shield gets together" segment to deal with the problems.


I would love that, the three of them being independent having their own problems but when things get seriously ugly, they will have each others backs.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



Banez said:


> I can see them branching out.. have their own feuds while remain as a Shield. And if they start getting trouble.. they can easily do "shield gets together" segment to deal with the problems.





MAGNETO!! said:


> I would love that, the three of them being independent having their own problems but when things get seriously ugly, they will have each others backs.


I am on board for something like this. As much as I want juicy drama between each other, the three can still produce quality drama. It takes two to tango, though, I guess. Hopefully the others can keep up with the quality that the Shield produces. The most memorable feuds with the shield that I've seen is with Punk, The Wyatts, and the Authority figures. The greatest feud they could ever have is with each other.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



Calabrose said:


> I am on board for something like this. As much as I want juicy drama between each other, the three can still produce quality drama. It takes two to tango, though, I guess. Hopefully the others can keep up with the quality that the Shield produces. The most memorable feuds with the shield that I've seen is with Punk, The Wyatts, and the Authority figures. The greatest feud they could ever have is with each other.


I know, but at the same time, imagine a feud within each other. _The feels._ 
That is why I am so torn apart, on one side I want them to split so we can get the GOATEST feud ever, and on the other, I want them to stay together forever until the ends of time because they compliment each other so well...  I-I don't know what I want.


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



MAGNETO!! said:


> I know, but at the same time, imagine a feud within each other. _The feels._
> That is why I am so torn apart, on one side I want them to split so we can get the GOATEST feud ever, and on the other, I want them to stay together forever until the ends of time because they compliment each other so well...  I-I don't know what I want.


You want them to stick together till end of the year and then start the greatest breakup storyline of all time?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



Banez said:


> You want them to stick together till end of the year and then start the greatest breakup storyline of all time?


No? No, I..don't know. I guess.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I would be happy if they stuck together until next year, start to crumble around RR and have it lead to an epic feud and match at WM... but I would be fine if they were together longer. I just really hope they get to have their match at a WM because they deserve that.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

We sticky now?! As if this was necessary. SHIELD thread is always on page 1, bitch.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



Calabrose said:


> I am on board for something like this. As much as I want juicy drama between each other, the three can still produce quality drama. It takes two to tango, though, I guess. Hopefully the others can keep up with the quality that the Shield produces. The most memorable feuds with the shield that I've seen is with Punk, The Wyatts, and the Authority figures. The greatest feud they could ever have is with each other.


Undoubtedly, especially because there will be so much emotion involved given their history. I can totally see an internal Shield feud being the defining feud of this generation.

Since I don't see them having problems again until at least much later this year, they need to get quality opponents for the time being. Shieldvolution can only go on for so long, as cool as it is, so the WWE needs to use this time to make the rest of the roster somewhat credible.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

What do you guys want for Money in the Bank for all three memebers of The Shield. I think at lone or two of the three should be in the Money in the Bank match. I think that one member should be Seth Rollins. Seth is the type of spot monkey that would excel in the match and give everyone that OMG! moment. The other member that I'd like to see in the Money In The Bank match would be Dean Ambrose. He was in last year (and I was convinced he'd win but I was WRONG!) and thought he did well. Would love to see him in again. Now I know some are thinking you're the biggest Roman fan can't believe you don't want Roman in the match. I'd like to see Roman do something different here. A one on one match with someone. Maybe someone that The Authority put in front of him or if that feud is completely over give him a mid-card heel.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

SHIELD THREAD IS A STICK 

we win.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> SHIELD THREAD IS A STICK
> 
> we win.


This is the SHIELD Discussion Thread's yard.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> What do you guys want for Money in the Bank for all three memebers of The Shield. I think at lone or two of the three should be in the Money in the Bank match. I think that one member should be Seth Rollins. Seth is the type of spot monkey that would excel in the match and give everyone that OMG! moment. The other member that I'd like to see in the Money In The Bank match would be Dean Ambrose. He was in last year (and I was convinced he'd win but I was WRONG!) and thought he did well. Would love to see him in again. Now I know some are thinking you're the biggest Roman fan can't believe you don't want Roman in the match. I'd like to see Roman do something different here. A one on one match with someone. Maybe someone that The Authority put in front of him or if that feud is completely over give him a mid-card heel.


I could definitely see Seth in MITB. He's tailor-made for it. The spots he could pull off...

Given their feud with the Authority at this point, though, I don't think we'll see two Shield members in the match. Trips would want to keep the chances that the Shield can pull off a win slim.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Huh, its a sticky.

That'll make it easier to find, nice.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

No offense, but can some of you Mods/Admins turn the first post into some epic badass mastershit again? :lol

Or just copy this one? :floyd3


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Agreed with Ney! I mean the warning can still stay, but I loved the intro post to the previous thread.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Nice to see this got stickied, though it doesn't really matter that much to me because I always find it from my User CP anyways when someone posts in here. 

Watched the Extreme Rules post-match press conference today. Pretty good stuff from all of them. 
Will have to watch the match again soon too.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Agreed with Ney! I mean the warning can still stay, but I loved the intro post to the previous thread.


That, and having links to all the other Shield threads was nice too.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It's about damn time this thread got the recognition it deserves. G.O.A.T.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Chrome said:


> That, and having links to all the other Shield threads was nice too.


WE GOTTA LIVE FOR THE NOW AND FOR THE FUTURE, CHROME. :frustrate


----------



## Tony

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The Shield is the GOAT faction. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Had forgotten this one :lol


----------



## Reaper

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I think they need more promo time. I'm having a really hard time staying interested and this is despite them having top billing at the moment. Hopefully they'll rectify that on Monday - because if they just go from match to match to match then this Evolution storyline does not evolve at all. I dunno, I've always been the sort to prefer a balance of wrestling and talking. Too much or too little of either and I start losing interest.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> The Shield is the GOAT faction. I don't care what anyone says.


Now and forever :rollins :ambrose3 :reigns


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> Had forgotten this one :lol




it's a fantasy of mine to be pinned like this by all 3, although i would switch them up a bit to focus on a specific area


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> it's a fantasy of mine to be pinned like this by all 3, although i would switch them up a bit to focus on a specific area


I would take only Ambrose and Rollins but I get you :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> I would take only Ambrose and Rollins but I get you :lol



i hear that. roman can massage my feet....although he looks like he'd be really good at doggy style....decisions decisions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

New SHIELD thread and it's pinned?

Wow.

:rollins


----------



## Arcade

At this rate, we'll probably reach 10 by the end of the year.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



ROLLINS said:


> New SHIELD thread and it's pinned?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> :rollins


It is indeed


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> The Shield is the GOAT faction. I don't care what anyone says.


Damn right they are!(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Vyer

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The Shield threads still going strong. Nice.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Going through the passed couple of pages and seeing the discussion about them splitting.... Kinda on the same note, does anyone else think they are missing a trick creating singles merch for each of these guys within the Shield. I don't know why we can't have a Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns shirt and then on the back an 'The Shield' sign or whatever. I honestly think they should be trying to give them single identities outside of just the wrestling now, especially if they wanted to split them sometime this year.

Thoughts?

Yay for #8 :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Going through the passed couple of pages and seeing the discussion about them splitting.... Kinda on the same note, does anyone else think they are missing a trick creating singles merch for each of these guys within the Shield. I don't know why we can't have a Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns shirt and then on the back an 'The Shield' sign or whatever. I honestly think they should be trying to give them single identities outside of just the wrestling now, especially if they wanted to split them sometime this year.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Yay for #8 :cheer :cheer :cheer




They're making a huge mistake by not having much merchandise for them in general. They've got 2 tshirts and not much else in the wwe shop right now. They're faces. They could be making a ton of money off of them if they had new stuff. I've heard on many different occasions that Shield merchandise isn't even available to buy at shows. What are they waiting for?


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> They're making a huge mistake by not having much merchandise for them in general. They've got 2 tshirts and not much else in the wwe shop right now. They're faces. They could be making a ton of money off of them if they had new stuff. I've heard on many different occasions that Shield merchandise isn't even available to buy at shows. What are they waiting for?


Probably getting stalled by Mr.Merchandise himself. u know... Cena wouldn't want anyone to top his merchandise numbers or he'd have to do something drastic like... "change" his stale act.. god forbid if Cena would actually have to be creative when it comes to Character development.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> They're making a huge mistake by not having much merchandise for them in general. They've got 2 tshirts and not much else in the wwe shop right now. They're faces. They could be making a ton of money off of them if they had new stuff. I've heard on many different occasions that Shield merchandise isn't even available to buy at shows. What are they waiting for?


Maybe they don't have any idea on what to do for the Shield. We got the abounds of Justice but that's about it, what else can they put on them shirts. Plus maybe they feel like it would be a waste since them Shield shirts couldn't be too colorful. 

I'd like some individual shirts though.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> Probably getting stalled by Mr.Merchandise himself. u know... Cena wouldn't want anyone to top his merchandise numbers or he'd have to do something drastic like... "change" his stale act.. god forbid if Cena would actually have to be creative when it comes to Character development.


People do know that Cena doesn't have the final say in everything?

Weird thought that they don't have much more merchandise. Vince missing so much money? Is he okay? :shocked:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> People do know that Cena doesn't have the final say in everything?
> 
> Weird thought that they don't have much more merchandise. Vince missing so much money? Is he okay? :shocked:


Well, The Shield is a big fat cow , I'm surprised Vince hasn't milked them until the last drop. You would think, at least one of their T-Shirts is selling at Hot-Topic but, it isn't.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> Well, The Shield is a big fat cow , I'm surprised Vince hasn't milked them until the last drop. You would think, at least one of their T-Shirts is selling at Hot-Topic but, it isn't.


I know, the only thing I can see is why it doesn't happen it will be if they were spliting but seeing as their very over as faces, they could be in the Top 5 of sellers IMO.

Awesome sig by the way. Sassy Ambrose is the best :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

If they released a Rollinite shirt I'd buy some for a select few :rollins


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> I know, the only thing I can see is why it doesn't happen it will be if they were spliting but seeing as their very over as faces, they could be in the Top 5 of sellers IMO.
> 
> Awesome sig by the way. Sassy Ambrose is the best :mark:


Vince wasting money, :no: I thought he was smart. 

I know, Sassy Ambrose is the best Ambrose. 



SoupBro said:


> If they released a Rollinite shirt I'd buy some for a select few :rollins


You'd buy me one?


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> Well, The Shield is a big fat cow , I'm surprised Vince hasn't milked them until the last drop. You would think, at least one of their T-Shirts is selling at Hot-Topic but, it isn't.


I've yet to see an official Shield t-shirt design that I like. But that's just me.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> You'd buy me one?


Why wouldn't I, you're in my Top 5. Being a taijutsu mark also helps too.

WWE would be able to make some quality shirts just from their nicknames alone. Could you imagine a Juggernaut shirt for Reigns or the Architect or Lunatic for Dean and Seth. 

I've only bought wwe merch once and it was for that awesome Punk Nexus shirt but if they released a quality shield shirt I'd pick one up.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> I've yet to see an official Shield t-shirt design that I like. But that's just me.


I actually like the design of their T-Shirts.



SoupBro said:


> Why wouldn't I, you're in my Top 5. Being a taijutsu mark also helps too.
> 
> WWE would be able to make some quality shirts just from their nicknames alone. Could you imagine a Juggernaut shirt for Reigns or the Architect or Lunatic for Dean and Seth.
> 
> I've only bought wwe merch once and it was for that awesome Punk Nexus shirt but if they released a quality shield shirt I'd pick one up.


I'm in your top 5?!? :mark: 

I would so buy a T-Shirt that says, lunatic. Oh, I once took a personality quiz and I got that I'm the "architect" of society, so I would buy that one too, besides, it's a Rollins T-Shirt.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> Well, The Shield is a big fat cow , I'm surprised Vince hasn't milked them until the last drop. You would think, at least one of their T-Shirts is selling at Hot-Topic but, it isn't.


I think there has been a Shield shirt at hot topic.

Edit: Yeah, this was it



Spoiler: hot topic shield shirt - too big for thread
















I'm just really shocked they haven't gone there yet with singles shirts. Maybe with Summer around the corner we'll get some new merch rolling in


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I need to check out hot topic sometime. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> I think there has been a Shield shirt at hot topic.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, this was it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hot topic shield shirt - too big for thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just really shocked they haven't gone there yet with singles shirts. *Maybe with Summer around the corner we'll get some new merch rolling in*


Oh yes please, some tank-tops would be nice, and have The Shield promote them, by wearing them.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> Probably getting stalled by Mr.Merchandise himself. u know... Cena wouldn't want anyone to top his merchandise numbers or he'd have to do something drastic like... "change" his stale act.. god forbid if Cena would actually have to be creative when it comes to Character development.


We are at TOP :cheer

I love the power that you guys think that John Cena has :lmao




Spoiler: Smackdown photo



Dean is "injured"


----------



## Tony

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> I think there has been a Shield shirt at hot topic.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, this was it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hot topic shield shirt - too big for thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just really shocked they haven't gone there yet with singles shirts. Maybe with Summer around the corner we'll get some new merch rolling in


Would buy :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> We are at TOP :cheer
> 
> I love the power that you guys think that John Cena has :lmao


it was bit of a joke.. with some truth in it... i believe Cena has bit more power backstage than people think. Naturally not that much.. but then again.. how do we know?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

If you've listened to Jericho's podcast the episode with Edge you'll see a little bit of the power Cena has. A guy in his position def has some say in what he does I think.

That Shield shirt looks alright.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

This thread it's too quiet. Well, here, an awesome gifs that I found.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION VIII*



THANOS said:


> *Ambrose/Triple H* could be an incredible brawl, and the promos would be fucking fantastic. I would absolutely love this, and I would be fine with Trips winning.


Disagree on the prospect of the match being an 'incredible' brawl, but that stems more from the fact I loathe HHH's vision of 'brawling', which is usually self-indulgent and melodramatic crap with no ounce of subtlety. WWE sadly seem unable to really capture the authentic atmosphere of a brawl, i.e your average Lawler or Funk brawl from the 80s. HHH is a prime example of trying to emulate the NWA/territory style but failing miserably, and I'm not sure he meshes well at all with Ambrose. Ambrose is expressive and chaotic, and really Regal is about the only person who can play 'calculating' opposite Ambrose and make it work.

Seeing as they're continuing Shield/Evolution, I'd say keeping with the six man tag in a street fight or gimmick match of some sort is more preferable. It's the staple of The Shield, Ambrose and Rollins both make fine FIP's and importantly you protect Reigns who has a lot of promising qualities as a worker, but who needs time and carefully designed opportunities to work singles matches of susbtantial quality. The problem is they've booked him well as someone who dominates in the tag format, either off the hot tag as a face or as the bruiser working the cut off spots when they were heel. Stick him in a singles environment and he either has to sell and work underneath for long periods, which fans aren't accustomed to, or he has to work on top longer, which he's not used to and at this point his explosive and crowd pleasing offence is best reserved for short impactful periods. I'd like to see them eventually revisit the Wyatt Family program either in time for Summerslam, or afterwards, and there's still a lot of mobility in them as faces, though the sooner they're away from HHH, Orton and Batista imo the better they'll be.

Have to give props to Ambrose as well, for his recent face work. Since The Shield's inception, I felt he regressed a bit as Reigns was perfectly suited to the six man tag environment, and Rollins was outbumping Ambrose and typically holding matches together. Ambrose would often try some more fanciful offence, and bless him for his various strengths, but working technical stuff sure isn't one of them. When they went face, I feared he'd have Orton esque syndrome with his personality not really clicking and making for a face. But fair fucks, the bloke has stepped up and he's peppered his attention to detail mindset and made for a very good FIP. Bumps well, facial expressions can sometimes be a bit too much but I'd sooner a guy be expressive than robotic, and he adds a really unique energy which has made him a preferred FIP to Rollins, which initially felt strange given Rollins' bumping was arguably his best quality.

The most promising aspect atm is that they slowly seem to be developing each individual as somebody special. Reigns obviously is presented better but his explosive offence and presence makes that fine for me. The key component has been showcasing Rollins in a manner which makes him exciting as well as receiving lengthy singles matches (Bryan matches & the Cena match on Smackdown last year), in addition to Ambrose really benefitting from the face turn and getting to show more of his character work which has always been his strongest asset, rather than his offence or bumping. For a while it looked like Reigns was being positioned above and beyond Rollins or Ambrose, but since the Wyatt Family feud they've all come across as important and layered, which is quite refreshing based on WWE protocol.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Very good analysis.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't understand the warning in the first post


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> I don't understand the warning in the first post


 I'll send you a PM deppie.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> Very good analysis.


He is great in TDL after all. 

@Woolie: I dunno much of what to say in regards to your HHH analysis, but I agree with everything else you said. I don't have much valuable input at the moment as I am super out of it right now.


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Why wouldn't I, you're in my Top 5. Being a taijutsu mark also helps too.
> 
> WWE would be able to make some quality shirts just from their nicknames alone. Could you imagine a Juggernaut shirt for Reigns or the Architect or Lunatic for Dean and Seth.
> 
> I've only bought wwe merch once and it was for that awesome Punk Nexus shirt but if they released a quality shield shirt I'd pick one up.


The lack of official merch for the Shield is pretty crazy the more you think about it. As you mentioned, they could produce a bunch of individualized stuff just with their nicknames alone. Add in all of the slogans they've come up with so far like "Believe in the Shield", "Justice Isn't Free", "New Symbol of Excellence", etc, plus any collective "Shield" stuff and you have to wonder who's not paying attention in their marketing department--The Shield are the coolest faction that the WWE (hell, that pro wrestling) has had in ages and they're leaving money on the table with the scant merch options. The "but they were heels for a long time" explanation doesn't even make sense considering how much merch Orton, Punk and even Ziggler were given as heels. I do hope that if they start creating more Shield merch that it's designed by whoever made Punk's merch--the majority of WWE tee shirts look like they're not designed to be worn by anyone over the age of 12, with Punk's being the exception.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Reaper Jones said:


> I think they need more promo time. I'm having a really hard time staying interested and this is despite them having top billing at the moment. Hopefully they'll rectify that on Monday - because if they just go from match to match to match then this Evolution storyline does not evolve at all. I dunno, I've always been the sort to prefer a balance of wrestling and talking. Too much or too little of either and I start losing interest.


I think they just need more live promo time. So much of their talking happens backstage, and while those vignettes are cool, it would help if they cut those promos in the ring face-to-face with their opponents.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Going through the passed couple of pages and seeing the discussion about them splitting.... Kinda on the same note, does anyone else think they are missing a trick creating singles merch for each of these guys within the Shield. I don't know why we can't have a Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns shirt and then on the back an 'The Shield' sign or whatever. I honestly think they should be trying to give them single identities outside of just the wrestling now, especially if they wanted to split them sometime this year.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Yay for #8 :cheer :cheer :cheer


I like this. And yes, it is a true shame that Shield merchandise is so limited, especially since they were once producing shirts like clockwork for pretty much every Punk catchphrase (not that I minded that much :lol). The Shield shirt for women isn't even available in the US anymore last I checked.



SoupBro said:


> If they released a Rollinite shirt I'd buy some for a select few :rollins


*raises hand* Thanks, Soup?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Belladonna29 said:


> The lack of official merch for the Shield is pretty crazy the more you think about it. As you mentioned, they could produce a bunch of individualized stuff just with their nicknames alone. Add in all of the slogans they've come up with so far like "Believe in the Shield", "Justice Isn't Free", "New Symbol of Excellence", etc, plus any collective "Shield" stuff and you have to wonder who's not paying attention in their marketing department--The Shield are the coolest faction that the WWE (hell, that pro wrestling) has had in ages and they're leaving money on the table with the scant merch options. The "but they were heels for a long time" explanation doesn't even make sense considering how much merch Orton, Punk and even Ziggler were given as heels. I do hope that if they start creating more Shield merch that it's designed by whoever made Punk's merch--the majority of WWE tee shirts look like they're not designed to be worn by anyone over the age of 12, with Punk's being the exception.


Yes yes yes, to all this, I know the, they were heels excuse is BS, considering how many T-Shirts CM Punk has had. Now, I want a T-Shirt with the slogan, "New Symbol of Excellence." With three fists on top of it.


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

^^^Interesting numbers, but where they come from? Nielsen? BTW, I wouldn't drop this into the Ratings thread unless you want to watch a battle royale ensue. The mark slap-fights in there get boring real quick though


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Belladonna29 said:


> ^^^Interesting numbers, but where they come from? Nielsen? BTW, I wouldn't drop this into the Ratings thread unless you want to watch a battle royale ensue. The mark slap-fights in there get boring real quick though


This guy here: https://twitter.com/mookieghana - he does a ton of statistics.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler:  Smackdown thoughts



Ambrose actually shines tonight in my opinion. Yeah he lost to Sheamus again, but the match was good from what I saw (missed about the first half of it) and afterwards he showed how great of an actor he is. He looked absolutely heartbroken to me that he had lost another match, and not regained his title. Nice to see someone actually showing what seems like genuine emotion about losing a match.

Non-Shield related: How awesome is Lana?! Seriously the only interesting aspect of the Rusev angle, plays her part brilliantly with the crowd!

Back to Shield- Roman vs Mark Henry starting now as I type this... back later.

Edit: ok back, editing this post as I don't want to double post/spam lol

I know people dislike them pairing Roman with slower paced wrestlers, and usually I agree... but the match I just saw with him versus Henry was pretty solid in my opinion. It was slower, but Reigns was still able to incorporate his more intense style- and was able to show off his powerhouse style at the end really well... and that's all I'll say, you can watch why I say that yourselves later when it's Friday your time lol.

Also- his selling of the moves from Henry was great. Not as good as Ambrose (but who other than maybe Ziggler is?!), but still really great. So Sonia, you can't complain about that haha!  :lmao 

Batista vs Rollins: first off... what the hell is on Batista's face?! :argh: that man should not do beards... it's worse then Rollin's is when he doesn't trim it nicely :argh:

ok, but the match... I'm going to have to rewatch due to the horrifying distraction to what Batista calls a beard... but from what I saw Rollins was his usual fabulous self. Had to chuckle at all the fans trying to pat/hit him on the way down the stairs, a bunch of kids hitting/patting him right on the elbow that's all taped up. Rollins didn't flinch a bit... I will say I thought he could play up the injury more. He did his usual ninja roll over the barricade, and he rolls on the right arm which is all taped up, yet he doesn't even winch or do anything to make us think that it's actually hurt. 
Lots of great spots in the match from Rollins... Batista not so much (but as I said, I was distracted.. :argh: ), the end of the match was pretty damn awesome. Seth looked dead, not moving at all after getting his head slammed on the commentators table whilst trying to fly onto Batista on the outside. Sure it was a count out ending like the other spoilers said, but it was an awesome ending nonetheless


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose actually shines tonight in my opinion. Yeah he lost to Sheamus again, but the match was good from what I saw (missed about the first half of it) and afterwards he showed how great of an actor he is. He looked absolutely heartbroken to me that he had lost another match, and not regained his title. Nice to see someone actually showing what seems like genuine emotion about losing a match.
> 
> Non-Shield related: How awesome is Lana?! Seriously the only interesting aspect of the Rusev angle, plays her part brilliantly with the crowd!
> 
> Back to Shield- Roman vs Mark Henry starting now as I type this... back later.
> 
> Edit: ok back, editing this post as I don't want to double post/spam lol
> 
> I know people dislike them pairing Roman with slower paced wrestlers, and usually I agree... but the match I just saw with him versus Henry was pretty solid in my opinion. It was slower, but Reigns was still able to incorporate his more intense style- and was able to show off his powerhouse style at the end really well... and that's all I'll say, you can watch why I say that yourselves later when it's Friday your time lol.
> 
> Also- his selling of the moves from Henry was great. Not as good as Ambrose (but who other than maybe Ziggler is?!), but still really great. So Sonia, you can't complain about that haha!  :lmao
> 
> Batista vs Rollins: first off... what the hell is on Batista's face?! :argh: that man should not do beards... it's worse then Rollin's is when he doesn't trim it nicely :argh:
> 
> ok, but the match... I'm going to have to rewatch due to the horrifying distraction to what Batista calls a beard... but from what I saw Rollins was his usual fabulous self. Had to chuckle at all the fans trying to pat/hit him on the way down the stairs, a bunch of kids hitting/patting him right on the elbow that's all taped up. Rollins didn't flinch a bit... I will say I thought he could play up the injury more. He did his usual ninja roll over the barricade, and he rolls on the right arm which is all taped up, yet he doesn't even winch or do anything to make us think that it's actually hurt.
> Lots of great spots in the match from Rollins... Batista not so much (but as I said, I was distracted.. :argh: ), the end of the match was pretty damn awesome. Seth looked dead, not moving at all after getting his head slammed on the commentators table whilst trying to fly onto Batista on the outside. Sure it was a count out ending like the other spoilers said, but it was an awesome ending nonetheless





Spoiler: SmackDown



It seems like it's going to be a decent smackdown today, I can't wait to watch Dean show great of an actor he is, :mark: 

Batista with a Beard. :ti


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:hmm: Isn't this something like Reigns/Henry number 3? I really don't think those kind of pair-ups work in Reigns' favor. Should start will some faster opponents so he doesn't have to slow down too much. He does explosiveness well, so he needs someone who can pull off the same thing IMO. 

Rollins' beard >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batista's beard :lol

Those kind of pairings leave me very baffled because while I know it makes a lot of sense for someone like Rollins to bump for Batista, Hollywood Dave is not exactly spry and it gets away from my enjoyment of the match where I know that the faster wrestler purposefully slows down himself a lot.

If the rumors for Sheamus joining Evolution are true, it would be interesting to see how Ambrose/Sheamus continues to play out. As far as match quality, Mayolution (as Masquerade suggested :lol) would be much better fit for all three Hounds.

PS Why the hell aren't they doing "Explicit Ambrose Violence" T-shirts? I prefer Mox but this would still be :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: Smackdown



*Dean vs Sheamus :* best of three match involving The Shield. Dean does not come out with the image of weak, quite the opposite.

*Roman vs Henry:* between 3-4 minutes (I have forgotten)

*Seth vs Batista :*good match. Batista was very good, Seth was excellent as always . When Seth was against the table even me hurt.

Why is Roman was the only without normal entry?

I already know what my problem with Roman, I do not believe he is hurt, so I do not rooting that he get up and win the match :$(sorry)

Is it me or Dean is becoming the best Face of the three :shocked:


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Is it me or Dean is becoming the best Face of the three :shocked:


:lol I've seen a lot of other posters being shocked that Dean is such good face. The guy just knows how to sell himself as beaten (sometime a bit too much ), has amazing mannerisms for his character, regardless if he is face or heel.

I think Ambrose is the most natural heel that we've seen in WWE in years but he just understands wrestling so well, that he can do both realistically.

This is psychology, bitches. :cool2


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> :lol I've seen a lot of other posters being shocked that Dean is such good face. The guy just knows how to sell himself as beaten (sometime a bit too much ), has amazing mannerisms for his character, regardless if he is face or heel.
> 
> I think Ambrose is the most natural heel that we've seen in WWE in years but he just understands wrestling so well, that he can do both realistically.
> 
> This is psychology, bitches. :cool2


Dean Ambrose is talent walking on two feet. Dean is the perfect heel and yet can make you think he's the most innocent guy in the world. His in-ring psychology is crazy.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> Dean Ambrose is talent walking on two feet. Dean is the perfect heel and yet can make you think he's the most innocent guy in the world. His in-ring psychology is crazy.


(Y) 

Really hoping he becomes the top heel and rips everyone on the mic :dance. Seriously, if half the roster had his grasp on psychology/selling/wrestling in general that will be just :banderas

Believe in Dean Ambrose, bitch! :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: SD matches I've watched so far



So far have watched Henry/Reigns and Ambrose/Sheamus. Former was an okay big man match, but definitely the best of all their matches. Ambrose/Sheamus was good match, and Dean actually looked pretty good. Not superhuman, but not a push-over either, which is what I was hoping for.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler:  Smackdown



no one liked Reigns/Henry match so far? lol I thought it was a pretty good match for both of them... granted I don't remember the other times they've wrestled each other (not that memorable maybe :lol) but I thought it incorporated both their individual styles pretty well

edit: just read Bad NewsSanta thought it was ok too, not just me then :lol


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> *Dean vs Sheamus :* best of three match involving The Shield. Dean does not come out with the image of weak, quite the opposite.
> 
> *Roman vs Henry:* between 3-4 minutes (I have forgotten)
> 
> *Seth vs Batista :*good match. Batista was very good, Seth was excellent as always . When Seth was against the table even me hurt.
> 
> Why is Roman was the only without normal entry?
> 
> I already know what my problem with Roman, I do not believe he is hurt, so I do not rooting that he get up and win the match :$(sorry)
> 
> Is it me or Dean is becoming the best Face of the three :shocked:



What do you mean normal entry? Elaborate please.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I guess she's talking about Roman's entrance that wasn't shown completely. They showed scenes from RAW (Evolution beating up Shield) and only the latter half of his entrance was shown on TV.


----------



## Yuiren

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler:  Smackdown



Rollins with "Get up you piece of crap!" to Batista :lmao He's feisty.

I liked all three matches, or more like I enjoyed how the Shield sold their injuries. Ambrose looked brokenhearted after losing and Rollins just seemed completely dead, poor guys.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



DoubtGin said:


> I guess she's talking about Roman's entrance that wasn't shown completely. They showed scenes from RAW (Evolution beating up Shield) and only the latter half of his entrance was shown on TV.


Exactly what I meant



Spoiler: Smackdown



We'll have Triple H vs Ambrose, will not we? 

Images before Dean + commentary during the match (reference to Triple H Instagram)

Or is it just my desires to misreporting things


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Smackdown thoughts.... Gifs are involved 



Spoiler: smackdown thoughts that aren't really fangirly... wtf



Lolling at everyone touching Dean on his way down… He doesn't have his shield in Roman and Rollins on his own. Lord knows he isn't keeping this entrance when he's solo :lmao 

Selling the abdomen injury pretty damn well with the entrance over the barricading. 

That plaster/bandaid under his eye :lmao

The piped in pops when they introduced Ambrose fpalm

Nice to see Ambrose going straight in for the mat work and keep Sheamus away from his brawling style. 

I don't wanna type this but Ambrose looks tiny next to Sheamus. 

Some great physiology with working on the arm

The 'come on Ambrose' from the crowd…. 

YES! Nice thesz press and take down just BAM!

Great use of the outside. Feel like people don't always utilise the outside of the ring as well as they can do but lately its being used quite a bit. Wonderful suplex to the mats. 

Loving the cross body being included more and more into Ambrose's move set. Executed pretty damn well too. Have to say I am liking how he's moving away from his usual style with the face turn. Dive through the ropes :mark: He's getting better at getting air on that :cheer









^^^ Getting so much better with the hang time/elevation he gets on this :mark: 

Now to execute some more psychology. We're getting a nice pace here to bring the crowd back up and then for their reaction to simmer. Ambrose to get the upperhand and then only seconds later, lose it. 

"lets go ambrose" chants. 

Ambrose is not gonna tap… Cole shut your trap! 

I really want to peel that stupid bandaid off Ambrose's face. Its wrinkling when he pulls faces and its annoying me :no: :lmao 

AMBROSE'S TOP UP
THANK YOU SHEAMUS *clap clap clap clap clap* THANK YOU SHEAMUS


















Ambrose suits a crop top  :lol
I know we were talking about new merch on the thread yesterday… Summer is right around the corner….. :lol

DAT FRIGGING REBOUND LARIAT :mark: :mark: :mark: 

The determination in Ambrose's face when he needed to get up. Just great contrast between face in peril and face who is not gonna stop trying, even if that means walking towards more danger - you've gotta embrace it! Him crawling to the ring and the crowd actually getting behind him. Oh shit, so close to ten. 

Oh my god Ambrose not giving up here, tremendous :banderas

Shit the brogue kick… I actually feel so much for Ambrose losing here. Shit, this is definitely the best I have seen him. Wow. His selling is WONDERFUL here :banderas :banderas I'm shouting at him to not get hit by that bloody stupid brogue kick and he does and I'm like "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

Too many limes, too many limes… AGAIN

The way Ambrose sells the brogue kick :banderas 
The way Ambrose sells in general :banderas :banderas :banderas 
It almost looks like his head has come off his shoulders. You know how it's supposed to look for once :lmao :lmao 

Sadness at the end, but also the frustration :clap


















-

Reign's pension self and is slow ass dragging over the barricading as always :lmao :lmao
Him and his old age hips :lmao :lmao

Great lock up.

I am convinced that these Roman Reign's chants are dubbed. I don't know man. 

"i'm supposed to take it easy cos you hurt!" 

Great strikes by Reigns, looking sharp and strong. 

"Roman you by yourself tonight, you by yourself!" 

This is great selling by Reigns. 

"Mark Henry gonna hurt you!" :lmao at the guy in the crowd.

"Beat his ass, beat his ass now!" :lmao :lmao 
^who is that woman who said that.... :lol

Oh my god watch Roman's match for the crowd alone, they are GOLD.

My only critique continue the selling, don't just all of a sudden hulk up. Build up to the hulk up. Just to like Ambrose. He doesn't always go straight into the BAM! Like in a game you need to work up to full life. 

Wow, lifting Henry. Great spot and smooth Samoan Drop. 

The Roar is so over! 

Would've preferred a bit longer, a bit more of a story but for the time he was given great way of showcasing his selling and strength. 

* 

Now time for Cruellaaaaaa/BUSSY/DAT GOAT ROLLIINS

The intensity of Seth coming down the stairs :mark: :mark: :mark:
I love how he embraces the people touching him as he walks down through the crowd. 

He shouldn't have rolled in and not sold the injury though. 

Nice how he's keeping the injured arms away from Batista.

Gonna be interesting to see how these two mix.

Love who Rollins is trying to keep Batista off his feet to begin with and Batista not allowing him to get the high flying in

The apron spot :mark: 

"you can't wrestle" chants :lmao :lmao :lmao

Lovely contrast of how Batista is no selling Rollin's punches and Seth gets hit once by Batista and BAM! hurts like a bitch/his body doubles over. Wonderful to sell the size difference. 

'Tista throwing Rollins around like a rag doll. Shiiiiiiit. 

Rollins looking tortured but not giving up. Gritting his teeth through the pain. :banderas

The guy in the crowd starting the "hey hey hey hey" WTF fpalm SHUT UP!

Cringing at the forcefulness - then again Seth just selling like a GOAT as always 

Seth needs to start calling the match here though because it's becoming too slow. Sure it's great to see some domination but needs to change from just turnbuckle work and rest holds.

Nice 'lets go rollins' chant. Notice it's mainly girls :lmao

Yes, this is what I'm talking about we need some fire from you Rollins.
Slow build and dig deep. 

Fucks sake Batista.. SELL YOU IDIOT


"GET UP YOU PIECE OF CRAP"
Couldn't have said it better if I had tried, Rollins :clap :clap

Cheap fucking finish but yessssss to Rollins selling the brutality of the spot 

I just shouted at Batista "You can fuck off" when he returned for some more. Omg I am too invested :lmao

Rollins looks like a puppy though… Sorry ignored this comment. 

Fucking hell the Batista Bomb…. Mannnnnn

Wonder if the black tape on his neck means anything serious. Always get a little *shifty eyes* about stuff like that, especially with his surgery there and how they haven't mentioned that "injury" 

*

I know, I know I'm an Ambrose mark but holy shit my boy is coming into his own as a face. Damn! His study of character is really working his favour here. So frigging proud!

Everyone getting on his bandwagon now though... All those people who thought he was gonna fail as face. Not gonna happen. This guy can adapt to anything. And you know what he really does have it all because he has the one thing you can't teach, charisma. Can be marketed as face/heel but can do so without losing his rugged identity. That is talent. :clap :clap :clap

*Steps off Ambrose Soapbox*


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Smackdown thoughts.... Gifs are involved
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smackdown thoughts that aren't really fangirly... wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Lolling at everyone touching Dean on his way down… He doesn't have his shield in Roman and Rollins on his own. Lord knows he isn't keeping this entrance when he's solo :lmao
> 
> Selling the abdomen injury pretty damn well with the entrance over the barricading.
> 
> That plaster/bandaid under his eye :lmao
> 
> The piped in pops when they introduced Ambrose fpalm
> 
> Nice to see Ambrose going straight in for the mat work and keep Sheamus away from his brawling style.
> 
> I don't wanna type this but Ambrose looks tiny next to Sheamus.
> 
> Some great physiology with working on the arm
> 
> The 'come on Ambrose' from the crowd….
> 
> YES! Nice thesz press and take down just BAM!
> 
> Great use of the outside. Feel like people don't always utilise the outside of the ring as well as they can do but lately its being used quite a bit. Wonderful suplex to the mats.
> 
> Loving the cross body being included more and more into Ambrose's move set. Executed pretty damn well too. Have to say I am liking how he's moving away from his usual style with the face turn. Dive through the ropes :mark: He's getting better at getting air on that :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Getting so much better with the hang time/elevation he gets on this :mark:
> 
> Now to execute some more psychology. We're getting a nice pace here to bring the crowd back up and then for their reaction to simmer. Ambrose to get the upperhand and then only seconds later, lose it.
> 
> "lets go ambrose" chants.
> 
> Ambrose is not gonna tap… Cole shut your trap!
> 
> I really want to peel that stupid bandaid off Ambrose's face. Its wrinkling when he pulls faces and its annoying me :no: :lmao
> 
> AMBROSE'S TOP UP
> THANK YOU SHEAMUS *clap clap clap clap clap* THANK YOU SHEAMUS
> 
> Ambrose suits a crop top  :lol
> I know we were talking about new mercy on the thread yesterday… Summer is right around the corner….. :lol
> 
> DAT FRIGGING REBOUND LARIAT :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> The determination in Ambrose's face when he needed to get up. Just great contrast between face in peril and face who is not gonna stop trying, even if that means walking towards more danger - you've gotta embrace it! Him crawling to the ring and the crowd actually getting behind him. Oh shit, so close to ten.
> 
> Oh my god Ambrose not giving up here, tremendous :banderas
> 
> Shit the brogue kick… I actually feel so much for Ambrose losing here. Shit, this is definitely the best I have seen him. Wow. His selling is WONDERFUL here :banderas :banderas I'm shouting at him to not get hit by that bloody stupid brogue kick and he does and I'm like "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"
> 
> Too many limes, too many limes… AGAIN
> 
> The way Ambrose sells the brogue kick :banderas
> The way Ambrose sells in general :banderas :banderas :banderas
> It almost looks like his head has come off his shoulders. You know how it's supposed to look for once :lmao :lmao
> 
> Sadness at the end, but also the frustration :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Reign's pension self and is slow ass dragging over the barricading as always :lmao :lmao
> Him and his old age hips :lmao :lmao
> 
> Great lock up.
> 
> I am convinced that these Roman Reign's chants are dubbed. I don't know man.
> 
> "i'm supposed to take it easy cos you hurt!"
> 
> Great strikes by Reigns, looking sharp and strong.
> 
> "Roman you by yourself tonight, you by yourself!"
> 
> This is great selling by Reigns.
> 
> "Mark Henry gonna hurt you!" :lmao at the guy in the crowd.
> 
> "Beat his ass, beat his ass now!" :lmao :lmao
> ^who is that woman who said that.... :lol
> 
> Oh my god watch Roman's match for the crowd alone, they are GOLD.
> 
> My only critique continue the selling, don't just all of a sudden hulk up. Build up to the hulk up. Just to like Ambrose. He doesn't always go straight into the BAM! Like in a game you need to work up to full life.
> 
> Wow, lifting Henry. Great spot and smooth Samoan Drop.
> 
> The Roar is so over!
> 
> Would've preferred a bit longer, a bit more of a story but for the time he was given great way of showcasing his selling and strength.
> 
> *
> 
> Now time for Cruellaaaaaa/BUSSY/DAT GOAT ROLLIINS
> 
> The intensity of Seth coming down the stairs :mark: :mark: :mark:
> I love how he embraces the people touching him as he walks down through the crowd.
> 
> He shouldn't have rolled in and not sold the injury though.
> 
> Nice how he's keeping the injured arms away from Batista.
> 
> Gonna be interesting to see how these two mix.
> 
> Love who Rollins is trying to keep Batista off his feet to begin with and Batista not allowing him to get the high flying in
> 
> The apron spot :mark:
> 
> "you can't wrestle" chants :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Lovely contrast of how Batista is no selling Rollin's punches and Seth gets hit once by Batista and BAM! hurts like a bitch/his body doubles over. Wonderful to sell the size difference.
> 
> 'Tista throwing Rollins around like a rag doll. Shiiiiiiit.
> 
> Rollins looking tortured but not giving up. Gritting his teeth through the pain. :banderas
> 
> The guy in the crowd starting the "hey hey hey hey" WTF fpalm SHUT UP!
> 
> Cringing at the forcefulness - then again Seth just selling like a GOAT as always
> 
> Seth needs to start calling the match here though because it's becoming too slow. Sure it's great to see some domination but needs to change from just turnbuckle work and rest holds.
> 
> Nice 'lets go rollins' chant. Notice it's mainly girls :lmao
> 
> Yes, this is what I'm talking about we need some fire from you Rollins.
> Slow build and dig deep.
> 
> Fucks sake Batista.. SELL YOU IDIOT
> 
> 
> "GET UP YOU PIECE OF CRAP"
> Couldn't have said it better if I had tried, Rollins :clap :clap
> 
> Cheap fucking finish but yessssss to Rollins selling the brutality of the spot
> 
> I just shouted at Batista "You can fuck off" when he returned for some more. Omg I am too invested :lmao
> 
> Rollins looks like a puppy though… Sorry ignored this comment.
> 
> Fucking hell the Batista Bomb…. Mannnnnn
> 
> Wonder if the black tape on his neck means anything serious. Always get a little *shifty eyes* about stuff like that, especially with his surgery there and how they haven't mentioned that "injury"
> 
> *
> 
> I know, I know I'm an Ambrose mark but holy shit my boy is coming into his own as a face. Damn! His study of character is really working his favour here. So frigging proud!
> 
> Everyone getting on his bandwagon now though... All those people who thought he was gonna fail as face. Not gonna happen. This guy can adapt to anything. And you know what he really does have it all because he has the one thing you can't teach, charisma. Can be marketed as face/heel but can do so without losing his rugged identity. That is talent. :clap :clap :clap
> 
> *Steps off Ambrose Soapbox*



Piped in? Think so? (Im trying to keep my question non-spoilerish) how much?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Piped in? Think so? (Im trying to keep my question non-spoilerish) how much?


I don't know it just sounds too one level rather than the odd person being out of time. Could be completely wrong though, I'll hold my hands up if I am. Have to say Reigns did look great on Smackdown though. They all pretty much shone and its nice to see how they're selling gives them individuality because they all interpret it so differently.

Edit: Also, it's Smackdown, half of the time they pipe in/edit crowd noise just for the sake of it. Even when it isn't necessary fpalm


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The cheer in Smackdwon are false
It is annoying


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: SD



the matches were alright, of course the better matches were Sheamus vs Dean and Batista vs Rollins. Not sure why they had Henry for Reigns but I guess they wanted to give him a credible jobber guy so he can beat. Probably his best match with Henry but that isn't saying much when they're all mostly under 5 minutes. 

Interested in seeing what happens with the Shield on Monday, how they're gonna keep this entertaining until Payback


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> The cheer in Smackdwon are false
> It is annoying


just as fake as Cena's popularity when it comes to the chants.


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Smackdown thoughts.... Gifs are involved
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smackdown thoughts that aren't really fangirly... wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Lolling at everyone touching Dean on his way down… He doesn't have his shield in Roman and Rollins on his own. Lord knows he isn't keeping this entrance when he's solo :lmao
> 
> Selling the abdomen injury pretty damn well with the entrance over the barricading.
> 
> That plaster/bandaid under his eye :lmao
> 
> The piped in pops when they introduced Ambrose fpalm
> 
> Nice to see Ambrose going straight in for the mat work and keep Sheamus away from his brawling style.
> 
> I don't wanna type this but Ambrose looks tiny next to Sheamus.
> 
> Some great physiology with working on the arm
> 
> The 'come on Ambrose' from the crowd….
> 
> YES! Nice thesz press and take down just BAM!
> 
> Great use of the outside. Feel like people don't always utilise the outside of the ring as well as they can do but lately its being used quite a bit. Wonderful suplex to the mats.
> 
> Loving the cross body being included more and more into Ambrose's move set. Executed pretty damn well too. Have to say I am liking how he's moving away from his usual style with the face turn. Dive through the ropes :mark: He's getting better at getting air on that :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Getting so much better with the hang time/elevation he gets on this :mark:
> 
> Now to execute some more psychology. We're getting a nice pace here to bring the crowd back up and then for their reaction to simmer. Ambrose to get the upperhand and then only seconds later, lose it.
> 
> "lets go ambrose" chants.
> 
> Ambrose is not gonna tap… Cole shut your trap!
> 
> I really want to peel that stupid bandaid off Ambrose's face. Its wrinkling when he pulls faces and its annoying me :no: :lmao
> 
> AMBROSE'S TOP UP
> THANK YOU SHEAMUS *clap clap clap clap clap* THANK YOU SHEAMUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose suits a crop top  :lol
> I know we were talking about new merch on the thread yesterday… Summer is right around the corner….. :lol
> 
> DAT FRIGGING REBOUND LARIAT :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> The determination in Ambrose's face when he needed to get up. Just great contrast between face in peril and face who is not gonna stop trying, even if that means walking towards more danger - you've gotta embrace it! Him crawling to the ring and the crowd actually getting behind him. Oh shit, so close to ten.
> 
> Oh my god Ambrose not giving up here, tremendous :banderas
> 
> Shit the brogue kick… I actually feel so much for Ambrose losing here. Shit, this is definitely the best I have seen him. Wow. His selling is WONDERFUL here :banderas :banderas I'm shouting at him to not get hit by that bloody stupid brogue kick and he does and I'm like "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"
> 
> Too many limes, too many limes… AGAIN
> 
> The way Ambrose sells the brogue kick :banderas
> The way Ambrose sells in general :banderas :banderas :banderas
> It almost looks like his head has come off his shoulders. You know how it's supposed to look for once :lmao :lmao
> 
> Sadness at the end, but also the frustration :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Reign's pension self and is slow ass dragging over the barricading as always :lmao :lmao
> Him and his old age hips :lmao :lmao
> 
> Great lock up.
> 
> I am convinced that these Roman Reign's chants are dubbed. I don't know man.
> 
> "i'm supposed to take it easy cos you hurt!"
> 
> Great strikes by Reigns, looking sharp and strong.
> 
> "Roman you by yourself tonight, you by yourself!"
> 
> This is great selling by Reigns.
> 
> "Mark Henry gonna hurt you!" :lmao at the guy in the crowd.
> 
> "Beat his ass, beat his ass now!" :lmao :lmao
> ^who is that woman who said that.... :lol
> 
> Oh my god watch Roman's match for the crowd alone, they are GOLD.
> 
> My only critique continue the selling, don't just all of a sudden hulk up. Build up to the hulk up. Just to like Ambrose. He doesn't always go straight into the BAM! Like in a game you need to work up to full life.
> 
> Wow, lifting Henry. Great spot and smooth Samoan Drop.
> 
> The Roar is so over!
> 
> Would've preferred a bit longer, a bit more of a story but for the time he was given great way of showcasing his selling and strength.
> 
> *
> 
> Now time for Cruellaaaaaa/BUSSY/DAT GOAT ROLLIINS
> 
> The intensity of Seth coming down the stairs :mark: :mark: :mark:
> I love how he embraces the people touching him as he walks down through the crowd.
> 
> He shouldn't have rolled in and not sold the injury though.
> 
> Nice how he's keeping the injured arms away from Batista.
> 
> Gonna be interesting to see how these two mix.
> 
> Love who Rollins is trying to keep Batista off his feet to begin with and Batista not allowing him to get the high flying in
> 
> The apron spot :mark:
> 
> "you can't wrestle" chants :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Lovely contrast of how Batista is no selling Rollin's punches and Seth gets hit once by Batista and BAM! hurts like a bitch/his body doubles over. Wonderful to sell the size difference.
> 
> 'Tista throwing Rollins around like a rag doll. Shiiiiiiit.
> 
> Rollins looking tortured but not giving up. Gritting his teeth through the pain. :banderas
> 
> The guy in the crowd starting the "hey hey hey hey" WTF fpalm SHUT UP!
> 
> Cringing at the forcefulness - then again Seth just selling like a GOAT as always
> 
> Seth needs to start calling the match here though because it's becoming too slow. Sure it's great to see some domination but needs to change from just turnbuckle work and rest holds.
> 
> Nice 'lets go rollins' chant. Notice it's mainly girls :lmao
> 
> Yes, this is what I'm talking about we need some fire from you Rollins.
> Slow build and dig deep.
> 
> Fucks sake Batista.. SELL YOU IDIOT
> 
> 
> "GET UP YOU PIECE OF CRAP"
> Couldn't have said it better if I had tried, Rollins :clap :clap
> 
> Cheap fucking finish but yessssss to Rollins selling the brutality of the spot
> 
> I just shouted at Batista "You can fuck off" when he returned for some more. Omg I am too invested :lmao
> 
> Rollins looks like a puppy though… Sorry ignored this comment.
> 
> Fucking hell the Batista Bomb…. Mannnnnn
> 
> Wonder if the black tape on his neck means anything serious. Always get a little *shifty eyes* about stuff like that, especially with his surgery there and how they haven't mentioned that "injury"
> 
> *
> 
> I know, I know I'm an Ambrose mark but holy shit my boy is coming into his own as a face. Damn! His study of character is really working his favour here. So frigging proud!
> 
> Everyone getting on his bandwagon now though... All those people who thought he was gonna fail as face. Not gonna happen. This guy can adapt to anything. And you know what he really does have it all because he has the one thing you can't teach, charisma. Can be marketed as face/heel but can do so without losing his rugged identity. That is talent. :clap :clap :clap
> 
> *Steps off Ambrose Soapbox*





Spoiler: SD response



Agree with EVERYTHING that you said. 

Ambrose is not down with the touchy-feely from the crowd. LOL. Love his selling of the injury too, one of the best. Always make you wonder if he's truly hurt or not. 

At the plaster. At first I didn't realize that's what it was. It looked goldish and glittery at first glance, I thought he and Goldust had a run-in backstage. LOL. THEN I thought perhaps it was a bruise from RAW that was changing color and had reached the yellowing stage (I realize now that it wouldn't have happened in just one day between tapings).

Completely agree about his ring work. So happy to see his athleticism and strength take precedence and not the 'Lunatic Fringe' gimmick overshadow his wrestling skills. That was becoming a worry for me, as we've seen it too many times where the wrestler's gimmick/character becomes more noted than their talent. Fandango/Johnny Curtis is a prime example. 

Dean is deceptively strong. He should incorporate some power moves into his repertoire. The Jawbreaker Lariat's already glorious  I'm with you in regards to the cross-body. The 360 leg sweep he did on Axel last SmackDown during the Fatal 4-way was really good. Also, the move he's done in the Indies (not sure if he's done it in WWE yet), where he does a powerbomb/toss of his opponents into the turnbuckle OR the running powerbomb through a table.


I'm with you, so happy to see him express his disappointment at the end. I had NO doubt he'd be great as a face, as I knew he had the skill for it. What cemented it for me was his US Championship defense match against Mark Henry earlier this year. The look on his face when he realized it was going to be Henry he was facing, it was priceless! LOL. That told me he'd be just fine as a future face, the vulnerability.

I actually wouldn't mind if he continued feuding with Sheamus. He could continue 
til he won it back OR be such a pain in Shea's ass 'til he was forced to align with Evolution to rid himself of Ambrose


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> just as fake as Cena's popularity when it comes to the chants.


I do not know what Cena has to do with Smackdown but OK.
Cena has one the biggest reactions wherever he appears (bad or good the crowd reacts to Cena)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> the matches were alright, of course the better matches were Sheamus vs Dean and Batista vs Rollins. Not sure why they had Henry for Reigns but I guess they wanted to give him a credible jobber guy so he can beat. Probably his best match with Henry but that isn't saying much when they're all mostly under 5 minutes.
> 
> Interested in seeing what happens with the Shield on Monday, how they're gonna keep this entertaining until Payback


Agree with this Soup. They need to have him work longer. Really not helping in the long term.


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not know what Cena has to do with Smackdown but OK.
> Cena has one the biggest reactions wherever he appears (bad or good the crowd reacts to Cena)


you hear those lets go cena, cena sucks chants? listen them REAL closely.. and you get what i mean with word 'fake' 

a good example is from Elimination Chamber PPV where the chants suddenly started while he was still in Chamber. And if the crowd loves him so much, how come you never see people chanting along in the front row? Why do they look emotionless people who don't care who's in the ring.

lastly, you don't know what Cena has to do with Smackdown? watch the show and you'l find out


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm being driven crazy! I'd love if someone could explain how to put something as a spoiler. I've been trying, yet to get the hang of it though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> I'm being driven crazy! I'd love if someone could explain how to put something as a spoiler. I've been trying, yet to get the hang of it though.


take all the spaces out of this and you'll be able to post a spoiler 

[ spolier=spoiler ] write post here [/ spoiler]


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> I'm being driven crazy! I'd love if someone could explain how to put something as a spoiler. I've been trying, yet to get the hang of it though.





Spoiler: hmm



tralala



[.spoiler="hmm"]tralala[/spoiler]

without the dot ofc.


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: Enter subject here






Tru365 said:


> I'm being driven crazy! I'd love if someone could explain how to put something as a spoiler. I've been trying, yet to get the hang of it though.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Sup guys, Ready for SmackDown?!?!


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

YAY! Thank you so much guys! So this means I'm not COMPLETELY terrible at understanding technology. LOL. Hope I can do it if need be.

@tylermoxreigns: Would love a response to my response to your SD post. Don't wanna write that thesis for nothing


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> Sup guys, Ready for SmackDown?!?!


Saw a few Gifs, CAN'T. FUCKING. WAIT. :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> Saw a few Gifs, CAN'T. FUCKING. WAIT. :banderas


:mark::mark::mark::mark: I'm going to get my snacks and everything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I take it that means a lot of Shield on tonight's Smackdown?

:rollins


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

^That's right, I'm a bit disappointed but not for the reasons you might think. The Shield can do no wrong.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Fucking Batista working a control segment fpalm

Ok no spoilers.

Batista brought down the match big time for me. Otherwise, would have been pretty good. Really liked Reigns vs Henry actually, Reigns with some great selling and babyface fire.

Preferred Reigns vs Henry to Rollins vs Batista tbh :draper2


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I haven't watched the matches, I'm just going from what I have read, I've yet to watch the actual matches, to be able to come to a full conclusion. 

In another news, I'm trying to make my brother sell his soul to WF. He won't budge.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Fucking Batista working a control segment fpalm
> 
> Ok no spoilers.
> 
> Batista brought down the match big time for me. Otherwise, would have been pretty good. Really liked Reigns vs Henry actually, Reigns with some great selling and babyface fire.
> 
> *Preferred Reigns vs Henry to Rollins vs Batista tbh* :draper2


Damn,did Batista kill the match that bad? :lol

 nah, im happy Roman is getting better. Not shocking because he's been having more singles matches and gaining experience. 

I just wish WWE would focus more on giving him longer matches and teach him to have more flow and fill up the middle. His matches are way too short to tell a story and that's why it's always seems like there's no flow into his explosive spots.

It's like, punches, rest holds, slam and boom signature sequence.

There's just not enough time.

They even been cutting down his time in tag matches. He's just there to do his spots which sucks. They should have him practicing and calling matches in these 6 man tags while he can. Get him used to doing more. 

But again, im glad his match with Henry was solid


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> I haven't watched the matches, I'm just going from what I have read, I've yet to watch the actual matches, to be able to come to a full conclusion.
> 
> In another news, I'm trying to make my brother sell his soul to WF. He won't budge.


Is your brother a Rollinite?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> YAY! Thank you so much guys! So this means I'm not COMPLETELY terrible at understanding technology. LOL. Hope I can do it if need be.
> 
> @tylermoxreigns: Would love a response to my response to your SD post. Don't wanna write that thesis for nothing


Did you reply dude again? I wrote something. I'll have to check again in case I've missed something. 





ROLLINS said:


> I take it that means a lot of Shield on tonight's Smackdown?
> 
> :rollins


Yes.

:ambrose3


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

@Wynter

Batista vs Rollins wasn't bad but Batista's control segment almost killed the crowd :lol

Reigns vs Henry was solid, made even better because Henry was kinda being a heel and heel Henry is just BOSS. Likely he was calling the match, and Reigns sold his injuries very well. Showed some great comeback fire too. Wish it had been longer but was very enjoyable for what it got.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Is your brother a Rollinite?


Nope, he likes him but his fave is Dean.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Well that's disappointing. Next thing you tell me that Sasuke is his favorite.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> Spoiler: SD response
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with EVERYTHING that you said.
> 
> Ambrose is not down with the touchy-feely from the crowd. LOL. Love his selling of the injury too, one of the best. Always make you wonder if he's truly hurt or not.
> 
> At the plaster. At first I didn't realize that's what it was. It looked goldish and glittery at first glance, I thought he and Goldust had a run-in backstage. LOL. THEN I thought perhaps it was a bruise from RAW that was changing color and had reached the yellowing stage (I realize now that it wouldn't have happened in just one day between tapings).
> 
> Completely agree about his ring work. So happy to see his athleticism and strength take precedence and not the 'Lunatic Fringe' gimmick overshadow his wrestling skills. That was becoming a worry for me, as we've seen it too many times where the wrestler's gimmick/character becomes more noted than their talent. Fandango/Johnny Curtis is a prime example.
> 
> Dean is deceptively strong. He should incorporate some power moves into his repertoire. The Jawbreaker Lariat's already glorious  I'm with you in regards to the cross-body. The 360 leg sweep he did on Axel last SmackDown during the Fatal 4-way was really good. Also, the move he's done in the Indies (not sure if he's done it in WWE yet), where he does a powerbomb/toss of his opponents into the turnbuckle OR the running powerbomb through a table.
> 
> 
> I'm with you, so happy to see him express his disappointment at the end. I had NO doubt he'd be great as a face, as I knew he had the skill for it. What cemented it for me was his US Championship defense match against Mark Henry earlier this year. The look on his face when he realized it was going to be Henry he was facing, it was priceless! LOL. That told me he'd be just fine as a future face, the vulnerability.
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind if he continued feuding with Sheamus. He could continue
> til he won it back OR be such a pain in Shea's ass 'til he was forced to align with Evolution to rid himself of Ambrose



This post is glorious :banderas 

The way you've wrote Ambrose and his deceptiveness is absolutely spot on. Definitely agree with what you said. 

Expressions are so key to everything and I love how he really knows this. Character wrestlers, I feel anyway, have been so far and few between unless they are given a stupid gimmick that leaves talent languishing the lower mid-card. Ambrose has done a fantastic job at acting without being pigeon-holed whilst he does it. 

There is so much of a moveset from Ambrose that we haven't seen yet, and I actually love how he is holding a little bit of himself back. He has so far to go in this company, don't want to blow your load too early now :lmao The growth is part of the fun right, watching the change and development is compelling, keeps you interested, guessing as to what is to come next. 

A mini-feud with Sheamus isn't a bad idea considering they always seem to get the balance just right with their matches. The same happened last year when at WM29 and the lead up to The Shield match. He worked house shows with Sheamus too in April 2013 and they worked great at the two that I saw them at. 

Absolutely love how much of the same wave length we are on here!  (Y)






MAGNETO!! said:


> Nope, he likes him but his fave is Dean.


Say Hi to your brother :lmao 

:ambrose3


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Well that's disappointing. Next thing you tell me that Sasuke is his favorite.


HELL NO! His fave it's Itachi :lmao 
His Top 5 are.
5-Kakashi
4-Neji
3-Shikamaru
2-Gaara
1-Itachi.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This post is glorious :banderas
> 
> The way you've wrote Ambrose and his deceptiveness is absolutely spot on. Definitely agree with what you said.
> 
> Expressions are so key to everything and I love how he really knows this. Character wrestlers, I feel anyway, have been so far and few between unless they are given a stupid gimmick that leaves talent languishing the lower mid-card. Ambrose has done a fantastic job at acting without being pigeon-holed whilst he does it.
> 
> There is so much of a moveset from Ambrose that we haven't seen yet, a*nd I actually love how he is holding a little bit of himself back*. He has so far to go in this company, don't want to blow your load too early now :lmao The growth is part of the fun right, watching the change and development is compelling, keeps you interested, guessing as to what is to come next.
> 
> A mini-feud with Sheamus isn't a bad idea considering they always seem to get the balance just right with their matches. The same happened last year when at WM29 and the lead up to The Shield match. He worked house shows with Sheamus too in April 2013 and they worked great at the two that I saw them at.
> 
> Absolutely love how much of the same wave length we are on here!  (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say Hi to your brother :lmao
> 
> :ambrose3


That's what i've been saying for months lol, he holds himself, you can just tell. Like JR once said the guy has unlimited potential, that's crazy lol


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Did you reply dude again? I wrote something. I'll have to check again in case I've missed something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> :ambrose3


You replied to my SmackDown post? Huh... didn't see it. Thanks again for y'alls help with the spoiler thing. I know that 'dude; can be a generic moniker but I'm a girl for the record  

Enjoyed all the Shield matches, even Batista's. LOL.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> You replied to my SmackDown post? Huh... didn't see it. Thanks again for y'alls help with the spoiler thing. I know that 'dude; can be a generic moniker but I'm a girl for the record
> 
> Enjoyed all the Shield matches, *even Batista's. LOL*.


The only thing I'm going to enjoy from that match, it's looking at Seth.


----------



## Tony

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Can't wait to see Ambrose sell his beating like a champ :ambrose3


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

A dude just negged me saying. "Minato it's the GOAT." :ti I'm sorry dude, I'm sorry that Might Gai Sensei kicked his ass. 

On topic, SCORE, I have convinced my bro!! :mark:


----------



## RAB

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> A dude just negged me saying. "Minato it's the GOAT." :ti I'm sorry dude, I'm sorry that Might Gai Sensei kicked his ass.
> 
> On topic, SCORE, I have convinced my bro!! :mark:


If I misspelled it then I do apologise, but I'm pretty sure I said "Minato is the GOAT".


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAB said:


> If I misspelled it then I do apologise, but I'm pretty sure I said "Minato is the GOAT".


:lmao:lmao:lmao 

K. Sorry, I thought it said madara,....... 

Anyway, I'm still laughing, how can you call a horrible father GOAT?

Anyway, this is not the anime thread, I don't want to get yelled at.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> you hear those lets go cena, cena sucks chants? listen them REAL closely.. and you get what i mean with word 'fake'
> 
> a good example is from Elimination Chamber PPV where the chants suddenly started while he was still in Chamber. And if the crowd loves him so much, how come you never see people chanting along in the front row? Why do they look emotionless people who don't care who's in the ring.
> 
> lastly, you don't know what Cena has to do with Smackdown? watch the show and you'l find out


Ok...
I know that Cena was on Smackdown this week (honestly I have not seen Cena part)
I just do not understand what Smackdown fake chants has specifically to do with Cena
WWE does this every week and Cena is rarely on Smackdown.
Smackdown fake chants are annoying every week

And if Cena does not have response from the crowd, then nobody has.


----------



## RAB

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> K. Sorry, I thought it said madara,.......
> 
> Anyway, I'm still laughing, how can you call a horrible father GOAT?


He's not a horrible father. He's a gentle spirit who envisioned the best for his son and for you to even suggest that by doing what he did that he's a horrible father then perhaps you ought to take a step back and stop reading manga or watching anime.

Preposterous.


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This post is glorious :banderas
> 
> The way you've wrote Ambrose and his deceptiveness is absolutely spot on. Definitely agree with what you said.
> 
> Expressions are so key to everything and I love how he really knows this. Character wrestlers, I feel anyway, have been so far and few between unless they are given a stupid gimmick that leaves talent languishing the lower mid-card. Ambrose has done a fantastic job at acting without being pigeon-holed whilst he does it.
> 
> There is so much of a moveset from Ambrose that we haven't seen yet, and I actually love how he is holding a little bit of himself back. He has so far to go in this company, don't want to blow your load too early now :lmao The growth is part of the fun right, watching the change and development is compelling, keeps you interested, guessing as to what is to come next.
> 
> A mini-feud with Sheamus isn't a bad idea considering they always seem to get the balance just right with their matches. The same happened last year when at WM29 and the lead up to The Shield match. He worked house shows with Sheamus too in April 2013 and they worked great at the two that I saw them at.
> 
> Absolutely love how much of the same wave length we are on here!  (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say Hi to your brother :lmao
> 
> :ambrose3


LOL! We can stop playing post tag now, I found your post. I was a couple pages behind it seems. 

Thanks so much for the love  And the rep too? Heh! Heh! at 'blowing your load...' LOL. I can't wait to see Dean's moveset expand. It'll show the WWE Universe what he can really do. A feud between Dean and Sheamus would be a feud of Sheamus' that I'd ACTUALLY look forward. I like Sheamus but his constant victory and dominance over opponents after his return was annoying. Where's the competition if all his matches were virtual squashes? 

His and Christian's feud could've been so good, with back and forth wins but it became much too predictable to enjoy with Christian losing ALL the time. So it's been so refreshing to see Sheamus eat some losses these past few weeks. Makes him more relatable instead of being the Irish Superman.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I just mentioned that awful character named Sasuke and we get people with some pretty bad anime opinions. Minato being the goat :duck most overrated Kage there is lol.

What do you guys see the Shield doing after Payback? I'm assuming we are getting another match with Evolution but after that match do they start doing other things? I don't think Shield/Evo has the intensity that Shield/Wyatt's had, I'd probably get bored if we got a 3rd match between the groups. 

Maybe the Shield should have lost at ER because winning at Payback doesn't seem like what's gonna happen because it would totally make Evo look weak.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAB said:


> He's not a horrible father. He's a gentle spirit who envisioned the best for his son and for you to even suggest that by doing what he did that he's a horrible father *then perhaps you ought to take a step back and stop reading manga or watching anime.*
> 
> Preposterous.


:kobe11 alright look, last time I checked, putting a demon inside your own baby son, it's looked down upon in most societies. And what gives you the right to tell me to stop watching something, just because my opinion differs from yours?


----------



## RAB

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> :kobe11 alright look, last time I checked, putting a demon inside your own baby son, it's looked down upon in most societies. And what gives you the right to tell me to stop watching something, just because my opinion differs from yours?


Oh shut up with that left wing social justice my opinion is my right and all that liberal bullshit.

Putting a demon inside your son may be frowned upon, but when it's a demon from which your son can become one of the most powerful men on earth I can hardly see anyone complaining.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAB said:


> Oh shut up with that left wing social justice my opinion is my right and all that liberal bullshit.
> 
> Putting a demon inside your son may be frowned upon, but when it's a demon from which your son can become one of the most powerful men on earth I can hardly see anyone complaining.


Alright....Ok. 
Here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/681769-anime-discusssion-thread-339.html

Feel free to voice all your opinions in there, even if I don't agree with them and think they suck. This is a Shield thread.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Who would you guys compare Reigns to?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RMolloy24 said:


> Who would you guys compare Reigns to?


Compare him to what? Other wrestlers? Anime Characters? Comic book characters? TV show characters? Anything?

Roman looks like a dark haired Thor.


----------



## Tony

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman looks like the love child of Robert Trujillo, the bassist for Metallica, and Khal Drogo from Game of Thrones.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> Compare him to what? Other wrestlers? Anime Characters? Comic book characters? TV show characters? Anything?
> 
> Roman looks like a dark haired Thor.


Obviously other wrestlers. I usually hear The Rock, Batista and Goldberg.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Roman looks like the love child of Robert Trujillo, the bassist for Metallica, and Khal Drogo from Game of Thrones.


I like the Drogo comparison. Roman Reigns gonna marry Emilia Clarke?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RMolloy24 said:


> Obviously other wrestlers. I usually hear The Rock, Batista and Goldberg.


I don't know, he doesn't remind me of any other wrestler.


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> The only thing I'm going to enjoy from that match, it's looking at Seth.


Bah! I can't hate on Batista, I still have love for him, been a fan since his first go-round as Deacon Batista with Devon Dudley. I like the match 'cause it's first Singles match where he looked remotely dominant, speaks to the power of Seth's selling.

I love looking at Seth too, those damn eyes slay me. All dark and puppy-like.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Watching some short Reigns promos. He's pretty underrated on the mic. Some people on here act like he's terrible, but I think with a little time, he'll be a good talker on the mic.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: Smackdown



Sheamus vs Ambrose was the best solo Ambrose performance I've seen on the WWE main roster yet as far as I'm concerned. It was almost one of the most entertaining matchups I've ever seen Sheamus in as well. Highly entertained. Great, matching styles, good spots with interesting variations on their common moveset usage, great selling on both ends. It's all in the eyes. Walking into 2 Broguekicks in a row added to the way Ambrose was already hurting from the getgo, and the way he kept rolling with the punches, as well as Sheamus' facial expressions selling his disbelief that it was even that close just made Ambrose look like a million bucks. Jon Moxley, believable babyface. I feel so priviledged to have started watching wrestling again in time to watch his whole WWE career live as it unfolds. So very lucky.

Reigns.. I'll admit, I wasn't expecting much. Reigns vs the big man just didn't seem that interesting of a matchup, but boy was I wrong. Much better than expected. Mark Henry really bringing across the message of payback, I'm always critisizing the fact that they tend to suddenly forget past feuds if alignments change but in this case they didn't and I applaud it, interesting storytelling there. Reigns very convincing in selling his injured state, the offence Mark Henry used was pretty perfect for it too. The inevitable comeback didn't feel forced, and no Supermanpunch so yay on the not overdoing it in that respect. 

As a sidenote, that woman in the crowd was hilarious :lmao

Rollins, well in Rollins I trust. The question always was, was Batista gonna step up or bring things down. Turns out there was a third option: neither.
Now sure, there were a few times where the timing was off. Where you could really see Rollins waiting on Batista to catch up, but it wasn't many of them, and it was balanced out in my opinion by the chemistry they had in the ring. They both have presence, it felt like a real match up worthy of the spotlight somehow. Some good spots, a count out finish so no 1 2 3 for Batista, Rollins once again with some cool stunts too.

My big question of the night concerns that spot in the corner, where Rollins holds on to the ropes, Batista throws Rollins' legs up and he does a flip and lands on his feet.. usually he lands on his feet, I should say, because this time he didn't. 

My question to you: Botch.. or on purpose to sell being hurt? (not a rhetorical question)

Either way, good night for the Shield on an overal quite entertaining episode of Smackdown.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> There is so much of a moveset from Ambrose that we haven't seen yet, and I actually love how he is holding a little bit of himself back. He has so far to go in this company, don't want to blow your load too early now :lmao The growth is part of the fun right, watching the change and development is compelling, keeps you interested, guessing as to what is to come next.





Bearodactyl said:


> I feel so priviledged to have started watching wrestling again in time to watch his whole WWE career live as it unfolds. So very lucky.


Yeah dude. 
It always makes me so fucking emotional when I think about that. 
It's just, Jesus really, I don't even have words for it. 
It's not like we're watching back and talking about these awesome feuds from the past like "_You remember that feud Ambrose had with XYZ?_" it's like... it's all in the fucking future.. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> A mini-feud with Sheamus isn't a bad idea considering they always seem to get the balance just right with their matches. The same happened last year when at WM29 and the lead up to The Shield match. He worked house shows with Sheamus too in April 2013 and they worked great at the two that I saw them at.


WAS THINKING ABOUT THAT YESTERDAY!!
As I said I go to the House Show in Berlin on 24th May, and Shield is advertised for the House Show in Netherlands the same day. 
Sheamus on the other hand is advertised for Berlin to face fucking Del Rio.

WHAT IF... i mean only what IF.. you know what I wanna write! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Okay I'm already dreaming, good night. enaldo


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

why don't I see any of you hoes in chat :side:


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> why don't I see any of you hoes in chat :side:


I'll be back for RAW on monday, already watched SD earlier! :banderas (Or does "hoes" not include me? )


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lol yes, Bear. dat included you 

See you Monday then


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> why don't I see any of you hoes in chat :side:


I'm enjoying SD with my bro Wynter, sorry :$


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> I'm enjoying SD with my bro Wynter, sorry :$


Wynter is a man? Always thought he was a demoiselle.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> Wynter is a man? Always thought he was a demoiselle.


:lmao No, Wynter is a she, I put the coma in the wrong place.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> :lmao No, Wynter is a she, I put the coma in the wrong place.


Wow :lmao, so subtle yet so meaningful ^^


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Dean and Sheamus: Bless Dean for selling to make Sheamus look so damn legit. And no WWE you can't fool us, the crowd wasn't cheering that loud for a Sheamus win.

Roman/Henry: Damn did Reigns sell Henry's punches like a boss :mark: Match had good pacing and it was entertaining :banderas

Seth/Batista: Did Seth really have to do all of that to make Batista look good? I mean clearly that match was all about getting tista over and not showing how good Seth's offense his. Why did Seth have to jump off a turnbuckle and do all of that to make tista look so dominant on a Smackdown? So unnecessary.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


>












I'm sorry.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth/Batista: Did Seth really have to do all of that to make Batista look good? I mean clearly that match was all about getting tista over and not showing how good Seth's offense his. Why did Seth have to jump off a turnbuckle and do all of that to make tista look so dominant on a Smackdown? So unnecessary.


I can't help but think back to the comment Rollins made on the Post Extreme Rules Press Conference where he buried Orton. But You'd assume Orton would be the one beating him if punishment were the case.

Rollins didn't look bad in the loss. If anything it was a weak win for Batista getting a count out victory only because of Rollins high risk style.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lmao exactly Devil!!


Oh, and let me leave this here right quick...





























































Oh, hey there Sonia  

All jokes, don't take is seriously :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, hey there Sonia
> 
> All jokes, don't take is seriously :lol


PUNK!!! Sorry *contains self*

Sethie's going to kill himself throwing himself around like this. Honey, take it down a notch :lol Oh, and his hair's going to break off and die too. By the way, lose the beard.

Good Roman/Henry match.

Sheamus is overwhelmingly orange. Poor Dean.


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ambrose Vs Sheamus and Spider-Man vs Drax (aka Rollins vs Bootista) were the matches of the night. Ambrose's transition to face has been something special IMO. Majority of us all know he makes a more than natural heel but now he can add "convincing face" to the list. Legit, he has that on and off switch. His mannerisms when he plays both are terrific and he and Sheamus match up well. 

Rollins/Tista was a good physical bout. The "Lets go Rollins!" chants made me happy even if it didn't last too long but was decently loud. It's also awesome that the Slingblade seems to be a permanent addition in Rollins' arsenal as he executes it well. The ending was great due to how well Rollins sold that table bump. Looked down and out.

Reigns/Henry was what it was. A usual Reigns match. Short, kinda slow, but decent. Samoan Drop was impressive but nothing we haven't seen before. Considering Haitch seemed to indicate more singles matches will be happening for The Shield I'm hoping Reigns will get longer matches. He needs it, because right now Ambrose and Rollins are looking stronger (even in defeat) through their contests and they don't need a "hot tag" to due so.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> Ambrose Vs Sheamus and Spider-Man vs Drax (aka Rollins vs Bootista) were the matches of the night. Ambrose's transition to face has been something special IMO. Majority of us all know he makes a more than natural heel but now he can add "convincing face" to the list. Legit, he has that on and off switch. His mannerisms when he plays both are terrific and he and Sheamus match up well.
> 
> Rollins/Tista was a good physical bout. The "Lets go Rollins!" chants made me happy even if it didn't last too long but was decently loud. It's also awesome that the Slingblade seems to be a permanent addition in Rollins' arsenal as he executes it well. The ending was great due to how well Rollins sold that table bump. Looked down and out.
> 
> Reigns/Henry was what it was. A usual Reigns match. Short, kinda slow, but decent. Samoan Drop was impressive but nothing we haven't seen before. Considering Haitch seemed to indicate more singles matches will be happening for The Shield I'm hoping Reigns will get longer matches. He needs it, because right now Ambrose and Rollins are looking stronger (even in defeat) through their contests and they don't need a "hot tag" to due so.


Pretty much agree with everything here, except the Spider-Man nickname for Rollins. I prefer Da God :rollins

Hopefully more singles matches will happen for them. Haven't been impressed by one singles match Reigns has had yet tbh, his best match was with Bryan who could get a decent match out of Benoit's corpse right now. The more 6 man tags the Shield have the worst it will be for him, yeah he will win the matches and get the hot tags but being in the actual match 3 minutes won't help him in the long run.

He should wrestle guys like Sandow, Swagger and some other midcard heels.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Alright, now that I have watched SD, I can make an appropriate reaction.

SETH, YOUR NECK!! Jesus Christ man, don't kill yourself, and there goes bootista to try and give him a concussion. :no: 
Anyway, this match was pretty good, glad you didn't die. 4/5 

Dean, please don't ever make that face again, you are going to make me cry for real. But your selling and acting is beyond perfect, see, when WWE lets you do your thing, you bring wonders to the table, people might now see how athletic you really are until you actually show it. Definitely my favorite match out of the three.(sorry Soup) 5/5

Roman, actually you did pretty good, I definitely enjoyed it, it was quick, solid and no wasted movements. 5/5

And let it be known, that the only reason I gave Seth's match a 4/5 was the ending of it. Otherwise he would've gotten the same rating.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Dean is really believable as a face. His and Rollins' matches were equal in quality imo.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Apology not accepted


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Apology not accepted


Why must you hurt me like this? I didn't like the ending of his match sorry.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Alright, I was wrong about Sheamus being US Champion.

Can't wait for him to turn heel and Ambrose to chase after him for the title. Should be fun.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Saw this on tumblr by reignofjustice, not sure if was posted on here before :lol


Spoiler: awesome



































Saw



You think Ambrose is going to continue to chase the US Title? I didn't like the way he won it but Sheamus could really be a good champion especially if he is heel. I actually wouldn't mind if Reigns fought Sheamus for the title, Sheamus while a big man can have some great matches. I'm sure he can bring the best out of Reigns.

If Sheamus can have a great match with Big Show then just imagine what he can do with Roman. And if Roman does win the title then jealousy jealousy and more jealousy can seep into the Shield :ambrose2


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns winning whilst Rollins and Ambrose lose. Feels like we're going back to the start of the year again.

#FuckReigns


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Oh and I was gonna answer the question Magneto but I'm so angry I can barely type. Go on and join team Sasuke while you're at it :bron3


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I wanna see Ambrose chase Sheamus for the US Title, while Rollins chases Barrett for the IC Title. Our boys win the titles and unify them at WM 31. Quantum booking 101.

_I have no idea what quantum means._


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Oh and I was gonna answer the question Magneto but I'm so angry I can barely type. Go on and join team Sasuke while you're at it :bron3


WHAT? I will never leave team Lee, are you that upset? :$ sorry, it's the truth, it's your fault for putting such a difficult question. I like them equally, but Dean's just there...soup... :$


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Pretty much agree with everything here, except the Spider-Man nickname for Rollins. I prefer Da God :rollins


Da God. :mark:


SoupBro said:


> Hopefully more singles matches will happen for them. Haven't been impressed by one singles match Reigns has had yet tbh, his best match was with Bryan who could get a decent match out of Benoit's corpse right now. *The more 6 man tags the Shield have the worst it will be for him, yeah he will win the matches and get the hot tags but being in the actual match 3 minutes won't help him in the long run.*
> 
> He should wrestle guys like Sandow, Swagger and some other midcard heels.


Agreed. Ambrose and Rollins are looking stronger in tag matches by working them the most and in their singles contests (even in defeat). And again, like the "hot tag", they don't need to lift someone in order to look strong. Their work does the talking. I do hope Reigns can escape the "Lather, Rinse, Repeat" cycle so to speak.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


>


aww he looks like a little boy just trying to be tough there :lol 

sorry, but it doesn't look mean or tough... it just looks adorable! :lmao


(also- can't believe there isn't more hate for Batista's beard.... it made Seth's beard when it was all scruffy and untrimmed look good!)


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> Da God. :mark:
> 
> Agreed. Ambrose and Rollins are looking stronger in tag matches by working them the most and in their singles contests (even in defeat). And again, like the "hot tag", they don't need to lift someone in order to look strong. Their work does the talking. I do hope Reigns can escape the "Lather, Rinse, Repeat" cycle so to speak.


Reigns just needs some better opponents. That's why I'd be fine if he went up against Sheamus for the US Title because Sheamus is so good in the ring, especially with big men.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns needs to find mic skills by the time he's being forced down our throats ala Cena, or he's going to flop big time. Lack of ring skills he'd get away with, but getting by on looks isn't going to last long.

He's got the Randy Orton screams going for him at least.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

He doesn't need the best mic skills. Yeah he is the worst out of the shield in both categories but you don't need much to be a main event player sometimes. Ryback a few years ago was main eventing PPVs and the hottest thing in the WWE. Reigns just needs to improve a little bit on the mic and he'll be ready. Look at Cena, you think they'd care about pushing Reigns down anyones throats lol.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I was pleasantly surprised how much I liked Roman vs Henry. Now I'm not saying it was a four star bout, I don't think anyone in their right mind had such high expectations. But the flow was nice, there was decent amount of storytelling considering how short it was and Roman played his role well.
He sold the rib injury throughout the match, even when he was setting up for his signature moves. He had to gingerly stand up, even failing to do so at one point before finally gathering himself to hit the sequence.

And of course Henry did well with taunting Roman and shit talking, presenting how these two had had past history. And like a veteran, he mad sure to work and play special attention to Roman's injury.

This was definitely one of the better Roman's matches and felt the most solid and smooth. I wouldn't have been mad if this was a couple minute longer. 
It would have benefited from a little more time.

All in all, t gives me confidence in Roman's future and reaffirms he will be A-okay years from now.

Some seem to forget just how little experience Roman has and every wrestler--unless naturally gifted--was eh or crap at first. 
It's called learning :lol And the only way he will learn is through experience and having veterans guide him through.

EDIT: And his mic skills aren't nearly as bad as some like to exaggerate. To me, Roman is the worse on the mic when they try to make him Mr. Bad Ass and tough in his words. Roman excels in a place where he gets to be sure himself/cocky, flirt a little bit and be just a little goofy. It feels much more natural and it obvious to me he enjoys being in that environment more.

They keep letting him do promos like he did on Main Event before, and he will be really solid in no time. Some people come out the womb with a mic in their hand and some have to practice and dedicate to their craft.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> They keep letting him do promos like he did on Main Event before, and he will be really solid in no time. *Some people come out the womb with a mic in their hand* and some have to practice and dedicate to their craft.


:ambrose3


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> :ambrose3


Everyone can't be god on the mic, Tambrose :ambrose


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

There is only one God










Everyone doesn't worship him, but they should.


I'd call Dean the Devil because he is a lunatic and judging from movies and books, the devil is a great speaker and can convince you with simply his words. 

Rollins vs Ambrose in the future plz :mark:


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

^ Sweet gif. :

Also, WWE.com has a piece up about the 25 greatest nicknames in WWE history (Cena came in at #1 with "The Champ" :side and guys like Neville, Swagger and Dolph made the list. No Shield members is no surprise although if there had to be one it'd be Rollins with "The Architect". But it got me thinking on what nicknames would be ideal for Ambrose and Reigns. I'm blank on one for Reigns but for Ambrose I like "The Wildcard".

Thoughts?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lmao Cena at #1 with The Champ. WOW

I think The Architect sounds so much better, perfect nickname for a heel or face which Seth can be. Cole calls Reigns the Juggernaut so that could be his nickname. Dean is crazy, just call him the Joker but I like "The Wildcard"


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> There is only one God
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone doesn't worship him, but they should.
> 
> 
> I'd call Dean the Devil because he is a lunatic and judging from movies and books, the devil is a great speaker and can convince you with simply his words.
> 
> Rollins vs Ambrose in the future plz :mark:


A match made in heaven :lel


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Oh yeah, forgot about "Juggernaut" for Reigns. It suits him. I feel like he can get a better one. Better than "The Champ" anyway. 8*D And "The Architect" definitely works both ways for Rollins.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


>





SoupBro said:


>


*BATTLE OF GODS!! * :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

the juggernaut reminds me of the huge guy with a concrete helmet in one of the x-men movies though... when Cole said it about Reigns, I suddenly had a vision of Reigns with a concrete helmet... not a good look for him :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> A match made in heaven :lel


*If Rollins is God.....
and Ambrose is the Devil......










Reigns is Jesus Christ.*


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



DGenerationMC said:


> *If Rollins is God.....
> and Ambrose is the Devil......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns is Jesus Christ.*


So Reigns is the son of Seth Rollins?? Whut?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



DGenerationMC said:


> *If Rollins is God.....
> and Ambrose is the Devil......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns is Jesus Christ.*


If you want to be technical about it I guess. I've actually used the name jesus rollins more often (because...you know...the dude looks like a two toned jesus)


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> the juggernaut reminds me of the huge guy with a concrete helmet in one of the x-men movies though... when Cole said it about Reigns, I suddenly had a vision of Reigns with a concrete helmet... not a good look for him :lol


Haha, yeah. Why it also works is because Juggernaut usually runs toward his adversary head first - similar to Reigns with the Spear.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> Haha, yeah. Why it also works is because Juggernaut usually runs toward his adversary head first - similar to Reigns with the Spear.


Juggernaut is perfect then, especially when he has speared people through the barricades on many occasions. They really need to come out with some individual shirts for these guys. Need that Rollins shirt so I can rep the Rollinites at any show or PPV I attend.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> He doesn't need the best mic skills. Yeah he is the worst out of the shield in both categories but you don't need much to be a main event player sometimes. Ryback a few years ago was main eventing PPVs and the hottest thing in the WWE. Reigns just needs to improve a little bit on the mic and he'll be ready. Look at Cena, you think they'd care about pushing Reigns down anyones throats lol.


I agree he doesn't need the best mic skills but I don't think that Ryback was ever being groomed for Cena's succeesor.

Though I still think that however good he gets on the mic/in-ring, if he is pushed too hard, then we will have Samoan Cena hate, anyway. Bryan got over because he was underdog but Reigns is clearly dominator so I'm not sure how long his momentum can last.

Also, good to see Roman show some strength but it felt somewhat forced, what with Henry going on the ROPES! :hmm:

PS Someone who goes to live events, please have a "Seth Rollins is God" sign :rollins


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> You replied to my SmackDown post? Huh... didn't see it. Thanks again for y'alls help with the spoiler thing. I know that 'dude; can be a generic moniker but I'm a girl for the record
> 
> Enjoyed all the Shield matches, even Batista's. LOL.


Lol I just throw dude around... I always do it with Ney, she does it to me 
Have to say nice to see another girl who can write solidly about wrestling. Actually this thread in m opinion always generates some great discussion - some on the more serious side, some not so much but still awesome all the same 
By hey!! Nice to see another girl here, like I said. :dance:dance:dance



Tru365 said:


> LOL! We can stop playing post tag now, I found your post. I was a couple pages behind it seems.
> 
> Thanks so much for the love  And the rep too? Heh! Heh! at 'blowing your load...' LOL. I can't wait to see Dean's moveset expand. It'll show the WWE Universe what he can really do. A feud between Dean and Sheamus would be a feud of Sheamus' that I'd ACTUALLY look forward. I like Sheamus but his constant victory and dominance over opponents after his return was annoying. Where's the competition if all his matches were virtual squashes?
> 
> His and Christian's feud could've been so good, with back and forth wins but it became much too predictable to enjoy with Christian losing ALL the time. So it's been so refreshing to see Sheamus eat some losses these past few weeks. Makes him more relatable instead of being the Irish Superman.


Hey the rep is well deserved - frigging great post. 

Totally agree about the Christian feud, they missed a sitter there. The promo Ambrose cut on him look kinda off the fly for me but it had such a great element of trying to find your place in the pack. Ambrose the rookie, Christian the veteran. 

I mean I honestly think they should've brought Christian back into the fold with him getting revenge for them beating the shite outta of him on that one Raw when Edge returned. They had the storyline mapped out essentially, wouldn't need a lot of thinking but decided not to do it. Would've been a nice bit of filler and stopped people bitching about Ambrose lack of defences when had the title. 

Oh wells... :lol



NeyNey said:


> Yeah dude.
> It always makes me so fucking emotional when I think about that.
> It's just, Jesus really, I don't even have words for it.
> It's not like we're watching back and talking about these awesome feuds from the past like "_You remember that feud Ambrose had with XYZ?_" it's like... it's all in the fucking future..
> 
> 
> 
> WAS THINKING ABOUT THAT YESTERDAY!!
> As I said I go to the House Show in Berlin on 24th May, and Shield is advertised for the House Show in Netherlands the same day.
> Sheamus on the other hand is advertised for Berlin to face fucking Del Rio.
> 
> WHAT IF... i mean only what IF.. you know what I wanna write! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Okay I'm already dreaming, good night. enaldo


CARD SUBJECT TO CHANGE, NEY. CARD. SUBJECT. TO. CHANGE.




WynterWarm12 said:


> why don't I see any of you hoes in chat :side:


I fell asleep. I am ashamed. 




WynterWarm12 said:


>


I have died.
Dat stupid plaster though..... So cartoon-ish/chid-like to show an injury like that! But fits his mental state of crazy mind character :lol 
#TheLittleThings
I kinda hate it but I kinda like it fpalm



MAGNETO!! said:


> I'm sorry.


Now I am lol-ing :lmao




SoupBro said:


> Saw this on tumblr by reignofjustice, not sure if was posted on here before :lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw
> 
> 
> 
> You think Ambrose is going to continue to chase the US Title? I didn't like the way he won it but Sheamus could really be a good champion especially if he is heel. I actually wouldn't mind if Reigns fought Sheamus for the title, Sheamus while a big man can have some great matches. I'm sure he can bring the best out of Reigns.
> 
> If Sheamus can have a great match with Big Show then just imagine what he can do with Roman. And if Roman does win the title then jealousy jealousy and more jealousy can seep into the Shield :ambrose2


What do you think about this whole Evolution thing? Do you think they'll add him as the new, young member? Or just dirt sheet crap? Probably the latter. Makes sense to keep him going after The Shield if they do wish to bring him into Evolution fold. 

I suppose it depends if they are still doing HHH and Reigns at SS - helps add longevity to the feud if they do Rollins/Orton, Ambrose/Sheamus, Reigns/HHH?? 




SoupBro said:


> Rollins vs Ambrose in the future plz :mark:














Seth is the Wrasslin' Jesus


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao exactly Devil!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and let me leave this here right quick...
> 
> 
> Oh, hey there Sonia
> 
> All jokes, don't take is seriously :lol


No problem 
I continue to be John Cena Fan


----------



## ManicPowerBomb

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So if Triple H and Orton turn on Batista and Reigns joins Evolution then who would be the fourth?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



ManicPowerBomb said:


> So if Triple H and Orton turn on Batista and *Reigns joins Evolution* then who would be the fourth?


What? Why would you even think of this? :no:


----------



## WWE

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

This is my first time in this thread.




Holy mother of dick riding.





This will be my last.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Thuganomics said:


> This is my first time in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy mother of dick riding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my last.


Aww, don't leave!


----------



## H

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Anyone saying Reigns couldn't join Evolution, check this out. Brother's got that swag. He still shouldn't join, though. His promo is :lmao though




Also, Trips needs to go over Ambrose at MITB en route to putting over Reigns at Summerslam.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Helmsley said:


> Anyone saying Reigns couldn't join Evolution, check this out. Brother's got that swag. He still shouldn't join, though. His promo is :lmao though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, *Trips needs to go over Ambrose at MITB en route to putting over Reigns at Summerslam.*


Hum why? He can still put Roman over without defeating Ambrose. Nonetheless as long as Dean would be strong in defeat i don't mind, plus a HHH-Ambrose has so much potential


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> Hum why? He can still put Roman over without defeating Ambrose. Nonetheless as long as Dean would be strong in defeat i don't mind, plus a HHH-Ambrose has so much potential


the thing is that both need to look strong going into the match, and so Triple H kinda needs to go over Ambrose at MITB... assuming of course that both of these matches will even happen.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> the thing is that both need to look strong going into the match, and so Triple H kinda needs to go over Ambrose at MITB... assuming of course that both of these matches will even happen.


Why would he needs to go over Dean in the first place?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Oh my god the gifs from the opening post.
:wall


...that is all...


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol I just throw dude around... I always do it with Ney, she does it to me
> Have to say nice to see another girl who can write solidly about wrestling. Actually this thread in m opinion always generates some great discussion - some on the more serious side, some not so much but still awesome all the same
> By hey!! Nice to see another girl here, like I said. :dance:dance:dance
> 
> 
> 
> Hey the rep is well deserved - frigging great post.
> 
> Totally agree about the Christian feud, they missed a sitter there. The promo Ambrose cut on him look kinda off the fly for me but it had such a great element of trying to find your place in the pack. Ambrose the rookie, Christian the veteran.
> 
> I mean I honestly think they should've brought Christian back into the fold with him getting revenge for them beating the shite outta of him on that one Raw when Edge returned. They had the storyline mapped out essentially, wouldn't need a lot of thinking but decided not to do it. Would've been a nice bit of filler and stopped people bitching about Ambrose lack of defences when had the title.
> 
> Oh wells... :lol
> 
> 
> 
> CARD SUBJECT TO CHANGE, NEY. CARD. SUBJECT. TO. CHANGE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep. I am ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have died.
> Dat stupid plaster though..... So cartoon-ish/chid-like to show an injury like that! But fits his mental state of crazy mind character :lol
> #TheLittleThings
> I kinda hate it but I kinda like it fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am lol-ing :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about this whole Evolution thing? Do you think they'll add him as the new, young member? Or just dirt sheet crap? Probably the latter. Makes sense to keep him going after The Shield if they do wish to bring him into Evolution fold.
> 
> I suppose it depends if they are still doing HHH and Reigns at SS - helps add longevity to the feud if they do Rollins/Orton, Ambrose/Sheamus, Reigns/HHH??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth is the Wrasslin' Jesus


*curtsies* Thanks again for the love  I've loved wrestling since I was a real young kid. It was WCW first, then mainly WWE (when I got cable) and some TNA (when my cable provider used to bring on Spike TV).

I use dude too, but with this forum being majority male, didn't want there to be any misunderstandings over my gender  It's nice to find other women who love wrestling too, it's a cold world out there for us. LOL.

They definitely missed the boat in reigniting the feud with Christian v. Shield or Ambrose specifically. I saw a bit of an interview where Ambrose was asked who he'd like as a potential opponent, he said Christian and Orton. Unfortunately, WWE doesn't seem to view Christian enough as a main event player. He doesn't have the 'look' that Vince likes. I guess talent and charisma doesn't rank as high as looks *shrugs*, their loss.

It made me mad that they mostly value attractiveness over in-ring ability. Even a few months ago JBL called Christian ugly. I was surprised how genuinely upset I got. It just struck me as VERY unprofessional. I was happy that Christian got to ream him a bit on commentary the following week.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> *curtsies* Thanks again for the love  I've loved wrestling since I was a real young kid. It was WCW first, then mainly WWE (when I got cable) and some TNA (when my cable provider used to bring on Spike TV).
> 
> I use dude too, but with this forum being majority male, didn't want there to be any misunderstandings over my gender  It's nice to find other women who love wrestling too, it's a cold world out there for us. LOL.
> 
> They definitely missed the boat in reigniting the feud with Christian v. Shield or Ambrose specifically. I saw a bit of an interview where Ambrose was asked who he'd like as a potential opponent, he said Christian and Orton. Unfortunately, WWE doesn't seem to view Christian enough as a main event player. He doesn't have the 'look' that Vince likes. I guess talent and charisma doesn't rank as high as looks *shrugs*, their loss.
> 
> It made me mad that they mostly value attractiveness over in-ring ability. Even a few months ago JBL called Christian ugly. I was surprised how genuinely upset I got. It just struck me as VERY unprofessional. I was happy that Christian got to ream him a bit on commentary the following week.


The wonders they could've done with an Ambrose/Christian feud. Specially because of this promo.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

As far as Christian goes, I've never seen much to the guy. However, I remember that backstage promo Ambrose did against Christian and so that feud could have had potential. I would be very one-sided with it, though, as I'd be all for it just for Ambrose. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> As far as Christian goes, I've never seen much to the guy. However, I remember that backstage promo Ambrose did against Christian and so that feud could have had potential. I would be very one-sided with it, though, as I'd be all for it just for Ambrose. :lol


Well, considering Dean sounded like he wanted to kill Christian in that promo. I would have been all for it. Even if, I actually, like Christian. :side:


----------



## 31iT3F4N

*Roman Reings is the best shield member*

Roman Reings really is the best sield member I like him so much I think he is cool and I like his spear finisher its really good I think he should leave the other shield guys they r not so good as him at anything especially daen ambrose and also seth rollins is not so good either just look at smackdown only reings won his match I fell the other people are pushing him down he could almost beat cena I think. Who also thinks this?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Nostalgia!! I see you!



31iT3F4N said:


> Roman Reings really is the best sield member I like him so much I think he is cool and I like his spear finisher its really good I think he should leave the other shield guys they r not so good as him at anything especially daen ambrose and also seth rollins is not so good either just look at smackdown only reings won his match I fell the other people are pushing him down he could almost beat cena I think. Who also thinks this?


You're right, Daen Ambrose sucks, Dean Ambrose is cool though and Seth Rollins too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> Why would he needs to go over Dean in the first place?


He doesn't need to, but he should, because if the goal is to put Reigns over, which it probably is for the WWE, it wouldn't make any sense to first job Triple H to Ambrose and then to Reigns.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> He doesn't need to, but he should, because if the goal is to put Reigns over, which it probably is for the WWE, it wouldn't make any sense to first job Triple H to Ambrose and then to Reigns.


I guess that's how it should be but you know a lot of people will hate that. We saw that with the Punk situation, could be worse with HHH. I'd be fine with it if it's a long hard fought match. And when Reigns does win I guess that could make Dean angry and jealous, I'll be leaning toward jealous because it seems like that's what WWE would rather do.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reings is the best shield member*



31iT3F4N said:


> Roman Reings really is the best sield member I like him so much I think he is cool and I like his spear finisher its really good I think he should leave the other shield guys they r not so good as him at anything especially daen ambrose and also seth rollins is not so good either just look at smackdown only reings won his match I fell the other people are pushing him down he could almost beat cena I think. Who also thinks this?


I think you need to go work on your English (since it's not your native language) and then come back to post. Gave me a real headache trying to understand what you wrote. Also you need to understand the difference between real and scripted.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I guess that's how it should be but you know a lot of people will hate that. We saw that with the Punk situation, could be worse with HHH. I'd be fine with it if it's a long hard fought match. And when Reigns does win I guess that could make Dean angry and jealous, I'll be leaning toward jealous because it seems like that's what WWE would rather do.


Could that jealousy be the fuel to the feud... Mmmm


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Could that jealousy be the fuel to the feud... Mmmm


Jealous Ambrose :mark: The, "I'm just as good as you, if not better" attitude that he would have. :banderas
And chase Reigns around until he proves it.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> Jealous Ambrose :mark: The, "I'm just as good as you, if not better" attitude that he would have. :banderas
> And chase Reigns around until he proves it.


If they wanted to do the "jealously" angle Id like to see Reigns beat Shemus for US Title and then defend US Title while getting praised for his reign making Dean jealous.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I guess that's how it should be but you know a lot of people will hate that. We saw that with the Punk situation, could be worse with HHH. I'd be fine with it if it's a long hard fought match. And when Reigns does win I guess that could make Dean angry and jealous, I'll be leaning toward jealous because it seems like that's what WWE would rather do.


yeah they probably would. I wasn't around for the HHH-Punk situation but I can pretty much imagine the aftermath of that one. As great as crazy/jealous Dean would be, I don't think I'd be ready for a split just yet... or ever.



tbp82 said:


> If they wanted to do the "jealously" angle Id like to see Reigns beat Shemus for US Title and then defend US Title while getting praised for his reign making Dean jealous.


If Sheamus was to join the Evolution or just turn heel like it's been rumored, I could see that happen.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> Jealous Ambrose :mark: The, "I'm just as good as you, if not better" attitude that he would have. :banderas
> And chase Reigns around until he proves it.



Ala stalking William Regal in FCW :mark: :mark:



Oh my god people went there :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> If they wanted to do the "jealously" angle Id like to see Reigns beat Shemus for US Title and then defend US Title while getting praised for his reign making Dean jealous.


Yeah, if Sheamus was to join EVO, man it's weird agreeing with you, but yeah, basically what Mox said. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Ala stalking William Regal in FCW :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god people went there :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Hahaha, Dean reminded me of grumpy cat at first but this is equally funny. And yeah, have Dean stalk Reigns ala William Regal.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Without that "BACKSTAGE PEEK"-thing, that pic would make for a great avatar. :draper2


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Roman Reings is the best shield member*



31iT3F4N said:


> Roman Reings really is the best sield member I like him so much I think he is cool and I like his spear finisher its really good I think he should leave the other shield guys they r not so good as him at anything especially daen ambrose and also seth rollins is not so good either just look at smackdown only reings won his match I fell the other people are pushing him down he could almost beat cena I think. Who also thinks this?


Lol. 
Now i want the Shield to split now just to see if this guy is still on Reigns bandwagon 3 months from there.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> He doesn't need to, but he should, because if the goal is to put Reigns over, which it probably is for the WWE, it wouldn't make any sense to first job Triple H to Ambrose and then to Reigns.


No my question was why does he need to have a match with Ambrose? I never sense they were going that route.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Without that "BACKSTAGE PEEK"-thing, that pic would make for a great avatar. :draper2





WynterWarm12 said:


>


Here you go, courtesy of Wynter.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reings is the best shield member*



Shenroe said:


> Lol.
> Now i want the Shield to split now just to see if this guy is still on Reigns bandwagon 3 months from there.


Look at his sig, just a hunch be I'm guessing he isn't a fan of "Indy" guys. Not pulling for anyone to fail, in the perfect world all 3 of these guys will be the future main eventers especially if HHH really believes that the cream rises to the top.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Roman Reings is the best shield member*



SoupBro said:


> Look at his sig, just a hunch be I'm guessing he isn't a fan of "Indy" guys. Not pulling for anyone to fail, in the perfect world all 3 of these guys will be the future main eventers especially if HHH really believes that the cream rises to the top.


Yeah i don't want Reigns to fail either i really like him. But you gotta admit this poster is really testing me right now lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reings is the best shield member*



Shenroe said:


> Yeah i don't want Reigns to fail either i really like him. But you gotta admit this poster is really testing me right now lol


That's right base how much you like someone on their fans. If I took Punk or Bryan fans seriously I would probably hate both guys who really have no control on how their fans act.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Roman Reings is the best shield member*



SoupBro said:


> Look at his sig, just a hunch be I'm guessing he isn't a fan of "Indy" guys. Not pulling for anyone to fail, in the perfect world all 3 of these guys will be the future main eventers especially if HHH really believes that the cream rises to the top.


I really don't think that we have to be in a perfect world for that. Rollins and Ambrose may not reach what Reigns will, but even if it doesn't happen quickly the other two are bound for the main event at some point.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reings is the best shield member*



Shenroe said:


> Yeah i don't want Reigns to fail either i really like him. But you gotta admit this poster is really testing me right now lol


Oh I understand completely, I still think it's silly to hate a talent because their fans love them so much but I understand it can drive you crazy. Some wrestlers have the absolute worst marks. There's a new group of fans atm who seem to be heading down that path :lol



Calabrose said:


> I really don't think that we have to be in a perfect world for that. Rollins and Ambrose may not reach what Reigns will, but even if it doesn't happen quickly the other two are bound for the main event at some point.


When I see guys like Sandow, Ziggler and previously Barrett being underused and just buried I can't have faith in the WWE on pushing great talent all the time. All 3 deserve the main event in the future but knowing WWE I wouldn't be surprised if just 1 of them reach it. It shouldn't take Dean and Seth years to get to that height since they are great in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So what do you boys n girls think will be the match at Payback? Will we see another 3on3 or will we see something different?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Roman Reings is the best shield member*



SoupBro said:


> When I see guys like Sandow, Ziggler and previously Barrett being underused and just buried I can't have faith in the WWE on pushing great talent all the time. All 3 deserve the main event in the future but knowing WWE I wouldn't be surprised if just 1 of them reach it. It shouldn't take Dean and Seth years to get to that height since they are great in the ring and on the mic.


Those guys are good talents, but Ambrose and Rollins are on a whole other level. I'm sure the WWE will slip up every now and again (what wrestler has had the perfect run all throughout their career?), but I just don't see those boys flopping.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reings is the best shield member*



Calabrose said:


> Those guys are good talents, but Ambrose and Rollins are on a whole other level. I'm sure the WWE will slip up every now and again (what wrestler has had the perfect run all throughout their career?), but I just don't see those boys flopping.


All I can do is hope, plenty of talented wrestlers have flopped hard or gotten over on their own which for some reason infuriates the WWE. If for some reason Dean becomes more over for some reason you don't see WWE doing something stupid just to harm him? 

I'll just stay in the middle. They're all talented and SHOULD become main eventers, it's in WWE's hands. I am a little optimistic that they seem to be HHH guys though, they all don't do well (Sandow) but they have a better shot of succeeding. These guys being young and fresh is also a plus.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I think Jon is smart enough to know what to do if Dean becomes more over than planned. Not saying it's that easy, but he is holding himself back because he is told to. Not to mention I'm sure he knows he is capable of going over on his own, but he seems like the type to know his place in the scheme of things. He wouldn't do anything to impede on plans with Reigns. I'm more than sure that Colby shares the same stance.


----------



## H

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

If Hunter is going to keep wrestling and the plan is to put Reigns over, then he's got to win at some point beforehand to have some kind of momentum. If he just keeps losing matches (tag or singles), he's basically Chris Jericho, but with power. That also loses a bit of drawing power. I'm glad he's elevating these guys, but he's going to have to go over at some point, en route to a huge payoff. Actually, Evolution's probably going over at Payback, which makes sense.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Roman Reings is the best shield member*



SoupBro said:


> All I can do is hope, plenty of talented wrestlers have flopped hard or gotten over on their own which for some reason infuriates the WWE. If for some reason Dean becomes more over for some reason you don't see WWE doing something stupid just to harm him?
> 
> I'll just stay in the middle. They're all talented and SHOULD become main eventers, it's in WWE's hands. I am a little optimistic that they seem to be HHH guys though, they all don't do well (Sandow) but they have a better shot of succeeding. These guys being young and fresh is also a plus.


She's right though, they are in another level, no offense to Dolph etc. WWE wouldn't give them those accolades if they weren't big on all 3. Sure Reigns is poised to breakout first but that's the business, i think Dean and Seth understand that. What you hear in their promos and interviews is 100% the mindset of the 3 of them. 3 hungry studs willing to take that extra step to change the game. I'm sure HHH respects and admires that drive.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I think Jon is smart enough to know what to do if Dean becomes more over than planned. Not saying it's that easy, but he is holding himself back because he is told to. Not to mention I'm sure he knows he is capable of going over on his own, but he seems like the type to know his place in the scheme of things. He wouldn't do anything to impede on plans with Reigns. I'm more than sure that Colby shares the same stance.




Jon, knows when Dean is suppose to do what, and how. He knows, right now it's not the right time for him to go ,as over as we'd like him to. And besides, it's kind of scary how over Dean will go once he goes solo and is a heel. WWE would turn him face for life.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> Jon, knows when Dean is suppose to do what, and how. He knows, right now it's not the right time for him to go ,as over as we'd like him to. And besides, it's kind of scary how over Dean will go once he goes solo and is a heel. WWE would turn him face for life.


He need to stay face lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> He need to stay face lol


No, I want PsychoDean. :sad:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I think Jon is smart enough to know what to do if Dean becomes more over than planned. Not saying it's that easy, but he is holding himself back because he is told to. Not to mention I'm sure he knows he is capable of going over on his own, but he seems like the type to know his place in the scheme of things. He wouldn't do anything to impede on plans with Reigns. I'm more than sure that Colby shares the same stance.





MAGNETO!! said:


> Jon, knows when Dean is suppose to do what, and how. He knows, right now it's not the right time for him to go ,as over as we'd like him to. And besides, it's kind of scary how over Dean will go once he goes solo and is a heel. WWE would turn him face for life.



Yes and yes.

He also knows that when he's putting their asses over he'll make himself look badass and unintentionally get himself over in the process. A little like he does now as face. He makes the heels look so damn good that in turn he looks fucking awesome as a face.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> No, I want PsychoDean. :sad:


I want Badass-no-nonsenseDean


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> He makes the heels look so damn good that in turn he looks fucking awesome as a face.


Who'da thunk it eh? :lol


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> Well, considering Dean sounded like he wanted to kill Christian in that promo. I would have been all for it. Even if, I actually, like Christian. :side:


Sorry it took so long to respond. A Dean/Christian feud could be so good! Both are students of being crafty, wily bastards... and I say that with all the love in the World. LOL.

Christian is a very, very underrated Talent. He's charismatic. Knows how to work the ring well. He's a believable face or heel. As a face, he's cheeky and unrepentant, doing what 'needs' to be done to secure the win. As a full-blown heel, he can make you HAAAAATE him with the fire of a thousand suns, not in a 'love to hate him' type way but full-on despise him. I say this as a fan  

He and Dean could be brilliant, as they'd work to out maneuver the other, like a game of mental chess


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Who'da thunk it eh? :lol


We did, Cally. We did. :cool2:cool2:cool2
Near enough everyone on this forum. 
It's all the idiots running towards the bandwagon now that were bitching he pigeonholes himself as a heel and only a heel. 
:lol
LOL, WRONG. So wrong.


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> As far as Christian goes, I've never seen much to the guy. However, I remember that backstage promo Ambrose did against Christian and so that feud could have had potential. I would be very one-sided with it, though, as I'd be all for it just for Ambrose. :lol


Even if you're unfamiliar with Christian and are just a fan of Dean's (I love him even more than Christian), I still think you'd get enjoyment out of the feud on a whole, as both men would bring all of their considerable talents to the table


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reings is the best shield member*



Shenroe said:


> She's right though, they are in another level, no offense to Dolph etc. WWE wouldn't give them those accolades if they weren't big on all 3. Sure Reigns is poised to breakout first but that's the business, i think Dean and Seth understand that. What you hear in their promos and interviews is 100% the mindset of the 3 of them. 3 hungry studs willing to take that extra step to change the game. I'm sure HHH respects and admires that drive.


Thing is Dolph was super over, I can already say he is more talented than Reigns atm. WWE took someone who was lived by the fans and very over and ruined him. All 3 are great talents but I'm not gonna say they are head and shoulders better than the rest. Shield are amazing, and have been booked great for over a year which helps a lot. 

I hope HHH admires the drive, he's the one guy I'd expect to make all 3 of them stars. He is high on them and seems to want a great future which is what I'm liking. I'll just have to wait and see like everyone else, just hoping the guys who aren't getting pushed to the top right away don't stay in midcard hell and lose what popularity they had.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Some Captain Charisma love here, how good to see 

Shame he got injured again, I was so happy when he won that Fatal Four Way for the #1 contendership for the IC title- others weren't as ecstatic :lmao


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Some Captain Charisma love here, how good to see
> 
> Shame he got injured again, I was so happy when he won that Fatal Four Way for the #1 contendership for the IC title- others weren't as ecstatic :lmao


Captain Charisma should be Captain retired. Before he injures himself worse. Then again... they just did resign Rey for a longer contract and he's injury prone too :/


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Some Captain Charisma love here, how good to see
> 
> Shame he got injured again, I was so happy when he won that Fatal Four Way for the #1 contendership for the IC title- others weren't as ecstatic :lmao


WHO is that chick on you sig??


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Some Captain Charisma love here, how good to see
> 
> Shame he got injured again, I was so happy when he won that Fatal Four Way for the #1 contendership for the IC title- others weren't as ecstatic :lmao


I swear, it's like the Fates are working against him. Literally just won the thing, then we found out hours later that he's hurt I'm like, "C'mon!" LOL.

Your sig is awesome by the way and I think I'm frightened for her life. Although age of the clothes looks early 90's?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Some Captain Charisma love here, how good to see
> 
> Shame he got injured again, I was so happy when he won that Fatal Four Way for the #1 contendership for the IC title- others weren't as ecstatic :lmao


He deserves way more love than he gets on WF. Amazingly talented, just seems age has caught up to him and Vince never really liked him. Guy was also one of the guys close to a complete package. Great and a natural on the mic and could bring it in the ring.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> He deserves way more love than he gets on WF. Amazingly talented, just seems age has caught up to him and Vince never really liked him. Guy was also one of the guys close to a complete package. Great and a natural on the mic and could bring it in the ring.


A bit off topic at this point, but I never "got" Christian. Maybe/Probably because I've only ever seen his WWE run after his time at TNA...


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

All Christian deserves is a retirement 

Nah, I'm kidding, I'm definitely pro Christian and wonder why he gets so much flack from this forum. 

Edge might have been my favorite of the two,but Captain Charisma definitely holds his own. 

And dude, why does Vince think he's so ugly??? :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

He was indeed better before he went to TNA, he was also very good in TNA too. His run after hasn't been the greatest, it's no secret that Vince hates him judging from the commentary and just how he's been treated.

A Dean and Christian feud would have been great for both talents. Dean would have had a chance to shine and Christian might have been able to actually get some promo time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> WHO is that chick on you sig??


Megumi Kudo. Innovator of the Kudome Valentine finisher, better known as the Vertebreaker. One of the best female wrestlers in Japan although Manami Toyota is the GOAT.



Tru365 said:


> I swear, it's like the Fates are working against him. Literally just won the thing, then we found out hours later that he's hurt I'm like, "C'mon!" LOL.
> 
> Your sig is awesome by the way and I think I'm frightened for her life. Although age of the clothes looks early 90's?


Yeah the 90s haha. Hardcore chick who wasn't afraid to do death matches, barbed wire matches etc :lol

Yeah I read somewhere he's now missed several Manias in a row due to injuries. Always happens at the worst possible time. Even the fans have forgotten how good he is due to him being out all the time.



SoupBro said:


> He deserves way more love than he gets on WF. Amazingly talented, just seems age has caught up to him and Vince never really liked him. Guy was also one of the guys close to a complete package. Great and a natural on the mic and could bring it in the ring.


Christian in 2005 was :mark: :mark: Also, with Trish and Tomko, or his "Instant Classic" days. I even mark for his "One More Match" schtick :lol

Still haven't forgiven WWE for how they treated him after his long awaited championship victory, they cut his legs from under his knees.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I always felt that Christian suffered from been in Edge’s shadow especially with the casual fans. The first time I saw Edge and Christian I was still a big mega mark and not broken kayfabe yet. During that time Christian always felt like Edge’s less talented jealous brother who never really lived up to his brother’s high standards. The older I became the more he grew on me and the more I saw what a talented worker, talker and general great wrestler is truly is.

The funny thing is I have a lot younger cousin who was a big Edge mark too, the older he became (he’s about 14 now) he’s started to warm to Christian too. No way that’s just steer coincidence, I think that’s an actual thing where a certain demographic (the one Vince believes pays the bills) don’t connect to him enough for him to receive the huge push he deserves.

I think you could draw certain parallels with the Shield atm. Rollins and Reigns seem to be able to connect easily with casual fans owing to their explosive movesets and general personas while someone like Ambrose might find that same issue Christian had because he’s just a different type of worker not as flashy and eye catching on first viewing.

I don’t think the Moxley character would have that problem though. In a way Ambrose would benefit most for a breakup.


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Megumi Kudo. Innovator of the Kudome Valentine finisher, better known as the Vertebreaker. One of the best female wrestlers in Japan although Manami Toyota is the GOAT.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the 90s haha. Hardcore chick who wasn't afraid to do death matches, barbed wire matches etc :lol
> 
> Yeah I read somewhere he's now missed several Manias in a row due to injuries. Always happens at the worst possible time. Even the fans have forgotten how good he is due to him being out all the time.
> 
> 
> Christian in 2005 was :mark: :mark: Also, with Trish and Tomko, or his "Instant Classic" days. I even mark for his "One More Match" schtick :lol
> 
> Still haven't forgiven WWE for how they treated him after his long awaited championship victory, they cut his legs from under his knees.


WWE always tried to screw him, yet they recognize enough in him to begrudgingly renew his contract each time. 

I keep wondering what happened that seemingly annoyed some of WWE Management (Vince) so much. Did he sleep with Linda right on Vince's desk at HQ in Connecticut? I'm only half-kidding. LOL.


I loved the "One more match" schtick too, but it drove me crazy too after awhile  

I may be in the minority, but I couldn't stand Trish and Christian together, too much obnoxiousness in one place  Although it may sound hypocritical, I adored Trish's heel run.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You know what? Jon Moxley is probably the best, although not top face in the WWE right now :shocked:

He's kinda getting so good at it, I don't want him to turn heel for 1-2 years atleast :lol That's a scary thought :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Christian was one of the best heels ever in 2005.

:lol I remember a couple months ago thinking how Ambrose could never play a face ever. I was so wrong


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You know what? Jon Moxley is probably the best, although not top face in the WWE right now :shocked:
> 
> He's kinda getting so good at it, I don't want him to turn heel for 1-2 years atleast :lol That's a scary thought :lol





Deptford said:


> Christian was one of the best heels ever in 2005.
> 
> :lol I remember a couple months ago thinking how Ambrose could never play a face ever. I was so wrong


1-2 years is pretty long tbh, there's a thin line between being an absolute beast of a face in peril which he is atm to becoming an enhancement talent, just ask Dolph Ziggler. If he's going to stay a face that long he needs to change some of that offense, too heelish to get D-Bry over IMO.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> 1-2 years is pretty long tbh, there's a thin line between being an absolute beast of a face in peril which he is atm to becoming an enhancement talent, just ask Dolph Ziggler. If he's going to stay a face that long he needs to change some of that offense, too heelish to get D-Bry over IMO.


Yes but he has more of a character than Ziggler, so there's that. Besides even if he'd became enhancement talent for the absolute top players, he might not be affected. Just look at Barett and Cesaro for a second, few months ago they were at the bottom of the chain and now they are heading to the top. 
All in all i agree with Rain', i want Ambrose to stay face for a long time now lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Wynter, Jacq Sparrow. I have four words for both of you: Summer Solstice is here


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> 1-2 years is pretty long tbh, there's a thin line between being an absolute beast of a face in peril which he is atm to becoming an enhancement talent, just ask Dolph Ziggler. If he's going to stay a face that long he needs to change some of that offense, too heelish to get D-Bry over IMO.



I think Ambrose could be a face for 1-2 years, whether as part of the Shield, or a tag team with Rollins or solo without becoming a Dolph Ziggler. He doesn't need to add much to his offense, just keep it scrappy and ugly and take a beating but keep coming back for more. That Sheamus match was his best singles outing on the main roster till date and if he keeps giving performances like those, I'm totally sold on a babyface Ambrose :lol

He's getting really good at getting the crowd to sympathize with him, and so the heel turn should come a bit later to make it more eventful imo.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Wynter, Jacq Sparrow. I have four words for both of you: Summer Solstice is here


Zero I have four words for you too. Summer Solstice is here!! :dance


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I think Ambrose could be a face for 1-2 years, whether as part of the Shield, or a tag team with Rollins or solo without becoming a Dolph Ziggler. He doesn't need to add much to his offense, just keep it scrappy and ugly and take a beating but keep coming back for more. That Sheamus match was his best singles outing on the main roster till date and if he keeps giving performances like those, I'm totally sold on a babyface Ambrose :lol
> 
> He's getting really good at getting the crowd to sympathize with him, and so the heel turn should come a bit later to make it more eventful imo.


I see your point really. I actually always saw Ambrose even when he was Mox eventually becoming a face when the crowd connected with the crazy SOB, but more in that Stone Cold completely kick the shit out of everything that moves Anti-hero character :lol. It's just a personal preference and something I'd always hopes for :sad: tbh.

But he seems to do this underdog thing pretty well  too, I'll admit to been one of those "he can't pull this face thing off" guys. But If they do go all out with it and he goes on his own as a face they could probably work his incredible backstory come from nothing into it as well. 

The ultimate underdog Ambrose babyface that gets over and gives everyone hope, it could work.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> Zero I have four words for you too. Summer Solstice is here!! :dance


Deppie, you confuse me so much sometimes :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Deppie, you confuse me so much sometimes :lol


I like doing it :cool2


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I see your point really. I actually always saw Ambrose even when he was Mox eventually becoming a face when the crowd connected with the crazy SOB, but more in that Stone Cold completely kick the shit out of everything that moves Anti-hero character :lol. It's just a personal preference and something I'd always hopes for :sad: tbh.
> 
> But he seems to do this underdog thing pretty well  too, I'll admit to been one of those "he can't pull this face thing off" guys. But If they do go all out with it and he goes on his own as a face they could probably work his incredible backstory come from nothing into it as well.
> 
> The ultimate underdog Ambrose babyface that gets over and gives everyone hope, it could work.


No, he's just an underdog babyface for the shield storyline i think.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

My brother is about to give in, I'm getting closer and closer of making him make his account here.  My plan is working! 

Now, onto Shield stuff. I found this article. http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2057665-evolution-vs-the-shield-should-continue-through-to-summerslam 

And, *It should. *


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Disagree with the article, can't see how WWE could keep Evo vs Shield interesting through Summerslam. I would like each of them to have singles matches and get a win to end the feud though. 

Fighting Evolution is def a big deal but I just feel like the Wyatts feud was just so much better.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Disagree with the article, can't see how WWE could keep Evo vs Shield interesting through Summerslam. I would like each of them to have singles matches and get a win to end the feud though.
> 
> Fighting Evolution is def a big deal but I just feel like the Wyatts feud was just so much better.












Unless WWE somehow spices up this feud and get some intensity and excitement behind it, there's no need to drag it out.
I for one was very ecstatic and pro Evolution vs Shield , one of its biggest supporters.

But something is lacking in this one. It didn't give me feels and chills like Shield vs Wyatts did. You could nearly feel the electricity and chemistry between these guys whenever they were within ten feet of each other. 

Their stare down had me hyped more than the Evolution vs Shield feud has me so far.

It's crazy, this showdown should be one of the biggest, or at least feel like one of the biggest today. 
The Old Guard vs New Regime. Evolution vs Revolution. The story is already written for them, but a spark is lacking.
I don't know, hopefully they can find it and elevate this feud to the next level.

Even their match at ER, despite how much i liked it, couldn't hold a candle to Shield's match at EC.

But who knows, this can end up being a gradual build to greatness. A feud that gets more bloody and ferocious as time goes on. A nice slow burn to an explosive end


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Exactly, this feud should feel so much bigger. I think the fact that the Wyatts and The Shield are fresh and young is what made it so great. 2 groups full of talent where 5 out of the 6 guys (Rowan is meh) could be legit stars. This feud just seems thrown together for some odd reason, I'm not seeing epic promos from HHH or Dean Ambrose, Bray was freaking amazing on the mic when they fought the Shield. It also helped that the Shield and Wyatts were just so different.

At first I said I'd like 3 singles matches and all of them get a win but maybe thinking about it, Dean can be the only one to lose. I keep saying he should lose or get jealous but tbh he is the one guy out of the group who I can see play it PERFECTLY. The next few months will be interesting for sure, not sure what the Shield can do once they are done feuding with these fossils.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

If this feud fully unleashes Dean, then yes, it will be fully worth it despite how lackluster it is so far :lol

It's a shame, Triple H was damn good on the mic during the Daniel Bryan vs Authority feud. He was spoon feeding us gold nearly every week whenever he touched a mic.

But in this feud? He has said nothing memorable to me. I will even say I've enjoyed his sit downs with Cole and his tweets more than I've enjoyed the promos he cut on Raw. 

And Dean? They need to loosen the leash around his neck. Maybe these series of unfortunate events(losing title, failing to get it back, Evolution beating him down and injuring him) will up the ante in his promos.

Like I said, maybe this a slow build type thing. They're trying to tell a story that is building to a satisfying ending. With Wyatts and Shield? They didn't need to narrate the story because the fans pretty much did that for themselves: Two dominant forces who could not rule the yard at the same time. They were destined to clash and an almighty battle was going to culminate between these explosive heel stables.

Unfortunately, we only received one big battle and 3 mini ones(where Shield lost most of them), instead of the huge war their feud deserved.

You can't create chemistry like those two stables had. It was nearly palpable and the crowd was salivating for them to duke it out. It was an opportunity wasted just so they could give one of their biggest acts--Bray--to Cena :no:

Maybe adding a new member to Evolution for the moment could do this feud some justice. Someone fresh and new who can elevate Evolution and make them feel like a big deal. Someone who has better chemistry with our boys.

I don't know, other than Trips, who in Evolution has the charisma to help this feud? Batista is blah and Randy has sort of leashed himself. That man is gold when he gets into his crazy character, but so far, he really hasn't shown it. If we can get Randy to turn up and get another guy to join the group and add some...umph to it. This feud can be something.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I still wanna see a Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt feud.


Imagine watching their promos while being high as fuck.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



DGenerationMC said:


> I still wanna see a Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt feuds.
> 
> 
> Imagine watching their promos while being high as fuck.


:banderas if Bray survives this feud with Cena, Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose is one of my current dream feud.

The promos and backstage segments alone would be spectacular and riveting. 

Gah! Just imagine the story those two would tell in the ring :lenny

Bray would meet his match in Dean Ambrose. Bray hasn't met crazy until he steps into the ring with Satan himself.

EDIT: Pretty good taste in wrestlers there


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The feud is fine for what it is. Not fair comparing it to the Wyatts. Wyatts vs Shield was a dream matchup heavily anticipated since their staredown in London. Evolution was something nobody really saw coming until the Post Mania Raw. Dead crowds haven't helped either. But also, with Shield vs Wyatts, crowd was heavily invested in both factions, here Orton despite putting in good work has yet to truly get a reaction from the crowd again and Bootista is garbage.

Even then, I'm enjoying the promos, beatdowns, segments more than the Wyatts feud tbh. EXCITED for Payback.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Not exactly unexpected when Shield vs Evolution was being asked for and speculated by the fans for a while. With Batista back and Shield really having no one to face, Evolution were on the top of the wishlist. 

So it is very fair to compare them to the Wyatts because you have veterans such as Evolution working with one of the biggest stables today. The feud should feel so much bigger and it doesn't. Shit, it wasn't until months and months later did they finally have Shield and Wyatts match up. All that time after London, yet still, when those two groups got in the same ring and you knew shit was going down, the energy in the room spiked.
Wyatts and Shield had a natural chemistry and electricity this feud lacks. 

So WWE kind of have to build it since it's not happening naturally.

Batista is blah, yes, but he can easily add something to the feud if he starst heeling and douching it up. He's getting the biggest heat out of Evolution and should use it to his advantage.

Randy can easily garner reactions if he goes 100 percent with being a character. He starts doing antics in the ring, taunting and showboating in front of the crowd and just go full Viper, he will also add to this feud. 

Triple H. We all know that man get be the biggest heat magnet when he wants to be. 

But as I stated earlier, this can be one of those slow build feuds that ends with a bang. But right now, it just isn't "Omg :mark:" like Shield vs Wyatts were. Even in front of decent crowds, it's not getting the excitement you would think a feud of this caliber should.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Comparing doesn't give a definite answer.

The Wyatts and The Shield were on the roster without interacting for a good while and people speculated and craved for the matchup for a good while.

Evolution well, other than HHH, crowds are fairly silent for Orton and Batista during their matches. Anyway my point was what happened with the Wyatts was once in a lifetime. Even the same groups likely won't ever get anything like that for the rest of their careers. Even if the Evolution vs Shield doesn't match up to the Wyatts, that doesn't make it disappointing- it's just that what the Wyatts and Shield had was better.

Even now though, I'd assume most people watch Raw looking forward to the Evolution/Shield angle more than any other plus I think it's doing good business wise. So it's fine really, just a little step down from Wyatts/Shield.

Even match wise, though it wasn't as good as Wyatts vs Shield at EC, I think it was better than the other matches between the two groups. Wouldn't say it didn't hold a candle by any means. 

And though for me, the Wyatts feud felt more exciting, this definitely feels bigger. The Shield are kinda being treated as a bigger deal now than in February and though the crowd may not be as electric during the confrontations, The Shield's reactions have certainly gotten bigger.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Comparing doesn't give a definite answer.
> 
> The Wyatts and The Shield were on the roster without interacting for a good while and people speculated and craved for the matchup for a good while.
> 
> Evolution well, other than HHH, crowds are fairly silent for Orton and Batista during their matches. Anyway my point was what happened with the Wyatts was once in a lifetime. Even the same groups likely won't ever get anything like that for the rest of their careers. Even if the Evolution vs Shield doesn't match up to the Wyatts, that doesn't make it disappointing- it's just that what the Wyatts and Shield had was better.
> 
> Even now though, I'd assume most people watch Raw looking forward to the Evolution/Shield angle more than any other plus I think it's doing good business wise. So it's fine really, just a little step down from Wyatts/Shield.
> 
> Even match wise, though it wasn't as good as Wyatts vs Shield at EC, I think it was better than the other matches between the two groups. Wouldn't say it didn't hold a candle by any means.
> 
> And though for me, the Wyatts feud felt more exciting, this definitely feels bigger. The Shield are kinda being treated as a bigger deal now than in February and though the crowd may not be as electric during the confrontations, The Shield's reactions have certainly gotten bigger.


Exactly, this maybe a step down from wyatt but tbh everything going onwards will be a step now. Evolution is just here to truly established shield as the new top dogs, they will look better and bigger at the end of that program. Plus it gave them reason to main event most raws since i dont recall wyatt-shield maineventing any raw/ smackdown.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Also, inspite the crowds being hotter for Shield/Wyatts, this feud has a better story, had a more logical progression and will do more for them. Also, I don't think the crowd isn't into it, just not as much as they were during Shield vs Wyatts.

3 more possible reasons:

1. Shield and Wyatts didn't get physical until the PPV, if you exclude the London face off. Even that was short and indecisive. So, people wanted and waited longer for both teams to let loose and swing at each other.

2. Shield/Wyatts happened first, so everything after will immediately be a little less special and draw inevitable comparisons to what came before it. This can also be part of why it feels a little below par.

3. Like I said, Orton's been handled poorly and the crowd doesn't care much for him. Batista gets go away heat and don't think anyone exactly WANTS him to face the Shield. He's just there.

Anyway had my doubts but after the ER match, fully on board this feud. A street fight at Payback and I'm a happy camper


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm personally loving the feud and think the crowd reactions are being overblown so people have something to complain about. I'm in no way saying they're anywhere close to what it was for Shield/Wyatt confrontations but the crowds haven't been dead or at least that's not what I'm hearing on my TV but I don't know about anybody else because when I'm watching Raw I'm just watching it and not actively looking for things to complain about. 

I do however feel that we need more promo time. This thing could reach the next level if we got Trips and Ambrose and the rest of them actually cutting some promos but instead they've gone the physical ITS A WAR route. Which is fine btw because like I said, I have enjoyed everything so far. If this is to last another 3 to 4 weeks though, they definitely need to start allowing for some promo time and something other than an in-ring beat down after a match. We've had that for the first stage of the program and it was fine but at this point, I think we need something a little more going forward. Let Dean and Hunter tear at each other on the mic for fuck sake. BOOK IT YOU FUCKERS.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah, that's what the Wyatt feud had. Bray was cutting great promos weekly and same with the Shield. This feud with Evo just doesn't have that atm, which is one of the reasons I think it lacks the intensity the Shield and Wyatt's feud had.

I'd love to see Dean and HHH go at it on the mic. Just not sure they'd want that to happen, we didn't get Bray cutting promos against Dean because Reigns was the "leader" don't think we'll get it here either. Hope I'm wrong though because Dean verbally undressing HHH would be a sight to see.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Starbuck said:


> Let Dean and Hunter tear at each other on the mic for fuck sake. BOOK IT YOU FUCKERS.


This, all day long


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Yeah, that's what the Wyatt feud had. Bray was cutting great promos weekly and same with the Shield. This feud with Evo just doesn't have that atm, which is one of the reasons I think it lacks the intensity the Shield and Wyatt's feud had.
> 
> I'd love to see Dean and HHH go at it on the mic. Just not sure they'd want that to happen, we didn't get Bray cutting promos against Dean because Reigns was the "leader" don't think we'll get it here either. *Hope I'm wrong though because Dean verbally undressing HHH would be a sight to see.*


:ti

Come on fool. Not in his current form, not ever. #BelieveInTheShovel

:HHH2


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Starbuck said:


> I'm personally loving the feud and think the crowd reactions are being overblown so people have something to complain about. I'm in no way saying they're anywhere close to what it was for Shield/Wyatt confrontations but the crowds haven't been dead or at least that's not what I'm hearing on my TV but I don't know about anybody else because when I'm watching Raw I'm just watching it and not actively looking for things to complain about.
> 
> I do however feel that we need more promo time. This thing could reach the next level if we got Trips and Ambrose and the rest of them actually cutting some promos but instead they've gone the physical ITS A WAR route. Which is fine btw because like I said, I have enjoyed everything so far. If this is to last another 3 to 4 weeks though, they definitely need to start allowing for some promo time and something other than an in-ring beat down after a match. We've had that for the first stage of the program and it was fine but at this point, I think we need something a little more going forward. Let Dean and Hunter tear at each other on the mic for fuck sake. BOOK IT YOU FUCKERS.



I think because they went the promo route with the Wyatts, they are taking more of a physical route with Evolution. Not that I mind, since I've greatly enjoyed the beatdowns and brawls. I think the crowd just goes into shocked silence these days when babyfaces get badly beaten unlike the old days when they would boo. Same thing happened when HHH murdered Bryan. But we know that was a hot feud.

Similarly in this case, the crowd always comes back alive when the Shield rally. But yes, some more promos would help. We've had a decent promo face off and HHH has used his power to book the Shield into a corner. More of that and we're set.

They have made the Shield look vulnerable despite letting them go over though so I've enjoyed that.

And DAT HHH sig kada kada


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I think because they went the promo route with the Wyatts, they are taking more of a physical route with Evolution. Not that I mind, since I've greatly enjoyed the beatdowns and brawls. I think the crowd just goes into shocked silence these days when babyfaces get badly beaten unlike the old days when they would boo. Same thing happened when HHH murdered Bryan. But we know that was a hot feud.
> 
> Similarly in this case, the crowd always comes back alive when the Shield rally. But yes, some more promos would help. We've had a decent promo face off and HHH has used his power to book the Shield into a corner. More of that and we're set.
> 
> They have made the Shield look vulnerable despite letting them go over though so I've enjoyed that.
> 
> And DAT HHH sig kada kada


If we could get Hunter saying some of the shit on TV that he says in the weekly Cole interviews and then the Shield could come out and respond then :banderas. Hopefully they do get some promo time in the coming weeks. 

Yeah, it seems that fans just sit and watch when babyfaces get their asses beat these days. But when they muster any sort of come back they start making noise. It is what it is and like I said already, I really don't think the crowd reactions have been bad at all. I think sometimes some people build things up in their head to a point that it becomes almost impossible for WWE to meet their expectations. The crowd reactions haven't been anywhere near as bad as some people are making them out to be imo and the match speaks for itself. 

Anyway, people on the internet are going to complain no matter what so whatever. It doesn't bother me and never has.

And yes, DAT SIG

:wall


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Starbuck said:


> :ti
> 
> Come on fool. Not in his current form, not ever. #BelieveInTheShovel
> 
> :HHH2


You might be underestimating the Titty Master :ambrose2. I'd almost like to see Dean cutting a promo on Steph now.


And yeah Sig is epic, think I've told champ that a few times already. Really cool for a HHH sig.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> You might be underestimating the Titty Master :ambrose2. I'd almost like to see Dean cutting a promo on Steph now.
> 
> 
> And yeah Sig is epic, think I've told champ that a few times already. Really cool for a HHH sig.


Maybe. But never underestimate DA GAME. :lol I just really want some back and forth on the mic between all of them, something to get some ohhhs and ahhhs from the fans while they're berating each other. It would be nice. 

Dean to insult Stephanie and then get slapped and then get all up in her face and then have Trips step in and then BRAWL :mark:.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Dean really should get into a promo war with Steph. Titty master that he is :HHH2


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Last time somebody insulted Steph's titties he never defeated Triple H in a match for the rest of his career. Just ask Jericho. 

Titty master = MASTERED.

:jericho3


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Who wants to bet, that Dean is the true master of the shovel, but on the mic?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Titty Master vs. Shovel Master to determine the TITTY SHOVEL MASTER?

bama


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Starbuck said:


> Titty Master vs. Shovel Master to determine the TITTY SHOVEL MASTER?
> 
> bama


YEAH! And you know Titty Master is going to take that throne and scepter away from trips. Trips has been sitting there for a long as time.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Starbuck said:


> Last time somebody insulted Steph's titties he never defeated Triple H in a match for the rest of his career. Just ask Jericho.
> 
> Titty master = MASTERED.
> 
> :jericho3


Last time someone smacked Steph's ass he ended up making HHH tap out at Mania. I've heard someone call Rollins the Ass Blaster so maybe he should smack dat ass :rollins


Love the idea of Dean going after Steph and a huge brawl ensuing. Wish Steph was more involved in this feud but she seems to be on the Bryan side of things.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> YEAH! And you know Titty Master is going to take that throne away from trips. Trips has been sitting there for a long as time.







:buried

Insult titties = :buried

Tap ass = :cena5

So Dean as the titty master will get buried but Rollins as the...ass...blaster (?) will get put over huge. WAIT. Reigns is the TITTY AND ASS MASTER what does that mean for him?

:reigns > :buried


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Starbuck said:


> :buried


Hmmm, NOPE. And lol at the beginning. "It's easy to get the crowd's attention."


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Starbuck said:


> Dean to insult Stephanie and then get slapped and then get all up in her face and then have Trips step in and then BRAWL :mark:.


Yes, we talked about this in the other thread. I'd kinda want Ambrose to full on laugh it off as him enjoying it, before kinda lunging towards her to either do it again or possibly attack/retaliate (won't happen as faces now but meh) and then Trips just attacks and then BRAWL DAMN IT :mark:


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So what match does people see Shield have in Payback? Will it be six-man match with stipulation or what?

Elimination match between Shield & Evolution would be interesting to see.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> So what match does people see Shield have in Payback? Will it be six-man match with stipulation or what?
> 
> Elimination match between Shield & Evolution would be interesting to see.


I kinda fancy a street fight, but they've already utilised the arena. 

Hell in a Cell? To keep them enclosed? We all know Trips loves those Hell in a Cell matches, gotta play to his strengths if he wants to pick up the W this time. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I think we'll know how an elimination match will end :reigns 
Most likely HHH and Reigns left to set up a potential Summer Slam match.

I'd rather see a Street Fight, their 6 man got much more interesting when they were actually out of the ring rather than in it.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> *I think we'll know how an elimination match will end :reigns
> Most likely HHH and Reigns left to set up a potential Summer Slam match.
> *
> I'd rather see a Street Fight, their 6 man got much more interesting when they were actually out of the ring rather than in it.


DING DING DING! Yeah, pretty much if they are seriously trying to put Reigns over, which they are. 

Also soup, since when am I in team sasuke? Last time I checked I wanted him dead.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That was a typo, I'm using my iPhone and I typed in Dean Ambrose and it autocorrected itself to Sasuke :kobe10
If the match was an elimination I could see Dean brawling with someone outside thus eliminating himself and whoever he is fighting. 


If we do get Shield vs Evolution until Summerslam then what will they be doing at MITB?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I can feel the see coming out of my screen soup. 

I don't know, probably a set up? Or maybe trips will force the three of them to compete in the MITB match, and that would mean Trips is testing their loyalty with each other, and just basically messing with them


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Think 3 members in the MITB would be too much. I'd like Dean and Roman taking on Orton and Batista with Seth in the MITB match. Dean was in it last year and Roman doesn't need it since he has the machine behind him. Plus Seth would be the most entertaining out I the 3 in the match.

You can feel the see coming out of your screen? Sorry it's early I'm confused.


----------



## DareDevil

I know it's early so I really don't know what I'm writing either, I meant to say that I can see the sarcasm coming out of my screen. Soup

As to MITB, I really don't know, I can see the three of them in it though. But, I like your idea too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Trips should put them in a triple threat MITB qualifying match to test their loyalty. I'd like that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Think 3 members in the MITB would be too much. I'd like Dean and Roman taking on Orton and Batista with Seth in the MITB match. Dean was in it last year and Roman doesn't need it since he has the machine behind him. Plus Seth would be the most entertaining out I the 3 in the match.


If I'd have to choose one member to put into the match, I'd pick Rollins too for the same reasons, and so he could do something crazy shit again like a Phoenix Splash from the ladder.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Paroxysm off the top of a ladder through a table please :mark: :banderas :lol


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Got the chance to catch Smackdown on the Universal re-runs last night. 

Ambrose vs Sheamus. A good match with two guys having great chemistry together. I guess it does set itself up more for Sheamus possibly joining Evolution and battling Dean some more. Dean took a loss but it took an "injured" abdomen and two Brogue kicks to keep him down. That heartbreaking look on his face once he realized he lost. I am really loving his face role, but can't wait for that batshit insane Ambrose down the line. 

Reigns vs Henry. This wasn't actually as bad as others were making it out to be. Always preferred Henry in a heel role with how vicious he can be. Props to him also for taking a pinfall from a younger talent too. It was a slower paced match but allowed Reigns to showcase more of his excellent selling skills. 

Rollins vs Batista. Was also a good match with Rollins bumping like the boss he is. That table spot was pretty sick with how he looked to just hook the edge of it. Seth fought such a hard battle but in all fairness Dave needed the win. Don't care for Bats but will give props for the fact he's been willing to take losses. 

Looking forward to Raw! As others have stated, I would like to see some more promos cut between the two factions. There's still time yet for Payback so hopefully we'll get some more verbal banter between them. A Chicago Street fight was also rumored to be the stipulation tacked onto their rematch.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> If I'd have to choose one member to put into the match, I'd pick Rollins too for the same reasons, and so he could do something crazy shit again like a Phoenix Splash from the ladder.


Yeah, Rollins would be amazing. I'd just hope he doesn't become Shelton Benjamin, John Morrison or Kofi Kingston. He is much better than all 3 though, don't want him to be relegated to just spots in the end.

I'd love for Rollins to win and just have a one off match with Bryan to lose of course. Just think a 30 minute match with DB could do wonders.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Seth is way too amazing to be used as a spot monkey.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I feel like I'm turning into Pyro, want him to succeed but just thinking of ways they'll ruin him. Rollinite 4 life though :rollins

What if they did a Shield vs Evolution MITB match :hmm: with Sheamus in instead of HHH. Of course both teams will work together at first but then all hell would break loose. Just thought of that because who else besides the Shield and Evo deserve to be in the new MITB match.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Usually there's always some horrible Shield dirtsheet rumour floating around ready to strike fear into the hearts of all Shield fans everywhere. For ONCE here's an actual cool one :mark:

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/5...e-shield-break-up-randy-orton-heel-lana-rusev

I always saw this coming actually, those three could feasibly be an absolute gold mine, Vince probably smells money.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

^^^ OMG, PLEASE DEAR GOD OF WRESTLING, LET THIS BE TRUE!! So can we get our individual Shield T-Shirts?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Praise the wrestling merch jesus... I need a new shirt for the love of god. 

WE WANT SINGLES MERCH 
WE WANT SINGLES MERCH
:lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

A guess I'll have to buy some people Rollinite shirts :lol awesome if individual gear ends up coming out though. I hope they can be entertaining still, it wasn't to long ago they went through a rut and were so of just there every week.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Praise the wrestling merch jesus... I need a new shirt for the love of god.
> 
> WE WANT SINGLES MERCH
> WE WANT SINGLES MERCH
> :lol


I will support the protest.

WE WANT SINGLES MERCH !!!
WE WANT SINGLES MERCH !!!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I feel like I'm turning into Pyro, want him to succeed but just thinking of ways they'll ruin him. Rollinite 4 life though :rollins
> 
> What if they did a Shield vs Evolution MITB match :hmm: with Sheamus in instead of HHH. Of course both teams will work together at first but then all hell would break loose. Just thought of that because who else besides the Shield and Evo deserve to be in the new MITB match.


I think a lot of people have Cesaro winning that thing, I agree tbh. It would fit the direction they're going with him. I do worry for what the Shield are going to do after the Evo feud is over, who else is there? Maybe Sheamus and Cody joining to form a new faction with Orton?




MAGNETO!! said:


> ^^^ OMG, PLEASE DEAR GOD OF WRESTLING, LET THIS BE TRUE!! So can we get our individual Shield T-Shirts?


Individual t-shirts, mugs, underwear, Roman Reigns haircare products, Seth Rollins branded supplements, Dean Ambrose earrings etc. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I want cutlery signed by Ambrose dammit!! :sansa


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



> Individual t-shirts, mugs, underwear, Roman Reigns haircare products, Seth Rollins branded supplements, Dean Ambrose earrings etc. etc. etc. etc.


I DEMAND . * TITTY MASTER * T-SHIRTS!!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I think a lot of people have Cesaro winning that thing, I agree tbh. It would fit the direction they're going with him. I do worry for what the Shield are going to do after the Evo feud is over, who else is there? Maybe Sheamus and Cody joining to form a new faction with Orton?
> 
> 
> 
> Individual t-shirts, mugs, underwear, Roman Reigns haircare products, Seth Rollins branded supplements, Dean Ambrose earrings etc. etc. etc. etc.


:lol Cody, Sheamus and Orton. I wouldn't want WWE just cramming 3 guys together so the Shield can feud with. We saw that when Ryback was face, the matches were good but there was no story to it at all. Can't go back to the Wyatt's because that's too soon.

Cesaro winning would be great, just didn't think him because of the rumored match with Lesnar. Maybe he could win the case and put it on the line against Lesnar. Lose it so then we get Brock vs Bryan.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> :lol Cody, Sheamus and Orton. I wouldn't want WWE just cramming 3 guys together so the Shield can feud with. We saw that when Ryback was face, the matches were good but there was no story to it at all. Can't go back to the Wyatt's because that's too soon.
> 
> Cesaro winning would be great, just didn't think him because of the rumored match with Lesnar. Maybe he could win the case and put it on the line against Lesnar. Lose it so then we get Brock vs Bryan.


There are rumours about that fella Sheamus turning heel and joining Evolution to replace Batista (taking time off or promoting Guardians of the Galaxy not sure which), he did also go on that twitter IWC meltdown the other day. I do agree that it could become quite the cluster fuck quickly.

:hmm: I'm befuddled tbh, what are they going to do with them if they stay face. The only other thing would be for them to go solo and do their own thing while still in a group. I've actually heard Rollins mention something along those lines in earlier interviews.

I think the possible Cesaro / Lesnar match should wait for a while. I think he needs Heyman as a mouthpiece and can anyone really see Heyman turning on his monster for Cesaro in a believable way.

Bryan / Lesnar does look like a lock for Summerslam with Lesnar probably winning and setting up a Bryan chasing the title programme again. Cesaro could keep the briefcase for a whole year so there shouldn't be any rush if he does win it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

This thread has been active for nearly a week and we haven't even reached 50 pages. Pathetic :no:


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I really want to see those Funko Pop figures made for the Shield. They're just so cute. Here's what they look like with other superstars if you're not familiar with what they are: http://www.toywiz.com/funkowwe.html

The only Shield merchandise I currently own is the Cerberus hoodie Dean always wears but would buy more in an instant if they included more individualized stuff.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> This thread has been active for nearly a week and we haven't even reached 50 pages. Pathetic :no:


You guys know me by now so you know I mean no disrespect to any of you ladies, but I like the new direction of the thread, enjoying the new faces in the thread having really in-depth wrestling discussion. You guys used to do that too, but there's just more of it now which is cool :draper2


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> This thread has been active for nearly a week and we haven't even reached 50 pages. Pathetic :no:


you just have to contribute more


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

WWE Euroshop is having 20% off campaign... might need to buy me some Shield t-shirts :hmm:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> This thread has been active for nearly a week and we haven't even reached 50 pages. Pathetic :no:



Ehhhh *looks around, embarrassed* :lol





Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> You guys know me by now so you know I mean no disrespect to any of you ladies, but I like the new direction of the thread, enjoying the new faces in the thread having really in-depth wrestling discussion. You guys used to do that too, but there's just more of it now which is cool :draper2



I am absolutely loving the discussion here. The passed couple of pages have been really constructive... Not gonna lie I'd love a gif spam thought


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm probably one of the few who wouldn't mind Sheamus being in the feud/added to Evolution.
The dude is fantastic as a heel and would provide infinitely better in ring work than Batista. Plus, now that he has taken the belt from Dean, this can be used to place him to the story.
Adding Sheamus to the group could be like a mental warfare move on Triple H's part to Dean; who could refuse to accept he lost his title and failed to get it back at the rematch. He'd get kind of obsessed with winning it back and fixate all his anger and attention on Sheamus.

Those two have pretty awesome chemistry in the ring and could have a great bout in a PPV setting. 
Sheamus shines when he gets to beat the shit out of his opponent and I'm sure Dean will want to beat the hell out of him back. Those two would be absolutely crazy in a street fight.

And Sheamus vs Roman would be a good one too. Sheamus is a big guy, but he isn't slow and gels the best with guys who are big like him. It would be a nice brawl and Sheamus would be able to guide Roman without slowing the match down like Batista did with Seth.

The addition of Sheamus can work if you narrate the story right.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Usually there's always some horrible Shield dirtsheet rumour floating around ready to strike fear into the hearts of all Shield fans everywhere. For ONCE here's an actual cool one :mark:
> 
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/5...e-shield-break-up-randy-orton-heel-lana-rusev
> 
> I always saw this coming actually, those three could feasibly be an absolute gold mine, Vince probably smells money.


Hmm, this is good and all, but as far as i' concerned i would like a big win for Seth and Dean. All this talk HHH does and those rumors are enjoyable but i think it's time to back it up or shut up. Roman got wins over Batista/Punk, Cesaro got win over Randy, Wyatt over everybody etc..but Seth and Dean? None relevant.. That's all i'm asking for, just one clean win individually :draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> you just have to contribute more


Why? It has been the same topic for the past 3 days. But as ppl are enjoying it and I have nothing to contribute so I'll wait until Raw. All of this speculating is not for me.


@Wynter, Vince isn't going to make all of the foreign guys heel because he hates Europeans or whatever the conspiracy theory is. Cesaro, Barrett, Rusev are already heel and they don't seem to want to stop Sheamus from being the Irish Cena anytime soon.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So Sheamus and Dean was a Face vs Face match? 

Now, WWE may parade Sheamus around as a Face during the London show, but I think he's turning heel very soon. There is a distinct lack of heels and Sheamus' Face role isn't working out.

The Fella is a fantastic Heel and I'd like to think WWE has finally given up on getting that guy Cena over :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Why? It has been the same topic for the past 3 days. But as ppl are enjoying it and I have nothing to contribute so I'll wait until Raw. All of this speculating is not for me.


Well same here. i don't have much to add on topic.. i did throw a question out there but only got few answers


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So Sheamus and Dean was a Face vs Face match?
> 
> Now, WWE may parade Sheamus around as a Face during the London show, but I think he's turning heel very soon. There is a distinct lack of heels and Sheamus' Face role isn't working out.
> 
> The Fella is a fantastic Heel and I'd like to think WWE has finally given up on getting that guy Cena over :lol


Last year WWE was over run with heels and this year is nothing but faces. They can never seem to get the balance right.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I know the most likely scenario is for Ambrose to turn heel once The Shield break up. He would be a very good one no doubt. But ever since his face turn he has easily been the most interesting and entertaining character week in and week out - at least in my opinion. 

Is there anyone else who wishes to see him continue being face for a long while?


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



BrownianMotion said:


> I know the most likely scenario is for Ambrose to turn heel once The Shield break up. He would be a very good one no doubt. But ever since his face turn he has easily been the most interesting and entertaining character week in and week out - at least in my opinion.
> 
> Is there anyone else who wishes to see him continue being face for a long while?


Yeah you're not the only one, he's a very interesting face


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Even though I want Dean Ambrose to be heel from the bottom of my heart, I honestly wouldn't mind him staying as a face.


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



BrownianMotion said:


> I know the most likely scenario is for Ambrose to turn heel once The Shield break up. He would be a very good one no doubt. But ever since his face turn he has easily been the most interesting and entertaining character week in and week out - at least in my opinion.
> 
> Is there anyone else who wishes to see him continue being face for a long while?


(Y) I love watching Dean as a heel but his face run has been really great. It has added some depth to his character seeing him in peril but the guy you can never keep down. Got love how he gets all fired up and just flails/twitches around the ring. His mannerisms just set him apart from your typical face. Heck, even Seth and Roman have their respective personalities that set them apart as badasses instead of fitting into the usual face mold. I agree with him being a heel or a tweener once the Shield disbands, but for now I am enjoying him as a face.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Divine Arion said:


> (Y) I love watching Dean as a heel but his face run has been really great. It has added some depth to his character seeing him in peril but the guy you can never keep down. Got love how he gets all fired up and just flails/twitches around the ring. His mannerisms just set him apart from your typical face. Heck, even Seth and Roman have their respective personalities that set them apart as badasses instead of fitting into the usual face mold. I agree with him being a heel or a tweener once the Shield disbands, but for now I am enjoying him as a face.


And it's a good thing that he knows how to play face, because you'd have tons of people saying that "he's 2D and only knows how to play bad guy." I like how he is now, I still want him to be a heel but like I said, I wouldn't mind if he stays face, it would make him a bad ass face.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Kind of reminds me of Steve Austin in a way. Austin got over by being a huge badass and remained a badass even after his face turn. People used to compare Punk to Austin but I see way more Austin in Dean than I ever saw in Punk.

BTW that 'cracking his nose' thing he did on Smackdown Backstage Pass last week after that interview with Renee was fucking funny as hell.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Am I wrong in wishing that THE SHIELD never ever break up? 

As a group they put on great matches week in and week out and have been doing so since their debut. And while they've stayed together they have still been able to do singles stuff, so why not keep them together for as absolutely long as possible so we get the best of both worlds? More great TAGS + allowing them to do shit on their own.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So Sheamus and Dean was a Face vs Face match?
> 
> Now, WWE may parade Sheamus around as a Face during the London show, but I think he's turning heel very soon. There is a distinct lack of heels and Sheamus' Face role isn't working out.
> 
> The Fella is a fantastic Heel and I'd like to think WWE has finally given up on getting that guy Cena over :lol


What makes fella a fantastic heel? I really don't remember any of his heel work, him killing Jamie Noble and beating Cena via a fluke along with him running away from the Nexus is all I remember. 
He did have a good feud with HHH but I hated how it kinda ended then restarted.

Dean as a face has been surprising, plays the face in peril absolutely PERFECTLY. Just as good if not better than Rollins. Management seeing that he can actually be a heel as well as a face can only be good.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



DETECTIVE FUSCAL said:


> Am I wrong in wishing that THE SHIELD never ever break up?
> 
> As a group they put on great matches week in and week out and have been doing so since their debut. And while they've stayed together they have still been able to do singles stuff, so why not keep them together for as absolutely long as possible so we get the best of both worlds? More great TAGS + allowing them to do shit on their own.


Nope. Because if you take the shield matches out of the RAWs and PPVs last year, WWE didn't really have shit going on that was as exciting.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



DETECTIVE FUSCAL said:


> Am I wrong in wishing that THE SHIELD never ever break up?
> 
> As a group they put on great matches week in and week out and have been doing so since their debut. And while they've stayed together they have still been able to do singles stuff, so why not keep them together for as absolutely long as possible so we get the best of both worlds? More great TAGS + allowing them to do shit on their own.


I want The Shield to break up only because I see Ambrose becoming a huge singles star. Reigns will get the big singles push initially, but will flop. Ambrose will then become a fan favorite because he is very well rounded - good in the ring, exceptional on the mic, lots of charisma. 

I can see him becoming my favorite badass face since Stone Cold.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



BrownianMotion said:


> I want The Shield to break up only because I see Ambrose becoming a huge singles star. Reigns will get the big singles push initially, but will flop. Ambrose will then become a fan favorite because he is very well rounded - good in the ring, exceptional on the mic, lots of charisma.
> 
> I can see him becoming my favorite badass face since Stone Cold.


Easy fella, we all know of what Dean is capable once he goes single. But WWE can just f*ck this up one way or another lol.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Nope. Because if you take the shield matches out of the RAWs and PPVs last year, WWE didn't really have shit going on that was as exciting.



Strongly agree with this. They've been the backbone for the company, especially from last Wrestlemania until now and it's gonna keep on going.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Almost didn't feel like posting in that Rollins thread but left a post that thread deserves.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:duck


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

These Ambrose compilations by SMV just keep on coming...



> Smart Mark Video ‏@smartmarkvideo 1 t
> We are working on 2 new @TheDeanAmbrose complete collections from @wXwGermany & @IWAMidSouth look for them soon on DVD/MP4/VOD #k5


..can't really complain though :mark:


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> These Ambrose compilations by SMV just keep on coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ..can't really complain though :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> And it's a good thing that he knows how to play face, because you'd have tons of people saying that "he's 2D and only knows how to play bad guy." I like how he is now, I still want him to be a heel but like I said, I wouldn't mind if he stays face, it would make him a bad ass face.


This is a good point. Ambrose getting the haters to *believe* immediately!! 

I have to admit that I kind of liked thinking that he was 2d and could only play a heel. But that's just because I like those kind of wrestlers. The vast majority of people won't give credit where credit is due unless you can prove you're an all around package, so it's good that Ambrose has that little notch on his belt because I really do think he's the best thing WWE has atm. 

It kind of reminds me of when Eddie finaalllyy turned mega heel and finally got a lot more credit than he was getting.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> This is a good point. Ambrose getting the haters to *believe* immediately!!
> 
> I have to admit that I kind of liked thinking that he was 2d and could only play a heel. But that's just because I like those kind of wrestlers. The vast majority of people won't give credit where credit is due unless you can prove you're an all around package, so it's good that Ambrose has that little notch on his belt because I really do think he's the best thing WWE has atm.
> 
> It kind of reminds me of when Eddie finaalllyy turned mega heel and finally got a lot more credit than he was getting.


I mean it's still kind of weird to see him play face, but is not bad and I really like it. But I'm thinking that, maybe after The Shield splits Ambrose should turn neutral, it would fit perfectly with that loose cannon character that we want.


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> And it's a good thing that he knows how to play face, because you'd have tons of people saying that "he's 2D and only knows how to play bad guy." I like how he is now, I still want him to be a heel but like I said, I wouldn't mind if he stays face, it would make him a bad ass face.





Deptford said:


> This is a good point. Ambrose getting the haters to *believe* immediately!!
> 
> I have to admit that I kind of liked thinking that he was 2d and could only play a heel. But that's just because I like those kind of wrestlers. The vast majority of people won't give credit where credit is due unless you can prove you're an all around package, so it's good that Ambrose has that little notch on his belt because I really do think he's the best thing WWE has atm.
> 
> It kind of reminds me of when Eddie finaalllyy turned mega heel and finally got a lot more credit than he was getting.


Definitely can see where you're both coming from. It's nice to see guys/gals flourish in a role that really suits their comfort zone. But to be able to perform any role so organically is always a definite winner. Always loved Dean regardless of face/heel/tweener role but it's really awesome to see him showcase this side of his personality. 



MoxleyMoxx said:


> These Ambrose compilations by SMV just keep on coming...
> ..can't really complain though :mark:


Must haz all the stuffs! Got all their Moxley DVDs and two of their Tyler Black compilations. I think they have a 3rd Tyler Black DVD too but I'm not sure. Their search engine is a little weird lol. Still thank you for sharing this. I'll be placing my preorder in once they go up. Getting exposed to their indy work really makes you appreciate the guys so much more.

That being said too, I wish WWE could put FCW up on the Network so we could see more of Roman, Bray, Cesaro and company too. Doubt it will even happen though lol.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Thinking about merch now, I'd like if they had a Best of Shield DVD. Especially if they intend on keeping them together much longer so they could make a 2nd some time in the future.

Wrestling matches, backstage stuff, you know.. the stuff the majority of Shield fans would like


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I mean, it's not likeThe Shield doesn't have something close to a Cult following at this point. If WWE has their hand on that finger they could really make the best of it and make $$$


----------



## midnightmischief

Just popped my head into that seth Rollins thread. Read the first few pages and closed it again - same old bullocks!!! In fact I found it amusing that the only people who were saying anything of worth and showing intelligence, were regular posters from this thread. 

Nice one guys/girls

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wynter, Jacq Sparrow. I have four words for both of you: Summer Solstice is here


:dance




MoxleyMoxx said:


> WWE Euroshop is having 20% off campaign... might need to buy me some Shield t-shirts :hmm:


:cheer




BrownianMotion said:


> I know the most likely scenario is for Ambrose to turn heel once The Shield break up. He would be a very good one no doubt. But ever since his face turn he has easily been the most interesting and entertaining character week in and week out - at least in my opinion.
> 
> Is there anyone else who wishes to see him continue being face for a long while?


He is definitely a great face, and I'd love to see him playing this role longer. But I don't think the breakup's going to happen soon, so he may be ready to turn heel again when that time comes.

Sorry, Banez and Zero--I'll be more alive once my brain decides to work again 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> Just popped my head into that seth Rollins thread. Read the first few pages and closed it again - same old bullocks!!! In fact I found it amusing that the only people who were saying anything of worth and showing intelligence, were regular posters from this thread.
> 
> Nice one guys/girls
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As I had said the OP didn't want a discussion. He just wanted to voice his dislike for Seth but instead of coming right out and saying it, he framed it as a question. And I don't have the time to be convincing ppl of greatness if they refuse to acknowledge it.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Carry on. Do NOT flame people in this thread. If someone is bothering the thread shoot me a PM and I'll fucking take care of it. I'm sick and tired of warning the posters of this thread for flaming the fucking idiots. Let me know and I'll take care of it.
> 
> anyone that was banned from the previous thread will be banned from this. Just let me know please.
> 
> Carry on.*​



*YAAAAS HIT-GIRL, HANDLE DAT!!!!!*

Okay, I'm done.​


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> As I had said the OP didn't want a discussion. He just wanted to voice his dislike for Seth but instead of coming right out and saying it, he framed it as a question. And I don't have the time to be convincing ppl of greatness if they refuse to acknowledge it.


yep read that, fully agree. I'm totally over threads like that - haven't even bothered to look at the one about roman reigns, I'm sure it is full of the same old crap about him just being a pretty face etc...

ugh I'm done with those other threads, this is the only one where anyone has anything intelligent to say. 
and it doesn't hurt having the old gif or vid to perve at (I mean investigate)


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't mind that thread coz 90% of the responses, barring the OP and 1-2 trolls have been sensible and intelligent.

Some people just know a little stuff and pretend to know a lot. High flyer? Must be a spot monkey. Powerhouse? Sucks in the ring. 

Welcome to WF. Or the internet in general :draper2


----------



## JacqSparrow

Plus, short of a few, most people seem to have recognized greatness over there 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:duck Rollins doesn't tell a story guyz he's all spots. 

Make a thread about the most talented member of the Shield and act like he's only getting loved by the people on the internet. It's usually easy to spot the trolls or people who wanna start trouble when in previous threads they seem to bash indy guys. 

I guess Cody was right, it must be a WWE section thing. Have never watched any indy show but I must be an indy guy because I prefer Rollins or can criticize Reigns :

Comparing Rollins to Jeff Hardy :ti


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah most of the WWE section, barring this thread, the NXT thread and the DVD thread are filled with shit posters. I can see why the old premium members are so rare in this section.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Thinking about merch now, I'd like if they had a Best of Shield DVD. Especially if they intend on keeping them together much longer so they could make a 2nd some time in the future.
> 
> Wrestling matches, backstage stuff, you know.. the stuff the majority of Shield fans would like


Though you can find most if not all of their matches from Network, I agree. They need a DVD. They'd already have enough good material matchwise to make both parts interesting. First part could be 2012-2013 having the debut at Survivor Series, TLC, EC against SuperFriends, Mania 29, Extreme Rules, Payback etc... and second part 2014-onwards. Put in some interviews, segments and promos and you've got a nice package. Something like the Daniel Bryan documentary before Mania 30 where a camera crew would follow them around for a week or so would be amazing as well. 



Divine Arion said:


> Must haz all the stuffs! Got all their Moxley DVDs and two of their Tyler Black compilations. I think they have a 3rd Tyler Black DVD too but I'm not sure. Their search engine is a little weird lol. Still thank you for sharing this. I'll be placing my preorder in once they go up. Getting exposed to their indy work really makes you appreciate the guys so much more.
> 
> That being said too, I wish WWE could put FCW up on the Network so we could see more of Roman, Bray, Cesaro and company too. Doubt it will even happen though lol.


Yeah I have 3 Moxley DVD's, but none of Black's yet. Think I'll finish the Moxley collection first and then move onto him. 

That FCW stuff will take so much of my time when it gets uploaded. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I want a Jon Moxley so baaadd!! but I don't have money.  I know, my graduation is at the end of this month, I'm going to ask my parents to buy them for me. Plus a Shield hoodie.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Some people just know a little stuff and pretend to know a lot. High flyer? Must be a spot monkey. Powerhouse? Sucks in the ring.
> 
> Welcome to WF. Or the internet in general :draper2


Yup. I rarely even go to wwe section threads outside of this one because they're all terrible.

Comparing Rollins with Hardy as equals is pretty ridiculous, but some people just don't understand Seth and can't see past
















It's unfortunate because Seth is so much more. I actually liked Jeff Hardy during his WWE career, but I think he pales in comparison.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I was actually a mark for Jeff when he was in the WWE, but now it just irks me when people compare the GOATNESS that is Seth Rollins to the WOATNESS that is Jeff Hardy, I mean they are *nothing* alike. Does Seth paint his face? Does Seth wear clothes that look from Hot-Topic? Doesn Seth make dubass moves? 

NOPE.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Well to be fair, you're comparing aesthetics to make a point. I feel that the concepts between the two are similar. They're anti-authority and stand out amongst the typical (or normal looking) wrestler. They look like characters. Oh and they're both high flyers. That's really it, though. The range of overall talent between the two is what differs.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

They're both high flyers. That's it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah that's what I said. Well sorta.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MAGNETO!! said:


> I was actually a mark for Jeff when he was in the WWE, but now it just irks me when people compare the GOATNESS that is Seth Rollins to the *WOATNESS that is Jeff Hardy*, I mean they are *nothing* alike. Does Seth paint his face? Does Seth wear clothes that look from Hot-Topic? Doesn Seth make dubass moves?
> 
> NOPE.



C'mon now, Hardy is insanely charismatic, don't be too harsh :lol

Say that to Pyro (the bolded part) and you'll be best friends though (Y)


----------



## H

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The Rollins/Hardy comparisons aren't right. Rollins can stay on his feet and be more convincing than Hardy ever was with those spots. Not to mention Hardy's never said one convincing word on the mic.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Helmsley said:


> The Rollins/Hardy comparisons aren't right. Rollins can stay on his feet and be more convincing than Hardy ever was with those spots. Not to mention Hardy's never said one convincing word on the mic.


Exactly, but because he does some amazing things he gets compared to Jeff Hardy lol. If he is in the MITB match does something amazing I'll be expecting even more Hardy comparison threads.

Was Shelton Benjamin ever compared to Hardy?

Rollins is the superior talent, will he ever get as over as Hardy? No idea.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

rollins is the far better athlete if he can stay healthy he could be a major babyface, plus he's straight edge so we don't have to worry about him doing anything stupid like jeff


----------



## H

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shelton to Hardy? :ti

Shelton's combination of mat wrestling/agility was incredible. He couldn't talk either, but the guy was incredibly great to watch in the ring. 

Rollins could be a monstrously over babyface. I feel like he's closer to that than we think.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Jeff Hardy was beast and chrasmatic as fuck. I don't see it as a knock to Seth to be compared to him unless someone is saying Seth is nothing but a spot money. 
Jeff might have not been a great wrestler like Seth, but he was awesome at what he did.
It was hard not to get captivated by him and that's why he was the most popular Hardy and why he became so extremely over in the WWE. The dude just oozed this aura and raw energy you couldn't help but drown in.

The way he gets shit on now when so many were on his dick and used to mark for him is crazy. 
Jeff played to his strengths perfectly and got the fans behind him because of it.
Every wrestler doesn't need to be a Seth Rollins or Daniel Bryan in the ring to be considered one of the greats. 
Rock wasn't an in ring technician, but his larger than life persona was his thing and was his it factor. 
Hardy's it factor was his crazy in ring moves and his dedication to entertain the crowd to the detriment of his body. And the fans bought into that and the guy himself. 

That's what separates him from just being a normal wrestler. There are plenty of talented people in wrestling, but not all can make that connection with the fans and of all ages.

Seth would hope he could get so over and be a crowd favorite even after being in the business so long


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Yup. I rarely even go to wwe section threads outside of this one because they're all terrible.
> 
> Comparing Rollins with Hardy as equals is pretty ridiculous, but some people just don't understand Seth and can't see past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate because Seth is so much more. I actually liked Jeff Hardy during his WWE career, but I think he pales in comparison.


I liked Jeff Hardy myself, but he definitely does not compare to Seth in terms of talent. If he gets into MITB, he won't just be the guy with the "whoa!" moments--he can bring more to the table.

Edit: Halfie!!!! :cheer


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

We had: 

Orton vs. Roman

Seth vs Dave

Something missing here ....:hmm:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

HALFIIEEEEEE!!!! :dance

Hey boo : You ready for some more Raw and chatting :mark:

@Sonia Dean vs Triple H may just kill me from marking out too much :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Jeff Hardy was beast and chrasmatic as fuck. I don't see it as a knock to Seth to be compared to him unless someone is saying Seth is nothing but a spot money.
> Jeff might have not been a great wrestler like Seth, but he was awesome at what he did.
> It was hard not to get captivated by him and that's why he was the most popular Hardy and why he became so extremely over in the WWE. The dude just oozed this aura and raw energy you couldn't help but drown in.
> 
> The way he gets shit on now when so many were on his dick and used to mark for him is crazy.
> Jeff played to his strengths perfectly and got the fans behind him because of it.
> Every wrestler doesn't need to be a Seth Rollins or Daniel Bryan in the ring to be considered one of the greats.
> Rock wasn't an in ring technician, but his larger than life persona was his thing and was his it factor.
> Hardy's it factor was his crazy in ring moves and his dedication to entertain the crowd to the detriment of his body. And the fans bought into that and the guy himself.
> 
> That's what separates him from just being a normal wrestler. There are plenty of talented people in wrestling, but not all can make that connection with the fans and of all ages.
> 
> Seth would hope he could get so over and be a crowd favorite even after being in the business so long



Yeah Hardy could only do a few things but he was charismatic as fuck and one hell of a risk taker. I don't even think he was that athletic- his Swanton Bomb or most of his high flying stuff isn't particularly hard to do but the risks he took and his spots were legendary. Plus, he had a unique look, was popular with all demographics and sold a fuckton of merch.

Rollins is at a slight disadvantage because WWE won't allow anyone to perform those kind of spots anymore. Not that he has to rely on it, but those were some of the main reasons Jeff got so over. Thankfully, Rollins is much more well rounded in all aspects of pro wrestling- basically an upgraded Dolph Ziggler or John Morrison and I really think he's closer to HBK than Hardy in that he can be the showstopper and outperform anybody in a big match situation like Michaels. (That's basically Dolph's "Stealing the Show" schtick too but he's not going anywhere sadly)


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Jesus, my heart just wept because I know one of my dream matches will never happen: Seth Rollins vs Shawn Michaels *ugly sobbing*

And Raven also made my Ziggler heart sad


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> HALFIIEEEEEE!!!! :dance
> 
> Hey boo : You ready for some more Raw and chatting :mark:
> 
> @Sonia Dean vs Triple H may just kill me from marking out too much :lmao


You know I am :cool2



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah Hardy could only do a few things but he was charismatic as fuck and one hell of a risk taker. I don't even think he was that athletic- his Swanton Bomb or most of his high flying stuff isn't particularly hard to do but the risks he took and his spots were legendary. Plus, he had a unique look, was popular with all demographics and sold a fuckton of merch.
> 
> Rollins is at a slight disadvantage because WWE won't allow anyone to perform those kind of spots anymore. Not that he has to rely on it, but those were some of the main reasons Jeff got so over. Thankfully, Rollins is much more well rounded in all aspects of pro wrestling- basically an upgraded Dolph Ziggler or John Morrison and I really think he's closer to HBK than Hardy in that he can be the showstopper and outperform anybody in a big match situation like Michaels. (That's basically Dolph's "Stealing the Show" schtick too but he's not going anywhere sadly)


Jeff's spots are definitely some of the most memorable in WWE history, and props to him for that. But no doubt Seth can use these new limitations to his advantage because it means he can show off how well-rounded he is more. Short of a few, many won't have a reason to compare him to Jeff. I agree that he's definitely more like HBK.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Jesus, my heart just wept because I know one of my dream matches will never happen: Seth Rollins vs Shawn Michaels *ugly sobbing*
> 
> And Raven also made my Ziggler heart sad


I know *weeps* I would have so wanted HBK to come out of retirement for Seth. And Bryan.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Though you can find most if not all of their matches from Network, I agree. They need a DVD. They'd already have enough good material matchwise to make both parts interesting. First part could be 2012-2013 having the debut at Survivor Series, TLC, EC against SuperFriends, Mania 29, Extreme Rules, Payback etc... and second part 2014-onwards. Put in some interviews, segments and promos and you've got a nice package. Something like the Daniel Bryan documentary before Mania 30 where *a camera crew would follow them around for a week or so* would be amazing as well.


haha, for me when I read this all I could think about was by the end of the week Ambrose is just glaring at the camera or avoiding the hell out of them... can't see him enjoying being followed around with a camera for more than a few hours :lol

If they could do your idea though... screw not using my credit card!! :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Jesus, my heart just wept because I know one of my dream matches will never happen: Seth Rollins vs Shawn Michaels *ugly sobbing*
> 
> And Raven also made my Ziggler heart sad


That's Seth's dream match too :banderas Answers that in every interview when he's asked about his dream opponent.

I'll probably buy WWE'15 when it comes out just so I can play Rollins vs Michaels in a ladder match at Wrestlemania :banderas :banderas


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Can you imagine Shawn vs Seth in a 25 minute+ PPV match???? :homer

Shawn in his prime vs Seth would have been amazing. How awesome would their feud be with a cocky ass Shawn on the mic :lol

The freaking moves those two could do with each other and the energy and charisma that match would have :banderas

They would push each other to the limit and the selling would ridiculously beautiful :lol
Picturing a exhausted Shawn mustering up a Sweet Chin Music to Seth who sells it like a prime hooker on a corner lol

And then Seth would somehow hit the Blackout on Shawn who would lay on the mat like he was dead.

Gah! I can hear JR losing his shit in my head :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shawn would be selling like he did for Hogan :lmao, he'd get hit with the blackout get up and spin around a few times before flipping out of the ring. It would be an amazing match for sure.

I'd like to see Seth vs Jericho, because I believe Chris would put over Seth huge in his promos and on the mic. HHH can put over Reigns, Jericho puts over Seth and ...... The Godfather can out over Dean " Titty Master" Ambrose


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Can you imagine Shawn vs Seth in a 25 minute+ PPV match???? :homer
> 
> Shawn in his prime vs Seth would have been amazing. How awesome would their feud be with a cocky ass Shawn on the mic :lol
> 
> The freaking moves those two could do with each other and the energy and charisma that match would have :banderas
> 
> They would push each other to the limit and the selling would ridiculously beautiful :lol
> Picturing a exhausted Shawn mustering up a Sweet Chin Music to Seth who sells it like a prime hooker on a corner lol
> 
> And then Seth would somehow hit the Blackout on Shawn who would lay on the mat like he was dead.
> 
> Gah! I can hear JR losing his shit in my head :lmao


STAPH. This is too awesome a thought.

This match would blow all other matches on the card out of the water. It should be a PPV of its own


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> These Ambrose compilations by SMV just keep on coming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart Mark Video ‏@smartmarkvideo 1 t
> We are working on 2 new @TheDeanAmbrose complete collections from @wXwGermany & @IWAMidSouth look for them soon on DVD/MP4/VOD #k5
> 
> 
> 
> ..can't really complain though :mark:
Click to expand...

Thanks Moxx for the info!!!
Bought. (Once it comes out.) ( wXw :mark: )
Need to have at least *ONE* of these. 8*D

Also confession time since we talk about Ambrose Heel/Face.
When there was no Shield yet and no sign of an Ambrose debut there were of course discussions about the way to introduce/debut him and if he should be face or heel.
There were a few people who went "_I think he could be a great face when he debuts!_" and I mean I know Ambrose is the most talented Wrestler of all time but deep inside I just couldn't imagine Ambrose being a face. 
Not 'cause I thought he would be shit or he could fail... just because there was such a wall in my mind and I didn't wanted to see what beauty is behind. Ambrose was all-time-heel for me. My Obstinacy. 

Now, I can't get enough of cheering Ambrose not only 'cause he's the GOAT, but also 'cause kayfabe-wise I'm allowed to. 
I mean jesus, I never thought there's a time I am "supposed" to cheer Ambrose, 'cause he's face and you're supposed to cheer faces, right? RIGHT??? :cena4 _(8*D)_
I'm so glad Shield happend, I'm so glad Rollins/Reigns/Ambrose friendship happend, I'm so glad Face Dean is happening, I'm so glad some backstory is happening... It's just so awesome it's unbelievable. It's perfect and I love every minute of it. 
Now I want Ambrose to come to the House Show even more 'cause this will maybe be the only time I would see him live as a face, and I would suck it in like the most beautiful fresh morning air I'll ever breathe in my life.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

*Dean vs Triple H
Seth vs HBK
*

*Me:* :mark::mark::mark:

*Reality:* HAHAHA .... NO :flip

*ME:*:bh:


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Jeff Hardy was beast and chrasmatic as fuck. I don't see it as a knock to Seth to be compared to him unless someone is saying Seth is nothing but a spot money.
> Jeff might have not been a great wrestler like Seth, but he was awesome at what he did.
> It was hard not to get captivated by him and that's why he was the most popular Hardy and why he became so extremely over in the WWE. The dude just oozed this aura and raw energy you couldn't help but drown in.
> 
> The way he gets shit on now when so many were on his dick and used to mark for him is crazy.
> Jeff played to his strengths perfectly and got the fans behind him because of it.
> Every wrestler doesn't need to be a Seth Rollins or Daniel Bryan in the ring to be considered one of the greats.
> Rock wasn't an in ring technician, but his larger than life persona was his thing and was his it factor.
> Hardy's it factor was his crazy in ring moves and his dedication to entertain the crowd to the detriment of his body. And the fans bought into that and the guy himself.
> 
> That's what separates him from just being a normal wrestler. There are plenty of talented people in wrestling, but not all can make that connection with the fans and of all ages.
> 
> Seth would hope he could get so over and be a crowd favorite even after being in the business so long


Don't think I'm weird but I could kiss you for this!  I adore Seth from the soles of his feet, and have a bit of a crush on Colby BUUUT I don't understand the need to piss on Jeff to celebrate Seth.

They're two incredible men who have similar styles but execute it in very different ways. 

Jeff: He uses aerial abilities almost as an extension of personality. It wasn't always precise but it always felt organic, true to Hardy. He wasn't the best on the mic, as I felt he he was too shy for his own good. I loved seeing his growth in '09, he was coming into his own. I felt that his feud against Punk could've been epic (I don't use that term loosely, if he'd come to WWE from his break in '09. Unfortunately we all know how it ended. Despite not being immaculate on the mic, he was able to connect to the crowd in a big way, perhaps they felt the authenticity of his delivery/personality or could relate to the human frailties involved in the missteps in his personal life.

Seth: With him, the main thing that draws me to him in his mind. I love how he thinks things through, the planning. He strikes me as a linear thinker. What he does in the ring is almost surgical in nature. No motion is wasted. That's so impressive to me. 

I'm so proud of how much Seth has grown on the mic, leaps and bounds. He's 'over' with the crowd, I believe for his in-ring skills. I can't wait for the crowd to truly connect with the man himself. As much as Jeff had his foibles, he seemed to let people in to some his real self. That's perhaps why the audience was into him, apart from his wrestling ability. If Colby is willing to do that to an extent, I believe his career will skyrocket even further.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Okay, this a funny but serious story I'm about to type here:


For anyone whose ever seen when I compared my personality/actions/mood to Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Undertaker & Randy Orton (and physical appearance to Reigns & Taker)....

Just gonna be honest and say the source of my anger/antisocial personality is my *FUCKIN' MOM!* I won't get too deep into the situation or into my personal life, but she makes me wanna destroy/kill her ass sometimes.....which then carries into times where I've wanted to hurt others, sometimes for no good reason or real fault of theirs. Mother's Day was yesterday and she caused some drama when I saw her. Some of it carried on to today, who knows what's gonna happen in the near future.

*"Happy Mothers Day?" FUCK THAT!!!!!*

I haven't said it to her since I was a kid, and I don't think I will ever again.

I'm sitting here listening to The Shield's theme after literally pacing around like Dean Ambrose's crazy ass, with that Reigns/Orton "I'M GONNA HURT SOMEBODY" look on my face, knowing that I can't act out my true current and occasional feelings.....VIOLENCE! 

I'm a little calmer right now, but y'all pray for me if you want (being funny, but I'm serious.....I don't know, whatever).


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*






*SOUNDS SO FUCKIN' GOOD RIGHT NOW!!!!!*


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



-UNDEAD- said:


> Okay, this a funny but serious story I'm about to type here:
> 
> 
> For anyone whose ever seen when I compared my personality/actions/mood to Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Undertaker & Randy Orton (and physical appearance to Reigns & Taker)....
> 
> Just gonna be honest and say the source of my anger/antisocial personality is my *FUCKIN' MOM!* I won't get too deep into the situation or into my personal life, but she makes me wanna destroy/kill her ass sometimes.....which then carries into times where I've wanted to hurt others, sometimes for no good reason or real fault of theirs. Mother's Day was yesterday and she caused some drama when I saw her. Some of it carried on to today, who knows what's gonna happen in the near future.
> 
> *"Happy Mothers Day?" FUCK THAT!!!!!*
> 
> I haven't said it to her since I was a kid, and I don't think I will ever again.
> 
> I'm sitting here listening to The Shield's theme after literally pacing around like Dean Ambrose's crazy ass, with that Reigns/Orton "I'M GONNA HURT SOMEBODY" look on my face, knowing that I can't act out my true current and occasional feelings.....VIOLENCE!
> 
> I'm a little calmer right now, but y'all pray for me if you want (being funny, but I'm serious.....I don't know, whatever).


:chrisholly


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

"*So when The Shield debuted did you get to talk to Jim Johnson [WWE's head of music] at all about the theme song, and could you imagine any other theme song working for The Shield?*

We didn’t, when we were worried about the music. Because music to me is super important, it’s always been a big deal. I love music, I was always a stickler for wanting real music, like a real song. *But when I heard Jim was going to our song, I was pretty excited because he’s got a good track record for entrance themes. I remember when we recorded the voice portion of it, that’s us actually doing the Sierra Hotel India, that’s me, Roman [Reigns], and Dean [Ambrose]*. I remember recording that and then we got to hear it maybe the next week at television or something like that. It was awesome, it would be really hard to imagine now doing another song because we’re so used to hearing those words and the beat of the music coming down the stairs to it, so it’d be really hard to imagine doing something else. One song we get kind of fired up to is called “Wild Eyes” by Parkway Drive, who I’m a big fan of, the song is pretty gnarly and I think it would make a sick entrance theme actually."

Seth Rollins Talks About The Shield’s Music, Taker’s Streak Ending, WWE’s PG Product, Warrior


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

_FACCCKKKK_ 
UK tour is so close I can smell it :banderas :banderas :banderas
Saturday and Monday :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> "*So when The Shield debuted did you get to talk to Jim Johnson [WWE's head of music] at all about the theme song, and could you imagine any other theme song working for The Shield?*
> 
> We didn’t, when we were worried about the music. Because music to me is super important, it’s always been a big deal. I love music, I was always a stickler for wanting real music, like a real song. *But when I heard Jim was going to our song, I was pretty excited because he’s got a good track record for entrance themes. I remember when we recorded the voice portion of it, that’s us actually doing the Sierra Hotel India, that’s me, Roman [Reigns], and Dean [Ambrose]*. I remember recording that and then we got to hear it maybe the next week at television or something like that. It was awesome, it would be really hard to imagine now doing another song because we’re so used to hearing those words and the beat of the music coming down the stairs to it, so it’d be really hard to imagine doing something else. One song we get kind of fired up to is called “Wild Eyes” by Parkway Drive, who I’m a big fan of, the song is pretty gnarly and I think it would make a sick entrance theme actually."
> 
> Seth Rollins Talks About The Shield’s Music, Taker’s Streak Ending, WWE’s PG Product, Warrior


Rollins is right. That song would make for a great entrance theme. Hopefully he gets to use it when he goes solo eventually. That or his FCW/NXT theme.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> Thanks Moxx for the info!!!
> Bought. (Once it comes out.) ( wXw :mark: )
> Need to have at least *ONE* of these. 8*D
> 
> Also confession time since we talk about Ambrose Heel/Face.
> When there was no Shield yet and no sign of an Ambrose debut there were of course discussions about the way to introduce/debut him and if he should be face or heel.
> There were a few people who went "_I think he could be a great face when he debuts!_" and I mean I know Ambrose is the most talented Wrestler of all time but deep inside I just couldn't imagine Ambrose being a face.
> Not 'cause I thought he would be shit or he could fail... just because there was such a wall in my mind and I didn't wanted to see what beauty is behind. Ambrose was all-time-heel for me. My Obstinacy.
> 
> Now, I can't get enough of cheering Ambrose not only 'cause he's the GOAT, but also 'cause kayfabe-wise I'm allowed to.
> I mean jesus, I never thought there's a time I am "supposed" to cheer Ambrose, 'cause he's face and you're supposed to cheer faces, right? RIGHT??? :cena4 _(8*D)_
> I'm so glad Shield happend, I'm so glad Rollins/Reigns/Ambrose friendship happend, I'm so glad Face Dean is happening, I'm so glad some backstory is happening... It's just so awesome it's unbelievable. It's perfect and I love every minute of it.
> Now I want Ambrose to come to the House Show even more 'cause this will maybe be the only time I would see him live as a face, and I would suck it in like the most beautiful fresh morning air I'll ever breathe in my life.


*single tear*


----------



## Tammy88

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shield signing on Wednesday and I can't go... makes me a sad panda!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That sucks. You think girls ask the Shield to sign their bodies sometimes? Shield remind me of rockstars sometimes, Seth being the lead singer of course.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> That sucks. You think girls ask the Shield to sign their bodies sometimes? Shield remind me of rockstars sometimes, Seth being the lead singer of course.


I'm sure they do but i doubt the security would let them, Must be awkward for them sometimes... Especially ambrose who looks like he doesn't really like doing them that much anyway. :lol Can't blame them though, they must get tiresome doing them all the time with crazy fangirls. 
I don't think i could ever meet them, i'd be too shy. :lol
@tammy Why can't you go ?


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I keep hearing about how great Ambrose is on the mic but my (admittedly lazy) searches on YouTube and WWE.com didn't yield anything mindblowing. Can someone please post some of his better promos?


----------



## Tammy88

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> @tammy Why can't you go ?


Work. Got to earn those pennies!


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tammy88 said:


> Work. Got to earn those pennies!



aah fair play, I do hate it when real life interferes with wrestling. :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Punky!!! :cheer Are you going to join us for a little bit tonight??? :dance


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Punky!!! :cheer Are you going to join us for a little bit tonight??? :dance


wynter :dance !!! yep i'm on a late shift tomos so i can stay up for at least the first hour of raw (maybe a little bit later)


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Shawn would be selling like he did for Hogan :lmao, he'd get hit with the blackout get up and spin around a few times before flipping out of the ring. It would be an amazing match for sure.
> 
> I'd like to see Seth vs Jericho, because I believe Chris would put over Seth huge in his promos and on the mic. HHH can put over Reigns, Jericho puts over Seth and ...... The Godfather can out over Dean " Titty Master" Ambrose


I picture HBK doing a no hands headstand right after getting the blackout.. staying fully vertical for like 4 seconds, then falling to the mat like he's stiff as a log, only to do a full flip from the impact of hitting the mat. :banderas


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Feeling better after some sleep (how long it will last, who knows)

But yeah, this would be my avatar.....


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Well what a way to kick off Raw :mark: all of them were great on the mic today. Reigns with that Believe in Me line was awesome. 

Still fpalm when the same old same old immediately complain when Seth is passed the mic, no matter how he does the same ones will never give him credit for his improved mic work. He is easily the 2nd best member on the mic in the Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That mic work was awesome by ALL three!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Evolution gonna get got! :banderas


----------



## Tony

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That was a really good opening segment. Shield going straight to Evolution brawling was great and added a lot more to their feud. Makes it a bit more personal. Also, the mic work by all three was great.

:lol at the women splooshing when Roman got handed a mic.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Great promo by reigns; must keep that cockiness


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> That was a really good opening segment. Shield going straight to Evolution brawling was great and added a lot more to their feud. Makes it a bit more personal. Also, the mic work by all three was great.
> 
> :lol at the women splooshing when Roman got handed a mic.


Not just Reigns though, Dean was getting the women splooshing for him too when he started. They all got a good amount. 

Saw some people annoyed with the Believe in Me line, I like it now but I can always change my mind later I guess. Kinda turned the focus on him alittle bit but meh. They all shined on the mic, I really love how it goes from best to worst kinda. Do Seth or Reigns usually start a promo or is it always Dean.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns is a cocky badass. I don't know why this needs explanation to some people.


----------



## Iambic

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns vs Bautista later on!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman vs Batista 

If WWE wants to push Roman, why do not breakup The Shield?

I do not know why in PPV it is not Roman vs Evolution?


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman vs Batista
> 
> If WWE wants to push Roman, why do not breakup The Shield?
> 
> I do not know why in PPV it is not Roman vs Evolution?


It could mean a big push for Roman, or it could mean nothing. Roman saying "believe in me" could be him recruiting himself for Evolution. Or... it could mean nothing. I'd say let's give this a chance to play itself out before worrying about it. You know?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So you must have missed the match Seth had with Batista huh :dance

Remember when you said he wouldn't get injured because he was superman????unk2

Sonia girl, help me out here. You can be cool but the Roman bashing is real :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So you must have missed the match Seth had with Batista huh :dance
> 
> *Remember when you said he wouldn't get injured because he was superman*????unk2
> 
> Sonia girl, help me out here. You can be cool but the Roman bashing is real :lol


He was injured and managed to pick up Henry and win the match 

You're comparing a match that happens on Smackdown, with a match that happens in RAW 

Roman vs Orton (RAW, last week), Roman vs Batista (RAW,today)

Sadly if my worst fears come true, you will see real Roman bashing on my part.
But do not worry, I'll try to not to do here, out of respect for you guys.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> It could mean a big push for Roman, or it could mean nothing. *Roman saying "believe in me" could be him recruiting himself for Evolution*. Or... it could mean nothing. I'd say let's give this a chance to play itself out before worrying about it. You know?


I sincerely hope this


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

But we will possibly see the best match of the year *Roman vs Batista*


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> But we will possibly see the best match of the year *Roman vs Batista*


....I can't even be mad. This match is going to :lmao

Slowest 5 minutes of our lives 


And nah, keep giving your opinions on Roman. This is a discussion forum where we are allowed to give our opinions.
I just like arguing you for no reason :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Match probably will be bad, but it's Batista. It's like wrestling a very unsteady, chipped block of wood.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

FLAWLESS HAIR......











My pussy is wet & ready.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> ....I can't even be mad. This match is going to :lmao
> 
> Slowest 5 minutes of our lives
> 
> 
> And nah, keep giving your opinions on Roman. This is a discussion forum where we are allowed to give our opinions.
> I just like arguing you for no reason :lol


Sorry.
Today I had Surgery exam, I'm tired ... things get out of my head without filter (more than usual)


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Sorry.
> Today I had Surgery exam, I'm tired ... things get out of my head without filter (more than usual)


No need to apologize. It very much looks like I'm being mean. My humor can be very hard to catch sometimes :lol

I argued with Pyro the same way for fun. Weird I know


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> No need to apologize. It very much looks like I'm being mean. My humor can be very hard to catch sometimes :lol
> 
> I argued with Pyro the same way for fun. Weird I know



No problem


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That was a fun ending, I'll try not to be too negative.

Shield looked strong though.


----------



## Tony

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The Shield was fucking GOAT tonight. From the opening segment ambushing Evolution to interrupting Hunter's promo to taking out the midcard, it was a fun night to watch The Shield run the show. I'm really looking forward to the rematch at Payback (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

3 Shield segments tonight, I can't complain.

Reigns vs Tista looked like a Father vs Son match. That beard on Tista is not the business.

Loved the shield fighting back with chairs :banderas

Dirty Deeds and Blackout :mark: :mark:

Next week is probably going to be either Seth vs Orton or Trips vs Dean


----------



## Tony

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That curb stomp and Dirty Deeds on the steel chair.. BRUTAL :lenny

Reigns vs. Batista was a nice match too imo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



ROLLINS said:


>


:mark: 









so do we just have another 6 man match?









The moment the crowd wakes up :banderas


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so do we just have another 6 man match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moment the crowd wakes up :banderas


It will get a stipulation, i hope so, shield's only stipulation match was also their best.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That Blackout and Dirty Deeds on the chairs though.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

And RAW finished the way that everyone knew 

Roman has a match that lasts 2-3 minutes, and "kills" the crowd (even though she was already "dying").
Seth and Dean do something and the crowd resurrect.

The Shield is over as a group, not Roman :angry:

WWE change the end for the love of God
How much more times we'll have to see that this final? :angry:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I Love "The Blackout" move


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Omega_VIK said:


> That Blackout and Dirty Deeds on the chairs though.


:mark::mark::mark:



SóniaPortugal said:


> And RAW finished the way that everyone knew
> 
> Roman has a match that lasts 2-3 minutes, and "kills" the crowd (even though she was already "dying").
> Seth and Dean do something and the crowd resurrect.
> 
> The Shield is over as a group, not Roman :angry:
> 
> WWE change the end for the love of God
> How much more times we'll have to see that this final? :angry:


How would you prefer it have ended? Just curious.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so do we just have another 6 man match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moment the crowd wakes up :banderas





Omega_VIK said:


> That Blackout and Dirty Deeds on the chairs though.


Ahhh, lovely. :cool2:cool2


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you prefer it have ended? Just curious.



Promos, Match that last longer...WWE put children sing for Cena vs Bray

Imagination they have, then use that imagination

Everyone knew what was going to happen


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns vs Tista was a fun match had the crowd hyped through out it until the interference which took it up another notch :mark: :mark:

But Dean and Seth cleaning house wid dem chairs :banderas :banderas

MIght have to rewatch it again.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns vs Tista was a fun match had the crowd hyped through out it until the interference which took it up another notch :mark: :mark:
> 
> But Dean and Seth cleaning house wid dem chairs :banderas :banderas
> 
> MIght have to rewatch it again.


Yas.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I think you might need to rewatch. Fun match? Hyped throughout?

Mental.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you prefer it have ended? Just curious.


Probably just wouldn't have made the match. The match was pretty boring tbh, Irish whip after Irish whip. They were in the corners a majority of the match, it was just meh and the crowd really wasn't into it. They made some noise when they went outside but probably because HHH and Orton were always creeping. Crowd woke up once the usual brawl happened. 

Wish Evolution had a better opponent for Reigns because Batista and Orton can't help him at all. Now I'm wishing Sheamus joined or replaced Batista. He can have some goat matches.


----------



## Tony

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns vs. Batista wasn't great, but it was surprisingly alright and I enjoyed watching it. The end where everyone went nuts made the night though.


----------



## King187

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Fan of all 3 guys, their synergy is amazing at this point. I can't see a way right now that they would shine brighter apart than they do together. I absolutely love them as a group. I think the group dynamic should remain, even if they start having more singles time. I haven't watched wrestling regularly since 1999-2000, and these guys have me tuning in a lot again... Never thought I'd even say that.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I think I'm going to be the only person who says this... but I didn't like the opening segment... 

I'm only just watching RAW now, as I taped it instead of watched it live, but having Reigns pacing behind Rollins and then his facial expressions when Seth asked him if he was ok and if he had something to say... it didn't come off as intense to me.

For me it made him look... well... 'slow'. 

I don't like saying that, because generally I don't like to bash on Roman, but he just didn't come off as strong and intense to me.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> I think I'm going to be the only person who says this... but I didn't like the opening segment...
> 
> I'm only just watching RAW now, as I taped it instead of watched it live, but having Reigns pacing behind Rollins and then his facial expressions when Seth asked him if he was ok and if he had something to say... it didn't come off as intense to me.
> 
> For me it made him look... well... 'slow'.
> 
> I don't like saying that, because generally I don't like to bash on Roman, but he just didn't come off as strong and intense to me.


It's not bashing at all, not all criticism is bashing no matter what people tell you. 

I enjoyed most of the opening, it was a nice way to open Raw imo. Reigns talked a little bit more which is welcome in my book.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman Reigns man... I don't get it. Guy is inconsistent.

He's got all the potential, imo, and is definitely going to be a top face moving forward, but man. He's got all the swagger and the "cool" factor going for him, but his mic work... it's either good or leaves a lot to be desired, and tonight, it left a lot to be desired. I can't say I enjoyed his opening promo at all.

The match with Batista also showed he still needs work or at least a great worker to be carried through a good match.


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

"I drove here in a freakin' Lumina, and you know what? We still won the night." - Dean Ambrose

:lol

http://vimeo.com/95075643


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> "I drove here in a freakin' Lumina, and you know what? We still won the night." - Dean Ambrose
> 
> :lol
> 
> http://vimeo.com/95075643


I got some Moxley flashbacks/vibes with some of the stuff Dean was saying and the tone he was speaking in.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> "I drove here in a freakin' Lumina, and you know what? We still won the night." - Dean Ambrose
> 
> :lol
> 
> http://vimeo.com/95075643


:banderas

:lmao at Riley's "gotta love Ambrose! hehe" 


Will have to watch Reigns-Batista again today because I wasn't really paying attention to it much. 

Hope there's some kinda stipulation at Payback. Like tornado tag or falls count anywhere or something.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RatedR10 said:


> I got some Moxley flashbacks/vibes with some of the stuff Dean was saying and the tone he was speaking in.


Yeah, and here's another one of his promos.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Chicago street fight for Payback please :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

How bout a Chicago deep dish pizza eating contest instead of a match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I loved the Shield bits on Raw! It's always pleasant to see and hear Ambrose on the mic even if just for a short while. He's getting more of a response from the crowd lately which is awesome. Seth did pretty well with his time on the mic and Roman kept it nice and steady. Even though the show kinda started with them in the ring (and I'm sure some people were complaining about it being a jobber entrance) it was a great first segment.

I'm a little disappointed that creative isn't giving Dean any kind of revenge angle for Sheamus, but oh well. I know that the primary focus is still Shield vs Evolution.

That backstage parking lot brawl was cool. So much was happening that I couldn't maintain focus on any one thing. I miss the backstage brawls so it was refreshing.

I didn't know what to expect from the Reigns vs Batista match, but I thought it was great. It didn't last too long and the DQ was a good way to transition out of it and for the other men on both sides to get involved. I immediately stopped what I was doing when the rest of the roster came out and ambushed our boys. Man that was great! When Roman broke free and speared HHH, I marked. Then when that beautiful bastard, Ambrose, came in with a chair with Seth joining him I marked even harder. THEN they proceeded to swat everyone like flies with dem chairs and even landed their finishers on the chairs! It was glorious! Ambrose you snarky little shit, peekin your head out from between the ropes for your smack talk. The show ended with me having the happy feelings.


----------



## HEELWarro

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RatedR10 said:


> Roman Reigns man... I don't get it. Guy is inconsistent.
> 
> He's got all the potential, imo, and is definitely going to be a top face moving forward, but man. He's got all the swagger and the "cool" factor going for him, but his mic work... it's either good or leaves a lot to be desired, and tonight, it left a lot to be desired. I can't say I enjoyed his opening promo at all.
> 
> The match with Batista also showed he still needs work or at least a great worker to be carried through a good match.


I respect your opinion, but I actually think that was one of his best promos so far. There's no stumbling over his words (there never has been either), he seemed confident, and he got his message across. Not sure what else he has to do really.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



HEELWarro said:


> I respect your opinion, but I actually think that was one of his best promos so far. There's no stumbling over his words (there never has been either), he seemed confident, and he got his message across. Not sure what else he has to do really.


I agree with you. People are going to have differing opinions of Reigns so I just gotta take it with a grain of salt. I, personally, thought he did well last night. I see the confidence shining on him.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

and the loser can never order pizza again for the rest of their miserable lives. Upin the stakes 4 shure


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I forgot to watch backstage pass. Oh lord Ambrose's face poke to Slater. :lmao :banderas :ambrose
I bet Ney just loved that.










Edit: Just saw the interview with Renee. Damn Seth's got a wicked chuckle on him. Can't say I didn't get the lady-feelings from that. 
Dean's lumina comment. :lmao


Edit:








I can't with you, Dean. I just fucking can't. :lmao


----------



## sarcasma

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ambrose is so damn good. We're getting just little appetizers on the mic, cant wait for the main course. 

That Dirty Deed to Fandango had the crowd going too...


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

"I really just don't like them. And I don't like the Wyatts, I don't like Sheamus man, but I REALLY just don't like Evolution."

Ambrose is a riot.


----------



## xCELLx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> "I drove here in a freakin' Lumina, and you know what? We still won the night." - Dean Ambrose
> 
> :lol
> 
> http://vimeo.com/95075643


Rene holding back the cute giggles while he said it and she was talking with Reigns too, she is a Dean Ambrose girl though so makes sense


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I think WWE needs to spring for a bus for the boys. I mean take the shield out of last year's RAWs and PPVs and what do you get? Exactly. WWE is a multi billion dollar company, if they can afford Linda's campaign, this is a drop in the bucket for them.

The boys have been carrying the televised and houseshows for over a year now at main event level without main event pay. Things like this makes me wonder how much WWE really values its talents other than giving them a pat on the back and saying " good job."


----------



## Libertine.

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I love the Shield but I really dislike the positioning of them sometimes. Like I think they are being built up great, but they always use close up of Reigns and show no love to Rollins or Ambrose! Like WTF.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I think that, considering the fact that Roman is the bigger focus of the WWE, Ambrose and Rollins have been getting a decent amount of love. Just because they aren't showcased as heavily it doesn't mean that the WWE doesn't care about them.


----------



## Libertine.

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah I guess so, just think it is a little insulting sometimes! I mean I like all three guys equally, but I just think we should have the choice to support whoever, rather than it being a vehicle to get Reigns over. And that's no disrespect to Reigns, I just think that guys don't get over because WWE force things rather than have them happen as they should :/.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Libertine. said:


> Yeah I guess so, just think it is a little insulting sometimes! I mean I like all three guys equally, but I just think we should have the choice to support whoever, rather than it being a vehicle to get Reigns over. And that's no disrespect to Reigns, I just think that guys don't get over because WWE force things rather than have them happen as they should :/.


Well that's exactly what happened. Reigns was getting pops before his 'push'. All 3 get pops from the audience. I dont know why some people refuse to see that all 3 are being groomed for the big leagues. Seth needed more mic time to improve and he got that. Ambrose needed more promo time to show his crazy side and he got that. Reigns needs more single match time and he's getting it. Some people cant see the forest for the trees and try to appreciate what the WWE is trying to build.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Sensible Raw thoughts:

That opening segment :mark: I miss these backstage brawls, and this one was done very well. And great promo work all around! Roman is definitely in his element when he's being all cocky and sassy like this. Felt shades of his previous promo on ME.

Roman vs Batista was a bit slow for me. But not terrible. The end was awesome, though :dance Dean, I need more of those crazy eyes. And Seth, oh Seth :banderas. Take it easy, though :lol

I have missed Dirty Deeds and BLACKOUT  Thank you for showing them again.

Cannot wait for Payback. Unleash the hounds! I'd like weapons 



SubZero3:16 said:


> I think WWE needs to spring for a bus for the boys. I mean take the shield out of last year's RAWs and PPVs and what do you get? Exactly. WWE is a multi billion dollar company, if they can afford Linda's campaign, this is a drop in the bucket for them.
> 
> The boys have been carrying the televised and houseshows for over a year now at main event level without main event pay. Things like this makes me wonder how much WWE really values its talents other than giving them a pat on the back and saying " good job."


Agree so much with this. Shield has been one of the best, if not the best, part of the WWE since they debuted. At least give them a nice raise, for heaven's sake. Poor Seth puts his body through a lot--at least make it worth his while.

Backstage Pass thoughts:

Oh Dean :lol


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Lol Enrique Iglesias is a fan of Dean :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> "I drove here in a freakin' Lumina, and you know what? We still won the night." - Dean Ambrose
> 
> :lol
> 
> http://vimeo.com/95075643


This was fucking excellent and hilarious. I don't care what anyone says - Dean is the most talented member of The Shield by far and for me he is the most entertaining character in the entire WWE right now.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



BrownianMotion said:


> This was fucking excellent and hilarious. I don't care what anyone says - Dean is the most talented member of The Shield by far and for me he is the most entertaining character in the entire WWE right now.


It's a battle between Dean and Seth for sure, I've felt for a while that Dean was the most talented member but these last few months have convinced me that Rollins is the best lol. They should have a match to see who is the best :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> It's a battle between Dean and Seth for sure, I've felt for a while that Dean was the most talented member but these last few months have convinced me that Rollins is the best lol. They should have a match to see who is the best :mark:


:mark: BEST FOR BUSINESS :mark:


----------



## World's Best

SovereignVA said:


> "I really just don't like them. And I don't like the Wyatts, I don't like Sheamus man, but I REALLY just don't like Evolution."
> 
> Ambrose is a riot.



Yeah. Hilarious! Best of the year! He's so gosh dang good on the mic.... I mean this is genius!! How does he think of it?

:ti



Do people honestly think every single thing this guy says is golden? ...


----------



## tonsgrams

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SovereignVA said:


> "I really just don't like them. And I don't like the Wyatts, I don't like Sheamus man, but I REALLY just don't like Evolution."
> 
> Ambrose is a riot.


Awesome mic skills right there.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



World's Best said:


> Yeah. Hilarious! Best of the year! He's so gosh dang good on the mic.... I mean this is genius!! How does he think of it?
> 
> :ti
> 
> 
> 
> Do people honestly think every single thing this guy says is golden? ...


What is your problem with him lol, that must be personal because damn man, for nearly 3 years you continuously bashed him at every corner no matter what he did.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I forgot to watch backstage pass. Oh lord Ambrose's face poke to Slater. :lmao :banderas :ambrose
> I bet Ney just loved that.


YOU'RE GOD DAMN RIGHT GIRL :banderas
When I began to watch backstage pass and saw Slater back on his feet :mark: :mark: :mark: 
MY BODY WAS READY FOR AMBROSE/SLATER INERACTION!!!! 
Also Slaters selling was out of this world. Guy is just fucking amazing.
Promo on backstage pass was godlike, Ambrose licking his bloody hand like it's the most normal thing in the world, just makes everything feel like a legit conversation, his timing is just motherfuckingly gold and his words slit your soul open.

As many of you wrote before, Chairs, Dirty Deeds and Blackout :lenny :lenny :lenny 

Promo in the beginnig of RAW was nice too!!


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



World's Best said:


> Yeah. Hilarious! Best of the year! He's so gosh dang good on the mic.... I mean this is genius!! How does he think of it?
> 
> :ti
> 
> 
> 
> *Do people honestly think every single thing this guy says is golden?* ...


Says the CM Punk mark. How ironic.


----------



## World's Best

*SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



BrownianMotion said:


> Says the CM Punk mark. How ironic.







Shenroe said:


> What is your problem with him lol, that must be personal because damn man, for nearly 3 years you continuously bashed him at every corner no matter what he did.



Ehhhhh, just overrated. His fanatical fans rate him on God-tier when he hasn't even broken out into singles yet. And anything he says is automatically good no matter how objectively average the promo was. Come on.... Even Punk had shitty promos and matches and I could call him on it. This guy? Nobody dares call him on his shit. Why is it that he can do no wrong even when he has been the least impressive member so far? .... I don't understand.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



World's Best said:


> Ehhhhh, just overrated. His fanatical fans rate him on God-tier when he hasn't even broken out into singles yet. And anything he says is automatically good no matter how objectively average the promo was. Come on.... Even Punk had shitty promos and matches and I could call him on it. This guy? Nobody dares call him on his shit. Why is it that he can do no wrong even when he has been the least impressive member so far? .... I don't understand.


There is ratings data that shows CM Punk turned viewers away with his horrendous 20 minute promos. They actually changed the channel. If you want to talk about being overrated, look no further than Punk.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I've said he was the least impressive for a while. Reigns had the strong booking and Rollins was having better matches, he has improved lately though or just given the time to shine. People love Ambrose lol, I'm sure he can say "I'm a duck " and some will call it gold. He is the best on the mic though, he just needs to be given the opportunity to show it.


----------



## World's Best

*SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I've said he was the least impressive for a while. Reigns had the strong booking and Rollins was having better matches, he has improved lately though or just given the time to shine. People love Ambrose lol, I'm sure he can say "I'm a duck " and some will call it gold. He is the best on the mic though, he just needs to be given the opportunity to show it.



He's not bad, but not great either. From what I've seen, it's just a bunch of over acted spastic stuff. What's he trying to accomplish/what's his gimmick? The one thing I will say he's excellent in is selling. He'll probably put on some good midcard feuds in the future and put over talent, helping revitalize the midcard. 

I still consider Rollins to be the best overall talent, when you look at his promos he doesn't rely on twitching and tweaking. His verbal inflection isn't all over the place rather focused and directed, he can probably play a great babyface or heel. 




BrownianMotion said:


> There is ratings data that shows CM Punk turned viewers away with his horrendous 20 minute promos. They actually changed the channel. If you want to talk about being overrated, look no further than Punk.



You'll get no argument from me on that, for example his long winded promos against Heyman and Brock were hard to sit though. Punk's overrated by some people, I think I rate him justly even with being a fan of his for many years, and what some people don't understand is that it's ok to like a guy but also be critical of some of their aspects.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> "I drove here in a freakin' Lumina, and you know what? We still won the night." - Dean Ambrose
> 
> :lol
> 
> http://vimeo.com/95075643


:lmao :lmao :lmao

My boy A-Ry hitting it home with his "gotta love Ambrose!" :banderas




RatedR10 said:


> I got some Moxley flashbacks/vibes with some of the stuff Dean was saying and the tone he was speaking in.


This. 

SO much Mox vibes last night :mark:




Calabrose said:


> I bet Ney just loved that.


The new Finger Poke Of Doom! :lmao





Shenroe said:


> Lol Enrique Iglesias is a fan of Dean :lol


Look, Enrique just wants to be his hero, baby. He just wants to kiss away the pain, oh yeah! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



World's Best said:


> Yeah. Hilarious! Best of the year! He's so gosh dang good on the mic.... I mean this is genius!! How does he think of it?
> 
> :ti
> 
> 
> 
> Do people honestly think every single thing this guy says is golden? ...


I just thought it was funny how he threw Sheamus's name in there. You don't have to be so emotional, it's not that deep.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



World's Best said:


> Ehhhhh, just overrated. His fanatical fans rate him on God-tier when he hasn't even broken out into singles yet. And anything he says is automatically good no matter how objectively average the promo was. Come on.... Even Punk had shitty promos and matches and I could call him on it. This guy? Nobody dares call him on his shit. Why is it that he can do no wrong even when he has been the least impressive member so far? .... I don't understand.


Some of us Ambrose marks put him in the God - tier not from his work as Ambrose, but from his work as Jon Moxley. We know what he is capable of. The stuff you've seen is a fleck of what he can really do. It's obvious we're just gonna have to agree to disagree, though.

Any naysayer is, by default, wrong anyways.:ambrose3


----------



## Libertine.

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well that's exactly what happened. Reigns was getting pops before his 'push'. All 3 get pops from the audience. I dont know why some people refuse to see that all 3 are being groomed for the big leagues. Seth needed more mic time to improve and he got that. Ambrose needed more promo time to show his crazy side and he got that. Reigns needs more single match time and he's getting it. Some people cant see the forest for the trees and try to appreciate what the WWE is trying to build.


Yeah I get the whole premise of what they are doing, I am not saying they are being poorly booked but unfortunately they are sacrificing some of Ambrose and Rollins in order to use them as a means to put Reigns to the forefront. I just think that is a shame as those two guys have obviously been more of a benefit to Reigns than is appreciated in some circles, and they deserve a top spot just as much if not more than Reigns. I do believe all three will be huge because you are hard pressed to hold talent down, but I fear Ambrose and Rollins will be fighting for the tag titles or IC level before they reach the top. I am a Reigns fan, I just worry that do WWE will do the early push and flounder which they do, ala Ryback, at the detriment to Reigns anyway.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Libertine. said:


> Yeah I get the whole premise of what they are doing, I am not saying they are being poorly booked but unfortunately they are sacrificing some of Ambrose and Rollins in order to use them as a means to put Reigns to the forefront. I just think that is a shame as those two guys have obviously been more of a benefit to Reigns than is appreciated in some circles, and they deserve a top spot just as much if not more than Reigns. I do believe all three will be huge because you are hard pressed to hold talent down, but I fear Ambrose and Rollins will be fighting for the tag titles or IC level before they reach the top. I am a Reigns fan, I just worry that do WWE will do the early push and flounder which they do, ala Ryback, at the detriment to Reigns anyway.


You sound like a rational Reigns fan.

Even though Reigns isn't the best I think he'll much better than Ryback. The Big Guy failed because he went from squashing cans to fighting Punk for the title, and while Reigns is getting super strong booking he is still a part of a stable and isn't solo. 

Fighting over the tag titles and midcard titles shouldn't be something negative early on in your career but I understand why so many see it that way because WWE hasn't done much with those titles or the midcard in general. They are all young, they really should be main eventers for the next decade.


----------



## Libertine.

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

When you have seen a good few pushes in the past go south you got to reserve your judgement! I know it would not be too bad if the lower titles would be utilised better or the titles were divided again. When I heard Bryan was injured today the first worry I had was a quick push for Reigns, they only have him and Cena as top guys and the E need more, that's why I want all three over,


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah, Reigns and Cena seem to be the top babyfaces which is scary. I reserve judgement too, I wanna believe Rollins and Dean will be future main eventers but I've seen WWE ruin guys who are actually talented. They are HHH guys which is nice to hear but I also heard Sandow was loved by HHH and look at him, Big E was a Cena guy then they ruined him.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Loved both sets of promos from last night. NOT RUNNING FROM EVOLUTION, NOT RUNNING TO EVOLUTION, BUT RUNNING _THROUGH _EVOLUTION. Rollins. Trips promo calling them little kids waving a stick about was :lol. Finally a great promo filled with lots of substance on both ends. BIG DAVE BATISTA HAS HAD ENOUGH though. The beat downs were awesome and holy fuck are the Shield looking unstoppable right now. That's right, THE SHIELD AS A UNIT. There's too much bickering over individual members. All 3 guys are going to be stars. Get the fuck over it and stop crying everybody. Some may get there faster than other but they're all going to be stars and they're all getting a chance to shine in this feud. I'm really happy we got some promo time and I'm looking forward to next week. With Evolution getting more and more pissed off I hope we get some more heated promo and hopefully a promo exchange between the groups. They should also add a stip imo, Chicago Tornado Street Fight. Boom. That's money.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

What's a Chicago Tornado Street fight? It's not gonna be like those Ziggler fights with instruments is it?

Oh and I'd like to believe they'll all be stars but you never know. I'd hope they'd be smart enough to have these 3 be the future along with Bray. These are the 4 guys who should run the WWE once Cena is done.


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Starbuck said:


> BIG DAVE BATISTA HAS HAD ENOUGH though.


i found that part in the promo most amusing.. coz Batista HAD ENOUGH :lmao

all it really needed was any shield member to twist the knife in wound and say "DEAL WITH IT!" :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> What's a Chicago Tornado Street fight? It's not gonna be like those Ziggler fights with instruments is it?
> 
> Oh and I'd like to believe they'll all be stars but you never know. I'd hope they'd be smart enough to have these 3 be the future along with Bray. These are the 4 guys who should run the WWE once Cena is done.


Probably just a regular Falls Count Anywhere/Street Fight match but in Chicago.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Probably just a regular Falls Count Anywhere/Street Fight match but in Chicago.


I'd rather they wait till MITB and have a Boston Street Fight then :side:


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> What's a Chicago Tornado Street fight? It's not gonna be like those Ziggler fights with instruments is it?


I don't know I just made it up. Basically a hardcore tornado tag match but with a much cooler name.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Chicago Street Fight sounds good!


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I have not watched RAW yet, but I cannot freakin wait to get home from work :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Chicago Tornado street fight- a street fight with Tornado tag rules, all six men start, no need to tag in and out, anyone can pin anyone, all weapons allowed. Sounds fun :mark: :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It's sad see WWE screw one of the best things they have now 
And sadder is that the goal they want to achieve is very likely to fail :$


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

What are they screwing up?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What are they screwing up?



The Shield


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

God the Reigns hate is strong today... Sheesh


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> God the Reigns hate is strong today... Sheesh


Reigns hate? The shield hate i would say, my god never have that much shield related thread since the beginning lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> The Shield


and how exactly is shield screwed up?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> Reigns hate? The shield hate i would say, my god never have that much shield related thread since the beginning lol


Some people really aren't ever going to be happy are they?

Remember the news of them breaking up and the outrage at how WWE hadn't given them a face run and now we're into a face run and people are _still_ bitching. 

fpalm


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lel

Sonia with that pessimism. Please explain :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I hate talking in superlatives, but Ambrose in that post show backstage promo was beyond amazing. And by that I mean, it's like I was watching the WWE version of Jon Moxley for a second. He kinda went there. It's like this first tiny teaser for things to come throughout the years. I thoroughly enjoyed that. More please.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Bearodactyl said:


> I hate talking in superlatives, but Ambrose in that post show backstage promo was beyond amazing. And by that I mean, it's like I was watching the WWE version of Jon Moxley for a second. He kinda went there. It's like this first tiny teaser for things to come throughout the years. I thoroughly enjoyed that. More please.



He certainly knows how to reel us in with these Moxley-vibes only to throw us back out again when he tones it down. But damn it I'm lying if I say I'm not enjoying seeing the odd bit of Mox thrown in every now and again :mark: 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Some people really aren't ever going to be happy are they?
> 
> Remember the news of them breaking up and the outrage at how WWE hadn't given them a face run and now we're into a face run and people are _still_ bitching.
> 
> fpalm


Yeah i know, people are never going to be happy. That's a fact. Maybe we should just back off wrestling forum a little because it can get depressing lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

They haven’t done that many live promos if you think about it and it always feels fresh when they do. It will take time to find a formula that connects with everyone but I always like when they take the attitude up to 11 and put some sassiness in them. I always thought that was the thing that really threads together all those great face teams. They were trying to convey their anger which they did effectively bama. 

Also its borderline criminal that so many of those GOAT Renee Young interviews end up on backstage pass, love those things.

Can’t expect them to tell much of a story with that 5 minute Reigns and Batista match tbh. 

Also I say keep the faith regarding Rollins and Ambrose getting the spotlight eventually. Hunter is basically their Dad, he’s said so himself in interviews and don’t forget they got the entire midcard “feed” to them last night.

You should be more worried if you’re any of those guys’ fans. Imagine been a Heath Slater or Sandow fan the poor bastards enaldo.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> and how exactly is shield screwed up?


The Shield are getting predictable, they will have the best match of the PPV, but the end is always the same 



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> :lel
> 
> Sonia with that pessimism. Please explain :lol



I'm going through phases: 

Yesterday = Angry

Today = Pessimistic

Tomorrow = Resignation

After tomorrow = indifference (?)

In the future we'll see 


Prediction for PPV:


The Shield win = Roman gets the victory over Batista or Triple H

Evolution win = Triple H pin Roman, after Seth and Dean be eliminated and Roman be alone with 2 elements of Evolution in the match

I'm hoping that WWE prove that I'm wrong


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ambrose on the mic last night was :banderas, as usual.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> They haven’t done that many live promos if you think about it and it always feels fresh when they do. It will take time to find a formula that connects with everyone but I always like when they take the attitude up to 11 and put some sassiness in them. I always thought that was the thing that really threads together all those great face teams. They were trying to convey their anger which they did effectively bama.
> 
> Also its borderline criminal that so many of those GOAT Renee Young interviews end up on backstage pass, love those things.
> 
> Can’t expect them to tell much of a story with that 5 minute Reigns and Batista match tbh.
> 
> Also I say keep the faith regarding Rollins and Ambrose getting the spotlight eventually. Hunter is basically their Dad, he’s said so himself in interviews and don’t forget they got the entire midcard “feed” to them last night.
> 
> You should be more worried if you’re any of those guys’ fans. Imagine been a Heath Slater or Sandow fan the poor bastards enaldo.


HHH doesn't even hide his markdom for them , straight shoot each time he talks about them in promos and stuff.


----------



## truk83

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Eulonzo said:


> Ambrose on the mic last night was :banderas, as usual.


Exactly. I can't wait until they all finally split. This is the first time I can remember a trio of stars who all have main event potential. No other trio outside of the Original NWO has had more upside. However, to be fair those NWO guys were already on Legend status. The Shield are not on Legend status at all now, or prior. They were developmental talent that has progressed very well.

As redundant and boring as their heel run was I realized that they were just passing time learning the game. We knew every week how The Shield was going to attack and pretty much who as well. It was boring in my opinion week to week because every attack was the same. You couldn't make a trio more stale than The Shield of 2012-2013. During that time these three men were progressing. Yes, their angle was stale for me by the first two weeks. However, over time you watched these guys perform well, and speak with meaning week to week.

What's so intriguing about this trio is that they are able go with such a stale angle and progress as individuals. Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns all have qualities that the other lacks. Reigns lacks mic work and ring knowledge, but has charisma combined with physical presence. Rollins lacks presence, but has ring skill combined with much improved mic work. Ambrose lacks presence that Reigns has, but has ring work combined with story telling on the mic.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Trips loves his boys. I marked so hard well he told them to call him daddy :lmao :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

WWE Ratings:


Who was at 2nd hour of RAW last night?

RAW is only seen by approximately 4 million people in USA :shocked:?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> HHH doesn't even hide his markdom for them , straight shoot each time he talks about them in promos and stuff.





SubZero3:16 said:


> Trips loves his boys. I marked so hard well he told them to call him daddy :lmao :lmao


Yup, Trips has actually done an incredible job over on NXT, he bought that whole developmental system to a new level, he is the DAD over there. The problem they're having (unless your name is The Shield or The Wyatts) is transitioning those talented young guys to the main roster booking wise. Some of the recent debuts are a prime example, he needs to fix that quick or all the good work will be for naught.

I reckon Ambrose rented a red lumina, just rolled up there with Renee riding shotgun all chilled :renee


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



truk83 said:


> Exactly. I can't wait until they all finally split. This is the first time I can remember a trio of stars who all have main event potential. No other trio outside of the Original NWO has had more upside. However, to be fair those NWO guys were already on Legend status. The Shield are not on Legend status at all now, or prior. They were developmental talent that has progressed very well.
> 
> As redundant and boring as their heel run was I realized that they were just passing time learning the game. We knew every week how The Shield was going to attack and pretty much who as well. It was boring in my opinion week to week because every attack was the same. You couldn't make a trio more stale than The Shield of 2012-2013. During that time these three men were progressing. Yes, their angle was stale for me by the first two weeks. However, over time you watched these guys perform well, and speak with meaning week to week.
> 
> What's so intriguing about this trio is that they are able go with such a stale angle and progress as individuals. Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns all have qualities that the other lacks. Reigns lacks mic work and ring knowledge, but has charisma combined with physical presence. Rollins lacks presence, but has ring skill combined with much improved mic work. Ambrose lacks presence that Reigns has, but has ring work combined with story telling on the mic.


I think most people would fail with this gimmick. If you think about it, the first pitch of what it was suppose to be makes almost no sense. The Shield took it and ran with it and made it something great and that's a rare thing to see come straight from developmental.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> The Shield are getting predictable, they will have the best match of the PPV, but the end is always the same


Don't see anything wrong with this at all as long as they continue to blow everyone else out of the water  And personally, I've felt that the Shield matches are usually fairly unpredictable on some level, otherwise we wouldn't be debating in here on who would win prior to a PPV. I can think of so many more characters who have predictable matches.

(Y) at the stipulations being proposed in here. Heck, the crazier, the better at this point.

Yep, Zero, Trips is definitely way proud of our boys. I think it's clear he really looks out for them. They're like the sons he doesn't have


----------



## Set For Seth

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*









Rim meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> The Shield are getting predictable, they will have the best match of the PPV, but the end is always the same



who cares if it is the same ( which I don't really think it is) it is still gold - we get to see all three shine and what is wrong with that?

may I just take a moment to say..... Batista vs Roman...
watched as a normal casual fan - :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: - mind you, once again for me it was a case of my former 'crush' vs my future husband...

woo hoo

dean cracked me up in the backstage pass vid, I am starting to really imagine what his moxley character was like - have kept away from all the promos etc as I just want to get to know all the shield as their current incarnations.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Everything they do these days is honestly fucking amazing! :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> Dean cracked me up in the backstage pass vid, I am starting to really imagine what his moxley character was like - have kept away from all the promos etc as I just want to get to know all the shield as their current incarnations.


Oh, you're missing out, midnight! I actually have some of the Mox promos saved on my phone because I want them on hand  Excellent stuff.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> Oh, you're missing out, midnight! I actually have some of the Mox promos saved on my phone because I want them on hand  Excellent stuff.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


might have to get some - any suggestions to start with?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> might have to get some - any suggestions to start with?


Here's a whole playlist full of goodness:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL377EA0289DCB486B


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm getting a distinct feeling from the promos on Monday that it will be an elimination match and Seth and Dean will be eliminated first, leaving Reigns to somehow overcome the odds and beat all 3 members of Evolution himself. I sincerely hope I'm wrong about it but it definitely gave me that vibe. The last thing they need to be doing is making Ambrose and Rollins look way weaker than Reigns.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> I'm getting a distinct feeling from the promos on Monday that it will be an elimination match and Seth and Dean will be eliminated first, leaving Reigns to somehow overcome the odds and beat all 3 members of Evolution himself. I sincerely hope I'm wrong about it but it definitely gave me that vibe. The last thing they need to be doing is making Ambrose and Rollins look way weaker than Reigns.


They've been doing it constantly, Reigns is the "powerhouse".

Though I won't be surprised by REIGNSWINSLOL in the match, if it's elimination. The way Trips and Reigns himself single him out and the plans for Reigns/HHH, it's unlikely that they won't concentrate on Reigns.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Here's a whole playlist full of goodness:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL377EA0289DCB486B


:dance:dance

nice playlist (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns didn't beat the Wyatts 3 on 1 when he had the chance and he isn't going to beat Evolution 3 on 1. Poor guy gets unnecessary heat for things that haven't even happened.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns didn't beat the Wyatts 3 on 1 when he had the chance and he isn't going to beat Evolution 3 on 1. Poor guy gets unnecessary heat for things that haven't even happened.


Because they were (still are I guess) pushing the Wyatts. Evolution's only job right now is to get the Shield even more over, it's not like they will remain stable for long time (Evo).

And as I said, last RAW Reigns got singled out by Trips and Evo, and he himself said "Believe in Me". If that's not indicative of what's going to happen, I don't know what else.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns didn't beat the Wyatts 3 on 1 when he had the chance and he isn't going to beat Evolution 3 on 1. Poor guy gets unnecessary heat for things that haven't even happened.


I know, right?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> Because they were (still are I guess) pushing the Wyatts. Evolution's only job right now is to get the Shield even more over, it's not like they will remain stable for long time (Evo).
> 
> And as I said, last RAW Reigns got singled out by Trips and Evo, and he himself said "Believe in Me". If that's not indicative of what's going to happen, I don't know what else.


Because he's the powerhouse of the group. That's his role. So they always go after the perceived biggest threat. Storytelling 101. Reigns got the worse of the beating so of course he's going to issue a personal threat, again Storytelling 101. The Shield is going to beat Evolution not Reigns. He isn't Cena and they aren't booking him like Cena.

If it ends up on future ppv as trips vs reigns well that's trips call because obviously he knows what Reigns is capable of better than any of us.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

He does do things like that a lot though. They aren't booking him like Cena but they're booking him like a beast that can rip people apart and stuff like that. 

I wouldn't dismiss it being a 3 on 1 at Payback but Reigns would probably end up with an unclean loss at the end or something. 
No way that he's beating Batista, Orton, and Trips by himself :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Because he's the powerhouse of the group. That's his role. So they always go after the perceived biggest threat. Storytelling 101. Reigns got the worse of the beating so of course he's going to issue a personal threat, again Storytelling 101. The Shield is going to beat Evolution not Reigns. He isn't Cena and they aren't booking him like Cena.
> 
> If it ends up on future ppv as trips vs reigns well that's trips call because obviously he knows what Reigns is capable of better than any of us.


Well, that's good that he issues a personal threat, but they still make it seem like he is the biggest one, instead of that being the Shield as collective. Give it some time and he will turn into Samoan Cena.

Whether or not he is capable isn't my problem (though he needs a lot of polishing), but putting so much spotlight on him while there are two other in the trio, is rubbing me the wrong way.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> He does do things like that a lot though. They aren't booking him like Cena but they're booking him like a beast that can rip people apart and stuff like


I think you're confusing him with Rusev :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> Because they were (still are I guess) pushing the Wyatts. Evolution's only job right now is to get the Shield even more over, it's not like they will remain stable for long time (Evo).
> 
> And as I said, last RAW Reigns got singled out by Trips and Evo, and he himself said "Believe in Me". If that's not indicative of what's going to happen, I don't know what else.


Like Zero said, they're just being consistent with Roman being labelled the group's powerhouse. Logically, Evolution is about beating the Shield through divide and conquer tactics now because it couldn't take out the Shield _as a group_ at Extreme Rules, could it? Trips is not going to be silly enough to walk into Payback without trying a new strategy, so he has the group concentrate on what _is perceived_ to be the biggest threat. But this plan just highlights the lack of a "weak link" in the Shield because Dean and Seth come through for Roman and kick Evolution's old butt anyway.


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Partial source: PWInsider


> - WWE posted this video looking at the coolest moves of Seth Rollins:







Finally. :mark:

Reigns has had two already, this is Rollins' first. Hopefully Ambrose next.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> Like Zero said, they're just being consistent with Roman being labelled the group's powerhouse. Logically, Evolution is about beating the Shield through divide and conquer tactics now because it couldn't take out the Shield _as a group_ at Extreme Rules, could it? Trips is not going to be silly enough to walk into Payback without trying a new strategy, so he has the group concentrate on what _is perceived_ to be the biggest threat. But this plan just highlights the lack of a "weak link" in the Shield because Dean and Seth come through for Roman and kick Evolution's old butt anyway.


Exactly. The old plan of taking them out as a group didnt work so now they're trying divide and concquer. They cant spell out to the audience what they're doing so they show you through their actions.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> You sound like a rational Reigns fan.
> 
> Even though Reigns isn't the best I think he'll much better than Ryback. The Big Guy failed because he went from squashing cans to fighting Punk for the title, and while Reigns is getting super strong booking he is still a part of a stable and isn't solo.
> 
> Fighting over the tag titles and midcard titles shouldn't be something negative early on in your career but I understand why so many see it that way because WWE hasn't done much with those titles or the midcard in general. They are all young, they really should be main eventers for the next decade.


It really is a shame that the non World Titles mean so little in this day and age. The Horseman ran years with Flair as the World Champion and the other combinations (Tully, Arn, Ole, Barry, and Lex depending on the time) fight over the US, TV, National, World Tag, National Tag Titles. The belts all seemed more important. 

I'm the biggest Reigns fan on this board and I'd be content with him being in the IC or US title picture soon. But, I'm certain his haters would say that him holding those titles is evidence that he somehow failed. When in reality he'd e the perfect guy to to restore crediablity to one of those titles.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Am I the only one that caught the end of Raw where about 7 guys were supposed to be holding Reigns for HHH and he powered his way away from them to spear HHH? How does that not show them trying to book him as the loan man overcoming the odds? I'm not a Reigns hater, I just don't like how he's being booked right now. I get that he's supposed to be the power house, but there are ways to show that other than with the other 2 nowhere to be seen. They're trying to showcase Reigns alone, and that's undeniable.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Who was the wrestler who was trapped by a group of other wrestlers but still managed to spear Triple H?

I'll give you guys three chances:

John Cena

Roman Reigns

ME

You guys have not noticed that Roman is starting to receive Cena treatment


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> Am I the only one that caught the end of Raw where about 7 guys were supposed to be holding Reigns for HHH and he powered his way away from them to spear HHH? How does that not show them trying to book him as the loan man overcoming the odds? I'm not a Reigns hater, I just don't like how he's being booked right now. I get that he's supposed to be the power house, but there are ways to show that other than with the other 2 nowhere to be seen. They're trying to showcase Reigns alone, and that's undeniable.


He's the powerhouse, he's supposed be booked like superman you know. That's why the 12 guys threw Dean and Seth out of the ring, they just wanted to beat down the important guy.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

As far as Reigns booking goes. I find it interesting how some here state that it is undeniable that he is being booked to overshadow the other two or that the other are being used to make him look strong etc....while others are stating that this booking is about The Shield and he just happens to be the powerhouse of The Shield.

Do you think that the differences in how things are some people holding on to that last glimmer of hope that The Shield isn't just a vehicle to get Roman Reigns over? (some have thought this since day one of The Shield)

Do you think it's just that some are so convinced that Reigns is going to be given a "superman" push that every little thing they see as stated push?


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So no one here will be upset when sooner than later, The Shield promos become Reigns promos with the other 2 in the background, and Reigns will be the only one getting matches on Raw and PPV's with the other 2 as his cheerleaders? If they keep this path, it's coming.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Who was the wrestler who was trapped by a group of other wrestlers but still managed to spear Triple H?
> 
> I'll give you guys three chances:
> 
> John Cena
> 
> Roman Reigns
> 
> ME
> 
> You guys have not noticed that Roman is starting to receive Cena treatment


I vote for ME.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> So no one here will be upset when sooner than later, The Shield promos become Reigns promos with the other 2 in the background, and Reigns will be the only one getting matches on Raw and PPV's with the other 2 as his cheerleaders? If they keep this path, it's coming.


WWE aren't stupid enough to have the superior talents as cheerleaders are they? I hope not :lol. The more matches and promos for Reigns the better, he really needs to improve in both so more can only help unless he just doesn't improve at all.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> He's the powerhouse, he's supposed be booked like superman you know. That's why the 12 guys threw Dean and Seth out of the ring, they just wanted to beat down the important guy.


Isn't that kinda how its supposed to be though? Reigns is the power, Seth is the brains, Ambrose is the crazy. So Reigns should be the dominant one right. Am I supposed to believe that the social reject and the punk rocker are a bigger threat than the defensive end?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> I vote for ME.


WRONG answer, you have one more attempt


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> WRONG answer, you have one more attempt


Can I call a friend?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Can I call a friend?


YES(Y)

You also have the "help of the public" and the "50-50"


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Isn't that kinda how its supposed to be though? Reigns is the power, Seth is the brains, Ambrose is the crazy. So Reigns should be the dominant one right. Am I supposed to believe that the social reject and the punk rocker are a bigger threat than the defensive end?


All falls down to booking. If WWE wanted they could make that social reject and punk rocker into bigger threats than Bray Wyatt.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Isn't that kinda how its supposed to be though? Reigns is the power, Seth is the brains, Ambrose is the crazy. So Reigns should be the dominant one right. Am I supposed to believe that the social reject and the punk rocker are a bigger threat than the defensive end?


Hey you stop being logical. That isn't allowed here. :lol To the casual observer and to the fans that actually pay religiously for the product, it makes no sense to go after the _seemingly_ smaller threats when there is a _perceived_ bigger threat. But it's going to be to Evolution's detriment and ultimate undoing because they are underestimating Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> WWE aren't stupid enough to have the superior talents as cheerleaders are they? I hope not :lol. The more matches and promos for Reigns the better, he really needs to improve in both so more can only help unless he just doesn't improve at all.


They need to get Reigns ready sooner than later so yeah i kinda see their point. As i said in another thread Dean and Seth can afford to take a slight back seat whereas Reigns is being put under the microscope at the moment. Live audiences are still, and even more interest in them than ever but business wise the shield don't improve ratings or attendance that much in itself+ The Daniel bryan injury wich caught anybody by surprise, it's now or never for him and i totally can see management trying to fast track and play little less subtle.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> YES(Y)
> 
> You also have the "help of the public" and the "50-50"


Give me the "help fo the public" option.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> All falls down to booking. If WWE wanted they could make that social reject and punk rocker into bigger threats than Bray Wyatt.


Bray Wyatt's a threat? A threat to what? Take my donuts? I don't eat donuts I'm more of a yogurt kinda guy. 

I get what you are saying though. If booked correctly the other two could look strong as well. But, I still wonder about believability here. Look at Reigns and look at the other two. One looks like Conan the Barbarian. The other not so much.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Bray Wyatt's a threat? A threat to what? Take my donuts? I don't eat donuts I'm more of a yogurt kinda guy.
> 
> I get what you are saying though. If booked correctly the other two could look strong as well. But, I still wonder about believability here. Look at Reigns and look at the other two. One looks like Conan the Barbarian. The other not so much.


Reigns isn't that much bigger than the other 2 especially Ambrose. It wouldn't be hard to book someone like Ambrose as a huge threat like Roman. They freaking call him a lunatic every week, what's more dangerous than a crazy person willing to do anything. Rollins would be harder unless they really play on the Architect name and make him a genius. But yeah, it's not hard to make them huge threats, WWE is just choosing to do it for Reigns maybe because it's easier.

And Bray is a threat, his booking has just been bad recently, booking.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Reigns isn't that much bigger than the other 2 especially Ambrose. It wouldn't be hard to book someone like Ambrose as a huge threat like Roman. They freaking call him a lunatic every week, what's more dangerous than a crazy person willing to do anything. Rollins would be harder unless they really play on the Architect name and make him a genius. But yeah, it's not hard to make them huge threats, WWE is just choosing to do it for Reigns maybe because it's easier.
> 
> And Bray is a threat, his booking has just been bad recently, booking.


Ambrose maybe almost the same size as Reigns but he is not as _strong_ as Reigns. Reigns booking comes from his strength moreso than his size. Two people can be the same size but one person can be a lot stronger than the other. That's why a guy like Cesaro pound per pound is stronger than Mark Henry.

I rather WWE not touch Dean's lunatic fringe gimmick and let Dean develop that on his own. They have a knack for great gimmicks being handed to them on a silver platter e.g. Sandow and messing it the fuck up. Right now Bray's character is still credible after Cena because of Bray himself and not anything that Creative has done.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose maybe almost the same size as Reigns but he is not as _strong_ as Reigns. Reigns booking comes from his strength moreso than his size. Two people can be the same size but one person can be a lot stronger than the other. That's why a guy like Cesaro pound per pound is stronger than Mark Henry.



:lol Have you stalked them out at the gym or something? Roman is booked to look strong. The only difference between Ambrose and Reigns in reality is hair and tattoos.


Oh and oil.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> :lol Have you stalked them out at the gym or something? Roman is booked to look strong. The only difference between Ambrose and Reigns in reality is hair and tattoos.
> 
> 
> Oh and oil.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm a huge fan of bodybuilding and Roman blows Ambrose away in that department.

With that being stated to all the people who claim Reigns isn't that much bigger than Ambrose and Rollins why do you think that Ambrose and Rollins talk about Roman's size, strength, and muscles so much in thier out of character interviews. I remember a specific interview where it was asked who in The Shield gets the most girls and Seth replied "Roman that guys fabio" and Dean replied "Roman it's the muscles". 

Do you think WWE tells Seth and Dean to talk up Roman's size, power etc?

or 

Do you think that despite being around Roman everyday and according to some here :lmao Dean and Seth can't see they are the same size as Roman?

or

Do you think they just acknowledge the fact that Roman is bigger than them and it ain't even close?


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> I'm a huge fan of bodybuilding and Roman blows Ambrose away in that department.
> 
> With that being stated to all the people who claim Reigns isn't that much bigger than Ambrose and Rollins why do you think that Ambrose and Rollins talk about Roman's size, strength, and muscles so much in thier out of character interviews. I remember a specific interview where it was asked who in The Shield gets the most girls and Seth replied "Roman that guys fabio" and Dean replied "Roman it's the muscles".
> 
> Do you think WWE tells Seth and Dean to talk up Roman's size, power etc?
> 
> or
> 
> Do you think that despite being around Roman everyday and according to some here :lmao Dean and Seth can't see they are the same size as Roman?
> 
> or
> 
> Do you think they just acknowledge the fact that Roman is bigger than them and it ain't even close?


Really...











Looks pretty close to me, bro.


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I always perceived Reigns as a powerhouse... it's just probably the way he's booked... last time i said that he's the tallest of the shield i got told that they are actually quite much same size.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> I always perceived Reigns as a powerhouse... it's just probably the way he's booked... last time i said that he's the tallest of the shield i got told that they are actually quite much same size.


And now they're trying to convince you that they have the same physical strength :lmao This board I tell ya :lol Even when Seth and Dean admit that he's stronger it still isn't good enough :lol


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Even when Seth and Dean admit that he's stronger it still isn't good enough :lol


Sceptisism flows strong within them...:side:


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> And now they're trying to convince you that they have the same physical strength :lmao This board I tell ya :lol Even when Seth and Dean admit that he's stronger it still isn't good enough :lol



Because regardless of if it's a WWE interview or not, they still have to go with the gimmick...Roman will always be the "strongest" as long as they're all in the Shield, but that doesn't make it a fact.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> Because regardless of if it's a WWE interview or not, they still have to go with the gimmick...Roman will always be the "strongest" as long as they're all in the Shield, but that doesn't make it a fact.


Hey if you wanna stick your head in the sand and sing " la la la" that's up to you. Still not gonna change reality.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> Really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty close to me, bro.


Which one of them is the juggernaut :draper2


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> Because regardless of if it's a WWE interview or not, they still have to go with the gimmick...Roman will always be the "strongest" as long as they're all in the Shield, but that doesn't make it a fact.


(Y)

They should add up some power moves in his arsenal, because nothing (besides the Samoan Drop and the aided Powerbomb) have shown us some actual strength. 

If they let Ambrose have control of his character :mark: I'm also really into the idea of making Rollins in-ring genius, they should really build them up as very savvy guys.

Reigns being referred to as the Juggernaut gives me X-Men feels :banderas Him spearing people just like the (original :lol) Juggernaut running and not stopping.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Hey if you wanna stick your head in the sand and sing " la la la" that's up to you. Still not gonna change reality.


Your reality is based on a wrestling gimmick but ok.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Which one of them is the juggernaut :draper2


Well it's certainly not Seth 






C'mon you walked right into that one :lol


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> (Y)
> 
> They should add up some power moves in his arsenal, because nothing (besides the Samoan Drop and the aided Powerbomb) have shown us some actual strength.
> 
> If they let Ambrose have control of his character :mark: I'm also really into the idea of making Rollins in-ring genius, they should really build them up as very savvy guys.


I agree, I don't mind if they keep booking Roman strong, as long as they don't forget about booking the other 2 on their strengths as well. Please WWE, don't drop the ball on this.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> (Y)
> 
> They should add up some power moves in his arsenal, because nothing (besides the Samoan Drop and the aided Powerbomb) have shown us some actual strength.
> 
> If they let Ambrose have control of his character :mark: I'm also really into the idea of making Rollins in-ring genius, they should really build them up as very savvy guys.


I guess you missed the MITB PPV last year ( I think it was that one) when Reigns single handedly lifted both Usos and Seth and powerbombed them.

I'm ready for Ambrose to go Solange all over Orton's ass but they might pair Orton with Seth for the next match.


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> I agree, I don't mind if they keep booking Roman strong, as long as they don't forget about booking the other 2 on their strengths as well. Please WWE, don't drop the ball on this.


i can't see WWE fucking this group up.. but i guess we'll see


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I guess you missed the MITB PPV last year ( I think it was that one) when Reigns single handedly lifted both Usos and Seth and powerbombed them.
> 
> I'm ready for Ambrose to go Solange all over Orton's ass but they might pair Orton with Seth for the next match.


that turnbuckle powerbomb/ tower of doom is all smoke and mirrors. my 5 ft girlfriend did it to 3 guys, all around 6ft / 220 lbs. its a move that is as fake as it gets. the people going down for the suplex do the fall where as the one on the bottom powerbombing them just fakes a powerbomb motion.

#breaking wrestling


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> Because regardless of if it's a WWE interview or not, they still have to go with the gimmick...Roman will always be the "strongest" as long as they're all in the Shield, but that doesn't make it a fact.


So asking Dean and Seth who gets the most girls? Seth's answer being "Roman that guys Fabio" and Dean answer being "Roman it's the muscles" is part of the gimmick? So the powerhouse, beast of The Shield is referred to as getting girls because he looks like Fabio and has muscles is part of the gimmick?


There's a few Roman interviews out there where he says Seth works out the hardest and that he himself eats less than other guys because he naturally has a lot of size.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Eddie Ray said:


> that turnbuckle powerbomb/ tower of doom is all smoke and mirrors. my 5 ft girlfriend did it to 3 guys, all around 6ft / 220 lbs. its a move that is as fake as it gets. the people going down for the suplex do the fall where as the one on the bottom powerbombing them just fakes a powerbomb motion.
> 
> #breaking wrestling


He still lifted them and walked with them for a bit before the powerbomb so I fail to see your point. Y'all just don't want to give the dude credit for anything and actually trying to argue that Dean is as strong as he is when it's not true (well not you Eddie, speaking generally).


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I guess you missed the MITB PPV last year ( I think it was that one) when Reigns single handedly lifted both Usos and Seth and powerbombed them.
> 
> I'm ready for Ambrose to go Solange all over Orton's ass but they might pair Orton with Seth for the next match.


You are not allowed to bring that up because that match showed Roman as a powerhouse and it doesn't support the haters claim that he doesn't wrestle a powerhouse style


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Unbelievable amount of Reigns marks around lately :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I guess you missed the MITB PPV last year ( I think it was that one) when Reigns single handedly lifted both Usos and Seth and powerbombed them.
> 
> I'm ready for Ambrose to go Solange all over Orton's ass but they might pair Orton with Seth for the next match.


I saw that, as well as that Mark Henry lift.

Maybe I'm expecting too much when we see real powerhouses as Cena and Cesaro constantly showing strength, even if not something like lifting the Big Show.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> Unbelievable amount of Reigns marks around lately :lol


Believe me us Roman fans are still in the minority compared to the haters.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> He still lifted them and walked with them for a bit before the powerbomb so I fail to see your point. Y'all just don't want to give the dude credit for anything and actually trying to argue that Dean is as strong as he is when it's not true (well not you Eddie, speaking generally).


dean doesn't do power moves. strength, in general, is a hard thing to measure in wrestling because of all the smoke and mirrors. Ryback, for example, has far less functional strength than Cesaro. Cesaro deadlifts people like hes picking up the morning mail, its just...breathtaking.

anyone who has seen Moxley though has seen him do a fair share of lifting, often to be turned into drivers (Electric chair driver ftw). Seth also can lift much above his weight but they don't use power moves in their movesets because it doesn't suit them. physically they are more than capable.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> You are not allowed to bring that up because that match showed Roman as a powerhouse and it doesn't support the haters claim that he doesn't wrestle a powerhouse style


Oh darn it! Messed that one up again. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well it's certainly not Seth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon you walked right into that one :lol


Brains over Brawn










Prefer Rollins turnbuckle Powerbomb anyway, that's a power move :mark:


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Believe me us Roman fans are still in the minority compared to the haters.


aint that the truth! It's very popular to hate on Reigns in this forum. I think he's doing just fine with what he's given to do.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I guess you missed the MITB PPV last year ( I think it was that one) when Reigns single handedly lifted both Usos and Seth and powerbombed them.





Eddie Ray said:


> that turnbuckle powerbomb/ tower of doom is all smoke and mirrors. my 5 ft girlfriend did it to 3 guys, all around 6ft / 220 lbs. its a move that is as fake as it gets. the people going down for the suplex do the fall where as the one on the bottom powerbombing them just fakes a powerbomb motion.
> 
> #breaking wrestling





SubZero3:16 said:


> He still lifted them and walked with them for a bit before the powerbomb so I fail to see your point. Y'all just don't want to give the dude credit for anything and actually trying to argue that Dean is as strong as he is when it's not true (well not you Eddie, speaking generally).


Somebody just post a gif of the spot & we can settle this silly squabble.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> He still lifted them and walked with them for a bit before the powerbomb so I fail to see your point. Y'all just don't want to give the dude credit for anything and actually trying to argue that Dean is as strong as he is when it's not true (well not you Eddie, speaking generally).


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5tDzYg9R0o

2:24 here. He did not walk anywhere with anyone, if anything he just stands there and pushes forward a tiny bit. I do not hate Roman by any means but none of this stuff is convincing me that he's legitimately stronger than anyone else who is around the same size as he is. It's called good booking, and if people are believing it then I guess WWE and the Shield are doing their jobs pretty damn well.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Brains over Brawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer Rollins turnbuckle Powerbomb anyway, that's a power move :mark:


Actually Seth hitting on Piper is a boss power move. I'll give him that.:mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Can we call anyone who criticizes Rollins or Ambrose haters? Asking for permission plz because it seems if you are even alittle negative towards Reigns you're a hater? Think everyone here loves the Shield, there's only a few geeks hoping for Reigns to fail, the majority just prefer the other 2 or think he isn't ready for what they have planned for him atm :draper2


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Can we call anyone who criticizes Rollins or Ambrose haters? Asking for permission plz because it seems if you are even alittle negative towards Reigns you're a hater? Think everyone here loves the Shield, there's only a few geeks hoping for Reigns to fail, the majority just prefer the other 2 or think he isn't ready for what they have planned for him atm :draper2


I was called an Ambrose hater for saying he was my least favorite on the shield once, even though I thought he was still good. So yeah permission granted


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



terrilala said:


> I was called an Ambrose hater for saying he was my least favorite on the shield once, even though I thought he was still good. So yeah permission granted


Ok then, you're an Ambrose hater. :ambrose3


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Can we call anyone who criticizes Rollins or Ambrose haters? Asking for permission plz because it seems if you are even alittle negative towards Reigns you're a hater? Think everyone here loves the Shield, there's only a few geeks hoping for Reigns to fail, the majority just prefer the other 2 or think he isn't ready for what they have planned for him atm :draper2


Sure. Anyone that calls Seth just a spot monkey and cant appreciate how good he is, is one either way.


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Ok then, you're an Ambrose hater. :ambrose3


I guess so!


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5tDzYg9R0o
> 
> 2:24 here. He did not walk anywhere with anyone, if anything he just stands there and pushes forward a tiny bit. I do not hate Roman by any means but none of this stuff is convincing me that he's legitimately stronger than anyone else who is around the same size as he is. It's called good booking, and if people are believing it then I guess WWE and the Shield are doing their jobs pretty damn well.


Let's say hypothetically Roman is weaker than water. Do you realize that would make him the greatest athlete of all-time. 

-A guy who according to you is not strong was a defensive player of the year in high school football in Florida. Florida is a hotbed for great college football player.

-A guy who according to you is not strong was named All-ACC as a Defensive Lineman

-A guy who according to you is not strong was able to make a practice roster on a CFL Football Team. 

If he accomplished all that while not being strong then he's the greatest athlete ever. 

I guess you're gonna state now that you do not have to be strong to be a defensive linemen in football and that Dean and Seth could push around three hundred plus pound offensive linemen if they wanted to?


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Guys! My fantasy is to go skydiving with Roman Reigns, and him assist me! Hold me in his huge arms, in what would be the most orgasmic skydive ever! The glorious moment would surely end in a ticker tape parade of my own manufacture!

No ****


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RizoRiz said:


> Guys! My fantasy is to go skydiving with Roman Reigns, and him assist me! Hold me in his huge arms, in what would be the most orgasmic skydive ever! The glorious moment would surely end in a ticker tape parade of my own manufacture!
> 
> No ****


Why Skydive, superman can fly, Reigns can fly you around the world if you wanna :reigns


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RizoRiz said:


> Guys! My fantasy is to go skydiving with Roman Reigns, and him assist me! Hold me in his huge arms, in what would be the most orgasmic skydive ever! The glorious moment would surely end in a ticker tape parade of my own manufacture!
> 
> No ****


ah that's a nice fantasy, mine with Roman is _almost_ like yours :ex:


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Why Skydive, superman can fly, Reigns can fly you around the world if you wanna :reigns


How could I be so naive!


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'd like to ask the huge Reigns fans if they've watched anything that Rollins or Ambrose did before they were in the Shield? I too liked Roman the most for a while, mostly because of what WWE was throwing at me, but I started watching some Moxley videos on youtube and gained a completely different perspective on the Shield and by doing that I started paying more attention to Rollins' work as well and both are absolutely excellent. It's not that any of us are bashing Reigns, we just know what Seth and Dean are capable of and how much of it has not yet been showcased in the WWE. I'm pretty sure Reigns, to this point has shown what he has to offer, and if that's good enough for you, then great.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman, Seth and Dean are almost the same height. 
Dean gained muscle mass and is almost the same level as Roman (Dean has a smaller waist, but that will not change in the gym) 

Roman is not much taller and muscular than Seth/Dean

You really believe in all that WWE wants to sell


Roman must be the strongest of the three (maybe, maybe not, it is difficult to know because Roman has only one to be allowed to show his strength)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Let's say hypothetically Roman is weaker than water. Do you realize that would make him the greatest athlete of all-time.
> 
> -A guy who according to you is not strong was a defensive player of the year in high school football in Florida. Florida is a hotbed for great college football player.
> 
> -A guy who according to you is not strong was named All-ACC as a Defensive Lineman
> 
> -A guy who according to you is not strong was able to make a practice roster on a CFL Football Team.
> 
> If he accomplished all that while not being strong then he's the greatest athlete ever.
> 
> I guess you're gonna state now that you do not have to be strong to be a defensive linemen in football and that Dean and Seth could push around three hundred plus pound offensive linemen if they wanted to?


Dude save your breath. Facts mean nothing to them.



RizoRiz said:


> Guys! My fantasy is to go skydiving with Roman Reigns, and him assist me! Hold me in his huge arms, in what would be the most orgasmic skydive ever! The glorious moment would surely end in a ticker tape parade of my own manufacture!
> 
> No ****


You wont be able to launch your parachute like that. It would be better to wrap your legs around his waist. :agree:


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Let's say hypothetically Roman is weaker than water. Do you realize that would make him the greatest athlete of all-time.
> 
> -A guy who according to you is not strong was a defensive player of the year in high school football in Florida. Florida is a hotbed for great college football player.
> 
> -A guy who according to you is not strong was named All-ACC as a Defensive Lineman
> 
> -A guy who according to you is not strong was able to make a practice roster on a CFL Football Team.
> 
> If he accomplished all that while not being strong then he's the greatest athlete ever.
> 
> I guess you're gonna state now that you do not have to be strong to be a defensive linemen in football and that Dean and Seth could push around three hundred plus pound offensive linemen if they wanted to?


Show me exactly where I said Roman wasn't strong. All I said is that he is no stronger than anyone else the same size as him and no, I do not believe he is any stronger than Ambrose. That doesn't make him weak by any means. Jesus.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It's the opposite actually. WWE should allow Reigns to showcase his strength more. They are showcasing his badassery but most of his "power" spots have come across as too scripted.

Now, I don't want Dean or Seth to use too many power moves coz it won't suit them and Reigns I believe is the strongest of the trio, but they should give him more opportunities to show it. And I don't mean things like powering out of the STF or Sister Abigail. Something like Cena, Big E or Cesaro. When those guys show their strength, you know they are insanely powerful.

Reigns comes across more as athletic than powerful, with his speed, leaping ability and that apron dropkick. Sure, he used a Samoan drop but I want more if they are labeling him the powerhouse.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Can we call anyone who criticizes Rollins or Ambrose haters? Asking for permission plz because it seems if you are even alittle negative towards Reigns you're a hater? Think everyone here loves the Shield, there's only a few geeks hoping for Reigns to fail, the majority just prefer the other 2 or think he isn't ready for what they have planned for him atm :draper2


There is a different between criticizing someone and hating on someone. Examples of each.

critic-Roman Reigns wrestles a slow pace in the ring I think he should speed it up be more exciting.

hater-Roman Reigns is bad in the ring.

critic-Roman Reigns wrestles a powerhouse style I don't care for that I prefer a more technical style or high flying style

hater-screw Roman Reigns he's not even a powerhouse

critic-Roman Reigns has great look, size, and presence but looks isn't everything.

hater-Roman Reigns isn't even that big.


A critic is anaylsing things and basing things on that analysis while a hater refuses to acknowledge things that can't be denied like Roman being bigger than Seth and Dean.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> There is a different between criticizing someone and hating on someone. Examples of each.
> 
> critic-Roman Reigns wrestles a slow pace in the ring I think he should speed it up be more exciting.
> 
> hater-Roman Reigns is bad in the ring.
> 
> critic-Roman Reigns wrestles a powerhouse style I don't care for that I prefer a more technical style or high flying style
> 
> hater-screw Roman Reigns he's not even a powerhouse
> 
> critic-Roman Reigns has great look, size, and presence but looks isn't everything.
> 
> hater-Roman Reigns isn't even that big.
> 
> 
> A critic is anaylsing things and basing things on that analysis while a hater refuses to acknowledge things that can't be denied like Roman being bigger than Seth and Dean.


This. :genius


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> Show me exactly where I said Roman wasn't strong. All I said is that he is no stronger than anyone else the same size as him and no, I do not believe he is any stronger than Ambrose. That doesn't make him weak by any means. Jesus.


To claim a guy who used to push around 300 plus pound linemen isnt as strong as Dean Ambrose is not claiming he's weak. So you're telling me that every guy near Roman size in the WWE is as strong as he is. When this guy was a all acc defensive linemen. Really?


Right here :lol Have you stalked them out at the gym or something? Roman is booked to look strong. The only difference between Ambrose and Reigns in reality is hair and tattoos.


Oh and oil. 


The only difference between a former indy wrestler and guy who's not only carry superior size but also who played semi-professional football and more importantly ACC level football while going up against 300 plus pound offensive lineman is hair and tats and oil. If that is not implying the man is weak I'd hate to read what'd you write about someone who you think is weak.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> There is a different between criticizing someone and hating on someone. Examples of each.
> 
> critic-Roman Reigns wrestles a slow pace in the ring I think he should speed it up be more exciting.
> 
> hater-Roman Reigns is bad in the ring.
> 
> critic-Roman Reigns wrestles a powerhouse style I don't care for that I prefer a more technical style or high flying style
> 
> hater-screw Roman Reigns he's not even a powerhouse
> 
> critic-Roman Reigns has great look, size, and presence but looks isn't everything.
> 
> hater-Roman Reigns isn't even that big.
> 
> 
> A critic is anaylsing things and basing things on that analysis while a hater refuses to acknowledge things that can't be denied like *Roman being bigger than Seth and Dean*.


What people are saying is the difference between Seth / Dean and Roman is not much like WWE wants to sell 
Nobody said that Roman was the smallest


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5tDzYg9R0o
> 
> 2:24 here. He did not walk anywhere with anyone, if anything he just stands there and pushes forward a tiny bit. I do not hate Roman by any means but none of this stuff is convincing me that he's legitimately stronger than anyone else who is around the same size as he is. It's called good booking, and if people are believing it then I guess WWE and the Shield are doing their jobs pretty damn well.


yeah, see, fakest move in wrestling (thats not something daft like the cobra)
i dunno if this link works but this is my GF doing the move a year ago.
edit: the link didn't work and i dunno how to rip videos from FB


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> There is a different between criticizing someone and hating on someone. Examples of each.
> 
> critic-Roman Reigns wrestles a slow pace in the ring I think he should speed it up be more exciting.
> 
> hater-Roman Reigns is bad in the ring.
> 
> critic-Roman Reigns wrestles a powerhouse style I don't care for that I prefer a more technical style or high flying style
> 
> hater-screw Roman Reigns he's not even a powerhouse
> 
> critic-Roman Reigns has great look, size, and presence but looks isn't everything.
> 
> hater-Roman Reigns isn't even that big.
> 
> 
> A critic is anaylsing things and basing things on that analysis while a hater refuses to acknowledge things that can't be denied like Roman being bigger than Seth and Dean.


:lol I've seen people write long essays with great detail yet still get called haters and indy marks. But I guess that's how you look at things, because not everyone is going to word it like you did. Saying Reigns isn't even a powerhouse wouldn't make someone a hater to me because he really hasn't showed much power. 

Can I call someone a Seth hater for describing him as me flip floppy or something like that or just calling him a spot monkey or indy guy?


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> I'd like to ask the huge Reigns fans if they've watched anything that Rollins or Ambrose did before they were in the Shield? I too liked Roman the most for a while, mostly because of what WWE was throwing at me, but I started watching some Moxley videos on youtube and gained a completely different perspective on the Shield and by doing that I started paying more attention to Rollins' work as well and both are absolutely excellent. It's not that any of us are bashing Reigns, we just know what Seth and Dean are capable of and how much of it has not yet been showcased in the WWE. I'm pretty sure Reigns, to this point has shown what he has to offer, and if that's good enough for you, then great.


I did, I really liked Rollins, back as Tyler Black, and Dean is growing more and more on me. A lot of people I know don't care for him (his scrappy doo punches mostly) but I tell them now to wait and watch him more, cos he's actually endearing and funny. I understand that people who were into them before might want more for Seth and Dean, that's perfectly natural that you would want your guy spotlighted, and I really believe they will get good pushes once the group breaks up, they are super popular as Shield members and will be on their own.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> What people are saying is the difference between Seth / Dean and Roman is not much like WWE wants to sell
> Nobody said that Roman was the smallest


There's been more than one occasion where I've seen people argue that Roman is no bigger than Dean and Seth. But you're right I don't think anyone has stated he's the smallest.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> To claim a guy who used to push around 300 plus pound linemen isnt as strong as Dean Ambrose is not claiming he's weak. So you're telling me that every guy near Roman size in the WWE is as strong as he is. When this guy was a all acc defensive linemen. Really?
> 
> 
> Right here :lol Have you stalked them out at the gym or something? Roman is booked to look strong. The only difference between Ambrose and Reigns in reality is hair and tattoos.
> 
> 
> Oh and oil.
> 
> 
> The only difference between a former indy wrestler and guy who's not only carry superior size but also who played semi-professional football and more importantly ACC level football while going up against 300 plus pound offensive lineman is hair and tats and oil. If that is not implying the man is weak I'd hate to read what'd you write about someone who you think is weak.


I wouldn't imply Ambrose is weak so your "argument" is invalid. I'm done with this though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The Shield guys will be fine once Trips continues to manage their careers. 

I can picture when they were heels with Trips guarding them with a shovel telling Vince to get Cena away from them :lol


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

They need to stay as far away from Cena as possible.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

No offense, but I think Roman fans on this forum are very sensitive
You are at the level of CM Punk and Bryan fans


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Found it.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> No offense, but I think Roman fans on this forum are very sensitive
> You are at the level of CM Punk and Bryan fans


They gotta protect their boy :draper2 

Think most hardcore fans are sensitive though so really can't fault them. Not all fans can be objective and unbiased. There are Punk fans who think he's never had a bad match or promo. Reigns, Ambrose and Rollins fans are all the same.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Found it.


That's the thing to show how powerful he is? Don't we see this spot all the time during Fatal Fourways or Triple Threats with guys smaller than Reigns?


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Found it.


Cool! Think The Motor City Machine Guns did that same spot in a match in New Japan

EDIT: Oh with one less guy more than likely lol


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> :lol I've seen people write long essays with great detail yet still get called haters and indy marks. But I guess that's how you look at things, because not everyone is going to word it like you did. Saying Reigns isn't even a powerhouse wouldn't make someone a hater to me because he really hasn't showed much power.
> 
> Can I call someone a Seth hater for describing him as me flip floppy or something like that or just calling him a spot monkey or indy guy?


Flippy Floppy? That's my nickname for him because he does flips in the ring. I wouldn't call that hating because he actually does flips in the ring. Calling him just a spot monkey while not acknowledging the fact that Seth is good in the ring then yes I'd call that hating.

A real life example of hating. A women starts taking weight loss supplements like Ripped Fuel Green Tea Extract etc...working out and dieting and loses 20lbs then a few of their friends are praising the women who lost the 20lbs one women in the group speaks up and says "she only lost the weight because she was taking pills". That girl is hating she doesn't acknowledge the woman workouts or diets she just uses the pills to make it a negative thing. This example can be related to the Roman haters who want to criticize him for what they see as a lack of mic skill and in ring skill but downplay his size, look and presence.

Think about it this way. A hater will scream your failures and flaws and whisper your accomplishments and strengths.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> I wouldn't imply Ambrose is weak so your "argument" is invalid. I'm done with this though.


ok.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> No offense, but I think Roman fans on this forum are very sensitive
> You are at the level of CM Punk and Bryan fans


Do you think the Reigns haters are scared? Scared that Reigns is gonna reach his potential and go on to be the main eventer that he's rumoured to be? Scared that once The Shield splits the other two will get pushed down the card? Do you think that is why they hate on Reigns at every turn?

See it kinda works both ways


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm actually excited to see Reigns develop more. I want to see him put on some really good matches start to finish. I want to see him cut a promo that makes me eager to see what he's going to do next. I really do! I don't see it happening for some time, but until then I guess we all get to see him learn.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> That's the thing to show how powerful he is? Don't we see this spot all the time during Fatal Fourways or Triple Threats with guys smaller than Reigns?



Yeah this isn't too good a spot to show his power. Him Samoan dropping Big Show or Henry is much better.

Really though, I think he's quite fast and athletic, those attributes shine more than his power. The WWE should showcase that more.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Found it.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Flippy Floppy? That's my nickname for him because he does flips in the ring. I wouldn't call that hating because he actually does flips in the ring. Calling him just a spot monkey while not acknowledging the fact that Seth is good in the ring then yes I'd call that hating.
> 
> A real life example of hating. A women starts taking weight loss supplements like Ripped Fuel Green Tea Extract etc...working out and dieting and loses 20lbs then a few of their friends are praising the women who lost the 20lbs one women in the group speaks up and says "she only lost the weight because she was taking pills". That girl is hating she doesn't acknowledge the woman workouts or diets she just uses the pills to make it a negative thing. This example can be related to the Roman haters who want to criticize him for what they see as a lack of mic skill and in ring skill but downplay his size, look and presence.
> 
> Think about it this way. A hater will scream your failures and flaws and whisper your accomplishments and strengths.


Well I see flip floppy as hating, it's not a flattering nickname at all especially on a wrestlingforum. Just like how you'd call someone a hater for saying Roman isn't that big or he isn't a power wrestler I'll call someone a hater for calling him flip floppy.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Flippy Floppy's a pretty bad nickname tbh :lol Guys see his flips and dives and don't notice how smart his offense is. I posted this in another thread, quoting myself here.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rollins' signatures and their targeted areas
> 
> Jumping Enzuigiri- face/head
> Springboard knee- face/head
> STO into turnbuckle- face/head
> Skywalker/Shiranui- Head
> Jumping neckbreaker- Head
> Slingblade- Head
> Buckle Bomb- Back and neck/head area.
> Paroxysm- Head
> 
> And his finisher- Blackout targets the head. His Avada Kedavra targeted the face too while God's Last Gift would impact the neck/head region.
> 
> Sure he adds in some flips and dives to pop the crowd but mostly his signature offense builds to his finisher.


Pretty smart wrestler that Seth :rollins


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Well I see flip floppy as hating, it's not a flattering nickname at all especially on a wrestlingforum. Just like how you'd call someone a hater for saying Roman isn't that big or he isn't a power wrestler I'll call someone a hater for calling him flip floppy.


One is about something someone is not example Roman is not big Roman is not a power wrestler.

The other is bout something someone is Seth is flippy floppy.

Tell a difference. 

Outta respect for others on this forum and especially in this thread I will not use that name for Seth anymore.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Flippy Floppy? That's my nickname for him because he does flips in the ring. I wouldn't call that hating because he actually does flips in the ring. Calling him just a spot monkey while not acknowledging the fact that Seth is good in the ring then yes I'd call that hating.
> 
> A real life example of hating. A women starts taking weight loss supplements like Ripped Fuel Green Tea Extract etc...working out and dieting and loses 20lbs then a few of their friends are praising the women who lost the 20lbs one women in the group speaks up and says "she only lost the weight because she was taking pills". That girl is hating she doesn't acknowledge the woman workouts or diets she just uses the pills to make it a negative thing. This example can be related to the Roman haters who want to criticize him for what they see as a lack of mic skill and in ring skill but downplay his size, look and presence.
> 
> Think about it this way. A hater will scream your failures and flaws and whisper your accomplishments and strengths.


Actually I know women who did that other women :lol so damn catty but mainly jealous.



tbp82 said:


> Do you think the Reigns haters are scared? Scared that Reigns is gonna reach his potential and go on to be the main eventer that he's rumoured to be? Scared that once The Shield splits the other two will get pushed down the card? Do you think that is why they hate on Reigns at every turn?
> 
> See it kinda works both ways


:lol Exactly. None of us Reigns supporters are saying put the belt on him right this moment because he's simply not ready yet. But we're not going to not say something when people call him horrible and dismiss his accomplishments. Just because we acknowledge Reigns accomplishments does not take anything away from Dean and Seth. Just because we say well Roman is better than Dean and Seth in this area does not mean that Dean and Seth aren't better than him in other areas. It turns into a pissing contest when if someone says something positive about Reigns somebody has to come in and be like " oh no, it isn't him, that's just booking. He really isn't good at anything. Seth and Dean are better at him in all areas." No one said that Seth and Dean aren't good. 

We compliment Reigns because he has the least supporters out of the three on this board. People love to lay flack on him just because he's still progressing. If Reigns gets one minute to speak in a promo, it's " oh he's terrible. why can't he stay quiet." and at the same time it's " he needs to improve on his promo work." So isn't that what he's doing when he's talking. Seth wasn't that good at first but WWE gave him more mic time and now he's loads better. Roman gets a match. " Oh noes, why are they shoving him down our throats. He's terrible." along with " He needs to work on his ring work." So why do you think they have him in the ring then? For most people on this board the guy can't do anything right. There was even a thread complaining about his roar, I mean really.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I guess the Shield works so well because everyone has a different preference. Some like Reigns the most, some like Ambrose the most and some like Rollins the most. If we all favored one of them, the Shield would have been over a long time ago.

:draper2


But really, we're all on the same side because we like the Shield, regardless of who we favor the most.


----------



## Set For Seth

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> That's the thing to show how powerful he is? Don't we see this spot all the time during Fatal Fourways or Triple Threats with guys smaller than Reigns?


The divas did it too on WM. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> One is about something someone is not example Roman is not big Roman is not a power wrestler.
> 
> The other is bout something someone is Seth is flippy floppy.
> 
> Tell a difference.
> 
> Outta respect for others on this forum and especially in this thread I will not use that name for Seth anymore.


I appreciate, maybe you'll be able to remove that hater tag I already set on you. It'll take time though so never give up :cena4

And really no difference, I haven't been convinced that Roman is a power wrestler, I see Cesaro, Big E, Ryback and I notice their power moves. I see Cesaro lifting up Big Show on his own I see Ryback powerbombing Sheamus I see Big as tossing people around. Maybe the WWE will book Roman like a power wrestler so I could call him that.



Set For Seth said:


> The divas did it too on WM. :lol


They're power wrestlers too brother.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Oh come on, I still marked when I saw that move and I bet my ass off if we go back a few Threads and that match, I would see y'all marking out as well. 
Yeah, everybody from Hornswoggle to Big Show could do this move. 
But jesus, it's wrestling. It's supposed to look strong and that move lives to make the "_lifter_" look powerful. 

No question Ambrose or Rollins could've excecuted it as well reality-wise.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> Oh come on, I still marked when I saw that move and I bet my ass off if we go back a few Threads and that match, I would see y'all marking out as well.
> Yeah, everybody from Hornswoggle to Big Show could do this move.
> But jesus, it's wrestling. It's supposed to look strong and that move lives to make the "_lifter_" look powerful.
> 
> No question Ambrose or Rollins could've excecuted it as well reality-wise.




Shhhhh or they'll call you a hater :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You can't deny Roman's size, presence etc... But you also can't deny that he is outshined in the ring by his Shield counterparts. The two of those go hand in hand too. And those who say he isn't, what are you watching? I don't want to be a hater (I'll admit he can work) but Rollins and Ambrose can work better. It just takes time. He doesn't chain/link moves well together and we get the same sort of thing, however what we do get is executed well. He just needs to change it up slightly every once in a while. It's not asking for a lot. 

It's not hate, it just stating what we think. If I think Reigns works well in the ring/shows improvement then I'll say it, if I think he sucked - then guess what? I'll say it. Just like if I think Ambrose did something cringe-worthy I'd laugh my ass off and say it, same with Rollins. 

However, andmore importantly, you can't deny that he has improved. Just like Rollins has, just like Ambrose has RE: his face portrayal. 


Look like we're going to be on this roundabout all night.... Le sigh.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> Oh come on, I still marked when I saw that move and I bet my ass off if we go back a few Threads and that match, I would see y'all marking out as well.
> Yeah, everybody from Hornswoggle to Big Show could do this move.
> But jesus, it's wrestling. It's supposed to look strong and that move lives to make the "_lifter_" look powerful.
> 
> No question Ambrose or Rollins could've excecuted it as well reality-wise.


I'm sure the Architect would have been able to, he's a genius. He probably would have carried them all and ran over to the opposite turnbuckle and powerbomb them into it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Do you think the Reigns haters are scared? Scared that Reigns is gonna reach his potential and go on to be the main eventer that he's rumoured to be? Scared that once The Shield splits the other two will get pushed down the card? Do you think that is why they hate on Reigns at every turn?
> 
> See it kinda works both ways




I do not think so, ask them 

It would be a shame that Seth / Dean get pushed down the card, because they are two very talented young people.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I'm sure the Architect would have been able to, he's a genius. He probably would have carried them all and ran over to the opposite turnbuckle and powerbomb them into it.


You're absolutely ridiculous at times :lol but I admire your commitment


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Soup going in dry :lmao :lol

Roman's impressed me far far more with his speed, athleticism and selling than his power tbh. Those are his big plus points. Maybe he'll show more power spots in the future. Anyway, he's good at what he does, and what he doesn't do, he'll learn gradually. All depends on how his push is handled.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Soup going in dry :lmao :lol
> 
> Roman's impressed me far far more with his speed, athleticism and selling than his power tbh. Those are his big plus points. Maybe he'll show more power spots in the future. Anyway, he's good at what he does, and what he doesn't do, he'll learn gradually. All depends on how his push is handled.


Exactly, he is good at what he does. Could he expand? Yes. Just like Ambrose and Rollins could do with expanding. They all have things they could improve on, they all have things they are fantastic at. 

I also feel like Reigns hasn't found his 'thing' yet. Not really, and if he has they aren't entirely letting him showcase that(?) Unless his thing is the hot tag. 

Again, this is something that is going to come with time. 

I feel like for a long time he had a 'thing' - the strong, silent one in The Shield. I often feel like they shouldn't have taken that away from him. They could've always had him breakaway with a manager when The Shield split, no big deal. It's a difficult one because in order for him to improve the audience needs to see him go through his "weaknesses" otherwise he isn't going to be able to tackle them, overcome them and grow.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Okay 4 more pages to go folks! Good job this afternoon :dance


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The Reigns spear from out of nowhere is what dreams are made of.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

This is pretty much our discussion right here..... #SorrySoup


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This is pretty much our discussion right here..... #SorrySoup


Yes Seth is definitely the cute one. (Y)


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This is pretty much our discussion right here..... #SorrySoup


:lmao Nice Gif!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: Possible Stipulation for Payback






> Source: F4WOnline
> 
> The Shield vs. Evolution at the WWE Payback pay-per-view may end up being an elimination match.






.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This is pretty much our discussion right here..... #SorrySoup


Plz don't make me send you the reps I used to send Calabrose :rollins

Seth is Power,Crazy and Cute all rolled into one, that's why many people see him as one of the closest guys to being the complete package.

*Crazy*









*Power*









*Cute*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Seth is totes adorable :cheer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Plz don't make me send you the reps I used to send Calabrose :rollins
> 
> Seth is Power,Crazy and Cute all rolled into one, that's why many people see him as one of the closest guys to being the complete package.
> 
> *Crazy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Power*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cute*


*THE EFFORT*.... The effort that went into this post to showcase your boy :clap :lmao


























:ambrose3


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> *Crazy*


:banderas That was so fantastic!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I sometimes wonder if Roman would benefit from a different in ring style than a Powerhouse one? To me, Roman is more impressive in his athleticism, speed, energy and presence. Limiting him to "power moves" are sort of an injustice to his potential in my opinion.

I believe if WWE let him adapt and expand his moveset to better fit him, he will really begin to shine and improve rapidly. I'm not saying completely remove his strength based moves, but some moves geared more towards speed and his athletic nature would be ideal.

WWE wants him to be this bad ass powerhouse of a few words when I think they're pushing him towards the wrong direction. He's not meant to be a Goldberg or Lesnar(nobody can be a Lesnar since he's a genetic freak of an animal :lol). Let him use his presence and raw energy to his advantage. Give him some moves that have kind of a quick snap to them. His strength can still be displayed, but more in a faster intensity.

Roman is always in his element when his matches start to quicken the pace and he gets to perform his signature moves. It's almost like a switch is flipped when he gets to be nothing but raw intense energy elevated by great speed for a big guy. He seems more confident and in the zone.

I don't know, maybe they should edge away from him being a powerhouse and see how that works out for him. Roman seems very capable of many moves and maneuvers, but is being limited to only bouts of "strength".


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I sometimes wonder if Roman would benefit from a different in ring style than a Powerhouse one? To me, Roman is more impressive in his athleticism, speed, energy and presence. Limiting him to "power moves" are sort of an injustice to his potential in my opinion.
> 
> I believe if WWE let him adapt and expand his moveset to better fit him, he will really begin to shine and improve rapidly. I'm not saying completely remove his strength based moves, but some moves geared more towards speed and his athletic nature would be ideal.
> 
> WWE wants him to be this bad ass powerhouse of a few words when I think they're pushing him towards the wrong direction. He's not meant to be a Goldberg or Lesnar(nobody can be a Lesnar since he's a genetic freak of an animal :lol). Let him use his presence and raw energy to his advantage. Give him some moves that have kind of a quick snap to them. His strength can still be displayed, but more in a faster intensity.
> 
> Roman is always in his element when his matches start to quicken the pace and he gets to perform his signature moves. It's almost like a switch is flipped when he gets to be nothing but raw intense energy elevated by great speed for a big guy. He seems more confident and in the zone.
> 
> I don't know, maybe they should edge away from him being a powerhouse and see how that works out for him. Roman seems very capable of many moves and maneuvers, but is being limited to only bouts of "strength".




I think we just became halfies :side:

Turn heel on Sparrow :rollins


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



DoubtGin said:


> .


Yeah I kinda thought it looks possible too, especially with HHH's promo and "taking their time" with Roman.

I think Reigns makes a last stand and comes real close but falls short, thus handing Evolution the victory and continuing the feud. Heaven knows with Bryan gone, the pressure on this feud and The Shield in particular will be higher than ever. To their credit, the boys thrive in it.



SoupBro said:


> Plz don't make me send you the reps I used to send Calabrose :rollins
> 
> Seth is Power,Crazy and Cute all rolled into one, that's why many people see him as one of the closest guys to being the complete package.
> 
> *Crazy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Power*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cute*




GOAT. GOAT post in WF history. All Rollinites stand with you brother. Proud :banderas :banderas


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This is pretty much our discussion right here..... #SorrySoup


What's this from? The preshow? 



SoupBro said:


> Plz don't make me send you the reps I used to send Calabrose :rollins
> 
> Seth is Power,Crazy and Cute all rolled into one, that's why many people see him as one of the closest guys to being the complete package.
> 
> *Crazy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Power*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cute*


Man I wish I could rep this. (Y)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I sometimes wonder if Roman would benefit from a different in ring style than a Powerhouse one? To me, Roman is more impressive in his athleticism, speed, energy and presence. Limiting him to "power moves" are sort of an injustice to his potential in my opinion.
> 
> I believe if WWE let him adapt and expand his moveset to better fit him, he will really begin to shine and improve rapidly. I'm not saying completely remove his strength based moves, but some moves geared more towards speed and his athletic nature would be ideal.
> 
> WWE wants him to be this bad ass powerhouse of a few words when I think they're pushing him towards the wrong direction. He's not meant to be a Goldberg or Lesnar(nobody can be a Lesnar since he's a genetic freak of an animal :lol). Let him use his presence and raw energy to his advantage. Give him some moves that have kind of a quick snap to them. His strength can still be displayed, but more in a faster intensity.
> 
> Roman is always in his element when his matches start to quicken the pace and he gets to perform his signature moves. It's almost like a switch is flipped when he gets to be nothing but raw intense energy elevated by great speed for a big guy. He seems more confident and in the zone.
> 
> I don't know, maybe they should edge away from him being a powerhouse and see how that works out for him. Roman seems very capable of many moves and maneuvers, but is being limited to only bouts of "strength".


I definitely agree with some of the points you make Wynter... But can I argue that moving him away from being the "powerhouse" makes Reigns lose his identity? Or should I say can I throw that question out to the floor?

Arguably Ambrose/Rollins cover the athletic areas (fast paced spots, more running ropes etc), having him step into that role against those two - would it make him weaker? Especially when put up against Rollins considering this is kinda his specialty? Wouldn't he be better to work on his "powerhouse" niche labelling whilst in The Shield and then behind the scenes work on this faster pace and throw this in occasionally without him losing what he is known for/what makes him stand out amongst the group whilst he remains in the group? 

Rather than spreading himself thinly, make himself so damn strong within one thing that he can't be ridiculed or "hated on". One step at a time, kinda thing. I mean of course still keep it in the back of your mind and show versatility but you need something that is 'yours' to have that starting point. Surely? Everyone needs something that people can pinpoint to them in order to make them memorable(?)

I don't even know if I'm being coherent here, I'm just typing. :lol






Frico said:


> What's this from? The preshow?


Yeah, preshow. Stolen off of tumblr (of course. Had a browse on there earlier and came across it :lol)


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Thanks, I missed it on Monday due to severe lagging on my stream. :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You don't ask TMR where the links come from. She just has them. She's always had them. She's the Link-MASTAHHH.

1st amendment of Shield thread :kobe :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lol You're not being inchoerent boo. I understood what you wrote completely 

I have no problem with Roman keeping his powerhouse role in the Shield. He plays his part in the stable and it works in that context. With Dean and Seth there to pick up the slack of his limited moveset, it's not as glaring of a weakness...at least until he's out on his own. And that's where I worry for him the most and fear how far WWE will push him in a role that just doesn't fit him.

When Roman cuts his better promos, he's all cocky and Mr. Sassy with a hint of bad ass and some flirting. And that's the thing, it's nearly the opposite of this complete bad ass of a few words WWE is trying to so hard to convey. WWE should know from experience how much a gimmick change a talent is more comfortable with can mean everything. The Rock? They tried to push as this uber babyface and the crowd hated him. But the minute they trusted him with the Rock persona, a whole new, better wrestler was born. Same with Stone Cold who went from the Ringmaster to this shit talking, ass kicking bad ass.

And even with more recent talents like Bray Wyatt. They allowed him to do a gimmick that better suited him and bam! A whole new world of opportunities opened for him.

I think if they allow Roman to do what is most comfortable for him, in and out of the ring, they will get the huge superstar they see in him.

EDIT: @Raven how dare you try and turn me against my Halfie :no:

Have you no shame??!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You don't ask TMR where the links come from. She just has them. She's always had them. She's the Link-MASTAHHH.
> 
> 1st amendment of Shield thread :kobe :lol


DAT PRE-SHOW LINK 

:mark: :mark:

http://vimeo.com/95060093

Praise be to Dean Ambrose Vimeo


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> DAT PRE-SHOW LINK
> 
> :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/95060093
> 
> Praise be to Dean Ambrose Vimeo


Gracias. :ambrose

And Reigns is main eventing against Orton in a steel cage match right now in WWE Glasgow. Rollins and Ambrose beat Rybaxel earlier.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You mean they aren't at a hotel room texting with a member of WF? What lies :kobe :lmao


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

what match is that seth/taker gif from?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Team Hell No and Taker vs The Shield from Raw in London last year.

Link-MASTAHH, the match please :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> what match is that seth/taker gif from?


Goat match again Taker, Kane and Bryan in London on April 2013

http://vimeo.com/64731068

Tag Match continues on the app
http://vimeo.com/64749260


Lol, I was on it bro. One minute behind you, getting a little slow here :lmao


Edit: Wynter, loving the stuff you are post here in relation to Reigns


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Goat match again Taker, Kane and Bryan in London on April 2013
> 
> http://vimeo.com/64731068
> 
> Tag Match continues on the app
> http://vimeo.com/64749260


Thanks


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ok so after just speedreading through the last dozen or so pages, this is where I stand:

I admire the living shit out of Roman Reigns. There's really no need to front. 

I remember vividly the first week of the Shield. It wasn't even the Shield back then, that came from their first interview ofcourse. It was just Dean Ambrose (whose arrival I had been patiently awaiting ever since FCW turned NXT and he fell off my radar), Seth Rollins (whom I had not been expecting to debut because he still held the NXT title, but there he was anyway) and.. what was that third one called again? Oh, right, Roman Reigns.

I remember thinking "he's got the look, but does he have what it takes?" - and so I went looking for his previous work, and what I found didn't really impress much on the mic part, and didn't really captivate me in ring either. I was skeptical as to how he would hold up, but was willing to give it time.

Fast forward from then to now. That man, Roman Reigns (not a name you would be easy to forget at this point anymore) just spent a year plus in close proximity to two GREAT wrestlers, and he's taken it all in. There is one man, eager to learn, if ever I've seen one. Sure, he doesn't quite have the instincts that experienced ring veterans like Ambrose and Rollins have, but that comes with time. Talent. Hard work. Experience. Charisma. The four pillars of what makes a wrestler great. Talent and Charisma that man has in spades and what he lacks in experience, he makes up in hard work. I'm not sure how anyone can fault that.

I keep reading discussions about Reigns' eventual solo push. Seems like the 2 main worries are that 1) Ambrose and Rollins will be sacrifided to him or 2) that he's not ready and will fall flat on his face. That Ambrose and Rollins are covering up his weaknesses. 

In case of 1) I don't really see the problem. Say they end up in a three way feud, and Reigns just crushes them. Worst case scenario, they get no offense in and are for all intents and purposes treated like pushovers. Here's the thing: the feud ENDS. Reigns moves on, and so do Ambrose and Rollins. And who are we really kidding here: BOTH of them have been tearing it up since day 1, and gotten plenty of spotlight by the WWE. They are BOTH going to be on our weekly tv screens for a very long time to come if they stay healthy and on their game. If you have doubts about that, either you are a die hard WWE mistruster (I can't really blame you if you are :lmao, but you would have to be very jaded indeed if you think WWE can keep Ambrose and Rollins from being entertaining ANYWHERE on the card) or you just haven't been paying very close attention to the awesomeness that is Ambrose and Rollins. 

In case of 2) I just figure he's got to learn at some point. They're going to split off eventually, and he's going to have to do it by himself. That's just fact. Trips seems to trust him to do just that under the brightest of spotlights. I think Reigns won't crack under the pressure, I really don't. But if he does (or more likely, just doesn't do as well as others might have under similar booking), he'll learn from it, that's just the kind of guy he is. So he'll fuck up, big deal. He'll get better. He's surrounded by some great guys in his generation. Some great inspiration to look at, grow with. I, for one, am very excited about the future, and see Roman Reigns as a big part of that. And he's my third favorite member from the Shield ffs! :lmao


Ok so all logic aside... :sansa

What I want for Paybacx-mas, is an Evolution - The Shield (drumroll please) ... I'm waiting ... ok thank you, where was I? Right, Payback, fantasybooking, Evolution - The Shield ... Elimination Chamber match for the vacated WWEWHC Title! The almost limitless amount of teaming up and betrayal a scenario like that would enable is just :banderas to me..

Plus, you know, Dean and Roman in the pods while Seth is in there by himself for some time.. pacing.. going a little nuts.. :homer

Ok, back to rewatching that post show clip. There's my silver lining right there. The moment they split up, and whoever gets the initial major push, or is allowed to get more prestigious quicker, whatever happens.. I get a solo Ambrose feud. It's win win...

/slightlyintoxicatedramble


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> Gracias. :ambrose
> 
> And Reigns is main eventing against Orton in a steel cage match right now in WWE Glasgow. Rollins and Ambrose beat Rybaxel earlier.


Reigns main eventing and Rollins/Ambrose facing jobbers. Get ready Roman Reigns fans even more hate coming his way. Those matches speak to a lot of people's worries on this board


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You mean they aren't at a hotel room texting with a member of WF? What lies :kobe :lmao












Y'all so damn messy :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 

That's why we get along so well :cool2


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I have no problem with Roman keeping his powerhouse role in the Shield. He plays his part in the stable and it works in that context. With Dean and Seth there to pick up the slack of his limited moveset, it's not as glaring of a weakness...at least until he's out on his own. And that's where I worry for him the most and fear how far WWE will push him in a role that just doesn't fit him.
> 
> When Roman cuts his better promos, he's all cocky and Mr. Sassy with a hint of bad ass and some flirting. And that's the thing, it's nearly the opposite of this complete bad ass of a few words WWE is trying to so hard to convey. WWE should know from experience how much a gimmick change a talent is more comfortable with can mean everything. The Rock? They tried to push as this uber babyface and the crowd hated him. But the minute they trusted him with the Rock persona, a whole new, better wrestler was born. Same with Stone Cold who went from the Ringmaster to this shit talking, ass kicking bad ass.


Legit Post there Wynter,
Roman's football back round means he's going to be put in that powerhouse category, but after the numerous, numerous, numerous matches I've seen of him since FCW/NXT and WWE that isn't his major strength, it's his athletic ability and explosiveness not necessarily his flat out power.

It's why his been so good in tag matches and not so much in singles because tags have more scope to do those explosive pacy spots. I'd like him to use his power more for striking then heavy lifting ala John Cena or Cesaro.

He does have potential as a singles worker though and in my perfect world in 2 years he'd cut promos like the Rock and work matches like the best strikers in the biz like a young Samoa Joe or Undertaker towards the end of his career.
Feck they should hire Joe to mentor him :mark:, who am I kidding


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

When Rollins isn't GOATing on RAW or PPV's he's GOATing at houseshows.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You mean they aren't at a hotel room texting with a member of WF? What lies :kobe :lmao





SubZero3:16 said:


> Y'all so damn messy :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> That's why we get along so well :cool2


I'm a little lost here and am too lazy to go further past the previous page. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> I'm getting a distinct feeling from the promos on Monday that it will be an elimination match and Seth and Dean will be eliminated first, leaving Reigns to somehow overcome the odds and beat all 3 members of Evolution himself. I sincerely hope I'm wrong about it but it definitely gave me that vibe. The last thing they need to be doing is making Ambrose and Rollins look way weaker than Reigns.


That would be just... :no:

I like Reigns, but the fact that he always is the one that gets the last promo and gets the most camera time, having him blatantly look closely into the camera, Triple H pedigree-ing him & getting a triple powerbomb (while the other Shield members just get the usual stuff), I mean.. They need to focus more on the other two.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> When Rollins isn't GOATing on RAW or PPV's he's GOATing at houseshows.


Rollins in a steel cage match :banderas, wonder if they'll do this these on Raw as well.


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Rollins in a steel cage match :banderas, wonder if they'll do this these on Raw as well.


It was Reigns vs Orton in the cage as the main event. Not sure on the result but Ambrose tried to make the save after Rybaxel got in apparently. Then Rollins came outta nowhere with the dive. Crowd ate up everything Shield related based on tweets I've read. :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Rollins in a steel cage match :banderas, wonder if they'll do this these on Raw as well.


With or without cameras, GOATS gonna GOAT.

:rollins


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> When Rollins isn't GOATing on RAW or PPV's he's GOATing at houseshows.


He is so far passed the nine lives now, right?! 
:banderas

Seriously hope his GOAT ass does this at my house show on Saturday! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I'm a little lost here and am too lazy to go further past the previous page. :lol


Frantics :cool2


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> It was Reigns vs Orton in the cage as the main event. Not sure on the result but Ambrose tried to make the save after Rybaxel got in apparently. Then Rollins came outta nowhere with the dive. Crowd ate up everything Shield related based on tweets I've read. :banderas


Still would be cool if they re-did it on RAW though.



ROLLINS said:


> With or without cameras, GOATS gonna GOAT.
> 
> :rollins


The complete and utter absence of fear and disregard the dude has for his own safety even when selling for goodness sake is awesome and scary all at the same time. One of the main reasons he'll never be low on any card, he's just must see tbf.




tylermoxreigns said:


> He is so far passed the nine lives now, right?!
> :banderas
> 
> Seriously hope his GOAT ass does this at my house show on Saturday! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Whoa - :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticl...n=Feed:+pwinsider+(PWInsider+Latest+Articles)


> An update from the UK Tour. At the beginning of the show tonight, they announced Daniel Bryan would not be attending (huge chorus of boos). Randy Orton came out and said he was unhappy as he wanted to cash in his rematch against Bryan tonight. Instead he called out Roman Reigns and the result is a steel cage match as the main event.
> 
> **The Shield (Rollins & Ambrose) defeated Rybaxel. Shield were super over.*:banderas:mark:
> 
> *Fatal Four Way for IC title. Wade Barrett defeated Jack Swagger, RVD & Big E. Barrett was booed due to his anti Scottish promo but you could tell the fans were itching to cheer him.
> 
> *Mark Henry beat Fandango in a dance contest. Henry danced to Billie Jean, complete with silver diamante glove!
> 
> *Rusev squashed Sin Cara.
> 
> *Big Show beat Kane in a Last Man Standing match. Plenty of plunder from the veterans. Very good.
> 
> *Adrian Neville retained the NXT Title against Bo Dallas. Bo had a rematch promo that was just awesome. Crowd were not into the match until the finish. Smattering of Bo chants tho. Money, just like his brother.
> 
> *Funkadactyls & Paige defeated Tamina, Rosa Mendes & Layla. Paige was super over too. Tamina is a good heel at working the crowd and the match.
> 
> **Main Event Steel Cage Match saw Roman Reigns defeat Randy Orton. Epic match, with Reigns red hot with the crowd. Rybaxel came out to interfere 3 on 1. Rollins & Ambrose with the save. Spear and the 3 count. If Daniel Bryan is out long term, they have an abundance of talent they can push.*:banderas:mark:
> 
> Overall, a good show. Surprisingly, not that many Yes chants but there was a lot of DB merchandise and posters. Zero CM Punk chants or merchandise.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> An update from the UK Tour. At the beginning of the show tonight, they announced Daniel Bryan would not be attending (huge chorus of boos). Randy Orton came out and said he was unhappy as he wanted to cash in his rematch against Bryan tonight. Instead he called out Roman Reigns and the result is a steel cage match as the main event.
> 
> *The Shield (Rollins & Ambrose) defeated Rybaxel. Shield were super over.
> 
> *Fatal Four Way for IC title. Wade Barrett defeated Jack Swagger, RVD & Big E. Barrett was booed due to his anti Scottish promo but you could tell the fans were itching to cheer him.
> 
> *Mark Henry beat Fandango in a dance contest. Henry danced to Billie Jean, complete with silver diamante glove!
> 
> *Rusev squashed Sin Cara.
> 
> *Big Show beat Kane in a Last Man Standing match. Plenty of plunder from the veterans. Very good.
> 
> *Adrian Neville retained the NXT Title against Bo Dallas. Bo had a rematch promo that was just awesome. Crowd were not into the match until the finish. Smattering of Bo chants tho. Money, just like his brother.
> 
> *Funkadactyls & Paige defeated Tamina, Rosa Mendes & Layla. Paige was super over too. Tamina is a good heel at working the crowd and the match.
> 
> *Main Event Steel Cage Match saw Roman Reigns defeat Randy Orton. Epic match, with Reigns red hot with the crowd. Rybaxel came out to interfere 3 on 1. Rollins & Ambrose with the save. Spear and the 3 count. If Daniel Bryan is out long term, they have an abundance of talent they can push.
> 
> Overall, a good show. Surprisingly, not that many Yes chants but there was a lot of DB merchandise and posters. Zero CM Punk chants or merchandise.


Great news! UK crowd wid dat appreciation. I wished Payback was in the UK and not in Chicago. I really don't want any matches being over run with Punk chants.


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Last one I promise. :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> Last one I promise. :banderas


All of this talent and WWE got them still renting cars to get to events. :no: They need their own tour bus damn it! :cussin: Vince your show would've been shit last year if the shield boys and daniel bryan to an extent weren't carrying it on their backs.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Frantics :cool2


Oh I see. Another case of like with you-know-who eh? I kinda figured that from the start, but...oh well. 
C'est la vie. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Oh I see. Another case of like with you-know-who eh? I kinda figured that from the start, but...oh well.
> C'est la vie. :lol


Girrrllllllllllllll ain't nobody tell you how it went down? It was like a damn soap opera :lmao:lmao:lmao With an epic crash and burn finale :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So Randy and Roman had an epic match?? :mark: :mark: :mark: I MUST see it :dance.

Where is the link Mastah damn it!! 

Nice to see our boys getting all the praises and confidence in being part of the talents who can carry the company. Of course as a Bryan mark I'm sad he is injured, but a silver lining comes in the form of the Shield probably getting more tv time and an even bigger push to make up for the lack of DB :dance

Zero!! :cheer :cheer How's chapter two going boo :


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So Randy and Roman had an epic match?? :mark: :mark: :mark: I MUST see it :dance.
> 
> Where is the link Mastah damn it!!
> 
> 
> Zero!! :cheer :cheer How's chapter two going boo


I got a thousand words so far. I gotta try and finish it. Wait………………………… have you even read chapter one yet? :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Girrrllllllllllllll ain't nobody tell you how it went down? It was like a damn soap opera :lmao:lmao:lmao With an epic crash and burn finale :lol


Ain't no body tells me shit. Where and when did this happen? PM ME :mark:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I got a thousand words so far. I gotta try and finish it. Wait………………………… have you even read chapter one yet? :side:


You know I did bitch...I couldn't wait for a binge...i have no willpower :no:

I owe you a review and my Halfie like 2-3 reviews :lol I'm slacking 

Dean and Naomi though? Giving Dean some flavor in his life? :cool2

And I want to hug you for having Adam Rose in the story : You made me a happy bitch when I saw that :dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> You know I did bitch...I couldn't wait for a binge...i have no willpower :no:
> 
> I owe you a review and my Halfie like 2-3 reviews :lol I'm slacking
> 
> Dean and Naomi though? Giving Dean some flavor in his life? :cool2
> 
> And I want to hug you for having Adam Rose in the story : You made me a happy bitch when I saw that :dance


Girl, he needs somebody to check his ass and not run rings around :lol

It's okay tho boo, you can keep that hug


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Ain't no body tells me shit. Where and when did this happen? PM ME :mark:


I'm sending u the tea but damn my arms tired from all of this typing :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm sending u the tea but damn my arms tired from all of this typing :lol


You know ily right?


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

From F4WOnline:


> Just back from the Glasgow WWE show tonight.
> In the main event, Roman Reigns looked liked he got banged up in a botched spot in his cage match with Randy Orton. Reigns was charging from the corner to spear Orton, who looked to turn it into his turning bodyslam. There was some misunderstanding and it looked as though they clashed heads, leaving Reigns pretty bloody.
> They finished the match (an awesome final five minutes), but Reigns looked pretty out of it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> You know ily right?












Everyone does, whether they want to or not, isn't that right Wynter?


----------



## Vyer

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



DoubtGin said:


> From F4WOnline:


Wow, hope he will be ok. 
Shield looks like they putting on a good show, as usual.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



DoubtGin said:


> Just back from the Glasgow WWE show tonight.
> In the main event, Roman Reigns looked liked he got banged up in a botched spot in his cage match with Randy Orton. Reigns was charging from the corner to spear Orton, who looked to turn it into his turning bodyslam. There was some misunderstanding and it looked as though they clashed heads, leaving Reigns pretty bloody.
> They finished the match (an awesome final five minutes), but Reigns looked pretty out of it.


Oh that's okay. Seth will clean him right up :agree: Reigns does seem to get bloodied alot around Orton. I don't care tho, that's one of the reasons I watch wrestling anyways, to see people bleed :dance


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Everyone does, whether they want to or not, *isn't that right Wynter?*


You got that right Zero!!!











:side:


EDIT: Roman sure bleeds a lot. I mean, it does add to the visual and makes the match feel that much more real, but damn boy, watch yourself :lol


----------



## Mr. Yes

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Being "out of it" after head trauma is a sign of a concussion. Hope he's okay.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Everyone does, whether they want to or not, isn't that right Wynter?


True enough I suppose. :ambrose
Bleh I need to sleep. BYE


----------



## Mr. Yes

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> You got that right Zero!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


Damn  I didn't mean to walk away from you like that boo, next time


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Mr. Yes said:


>


Meh, that's a little scratch, he'll be fine. Just need to walk it off.


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Damn  I didn't mean to walk away from you like that boo, next time


burnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

:lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Damn  I didn't mean to walk away from you like that boo, next time


:lmao and this is why I love you :angel


Damn, did Roman bust the same damn eyebrow again??? Psh, I hope he's squinting and his eye isn't shutting close :side:

Why these wrestlers hating so hard though? They always coming for that flawless face. Randy mad because Roman is prettier than him and can swim in these hoes' panties the moment he steps out :dance


 

Nah, I hope he's good though. Concussions are no joke and WWE needs to stop having Seth do these crazy spots everywhere his ass goes before that boy(whatever higher entity forbids)gets seriously hurt. I mean damn, he pulling of PPV spots at a house show???


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I just read through some of the past pages and that gave me a fuckin headache. I wish everyone would just sit back and enjoy the fuckery that is WWE booking sometimes. Just sit and enjoy the ride..but seriously the amount of Roman hate is just unreal. The man just can't win and I really just don't understand why.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao and this is why I love you :angel
> 
> 
> Damn, did Roman bust the same damn eyebrow again??? Psh, I hope he's squinting and his eye isn't shutting close :side:
> 
> Why these wrestlers hating so hard though? They always coming for that flawless face. Randy mad because Roman is prettier than him and can swim in these hoes' panties the moment he steps out :dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I hope he's good though. Concussions are no joke and WWE needs to stop having Seth do these crazy spots everywhere his ass goes before that boy(whatever higher entity forbids)gets seriously hurt. I mean damn, he pulling of PPV spots at a house show???



Yup they always coming for his face. Vince needs to stop with all of those damn closeups even Titus called him a pretty bitch :lmao:lmao

Yeah I'm like why is Seth doing all of this crazy stuff and it isn't even on Raw. Don't be breaking down my baby before he goes solo and brings the masses to their knees. He's a huge potential money earner Vince, don't be fucking up your investment so unnecessarily like this.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't be breaking down my baby before he goes solo and brings the masses to their knees. He's a huge potential money earner Vince, don't be fucking up your investment so unnecessarily like this.


Zero makin it sound Vince is a pimp from the 80's or some shit and Sethy his main bitch 

"Gotta save that body for the big spenders baby"
:vince6


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> Zero makin it sound Vince is a pimp from the 80's or some shit and Sethy his main bitch
> 
> "Gotta save that body for the big spenders baby"
> :vince6


Well Vince is kinda The Grandmaster Pimp of the WWE :lol

He sends guys out there in nothing more than underwear to put on a show while wrestling another guy drenched in baby oil. Then at the end of the week he gives them their cut. Wrestling. It' s just like prostitution.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

OK, I can't go back that many pages :lol

But what is this I see about Raven trying to turn Halfie heel against me? HM????? :no: I think it's time to Blackout someone...

Good thing my Halfie is the most loyal and an absolute saint. Love you boo! :cheer

The shade :lmao 

And Seth love :mark: :mark: My adorable little thing throwing himself off steel cages and whatnot...tone it down before you kill yourself :lol

I'll respond rationally once I've had time to read through what's going on in here :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Rumors are that Shield vs Evolution at Payback will be an elimination match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> OK, I can't go back that many pages :lol
> 
> But what is this I see about Raven trying to turn Halfie heel against me? HM????? :no: I think it's time to Blackout someone...
> 
> Good thing my Halfie is the most loyal and an absolute saint. Love you boo! :cheer
> 
> The shade :lmao
> 
> And Seth love :mark: :mark: My adorable little thing throwing himself off steel cages and whatnot...tone it down before you kill yourself :lol
> 
> I'll respond rationally once I've had time to read through what's going on in here :lol


Nothing much going on in here except me riling up folks to get this thread going again. Can you imagine that it's been 2 weeks and we haven't reached 100 pages yet? It's absolutely pathetic :no: Somebody had to do something about it :agree:


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Nothing much going on in here except me riling up folks to get this thread going again. Can you imagine that it's been 2 weeks and we haven't reached 100 pages yet? It's absolutely pathetic :no: Somebody had to do something about it :agree:


Well, knew I could count on you for that, Zero  We've been far too behaved in here :lol But whoa, over 10 pages since I last got on. Impressive. Very impressive 

Edit: Chapter 2 :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> Well, knew I could count on you for that, Zero  We've been far too behaved in here :lol But whoa, over 10 pages since I last got on. Impressive. Very impressive


Well I try


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

*reads Sparrows post and zeros focus on the words "Chapter 2"*.....:side:...*slithers from the forum and to fanfiction.net*


Cough..don't get any ideas Zero...I'm not checking for your story...I'm looking for...something else.....:side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*










And to be a little bit relevant, some pretty Seth (this is how he should look all the time):










Halfie, I was, ahem, encouraging Zero to get on it  I don't think it's there yet :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

-_____- Annnnd I got excited for nothing! :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> -_____- Annnnd I got excited for nothing! :lol


Yeah I never said that it was done.

You can't rush genius.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> -_____- Annnnd I got excited for nothing! :lol


Sorry boo :lol I'll express myself more clearly next time.

Binge on the other things I told you about for now 

(Y) Zero


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> Reigns being referred to as the Juggernaut gives me X-Men feels :banderas Him spearing people just like the (original :lol) Juggernaut running and not stopping.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Really thinking of using the name Oxi suggested :hmm:

*SoupbRollins*







:rollins


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Soup you see Rollins going GOAT in Glasgow? :banderas


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns tweeted out a pic of his injury...Ouch.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> Soup you see Rollins going GOAT in Glasgow? :banderas


When you say going GOAT isn't that the usual. Rollins never stops GOATing.


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> When you say going GOAT isn't that the usual. Rollins never stops GOATing.












#Truth. :mark:


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: Reigns' gash


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Video of Reigns vs Orton from Glasgow (credit to owner):






The botch is kinda missed but Rollins' jump is also in there.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well Vince is kinda The Grandmaster Pimp of the WWE :lol
> 
> He sends guys out there in nothing more than underwear to put on a show while wrestling another guy drenched in baby oil. Then at the end of the week he gives them their cut. Wrestling. It' s just like prostitution.


Tis true. So true. It's been right in front of my eyes the whole time  

I like it :dance


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

wow finally caught up again... really trying to stay off this site from Mondays to Wednesdays so I don't give in and read any spoilers from raw (again - don't get to see raw until Wednesday night) so every Thursday have to catch up on sooooo many pages.

don't mind though, you all crack me up. :lmao:lmao:lmao

just watched the opening segment of raw again. found myself laughing out loud at deans face when roman asked 'is that all you got?' - really starting to see the genius of that guy. lol btw still yet to check out the moxley vids linked up for me a few (million) pages back - thank you Moxleymoxx

also just noticed another red rep from baines on toast :frustrate seriously??? how old is this person?

sooooo saw romans tweet. poor baby - really got to get my arse over to wherever he is and kiss that booboo... try to get him to feel better in so many ways.... :woolcock:woolcock

randy needs to stay away from our boys, he is too rough. 

loving seths moves and all but have to agree with you all, daym boy you trying to get yourself in the hospital or worse? seriously that gif that was posted a week or so ago of him flipping onto (I think it was) bray wyatt (cant remember the movename sorry) freaked me out just how close his head was to the matt.

anyways, have changed my wallpaper on my laptop and have to say, it is really nice to open up the laptop after a hard days work and to see this....










now I know some people out there in the internet world want serious posts in these threads but honestly, there seems to have been waaaaaaaayyyyyyy to many lately lol (no offense) so just going to leave these here for my fellow shield marks.... (credits to all the tumblr peeps out there who come up with these pics/gifs - really got to learn how to do these things lol)



















































anyways, got some vids to watch and see if I find myself being swayed into the ambrose camp any further...
edit: just to clarify though, as good as these promos etc from moxley/ambrose are - I will never be a mark for him, he looks way too much like my brother for that to not be creepy. lol I may actually appreciate a wrestler solely on his abilities for change lol

laters everyone.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Plz don't make me send you the reps I used to send Calabrose :rollins
> 
> Seth is Power,Crazy and Cute all rolled into one, that's why many people see him as one of the closest guys to being the complete package.
> 
> *Crazy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Power*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cute*


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SoupBro again"

Thus, this must be quoted again (Y)


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

This thread did get serious for like... 50 pages.. I am disappointed in my hoes. YOU GIRLS KNOWWW U WERK FOR ME AND IMA NEEEEED YALL TO KEEP IT CUTE K? 

:lol

It's just so much better when I can be cute and not serious bc I mean... it's me you know?
Like, what happened to all the hugs?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Frico said:


> Spoiler: Reigns' gash



Noooooo not dat money maker!!!! No. No. Nooooo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> Spoiler: Reigns' gash



Oooh that looks nasty. That old wound opened right back up.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

haters like Pyro probably wished that the injury to be worse.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I keep confusing you with another Wagg who's a Premium member and kinda stupid. And no its not Swagger_rocks :lol

And damn that's a nasty cut on Reigns.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> This thread did get serious for like... 50 pages.. I am disappointed in my hoes. YOU GIRLS KNOWWW U WERK FOR ME AND IMA NEEEEED YALL TO KEEP IT CUTE K?
> 
> :lol
> 
> It's just so much better when I can be cute and not serious bc I mean... it's me you know?
> Like, what happened to all the hugs?


Have a hug 

And what a cut. Ouch.

*hits Blackout on Raven*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Kicks out at 2 :cena3


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Guys... :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Guys... :lmao


YAAASSSSSSSSS!!!!!! This will be used after Payback for sure. :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That cut is just grim, hope Reigns is okay. I want to see the rematch!


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

If Bryan is out long-term, the guys will be main eventing Payback, and possibly a few more PPV's depending on what they do with the title. The next few months will be very interesting for the Shield.


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

agggghh that's a nasty cut on Roman, it actually looks like it's a little bit above the old one. Hope he feels ok


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Poor Roman, can't cut dat face  btw, I love how he is following 0 people on twitter, he just like- don't give a faaaccckk


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That eye has really taken a beating this year https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/430549544867467264/photo/1


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> That eye has really taken a beating this year https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/430549544867467264/photo/1


Yeah didn't he cut it on an episode on raw not too long ago?


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Bad News Yoshi said:


> Yeah didn't he cut it on an episode on raw not too long ago?



Yeah, that picture was tweeted in February. Reigns' poor beautiful face


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Kicks out at 2 :cena3


*hits you with a chair*



Calabrose said:


> Guys... :lmao


Does not get old at all :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lel Lel Sparrow 

Don't make me hit you with the 5 moves of doom and overcome the odds :cena2

Apparently The Shield segments are drawing a good amount of viewers on Raw :banderas

Sucks they're not on SD from what I've read. Wonder what they'll be upto on Raw in London.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> :lel Lel Sparrow
> 
> Don't make me hit you with the 5 moves of doom and overcome the odds :cena2
> 
> Apparently The Shield segments are drawing a good amount of viewers on Raw :banderas
> 
> Sucks they're not on SD from what I've read. Wonder what they'll be upto on Raw in London.


Do I have to handcuff you to the turnbuckle? 

:banderas Hope we get Raw is Shield. Would make me a very happy Sparrow.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oooh that looks nasty. That old wound opened right back up.


I would legit be scared if I was Roman. I would probably be having a panic attack just because of how crazy that shit looks. Like.. feels like that could've hit an optic nerve or something idk. I'm a hypochrondriac too though so that wouldn't help obviously :lol 
but damn. 
He's just straight chillin about it. Ok Roman, I see you. 


JacqSparrow said:


> Have a hug
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


HUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGG 
:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## 5*RVD

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Saw the Shield in action in Glasgow yesterday! Very exciting to see those three live and the crowd loved them. Reigns' injury looked quite painful. He went for the spear and it seemed like Orton was supposed to counter with his snap powerslam. Instead Roman just rammed his head into Randy's shoulder. Vicious collision.


----------



## JacqSparrow

5*RVD said:


> Saw the Shield in action in Glasgow yesterday! Very exciting to see those three live and the crowd loved them. Reigns' injury looked quite painful. He went for the spear and it seemed like Orton was supposed to counter with his snap powerslam. Instead Roman just rammed his head into Randy's shoulder. Vicious collision.


Luckyy :dance

Yowch for Roman.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



5*RVD said:


> Saw the Shield in action in Glasgow yesterday! Very exciting to see those three live and the crowd loved them. Reigns' injury looked quite painful. He went for the spear and it seemed like Orton was supposed to counter with his snap powerslam. Instead Roman just rammed his head into Randy's shoulder. Vicious collision.



Do they enter through the crowd at house shows or only for TV/PPV?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> Do they enter through the crowd at house shows or only for TV/PPV?


They enter through the crowd at house shows and TV


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> They enter through the crowd at house shows and TV


That's awesome, good to hear


----------



## 5*RVD

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> Do they enter through the crowd at house shows or only for TV/PPV?


Through the crowd. He walked right passed me and I touched his shoulder. I might be able to upload a video of it later. So damn cool, you have no idea.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SoupBro again"
> 
> Thus, this must be quoted again (Y)


 thank you, just hope it brought the Rollinites together. The most powerful faction in the Shield thread :rollins


----------



## Decency

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> thank you, just hope it brought the Rollinites together. The most powerful faction in the Shield thread :rollins


Rollinites.....:lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Decency said:


> Rollinites.....:lmao


Don't diss the rollinites. :no: Blackout to you.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You guys would be so proud of me


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys would be so proud of me



I'm intrigued.... something work related ?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> I'm intrigued.... something work related ?


Uh huh :agree:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys would be so proud of me



What what whaaaaaaaattt... Whatever it is, go Zero! (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> What what whaaaaaaaattt... Whatever it is, go Zero! (Y)


Actually it would be better for me not to go there :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Uh huh :agree:


You got promoted again ??? Didn't you already get promoted not too long ago ? :lol

Sub slaying those bitches. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> You got promoted again ??? Didn't you already get promoted not too long ago ? :lol
> 
> Sub slaying those bitches. :lmao


Nah. Although I could do my supervisor's job cause bitch dont do shit. But if I was at retirement age I wouldnt do shit either :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Nah.* Although I could do my supervisor's job cause bitch dont do shit. *But if I was at retirement age I wouldnt do shit either :lol


Believe me i know the feeling. :lmao But yeah if i was at retirement age i wouldn't give a fuck either.  Soooo what is it then ? :dance


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually it would be better for me not to go there :lol




Ooooh...


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

sexy overload 




Spoiler: mhmm


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



dizzylizzy87 said:


> sexy overload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mhmm


Rollins just injected a shit load of cute into himself ever since he landed in UK. I'm gonna throw a pair of shades at Ambrose on Saturday, ones that actually fit his god damn face/massive head :lmao fpalm

Reigns' eye... sheesh!


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

zero you go girl go girl go girl !!! 

twerk team go!!! :dance:dance:dance


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> zero you go girl go girl go girl !!!
> 
> twerk team go!!! :dance:dance:dance


Deppie are you drunk again ?  lol but really sub what is it ? I'm an impatient mofo.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

High as fuck  :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> High as fuck  :lol


You always are. :lmao Or you talking about deppie ?:hmm:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

@I'M A CM PUNK GIRL

I constantly want to rep you for your sig and I can't because I need to spread rep and that makes me both sad and angry.

#PostsThatAddNothingToTheThread

Just wanted to let you know.... *leaves thread* :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> @I'M A CM PUNK GIRL
> 
> I constantly want to rep you for your sig and I can't because I need to spread rep and that makes me both sad and angry.
> 
> #PostsThatAddNothingToTheThread
> 
> Just wanted to let you know.... *leaves thread* :lol


Iv'e gotta say i do love my sig haha, I usually change them all the time but this one's so good. (imo)  

Actually i just realized you do always love my sig, i can remember you saying that about a couple of others. 

only 2 days to go until your house show isn't it ? :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



dizzylizzy87 said:


> sexy overload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mhmm


Seth looking hot. Damn, is Reigns' face swollen but he still cute tho. Dean! This dude kills me with these too small shades. 



Deptford said:


> zero you go girl go girl go girl !!!
> 
> twerk team go!!! :dance:dance:dance


You are too cute sometimes :lol I almost feel like snuggling you, almost 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Deppie are you drunk again ?  lol but really sub what is it ? I'm an impatient mofo.


Do you really want to know cause ya know this could wait until chat 2moro.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Iv'e gotta say i do love my sig haha, I usually change them all the time but this one's so good. (imo)
> 
> Actually i just realized you do always love my sig, i can remember you saying that about a couple of others.
> 
> only 2 days to go until your house show isn't it ? :mark::mark::mark:


Yeah, it's Saturday. Buzzing for it :mark: :mark:


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth looking hot. Damn, is Reigns' face swollen but he still cute tho. Dean! This dude kills me with these too small shades.
> 
> 
> 
> You are too cute sometimes :lol I almost feel like snuggling you, almost
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you really want to know cause ya know this could wait until chat 2moro.*


*
*


tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah, it's Saturday. Buzzing for it :mark: :mark:


@sub hhm i'm torn now.... ok leave it for chat. :sad: 

@tmr yeah i'd be buzzing as well, Hope they do the steel cage match for ya !!! :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> @sub hhm i'm torn now.... ok leave it for chat. :sad:
> 
> @tmr yeah i'd be buzzing as well, Hope they do the steel cage match for ya !!! :mark:


Cage match was Kane/Big Show tonight in Newcastle (guessing cos of the botch yesterday) 
They have Orton and Reigns in a Street Fight tonight. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> @sub hhm i'm torn now.... ok leave it for chat. :sad:


Well okay…………… just saying that the amount of restraint I displayed is unheard of around these parts, buuuuuuuut if you insist


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well okay…………… just saying that the amount of restraint I displayed is unheard of around these parts, buuuuuuuut if you insist


Dammit sub, I bet you'll no show chat now wont ya ? :lol And the toodles gif.:lmao

EDIT @tmr street fight !!!! :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Dammit sub, I bet you'll no show chat now wont ya ? :lol And the toodles gif.:lmao


I'm always in chat, unless I have no internet or something. You think I would no sell you girl? Do I look like a 6'2 white guy in rainbow coloured shirts to you?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm always in chat, unless I have no internet or something. You think I would no sell you girl? Do I look like a 6'2 white guy in rainbow coloured shirts to you?



Well you already did kinda kick out at two in your own way Zero by only telling us a little bit of the news  :lmao :cena2


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Well you already did kinda kick out at two in your own way Zero by only telling us a little bit of the news  :lmao :cena2


Keeping hoes on their toes is how you create buzz dear


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm always in chat, unless I have no internet or something. You think I would no sell you girl? Do I look like a 6'2 white guy in rainbow coloured shirts to you?












Tomorrow it is then. :dance:dance:dance Better be good !!! I trust it will be though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That is the ugliest gif that I have ever seen in this thread. It should've come with a warning tag :no:


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> That is the ugliest gif that I have ever seen in this thread. It should've come with a warning tag :no:


Yeah i almost threw up while copying and pasting it  here's some roman to make up for it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You had the post the one pic where Roman looks as if he's about to hurl :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Zero is such a teasee


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Scenario for you all

Reigns v Ambrose v Rollins at WM32 for the intercontinental championship in a Ladder match, who would you have going over and what epic spot would you have with rollins?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'd have Reigns go over so he wouldn't be in the main event.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

IC champion for WM 32? That belt is not that relevant :lol

They would have to do some serious rebuilding to make that belt seem relevant again. Oh and at WM 32 at least one of the three of them will be in the main event for the WWE title.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I would hope the boys would be somewhere above the IC title at that point :lol Especially with the way WWE books the belt at the moment. Even if they elevated the IC to a secondary title, again, Dean, Seth and Roman should be above it. I see a secondary title for someone who is a rising star and hasn't yet been positioned as a top guy. Kind of a stepping stone to the WHC and a test run to see how well the guy can carry himself as champion.

And also, magic of the triple threat is gone in my opinion. The dissension amongst the boys was the best built storyline(excluding DB since WWE kind of fell into/was forced into that one) last year and I don't think WWE can recreate it. I say just forget about the triple threat and find another way for the boys to go their separate ways.

They can revisit a triple threat years from now, when the boys have established singles careers and are hopefully main event playas :dance. Three top guys with a rich history going at it for the WHC would be awesome.


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Only real problem there is, that you are building up 3 guys to be the future of WWE... but you can only have 1 main event belt. So if one of them would be in the MAIN EVENT for the title.. where the hell they stick other two?

WWE Creative has done great job for Shield so far but once they split i can't see ALL 3 getting equally good booking because WWE's creative is still piece of trash.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'd have Reigns go over so he wouldn't be in the main event.


yeah uhuh right? :agree::agree:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> Only real problem there is, that you are building up 3 guys to be the future of WWE... but you can only have 1 main event belt. So if one of them would be in the MAIN EVENT for the title.. where the hell they stick other two?
> 
> WWE Creative has done great job for Shield so far but once they split i can't see ALL 3 getting equally good booking because WWE's creative is still piece of trash.


Well yeah, there's always going to be one guy with the title. The Guy of the moment. It comes with the territory on being a top tier star in the company. No one can ever be booked equally because there can only be one.

At one point Roman may hold it, then Seth and then Dean. They can still be booked as big stars even without the title. Shoot, Punk held the title longer than The Rock has in all his title reigns put together. But you will never dispute The Rock is one of the top guys in WWE history. Hell, in a way, The Rock was bigger than the title. He didn't need it to be relevant or considered one of the greats.

Especially with the way the WWE books the WHC. Yes, it is the the most important belt and accolade in the company, but it's often used as a prop. I think someone like a Dean can win it here and there, but could be special enough to be above the title. His character wouldn't need to depend on the belt to be a main eventer. Seth will win it for sure, but I can see WWE giving him a few underdog situations to get the crowd really behind him. And we all know Roman is touching the title at least once unless he majorly bombs for them.

The boys will be fine even if one or two of them aren't in the title picture. As long as they get good feuds and booking, they will carve out their own legacies 


Oh, and hey boo :dance


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I read Reigns/Orton at the Newcastle show was described as a "brutal main event." 

While Reigns is obviously being positioned as the next #1 face, you have to think WWE is thanking the heavens they didn't pull off the split because Reigns would have sunk on his own at this point.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, and hey boo :dance


Banez is not your boo :no: Oh and chapter 2 :cool2


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RatedR10 said:


> I read Reigns/Orton at the Newcastle show was described as a "brutal main event."
> 
> While Reigns is obviously being positioned as the next #1 face, you have to think WWE is thanking the heavens they didn't pull off the split because Reigns would have sunk on his own at this point.


Brutal how? Didn't they have a Street Fight match? Maybe they meant it was brutal as in they beat the fuck out of each other :lol


EDIT: @Zero, you know I only got eyes for you boo  *runs to Fanfiction.net and trips on the way out*


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It was a normal singles match, I think. I've read he missed a spear through a table and also took ring step hits to the head.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



DoubtGin said:


> It was a normal singles match . I've read he missed a spear through a table and also took ring step hits to the head.


Where did I get this Street Fight idea from :lol

You have the site please? I can't find anything with specific details other than Roman defeated Randy 

So maybe that's what they meant as brutal? Wouldn't they just call it a terrible or bad match?


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I've only read good things about the match in Glasgow, and that it was brutal cos they both were bloodied


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Where did I get this Street Fight idea from :lol
> 
> You have the site please? I can't find anything with specific details other than Roman defeated Randy
> 
> So maybe that's what they meant as brutal? Wouldn't they just call it a terrible or bad match?


It was brutal in that it was bloody not bad and ummm aren't you supposed to be somewhere else?


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Brutal how? Didn't they have a Street Fight match? Maybe they meant it was brutal as in they beat the fuck out of each other :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: @Zero, you know I only got eyes for you boo  *runs to Fanfiction.net and trips on the way out*


Yeah I just read the report. :lmao I only read a site that had a snippet that said it was described as brutal, had no idea that it was a street fight.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> It was brutal in that it was bloody not bad and ummm aren't you supposed to be somewhere else?


Yeah, I was thinking that's what they meant. If Roman is getting hit with steps and going through tables, Randy and him must have been really going at it. I heard their other match was pretty good so unless they both were terribly off their game, dropping to "brutal" levels of quality just seems weird.

But we will see when reports give more details in the next couple hours.

*reads the rest of Zero's message*  Sorry Mistress, I'm right on it *shuffles away before she gets cussed out*


EDIT: So it was a Street Fight then. That would explain it :lol I expect it was a good and bloody fight since the Shield seems to revel and shine in such an environment. So we went from Cage to Street Fight, things are about to get a little more crazy for the boys :dance

EDIT 2:


> Roman Reigns beat Randy Orton. About 15-20 minutes, Orton carried it most of the way to the second best match behind the tag opener. You could really see the damage to Reigns’ face from Glasgow. Orton used the kendo stick half-a-dozen times to ooohs, and sporadic table chants. The table came out eventually, which Reigns set in the corner. Reigns hit the apron dropkick, the superman punch, and went for the spear but Orton threw him into the table instead. RybAxel interfered again, and Rollins and Ambrose came out once more. Rollins hit a high cross taking out Axel and Ryback, but got RKOed for his troubles. Reigns hit the superman punch once more, and hit the spear for the win.


And that's exactly what Roman needs. A match that isn't a squash and someone to lead him and teach him how to hang in a long match. I'm happy to see WWE is taking the training wheels off him. It will only benefit him in the end


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns' eye tonight:


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns looks jacked up 
So much for being flawless


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Halfie!!! :cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

HALFIE!!!!! :dance


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> thank you, just hope it brought the Rollinites together. The most powerful faction in the Shield thread :rollins


:cool2:



dizzylizzy87 said:


> sexy overload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mhmm


Oh Seth, you're adorable.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah, it's Saturday. Buzzing for it :mark: :mark:


Shall I expect a markout post from you?

Monday for me. EEEEEEEEE :mark:



SubZero3:16 said:


> Banez is not your boo :no: Oh and chapter 2 :cool2


*zooms to FF.Net*

PM me about that news, boo  I'm not going to be in chat


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'd have Reigns go over so he wouldn't be in the main event.


That sarcasm :banderas

Damn Reigns eye looks horrid.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> You always are. :lmao Or you talking about deppie ?:hmm:



OH no that was me :lmao

See, just recovered now after several hours :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> Reigns looks jacked up
> So much for being flawless


just shows he is human not some genetically modified specimen from another world lol

besides, perfection can get boring 

edit: how sad is it that I tweeted him on twitter wishing him well and got psyched when I saw my name next to his ----- I need an intervention :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> OH no that was me :lmao
> 
> See, just recovered now after several hours :lol


:lol at least your smart enough to go away from public forums while under the influence


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> just shows he is human not some genetically modified specimen from another world lol
> 
> besides, perfection can get boring
> 
> edit: how sad is it that I tweeted him on twitter wishing him well and got psyched when I saw my name next to his ----- I need an intervention :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*




























Roman's eye looks swollen as fuck.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Glad they give Reigns longer singles matches. Props to Orton, as well.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Roman's eye looks swollen as fuck.


Ooh.

Hope the swelling goes down soon.

Btw, PM me your news, Zero!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> Ooh.
> 
> Hope the swelling goes down soon.
> 
> Btw, PM me your news, Zero!


It isn't my news per say. It's just something funny that happened,


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> It isn't my news per say. It's just something funny that happened,


Tell me anyway


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> Tell me anyway


someone can't wait for tonight we see :lol
That match looks rough, shame they did that on house show.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> someone can't wait for tonight we see :lol
> That match looks rough, shame they did that on house show.


I won't be joining you guys tonight


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Sheesh, Reigns working through that eye injury like a BOSS. If it's still ugly looking by Monday, I wouldn't be surprised if they turn it into an angle on Raw. Have Reigns state that Randy may have bloodied him, but he hasn't put him down yet and he wants to face him in a Street Fight on Raw.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Whoa, Roman being ballsy as hell taking that header on the table with that swollen eye, Much respect!


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

^ selling that shiz. I love it. Hope his eye is ok, you can detach your retina with that kinda trauma to the eye. I hope that's not the case.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Props to Reigns for putting on what looks like a good match with a pretty nasty swollen eye. I would imagine that kind of swelling would cause a pretty awful headache


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yay SD and Zero's news today! :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm surprised they let Roman work with his eye swollen like that. I'm not sure but wouldn't getting it hot and sweating be bad for the healing process. I know Boxer's cutmen can get swelling down between rounds and I know there's plenty of things (Creams, Supplements, Etc) out there for athletes to help with these kinda things. But, you would think they'd want him to take it easy a few days.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> I'm surprised they let Roman work with his eye swollen like that. I'm not sure but wouldn't getting it hot and sweating be bad for the healing process. I know Boxer's cutmen can get swelling down between rounds and I know there's plenty of things (Creams, Supplements, Etc) out there for athletes to help with these kinda things. But, you would think they'd want him to take it easy a few days.


Vince has money to make, how dare you! Next thing you'll be talking about scheduled vacation breaks.

@Deppie giving me equal billing with smackdown :lol


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Vince has money to make, how dare you! Next thing you'll be talking about scheduled vacation breaks.
> 
> @Deppie giving me equal billing with smackdown :lol


Sorry. I thought the majority of this board claim Roman is not over and has zero potential so I figured him getting a little rest wouldn't hurt vince's money


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Mad respect to Reigns, that must pain like a bitch, ouch.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Wrestlers can work fine with a busted eye. They rarely get hit in the face, and even then, rarely around the eye area.

Cesaro worked months with finger injuries. Things like finger and eye injuries aren't big enough to call off booked matches. Eye injuries are BAD but they won't get worse in a wrestling match, is what I'm trying to say. :side:

Good on him for working through it though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Sorry. I thought the majority of this board claim Roman is not over and has zero potential so I figured him getting a little rest wouldn't hurt vince's money


But then him being off means that the shield wont be able to perform furthering pulling Seth and Dean down and stifling their greatness all because he cant deal with a small lil bruise. :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman had only one eye busted
If he had a concussion, WWE would not let him wrestling 
Roman needs training and matches like this at house shows


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MADDOXITRON said:


> Wrestlers can work fine with a busted eye. They rarely get hit in the face, and even then, rarely around the eye area.
> 
> Cesaro worked months with finger injuries. Things like finger and eye injuries aren't big enough to call off booked matches. Eye injuries are BAD but they won't get worse in a wrestling match, is what I'm trying to say. :side:
> 
> Good on him for working through it though.


Yeah, wrestling with a broken fingers sounds far worse for a wrestler. When did Cesaro break his finger?


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman had only one eye busted
> If he had a concussion, WWE would not let him wrestling
> Roman needs training and matches like this at house shows


No doubt they wouldn't let him wrestle with a concussion.

No doubt he needs those matches on house show.


As far as the busted eye goes. Do you or anyone have any idea what kind of stitches would be used here. With traditional stitches would there not be a danger of them poppin? Maybe they use the liquid stitches here similiar to what is put behind the eye. Anybody know?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> No doubt they wouldn't let him wrestle with a concussion.
> 
> No doubt he needs those matches on house show.
> 
> 
> As far as the busted eye goes. Do you or anyone have any idea what kind of stitches would be used here. With traditional stitches would there not be a danger of them poppin? Maybe they use the liquid stitches here similiar to what is put behind the eye. Anybody know?


~
I do not know 
But there was a football game on Cristiano Ronaldo had a busted eye and he continued to play



Spoiler: WARNING: BLOOD







PS: I wanted to get a video without melodramatic music but I was unable to


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> ~
> I do not know
> But there was a football game on Cristiano Ronaldo had a busted eye and he continued to play
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING: BLOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I wanted to get a video without melodramatic music but I was unable to


Video won't play for me. But, a few questions when was it? Has it healed properly? I googled him and unless this was a recent injury it looks like he had no scarring


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Video won't play for me. But, a few questions when was it? Has it healed properly? I googled him and unless this was a recent injury it looks like he had no scarring



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plf4pfLTgjQ

He continued to play and even scored a goal. 
But he could not play the game below (Portugal NT) because he was seeing poorly


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

WWE.com did a poll asking who the best looking superstar is (I haven't been on here in days, so sorry if this has been talked about). Why do I get the feeling they made it just for Roman? I feel like Trips or Vince has the hots for him :lol He is winning after all.

Of course Cena is number 2. It still legit confuses me how people find him good looking. Fine if you want to be attracted to him or even find him "hot", but to look at his face and say he's the best looking in the company? Eh...


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



What A Maneuver said:


> WWE.com did a poll asking who the best looking superstar is (I haven't been on here in days, so sorry if this has been talked about). Why do I get the feeling they made it just for Roman? I feel like Trips or Vince has the hots for him :lol He is winning after all.
> 
> Of course Cena is number 2. It still legit confuses me how people find him good looking. Fine if you want to be attracted to him or even find him "hot", but to look at his face and say he's the best looking in the company? Eh...


I'm a guy so I'm not sure I'm the most qualified to respond here. But, the way I judge other guys is by how I think I'd compete with them if I was going after the same girl as them. The strengths I see in Roman is his hair (girls love the long hair) and his physique (girls love the muscles). He also has this cool factor that I'd have to try to counteract as well. (basically do something to take attention from him)


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plf4pfLTgjQ
> 
> He continued to play and even scored a goal.
> But he could not play the game below (Portugal NT) because he was seeing poorly


So it was a year or so ago. The based on the recent pictures I saw when I googled him it looks to have healed properly although he continued to play.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm not even into Roman, but I totally get why he's winning. The epic hair, the eyes that I still can't figure out the color, the tattoos, the body, the skin tone. I get it. John Cena to me just looks like a jar head with an awkward body dressed in preteen clothing. There's nothing about his face that is worth remembering.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Corey Graves > Roman Reigns is my contribution to this thread until SD airs :side:


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

ALL ABOARD THE GRAVES TRAIN! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Corey Graves > Roman Reigns is my contribution to this thread until SD airs :side:


*Ducks for cover*

Surprised this vid isn't up yet btw 

http://vimeo.com/95545048


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> ~
> I do not know
> But there was a football game on Cristiano Ronaldo had a busted eye and he continued to play
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING: BLOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I wanted to get a video without melodramatic music but I was unable to


Oh really he was actually injured ? Makes a change from this. :angry: :cuss:












Back on topic: Roman's eye looks really bad, Hope he's ok. Props to him for working that street fight. Anyone have a vid of it ?


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Vince has money to make, how dare you! Next thing you'll be talking about scheduled vacation breaks.
> 
> @Deppie giving me equal billing with smackdown :lol




I'm still waiting for that PM, Zero!  and there's no Shield-of course you're on equal billing with SD 



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Corey Graves > Roman Reigns is my contribution to this thread until SD airs :side:


:lmao :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Corey Graves > Roman Reigns is my contribution to this thread until SD airs :side:


Your straightness is showing :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Your straightness is showing :side:



Coz if I replaced the > with <, you totally would be saying the same thing right?











@Bearodactyl

SICK fantasy match promo video between the Horsemen and Shield :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Coz if I replaced the > with <, you totally would be saying the same thing right?


Soooooooo, you're saying that you're not straight then? :cena5 You can trust me. I won't tell anyone :angel


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm just saying I'll be not giving any more opinions on such matters and stay outta the thread until SD :lmao :lol

Should probably start adding those "no ****" bits after a sentence :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



What A Maneuver said:


> WWE.com did a poll asking who the best looking superstar is (I haven't been on here in days, so sorry if this has been talked about). Why do I get the feeling they made it just for Roman? I feel like Trips or Vince has the hots for him :lol He is winning after all.
> 
> Of course Cena is number 2. It still legit confuses me how people find him good looking. Fine if you want to be attracted to him or even find him "hot", but to look at his face and say he's the best looking in the company? Eh...


Cena has one of the best smiles in WWE (my opinion)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'm just saying I'll be not giving any more opinions on such matters and stay outta the thread until SD :lmao :lol
> 
> Should probably start adding those "no ****" bits after a sentence :lol


Raven, it's too late boo. The thread has managed to claim you too. *marks another one on the scorecard* :cool2

Now I wonder who's next? :hmm:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> So it was a year or so ago. The based on the recent pictures I saw when I googled him it looks to have healed properly although he continued to play.


It was in 2012 but he only stopped a game


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Oh really he was actually injured ? Makes a change from this. :angry: :cuss:


red


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Raven, it's too late boo. The thread has managed to claim you too. *marks another one on the scorecard* :cool2
> 
> Now I wonder who's next? :hmm:


You're insatiable :lol But effective.

:evil: laugh at Raven's demise.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> You're insatiable :lol But effective.
> 
> :evil: laugh at Raven's demise.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wait until I tell Wynter and Banez :dance


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm gonna kick out at two anyway.

Not even selling your offense :cena3

And Sparrow knows I'm too perverted which is why she protects Punky :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Cena was cute back in the day and has a pretty nice smile. But overall, he does nothing for me.
And his body is too much. Too bulky for my taste.

@Raven very perverted. Stay away from him Halfie :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> @Bearodactyl
> 
> SICK fantasy match promo video between the Horsemen and Shield :banderas


HOLY :banderas :homer &#^@!! there's a fantasy match promo video of Ambrose vs Jake the Snake up on the .com too!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> *Cena was cute back in the day and has a pretty nice smile. But overall, he does nothing for me.
> And his body is too much. Too bulky for my taste.*
> 
> @Raven very perverted. Stay away from him Halfie :lol


That's fine and all but holy shit did that come outta nowhere :lmao :lmao


EDIT: Sigh all these videos/promos by WWE of fantasy matchups and LINK-FUCKIN'-MASTAHH isn't here to post those :no: :no:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It's cute how Raven thinks he still has a say in this matter :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'm gonna kick out at two anyway.
> 
> Not even selling your offense :cena3
> 
> And Sparrow knows I'm too perverted which is why she protects Punky :lmao



How about a dive from a balcony? 

Well, this is a new level, Raven :lol *protects Punky even more*




WynterWarm12 said:


> Cena was cute back in the day and has a pretty nice smile. But overall, he does nothing for me.
> And his body is too much. Too bulky for my taste.
> 
> @Raven very perverted. Stay away from him Halfie :lol


Cena? Cute??? :no: Oh Halfie! I would take Randy over Cena any day, any year. Cena's smile makes me want to punch him in the mouth.

Don't worry, Halfie-I know you got my back ;-)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> That's fine and all but holy shit did that come outta nowhere :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sigh all these videos/promos by WWE of fantasy matchups and LINK-FUCKIN'-MASTAHH isn't here to post those :no: :no:


:lmao on my phone, Sonia's post about Cena was the latest one 


Halfie!!! I said back in the day damn it :lol

Is Smackdown even worth watching without the boys????


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> It's cute how Raven thinks he still has a say in this matter :lol



Saying Graves > Reigns makes me gay now apparently :lmao

Not even worried, just gotta shit on the Miz and I'm back to normal again :draper2



JacqSparrow said:


> Cena? Cute??? :no: Oh Halfie! I would take Randy over Cena any day, any year. Cena's smile makes me want to punch him in the mouth.
> 
> Don't worry, Halfie-I know you got my back ;-)




























Thank me later :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Saying Graves > Reigns makes me gay now apparently :lmao
> 
> Not even worried, just gotta shit on the Miz and I'm back to normal again :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank me later :cool2


I'm not saying that it makes you gay at all. I'm just saying that the thread has finally rubbed off on you. Besides I thought you were staying out of the thread until smackdown? :argh:


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm not saying that it makes you gay at all. I'm just saying that the thread has finally rubbed off on you. Besides I thought you were staying out of the thread until smackdown? :argh:


busted!

So, anyone think there will be stipulation in Evolution vs. Shield part II?

Or will it just be 'normal' 6-man tag?


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Saying Graves > Reigns makes me gay now apparently :lmao
> 
> Not even worried, just gotta shit on the Miz and I'm back to normal again :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank me later :cool2


*averts eyes from this post*




SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm not saying that it makes you gay at all. I'm just saying that the thread has finally rubbed off on you. Besides I thought you were staying out of the thread until smackdown? :argh:


I guess Raven can't resist us 




Banez said:


> busted!
> 
> So, anyone think there will be stipulation in Evolution vs. Shield part II?
> 
> Or will it just be 'normal' 6-man tag?


There ought to be a stip. It was enough of a crime that they didn't have one at a ppv called Extreme Rules 

Weaponsssss :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Banez said:


> busted!
> 
> So, anyone think there will be stipulation in Evolution vs. Shield part II?
> 
> Or will it just be 'normal' 6-man tag?


My guess would be elimination match.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I keep thinking there will be weapons, but it seems like such crappy timing since they JUST had an Extreme Rules ppv.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Oh it rubbed off on me a long time ago Zero what even made you think otherwise :lmao

Though I have better control on myself 


And yeah with Bryan out, they'll have to go all out to please Chicago. I've heard rumors of an elimination tag team match, although I'd prefer a Chicago street fight.

Just involve weapons somehow and I'm happy :mark: :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Oh it rubbed off on me a long time ago Zero what even made you think otherwise :lmao
> 
> Though I have better control on myself
> 
> 
> And yeah with Bryan out, they'll have to go all out to please Chicago. I've heard rumors of an elimination tag team match, although I'd prefer a Chicago street fight.
> 
> Just involve weapons somehow and I'm happy :mark: :mark:


 Bryan

They'll definitely have to up the stakes in this match. Banking on a Shield loss this time though

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Halfie, clear your damn inbox :lol


And they have to be working towards something here. First a cage match and then a street fight between Randy and Roman. Shit will be getting bloody and rough real soon. And I love it :dance


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

HHH did say in his promo that they would go after Roman last, and take their time with him, and that of the 3 Shield members, Reigns would be the one not coming back from Payback :lol

That's why I think it can end up being an elimination match. Would kinda suck though, I'd prefer everyone to be involved towards the finishing stretch since the chaos towards the end has become such a Shield staple and they do it so well. Could still be good, let's see how they book it.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shield always excelled in an environment where rules are thrown out the window and they get to demolish their opponents without worry.

Shield vs Evolution in a Street Fight would be awesome. Maybe even have it where everyone can be in the ring at once to add to the chaos. I don't know how that would work visually with six guys brawling at once, but it surely would be an action packed one.

But a no dq six man tag would work well too. You still have an element of anything goes, but it's more orderly. We will get our chaotic environment towards the end of the match 

Triple H might do something to Roman by the end of the fight(I'd assume Evo picks up this win. They would be booking the boys too strong since Evolution didn't get the win at ER. The audience needs to get the feelings Evolution is a threat towards Shield without the help of lackeys) To set up for Triple H vs Roman if that does happen. Going by their promos from Raw, they are singling each other out.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Halfie, clear your damn inbox :lol
> 
> 
> And they have to be working towards something here. First a cage match and then a street fight between Randy and Roman. Shit will be getting bloody and rough real soon. And I love it :dance


Cleared! 


Yesssss. Vlooddd.




RAINNMAKAHH said:


> HHH did say in his promo that they would go after Roman last, and take their time with him, and that of the 3 Shield members, Reigns would be the one not coming back from Payback :lol
> 
> That's why I think it can end up being an elimination match. Would kinda suck though, I'd prefer everyone to be involved towards the finishing stretch since the chaos towards the end has become such a Shield staple and they do it so well. Could still be good, let's see how they book it.


They could still get involved somehow at the end. Depends on how they play it out.

Bet Trips vs Roman gets teased then to feel out the crowd though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Well everyone was in the ring during Shield vs Hell No/Ryback TLC and it turned out great so not too worried :lol

No DQ six man tag? C'mon Wynter, there's a reason that stipulation is stupid :HHH2

No DQ immediately throws out the need of tagging in and out, double teaming etc out the window, and you're left with all six men in the ring at the same time anyway :lol Why would anyone make tags when there is zero chance of being disqualified :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lol I meant in a way where they could use weapons, tables and chairs and shit.

Gosh, make me feel like a dumb ass Raven 


The match at EC was a regular six man tag match? Because Seth was thrown through a damn table :lol I would assume it was a no dq six man tag and if I remember correctly, there was tagging going on there :lol Yes, it devolved into chaos, but still.


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> The match at EC was a regular six man tag match? Because Seth was thrown through a damn table :lol



The rules apply only when it suits the storyline. Sad but true


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

People get thrown over the announce table all the time even in matches with "rules", especially towards the end :lol

90% of that match was wrestled really clean though :lol


I want more of that TLC type match where anything goes and weapons are used from start to finish.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Agreed, Raven. I think adding weapons and letting them go all out in an enviroment where the rules don't matter, they may can pull a MOTYC.

Their first match started off slow and was good, but this needs to feel like the Evolution is tired of Shield's shit and want to rip their heads off.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't think evolution can beat the wyatts though. Idk. It still would've been better if they had just had that 1 match though... but WWE has to milk everything. 
They were good matches at least, but it takes away from the allure and nostalgia.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:topic:
*Vince McMahon lost $340 million today* with the WWE stock price drop :shocked::|


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> I don't think evolution can beat the wyatts though. Idk. It still would've been better if they had just had that 1 match though... but WWE has to milk everything.
> They were good matches at least, but it takes away from the allure and nostalgia.


Oh damn man that's a tease, I'd love to see the Evo v The Wyatts :mark:


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I love this gif..silly boys


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Lmao.


----------



## midnightmischief

dizzylizzy87 said:


> I love this gif..silly boys


Lol one of my favorites too, love it when they play silly

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Is TMRs House Show today or tomorrow? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Link MASTAHH goes to a house show tonight :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Link MASTAHH goes to a house show tonight :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


OH MY GOD 
Link MASTAHH, if you read this before you go HAVE THE GREATEST TIME IN YOUR LIFE!! :banderas :banderas
I'll transfer my soul into your body when the show starts.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*




























:shawn


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ambrose needs to add that to his gimmick :ti


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Match listing & cover for the best of Jon Moxley in wXw DVD:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/34317786-post2243.html

Kinda weird to see wXw use a pic of him as Ambrose on the cover though. :hmm:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> :shawn


That woman is amazing. :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I saw the first pic on twitter. Haven't seen the other two, though. :lmao
So god damn awesome. :banderas :ambrose3


----------



## midnightmischief

SubZero3:16 said:


> That woman is amazing. :lmao


Lol I thought it was a little kid at first, and was wondering if she knew the meaning behind the sign. Then just realized she was a short lady whoops my bad

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tammy88

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> Lol I thought it was a little kid at first, and was wondering if she knew the meaning behind the sign. Then just realized she was a short lady whoops my bad
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same! (Still not 100% convinced that it is a short lady tho)


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The woman behind DeanAmbrose.net meet Dean Ambtose 

A Very Cool Dean Ambrose Story From Tonight's WWE Nottingham Live Event


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> Lol I thought it was a little kid at first, and was wondering if she knew the meaning behind the sign. Then just realized she was a short lady whoops my bad
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Tammy88 said:


> Same! (Still not 100% convinced that it is a short lady tho)


I know someone who is 24 and will pretty much forever be 5'2 so with the way she looks/dresses and acts she would seem like a kid as well. The woman in the photo has developed breasts so I'm pretty sure she's at least late teens to early 20s. I also know a chick who looks 20, but is actually 30. Hard to tell sometimes. :lol


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ambrose casually walks around in his wrestling boots lirl :lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

Calabrose said:


> I know someone who is 24 and will pretty much forever be 5'2 so with the way she looks/dresses and acts she would seem like a kid as well. The woman in the photo has developed breasts so I'm pretty sure she's at least late teens to early 20s. I also know a chick who looks 20, but is actually 30. Hard to tell sometimes. :lol


That's the worst part of my assumption. I'm only 5'4" and in my 30's lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Finally got the opportunity to catch up this week's programing. Find a couple of comments in the promos to be quite interesting, specifically Reigns' "Believe in me" and Hunter's " He does not come back." Looks like they're back into focusing more on Reigns' push again, but I do hope it doesn't result in a jealousy angle since that's been played out once already. I prefer them to be pushed as a unit instead of a single individual but I'll just see how things play out first before jumping to conclusions. I could see Hunter using this time as a means to manipulate Reigns into thinking Roman is above Ambrose and Rollins. I don't see it going any further than though or just to slowly plant the seeds for a future feud between HHH and Reigns. For the Payback match itself I hope we get a Street Fight/No DQ stipulation added. 

Favorite Raw moment had to go to Rollins and Ambrose though when they hit their finishers on the chairs. XD



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Match listing & cover for the best of Jon Moxley in wXw DVD:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/34317786-post2243.html
> 
> Kinda weird to see wXw use a pic of him as Ambrose on the cover though. :hmm:


Thank you for the link! Do they have a release date set? Couple of repeat matches from other DVDs on there but more Switchblade Conspiracy moments is awesome sauce! You are right about the cover though. SMV has used Ambrose's FCW renders on other DVDs before. But I guess they want to draw more casual fans in with using "Shield" Ambrose.



SóniaPortugal said:


> The woman behind DeanAmbrose.net meet Dean Ambtose
> 
> A Very Cool Dean Ambrose Story From Tonight's WWE Nottingham Live Event


Wow so lucky! How do you even get VIP? I don't even know how to get decent ringside seats lol. Still such an awesome treat for her!



NeyNey said:


> :shawn


Omg that's too funny! Love how Dean always looks like he just rolled out of bed lol.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That Dean Ambrose story with the chick who runs that fan site is pretty awesome.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So he is aware of the internet after all :hmm:


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Either that or he just saw the sign and liked it :lol 

I like to believe that he is very cutely ignorant when it comes to tainting himself with the internet.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> The woman behind DeanAmbrose.net meet Dean Ambtose
> 
> A Very Cool Dean Ambrose Story From Tonight's WWE Nottingham Live Event


I am happy that Jen got to meet Dean Ambrose....but I thought she said on many occasion that she met him before? 

Let this be lesson for shield fandom....you do not need to lie/make up stories to people on the internet about meeting/knowing The Shield.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

*Haha!* (WTF @ El Torito....)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-the-best-looking-wwe-superstar

Who is the best-looking Superstar in WWE today?

16% John Cena
*38% Roman Reigns
5% Seth Rollins
5% Dean Ambrose*
11% Randy Orton
5% Dolph Ziggler
2% The Miz
2% Fandango
3% Cody Rhodes
1% Alberto Del Rio
1% Kofi Kingston
1% Justin Gabriel
1% Brad Maddox
2% Bad News Barrett
8% El Torito


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Just fucking WOW!!! 
That Jen Story is fucking awesome especially the Note!! :mark:
I mean it Must be one of the greatest feeling to watch your Favorite Wrestler from the Bottom to the top while you update his stuff, pics, all news around him.. She believed in him from the beginning and to See him now... "grown up" (lol) I can't even imagine how that Feels like. 

Even if she met him before I think it's different to meet him in the Indies than if you do it now, with VIP treatment, and him being one of the top Stars right now with such a beautiful Personal Note and such an awesome surprise. Unbelievable, great Story, brought tears into my eyes.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So I was at Nottingham last night... I did try and post some pictures on here but the app wouldn't work! I frigging hate this stupid app. I was sitting ringside as well so everyone was without touching distance the whole night. Lord have mercy! :lol

Anyway, let me tell you every single woman at last nights show near enough in a Shield shirt, kids in Shield shirt, families in Shield shirts. Over like a mother fucker. Must've counted well over a dozen "believe in the shield" signs, a fair few "Hounds of Justice" signs. So many and I mean SO MANY Dean Ambrose related signs. 

The Ambrose/Rollins and Ryback/Axel match was :banderas

Firstly, Ryback is fucking hilarious. Seriously he talks so much to the crowd. At one point he pointed over to the front row side I was sitting on because there were babies there (I think one was being bottle fed) and he goes "ha! Feed me more!" I was just like omfg lord help me this idiot :lol fpalm. 

Rollins and Ambrose work awesomely as a tag. They link moves and double team superbly. I was so close I'm hearing Seth throw trash talk around the ring and shouting "Come on Ambrose. COME ON Ambrose." Both Rollins and Ambrose took a beating and just sold to their face characters magnificently. Best I've seen Ambrose work, even better than when I've seen him as a heel and you guys know how I feel about him as a heel. :mark: Don't know what it was, just, he looked really great. Rollins, you can't take your eyes off of him, both because you don't know if you're gonna miss anything and because he's just that wonderful in the ring. He's flipping all over like a mother. I got to see them do their double suicide dive which is a thing of beauty because of how in sync both Ambrose and Rollins are. 

Have to say though it's Ambrose who did more of the high flying at the show, at one point he jumped over the rope in front of me and just landed on RyBack. He was just incredibly pumped. 

Massive "let's go Shield" chants throughout too. 

Now I'm gonna get onto the end of the match, they went around the crowd and posed in the ring for quite a bit of time afterwards. Seriously, my god does Dean Ambrose know he is the favourite of the group in relation to the ladies or what? Like I've seen him before live, but the change in him in relation to this is :lol. Jesus Christ he lapped up the whole thing. Not kidding. I was at the bottom right turnbuckle (where Orton does his pose on TV), only one standing in my row (because I was right next to Paige's family and friends and they had kids and stuff - incredibly lovely by the way and just so damn proud of their sister - that's a whole other story) so I caught his eye and this idiot is staring at my chest for ages and then must've finally realised what my shirt said (Ambrose Before Hoes) and did this damn ass cocky smirk before sticking his tongue out, turning to look at Rollins and smiling (his dumbass dimples). In the match he got a fantastic pop to get the hot tag it was just :banderas and played an excellent face. 

I wanna be the first to admit that Roman Reigns works so much better at house shows than at TV. His singles street fight match with Orton was pretty great. Only one table spot and they used a kendo stick. But he was linking moves pretty well and telling a story - which is what I'm really wanting to see/get from him. Orton was guiding him really well and you can see that the work the two of them are doing is really paying off. Nice little spot in this match was Reigns pulling out the kendo stick from under the ring and doing a namaste bow to the crowd. Orton was busted open slightly here (really minor) and those idiots made him wipe it away which was crappy. 

Ambrose puts Reigns over like a mother. Not even kidding. At the end of the match, he's pointing at him and did everything he could in getting more people to see the attention needs to be on Reigns. He grabbed at his hand and literally pulled at his wrist so hard as he flung him arms in the air to get a bigger pop for Reigns. Heard Rollins at one point say "You're the man, Ro." Don't know how to feel about that, looked a little like they are resigned to the fact that he's the guy all focus is going to go to but then again they know how strong they are with their own achievements and merits. It's nice how well they want him to do. And like I said, from what I saw last night, he can very well be the next big thing. I'm just baffled as to why he doesn't always come across well on TV, are they making him hold himself back and just work the moves that they can market? It's silly if they are because smarks/marks kinda tear him down and there isn't any need. They need to properly let him work Orton on TV (none of this DQ crap) - I'm wondering if we'll get it Monday on Raw. 

Touched 'em all at the end (lol had to get that in). Was so close to asking Rollins for a selfie because he was standing in front of me for a good minute but all these kids were at the barricading so I just let them have their moment with him as he and Ambrose had already fist bumped me after their match earlier. Ambrose doing this frigging head nod at me/the shirt and then walking away backwards and spinning around. 

So yeah, overall has a great time. I'm going Monday (my seats aren't as good but still pumped). I won't promise pics because the frigging app doesn't work. I will get some on when I get home! I did post two on tumblr last night in the Ambrose tag so anyone who goes in there off this forum may have already seen 'em. 

Have to say I'm preferring house shows to TV tapings now. For some reason the atmosphere is just so much more special. I think it's the idea of knowing you're the only one who is seeing the action rather than tons around the world too. 

:mark: :mark: :mark: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Wow Link MASTAHH have I got a meme for you 











:lmao And Ryback Jesus Christ :lol

EDIT: And holy shit you were with Paige's family :banderas


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

OH MY GOD TMR! So glad you had such a great time!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas

Love to read that it was The Shield's night. 
Must've been such an epic atmosphere, JESUS FUCK!
Thanks for sharing the Reigns part too. :agree:
Also fucking awesome Ambrose noticed your shirt! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Sounds like you had an epic night yo, damn...

Mind going slightly :topic: and sharing what watching Paige in front of a home crowd standing next to her family was like? 

The Ambrose stuff, btw, is just too much. It's funny how things work out sometimes, not like I think they PLANNED to make Dean a modern day sexsymbol :banderas

As for the Reigns stuff, sometimes I think Ambrose and Rollins just "get it". They get that Reigns NEEDS a bigger push than them to get to where they're all intent on going, and have the confidence to know that they'll make it up there either way, and they're just making sure that ALL of them get there. That's the feeling I get off of it anyway, especially when reading reports like these...

I think next tour I might just buy a ticket to England and just fucking GO. It really sounds like a once in a lifetiem type deal...


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Loved your review tylermoxreigns!! I wanna see that Ambrose before hoes t-shirt, :lol You probably cracked Ambrose up the entire night with that. I knew Ryback had a personality in there. The guy is a good talker in commentary and he's funny. Now ya see, I knew Roman had moves in his arsenal than what is show on tv, thank you for confirming that. I think Dean and Seth can praise him because it doesn't take anything away from them. They know more about what the company has in store for them than any of us speculating on the board do.

Enjoy yourself on Monday :dance


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*










Fucking Ambrose! :banderas

:lmao Yes, tell Roman how...special he looks when he hulks up 

I can't with these guys, there will never be a day where I will be fine with them breaking up. They are too precious :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Fucking Ambrose! :banderas
> 
> :lmao Yes, tell Roman how...special he looks when he hulks up
> 
> I can't with these guys, there will never be a day where I will be fine with them breaking up. They are too precious :lol


Aww, they really are brothers. Totally adorable. Giving me feel…. I mean, they aight. Don't see what the big deal is :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Zero's gotta represent. Don't be gettin soft on us now. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Zero's gotta represent. Don't be gettin soft on us now. :lol


It's okay boo. I got this.


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That woman with the sign is a legend. Being nosey, I'd love to know what was said.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

SóniaPortugal said:


> The woman behind DeanAmbrose.net meet Dean Ambtose
> 
> A Very Cool Dean Ambrose Story From Tonight's WWE Nottingham Live Event


Very much deserving. Love her hardwork and dedication to the site.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Fucking Ambrose! :banderas
> 
> :lmao Yes, tell Roman how...special he looks when he hulks up
> 
> I can't with these guys, there will never be a day where I will be fine with them breaking up. They are too precious :lol



This is what I'm talking about... He was doing this crap all night to show/ make Roman look even more like the boss

Would also just like to point out when Orton was calling Reigns out at the beginning of the night he called him quote unquote the leader of The Shield.

When I get onto a computer and post about Paige's fam and stuff. Also whack some pics on here too including the shirt and what not  




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This is what I'm talking about... He was doing this crap all night to show/ make Roman look even more like the boss
> 
> Would also just like to point out when Orton was calling Reigns out at the beginning of the night he called him quote unquote the leader of The Shield.
> 
> When I get onto a computer and post about Paige's fam and stuff. Also whack some pics on here too including the shirt and what not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Do it now already! lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Frico said:


> Reigns' eye tonight:


Still looks so bad, hope it heals well. Props to him for going out to wrestle against Orton and read it was a long one. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

What I have to believe about Roman according to WWE:

he's stronger, he's hotter and now he is The Shield leader 
He apparently is at the level of Cena and Orton.


Why does he need Seth and Dean?
Why not break up The Shield?


----------



## Jeff Rollins

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Why should Ambrose and Rollins have to put Reigns over surely he should be doing that himself as the big boss we're suppose to be seeing. Why should they have to put all the focus on him when they are suppose to be equals which they are quite clearly not been treated as.

To be honest I'm sick of Reigns already and its only going to get worse


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Jeff Rollins said:


> Why should Ambrose and Rollins have to put Reigns over surely he should be doing that himself as the big boss we're suppose to be seeing. Why should they have to put all the focus on him when they are suppose to be equals which they are quite clearly not been treated as.
> 
> To be honest I'm sick of Reigns already and its only going to get worse


Thank You
This situation reminds me of Glee and Darren Criss/Blaine, where RIB and FOX forced people to like Darren/Blaine.

The result of this favoritism resulted on Glee terrible ratings :lmao


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> So I was at Nottingham last night... I did try and post some pictures on here but the app wouldn't work! I frigging hate this stupid app. I was sitting ringside as well so everyone was without touching distance the whole night. Lord have mercy! :lol
> 
> Anyway, let me tell you every single woman at last nights show near enough in a Shield shirt, kids in Shield shirt, families in Shield shirts. Over like a mother fucker. Must've counted well over a dozen "believe in the shield" signs, a fair few "Hounds of Justice" signs. So many and I mean SO MANY Dean Ambrose related signs.
> 
> The Ambrose/Rollins and Ryback/Axel match was :banderas
> 
> Firstly, Ryback is fucking hilarious. Seriously he talks so much to the crowd. At one point he pointed over to the front row side I was sitting on because there were babies there (I think one was being bottle fed) and he goes "ha! Feed me more!" I was just like omfg lord help me this idiot :lol fpalm.
> 
> Rollins and Ambrose work awesomely as a tag. They link moves and double team superbly. I was so close I'm hearing Seth throw trash talk around the ring and shouting "Come on Ambrose. COME ON Ambrose." Both Rollins and Ambrose took a beating and just sold to their face characters magnificently. Best I've seen Ambrose work, even better than when I've seen him as a heel and you guys know how I feel about him as a heel. :mark: Don't know what it was, just, he looked really great. Rollins, you can't take your eyes off of him, both because you don't know if you're gonna miss anything and because he's just that wonderful in the ring. He's flipping all over like a mother. I got to see them do their double suicide dive which is a thing of beauty because of how in sync both Ambrose and Rollins are.
> 
> Have to say though it's Ambrose who did more of the high flying at the show, at one point he jumped over the rope in front of me and just landed on RyBack. He was just incredibly pumped.
> 
> Massive "let's go Shield" chants throughout too.
> 
> Now I'm gonna get onto the end of the match, they went around the crowd and posed in the ring for quite a bit of time afterwards. Seriously, my god does Dean Ambrose know he is the favourite of the group in relation to the ladies or what? Like I've seen him before live, but the change in him in relation to this is :lol. Jesus Christ he lapped up the whole thing. Not kidding. I was at the bottom right turnbuckle (where Orton does his pose on TV), only one standing in my row (because I was right next to Paige's family and friends and they had kids and stuff - incredibly lovely by the way and just so damn proud of their sister - that's a whole other story) so I caught his eye and this idiot is staring at my chest for ages and then must've finally realised what my shirt said (Ambrose Before Hoes) and did this damn ass cocky smirk before sticking his tongue out, turning to look at Rollins and smiling (his dumbass dimples). In the match he got a fantastic pop to get the hot tag it was just :banderas and played an excellent face.
> 
> I wanna be the first to admit that Roman Reigns works so much better at house shows than at TV. His singles street fight match with Orton was pretty great. Only one table spot and they used a kendo stick. But he was linking moves pretty well and telling a story - which is what I'm really wanting to see/get from him. Orton was guiding him really well and you can see that the work the two of them are doing is really paying off. Nice little spot in this match was Reigns pulling out the kendo stick from under the ring and doing a namaste bow to the crowd. Orton was busted open slightly here (really minor) and those idiots made him wipe it away which was crappy.
> 
> Ambrose puts Reigns over like a mother. Not even kidding. At the end of the match, he's pointing at him and did everything he could in getting more people to see the attention needs to be on Reigns. He grabbed at his hand and literally pulled at his wrist so hard as he flung him arms in the air to get a bigger pop for Reigns. Heard Rollins at one point say "You're the man, Ro." Don't know how to feel about that, looked a little like they are resigned to the fact that he's the guy all focus is going to go to but then again they know how strong they are with their own achievements and merits. It's nice how well they want him to do. And like I said, from what I saw last night, he can very well be the next big thing. I'm just baffled as to why he doesn't always come across well on TV, are they making him hold himself back and just work the moves that they can market? It's silly if they are because smarks/marks kinda tear him down and there isn't any need. They need to properly let him work Orton on TV (none of this DQ crap) - I'm wondering if we'll get it Monday on Raw.
> 
> Touched 'em all at the end (lol had to get that in). Was so close to asking Rollins for a selfie because he was standing in front of me for a good minute but all these kids were at the barricading so I just let them have their moment with him as he and Ambrose had already fist bumped me after their match earlier. Ambrose doing this frigging head nod at me/the shirt and then walking away backwards and spinning around.
> 
> So yeah, overall has a great time. I'm going Monday (my seats aren't as good but still pumped). I won't promise pics because the frigging app doesn't work. I will get some on when I get home! I did post two on tumblr last night in the Ambrose tag so anyone who goes in there off this forum may have already seen 'em.
> 
> Have to say I'm preferring house shows to TV tapings now. For some reason the atmosphere is just so much more special. I think it's the idea of knowing you're the only one who is seeing the action rather than tons around the world too.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Aww that sounds like so much fun! It's nice to read up when the guys and gals get a chance to just unwind and have fun at house shows. Rybaxel does have some nice chemistry with Ambrose and Rollins. Hopefully we get to see a match like the one you described on tv at some point. Good to hear Reigns actually gets the opportunity to showcase more work too. I'm glad to hear you had a wonderful time! So awesome you get to go on Monday too! Have fun! 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Fucking Ambrose! :banderas
> 
> :lmao Yes, tell Roman how...special he looks when he hulks up
> 
> I can't with these guys, there will never be a day where I will be fine with them breaking up. They are too precious :lol


:maury Omg I can't! That's just too adorable! I love these guys!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Bare in mind these were taken on my iPhone so quality isn't all that. I just wanna say that if you go and see them just film Ambrose because unless he's on the turnbuckle at the end of a match you cannot get pics of him in focus for shit. 



Spoiler: pics are quite big


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So your iphone couldn't handle the magnificence that is Reigns I see :lol 

I'm so glad that Seth cleaned up for the European tour. That boy is getting back his pretty boy status.

Why did Dean get new pants. I liked the tighter ones :agree:


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Thank You
> This situation reminds me of Glee and Darren Criss/Blaine, where RIB and FOX forced people to like Darren/Blaine.
> 
> The result of this favoritism resulted on Glee terrible ratings :lmao



GLEE?! That show blew from the beginning.


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> So I was at Nottingham last night... I did try and post some pictures on here but the app wouldn't work! I frigging hate this stupid app. I was sitting ringside as well so everyone was without touching distance the whole night. Lord have mercy! :lol
> 
> Anyway, let me tell you every single woman at last nights show near enough in a Shield shirt, kids in Shield shirt, families in Shield shirts. Over like a mother fucker. Must've counted well over a dozen "believe in the shield" signs, a fair few "Hounds of Justice" signs. So many and I mean SO MANY Dean Ambrose related signs.
> 
> The Ambrose/Rollins and Ryback/Axel match was :banderas
> 
> Firstly, Ryback is fucking hilarious. Seriously he talks so much to the crowd. At one point he pointed over to the front row side I was sitting on because there were babies there (I think one was being bottle fed) and he goes "ha! Feed me more!" I was just like omfg lord help me this idiot :lol fpalm.
> 
> Rollins and Ambrose work awesomely as a tag. They link moves and double team superbly. I was so close I'm hearing Seth throw trash talk around the ring and shouting "Come on Ambrose. COME ON Ambrose." Both Rollins and Ambrose took a beating and just sold to their face characters magnificently. Best I've seen Ambrose work, even better than when I've seen him as a heel and you guys know how I feel about him as a heel. :mark: Don't know what it was, just, he looked really great. Rollins, you can't take your eyes off of him, both because you don't know if you're gonna miss anything and because he's just that wonderful in the ring. He's flipping all over like a mother. I got to see them do their double suicide dive which is a thing of beauty because of how in sync both Ambrose and Rollins are.
> 
> Have to say though it's Ambrose who did more of the high flying at the show, at one point he jumped over the rope in front of me and just landed on RyBack. He was just incredibly pumped.
> 
> Massive "let's go Shield" chants throughout too.
> 
> Now I'm gonna get onto the end of the match, they went around the crowd and posed in the ring for quite a bit of time afterwards. Seriously, my god does Dean Ambrose know he is the favourite of the group in relation to the ladies or what? Like I've seen him before live, but the change in him in relation to this is :lol. Jesus Christ he lapped up the whole thing. Not kidding. I was at the bottom right turnbuckle (where Orton does his pose on TV), only one standing in my row (because I was right next to Paige's family and friends and they had kids and stuff - incredibly lovely by the way and just so damn proud of their sister - that's a whole other story) so I caught his eye and this idiot is staring at my chest for ages and then must've finally realised what my shirt said (Ambrose Before Hoes) and did this damn ass cocky smirk before sticking his tongue out, turning to look at Rollins and smiling (his dumbass dimples). In the match he got a fantastic pop to get the hot tag it was just :banderas and played an excellent face.
> 
> I wanna be the first to admit that Roman Reigns works so much better at house shows than at TV. His singles street fight match with Orton was pretty great. Only one table spot and they used a kendo stick. But he was linking moves pretty well and telling a story - which is what I'm really wanting to see/get from him. Orton was guiding him really well and you can see that the work the two of them are doing is really paying off. Nice little spot in this match was Reigns pulling out the kendo stick from under the ring and doing a namaste bow to the crowd. Orton was busted open slightly here (really minor) and those idiots made him wipe it away which was crappy.
> 
> Ambrose puts Reigns over like a mother. Not even kidding. At the end of the match, he's pointing at him and did everything he could in getting more people to see the attention needs to be on Reigns. He grabbed at his hand and literally pulled at his wrist so hard as he flung him arms in the air to get a bigger pop for Reigns. Heard Rollins at one point say "You're the man, Ro." Don't know how to feel about that, looked a little like they are resigned to the fact that he's the guy all focus is going to go to but then again they know how strong they are with their own achievements and merits. It's nice how well they want him to do. And like I said, from what I saw last night, he can very well be the next big thing. I'm just baffled as to why he doesn't always come across well on TV, are they making him hold himself back and just work the moves that they can market? It's silly if they are because smarks/marks kinda tear him down and there isn't any need. They need to properly let him work Orton on TV (none of this DQ crap) - I'm wondering if we'll get it Monday on Raw.
> 
> Touched 'em all at the end (lol had to get that in). Was so close to asking Rollins for a selfie because he was standing in front of me for a good minute but all these kids were at the barricading so I just let them have their moment with him as he and Ambrose had already fist bumped me after their match earlier. Ambrose doing this frigging head nod at me/the shirt and then walking away backwards and spinning around.
> 
> So yeah, overall has a great time. I'm going Monday (my seats aren't as good but still pumped). I won't promise pics because the frigging app doesn't work. I will get some on when I get home! I did post two on tumblr last night in the Ambrose tag so anyone who goes in there off this forum may have already seen 'em.
> 
> Have to say I'm preferring house shows to TV tapings now. For some reason the atmosphere is just so much more special. I think it's the idea of knowing you're the only one who is seeing the action rather than tons around the world too.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is a great review of the show. 
I dunno why the wwe doesn't let them do their other moves in the televised shows


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> So your iphone couldn't handle the magnificence that is Reigns I see :lol
> 
> I'm so glad that Seth cleaned up for the European tour. That boy is getting back his pretty boy status.
> 
> Why did Dean get new pants. I liked the tighter ones :agree:


Lol Zero. It couldn't. The lighting is piss poor as well, seriously just makes everything look ghostly. DAMN IT. This is why I recorded everything rather than taking pictures because just as you get something clean they move :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss: :lol

Oh yeah, Seth was _greeeeaatt_ 

As for Ambrose... Well, you know. :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

*Paige Story.*

Lol, I have such a bad memory. This is just all I can remember at this moment in time. Ignore grammar and what not because well, that is awful.

So people wanted to know about sitting next to Paige's family and what it was like. 

Well, I got to my seat before them and I had the aisle seat and I got my ticket quite last minute and ending up being on one side of the floor alone, my friends elsewhere. So I'm sitting in this seat and the security guard is talking to me and I'm just taking everything in and not really paying attention. 

And then out of nowhere a group of people just arrive at the front. I take one look at one of the guys and instantly recognised him as Paige's brother and I was just like "woah, woah". I didn't say anything though about Paige. Zak (the younger of the two brothers) was the one handing out all the tickets and telling people where to sit, you could kinda tell he was really excited to be there, he was the most vocal. He disappeared quite a few times to go backstage and see her (Paige) and for cigarette breaks etc… 

Her oldest brother was a bit more subdue, he was taking care of Paige's niece, Summer. All the superstars loved Summer - Justin Roberts came right over to her and was asking how she was and stuff. You could kinda tell she liked Justin. She was scared of the cage that came down for the Big Show/Kane match. 

They were incredibly nice to me and we talked openly about wrestling, how many people were in the venue tonight, whether it was sold out. There weren't any airs or graces, they just wanted to watch their sister/sister-in-law do her thing. 

Then this lady came up and she was wearing Paige's shirt. She turned to the security guard that was closest to us and said "Can I take a picture of my son in front of the railing" - the security allowed this to happen. As this was taking place, I looked at the shirt and then back at the oldest brother, Roy. The oldest brother was just staring at the women and his eyes were shining. I looked back and forth between the lady and Paige's brother and he glanced over at me and I smiled at him. He shook his head and blew out a huge sigh and said, "I can't believe that women is wearing my sister's shirt" 

It was really great to share a moment like that. So heart-warming to see. 

Before Paige came out Zak walked along the line of the family and especially told the kids that "Raya's coming out now" 

Because people were aware that is was Paige's match - six diva tag match - everyone stood up. Over the other side of the ring were three girls who all had Paige's shirt on and a massive "Welcome Home Paige" banner. And Zak was like "Look, look. Roy, over there, look." 

All of the family stood up, barring Paige's older brother, Roy. Zak was all like "stand up, stand up" and he shook his head and was like "I'll wait for her, I'll wait." I think he was kinda just taking it all in. You can kinda tell that this is the life the two lads from her family wanted/want. Zak is all excited, and Roy was just kinda in awe. Rest assured that as soon as she had walked down the ramp, Roy was on his feet with everyone else, just as proud. 

They all stood along the barricading and she came out and hugged each and everyone of them, she took both of her smaller nieces/nephews and showed them off to the crowd and for the cameras. And she was like "I love you, I love you so much. Look at you." to both of them. 

They started "Lets go Paige" chants
They were stamping their feet
They started "we want paige" chants

Everyone was more than happy to get these chants going around the rest of the arena. 

Some lovely commentary when she locked in the Scorpian Cross-Lock, just pure excitement driven really when she finally did the submission. It went something like, "Go on. Go on. Go on girl, go on girl, go on, go on" and then the opponent (I think it was Rosa Mendes) tapped. 

At the end she came to the turnbuckle closest to us and held her belt up and pointed down to her family before blowing a kiss and saying "I love you, I love you" again. It was really, really nice to see. 

Everyone really made a fuss over Summer (Paige's niece), it was really cute. Seth at the end had a great moment with her and so did Ambrose. Seth was signing for kids and then looked over at her and smiled this really big smile and was like "heyyyyyy" really nice and scrunched his hands over at her (I think I've got this on video, I need to go and look). Ambrose actually did a double take and purposely walked back to her and started pulling faces and like waved this really cute, small wave (I have no idea how to describe it). She loved it. It was so nice to see. 

I got this picture of Paige hugging her niece


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Whoa, that was the coolest review I've read in a long long time Tylermoxreigns, seriously cool stuff hey. Got all sorts of cool vibes and makes me want to make sure I don't miss the next house show they have in my neck of the woods (Y). Awesome story about Paige and her family too, must be an incredible feeling for them.












RAINNMAKAHH said:


>


I approve of this (Y)


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Hope Paige does that for you guys at the O2 on monday


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Jeff Rollins said:


> Why should Ambrose and Rollins have to put Reigns over surely he should be doing that himself as the big boss we're suppose to be seeing. Why should they have to put all the focus on him when they are suppose to be equals which they are quite clearly not been treated as.
> 
> To be honest I'm sick of Reigns already and its only going to get worse


Ambrose and Rollins seem happy to do so. I see no issue here. :draper2


----------



## midnightmischief

tylermoxreigns said:


> So I was at Nottingham last night... I did try and post some pictures on here but the app wouldn't work! I frigging hate this stupid app. I was sitting ringside as well so everyone was without touching distance the whole night. Lord have mercy! :lol
> 
> Anyway, let me tell you every single woman at last nights show near enough in a Shield shirt, kids in Shield shirt, families in Shield shirts. Over like a mother fucker. Must've counted well over a dozen "believe in the shield" signs, a fair few "Hounds of Justice" signs. So many and I mean SO MANY Dean Ambrose related signs.
> 
> The Ambrose/Rollins and Ryback/Axel match was :banderas
> 
> Firstly, Ryback is fucking hilarious. Seriously he talks so much to the crowd. At one point he pointed over to the front row side I was sitting on because there were babies there (I think one was being bottle fed) and he goes "ha! Feed me more!" I was just like omfg lord help me this idiot :lol fpalm.
> 
> Rollins and Ambrose work awesomely as a tag. They link moves and double team superbly. I was so close I'm hearing Seth throw trash talk around the ring and shouting "Come on Ambrose. COME ON Ambrose." Both Rollins and Ambrose took a beating and just sold to their face characters magnificently. Best I've seen Ambrose work, even better than when I've seen him as a heel and you guys know how I feel about him as a heel. :mark: Don't know what it was, just, he looked really great. Rollins, you can't take your eyes off of him, both because you don't know if you're gonna miss anything and because he's just that wonderful in the ring. He's flipping all over like a mother. I got to see them do their double suicide dive which is a thing of beauty because of how in sync both Ambrose and Rollins are.
> 
> Have to say though it's Ambrose who did more of the high flying at the show, at one point he jumped over the rope in front of me and just landed on RyBack. He was just incredibly pumped.
> 
> Massive "let's go Shield" chants throughout too.
> 
> Now I'm gonna get onto the end of the match, they went around the crowd and posed in the ring for quite a bit of time afterwards. Seriously, my god does Dean Ambrose know he is the favourite of the group in relation to the ladies or what? Like I've seen him before live, but the change in him in relation to this is :lol. Jesus Christ he lapped up the whole thing. Not kidding. I was at the bottom right turnbuckle (where Orton does his pose on TV), only one standing in my row (because I was right next to Paige's family and friends and they had kids and stuff - incredibly lovely by the way and just so damn proud of their sister - that's a whole other story) so I caught his eye and this idiot is staring at my chest for ages and then must've finally realised what my shirt said (Ambrose Before Hoes) and did this damn ass cocky smirk before sticking his tongue out, turning to look at Rollins and smiling (his dumbass dimples). In the match he got a fantastic pop to get the hot tag it was just :banderas and played an excellent face.
> 
> I wanna be the first to admit that Roman Reigns works so much better at house shows than at TV. His singles street fight match with Orton was pretty great. Only one table spot and they used a kendo stick. But he was linking moves pretty well and telling a story - which is what I'm really wanting to see/get from him. Orton was guiding him really well and you can see that the work the two of them are doing is really paying off. Nice little spot in this match was Reigns pulling out the kendo stick from under the ring and doing a namaste bow to the crowd. Orton was busted open slightly here (really minor) and those idiots made him wipe it away which was crappy.
> 
> Ambrose puts Reigns over like a mother. Not even kidding. At the end of the match, he's pointing at him and did everything he could in getting more people to see the attention needs to be on Reigns. He grabbed at his hand and literally pulled at his wrist so hard as he flung him arms in the air to get a bigger pop for Reigns. Heard Rollins at one point say "You're the man, Ro." Don't know how to feel about that, looked a little like they are resigned to the fact that he's the guy all focus is going to go to but then again they know how strong they are with their own achievements and merits. It's nice how well they want him to do. And like I said, from what I saw last night, he can very well be the next big thing. I'm just baffled as to why he doesn't always come across well on TV, are they making him hold himself back and just work the moves that they can market? It's silly if they are because smarks/marks kinda tear him down and there isn't any need. They need to properly let him work Orton on TV (none of this DQ crap) - I'm wondering if we'll get it Monday on Raw.
> 
> Touched 'em all at the end (lol had to get that in). Was so close to asking Rollins for a selfie because he was standing in front of me for a good minute but all these kids were at the barricading so I just let them have their moment with him as he and Ambrose had already fist bumped me after their match earlier. Ambrose doing this frigging head nod at me/the shirt and then walking away backwards and spinning around.
> 
> So yeah, overall has a great time. I'm going Monday (my seats aren't as good but still pumped). I won't promise pics because the frigging app doesn't work. I will get some on when I get home! I did post two on tumblr last night in the Ambrose tag so anyone who goes in there off this forum may have already seen 'em.
> 
> Have to say I'm preferring house shows to TV tapings now. For some reason the atmosphere is just so much more special. I think it's the idea of knowing you're the only one who is seeing the action rather than tons around the world too.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You are sooooo lucky. Glad you had a great time and got to interact with the guys too

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Absolutely great story, such detail too. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Agreed. I really wish I was there with the pics and how everyone is talking about it, but you took it to a whole new level TMR! :dance Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



> FCW Reigns had Flapjack, Leg Drop, standing dropkick (a pretty freaking good one at that), Spinning elbow smash, Tilt-A-Whirl slam, Springboard Chop They haven't even allowed Reigns do his (spinning bulldog) which he calls ''moment of silence, Checkmate and many more.





> THIS writer is as STUPID as HELL. Have you watched REIGNS back in FCW?????????, reigns has more than 20 movesets but anytime a wrestler is brought to the WWE main roster, WWE limits their moves


I saw those in the comments on Bleacher Report, which further solidifies my stance on Roman and his moveset: the boy is capable of a lot, but WWE limits him for whatever reason. It doesn't make any sense to me when you have a big guy who can go in the ring, but you would rather have the fans think he's incompetent...

I hold on to hope that they're just holding him back until he goes out on his own and then they will unleash him. Any other theory escapes me :lol


----------



## Jeff Rollins

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Ambrose and Rollins seem happy to do so. I see no issue here. :draper2


Yeah I'm sure they're really happy about having to put someone no where near as talented as themselves over with the crowd that they want to try and get over with.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Jeff Rollins said:


> Yeah I'm sure they're really happy about having to put someone no where near as talented as themselves over with the crowd that they want to try and get over with.


Oh you mean the guy that Dean calls a brother from another mother? That same guy whose family Dean spent his birthday with last year? You mean the guy who he has called his best friend on many occassions in and out of the ring? Oh that guy? Yeah I'm sure it pains him to put him over in the ring  Or maybe, just maybe, Dean wants to see his friend succeed just as much as he is going to because that's the sort of person that he is and no one had to ask him to put anyone over.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I saw those in the comments on Bleacher Report, which further solidifies my stance on Roman and his moveset: the boy is capable of a lot, but WWE limits him for whatever reason. It doesn't make any sense to me when you have a big guy who can go in the ring, but you would rather have the fans think he's incompetent...
> 
> I hold on to hope that they're just holding him back until he goes out on his own and then they will unleash him. Any other theory escapes me :lol


Whenever has the WWE made sense? And I guess I shouldn't say that I told you so but yeah I told you so  I told you that Reigns had to be capable of more moves than what we are seeing on television. It doesn't make sense to me either but then again I don't run a billion dollar corporation…. oh wait neither does Vince


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh you mean the guy that Dean calls a brother from another mother? That same guy whose family Dean spent his birthday with last year? You mean the guy who he has called his best friend on many occassions in and out of the ring? Oh that guy? Yeah I'm sure it pains him to put him over in the ring  Or maybe, just maybe, Dean wants to see his friend succeed just as much as he is going to because that's the sort of person that he is and no one had to ask him to put anyone over.


Mother Zero has spoken. (Beat me to it, but I don't think i could have said it better.) :banderas


----------



## Jeff Rollins

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm sure he wants to see his best friend succeed but surely not at the expense of himself. There is only one title. Ambrose and Rollins should be doing everything to reach their dreams of winning it so why should they have to help reigns get there first.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Jeff Rollins said:


> I'm sure he wants to see his best friend succeed but surely not at the expense of himself. There is only one title. Ambrose and Rollins should be doing everything to reach their dreams of winning it so why should they have to help reigns get there first.


Or maybe, just maybe, he doesn't think with the same selfish mindset that you do.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Or maybe, just maybe, he doesn't think with the same selfish mindset that you do.


Exactly. Ambrose could be bitching and moaning like Ziggler, but he doesn't. Ambrose is only in his 2nd year and has his whole career to make something out of it. I'd say his dream is to wrestle and he has been chasing it his whole life. Now he's in the big leagues and I'd say he's playing it pretty damn smart. He will taste championship gold again someday. Right now it's Roman's time to be in the spotlight and both Dean and Seth know that, accept that, and are doing everything in their power to keep it that way.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Dique, "you told me so". I stay bitching about WWE limiting his moves when I know he can do more . I just can't fathom WWE's line of thinking. They're marketing him as a Powerhouse as if that man isn't capable of doing anything else. He was a football player WWE; athletic and speed are his strengths. 

But you know, once you hit the main roster, they water you down to almost nothing. Just like how Daniel Bryan has somehow become all kicks and dives :lol

WWE: We will make everyone think you're not a good wrestler 


Sidenote: Everyone is benefiting from this group people. All three are getting the exposure and popularity I doubt they would have gotten as singles competitors, because WWE does fuck all with most of their talents. Specifically the midcard and most of the upper mid.

All three are now in the position where WWE sees they can all be major players and the crowd is really into all three of them. 
Seth has greatly improved his mic skills, Dean "I bleed heel" Ambrose got the chance to excel at being a face, and Roman is receiving the experience and exposure he needs.

The Shield are only getting more popular and have been one of the few highlights in the WWE by far. Once they finally spit, they all will have a core fan base behind them and can carry the momentum to their singles careers.

Relax, this is good for the whole group in various degrees.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Exactly. Ambrose could be bitching and moaning like Ziggler, but he doesn't. Ambrose is only in his 2nd year and has his whole career to make something out of it. I'd say his dream is to wrestle and he has been chasing it his whole life. Now he's in the big leagues and I'd say he's playing it pretty damn smart. He will taste championship gold again someday. Right now it's Roman's time to be in the spotlight and both Dean and Seth know that.


And he probably realizes at the end of the day it is just a fake championship that doesn't mean anything to anybody outside of pro wrestling and there is no need to tear down his friend for it. Besides the way how WWE is nowadays you really can't say for certainty who's going to carry the belt first out of the shield. It may just be Rollins for all we know. Besides let's hope that their stock rises again and Vince gets rid of these lawsuits coming his way for the overspeculation or soon we could be sitting here talking about the company formerly known as WWE. :cool2


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dique, "you told me so". I stay bitching about WWE limiting his moves when I know he can do more . I just can't fathom WWE's line of thinking. They're marketing him as a Powerhouse as if that man isn't capable of doing anything else. He was a football player WWE; athletic and speed are his strengths.
> 
> But you know, once you hit the main roster, they water you down to almost nothing. Just like how Daniel Bryan has somehow become all kicks and dives :lol
> 
> WWE: We will make everyone think you're not a good wrestler
> 
> 
> Sidenote: Everyone is benefiting from this group people. All three are getting the exposure and popularity I doubt they would have gotten as singles competitors, because WWE does fuck all with most of their talents. Specifically the midcard most of the uppermid.
> 
> All three are now in the position where WWE sees they can all be major players and the crowd is really into all three of them.
> Seth has greatly improved his mic skills, Dean "I bleed heel" Ambrose got the chance to excel at being a face, and Roman got the experience and exposure he needs.
> 
> The Shield are only getting more popular and have been one of the few highlights in the WWE. Once they finally spit, they all will have a core fan base behind them and can carry the momentum to their singles careers.
> 
> Relax, this is good for the whole group in various degrees.


This right here. I believe the Shield is just a small taste of what everyone is going to be exposed to. Love them as a stable but I think branching out into singles competitors will allow them to respectively further their talents. I do prefer them to be pushed as a unit but I won't begrudge WWE for wanting to focus moreso on Roman momentarily. That being said though, Dean and Seth do receive their own respective moments to shine as well. There's no doubting that WWE has their tendencies to mess up talents, but I'm just going to hold out hope that all three have a bright future.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> And he probably realizes at the end of the day it is just a fake championship that doesn't mean anything to anybody outside of pro wrestling and there is no need to tear down his friend for it. Besides the way how WWE is nowadays you really can't say for certainty who's going to carry the belt first out of the shield. It may just be Rollins for all we know. Besides let's hope that their stock rises again and Vince gets rid of these lawsuits coming his way for the overspeculation or soon we could be sitting here talking about the company formerly known as WWE. :cool2


Off topic...but Vince is getting lawsuits over the stocks? 

Also you're right. Sometimes WWE can get obvious with its stories, but every now and again they surprise us.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Off topic...but Vince is getting lawsuits over the stocks?
> 
> Also you're right. Sometimes WWE can get obvious with its stories, but every now and again they surprise us.


Apparently some folks are mad cause Vince overspeculated how much they were going to get from the tv deal. I mean that's why you call trading risky. You win some days, you lose some days. A law firm in Louisiana is launching an investigation to see if the WWE/ management violated any trading laws.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Apparently some folks are mad cause Vince overspeculated how much they were going to get from the tv deal. I mean that's why you call trading risky. You win some days, you lose some days. A law firm in Louisiana is launching an investigation to see if the WWE/ management violated any trading laws.


Hmph I see. Yeah it is always a risk in dealing with stock exchange. Vince survived that trial over the steroid scandal. Maybe he can survive this if it goes as far as a lawsuit.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

don't know if any of you watch total divas but on this weeks episode at the beginning there is a super quick 'blink and you miss it' seth sighting... just when ariane is talking about trinitys injury and a shot of them walking down the hall he is chatting with jon.

actually now that I think about it, I'm not surprised he was near the doctors area since Roman would have been there getting stitches in his eye that night.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

just gonna leave this here...


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

There's an Ambrose - Jake the Snake vid in that same spirit, but for some reason it's never been posted on deanambrose vimeo. If anyone has a profile on there, might wanna pm the woman running it that she missed out


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Since RAW's in the UK tonight, does anyone smarter than me have the word on what time it starts? Because surely it won't be 1am like it is when it's on in America, so I can probably stick around for chat.

... we do still do chat, yes? I haven't been around in a while.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Since RAW's in the UK tonight, does anyone smarter than me have the word on what time it starts? Because surely it won't be 1am like it is when it's on in America, so I can probably stick around for chat.
> 
> ... we do still do chat, yes? I haven't been around in a while.


Chat's still a thing, though that's hearsay on my part, I'm not invited (I have an even privaterer chat with Wynter set up so I can at least have someone to mark with.. all very sad stuff) but I'm afraid the WWE is still airing RAW at the same time (so not live)... sorry!!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Bearodactyl said:


> Chat's still a thing, though that's hearsay on my part, I'm not invited (I have an even privaterer chat with Wynter set up so I can at least have someone to mark with.. all very sad stuff) but I'm afraid the *WWE is still airing RAW at the same time (so not live)... sorry!!*












Fucking wankers. Even when it's in our country they still fuck us over with the broadcast.

Fuck this.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Fucking wankers. Even when it's in our country they still fuck us over with the broadcast.
> 
> Fuck this.


I'm an hour ahead of you. I feel your pain. Trust me. Gonna end up being 5 AM before I go to sleep for me again tonight :sansa

Hoping for some creative British Pro-Ambrose chants tonight! (My attempt at staying on topic )


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Hiiiii, hopefully this goes through, phone is crappy inside arena. I'm at Raw tonight... Superstars is currently happening. Cody vs Swagger. Ummm so many Titty Master t-shirts. Guys behind us planning on try to get a "Titty Master" chant starting tonight. Titty Master shirts :lol

Dean Ambrose chants started in the bar :mark: bunch of rowdy guys who clearly had had a few pints. Good times. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That "Ambrose before hoes" shirt :lol


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

http://www.mtv.co.uk/wwe/news/mtv-news-meets-wwes-the-shield

The newest interview with MTV UK


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> That "Ambrose before hoes" shirt :lol



Praise be to squared circle tees :lmao

I'm gonna change it later just wanted to put it out there cos Zero mentioned wanting to see it fpalm #embarrassed 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

http://www.mtv.co.uk/wwe/videos#!/play/mtv-news/videos/mtv-news-wwe-the-shield


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Praise be to squared circle tees :lmao
> 
> I'm gonna change it later just wanted to put it out there cos Zero mentioned wanting to see it fpalm #embarrassed
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


repped you


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The Shield on MTV!


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Praise be to squared circle tees :lmao
> 
> I'm gonna change it later just wanted to put it out there cos Zero mentioned wanting to see it fpalm #embarrassed
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't be embarrassed it's awesome, why have you got your face covered though lol ? Anyway i'm late to the party but your review from the houseshow yesterday was just :clap:clap:clap loved it. (Y)

Hope it's a good show for you and jacq (haven't seen her on here today) but have fun the pair of ya !!! :cheer


----------



## Rap God

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



> - MTV UK has an interview with The Shield at this link. During the interview, Dean Ambrose said that the group's greatest accomplishment is that they've been able to raise the work ethic in the ring, and people have been stepping up their game when wrestling them.


http://www.mtv.co.uk/wwe/videos#!/play/mtv-news/videos/mtv-news-wwe-the-shield Full interview


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Don't be embarrassed it's awesome, why have you got your face covered though lol ? Anyway i'm late to the party but your review from the houseshow yesterday was just :clap:clap:clap loved it. (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's a good show for you and jacq (haven't seen her on here today) but have fun the pair of ya !!! :cheer



Just how I took the pic babe... Lol mirror selfies and me being tall don't really mix well.

I can post a pic of my face if you want, nothing special though lol

Thank you :cheer



Spoiler: spoiler for raw



Shield promo at Raw. Rollins talked damn well about how he's going to beat Batista. Reigns eye looks worse every time I see it

Shield time now so I'm peacing out




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

^^^ :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: for raw



Ambrose and Reigns on Commentary. HHH make himself announcer and Orton Timekeeper

Dying at HHH

Shield so over




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> ^^^ :mark::mark::mark::mark:


Trying so hard not to spoiler myself, but this sure as shit ain't making things easier...


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: for raw
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose and Reigns on Commentary. HHH make himself announcer and Orton Timekeeper
> 
> Dying at HHH
> 
> Shield so over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

@Bearodactyl I'll stop now bro :lel


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Give me more spoilers Link MASTAHHHHHH :mark: :mark: :mark:



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Don't be embarrassed it's awesome, why have you got your face covered though lol ? Anyway i'm late to the party but your review from the houseshow yesterday was just :clap:clap:clap loved it. (Y)
> 
> Hope it's a good show for you and jacq (haven't seen her on here today) but have fun the pair of ya !!! :cheer


Not the only thing you're late at :lel


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Give me more spoilers Link MASTAHHHHHH :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the only thing you're late at :lel


Those spoilers are just. :mark::mark::mark:

@raven oh crap i forgot, I'll be onto it in a min.  :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: watch raw



Rollins won via DQ. Shield wreck shop, massive brawl. Fucking ace!

These spoilers are shite/vague but I'm trying not to entirely ruin it.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: Option



"A big brawl broke in October between both groups" ... Again (N)

But apparently it was a great match.

Dean and Roman as commentators: Interesting, want to see how this will happen :agree:


Alicia Fox ...:clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I love it when Raw is in the UK, and WWE please don't mess with the crowd noises.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler: spoiler



Shield/Wyatts in a dark match!!! :mark:




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You bitches are making my heart ache. I'm avoiding spoiler like a damn plague :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> You bitches are making my heart ache. I'm avoiding spoiler like a damn plague :lmao


I'm still spoilerfree babe, hold ooooooooooooon!!! (*added o's for dramatic effect*)


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

do you guys still use the same chat?? 

Oh and I didn't read any spoilers except some random shit about the IC belt


----------



## JY57

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shield vs Evolution is now No Holds Barred Elimination


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JY57 said:


> Shield vs Evolution is now No Holds Barred *Elimination*


unk2


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> unk2


bummer, was going to rep you shenroe for your avatar but must spread more rep around...

in the meantime, please accept this...

:rep


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> bummer, was going to rep you shenroe for your avatar but must spread more rep around...
> 
> in the meantime, please accept this...
> 
> :rep


thanks, found that on tumblr but I will go back to my coffee shop cm punk avatar anytime soon though


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ambrose on Commentary for a Seth Singles Match FTW


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Seth sold like a boss during that match.

Dean having JBL stumble on commentary :lol

Roman's eye is looking a lot better.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Dean's short promo was so slick

Didn't really care for the other two. Seth's was good and all but I don't care for the "You atttacked me... prepare for battle!" promos. Nothing against Seth. The subject material is just ehh to me. 
Roman being his usual promo. Sounded a bit more natural tonight. Damn son, 9 stitches in yo eye! That's some shit..


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> Dean's short promo was so slick
> 
> Didn't really care for the other two. Seth's was good and all but I don't care for the "You atttacked me... prepare for battle!" promos. Nothing against Seth. The subject material is just ehh to me.
> Roman being his usual promo. Sounded a bit more natural tonight. Damn son, 9 stitches in yo eye! That's some shit..


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Deptford again."


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Payback. No Holds Barred Elimination match. :wall


It's gonna be so wonderful and even crazier than Extreme Rules now that it has the NHB stipulation. Can't wait. :mark:


Ambrose on commentary is always :mark: worthy, and the match in itself was decent. 

Glad to see that the UK crowd got to see the Wyatt's and The Shield go at it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm glad to see Roman's eye is healing up. With that said OHMYGOD the Shield bits of the show were great! I love it when I catch glimpses of Moxley in Ambrose when he does his promos. He blends that in with his more sporadic Ambrose character so well. The match with Seth and Batista was pretty cool. Seth did great with his selling and Ambrose's commentary helped aid in how strong Batista is supposed to be perceived. Speaking of which...when Seth announced he was gonna have some special guest commentators... I knew it could only mean one thing.









The TITTY MASTER would grace us with his wonderful words from those sweet lips of his. Oh he did not disappoint. :ambrose3

Anyways, I really liked the post DQ brawl that went down. It was nice to see Dean get some pops for starting the offense, but it was nice to see Roman in action as well. Poor Seth was so beaten and tired. That's okay, your man Roman's got ya. By the way I thought it was so cute when Seth got thrown over the metal stairs and Roman was all concerned. All three of those guys I swear. The bromance is just too much. I love it!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Anyways, I really liked the post DQ brawl that went down. It was nice to see Dean get some pops for starting the offense, but it was nice to see Roman in action as well. Poor Seth was so beaten and tired. That's okay, your man Roman's got ya. By the way I thought it was so cute when Seth got thrown over the metal stairs and Roman was all concerned. All three of those guys I swear. The bromance is just too much. I love it!


Seth in that match was the only thing Roman was interested in. :lol He basically no sold the commentary and was all like " Is he okay? Can you see him?" Poor guy actually looked anxious at points but tista did look a bit stiff with some of those shots.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Ambrose on commentary was just fucking epic, jeah shut JBL up dude he knows *NOTHING*!!! :banderas
LOVED it! 
You not only outshine him Bro, you burn him down like a fucking super-nova, cause THAT'S WHAT YOU ARE! BOOM BITCHES!
Ambrose blocking that Pedigree and counter it with a throwing over the table... :lenny :lenny :lenny 

Loved the part when Rollins took the mic and was like "I GOT SOME SPECIAL GUESTS OF MY _OWN_!!!!!!!!!" :clap:clap:clap
Nice fucking match! :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth in that match was the only thing Roman was interested in. :lol He basically no sold the commentary and was all like " Is he okay? Can you see him?" Poor guy actually looked anxious at points but tista did look a bit stiff with some of those shots.


I KNOW! He sounded so legit when he asked if Seth was alright. Rolleigns man, Rolleigns... :banderas



NeyNey said:


> Ambrose blocking that Pedigree and counter it with a throwing over the table... :lenny :lenny :lenny


I marked so hard at that. You know you're doin pretty damn well when HHH lets you counter his finisher and throw him over the table.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I marked so hard at that. You know you're doin pretty damn well when HHH lets you counter his finisher and throw him over the table.


Exactly. People were complaining last week because Trips mentioned Reigns in a promo but bypass things like this. Reigns didn't kick out of his pedigree but he allowed Dean to counter it, not many people have had that privilege. I said last week when Reigns got his singles match that next week it would be Seth or Dean's turn, and look it was Seth's turn this week. People only talk when something they don't like happen and come up with all these grand reasons why Seth and Dean aren't being pushed but ignore what is right in front of them. Would've preferred Seth vs Orton but I guess you gotta work that ring rust off of tista to get him ready for their match at payback.

Dean ran circles all around the commentary team. :banderas Jerry was the only smart one who shut up and let him go.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. People were complaining last week because Trips mentioned Reigns in a promo but bypass things like this. Reigns didn't kick out of his pedigree but he allowed Dean to counter it, not many people have had that privilege. I said last week when Reigns got his singles match that next week it would be Seth or Dean's turn, and look it was Seth's turn this week. People only talk when something they don't like happen and come up with all these grand reasons why Seth and Dean aren't being pushed but ignore what is right in front of them. Would've preferred Seth vs Orton but I guess you gotta work that ring rust off of tista to get him ready for their match at payback.
> 
> Dean ran circles all around the commentary team. :banderas Jerry was the only smart one who shut up and let him go.


Yeah, some people just don't analyze the little things. 

If someone doesn't like Reigns for whatever reason then fine, but some seriously just can't argue anything past "Dean and Seth are gonna wind up jobbing to Roman" or the same tired out "Roman doesn't deserve this rocket push ahead of the two other veterans" type of thing. If you want to use those excuses and others like them then be my guest, but there is plenty of good to say about Roman and saying nothing but crap like that really does make people rub off as Reigns haters. I've read through the thread and I see the haters use the same tactic to defend themelves. "Lel hurr durr you can't critique Reigns without being called a hater." No boo, learn to critique. It ain't about stating the negatives. If you see no positives then well that's unfortunate.
:ambrose3


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. People were complaining last week because Trips mentioned Reigns in a promo but bypass things like this. Reigns didn't kick out of his pedigree but he allowed Dean to counter it, not many people have had that privilege. I said last week when Reigns got his singles match that next week it would be Seth or Dean's turn, and look it was Seth's turn this week. People only talk when something they don't like happen and come up with all these grand reasons why Seth and Dean aren't being pushed but ignore what is right in front of them. Would've preferred Seth vs Orton but I guess you gotta work that ring rust off of tista to get him ready for their match at payback.
> 
> Dean ran circles all around the commentary team. :banderas Jerry was the only smart one who shut up and let him go.


Here's the thing. The whole Roman's getting pushed over the other two vs. No he's not will get a big boost for one side or the other at payback. Now that Shield vs. Evolution is an Elimination Match we'll see. Does Ambrose and Rollins get Eliminated and leave Reigns to superman his way vs. Evolution. Does WWE do the unthinkable and have Roman get eliminated first? Does WWE allow Dean and Seth to shine here? Will WWE make it look like Roman doesn't need them? After Payback there should be a clearer picture of what WWE is thinking (Although to me it already seems clear)


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

No one ever really denied that Roman is getting the push, though. Some of us just don't believe that Ambrose and Rollins will suffer because of it.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> No one ever really denied that Roman is getting the push, though. Some of us just don't believe that Ambrose and Rollins will suffer because of it.


That's why I think this upcoming match is so important. Keeping in mind that I'm the biggest Roman mark (as they call it own this board) It wouldn't be the terrible idea to have Roman actually get eliminated first to throw a different dynamic in this. But, At the same time Roman seems to be on his way to superstardom and getting eliminated first might derail that.


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I wish I'd come to this thread before getting stroppy about the confirmation of the DQ match. I hadn't thought through any of the positives at all. I like Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose a lot and want to see them all be as successful as I believe they can be, even if I do (ever so slightly) favour one a bit more than the other two.

Hi everyone btw, I've been reading this thread for ages.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I dont see Reigns being eliminated first really hurting him. It would probably be done in grand style anyway.Shield vs Evolution is the only thing making this ppv worth watching anyways.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> That's why I think this upcoming match is so important. Keeping in mind that I'm the biggest Roman mark (as they call it own this board) It wouldn't be the terrible idea to have Roman actually get eliminated first to throw a different dynamic in this. But, At the same time Roman seems to be on his way to superstardom and getting eliminated first might derail that.





SubZero3:16 said:


> I dont see Reigns being eliminated first really hurting him. It would probably be done in grand style anyway.Shield vs Evolution is the only thing making this ppv worth watching anyways.


Yeah it may or may not hurt Roman to eat the elimination first, but I doubt it would happen. Hell for all we know Dean will be the first of the shield to be eliminated, but (as Zero put it) I'm sure it will be in grand fashion for any of them. If all three do get eliminated I'm pretty sure that none of them will come off as weak. They always look strong in their losses.



Vics1971 said:


> I wish I'd come to this thread before getting stroppy about the confirmation of the DQ match. I hadn't thought through any of the positives at all. I like Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose a lot and want to see them all be as successful as I believe they can be, even if I do (ever so slightly) favour one a bit more than the other two.
> 
> Hi everyone btw, I've been reading this thread for ages.


Nothing wrong with favoring one most out of the bunch. Dean's my favorite, but I love all three of those guys. Also, hi.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ambrose taking out all of evolution :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns is not getting eliminated first. Where are people coming up with such ideas from?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

*Seth vs Dave *= good match :clap
*Dean on commentary *= everything this guy says is excellent:lmao
*Adam Rose =* I love his music :dance


*Alicia Fox = you are The Queen*
At that moment we have 2 stories in Divas division, and are good stories with of possibility having 2 good matches (Sammer Rae vs Layla and Paige vs Alicia Fox). And with Lana doing a excellent job too :shocked:

*USA crowd need to learn so much with UK corwd*
This is it's a WWE Crowd, not the dead crowd that happen in USA.
You pay to see WWE, then have FUN, chants the most stupid things, interact with the show and get up from the chair.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Reigns is not getting eliminated first. Where are people coming up with such ideas from?


I don't think it will happen either. I was just stating that it wouldn't be a bad idea if he did to throw a different dynamic into this. Here is the likely scenario that plays out Seth gets eliminated then Dean leaving Roman alone then Roman eliminates both Batista/Orton and Triple H eliminates Reigns for the win.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I dont see Reigns being eliminated first *really hurting him.* It would probably be done in grand style anyway.Shield vs Evolution is the only thing making this ppv worth watching anyways.


Why? 
If not hurt Seth and Dean, why hurt Roman 

Roman is "the biggest dog", If I was on Evolution I try to eliminate "the bigger dog" first.

Not going to happen, everyone knows that Roman will be the last, this is so predictable :sad:
It is not sad the fact that Roman be the last, it is sad how the end of The Shield matchs become predictable :sad:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> I don't think it will happen either. I was just stating that it wouldn't be a bad idea if he did to throw a different dynamic into this. Here is the likely scenario that plays out Seth gets eliminated then Dean leaving Roman alone then Roman eliminates both Batista/Orton and Triple H eliminates Reigns for the win.


:sad:

Roman is going to be Superman
It would be good if WWE was not for Superman routine with Roman


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Just have a slight doubt regarding the No Holds Barred Elimination stipulation. When someone gets eliminated but shows up later, or hell doesn't even go and keeps getting involved, what then? There's obviously no DQ so this doesn't make a whole lot of sense.

Should have either made it just No Holds Barred or just an Elimination match. This feels like the time they made a 3 on 1 handicap match for Ambrose's US title and later changed it to a Fatal four way when they realized how retarded the former stipulation was.


----------



## Jeff Rollins

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Reigns is not getting eliminated first. Where are people coming up with such ideas from?


Probably the same place where they are getting the idea that all the shield members are treated the same.

There is no way that Reigns will be eliminated first, it will either Rollins or Ambrose and then probably Batista.

Reigns will probably lose in the end to set up a match with HHH at summerslam, while at the same event Rollins/Ambrose will face 3mb or some other jobbers in the the pre show.

By the way Rollins is the best


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Why?
> If not hurt Seth and Dean, why hurt Roman
> 
> Roman is "the biggest dog", If I was on Evolution I try to eliminate "the bigger dog" first.
> 
> Not going to happen, everyone knows that Roman will be the last, this is so predictable :sad:
> It is not sad the fact that Roman be the last, it is sad how the end of The Shield matchs become predictable :sad:


Never easy to please everyone is it?

She said it won't hurt Roman, but it would be stupid to have him eliminated first anyway. He's kayfabe the biggest threat, you can say it's predictable all you want but it just makes sense from a booking perspective that he lasts the longest. And HHH even said they'd take their time with him and make sure he doesn't come back. Should have picked up on the hints.

I have no problem with this, as long as he doesn't take on all 3 Evolution members by himself and Ambrose and Rollins get decent match time. Being the great workers they are, I'm confident they will last a while.



Jeff Rollins said:


> Probably the same place where they are getting the idea that all the shield members are treated the same.
> 
> There is no way that Reigns will be eliminated first, it will either Rollins or Ambrose and then probably Batista.
> 
> Reigns will probably lose in the end to set up a match with HHH at summerslam, while at the same event Rollins/Ambrose will face 3mb or some other jobbers in the the pre show.
> 
> By the way Rollins is the best


Like I said, makes sense for Reigns to last till the end, else all the effort put into him would be wasted.

Just want Ambrose and Seth to get their fair share of the spotlight and eliminate 1 or 2 Evolution members.

Tbh, I don't see a Shield elimination happening for quite a while since having all 3 members would raise the quality of the match. I see both Dean and Seth lasting long but eliminated in quick succession. That leaves Reigns to do what he's comfortable with- make a late rally with some high spots to get the crowd going before falling prey to Hunter.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

No matter how that match ends, the majority of the users won't be pleased.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Just want Ambrose and Seth to get their fair share of the spotlight and eliminate 1 or 2 Evolution members.
> 
> Tbh, I don't see a Shield elimination happening for quite a while since having all 3 members would raise the quality of the match. I see both Dean and Seth lasting long but eliminated in quick succession. That leaves Reigns to do what he's comfortable with- make a late rally with some high spots to get the crowd going before falling prey to Hunter.


That's pretty much how I picture it happening.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Dean on dat mic last night :lmao I fucking love him


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Never easy to please everyone is it?
> 
> She said it won't hurt Roman, but it would be stupid to have him eliminated first anyway. He's kayfabe the biggest threat, you can say it's predictable all you want but it just makes sense from a booking perspective that he lasts the longest. And HHH even said they'd take their time with him and make sure he doesn't come back. Should have picked up on the hints.
> 
> I have no problem with this, as long as he doesn't take on all 3 Evolution members by himself and Ambrose and Rollins get decent match time. Being the great workers they are, I'm confident they will last a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, makes sense for Reigns to last till the end, else all the effort put into him would be wasted.
> 
> Just want Ambrose and Seth to get their fair share of the spotlight and eliminate 1 or 2 Evolution members.
> 
> *Tbh, I don't see a Shield elimination happening for quite a while since having all 3 members would raise the quality of the match. I see both Dean and Seth lasting long but eliminated in quick succession. That leaves Reigns to do what he's comfortable with- make a late rally with some high spots to get the crowd going before falling prey to Hunter.*


That's the only way to book this match at this point, regardless of anyone's opinion or preference really.


----------



## Jeff Rollins

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Tbh, I don't see a Shield elimination happening for quite a while since having all 3 members would raise the quality of the match. I see both Dean and Seth lasting long but eliminated in quick succession. That leaves Reigns to do what he's comfortable with- make a late rally with *some high spots to get the crowd going* before falling prey to Hunter.


Superman punch, superman punch, spear, spear, spear YAWN!

How about HHH/Reigns take each other out first in something that doesn't make them look bad and then batista can go, then Ambrose and that would leave Rollins/Orton in an epic final battle, that would be exciting. I wouldnt mind which one won then.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The problem is that we already know how the match will end.
I just want something unexpected happens
Diva division is more unpredictable than this The Shield matches, which is just sad


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shield matches have almost always ended with Reigns anyway why are you only finding them predictable now? The spear or triple powerbomb has always been their go to finisher.

I bet you didn't predict Dean jumping off the tables or Seth's dive at ER.

You're a Cena fan. All his matches end the same way.

Predictable isn't always bad. Everyone knew Bryan was winning at Mania didn't really bring down the moment. The journey is just as important as the finish.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

What's with the tired bullshit about Ambrose and Rollins getting the short end of the stick of this angle?

The Shield will be put over by the end of this angle, no ifs, ands, or buts about it. Just because Reigns obviously will be the biggest beneficiary, doesn't mean the other two won't reap the rewards.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Shield matches have almost always ended with Reigns anyway why are you only finding them predictable now? The spear or triple powerbomb has always been their go to finisher.
> 
> I bet you didn't predict Dean jumping off the tables or Seth's dive at ER.
> 
> You're a Cena fan. All his matches end the same way.
> 
> Predictable isn't always bad. Everyone knew Bryan was winning at Mania didn't really bring down the moment. The journey is just as important as the finish.


Because they hate that Reigns is gonna be a major star and everything he does sucks because of that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Callisto said:


> What's with the tired bullshit about Ambrose and Rollins getting the short end of the stick of this angle?
> 
> The Shield will be put over by the end of this angle, no ifs, ands, or buts about it. Just because Reigns obviously will be the biggest beneficiary, doesn't mean the other two won't reap the rewards.


Exactly. Its about establishing all 3. Some people just hate it when someone who they dont like share a bit of the spotlight.



tbp82 said:


> Because they hate that Reigns is gonna be a major star and everything he does sucks because of that.


Pretty much. Even though they're acting as if there cant be more than one major star at a time. This Cena era of one major star is fading away slowly and soon it will be more along the lines of having 3 or 4 major stars at the top like the attitude era.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. Its about establishing all 3. Some people just hate it when someone who they dont like share a bit of the spotlight.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. Even though they're acting as if there cant be more than one major star at a time. This Cena era of one major star is fading away slowly and soon it will be more along the lines of having 3 or 4 major stars at the top like the attitude era.


Attitude Era. I'd say Rock, Austin, Taker, Kane, and Foley could all be considered the biggest stars. You had Michaels at the very beginning of it to. Not to mention Triple H and The New Age Outlaws were stars in thier own right to an extent Rikishi was to. Kurt Angle showed up at the tail end of it. Big Show gets an honorable mentioned.

Now if all the above stars could make a name for themselves no reason Reigns, Ambrose, and Rollins can carve out their own piece of the star pie even if one or more of those three don't reach WWE World Title Main Event of Wrestlemania Status.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Shield matches have almost always ended with Reigns anyway why are you only finding them predictable now? The spear or triple powerbomb has always been their go to finisher.
> 
> I bet you didn't predict Dean jumping off the tables or Seth's dive at ER.
> 
> You're a Cena fan. All his matches end the same way.
> 
> Predictable isn't always bad. Everyone knew Bryan was winning at Mania didn't really bring down the moment. The journey is just as important as the finish.



I know what is the big problem of Cena matches
And now I'm saying what's the big problem of The Shield matches
These matches are predictable
Are good matches but they are predictable 
Their end is always the same

What's wrong with wanting something different?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You're not exactly saying what you want. A match always finishes with the designated finisher. How is this any different?

It's not like the matches themselves have been the same. They are always different, except the finish. And I'm not even sure if Evolution wins or The Shield picks up another victory so it's not that predictable.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I know Seth and Dean need not have WWE machine behind them, and that Roman needs more than anyone of WWE machine.

I just wish it was not so obvious, that was more subtle
I think everybody realized what WWE is doing.

I've heard people say "I would like that Seth / Dean .... but we know that will not happen because WWE is push Roman" 
Roman push is not being organic, is being forced.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You're not exactly saying what you want. A match always finishes with the designated finisher. How is this any different?
> 
> It's not like the matches themselves have been the same. They are always different, except the finish. And I'm not even sure if Evolution wins or The Shield picks up another victory so it's not that predictable.



Will be an excellent match.
Seth, Dean, Tripl H and Orton will give everything, will make the match spectacular , but the finale is predictable.

Who will be the latest in the match? 

Roman and Triple H
This is not predictable?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You know, you should try what I do and focus more on how much Seth, or in your case Dean is shining instead of paying attention to Reigns. Much more enjoyable that way :draper2

Not that I mind Reigns, but his booking doesn't bother me because Rollins and Ambrose are getting their chance to shine too. They're both in much better places in the casual's eyes than they were a few months ago.

Now since you think Roman's push is being forced and all, just try paying more attention to how good the other two are doing instead of Reigns and everything will automatically become a lot more enjoyable (Y)


And so what if Reigns and HHH are the last 2? Can you say for certain who's winning? Or if the others interfere? You've already made up your mind you won't like the finish, so even if it's good, nobody's gonna be able to convince you.

You said it will be an excellent match. Just try enjoying that instead of obsessing over these little things  Not like Dean and Seth are getting buried, and being a fan of them, you should prefer their slow push over a superpush.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Double post


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I know what is the big problem of Cena matches
> And now I'm saying what's the big problem of The Shield matches
> These matches are predictable
> Are good matches but they are predictable
> Their end is always the same
> 
> What's wrong with wanting something different?


One could also make the case that The Streak matches were predictable up until this wrestlemania.

There is nothing wrong with wanting something different. But, there can be something wrong with doing something different. Different is not always better. Doing something different just for the sake of doing something different is pointless. Like I stated above Roman getting eliminated first could be a good thing to throw a wrench into this whole thing. What I mean by that is right now WWE appears to be on the collison course of Roman vs. Triple H. But, if WWE wanted to go with for example Shemus vs. Roman have Shemus come out since it is no dq and Brougue Kick Roman now you're off an running with Shemus vs. Roman.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

But I have a tendency to focus more on Dean and Seth 
Dean in promos, even when he is not talking he captures my attention 
Seth is in excellent matchs, I am always happy when he is in matchs 

I just talked about Roman (today) because you guys were talking about how PPV will end


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> One could also make the case that The Streak matches were predictable up until this wrestlemania.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with wanting something different. But, there can be something wrong with doing something different. Different is not always better. Doing something different just for the sake of doing something different is pointless. Like I stated above Roman getting eliminated first could be a good thing to throw a wrench into this whole thing. What I mean by that is right now WWE appears to be on the collison course of Roman vs. Triple H. But, if WWE wanted to go with for example Shemus vs. Roman have Shemus come out since it is no dq and Brougue Kick Roman now you're off an running with Shemus vs. Roman.


And why not Triple H eliminate Roman first and then Roman attack Triple H and Seth/Dean eliminate Triple H because of Roman attack.

And while the macth is taking place (with Seth, Dean, Dave and Orton), we see images of Triple H vs Roman outside the ring.

This would lead to Roman vs Triple H without these two being the latest in match.


----------



## Jeff Rollins

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I always focus on Seth because he is a beautiful beautiful man


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

One thing that I noticed Orton is currently being treated badly 
What is that Orton will do after this?


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> And why not Triple H eliminate Roman first and then Roman attack Triple H and Seth/Dean eliminate Triple H because of Roman attack.
> 
> And while the macth is taking place (with Seth, Dean, Dave and Orton), we see images of Triple H vs Roman outside the ring.
> 
> This would lead to Roman vs Triple H without these two being the latest in match.


How does Roman get eliminated under that scenario? Is it clean? If it's clean it's not the way to go. But, yeah something like that could work.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> One thing that I noticed Orton is currently being treated badly
> What is that Orton will do after this?


Just wondering what is it you see to think Orton is being treated badly? He didn't have to tap at Mania Batista did. He didn't lose at Elimination Chamber Batista did. He's recently only been in the ring with the "Big Dog" of The Shield while Batista had to wrestle Rollins. So Orton gets Batman while Dave gets one of the Robins. Still think Orton's been treated bad?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> How does Roman get eliminated under that scenario? Is it clean? If it's clean it's not the way to go. But, yeah something like that could work.


Yes of course not clean way



tbp82 said:


> Just wondering what is it you see to think Orton is being treated badly? He didn't have to tap at Mania Batista did. He didn't lose at Elimination Chamber Batista did. *He's recently only been in the ring with the "Big Dog" of The Shield while Batista had to wrestle Rollins. So Orton gets Batman while Dave gets one of the Robins. Still think Orton's been treated bad?*


Seth = Robin
Roman = Batman
Dean = Joker 

Everyone knows that the only good things in Batman DC Comics are: 


Robin

Joker

And Batmobile:

That why Seth matches are more interesting and better than Roman matches 

This also explains my preferences in The Shield

Orton has not done anything spectacular.


Triple H is the boss

Batista is one that everyone dislikes

Orton seems to be lost in the middle, he's just there (He does very well to my view)


----------



## Jeff Rollins

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

^People trying to say that all 3 are been treated the same and then someone comes out with this crap. Batman and robins
such bs 
So Batista is been treated badly because he 'had' to wrestle the best wrestler in the group and didn't reigns face Batista last week.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Jeff Rollins said:


> ^People trying to say that all 3 are been treated the same and then someone comes out with this crap. Batman and robins
> such bs
> So Batista is been treated badly because he 'had' to wrestle the best wrestler in the group and didn't reigns face Batista last week.


I was responding to someone statimg Orton's been treated badly. Reigns is positioned as the big dog of The Shield and he's the only one Orton has had to face since Wrestlemania while Batista got Reigns but he also got one of the Robins on both Raw and Smackdown. I wasn't arguing that Batista has been treated badly per se I was arguing that Orton has not been treated badly.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Yes of course not clean way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has not done anything spectacular.
> 
> 
> Triple H is the boss
> 
> Batista is one that everyone dislikes
> 
> Orton seems to be lost in the middle, he's just there (He does very well to my view)


He does seem lost in the middle so I see what you mean in that sense but I feel that Batista has got the worst treatment of the three evolution members. (though not bad by any means)


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I didn't see this posted, so I figured I would throw it in. Ambrose and Reigns in the back before they come out during Rollins/Batista last night. Fairly interesting.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Jeff Rollins said:


> ^People trying to say that all 3 are been treated the same and then someone comes out with this crap. Batman and robins
> such bs
> So Batista is been treated badly because he 'had' to wrestle the best wrestler in the group and didn't reigns face Batista last week.


:lol i know right, Batman? one of the robins? What the f*ck is that? So by this logic HHH is Dark Vador while Orton and Batista are fucking clones lol due to his kayfabe and real power.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> :lol i know right, Batman? one of the robins? What the f*ck is that? So by this logic HHH is Dark Vador while Orton and Batista are fucking clones lol due to his kayfabe and real power.


I like that comparison.

To answer you question. What it is is you have Batman the leader star of the team then you have Robin his sidekick. In comic books Batman saves Robin all the time except the rare occasion where Robin gets to save Batman. Eventually Robin would go on to go out on his own and become Nightwing and carve his own niche in the superhero world.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



ColtofPersonality said:


> I didn't see this posted, so I figured I would throw it in. Ambrose and Reigns in the back before they come out during Rollins/Batista last night. Fairly interesting.




They really change things at the last minute, is not it?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Thanks for the rep Shenroe - mwah!!! 









Finally watching Raw on Tv and holy shit they muted the crowd so much :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Jeff Rollins said:


> ^People trying to say that all 3 are been treated the same and then someone comes out with this crap. Batman and robins
> such bs


You keep repeating this. When did anyone say the three of them are being treated as equals? Alls I ever see anyone say is that Dean and Seth are getting a decent amount of time to show what they're made of. They aren't just cast aside while all the time goes to Roman. That does not = all three are being treated the same. fpalm


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

@Link MASTAHH

Is this you in the pic? It's from the Nottingham live event :lol

The girl on the extreme left, behind the guy in the hat who's looking to the entrance ramp I guess :lol That's you isn't it?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> @Link MASTAHH
> 
> Is this you in the pic? It's from the Nottingham live event :lol
> 
> The girl on the extreme left, behind the guy in the hat who's looking to the entrance ramp I guess :lol That's you isn't it?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Oh my :ambrose3 You're a cutie, TMR.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> *Thanks for the rep Shenroe - mwah!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally watching Raw on Tv and holy shit they muted the crowd so much :lmao


:mark: :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Oh my :ambrose3 You're a cutie, TMR.


Sheesh I'm really not. The angles good on that. Let me tell you.

I was kinda hoping no one would've seen fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Sheesh I'm really not. The angles good on that. Let me tell you.
> 
> I was kinda hoping no one would've seen fpalm fpalm fpalm


Oh just shut that hole in your face! :lmao


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

TMR, u so little  
I always thought you were a guy though. Sorry :lol 

Anyways, damn man, that pic makes me wanna go to a live event. Too bad non of my friends give a shit about wrestling and they don't really come here anyways.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Seth bumping like a fucking boss! Putting that young lion Batista over.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


>




That homer gif is a classic :lmao dude you are so lucky!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> TMR, u so little
> *I always thought you were a guy though. Sorry :lol *
> 
> Anyways, damn man, that pic makes me wanna go to a live event. Too bad non of my friends give a shit about wrestling and they don't really come here anyways.


That's because I swear (on here) like a sailor... #notattractive
:lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Damn Ravy, saw that pic earlier and thought the same, glad I was right. :lol





















tylermoxreigns said:


> That's because I swear (on here) like a sailor... #notattractive
> :lol


Makes you even more beautiful.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I assume most here are girls, it's easier that way lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> Damn Ravy, saw that pic earlier and thought the same, glad I was right. :lol


I am crying.... More like, I'm bulking/breathing heavy bro :lmao
Christ, I love this thread. 



NeyNey said:


> Makes you even more beautiful.


Fucksake, this gif :faint::cheer
Cocky arsehole :side::side:

Did you see his stupid swag (damn, I hate that word) as he sauntered over to Orton on Raw. Idiot. 

Ney, I heart you.




Shenroe said:


> I assume most here are girls, it's easier that way lol


Your avatar.... Man :lmao :clap


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler:  smackdown



Looks like no Shield on smackdown for a second week straight. What, they are too big for double duties now? Sigh, used to be a time where they constantly wrestled in Raw/Smackdown main events but the recent weeks..Better have a lenghthy main event match at payback to compensate.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> Spoiler:  smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like no Shield on smackdown for a second week straight. What, they are too big for double duties now? Sigh, used to be a time where they constantly wrestled in Raw/Smackdown main events but the recent weeks..Better have a lenghthy main event match at payback to compensate.





Spoiler: sd



Their wrestling at a houseshow tonight, I know they did double duty at raw when the undertaker was there but you can't expect them to do it every time. They do need some rest. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> Spoiler:  smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like no Shield on smackdown for a second week straight. What, they are too big for double duties now? Sigh, used to be a time where they constantly wrestled in Raw/Smackdown main events but the recent weeks..Better have a lenghthy main event match at payback to compensate.





Spoiler: reply



Pretty sure it's cause their drawing power/weight is needed for house show in Sheffield tonight. They're number 2 in company at the minute with Byran out. Them and Randy pretty much take up a solid hour/1hr 30 of the house show time (opening and closing the show). Surprised they aren't flying them back and forth like they did that one time last year. Suppose its a lot to do with their opponents in feud. HHH must only want to get all that pushed on Raw. Plus Bo's debuting tonight so they're gonna want to make that a big deal, Shield kinda always steal the show a bit (especially SD) when they are featured. Still shitty though.

Agree RE: Payback. Need a lengthy match that's kinda all hell breaks loose. :mark:


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler:  smackdown



My bad, that make more sense now. I will probably lurk in tumblr to see if i can catch some bits of matches, i need a good weekly dose of shield and yesterday wasn't enough. I agree they do need to rest a little, the roster is already quite thin.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> Damn Ravy, saw that pic earlier and thought the same, glad I was right. :lol


Oh lord! Haha :lmao Ney you're so awesome. :banderas


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

TMR keep up the cussing. Like neyney said do u and be leaned out and shit :lmao

aww fuck now you guys with your spoiler tags that I don't know how to do 
ITS LIKE TUESDAY U CAN CALM TF DOWNNNNN AND GTFO W/SPOILERS 

You hoes staaaaaaaayyyyyy thirsty for some SD, I swear. Smhsmhsmh


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I luv love LOVE that MTV interview. Great questions, great answers. The part about the ladies was hilarious. Think Ambrose might've been a tad worse for wear though, keeping the sunglasses on and rambling for some time. He's like a reverse Reigns, I prefer regular interview Reigns over backstage promo Reigns infinitely, and with Ambrose I'm much more captivated by the onscreen persona. That's on average btw, he's had some great interviews as well I won't lie..


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Arrive
Spot Link MASTAHH in a crowd
Leave

Aren't you all proud of my skills? :lol


And Goddamn NeyNey :lmao

Link MASTAHH, you should get a premium membership and make that your new name 

So SD spoilers are out? Will check those in a bit, just finishing up on ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

are premium memberships free? 
I've always wanted to change that stupid ass wheelman for scott steiner shit


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

They're free if you can get someone to pay for you :brodgers

Oh that? :lol Just post more, will go away soon :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:mark: :mark: War of the Worlds! I have to watch that, I've already downloaded it :. Heard the crowd was hot for that one, Raven :dance :dance 

Raven, did you watch the Raw After Show dvd? It's like 3 discs with so much content :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah esp check out the opening Bullet Club promo, Steen vs Nakamura, Young Bucks vs reDragon (MOTN), Okada vs Styles vs Elgin and Bennett vs Tanahashi for some Maria Kanellis goodness :yum: Fuck, just watch the whole thing :lol

And yeah it's the muthafuckin' Hammerstein Ballroom in NYC :mark: :mark: The crowd is always hot :banderas Remember ECW One Night Stand? DAT Arena kada

Been dying to watch that Raw Aftershow DVD, if only a certain MASTAHH could provide some links


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

http://watchwrestling.ch/home/watch-wwe-best-raw-show-2014-dvd/

http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-dvds-...atch-online-download-video-update-*divx*.html

:ambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Welp, there goes my sleep. All nighter it is, thanks :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Anytime boo. I'm always here to fuck up your sleep 

Enjoy, there's a lot of crap to watch :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> http://watchwrestling.ch/home/watch-wwe-best-raw-show-2014-dvd/
> 
> http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-dvds-...atch-online-download-video-update-*divx*.html
> 
> :ambrose


Wynter you bitch. I have work!!


----------



## midnightmischief

WynterWarm12 said:


> http://watchwrestling.ch/home/watch-wwe-best-raw-show-2014-dvd/
> 
> http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-dvds-...atch-online-download-video-update-*divx*.html
> 
> :ambrose


Yay thanks wynter :dance
I was wanting to buy this dvd but haven't been able to find it and really didn't want to have to order it from the states

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I haven't been on here in over a week. Saw I was behind like 30 something pages. Thought I missed some good shit. But, lo and behold, it was another Roman's #1 v Roman ain't that great (yet) pissing contest. So damn repetitive and boring from both ends. 



TylerMoxReigns - you are a cutie patootie! and loved your reviews of your house show. So glad you go to enjoy it as much as you did. Definitely almost convinced me to get tickets to the house show next month by me....odd that it hasn't been posted here but Roman isn't on the same house show schedule as Seth and Dean....but that's fine by me since Seth and Dean will be at the house show by me now! Just have to find a way to shake the hubby for a bit while I go on a Dean dick hopping search....


----------



## midnightmischief

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I haven't been on here in over a week. Saw I was behind like 30 something pages. Thought I missed some good shit. But, lo and behold, it was another Roman's #1 v Roman ain't that great (yet) pissing contest. So damn repetitive and boring from both ends.
> 
> 
> 
> TylerMoxReigns - you are a cutie patootie! and loved your reviews of your house show. So glad you go to enjoy it as much as you did. Definitely almost convinced me to get tickets to the house show next month by me....odd that it hasn't been posted here but Roman isn't on the same house show schedule as Seth and Dean....but that's fine by me since Seth and Dean will be at the house show by me now! Just have to find a way to shake the hubby for a bit while I go on a Dean dick hopping search....


:lmao you go girl, those hubby's can really get in the way sometimes. I remember mine dragging me away from touching batista cause he didn't want to get stuck in the traffic after the show and I was telling him to let me go back to my next husband ( I was so young and stupid those days lol )

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I haven't been on here in over a week. Saw I was behind like 30 something pages. Thought I missed some good shit. But, lo and behold, it was another Roman's #1 v Roman ain't that great (yet) pissing contest. So damn repetitive and boring from both ends.
> 
> 
> 
> TylerMoxReigns - you are a cutie patootie! and loved your reviews of your house show. So glad you go to enjoy it as much as you did. Definitely almost convinced me to get tickets to the house show next month by me....odd that it hasn't been posted here but Roman isn't on the same house show schedule as Seth and Dean....but that's fine by me since Seth and Dean will be at the house show by me now! Just have to find a way to shake the hubby for a bit while I go on a Dean dick hopping search....


Haven't seen anything about the different house show circuits. When did this happen?


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

hey does anyone have a link to the mtv interview the shield did a few days ago? I know it was posted here a few pages ago but I cannot find it for the life of me.

cheers in advance


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: :mark: War of the Worlds! I have to watch that, I've already downloaded it :. Heard the crowd was hot for that one, Raven :dance :dance
> 
> Raven, did you watch the Raw After Show dvd? It's like 3 discs with so much content :lol





RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah esp check out the opening Bullet Club promo, Steen vs Nakamura, Young Bucks vs reDragon (MOTN), Okada vs Styles vs Elgin and Bennett vs Tanahashi for some Maria Kanellis goodness :yum: Fuck, just watch the whole thing :lol
> 
> And yeah it's the muthafuckin' Hammerstein Ballroom in NYC :mark: :mark: The crowd is always hot :banderas Remember ECW One Night Stand? DAT Arena kada


Steen vs Suke was life kadakadakadakada

Had that super fight Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi feel about it, just loved their psychology. 

Kyle O'Reilly made me a believer in that The Young Bucks match too, I really hope this isn't the last War of the Worlds they do.

Have you guys seen the reports about Steen going to NXT: http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/5...steen-expected-to-sign-wwe-developmental-deal

I honestly thought his speech at the end was a work?




WynterWarm12 said:


> http://watchwrestling.ch/home/watch-wwe-best-raw-show-2014-dvd/
> 
> http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-dvds-...atch-online-download-video-update-*divx*.html
> 
> :ambrose


Whoa - This is some legit stuff right here (Y) 




midnightmischief said:


> hey does anyone have a link to the mtv interview the shield did a few days ago? I know it was posted here a few pages ago but I cannot find it for the life of me.
> 
> cheers in advance


http://vimeo.com/95812928


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Steen vs Suke was life kadakadakadakada
> 
> 
> 
> Had that super fight Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi feel about it, just loved their psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly made me a believer in that The Young Bucks match too, I really hope this isn't the last War of the Worlds they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys seen the reports about Steen going to NXT: http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/5...steen-expected-to-sign-wwe-developmental-deal
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly thought his speech at the end was a work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa - This is some legit stuff right here (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/95812928



Shit you beat me to it posting the link... I'm slipping haha :lmao 

Then again I'm at work and shouldn't really be on here uh oh 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Shit you beat me to it posting the link... I'm slipping haha :lmao
> 
> Then again I'm at work and shouldn't really be on here uh oh
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Link Masttah losing that touch :lol

At work too, so yeah - I'm just as bad an employee


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I thought being on WF from work was normal. I only do it everyday :draper2


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

^ Not if you're a horrible multi-tasker like some :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I thought being on WF from work was normal. I only do it everyday :draper2


Me too :cool2


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: sd
> 
> 
> 
> Their wrestling at a houseshow tonight, I know they did double duty at raw when the undertaker was there but you can't expect them to do it every time. They do need some rest. :lol





Spoiler: Shield



They need the Shieldcopter!!!!


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't have a smart phone 

we so hood down here in the south.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> http://watchwrestling.ch/home/watch-wwe-best-raw-show-2014-dvd/
> 
> http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-dvds-...atch-online-download-video-update-*divx*.html
> 
> :ambrose


So gonna watch this now, thanks dude! :banderas


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



> IWA Mid-South DVD "Moxicity: The Best Of Jon Moxley In IWa Mid-South"
> 
> 1. Jon Moxley vs. Roderick Strong (12/5/08 - 2008 Revolution Strong Style Tournament)
> 2. Jon Moxley vs. B-Boy vs. Devon Moore vs. Drake Younger (2/6/09 - February Fury)
> 3. Jon Moxley vs. Michael Elgin (3/20/09 - March Massacre)
> 4. Jon Moxley & Keith Walker vs. Bill the Butcher & Michael Elgin (4/3/09 - April Bloodshowers)
> 5. Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger (5/22/09 - Opportunity)
> 6. Jon Moxley vs. Donovan Cain (7/10/09 - Battle of the Future Stars 2)
> 7. Jon Moxley & Tim Donst vs. Donovan Cain & Marshe Rockett (7/10/09 - Battle of the Future Stars 2)
> 8. Jon Moxley, Jason Hades, Ricochet & Shane Hollister vs. Donovan Cain, Marshe Rockett, Ryan Phoenix & Tim Donst (7/10/09 - Battle of the Future Stars 2)
> 9. Jon Moxley vs. Ricochet (7/10/09 - Battle of the Future Stars 2)
> 10. Jon Moxley vs. Shawn Vincent (7/25/09 - The Night The Lights Went Out In Bellevue)
> 11. Battle Royal (8/14/09 - Another Night In Bellevue)
> 12. Jon Moxley vs. Mason Cutter (8/14/09 - Another Night in Bellevue)
> 13. Taipei Fists & Barbwire Ropes Match: Jon Moxley, Mickie Knuckles & Sami Callihan vs. Devon Cutter, Mason Cutter & Neil Diamond Cutter (8/28/09 - Kings of the Crimson Mask)
> 14. Jon Moxley & Neil Diamond Cutter vs. The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter) (2/19/10 - Rise of Phoenix)
> 15. Curt Hennig Drunken Taipei Deathmatch: Jon Moxley vs. Neil Diamond Cutter (4/23/10 - Prince of the Death Matches)
> 
> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/iwa-mid-south-dvd-moxicity-the-best-of-jon-moxley-in-iwa-mid-south.html


I like the sound of that Taipei Fists & Barbwire Ropes match :wall

Both this and the wXw set I posted here a while ago are now in stock, so buybuybuy everyone.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Both this and the wXw set I posted here a while ago are now in stock, so buybuybuy everyone.


YEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!! :woolcock


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I want a jon moxley dragon gate usa best of or no buys. I'm tired of moxley drake younger lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I like the sound of that Taipei Fists & Barbwire Ropes match :wall
> 
> Both this and the wXw set I posted here a while ago are now in stock, so buybuybuy everyone.


To this day Ambrose/Mox still takes my money... Firstly shitting indy ippvs and now frigging dvds of said ippvs/matches I most likely watched at the time to frigging live wwe shows/merch

SKINT


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> I want a jon moxley dragon gate usa best of or no buys. I'm tired of moxley drake younger lol


A DGUSA set would be amazing. Should put in those promos as extras. Hopefully Gabe will do one soon.
When they do the DGUSA set, they've pretty much covered up almost his entire indy run except for Puerto Rico. 


Drake and Ambrose have faced eachother so many times, but I never get bored of seeing them wrestle eachother because they have this chemistry between them.




> Where Are They Now?: Joey Mercury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “There’ll be a dozen Hall of Famers who thank Joey Mercury first and foremost in their acceptance speech,” Dean Ambrose told WWE.com.
> 
> For those who simply know Mercury as one half of MNM alongside John Morrison, Ambrose’s statement might be a little shocking. However, Mercury’s greatest impact on sports-entertainment came after he stepped out of the ring, and into his new role as one of WWE’s most respected producers, as well as a mentor to breakout Superstars like The Shield.
> 
> “He is a mastermind when it comes to wrestling psychology, and the ins and outs of being in the ring,” Seth Rollins explained. “He loves teaching people how to do things and do them better. He’s a talent maximizer. He takes your best assets and makes them better. He takes the things you’re terrible at and helps you improve.”
> 
> It’s a position that Mercury relishes, even at the age of 34, when most in-ring performers are in their prime.
> 
> “One of the things I was concerned about with being a coach and producer so young was thinking, ‘Am I missing out on that feeling of being in the ring and making the fans pop out of their chairs?’” he said. “I don’t, because it’s very fulfilling to live vicariously through the guys you help. If I give an idea about gameplan or strategy, and they implement it and it works well and they get that reaction, I feel it twofold.”
> 
> Mercury’s deeper understanding of the mat game goes back to the beginning for him. When recalling the starts of their fandom, Superstars often remember the people, the places and the moments that drew them in. For Mercury, it was something more.
> 
> “It made me feel,” he explained. “There were times when it made me happy, times when it made me angry, times when it made me laugh and times when it made me sad.”
> 
> Joey MercuryMercury spent his teens chasing those feelings, hopping on Greyhound buses to go watch wrestling shows and figure out what evoked those emotions. It’s what drew him, at 15 years old, to a gym where a journeyman wrestler named Jimmy Cicero was training potential grapplers.
> 
> When most teenagers were worrying about English papers and prom dates, Mercury was on the road, wrestling three to four times a week, making a name for himself on the independent scene with another Cicero trainee, Christian York.
> 
> “We both loved the business and complemented each other well,” he said.
> 
> Only a few years into his career, Mercury, along with York, Shannon Moore and Shane Helms, caught the eyes of WCW officials, who quickly signed the foursome. Though plans were originally made for the four to debut together, things quickly changed as Helms & Moore joined the high-flying boy band 3 Count, while Mercury & York sat on the couch.
> 
> “After we got hired, I never had a match for WCW,” he explained. “But I was on the payroll for seven months.”
> 
> While others in the same situation were content to collect paychecks for sitting at home, the young and eager Mercury wanted to be in the ring.
> 
> “We were sitting there, asking, ‘Do you want us to go to the Power Plant? Do you want us to go to TV tapings? What do you want us to do?’ They were like, ‘Sit tight.’” Mercury recalled. “I’m 19, I don’t want to sit at home. I didn’t really care about the money at that point. I wanted to wrestle.”
> 
> Itching to be close to the ring again, Mercury and York began going to ECW shows to hang out, even though they were still under contract to WCW. Mercury’s serious passion for the business made a quick impression on everyone he came across in ECW.
> 
> “From the first day I met him, I knew Joey was a lifer,” Paul Heyman told WWE.com. “When you started explaining something to him, he ended up finishing the sentences for you, because he got it halfway through the lesson.”
> 
> Once their WCW contracts expired, Mercury and York began competing full-time for ECW in summer 2000. Though ECW would close nearly six months after his arrival, Mercury made the most of it, soaking up as much knowledge as he could from Heyman and the rest of ECW’s braintrust.
> 
> “Joey was always asking all the right questions of all the right people,” Heyman said. “He was never satisfied with the knowledge that he had. Once he understood an aspect of the business, he wanted to understand it from different perspectives, so that he never limited his vision or his understanding to just one option.”
> 
> By the time he was 21 years old, Mercury had worked for WCW, ECW and WWE (he spent seven months in WWE’s developmental system after ECW closed), and had armed himself with a veteran’s knowledge of the business. That helped him when he settled down in Louisville, Ky., home of WWE’s former developmental territory Ohio Valley Wrestling. With Batista vouching for him, OVW heads Jim Cornette and Danny Davis welcomed Mercury, even though he wasn’t signed with WWE. Seeing his aptitude for teaching, Cornette paired him with the duo of John Morrison and Melina, hoping Mercury would rub off on the rookies while creating a little squared circle magic. He was on the money.
> 
> “Paris Hilton was everywhere,” Mercury said when explaining the creation of MNM. “I’m a firm believer that you look at what’s on TV, see what’s not there and create your own niche where there wasn’t one. That way, when you leave, you create a void.”
> 
> MNM went from walking across furniture store red carpet samples in dingy Kentucky gyms with OVW trainees taking Polaroid snapshots to strutting down a Hollywood-length rug while being blinded by the flashbulbs of a gaggle of paparazzi and the WWE Universe.
> 
> After a year on top and three WWE Tag Team Championship reigns, it all came crashing to a halt for Mercury on Dec. 17, 2006. During a Fatal 4-Way Ladder Match at the Armageddon pay-per-view, the young Superstar was severely injured when the brunt of a ladder was driven directly into his nose. Mercury described the incident matter-of-factly, though anyone who has seen a clip of the incident undoubtedly reacts in horror.
> 
> “To walk you through it, I got hit in the face with a ladder at a very high velocity,” he said. “What was going through my mind? The fourth rung.”
> 
> Although he tried to get back into the match, Mercury was pulled out of action and rushed to a nearby hospital. Thirty stitches were required to close the wounds, in addition to broken bones in his nose and a cracked orbital bone. Though he was only out of action for several weeks as the bruising and swelling subsided, personal issues began to creep up on him, leading to his release from WWE.
> 
> “I wasn’t doing the things I needed to do to take care of myself,” he explained. “WWE gave me every chance in the book, but I was at a place where I was unemployable.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once he got his head on straight, Mercury began traveling the independents again, where he began making a huge impression on a generation of future Superstars.
> 
> “Wrestling Joey for the first time was mind-blowing,” Seth Rollins said of a 2007 battle with Mercury. “I had never been in the ring with someone who looked at what we did so closely and so analytically. I was like, ‘I’ve got to step my game up if that’s what a WWE Superstar is thinking and doing.’”
> 
> Eventually, though, Mercury needed to leave the wrestling business to focus on taking care of himself. After a year and a half away from the squared circle, a conversation with CM Punk led to Mercury’s return to the ring.
> 
> “I just started getting the itch again, I guess,” Mercury said. “I wasn’t even 30 yet, and I was in the best shape of my life and wiser than I used to be.”
> 
> Mercury rejoined WWE under a mask as part of Punk’s Straight Edge Society in spring 2010, before having the hood forcibly removed by Big Show. After tearing his pectoral muscle at SummerSlam that year, Mercury headed down to Florida Championship Wrestling — WWE’s developmental territory prior to NXT — to finish up his rehab. The staff down there, including Steve Keirn, Norman Smiley and Dusty Rhodes, ended up preparing him for a completely different role.
> 
> “They told me, ‘If you see anything you can help the guys with, have any suggestions, feedback or anything, be our guest. You’re a road agent in training down here,’” he said.
> 
> What started out as a rehab stint turned into a permanent position as a coach at FCW, where Mercury began working with many of the Superstars the WWE Universe now goes crazy for every week. Anyone who has come through FCW and NXT has a tremendous amount of respect for Mercury and the knowledge he brings.
> 
> “Joey can make a bad match good, a good match great and a great match classic,” Ambrose said. “You would come to the back and think you had an awesome match, and he would be like, ‘Well, that was OK, you worked hard, but let me tell you how it could have been better.’”
> 
> Mercury formed a close bond with the three members of The Shield in NXT, which continued as The Hounds of Justice joined the main roster and Mercury became a producer on the road.
> 
> “He’s like a fourth member,” Roman Reigns said. “Any time Joey’s around, it could be a five-star match, but he’ll nitpick us. That’s what makes us better. He keeps us honest.”
> 
> “He’s definitely a hero to us,” Ambrose added. “At this point, if he tells me a way to do something, I do it that way first, because he’s right 99 percent of the time.”
> 
> After all that Mercury has been through, it’s easy to forget that he’s not even 35 yet. His combination of youth and experience makes him a valuable asset to WWE.
> 
> “He brings an old man’s wisdom and a young man’s vibrance,” Heyman said.
> 
> Though many grapplers his age are still battling in the trenches, those closest to Mercury don’t think he’s itching to get back in the ring any time soon.
> 
> “I think he’s found peace,” Rollins said. “He once told me that he’s never had a feeling in the ring by himself that compares to the feeling he gets [working with Superstars].”
> 
> Joey Mercury echoes Rollins’ sentiment. “I look at them like they’re my babies,” he said. “I have a lot of children out there. To see them grow up and make it to what they’ve been working for and tear the house down, that’s really rewarding.”
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/classics/wherearetheynow/where-are-they-now-joey-mercury-26309214


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> A DGUSA set would be amazing. Should put in those promos as extras. Hopefully Gabe will do one soon.
> When they do the DGUSA set, they've pretty much covered up almost his entire indy run except for Puerto Rico.
> 
> 
> Drake and Ambrose have faced eachother so many times, but I never get bored of seeing them wrestle eachother because they have this chemistry between them.


I'm honestly surprised Gabe hasn't put anything out there yet 


Also, lets talk about the day when Drake throw's Ambrose's hand in the air after he has just hit the three count and wins his first heavy weight championship. 

-Cue Pyro to rain (read: reign(s) on my parade- #seewhatididthere 

Ref Drake


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Also, lets talk about the day when Drake throw's Ambrose's hand in the air after he has just hit the three count and wins his first heavy weight championship.
> 
> -Cue Pyro to rain (read: reign(s) on my parade- #seewhatididthere
> 
> Ref Drake


LET'S! 

and :lol at the rest ov yr post


----------



## JacqSparrow

Yay, we exceeded 100 pages! :dance on the other hand, I've missed so much *cries* I miss you all in here.

TMR is adorbs! 

Excellent Joey Mercury article! And so much to watch! (Except SD I guess :lol)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> Yay, we exceeded 100 pages! :dance on the other hand, I've missed so much *cries* I miss you all in here.
> 
> TMR is adorbs!
> 
> Excellent Joey Mercury article! *And so much to watch! (Except SD I guess :lol)*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Nah can definitely miss that. According to my guy friend, people were walking out of Smackdown. People were shouting out about how shit the show was whilst it was happening. :lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That Joey Mercury article was fantastic (Y). I was huge MNM fan too and their run was criminally short. Almost every interview I've seen or read with an FCW/NXT wrestler they always mention Mercury as a huge influence on their career. I didn't know that he was producing main roster matches too. So happy for him after everything his been through, awesome stuff.

On a side note, Joey Styles does a great job with the articles on wwe.com in general.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Nah can definitely miss that. According to my guy friend, people were walking out of Smackdown. People were shouting out about how shit the show was whilst it was happening. :lol


Dang. I guess it's a good thing I went to Raw instead of this. What happened to putting effort into international shows? ><

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> People were shouting out about how shit the show was whilst it was happening. :lol


SD is a shit show. All these hoes stay soo thirsty for it and im jus over here like smh. 


on a side note: do you guys get mad when I call you all hoes?  tehe. You guys kno I'm rlly sweet inside :angel


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Haven't seen anything about the different house show circuits. When did this happen?




It actually starts the night of the house show by me. Dean and Seth will be on Long Island along with John Cena, etc that tour has been and Roman will be with Randy Orton and that tour in Pennsylvania, which is the group the Shield has been traveling with on the house show circuit for a while.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

oh and just ordered those new videos....


*makes it rain all over the people trying to make money off Mox now that he's made it big in the E*


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Not sure any of you collect WWE Magazine but found something interesting via Tumblr: http://instagram.com/p/oRSZSsmeg4/#

(Can't post the pic because you can't save other people's pics from Instagram)

It's a scan from what looks like a Q&A with Ambrose. One of the questions he's asked is who on the roster can make him laugh. His response is "My former partners, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns." FORMER? The rest of that response is all in past tense like how he "WAS probably the class clown of the group" - if only anyone can confirm this is from the recent issue of the mag. Again, it's interesting this was published with the group still together.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> Not sure any of you collect WWE Magazine but found something interesting via Tumblr: http://instagram.com/p/oRSZSsmeg4/#
> 
> (Can't post the pic because you can't save other people's pics from Instagram)
> 
> It's a scan from what looks like a Q%A with Ambrose. One of the questions he's asked is who on the roster can make him laugh. His response is "My former partners, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns." FORMER? The rest of that response is all in past tense like how he "WAS probably the class clown of the group" - if only anyone can confirm this is from the recent issue of the mag. Again, it's interesting this was published with the group still together.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Look at the shoelaces. The man even defies gravity when he walks. Unf.


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


That was my face. LOL I perked up when I read it. Hopefully there was something 'lost in translation' so to speak.


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Look at the shoelaces. The man even defies gravity when he walks. Unf.


You're too much


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> That was my face. LOL I perked up when I read it. Hopefully there was something 'lost in translation' so to speak.




That's what I'm thinking cause clearly it's a magazine from overseas.


----------



## midnightmischief

Frico said:


> Not sure any of you collect WWE Magazine but found something interesting via Tumblr: http://instagram.com/p/oRSZSsmeg4/#
> 
> (Can't post the pic because you can't save other people's pics from Instagram)
> 
> It's a scan from what looks like a Q&A with Ambrose. One of the questions he's asked is who on the roster can make him laugh. His response is "My former partners, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns." FORMER? The rest of that response is all in past tense like how he "WAS probably the class clown of the group" - if only anyone can confirm this is from the recent issue of the mag. Again, it's interesting this was published with the group still together.


Not ready, not ready, not ready!!!

Hopefully just a misprint

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> Not ready, not ready, not ready!!!
> 
> Hopefully just a misprint
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hopefully a misprint from what I can only speculate as the original plan of having the Shield split up prior to WrestleMania. Issue releases are intended to be read the following month I believe (which is why an issue in May would be called the June issue, unless I'm mistaken). Nobody actually waits that long to read it of course, but I think that's what I heard.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> Hopefully a misprint from what I can only speculate as the original plan of having the Shield split up prior to WrestleMania. Issue releases are intended to be read the following month I believe (which is why an issue in May would be called the June issue, unless I'm mistaken). Nobody actually waits that long to read it of course, but I think that's what I heard.




You can see though by the location of the people that sent in the questions it's most likely a European version of a magazine. The translation of the answer may have been different than what he said.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> You're too much


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

the latest magazine hasn't arrived on my doorstep yet, if it has it in there I'll let you guys know (unless of course someone else gets it first lol)


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> @Link MASTAHH
> 
> Is this you in the pic? It's from the Nottingham live event :lol
> 
> The girl on the extreme left, behind the guy in the hat who's looking to the entrance ramp I guess :lol That's you isn't it?





tylermoxreigns said:


>


"Baby Girl"[/Roman], You Purrdy!  lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Frico said:


> Not sure any of you collect WWE Magazine but found something interesting via Tumblr: http://instagram.com/p/oRSZSsmeg4/#
> 
> (Can't post the pic because you can't save other people's pics from Instagram)
> 
> It's a scan from what looks like a Q&A with Ambrose. One of the questions he's asked is who on the roster can make him laugh. His response is "My former partners, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns." FORMER? The rest of that response is all in past tense like how he "WAS probably the class clown of the group" - if only anyone can confirm this is from the recent issue of the mag. Again, it's interesting this was published with the group still together.


Gasssppp. Nope. Hoping it's a misprint. 







LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Look at the shoelaces. The man even defies gravity when he walks. Unf.


:lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Man? He is a GOD, remenber? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Man? He is a GOD, remenber?


The one true god :ambrose3

Edit: I was also a little surprised at first with that article posted on the previous page. I'm banking on mis-translation too though.

Edit 2: I just noticed that Vicky got banned. I wonder why


----------



## midnightmischief

Calabrose said:


> The one true god :ambrose3
> 
> Edit: I was also a little surprised at first with that article posted on the previous page. I'm banking on mis-translation too though.
> 
> Edit 2: I just noticed that Vicky got banned. I wonder why


That sucks about Vicky, hope she gets to come back quickly like Pyro did..

How do you get to see someone has been banned?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> That sucks about Vicky, hope she gets to come back quickly like Pyro did..
> 
> How do you get to see someone has been banned?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You either have a "humbled" or "moron" title below your username. Vicky got the humbled. I doubt she did anything to warrant a perma-ban though.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> You either have a "humbled" or "moron" title below your username. Vicky got the humbled. I doubt she did anything to warrant a perma-ban though.


awww 

are there just like week-long bans or something?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It's been a while since I read up on the rules, but i think yeah normally it could last just a week or so.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

cool 

hope it's not a perma-ban, but at least the enforced break will make her have the proper break she was going to take before (I think around the time I joined).


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Vicky will probably be back, it's just a matter of when, and that's anyone's guess.

Tambrose: Keep us posted, I'm curious for anyone to confirm or deny the Ambrose Q&A on the international issue of the magazine.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Maybe Ambrose was just drunk and botched his interview :side: :lol


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Impudent!


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't see how you possibly ban Vicky but OOOOOOKKKKK


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> Vicky will probably be back, it's just a matter of when, and that's anyone's guess.
> 
> Tambrose: Keep us posted, I'm curious for anyone to confirm or deny the Ambrose Q&A on the international issue of the magazine.


I'll see if it's in the one that they send to me here in Australia. If it's in a magazine that's exclusively in another country then it might not be in there, or the Q&A might be in there but says something different- ie. instead of 'former partners' just says partners


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:topic: The Link Mastah is a legit hotty. Great spot Quoth!! (It's been great weather in my parts so I've been a bit behind on my Shield thread reading, hence the belated observation)


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Can we not praise Link MASTAHH's looks anymore? I've been ignored ever since I posted that pic, wouldn't surprise me if MASTAHH's pissed at me :lol

Should probably go back, edit my post and remove it


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Can we not praise Link MASTAHH's looks anymore? I've been ignored ever since I posted that pic, wouldn't surprise me if MASTAHH's pissed at me :lol
> 
> Should probably go back, edit my post and remove it


I wouldn't worry about it, I'm probably the very last regular in this thread to spot it. All smooth sailing from here on out buddy!!! (Although this might be re-hashed once I post pictures of my "I'm a Link Mastah Guy" T-Shirt on here... fair warning :sansa)

Ok back on topic, these low on Shield SD's have been grueling. If I don't get a bit of Shieldy goodness mid week, I'm cranky all weekend (slight exaggeration but you get my point). As much as I like these European tours, I can't wait till they get back to the States so it's easier for them to feature all top talent on both shows in differing doses.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

With all this talk about where he's going to be next year and shit, I just need to say this now.

Fuck Roman Reigns.

Seriously, fuck this guy. And you guys should all be saying the same thing too. I mean people constantly bitched about the spot Cena was in for 10 years or so, talking about how it never changed and how it was the same old shit. But you know what? At least Cena has talent. Not only does he have talent, but he's a great talent. He has excellent mic abilities, he has good in ring skills, he's very charismatic, he could actually do shit. Were there guys out there better than him? Yes, but for the most part, he deserved to hold the top spot not only from a working standpoint but from a talent standpoint as well.

Now all of a sudden you have a former Football player who is most likely going to be the next Cena in WWE's eyes, and WWE is planning on trying their hardest to make this guy huge in the next year. They're even fucking considering a match between him and the Rock or Lesnar at Wrestlemania 31!!

What the flying fuck! 

You guys want the definition of shoving a guy down someone's throat? This is it right here. When Cena had his first title reign, people wanted him to succeed, they wanted him in that position. I can guarantee you right now that the majority don't feel the same way about Reigns. And WWE knows this. And they are trying their absolute hardest to change that. They've had him eliminate four guys in a Survivor Series match to get his team the win, they've had him break Kane's royal rumble record, they've had polls be rigged in favor of him, they've constantly had him be the only one to pick up wins when the other two would fail, WWE is trying so hard with this guy and I hope to god it fails miserably.

He is an absolutely horrible in ring performer, his moveset is an absolute joke (not saying that's his fault but if that's all he can do then wow), he can't cut a promo that has more than 50 words in it, I have no reason to believe he has any kind of charisma, this guy is an absolute joke. But he has the look, and apparently that's a good reason for the WWE, Austin, JR and other people around here to think he has the fucking IT factor when the reality is, he doesn't even compare to fucking Cena in the talent department.

Fuck Roman Reigns. Seriously, fuck this fucker.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> With all this talk about where he's going to be next year and shit, I just need to say this now.
> 
> Fuck Roman Reigns.
> 
> Seriously, fuck this guy. And you guys should all be saying the same thing too. I mean people constantly bitched about the spot Cena was in for 10 years or so, talking about how it never changed and how it was the same old shit. But you know what? At least Cena has talent. Not only does he have talent, but he's a great talent. He has excellent mic abilities, he has good in ring skills, he's very charismatic, he could actually do shit. Were there guys out there better than him? Yes, but for the most part, he deserved to hold the top spot not only from a working standpoint but from a talent standpoint as well.
> 
> Now all of a sudden you have a former Football player who is most likely going to be the next Cena in WWE's eyes, and WWE is planning on trying their hardest to make this guy huge in the next year. They're even fucking considering a match between him and the Rock or Lesnar at Wrestlemania 31!!
> 
> What the flying fuck!
> 
> You guys want the definition of shoving a guy down someone's throat? This is it right here. When Cena had his first title reign, people wanted him to succeed, they wanted him in that position. I can guarantee you right now that the majority don't feel the same way about Reigns. And WWE knows this. And they are trying their absolute hardest to change that. They've had him eliminate four guys in a Survivor Series match to get his team the win, they've had him break Kane's royal rumble record, they've had polls be rigged in favor of him, they've constantly had him be the only one to pick up wins when the other two would fail, WWE is trying so hard with this guy and I hope to god it fails miserably.
> 
> He is an absolutely horrible in ring performer, his moveset is an absolute joke (not saying that's his fault but if that's all he can do then wow), he can't cut a promo that has more than 50 words in it, I have no reason to believe he has any kind of charisma, this guy is an absolute joke. But he has the look, and apparently that's a good reason for the WWE, Austin, JR and other people around here to think he has the fucking IT factor when the reality is, he doesn't even compare to fucking Cena in the talent department.
> 
> Fuck Roman Reigns. Seriously, fuck this fucker.




:duck


----------



## Be a rosebud

*Is the whole purpose of the shield just to promote reigns.*

Hey all

Do you think the shield is just about promoting roman reigns ? As appose to the group getting over together?
It just seems he gets all the pinfall wins , while the over two are more likely to get pinned or destroyed

I'm a fan of all three I think they all have bright futures, I just think roman isn't ready for it yet.


Don't be a lemon be a rosebud


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*Re: Is the whole purpose of the shield just to promote reigns.*

They're all supposed to get over but its clear the suits backstage see Reigns as the potential biggest star of the group due to his looks/size, so hes booked the strongest. All 3 have been pushed pretty hard though but Reigns is the priority.


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: Is the whole purpose of the shield just to promote reigns.*

Partly. But I don't buy it's the Roman Reigns show feat. Ambrose and Rollins. They're all booked the way they should be.

Reigns is a powerhouse, why wouldn't he be booked to look the strongest?


----------



## kinmad4it

*Re: Is the whole purpose of the shield just to promote reigns.*

With their next PPV match being an elimination match I expect Reigns to be booked superstrong and maybe even single handedly take out all 3 Evolution members after Ambrose and Rollins eat pins.


----------



## FlyingBurrito

*Re: Is the whole purpose of the shield just to promote reigns.*

Yes. They paired Roman up with one of the best wrestlers (Seth) and one of the best characters (Dean) to make Roman entertaining until he learned to wrestle and work a mic.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Hahaha, dizzylizzy's avvy is the perfect response to that post. Seeing Roman's face crack up right next to that drivel is pure gold in my book.


----------



## Jeff Rollins

*Re: Is the whole purpose of the shield just to promote reigns.*



FlyingBurrito said:


> Yes. They paired Roman up with one of the best wrestlers (Seth) and one of the best characters (Dean) to make Roman entertaining until he learned to wrestle and work a mic.


It's not working yet as reigns is far from entertaining, good on the Mic or that great in the ring.


----------



## x78

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> With all this talk about where he's going to be next year and shit, I just need to say this now.
> 
> Fuck Roman Reigns.
> 
> Seriously, fuck this guy. And you guys should all be saying the same thing too. I mean people constantly bitched about the spot Cena was in for 10 years or so, talking about how it never changed and how it was the same old shit. But you know what? At least Cena has talent. Not only does he have talent, but he's a great talent. He has excellent mic abilities, he has good in ring skills, he's very charismatic, he could actually do shit. Were there guys out there better than him? Yes, but for the most part, he deserved to hold the top spot not only from a working standpoint but from a talent standpoint as well.
> 
> Now all of a sudden you have a former Football player who is most likely going to be the next Cena in WWE's eyes, and WWE is planning on trying their hardest to make this guy huge in the next year. They're even fucking considering a match between him and the Rock or Lesnar at Wrestlemania 31!!
> 
> What the flying fuck!
> 
> You guys want the definition of shoving a guy down someone's throat? This is it right here. When Cena had his first title reign, people wanted him to succeed, they wanted him in that position. I can guarantee you right now that the majority don't feel the same way about Reigns. And WWE knows this. And they are trying their absolute hardest to change that. They've had him eliminate four guys in a Survivor Series match to get his team the win, they've had him break Kane's royal rumble record, they've had polls be rigged in favor of him, they've constantly had him be the only one to pick up wins when the other two would fail, WWE is trying so hard with this guy and I hope to god it fails miserably.
> 
> He is an absolutely horrible in ring performer, his moveset is an absolute joke (not saying that's his fault but if that's all he can do then wow), he can't cut a promo that has more than 50 words in it, I have no reason to believe he has any kind of charisma, this guy is an absolute joke. But he has the look, and apparently that's a good reason for the WWE, Austin, JR and other people around here to think he has the fucking IT factor when the reality is, he doesn't even compare to fucking Cena in the talent department.
> 
> Fuck Roman Reigns. Seriously, fuck this fucker.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Is the whole purpose of the shield just to promote reigns.*

It was not it's main purpose at the beginning but now it seems that this the only thing they're expecting out of the team. There is always a Jannetty in every team.



FlyingBurrito said:


> Yes. They paired Roman up with one of the best wrestlers (Seth) and one of the best characters (Dean) to make Roman entertaining until he learned to wrestle and work a mic.


On one hand it helps to learn from those guys, but on the other IMO it sets him apart in a bad way because apart from the booking, unlike them he doesn't possess those two most important qualities in wrestling. And Ambrose and Rollins are the best at what they do.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ugh… stupid thread merger :no:


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ugh… stupid thread merger :no:


Thankfully it's only seven posts, and not like those other Shield-related threads that went hundreds of posts before being shoehorned into these discussion threads.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: Pic















_WHO _are you? 

I'm Seth Rollins. :ambrose3 ...wait, what?
Ok.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> Thankfully it's only seven posts, and not like those other Shield-related threads that went hundreds of posts before being shoehorned into these discussion threads.


Yup. The mods are so inconsistent with it. Either leave the separate threads alone or close them and tell them to discuss it in the main thread.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WHO _are you?
> 
> I'm Seth Rollins. :ambrose3 ...wait, what?
> Ok.


Oh damn I got 4 each for B and C. So I'm both Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins :cheer


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> With all this talk about where he's going to be next year and shit, I just need to say this now.
> 
> Fuck Roman Reigns.
> 
> Seriously, fuck this guy. And you guys should all be saying the same thing too. I mean people constantly bitched about the spot Cena was in for 10 years or so, talking about how it never changed and how it was the same old shit. But you know what? At least Cena has talent. Not only does he have talent, but he's a great talent. He has excellent mic abilities, he has good in ring skills, he's very charismatic, he could actually do shit. Were there guys out there better than him? Yes, but for the most part, he deserved to hold the top spot not only from a working standpoint but from a talent standpoint as well.
> 
> Now all of a sudden you have a former Football player who is most likely going to be the next Cena in WWE's eyes, and WWE is planning on trying their hardest to make this guy huge in the next year. They're even fucking considering a match between him and the Rock or Lesnar at Wrestlemania 31!!
> 
> What the flying fuck!
> 
> You guys want the definition of shoving a guy down someone's throat? This is it right here. When Cena had his first title reign, people wanted him to succeed, they wanted him in that position. I can guarantee you right now that the majority don't feel the same way about Reigns. And WWE knows this. And they are trying their absolute hardest to change that. They've had him eliminate four guys in a Survivor Series match to get his team the win, they've had him break Kane's royal rumble record, they've had polls be rigged in favor of him, they've constantly had him be the only one to pick up wins when the other two would fail, WWE is trying so hard with this guy and I hope to god it fails miserably.
> 
> He is an absolutely horrible in ring performer, his moveset is an absolute joke (not saying that's his fault but if that's all he can do then wow), he can't cut a promo that has more than 50 words in it, I have no reason to believe he has any kind of charisma, this guy is an absolute joke. But he has the look, and apparently that's a good reason for the WWE, Austin, JR and other people around here to think he has the fucking IT factor when the reality is, he doesn't even compare to fucking Cena in the talent department.
> 
> Fuck Roman Reigns. Seriously, fuck this fucker.



I'm sorry you fell that way. I can't imagine having to watch the next 10 years and see someone I absolutely hate being in a prominent spot in the WWE. *IF* Reigns is an untalented as you claim he is and the only reason he's getting a shot is because of his "looks" as a Roman Reigns fan I wanna take this moment to thanks god, buddha, and allah for blessing him with the physique (and proper diet and nutrition) and looks to be a star. I'm looking for the Roman's Reign.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



x78 said:


>





dizzylizzy87 said:


> :duck


lol

So me being right is funny to you guys?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> With all this talk about where he's going to be next year and shit, I just need to say this now.
> 
> Fuck Roman Reigns.
> 
> Seriously, fuck this guy. And you guys should all be saying the same thing too. I mean people constantly bitched about the spot Cena was in for 10 years or so, talking about how it never changed and how it was the same old shit. But you know what? At least Cena has talent. Not only does he have talent, but he's a great talent. He has excellent mic abilities, he has good in ring skills, he's very charismatic, he could actually do shit. Were there guys out there better than him? Yes, but for the most part, he deserved to hold the top spot not only from a working standpoint but from a talent standpoint as well.
> 
> Now all of a sudden you have a former Football player who is most likely going to be the next Cena in WWE's eyes, and WWE is planning on trying their hardest to make this guy huge in the next year. They're even fucking considering a match between him and the Rock or Lesnar at Wrestlemania 31!!
> 
> What the flying fuck!
> 
> You guys want the definition of shoving a guy down someone's throat? This is it right here. When Cena had his first title reign, people wanted him to succeed, they wanted him in that position. I can guarantee you right now that the majority don't feel the same way about Reigns. And WWE knows this. And they are trying their absolute hardest to change that. They've had him eliminate four guys in a Survivor Series match to get his team the win, they've had him break Kane's royal rumble record, they've had polls be rigged in favor of him, they've constantly had him be the only one to pick up wins when the other two would fail, WWE is trying so hard with this guy and I hope to god it fails miserably.
> 
> He is an absolutely horrible in ring performer, his moveset is an absolute joke (not saying that's his fault but if that's all he can do then wow), he can't cut a promo that has more than 50 words in it, I have no reason to believe he has any kind of charisma, this guy is an absolute joke. But he has the look, and apparently that's a good reason for the WWE, Austin, JR and other people around here to think he has the fucking IT factor when the reality is, he doesn't even compare to fucking Cena in the talent department.
> 
> Fuck Roman Reigns. Seriously, fuck this fucker.















but seriously, i feel you boo. to an extent. let's see how it plays out. i was a cena fan way back in the day. and you are right. people wanted him to be the champion. the response he got from the crowds up until 2006-ish 2007 were pretty huge before cena got stale. cena now is the one who needs to fuck off. the way he is working this bray feud is unbelievable. Bray needs to get as far away from him as possible as soon as possible before this character that he's worked so hard on is DOA. but this is the shield thread damn it. let's talk shield! 

you are right in the force feeding. to have a champion who can stand the test of time in the E the man must be organic. he must be someone who grows with the crowd so the crowd grows to love him and accept him. reigns is getting catapulted with his survivor series record, royal rumble record, etc. all within months of each other. the crowd does love him but the E needs to slow the fuck down with him. he will be the next sheamus if they don't. his skills, whether they be mic, in ring, psychology, etc is not there. YET. he is doing the best that he can and he is learning and he wants to continue to learn. the problem does not rest in the man himself. it rests in the E who needs to take their time with him and not shoot their load prematurely. as a woman, i can tell you how disappointing that is when it happens, lol.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> lol
> 
> So me being right is funny to you guys?


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> lol
> 
> So me being right is funny to you guys?


I don't think you are right because I see Reigns as a talented individual. I think he's fine in the ring and I enjoy his short but intense promos. I also enjoyed his promos in NXT as "The Boss" Roman Reigns. I was being sincere. I feel bad that you may have to suffer through this. I've never had the intense hatred for any wrestler the way you have for Reigns. Sure, there's some wrestlers I don't care for and aren't interested in but, there's always been other things on WWE TV to keep me interested. Although I may not care for the particular Champion or a particular storyline I've always had things I enjoyed enough to not put all my focus on my dislike for that particular person or angle especially not to point of pure hatred the way you and a few others seems to have for Roman Reigns.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Many people compare Roman to Cena, but Cena won the crowd alone, without help from anyone.
WWE was more worried about Orton and Batista, Cena was cool guy who took advantage the Orton and Batista "fail"

Roman fans in this Theard explain to me why he is the only one having this SuperPush?

Seth is in TOP5 with respect to matches

Dean is in TOP5 with respect the promos

Roman: "The Look"?????


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> I don't think you are right because I see Reigns as a talented individual. I think he's fine in the ring and I enjoy his short but intense promos. I also enjoyed his promos in NXT as "The Boss" Roman Reigns. I was being sincere. I feel bad that you may have to suffer through this. I've never had the intense hatred for any wrestler the way you have for Reigns. Sure, there's some wrestlers I don't care for and aren't interested in but, there's always been other things on WWE TV to keep me interested. Although I may not care for the particular Champion or a particular storyline I've always had things I enjoyed enough to not put all my focus on my dislike for that particular person or angle especially not to point of pure hatred the way you and a few others seems to have for Roman Reigns.


:clap They're some wrestlers that I can't stand but you won't see me write an eassy about them. I just concentrate on who I like and ignore the rest and when I've had enough of WWE I'll just stop watching and do other things because life's too short to get so worked up over a tv show.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Many people compare Roman to Cena, but Cena won the crowd alone, without help from anyone.
> WWE was more worried about Orton and Batista, Cena was cool that this guy who took advantage the Orton and Batista "fail"
> 
> Roman fans in this Theard explain to me why he is the only one having this SuperPush?
> 
> Seth is in TOP5 with respect to matches
> 
> Dean is in TOP5 with respect the promos
> 
> Roman: "The Look"?????




Why is Roman the only one having this superpush? Roman has the size, look, and presence of a main eventer. When Roman is in the ring he looks believable against anybody. He can stand toe to toe with a Brock Lesnar and not look out of place. Also, Roman is ok in the ring. While you stated Seth is top 5 in matches Roman is ok in matches. Also, Roman is ok on the mic. He has short intense promos that come across as believable when he says "is that all you got" you believe that Evolution is gonna have to bring more to take this beast out. While you stated Dean is top 5 in promos Roman is ok in promos. In conclusion, while Roman may not be as good as Seth and Dean in the ring and on the mic he's decent enough in both categories to be believable as a main eventer. Add in the fact that Roman has better size, look, and presence than both Dean and Seth that is why he is the only one receiving a superpush.


Also, Sonia I want to add just because one may not value "look" as an important attribute for a wrestler that doesn't mean that it isn't. Having the look of a superstar is important. Basically big good looking guy will always get a shot over guy with less of a look. Now can the big looking guy use that opportunity to get himself to the next level? That will always be the question with every in shape guy with a great look that comes along.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Why is Roman the only one having this superpush? Roman has the size, look, and presence of a main eventer. When Roman is in the ring he looks believable against anybody. He can stand toe to toe with a Brock Lesnar and not look out of place. Also, Roman is ok in the ring. While you stated Seth is top 5 in matches Roman is ok in matches. Also, Roman is ok on the mic. He has short intense promos that come across as believable when he says "is that all you got" you believe that Evolution is gonna have to bring more to take this beast out. While you stated Dean is top 5 in promos Roman is ok in promos. In conclusion, while Roman may not be as good as Seth and Dean in the ring and on the mic he's decent enough in both categories to be believable as a main eventer. Add in the fact that Roman has better size, look, and presence than both Dean and Seth that is why he is the only one receiving a superpush.


You do know that you're talking to a wall right?


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WHO _are you?
> 
> I'm Seth Rollins. :ambrose3 ...wait, what?
> Ok.


:lmao I was able to figure out easily which trait applied to which member just by looking at the selections. My favorite part was favorite color: choices are black, black, and black.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> :clap They're some wrestlers that I can't stand but you won't see me write an eassy about them. I just concentrate on who I like and ignore the rest and when I've had enough of WWE I'll just stop watching and do other things because life's too short to get so worked up over a tv show.


Also, some people put so much value on being "World Champion" or being in the "Main Event Spot". I mentioned this in a previous thread. If when Roman's career is over he ends with a Scott Hall/Razor Ramon type resume I'd be more than happy. I'd have gotten to watch my favorite have a 20 plus year career be involved in numerous major storylines and win multiple championships. How could I be upset at that that?


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You do know that you're talking to a wall right?


 I know.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

This thread needs some Mox… LeanDean, you can thank me later :cool2


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Many people compare Roman to Cena, but Cena won the crowd alone, without help from anyone.
> WWE was more worried about Orton and Batista, Cena was cool guy who took advantage the Orton and Batista "fail"
> 
> Roman fans in this Theard explain to me why he is the only one having this SuperPush?
> 
> Seth is in TOP5 with respect to matches
> 
> Dean is in TOP5 with respect the promos
> 
> Roman: "The Look"?????


Cena got over on his own at first but the [adult] fans slowly but surely started to turn against him during his pseudo-Marine phase. He's been practically the same character ever since and pretty stale. But he appeals to kids the most, thus he moves the most merchandise, thus his character will not change until that cow is milked dry.

Also I don't quite get the "superpush" talk with Roman Reigns at this point. It certainly happened when you look back at Survivor Series and Royal Rumble, but what since then? The push has been scaled back quite a bit. All three members are featured. Roman is the closer of the group but that has usually been the case even before the superpush. Hide his weaknesses, focus on his strengths, and allow him to gradually turns his weaknesses into strengths. He's still not very comfortable with a live mic, but he's improved a lot from his debut.

As for why he's being developed this way as opposed to down on NXT, who knows. But it's worked out. I'm with you in regards to not fully understanding the Cena comp, in only that some people are already declaring it before we get to that point. I still think Roman has a lot of work to do before he gets that top spot, and it's very premature on the part of Roman's detractors to claim he's already there, or fast approaching. I don't see it, personally. He's athleticly gifted and has that great look everybody talks about, but that doesn't mean he's the next Cena, or the next Mason Ryan. Let's give this a chance to play out.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> :lmao I was able to figure out easily which trait applied to which member just by looking at the selections. My favorite part was favorite color: choices are black, black, and black.


*Black is the greatest color of all-time.*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Also, Roman is ok in the ring.


No he isn't. 



tbp82 said:


> While you stated Seth is top 5 in matches Roman is ok in matches.


Again, no he isn't. 



tbp82 said:


> Also, Roman is ok on the mic.


No he isn't.



tbp82 said:


> In conclusion, while Roman may not be as good as Seth and Dean in the ring and on the mic he's decent enough in both categories to be believable as a main eventer.


Lol. 

You can't just have a random one liner and have that be the only thing you say on the mic if you're going to be a main eventer. It doesn't work like that. And in regards to his in ring work, nevermind the fact that he has a terrible moveset, he's still a terrible storyteller, has some of the worst in ring psychology I've ever seen (this isn't a joke either), it's very hard to adjust your style to his, he's very predictable and tends to do the same thing, he is an absolute travesty in the ring. The only thing he appears to do well is selling.

Look, if the guy can improve, then I'm all for him getting pushed. But he's been doing this for four years now and I see nothing different in regards to what he does now compared to his NXT and FCW days. He's terrible.


Also, Sonia I want to add just because one may not value "look" as an important attribute for a wrestler that doesn't mean that it isn't. Having the look of a superstar is important. Basically big good looking guy will always get a shot over guy with less of a look. Now can the big looking guy use that opportunity to get himself to the next level? That will always be the question with every in shape guy with a great look that comes along.[/QUOTE]



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Feel like I'm talking to a brick wall here (oh the irony).


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Why is Roman the only one having this superpush? Roman has *the size, look, and presence *of a main eventer. When Roman is in the ring he looks believable against anybody. He can stand toe to toe with a Brock Lesnar and not look out of place. Also, *Roman is ok in the ring*. While you stated Seth is top 5 in matches Roman is ok in matches. Also, *Roman is ok on the mic*. He has short intense promos that come across as believable when he says "is that all you got" you believe that Evolution is gonna have to bring more to take this beast out. While you stated Dean is top 5 in promos Roman is ok in promos. In conclusion, while Roman may not be as good as Seth and Dean in the ring and on the mic he's decent enough in both categories to be believable as a main eventer. Add in the fact that *Roman has better size, look, and presence *than both Dean and Seth that is why he is the only one receiving a superpush.
> 
> 
> Also, Sonia I want to add just because one may not value "look" as an important attribute for a wrestler that doesn't mean that it isn't. Having the look of a superstar is important. Basically big good looking guy will always get a shot over guy with less of a look. Now can the big looking guy use that opportunity to get himself to the next level? That will always be the question with every in shape guy with a great look that comes along.




The Shield elements are almost of the same size
Dean has presence and charisma as Roman

Seth e Dean are in 5 TOP on matches and promos

Roman as the Look and is OK, nothing more.

Sorry but this is not enough to receive this SuperPush


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I have to be satisfied with a guy who is *OK in matches and promos* as TOP WWE FACE


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Bearodactyl said:


> :topic: The Link Mastah is a legit hotty. Great spot Quoth!! (It's been great weather in my parts so I've been a bit behind on my Shield thread reading, hence the belated observation)





-UNDEAD- said:


> "Baby Girl"[/Roman], You Purrdy!  lol


Fuck my actual life. I am real embarrassed by this :|:|

Lol, still feeling like the Homer gif

But thanks for being nice even if it's only for the sake of being nice 



Bearodactyl said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, I'm probably the very last regular in this thread to spot it. *All smooth sailing from here on out buddy!!!* (Although this might be re-hashed once I post pictures of my "I'm a Link Mastah Guy" T-Shirt on here... fair warning :sansa)
> 
> Ok back on topic, these low on Shield SD's have been grueling. If I don't get a bit of Shieldy goodness mid week, I'm cranky all weekend (slight exaggeration but you get my point). As much as I like these European tours, I can't wait till they get back to the States so it's easier for them to feature all top talent on both shows in differing doses.


This totally made me think of the badass QOTSA song btw 
_Fuckin' bon voyage _



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Can we not praise Link MASTAHH's looks anymore? I've been ignored ever since I posted that pic, wouldn't surprise me if MASTAHH's pissed at me :lol
> 
> Should probably go back, edit my post and remove it












Too late Raven.... :lol 
It's fine... Really. I just won't post in detail next time  
I legit didn't think I'd make any pics... What an idiot I am fpalm





MoxleyMoxx said:


> Man? He is a GOD, remenber?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yup.













NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WHO _are you?
> 
> I'm Seth Rollins. :ambrose3 ...wait, what?
> Ok.


Sorry bae :ambrose3 butttt :rollins



- 

Also, 

Guys, guys, _GUYYYSS_
Can't we go back to talking about how shite Roman Reigns is? :lol :ban


I <3 everyone in this thread/this thread in general. :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

According to that little quiz I'd be Ambrose. Yass :ambrose3


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> but seriously, i feel you boo. to an extent. let's see how it plays out. i was a cena fan way back in the day. and you are right. people wanted him to be the champion. the response he got from the crowds up until 2006-ish 2007 were pretty huge before cena got stale. cena now is the one who needs to fuck off. the way he is working this bray feud is unbelievable. Bray needs to get as far away from him as possible as soon as possible before this character that he's worked so hard on is DOA. but this is the shield thread damn it. let's talk shield!
> 
> you are right in the force feeding. to have a champion who can stand the test of time in the E the man must be organic. he must be someone who grows with the crowd so the crowd grows to love him and accept him. reigns is getting catapulted with his survivor series record, royal rumble record, etc. all within months of each other. the crowd does love him but the E needs to slow the fuck down with him. he will be the next sheamus if they don't. his skills, whether they be mic, in ring, psychology, etc is not there. YET. he is doing the best that he can and he is learning and he wants to continue to learn. the problem does not rest in the man himself. it rests in the E who needs to take their time with him and not shoot their load prematurely. as a woman, i can tell you how disappointing that is when it happens, lol.


*Slow clap* :clap

The problem isn't with the man, it's the WWE. It's their ETERNAL thirst for 'the next'! 'The next' Rock, 'the next' Austin, 'the next' Cena. They fail to realize that if they'd just slow down and let this guy ORGANICALLY carve his own niche, he'd be on his way to stardom without the need for the giant WWE Machine behind him. He has all the tools.

He's growing everyday, he's personable and funny. Easy on the eyes. Just let him get there at his own pace, else he'll peak too fast and then what?!


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> Look, if the guy can improve, then I'm all for him getting pushed. But he's been doing this for four years now and I see nothing different in regards to what he does now compared to his NXT and FCW days. He's terrible.


The first thing I saw from Reigns was his Promo down in NXT with the suit on and I just didn't like it. 
It felt so forced and I cringed while he smiled and talked.
When The Shield debuted, I was like "Why is _THIS_ guy there?!" 

But where you see no improvements now, I see *A LOT*. 
Few years later, I really like Reigns and he's one of my favorites.
Where I cringed, I now feel joy watching him evolve.
The feeling is just gone 'cause I see him improve and taking huge steps every time I see him, and I love it. 
For example, his "_BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!_" screams and his forced "I try to look dangerous right now!"-face is gone.
Now, everything just feels natural, it feels like he slowly found his place and "character", the guy he is right now in The Shield.
The thing that he felt more and more comfortable in what he was doing and his self-confidence in being Roman Reigns maybe were the things which convinced me the most. 
Just BE it, not only pretend to be. You know what I mean?

ALSO LINK MASTAHH IS BACK :mark:
(Since you love TripleH so much, why not MASTAHHH 8*D )



Calabrose said:


> According to that little quiz I'd be Ambrose. Yass :ambrose3


:homer2


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:side: Why has this thread been devolving into a Roman bashfest lately :side:

Can we just appreciate the lovely the boys are giving us presently, instead of bitching and having a stroke about something that may or may not happen :no:

None of us can predict the future. If WWE history has told us anything, is that you just never know what the future holds. Or who will become the next big thing and what superstar just may surprise everyone(ala a Husky Harris to Bray Wyatt and Daniel Bryan becoming the most over talent in WWE). 
(And if you want to go back in the day, a hated Rocky Maivia to a charismatic, larger than life Rock. Shit, even Undertaker had plenty of shitty matches before he started putting out classics years later and his dead man persona really took off. 
Ringmaster to Stone Cold anyone?? But you know wrestling fans, we have selective memories and like to think that every big star in WWE history were stars from the beginning  Dat WWE revisionist history where everyone saw something special in all the big stars is real )

Just enjoy the good things yeah? Why spend so much time wallowing in negativity? 

Sometimes I think wrestling fans love to be unhappy and bitch 


Now, on to more important things.

SETH MUTHAFUCKIN ROLLINS is going to slay at Payback and you hoes know it. Prepare your bodies for the crazy shit that boy will do just to entertain us :rollins


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Fuck my actual life. I am real embarrassed by this :|:|
> 
> Lol, still feeling like the Homer gif
> 
> But thanks for being nice even if it's only for the sake of being nice
> 
> 
> 
> This totally made me think of the badass QOTSA song btw
> _Fuckin' bon voyage _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late Raven.... :lol
> It's fine... Really. I just won't post in detail next time
> I legit didn't think I'd make any pics... What an idiot I am fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bae :ambrose3 butttt :rollins
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Also,
> 
> Guys, guys, _GUYYYSS_
> Can't we go back to talking about how shite Roman Reigns is? :lol :ban
> 
> 
> I <3 everyone in this thread/this thread in general. :cheer


It's hard to take compliments. Trust me, I get it  Take this from a (relative) stranger though, you are ADORBS! I don't have the time, nor patience to B.S. someone, so know I'm telling you the truth


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> *Slow clap* :clap
> 
> The problem isn't with the man, it's the WWE. It's their ETERNAL thirst for 'the next'! 'The next' Rock, 'the next' Austin, 'the next' Cena. They fail to realize that if they'd just slow down and let this guy ORGANICALLY carve his own niche, he'd be on his way to stardom without the need for the giant WWE Machine behind him. He has all the tools.


Not sure if I agree with your last sentence, but I couldn't agree more with your post. WWE is trying way too hard with this guy and is pushing him too quickly.


----------



## PunkDrunk

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Many people compare Roman to Cena, but Cena won the crowd alone, without help from anyone.
> WWE was more worried about Orton and Batista, Cena was cool guy who took advantage the Orton and Batista "fail"
> 
> Roman fans in this Theard explain to me why he is the only one having this SuperPush?
> 
> Seth is in TOP5 with respect to matches
> 
> Dean is in TOP5 with respect the promos
> 
> Roman: "The Look"?????


what superpush? jesus christ who has he beat?
its still ambrose getting the mic time, still rollins with the flashy offence.
reigns? he gets the spear and a superman punch and hes being villified on here like its a wreslemania streak / goldberg hybrid push.
He doesnt get much mic time because what hes doing now suits him..straight to the point. Ambrose rambles and rollins is improving, but theyve found what works with reigns and thats what its all about.
I remember reading how he always gets the hot tag..hot tag? when do heels get hot tags? it always falls apart into a multi-way brawl towards the end anyway..
Hes got the look, charisma and presence. 
theres no rule that you have to like every wrestler on the roster


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> *Slow clap* :clap
> 
> The problem isn't with the man, it's the WWE. It's their ETERNAL thirst for 'the next'! 'The next' Rock, 'the next' Austin, 'the next' Cena. They fail to realize that if they'd just slow down and let this guy ORGANICALLY carve his own niche, he'd be on his way to stardom without the need for the giant WWE Machine behind him. He has all the tools.
> 
> He's growing everyday, he's personable and funny. Easy on the eyes. Just let him get there at his own pace, else he'll peak too fast and then what?!


:clap:clap:clap

I am Roman Reigns :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



PunkDrunk said:


> what superpush? jesus christ who has he beat?
> its still ambrose getting the mic time, still rollins with the flashy offence.
> reigns? he gets the spear and a superman punch and hes being villified on here like its a wreslemania streak / goldberg hybrid push.
> He doesnt get much mic time because what hes doing now suits him..straight to the point. Ambrose rambles and rollins is improving, but theyve found what works with reigns and thats what its all about.
> I remember reading how he always gets the hot tag..hot tag? when do heels get hot tags? it always falls apart into a multi-way brawl towards the end anyway..
> Hes got the look, charisma and presence.
> theres no rule that you have to like every wrestler on the roster


Roman broke Kane record in his first RR

Roman is rumored to have a match against Triple H and another against The Rock.

Who was the last person to have these matches in their first years of WWE?


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman broke Kane record in his first RR
> 
> Roman is *rumored *to have a match against Triple H and another against The Rock.
> 
> Who was the last person to have these matches in their first years of WWE?


highlighted the keyword, stop playing meltzer


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



PunkDrunk said:


> what superpush? jesus christ who has he beat?
> its still ambrose getting the mic time, still rollins with the flashy offence.
> reigns? he gets the spear and a superman punch and hes being villified on here like its a wreslemania streak / goldberg hybrid push.
> He doesnt get much mic time because what hes doing now suits him..straight to the point. Ambrose rambles and rollins is improving, but theyve found what works with reigns and thats what its all about.
> I remember reading how he always gets the hot tag..hot tag? when do heels get hot tags? it always falls apart into a multi-way brawl towards the end anyway..
> Hes got the look, charisma and presence.
> theres no rule that you have to like every wrestler on the roster


That's because this whole super push is just in their minds. Roman had two rubs at SS and RR and since then they've been on about some super push that hasn't really been happening if they actually watch the program with a free mind and not with bias. They stay riding with these dirtsheets over some alleged push they've been talking about for months but has yet to pan out on tv. Yeah the same dirtsheets that said that Paige was going to join the shield and that cm punk was the leader of the shield  People are going to believe what's convieniant to their agenda.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> But thanks for being nice even if it's only for the sake of being nice


Nope, just being honest.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Awful lot of Roman haters in this thread all of a sudden.

He's not as good a wrestler as Seth, and he's not as good a talker as Dean, but he's good *enough* in both departments to succeed one day.

One thing I will say about all three members of the Shield is that all of there individual appeal works best as being apart of this team. I'm not sure how it'd work if they all went solo.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I honestly wouldn't mind a match against The Rock for Roman. I mean... the build could actually make sense. 
Trips is a dream match I've always had in mind for him. They just seem like fated opponents of each other. 

I don't see what's so bad about these things happening. As big of an Ambrose mark that I am, I don't want to see Ambrose vs. The Rock or Trips. The chemistry just isn't there IMO. 
Be a fucking fan, guys.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



-UNDEAD- said:


> I wanna see Roman Reigns vs. The Rock, just worried about Roman getting booed, but it might not be that bad.


^


----------



## thesukh03

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The fact that everyone on this forum seems to be shitting themselves on just how big of a long-term player Reigns will be, while he's still a little green , just goes to show you how huge his main event potential is. 

If he has at least 15% of the mic skills and talent that the GOAT has to go along with his look, presence,charisma and believablity, then he should be fine. Definitely see him as a future marketable star on the level of Cena, Orton and Batista.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind a match against The Rock for Roman. I mean... the build could actually make sense.
> Trips is a dream match I've always had in mind for him. They just seem like fated opponents of each other.
> 
> I don't see what's so bad about these things happening. As big of an Ambrose mark that I am, I don't want to see Ambrose vs. The Rock or Trips. *The chemistry just isn't there IMO*.
> Be a fucking fan, guys.


I think all the opposite, but w/e. I just watched some shield segment and i noted Trips hasn't taken the triple powerbomb yet. Do you think he will take it at Payback? Meaning the Shield last the whole match and eliminate all members of evolution, thus ending once and for all the feud. Or take it the next monday after defeating the shield like we expect them to? The 3rd option, he don't take it at all :HHH2..but i don't think as they teased us every week now.


----------



## x78

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> lol
> 
> So me being right is funny to you guys?


No, it's funny that you had a complete meltdown and typed out an essay just because you read on wrestlezone.com that they are planning to push Reigns. 

Not going to bother dissecting your post because TBH it would be mind-numbing to have to read it again but I'm still waiting for this Reigns 'superpush' that has been coming, just around the corner for the last 6 months.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I like The Shield vs. Evolution but I wouldn't want to see a 1 on 1 feud with Ambrose and Trips or something. Idk.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> I like The Shield vs. Evolution but I wouldn't want to see a 1 on 1 feud with Ambrose and Trips or something. Idk.


Hmm i see, but in order to be a main eventer you have to go against them and Trip is at the top now. Who do you want him to feud with, hypothetically?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Let's see how Payback ends

But if Roman is the last member of The Shield with 2/3 elements of Evolution in the match, then Roman eliminates Orton/Batista and stay alone with Triple H. Only being eliminated by Triple H.

I want to know how that is not a SuperPush


----------



## x78

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Let's see how Payback ends
> 
> But if Roman is the last member of The Shield with 2/3 elements of Evolution in the match, then Roman eliminates Orton/Batista and stay alone with Triple H. Only being eliminated by Triple H.
> 
> I want to know how that is not a SuperPush


But if it was Ambrose or Rollins then that would be perfectly acceptable, right?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



x78 said:


> But if it was Ambrose or Rollins then that would be perfectly acceptable, right?


I also complain

But do not worry that will not happen

You do not hear Triple H promo: 
1 - Ambrose arrogance
2 - Rollins wings
3 - Finally they will take more time with Roman, because he is The Big Dog


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



x78 said:


> But if it was Ambrose or Rollins then that would be perfectly acceptable, right?


Of course it would be boo. When Dean Ambrose was getting all the love and shine from WWE in the beginning(being prominently featured, most of the promo work, getting the singles title, wresting the Undertaker etc. It was perfectly fine because he was deemed worthy by the IWC. No one cared if Roman or Seth was left behind as long as Dean made it. You see how they hypocrisy comes out when they're favorite isn't number one in their opinion anymore?  ) 

WWE gave Roman some momentum with the Royal Rumble record and Survivor Series showing because they realize how green he is. He can't cut a A plus promo yet and isn't great in the ring because of lack of experience(though if you watch his old shit before WWE, the dude has a wide moveset. But of course fans would know that if they didn't dick ride WWE's product only). They recognize they have to market and push Roman a certain way to get him over with the crowd.

Fan fails to realize not all superstars get over the same damn way. WWE knows they can send Ambrose out to cut a promo and fans will hop on his dick ala a Bray Wyatt. And they know Seth Rollins will go into that squared circle and put on a damn amazing show and bump and spot his ass off.

It's really simple on how to effectively push the three and that's what WWE is doing. Of course everyone in here will ignore all the little ways Dean and Seth are getting pushed and will latch on the times when Roman gets to shine.

Like I said, no one has a problem with a member getting more shine unless it's someone that's not their favorite 



EDIT: okay people, the fact you don't see logic in Evolution wanting to take out THE FUCKING *POWERHOUSE *OF THE SHIELD is beyond stupid. Why wouldn't they worry more about the guy who is marketed and deemed the strongest of the group? Ummmm duh, of course you want to take him out the most. Jesus, I bet if Seth or Dean were picked as the most dangerous you all would be like "well i can see why they chose Dean because he's crazy." "look at Seth's in ring skills, of course the GOAT is a threat!" Like come the fuck on. Roman looks the toughest and most bad ass of the group, get over it. It's perfectly logical to the storyline :no:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Of course it would be boo. When Dean Ambrose was getting all the love and shine from WWE in the beginning(being prominently featured, most of the promo work, getting the singles title, wresting the Undertaker etc. It was perfectly fine because he was deemed worthy by the IWC. No one cared if Roman or Seth was left behind as long as Dean made it. You see how they hypocrisy comes out when they're favorite isn't number one anymore?)
> 
> WWE gave Roman some momentum with the Royal Rumble record and Survivor Series showing because they realize how green he is. He can't cut a A plus promo yet and isn't great in the ring because of lack of experience. They recognize they have to market and push Roman a certain way to get him over with the crowd.
> 
> Fan fails to realize not all superstars get over the same damn way. WWE knows they send Ambrose out to cut a promo and fans will hop on his dick ala a Bray Wyatt. And they know Seth Rollins will go into that squared circle and put on a damn amazing show and bump and spot his ass off.
> 
> It's really simple on how to effectively push the three and that's what WWE is doing. Of course everyone in here will ignore all the little way Dean and Seth are getting pushed and will latch on the times when Roman gets to shine.
> 
> Like I said, no one has a problem with a member getting more shine unless it's someone that's not their favorite


The Undertaker asked to have the match with Dean, was not what WWE had planned.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> The Undertaker asked to have the match with Dean, was not what WWE had planned.


And it shows how much faith WWE had in Dean to work with such a veteran and legend as the Undertaker. He got to wrestle one of the damn GOATs and WWE knew Taker would be in safe hands and have a good match.

You think WWE would give Taker to someone who could potentially injure him or have a shitty match with? Yeah ok. WWE were highest on Dean at that time and you can't say different.

Shit, WWE was going to have Dean feud with Foley! They were already giving him a legend in his debut! They were planning shit for that man before finding out Foley couldn't pass medical tests.

People loved the idea so much! But god forbid if Roman goes up against Brock or The Rock later on in his career :lol That's WWE playing favoritism


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I sometimes think that some of you guys are very naive to not realize what WWE is doing (or want to not realize)
It is clear as water

And now I'm going to sleep, good night


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And it shows how much faith WWE had in Dean to work with such a veteran and legend as the Undertaker. He got to wrestle one of the damn GOATs and WWE knew Taker would be in safe hands and have a good match.
> 
> You think WWE would give Taker to someone who could potentially injure him or have a shitty match with? Yeah ok. WWE were highest on Dean at that time and you can't say different.
> 
> Shit, WWE was going to have Dean feud with Foley! They were already giving him a legend in his debut! They were planning shit for that man before finding out Foley couldn't pass medical tests.
> 
> People loved the idea so much! But god forbid if Roman goes up against Brock or The Rock later on in his career :lol That's WWE playing favoritism


I think WWE would do whatever Taker want 
He is Taker.

However there is a big difference between Dean and Roman: 


Dean is ready, Roman no

Dean can cut promos, Dean can have good matches that last more than 5 minutes

Yes Roman has a few years on this, and Dean already have 10 years (I think)
Then Roman have to learn to have good promos and great matches and then at that time he is ready for the Next Cena

But not now when he's just OK.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> Hmm i see, but in order to be a main eventer you have to go against them and Trip is at the top now. Who do you want him to feud with, hypothetically?


Cesaro would be nice. 
The Iron clad, golden fighter vs the street brawler. 

Orton vs. Ambrose is a dream match of mine too.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Dean can cut promos, Dean can have good matches that last more than 5 minutes
> 
> Yes Roman has a few years on this, and Dean already have 10 years (I think)
> Then Roman have to learn to have good promos and great matches and then at that time he is ready for the Next Cena
> 
> But not now when he's just OK.


Of course he isn't ready. Most Roman fans have admitted that a million times. But acting like that boy doesn't deserve any type of push is amazing.

And how do you expect Roman to get better unless WWE tosses his ass out there and make him work? At least Roman is out there trying to get better and live up to the potential people see in him.

Seth was horrid on the mic. How did he get better??? WWE gave him the opportunities to hone his craft and iron out his weaknesses. 

Dean? He wasn't always Mr. The Great Jon Moxley. He had to go back to the drawing board and study the greats before he found his niche and HONED HIS CRAFT. He learned what he excelled at and ran with it. Roman still hasn't found his thing yet and is limited to a certain role in the Shield: The Powerhouse, the Man of a Few Words.

I think Roman is doing pretty damn good considering his lack of experience. Like I said, Rocky Maivia wasn't putting out classics, The Undertaker sure as hell wasn't putting out classics until years and years down the line. But time and experience plays such a huge part. And the way legends such as them got to where they were because WWE took a chance on them and let them flourish on their own until they got better.

Roman Reigns is an investment and duh, you want to make sure your investment looks good as possible. Try to play up his strengths and hide/work on his weaknesses.

And what is this now stuff? Are we all really putting so much weight on what *dirtsheets *are spouting? "But..but the dirtsheets said Roman is going to get the WHC next week!" -___- Yeah, let's all shit on the guy because there are rumors going around he will be pushed to the moon.

Remember how he was going to be pushed to the moon for months now??  yeah, he's still in the group because WWE knows they have to be careful with his push.

Dique "now".

And Roman had good matches with Randy during the house shows. All longer than 10 minutes. As long as WWE keeps doing stuff like this with him, he will get better.

By next year(where supposedly WM 31 will be built around him.) he will be much much better.


EDIT: Deppie!! :cheer

Orton vs Dean Ambrose is one of my dream matches. I just need both of them to be in full crazy mode and I will just die :dance


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT: Deppie!! :cheer
> 
> Orton vs Dean Ambrose is one of my dream matches. I just need both of them to be in full crazy mode and I will just die :dance


I'm so ready, Wynter :dance:dance:dance
:mark::mark:

on another note, thank god there's another girl in here that likes Randy *almost* as much as me


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I will mark for Randy with no damn problem :dance

A 100 percent on Randy feuding with Dean would be amazing. Can you imagine the antics those two would do in the ring??

It would be hilarious :lol

Randy Orton is gold when he isn't phoning it in and plays his character to perfection :dance


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Randy is in my top 5  


Him and Ambrose are the two best wrestlers as far as body language goes in WWE. It would be such a fucking BOSSSS feud. 
Randy hasn't phoned it in since his re-push at SummerSlam IMO. It's been great to see!! 


Omg Ambrose vs Randy in a HIAC :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I will mark for Randy with no damn problem :dance
> 
> A 100 percent on Randy feuding with Dean would be amazing. Can you imagine the antics those two would do in the ring??
> 
> It would be hilarious :lol
> 
> Randy Orton is gold when he isn't phoning it in and plays his character to perfection :dance


So wait you in here arguing with walls when I just sent you a pic of your dreams :no:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



thesukh03 said:


> The fact that everyone on this forum seems to be shitting themselves on just how big of a long-term player Reigns will be, while he's still a little green , just goes to show you how huge his main event potential is.
> 
> If he has at least 15% of the mic skills and talent that the GOAT has to go along with his look, presence,charisma and believablity, then he should be fine. Definitely see him as a future marketable star on the level of Cena, Orton and Batista.


He won't even get 5% the skills that Flair had, let alone 15%.



x78 said:


> No, it's funny that you had a complete meltdown and typed out an essay just because you read on wrestlezone.com that they are planning to push Reigns.
> 
> Not going to bother dissecting your post because TBH it would be mind-numbing to have to read it again but I'm still waiting for this Reigns 'superpush' that has been coming, just around the corner for the last 6 months.


I hate to burst your bubble but that wasn't a meltdown. It was a rant. They're two different things. If you've seen a lot of my posts, you'll notice that a lot of my posts are like that. At the end of the day it's simply nothing more than adding dramatic effect. 

And what, you don't want to discuss it with me because you know I'm right? Well, that's a shame. Come back and respond when you actually have something meaningful to say.



SubZero3:16 said:


> That's because this whole super push is just in their minds. Roman had two rubs at SS and RR and since then they've been on about some super push that hasn't really been happening if they actually watch the program with a free mind and not with bias. They stay riding with these dirtsheets over some alleged push they've been talking about for months but has yet to pan out on tv. Yeah the same dirtsheets that said that Paige was going to join the shield and that cm punk was the leader of the shield  People are going to believe what's convieniant to their agenda.


You're kidding yourself if you honestly don't think Reigns has been getting a superpush before this storyline with Evolution.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WHO _are you?
> 
> I'm Seth Rollins. :ambrose3 ...wait, what?
> Ok.


lol, I kinda wonder if the guys actually answered these questions... but then I doubt it based on Seth's answer to the dog question. We've all seen those tiny little yappy things he has 
Also on the tattoo thing... Dean's says no tattoos, is there any interview anywhere with him talking about getting any/not getting any (other than the radio show where he was going to get a fake henna tattoo to match Roman's as a rib), and Seth's says small tattoos- does Seth have any tattoos that we know of?

Anyways, my results to this odd quiz= Ambrose :lol not that surprising! I answered 3 out of the 10 for Seth though, and none for Roman.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> lol, I kinda wonder if the guys actually answered these questions... but then I doubt it based on Seth's answer to the dog question. We've all seen those tiny little yappy things he has
> Also on the tattoo thing... Dean's says no tattoos, is there any interview anywhere with him talking about getting any/not getting any (other than the radio show where he was going to get a fake henna tattoo to match Roman's as a rib), and Seth's says small tattoos- does Seth have any tattoos that we know of?
> 
> Anyways, my results to this odd quiz= Ambrose :lol not that surprising! I answered 3 out of the 10 for Seth though, and none for Roman.


Yeah Seth got a tattoo down the middle of his back and one on his wrist.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah Seth got a tattoo down the middle of his back and one on his wrist.


ahhh, ok cool. Will search for pics later... I like to see what tattoos people have- too scared to get any myself though


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> lol, I kinda wonder if the guys actually answered these questions... but then I doubt it based on Seth's answer to the dog question. We've all seen those tiny little yappy things he has
> Also on the tattoo thing... Dean's says no tattoos, is there any interview anywhere with him talking about getting any/not getting any (other than the radio show where he was going to get a fake henna tattoo to match Roman's as a rib), and Seth's says small tattoos- does Seth have any tattoos that we know of?
> 
> Anyways, my results to this odd quiz= Ambrose :lol not that surprising! I answered 3 out of the 10 for Seth though, and none for Roman.


Hi  

Kinda off-topic: Speaking of dogs. It's always kind of hilarious to me to see tough, bad-ass dudes with tiny, fluffy dogs. LOL. It's adorable to me, but always surprising 

I wouldn't have initially pictured Seth with Yorkies but yet it's somehow not surprising.


----------



## Aficionado

Just stumbled upon this interview with Dean from around Mania time. It was only posted 3 weeks ago, though. Cameo from Bryan. (Seth, Roman, and Heyman interviews in the suggestions).


----------



## LKRocks

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

WWE has been really smart with The Shield's booking. Reigns has a very bright future ahead of him. The guy has "it". Rollins and Ambrose are both getting to shine A LOT too. 
While I think that Reigns will be the first one to become a Main Eventer, eventually all three guys will have their time in the spotlight.
Rollins is a natural high flying exciting Babyface. Reings is the badass powerhouse, and Ambrose is a natural crazy ass heel. 
Each guy falls into a certain niche. Great booking.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

omg the reigns talk is still going on?????













*sigh*



and i agree with you zero, this thread needs more ambrose












Orton v Ambrose? I could dig seeing more of this












And here's some Ambrolleigns menagetois with Punk for you zero













bye.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tru365 said:


> Hi
> 
> Kinda off-topic: Speaking of dogs. It's always kind of hilarious to me to see tough, bad-ass dudes with tiny, fluffy dogs. LOL. It's adorable to me, but always surprising
> 
> I wouldn't have initially pictured Seth with Yorkies but yet it's somehow not surprising.


Hey!  

haha I know what you mean! When I did a work experience placement at a veterinarian practice, many years ago back in high school, a guy came in- big and burly, all tattoo'd up, long beard... basically stereotypical biker guy... with the tiniest little Maltese puppy under his arms. Totally ruined any tough intimidating guy credibility :lol 

Named the puppy Harley Davidson too! :lol


I actually can picture Seth with little yappers, maybe because I've seen so many photos of them, because even though he's a big guy he's not that stereotypical tough guy with huge muscles. He also wears super-skinny jeans after all, then again they do suit him... at least more then they do Batista :lol

(and now I'm imagining Batista with a yorkie.... :lmao)


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

German Shepherds are the Kings.

And Reigns needs more time before he goes solo I think we're all in agreement on that.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> omg the reigns talk is still going on?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> and i agree with you zero, this thread needs more ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orton v Ambrose? I could dig seeing more of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's some Ambrolleigns menagetois with Punk for you zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye.



Best post on this thread for the passed couple of posts 
ALL DAT AMBROSE


Also, Deppie, how can you not want Ambrose and Triple H-uhh. Seriously, they'd have some hard hitting matches and that would be AWESOME.

Have to agree on Orton and Ambrose though (they would probably work together a lot better?? Methodical brawling?) Have you noticed in the brawls Ambrose always goes for Orton too? He wants that singles match with Orton badly man. :lol But I kinda tell he wants the mic interaction with HHH too. *shrugs*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Rollins vs HHH please. Hunter works well with smaller opponents and will be glorious to watch.

If only Trips worked a match or two on Raw and we got this.

Architect vs Cerebral Assassin. Writes itself :draper2


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

....


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I read through a bit of the last few pages and all I can add is, if I never get to see HHH vs Ambrose, Orton vs Ambrose would definitely be the next best thing. WWE - Make this happen!! :agree:


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ambrose vs an on point Orton would be excellent. I've always been an Orton mark, so happy he's stepping up during this feud, his coward heel champion spiel was getting old quick. 

As for the Reigns debate, I think all has already been said. I didn't expect much from him off the bat, but he's improved tons since his debut and will likely continue to do so. He's really fleshed out his persona, and has created his own niche. Plus, Ambrose and Rollins clearly don't begrudge him his booking, they go out of their way to put that out there time and time again, so if they're cool with it then why the hell should I feel any differently? By that I mean, my only real beef with it was that it might negatively impact Ambrose and Rollins' career, but I don't feel like they think that's going to be an issue, so :draper2
As for the argument of "he's not ready, he's not going to make it"... I'm sorry, I don't do crystal ball predictions, at least not to this extent. If he gets pushed and he blows us all out of the water, then I'd have wasted all this time and energy bitching about the wrong person getting pushed, while it was the right person all along. Who knows what longterm brings.. hell I didn't think DBry was gonna be top dog long term either, guess how wrong I was about that?!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Bearodactyl said:


> I don't see ANY posts by her towards you anywhere recent. If you got beef, keep it to PM. PLEASE. I have absolutely no desire to be involved in your petty disagreements when going through this thread to read about the Shield, keep that stuff to yourself. Thank you.


OK
But I'm talking about The Shield


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> omg the reigns talk is still going on?????


....it's a thread about the Shield dude.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> omg the reigns talk is still going on?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> and i agree with you zero, this thread needs more ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orton v Ambrose? I could dig seeing more of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's some Ambrolleigns menagetois with Punk for you zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye.


Much appreciated my dear :agree:


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

For all the talk about Reigns being undeserving of a push, I think it's important to point out that he's doing well with what he's being given.

Sure, his booking has protected him but nearly every time he's given the spotlight, he makes it WORK. The only time I've felt really let down was the match he had on Raw against Bray Wyatt. People complaining about the SS eliminations, who cares? The crowd loved it, it was well-executed & it's not like Roman looked like a doofus out there while it was happening. The RR eliminations record? I can't believe people worry about stuff like that anyway, there's only a handful of guys that matter in a Rumble in any given year. Plus, the story that was worked into it was well-done, teasing dissension & a possible break-up of The Shield based on Roman being hot stuff with Dean getting jealous.

I fail to see more than a couple of occasions where Roman hasn't risen to the challenge put in front of him - and really, that could be said of any of the guys. That's life because it's not always going to click 100% of the time. It's not like Ambrose & Rollins have hit every promo out of the park, or been immune to some clunkers of a match. Reigns has done well & delivered far more often than he hasn't, at least in my opinion. I know people have different standards, but objectivity seems to be too difficult for a lot of smarks for whatever reason. Oh well, some people will never change...


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Aficionado said:


> Just stumbled upon this interview with Dean from around Mania time. It was only posted 3 weeks ago, though. Cameo from Bryan. (Seth, Roman, and Heyman interviews in the suggestions).


This was a great interview. What Dean says is perfectly true. The Shield does bring the passion and excitement to their work. They do go all out. The Shield is the sort of group that if the match is just okay we will blame the opponents. Their opponents have to bring it in the ring. Unfortunately their attitude to be the best hasn't really rubbed off in the locker room. So many PPVs after Summerslam last year were only watchable because of the shield matches. Some of those guys just show up, go through the motions and leave. WWE knows that the shield prbly get the highest watched segments on tv and that's why they keep them on the main events. I know some of the guys in the back might be jealous of the shield's push but hey it's not like if thet go out there and do the same old shit. There always a spot in their matches that you can't believe just happen. Of course some guys don't get pushed because of politics and even worse some get saddle with a Cena feud but then they're others who complain about everything but bring the same old shit from day one and then wonder why they aren't any further.
The shield guys got the attitude to take them far in life.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> No he isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel like I'm talking to a brick wall here (oh the irony).



You know what we finally agree. That is exactly what's going on here. You're convinced that Roman has know mic skills and in ring ability I'm convince that Roman is ok in the ring and on the mic. I'm convinced you add in his size, presence, and looks and you have the next big superstar in the WWE. You're convinced that his size, presence, and looks aren't that important. 

I'd like to add two more points of irony here.

1.) It doesn't matter what you and I are convinced of it really only matters what WWE is convinced of. 

2.) *IF* you are right and Roman has no mic skills or in ring ability yet, you still see how WWE has treated him based on his looks alone (according to you and some others) then you do realize all the multiple post about how looks don't matter anymore would be being proven wrong just by the example of Roman Reigns. Keep in mind I don't agree that he's all looks I think his looks are his biggest strength but he's more than capable of handling himself in other areas.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> The Shield elements are almost of the same size
> Dean has presence and charisma as Roman
> 
> Seth e Dean are in 5 TOP on matches and promos
> 
> Roman as the Look and is OK, nothing more.
> 
> Sorry but this is not enough to receive this SuperPush


Well Sonia here's the thing. You asked why he is the one receiving the SuperPush right? I answered the question with why I t think WWE is giving him the SuperPush. Now you're trying to post about how what I posted about why WWE is giving Roman a SuperPush is not enough. 

If you don't mind may I ask a question of you.

Why do you think WWE is giving Roman the SuperPush?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> You know what we finally agree. That is exactly what's going on here. You're convinced that Roman has know mic skills and in ring ability I'm convince that Roman is ok in the ring and on the mic. I'm convinced you add in his size, presence, and looks and you have the next big superstar in the WWE. You're convinced that his size, presence, and looks aren't that important.
> 
> I'd like to add two more points of irony here.
> 
> 1.) It doesn't matter what you and I are convinced of it really only matters what WWE is convinced of.
> 
> 2.) *IF* you are right and Roman has no mic skills or in ring ability yet, you still see how WWE has treated him based on his looks alone (according to you and some others) then you do realize all the multiple post about how looks don't matter anymore would be being proven wrong just by the example of Roman Reigns. Keep in mind I don't agree that he's all looks I think his looks are his biggest strength but he's more than capable of handling himself in other areas.


Here's what these people don't seem to understand WWE is an entertainment company NOT a wrestling company. In entertainment, looks are a big part of the package. If this was a wrestling company, looks wouldn't matter much. WWE offers a watered down version of wrestling to the public. It always has. They take the cream of the crop and mold them into the WWE image. WWE SELLS the IDEA of pro wrestling to the public. It does not sell technical wrestling. All of these people complaining about ring work and how looks don't matter need to go watch ROH. WWE is obviously not offering the product that you want and no matter how much you bitch about it, it's not going to change. If selling technical wrestling was that lucrative then ROH would be making far more money than it currently is. WWE is an entertainment company selling the product of pro wrestling. People need to understand that first before they argue about who has the potential to make it.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Zero with that HARSH reality talk


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Well Sonia here's the thing. You asked why he is the one receiving the SuperPush right? I answered the question with why I t think WWE is giving him the SuperPush. Now you're trying to post about how what I posted about why WWE is giving Roman a SuperPush is not enough.
> 
> If you don't mind may I ask a question of you.
> 
> Why do you think WWE is giving Roman the SuperPush?



Because he is perfect prototype Man that WWE thinks should be WWE Face 

He has the Look and has family

He has clean image (except the time he was arrested), otherwise it's perfect.

Easy to handle and do what WWE want of him.

He is perfect, but lacks everything else


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> Hey!
> 
> haha I know what you mean! When I did a work experience placement at a veterinarian practice, many years ago back in high school, a guy came in- big and burly, all tattoo'd up, long beard... basically stereotypical biker guy... with the tiniest little Maltese puppy under his arms. Totally ruined any tough intimidating guy credibility :lol
> 
> Named the puppy Harley Davidson too! :lol
> 
> 
> I actually can picture Seth with little yappers, maybe because I've seen so many photos of them, because even though he's a big guy he's not that stereotypical tough guy with huge muscles. He also wears super-skinny jeans after all, then again they do suit him... at least more then they do Batista :lol
> 
> (and now I'm imagining Batista with a yorkie.... :lmao)


It's darling to see those tough guys, with those little dogs. Let's us see that they're really sweethearts deep down  

The pictures with Seth and his 'babies' are so sweet. He definitely loves them.

I sigh over the men in skinny jeans phenomena. Where I live, it's a plague! Okay... I'm exaggerating but the trend is baffling. I'm a girl and I don't wear my jeans that tight. LOL. I love Batista but I can't with him and those jeans. I've seen pics of his dogs on Twitter, they're big breeds.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Because he is perfect prototype Man that WWE thinks should be WWE Face
> 
> He has the Look and has family
> 
> He has clean image (except the time he was arrested), otherwise it's perfect.
> 
> Easy to handle and do what WWE want of him.
> 
> He is perfect, but lacks everything else


Now Sonia here's a line from your original post to me "sorry but this is not enough to receive this SuperPush" Again assuming you guys are right and he has nothing but the above you posted which is basically looks. You're basically stating yourself that that is enough to receive a SuperPush. You can't on one hand state ask why is Roman getting a SuperPush then a few post later state Roman is getting a SuperPush because of looks. You're answering your own question. I think Roman is fine in the ring and fine on the mic it is his size, presence, and looks that puts him on that next level. You're obviously aware of this because you stated it in the above.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



rockdig1228 said:


> For all the talk about Reigns being undeserving of a push, I think it's important to point out that he's doing well with what he's being given.


Lol.



tbp82 said:


> You know what we finally agree. That is exactly what's going on here. You're convinced that Roman has know mic skills and in ring ability I'm convince that Roman is ok in the ring and on the mic. I'm convinced you add in his size, presence, and looks and you have the next big superstar in the WWE. You're convinced that his size, presence, and looks aren't that important.


I'm gonna need to break this down just to cover the amount of bullshit you just presented here.

1. That's not what is going on here.
2. What the hell did we agree on exactly?
3. I'm not "convinced" of anything because I'm this with an open unbiased mind in regards to him. If there was evidence of anything that he's doing right now proving me wrong in regards to his in ring skills and mic work, then I would give him his credit and say that he's okay. But so far, NOTHING has happened that proves that. He has yet to have an even decent promo that goes on longer than a minute and he hasn't had one decent singles match. You're saying all of this as if I'm biased against him when that clearly isn't the case.
4. When did I ever say that his size, looks and importance didn't matter? I said I don't think he has the look. That's a completely different situation. 



tbp82 said:


> I'd like to add two more points of irony here.
> 
> 1.) It doesn't matter what you and I are convinced of it really only matters what WWE is convinced of.


Really? 

Funny. I clearly remember a guy named Batista being planned to win the World Title at Wrestlemania as a face. What happened? Oh yea right, the outrage and backlash from fans was so big that WWE ended up turning Batista heel after Elimination Chamber and made Daniel Bryan, a guy who wasn't even supposed to be involved in the main event, beat Batista and Orton for the World Title after beating Triple H earlier that night.

Don't tell me that what WWE thinks is the only thing that matters. If fans don't approve of the overpush that Reigns is currently getting, then you can bet that Reigns won't be seeing much time near the main event scene.



tbp82 said:


> 2.) *IF* you are right and Roman has no mic skills or in ring ability yet, you still see how WWE has treated him based on his looks alone (according to you and some others) then you do realize all the multiple post about how looks don't matter anymore would be being proven wrong just by the example of Roman Reigns.


Again, I never claimed looks didn't matter. Don't put words in my mouth. I clearly stated that I don't think he has the look, there for I don't see any logical reason as to why I should care for him. I also said that if he continues to be a horrible in ring performer and horrible mic worker, it won't matter how good of a look he has. The fans WILL turn on him. 



tbp82 said:


> Keep in mind I don't agree that he's all looks I think his looks are his biggest strength but he's more than capable of handling himself in other areas.


So why hasn't he done that yet then? That's the part you seem to not be getting. Show me one promo or match from him that's actually decent where it's a singles match and the promo is longer than a minute. Go ahead, I'll wait.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Here's what these people don't seem to understand WWE is an entertainment company NOT a wrestling company. In entertainment, looks are a big part of the package. If this was a wrestling company, looks wouldn't matter much.


And what you don't seem to understand is that looks alone won't do much for you if you're a talentless hack in the entertainment world. This is something numerous people have already pointed out and for what ever reason you aren't getting it.



SubZero3:16 said:


> WWE offers a watered down version of wrestling to the public. It always has. They take the cream of the crop and mold them into the WWE image. WWE SELLS the IDEA of pro wrestling to the public. It does not sell technical wrestling.


???

Where the hell are you getting this idea that we want technical wrestling? Are you just one of those people that assumes that all we want is technical wrestling? Do you not understand what the concept of storytelling is? 



SubZero3:16 said:


> All of these people complaining about ring work and how looks don't matter need to go watch ROH. WWE is obviously not offering the product that you want and no matter how much you bitch about it, it's not going to change.


I should go watch ROH because of one guy? What planet do you live on where that's a logical solution here? For the most part I'm happy with the product. I am not happy with what I see out of Roman Reigns. This has absolutely nothing to do with any of the other things that are going on in WWE. Don't try to bring that into this to cover up for the fact that Reigns is utter shit. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> If selling technical wrestling was that lucrative then ROH would be making far more money than it currently is. WWE is an entertainment company selling the product of pro wrestling. People need to understand that first before they argue about who has the potential to make it.


And you need to understand what you're arguing about in the first place. The WWE, and Pro Wrestling in general, is never about technical wrestling. Ever. That's not what Pro Wrestling is. Technical wrestling is just a small aspect, a style per say, and if you think that's what ROH is mostly about then you are horribly mistaking. With that said, no one has stated that they wanted technical wrestling specifically. That's not what Pro Wrestling is all about, that isn't what makes Seth Rollins a great in ring performer and that's not what makes Dean Ambrose a great in ring worker, and if Technical Wrestling was all I wanted out of a match, then I wouldn't have said in the past that Dean Malenko was uninteresting to me or that William Regal, the guy who trained one of my all time favorites, was overrated. 

And the fact that you even brought up the technical wrestling aspect tells us all you know absolutely nothing at all about Pro Wrestling or the WWE for that matter. You're right, WWE is an entertainment company that sells Pro Wrestling. Why the hell do you think we watch Pro Wrestling or WWE for that matter? BECAUSE ITS ENTERTAINING. If I'm entertained by a person, it's because of how good they are in the ring or on the mic or how good their character is. I don't become entertained by someone just because of their look. And that's basically what you're trying to tell us here. That the entertainment aspect all falls back on the look. I hate to break it to you, but that's not the case. The fans have to have a reason to like you. Fans will be more easily invested into someone that has the "look", but if Daniel Bryan or Cm Punk have proven anything to us, it's that the look in no way is the be all or end all for how well you do in the WWE or in Pro Wrestling in general.

The worst part about all of this is that you've completely lost site of what we're talking about in the first place. You and others here keep going back to this idea that if Rollins and Ambrose were given monster pushes and what not, that we'd suddenly be okay with it. And while it may be true for some people, it certainly doesn't pertain to me, but I'd definitely rather see those two get the push Reigns is getting now. Why? Because like previous top faces of the WWE such as Hogan, Rock, Austin, Cena, etc., they knew Pro Wrestling. They stuck out. And they were incredibly talented in their own way. So far Reigns hasn't proven any of that yet. Hell he's not even the most over guy on the Shield despite how heavily WWE pushes him. He is a heavily forced product of the WWE that has shown no signs of improvement, and if he main events Wrestlemania at this state that he's in now, he is going to fail. You can point back to his look all you want, which is important, but when you're boring and can't put on a good match, people WILL turn on you. 

Keep making excuses for Reigns all you want, but at the end of the day, people like myself will continue to feel this way about him until he actually improves. And until he actually improves, he doesn't deserve any main event push of any kind, regardless of what look he has.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna need to break this down just to cover the amount of bullshit you just presented here.
> 
> 1. That's not what is going on here.
> 2. What the hell did we agree on exactly?
> 3. I'm not "convinced" of anything because I'm this with an open unbiased mind in regards to him. If there was evidence of anything that he's doing right now proving me wrong in regards to his in ring skills and mic work, then I would give him his credit and say that he's okay. But so far, NOTHING has happened that proves that. He has yet to have an even decent promo that goes on longer than a minute and he hasn't had one decent singles match. You're saying all of this as if I'm biased against him when that clearly isn't the case.
> 4. When did I ever say that his size, looks and importance didn't matter? I said I don't think he has the look. That's a completely different situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Funny. I clearly remember a guy named Batista being planned to win the World Title at Wrestlemania as a face. What happened? Oh yea right, the outrage and backlash from fans was so big that WWE ended up turning Batista heel after Elimination Chamber and made Daniel Bryan, a guy who wasn't even supposed to be involved in the main event, beat Batista and Orton for the World Title after beating Triple H earlier that night.
> 
> Don't tell me that what WWE thinks is the only thing that matters. If fans don't approve of the overpush that Reigns is currently getting, then you can bet that Reigns won't be seeing much time near the main event scene.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I never claimed looks didn't matter. Don't put words in my mouth. I clearly stated that I don't think he has the look, there for I don't see any logical reason as to why I should care for him. I also said that if he continues to be a horrible in ring performer and horrible mic worker, it won't matter how good of a look he has. The fans WILL turn on him.
> 
> 
> 
> So why hasn't he done that yet then? That's the part you seem to not be getting. Show me one promo or match from him that's actually decent where it's a singles match and the promo is longer than a minute. Go ahead, I'll wait.


The thing we agree on is we both are having a discussion with a wall. We are never gonna agree as far as Reigns is concerned.

You want a promo or match that he's decent. I'll discuss a few below but, we are basically back to the wall thing again because you are just gonna type nope those weren't decent. I can't make you enjoy Roman's work. I can't make you think it is good. Just like you can't make me think he's bad. 

1.) The Main Event promo where he got the crowd to chant his name was good.

2.) The promo that opened Raw where he ended with Believe in Me was good.

3.) His match with Bryan was good. 

4.) His match with Punk was good.

5.) His match with Batista was good.

6.) All his matches with Henry have been good. 

Now go ahead and type no they weren't. Thank you from one wall myself to another you.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> The thing we agree on is we both are having a discussion with a wall. We are never gonna agree as far as Reigns is concerned.
> 
> You want a promo or match that he's decent. I'll discuss a few below but, we are basically back to the wall thing again because you are just gonna type nope those weren't decent. I can't make you enjoy Roman's work. I can't make you think it is good. Just like you can't make me think he's bad.
> 
> 1.) The Main Event promo where he got the crowd to chant his name was good.
> 
> 2.) The promo that opened Raw where he ended with Believe in Me was good.
> 
> 3.) His match with Bryan was good.
> 
> 4.) His match with Punk was good.
> 
> 5.) His match with Batista was good.
> 
> 6.) All his matches with Henry have been good.
> 
> Now go ahead and type no they weren't. Thank you from one wall myself to another you.


Have to be one hell of a Reigns mark to say those matches were good 

Even people who like him admit that those sucked. But if you enjoy them, good for you :cool2


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Here's what these people don't seem to understand WWE is an entertainment company NOT a wrestling company. In entertainment, looks are a big part of the package. If this was a wrestling company, looks wouldn't matter much. WWE offers a watered down version of wrestling to the public. It always has. They take the cream of the crop and mold them into the WWE image. WWE SELLS the IDEA of pro wrestling to the public. It does not sell technical wrestling. All of these people complaining about ring work and how looks don't matter need to go watch ROH. WWE is obviously not offering the product that you want and no matter how much you bitch about it, it's not going to change. If selling technical wrestling was that lucrative then ROH would be making far more money than it currently is. WWE is an entertainment company selling the product of pro wrestling. People need to understand that first before they argue about who has the potential to make it.












:clap


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> Lol.


Funny, since this is how I feel about the entirety of the drivel you post.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

While I don't agree with GMofGods in saying that Reigns is shit, it is true that he isn't ready for a big singles push. He will get the John Cena treatment for the fans. And usually when some one new wins the title for the first time, they need to be more over to be a mainstay in the main event. Look to Bryan last Summerslam or Cena at Mania 21 for examples.

While I think Reigns has improved a great deal, WWE needs to be very careful.


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

What I'm fascinated by is this "superpush". reigns has been here nearly two years now and I'm still waiting for him to be shoved down my throat. I think it's absolutely crazy that people think the reigns is getting a super push. Think about what they've done with other people they've wanted to push. He is part of a dominant stable and even spent much time in the tag team division with Rollins. Was he fine for every one then? Physically roman looks like the toughest guy, the strong silent type & hes being booked accordingly. I in no way see how that makes the other 2 any less important. They're all getting booked strong. If anything the shield as a whole is getting the major push with this evolution fued. Idk if its just this message board but the fans at the events seem to enjoy and be entertained by him. If he stays a face eventually it'll become "cool" to boo him im sure. But we'll have to see how it all plays out. 

The whole superpush and dislike for Roman seems unjustified. Until recently I didn't see him hogging the spotlight and being pushed in the main event at all. Even now, the shield as a whole are being forced to the top cause wwe is lacking any over top faces with Bryan and punk out and Cena busy. I think we should embrace the fact that these 3 are getting treated so well. Chances are if they came in single they'd all be in a bad place by now. Instead they're the 3 top faces carrying the show at the moment


----------



## jamal.

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> 2.) The promo that opened Raw where he ended with Believe in Me was good.


I'm a Reigns fan but that promo was the worst thing that he ever did. So terrible.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Ravensflock88 said:


> What I'm fascinated by is this "superpush". reigns has been here nearly two years now and I'm still waiting for him to be shoved down my throat. I think it's absolutely crazy that people think the reigns is getting a super push. Think about what they've done with other people they've wanted to push. He is part of a dominant stable and even spent much time in the tag team division with Rollins. Was he fine for every one then? Physically roman looks like the toughest guy, the strong silent type & hes being booked accordingly. I in no way see how that makes the other 2 any less important. They're all getting booked strong. If anything the shield as a whole is getting the major push with this evolution fued. Idk if its just this message board but the fans at the events seem to enjoy and be entertained by him. If he stays a face eventually it'll become "cool" to boo him im sure. But we'll have to see how it all plays out.
> 
> The whole superpush and dislike for Roman seems unjustified. Until recently I didn't see him hogging the spotlight and being pushed in the main event at all. Even now, the shield as a whole are being forced to the top cause wwe is lacking any over top faces with Bryan and punk out and Cena busy. I think we should embrace the fact that these 3 are getting treated so well. Chances are if they came in single they'd all be in a bad place by now. Instead they're the 3 top faces carrying the show at the moment


Well said. :rep


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns is the obvious and clear weak link.

Just because Vince sees him as eye candy and he has a famous relative should not mean sh*t especially when there is 2 clearly superior wrestlers in the same group.

It's just a same that talent doesn't get you as far as it should in WWE, it's all about who you know and who's balls you scratch to get there.

If Reigns was anywhere near ready then The Shield would have disbanded by now. It was after his awful match on Raw against Bray that they seemed to change their mind on splitting them up.

I say put him on his own and watch him fail. He CAN eventually get there as he does have "something" but he has a long road ahead to be Main event material imo.

Rollins all daaaaaay sooooooon........................................................................






ALL DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



jamal. said:


> I'm a Reigns fan but that promo was the worst thing that he ever did. So terrible.


I thought that was his best promo. Showing he heard Triple H loud and clear and he'd make him believe in Roman Reigns the individual.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Ravensflock88 said:


> What I'm fascinated by is this "superpush". reigns has been here nearly two years now and I'm still waiting for him to be shoved down my throat. I think it's absolutely crazy that people think the reigns is getting a super push. Think about what they've done with other people they've wanted to push. He is part of a dominant stable and even spent much time in the tag team division with Rollins. Was he fine for every one then? Physically roman looks like the toughest guy, the strong silent type & hes being booked accordingly. I in no way see how that makes the other 2 any less important. They're all getting booked strong. If anything the shield as a whole is getting the major push with this evolution fued. Idk if its just this message board but the fans at the events seem to enjoy and be entertained by him. If he stays a face eventually it'll become "cool" to boo him im sure. But *we'll have to see how it all plays out*.
> 
> The whole superpush and dislike for Roman seems unjustified. Until recently I didn't see him hogging the spotlight and being pushed in the main event at all. Even now, the shield as a whole are being forced to the top cause wwe is lacking any over top faces with Bryan and punk out and Cena busy. I think we should embrace the fact that these 3 are getting treated so well. Chances are if they came in single they'd all be in a bad place by now. Instead *they're the 3 top faces carrying the show at the moment*


Yes.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Now Sonia here's a line from your original post to me "sorry but this is not enough to receive this SuperPush" Again assuming you guys are right and he has nothing but the above you posted which is basically looks. You're basically stating yourself that that is enough to receive a SuperPush. You can't on one hand state ask why is Roman getting a SuperPush then a few post later state Roman is getting a SuperPush because of looks. You're answering your own question. I think Roman is fine in the ring and fine on the mic it is his size, presence, and looks that puts him on that next level. You're obviously aware of this because you stated it in the above.


I never said The look was enough to get a push, I said that is the reason is why Roman is receiving the push

The look is very important, the first impression is the look.
But after two minutes of a match or pormo, I do not care about the Look because other characteristics earn more importance.
And Roman is only OK in other characteristics

Roman, for me:

Look: Excellent, one of the best

Mic Work: Ok, at most

Matches: Ok, his matches are boring to me

Charisma: Average


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



jamal. said:


> I'm a Reigns fan but that promo was the worst thing that he ever did. So terrible.


I wouldn't put it as my worst or best. Anyone else find his backstage or preshow promos much better? I think it's cause hes not limited to the serious badass. When hes able to be light hearted/goofy he comes off so much more naturally to me. & does wonders for his charactee. Same with Rollins,& Ambrose sounds natural with all his meterial


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Ravensflock88 said:


> I wouldn't put it as my worst or best. Anyone else find his backstage or preshow promos much better? I think it's cause hes not limited to the serious badass. When hes able to be light hearted/goofy he comes off so much more naturally to me. & does wonders for his charactee. Same with Rollins,& Ambrose sounds natural with all his meterial


Yup some of their backstage promos are way better. The one where they were arguing about what to call the double triple power bomb and the one about the wyatt masks are hilarious. Its obvious that creative didn't write any of those and they came up with it themselves.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup some of their backstage promos are way better. The one where they were arguing about what to call the double triple power bomb and the one about the wyatt masks are hilarious. Its obvious that creative didn't write any of those and they came up with it themselves.


Backstage promos are always more relaxed and come out much more natural. 

Still doesn't change the fact that live promos that engage the crowds are more important.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I never said The look was enough to get a push, I said that is the reason is why Roman is receiving the push
> 
> The look is very important, the first impression is the look.
> But after two minutes of a match or pormo, I do not care about the Look because other characteristics earn more importance.
> And Roman is only OK in other characteristics
> 
> Roman, for me:
> 
> Look: Excellent, one of the best
> 
> Mic Work: Ok, at most
> 
> Matches: Ok, his matches are boring to me
> 
> Charisma: Average


If you are stating the only reason he's getting a superman push is looks and you're stating that's all he has then looks is all it takes to get a superman push. It can't be both either Roman is getting a superman push becauase of his talents and looks or its just because of his looks. Maybe you are trying to state that IN YOUR OPINION although looks is all it takes to get a superman push you feel it should require more to get a superman push. Is that the point you're trying to make?


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Ravensflock88 said:


> I wouldn't put it as my worst or best. Anyone else find his backstage or preshow promos much better? I think it's cause hes not limited to the serious badass. When hes able to be light hearted/goofy he comes off so much more naturally to me. & does wonders for his charactee. Same with Rollins,& Ambrose sounds natural with all his meterial


You hit the nail squarely on the head!

It all comes back around to WWE. They're trying to fit a square peg into a round hole. They want him to be this sentinel, enforcer type. This is, as you said limiting. 

From what we've seen in interviews and on the WWE App, the dude's equal parts laid-back, smart, shy, snarky and hilarious. This doesn't fit into the mold that WWE currently wants him to adhere. It's a shame, as casual fans of his are missing out. 

You can tell that WWE's a big part of the problem in how he translates on-screen. The footage from house shows show him being more carefree and natural in his matches and crowd interactions.

There was an instance during a backstage segment on the App a few months ago, where Rollins made a joke about 3MB. It was the first time I could recall Ambrose busting out the dimples, he seemed to be closer to showing his real self (Good) than his character. Reigns you could see was starting to laugh himself, then literally wiped the smile off his face by rubbing his hand across his mouth. That's when I thought, "Wow, he's not allowed to slip once huh?"


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> If you are stating the only reason he's getting a superman push is looks and you're stating that's all he has then looks is all it takes to get a superman push. It can't be both either Roman is getting a superman push becauase of his talents and looks or its just because of his looks. Maybe you are trying to state that IN YOUR OPINION although looks is all it takes to get a superman push you feel it should require more to get a superman push. Is that the point you're trying to make?


Yes


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Double post.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



rockdig1228 said:


> Funny, since this is how I feel about the entirety of the drivel you post.


What a weak response. With a thread full of Reigns supporters (or at least I'd assume so), I expected some decent and well thought out responses and so far I haven't gotten a single one.



tbp82 said:


> The thing we agree on is we both are having a discussion with a wall. We are never gonna agree as far as Reigns is concerned.


We don't agree on that because who we're referring to as the "wall" are two different people. 



tbp82 said:


> You want a promo or match that he's decent. I'll discuss a few below but, we are basically back to the wall thing again because you are just gonna type nope those weren't decent.


That's not like talking to a brick wall at all. That expression is in regards to someone that is biased and refuses to accept what anyone says as being fact and will just say the same thing back over and over again due to selfishness and refusal to be wrong.

I don't fit that description at all. 



tbp82 said:


> I can't make you enjoy Roman's work. I can't make you think it is good. Just like you can't make me think he's bad.


You don't have to. You can however argue why you feel this way and defend your opinion, something I would respect. You'd be surprised what a little effort can get you here. 



tbp82 said:


> 1.) The Main Event promo where he got the crowd to chant his name was good.


Which one?



tbp82 said:


> 2.) The promo that opened Raw where he ended with Believe in Me was good.


Lol.



tbp82 said:


> 3.) His match with Bryan was good.


From a storytelling aspect, not really. The pacing was horrid, and you could call 90% of what was happening. If you enjoy those kinds of matches then more power to you. 



tbp82 said:


> 4.) His match with Punk was good.


Again, same problem as above.



tbp82 said:


> 5.) His match with Batista was good.


Lol.



tbp82 said:


> 6.) All his matches with Henry have been good.


Good fucking lord :maury 



tbp82 said:


> Now go ahead and type no they weren't. Thank you from one wall myself to another you.


I have a better idea. Why don't you tell me why these matches were good instead of just saying they were good. Through my constant incoherent babbling, I've explained why I think Reigns is shit. Now do what I did and explain why those matches/promos were good. Let me see it from your point of view so I have no reason to think you're a biased Reigns mark.

Oh and just so you know, referring to yourself as a wall in this argument basically tells me that you're admitting how biased you are.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> What a weak response. With a thread full of Reigns supporters (or at least I'd assume so), I expected some decent and well thought out responses and so far I haven't gotten a single one.


There actually are some well-reasoned responses, but you've ignored those to fit your narrative. At this point very few feel like arguing with you, since you've already planted your flag in the ground and continually bash the guy.

I made some points in my original post, but you quoted none of them and responded to only the first line with "Lol." If you aren't willing to give out a measured critique, then why should we bother trying to convince you? Pretty much everything you've posted has inflammatory language and none of it leads to thoughtful discussion, only mindless shouting of two different opinions.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yea, there's no point in arguing on this site. I posted long and logical responses and all people did was pick one sentence to bitch about. Just ignored all my other valid posts because it didn't fit their Roman bashing agenda 

We all just need to agree none of us can predict the future and move the hell on :lol

Sheesh, so much negativity in the newest thread. 

There are two other members in the Shield we can talk about, yeah? So many dislike Roman, but I come back to pages upon pages of people discussing his ass lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



rockdig1228 said:


> There actually are some well-reasoned responses, but you've ignored those to fit your narrative.


No I haven't. In fact I've responded to all of them, so you can stop with the bullshit. 



rockdig1228 said:


> At this point very few feel like arguing with you, since you've already planted your flag in the ground and continually bash the guy.


I've acknowledged the fact that if he improved, then I would be supportive of his push, depending on how good he gets of course. I have absolutely nothing against him from a personal standpoint and don't hate his character in anyway. I do hate what I see form him in the ring, on the mic and those are things that can easily be changed.

So again, you can cut the bullshit. 



rockdig1228 said:


> I made some points in my original post, but you quoted none of them and responded to only the first line with "Lol."


That basically describes your entire post. It's lolworthy. 

I have no reason to respond to the rest of it. That's how I felt about the entire thing.

You want me to explain WHY I feel that way about the rest of the post? Okay. 



rockdig1228 said:


> If you aren't willing to give out a measured critique, then why should we bother trying to convince you? Pretty much everything you've posted has inflammatory language and none of it leads to thoughtful discussion, only mindless shouting of two different opinions.


What language I use has nothing to do with the ability to have a thoughtful discussion, especially when the strong, more aggressive language isn't being directed at the person I'm debating with, so again, you can cut the bullshit (and don't use me telling you to cut the bullshit as an example, I'm going to tell you to stop with it when that's all you're spewing). 

Alright, time to go over your post...



rockdig1228 said:


> For all the talk about Reigns being undeserving of a push, I think it's important to point out that he's doing well with what he's being given.


Again, lol.



rockdig1228 said:


> Sure, his booking has protected him but nearly every time he's given the spotlight, he makes it WORK.


Lol.

Give me three instances that fit the description of what you just said (and if you give me moments from six man tag matches or tag matches then you're really grasping for straws). 



rockdig1228 said:


> The only time I've felt really let down was the match he had on Raw against Bray Wyatt. People complaining about the SS eliminations, who cares? The crowd loved it, it was well-executed & it's not like Roman looked like a doofus out there while it was happening.


Lol, especially at the well executed part.

The guy literally did nothing other than spear four guys. Other than that, he had very little involvement in the match. In a world with logic and reasoning, giving Reigns the credit for that doesn't make much sense.



rockdig1228 said:


> The RR eliminations record? I can't believe people worry about stuff like that anyway, there's only a handful of guys that matter in a Rumble in any given year.


Lol what? 



rockdig1228 said:


> Plus, the story that was worked into it was well-done, teasing dissension & a possible break-up of The Shield based on Roman being hot stuff with Dean getting jealous.


Lol.

How exactly does this defend Reigns? If anything it's just telling us that he's once again being protected by booking and being in a good storyline. That's it. 



rockdig1228 said:


> I fail to see more than a couple of occasions where Roman hasn't risen to the challenge put in front of him - and really, that could be said of any of the guys.


This isn't lolworthy. This is just stupid. 

No it can't, because most of the time they actually did most of the work and actually LOOKED impressive. Randomly spearing people in certain moments and picking up the pinfall doesn't make you look impressive at all. Reigns actually did a good amount of work in his six man tag match against the Wyatts and then guess what happened? He put on a cringeworthy display of doing the same moves over and over again. It got old very quickly. 



rockdig1228 said:


> That's life because it's not always going to click 100% of the time. It's not like Ambrose & Rollins have hit every promo out of the park, or been immune to some clunkers of a match.


Lol.

You're right. What you decided to leave out however is the part where unlike Reigns, Ambrose and Rollins have put on matches and promos that have been praised and acclaimed by the majority. Reigns hasn't done that once. He hasn't even had a decent amount praise his work. 



rockdig1228 said:


> Reigns has done well & delivered far more often than he hasn't, at least in my opinion. I know people have different standards, but objectivity seems to be too difficult for a lot of smarks for whatever reason. Oh well, some people will never change...


You're failing to understand the difference between objective criticism and overall bad work. You're trying to defend moments where Reigns barely did any work and somehow that's a case of him stepping up when it matters. It's laughable. And not to mention you're claiming I'm biased and that my mind is set on Reigns and it just tells me you didn't read my posts.

So why the hell should I read anymore of yours? I humored you and responded to your post, so at least have the decency to actually read my posts since you clearly haven't.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yea, there's no point in arguing on this site. I posted long and logical responses and all people did was pick one sentence to bitch about. Just ignored all my other valid posts because it didn't fit their Roman bashing agenda
> 
> We all just need to agree none of us can predict the future and move the hell on :lol
> 
> Sheesh, so much negativity in the newest thread.
> 
> There are two other members in the Shield we can talk about, yeah? So many dislike Roman, but I come back to pages upon pages of people discussing his ass lol


Dat star power! :dance They can't help but talk about him even if they don't like him. You would think their time would be better spent talking about those who they actually like :hmm:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman gets under everyone's skin because they know that man has potential and will be in the main event before their favorites and that breaks their damn hearts 

:lol nah I'm just poking fun.
If you guys truly believe Roman is absolute shit and will sink faster than the titanic, why you wasting your time constantly bashing him?

Why not just sit back and watch your opinion come true? I never waste my time on wrestlers I dislike/despise. They don't deserve my energy lol

Why does this site have such a fascination with Roman Reigns :lol
I will never understand the logic of hating someone based on what you THINK will happen and letting dirtsheets and rumors sway your thinking/opinions. 

Because according to dirtsheets, Roman should have been a solo main eventer months ago and challenging DB for the title by now 

Nearly every damn day there is a new Roman thread popping up in the Raw and General Diacssuon forums. 
Yall give that man so much life for being such a shit and uncharasmatic wrestler :


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Because according to dirtsheets, Roman should have been a solo main eventer months ago and challenging DB for the title by now


Maybe even breaking the Streak 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Nearly every damn day there is a new Roman thread popping up in the Raw and General Diacssuon forums.


I already saw at least five new threads about him in the last hour :lol Don't those people know there is thread for that? fpalm

As for all the Reigns talk, I personally don't like him but enjoy discussing with others, who unfortunely get a bit carried away and everything turns ugly :

But Ambrose and Rollins' GOATness needs some love too :agree:

Can someone say what submissions Ambrose had used before and which ones you want to see him do? I'm really hoping they let him expand on that, I love seeing him do that Figure Four :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> Maybe even breaking the Streak
> 
> As for all the Reigns talk, I personally don't like him but enjoy discussing with others, who unfortunely get a bit carried away and everything turns ugly :
> 
> But Ambrose and Rollins' GOATness needs some love too :agree:
> 
> Can someone say what submissions Ambrose had used before and which ones you want to see him do? I'm really hoping they let him expand on that, I love seeing him do that Figure Four :mark:


I hope he takes the Figure Four away from the Miz, because gawd Miz used to botch it terribly :no:


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I hope he takes the Figure Four away from the Miz, because gawd Miz used to botch it terribly :no:


:lol I agree, besides when was the last time Miz had actually used it? And when Dean pulled that FF at Extreme Rules 8*D like a slap in Evolution's face 

Also, strongly praying that Seth will pull that Phoenix Splash kada


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm going to need Dean to do that Figure Four bridge move again. That shit was so damn sexy and the crowd Wooo-ing made it so much better :lenny

I'm hoping when they go solo,WWE let's all 3 use some of their old movesets. They are too watered down at the moment. And I want Seth to stop doing all these spots and crazy bumps so we can actually enjoy him being healthy for more than 2 years :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> :lol I agree, besides when was the last time Miz had actually used it? And when Dean pulled that FF at Extreme Rules 8*D like a slap in Evolution's face


I remember this well. It was last year against Barrett and he excuted it terribly. It looked like the least painful Figure Four ever and god bless Barrett for selling it like a bitch :lol After that Miz didn't see the ring for a long time.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm hoping when they go solo,WWE let's all 3 use some of their old movesets. They are too watered down at the moment. And I want Seth to stop doing all these spots and crazy bumps so we can actually enjoy him being healthy for more than 2 years :lol


Rollins' GOATness will keep him forever healthy :genius What would dare touch him (except us )?


----------



## RabidCrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Rollins is a fucking beast in the ring, seriously.

I haven't seen such a consistent performer since Chris Benoit!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> Rollins' GOATness will keep him forever healthy :genius What would dare touch him (except us )?


:lol right. I just don't want him to end up like DB. Seth is way too talented and has such an extensive repertoire of moves, he shouldn't have to rely on crazy spots and bumps to get over. 

I can see in a PPV setting, but it's becoming a regular thing for him to do.

That's what wrong with crowd now days. Unless they're really hot for the opponents, they aren't interested in the match until the end when shit gets all fast paced and a spot fest. 

WWE/Agents are partially to blame for not making the whole match feel interesting . Sometimes matches are too formulated.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RabidCrow said:


> Rollins is a fucking beast in the ring, seriously.
> 
> I haven't seen such a consistent performer since Chris Benoit!


Rollins can certainly get very close to Benoit's GOAT performences :agree:

I don't want to have Rollins and Ambrose split from the Shield as tag team (mostly because of their alignments) and yet, the need for them wrestling together (and against each other is equally drool-worthy) is burning so deep inside of me :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> Rollins can certainly get very close to Benoit's GOAT performences :agree:
> 
> I don't want to have Rollins and Ambrose split from the Shield as tag team (mostly because of their alignments) and yet, the need for them wrestling together (and against each other is equally drool-worthy) is burning so deep inside of me :mark:


I like them together for the time being because Creative don't got shit for a wrestler who isn't in the main event. Right now they can shine because Trips is in charge of this storyline but when they split that's 3 separate storylines that they would have to come up with and as you can see your current champion is being chased around a parking lot by Kane fpalm


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The ever correct Dirtsheets are now saying the boys' payback match is an elimination because the last man standing will(might) be given the belt because of DB's absence. 

And it's Triple H they're saying will get the title, which will cause heat between him and Batista and causes Dave to leave.

:lmao imagine dat heat if Triple H walks out as champion :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> The ever correct Dirtsheets are now saying the boys' payback match is an elimination because the last man standing will be given the belt because of DB's absence.
> 
> And it's Triple H they're saying will get the belt which will cause heat between him and Batista.
> 
> :lmao imagine dat heat if Triple H walks out as champion :lmao


Oh the rage would be glorious :mark: :mark:

I can picture Trips shit eatting grin all now :lmao

Maybe they would split the belts so that Trips has the WWE belt and tista has the WHC and they argue over who is entitled to both thus setting it up for MITB


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

God,I want to see Trips walk out as champion just to see everyone have a meltdown in epic proportions :lmao

Trips would be unbearably smug, it would hurt so good :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> The ever correct Dirtsheets are now saying the boys' payback match is an elimination because the last man standing will(might) be given the belt because of DB's absence.
> 
> And it's Triple H they're saying will get the title, which will cause heat between him and Batista.
> 
> :lmao imagine dat heat if Triple H walks out as champion :lmao


There are Triple H vs Brayn matches scheduled for future WWE events
I just did not knew why there are such matches ... now I know fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> God,I want to see Trips walk out as champion just to see everyone have a meltdown in epic proportions :lmao
> 
> Trips would be unbearably smug, it would hurt so good :lol












The heat generated would be legendary :mark: :mark:

Oh why am I so damn messy :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

See what happens when you refuse to build new stars or fuck up their momentum, WWE? You get a situatuon where you have a very thin upper mid and main event pool to choose from. Your choices are severely limited in who you can momentarily give the title to when it really shouldn't be a problem :no: All the talents in the world, but no credibility. 

Once again WWE is like a fish out of water and scrambling like a chicken with its head cut off, because they refuse to build for the long term gain :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The dirtsheets aren't saying that. Meltzer or whoever made that report just suggests they should do it.

And they shouldn't. That's a fucking ridiculous stipulation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> See what happens when you refuse to build new stars or fuck up their momentum, WWE? You get a situatuon where you have a very thin upper mid and main event pool to choose from. Your choices are severely limited in who you can momentarily give the title to when it really shouldn't be a problem :no: All the talents in the world, but no credibility.
> 
> Once again WWE is like a fish out of water and scrambling like a chicken with its head cut off, because they refuse to build for the long term gain :no:


But what about :cena4

Seriously, though, that's hitting the nail on it's head. It's pretty bad when you don't even have anyone (except perhaps the boss) to hold the title while Bryan is out injured. Unless, of course, they go with Orton or Batista again. Another title reign from one of those two is the last thing that is needed, though.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't want them to remain together when Roman goes solo. Beside they would probably feud against each other (Ambrose and Rollins) for a good period of time. Then you interject them into feuds against Barett/sheamus, and those tournaments which are a kind of a thing now. They don't need grandiose booking like Reigns( not that he's not capable of pulling it himself but it works for his character), just some good ol' matches and segments without overproducing it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RabidCrow said:


> Rollins is a fucking beast in the ring, seriously.
> 
> I haven't seen such a consistent performer since Chris Benoit!


Now I'm the biggest Seth fan on this forum. But yeah, Daniel Bryan last year from Payback (or even Extreme Rules) upto Summerslam in terms of ring work was damn near untouchable.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The dirtsheets aren't saying that. Meltzer or whoever made that report just suggests they should do it.
> 
> And they shouldn't. That's a fucking ridiculous stipulation.


The way it was presented in the General Discussion thread, those ideas are all WWE. But it's whatever, the more important thing to note is WWE'S lack of star power. 

Like ROLLINS said, it's sad to see how little top stars WWE actually has. Looking back at all the talent who "could have been" or "should have been" is fucking ridiculous. 

WWE is shit at booking most talents and will shit all over promising guys for the short term gain and to protect their top talents.

Look at Bray Wyatt. That guy should be on the road to being a top heel, but all WWE is worrying about is how to protect John Cena. 

Let's not book Wyatt as a legitimate threat. Let's have this fucker carry a feud with THEIR TOP STAR and make him and his stable members look like shit every step of the way.

It's sickening and WWE will really reap the consequences one day for such asinine decisions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

If they hadn't completely and utterly gone out of their way to bury Ziggler, he could have at least held the title until Bryan comes back. But instead, I wouldn't be surprised if it is either Orton or Batista. But I guess we'll see.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah the dirtsheet reported they were looking at options like Punk coming back or giving Ziggler a shot :lmao Then the person added his opinion that they should add the title into the Shield vs Evolution feud since it's an elimination match.

But what happens if say, 2 or 3 men of a team remain standing? Who becomes champ then? What happens if HHH and Orton are left and Reigns is alone and down. Who makes the pin? Why does the other one let him make the cover? All kinds of clusterfuckery right there.


Lack of star power is absolutely true and Bryan's injury has come at the worst possible time. Add that with Punk gone and yeah, the lack of depth is glaring. A decade invested in Cena and these are the results.

Only option is HHH or Batista, sad as that is. But Batista's likely leaving soon, Cena's tied up with Wyatt, Orton was just champ and there's nobody else. ADR flopped, Sheamus never got over like they expected him to, had they not misused Barrett all these years he might have been credible by now and Ziggler's been buried enough. The Shield and the Wyatts- well too soon for them. You could bring Lesnar but limited dates again.

Horrifying as it is, belt could go back to :cena3

My idea- split the belts temporarily. Bray Wyatt gets the WWE belt and Paul Heyman guy Cesaro gets the WHC. Don't care how you do it, just get it done. Then you have two great feuds and matches waiting for Bryan on his return plus he works best as an underdog on the chase anyway. He won't be satisfied with winning just one, since both were taken for him, so he looks to win both and unify them again. Good story :draper2


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler:  raw match



*found this in another thread.*
Expect the official on-screen decision about the WWE World Heavyweight Championship to be made this Monday on the Memorial Day edition of Raw in Knoxville. *Randy Orton vs. Dean Ambrose is also on tap at the moment in a match that will be either really good or really bad with no middle ground.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

@Punky



Spoiler



Don't expect much, will probably end in a brawl again :lmao





Anyone watched SD yet? Heard Ziggler vs Batista was good and ofc BOLIEVE :banderas


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I do agree that they haven’t been anywhere near consistent enough with the way they’ve booked younger talents bar The Shield and Wyatts who they’ve mostly stayed behind and kept looking strong in a consistent and believable manner. The results are now looking disastrous really.

One of the biggest problems I’ve had with they’re booking is the way they’ve presented some of the new extremely talented NXT guys that have recently debuted. It’s damn near criminal that the likes of Paige and Emma are working under their ENTIRE match and winning with one big move, WTF is that really, no point to it whatsoever and it helps no one :rock5. 

Triple H actually moved to creative with one of the main purposes him bridging the divide between NXT and the main roster, not working eh? No idea why either……:aries2

New fresh talent are one of things that keeps the biz alive, hopefully they sort this shit out quick.

Please don’t mess up my homie BO DALLAS, let that fecker be the WOAT he is 


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ziggler probably was selling his ass off to make Batista look good like Seth did.

I'm not saying Batista hasn't improved since coming back, but he does need to work on cardio still and shake off the ring rust. Which won't be helped once he stops wrestling to start promoting his movie :lol



Spoiler: Raw



This is the last Raw before the go home show, yeah? So Randy vs Dean is the last match then. So everyone got their singles matches in so no bitching about how they had Roman getting all the shine and singles work 

But yeah, a dream match of mine, but everyone knows this will just end up as a brawl again. They probably won't do anything special. Just wasting time until the ending chaos erupts. I hope to see these two face each other later on in the future though. When Dena has lost his shit and Orton is in full Viper mode :dance

Should be a decent enough match though. I wonder how the crowd will react to it? Hopefully they won't sit on their hands most of the match and only pop for the ending. Atmosphere is everything and the fans help create that



Does anyone know where the next Raw will be held? Are we getting a good town/city? Because WWE just looooves to book Raws in West Bubblefuck, New Nowhere and the crowds are stale as hell :lol


EDIT: Always Bolieeeeve, Raven :


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Knoxville, Tennessee is where the next Raw's from I believe. Not sure how the crowds are. Payback at Chicago though :banderas

Rollins is from Davenport, Iowa which isn't that far.

And I'll look out for a Punk appearance outta nowhere, sad as that is.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Oh god...so many CM Punk chants will be heard at Payback fpalm 
I feel bad for the talents not named Shield, because most likely the crowd will go out of their way to shit all over matches to be heard and "different" :no: News flash, you all are sheep saying a chant that does nothing for you guys, but make you look like spoiled dumb asses.


YOUR MASTER PUNK DOES NOT WANT TO COME BACK. Wipe away your bitch tears, take your mouth off his cock and accept that man walked out on his own and is happy being skinny fat and well rested.

I'm sure the WWE tried many times and nearly begged for him to come back and he didn't. Your so called Savior abandoned your asses.

Deal with it :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh god...so many CM Punk chants will be heard at Payback fpalm
> I feel bad for the talents not named Shield, because most likely the crowd will go out of their way to shit all over matches to be heard and "different" :no: News flash, you all are sheep saying a chant that does nothing for you guys, but make you look like spoiled dumb asses.
> 
> 
> *YOUR MASTER PUNK DOES NOT WANT TO COME BACK. Wipe away your bitch tears, take your mouth off his cock and accept that man walked out on his own and is happy being skinny fat and well rested.
> 
> I'm sure the WWE tried many times and nearly begged for him to come back and he didn't. Your so called Savior abandoned your asses.*
> 
> *Deal with it* :lol












True though. He aint coming back anytime soon People just need to realize it, Everyday there's some thread with "oooh he's been at a gym must be coming back." Or "look he tweeted def coming back." :lmao:lmao:lmao

EDIT I mean i'm a fan and even i realize HE DOESN'T WANNA COME BACK.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It kinda makes me like Punk more that he pulled this shit. Idk, outside of the ring, I'm drawn to the 96 HBK on cocaine types of people for some reason :lmao 

It makes them feel more real I guess. Ambrose is a workhorse but he kind of has the same attitude. Like he just shrugs off CZW nowadays and says it was just a phase even though that's some of his most critically acclaimed work :lol 
It's just like "Word, you actually have balls to just say and do whatever the fuck you want and WWE and the fans don't own your soul. Good for you"


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Punky!! :cheer :cheer :cheer


:lol I'm very happy for Punk. He looks very well rested and seems to be enjoying life at the moment. He's about to get married and just seems content.

He may very well come back this year or years from now, I just wish the fans would give it a rest. Stop ruining shows and shitting on talents with the chants while they are out there busting they ass to entertain you.

How about you start cheering the names of the guys WWE needs to push? Instead of a guy who is no longer in the company and is very fine with the situation :lol

As a DB Mark, I know our marks can be ridiculous, but damn some CM Punk fans be desperate as hell for his comeback :lol

But just imagine that pop when Punk's music finally hits and he saunters his ass down the ramp


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh god...so many CM Punk chants will be heard at Payback fpalm
> I feel bad for the talents not named Shield, because most likely the crowd will go out of their way to shit all over matches to be heard and "different" :no: News flash, you all are sheep saying a chant that does nothing for you guys, but make you look like spoiled dumb asses.
> 
> 
> *YOUR MASTER PUNK DOES NOT WANT TO COME BACK. Wipe away your bitch tears, take your mouth off his cock* and accept that man walked out on his own and is happy being skinny fat and well rested.
> 
> I'm sure the WWE tried many times and nearly begged for him to come back and he didn't. Your so called Savior abandoned your asses.
> 
> Deal with it :lol












You didn't have to call us out like that :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Wynter just upset no one screams her name :side:


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:side:


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

the crowd will even shit on the Shield match, imo

at least before the pace picks up


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

CM PUNK....I miss him


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah the heel control segments and restholds have a high chance of getting "CM Punk"ed. Hopefully Orton or HHH keeps interacting with the crowd to keep them into the match.

Oh wait, it's No Holds Barred right? Should just go all out from the opening bell and make it a true war. That's the way to keep Chicago invested.

Chicago crowd was pretty great for Shield vs Wyatts when Rollins walked out, so I have high hopes.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Punk comes back, you'll see!!... .. enaldo enaldo enaldo
Also Ravy, Berserk Sig :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lmao I'm learning from you Zero, boo. I'm being blunt and ruthless with you hoes :lol

I still love you all though :angel

And you just might be right DoubtGin. Fans now days have such small attention spans and only care about the end of the match because of the chaos, high spots and crazy bumps.

Most fans can care less about the wrestling aspects of the match.

Oh the irony 

edit: I like your sig, Raven. Even though I have no idea what it is :lol

Hey, did you see the show Attack on Titan? I keep hearing good things about it.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> *Punk comes back, you'll see!!... .. *enaldo enaldo enaldo
> Also Ravy, Berserk Sig :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:












And yeah wynter he seems happy and content, he'll come back when he's ready.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Anyone watched SD yet? Heard Ziggler vs Batista was good and ofc BOLIEVE :banderas


Just reading this right now.
I was really thinking about putting this in my sig instead of Ambrose...






...but no.. I didn't have the heart to do it, not even for Bo.
Seriously, one of the greatest themes ever. :lenny


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yes Berserk sig NeyNey glad you noticed :mark: :mark: GOAT Manga imo. GOAT.


As for the fans and match thing, I still think they get into it fine. Most of the times it's the directionless midcarders who have to work harder but if you're over, the crowd will be patient and sit through the slow parts. They are just as essential as the high spots, coz if you give them the high spots without building to it, nobody will care.

It's why The Shield works so well. Their general match formula is Rollins starting off hot, but getting caught due to a mistake or some cheap heel tactic. Then the heels beat down on him methodically, he gets short bursts of offense now and then but gets squashed everytime. This lets him gain sympathy and the crowd slowly gets restless. Then, he has to time the tag to Ambrose, who starts off hot as the crowd cheers. Eventually Ambrose repeats the same routine and makes the tag to Reigns and from there, it is all out chaos.

Fans do get bored sometimes, you just have to stop being repetitive (Randy with the headlocks) and keep engaging the crowd, talking trash, showing off, arguing etc. Or just keep it varied. Cesaro works a MARVELOUS control segment as a heel coz he mixes it up perfectly.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Looks like some things never change :ti :duck


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Looks like some things never change :ti :duck


I wondered where you had gotten to, with all the Rollins talk going on


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Soupbro do you mark for Rollins exclusively?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> I wondered where you had gotten to, with all the Rollins talk going on


Went away to do some recruiting for the Rollinite army. I am going to MITB, so I'm gonna need an army if I wanna successfully take out Reigns.



Deptford said:


> Soupbro do you mark for Rollins exclusively?


No, I'm a fan of the Shield. Rollins' has impressed me the most so he gets the most attention. Kinda like how I used to love the power rangers but liked Tommy or Jason the most.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Oh ok. That cool. 
I'm an Ambrose and Black Ranger guy though :\


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I like Jason but when he was the Gold Ranger :side:

Was thinking of calling Dean the Black Ranger since he seemed the coolest seeing how the Blue Ranger was just a geek but didn't sound right :lel.

I do see that Rollins is missing from your Fave Five?


And thankfully I was away for a few days, seems the war continued to rage on. I wouldn't be able to survive in here with the stuff some people were saying.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*















:ambrose You youngins don't know shit about dat :

Of course the GOAT White Ranger is Roman Reigns


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> ....it's a thread about the Shield dude.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman Reigns is the Dragonzord


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :ambrose You youngins don't know shit about dat :
> 
> Of course the GOAT White Ranger is Roman Reigns


Reigns is the White Ranger? 









Rollins is the White Ranger, Dean is the Red Ranger and Reings is Alpha.


Lol Reigns being the white ranger.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


(actually in response to your whole post but for some reason will only quote the end)
so poetically put...

:clap:clap:clap:clap

can't rep till I spread it around so have one of these for the time being :rep

edit: now I see why it will only quote the end lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> (actually in response to your whole post but for some reason will only quote the end)
> so poetically put...
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> can't rep till I spread it around so have one of these for the time being :rep
> 
> edit: now I see why it will only quote the end lol




thanks, my patience is thin tonight....it just ain't worth though ya know?


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

ahhhh power rangers, haven't thought of them in years... watching every weekday at 4:30pm was a ritual in my house back in 'ole 1994 (for me anyways haha)

but sorry Soup, for some reason I see Rollins more as the blue ranger, Reigns as the black ranger, and Ambrose as green/white ranger

(and of course my favourite was the pink ranger- but can't see any Shield members being her  :lol)

and now I'm thinking of old TV shows.... Captain Planet anyone? :


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shows like Pokemon, Rugrats, catdog, angry beavers, Are You Afraid of the Dark and shit like that were the shows I was really into.

I definitely fit the cliche, "You're a 90s kid when..." :lol

And I might be able to accept Dean as the White Ranger instead of Roman :homer2

As long as everyone accepts Roman Reigns would be a Legendary in the Pokemon world :dance


:clap :clap :clap at Lean. I think we all have had enough of the Roman talk. I mean, we have future GOATs such as Dean and Seth Muthafuckin Rollins in the stable. Why aren't we praising them? Get it together people :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

LOL catdog was an awesome program but my favourite still would have to be Ren and Stimpy - I even named my first car Stimpy :lmao


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Shows like *Pokemon, Rugrats, catdog, angry beavers, Are You Afraid of the Dark* and shit like that were the shows I was really into.
> 
> I definitely fit the cliche, "You're a 90s kid when..." :lol
> 
> And I might be able to accept Dean as the White Ranger instead of Roman :homer2
> 
> As long as everyone accepts Roman Reigns would be a Legendary in the Pokemon world :dance
> 
> 
> :clap :clap :clap at Lean. I think we all have had enough of the Roman talk. I mean, we have future GOATs such as Dean and Seth Muthafuckin Rollins in the stable. Why aren't we praising them? Get it together people :lol





midnightmischief said:


> LOL catdog was an awesome program but my favourite still would have to be *Ren and Stimpy* - I even named my first car Stimpy :lmao


:clap:cheer:clap... it's like I've found my people... :ralph

(had to use ralph, just found him in the list :lol)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Shows like Pokemon, Rugrats, catdog, angry beavers, Are You Afraid of the Dark and shit like that were the shows I was really into.
> 
> I definitely fit the cliche, "You're a 90s kid when..." :lol
> 
> And *I might be able to accept Dean as the White Ranger* instead of Roman :homer2
> 
> As long as everyone accepts Roman Reigns would be a Legendary in the Pokemon world :dance
> 
> 
> :clap :clap :clap at Lean. I think we all have had enough of the Roman talk. I mean, we have future GOATs such as Dean and Seth Muthafuckin Rollins in the stable. Why aren't we praising them? Get it together people :lol


Calling dibs on being the Pink Ranger 
:homer2 :lel :ambrose3 
*DealWithIt * :hunter :bigdave


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I like Jason but when he was the Gold Ranger :side:
> 
> Was thinking of calling Dean the Black Ranger since he seemed the coolest seeing how the Blue Ranger was just a geek but didn't sound right :lel.
> 
> I do see that Rollins is missing from your Fave Five?
> 
> 
> And thankfully I was away for a few days, seems the war continued to rage on. I wouldn't be able to survive in here with the stuff some people were saying.


Uhuh, I'm just a big Dean mark. I like the shield but I won't go as far to say that I mark for Seth and Roman. I do like them a lot though. They jsut don't break that barrier for me you know? 

Anyways, Dean is black Ranger, Rollins is green ranger and Roman Reigns is that dragon thing just because :lmao 


midnightmischief said:


> LOL catdog was an awesome program but my favourite still would have to be Ren and Stimpy - I even named my first car Stimpy :lmao


Dude, you're so weird. Catdog and Rin and stimpy freaked me the fuck out when I was younger :lol


Jimshine said:


> Roman Reigns is the Dragonzord


OMFG I just died


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Calling dibs on being the Pink Ranger
> :homer2 :lel :ambrose3
> *DealWithIt * :hunter :bigdave


You got it girllll 

I'm da black ranger. :genius


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

well… this thread just got weirder than that youtube video I just watched of a cat giving a pug a blowjob. Carry on.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> well… this thread just got weirder than that youtube video I just watched of a cat giving a pug a blowjob. Carry on.












Da fuq?! Zero, how the hell do you get the idea to youtube shit like that :lol 
Or was it one of those things where you just end up clicking and clicking and clicking and then BAM :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Da fuq?! Zero, how the hell do you get the idea to youtube shit like that :lol
> Or was it one of those things where you just end up clicking and clicking and clicking and then BAM :lmao :lmao


First of all I did not go searching for it. I'm not that big of a freak…. (have one too many at a party and this is what ppl think of you :side

The video was titled 10 baby pitbulls and one brave kitten or something like that. I went in thinking oh this is one badass cat, lemme watch this and then


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


:lmao god damn it 

I know I shouldn't be laughing but that was just too perfect of a response.



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I'm learning from you Zero, boo. I'm being blunt and ruthless with you hoes :lol


In order to be blunt you have to be telling the truth (well...sort of), Zero has barely done that.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> First of all *I did not go searching for it*. I'm not that big of a freak…. (have one too many at a party and this is what ppl think of you :side
> 
> The video was titled 10 baby pitbulls and one brave kitten or something like that. I went in thinking oh this is one badass cat, lemme watch this and then


I _did _go searching for it. Not because I'm a freak, but because that description, added to the video title, was too much for my trainwreck of a curious mind to pass up. Wanted to know if Sub had actually watched animal porn or was just slightly exaggerating. As for my findings, well that would be telling now wouldn't it? :sansa
Just gonna have to look for yourselves. Or not. Whichever.. :draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Bearodactyl said:


> I _did _go searching for it. *Not because I'm a freak*, but because that description, added to the video title, was too much for my trainwreck of a curious mind to pass up. Wanted to know if Sub had actually watched animal porn or was just slightly exaggerating. As for my findings, well that would be telling now wouldn't it? :sansa
> Just gonna have to look for yourselves. Or not. Whichever.. :draper2


Who you trying to fool? :cena5

Yes fools watch how a sweet innocent video turns into wtfville.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> *First of all I did not go searching for it*. I'm not that big of a freak…. (have one too many at a party and this is what ppl think of you :side
> 
> The video was titled 10 baby pitbulls and one brave kitten or something like that. I went in thinking oh this is one badass cat, lemme watch this and then


That's what they all say Zero










^ this gif though :lol :|


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Smh and of course the video of the pitbull getting a bj from a cat gets posted in here fpalm

Called in in my head. This damn thread...
arguing to talking about random shit to being depraved and around and around we go. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

fpalm

Just what...I don't even...sigh fpalm


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

animal porn.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So this is what you guys talk about when I don't bitch about Reigns...


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> So this is what you guys talk about when I don't bitch about Reigns...


Which is why I mostly stay out of the thread :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> So this is what you guys talk about when I don't bitch about Reigns...





Nicole Queen said:


> Which is why I mostly stay out of the thread :lol



You guys should start some constructive discussion then?


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I think the Pug got an undeserved push. Just showed up at the end there and took all the spoils. 
If anything I think rolling-off-of-blanket puppy was the cutest and deserved more air time. 


K now you 2 have something to go off of


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> You guys should start some constructive discussion then?


I've tried a few times, but I've given up :sad:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> I think the Pug got an undeserved push. Just showed up at the end there and took all the spoils.
> If anything I think rolling-off-of-blanket puppy was the cutest and deserved more air time.
> 
> 
> K now you 2 have something to go off of


Rolling-off-the blanket puppy was a bit rough with the cat when he wanted to play with it. However the Pug definitely didn't look impressed by the cat's oral skills.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Rolling-off-the blanket puppy was a bit rough with the cat when he wanted to play with it. *However the Pug definitely didn't look impressed by the cat's oral skills.*


Reminds me of a certain IWC and Samoan

Then again.....


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Reminds me of a certain IWC and Samoan
> 
> Then again.....


:lol 

I love you. :lmao


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The Shield's match with Rybaxel & Randy Orton in Zenith Strasbourg in France:









Part 1 is legit, but the guy filming butchered part 2 BADLY :argh:.

Ambrose looks excellent in this thing and seems to be super over in France, who knew :?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> The Shield's match with Rybaxel & Randy Orton in Zenith Strasbourg in France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1 is legit, but the guy filming butchered part 2 BADLY :argh:.
> 
> Ambrose looks excellent in this thing and seems to be super over in France, who knew :?


Super over throughout the entire tour :mark: :mark: :mark:

The entire Shield were on the Europe tour but Ambrose in particular probably a lot to do with his 'no fucks' attitude and the aggressiveness he brings. 

Edit: Ryback forever a legend at house shows *hits head* STOOPID :lol

Love watching stuff like this because it just shows the same spots at the Nottingham show I went to. Especially the stomps to Ryback in the corner the "believe in the shield, bitch" to rolling senton in the corner and then pushing axel off the side of the ring to the dive over the ring. I've kinda grown to love the planned spots/sequences :lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

STOOPID STOOPID :side::side: The big guy seems like he might be a cool dude to hang with in real life.

One more thing before I get back to the footie, this was on Chris Hero and Rollins twitter a couple days ago:



Spoiler: Respect the Architect















Rollins always showing that respect for his former life.

EDIT: FIXED


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> The Shield's match with Rybaxel & Randy Orton in Zenith Strasbourg in France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1 is legit, but the guy filming butchered part 2 BADLY :argh:.
> 
> Ambrose looks excellent in this thing and seems to be super over in France, who knew :?


Babyface Ambrose> Heel Ambrose, that is all :


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> You guys should start some constructive discussion then?


It's impossible to do so when half of the responses you get are troll responses.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> It's impossible to do so when half of the responses you get are troll responses.


Well then maybe you should stop posting troll discussions :draper2


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well then maybe you should stop posting troll discussions :draper2


Criticizing someone isn't trolling. But thanks for telling us what kind of person you are in this matter.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> Criticizing someone isn't trolling. But thanks for telling us what kind of person you are in this matter.


I remember someone didn't like the shield and many called him a troll despite the fact he was posting detailed reasons for the way he feels. 

How do you see the match at Payback going?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I remember someone didn't like the shield and many called him a troll despite the fact he was posting detailed reasons for the way he feels.
> 
> How do you see the match at Payback going?


You're referring to me right? If so then you're a good man...good man. 

I see it going well. Should be a great match.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> You're referring to me right? If so then you're a good man...good man.
> 
> I see it going well. Should be a great match.


No not you, I remember some Barrett mark not liking the Shield for somewhat valid reasons and he was called a troll by many before Amber told them he wasn't a troll for simply not liking the Shield. 

I'm hoping for a great match, with no Bryan on the PPV I think it's the only match I'm really looking forward too. Crazy part is if Rollins and Dean are eliminated very early I might just not finish watching the match :lel

Seeing how HHH has avoided the Triple Powerbomb for weeks it would be nice if none of the Shield got eliminated.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> No not you, I remember some Barrett mark not liking the Shield for somewhat valid reasons and he was called a troll by many before Amber told them he wasn't a troll for simply not liking the Shield.
> 
> I'm hoping for a great match, with no Bryan on the PPV I think it's the only match I'm really looking forward too. Crazy part is if Rollins and Dean are eliminated very early I might just not finish watching the match :lel
> 
> Seeing how HHH has avoided the Triple Powerbomb for weeks it would be nice if none of the Shield got eliminated.


I was only lurking back then, so I could very well be wrong, but I think that poster had started posting around the same time a few others who *were* trolling, and thus got assumed to be a troll as well. 
Not saying it was right, but I do remember thinking he/she was being antagonistic simply to get reactions, then after Amber pointed out he/she wasn't, I went back and re-read their responses and had to agree that they weren't trolling. 

In terms of payback- I have to admit that I haven't given it a single thought. I'm just not excited about it at all, can't put my finger on why since I'm enjoying the story between Evolution and the Shield (and Cena vs Wyatt as well)... but just not any exciting feelings for me. This is one reason I think they should cut back on PPV's- have them every 2nd month, or even every 3 months- give more time for stories to develop and anticipation to develop


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



TheGMofGods said:


> Criticizing someone isn't trolling. But thanks for telling us what kind of person you are in this matter.


Well since when everyone else who responded to your argument the only answers you had for their thought out discussions was "lol" and " no" I'm just calling it how I see it. You can't expect people to engage you in discussions and when they do you give them troll like responses and then have the audacity to get upset by it when they decide to ignore you. :cool2


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm excited for the match. The feud doesn't feel like Shield and Wyatt's but it's been good. Them overcoming the odds Evo and crew have out on them is making them look big time. 

You could be right but but I only remember that guy being called a troll when his posts weren't trolling at all. Think his name was Big Dog :hmm: I can understand why some people could be tired of the Shield. Seeing 3 guys repeatedly take out dozens of guys can get boring.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

GmofGods just red reps me instead of actually quoting me and responding to me. 

So like... gtfo..

This guy..


:lol I just went down my rep list and all my red reps are from bryan marks. Oh fuck Bryan btw too. I know my opinion on him is well known at this point. It's been the same for yeeears. anyways,
God damn Bryan marks.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns' marks are just as bad as Bryan marks atm.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

At least Reigns brings something to the table so I can moderately see where they're coming from. 

I get it, Bryan can wrestle. He's a pro wrestler. He's suppose to be able to wrestle. THAT'S ALL DUDE HAS GOT :lol
Most vanilla boring fuck that has ever graced the WWE main event scene (barring Cena I guess) 
He needs to be in RoH. Even after all this WMXXX bullshit. I still want him to just go the fuck back to the indies. It's clearly where he belongs. I know I'm sounding like heel trips right now too though :lol


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

but without Bryan then we wouldn't have the best character on Total Divas... actually all the guys on there are the best characters compared to the girls (other than Naomi, she seems like a sweetie)


ahem... oh right, topic... look it's Ambrose!


Spoiler:  because the images seem to be too big


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

damn that first picture is sooooo


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> damn that first picture is sooooo


and the second is :yum: :faint:


----------



## midnightmischief

Tambrose said:


> but without Bryan then we wouldn't have the best character on Total Divas... actually all the guys on there are the best characters compared to the girls (other than Naomi, she seems like a sweetie)
> 
> 
> ahem... oh right, topic... look it's Ambrose!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  because the images seem to be too big


Talking about total divas (promise this is on topic) did any of you catch seth on the last episode? The shield are taking over total divas lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> Talking about total divas (promise this is on topic) did any of you catch seth on the last episode? The shield are taking over total divas lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


noooo.... will have to watch again. Do you remember which part?

That's another fun aspect of the show- looking out for who makes inadvertent cameos!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> At least Reigns brings something to the table so I can moderately see where they're coming from.
> 
> I get it, *Bryan can wrestle. He's a pro wrestler.* He's suppose to be able to wrestle. THAT'S ALL DUDE HAS GOT :lol
> Most vanilla boring fuck that has ever graced the WWE main event scene (barring Cena I guess)
> He needs to be in RoH. Even after all this WMXXX bullshit. I still want him to just go the fuck back to the indies. It's clearly where he belongs. I know I'm sounding like heel trips right now too though :lol



He's not just a pro wrestler. He's THE best pro wrestler on Planet Earth :mark: :mark:

And better than Reigns atm. Reigns has SOME way to go to be in Bryan's league. Come at me bro :flip :lmao

Looks like you forgot about ADR and Sheamus in the boring category though 




SoupBro said:


> I remember someone didn't like the shield and many called him a troll despite the fact he was posting detailed reasons for the way he feels.
> 
> How do you see the match at Payback going?


Yeah that was Big Dog. Was making some valid points actually while arguing that the Nexus was a better stable than the Shield.

Not that I agree :lmao But wasn't trolling.

He said Justin Gabriel was better than Rollins at one point though


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

@ tambrose: he was outside the doctors room when Naomi was coming out after her eye injury all dressed up. I'm guessing he was there because that was the same night roman first cut his eye open.
your right, that is pretty much what I do when watching TD - look at all the peeps in the background an see if I recognise any of them lol

slightly off topic, I went to my hairdressers yesterday. she was my wrestling buddy when I used to go to the shows and is still a crazy fan. probably crazier than me and she still kinda believes in kayfabe (though my hubby tried to tell her it was scripted she still believes) 
haven't seen her for 6 months so it was great to catch up. anyways long story short two guys were in the salon and turned out they were fans too - ended up having a great discussion over coffee about wrestling and especially the shield. was split evenly over who was the favourite out of the three.

it was good fun actually speaking with a group of fans in 'real life' 

pity it can't be like that all the time.

btw, even my hairdresser cannot believe how perfect romans hair is and she is also concerned about the state of seths blond bits. lol


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

cheers midnight... found him, in a suit and everything! :


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> At least Reigns brings something to the table so I can moderately see where they're coming from.
> 
> I get it, Bryan can wrestle. He's a pro wrestler. He's suppose to be able to wrestle. THAT'S ALL DUDE HAS GOT :lol
> Most vanilla boring fuck that has ever graced the WWE main event scene (barring Cena I guess)
> He needs to be in RoH. Even after all this WMXXX bullshit. I still want him to just go the fuck back to the indies. It's clearly where he belongs. I know I'm sounding like heel trips right now too though :lol


Pretty much this. :clap


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Opinions and all, but far more people connect with Bryan than Punk. And I'm one of the biggest Punk fans around, but there's a reason Bryan was more successful in the indies, and soon will be on the main roster too. Since the Yes Movement, WWE has been trying to limit his persona but damn if his Weak Link storyline or Vegan heel days with AJ or Hell No days weren't entertaining.

People don't just start cheering their lungs out for someone with no charisma. What is charisma anyway? Can't be defined or can't be limited to just mic skills. It's a quality that just makes people want to watch you. Bryan's got that, and I hate bringing this up, but he's WWE's biggest ratings mover on the full time roster right now. His segments are outdrawing Cena, you can see the Yes chants gaining more mainstream attention than anything Punk ever did. I like both guys, and we can all have our preferences- hell I slightly prefer Punk myself, but praising one and completely dismissing the other's qualities is something I'll never understand.


Anyway Shield thread, so let's get back to that. Bryan marks vs Punk marks has ruined many a thread.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Today is May 25th also known as Christmas also known as The Soon to be Future Face of the WWE who will make the IWC drown in Tears of Anguish Birthday! :cheer










I bet he and Seth are celebrating together cause Seth's is in a couple of days. :cheer


----------



## daniel bryan rules

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

loving evolution vs shield right now. think shield going to win again. Oh and happy birthday roman.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> but without Bryan then we wouldn't have the best character on Total Divas... actually all the guys on there are the best characters compared to the girls (other than Naomi, she seems like a sweetie)
> 
> 
> ahem... oh right, topic... look it's Ambrose!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  because the images seem to be too big



Always got time for hairy chest Ambrose. 





RAINNMAKAHH said:


>



:cool2:cool2:cool2



*Regarding Payback*

Kinda hoping we get a legit match with a solid time length, I don't want Ambrose/Rollins to be eliminated really early on just for Reigns to clean house again. I think we need to see each of them touch and see match ups that we have yet to see. I want to see a proper HHH and Ambrose brawl. I want them to go at it for a while with Ambrose selling like a bitch for Hunter. I want Hunter to humble him considering they keep spitting those words at each other. I'm kinda hoping we don't get any crazy spots, even though we will with it being No Holds Barred. I want more demure storytelling and Rollins to again only have to drag the crazy spot out of the bag because he is desperate to stop his team mate from being eliminated. 

It is the only feud at the moment selling the PPV. I'm kinda glad we're getting it for free on Sky Sports 1 because I honestly don't have any incentive to buy the PPV unfortunately other than this. I may not even stay awake and instead just watch it Monday night.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Today is May 25th also known as Christmas also known as The Soon to be Future Face of the WWE who will make the IWC drown in Tears of Anguish Birthday! :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he and Seth are celebrating together cause Seth's is in a couple of days. :cheer


Happy Birthday Roman! :dance

I was gonna draw him like I drew Bryan and Bray, but I actually need to sleep soon. Even if it's late I plan on doing a Reigns portrait. Seth too for his. To many damn May babies.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:dance:dance:dance:dance happy birthday Roman!! 


and just to get my last 2 cents in, I guess I just don't connect with Bryan. I don't even think he is that amazing of a wrestler and yes, I've watched him throughout the indies. I don't like his style and just him in general. :cool2
Yeah, he can do like a million moves and last 5 hours in the ring, but he has never had like annnyy swag to what he does. Ambrose is a better "wrestler" to me. It's because I look for stuff like style and artistic integrity and that's what I enjoy.
Plus he butchered the crossface and that is one of my favorite moves. At least, I dont like the way he does it. So ya, I explain my hate to Bryan and why I don't care how good he wrestles  


Ok I just had to be the last person to talk :cheer:cheer

Let's talk Shield. Yall read that thread about it maybe being a title match? :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Happy Birthday Roman! :dance
> 
> I was gonna draw him like I drew Bryan and Bray, but I actually need to sleep soon. Even if it's late I plan on doing a Reigns portrait. Seth too for his. To many damn May babies.


Maybe you can draw Roman and Seth together for their birthday :cena5


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> :dance:dance:dance:dance happy birthday Roman!!
> 
> 
> and just to get my last 2 cents in, I guess I just don't connect with Bryan. I don't even think he is that amazing of a wrestler and yes, I've watched him throughout the indies. I don't like his style and just him in general. :cool2
> Yeah, he can do like a million moves and last 5 hours in the ring, but he has never had like annnyy swag to what he does. Ambrose is a better "wrestler" to me. It's because I look for stuff like style and artistic integrity and that's what I enjoy.
> Plus he butchered the crossface and that is one of my favorite moves. At least, I dont like the way he does it. So ya, I explain my hate to Bryan and why I don't care how good he wrestles
> 
> 
> Ok I just had to be the last person to talk :cheer:cheer
> 
> Let's talk Shield. Yall read that thread about it maybe being a title match? :mark: :mark:



Haha that's okay  I know how annoying a few Bryan marks can be and everyone looks for different things in their favorites 

Yeah about that title thing, don't want that. Whole match would turn into one big clusterfuck imo.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> :dance:dance:dance:dance happy birthday Roman!!
> 
> 
> and just to get my last 2 cents in, I guess I just don't connect with Bryan. I don't even think he is that amazing of a wrestler and yes, I've watched him throughout the indies. I don't like his style and just him in general. :cool2
> Yeah, he can do like a million moves and last 5 hours in the ring, but he has never had like annnyy swag to what he does. Ambrose is a better "wrestler" to me. It's because I look for stuff like style and artistic integrity and that's what I enjoy.
> Plus he butchered the crossface and that is one of my favorite moves. At least, I dont like the way he does it. So ya, I explain my hate to Bryan and why I don't care how good he wrestles
> 
> 
> Ok I just had to be the last person to talk :cheer:cheer
> 
> Let's talk Shield. *Yall read that thread about it maybe being a title match?* :mark: :mark:



Don't want it but

*cough*
*cough*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah about that title thing, don't want that. Whole match would turn into one big clusterfuck imo.


I think it would change the outcome of the match. THey obviously wouldn't put the title on The Shield. 
And like.. I dunno. Evolution going over would kinda kill this whole story and it's the biggest one The Shield has been in. I can definitely start to see negatives. 

But the idea of an elimination title match is cool. But if you think about it, it kinda kills the match considering it wasn't originally built to be a title match.
And I don't want The Shield to lose all this momentum..


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Don't want it but
> 
> *cough*
> *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


duuuuhhhh! :mark: :mark: 
you already know that's all I was thinking when I read those reports, girl :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Too many loopholes though, that's my problem.

What happens in a two or three on one scenario? Who makes the pin? Why would his partner let him? Even if this scenario doesn't arise, they'll still have to address it beforehand. Would make it more of an every man for himself rather than a gang war.

If they removed the elimination stipulation and found a way around it, sure I'm onboard.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Too many loopholes though, that's my problem.
> 
> What happens in a two or three on one scenario? Who makes the pin? Why would his partner let him? Even if this scenario doesn't arise, they'll still have to address it beforehand. Would make it more of an every man for himself rather than a gang war.
> 
> If they removed the elimination stipulation and found a way around it, sure I'm onboard.


Whoa am to not even think of all that :hmm:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

OMG guys, it's not just Roman's birthday, guess who he shares a BO-rthday with?

That's right. BO-Lieve bitches :banderas :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> OMG guys, it's not just Roman's birthday, guess who he shares a BO-rthday with?
> 
> That's right. BO-Lieve bitches :banderas :lol


Happy Borthday Bo!!! 










:cheer:cheer:cheer

Also totally forgot that it's only 1 week 'til Payback :mark: :mark: :mark:
And RAW tomorrow... :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> OMG guys, it's not just Roman's birthday, guess who he shares a BO-rthday with?
> 
> That's right. BO-Lieve bitches :banderas :lol


I guess Roman used up all of the good looks for that day :side:


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> Happy Borthday Bo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> Also totally forgot that it's only 1 week 'til Payback :mark: :mark: :mark:
> And RAW tomorrow... :banderas


1 week 'till NXT Takeover, PS4, Watch Dogs, Mario Kart 8, Payback etc. etc. :lenny


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



















Zero, the similarities are uncanny... Wide smile, with slight gap in teeth. Long luscious locks :lmao 










Edit: I have a death wish


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Zero, the similarities are uncanny... Wide smile, with slight gap in teeth. Long luscious locks :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I have a death wish













The phrase " It's what on the inside that counts" was developed by parents who had ugly kids. People out there lying to their kids :no:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well since when everyone else who responded to your argument *the only answers you had for their thought out discussions was "lol" and " no" I'm just calling it how I see it.* You can't expect people to engage you in discussions and when they do you give them troll like responses and then have the audacity to get upset by it when they decide to ignore you. :cool2


I feel like I'm some sort of liars deception here. You just flat out stated that those were my only answers when that clearly isn't the case at all. In fact only a minor fraction of the responses I made were like that, and even then most of them had an explanation afterwords responding to that same point. Seriously, all you have to do is go back and look at one of my argumentative posts to see that what you just said here is complete bullshit. 

Exaggerating and blatantly lying like this only makes you the troll here, not me. And considering how you never once responded to any of the points I made about a lot of your posts, I have no reason to believe you're anything other than that. 



Deptford said:


> At least Reigns brings something to the table so I can moderately see where they're coming from.
> 
> I get it, Bryan can wrestle. He's a pro wrestler. He's suppose to be able to wrestle. THAT'S ALL DUDE HAS GOT :lol
> Most vanilla boring fuck that has ever graced the WWE main event scene (barring Cena I guess)
> He needs to be in RoH. Even after all this WMXXX bullshit. I still want him to just go the fuck back to the indies. It's clearly where he belongs. I know I'm sounding like heel trips right now too though :lol


Okay, now you brought Daniel Bryan into this. You just forced me to debate on this subject matter with you.

No, wrestling isn't all Daniel Bryan can do. This is as clear as day. Nevermind the fact that he's very charismatic (some people will argue that he's not charismatic at all and that he's just feeding off the yes chants and well fuck you because no he's not), he's an average at best mic worker, but even then he has managed to have quite a few great promos, even making Cena look like a disgrace in a segment he had with him. And you just tried to argue that Reigns at least brings something to the table, and then you just end up contradicting yourself by pointing out that Bryan brings something to the table here (and it's made worse by the fact that Bryan is without a doubt the best wrestler in the WWE right now and one of, if not, the best in all of pro wrestling at the moment). And you attempt to shrug that off by making an excuse for what it doesn't matter. Sorry but it doesn't work like that. 

That's not even the worst part about your post. You're pointing to the look, something Reigns has over Bryan, but then you're immediately ignoring all the other areas Reigns lacks that Bryan is better than Reigns in. So how the hell can you say that Reigns at least brings something to the table when Bryan is not only better than Reigns in a lot more areas but also has actually brought a lot more to the table than Reigns has? 

And here's another knocker. You just said that Bryan is a Pro Wrestler, so he's supposed to be able to wrestle. Did you suddenly forget that Reigns is a Pro Wrestler too? So why does Reigns get a pass here for not being a good wrestler and yet Bryan somehow doesn't belong in WWE because he's a good pro wrestler despite the fact he's currently the WWE's top ratings draw and current world champion?

Don't try to pass on that bullshit about Bryan. If you think he's boring then more power to you, but even try to argue Reigns>Bryan. It's idiotic.

Edit: Wait what? Reign's birthday is today? You mean one day before mine?! And so is bo's? 

WHAT THE FUCK!!!


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> At least Reigns brings something to the table so I can moderately see where they're coming from.
> 
> I get it, Bryan can wrestle. He's a pro wrestler. He's suppose to be able to wrestle. THAT'S ALL DUDE HAS GOT :lol
> Most vanilla boring fuck that has ever graced the WWE main event scene (barring Cena I guess)
> He needs to be in RoH. Even after all this WMXXX bullshit. I still want him to just go the fuck back to the indies. It's clearly where he belongs. I know I'm sounding like heel trips right now too though :lol




:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap(Y)(Y)



also i offically Bo-lieve, he reminds me of a younger me.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Happy birthday Roman Reigns :hb, but more importantly happy birthday to the one, the only BO DALLAS

An inspiration everyday, just a gift that keeps giving - I BO-lieve :mark::mark::mark:

*On topic*- I can honestly say I have absolutely no idea what to expect come Payback, but the possible title stipulation seems OTT and nonsensical with the potential for some Vince Russo like booking. If Bryan does drop the title  it should be a tournament IMO or Trips should just award himself the belt to get some insane instant heat.

There are a lot of rumours of the Batista taking some time out, so I wouldn't rule out some outside interference from someone like Sheamus, especially now with the Euro tour done with and no real big reason to keep the Ginger a face.

Not knowing the possible outcomes is actually a huge plus in my eyes, very exciting times.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Maybe you can draw Roman and Seth together for their birthday :cena5





Spoiler: oh you



Maybe I can. :ambrose3


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> At least Reigns brings something to the table so I can moderately see where they're coming from.
> 
> I get it, Bryan can wrestle. He's a pro wrestler. He's suppose to be able to wrestle. THAT'S ALL DUDE HAS GOT :lol
> Most vanilla boring fuck that has ever graced the WWE main event scene (barring Cena I guess)
> He needs to be in RoH. Even after all this WMXXX bullshit. I still want him to just go the fuck back to the indies. It's clearly where he belongs. I know I'm sounding like heel trips right now too though :lol


:lmao:lmao:lmao

And what exactly does Reigns brings to the table?

Bryan has only wrestling. Well, the best wrestling in the world. Reigns has only... Pantene-worthy hair?

Seriously, one is to hate someone and cheer for another, but to say that Reigns brings something more is just fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Spoiler: oh you
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can. :ambrose3


YAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! Cali loves me! :cheer :cheer










Still working on that physical intimacy with humans boo, no hard feelings :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It's okay gurl. I know how it is.I'll just accept baked goods for now.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Only has Patene worthy hair...you know what, nope. Not wasting thread space with Roman talk again :lol

How are you hoes? :


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm just talking with Ney about AMBROSE THINGS. How are you?


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Only has Patene worthy hair...you know what, nope. Not wasting thread space with Roman talk again :lol


Thanks for the answer, cleared all my arguments


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman definitely brings more than just good hair, but better than Bryan? Haha nope :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Okay let's simmer down folks. Here have some Awesome Kong vs Tyler Black


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I'm just talking with Ney about AMBROSE THINGS. How are you?


Why am I never involved in these things? That has gotta change :talk
Me + Ambrose Things = ALL THE AWARDS:cool2


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay let's simmer down folks. Here have some Awesome Kong vs Tyler Black




Any links to the match? :mark: :mark:

If not, then Link MASTAHH? :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Any links to the match? :mark: :mark:
> 
> If not, then Link MASTAHH? :mark:


You'll have to make a sacrifice to the LinkMastahh for that


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Why am I never involved in these things? That has gotta change :talk
> Me + Ambrose Things = ALL THE AWARDS:cool2


Well gimme yo Skype sometime and mayhaps we can group chat. :ambrose


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Dunno whether this will work for you, does for me

Awesome Kong v Tyler Black

http://sethrollins-online.net/videos/displayimage.php?pid=6


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Holy fucking shit :banderas

And also everyone for future reference, it's not Link Mastahh- it's Link MASTAHH :mark:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay let's simmer down folks. Here have some Awesome Kong vs Tyler Black


Stiff as hell, Kong is a beast :mark:




tylermoxreigns said:


> Dunno whether this will work for you, does for me
> 
> Awesome Kong v Tyler Black
> 
> http://sethrollins-online.net/videos/displayimage.php?pid=6


:ti TB getting his ass kicked as he should against the Kong.

Moxley vs Traci Brooks > on the weirdness factor though......Linking here might be ban worthy tbh


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Dunno whether this will work for you, does for me
> 
> Awesome Kong v Tyler Black
> 
> http://sethrollins-online.net/videos/displayimage.php?pid=6


Awww man that was nice :banderas

WWE really under utilized Kharma when she was there. But on the other hand she completely outclasses anyone in that division by miles. I would've has her win the diva's title and then get bored of beating everyone and then challenge for the IC title on the main roster. Of course the WWE would have to drop their no female/male rule and mainstream media would eat it up. They love this whole a woman in a man's world narrative. Maybe she could go as far as WHC.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

They should bring Awesome Kong back and make her Bo Dallas' manager. She will also keep wrestling ofc 

Bo can be her valet during her matches too, shouting inspirational lines from ringside :lol


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Stiff as hell, Kong is a beast :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> :ti TB getting his ass kicked as he should against the Kong.
> 
> Moxley vs Traci Brooks > on the weirdness factor though......Linking here might be ban worthy tbh


It's been linked before. :lol

"You'll never have children!"


----------



## hazuki

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I hope Bryan doesnt surrender the title but if he does, you know what would spice up the feud between Evolution? The world heavy weight championship..


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> They should bring Awesome Kong back and *make her Bo Dallas' manager*. She will also keep wrestling ofc
> 
> *Bo can be her valet* during her matches too, shouting inspirational lines from ringside :lol










:side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Already getting heat at a mere suggestion.

DAT GOAT heel Bo :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Oh my fucking god

Someone make a gif set of Dean and Trips with Sledgehammers please and thank you 

http://instagram.com/p/obi1ZxgFAP/#


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh my fucking god
> 
> Someone make a gif set of Dean and Trips with Sledgehammers please and thank you
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/obi1ZxgFAP/#


When did this happen? Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


>


My fucking god....
Uhm... wha.. oh god

Had to slow it down, JUST FUCKING LOOK



Spoiler: Paradise















Christ...


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> My fucking god....
> Uhm... wha.. oh god
> 
> Had to slow it down, JUST FUCKING LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> My fucking god....
> Uhm... wha.. oh god
> 
> Had to slow it down, JUST FUCKING LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ...


Fucksake Ney, what are you doing to me
Can't deal 



















ALL THE REP. ALLLLLLLLL THE REP


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Regarding the video that WWE post .... Thank you very much WWE
~
Tumblr will be a beautiful place to go today

One question: Why is Dean with a sledgehammer?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ney, I love you. Thank you for making my rep page look _fantastic_ right about now :banderas


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm not one of those 'looks' marks but Ambrose is in the best shape of his career...by a fucking mile.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Regarding the video that WWE post .... Thank you very much WWE
> ~
> Tumblr will be a beautiful place to go today
> 
> One question: Why is Dean with a sledgehammer?


Sledgehammer Workout which is legit, no tyre so beggers can't be choosers on tour I guess.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Eddie Ray said:


> I'm not one of those 'looks' marks but Ambrose is in the best shape of his career...by a fucking mile.


This. 

I know I can sit here and ogle him for the aesthetic purpose but in all honesty he should god damn flaunt it because that is down to hard graft, heavy lifting and tight diet. Seriously, major major props to him. The size of his shoulders compared to his waist is :cool2:clap:mark: and if they don't plan on breaking up The Shield any time soon then he can go some way yet and only further improve until that tight shirt/vest are actually removed. 

Him just wrestling in those pants though would work a treat, Shield or no Shield. 

The amount of muscle has packed on since indies/fcw... Wowza


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This.
> 
> I know I can sit here and ogle him for the aesthetic purpose but in all honesty he should god damn flaunt it because that is down to hard graft, heavy lifting and tight diet. Seriously, major major props to him. The size of his shoulders compared to his waist is :cool2:clap:mark: and if they don't plan on breaking up The Shield any time soon then he can go some way yet and only further improve until that tight shirt/vest are actually removed.
> 
> Him just wrestling in those pants though would work a treat, Shield or no Shield.
> 
> The amount of muscle has packed on since indies/fcw... Wowza


All of this! He's worked for that frame, all of them have. They've grown.

Dean losing his vest should be a backstage, on-air segment  One of the Divas should 'misplace' it and proclaim innocence upon getting caught. I offer Foxy as tribute, I have a feeling they'd be fly together on-screen.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This.
> 
> I know I can sit here and ogle him for the aesthetic purpose but in all honesty he should god damn flaunt it because that is down to hard graft, heavy lifting and tight diet. Seriously, major major props to him. The size of his shoulders compared to his waist is :cool2:clap:mark: and if they don't plan on breaking up The Shield any time soon then he can go some way yet and only further improve until that tight shirt/vest are actually removed.
> 
> Him just wrestling in those pants though would work a treat, Shield or no Shield.
> 
> The amount of muscle has packed on since indies/fcw... Wowza


Shirtless Ambrose... Yes please... :wall

DAT gif on the previous page... :wall :wall


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Today is May 25th also known as Christmas also known as The Soon to be Future Face of the WWE who will make the IWC drown in Tears of Anguish Birthday! :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he and Seth are celebrating together cause Seth's is in a couple of days. :cheer


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This.
> 
> I know I can sit here and ogle him for the aesthetic purpose but in all honesty he should god damn flaunt it because that is down to hard graft, heavy lifting and tight diet. Seriously, major major props to him. The size of his shoulders compared to his waist is :cool2:clap:mark: and if they don't plan on breaking up The Shield any time soon then he can go some way yet and only further improve until that tight shirt/vest are actually removed.
> 
> Him just wrestling in those pants though would work a treat, Shield or no Shield.
> 
> The amount of muscle has packed on since indies/fcw... Wowza


it won't let me give you anymore rep

I don't think I can go find and watch the whole video if there is more to it, I'm already dead from watching that one segment... and then Ney's slowed down version... :faint: :faint: :faint:


----------



## Janellie

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't post often but I found some stills on tumblr not the best quality


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lmao at the instagram video showing Dean and Seth working out while just Roman just walks down the hallway looking intense. The hell? :lol


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao at the instagram video showing Dean and Seth working out while just Roman just walks down the hallway looking intense. The hell? :lol


that's all he does don'tcha know


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao at the instagram video showing Dean and Seth working out while just Roman just walks down the hallway looking intense. The hell? :lol


Well you guys did ask for a workout video of Dean and Seth and Roman already had his so :draper2


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> that's all he does don'tcha know


:no: Typical Roman. Standing there looking pretty for the camera while Seth and Dean do all the hard work :lol

Im sad no one made that joke yet. Yall Roman dislikers had the perfect set up lol I wouldn't have even disputed


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> And what exactly does Reigns brings to the table?
> 
> Bryan has only wrestling. Well, the best wrestling in the world. Reigns has only... Pantene-worthy hair?
> 
> Seriously, one is to hate someone and cheer for another, but to say that Reigns brings something more is just fpalm


IMO Reigns brings more than Bryan. He has more of a presence and more of the quality of performer that can tell stories in his matches and that is a very important part of WWE. He has potential and unlike Bryan, hasn't been wrestling for 10+ years, so we know he has room to grow, whereas Bryan hasn't done anything different in ages. We know exactly the type of performer he is. 
I don't like how Bryan wrestles and that is all he is good at IMO. 

Also, you can't say that he is the best wrestler in the world like it's a fact. It's not a fact. 

Here's some "rofl's" for you too. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
Oh let me do some fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm to feel like a man while I'm at it. 
at least i realize that my opinions are just opinions and I don't think they are facts. 
Wrestling is subjective.
That's the cool thing about me as opposed to posters such as yourself is that I realize this but hey, how would this forum be not so shitty without people such as yourself?


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :no: Typical Roman. Standing there looking pretty for the camera while Seth and Dean do all the hard work :lol
> 
> Im sad no one made that joke yet. Yall Roman dislikers had the perfect set up lol I wouldn't have even disputed


:lol I was waiting too, but figured ppl overseas might be asleep since it's 11:30am over here... you never know, someone might give you your wish  (where's that Pyro guy when you need him eh?)



Deptford said:


> IMO Reigns brings more than Bryan. He has more of a presence and more of the quality of performer that can tell stories in his matches and that is a very important part of WWE. He has potential and unlike Bryan, hasn't been wrestling for 10+ years, so we know he has room to grow, whereas Bryan hasn't done anything different in ages. We know exactly the type of performer he is.
> I don't like how Bryan wrestles and that is all he is good at IMO.
> 
> Also, you can't say that he is the best wrestler in the world like it's a fact. It's not a fact.
> 
> Here's some "rofl's" for you too. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Oh let me do some fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm to feel like a man while I'm at it.
> at least i realize that my opinions are just opinions and I don't think they are facts.
> Wrestling is subjective.
> *That's the cool thing about me as opposed to posters such as yourself is that I realize this but hey, how would this forum be not so shitty without people such as yourself?*


...damn Dept... :avit: :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm so tired of A. Bryan marks or B. Assholes. 

I've just been negged TOOOOOO much recently for trivial stuff or just people flaming me for no reason to give a fuck anymore :lol


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> I'm so tired of A. Bryan marks or B. Assholes.
> 
> I've just been negged TOOOOOO much recently for trivial stuff or just people flaming me for no reason to give a fuck anymore :lol


otatosmileyotatosmiley agreed


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lmao Deppie going straight for the throat.

I love seeing people in this forum who so call dislike certain wrestlers, but can't help but be in every thread and discussion where the wrestler's name pops up 

Why you giving so much life to a wrestler you think is shit, boo :lol

When you give a wrestler no credit when they obviously have certain strengths, that's not called criticism. It's called just straight hating on the guy. 

Just own up to it lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Deppie going straight for the throat.
> 
> I love seeing people in this forum who so call dislike certain wrestlers, but can't help but be in every thread and discussion where the wrestler's name pops up
> 
> Why you giving so much life to a wrestler you think is shit, boo :lol
> 
> When you give a wrestler no credit when they obviously have certain strengths, that's not called criticism. It's called just straight hating on the guy.
> 
> Just own up to it lol


But then they can't whine about being called haters when all they're doing is giving their opinion and they're just being critical  (even though they don't seem to understand what that word means)


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh my fucking god
> 
> Someone make a gif set of Dean and Trips with Sledgehammers please and thank you
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/obi1ZxgFAP/#





NeyNey said:


> My fucking god....
> Uhm... wha.. oh god
> 
> Had to slow it down, JUST FUCKING LOOK












Even Dean is impressed by Dean


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

LDM with shades of Cindel thirst


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :no: Typical Roman. Standing there looking pretty for the camera while Seth and Dean do all the hard work :lol
> 
> Im sad no one made that joke yet. Yall Roman dislikers had the perfect set up lol I wouldn't have even disputed


I know, right? (I haven't seen the video. lol)


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Deptford :lol :lol :lol










_Personal foul.....hands to the face..._

Also yeah Dean Ambrose is in terrific shape. Bo Dallas should take some fitness tips from him.



Spoiler: look at that blubber fly!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



-UNDEAD- said:


> *All-Time*
> 1. The Undertaker
> 2. The Rock
> 3. Triple H
> 4. Diesel/Kevin Nash
> 5. Shawn Michaels
> 
> *Current*
> 1. Roman Reigns
> 2. Randy Orton
> 3. Batista
> 4. Seth Rollins
> 5. Dean Ambrose


The first time I actually put Seth & Dean in a top list by name. lol

But yeah, that's my all-time & current top 5. #DealWithIt


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I thought you guys were going continue to talk about Dean and his good physical shape.

And you are more concerned with what people were supposed to talk about Roman?

You are obsessed with the fact that not everyone is Roman fan


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sometimes it must be shit being a Roman Reigns fan. I mean even when the crossfit pics surfaced he still wouldn't remove his stupid vest/wifebeater. It's like God damnit Roman, GET THE MEMO. The shirt has gotta go. :lmao :lmao :lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

the angels must be kicking themselves for letting this one come down to earth 29 years ago....










Happy Birthday Roman



also @ TMR totally agree, maybe we should start a petition and send it to wwe.....:ex:


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> IMO Reigns brings more than Bryan. He has more of a presence and more of the quality of performer that can tell stories in his matches and that is a very important part of WWE. He has potential and unlike Bryan, hasn't been wrestling for 10+ years, so we know he has room to grow, whereas Bryan hasn't done anything different in ages. We know exactly the type of performer he is.
> I don't like how Bryan wrestles and that is all he is good at IMO.
> 
> Also, you can't say that he is the best wrestler in the world like it's a fact. It's not a fact.
> 
> Here's some "rofl's" for you too. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Oh let me do some fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm to feel like a man while I'm at it.
> at least i realize that my opinions are just opinions and I don't think they are facts.
> Wrestling is subjective.
> That's the cool thing about me as opposed to posters such as yourself is that I realize this but hey, how would this forum be not so shitty without people such as yourself?


If Reigns is more suited for your wrestling taste, more power to you. But for me Reigns doesn't bring anything in but "look", let alone be better at anything in the ring than Bryan.

And Bryan for me is not even the best wrestler (though he is the best alive wrestler) for me, but I'm saying he is, because numerous people in wrestling have stated he is and no offence but I think they know that a little bit better  There must be some kind of reason he is regarded as the best; as for Bryan doing anything different, I'm not familiar with him outside the E but I'm not going to expect him to do anything different than what he does now in a company that follows formulatic matches, moves and so on. Not liking how someone wrestles doesn't mean that another you enjoy is definitely better.

I know wrestling is subjective, _which is why_ you can see Reigns as better performer while I see Bryan as being light-years ahead.

And I'm personally offended about your perceived opinion about me based on one post. If you're going to say that I'm shitty poster at least know what I post and why. :side: I don't like a lot of Reigns marks around here but I'm not going to say they suck just because they like someone that I don't.

End rant.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

There's some luchadors in CMLL and people in NJPW that I would put ahead of Bryan in terms of pure wrestling skill but this isn't the Bryan discussion thread so I'll stop. 

I see more potential in Reigns than Bryan as an all around package than Bryant, obviously he's still green in a lot of areas. But yeah, I'll save it for the Daniel Bryan thread I'll probably never go into for anything else I have to say


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Sometimes it must be shit being a Roman Reigns fan. I mean even when the crossfit pics surfaced he still wouldn't remove his stupid vest/wifebeater. It's like God damnit Roman, GET THE MEMO. The shirt has gotta go. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





midnightmischief said:


> also @ TMR totally agree, maybe we should start a petition and send it to wwe.....:ex:


Pretty sure he's been banned from doing it by WWE... in the interests of public safety, don't think security could handle the riots that would occur...


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

RAINMAKKAH with DAT post in my thread doe :cheer:cheer:cheer
Yay, one of my threads got sold by some people!! (Y) to you! :lol 


Anyways, carry on.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

*Can't we all just get along?

I mean, these guys can. JUST LOOK!*


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Last post on this topic. Bryan is regarded as so good because well

1. He can work different styles and blend them seamlessly- strikes, submissions, aerial moves etc. This is due to him having travelled the world and learned the craft in Japan, Mexico etc.

2. Adjusts his ring style to fit his face or heel persona. Can work a great match as a face in peril, but also an equally great match as a heel in control.

3. Consistency and endurance. How many times has Bryan pulled double duty in the last year? Even at Mania, he gave us 2 4-star matches in one night. He's a machine.

4. Gives many wrestlers the best matches of their lives.

Let's see- vs Cena at Summerslam- Cena's best singles match since Punk.
vs HHH at Mania- easily HHH's best singles outing in years. His Taker matches are massively overrated.
vs Wyatt at RR- easily Wyatt's career best match and a MOTYC
vs Sheamus at ER 2012- Sheamus' career best match
vs Rollins on Raw- one of the best Raw matches of the year
vs Kane at ER- who would've thought Kane could be in a great singles match this year?
vs Reigns- Roman's best singles match till date
vs Orton multiple times- Orton's best singles outings in the last 2 years have been against Bryan
vs Cesaro Raw gauntlet- legit contender for Raw singles MOTYC last year

This guy is unreal.


Reigns is still a bright prospect. He doesn't have the range and versatility that Bryan has, yet. That can change, but since Reigns will never likely be as good in the ring, he has to make up for it in other areas- he has the presence and charisma, but how well everything translates into a singles career remains to be seen.


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Holy erm, whatever... That gif of Dean is just wow!!! I'm now going to my very happy place.:faint:


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Last post on this topic. Bryan is regarded as so good because well
> 
> 1. He can work different styles and blend them seamlessly- strikes, submissions, aerial moves etc. This is due to him having travelled the world and learned the craft in Japan, Mexico etc.
> 
> 2. Adjusts his ring style to fit his face or heel persona. Can work a great match as a face in peril, but also an equally great match as a heel in control.
> 
> 3. Consistency and endurance. How many times has Bryan pulled double duty in the last year? Even at Mania, he gave us 2 4-star matches in one night. He's a machine.
> 
> 4. Gives many wrestlers the best matches of their lives.
> 
> Let's see- vs Cena at Summerslam- Cena's best singles match since Punk.
> vs HHH at Mania- easily HHH's best singles outing in years. His Taker matches are massively overrated.
> vs Wyatt at RR- easily Wyatt's career best match and a MOTYC
> vs Sheamus at ER 2012- Sheamus' career best match
> vs Rollins on Raw- one of the best Raw matches of the year
> vs Kane at ER- who would've thought Kane could be in a great singles match this year?
> vs Reigns- Roman's best singles match till date
> vs Orton multiple times- Orton's best singles outings in the last 2 years have been against Bryan
> vs Cesaro Raw gauntlet- legit contender for Raw singles MOTYC last year
> 
> This guy is unreal.
> 
> 
> Reigns is still a bright prospect. He doesn't have the range and versatility that Bryan has, yet. That can change, but since Reigns will never likely be as good in the ring, he has to make up for it in other areas- he has the presence and charisma, but how well everything translates into a singles career remains to be seen.


Reigns will never have Bryan's versatility. that sort of versatility only comes from the types of experiences Danielson sought out (working in varied environments with some of the greatest wrestlers in the world). No WWE bred star can ever get that. that is the problem with WWE bred stars in the first place.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Eddie Ray said:


> Reigns will never have Bryan's versatility. that sort of versatility only comes from the types of experiences Danielson sought out (working in varied environments with some of the greatest wrestlers in the world). No WWE bred star can ever get that. that is the problem with WWE bred stars in the first place.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That Instagram :homer


----------



## daniel bryan rules

*best career in shield*

when its all said and done who do you think will have the best career out of the shield. I think it will be Seth then dean the roman. I know many of you would put roman first but I don't agree. however I do think all 3 will be future main eventers with roman and Seth as top faces and dean as one of the top heels.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*Re: best career in shield*

Roman by far. Seth might get to main event singles worker status too but I have a feeling Ambrose will suffer the most when The Shield split. This is the wrong era for him to reach his full potential.


----------



## Brandough

*Re: best career in shield*

IMO....Ambrose will be the main eventer
Rollins will be Midcard for life
And Roman will either be a main eventer or midcard


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Eddie Ray said:


> Reigns will never have Bryan's versatility. that sort of versatility only comes from the types of experiences Danielson sought out (working in varied environments with some of the greatest wrestlers in the world). No WWE bred star can ever get that. that is the problem with WWE bred stars in the first place.





Nicole Queen said:


> :clap:clap:clap


It's all well and good posting these opinions and applauding said posts, but what I hate about these kinds of posts is that whoever usually does never provides a solution to how WWE can actually get their developmental system in a better state :side::side::side:.

Here's a link to Chris Jericho latest podcast "Talk is Jericho":

http://podcastone.com/Talk-Is-Jericho

Look for Episodes 38 & 39 with Daniel Bryan as his guest (Everyone should listen, it's a great interview and there's also a funny Rollins story in Part 1). Basically D-Bry says that he feels for a lot of the guys that come straight through WWE because (as Eddie Ray's post points out) they only have WWE training as their reference point and will always lack something because they only know one style.

He then goes on to provide a SOLUTION by saying he thinks WWE should send potential superstars on work experience to places like Japan and Europe (A lot of foreign i.e. Japanese & Mexican promotions already do this) to hone their craft and become better performers. I totally agree, I don't for one second believe WWE should be getting all their talent pool from the indies, there's so many great wrestlers we never would have seen had they done that, but I do think some experience in a different style would help so many under performing guys with great potential. 

Guys like Roman can't do that right now, but I think he's good enough to find his feet and connect oneday, he'll never be a D-Bry level of worker, but unless your name is Rollins or Cesaro in WWE today who the fuck is?


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> It's all well and good posting these opinions and applauding said posts, but what I hate about these kinds of posts is that whoever usually does never provides a solution to how WWE can actually get their developmental system in a better state :side::side::side:.
> 
> Here's a link to Chris Jericho latest podcast "Talk is Jericho":
> 
> http://podcastone.com/Talk-Is-Jericho
> 
> Look for Episodes 38 & 39 with Daniel Bryan as his guest (Everyone should listen, it's a great interview and there's also a funny Rollins story in Part 1). Basically D-Bry says that he feels for a lot of the guys that come straight through WWE because (as Eddie Ray's post points out) they only have WWE training as they're reference point and will always lack something because they only know one style.
> 
> He then goes on to provide a SOLUTION by saying he thinks WWE should send potential superstars on work experience to places like Japan and Europe (A lot of foreign i.e. Japanese & Mexican promotions already do this) to hone their craft and become better performers. I totally agree, I don't for one second believe WWE should be getting all their talent pool from the indies, there's so many great wrestlers we never would have seen had they done that, but I do think some experience in a different style would help so many under performing guys with great potential.
> 
> Guys like Roman can't do that right now, but I think he's good enough to find his feet and connect oneday, he'll never be a D-Bry level of worker, but unless your name is Rollins or Cesaro in WWE today who the fuck is?


I think it's pretty good idea to have them travel around the world and hone their craft, but WWE would never allow that. They're so hell-bent on building their own guys that they would never let them wrestle anywhere else. And whoever gets in from the indies, gets very limited by the WWE style.

Just not going to happen sadly :side:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: best career in shield*

Well, Reigns is going to win by default because of the way he was born. The other two aren't going to get handed world titles, they're midcarders for life. In Rollins case it's because he actually belongs as a midcarder and in Ambrose's case it's because their main event talent selection absolutely sucks. 

Reigns is going to get pushed as hard as anyone in the history of this company has.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

They should slow down when they come to WWE, it's not ROH or PWG, they shouldn't be wrestling at a hundred miles an hour, their work load in WWE is too great and it would take too great of a toll on their bodies. I don't want spot feasts with guys that don't sell for shit on my TV when it's WWE no no no no no no. When they come to WWE there are things they need to learn, important things from some very good trainers like Joey Mercury or Dusty Rhodes etc etc etc.

Rollins for example is absolutely 10 times the wrestler and performer Tyler Black was, it's like night and day. You don't want to change everything about them, but yes when they transition to WWE some things should change.


----------



## Alchemind

*Re: best career in shield*

Here we go!


I vote Rollins.


----------



## hardy_boyz

*Re: best career in shield*

Rollins will be in a "high flying" tag team then forgotten about like every tag team like it

Ambrose will get a mid card title and again no one will care he'll job it away then be forgotten

Reigns will sadly be shoven down our throats and will be the next Batista


----------



## daniel bryan rules

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, Reigns is going to win by default because of the way he was born. The other two aren't going to get handed world titles, they're midcarders for life. In Rollins case it's because he actually belongs as a midcarder and in Ambrose's case it's because their main event talent selection absolutely sucks.
> 
> Reigns is going to get pushed as hard as anyone in the history of this company has.


while I agree that reigns is going to win to the titles if he's as bad as you say he is then wwe will realize it and send him back to the midcard. also if Ambrose really does deserve to main event which he does then wwe will let him main event have some faith. And Rollins no doubt belongs as a main eventer.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh my fucking god
> 
> Someone make a gif set of Dean and Trips with Sledgehammers please and thank you
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/obi1ZxgFAP/#


I know I'm extremely late to the party on this but :faint: 

I'm not exaggerating when I say that looking at this actually crashed the app on my phone. Thanks Dean.

(Not even 2 pages of thirst? Ladies, I'm slightly disappointed )

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Reigns will never have the type of versatility that Bryan has. That's an ok thing though.

All that experience wasted on the most vanilla person in the entire fucking world though. lol. 


It wouldn't hurt to travel or at least study more videos than just WWE videos but idk.. NJPW, AAA, CMLL, they all have their own company styles. Not like their fans are complaining saying that the talent on the roster needs to incorporate every style in the entire fucking world into their matches or they don't get a :mark: from the fans. 
Why doesn't WWE get that pass by people that watch it? 

Don't get me wrong. I don't want my wrestlers to be limited. The more you know the better, but why criticize someone for being WWE made when great wrestlers are made from their own respective companies the same way.


im donneee i dunno why Im still going on about this ish. I'm not even a Reigns mark lol.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: best career in shield*

This depends on how one defines sucessful career. Right now Roman's got a head start because he's already had the Royal Rumble record, Survivor Series record, and a Tag Title reign that alone is a successful career. Ambrose's longest reign as US Champion under the WWE banner puts him ahead of Rollins in terms of "career". Long term Roman has by far the most potential of the three and is more likely to at least have a Shemus type career. Ambrose at least a Wade Barrett type career and Rollins at least a Kofi Kingston type career.


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> I know I'm extremely late to the party on this but :faint:
> 
> I'm not exaggerating when I say that looking at this actually crashed the app on my phone. Thanks Dean.
> 
> (Not even 2 pages of thirst? Ladies, I'm slightly disappointed )
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sparrow! :dance

Did you just return from your trip? Hope you had a blast at Raw!

Also why do I have a bad feeling about Payback? :side:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: best career in shield*



daniel bryan rules said:


> while I agree that reigns is going to win to the titles if he's as bad as you say he is then wwe will realize it and send him back to the midcard.


:ti

Sure they will. Because if there's one thing Vince McMahon and Triple H are known for, it's their willingness to change their philosophy on talent.

Besides, I don't care if they send him back to the midcard. The fact that he's going to be a world champion PERIOD is what bothers me. If he wins the world title and then has a career like Damien Sandow the rest of his career, the damage is still done. He got farther than he should've. It makes no difference if he wins it once or 12 times.



> also if Ambrose really does deserve to main event which he does then wwe will let him main event have some faith. And Rollins no doubt belongs as a main eventer.


My faith in this company has failed me time and time and time again. Never again. I'm not falling for that shit again. Especially with one title. Reigns is the only new world champion we're getting under the one title system.

Rollins can't talk, people who can't talk belong in the mid card.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Deptford, a vanilla person just doesn't become the most over person on the roster. He's not appealing to you, but the masses obviously find him entertaining :draper2 :lol

Will Reigns ever get as over as Bryan did? Remains to be seen but I doubt it.


And I know my post was mostly about Bryan in-ring but what I meant by versatility wasn't just ring skills. Reigns obviously is far below Bryan in that category but he has to make up for it in other areas. Now before people say the look, remember Bryan's unconventional look is actually working in his favor. His beard sells t shirts ffs :lol He is an average talker, but then again so is Reigns. Reigns hasn't worked as a face in peril yet and we know Bryan excels in it. So Roman has his work cut out for him. He's improved of course, being in the Shield has been super helpful, but atm I wouldn't say in any way that he brings more to the table than D Bry. Still a fan of both, but let's be real here.

As for company styles, what's the problem now is the guys who worked in other places before being signed by the WWE- Jericho, Eddie, Benoit, Bryan, Punk. Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins, Zayn etc.- they can switch it up and adjust their style according to their opponents since they have worked in various places. And even when working the regular WWE style, they can do enough to set themselves apart from the rest of the pack.

Now, when every wrestler going forward (almost) is trained only at the Performance Center by the same group of trainers and have no experience elsewhere, what happens then? At some point, they may seem like clones of each other. Just saying :draper2

This doesn't happen in CMLL or NJPW because they send their young stars abroad for a few years to learn other styles and gain experience. WWE's too big a monopoly to let that happen.

Okada for example, started in Toryumon Mexico and also worked in TNA, before going back to NJPW and spending time in their dojo. No wonder, he's the BITW :side: :mark: :lol


----------



## Rap God

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Last post on this topic. Bryan is regarded as so good because well
> 
> 1. He can work different styles and blend them seamlessly- strikes, submissions, aerial moves etc. This is due to him having travelled the world and learned the craft in Japan, Mexico etc.
> 
> 2. Adjusts his ring style to fit his face or heel persona. Can work a great match as a face in peril, but also an equally great match as a heel in control.
> 
> 3. Consistency and endurance. How many times has Bryan pulled double duty in the last year? Even at Mania, he gave us 2 4-star matches in one night. He's a machine.
> 
> 4. Gives many wrestlers the best matches of their lives.
> 
> Let's see- vs Cena at Summerslam- Cena's best singles match since Punk.
> vs HHH at Mania- easily HHH's best singles outing in years. His Taker matches are massively overrated.
> vs Wyatt at RR- easily Wyatt's career best match and a MOTYC
> vs Sheamus at ER 2012- Sheamus' career best match
> vs Rollins on Raw- one of the best Raw matches of the year
> vs Kane at ER- who would've thought Kane could be in a great singles match this year?
> vs Reigns- Roman's best singles match till date
> vs Orton multiple times- Orton's best singles outings in the last 2 years have been against Bryan
> vs Cesaro Raw gauntlet- legit contender for Raw singles MOTYC last year
> 
> This guy is unreal.
> 
> 
> Reigns is still a bright prospect. He doesn't have the range and versatility that Bryan has, yet. That can change, but since Reigns will never likely be as good in the ring, he has to make up for it in other areas- he has the presence and charisma, but how well everything translates into a singles career remains to be seen.


I will also add that he have mic skills , i dont know why aint he showing that on RAW (sure he does but he can be much better , watch the promos )


----------



## hhhshovel

*Re: best career in shield*

ok first of all, all 3 should be in the main event. ambrose as a top heel. rollins as a top face like bryan and reigns as probably the face of the company.
and lol at the ppl sayin rollins cant talk. reigns cant talk or wrestle.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: best career in shield*



hhhshovel said:


> and lol at the ppl sayin rollins cant talk. *reigns cant talk or wrestle*.


Fact, but that has nothing to do with Rollins.

Oh, and why exactly do you think Reigns should be the face of the company if you're admitting he can't talk or wrestle? :argh:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It's the curse of the WWE top babyface character. They have an image for their top face and everyone has to fit that today to make it work. The smiling, happy go lucky, goody two shoes babyface in the vein of Cena. Same thing happened to CM Punk when he turned face after the Summer of Punk. The badass antihero was gone and he was cracking lame jokes and fighting over AJ Lee with Bryan fpalm

If one of the Shield members turns that way fpalm Fuck fpalm


Anyway, any more Bryan talk will drive me mad. Taking a break :lmao


----------



## daniel bryan rules

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :ti
> 
> Sure they will. Because if there's one thing Vince McMahon and Triple H are known for, it's their willingness to change their philosophy on talent.
> 
> Besides, I don't care if they send him back to the midcard. The fact that he's going to be a world champion PERIOD is what bothers me. If he wins the world title and then has a career like Damien Sandow the rest of his career, the damage is still done. He got farther than he should've. It makes no difference if he wins it once or 12 times.
> 
> 
> 
> My faith in this company has failed me time and time and time again. Never again. I'm not falling for that shit again. Especially with one title. Reigns is the only new world champion we're getting under the one title system.
> 
> Rollins can't talk, people who can't talk belong in the mid card.


I am assuming from your sig that you like bray Wyatt and he's going to be a top heel and win multiple in his career an rightfully so. if he's going to be a big star why cant Ambrose. and Rollins can talk maybe not as good as Ambrose but he still can


----------



## djkhaled

*Re: best career in shield*



daniel bryan rules said:


> while I agree that reigns is going to win to the titles if he's as bad as you say he is then wwe will realize it and send him back to the midcard. also if Ambrose really does deserve to main event which he does then wwe will let him main event have some faith. And Rollins no doubt belongs as a main eventer.


Hello emmafan


----------



## Xapury

*Re: best career in shield*

Im the only one who thinks this kind of threads are annoying?

Who the hell can someone know about the future in a company like the WWE?


----------



## Crona

*Re: best career in shield*



hhhshovel said:


> ok first of all, all 3 should be in the main event. ambrose as a top heel. rollins as a top face like bryan and *reigns as probably the face of the company.*
> and lol at the ppl sayin rollins cant talk. *reigns cant talk or wrestle*.


A face of the company that can't talk OR wrestle? :StephenA


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: best career in shield*



daniel bryan rules said:


> I am assuming from your sig that you like bray Wyatt and *he's going to be a top heel and win multiple in his career* an rightfully so. if he's going to be a big star why cant Ambrose. and Rollins can talk maybe not as good as Ambrose but he still can


Uhh...no he isn't. Bray Wyatt's career is going down the shitter once he's done with Cena. Cena is cancer to young talent. Besides, Bray Wyatt is fat and his gimmick is a cult leader, they're not gonna put the title on him. Please be realistic. When the hell has that ever been what they've gone for? :argh:

Why can't Ambrose? Because they won't let him, because they hold mic skills and genuine entertainment value against their talents. That's why Damien Sandow lost his MITB cash in and has been a jobber ever since. That's why they only push guys like Batista, Orton and Reigns. They like their main eventers to be as dull as a post. It's always look over entertainment value.

On top of that there's one world championship, and when there's one world championship, people suffer. With 2, he probably would've held one of them eventually (I mean if Christian can do it, anybody can) but under the unified system where they're incredibly selective and have no faith in anybody, Roman Reigns is gonna be the only new guy on this roster who touches that title. No title reigns for Wyatt, none for Ambrose, none for Cesaro, none for Barrett (well, he's English so he wouldn't have held the WHC anyway), none for Rollins, etc. That's why we need 2 world titles back, we need the balance restored. Until there's 2, you're gonna see a lot of people not get what they otherwise would've.


----------



## daniel bryan rules

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uhh...no he isn't. Bray Wyatt's career is going down the shitter once he's done with Cena. Cena is cancer to young talent. Besides, Bray Wyatt is fat and his gimmick is a cult leader, they're not gonna put the title on him. Please be realistic. When the hell has that ever been what they've gone for? :argh:
> 
> Why can't Ambrose? Because they won't let him, because they hold mic skills and genuine entertainment value against their talents. That's why Damien Sandow lost his MITB cash in and has been a jobber ever since. That's why they only push guys like Batista, Orton and Reigns. They like their main eventers to be as dull as a post. It's always look over entertainment value.
> 
> On top of that there's one world championship, and when there's one world championship, people suffer. With 2, he probably would've held one of them eventually (I mean if Christian can do it, anybody can) but under the unified system where they're incredibly selective and have no faith in anybody, Roman Reigns is gonna be the only new guy on this roster who touches that title. No title reigns for Wyatt, none for Ambrose, none for Cesaro, none for Barrett (well, he's English so he wouldn't have held the WHC anyway), none for Rollins, etc. That's why we need 2 world titles back, we need the balance restored. Until there's 2, you're gonna see a lot of people not get what they otherwise would've.


the thing with bray is that even if creative don't want to push him they will eventually have no choice but to if bray keeps on being awesome on the mic same applies to Ambrose
.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uhh...no he isn't. Bray Wyatt's career is going down the shitter once he's done with Cena. Cena is cancer to young talent. Besides, Bray Wyatt is fat and his gimmick is a cult leader, they're not gonna put the title on him. Please be realistic. When the hell has that ever been what they've gone for? :argh:
> 
> Why can't Ambrose? Because they won't let him, because they hold mic skills and genuine entertainment value against their talents. That's why Damien Sandow lost his MITB cash in and has been a jobber ever since. That's why they only push guys like Batista, Orton and Reigns. They like their main eventers to be as dull as a post. It's always look over entertainment value.
> 
> On top of that there's one world championship, and when there's one world championship, people suffer. With 2, he probably would've held one of them eventually (I mean if Christian can do it, anybody can) but under the unified system where they're incredibly selective and have no faith in anybody, Roman Reigns is gonna be the only new guy on this roster who touches that title. No title reigns for Wyatt, none for Ambrose, none for Cesaro, none for Barrett (well, he's English so he wouldn't have held the WHC anyway), none for Rollins, etc. That's why we need 2 world titles back, we need the balance restored.


How many years do you think this no new wwe world champions other than Reigns could last at some point the guys who have already been champion will be moving on and working less and less dates Reigns can't keep the belt for 5-10 years.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: best career in shield*



daniel bryan rules said:


> the thing with bray is that even if creative don't want to push him they will eventually have no choice but to if bray keeps on being awesome on the mic same applies to Ambrose
> .


You're missing the point. I'm saying their mic skills are HOLDING THEM BACK. Vince doesn't like mic skills, he wants bland talent. 

I'll believe the forced to push him thing when it happens. 



tbp82 said:


> How many years do you think this no new wwe world champions other than Reigns could last at some point the guys who have already been champion will be moving on and working less and less dates Reigns can't keep the belt for 5-10 years.


At some point could be 10 years from now. There's no way in hell that guys like Cena, Orton and Sheamus are gonna be gone in 3 years.

All I know is, there's damn sure not gonna be anybody on this roster. Maybe they'll sign the next Brock Lesnar in 2 years or something but nobody on the current main roster of WWE that has not won the title already is going to win it unless the title are split, except Roman Reigns. If they split the titles again then the possibilities of Ambrose, Wyatt, Cesaro etc open.


----------



## daniel bryan rules

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're missing the point. I'm saying their mic skills are HOLDING THEM BACK. Vince doesn't like mic skills, he wants bland talent.
> 
> I'll believe the forced to push him thing when it happens.




if Vince really doesn't like mic skills then why did cm punk have the longest wwe title reign of the modern era.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're missing the point. I'm saying their mic skills are HOLDING THEM BACK. Vince doesn't like mic skills, he wants bland talent.
> 
> I'll believe the forced to push him thing when it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> At some point could be 10 years from now. There's no way in hell that guys like Cena, Orton and Sheamus are gonna be gone in 3 years.
> 
> All I know is, there's damn sure not gonna be anybody on this roster. Maybe they'll sign the next Brock Lesnar in 2 years or something but nobody on the current main roster of WWE that has not won the title already is going to win it unless the title are split, except Roman Reigns. If they split the titles again then the possibilities of Ambrose, Wyatt, Cesaro etc open.


That clears it for more you referring to main roster. I'm not one of those World Title be all end all guys. If Ambrose had one Jack Swagger run with the title and Rollins had one Rey Mysterio type run with the title but Reigns has a Razor Roman type run (no World Titles) Id say Roman still had better career.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: best career in shield*

Who the fuck knows.

All I know is, it's held against them because if it wasn't, then the best talkers on the roster wouldn't be treated like bitches. Punk kinda forced his push because he decided he was leaving when they had depth issues.



> That clears it for more you referring to main roster.


What?



> I'm not one of those World Title be all end all guys. If Ambrose had one Jack Swagger run with the title and Rollins had one Rey Mysterio type run with the title but Reigns has a Razor Ramon type run (no World Titles) Id say Roman still had better career.


And you'd be wrong because the world title is the be all end all.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And you'd be wrong because the world title is the be all end all.


*No it isn't. If Eddie hadn't died, Rey probably would have never won a world title. People considered him a legend even before 2006. You can have a great career without a world title. Jake Roberts won ZERO championships in his day, still a legend. And the 'different eras' excuse doesn't cut it. If he was around now and had the same run, he would still have a great career. The world title is the apex, not the be all end all. There's a difference. If every talented performer won the world title, it wouldn't be that special. Matter of fact, that's one reason why it isn't as special as it used to be. Because guys like Miz, Swagger and ADR all won it. It sends the message that almost anyone in the company can win it. 

Just to give an example, Curt Hennig's career shits all over Miz's career, despite never winning the WWE Championship or closing Wrestlemania.*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: best career in shield*



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> *No it isn't. If Eddie hadn't died, Rey probably would have never won a world title. People considered him a legend even before 2006. You can have a great career without a world title. Jake Roberts won ZERO championships in his day, still a legend. And the 'different eras' excuse doesn't cut it. If he was around now and had the same run, he would still have a great career. The world title is the apex, not the be all end all. There's a difference. If every talented performer won the world title, it wouldn't be that special. Matter of fact, that's one reason why it isn't as special as it used to be. Because guys like Miz, Swagger and ADR all won it. It sends the message that almost anyone in the company can win it.
> 
> Just to give an example, Curt Hennig's career shits all over Miz's career, despite never winning the WWE Championship or closing Wrestlemania.*


The apex IS the be all end all. I'm sure you remember the quote "if you're not in the WWE to be the WWE Champion, you've got no business being here". That gets repeated for a reason, it's the TRUTH. 

I measure success the way it was meant to be measured, accomplishments. Not in "respect". Respect is hollow, it doesn't mean anything. Curt Hennig can be as well thought of as he likes, the fans can love him until the ocean runs out of water, the talent can talk about how great he was. At the end of his day he didn't achieve the goal he should've. Period, end of. Nothing more to it than that.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who the fuck knows.
> 
> All I know is, it's held against them because if it wasn't, then the best talkers on the roster wouldn't be treated like bitches. Punk kinda forced his push because he decided he was leaving when they had depth issues.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> And you'd be wrong because the world title is the be all end all.


I took your no one new other than Reigns winning the World Title statement to not include people currently in Developmental.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The apex IS the be all end all. I'm sure you remember the quote "if you're not in the WWE to be the WWE Champion, you've got no business being here". That gets repeated for a reason, it's the TRUTH.
> 
> I measure success the way it was meant to be measured, accomplishments. Not in "respect". Respect is hollow, it doesn't mean anything. Curt Hennig can be as well thought of as he likes, the fans can love him until the ocean runs out of water, the talent can talk about how great he was. At the end of his day he didn't achieve the goal he should've. Period, end of. Nothing more to it than that.


*It gets repeated because it's a catchphrase. Should we take every catchphrase for truth now? You can measure it any way you want, opinions vary. But I disagree. And when I mentioned Scott Hall before to you months ago, you said he was an exception. Why? He never won the world title. So according to you, he failed. Great WWF run, huge NWO run, still a failure according to you. There is no rule, and there is no exception. A great career to me means more than one thing. By your logic, Swagger has had a better career than Jake Roberts, Scott Hall and even Curt Hennig. And I find that ridiculous.*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: best career in shield*



tbp82 said:


> I took your no one new other than Reigns winning the World Title statement to not include people currently in Developmental.


Well, try to word it coherently next time.

For the record, I don't think anyone in developmental is going to become world champion, but I won't completely rule it out. Sami Zayn might have a Daniel Bryan level of popularity, potentially. I've heard reports that WWE is super, super high on Mojo Rawley but I don't believe them because he's fat, his gimmick is absurd and if they cared about him they wouldn't have named him Mojo Rawley and made his finisher an ass splash. But I suppose it's POSSIBLE. I'm skeptical.



> It gets repeated because it's a catchphrase. Should we take every catchphrase for truth now?


What? It's not a catchphrase.



> You can measure it any way you want, opinions vary. But I disagree. And when I mentioned Scott Hall before to you months ago, you said he was an exception. Why? He never won the world title. So according to you, he failed. Great WWF run, huge NWO run, still a failure according to you. There is no rule, and there is no exception. A great career to me means more than one thing. By your logic, Swagger has had a better career than Jake Roberts, Scott Hall and even Curt Hennig. And I find that ridiculous.


It wasn't a great run, though, because you can't have a great run without the title. You can't.

If you find it ridiculous then fine, I don't give a shit. It's still gonna be the way I measure things. World title or failure, no middle. A great career to me does not mean more than one thing, and it shouldn't. There should be a standard for what's considered a great career, not just "people like him".


----------



## tbp82

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The apex IS the be all end all. I'm sure you remember the quote "if you're not in the WWE to be the WWE Champion, you've got no business being here". That gets repeated for a reason, it's the TRUTH.
> 
> I measure success the way it was meant to be measured, accomplishments. Not in "respect". Respect is hollow, it doesn't mean anything. Curt Hennig can be as well thought of as he likes, the fans can love him until the ocean runs out of water, the talent can talk about how great he was. At the end of his day he didn't achieve the goal he should've. Period, end of. Nothing more to it than that.


Accomplishments? or World Title accomplishments? Compare Romans Reigns WWE Tag Title, most eliminations in survivor series, most eliminations in royal rumble compared to Khali World Champion. Id state Roman Reigns has already accomplshed more than Khali. Am I wrong here?


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: best career in shield*

Haha, it's like no one agrees.

I think all 3 will have parallel awesome careers. All 3 will become world champions and will main event Mania numerous times.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Are you people serious with all this DB talk in the shield thread? 













And I too am disappointed in the lack of thirst in this thread....that IG video is what dreams are made of....it's like I don't know you people anymore


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: best career in shield*



tbp82 said:


> Accomplishments? or World Title accomplishments? Compare Romans Reigns WWE Tag Title, most eliminations in survivor series, most eliminations in royal rumble compared to Khali World Champion. Id state Roman Reigns has already accomplshed more than Khali. Am I wrong here?


Yes, you are. The world title is the only accomplishment there is, it's the top. Not being on top means the title you have has no value. The world title is the only title with any standing, the IC title, US title, tag titles, etc, those are just things you hold when they don't know what to do with you and they give you a belt to pretend you're credible while they try and figure it out.

Well, there's ending the Streak too, that's also an accomplishment but they wasted it.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

*Re: best career in shield*

Sadly, it seems it is going to be Reigns, but who knows, when NXT season 1 started, WWE wanted David Otunga to be the next top star (JR even said that he could be the next The Rock or something like that) and D-Bryan was doomed to be in the mid cart forever, and now, a few years later, look how things turned up.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: best career in shield*

Roman will flop! Seth will shine


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt is not "special", *he's an all time great*. If you can't figure out the gimmick or the performance, that's your fault.


*How weird, Bray is an all time great despite no world title. But according to you, he can't be because there is no middle and without the world title, you're nothing.*


----------



## tbp82

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, try to word it coherently next time.
> 
> For the record, I don't think anyone in developmental is going to become world champion, but I won't completely rule it out. Sami Zayn might have a Daniel Bryan level of popularity, potentially. I've heard reports that WWE is super, super high on Mojo Rawley but I don't believe them because he's fat, his gimmick is absurd and if they cared about him they wouldn't have named him Mojo Rawley and made his finisher an ass splash. But I suppose it's POSSIBLE. I'm skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> What? It's not a catchphrase.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a great run, though, because you can't have a great run without the title. You can't.
> 
> If you find it ridiculous then fine, I don't give a shit. It's still gonna be the way I measure things. World title or failure, no middle. A great career to me does not mean more than one thing, and it shouldn't. There should be a standard for what's considered a great career, not just "people like him".


Slate Randall? Jason Jordan? both seem to be WWE types Jordan maybe even. moreso than Randall.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



























































































This thirsty enough :lmao :lmao :lmao











*apologies for spam

Of course I need to include the theme song to this


----------



## daniel bryan rules

*Re: best career in shield*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Haha, it's like no one agrees.
> 
> I think all 3 will have parallel awesome careers. All 3 will become world champions and will main event Mania numerous times.


*EXCACTLY * if all 3 weren't viewed as top stars they would of never been in the group in the first place somebody else would.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Sparrow! :dance
> 
> Did you just return from your trip? Hope you had a blast at Raw!
> 
> Also why do I have a bad feeling about Payback? :side:



Telos!!!! :cheer 

Unfortunately/fortunately (I can't decide which is it yet :lol), I'm still out  In Paris this week, so I won't be in for Raw. I will be back by SD though  Can't wait to see you all again! And Raw was fun! As a show, it was nothing to write home about but the crowd really made it fun. Too bad I hear we got severely edited. Plus, I got Seth in a singles match so I'm not complaining  I just need to go listen to what Dean said on commentary-the only time I wished I could hear it :lol

Only thing I'm looking forward to at Payback is Shieldvolution, honestly. Has a stip been set?




Tyrion Lannister said:


> :ti
> 
> Sure they will. Because if there's one thing Vince McMahon and Triple H are known for, it's their willingness to change their philosophy on talent.
> 
> Besides, I don't care if they send him back to the midcard. The fact that he's going to be a world champion PERIOD is what bothers me. If he wins the world title and then has a career like Damien Sandow the rest of his career, the damage is still done. He got farther than he should've. It makes no difference if he wins it once or 12 times.
> 
> 
> 
> My faith in this company has failed me time and time and time again. Never again. I'm not falling for that shit again. Especially with one title. Reigns is the only new world champion we're getting under the one title system.
> 
> Rollins can't talk, people who can't talk belong in the mid card.


Welcome back Pyro.

And wait, Seth can't talk??




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Are you people serious with all this DB talk in the shield thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I too am disappointed in the lack of thirst in this thread....that IG video is what dreams are made of....it's like I don't know you people anymore


LMDM, if it weren't for the fact that I'm stuck with my phone in a place with lousy Internet, I'd be reacting with gifs. Properly innocent and ladylike ones, of course 




tylermoxreigns said:


> This thirsty enough :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *apologies for spam
> 
> Of course I need to include the theme song to this


TMR always coming through :clap now this is the Shield thread I know :dance

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: best career in shield*



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> *How weird, Bray is an all time great despite no world title. But according to you, he can't be because there is no middle and without the world title, you're nothing.*


I'm talking about talent, not accomplishments. You don't need a world title to be one of the best talents of all time, you need it to be successful. He's not successful and he never will be but that's COMPLETELY different. That would be like me saying Jake Roberts isn't talented, that's completely ridiculous. He's talented but it doesn't MATTER because it didn't get him to the top.



tbp82 said:


> Slate Randall? Jason Jordan? both seem to be WWE types Jordan maybe even. moreso than Randall.


Jason Jordan? The job guy? I don't think so, especially because he's black and we know what Vince does with black talent.

Shaun Ricker, IDK, MAYBE. I don't think he's even on tv yet though, is he?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Don't see much in Jason Jordan.

Slate Randall can be real good if they use him well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Been meaning to post this in here some time ago. Figured now was as good a time as any.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shield and Evo contract signing on Raw... Doesn't look like we're getting Ambrose v Orton. Damn.

In b4 no tables were harmed in the making of this contract signing :lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Shield and Evo contract signing on Raw... Doesn't look like we're getting Ambrose v Orton. Damn.
> 
> In b4 no tables were harmed in the making of this contract signing :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ti. So no Ambrose/Orton? I knew it lol. This is wwe in a nutshell: let's troll the fans by announcing that match and just when they got there hopes high, let's pull the trigger With something else


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Never announced that match, dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet :draper2


Also, match could still happen, even with the contract signing. Not that it will last long before a brawl breaks out anyway :lol


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> *Shield and Evo contract signing on Raw... Doesn't look like we're getting Ambrose v Orton. Damn.*
> 
> In b4 no tables were harmed in the making of this contract signing :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fuck. I was looking forward to that match. :frustrate

And hey jacq. :dance Still not back yet. :lol Hope your having fun in paris.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Never announced that match, dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet :draper2
> 
> 
> Also, match could still happen, even with the contract signing. Not that it will last long before a brawl breaks out anyway :lol


Yeah but you know what i implied. They " leaked" it days ago and knew people would have been hot for the match by monday. Still you are right they never officially announced it.

I don't see where they could slot the match because every time they confront they brawl, 2 brawls ( contract signing and dq match) would be overkill imo


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The apex IS the be all end all. I'm sure you remember the quote "if you're not in the WWE to be the WWE Champion, you've got no business being here". That gets repeated for a reason, it's the TRUTH.
> 
> I measure success the way it was meant to be measured, accomplishments. Not in "respect". Respect is hollow, it doesn't mean anything. Curt Hennig can be as well thought of as he likes, the fans can love him until the ocean runs out of water, the talent can talk about how great he was. At the end of his day he didn't achieve the goal he should've. Period, end of. Nothing more to it than that.


He held the AWA world title...

I know you use world titles as your main barometer of success, so which titles do you count? Is the guy in my avy a loser or legend, as he held the ECW title for 404 days.

Surely headlining WrestleMania is bigger than holding a world title. Any gimp could've been a world champ from 09-13, but headlining 'Mania is huge.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah maybe there won't be a match after all since there must be a brawl for it to be a WWE contract signing.

I really hope we get Steph this once too.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Shield and Evo contract signing on Raw... Doesn't look like we're getting Ambrose v Orton. Damn.
> 
> In b4 no tables were harmed in the making of this contract signing :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why do they need to sign a contract?

We have both, the contract and the match


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Now, when every wrestler going forward (almost) is trained only at the Performance Center by the same group of trainers and have no experience elsewhere, what happens then? At some point, they may seem like clones of each other. Just saying :draper2
> 
> This doesn't happen in CMLL or NJPW because they send their young stars abroad for a few years to learn other styles and gain experience. WWE's too big a monopoly to let that happen.
> 
> Okada for example, started in Toryumon Mexico and also worked in TNA, before going back to NJPW and spending time in their dojo. No wonder, he's the BITW :side: :mark: :lol


This is something that I'd like to see WWE do. You know those people in NXT and the main roster that don't get much TV time? Send them abroad to Japan, Mexico or UK to learn new things. This could be an interesting topic in the TDL. :draper2


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah, WWE has too much pride to let their talent go and get way better in some other promotion. They can't stomach thinking they can't create the next big thing on their own.

They were forced with Daniel Bryan by the crowd, but even then, DB's moveset set is heavily cut out. 

Even in NXT, they have a wider movest, but it gets shaved down to a few moves and signatures once they get to the main roster. 

Vince Kennedy McMahon values character > wrestling skills. For years now, that man has been running away from the wrestling aspect of the business and so bad wants to be recognized as an entertainment company. And that's what people need to realize. At the moment, WWE/Vince rather will rather have a great character than a great wrestler. As long as they are decent in the ring and their weaknesses can be easily hidden, he's a happy man.

Vince wants the glory days of AE back. Where the characters were larger than life and the wrestling came second. Some of the biggest stars in the WWE at the time weren't in ring technicians, but man were they great characters. Now, someone who can wrestle their asses off is a bonus, but not necessarily a requirement.

WWE is an entertainment business people. This isn't the indies where the guy who gets at the top is the best wrestler in the company.

When and if Trips gains control of the company some time in the future, it may change. But for now, it's all about character and someone who they can turn into a superstar.

An Adam Rose is more important than a Jack Swagger, despite how good the boy may be and his great amateur wrestling background.

Adam Rose has a catchy song and a great personality/gimmick that the crowd can get into. So A Jack Swagger will job to an Adam Rose who is higher on the pecking order.

Having superior wrestling skills means nothing to WWE in the grand scheme of things.

Tell Vince to choose between having a Bret Hart or Rock, and he will choose The Rock every time.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


>
















bless you.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: best career in shield*



RugbyRat said:


> He held the AWA world title...
> 
> I know you use world titles as your main barometer of success, so which titles do you count? Is the guy in my avy a loser or legend, as he held the ECW title for 404 days.
> 
> Surely headlining WrestleMania is bigger than holding a world title. Any gimp could've been a world champ from 09-13, but headlining 'Mania is huge.


I only count the WWE Championship, World Heavyweight Championship, WCW Championship and NWA Championship from before they become an Indy promotion. When Ric Flair took the NWA belt to WWE and they became an Indy promotion, that's when it ceased to be a world title. So for example, Ricky Steamboat is a world champion but R-Truth is not, despite the fact that they held the same title. I don't count Indy promotions like ECW and I don't count the AWA title.



> Vince Kennedy McMahon values character > wrestling skills. For years now, that man has been running away from the wrestling aspect of the business and so bad wants to be recognized as an entertainment company. And that's what people need to realize. At the moment, WWE/Vince rather will rather have a great character than a great wrestler. As long as they are decent in the ring and their weaknesses can be easily hidden, he's a happy man.
> 
> Vince wants the glory days of AE back. Where the characters were larger than life and the wrestling came second. Some of the biggest stars in the WWE at the time weren't in ring technicians, but man were they great characters. Now, someone who can wrestle their asses off is a bonus, but not necessarily a requirement.
> 
> WWE is an entertainment business people. This isn't the indies where the guy who gets at the top is the best wrestler in the company.
> 
> When and if Trips gains control of the company some time in the future, it may change. But for now, it's all about character and someone who they can turn into a superstar.
> 
> An Adam Rose is more important than a Jack Swagger, despite how good the boy may be and his great amateur wrestling background.
> 
> Adam Rose has a catchy song and a great personality/gimmick that the crowd can get into. So A Jack Swagger will job to an Adam Rose who is higher on the pecking order.
> 
> Having superior wrestling skills means nothing to WWE in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Tell Vince to choose between having a Bret Hart or Rock, and he will choose The Rock every time.


If he values character so much, then why are the best characters being treated like complete bitches and he only pushes guys for their look or their in ring? The last great character to have any success was CM Punk and that was 2 fucking years ago. This product is absolutely overrun with ring work at the bottom and mic skills and character at the absolute bottom. Damien Sandow is a perfect example of the type of person you're CLAIMING Vince McMahon is looking for but he's not.

The reason he would've picked The Rock over Bret Hart is because mic work makes more MONEY than wrestling ability, but he's reached a point where making money is no longer the priority for him. 

LOL @ Adam Rose being higher than Swagger on the pecking order. Swagger had a world title reign and a world title match at WrestleMania, Adam Rose is going to be Fandango in under 6 months.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

And look how far that got Jack Swagger!! He's a number one contender for the WHC...wait, oh he's not?

He's feuding with Adam Rose who is probably going to win this feud?? unk2
Wow, those titles surely propelled that man to the top 

You're valuing the belts too much in a company who constantly use it as a prop or an afterthought. 

And as far as great characters you think got shitted on. Who truly was main event material? Sandow? Fucker screamed midcard with that gimmick. Intellectual Savior? Yeah, that gimmick wouldn't cut it at the top in modern WWE. Barrett? You think he's touching the WHC as Bad News Barrett??
Yeah, WWE can be high on him at the moment, but you know how quickly they get bored of talents. Barrett has been getting pushed, depushed and then pushed for how long now?

edit: And you're right, WWE will always value a guy who is muscular over a small guy like Bryan. That shouldn't even be disputed. I totally forgot to mention that.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> And look how far that got Jack Swagger!! He's a number one contender for the WHC...wait, oh he's not?
> 
> He's feuding with Adam Rose who is probably going to win this feud?? unk2
> Wow, those titles surely propelled that man to the top
> 
> You're valuing the belts too much in a company who constantly use it as a prop or an afterthought.


If the belts are a prop, then so are the talents, and no win means anything. The Streak was just a meaningless prop. So we might as well all stop watching if it's all fucking meaningless.



> And as far as great characters you think got shitted on. Who truly was main event material? Sandow? Fucker screamed midcard with that gimmick. Intellectual Savior? Yeah, that gimmick wouldn't cut it at the top in modern WWE.


It absolutely WOULD cut it at the top of the WWE if it was written properly, not as a comedy gimmick. Only in wrestling is the intellectual genius gimmick seen as a detriment. Virtually all major comic book villains are geniuses and they stay at the top for decades. How exactly is being a dumbass main event worthy? You let me write Sandow and he won't be a goofball in the slightest.

And even if it couldn't be a main event gimmick, DON'T GIVE IT TO SOMEBODY WHO'S MAIN EVENT WORTHY. Give him a main event worthy gimmick and give the geek gimmick to Zack Ryder. What are these idiots thinking? 



> Barrett? You think he's touching the WHC as Bad News Barrett??
> Yeah, WWE can be high on him at the moment, but you know how quickly they get bored of talents. Barrett has been getting pushed, depushed and then pushed for how long now?


I don't think he's touching the WHC as fucking anybody because Vince despises the English.

And you're just proving my point. He's not valued at all, and he's one of the best entertainers on the roster. They gave him a stupid gimmick, he's not a guy who can't cut it in the main event, he's the perfect prototype for a main eventer. They handed him something stupid and he STILL got it hugely over, against all odds. It's another example of the lack of value the WWE has for mic skills, charisma and character. It's 100% look and in ring work. And of course race politics, since Barrett has the best look in the entire company and is a decent enough worker to boot, but it's not helping him any whereas he'd be in Orton's spot if he were American.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:StephenA, decent ending but not great. Wouldn't going after the heart and soul of the Shield be better for Evo rather than taking out the "muscle" 

All I can hope for is a great match at Payback


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If the belts are a prop, then so are the talents, and no win means anything. The Streak was just a meaningless prop. So we might as well all stop watching if it's all fucking meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely WOULD cut it at the top of the WWE if it was written properly, not as a comedy gimmick. Only in wrestling is the intellectual genius gimmick seen as a detriment. Virtually all major comic book villains are geniuses and they stay at the top for decades. How exactly is being a dumbass main event worthy? You let me write Sandow and he won't be a goofball in the slightest.
> 
> And even if it couldn't be a main event gimmick, DON'T GIVE IT TO SOMEBODY WHO'S MAIN EVENT WORTHY. Give him a main event worthy gimmick and give the geek gimmick to Zack Ryder. What are these idiots thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's touching the WHC as fucking anybody* because Vince despises the English.*
> 
> And you're just proving my point. He's not valued at all, and he's one of the best entertainers on the roster. They gave him a stupid gimmick, he's not a guy who can't cut it in the main event, he's the perfect prototype for a main eventer. They handed him something stupid and he STILL got it hugely over, against all odds. It's another example of the lack of value the WWE has for mic skills, charisma and character. It's 100% look and in ring work. And of course race politics, since Barrett has the best look in the entire company and is a decent enough worker to boot, but it's not helping him any whereas he'd be in Orton's spot if he were American.


I dont think that is true. Davey Boy Smith was a huge star the thing is he was a star back when being on any title feud made you a larger than life superstar. William REgal was headed to a main event push but he fucked up with sustance abuse.

Nowadays the wwe brand is so fucked you only matter if you are feuding for the wwe title, feuding cena or a part timer (HHH-UT-Lesnar). So you can only have 3 or 4 "important" wrestlers at a time. The rest of the roster is just filler.

Barrett, Ryder and Ziggler had the misfortune of living in the hardest era to succeed ever.


----------



## Tony

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Just found out the Shield/Evolution match is going to be a No Holds Barred Elimination match. The stipulation mixed with the Chicago crowd and hectic action should be a thrill ride and I'm looking forward to it immensely. The Shield/Evolution contract signing-turned brawl was good and it added a lot to this feud with Evolution doing a Shield-esque triple powerbomb to Roman Reigns and Evolution doing the Symbol of Excellence with the sledgehammer was a nice touch. Really looking forward to this war.

Plus, Rollins selling the RKO :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



El_Absoluto said:


> I dont think that is true. Davey Boy Smith was a huge star the thing is he was a star back when being on any title feud made you a larger than life superstar. William REgal was headed to a main event push but he fucked up with sustance abuse.


Until I see an English WORLD CHAMPION, then no. Don't give me that Davey Boy Smith midcard shit. And there is legitimately no evidence that Regal was ever going to get a main event push, and I know you're talking about his run as GM. It was never going to happen. The plan was what happened, Kennedy was going to take him down. Just in a bigger and a lot more grand way to push Kennedy than what ended up happening because Regal fucked up. He wasn't winning the title.



> Nowadays the wwe brand is so fucked you only matter if you are feuding for the wwe title, feuding cena or a part timer (HHH-UT-Lesnar). So you can only have 3 or 4 "important" wrestlers at a time. The rest of the roster is just filler.


But it's also easy to feud for the WWE title, Cena or a part timer.



> Barrett, Ryder and Ziggler had the misfortune of living in the hardest era to succeed ever.


HARDEST era to succeed ever? This is by far the EASIEST it's EVER been to be a wrestler. Dolph Ziggler, Great Khali and Jack Swagger are former world champions, what does that tell you? You don't even need to be OVER to be a world champion in this era, look at Del Rio.

And Zack Ryder wouldn't make it in any era, nor should he, let's be real.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

And as usual the Shield match is the only match worth watching in the ppv.

So yeah they took out Reigns. Storywise he's the strongest of the 3 so you take out the biggest threat. Story telling 101.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> And as usual the Shield match is the only match worth watching in the ppv.
> 
> So yeah they took out Reigns. Storywise he's the strongest of the 3 so you take out the biggest threat. Story telling 101.


That's how it's been mostly since their first ppv match


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Omega_VIK said:


> That's how it's been mostly since their first ppv match


Yup. And boy is WWE milking it. There is seriously nothing else of interest on this PPV. I kinda wish that it's the first match so my viewing would be done early.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Question, for nearly the whole first year of Shield being active on the main roster, Dean was heavily focused on. Match with Taker, singles title, the leader, most of the promos etc.

Do you think WWE was expecting him to get more over? 
They obviously had big plans for the guy. They were building up a feud for Dean with Foley before they found out Mick couldn't pass medical tests. Maybe they were trying to get him over ala how Randy's match with Mick was a huge stepping stone for him.

So for nearly a year, it was more Dean featuring Seth and Roman. Do you think the WWE started focusing more on the other members, because things didn't go as planned with Dean?


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Well at least it is something to look forward on ppv. Although I'm tired of Evolution.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Question, for nearly the whole first year of Shield being active on the main roster, Dean was heavily focused on. Match with Taker, singles title, the leader, most of the promos etc.
> 
> Do you think WWE was expecting him to get more over?
> They obviously had big plans for the guy. They were building up a feud for Dean with Foley before they found out Mick couldn't pass medical tests. Maybe they were trying to get him over ala how Randy's match with Mick was a huge stepping stone for him.
> 
> So for nearly a year, it was more Dean featuring Seth and Roman. Do you think the WWE started focusing more on the other members, because things didn't go as planned with Dean?


Dean had the match with Taker but he wasn't getting strong booking tbh. If they wanted him to get more over then he would have been the GOAT heel US champ but instead he did nothing for months and only competed in 6 man tag matches. 

I'm not sure why they didn't book Dean strongly when it seemed like he was the one most ready early on.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Dean got buried because it took Triple H ages to figure out that he was talented. It was all over for him after that. If he'd have hidden his skills there'd still be some hope for him.


----------



## epbbi

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Automatic bans for anyone who says "dat".


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dean got buried because it took Triple H ages to figure out that he was talented. It was all over for him after that. If he'd have hidden his skills there'd still be some hope for him.


:lol you think so? So is Rollins fucked since he is also very talented?


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Question, for nearly the whole first year of Shield being active on the main roster, Dean was heavily focused on. Match with Taker, singles title, the leader, most of the promos etc.
> 
> Do you think WWE was expecting him to get more over?
> They obviously had big plans for the guy. They were building up a feud for Dean with Foley before they found out Mick couldn't pass medical tests. Maybe they were trying to get him over ala how Randy's match with Mick was a huge stepping stone for him.
> 
> So for nearly a year, it was more Dean featuring Seth and Roman. Do you think the WWE started focusing more on the other members, because things didn't go as planned with Dean?


No, I don't think that was the case, they've seemed, to at least me, to be high Reigns since the inception of the Shield. But to your point, Dean was the talker of the group and was one of the two Shield members who had really a lot of experience in the ring and personality, hence why Taker wanted to worked with him. Reigns as a talent wasn't as good enough to have a good and safe match with Taker.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah, he is actually. Reigns is the only one of the 3 who will have any success.

Although Rollins is no good on the mic so fuck him. He won't get to the top because he's a high flyer and Vince doesn't like them, and there's no second belt available for him to grab. Otherwise the two of them would still be in contention for some type of success.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, he is actually. Reigns is the only one of the 3 who will have any success.
> 
> Although Rollins is no good on the mic so fuck him. He won't get to the top because he's a high flyer and Vince doesn't like them, and there's no second belt available for him to grab. Otherwise the two of them would still be in contention for some type of success.


Rollins is alright on the mic, 2nd best in the Shield. He gets promo time for a reason, if they weren't confident in him he'd be stuck on one liners while Dean carried both of them. 

I hope WWE isn't stupid enough to ruin Rollins or Dean. I honestly wouldn't be surprised because I'm seeing credible talent getting buried and nothing atm.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Being the second best in The Shield on the mic is nothing to brag about. Considering the first guy is DEAN AMBROSE and the third guy is ROMAN REIGNS, those are pretty much the two most extreme examples of polar opposites in quality. That's just comparing the sounds of a piano at its most beautiful to the noise of connection problems on your computer. If he's not better on the mic than Reigns then I wouldn't even know what to say. He does suck, though. I don't get any joy out of watching him cut promos in the slightest. As for he wouldn't get mic time if he wasn't good, why not? They don't care about protecting him, if he bombs, so what? It's just Rollins. They want to protect their golden egg and that's ALL they're concerned with.

I assure you they are dumb enough. Anybody can be ruined. Damien Sandow is proof that your level of charisma, character dedication, mic skills and general entertainment value is hopeless in saving you. It's down to their choice and nothing else.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

WWE needs to figure out how to get Seth more over without all these spots and high flying. The boy can wrestle, but only gets serous pops or reactions in bumps or spots. Most like to shit on Jeff Hardy while praising Seth, but WWE is slowly pushing his ass more towards bumps, selling and big spots to get the crowd into him.

At ER, what was everyone talking about? The spot he did from the balcony, yeah? Nothing about his wrestling skills, quality of in ring work or the moves he did, just that one spot.

I think Seth can easily do some cool moves without having to rely on cheap pops like that or constantly putting his body on the line on unnecessary spots/bumps.


Edit: How over was Sandow at his prime?


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Sandow never even got a chance to be over, Wynter. 

Everyone was excited when he got sent up to the main roster then he like... feuded with Brodus Clay or some shit and it just went downhill from there. It's hard to pop and cheer on people in dumb feuds. They always just had him doing dumb things. Never even fought for a belt before. He's like the most extreme case of misuse I've seen in a while, man.


:lol just saw a thread in the RAW section that said something like "Sandow, Most wasted talent in WWE" 
I'm on da money babyyyy!!! No but seriously, it's so obvious. It suckss


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Since it's elimination, they're pretty much setting it up for Roman to be the last man standing, aren't they...? If it's down to one Shield member, I'd jump for joy if it were Dean. I get it, Roman is big, Roman has the look, Roman is WWE born. But how many times is he going to be the last guy fighting? They did it at Survivor Series and they did it with the Wyatt match. I want something fresh here. That 11 on 3 handicap match on Raw felt unpredictable and interesting when he was the first one gone. I want that feeling for this, since right now I'm kind of not caring about wrestling. I'm not saying he has to go first or at all, but please not him being left alone. Too boring.


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Storywise it'd make perfect sense for them to take out "the muscle" first in the match on Sunday. Especially since it's No Holds Barred. They did it tonight, they've done it before with their first encounter. Plus, I absolutely hated having to hear Riley say on the preshow he thinks Dean will get eliminated first. I can understand why, but still. 

This has been the year of surprises when you think about it. Heading into Sunday you already have people saying Roman will be the lone survivor and that's just predictable as fuck. I think the reaction to Roman being the first to go would be great and Dean and Seth will have absolutely no problems making that match entertaining. :mark:

Yes, I realize I'm dreaming. I'm also sleepy. :side:


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Vince Kennedy McMahon values character > wrestling skills. For years now, that man has been running away from the wrestling aspect of the business and so bad wants to be recognized as an entertainment company. And that's what people need to realize. At the moment, WWE/Vince rather will rather have a great character than a great wrestler. As long as they are decent in the ring and their weaknesses can be easily hidden, he's a happy man.
> 
> Vince wants the glory days of AE back. Where the characters were larger than life and the wrestling came second. Some of the biggest stars in the WWE at the time weren't in ring technicians, but man were they great characters. Now, someone who can wrestle their asses off is a bonus, but not necessarily a requirement.
> 
> WWE is an entertainment business people. This isn't the indies where the guy who gets at the top is the best wrestler in the company.
> 
> When and if Trips gains control of the company some time in the future, it may change. But for now, it's all about character and someone who they can turn into a superstar.
> 
> An Adam Rose is more important than a Jack Swagger, despite how good the boy may be and his great amateur wrestling background.
> 
> Adam Rose has a catchy song and a great personality/gimmick that the crowd can get into. So A Jack Swagger will job to an Adam Rose who is higher on the pecking order.
> 
> Having superior wrestling skills means nothing to WWE in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Tell Vince to choose between having a Bret Hart or Rock, and he will choose The Rock every time.


Attitude Era was never Vince's intention. It was something they were forced to do coz WCW were whipping their ass week in week out. Ever since they bought out the competition, he's done everything in his power to slowly but surely move away from the image WWE created of themselves during that time period.

If anything, he wants the 80s back- the days of Hulkamania, Savage and the like. You can see it with John Cena and his appeal to kids, babyfaces dominating feuds for the most part etc. This slight change in the last few years has more of an HHH influence than Vince I'd say since HHH was a part of the AE and grew up idolizing Flair and the Horsemen. His idea of running a fed may be very different to Vince's.

Which brings me to the character > ring work debate. For Vince, once upon a time, sure. For HHH, I have seen he places quite some emphasis on ring work. Strongest evidence of this is NXT. Bo Dallas was the exception since he was a great heel character and they had a great underdog face in Sami Zayn chasing the title. Otherwise look at the champions they've had- Seth Rollins, Paige, Adrian Neville. Cesaro vs Zayn which was their biggest featured program to date. Trips does look for the look and mic skills, but he values in ring work far more than Vince.

Also, with more and more internet fans (and international), ring work is more important than ever. Ziggler, Cesaro, Bryan all got the people to get behind them mostly due to their in ring abilities. They may have a few other factors but surely strong character work wasn't one of them.

Not to say character work is unimportant- it's still a major factor to get you over but Adam Rose is a bad example :lol He's just not connecting to the crowds (outside UK :side while Swagger with Zeb will always be more over anywhere they go in the US. He may be jobbing to Rose now since Rose is new and they want him to succeed but at this rate don't be surprised if Rose is jobbing to Sheamus in a few months :lol

You may not have the best wrestler at the top of your promotion, but you absolutely need these guys to carry the PPVs and feud with your top stars, and for that you must book them to look credible. If you only had good characters in matches at a PPV, I can imagine not watching much already


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

BTW, in an update on that scan in which Ambrose said Reigns and Rollins were his "former" partners - it was from the KIDS magazine. So it could've very well been a misprint. Maybe. Kinda. Who knows.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Question, for nearly the whole first year of Shield being active on the main roster, Dean was heavily focused on. Match with Taker, singles title, the leader, most of the promos etc.
> 
> Do you think WWE was expecting him to get more over?
> They obviously had big plans for the guy. They were building up a feud for Dean with Foley before they found out Mick couldn't pass medical tests. Maybe they were trying to get him over ala how Randy's match with Mick was a huge stepping stone for him.
> 
> So for nearly a year, it was more Dean featuring Seth and Roman. Do you think the WWE started focusing more on the other members, because things didn't go as planned with Dean?


In my opinion they worked it that way because they knew he was the most confident talker, so they put him out the front in order to gain everybody's attention instead of just making them the same old generic muscle guys that beat people up. Rollins (at the time) really wasn't as good on the mic... and Reigns... um, well, he's improved. :lol Sorry, no he really has compared to when he first started on the main roster: a lot more confident, and when he's allowed to, he does show more of a character beyond the generic 'strong, silent, powerhouse' that he was in the beginning (at least to me that's what it felt like).

Dean had the best qualities/all-round abilities out of all three, to be that un-official leader role in order to draw us all in and keep us interested. Then over time we've all seen how consistently amazing Seth can be in the ring, and he has improved +++++ on the mic. We've also seen Roman improve from where he started and how now he is in a way portrayed as the un-official leader because, 1.) even though they are around the same size really, his stature and how he carries himself makes him seem larger, 2.) being the ones with the power-moves draws the attention to him, and probably 3.) how he looks compared to the other two (crappy, but true).

I think the WWE still has their eyes set on Ambrose, it's like twice now that Triple H has allowed Dean to not only get out of the Pedigree, but to do it in a way that throws him over a table and then today over the ring ropes to the floor. (EDIT: He also is the one that starts all the mic work too, and generally speaking is the one that has the longest length of time given to him to talk out of the 3 of them). 
As much as I would LOVE to see Ambrose highlighted more (just have him in every segment... :dance), I appreciate the more slow development of it all. I want to be watching him in 5 years in the main event as the top-heel, having everyone loving to hate him... rather then have him pushed down our throats where many others would just get really sick of him (not me... never happening :lol ).
The faster pushes are what turns me off- the way they did with Orton, Sheamus, et al. There just isn't enough time to really get to 'know' them and want to invest in their actual characters when they do the fast push.

So yeah, I think they still have great plans for him, but are being smart and taking it slow.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

RAW was boring
WWE has no ability to make RAW at the same level throughout the year
We're at that time where everything is equal and repetitive
And everything is predictable
The only thing different is Brayn situation, but WWE was forced to do something different because Brayb injury

I continue with the idea that Roman should be the first to be eliminated, because he is "the Big Dog"


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I know not many people are interested in the Payback PPV but match quality whore that I am, I really think this could be a sleeper hit so I'm excited :lol

Shield vs Evolution- Show stealer

Cena/Wyatt Last man Standing- Could be really good or really bad. Fingers crossed

BNB vs RVD- IC title feels more prestigious than it has in months. BNB's been very solid recently. Should be good.

Cesaro vs Sheamus- Will be great. Guaranteed. Has had a decent build too.

Paige vs Alicia- Fuck what the nonsensical haters think. Paige sells like a champ and makes Alicia's offense look devastating. Alicia's on a roll too. Give them time and it will be memorable.

Rusev vs Big E- two athletic big men going at it? With LANA at ringside? I'm watching.

Summer vs Layla- Is this on the card? Ok this won't be good, but this angle's letting Summer show off her range as a performer and personality so am happy.

Bryan's decision- Bryan will be MEGA over in Chicago and the decision should be interesting- really no idea what's gonna happen.

CM Punk anyone?


And we know that Chicago crowd will be :banderas

All that's needed is a Bo Dallas appearance. Really looking forward to Payback.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

WWE is in the business of entertainment not wrestling. The faster some people realize this, the better for them it will be,


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> WWE is in the business of entertainment not wrestling. The faster some people realize this, the better for them it will be,


And yet, without the wrestling there won't be much entertainment :cool2

That Orton/Maddox gif in you sig :banderas Wrestling is just homoerotic entertainment :mark: :lol

How Vince hasn't put them into the porn industry to make some money? 

Does anyone know why they decided to remove Ambrose/Orton? I know that since it's the last show before the PPV they had to do a run-in against each other but still :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Entertainment should be the focus on Raw and Smackdown. They build up to a match at a PPV and when that PPV comes, people want to see that match. The match should deliver.

I don't mind most of these feuds other than the fact they give away the matches on free TV already. They should do a better job in creating interest. But since it's PPV time, I'll focus on the matches. If the matches are good, it will be remembered as a good PPV.

Someone like Bray garners a lot of interest with his promos for instance but if the match ends up like their steel cage match at ER, that's what the audience remembers.


I liked the contract signing though. Reigns going "Fuck this chair, fuck that chair" while Ambrose and Rollins were talking. And ofc Trips with the sledgehammer :mark:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> WWE is in the business of entertainment not wrestling. The faster some people realize this, the better for them it will be,


Nah.....2014 was legit - best year for us middle W guys in a long time:

The Wyatts Vs The Shield 1 - Elimination Chamber)
Sami Zayn Vs Cesaro - NXT ArRIVAL
Triple H vs Daniel Bryan - WM30
The Wyatts Vs The Shield 2 - RAW
Daniel Bryan Vs Bray Wyatt - Royal Rumble
The Wyatts Vs The Shield 3 - Main Event
The Wyatts Vs The Shield 4 - Raw
Real Americans Vs Rhodes Dynasty - Main Event
Cesaro vs Cena - RAW
The Shield vs Evolution - ER

I could go on tbh, I think entertainment and Wrestling can co-exist just fine and Triple H gives me hope for the future that they will  :mark::mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Btw Big Dave has really grown on me. Sold that Superman punch beautifully. IWC owes that man an apology :lol


Btw we're going through the post Mania lull which happens every year. Once Payback and MITB come around and they start building towards Summerslam, things should pick up again. Last year's run from Payback to SS was GOAT :mark:

This year, Shield will likely be the focus for the big summer angle and it should be just as good. Stoked :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Btw Big Dave has really grown on me. Sold that Superman punch beautifully. IWC owes that man an apology :lol


I actually hate his selling of punches/kicks :lol

But Rollins as always with that GOAT selling :dance That's how you should sell a move, not getting up immediately after the three count time :no:

Did anyone else marked out for Ambrose/HHH and Rollins/Orton in the brawl?


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I liked the contract signing though. Reigns going "Fuck this chair, fuck that chair" while Ambrose and Rollins were talking. And ofc Trips with the sledgehammer :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Rollins has always been great at selling but Batista always sells the Superman punch well imo. Even at ER, after the Rollins dive, when Reigns hit him with it, he just went limp like a dead man :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rollins has always been great at selling but Batista always sells the Superman punch well imo. Even at ER, after the Rollins dive, when Reigns hit him with it, he just went limp like a dead man :lol


He seems to stay upright for quite some time before he falls down, while I prefer him instantly touching the mat.

Wondering what crazy stunt Rollins will pull out on Payback :hmm: Still expecting him to do that Phoenix Splash, that would be so epic :mark: (Like Gabriel's 450 splash after the Nexus debuted, perfect way to finish a beatdown)


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Found this on tumblr and it made me single tear.







































> Escape Artist Dean Ambrose and Triple H.
> 
> Pedigree: 0, Ambrose: 3


:lmao :banderas :ambrose3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> Found this on tumblr and it made me single tear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :banderas :ambrose3



CALLLLYYYYY
Do not do this to me. I am in my work diner eating lunch... I can get feels in front of these people. I will look insane.

My boyyyyss... Trips and Ambrose. Be still my heart. When they start brawling all is right in the world! :mark: :banderas :ambrose3


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> CALLLLYYYYY
> Do not do this to me. I am in my work diner eating lunch... I can get feels in front of these people. I will look insane.
> 
> My boyyyyss... Trips and Ambrose. Be still my heart. When they start brawling all is right in the world! :mark: :banderas :ambrose3


Oh, my apologies. :ambrose

I love when those two interact. It's the fucking little things I swear. I know this has already been discussed, but everyone should know that Hunter, the egomaniac that he is, wouldn't just let anybody break out of and counter the pedigree this much. Those two have amazing chemistry.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Nah.....2014 was legit - best year for us middle W guys in a long time:
> 
> The Wyatts Vs The Shield 1 - Elimination Chamber)
> Sami Zayn Vs Cesaro - NXT ArRIVAL
> Triple H vs Daniel Bryan - WM30
> The Wyatts Vs The Shield 2 - RAW
> Daniel Bryan Vs Bray Wyatt - Royal Rumble
> The Wyatts Vs The Shield 3 - Main Event
> The Wyatts Vs The Shield 4 - Raw
> Real Americans Vs Rhodes Dynasty - Main Event
> Cesaro vs Cena - RAW
> The Shield vs Evolution - ER
> 
> I could go on tbh, I think entertainment and Wrestling can co-exist just fine and Triple H gives me hope for the future that they will  :mark::mark:


I really dont see how this discredits the fact that WWE is an entertainment company selling the product of pro wrestling as entertainment and not a sport. :draper2


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So since evo had the upper hand this time, shield wins sunday right?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> So since evo had the upper hand this time, shield wins sunday right?


Shield wins or we riot!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Shield wins or we riot!!!!!!


*YAAAAAS!*


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Shield wins or we riot!!!!!!


There is that, but just looking at Ambrose makes everything alright for me again. Not to mention, I'm a lover not a fighter.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> There is that, but just looking at Ambrose makes everything alright for me again. Not to mention, I'm a lover not a fighter.


*NOOOOO!*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I really dont see how this discredits the fact that WWE is an entertainment company selling the product of pro wrestling as entertainment and not a sport. :draper2


 :aries2 I agree with this ^, but you're also agreeing with me right? No wrestling without entertainment, no entertainment without wrestling. They can't sell the entertainment without good wrestling and can't make the wrestling compelling without good entertainment. They should never try and sell it as sport and no fan should look at it as a sport - Chicken egg scenario tbh :draper2



Shenroe said:


> So since evo had the upper hand this time, shield wins sunday right?





-UNDEAD- said:


> *YAAAAAS!*


HELL YEAH, what happened after that fuck knows.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> :aries2 I agree with this ^, but you're also agreeing with me right? No wrestling without entertainment, no entertainment without wrestling. They can't sell the entertainment without good wrestling and can't make the wrestling compelling without good entertainment. They should never try and sell it as sport and no fan should look at it as a sport - Chicken egg scenario tbh :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEAH, what happened after that fuck knows.


Yes we're on the same page. All I'm saying is the wrestling IS the entertainment and they're not two separate things.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes we're on the same page. All I'm saying is the wrestling IS the entertainment and they're not two separate things.


Same Page Zero 









:banderas


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

"Wrestling is not important"
You guys confuse me with these statements

RAW/Smackdown = Entertainment and Wrestling are important
PPV = Wrestling is most important


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



-UNDEAD- said:


> *NOOOOO!*


I'll be with you hoes in spirit? :draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Same Page Zero
> :frustrate
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


Y'all know I cant stand that fucker nowhere. Damn straight I'm the president of The Bo Dallas Haters club. I own my hating.

Off topic, does anyone know of a decent illustrator that's better than MS Paint? Oh and it must be free. I need to draw a pelican for work (dont ask)


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Y'all know I cant stand that fucker nowhere. Damn straight I'm the president of The Bo Dallas Haters club. I own my hating.
> 
> Off topic, does anyone know of a decent illustrator that's better than MS Paint? Oh and it must be free. I need to draw a pelican for work (dont ask)


Hmm, as far as free goes you can get MyPaint. That program is free. Paint Tool Sai is more illustration oriented and gives a 30 day free trial. With sai it has a tool that makes Adobe Illustrator quality lines without even needing a tablet.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

If I were you, I'd just request Calahart to draw it for me


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Hmm, as far as free goes you can get MyPaint. That program is free. Paint Tool Sai is more illustration oriented and gives a 30 day free trial. With sai it has a tool that makes Adobe Illustrator quality lines without even needing a tablet.


Thank you. So I can draw with just a mouse?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> If I were you, I'd just request Calahart to draw it for me


:ambrose3



SubZero3:16 said:


> Thank you. So I can draw with just a mouse?


With sai, yes. If you decide to get it then I can try to help you through it on skype or something.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

oh damn, i missed RAW. 

Dazzeeee


----------



## tbp82

*Re: best career in shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm talking about talent, not accomplishments. You don't need a world title to be one of the best talents of all time, you need it to be successful. He's not successful and he never will be but that's COMPLETELY different. That would be like me saying Jake Roberts isn't talented, that's completely ridiculous. He's talented but it doesn't MATTER because it didn't get him to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Jordan? The job guy? I don't think so, especially because he's black and we know what Vince does with black talent.
> 
> Shaun Ricker, IDK, MAYBE. I don't think he's even on tv yet though, is he?


Haven't seen Jason Jordan much on NXT actually and job guy? Last match I saw with him he and Tye Dillenger won a tag match. As far as the black thing goes. I read that a lot on this board but The Rock is arguably the top star of all-time and no doubt top 3 and he's black (I know half black but if the half black Barack Obama is the first black president then The Rock is first black WWE Champion). So I think race plays no role in it.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Don't see much in Jason Jordan.
> 
> Slate Randall can be real good if they use him well.


That's interesting because Jordan and Randall are very similiar. Both have great physiques both have great looks. But, Randall has way more experience. I love Shaun Ricker but the only thing Randall has on him is experience.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shield losing... Trips had gotta bury them at least once in the feud. C'mon guys :HHH2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Shield losing... Trips had gotta bury them at least once in the feud. C'mon guys :HHH2


It's always an itch too deep not to scratch.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*










Sometimes I question my taste in the male form.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Sometimes I question my taste in the male form.


How so? If you're talking Ambrose then you better shut your whore mouth right now and re-think your life.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Shield losing... Trips had gotta bury them at least once in the feud. C'mon guys :HHH2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know, right?


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Sometimes I question my taste in the male form.


 

girl hold up now


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> How so? If you're talking Ambrose then you better shut your whore mouth right now and re-think your life.



Oh believe me I soon remembered why











I am being shallow. Excuse me I have been stuck in a office all day surrounded by people who do not know of my love for the wrassle. 

Ambrose and his specialness is the reason he is my favourite.




Deptford said:


> girl hold up now


He dropped the pen Deppie. I felt embarrassed for him. fpalmfpalm:lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh believe me I soon remembered why


It's great to have you back on track!











tylermoxreigns said:


> He dropped the pen Deppie. I felt embarrassed for him. fpalmfpalm:lmao :lmao


Things HAPPEN, TMR! If I were a walking breathing ticking time bomb I'd probably drop a few pens myself.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> It's great to have you back on track!


No this is why he's really my fave ^^^^ those geeky moments (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> No this is why he's really my fave ^^^^ those geeky moments (Y)(Y)(Y)


I love those little moments as well. 

I also love



when




he



looks




like





THIS









:wall


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> He dropped the pen Deppie. I felt embarrassed for him. fpalmfpalm:lmao :lmao


omg Im literally putting my hand over my mouth cuz im  so hard right now TMR :lol :lol 

He's specialllll, we do have to remember that at the end of the day. fpalm


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I love those little moments as well.
> 
> I also love
> 
> 
> 
> when
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he
> 
> 
> 
> looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall


I'm not even a girl but :done


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Did anyone feel the embarrassment radiating off of Ambrose though - re: dropping the pen? 

THE BEARD WAS BACK.... _Always_ got time for that



Spoiler: love a good reaction gif















Edit: Cally, you're right re: doing more embarassing things but when he went for the double save and failed... _Aww bae_ 










Ignore me I'm super bitchy today
I'm only horrible to the people who are my faves *shifty eyes*


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm sure he's done much more embarrassing things. He's good at improv and turning a situation into something silly.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Shenroe said:


> I'm not even a girl but :done


Shenroe is now one of us. Good work ladies. I have taught you well :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Shenroe is now one of us. Good work ladies. I have taught you well :cool2


I couldn't have been more proud and humble.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> He dropped the pen Deppie. I felt embarrassed for him. fpalmfpalm:lmao :lmao


I not
I :lmao

Dean is the kind of characters who can make the most embarrassing things and still be Cool doing it


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm more impressed by the fact that Seth and Roman didn't start laughing....I would have


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Can anyone here lipread? If so, Ambrose at about 51ish seconds would interest me :waffle


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Bearodactyl said:


> Can anyone here lipread? If so, Ambrose at about 51ish seconds would interest me :waffle


We had a discussion about this before, there is definitely a 'motherf***ers' in there :lmao

Edit: this has been annoying me

I've got "ready? there we go motherfuckers" or "thats what i'm hoping motherfuckers" or 'then you owe me, motherfuckers'

:lmao

Basically I'm crap at reading lips


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Shenroe is now one of us. Good work ladies. I have taught you well :cool2


Zero ok you good and all but you know I'm helping bring in some of that straight male demographic baby girl you know that right? Ok good . oh TMr I was feeling that embarrassment strong though. Oh my god I just wanted to be like its ok dean! He was face palming himself so hard I wanted to comfor that poor baby so bad :argh:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Been meaning to post this in here some time ago. Figured now was as good a time as any.



(Y)




I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Fuck. I was looking forward to that match. :frustrate
> 
> And hey jacq. :dance Still not back yet. :lol Hope your having fun in paris.


Punky!!! :dance

:lol I'm surviving somehow. It's my last night here though, so I'll be back soon 

Dang, no Randy/Dean crazy-off, Halfie!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Orton's never crazy in Evolution though :lol He was always smooth as fuck back then.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

On the subject of the pen:

Besides Dean, was funny to see Batista also drop the pen


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You guys thought Ambrose was embarrassed? I thought it played perfectly with his unhinged thing, like he was so anxious/excited to make that type of match official.

I mean, obviously he wasn't meant to drop the pen, but when he did, it just felt like excitement on his part rather than embarrassment.



tylermoxreigns said:


> We had a discussion about this before, there is definitely a 'motherf***ers' in there :lmao
> 
> Edit: this has been annoying me
> 
> I've got "ready? there we go motherfuckers" or "thats what i'm hoping motherfuckers" or 'then you owe me, motherfuckers'
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Basically I'm crap at reading lips


"ready? There we go, motherfuckers" is the one.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ambrose on RAW, all the stuff you guys posted today, Dean with that growing fucking most awesome beard ever, that Pen and that GOAT acting, everybody struggled with that Pen though, the way Ambrose hold the mic was fantastic, but what made it Best was his fucking hair on his fucking forehead... 
Fuck


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ney watchu doing up so late? :lol

Yeah man that scruffy beard he's got going on :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> Zero ok you good and all but you know I'm helping bring in some of that *straight* male demographic baby girl you know that right? Ok good . oh TMr I was feeling that embarrassment strong though. Oh my god I just wanted to be like its ok dean! He was face palming himself so hard I wanted to comfor that poor baby so bad :argh:


Straight?









Well…umm… okay if that's what you're going with . Stay cute boo


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Speaking of not so straight males. Whatever happened to Res?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/48083021
http://www.cbs46.com/category/209315/bettermornings

Roman Reigns interviews for you hoes who care :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/48083021
> http://www.cbs46.com/category/209315/bettermornings
> 
> Roman Reigns interviews for you hoes who care :lol


Thanks hunny boo boo. Have I told you how pretty you are recently?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Thanks hunny boo boo. Have I told you how pretty you are recently?



Awwww shucks. Stop *waves Zero off while blushing*











So, is this going to be a regular ol' match where one of the stables comes out on top or will something big happen between Shield and Evolution at Payback? Something to change the course of the storyline or really up the ante in this feud?

I know some are thinking Roman may swerve and join Evolution, but I think something will be planted for the build toward Roman vs Hunter.

Hunter made it very clear he wants to eviscerate the Shield, end their very existence as a stable. Could just be more smack talk, but does anyone feel his focus on saying this will be the last time the Shield will be in the ring could mean something?

Or it's just like the situation where people read too much into Trips repeatedly saying war and expected a War Games match?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Awwww shucks. Stop *waves Zero off while blushing*



The fact that you did not detect the obvious sarcasm in my post scares me a bit :hmm:


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Awwww shucks. Stop *waves Zero off while blushing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this going to be a regular ol' match where one of the stables comes out on top or will something big happen between Shield and Evolution at Payback? Something to change the course of the storyline or really up the ante in this feud?
> 
> I know some are thinking Roman may swerve and join Evolution, but I think something will be planted for the build toward Roman vs Hunter.
> 
> Hunter made it very clear he wants to eviscerate the Shield, end their very existence as a stable. Could just be more smack talk, but *does anyone feel his focus on saying this will be the last time the Shield will be in the ring could mean something?
> 
> Or it's just like the situation where people read too much into Trips repeatedly saying war and expected a War Games match?*


I honestly don't know, but I do feel like I'm being blindsided somehow. 

They had their feud with the Wyatt Fam, their feud with Evolution.. There's no "up" from there in 3 man tag. Something about the dynamic will have to be changed, and that could be a big thing or a little thing, but if it's a big thing then this is the calm before the storm, and we don't even know we're in it... :waffle


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Straight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well…umm… okay if that's what you're going with . Stay cute boo


God dammit zero you have nevrrrr acknowledged the fact that I was straight not even once ughhhh. This is always your reply. :no:


Calabrose said:


> Speaking of not so straight males. Whatever happened to Res?


I was wondering that too tho. He quoted me in another thread or something recently but I haven't seen him here lately. Maybe he lost his love for Rollins?


----------



## Callisto

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



> A female fan jumped over the barrier and rushed The Shield as they kicked off tonight's WWE SmackDown tapings in Atlanta. Police quickly grabbed the woman and took her away. One fan in attendance noted that she was handcuffed but we can't confirm that.


Fess up. Which one of you was it?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Some crazy bitch was bound to do this sooner or later :lol

I guess whichever member doesn't post for a few days here got arrested :side:


I REALLY hope someone puts up a video on Youtube.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Can't wait for MITB. If the Shield come down around where I'm sitting I'll be giving Reigns my finisher. the Soup of the Day, he'd legit get knocked out










I hope Evo and Shield end at Payback. I remember Magneto posted an article about it lasting till Summerslam and I thought that was too long. If we're getting the same old shit now I couldn't imagine how it would be in a few months if they were still feuding.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Callisto said:


> Fess up. Which one of you was it?


I'm afraid I'm not that brave. Or stupid.





Soup of the day... Awesome :lel


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Of course it's in the south fpalm 
I'm telling you guys, these people straight do not know how to act in public!!!

You know she's gonna Be the most ratchet if she's from ATL too. Good lord..


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> How so? If you're talking Ambrose then* you better shut your whore mouth right now and re-think your life.*


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The ambrose thirst in this thread today >>>>>>>>>


so freakin beautiful i could cry


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

There needs to be more Ambrose days 

:lmao at the Soup of The Day.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


I got a little over emotional, I know...
TMR was just scarin me for a sec there.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

anyone see that magazine scan thingy? could have some major spoilers... 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....809_718996964814710_2443379165492173559_n.jpg

Linked it since I don't know how to put images in spoilers.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Happy Birthday to *The Architect* aka









Aka the only reason why the Shield are where they are aka Best member of the group :rollins


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Happy birthday Rollins. BITW. :cool2


----------



## Vyer

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Happy birthday, Rollins!


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RatedR10 said:


> anyone see that magazine scan thingy? could have some major spoilers...
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....809_718996964814710_2443379165492173559_n.jpg
> 
> Linked it since I don't know how to put images in spoilers.


omgomgomgomgomgomgomg


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah Frico (i think) looked around and it's from an international WWE Kids magazine, so we were hoping it was just an issue with translation.


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> Yeah Frico (i think) looked around and it's from an international WWE Kids magazine, so we were hoping it was just an issue with translation.


Yep. 8*D

And Happy B-Day to Seth "GOAT" Rollins aka one of the reasons as to why I still watch. Can't wait for Sunday.







#BeastMode

Also, "Soup of the Day" is epic. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RatedR10 said:


> anyone see that magazine scan thingy? could have some major spoilers...
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....809_718996964814710_2443379165492173559_n.jpg
> 
> Linked it since I don't know how to put images in spoilers.


Yeah we already discussed it and we came to the agreement that it was most likely a misprint. Thanks for sharing anyways though.
:ambrose

Happy Birthday Seth! :dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> God dammit zero you have nevrrrr acknowledged the fact that I was straight not even once ughhhh. This is always your reply. :no:
> 
> 
> I was wondering that too tho. He quoted me in another thread or something recently but I haven't seen him here lately. Maybe he lost his love for Rollins?


Ressy will never lose his love for Rollins. He was the original Seth lover back when everyone was on the Ambrose bandwagon.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Happy Birthday Seth ' Ninja' Rollins :cheer :cheer


















That's right. You are fabulous!


----------



## Asenath

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Callisto said:


> Fess up. Which one of you was it?


Wasn't me. I was at work all night.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Awwww shucks. Stop *waves Zero off while blushing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this going to be a regular ol' match where one of the stables comes out on top or will something big happen between Shield and Evolution at Payback? Something to change the course of the storyline or really up the ante in this feud?
> 
> I know some are thinking Roman may swerve and join Evolution, but I think something will be planted for the build toward Roman vs Hunter.
> 
> Hunter made it very clear he wants to eviscerate the Shield, end their very existence as a stable. Could just be more smack talk, but does anyone feel his focus on saying this will be the last time the Shield will be in the ring could mean something?
> 
> Or it's just like the situation where people read too much into Trips repeatedly saying war and expected a War Games match?



I vote for something big. The whole feud has been strangely lacking. I hope they're planning a glorious shocker that takes it to the next level.




Callisto said:


> Fess up. Which one of you was it?


*Posting so no one thinks it's me 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MY PRECIOUS BABY SETH!!! To another year of Blackouts and adorableness and general awesome!! :cheer :dance :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't believe any of you guys tbh. This could be some Shield fangirl conspiracy to finally get them and imprison them in one of your basements :rock5

If I was them I'd run......


----------



## JacqSparrow

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I don't believe any of you guys tbh. This could be some Shield fangirl conspiracy to finally get them and imprison them in one of your basements :rock5
> 
> If I was them I'd run......


I prefer them outside my basement :lol 

Bunny might just try that though 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Callisto said:


> Fess up. Which one of you was it?


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Callisto said:


> Fess up. Which one of you was it?


*There are far worse things than being handcuffed around The Shield... even for a **** like me.*


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Hit-Girl said:


> *There are far worse things than being handcuffed around The Shield... even for a **** like me.*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Callisto said:


> Fess up. Which one of you was it?



Reminds me of the security guard at the Nottingham show telling me not to run and jump the barricading when Shield came out. My face was exactly like JTs in that gif. Absolute none face.

Like pfffft really?! Got more class than that thanks.

Shit like this ruins it for everyone else. 


Also Happy Birthday to the Ninja. The guy whose nine lives should be up by now... "LIKE A CAT" but clearly he is too much OF A GODDDD-uhh and no sells death :cheer :cheer





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Also Happy Birthday to the Ninja. The guy whose nine lives should be up by now... "LIKE A CAT" but clearly he is too much OF A GODDDD-uhh :cheer :cheer
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Four days left. Triple H's words were ominous. Will it be the last we see The Shield as a unit, or was that merely "we'll destroy you" posturing? I'm not convinced the split happens at Payback, but that doesn't stop me from dreading the other shoe dropping. :shiiit

What else is there for them after Evolution? Optimistically, a singles run for all three while remaining a unit. Still feel like there's a little more money to be made from them as a babyface team before they split, but who knows?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> Four days left. Triple H's words were ominous. Will it be the last we see The Shield as a unit, or was that merely "we'll destroy you" posturing? I'm not convinced the split happens at Payback, but that doesn't stop me from dreading the other shoe dropping. :shiiit


I don't wanna think about it. Unless it's an Ambrose betrayal, I don't wanna think about it. enaldo


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shield goes over on Payback. 

Sheamus drops title to Cesaro.

Joins Evo. 

HHH vs Reigns, Rollins/Ambrose vs Orton/Sheamus for Summerslam.

Please get the tag titles on Orton/Sheamus somehow. Dean/Seth win it at SS.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> Four days left. Triple H's words were ominous. Will it be the last we see The Shield as a unit, or was that merely "we'll destroy you" posturing? I'm not convinced the split happens at Payback, but that doesn't stop me from dreading the other shoe dropping. :shiiit
> 
> What else is there for them after Evolution? Optimistically, a singles run for all three while remaining a unit. Still feel like there's a little more money to be made from them as a babyface team before they split, but who knows?



I agree Telos. There'd just something about this pay per view but then part of me thinks are they really going to make this happen on, what is essentially, a throw away PPV? 

Is Reigns gonna be great enough to be able to carry the weight of a match between him and Trips at SS without being known as a third of The Shield. I'm still highly in the camp that their ME weight comes from them as a group - honestly I don't think any of them are solidified enough to be considered singles stars yet. We need a big break up story. So unless their break up is gonna be the big story of the summer - you know we always get that one thing don't we? - then I'm not convinced.

Then again I think I may have just talked myself out of my own argument because that is totally feasible as being the big summer storyline if Bryan is worse than they initially thought he would be.

Gotta be an Ambrose betrayal though (and I wasn't getting those vibes on Raw) 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Only way Shield loses is if Sheamus costs them. Yeah sticking with my theory let's see.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't see an Ambrose betrayal in the books. I don't see evo going over them and I don't see sheamus interfering. Rainmakahhhh where Did you get that theory anyways? Jw. I haven't paid the closest attention to raw lately. 

Anyways I'm convinced that magazine was photoshopped or a misprint like you guys said. that's the only explanation..

Lol and off subject why do you wanna live at castle black that place looks boring as shit!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Not necessarily saying that I see it coming at this point. It's just...the only way I want it to happen. enaldo


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Not necessarily saying that I see it coming at this point. It's just...the only way I want it to happen. enaldo


Yaa it's the only way I want it to happen too. It'd just be a shame if it randomly happened at a b ppv with no real build to him doing it.

But then again, how much higher on the card can you get than facing evo? Who knows they might do it


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> I don't see an Ambrose betrayal in the books. I don't see evo going over them and I don't see sheamus interfering. Rainmakahhhh where Did you get that theory anyways? Jw. I haven't paid the closest attention to raw lately.
> 
> Anyways I'm convinced that magazine was photoshopped or a misprint like you guys said. that's the only explanation..
> 
> Lol and off subject why do you wanna live at castle black that place looks boring as shit!!!



Well Batista's leaving, so Shield should get the win. Almost 100% confident. On the small chance they lose, someone has to help HHH and enter Sheamus. There have been rumors of him turning heel or joining Evo for a while, so add to that Dave's departure and I just made a guess :lol

Been guessing since before ER actually, may be WAY off but let's see.

Also Cesaro, being with Paul Heyman, it's quite possible he may beat Sheamus. Then Sheamus can move up from the midcard and work as a heel. HHH will be tied up with Reigns until Summerslam, so Ambrose/Rollins need something to do. Orton's there, but with no Batista, he needs a partner.


And oh, I'm a Jon Snow mark that's why :lol Jaime Lannister mark too but King's Landing is too fucked up.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> Yaa it's the only way I want it to happen too. It'd just be a shame if it randomly happened at a b ppv with no real build to him doing it.
> 
> But then again, how much higher on the card can you get than facing evo? Who knows they might do it


Of course it would need the proper build up. Even if it meant them doing whatever for another year and then leading up to a new betrayal angle then that would be great.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't wanna see Shemus lose to Cesaro then join Evolution unless it's a DQ loss or he gets a cheap quick loss to Cesaro then beats the crap outta Cesaro. 

With that being stated if WWE is going with Shemus and Evolution I'd have him walk out US Champion either with a win or by retaining with a loss. Then in the elimination match have it down to Reigns and Triple H when Shemus comes in and brouge kicks Reigns giving Triple H the win. So now for Money in the Bank all three members can be significant because you'd have Roman vs. Shemus for the US Title and then Dean and Seth can be in the Money in the Bank match. Wyatts take the Tag Titles at Money in the Bank. At battleground you get Dean/Seth vs. Orton/Triple H and then Roman vs. Shemus 2. At Summerslam you get Dean/Seth vs. Wyatts Tag Titles and Roman vs. Triple H.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I like the thought of Sheamus coming in and screwing over The Shield. This keeps the groups together, and adds a new dynamic with Sheamus joining Evolution. The matches will be better, as Batista doesn't really add that much excitement(no offense to the old man), and hopefully we can get that War Games match at Battle Ground like I've been anticipating on seeing.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Kinda hope the Shield do split, they are awesome but there's only so much you can do as a face stable. And them being a unit and going after singles titles wouldn't work since they've been hyped as a unit since day one. I know WWE as gone away from that the last few months with the strong booking of one guy though so I wouldn't put it past them. 

Not interested in Sheamus joining Evo at all lol. This Shield/Evo feud needs to end. So amazing that this feud should be huge and interesting but it doesn't compare to the short feud the a Shield had with the Wyatt's.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Kinda hope the Shield do split, they are awesome but there's only so much you can do as a face stable. And them being a unit and going after singles titles wouldn't work since they've been hyped as a unit since day one. I know WWE as gone away from that the last few months with the strong booking of one guy though so I wouldn't put it past them.
> 
> Not interested in Sheamus joining Evo at all lol. This Shield/Evo feud needs to end. So amazing that this feud should be huge and interesting but it doesn't compare to the short feud the a Shield had with the Wyatt's.


That Wyatt/Shield feud had a few staredown between two new and dominant fractions. They didn't wrestle each other every week like Shield/Evo do now. Had they kept it short and sweet, the feud would have been much better.

Sometimes less is more.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> That Wyatt/Shield feud had a few staredown between two new and dominant fractions. They didn't wrestle each other every week like Shield/Evo do now. Had they kept it short and sweet, the feud would have been much better.
> 
> Sometimes less is more.


I agree. The Shield Evolution feud in its current form is kinda stale. It needs to end or inject some new blood into the feud.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

. 

But they've been dragging feuds out for too long ever sice the RA. It's just a change in booking I've always wanted; shorter, sweeter feuds.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> And oh, I'm a Jon Snow mark that's why :lol Jaime Lannister mark too but King's Landing is too fucked up.


Lol kings landing is ridiculous!!!! 

But eww John snow blah. I'm a Stannis and Ramsey mark though so I guess we're kinda on opposite ends of characters there :lol 

I do like Tyrian though but who doesn't. Can't wait for the viper and the mountain!!!!! Suppose to be biggest episode since purple wedding ahhhhhhhhhh. 

I need more game of throne friends on here since pyro stopped responding to me :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*










How I just barely saw this gif now is beyond me. :wall


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> How I just barely saw this gif now is beyond me. :wall


Hope Roman's attire stays similiar to that attire when he goes on his singles run.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> That Wyatt/Shield feud had a few staredown between two new and dominant fractions. They didn't wrestle each other every week like Shield/Evo do now. Had they kept it short and sweet, the feud would have been much better.
> 
> Sometimes less is more.


Yeah I agree that less is more. They didn't touch each other for weeks which is what made their 1st match so special. Getting this is awesome and dueling chants before they even touched :banderas


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The problem with the feud: it just doesn't feel big. Not how Shield, one of the the most popular acts today, versus Evolution, one of the biggest stables in history, should feel. Come on, this is the muthafuckin bosses named Dean, Roman and Seth vs Evolution, who used to wreak havoc back in the day and dominated like no other in their time.

They rushed Evolution together so the boys would have something to do without breaking them up yet. They needed some formidable opponents to really establish their babyface run and Evolution was the solution. I get that, I do. There were no other rivals other than the Wyatts--who are busy--who the boys could face.

But the biggest mistake was WWE not establishing Evolution as a legit threat to the boys. 

I think WWE expected the audience to gravitate towards Evolution because of their impressive history and the fact Trips, Randy and Batista are some of the top heels today. They didn't expect for the crowd to not give a shit. There should have been more build up for the fans who weren't there for the Reign of Terror. They needed to understand Evo are a stable to be feared. Right now the only legit heel in that stable is Trips. Randy has been made to look like a coward before they reunited and Batista still hasn't really done anything to make him look like a monster heel.

Then to add on top of that, they lost the first match against the boys when it should have been a way to really showcase how monstrous and a big deal this stable was/is. They should have nearly destroyed the Shield and got the win. And that would have been a good reason for the boys to come back at Evolution for Payback. Why the hell do the boys care about feuding with Evolution after beating their asses already?? It makes no sense. They've already proved they are better than Evo.

This whole "They realized it was a fluke win" bullshit is just that...bullshit.

And why would the audience care about Evolution or see them as a threat if they're mostly on the losing side of the brawls and lost the first match?? Nothing about Evo screams "holy shit..they're here." or "Shield is about to get their ass whooped!!".

Nothing has been done to really make this feud special. There should have been way more backstage segments, promo battles, less of these "after match brawls", just anything but this repetitive bullshit that's been going on.

Everytime the two groups do that stare down like the Wyatts and Shield did, I cringe. Because it feels no where as awesome or electrifying as when the Shield and Wyatts did it. It's such a big different it's pretty damn sad.

WWE have been fucking lazy with all the storylines heading into Payback and it shows. This feud is stale as fuck when it shouldn't be.

You know why feuds from the past are still talked about to this day?? Because they kept you emotionally invested and made you feel like you were watching something amazing or watching history being made. 
Storylines today feel so stagnant to the point you can predict nearly everything that will happen. It's the same bullshit every week.

Shield vs Evolution: lolMoreBrawls
Bray vs Cena: Bray addresses Cena and next week Cena will respond!

Like, come on fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I wish we would have gotten more mic time between the 2 groups rather than constant brawls or having the whole locker room run out. Steph could have probably spiced up this feud too, the titty master should have went after her one time and scared her. 

The problem with Evo is that they really aren't Evo. They're just 3 singles guys that come to that one entrance music. It should have been built up and not rushed like you said.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Offtopic- anyone can PM me a link to a live stream for tonight's NXT Takeover? Thanks (Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> I don't wanna see Shemus lose to Cesaro then join Evolution unless it's a DQ loss or he gets a cheap quick loss to Cesaro then beats the crap outta Cesaro.
> 
> With that being stated if WWE is going with Shemus and Evolution I'd have him walk out US Champion either with a win or by retaining with a loss. Then in the elimination match have it down to Reigns and Triple H when Shemus comes in and brouge kicks Reigns giving Triple H the win. So now for Money in the Bank all three members can be significant because you'd have Roman vs. Shemus for the US Title and then Dean and Seth can be in the Money in the Bank match. Wyatts take the Tag Titles at Money in the Bank. At battleground you get Dean/Seth vs. Orton/Triple H and then Roman vs. Shemus 2. At Summerslam you get Dean/Seth vs. Wyatts Tag Titles and Roman vs. Triple H.



1. Sheamus doesn't have to lose clean. Paul Heyman. Maybe the loss makes him more desperate. Also, pretty sure Chicago will boo him so if he's turning heel, can use that as fuel for his turn.

2. Agreed about Sheamus Brogue kicking Reigns. Now, note that I'm fully expecting Shield to win at Payback, so all this speculation and theory is for the 1% chance that Evolution wins. But if I were to bet, I'd say The Shield goes over.

3. I want all three members in the MITB match actually but what you said is fine too. 

4. Don't think Trips will be working any more PPVs until Summerslam but with Bryan out, anything is possible. Just don't think Trips will be facing Dean or Seth without Roman. 

5. At Summerslam, that's possible and I wouldn't mind Rollins/Ambrose vs Harper/Rowan but that'd leave Sheamus and Orton directionless, so something tells me Wyatts will be involved in some other feud. Anything could happen though.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Isn't NXT Takeover tomorrow, Raven?

I can deal with Sheamus joining Evolution because I want to see him and Roman brawl/have a match. Just both of them beating each other's asses :lol I love how Sheamus works with big guys and when brawls and puts his body on the line, it's awesome :


Question, should any of the boys really win MITB this year? None of them are established solo stars in the WWE or have enough momentum alone to really deserve a shot at the WHC belt. Cesaro was my pick, but man, they're really fucking up-in my opinion--with this heel crap.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

oh wow it is. Lost track of time and date completely :lmao

Nevermind.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I have hardly anything to contribute to the convo, but I just wanted to show off my birthday art for Seth.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That's amazing Caly (Y) :banderas

Also looks a little like Chris Hero


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I have hardly anything to contribute to the convo, but I just wanted to show off my birthday art for Seth.



Jesus, Cally this is fucking awesome :faint::clap:clap:clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Had to look up Chris Hero. Yeah he does look a little like him. :lol
As long as Rollins is who y'all see in it first then that's what matters :fuckedup

Thanks


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I have hardly anything to contribute to the convo, but I just wanted to show off my birthday art for Seth.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*









Has this been brought to all of your attention before?


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SideburnGuru said:


> Has this been brought to all of your attention before?


Yup. It was determined that this interview was done during the shield break up angle. So of course someone forgot to edit it when it went to print.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah sideburn that's old news by now. :lol

@wynter:


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SideburnGuru said:


> Has this been brought to all your attention before?


Yes, by yours truly. :ambrose

Basically, you have some sites saying it's from the recent WWE magazine. But a few days ago on Tumblr I saw an owner of that same page put the hashtag #WWE KIDS Magazine with it. Which would make sense. Plus this from a user on lordsofpain.net:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I have hardly anything to contribute to the convo, but I just wanted to show off my birthday art for Seth.



Our lord and saviour. Let the wrestling board say amen.


----------



## x78

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*










^ That's from the March edition of the magazine.


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So the WWE Kids Magazine is definitely a misprint and also rehashing some of the questions from a previous WWE Magazine but adding different locations. Good find.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

From Rotterdam : The Saga of the Curtis Axel Shirt














































:lmao :lmao :lmao Why can't we have stuff like this on raw? I just love how offended Axel gets afterwards :lol


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

This happened at last night's SD! taping (fan jumped the rails):


Spoiler



The Shield made there way through the crowd. Some girl jumped the rails and went to the ring and said she loves Seth...funny. I wish Roman had speared her in half. Is that mean? She was escorted to the back quickly and aggressively. They talked about kicking ass at Payback, nothing they haven't said before.



And another report on the actual segment:


Spoiler



The Shield came out and cut a promo. Seth Rollins has become money on the mic. He's gotten better and better and seems to have found his grove. Dean Ambrose, as usual, is money. Roman was last and talked about being tripled power bombed through the announce tables last night. He said Evolution will pay this Sunday.



- prowrestling.net

Can't wait. :banderas Up to you guys if you want to read.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Caly, Idk how you draw stuff so good it is like impossible i promise but ok keep rockin girl 


Ok, on another note is a hard day, rainmakahh no sells game of thrones friendship and idk like, why is so hard to find a game of thrones friend? So lonely. 
The world feels so cold right now.. 
Alone in this cold cold world
Such a hard time 
just fpalm on my desk for days because of no one wants Deppie any more and am not good enough to be rainmakahh friendship of game of thrones. like, was too excite and then  
Maybe come off too strong? Hmm. 

lol they say When you play the game of throne you either win or dieee!!! and is like ahhhhhh

anyways,
This is goodbye you guys. Goodbye cruel world.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I would ask if you're drinking Deppie boo, but that message was intelligible :lol

Did you inbox Raven? Because that boy usually takes forever to respond. Don't be offended.

Now smile and stop being so dramatic  I would be your Game of Thrones friend, but I've never watched the show :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Awww. Deppie is making me feel emotions  Stop it!

Here have a kitten Deppie, dear. I hope you find a GOT friend soon.


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

GoT more like GOAT, I watch the series and love it :mark:

Only problem is I lose track of what's going on in the plot sometimes and I'm terrible with the characters' names. I have a friend who reads the books as well as watches the show and every now and then she'll call me to talk about what I've seen. Half the conversation is me trying to figure out who the characters are by name, and then subsequently forgetting it five seconds later. :lol

On topic: as pointed out before, no holds barred on top of if being elimination seems dumb, because technically there'd be nothing legally preventing an eliminated member of either side from sticking around. It's also a weird dynamic because it takes away the team element a little and it becomes "which individual(s) will survive?", like the properly-named Survivor Series. This is probably the last we see of Batista until the build-up to SummerSlam.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Awww. Deppie is making me feel emotions  Stop it!
> 
> Here have a kitten Deppie, dear. I hope you find a GOT friend soon.


Awwww
*takes kitty
sometimes I just need special attention you know?


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> From Rotterdam : The Saga of the Curtis Axel Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao Why can't we have stuff like this on raw? I just love how offended Axel gets afterwards :lol


Thanks so much for posting this!  The brattiness, the assholery and giving nary a fuck is real. LOL. 

WWE is such a damn contradiction. The very things that got The Shield over with the audience in the first place, is being filtered out. Ironically and sadly, the badass attitude and irreverent sense of humor is slowly being stripped away the more popular they get. Makes NO sense!

Having them show glimpses of it on the WWE App is not enough. How many people really watch it? No matter how many millions of times they tout it had been downloaded.

I miss those little things that gave us insight into their personalities. I especially miss those interactions between them after a win or a successful beat-down on an opponent. LOL, The hugs, touches and such. It was so sweet (and hot)


----------



## Tru365

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Awww. Deppie is making me feel emotions  Stop it!
> 
> Here have a kitten Deppie, dear. I hope you find a GOT friend soon.


*Coos*
Aww... the pretty kitty! So cute! I love cats


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> GoT more like GOAT, I watch the series and love it :mark:
> 
> Only problem is I lose track of what's going on in the plot sometimes and I'm terrible with the characters' names. I have a friend who reads the books as well as watches the show and every now and then she'll call me to talk about what I've seen. Half the conversation is me trying to figure out who the characters are by name, and then subsequently forgetting it five seconds later. :lol
> 
> On topic: as pointed out before, no holds barred on top of if being elimination seems dumb, because technically there'd be nothing legally preventing an eliminated member of either side from sticking around.* It's also a weird dynamic because it takes away the team element a little and it becomes "which individual(s) will survive?"*, like the properly-named Survivor Series. This is probably the last we see of Batista until the build-up to SummerSlam.


I think that's why they chose to do it elimination style. It's obvious who they want to look the strongest and who they want to survive. I'll be shocked if the match doesn't go the route many are predicting.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

June magazine arrived on my doorstep today, this was in it...

enjoy


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> I have hardly anything to contribute to the convo, but I just wanted to show off my birthday art for Seth.


:clap Caly, what a creation! In the presence of true artistic greatness!

Deppie, there there 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Aww shucks you guys. 

Even with the hints of green and blue in his face that makes me think he looks a little sickly the more I look at it? D:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah that's what I said earlier too. If its no holds barred, the elimination stipulation makes no sense. The eliminated persons could just stick around and kick more ass :lol

@Deptford

Lol didn't wanna spam the thread so :lmao

Hardcore GOT fan, you can PM me and I'm fairly active on the GOT thread too


----------



## Asenath

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Had to look up Chris Hero. Yeah he does look a little like him. :lol


Girl.

Sis. 

Hon.

Go watch some Chris Hero matches. They're good for the soul. (But the picture only really looks like him in the eyes. It's totally Seth. Five stars!



x78 said:


> ^ That's from the March edition of the magazine.


"Daniel Bryan is funny too, but more because he's funny looking."

I love further confirmation that all wrestlers have the emotional maturity of 12 year olds who haven't taken their ritalin.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah that's what I said earlier too. If its no holds barred, the elimination stipulation makes no sense. The eliminated persons could just stick around and kick more ass :lol
> 
> @Deptford
> 
> Lol didn't wanna spam the thread so :lmao
> 
> Hardcore GOT fan, you can PM me and I'm fairly active on the GOT thread too


YAY omgg we can wiwatch together and everything ahhh so much fun can you keep up with character names? Telos said he couldn't :lol 
I'm a hardcore fan so we PM and be hardcore together omgg can;'t wait to talk about next episode is like aaahhh Raven we are friend now?!!! :angel 


PM foreverr yayyyyy!!!! I find game of thrones friend nananannananan you all I did it!!!!! 

But Raven GoT bff now??I need to know or not for my <3

You are to laugh at my sadness smh it's ok though Raven it ok I will find a to get over


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/48083021
> http://www.cbs46.com/category/209315/bettermornings
> 
> Roman Reigns interviews for you hoes who care :lol


some good interviews there, thanks winter.

love some of the comments...

Roman is looking for someone to oil him up???


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> YAY omgg we can wiwatch together and everything ahhh so much fun can you keep up with character names? Telos said he couldn't :lol
> I'm a hardcore fan so we PM and be hardcore together omgg can;'t wait to talk about next episode is like aaahhh Raven we are friend now?!!! :angel
> 
> 
> PM foreverr yayyyyy!!!! I find game of thrones friend nananannananan you all I did it!!!!!
> 
> But Raven GoT bff now??I need to know or not for my <3
> 
> You are to laugh at my sadness smh it's ok though Raven it ok I will find a to get over



Lol sure why not :lmao :lmao

Names aren't a problem for me :


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Asenath said:


> Girl.
> 
> Sis.
> 
> Hon.
> 
> Go watch some Chris Hero matches. They're good for the soul. (But the picture only really looks like him in the eyes. It's totally Seth. Five stars!


:lel okay I'll try to remember. Right now I'm all sucked into GOT.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Is anyone else thinking that the Shield's going to split up this Sunday? I reckon Ambrose is going to turn on Roman and Seth. It's the only reason I can think for even having this match to begin with.


----------



## Wonderllama

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Despite months of buildup, The Shield didn't break up at WrestleMania so they could feud with Evolution. Might as well keep them together until SummerSlam now. They could have a triple threat then.


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Thinking out loud regarding Batista, considering he may or may not go on hiatus after Sunday.

I wonder if maybe the WWE handled his return differently, how much it could've altered the course of history. They spoiled for us weeks ahead of time that he was returning on Raw because ratings. But... what if they kept it a secret all the way to Royal Rumble? His return prior to the Rumble signaled that he was hand picked to win it. That gave fans weeks to stew over the possibility of Batista winning the Rumble. I think if they kept Batista a secret entrant, and had him appear late, he would've got a lot more fan support. People would've still been peeved about Bryan not being in it, but I think the crowd and the fans watching at home would've been more forgiving of Batista winning.

Of course, if a successful babyface run happened, we may never have Shield vs. Evolution. The Shield may have still split. Lots of possibilities. Just something to ponder.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

^ I think the whole idea was to keep it a secret but someone leaked the info to the dirtsheets. TBF if there wasn't the amount of anger with Bryan not winning the Rumble would we have seen a WM D-Bry double duty win, highly doubt it.

I think if Batista is going on hiatus Evo lose Sunday and get a new member thereafter with maybe singles matches coming through to Summerslam. For me the Shield have been to the brink of a breakup so many times and come back that the only thing that could believably cause a breakup is the World Heavy Championship, I remember Rollins stating something similar in an interview as well.


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-factions-politics-and-the-rise-of-the-shield


> Bleacher Report had a chance to sit down with Seth Rollins—who, along with Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose, is writing his name into the wrestling annals—to discuss his decade-long, overnight rise to the top, reinventing the WWE six-man tag match and how it all ends for The Shield.
> 
> *Bleacher Report:* It's pretty remarkable I'm talking to you about the great WWE Factions. A few years ago, you were on the indy scene, as far away from the WWE as you could imagine. Now you're being compared in a big DVD release to the Fabulous Freebirds and the Four Horsemen. Have you had a chance to really process that?
> 
> *Seth Rollins:* You know what, man? Even if I really had the opportunity to sit back and really take that information in, I don't know if it would ever become less surreal. You're talking about guys who are legends in our business, who really paved the way for people like myself and Dean and Roman. That's pretty impressive, to even be in the same breath as those guys. It's just pretty wild.
> 
> *Bleacher Report:* It's been fun to watch because it's so different. Usually in WWE, there's kind of like a progression. When new guys come into the WWE, it's like that Drake song. Everybody starts at the bottom. You guys started from the top. But opportunity is just half of it. Once you had that opportunity in hand, you really grabbed a hold. How did you go about making sure you never dropped down the card?
> 
> *Rollins:* There is a commitment to excellence, I think, that we have. All three of us. And, like you said, it's all about opportunity. A lot of new guys who come to WWE have opportunities. But if you don't hit home runs every time, it's a quick-change type of business.
> 
> Man, we live in 2014. The information age. If you're not hitting home runs every single time you step up to the plate, people get bored real fast. We were able to capitalize on every single opportunity that we've ever gotten and knock it out of the park.
> 
> That's the secret to success, really. Our commitment to excellence. Knowing that night in, night out, no matter where you're at, whether it's Greenville, South Carolina, or Paducah, Kentucky, or Sacramento, California, or Tokyo, Japan. It doesn't matter where we're at, who we're wrestling or what the circumstances may be. We're going to go out and give 110 percent every single time. And it just so happens our 110 percent seems to be pretty good.
> 
> *Bleacher Report:* It's not too shabby. But I have to imagine it's been an interesting challenge. Because, in WWE at least, the six-man tag team match has never really been a big thing. In Mexico, trios matches can easily headline a card. It's not that way in WWE—or at least hadn't been. Where did you find your inspiration? Because you had to basically create a new category in WWE.
> 
> *Rollins:* Both myself and Ambrose had the experience in being in multiman matches in the independents. Ambrose worked for Dragons Gate when they were big into six-man tags and myself in Ring of Honor where we did a lot of the same things.
> 
> Style-wise, we understood the pacing of a multiman match and how to build it to a crescendo differently than you would a singles match. We brought that experience to the WWE and were able to find a way to make that style work.
> 
> And we had a lot of good opponents, to be fair. We had a lot of guys who were bringing the same energy. You've got to remember, in the first kind of incarnation of these six-man tag matches we were bringing to the table, we were in the ring with Daniel Bryan. He brings an energy level to these matches and gave as much as we were bringing.
> 
> *Bleacher Report:* That first PPV match in Brooklyn—wow. You guys brought an energy that you rarely see in mainstream wrestling.
> 
> *Rollins:* We had all these guys on both sides working together to bring the energy level to a frenzy. It works, and people responded to it. And it was something new and fresh. People are always clamoring for that. Clamoring for something different. We brought that to the table, just our style and energy and look, and the way it felt when we were in the ring was completely different than anybody else who had come onto the scene in a long time.
> 
> *Bleacher Report:* When you go into a match there's a different pace. It's frantic and almost looks out of control. How did you go about telling these veteran opponents, guys with seniority in the locker room, that the match you were about to have is a little bit different than what they are used to? Is that hard to do as the new guy?
> 
> *Rollins:* It was mostly trial by fire. You get out there and, once you steal the show a couple of times, you start to earn the trust of those guys you're talking about. They start to see that what you do works, and if they don't have a better answer for you, they've just got to trust. It's kind of like that in any working environment.
> 
> The guys know what they're doing. They know how to work. They've been doing it for a long time. And when you come in with a new idea, people are going to be skeptical. But once they see that your style works too, that there's multiple ways to stack this ice cream and it all tastes delicious in the end, they're going to be more willing to work with you. That's just the nature of politics I guess, right?
> 
> *Bleacher Report:* There's politics to being a wrestling fan too, especially when dealing with non-fans. I've long sung the praises of professional wrestling as one of America's great art forms, right up there with jazz music. And, like jazz, in the WWE, wrestling is truly a collaborative process. What's it been like for you, coming from the independent scene, to work with agents and writers and the whole creative team to come up with these masterpieces in the ring? Is it fun to work collaboratively like that?
> 
> *Rollins:* It's both fun and frustrating. Especially at first for me. I came into WWE from the independents where I was basically doing everything myself. When you come into a scenario, like you said, where there's agents, producers and writers, there's a lot of people who have different ideas. It's all about stitching those ideas together and making sure something good comes out of that.
> 
> That's a difficult process. People don't understand that's not an easy thing to do. They think, 'Oh, they've got these writers and these producers telling them what to do and they just go out there and do it.'
> 
> It's not like that at all. We're 100 percent invested in what we do on a day-to-day basis. We all care about The Shield particularly and its success and its growth and stuff like that. So it's an interesting process. But now that we've gotten used to it and I've been in the system for a while, I enjoy the process. It's a new challenge—telling stories through other people's eyes. It's a task I'd never been saddled with before.
> 
> *Bleacher Report:* There's a pretty solid level of institutional knowledge too. There's not much some of the people behind the scenes haven't seen.
> 
> *Rollins:* There's a wealth of knowledge here. We have guys, producer-wise, who have been doing this as long as I've been alive. Arn Anderson, Pat Patterson, Dean Malenko, Billy Kidman and guys who have really put in their time and understand what they're doing. They deserve a lot of credit for what goes on backstage.
> 
> Joey Mercury and Mike Rotundo and guys like that. These guys are journeyman and they've done it all and they've seen it all. They add so much to what we do, and people don't get to see that. They don't get to appreciate how good these guys really are.
> 
> *Bleacher Report:* I can really sense the passion when you talk about your job, and you can see it in the ring too. You kind of know when someone is just going through the motions and you can kind of see who really cares. You guys are clearly people who care.
> 
> In the past couple of months, there's been a pretty dramatic turn for you. A new challenge—going from villains to heroes. In the old days, there used to be really distinct styles in the ring. The babyface was going to be all about Ricky Steamboat-style armdrags and big dropkicks. Not so much anymore. Did you do anything to adjust your style in the ring?
> 
> *Rollins:* (Laughs) We didn't do nothing.
> 
> *Bleacher Report:* I didn't notice anything!
> 
> *Rollins:* We aren't doing anything different. We didn't change a thing about the way we operate. We're not on the apron rah, rah, rahing, and we're not pandering to the crowd for cheers. We just go out and kick the crap out of everybody, and people seem to like it.
> 
> *Bleacher Report:* It's just a different set of victims?
> 
> *Rollins:* It's all about picking your targets, you know what I mean? If you pick the right targets, people are going to cheer for you, I guess.
> 
> And, to be fair, people always kind of cheered us a little bit. There were always some situations where we were the good guys in their eyes. And that's OK. It's a different era and it's not all about bad guys and good guys. There's a lot of grey area and a lot of characters to fill it.
> 
> That's what makes things interesting. Let the people kind of decide for themselves. Especially when you have an audience as educated as ours is now. It's not 1982 anymore. The times have changed. If you don't evolve with the business, you're going to be left behind.
> 
> *Bleacher Report:* Every faction that is on this new DVD has one thing in common—their demise. I know you may not be ready to think about this, but have you thought at all about the days to come, when The Shield is just a distant memory for you?
> 
> *Rollins:* You know, you say that, but I don't know if these factions are all ever really dead. Because when Shawn (Michaels) and Hunter (Triple H) get back together and you get that "Are you Ready?" pumping on the Titan Tron, or when you get Scott (Hall) and Kevin (Nash) together and they put up the "Too Sweet" to each other, or you put Arn and Ric in the same room, they're definitely not enemies.
> 
> It doesn't always have to end badly. There's a lot of longevity that comes with having a gang of friends with you throughout your career in this business. So there's no telling when The Shield will run its course. If it ever will. We're just happy riding this wave of success right now, trying to make this place a better place for everybody, wrestlers and fans alike, and we're going to keep doing that until we can't do it anymore.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Great interview and that last answer was filled with hope and feels, Rollins always does a GOAT interview tbh.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-factions-politics-and-the-rise-of-the-shield


Now this, this is an interview. Seriously love this growth in Rollins. The passion in how he talks and describes things. I have to say I think it really works to their advantage (I've noticed this with Ambrose on WWE Countdown too) how they let the fan in them come out as they talk. Allows this connection to create itself between wrestler and reader/fan. I love how The Shield don't hide that. 


Soup, your boy 











When he talks about how they haven't changed their move set (I mean it has changed a little bit). This is why they are so over because its the delivery that's different rather than the character that got them over to begin with. :clap:clap:clap 

Frigging talent. Babyface 101 not needed here.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*










Does it again with another great interview, him and Dean are just so awesome. That was a great read for sure, he is right that the Shield have hit homerun after homerun which is why they are so successful. Being HHH guys doesn't hurt either but it's mostly talent and them never failing. Only bad match I remember from them was that tag match against PTP.

If Rollins doesn't become a big time face in the near future then WWE has dropped the ball in a major way. Rollins as the face and Dean as the heel could be a future Mania main event. Just imagine how personal they could make that feud :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Does it again with another great interview, him and Dean are just so awesome. That was a great read for sure, he is right that the Shield have hit homerun after homerun which is why they are so successful. Being HHH guys doesn't hurt either but it's mostly talent and them never failing. Only bad match I remember from them was that tag match against PTP.
> 
> If Rollins doesn't become a big time face in the near future then WWE has dropped the ball in a major way. Rollins as the face and Dean as the heel could be a future Mania main event. Just imagine how personal they could make that feud :banderas


I can only imagine the smack talk comin from you as well when that time arrives. :ambrose3


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

No smack talk at all, just me spreading delicious rep :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:rollins mentioning :hbk1

:mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'll have my image blocker ready. :fuckedup


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Seriously though, I'm being completely unbiased here- Rollins gives the best interviews from the whole roster. Each interview is gold- very honest, well spoken, lets the fan in him show, it's just very good to read. Incredibly media friendly, BITW :cool2


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Does it again with another great interview, him and Dean are just so awesome.


Reigns does a pretty GOAT interview too tbf, he's extremely articulate and comes across really charismatic, he just needs to bring that to his on screen persona.



ROLLINS said:


> :rollins mentioning :hbk1
> 
> :mark:


Rollins is HBK reborn, Oh you didn't know :shawn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Reigns does a pretty GOAT interview too tbf, he's extremely articulate and comes across really charismatic, he just needs to bring that to his on screen persona.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rollins is HBK reborn, Oh you didn't know* :shawn


GOATs gonna GOAT.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I'll have my image blocker ready. :fuckedup


I suppose I can tweet them then :rollins


I hope Rollins is the most recent HBK and not the 90s version.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I suppose I can tweet them then :rollins


I'll just ignore all mentions from you. :lel

You're lucky my favorite is a villain who always winds up getting his in the end. 
@Saber nice try. I like Rollins a lot, but I have already embraced :ambrose3


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Rollins Interviews are so fucking awesome, I love how he always doesn’t force himself to Sound As neutral As possible, that he just says what he Feels. 
Especially the use of words, his excitement for everything, past, present, Future.... :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Create Seth Rollins in Dark Souls 2 and invade you :draper2 one. Blackout and dead :rollins

If you join the Rollinites completely you're favorite could be. The Architect, the closest person to being the complete package. Dean is a good backup guy.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I know. Rollins just speaks volumes from the heart. All three of those boys just sound so genuine when they speak about what they love.

@Soup: Why so mean for? You're like almost never online when I am so I won't worry about that.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Tough love :rollins. I did rep you for that awesome Rollins drawing. 

I'm thinking of requesting a drawing :hmm:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I might do it if it's within reason. :ambrose


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Apparently Roman will to Japan tour without Seth and Dean (X)

And will start having matches against Kane 
One of these matches will be Roman and Cena vs Kane and Bray :lol
And Roman + Cena starts, whether you like it or not :lmao

It's not the first time I see Seth and Dean in a house show and Roman on another.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I feel bad for Roman being paired with Cena. Better watch dat :buried

And being pushed too hard so fast never seems to work.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Apparently Roman will to Japan tour without Seth and Dean (X)
> 
> And will start having matches against Kane
> One of these matches will be Roman and Cena vs Kane and Bray :lol
> And Roman + Cena starts, whether you like it or not :lmao
> 
> It's not the first time I see Seth and Dean in a house show and Roman on another.


Why do you think the others won't be with Roman? It seems so far only the main event matches and top stars are being advertised. The other two could still be on the Japan card couldn't they? or are they advertised for another show?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Why do you think the others won't be with Roman? It seems so far only the main event matches and top stars are being advertised. The other two could still be on the Japan card couldn't they? or are they advertised for another show?



I'm not sure in relation to Japan, but I know there house shows (do not know which country) that they are separated.
I find it strange Roman be in a match with Cena.

But maybe there will be Seth/Dean vs Harper/Rowan, for Japanese have at least one match worth to buy tickets 
Since the main event matches (Kane vs Roman, Cena vs Bray e Cena/Roman vs Kane/Bray) have a huge probability of sucks


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Kane vs Roman...:deandre

When is WWE going to give that man faster workers :side: Or a big guy who can actually work like Harper :side:

Roman mark, but I would be inclined to buy the ticket for Dean and Seth vs Harper and Rowan :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I do not understand what WWE wants to do with Roman when put him in matches with Kane, Batista or Henry :StephenA


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not understand what WWE wants to do with Roman when put him in matches with Kane, Batista or Henry :StephenA


They want to him to fail, that's the only reason I can think of 

Let's not give the man matches where it focuses on his true strengths(athleticism and speed with sprinkles of power) no, lets constantly put him in slow matches where he can do one contrived power move(like lift Mark Henry for the Samoan Drop) to show his "strength" and then do his signature moves to end the match.

fpalm fuck all the moves he could do back in FCW huh WWE :no:


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not understand what WWE wants to do with Roman when put him in matches with Kane, Batista or Henry :StephenA


I think WWE just wants him in the ring with big name stars and they feel_he'll get a bigger rub by beating them as opposed to having better quality matches with. lessser name guys.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> I think WWE just wants him in the ring with big name stars and they feel_he'll get a bigger rub by beating them as opposed to having better quality matches with. lessser name guys.


Quality matches would actually help him get over. I can see here and there he gets a rub, but no need to make us sit through painfully slow or dull matches or having to see him face Henry for the 5 time. I think the first rub was enough.

How about building him with a lesser known like a Ziggler and show the crowd Roman can actually be good in the ring? Roman isn't even getting a rub. How many people talk about his matches with Kane, Tista and Mark?? :lol

WWE needs to stop making Roman a wrestler he just isn't. They want him to be this big guy wrestler, but he needs to wrestle a style that's faster and more explosive.

Plus, he can easily get rubs later down in his career where they really matter and he's an established singles star. They should have used his time with two guys covering his weaknesses better. Roman should have been doing solo matches with great workers this whole time. Whether it's relevant to the storyline or not.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Quality matches would actually help him get over. I can see here and there he gets a rub, but no need to make us sit through painfully slow or dull matches or having to see him face Henry for the 5 time. I think the first rub was enough.
> 
> How about building him with a lesser known like a Ziggler and show the crowd Roman can actually be good in the ring? Roman isn't even getting a rub. How many people talk about his matches with Kane, Tista and Mark?? :lol
> 
> WWE needs to stop making Roman a wrestler he just isn't. They want him to be this big guy wrestler, but he needs to wrestle a style that's faster and more explosive.
> 
> Plus, he can easily get rubs later down in his career where they really matter and he's an established singles star. They should have used his time with two guys covering his weaknesses better. They should have had Roman having matches with great workers this whole time. Whether it's relevant to the storyline or not.


I'm sure WWE would view Ziggler as a step down for Roman. I could see him with a Shemus, Del Rio, or Bad News Barrett but unless Zig Zag joined evolution WWE would only use him in a squash match with Roman.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not understand what WWE wants to do with Roman when put him in matches with Kane, Batista or Henry :StephenA


They want hm to look like a powerhouse even though he isn't atm. He'll beat and squash those guys but it won't help in the long run. Ziggler would be the perfect opponent but they seem focused on having Reigns either have dull/boring matches or squashes.


Agree with what Wynter said, Dean and Seth have been covering all the weaknesses he's had for over a year. You'd think they'd spend that time trying to properly build him up. If the Shield break up on Sunday he'll still have those weaknesses and be in a bad spot as a singles guy.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> I think WWE just wants him in the ring with big name stars and they feel_he'll get a bigger rub by beating them as opposed to having better quality matches with. lessser name guys.


But that results in an Era where Bryan and CM Punk (when he was in WWE) were part of TOP 3?

Bryan does not have the Look, do not have great mic, do not have great charisma (in my opinion), but can have excellent matches and therefore the public wants him to be WWE champion.

Many people say that in this new Era people do not want to know the quality of matches, but I have a different sensation.
I get the feeling that in this new Era people give more importance to quality of matches than in the past.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> I'm sure WWE would view Ziggler as a step down for Roman. I could see him with a Shemus, Del Rio, or Bad News Barrett but unless Zig Zag joined evolution WWE would only use him in a squash match with Roman.


They may view Ziggler as someone below Roman, but they would be fools to think Roman doesn't need more in ring experience before hitting the main event. And I'm not saying have them feud or whatever(which I wouldn't be opposed to) but just as something to give Roman more experience. No sqaush matches, a legit bout between those two.

Unless Roman gets really over as a solo star quickly, he will need to have matches with workers like Ziggler who would make him look like a million bucks. And my goodness, keep Del Rio's boring ass away from Roman :lol

BNB and Sheamus would be good though (Y). I see no problem with Roman working mid and upper midcard for a while. The worst thing they could do is push Roman too high too fast. An organic rise and connection to the crowd trumps the forced push.

Ask Del Rio and Sheamus how that worked out for them in the end.

Let's hope the US and IC belts will stay on track and gain some prestige so he can maybe get one of those belts and help bring it higher. WWE needs to establish a legit secondary belt since the titles have been unified and makes it that much harder for non main eventers to gain opportunities.

No forced pushes. Even Seth and Dean should be properly built up despite them both being way more ready and complete of a package than Roman. 

A forced push helps no one.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

And now I will sleep, because I know that when it comes to Roman never is a consensus


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> And now I will sleep, because I know that when it comes to Roman never is a consensus


Aren't we all basically agreeing though?? :lol


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> They may view Ziggler as someone below Roman, but they would be fools to think Roman doesn't need more in ring experience before hitting the main event. And I'm not saying have them feud or whatever(which I wouldn't be opposed to) but just as something to give Roman more experience. No sqaush matches, a legit bout between those two.
> 
> Unless Roman gets really over as a solo star quickly, he will need to have matches with workers like Ziggler who would make him look like a million bucks. And my goodness, keep Del Rio's boring ass away from Roman :lol
> 
> BNB and Sheamus would be good though (Y). I see no problem with Roman working mid and upper midcard for a while. The worst thing they could do is push Roman too high too fast. An organic rise and connection to the crowd trumps the forced push.
> 
> Ask Del Rio and Sheamus how that worked out for them in the end.
> 
> Let's hope the US and IC belts will stay on track and gain some prestige so he can maybe get one of those belts and help bring it higher. WWE needs to establish a legit secondary belt since the titles have been unified and makes it that much harder for non main eventers to gain opportunities.
> 
> No forced pushes. Even Seth and Dean should be properly built up despite them both being way more ready and complete of a package than Roman.
> 
> A forced push helps no one.


Unless Ziggler joins evolution or gets another push WWE would view a legit match between him and Reigns as making Reigns look weak because he can't squash Ziggler. I'm sure WWE considers putting him in the ring with Orton and Kane at house shows is giving him singles experience.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

How would Roman having a great match with Ziggler and winning make him look weak?? It shows the audience he's a good wrestler and can hang in longer matches.

Who in the hell likes squash matches anymore? Ask Rusev how that is working about for him.

His matches with big guys or slow workers like Kane and Randy would ok if they let him expand his moveset and work a bit differently. Just because he has slow opponents doesn't mean he has to be as slow. DB is an explosive worker and he uses the same intensity in all his matches.

Roman can easily be a faster worker and still have matches with the big guys. You can't tell me Roman doesn't go in another zone when his matches amp up and he can go to his more faster and explosive signature moves.

He just looks like a different person and exudes confidence. That's his style right there and he revels in it.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> How would Roman having a great match with Ziggler and winning make him look weak?? It shows the audience he's a good wrestler and can hang in longer matches.
> 
> Who in the hell likes squash matches anymore? Ask Rusev how that is working about for him.
> 
> His matches with big guys or slow workers like Kane and Randy would ok if they let him expand his moveset and work a bit differently. Just because he has slow opponents doesn't mean he has to be as slow. DB is an explosive worker and he uses the same intensity in all his matches.
> 
> Roman can easily be a faster worker and still have matches with the big guys. You can't tell me Roman doesn't go in another zone when his matches amp up and he can go to his more faster and explosive signature moves.
> 
> He just looks like a different person and exudes confidence. That's his style right there and he revels in it.


I'm ok with Roman working guys like Zig Zag keep in mind Ive stated Id be ok if Roman had a Razor Ramon level career. With that being stated WWE doesnt view Dolph that way at this current time. Dolph is a lot like a Kofi right now. WWE likes squash matches they think it makes the big men look dominant. Im just stating the way WWE thinks.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> I'm ok with Roman working guys like Zig Zag keep in mind Ive stated Id be ok if Roman had a Razor Ramon level career. With that being stated WWE doesnt view Dolph that way at this current time. Dolph is a lot like a Kofi right now. WWE likes squash matches they think it makes the big men look dominant. Im just stating the way WWE thinks.


Yeah, sorry. I misread what you wrote. Unfortunately that's probably exactly how WWE thinks. They probably don't even realize Lana is the only over person in the duo. Rusev is just blah on the main roster. Squash matches aren't good unless you have a guy like Brock Lesnar who was a freaking monster and captivated you by his presence and strength. 

Hopefully Roman will broaden in his solo career instead of having to fit a certain role like in the stable.

I'd like to think the future holds a few surprises and we will see great things from Roman. Like, he and WWE are just holding back until after the break up.

I root for anyone who has potential and can bring me entertainment.

And after watching NXT Takeover...I wish Triple H would takeover Raw :lol Great shit (Y)


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I still remember AMbrose vs Kane and how atrocious it was fpalm It was right when Ambrose was fresh off a US title win too and it made me so sad  
They gave Ambrose really bad pairings too when he was the "singles" competitor there for a while when he had the title and the other two had the tag titles. 

Caly, you give me life. Keeping the thread balanced with Ambrose love amidst a Seth-storm. <3


----------



## JacqSparrow

Frico said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-factions-politics-and-the-rise-of-the-shield



This. The passion. The love. The excitement. The words of someone just living his dream. 

:mark:




WynterWarm12 said:


> Kane vs Roman...:deandre
> 
> When is WWE going to give that man faster workers :side: Or a big guy who can actually work like Harper :side:
> 
> Roman mark, but I would be inclined to buy the ticket for Dean and Seth vs Harper and Rowan :lol


Maybe never at this rate :lol 

And I'd buy that ticket too 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## djkhaled

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

dont know if its been posted, but this is form next months wwe magazine


----------



## Jeff Rollins

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Just got my tickets for Nov tour, jut need to hope that the Shield (mainly Rollins ) is there and need to think of a sign again something for Rollins


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Okay people need to just go back a few pages and read. You can't really use the whole "all there is are gifs of roman flaunting his hair and absolutely no discussion" argument anymore. Yes, that article has been discussed already. It's a misprint.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Got my Raw tickets... Tiered not floor because I'm taking my little cousin. Just couldn't risk it and he really wants to go and see Barrett/Shield/Bryan.

That damn singles front row ticket camera side will haunt me for eternity though... :lmao 

Stupid conscience. :side: :side: :side: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVipersGirl

djkhaled said:


> dont know if its been posted, but this is form next months wwe magazine


Hint of split soon? Wild guess: friction starts after summerslam. Hhh vs Reigns. Reigns wins, brings Ambrose and Rollins teaming more together. All three joins mitb, mitb till battleground war against each other. Thus split at battleground.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It was a great pic Link MASTAHH. Get a front row seat again, I'll just PM you this time :lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Reigns does a pretty GOAT interview too tbf, he's extremely articulate and comes across really charismatic, he just needs to bring that to his on screen persona.
> 
> 
> 
> Rollins is HBK reborn, Oh you didn't know :shawn


...its because hbk is one of his top idols?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVipersGirl

TheFranticJane said:


> Is anyone else thinking that the Shield's going to split up this Sunday? I reckon Ambrose is going to turn on Roman and Seth. It's the only reason I can think for even having this match to begin with.


I think in 2 more ppvs they will. Battleground. They still have to set up hhh and Roman for Summerslam.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVipersGirl

x78 said:


> ^ That's from the March edition of the magazine.


Ahh so someone edited the article. Adding the 'former'. I was like 'what?' when i read about it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-factions-politics-and-the-rise-of-the-shield


Thanks for posting. That was an interesting read.

Rollins is an absolute boss. From the moment i seen him in his debut and the crazy bumps he was taking aswell as his manic moveset i knew he would easily become one of my favourite guys.

He's one of the best all rounders on the roster never mind The Shield. I just hope they stay together for another while yet, they are still consistently the best thing in WWE right now on a weekly basis.


----------



## Delbusto

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Holy hell Delbusto! :mark: :banderas :mark:

You've done it yet again!! I'm so much more psyched for payback now.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I JUST FUCKED MYSELF AFTER THAT VIDEO 
:mark: :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Delbusto1 said:


>


Can't fucking wait until I come home tomorrow and Watch this masterpiece.

Okay, watched it now on my Friends computer, Fuck.
2:56-3:33 is just fucking fantastic. Part of Excellence. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Delbusto1 said:


>


:rep:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah, The Shield is going to me a member short either after Payback or the RAW after.

"Can't wait". -- _Bart Scott_


----------



## JY57

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/the-shields-10-best-six-man-tag-team-matches

www went into a top ten Shield six man bouts


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Rollins has become a master on the mic, dayummm the man has improved so much since 2012, Dean is always good on the mic, I just wish he'd slick his hair back like he did for a few months last year, looks way more badass imo, then you have Roman, seriously I wish they would let him talk more often, he's very underrated on the mic, give him more freedom WWE.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I wouldn't have Shield vs Evo at #1 at all. Their match with the Wyatt's is up there with their TLC match. 
Also would have switched that match with the Wyatt's on Raw with the one from Main Event.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I wouldn't have Shield vs Evo at #1 at all. Their match with the Wyatt's is up there with their TLC match.
> Also would have switched that match with the Wyatt's on Raw with the one from Main Event.


Yes, that list wasn't what I expected, I thought for sure their TLC match would be number 1.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I understand why they'd have Shield vs Evolution at #1. Perhaps their biggest challenge due to the amount of accolades the guys in Evo have. But it wasn't their best match at all, had some amazing spots but still lacked the specialness that some of the other ones had.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I understand why they'd have Shield vs Evolution at #1. Perhaps their biggest challenge due to the amount of accolades the guys in Evo have. But it wasn't their best match at all, had some amazing spots but still lacked the specialness that some of the other ones had.


I agree, if we're talking about team accolades then yes on paper it's their biggest match to date and probably the biggest 3 on 3 fued they will ever have. I mean I can't think of another 3 man faction still wrestling that has done more than evolution, but still I believe it was their 3rd best match to date, behind their EC14 match with the Wyatts and obviously the TLC classic they had as their debut match.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

List also makes me excited at the thought of a potential Shield DVD. I think they have enough matches to warrant a DVD. They can fill the rest of the DVD with them swimming in a pool or working out for the other group of hardcore fans.

Looking back at their matches, it seems Rollins has been the highlight for the majority of them :rollins.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I say wait till they break up then do a Shield DVD, then do another 1 in 5 years when all have become main eventers and world champions. Yes seth rollins is the best member in the shield, imo he's been the best since day one, I hate when people compare him and jeff hardy, I mean rollins has some sick mic skills going on for him atm. I want to see rollins in the MITB ladder match or if they do a 6 man world title ladder match I wana see him in it.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I think you and me will be great friends Great One, I never watched any of these guys before WWE. So didn't know who was the best of the trio but over time I saw that Rollins is easily the best of the 3. His mic skills have improved great deal and he has been great in the ring since Survivor Series. The comparisons to Hardy are just sad but to be expected by some. Jump off something high and you'll get compared to him :StephenA. Rollins doesn't have to jump off ladders to wow the crowd, his match with Bryan a few months ago was fantastic. Better wrestler , better on the mic and imo a better look.

I suppose a Shield DVD would be best after a split just to remind us how dominant and great they were. Maybe they could have the DVD when an eventual reunion would happen.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I think you and me will be great friends Great One, I never watched any of these guys before WWE. So didn't know who was the best of the trio but over time I saw that Rollins is easily the best of the 3. His mic skills have improved great deal and he has been great in the ring since Survivor Series. The comparisons to Hardy are just sad but to be expected by some. Jump off something high and you'll get compared to him :StephenA. Rollins doesn't have to jump off ladders to wow the crowd, his match with Bryan a few months ago was fantastic. Better wrestler , better on the mic and imo a better look.
> 
> I suppose a Shield DVD would be best after a split just to remind us how dominant and great they were. Maybe they could have the DVD when an eventual reunion would happen.


I won't lie to you man, I had no idea who these 3 were until SVS12, hell even then I didn't really know until I done some research on them. When they did their first ever interview, I thought okay so Roman must be the silent "badass" type, and I do like that sorta thing but I wanted more. Ambrose stood out to me the most at first, cause he did the most talking, and rollins was stuck in the middle somehow. Then they have their debut match, and rollins stood out as easily the best wrestler of the group and the risk taker, when he took that ladder/table spot I was like dayummmmm, okay this guy has something. Fast forward 19 months later, rollins is the man, he's gaining on ambrose in terms of mic work and is miles ahead of the other 2 in ring. And I very much like his look, dude's shredded, if I could choose I would rather look like him, not too much muscle mass, just that ripped/cut looks that I think is good on any wrestler. I would like to see him win the world title first, and I can see him being a huge baby face for years to come. 

Imagine, wm35, the legendary shield reunite to take on (insert dominant stable here), for the first time in 4 years. I can see them all having wm mainevents by then and multiple world title wins. Not to mention they are all still in their late 20s, the next decade should be built around these guys IMO.


----------



## midnightmischief

Congratulations to seth (colby) and his girlfriend, just saw on twitter they are now engaged

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Seth Rollins continues to win :clap Congratulations to them both, she's getting married to DA God :rollins


----------



## Vyer

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Seth's engaged? Congratulations to him and his fiancée! :clap


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Gratz to them both :cheer 
Wish I was seth Rollins at this point lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



The.Great......One said:


> Gratz to them both :cheer
> *Wish I was seth Rollins at this point* lol


Don't we all? Who doesn't wanna be perfect :rollins


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Don't we all? Who doesn't wanna be perfect :rollins


If I was seth, once I become a top guy, I would use my backstage power to hold the other two down....*JUST KIDDING* : : :


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

whoops, sorry fellas, didn't realize i was walking into a seth rollins circle jerk....


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

But Seth Rollins is da king


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

We don't even have to use gifs for this supposed "circle jerk" that's how great Seth Rollins is. The Architect, the King of the Shield, Da God :rollins


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yo soup, one thing I noticed while reading this thread, there's plenty of ambrose/reigns circle jerking but man the lack of rollins love hurts me


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

As far as a Shield DVD, I would agree with the others saying that it should done after the Shield broken up or has gone separate ways.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Seth's girl is ridiculously hot. Happy for him.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Omega_VIK said:


> As far as a Shield DVD, I would agree with the others saying that it should done after the Shield broken up or has gone separate ways.


Yep so most likely some time next year after they break up, pretty sure the DVD would sell like hell. Honestly I still want that triple threat match between all three.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yay just checked my schedule and I'm off in time to catch Payback on Sunday and on Monday I'm off so I can catch the entire after storm :mark: :mark: 

and it makes it all the more special to do it with my hoes


----------



## midnightmischief

Cool deptford. Same for me. See you all here for snacks and drinks and dancing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:dance:dance:dance:dance
good to hear, mischief! 

def. gonna have some "drinks" up in chat so prepare for it :side: 
uhh sorrry not sorry :angel


----------



## midnightmischief

midnightmischief said:


> Cool deptford. Same for me. See you all here for snacks and drinks and dancing
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As to the Rollins circle before - it's his day! Let dean and Roman take a break from all the attention :lol you know im just kidding around guys  Rollins is cool with me and is sadly ignored compared to the other two when it gets going here

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

I won't see you in chat sadly. I don't think I have been deemed fit enough for the new version but that is cool. I'll be here for the after party whether it's a wake or celebration

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

Sorry double ( ummm triple ) post - stupid phone app

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'll be here too and NEVERRRR, I will always bring Dean into the conversation. lol. I get jealous when the other two get attention


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I mean no disrespect to the Roman/Ambrose marks on here, I love all 3 shield members but Seth just stands out the most to me, followed closely by Roman, followed closely by Ambrose.


----------



## midnightmischief

Lol true dat. If the dean or seth love-fest gets too bad for me I just go off and trawl the net for pics and vids of roman

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I want to see more of roman, I really want the WWE to let him shine more when it comes to the wrestling aspect, I hate how he's mostly just a hot tag, they should give him some more power moves, power slam, suplex, reverse suplex, gorilla press (if he can perform it)etc. Also like I stated before, give the man more freedom on the mic, for example: Every time the shield gets to send the raw fans home, Roman is much better on mic, I hate how they restrain him too much on the schtick and give the other two more freedom (nonetheless, it is a good thing for my inner rollins that he gets more mic time and freedom).


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



The.Great......One said:


> I mean no disrespect to the Roman/Ambrose marks on here, I love all 3 shield members but Seth just stands out the most to me, followed closely by Roman, followed closely by Ambrose.


Chicks like the crazy guy and the tall dark and handsome guy rather than perfection and overall nice guy I suppose. Rollins might not get the love he is warranted in this thread but it seems he is getting a good amount of love on the rest of the forum from various polls I've seen. A lot of people are noticing that's he's the most talented member in the shield and is one of the most well rounded guys on the roster.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Chicks like the crazy guy and the tall dark and handsome guy rather than perfection and overall nice guy I suppose. Rollins might not get the love he is warranted in this thread but it seems he is getting a good amount of love on the rest of the forum from various polls I've seen. A lot of people are noticing that's he's the most talented member in the shield and is one of the most well rounded guys on the roster.


AHHH story of my life, girls never go for the nice guy.....haha but seriously though, even the raw crowd knows he's the best overall member and arguably the most talented star on the roster, I cannot wait till MITB, seeing Rollins in a ladder match is gana be :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: worthy


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'd love if he was in the MITB, sure he wouldn't win but no doubt he would steal the show. I'm gonna be at MITB which would make it awesome if he was involved in the match. No doubt that if he steals the show you'll get a few people comparing him to Jeff Hardy again lol.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I'd love if he was in the MITB, sure he wouldn't win but no doubt he would steal the show. I'm gonna be at MITB which would make it awesome if he was involved in the match. No doubt that if he steals the show you'll get a few people comparing him to Jeff Hardy again lol.


Seth should either win the world title (assuming it's one of the ladder matches) or win the damn MITB. The guy is the most ready out of the 3, period. He's definitely going to steal the show, and unlike jeff hardy, he won't be doing drugs after wards :


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Rollinites running the yard :mark: :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

No Prob with the Rollins circle jerk. :banderas 
Guy deserves every load he gets. 
Is the Rollins love in this thread really that "rare" lol? 
Never noticed it, when I have to read 10 pages I always See some Rollins Talk and Gifs. 
...... Okay now that I think about it it's mostly Soup. :B
Dude, the guy is one of the greatest Talents on the Roster right now. 
Just look at Delbustos Video for example, Rollins Power In his voice introduces the GOAT Part of the Video. His Energy works perfect with hype promos. 

Watched SD yesterday, their promo was awesome, Rollins fucking great As well As Dean with his mic-holding-badassery. 
Also i can't wait for payback, i mark for the Evo/Shield Match, not getting tired of it at all.


----------



## Jeff Rollins

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I would love to see Rollins in MITB, they do for the US or IC title then he could win it. He pretty much steals the show at most of the ppvs. 

I was a Rollinite from the start


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Rollins would lay the smackdown on everyone's candy ass in an MITB ladder match, or any ladder match for that matter. I wonder where the shield will go after payback, I know HHH vs Reigns is locked for SS, but where do ambrose and my man rollins go after? I kinda wana see rollins and ambrose as tag team champions now that I think about it, and have Reigns with that mid card IC/US title (s).


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

wwe.com has a poll up on who is the coolest member of The Shield.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I never go along with those polls.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rollinites running the yard :mark: :mark:


:mark: :mark: you already know.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> :mark: :mark: you already know.


:dance

There can never be enough Seth love, I say. And darn that engagement announcement for putting me in complete sap mode :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Right? Ohmygod that was so romantic!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

More happy for him than I am for Punk :lol but great news for both nonetheless. I hope his wrestling career works out for him and he gets paid a good amount of money throughout the years. 

Starting to hype myself up for Payback tomorrow, so many feuds and stories can possibly come to an end. Hoping they surprise me with the Shield match. They surely can't go the predictable route and have Seth and Dean eliminated before any of Evo is gone right?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Right? Ohmygod that was so romantic!


Yes! When Halfie told me today I became goo and played silly love songs all day : Happy for them both!



SoupBro said:


> More happy for him than I am for Punk :lol but great news for both nonetheless. I hope his wrestling career works out for him and he gets paid a good amount of money throughout the years.
> 
> Starting to hype myself up for Payback tomorrow, so many feuds and stories can possibly come to an end. Hoping they surprise me with the Shield match. They surely can't go the predictable route and have Seth and Dean eliminated before any of Evo is gone right?


Stop ruining the happy, Soup! :lol I would pop into nothingness if Seth ended up winning the whole thing for the Shield


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

If they really wanna surprise people they'd have Reigns gone 1st and have Dean and Seth take care of business. That alone would show that they aren't just the other guys WWE seems to want to label them as sometimes. 

Their match is the main event right?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The match should be main event for the fact they will probably carry the PPV...again :ambrose

All I know, Roman better not take out all three members of Evo by himself. I will cringe so hard :lol

Im a Roman mark to the end, but not a blind one. That would be horrific lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

omgomg who did Seth marry?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> omgomg who did Seth marry?


His long time girlfriend Leighla (is that her name...did i even spell it right? :lmao)


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> If they really wanna surprise people they'd have Reigns gone 1st and have Dean and Seth take care of business. That alone would show that they aren't just the other guys WWE seems to want to label them as sometimes.
> 
> Their match is the main event right?


Thatd be a bold move by WWE. Also, it'd be interesting to see how WWE would repair the damage done to Roman for having to have the other two beat Evolution without him. *If* Roman goes out in a legit pin first tommorow Id start to expect him to come back and turn on the other two.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Repair what damage done to Roman if it happened? If he turned on the other 2 because they were able to beat Evolution :duck he'd look silly.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

What damage? Roman eating the pin first wouldn't kill him.

I doubt if they do have Roman go out first, he will go out looking weak. I'm sure Evolution would have to all hit their finishers and a chair shot to the head before Roman eats the pin :lol He'll probably take an Evo out with him too.

And unless Roman participates in the match despite elimination because of the No DQ stipulation, him eating the pin first is nearly impossible. Not when they are obviously setting up for Triple H vs Roman. Those two have to be the last ones standing unless WWE has something up their sleeves.

Evolution/Triple H made it very clear they want Roman to be alone so they can take their time with beating his ass. So I'm sure their mission is for Dean and Seth to be taken out as quickly as possible.

Now, Roman might get help by Dean and Seth in the end, because again, they have a damn No DQ stipulation attached. What will stop eliminated members from interfering unless they're knocked out or destroyed :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I might have to turn the PPV off if it's Roman vs all of Evolution :lmao. And I agree that Roman losing first wouldn't cause damage at all lol, did they repair any damage when Dean was quickly eliminated at SS? 

It's been painfully obvious they're setting up Roman and HHH. It would suck of to set that up they'd make the other participants nobodies. I'm really interested on what they do, I almost wouldn't be surprised if WWE had Evolution take out Seth and Dean before the match which would mean Roman would start the match alone.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> His long time girlfriend Leighla (is that her name...did i even spell it right? :lmao)


It looks like she's just wearing panties :lol 

Seth could do better as far as looks go though IMO but if they get along that's all that really matters


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

She looks absolutely gorgeous from the pic I see :durant3


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

As far as the Payback match, I hope it's a legit all out bout between the two stables. Not a prop in a Roman vs Triple H storyline. Now, I wouldn't mind those two having a program if Seth, Orton, Dean and Batista are given important roles too. Like if things start getting personal between Dean and Randy while Seth...well, is Batista still leaving? :lol They shouldn't be background or supporting characters to a Trips and Roman.

I don't know how I feel about anyone potentially getting singled out in a feud that's supposed to be stable vs stable, meaning 3vs3. Don't get me wrong, if the feud was actually interesting and epic, I wouldn't mind much. But, it's been very lackluster and it bleeding into a singles match feud just feels blah. I would have rather they actually focused on making the current feud you know...good? :lol


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Don't we all? Who doesn't wanna be perfect :rollins


LOL you're such a mark for Rollins I swear, it's scary :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> It looks like she's just wearing panties :lol
> 
> Seth could do better as far as looks go though IMO but if they get along that's all that really matters


I think she's gorgeous, but hey opinions. I'm sure she's a great person otherwise I doubt their relationship would last this long. :lmao @ the fangirls saying they shouldn't marry. Bitch mind your own business. I swear some of Seth's fangirls are like a softer version of the insane bitches in Ambrose's fandom. Bitches act like they own the guy.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> Seth could do better as far as looks go though IMO but if they get along that's all that really matters


Why would you even say something like this? Seriously.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> LOL you're such a mark for Rollins I swear, it's scary :lol


More scary than marks for Dean or Reigns :drake1 I think I'm pretty tame :durant


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> His long time girlfriend Leighla (is that her name...did i even spell it right? :lmao)


wouldn't mind getting between those two!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> More scary than marks for Dean or Reigns :drake1 I think I'm pretty tame :durant


Actually you're worse than any Dean or Roman mark that I've come across. 

I didn't use to be able to stand tpb82 when he first posted, his marking over Reigns used to be unbearable and I told him that but he has become a lot better in that regard. But you seemed to have picked up where he left off in regards to Rollins.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> More scary than marks for Dean or Reigns :drake1 I think I'm pretty tame :durant


You don't see us talking about punching Roman or whatever. :fuckedup

Nah, I've seen marks act worse about it than you, but you really are crazy over Seth. :lmao


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> More scary than marks for Dean or Reigns :drake1 I think I'm pretty tame :durant


My thoughts exactly, we're pretty tame when it comes down to being marks for a particular shield member. Haters be tripping cause Seth is finally running wild over this yard. 
Again, I mean no disrespect to all you Roman/Ambrose marks out there.
:saul

On a side note, who thinks Roman/Seth looked the best with these pennies they called tag titles?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> His long time girlfriend Leighla (is that her name...did i even spell it right? :lmao)


Pretty girl, I would say lucky guy Rollins but the truth is she's the lucky one for bagging a future hall of famer and GOAT bama congrats all round tbh

EDIT: I've seen Ambrose fangirls ask for vials of the man's blood and the shitstorm that accompanied Roman and his wife first public appearance :jaydamn.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually you're worse than any Dean or Roman mark that I've come across.
> 
> I didn't use to be able to stand tpb82 when he first posted, his marking over Reigns used to be unbearable and I told him that but he has become a lot better in that regard. But you seemed to have picked up where he left off in regards to Rollins.


Well you haven't come across the Reigns marks I've seen then.



Calabrose said:


> You don't see us talking about punching Roman or whatever. :fuckedup
> 
> Nah really you aren't that bad. Nothing wrong with supporting your guy. I'm the same with Ambrose, now and forevs.


:lol you'd have to be crazy to think I'd seriously consider punching Reigns when I'm a fan of the Shield. I'm not a blind Rollins fan, other fans seem to have a hard time criticizing their favorites. I'll say Rollins did good or bad if it's warranted without sugar coating it. 

I've never even had a Rollins sig or avy.

@Great One, they made those giant pennies look great which was very surprising because those titles are just shit looking.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Oh I know I was just kidding. :lol By now I have a good idea of when you're being serious and when it's all just fun and banter.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Oh I know I was just kidding. :lol By now I have a good idea of when you're being serious and when it's all just fun and banter.


We are Sunbros so you would know more than anyone else I guess. I have considered changing my name to SoupbRollins though :lol it was either that or Starkiller. I planned on waiting after Payback since I have no idea what could happen.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman should start wearing a suit once he breaks away from the shield for example:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPu84X0K5KY

Can someone tell me how to link youtube to this? would be very much appreciated <333

Edit: Am I the only one who thinks Reigns can play an epic heel, a similar heel to Corporate Rock? with the expensive clothing and jewelry etc.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



The.Great......One said:


> Roman should start wearing a suit once he breaks away from the shield for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to link youtube to this? would be very much appreciated <333


Like this


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



The.Great......One said:


> Roman should start wearing a suit once he breaks away from the shield for example:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPu84X0K5KY
> 
> Can someone tell me how to link youtube to this? would be very much appreciated <333






. Don't use the whole link when using the YouTube tags, just the part after the =

If Roman will be wearing suits they might as well have him join Evolution.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shot soup :cheer

I think he should join evolution especially now that Batista is about to leave, he fits their mold so well and I would mark so hard for a heel Reigns in a suit, I love suits, I think every champion should wear suits or silk shirts : :


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> We are Sunbros so you would know more than anyone else I guess. I have considered changing my name to SoupbRollins though :lol it was either that or Starkiller. I planned on waiting after Payback since I have no idea what could happen.


Sunbros for life!

I like both of those. We'll have to see. :lol I want to change my name next month as well. I don't really have a problem with Calabrose, but I like to change it up every now and again. I'm tempted to come up with a new name that incorporates "Cal" in there somehow, but I may go in a completely opposite direction. Right now I've got nothin.




The.Great......One said:


> Roman should start wearing a suit once he breaks away from the shield for example:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPu84X0K5KY
> 
> Can someone tell me how to link youtube to this? would be very much appreciated <333
> 
> Edit: Am I the only one who thinks Reigns can play an epic heel, a similar heel to Corporate Rock? with the expensive clothing and jewelry etc.


In order to imbed a youtube vid:

https.//www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPu84X0K5KY
Take the random letters and numbers that come after the "=" sign and paste them in [youtube.][/.youtube] tags. (without the periods)

It will show like this.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

He'd actually work better if they treated him like Orton from his older Evolution days instead of powerhouse Batista. Even as a heel I think most girls would still scream whenever he comes out.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Cocky Roman in a suit could be everything...EVERYTHING!!! :lol

I didn't like Roman as a heel because of the role he has to play in the Shield. He tries to sound all bad ass and it's just like :deandre. No boo, you don't sound natural.

But a heel Roman, decked out in formal clothing while being cocky and sassy? I think I can get behind that :reigns


:side: But not if he has to betray the boys :side: Then I will cry all the rivers


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yup I'd be crap teacher tbh :lol

Roman did some great work as a suit wearing heel in FCW and NXT:

xvwhgt

I don't think they want to go that way with the character at this time, if he ever does turn heel he should go that way though for sure.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

They should, Orton was so much better in his 03-05 legend killer days, I can see Reigns working that pretty well. He would also get more freedom on the mic so that's a plus. I think I'm the only one who wants to see Evolution with every title again (see Armageddon 03).

@Saber Rider ^-^ I never seen this, the man really pulls of the suit look pretty well, he should wear sun glasses inside too, Heel Roman is where it's at.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> He'd actually work better if they treated him like Orton from his older Evolution days instead of powerhouse Batista. Even as a heel I think most girls would still scream whenever he comes out.


Oh most definitely. Even with Orton it didn't matter if he was face or heel. The womens would go crazy over that mofo. I'm sure he still gets some female pops every now and again.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> omgomg who did Seth marry?


Wait...



WynterWarm12 said:


> His long time girlfriend Leighla (is that her name...did i even spell it right? :lmao)


... WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT!!!!!!!!???????

Someone else married my man? Please tell me this is just a joke and I'm being stupid.

... actually fuck it. It's not like I've never defiled a married man before, so it's not that big a deal.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:lmao yup, I need cocky, sassy asshole Reigns in my life :lmao

Edit: Res...you will actually go after a married man??....good boy, this thread has taught you well


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Edit: Res...you will actually go after a married man??....good boy, this thread has taught you well


I'm not entirely proud of myself for it, but if the correct situation and series of events occurs that makes it possible to do it and remain totally secret I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't.

Oh, and I was doing this before I ever turned up here.  You didn't make me into a slut, you just made me much more comfortable with expressing that I am one.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I missed you Res :lmao


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



The.Great......One said:


> @Saber Rider ^-^ I never seen this, the man really pulls of the suit look pretty well, he should wear sun glasses inside too, Heel Roman is where it's at.


I honestly thought just before he joined the shield he was going to be The Rock 2.0 without question I think I've mentioned before that there was a conference call with Vince McMahon when he said he was 99% sure he had the next Rock in FCW and Roman debuted this a couple weeks later:

xv06k8

Remember this:





He's at his best when he's sassy and being all Rocky like but for some unholy reason they want him to be a slow talking 3 word vocabulary tough guy powerhouse when he's a fast talking sassy athletic explosive striker, it's a mind feck tbh


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I wonder what they will do with Seth when he goes solo? Make him a shit talking babyface kind of like he does now?
An underdog the crowd cheers for and rallies behind? Something like his NXT gimmick...wait, what was his NXT gimmick :lol

Didn't he used to come out dancing and jumping around all weird and shit? Like he was the only guy in a mosh pit? lol

Roman and Dean I can basically see what characters WWE will possibly shape them into, but what about Seth?


EDIT: I think they're confining Roman to the strong and silent type just for the group. He has his role and they're sticking to that. Hopefully when he goes solo, WWE will set him loose. 

Like with Dean, I think they're holding him back character wise until he goes solo. No need to give everything at once when all they really need to be is three parts of a whole.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I missed you Res :lmao


I missed you too honey. I don't know why I've been away from this thread. *shrug*

I'd hug you, but you don't know where I've been. :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I missed you too honey. I don't know why I've been away from this thread. *shrug*
> 
> I'd hug you, but you don't know where I've been. :side:


I DO know where you've been. In RANTS. You filthy rapscallion, you. :ambrose3


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I honestly thought just before he joined the shield he was going to be The Rock 2.0 without question I think I've mentioned before that there was a conference call with Vince McMahon when he said he was 99% sure he had the next Rock in FCW and Roman debuted this a couple weeks later:
> 
> xv06k8
> 
> Remember this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's at his best when he's sassy and being all Rocky like but for some unholy reason they want him to be a slow talking 3 word vocabulary tough guy powerhouse when he's a fast talking sassy athletic explosive striker, it's a mind feck tbh


Completely agree, both were former ball players, both went into wrestling at 25, both got pushes since the start and both have the same attitude if they are allowed to be themselves. I don't think Reigns can be the next Rock, but he can and is going to be the first Roman Reigns. Give him a much needed heel turn, give him an expensive look, more freedom on the mic and watch this man transform into the next top guy.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Not entirely what I was referring to... but yes, I have been there. Getting my politics on for some god-forsaken reason.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I was not being too serious, Res. :ambrose3 I'll hug you anyways. I like never get sick.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Your signature is very distracting...


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Mmmyesss good GOOOOD.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I wonder what they will do with Seth when he goes solo? Make him a shit talking babyface kind of like he does now?
> An underdog the crowd cheers for and rallies behind? Something like his NXT gimmick...wait, what was his NXT gimmick :lol
> 
> Didn't he used to come out dancing and jumping around all weird and shit? Like he was the only guy in a mosh pit? lol
> 
> Roman and Dean I can basically see what characters WWE will possibly shape them into, but what about Seth?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I think they're confining Roman to the strong and silent type just for the group. He has his role and they're sticking to that. Hopefully when he goes solo, WWE will set him loose.
> 
> Like with Dean, I think they're holding him back character wise until he goes solo. No need to give everything at once when all they really need to be is three parts of a whole.


I understand holding someone's moveset back to amaze people down the line but Roman wasn't greatly experienced on the mic before so I thought he needed to at least be a lil more close to the character he is going to play once they've broken up. Take into account he's going to be very close to the top of the card when they split whether anyone thinks he's ready or not so there's nowhere to hide and no room for mistakes, but yeah I hope that's where they go.

I thought Rollins would be fine with the NXT gimmick in WWE but since he's debuted he's taken his mic work to a totally different level, so much so he reminds me of a young CM Punk when he first started, not so much the straight edge stuff but more the anti-authority stuff.

I think anti-authority persona if he's a face and more the Architect genius if he's a heel. Rollins is good though and could be anything he wants to be. He's way more flexible then almost anyone on that roster, it's just about finding the right role to help him succeed.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

To be fair I'm pretty sure roman has more than what we've seen. If they want him to be the next rock he damn sure should have more. Let's not forget the rock was still technically a 2 year rookie when he won the wwf title. Reigns already has 4 years of experience. I have no doubt in my mind that he will be something big but that heel turn is needed to take him to the next level of superstardom.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I understand holding someone's moveset back to amaze people down the line but Roman wasn't greatly experienced on the mic before so I thought he needed to at least be a lil more close to the character he is going to play once they've broken up. Take into account he's going to be very close to the top of the card when they split whether anyone thinks he's ready or not so there's nowhere to hide and no room for mistakes, but yeah I hope that's where they go.
> 
> I thought Rollins would be fine with the NXT gimmick in WWE but since he's debuted he's taken his mic work to a totally different level, so much so he reminds me of a young CM Punk when he first started, not so much the straight edge stuff but more the anti-authority stuff.
> 
> I think anti-authority persona if he's a face and more the Architect genius if he's a heel. Rollins is good though and could be anything he wants to be. He's way more flexible then almost anyone on that roster, it's just about finding the right role to help him succeed.


I think when it's all said and done rollins can be bigger than punk. He's already a better wrestler and has at least a decade in him. His mic skills is gradually increasing and could one day rival punk's. He definitely has a better look than punk ever had so that's a plus in wwe's eyes.

Where do you guys think each shield member be by wm35?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I understand holding someone's moveset back to amaze people down the line but Roman wasn't greatly experienced on the mic before so I thought he needed to at least be a lil more close to the character he is going to play once they've broken up. Take into account he's going to be very close to the top of the card when they split whether anyone thinks he's ready or not so there's nowhere to hide and no room for mistakes, but yeah I hope that's where they go.


Yeah, that's why I'm happy WWE has finally put Roman in singles matches. It's a shame they didn't take the opportunity to do that way earlier since he had two other guys to pick up the slack of his weaknesses. I wish they would let him do more moves since he did actually have a pretty good moveset back in FCW, so by now, most if not all his moves would look crisp and clean from practice.

I think once Roman goes solo and he gets more freedom and mic time, he will progress at a quick rate. With the mic time he gets and those rare moments he gets to speak more than five words, he's has gotten better and more comfortable. Shit, Triple H said in his NXT conference call that Bray is just now getting comfortable on the mic. And that dude is a beast! Imagine someone who knows they need work? That must be a little nerve wrecking and takes a little time to find their flow and footing.

I think he has so many pieces to be a top guy in the future. They just have to figure out how to put them together 




> I thought Rollins would be fine with the NXT gimmick in WWE but since he's debuted he's taken his mic work to a totally different level, so much so he reminds me of a young CM Punk when he first started, not so much the straight edge stuff but more the anti-authority stuff.
> 
> I think anti-authority persona if he's a face and more the Architect genius if he's a heel. Rollins is good though and could be anything he wants to be. He's way more flexible then almost anyone on that roster, it's just about finding the right role to help him succeed.



Rollins is very much coming into his own and that's why I'm very curious on what WWE will do with him. Seth is becoming the full package: excellent in the ring, great look for the girls and young crowd, but older fans can respect his work ethic and the show he puts on in the ring, he's articulate and relatable in interviews and good with the kids.

Once he really gets great on the mic, he's easily a ready to go talent. Now I know Seth fans hate hearing Jeff Hardy in the same sentence with Rolins, but if Seth can garner half the reactions and connect to the fans at a level close to as Hardy did, he will be set and a big player in the future. There would be no reason for him not to be in the main event unless WWE fucks him over personally.


----------



## Delbusto

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> I JUST FUCKED MYSELF AFTER THAT VIDEO
> :mark: :mark:





NeyNey said:


> 2:56-3:33 is just fucking fantastic. Part of Excellence. :banderas :banderas :banderas





JacqSparrow said:


> :rep:





Calabrose said:


> Holy hell Delbusto! :mark: :banderas :mark:
> 
> You've done it yet again!! I'm so much more psyched for payback now.


Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

lol why is this thread stickied


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nimbus said:


> lol why is this thread stickied


Cause it's one of the more popular threads on this site


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

hey, where was it announced that Seth and his GF are engaged?

I checked both their twitter accounts and instagrams and nothing...

edit: ok, the instagram she says is hers on her twitter (leighleighlove) has nothing about an engagement, but there's another one using her name (leighlaschultz) that says they are engaged. 
Maybe best to wait until there's confirmation. I mean happy for them if it's true, and all- but I don't see anything definitive tbh

edit2: on twitter he follows her account that says that her instagram is leighleighlove... but on instagram he follows the second account I listed. Gah, confused much... OK- if they are engaged, YAY... if they aren't, YAY.

bases. covered.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nimbus said:


> lol why is this thread stickied


It's one of the most active threads around.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> As far as the Payback match, I hope it's a legit all out bout between the two stables. Not a prop in a Roman vs Triple H storyline. Now, I wouldn't mind those two having a program if Seth, Orton, Dean and Batista are given important roles too. Like if things start getting personal between Dean and Randy while Seth...well, is Batista still leaving? :lol They shouldn't be background or supporting characters to a Trips and Roman.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about anyone potentially getting singled out in a feud that's supposed to be stable vs stable, meaning 3vs3. Don't get me wrong, if the feud was actually interesting and epic, I wouldn't mind much. But, it's been very lackluster and it bleeding into a singles match feud just feels blah. I would have rather they actually focused on making the current feud you know...good? :lol


Agreed. Heck, Randy could use a little spotlight too, and who better than Dean or Seth to share it with? As for Bootista, I'm sure they could work well with him too if he doesn't leave.




Calabrose said:


> I think she's gorgeous, but hey opinions. I'm sure she's a great person otherwise I doubt their relationship would last this long. :lmao @ the fangirls saying they shouldn't marry. Bitch mind your own business. I swear some of Seth's fangirls are like a softer version of the insane bitches in Ambrose's fandom. Bitches act like they own the guy.


I think she's lovely too. And I say, much respect for being able to maintain such a relationship-it has to be seriously tough dealing with all the fangirls and him being away so much. They're blessed to have each other.

Sigh. Please tell me these fangirls are teenagers. That's the only barely reasonable excuse.




Reservoir Angel said:


> Wait...
> 
> 
> ... WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT!!!!!!!!???????
> 
> Someone else married my man? Please tell me this is just a joke and I'm being stupid.
> 
> ... actually fuck it. It's not like I've never defiled a married man before, so it's not that big a deal.


Welcome back, Ressy! I'll hug you too 




WynterWarm12 said:


> I wonder what they will do with Seth when he goes solo? Make him a shit talking babyface kind of like he does now?
> An underdog the crowd cheers for and rallies behind? Something like his NXT gimmick...wait, what was his NXT gimmick :lol
> 
> Didn't he used to come out dancing and jumping around all weird and shit? Like he was the only guy in a mosh pit? lol
> 
> Roman and Dean I can basically see what characters WWE will possibly shape them into, but what about Seth?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I think they're confining Roman to the strong and silent type just for the group. He has his role and they're sticking to that. Hopefully when he goes solo, WWE will set him loose.
> 
> Like with Dean, I think they're holding him back character wise until he goes solo. No need to give everything at once when all they really need to be is three parts of a whole


I wouldn't mind seeing a rebellious Seth  But at this point, he's so flexible anyway, I think he'd be fine regardless of what's thrown at him.

And I happen to like his jumping around, Halfie 

All of them should be in suits acting cocky. No ovary would survive to tell the tale.




The.Great......One said:


> I think when it's all said and done rollins can be bigger than punk. He's already a better wrestler and has at least a decade in him. His mic skills is gradually increasing and could one day rival punk's. He definitely has a better look than punk ever had so that's a plus in wwe's eyes.
> 
> Where do you guys think each shield member be by wm35?


Main event. I have very little doubt about that. Maybe battling each other.




Tambrose said:


> hey, where was it announced that Seth and his GF are engaged?
> 
> I checked both their twitter accounts and instagrams and nothing...
> 
> edit: ok, the instagram she says is hers on her twitter (leighleighlove) has nothing about an engagement, but there's another one using her name (leighlaschultz) that says they are engaged.
> Maybe best to wait until there's confirmation. I mean happy for them if it's true, and all- but I don't see anything definitive tbh
> 
> edit2: on twitter he follows her account that says that her instagram is leighleighlove... but on instagram he follows the second account I listed. Gah, confused much... OK- if they are engaged, YAY... if they aren't, YAY.
> 
> bases. covered.


This post was endearingly confusing :lol 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> I think she's gorgeous, but hey opinions. I'm sure she's a great person otherwise I doubt their relationship would last this long. :lmao @ the fangirls saying they shouldn't marry. Bitch mind your own business. I swear some of Seth's fangirls are like a softer version of the insane bitches in Ambrose's fandom. Bitches act like they own the guy.


They don't measure up to Ambrose fangirls though. Oh my, if they found out Ambrose was getting married? Look at what happened when he took a selfie with another girl!! :lmao 



SoupBro said:


> She looks absolutely gorgeous from the pic I see :durant3


Idk she kinda thick, I generally get those model types, sorority alumni, you know what I mean.  
Aint got no time for anything less than a 10 baby!! 
Just the perfect mix of crazy, dangerous, and cute and endearing. I would use the word " irresistible" to best describe myself :agree:


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> This post was endearingly confusing :lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol it was either keep editing it or make multiple posts, but yeah it's like a timeline of searching :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tambrose said:


> :lol it was either keep editing it or make multiple posts, but yeah it's like a timeline of searching :lol


Well, it was fun to read anyway :lol

Tsk, Deppie


----------



## Delbusto

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm hoping tomorrows match at Payback doesn't end up being the Roman Reigns Show.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Possibly the end of The Shield tonight. Here's some Japanese shit I'm listening to.....



-UNDEAD- said:


>


Just in case.....










*TELL 'EM GOODBYE, Y'ALL!*


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

holy crap Delbusto, finally got around to watching your vid you posted a few pages back... that got me more amped for payback than ANYTHING wwe have done.

awesome work!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



-UNDEAD- said:


> Possibly the end of The Shield tonight. Here's some Japanese shit I'm listening to.....
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TELL 'EM GOODBYE, Y'ALL!*


I aint sayin nothin until it happens. :fuckedup


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Deptford said:


> *Idk she kinda thick,* I generally get those model types, sorority alumni, you know what I mean.
> Aint got no time for anything less than a 10 baby!!
> Just the perfect mix of crazy, dangerous, and cute and endearing. I would use the word " irresistible" to best describe myself :agree:


:durant3 :durant3 :durant3
That's what I I think she's gorgeous. Not a fan of skinny models at all.


If it truly is the end of the Shield tonight then it was a nice run. It would work better if they have hints on issues between them again but I guess a turn by one of them will that be more shocking when no hints are given.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Seth's girl ain't getting enough love, am I the only one that sees dat sexy ass on her or what? dem legs too :ass 
If I ever see her IRL I'd be like :westbrook4


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Delbusto1 said:


> I'm hoping tomorrows match at Payback doesn't end up being the Roman Reigns Show.


:lol I think we all do in general.



-UNDEAD- said:


> Possibly the end of The Shield tonight. Here's some Japanese shit I'm listening to.....
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TELL 'EM GOODBYE, Y'ALL!*


Oh, the ocean of tears...I may need to begin preparing myself mentally.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Then you'd wake up in the local hospital Great One after a curbstomp by Rollins :lel

So how do you guys really see this match ending tonight, Shield win or Evo win? I just don't see Evo winning if Batista is truly leaving unless a member of the Shield turns. The only reason for a turn would be for the championship because they've been very successful as a team.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

In a perfect world (for me), Rollins would eliminate Orton, then batista would eliminate ambrose, then Reigns turns on the Rollins and spears him, then he would kick out, get pedigreed then loses (making him look the strongest in the match).
Edit: Soup I'd take my chances, plus if I were to beat my ass kicked, I wouldn't even fight back if it was Rollins, I would embrace getting kicked in my face by the best talent in the WWE.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I think a better turn would be Reigns walking off or just counting himself out. It would be pretty stupid to have him turn on Seth and Dean only to get beat by HHH later. He might look a lil strong I guess but stupid. There has to be a better way to turn in this elimination style match.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't see any other way, I mean I want Roman to join Evolution but I really don't know. I just remembered this is a no DQ match, so many different possibilities. Dammit give this match 30 minutes, wow me WWE please make me drop my jaw. One this is for damn sure though, we will all be shocked somehow when the match ends....I HOPE. If the shield lose and nothing comes out of it, I'd be


----------



## daniel bryan rules

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

don't think the shield are going to break up tonight think their going to win.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

If Roman turns on Shield in this match it would be a huge move in a a whole new direction and storyline in the main event scene. 

If Shield or Evo. Win, would really there be any change of anything? I think it will be basically a Sheild win, but where do they go from here? They have been tag champs. As a team what else is there besides another Wyatt feud. They have to start going for the the World belt. But as a three man team how does that work?

Reigns turning on Shield works on many levels.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Then you'd wake up in the local hospital Great One after a curbstomp by Rollins :lel
> 
> So how do you guys really see this match ending tonight, Shield win or Evo win? I just don't see Evo winning if Batista is truly leaving unless a member of the Shield turns. The only reason for a turn would be for the championship because they've been very successful as a team.


If this feud were to continue, Evo has to win because otherwise, Shield has nothing more to prove to them. Here's where a turn would actually work since it kind of hints that it took a betrayal from one member to break them. But if the feud's going to end after tonight, then Shield has to take it to solidify the dominance of the next generation.

I know people have mentioned this before, but Shield doesn't have to break up officially. Just go their separate ways after realizing that they've accomplished all they can as a group. The emotional punch from an official breakup feud would be huge, though. Could be one of the most memorable storylines in a long time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> :durant3 :durant3 :durant3
> That's what I I think she's gorgeous. Not a fan of skinny models at all.
> 
> 
> If it truly is the end of the Shield tonight then it was a nice run. It would work better if they have hints on issues between them again but I guess a turn by one of them will that be more shocking when no hints are given.


Yeah I would have wanted a slow build too like how it was before. Punk and Bray getting under Dean's skin over time, leading to him causing doubt with Seth and Roman, was great drama. 

However I'll agree that a swerve betrayal right when they were getting along great, as well as establishing themselves more with the casuals, might just be the better move. I just hope that it involves some continuity with when Dean felt betrayed by Seth. It would make the most sense, but I know WWE's track record with continuity. :side:


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

If Reigns were to turn, he'd be eliminated earlier in the match. I'm thinking it's down to HHH and Seth, he's in the ring in the corner getting the spear ready, then goes and does it to Seth instead. Stands there, looks down at him with a serious expression as the whole arena gasps in shock. Not sure how the rest plays out, but if Roman turns, it'd be something like that. That determined look on his face at the end of the SD promo, I don't know. They panned to him twice for emphasis. Decent chance I'm looking too deep into this, but keep an eye out for Roman.

If the 6-man elimination doesn't main event then don't expect anything that significant to happen tonight. I actually have a feeling they want Cena/Bray to close out the show.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Oh shit I never watched smackdown. I suck. :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Considering it's an elimination match, what order do you reckon they're going to go out in?

I really couldn't guess, except that I'm pretty damn certain that Triple H is going to be the last member of Evolution and I'd be willing to put money on Reigns being the last member of the Shield.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Dean/Seth
Orton
Seth/Dean
Batista
Reigns

with HHH being the sole "survivor".


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Oh shit I never watched smackdown. I suck. :lol


Just watch the first seven minutes and you're solid. :ambrose

Also



Spoiler: Roman stills












While speaking









Right after speaking









Final closeup before ending segment

:lol I'm know I'm being paranoid but it's more fun like this.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Calabrose said:


> Yeah I would have wanted a slow build too like how it was before. Punk and Bray getting under Dean's skin over time, leading to him causing doubt with Seth and Roman, was great drama.
> 
> However I'll agree that a swerve betrayal right when they were getting along great, as well as establishing themselves more with the casuals, might just be the better move. I just hope that it involves some continuity with when Dean felt betrayed by Seth. It would make the most sense, but I know WWE's track record with continuity. :side:


Exactly. Would be epic if Dean speaks after turning like that and asking Seth if he honestly thought Dean had forgiven so quickly. Oh, the fireworks. WWE has a bad record with continuity, but they do pull it off occasionally.

Their part in SD was only 7 minutes long, Caly :lol Watch!



Telos said:


> If Reigns were to turn, he'd be eliminated earlier in the match. I'm thinking it's down to HHH and Seth, he's in the ring in the corner getting the spear ready, then goes and does it to Seth instead. Stands there, looks down at him with a serious expression as the whole arena gasps in shock. Not sure how the rest plays out, but if Roman turns, it'd be something like that. That determined look on his face at the end of the SD promo, I don't know. They panned to him twice for emphasis. Decent chance I'm looking too deep into this, but keep an eye out for Roman.
> 
> If the 6-man elimination doesn't main event then don't expect anything that significant to happen tonight. I actually have a feeling they want Cena/Bray to close out the show.


The ultimate bromance betrayal. Ugh, that'll be hard to watch, but well, anything is genuinely possible tonight, which heightens the anticipation.

Please not Cena/Bray *sigh* I love Bray, but not if Cena's just gonna no-sell him to death after.



Reservoir Angel said:


> Considering it's an elimination match, what order do you reckon they're going to go out in?
> 
> I really couldn't guess, except that I'm pretty damn certain that Triple H is going to be the last member of Evolution and I'd be willing to put money on Reigns being the last member of the Shield.


Logically, those two will be the last in the match since that's what they've been building up to. So my sensible lineup is Seth (to kind of even things up since Dean was eliminated first at Survivor Series last year), Dean, then Roman. Hoping for a surprise, though.

My ideal is that Seth is the last one standing, of course 

Edit: Telos with the Sherlocking :dance


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Considering it's an elimination match, what order do you reckon they're going to go out in?
> 
> I really couldn't guess, except that I'm pretty damn certain that Triple H is going to be the last member of Evolution and I'd be willing to put money on Reigns being the last member of the Shield.


Assuming there's no swerve:

1. Batista
2. Dean Ambrose
3. Seth Rollins
4. Randy Orton
5. Roman Reigns

My line of thinking is take Batista out first and get the fans to start thinking this could be The Shield's night. Then Dean is taken out and it's an even two-on-two. Seth then gets eliminated and now it's shifted in Evolution's favor. Roman manages to almost overcome it by eliminating Orton but eventually succombs to Triple H.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm off work now, but I'm still there lounging about. I guess I'll head home and catch up on SD.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Delbusto1 said:


> I'm hoping tomorrows match at Payback doesn't end up being the Roman Reigns Show.


Well I'm afraid I've got some bad news...

... of course it'll be. 

I'm calling for an Evolution win with HHH as the sole survivor, last eliminating Reigns, which will then set up a match at Summerslam between them. TBH, I'm hoping they end up deciding to have HHH give the rub to Rollins instead of Reigns, who doesn't need it at this point. Not to mention, Rollins/HHH could actually be a great match.

But yeah, it'll be Reigns. As for The Shield breaking up tonight, I'm not sure. I could see it working either way.


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> The ultimate bromance betrayal. Ugh, that'll be hard to watch, but well, anything is genuinely possible tonight, which heightens the anticipation.
> 
> Please not Cena/Bray *sigh* I love Bray, but not if Cena's just gonna no-sell him to death after.
> 
> Edit: Telos with the Sherlocking :dance


Exactly. The Shield has toyed with our emotions so much that you can't be sure what to expect. Unless they have another program with the Wyatt Family in them, I don't see what's left for them to do as a group. I just don't want it to end tonight.

As for the Sherlocking :lol I'm used to seeing some foreshadowing. At WM30 when Undertaker destroyed the casket that had Brock Lesnar's name on it, I looked at my friend and said, "Wait a second, is Undertaker losing tonight?" Then I quickly dismissed it and only went back to it after the match was over. That casket was destroyed because it was never meant to be. When Brock put Taker up for a third F5, my eyes widened because I couldn't see Taker kicking out a third time to that. My friend and I both shouted "Holy shit!" when the bell rang after the three count as it was still a shock. I didn't go into the match believing the streak was ending, but I had that Brock casket moment filed away in my head. It was more symbolic than people realized at the time.

There is less to the paranoia I'm experiencing with Roman, particularly because it doesn't seem like the right move for WWE to make as of now, but I'm not dismissing any possibility for tonight.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Well I'm afraid I've got some bad news...
> 
> ... of course it'll be.
> 
> I'm calling for an Evolution win with HHH as the sole survivor, last eliminating Reigns, which will then set up a match at Summerslam between them. TBH, *I'm hoping they end up deciding to have HHH give the rub to Rollins instead of Reigns, who doesn't need it at this point. Not to mention, Rollins/HHH could actually be a great match.*
> 
> But yeah, it'll be Reigns. As for The Shield breaking up tonight, I'm not sure. I could see it working either way.


I wish :lol I seriously do.



Telos said:


> Exactly. The Shield has toyed with our emotions so much that you can't be sure what to expect. Unless they have another program with the Wyatt Family in them, I don't see what's left for them to do as a group. I just don't want it to end tonight.
> 
> As for the Sherlocking :lol I'm used to seeing some foreshadowing. At WM30 when Undertaker destroyed the casket that had Brock Lesnar's name on it, I looked at my friend and said, "Wait a second, is Undertaker losing tonight?" Then I quickly dismissed it and only went back to it after the match was over. That casket was destroyed because it was never meant to be. When Brock put Taker up for a third F5, my eyes widened because I couldn't see Taker kicking out a third time to that. My friend and I both shouted "Holy shit!" when the bell rang after the three count as it was still a shock. I didn't go into the match believing the streak was ending, but I had that Brock casket moment filed away in my head. It was more symbolic than people realized at the time.
> 
> There is less to the paranoia I'm experiencing with Roman, particularly because it doesn't seem like the right move for WWE to make as of now, but I'm not dismissing any possibility for tonight.


Well, if it does end tonight, you'll be in good company 

Oh, good point on that Taker/Brock thing! I used to look at stuff I thought would be foreshadowing, but after a whole bunch of red herrings, I kind of stopped :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



> John Cena & The Shield beat The Wyatts & Kane in an eight-man tag match. This was a 20-minute match that ended when Roman Reigns got the pin on Luke Harper after a spear. Cena left the ring and went to the back fairly promptly to let The Shield be the heroes of the night.


.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Cena and Shield. I have to go be physically ill for a second.

At least he's smart enough to walk away from their spotlight this time


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

hmm is a payback tonight!!! :mark: :mark: 

am all like ahhhhh and shield is like arrrrggghhh and evo is like w/e we win but will lose and ais like 
shield go over always nbd 

edit: HEY RESSI AHH IS BACK


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm thinking a Shield win, and I have a niggling feeling that it will be by the help of interference from someone. Don't know why, don't know who, probably doesn't make sense, but we'll see.

I don't think there will be a split at this time either. Not that it's ever stopped WWE before, but they would be stupid to split them up right now. I actually see no reason why they have to split up anytime soon at all. There has been factions as popular as The Shield together for longer than they have been together, and it's already been proven that they don't need to split to get titles. Obviously they will split at some point, I just don't think that time is now.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Vics1971 said:


> *I'm thinking a Shield win, and I have a niggling feeling that it will be by the help of interference from someone. Don't know why, don't know who, probably doesn't make sense, but we'll see.*
> 
> I don't think there will be a split at this time either. Not that it's ever stopped WWE before, but they would be stupid to split them up right now. I actually see no reason why they have to split up anytime soon at all. There has been factions as popular as The Shield together for longer than they have been together, and it's already been proven that they don't need to split to get titles. Obviously they will split at some point, I just don't think that time is now.



Maybe a female fan will jump the barricade and attack a member of evolution.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Maybe a female fan will jump the barricade and attack a member of evolution.


Oh lawd. :banderas


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Maybe a female fan will jump the barricade and attack a member of evolution.


Well, that would be funny, but I was actually thinking of Ric Flair being most likely along with a couple of other options. I won't say though because I'm overthinking it anyway. It probably won't be that exciting.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Either Shield wins or if Evo wins, it's coz Sheamus interferes.

Sticking with my theory till the end :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

damn, Seth's girl is gorgeous. Congrats to both of them (Y)


If not for the Shield's match, I'd probably pass tonights PPV. Very underwhelming card on paper. Hope Shield/Evolution match delivers at least.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm not even gonna watch as it happens like usual. Damn my lifestyle...
Once I catch up I really only have interest in shield/evo as well.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> damn, Seth's girl is gorgeous. Congrats to both of them (Y)
> 
> 
> If not for the Shield's match, I'd probably pass tonights PPV. Very underwhelming card on paper. Hope Shield/Evolution match delivers at least.



Sleeper hit of the year imo. Match quality wise. Not as good as NXT Takeover though.

Every match on paper looks like it could be, at worst, decent. Except Cena/Wyatt- this will either be really good or really bad.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm interested in the Shield match but I'm probably more interested in how the Bray and Cena match will end. WWE comes up with the most stupidest ideas in order to protect Cena.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Vince has been in the business of shocking people lately (21-1) and I pitched an idea of a Cena / Bray Wyatt double turn, well almost Cena doesn't actually turn but he beats Bray to a pulp but Bray keeps getting up. There have been rumours of Bray ending up as a face as soon as Summerslam.....but yeah I got laughed at, probably rightfully so 

I'm loving the unpredictability of the card tbh, besides Barrett vs RVD I'm not 100% on anything. 

I don't think it will happen tonight but The Shield legitimately being in this much peril with Evolution even if it's the possibility of one of them turning and breaking up makes it pretty damn exciting.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Not sure about a double turn, especially with Bryan out, turning Cena would be a HUGE risk.

If a double turn happens, Sheamus/Cesaro is the only possibility and even here, I don't see a double turn, but Sheamus could turn heel by the night.

Sticking with my theory again :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You really see Sheamus attacking the Shield. He hasn't had any interaction with them since Dean lost his rematch right?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

My idea is pretty convoluted, Cena doesn't actually fully turn but Bray finally reaches Cena's dark side and gets him to beat the crap out of him, probably just wishful thinking on my part  because the idea of Bray just being fed to Mr. Cena just doesn't appeal to me. If Wyatt won clean then yes job done, new star made. Forgot that D-Bry is on the brink, another compelling unpredictable angle.

Batista is going on the Guardians of the Galaxy hype tour isn't he, I really think Sheamus is the perfect guy to step in, so if not tonight, then for sure sometime this week.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

_I'M BAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCK_
Only about 20 or so pages to catch up on :clap 
Well done everyone!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> You really see Sheamus attacking the Shield. He hasn't had any interaction with them since Dean lost his rematch right?



It's become more and more far fetched as time went by but with rumors of Sheamus turning heel and Batista leaving, I'm still sticking to my guns :lol

Keep in mind, I think this will only happen in the 1% chance that Evolution goes over. I'm mostly convinced The Shield's winning.


----------



## xwmstormx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

blah, wrong section


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm getting this weird feeling that Roman is gonna join Evolution


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LPPrince said:


> I'm getting this weird feeling that Roman is gonna join Evolution


I don't think so after the torture they're putting on him. 

















Edit: Wasn't expecting a match like that. Was so confusing from beginning to end. Happy the Shield won and no breakup but probably not in my top Shield matches. Not a fan of superman booking and this was it :lol. They got killed for most of the match and somehow sweep. 

Rollins with a great spot.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shield mothafuckas


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Match was garbage, Rollins DA GAWD DOE!!!.
Ambrose with a pin on orton :mark out moment
Reigns, ahhhhhh MEH sorry but the entire match was garbage fucking had high hopes too. No heel turn, btw did HHH just bury himself? 
Nevertheless, garbage ppv except for 2 matches.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Dat teamwork!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:

Roman made Seth's pin possible and Seth made Roman's pin possible :banderas :banderas One for all and all for one!

Seth from outta nowhere! :mark: :mark:

tista tho, that bright blue when everyone else is in black :no:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat teamwork!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:
> 
> *Roman made Seth's pin possible and Seth made Roman's pin possible* :banderas :banderas One for all and all for one!
> 
> Seth from outta nowhere! :mark: :mark:
> 
> tista tho, that bright blue when everyone else is in black :no:












Rollins like a ninja, just barely see him flying and kneeing HHH in that gif :banderas









Whenever the Shield do breakup no way he is keeping the Architect as a nickname. Really wish this match was better though. Probably decided to book it like this to make Evo look good but to show the Shield can take a beating. But I preferred their first match alot more. Oh and HHH should have been Triple Powerbombed to end it, he's avoided it everytime right?


----------



## animus

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I think it's time for the Shield to evolve into singles feuds and still being under a faction. Don't think there is much more for them to prove in 3v3 competition other than refacing the Wyatts.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I like how Dean Ambrose was dead a while ago. lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Damn...that Roman swerve huh unk2 

Their teamwork was fabulous tonight. 3 parts to a fucking BOSS machine. They took out all three members of Evo and not one of them looked weak. They won that match because they had each others backs and put in work.

MOTN, which doesn't say much. The pacing was a bit weird and a little all over the place. But dat bromance :banderas




























:lmao Dean


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat teamwork!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:
> 
> Roman made Seth's pin possible and Seth made Roman's pin possible :banderas :banderas One for all and all for one!
> 
> Seth from outta nowhere! :mark: :mark:
> 
> tista tho, that bright blue when everyone else is in black :no:


lol

YAAAAAS!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Even with the awful ending I got Bray and Cena as MOTN. Shield match was 2nd though, only 2 good to great matches on the card imo.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Im scrubbing that Cena and Bray match out of my mind :side:

But yea, Cena and Bray might edge first just for this










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

They didn't break up!!!! :cheer :dance

Seth, you're down to two lives. Cool it. But you're still awesome and got the first pin and helped make the last pin possible so :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

The match was a bit weird with people apparently forgetting that it was No DQ and Evolution standing around a lot. But still, the best match of the night. Every member got a pin, and they saved one another, which was really great to see. That teamwork. And they SWEPT Evolution. Is it safe to assume the feud is over?

Edit: I ignore Cena/Bray. I am not sorry


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Definitely glad to see Shield pick up a victory. I was expecting a swerve with maybe Sheamus or even Reigns joining Evolution but I won't complain. It was definitely a weird match though lol. 

I find it humorous that people are saying that Shield "buried" Evolution. How is it possible to bury someone like HHH? If anything it shows that Vince and company see a bright future for all three of these men if they're willing to put them over like this. People have been complaining for years that new talent wasn't established, but now we have a chance at that with Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns. Besides, I'm sure people would be complaining if Reigns took out all three Evolution members or something like that. They got the hell beat out of them and pulled out a victory with some amazing teamwork. The bromance continues to remain strong. :banderas

It's hard to tell where the Shield will head at this point. I do think they are ready to branch out into singles competition more but still remain as a unit.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I quite enjoyed that match, great teamwork. loved how seth and dean kept coming back for more.
not quite the ending I was expecting but loved seeing our guys come out on top.

can I just say.... THANK YOU to evolution for the striping of roman... gotta admit I kind of lost concentration for a second there..


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm glad that they all survived elimination. This sorta proves that there is no weak link in the Shield and that all 3 members are equal. But saying all this, this wasn't that great of a match, it really dragged in places. Particularly, when Evo had control of the match and just beating Roman down. But certainly wasn't that bad, either. Rollins and Ambrose's spots were great and all the participants really sold the match well. Hat off to Hunter for actually putting the Shield over again.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Evolution berried!!!!

BELIEVE IN THE SWEEP!!!


----------



## Wonderllama

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shield looked like gods out there. Took sooo much punishment, but they kept fighting back. And fighting TOGETHER!

You cannot put The Shield over any stronger than Evolution has the last two months


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So anyways, where do the shield go from here? Thoughts anyone?


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Dean


anyone got the clip for this?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



The.Great......One said:


> So anyways, where do the shield go from here? Thoughts anyone?


No idea :lol, maybe Orton and Batista will get tired but HHH will continue his feud with them. Hell, maybe he'll have all 3 of them in the MITB match to cause dissension. I really don't know where a face stable can go without when there are no opposing stable.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That's why I wanted someone to turn damnit, kayfabe wise, the shield are the most dominant force in all of wrestling since brock lesnar's original run. What more can they do? A lot of different scenarios can be played at MITB, fucking hell we have to wait even more


----------



## Wonderllama

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The Shield have reached their peak as a group. There's no other group left to dominate.

The breakup definitely needs to start at MITB... and be completed by SummerSlam!


----------



## Callisto

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't know what some of you guys are smoking, but Batista was looking super amazingly stylish with the blue attire.

People on WF just cannot appreciate good fashion. :no:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



The.Great......One said:


> That's why I wanted someone to turn damnit, kayfabe wise, the shield are the most dominant force in all of wrestling since brock lesnar's original run. What more can they do? A lot of different scenarios can be played at MITB, fucking hell we have to wait even more


The Cerebral Assassin book the Shield in a triple threat match. Since he can't beat them he might as well have them beat each other. Reigns will win of course, Dean will get jealous and angry while Seth will say the better man won. Then Dean will snap and attack them both or something and boom the Shield is done.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

So are The Shield going to be in the MIB match? Will it be the beginning of their break up? I love them, but what's left for them other than breaking out on their own?


----------



## Vyer

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Callisto said:


> I don't know what some of you guys are smoking, but Batista was looking super amazingly stylish with the blue attire.
> 
> People on WF just cannot appreciate good fashion. :no:


Looked like Sin Cara in that get up...


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> I quite enjoyed that match, great teamwork. loved how seth and dean kept coming back for more.
> not quite the ending I was expecting but loved seeing our guys come out on top.
> 
> can I just say.... THANK YOU to evolution for the striping of roman... gotta admit I kind of lost concentration for a second there..


Did you hear the squeals and whistles? :lol Trips knew exactly what he was doing there.

Waiting for DeanAmbrose.net to post that post-show 

I think the logical way to go would be to put all three in MITB. Maybe as a final revenge plot by Trips? Either way, they should start going into singles feuds, I think. Though they don't necessarily have to break up. I couldn't take the loss of the bromance.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

yep HHH definitely knew what he was doing.
my breath caught as soon as he reached down and started unfastening the vest. lol (damn such a fangirl reaction lol)

hope hubby didn't notice how silent I went. :lmao











now a real good visual of how he looks at night when sleeping :brie


have to agree, I think the triple threat is the best way to go. but the catch is there needs to be something that would make it worthwhile for them to fight over. not the WHC as that would be too predictable but maybe a chance for #1 contender??? :draper2


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

That beat down on Roman was looking like some Passion of the Christ type shit for real :lol

I thought Seth was Jesus, Soup


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Question, since the Shield won with such a clean sweep and Trips/Evolution put them over so hard, do you think this means they are keeping the boys together for a while? I mean, Evo beat the Sonic rings out of the boys and they still came back with a strong win. Not one Shield member was eliminated. But Evo was knocked out like dominoes out there. If that wasn't a strong win, I don't know what is :lol

WWE are really putting the boys over and making them look dominant. So is this for a longer babyface run than we thought? Can this feud with Evolution still be continuing (for god knows why since Shield undoubtedly proved they're superior)

I guess if we do get Roman vs Triple H at SummerSlam, they have to continue clashing for it to happen.

Speaking of Triple H :banderas. That lovely fucker has been giving me life since he sold like a whore during that beatdown Daniel Bryan gave him. Putting over talents and making them look good while also being the guy who runs the oh so lovely NXT :lenny Praise him :clap :clap


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Payback aftermath!


http://vimeo.com/97085465




you're welcome


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

















:banderas

Still not a great fan of the match. There was a top 10 list by the WWE recently and I don't think this would be in the top 10. It did show a completely different side of the Shield which was great.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:banderas that bromance is so strong. The fans cheered extra loud when Roman and Dean hugged :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> That beat down on Roman was looking like some Passion of the Christ type shit for real :lol


My brother said to me while watching "He looks like Jesus!"



WynterWarm12 said:


> Evo beat the Sonic rings out of the boys


So off topic, but I am officially in love with this phrase.


----------



## Wonderllama

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I love me some Roman Reigns, but I was very disappointed tonight. The man hardly has any abs. Maybe it's not a pressing concern for him since he's been wrestling with a shirt & vest but if he wants to be a huge breakout star, I'm gonna need to see a six pack.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

He is a Samoan. He has to battle hard against those fat genes :lol

Roman is mostly arms. That boy used to a chunky mofo though, so I think it will be a while before he gets a six pack. The Rock was the same way too. He had to go ham in the gym to get a body.

But I didn't mind. I'm not the type of chick who really cares much if a dude has a six pack or not :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

fully agree with you there wynter. I know a few samoans and they really have to work hard to fight the flab...
I'm cool with how he looks though, for me its mostly the arms anyways....

was a bit disappointed that he put the vest back on at the end but then he probably aint keen for all to see him half naked until he has got it all perfected....

thanks for the vid link LMDM. I was having a good laugh at dean, faceplanting on the table all the time. had even more of a laugh when I noticed roman doing a double take at him at the beginning like 'what are you doing?'


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It's weird not marking out after a Shield PPV match :lol 

It's more like a relief the boys didn't break up and happy to see the WWE believes in them enough to put them over so hard. But not much for the match itself.

As far as an environment the Shield thrives in, it was perfect. It was set up for chaos and mayhem...but something about the pacing was weird. And them treating it like a regular six man at certain points just made me confused.

Even the spots and beat downs felt like they happened at the wrong time. The flow was just off. There was no sense of building up to the bigger moments. Even though Shield and Wyatts clashed/brawled at first during their match too, they quickly slowed down before the rising tempo effect happened later on.

Here? They went straight for brawling chaos and into the audience and all over the place. And it was like whaaaat? Not even the cameraman knew what to pay attention to and sometimes missed a spot like when Roman or Batista threw the other into the steel steps.

It just felt off. I think if the match was done properly and more cohesive with all the exact same moves and spots, my tune would be different.

But it just was..weird. I don't know. Im not making sense and just rambling :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> yep HHH definitely knew what he was doing.
> my breath caught as soon as he reached down and started unfastening the vest. lol (damn such a fangirl reaction lol)
> 
> hope hubby didn't notice how silent I went. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now a real good visual of how he looks at night when sleeping :brie
> 
> 
> have to agree, I think the triple threat is the best way to go. but the catch is there needs to be something that would make it worthwhile for them to fight over. not the WHC as that would be too predictable but maybe a chance for #1 contender??? :draper2


Maybe hubby decided not to comment :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> That beat down on Roman was looking like some Passion of the Christ type shit for real :lol
> 
> I thought Seth was Jesus, Soup


Sold it like a boss too :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Question, since the Shield won with such a clean sweep and Trips/Evolution put them over so hard, do you think this means they are keeping the boys together for a while? I mean, Evo beat the Sonic rings out of the boys and they still came back with a strong win. Not one Shield member was eliminated. But Evo was knocked out like dominoes out there. If that wasn't a strong win, I don't know what is :lol
> 
> WWE are really putting the boys over and making them look dominant. So is this for a longer babyface run than we thought? Can this feud with Evolution still be continuing (for god knows why since Shield undoubtedly proved they're superior)
> 
> I guess if we do get Roman vs Triple H at SummerSlam, they have to continue clashing for it to happen.
> 
> Speaking of Triple H :banderas. That lovely fucker has been giving me life since he sold like a whore during that beatdown Daniel Bryan gave him. Putting over talents and making them look good while also being the guy who runs the oh so lovely NXT :lenny Praise him :clap :clap


Trips was great tonight. He made the boys look like a million bucks. They beat him clean even though he had his sledgehammer! Excellent rub. He's definitely bequeathed the shovel to Cena.

Lean, you are a wonderful person :dance


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

GOOD GOSH MAN :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Clean sweep, wasn't expecting a fecking clean sweep, Triple H putting his son's over :hhh2 



WynterWarm12 said:


> That beat down on Roman was looking like some Passion of the Christ type shit for real :lol
> 
> I thought Seth was Jesus, Soup


This, legit thought that Fucker was a dead man, absolute GOAT Face in Perils.




SoupBro said:


> :banderas


I know I make fun of you guys with the shipping and bromance but this legit gave me feels.


Where in the HELL do they go from here, where exactly? :clap


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*










So happy with the win tonight!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler















Perfect and symbolic visual :banderas

Lean is going to cuss you out,Telos :lol


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I gatta say though, each member shined ( I wish rollins hit the black out on bluetista for the win though) and I cannot wait to find out what this company has in store for them. It's been 10 years but finally they're getting behind someone other than bucket head himself, John cena. The road to summerslam is hopefully going to be amazing.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:wall I'm all marked out tbh. Can't be any happier right now, please don't ruin this feeling tomorrow on RAW WWE please don't :banderas.

EDIT: These bromance gifs make me wanna call up my bros for a boys night seriously, Who goes out on Mondays?


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Where in the HELL do they go from here, where exactly? :clap


Hopefully to single competition and winning some gold.


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Telos said:


> So happy with the win tonight!!! :mark::mark::mark:



Gif reminds me of when they all won titles for the first time ::faint:


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect and symbolic visual :banderas
> 
> Lean is going to cuss you out,Telos :lol












I'll take my lumps in the chat Monday night I'm sure :lol



Tambrose said:


> Gif reminds me of when they all won titles for the first time ::faint:


Such a wonderful night that was!


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> GOOD GOSH MAN :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Clean sweep, wasn't expecting a fecking clean sweep, Triple H putting his son's over :hhh2
> 
> 
> This, legit thought that Fucker was a dead man, absolute GOAT Face in Perils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I make fun of you guys with the shipping and bromance but this legit gave me feels.
> 
> 
> Where in the HELL do they go from here, where exactly? :clap


YASSSSS. Another convert :cheer Knew you'd come around 



Telos said:


> So happy with the win tonight!!! :mark::mark::mark:


Oh, NOW you show up??? :no:

Too late, Lean and I have each other. You are OUT.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect and symbolic visual :banderas
> 
> Lean is going to cuss you out,Telos :lol












Pshh, Lean? I'm going to start NOW


----------



## Delbusto

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Don't know the general thoughts in this thread, but it seems I enjoyed this match way more than most others in the official Payback thread. I thought it was a fun match and the beatdown Evolution gave had some nice spots in it, those cane shots on Reigns had to hurt like a mother. The clean sweep was a very nice surprise, and was the best outcome the match could have had in my opinion.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Delbusto1 said:


> Don't know the general thoughts in this thread, but it seems I enjoyed this match way more than most others in the official Payback thread. I thought it was a fun match and the beatdown Evolution gave had some nice spots in it, those cane shots on Reigns had to hurt like a mother. The clean sweep was a very nice surprise, and was the best outcome the match could have had in my opinion.


Reigns came out looking the best, there were minor boos for him though


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

MVP goes to Rollins(again) for saving the day. Lets be honest, without the titantron dive, The Shield was toast.

I liked that Roman helped Rollins score his fall, Dean got his on his own, and then Rollins returned the favor helping Roman score his fall(and saving his ass from a sledgehammer in the process).

Thats how you do a clean sweep. Shield>Evolution. 2-0.

Right now it looks like Evolution is a team trying to get back to their former glory and falling short.

Given they're 0-2 against The Shield, I think its safe to say they might not do so well against The Wyatts either.

Evolution has occurred. An evolution of a different sort.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

They might have thought Roman was going to Superman it to a win or something :lol. Because he got a decent pop earlier in the match with no boos and a light Roman Reigns chant.

I gotta watch again to see why. And eh, not everyone is going to like him 

My MVP goes to Roman Jesus Reigns for dying for all our sins :clap


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Honestly, I'd hope Roman gets booed down the line. Not for being shit(like some folks get booed for), but because people would want to boo him. I think he'd play a good "monster" heel, but one with a personality. Him against a face Rollins or face/tweener Ambrose would be awesome in the future.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> They might have thought Roman was going to Superman it or something :lol. Because he got a decent pop earlier in the match with no boos and a light Roman Reigns chant.
> 
> I gotta watch again to see why. And eh, not everyone is going to like him


True it was a very minor boo, but he still got the biggest babyface reaction in the match. I didn't really like the match, but I think after watching it again, the word garbage should not have been used haha. Nonetheless, to me it didn't live up to the hype even with the no dq stipulation. Shield/evolution 1 was much better.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LPPrince said:


> MVP goes to Rollins(again) for saving the day. Lets be honest, without the titantron dive, The Shield was toast.
> 
> I liked that Roman helped Rollins score his fall, Dean got his on his own, and then Rollins returned the favor helping Roman score his fall(and saving his ass from a sledgehammer in the process).
> 
> Thats how you do a clean sweep. Shield>Evolution. 2-0.
> 
> Right now it looks like Evolution is a team trying to get back to their former glory and falling short.
> 
> Given they're 0-2 against The Shield, I think its safe to say they might not do so well against The Wyatts either.
> 
> Evolution has occurred. An evolution of a different sort.


Seth killing himself again and again.

The teamwork amongst all three was so crisp. Poor Randy--he always gets Shield when they're at their best :lol

I'm disappointed that Evolution has looked so weak thus far, though. Not the best way to come back. This feud really should have been much bigger than it is since it was basically supposed to be a dream stable war.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



The.Great......One said:


> Hopefully to single competition and winning some gold.


I'm thinking the exact same thing, I think they still have money in them as a face stable and how many face stables have actually had a good long run competing for gold. Besides that, WWE is extremely low on top faces atm, Daniel Bryan and John Cena that's about it, here you have 3 bonafide main event faces who all have the look and could be printing money if they get on a hot streak.

And imagine how much more devastating the breakup will be if the Shield are the top 3 faces in the company, we'll be talking barber shop window levels here :sad:.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> Seth killing himself again and again.
> 
> The teamwork amongst all three was so crisp. Poor Randy--he always gets Shield when they're at their best :lol
> 
> I'm disappointed that Evolution has looked so weak thus far, though. Not the best way to come back. This feud really should have been much bigger than it is since it was basically supposed to be a dream stable war.


I love that Evolution lost twice though. Its realistic. Too often, faces get a win, then heels, then faces, then heels, back and forth, following the motions. Its too choreographed.

In this case though, the tweener faces got the better of the bad guys twice. It was fantastic. Thats more of what I want to see. Less gimmicky shite and more stuff I can believe.

I want believable professional wrestling and less choreographed whatever you want to call this thing WWE is right now. At least for a moment, I got what I wanted.

Another thing that helps sell it is the after-the-match coverage. Feels very sports like. If WWE was committed to being portrayed as a sport and went all the way, that is an element that would stick around. I dig it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LPPrince said:


> I love that Evolution lost twice though. Its realistic. Too often, faces get a win, then heels, then faces, then heels, back and forth, following the motions. Its too choreographed.
> 
> In this case though, the tweener faces got the better of the bad guys twice. It was fantastic. Thats more of what I want to see. Less gimmicky shite and more stuff I can believe.
> 
> I want believable professional wrestling and less choreographed whatever you want to call this thing WWE is right now. At least for a moment, I got what I wanted.
> 
> Another thing that helps sell it is the after-the-match coverage. Feels very sports like. If WWE was committed to being portrayed as a sport and went all the way, that is an element that would stick around. I dig it.


If they keep up the feud, though, Evolution going to have a LOT to do to show that they're still a threat. Shield swept them tonight in a no holds barred match. Pretty decisive victory. Evo couldn't even divide and conquer. Trips and Bootista aren't really hurt by it given their positions, but you have to feel sorry for Randy. His credibility's taken a major beating.

With these results, I think the feud has to end and the boys should start moving on to the singles scene.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LPPrince said:


> I love that Evolution lost twice though. Its realistic. Too often, faces get a win, then heels, then faces, then heels, back and forth, following the motions. Its too choreographed.
> 
> In this case though, the tweener faces got the better of the bad guys twice. It was fantastic. Thats more of what I want to see. Less gimmicky shite and more stuff I can believe.
> 
> I want believable professional wrestling and less choreographed whatever you want to call this thing WWE is right now. At least for a moment, I got what I wanted.
> 
> Another thing that helps sell it is the after-the-match coverage. Feels very sports like. If WWE was committed to being portrayed as a sport and went all the way, that is an element that would stick around. I dig it.


50/50 booking - you win one week, I win the next is an absolute sin, the most fucked up thing in modern day wrestling tbh.

In simple terms in the good old days you either had the villain winning more often then not, making the fans want and hope for the day he finally gets what's coming to him thereby increasing the importance of the eventual hero victory. How incredible was the Daniel Bryan chase and eventual WM win, would it have been as good if he'd have won some of those screw jobs he was on the other end of.

Same could be said for the faces, they win more often than they lose, they overcome the odds stacked against them and the audience trusts them enough to believe that they will somehow end up on top and any loss is made that much more devastating. 

I remember a post from Raven on this very subject a while back where he pointed out that Triple H was actually an old school NWA fan where the villain Flair was on top most weeks and Vince had that whole Hogan face thing going on.

So yeah in my book the Shield need to get hot and win as much as possible hopefully as singles guys and when one or two of them eventually screw the others it turns into something epic.

Of course none of this applies to Cena :lol I know I'm a hypocrite for it but that man is so stale right now. You make a ton of money off him and it would make no business sense whatsoever to turn him right now. That makes the Shield getting hot and even more over and filling the gap in terms of revenue without a face Cena even more important. Imagine a heel John Cena with the authority behind him facing the Shield :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Enjoyed the PPV quite a lot. No bad matches, both main events were great. Cena won, but the match was amazing so I'll live. Thing is, Cena should have always won the final match in the feud but Bray should have won at Mania.

Then I come on WF and see people unimpressed :lol Never change WF :lol


Love that Shield won twice. Just what I wanted. Evolution doesn't look weak at all, except maybe Batista. But he's leaving anyway so whatever.

Basic really, a lion leads the pride but eventually he gets old and a new lion arrives to take his place. They fight over it and usually the younger one wins.

HHH put over Batista three PPVs in a row clean in 2005. Foley did the same for HHH in 2000. It's a cycle :draper2

And like LPPrince says, Evolution has occurred. The Shield are the here and now while HHH and co. are the past. They failed to adapt and thus perished.


----------



## azhkz

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Lol this thread. Evolution carried this match while Trips was the MVP, for guys who know storytelling and in ring psychology.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



azhkz said:


> Lol this thread. Evolution carried this match while Trips was the MVP, for guys who know storytelling and in ring psychology.


Nothing impressive considering the match was only above average.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



azhkz said:


> Lol this thread. Evolution carried this match while Trips was the MVP, for guys who know storytelling and in ring psychology.


I don't know, Reigns was MVP for me, he had a really good showing tonight. Btw who else thinks there was a lot of fan service for the females with reigns tonight?


----------



## azhkz

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Nothing impressive considering the match was only above average.


I didn't comment on the quality of the match now, did I? But now that you have mentioned it, it was 2nd best match of the night and very very close competitor to Wyatt/Cena match.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



The.Great......One said:


> I don't know, Reigns was MVP for me, he had a really good showing tonight. Btw who else thinks there was a lot of fan service for the females with reigns tonight?


trust me, this female is not complaining


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

You crazy girl you  
Can't wait for Raw tomorrow, pretty excited because there are so many different scenarios that can play out. I hope the shield are inserted into the MITB ladder match that would be so :banderas


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I still would like to see reigns get a bit more creative with his moveset. would love to see maybe a submission or two.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Beatles123 said:


> I still would like to see reigns get a bit more creative with his moveset. would love to see maybe a submission or two.


Give him more power moves, a submission signature could be nice too. I want reigns to have the jackhammer or a fall out power bomb as his main finisher :mark::mark:


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



azhkz said:


> I didn't comment on the quality of the match now, did I? But now that you have mentioned it, it was 2nd best match of the night and very very close competitor to Wyatt/Cena match.


Sheamus/Cesaro and Wyatt/Cena were much better, Evolution/Shield was like a 3 star match at best. What a downfall to their excellent ER match. 

smh


----------



## Rap God

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Just came here to post this


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Jarsy1 said:


> Just came here to post this


:clap
Repped.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Gonna just quote myself :lol


Nicole Queen said:


> Shield vs Evolution had some very cool spots (Rollins and Ambrose GOATing it as always :mark but overall it was kinda meh. Would have loved if they had eliminated Reigns but sadly once again I was left disappointed :no:
> 
> Wanted Orton/Rollins and Ambrose/HHH, got Orton/Ambrose (better have that match together) and Rollins/HHH - still a happy mark :dance And then Ambrose/HHH and Orton/Rollins :mark:
> 
> "Bo-lieve in the Shield" sign :lol
> 
> Smurftista though :lmao
> 
> Overall not bad, but nothing really noteworthy too it seemed. Watching PPVs every month with the same feuds and matches is getting quite tiresome.


Was it just me or did when Seth did the Three Amigos, there were Eddie chants?

Edit: The pop for the pendulum lariat :banderas


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

TIL, Roman has a Top 25 Moves of Roman Reigns video...now, I figured I wasn't going to see much technical prowess considering how inexperienced he is, but I was impressed they had enough video footage to make a damn top 25 :lol

I'm even more flabbergasted by the lack of moves WWE has him do. 







What's even more crazy is that another video that shows his top 20 moves and it actually shows moves the other video didn't.






So let's say Roman has 15 to 20 solid moves in his repertoire he could have perfected by now...wtf WWE :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I have not seen the match.
WWE surprised with the result 

And confirmed that I suspected: 

Dean Ambrose has the best body of the three elements :yum:

:topic:King of Spain abdicates Spain throne
Spain will have a new King
I like this new smile :bow


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I expected the match to be pretty good considering how much of a shit show the rest of the PPV was, they had to send the crowd home happy...but damn, Roman put in some WORK last night. I was impressed :clap


----------



## Stone CM Rollins

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Went to Payback last night and I am officially a fan of Seth Rollins. The guy is amazing. When he jumped off the large monitor(don't know the correct name of it) on to HHH, bootista, Orton, I was shocked because I was scared he was going to take him self out. The match started slow but towards the middle it picked up and got better. I need for bootista to get himself together. He was doing too much laying around. Him and triple HHH are around the same age and HHH was holding up better then batista. Hopefully, he gets himself back in wrestler shape when he comes back. The crowd was chanting Eddie when Seth did the 3 amigos. 

I was actually disappointed in the crowd. When I have gone to Raw the crowd has been crazy! I was expecting them to be off the chain and in my opinion, they where pretty tone down. It was nice to see Roman wrestle some then just doing his power moves. It was nice seeing his chest (very nice) when they ripped his shirt off but I was weird out when the guys sitting behind me was excited about him getting hit with bamboo sticks. The crap coming out of there mouth. The guys put on a good show and was tired afterward but still got hyped for the fans and went around hugging some of the fans. Triple HHH had to be helped out the ring because when they indicated the taping was done, I though he was going to try to get up but he just continue to lay there.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Knew ya girls would drop your panties when I saw Trips was gonna get the vest out of Reigns. :lol 
those kendo stick shots on Reigns though.. so brutal. :banderas


Rollins diving of the whatever that thing is called :mark:


The match itself isn't in their top 10 IMO, but not because it wasnt good, but because there are so many better matches they've had. Hard to beat some of those matches like the TLC and the against Wyatts matches. I'm glad that all three of them survived and that no unnecessary turns took place.



> MaffewOfBotchamania ‏@Maffewgregg 10 h
> So if D-X, New Age Outlaws and now Evolution fail, what else can HHH resurrect? Chyna?
> 
> oh god.
> 
> OH JESUS CHRIST.


:lel


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman's vest got removed? :lawrence

A part of me had a feeling that there wasn't going to be a swerve turn with the shield, but all the previous talk about it made me contemplate it still. I'm glad that our boys won the match. It's a nice shift from win lose win lose etc. I'm looking forward to watching when I get home.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Callisto said:


> I don't know what some of you guys are smoking, but Batista was looking super amazingly stylish with the blue attire.


Yes, but it still made for a good laugh.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Evo beat the Sonic rings out of the boys and they still came back with a strong win.





Jarsy1 said:


>





-UNDEAD- said:


>





WynterWarm12 said:


> That beat down on Roman was looking like some Passion of the Christ type shit for real :lol





WynterWarm12 said:


> My MVP goes to Roman Jesus Reigns for dying for all our sins :clap






















SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat teamwork!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:
> 
> Roman made Seth's pin possible and Seth made Roman's pin possible :banderas :banderas One for all and all for one!





WynterWarm12 said:


> Their teamwork was fabulous tonight. 3 parts to a fucking BOSS machine.





-UNDEAD- said:


>


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> So happy with the win tonight!!! :mark::mark::mark:



Not even gonna lie the feels when these two embraced. I don't know but it kinda felt full circle with the tension that was between the two of them.

Jeeze, far too invested in these three wrestlers. :lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Anybody saw the post ppv press conference? I saw some tensions between Dean and Roman, you think it was just for the moment, or it will be the start of something?


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

@tylermox
Aren't we all? :agree: btw is that you in ur avatar?


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Anybody saw the post ppv press conference? I saw some tensions between Dean and Roman, you think it was just for the moment, or it will be the start of something?


Hopefully the start of the break up.


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Not even gonna lie the feels when these two embraced. I don't know but it kinda felt full circle with the tension that was between the two of them.
> 
> Jeeze, far too invested in these three wrestlers. :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Totally with you there. In all my years of following wrestling, dating all the way back from the days of Hogan, Savage, Undertaker, Warrior, etc., I've never wanted to see any wrestler succeed more than these three guys in The Shield. Dean Ambrose is still my favorite above all, but Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins grew on me quickly, and I want them all to do great whether it's together or on their own.

The emotion shown from the guys was from a hard fought win where they all were beaten within an inch of their lives. Especially Roman, who was my MVP of the night. Though credit to Seth for the jump from the screen, that swung the momentum back in their favor.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I was a Roman-sceptic and thought his booking was shit, that Shield became Roman Reigns and acolytes, well last night proved me wrong, the spots were well shared between the three members of the Shield, Dean and Seth didn't look like shit, I'm starting to think HHH is listening to us and he doesn't want to make with Reigns the same mistakes they made with cena, making a superman out of him.

I hope they don't split before doing a big Wyatt vs Shield stipulation match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Wyatt feud again so soon would be too much imo. These two groups shouldn't clash so frequently.

Also, the split shouldn't be rushed either. They're far more over as a unit than individually.

Time to branch out and start your individual/tag storylines and rivalries while still being a Shield member. This way, three members can be in three storylines so they'll have more of a presence on the show.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Anybody saw the post ppv press conference? I saw some tensions between Dean and Roman, you think it was just for the moment, or it will be the start of something?


It's coming.....


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Anybody saw the post ppv press conference? I saw some tensions between Dean and Roman, you think it was just for the moment, or it will be the start of something?


Might be looking too deep into that. If you're referring to the "shirt" comment, that came off as Dean ribbing Roman. Comedy. Note Seth in the middle with a light laugh as he drinks his water. They tease each other occasionally during backstage interviews. I didn't see any animosity, just Dean making a wise crack at Roman, and both being too exhausted to bicker about it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



BruceLeGorille said:


> I was a Roman-sceptic and thought his booking was shit, that Shield became Roman Reigns and acolytes, well last night proved me wrong, the spots were well shared between the three members of the Shield, Dean and Seth didn't look like shit, I'm starting to think HHH is listening to us and he doesn't want to make with Reigns the same mistakes they made with cena, making a superman out of him.
> 
> I hope they don't split before doing a big Wyatt vs Shield stipulation match.


I think the problem is not Triple H, Vince is the problem


----------



## Banez

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

was an ok match last night though i missed portion of it. 

surprised none of the shield members didn't get pinned but guess HHH was hell bent on putting shield over. Can't see a 3rd match between the two groups.

But if they don't feud with anyone, whats gonna happen now?

Is there enough people around to feud credibility with Shield members? Or will they dissolve?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Anybody saw the post ppv press conference? I saw some tensions between Dean and Roman, you think it was just for the moment, or it will be the start of something?


I saw (the only thing I saw of PPV) and I laughed 
Dean was a jerk, but I :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Nicole Queen said:


> Gonna just quote myself :lol
> 
> 
> Was it just me or did when Seth did the Three Amigos, there were Eddie chants?
> 
> Edit: The pop for the pendulum lariat :banderas


Yes there were 

The speculation on what happens to the Shield now should make for an interesting Raw tonight. I don't think the time is right anymore for a turn/breakup, but we could see them start to go off on their own because I think they've done all they can as a group act. Would be great to see them being in their own matches while still having each other's back when the going gets tough.

Gifs :mark: aaahhh, life. To the ultimate wrestling bromance. Sorry, Trips and Shawn.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



The.Great......One said:


> Hopefully to single competition and winning some gold.


*If* All three memebers were to go into singles competition heading into the next pay per view Money in The Bank here's what I would do.

Seth Rollins-I would put him in the Money in Bank Match. It's tailor made for him and his high flying style. He could shine here.

Dean Ambrose-I'd put him into an Intercontinental Title match with Bad News Barrett. I think these two could work well together and put on a decent mid-card match.

Roman Reigns-I'd put him into an United States Title match with Shemus. Shemus has a hard hitting style that would work well with Roman and Roman beating Shemus would do great for the start of his singles run.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> *If* All three memebers were to go into singles competition heading into the next pay per view Money in The Bank here's what I would do.
> 
> Seth Rollins-I would put him in the Money in Bank Match. It's tailor made for him and his high flying style. He could shine here.
> 
> Dean Ambrose-I'd put him into an Intercontinental Title match with Bad News Barrett. I think these two could work well together and put on a decent mid-card match.
> 
> Roman Reigns-I'd put him into an United States Title match with Shemus. Shemus has a hard hitting style that would work well with Roman and Roman beating Shemus would do great for the start of his singles run.


I Like this


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Just imagine they all come out winners.

Dean as the IC Champ
Roman as the US Champ
Seth with the MITB Briefcase

And they all just look at each other and laugh

/won't happen and shouldn't happen

But it'd be funny


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LPPrince said:


> Just imagine they all come out winners.
> 
> Dean as the IC Champ
> Roman as the US Champ
> Seth with the MITB Briefcase
> 
> And they all just look at each other and laugh
> 
> /won't happen and shouldn't happen
> 
> But it'd be funny


Can they hug like crazy again if that happens?


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

There's rumours all around that Roman may have torn his tricep last night. He mentioned it on the payback fallout show but I thought he was just selling the match. If he has a torn tricep he's dont for a long time. Won't be back til early fall at best.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah he may have just been hurt and selling. Sucks if true.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Hope he's just really good at selling. Would be lousy if he's out.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Would suck big time if true enaldo legit the worst timing possible for all 3, hopefully its just a work.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> Can they hug like crazy again if that happens?


Roman- "Here I am, your resident Ass Blaster and new United States Champion, Roman Reigns."

*crowd pops*

Roman- "And over there is everyone's favorite Titty Master, the new Intercontinental Champion, Dean Ambrose."

*crowd pops*

Dean- "Hold up;Seth, what are you supposed to be?"

Seth- *facepalm* "See, this is why I don't let either of you talk to people, ANYWAY-"

*proceeds to go on promo as planned*


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Didn't see this posted, but not sure, anyways...dirty deeds...


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LPPrince said:


> Roman- "Here I am, your resident Ass Blaster and new United States Champion, Roman Reigns."
> 
> *crowd pops*
> 
> Roman- "And over there is everyone's favorite Titty Master, the new Intercontinental Champion, Dean Ambrose."
> 
> *crowd pops*
> 
> Dean- "Hold up;Seth, what are you supposed to be?"
> 
> Seth- *facepalm* "See, this is why I don't let either of you talk to people, ANYWAY-"
> 
> *proceeds to go on promo as planned*


Aww, come on, Seth would think of something witty in response, I'm sure 

Speaking of Seth:



Spoiler: Puppy Seth plays fetch


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Would suck big time if true enaldo legit the worst timing possible for all 3, hopefully its just a work.


It better be a work !!!! Where does he mention it ? The fallout vid ? Right i'm off to find it.

EDIT thanks jacq


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> It better be a work !!!! Where does he mention it ? The fallout vid ? Right i'm off to find it.


Here you are, Punky.

http://vimeo.com/97085465


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> Here you are, Punky.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/97085465


Why is Roman not protecting his potentially "torn" tricep here? No heat, ice, not wraped, not thin brace, nothing. Also, he flex it when he stated "I think my triceps torn".

Hard to know right now just seems odd he wasn't taking care of it here.


----------



## H

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The only title that any of them could go for is the WWE WHC. They've now gone over Evolution - three of the biggest names in the company (in WWE's eyes) on two straight PPVs, and pitched a shutout last night. US and IC titles are a step down at this point. They should really just retire.

Also, now splitting them up makes least bit of sense. They're as united as ever, so even planting the seeds for a split is stupid.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman is just talking. His tricep isn't torn. 

:lol at Sassmaster Dean


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Yeah like I said, they should now branch out and get into solo feuds/rivalries while still being a Shield member. Allows The Shield to be involved in multiple programs, while still keeping the band together to fight as a team when needed.

Reigns is the only one for whom a IC/US title would be a downgrade at this point from a kayfabe perspective imo. Rollins and Ambrose can try pursuing singles or tag team gold.

Eager to see if any or all of these three are put in the MITB match.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah like I said, they should now branch out and get into solo feuds/rivalries while still being a Shield member. Allows The Shield to be involved in multiple programs, while still keeping the band together to fight as a team when needed.
> 
> Reigns is the only one for whom a IC/US title would be a downgrade at this point from a kayfabe perspective imo. Rollins and Ambrose can try pursuing singles or tag team gold.
> 
> Eager to see if any or all of these three are put in the MITB match.


I'm thinking maybe Seth and Dean get put into MITB as a last-ditch effort by Trips to try and induce some tension between them, especially if the plan for Roman/Trips is still in motion.

Would be very interesting to have all three in there, though. I'd really like to see that, but if it not now, I think it's a certainty in the future.


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ok, here's my review/notes from Payback since I was there and I haven't been a live show in about 2 years, so that just shows you the power/allure of The Shield since the majority of my interest in showing up centered on finally seeing them live (and it was worth it!)


*Any guesstimates that the show wouldn't be sold out because of the Blackhawks game were unfounded--that place was full and VERY loud. I don't know how it came across on tv, but there were hardly any moments that the crowd wasn't at least buzzing or chanting something.

*Speaking of chanting, at one point during the show, I turned to my friend and said "This crowd is the markiest bunch of smarks who ever marked" -- because they were. This was at once the type of crowd that the IWC absolutely loves and hates all at once. They were mostly cheering and booing as the IWC would (louds pops for Bray, Bo, Cesaro, The Shield, Bryan--yes his backlash isn't in full effect [yet], lots of boos for Cena, Batista; massive heat for Heymen), BUT they also enacted some smark cardinal sins. For example, some dudes actually tried to start up a Husky Harris chant near me during the Cena/Wyatt match, and someone else tried to chant 'Claudio' during Cesaro's match. And while at least I didn't hear anyone try to start a 'boring chant' -- there were several 'Let's Go Hawks!' chants during some lulls in the action--but then again the WWE kept bringing the game up during the show so I suppose that's slightly less of a faux pas.

*I could just picture the smark rage online when the Punk chant broke out during Bryan/Stephanie promo--which to her credit Steph handled really well (she was probably saving up that 'quit just like him' like for weeks, LOL). But here's something that the IWC needs to understand--there is still such a thing as a casual wrestling fan. Sure, they are smarks who are chanting for Punk out of desperation and protest, that that annoys you--they need to move on/get over it cause he abandoned the company/the chants are unfair to wrestlers who are still here, blah blah blah. But there are still fans who are either a.) too young to be really understand why he's gone, and b.) adult wrestling fans who are treating his absence like an incoming swerve. They believe Punk 'retiring' is a work, so any news about him not being around is a misdirection. Telling these fans that Punk is in Chicago, but not at the ppv just translates into him popping up at the end of the show somehow. That's how pro wrestling works, right? Those chants for Punk will slow down the longer he's gone. But honestly people complaining about fans chanting Punk's name have become more annoying than the people chanting for Punk--I get it--you hate it but--it'll pass.

*Now onto the matches--the opening bout with Sheamus/Cesaro was fine. Crowd was up for it, but the 'who's the face/heel' vibe was really high in this. I really don't know what they're doing with Cesaro character-wise; the crowd wants to like him for putting him with Heyman is instant heel heat. Also I think Sheamus got huge face pop when he came out, but he was acting like a heel when he got the title off of Dean--it's just weird, but whatever. Fun opening match.

*Goldust & Cody/Rybaxel was better than I thought it would be. The crowd were really behind Goldust/Cody, and when they lost, you could sense everyone waiting for Cody to clock Dustin to initiate the breakup. Him taking the 'you deserve better' route was unexpected and got a pretty big "AWWWWW SAD" from the crowd.

*I went to bathroom for the Rusev/Big E. match, but could hear the 'We Want Ziggler' chant anyway. Hopefully WWE creative takes notice. Also, I don't know what Rusev would do without Lana, she's clearing the star of the two. And I when will the WWE let Big E.'s online persona on-screen? Cause that persona is too fun to waste.

*I have no idea why Kane sqaushed Kofi (poor Kofi), but his pyro is still pretty neat live. Oh, and Bo Dallas' gimmick is money--he's basically taken Kurt Angle's old corny, naive face gimmick, updated without the glaring patriotism. Please WWE, let Bo Dallas be great--because he could be a massive heel with the right feud. 

*Thank all the deities BNB won over RVD--that would've annoyed that hell out of me. BTW, does anyone get a more mysterious nostalgia pop than RVD? He's SO over still--why? 

*The Bryan/Brie/Stephanie segment didn't resolve anything, but it went over great. Stephanie really is a great heel with her concern trolling and it's refreshing to see Bryan get over as a traditional, hard-working face in his own way. While I'm still side-eyeing dragging Brie into the middle of this, her slapping Steph almost redeems her bad acting during the 'Monster Kane' bits--almost. 

*The Cena/Wyatt match was very entertaining--having those low expectations beforehand might've helped to elevate it too. Putting up your cellphone flashlight during the Wyatt's entrance is totally a thing now--it looks great on tv I'm sure. The Usos and Rowan/Harper's participation really added with the chaos of the match instead of distracting from it, which was interesting. While Cena's symbolic burial of Bray was a clever spot to end the match, I'm in the camp that didn't like how Cena did his usual no-sell after the match. Especially if the feud is going to continue (I guess we'll know on Raw). Bray needs to win a match against Cena clean eventually to really solidify his power as a main event heel--this feud has been going on too long without it. C'mon Cena.

*The Divas match was decent for what it was. While the crowd popped nicely for Paige, I felt they were obviously more interested in Alicia since she's taken on the 'crazy' persona lately. The way she ran up the ramp after the match was a legit LOLWTF moment.

*The Shield/Evolution match went from good, to confusing, to WTH, to awesome during it's span. Firstly, it was cool the the match basically started out as a brawl into the crowd, but I think that caused the crowd to forget that it was an elimination tag. When Batista got eliminated, a lot of people in my section though the match was over because it had been going on for so long at that point, LOL. Also, the parts of the match where Evo just beat down The Shield, especially Roman along in the ring went a little too long and felt like the way the match might end, which was a big turnoff IMO. But Dean and Seth getting back involved recovered the match very well. Seth's spot off the TitanTron was especially great for me because from my vantage point I had no idea where he was until the last moment. Super happy that they let each member of the Shield get a pinfall--those moments in which they let everyone in the group shine gives me hope that they won't misuse Seth and Dean in the long run. And BTW, this group is so massively over (huge pop, plenty of signs for them, and alot of Shield merch on people considering how little they have); if I were the WWE I wouldn't break them up until the end of the year at the earliest. They can do some singles feuds, but like the Horsemen they don't needs to break up because of it. Part of their appeal of their dynamic as a group--even though they argue and side-eye each other at times, they come across as actual friends instead of just dudes in a faction--and fans enjoy that.

Oh, I wrote a lot. So I give the show a -A (and the Blackhawks loss a F--now I gotta watch baseball?! ::headdesk::


----------



## Rap God

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



> Roman Reigns mentioned on the WWE Payback Fallout post-show last night that he thought he tore his triceps. No word yet if that's a legitimate injury or he was just hyping up how brutal the match was


Ehh


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Amazing write up (Y)


----------



## Rap God

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



> We noted before that Roman Reigns mentioned on the Payback post-show that he may have suffered a torn triceps. One fan who was waiting outside of the Allstate Arena for photos last night noted that Reigns was clearly in pain when he came walking out of the building.


Update


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Wow. Absolutely never expected that. :clap
Great match, not in my top 5 either but so what, still fucking sick. :draper2
...Someone in this thread wrote it was garbage? ..... :heyman6

All your predictions that Reigns might be the last guy of The Shield and eliminates 2 or even 3 members of Evolution by himself are triple powerbombed right there.

Reigns getting tortured by Evolution was :banderas
And yes, Dean and Roman hugging after the match was indeed kinda touching. :$8*D

Absolutely no fucking idea what happens next with them. 
Can't wait to find out. :agree:

Edit: No RAW Thread yet? What the fuck...?



> We noted before that Roman Reigns mentioned on the Payback post-show that he may have suffered a torn triceps. One fan who was waiting outside of the Allstate Arena for photos last night noted that Reigns was clearly in pain when he came walking out of the building.


I think it's totally normal to be "_in pain_" after such a match and such a beat down, even without a torn triceps. :hmm:
Remember what his back had to take?


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



NeyNey said:


> Wow. Absolutely never expected that. :clap
> Great match, not in my top 5 either but so what, still fucking sick. :draper2
> ...Someone in this thread wrote it was garbage? ..... :heyman6
> 
> All your predictions that Reigns might be the last guy of The Shield and eliminates 2 or even 3 members of Evolution by himself are triple powerbombed right there.
> 
> Reigns getting tortured by Evolution was :banderas
> And yes, Dean and Roman hugging after the match was indeed kinda touching. :$8*D
> 
> Absolutely no fucking idea what happens next with them.
> Can't wait to find out. :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's totally normal to be "_in pain_" after such a match and such a beat down, even without a torn triceps. :hmm:
> Remember what his back had to take?


Just wondering with Chicago having the potential to be an ignorant crowd that goes into random chants and turns into crybabies when they don't get their little way wonder if someone in WWE made the decision to not let Reigns do the 3 on 1 thing to risk a biased crowd turning on him.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Roman had some pretty nice welts on his back after that match, and took a few good bumps, the man is going to be in pain for a few days.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

What hurts Roman:

be pin

be the 1st to be eliminated

have U.S. / IC title

How this is bad to Roman, but is perfectly good for Seth and Dean?


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Amazing write up (Y)


Thanks!

And for anyone worried about the rumors of Roman being injured, I wouldn't believe it until it's official, his arm is in a sling on Raw and he's not wrestling for a week or two. After all, he could've just been selling post-match injuries (Dean does this so well it confuses dirtsheets all the time), or he was really hurt/sore after the match and mentioned the tricep stuff to sell it even more. We'll probably know by tonight too.


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Sounds like you had a lot of fun, Bella!  Nice review!


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> Just wondering with Chicago having the potential to be an ignorant crowd that goes into random chants and turns into crybabies when they don't get their little way wonder if someone in WWE made the decision to not let Reigns do the 3 on 1 thing to risk a biased crowd turning on him.


Chicago is one of the only good crowd that WWE has in USA


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> What hurts Roman:
> 
> be pin
> 
> be the 1st to be eliminated
> 
> have U.S. / IC title
> 
> How this is bad to Roman, but is perfectly good for Seth and Dean?


You're in three different situations here.

1.) Be pin-Would not hurt Roman. 

2.) be the 1st to be eliminated-Would've hurt Roman. He's been positioned as the man of The Shield. The Juggarnaut, The Powerhouse. Even last night the announcers talked about him and Triple H being the studs of the groups, the leaders of the groups. So having the man of the group being elimninated first would hurt Roman's character to an extent.

3.) Having the IC/US Title-would not hurt Roman at all. Roman has never had a singles title and winning won is a big step in a career.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Chicago is one of the only good crowd that WWE has in USA


I'm not a fan of the crowds that go off the rail and chant random things. It's good they're loud but I hate when they try to ruin the whole show just because they didn't get thier way in one match. Let the people who want to enjoy the other things enjoy the show. They paid for thier ticket just like you do. The 8 year old who loves Cena shouldn't have his or her experience ruined because the few idiot adults didn't get their way.


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I enjoyed that match so much, even better after watching it 3 times already. I have too much time on my hands. I surprised myself with how emotional I got at the end actually. They all deserve that win, and those moments afterwards were just so special, I think anyway. 

They all got equal time to shine and I felt particularly proud of Roman. I hope he is ok, and it is just a work. My puppy Dean,(silly, I know, but there is a reason for the name) and Seth were awesome too.

Anyway, looking forward to Raw now, and beyond. I hope Dean and Seth at least are in the MITB match. I'm just really happy that I was right in them not splitting up, and wrong about everything else I thought might happen.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LPPrince said:


>



Whoa, hurry up, won't stay up for long :lol


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Enjoy while you can, folks. 

/thequestfor+rep


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Chicago is one of the only good crowd that WWE has in USA


:side:


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Waiting for Reigns vs HHH and Dean and Seth vs Rowan and Harper for the title at Summerslam :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



The.Great......One said:


> @tylermox
> Aren't we all? :agree: btw is that you in ur avatar?


Yup



Ney... You know how I feel about your posts

:bow:bow:bow:bow

Bella, really awesome post! Thanks for giving us some live reactions (Y)


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Bella awesome write up!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> I'm not a fan of the crowds that go off the rail and chant random things. It's good they're loud but I hate when they try to ruin the whole show just because they didn't get thier way in one match. Let the people who want to enjoy the other things enjoy the show. They paid for thier ticket just like you do. The 8 year old who loves Cena shouldn't have his or her experience ruined because the few idiot adults didn't get their way.


I prefer noisy crowd and that manifest 
Yes sometimes it's annoying, but if the show is boring, they have to do something


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I prefer noisy crowd and that manifest
> Yes sometimes it's annoying, but if the show is boring, they have to do something


That is where my problem comes in "if the show is boring they have to do soemthing" do you think the 8 year old in the Cena shirt thinks the show is boring, the group of girls cheering Reigns thinks its boring, the 11 year old chanting Us O thinks it boring? What makes a certain group thinking it's boring give them the right to ruin the show for everyone else? They have a ticket just like the people who have to do something. You have a certain amount of rights until it infringes on someone else. I just don't think its fair to the people who are actually trying to enjoy the show.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



terrilala said:


> :side:


If you prefer crowd that go to WWE shows as if they were watch a funeral, I accept your preference 
I prefer crowds that move, shout and support :cheer

Even if they are annoying


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tbp82 said:


> That is where my problem comes in "if the show is boring they have to do soemthing" do you think the 8 year old in the Cena shirt thinks the show is boring, the group of girls cheering Reigns thinks its boring, the 11 year old chanting Us O thinks it boring? What makes a certain group thinking it's boring give them the right to ruin the show for everyone else? They have a ticket just like the people who have to do something. You have a certain amount of rights until it infringes on someone else. I just don't think its fair to the people who are actually trying to enjoy the show.


I am Cena fan
I do not like "Cena sucks" chants because 90% of the people do not know because they chant "Cena sucks" 

But I prefer a show where the crowd chant "Cena Sucks" to shows where the crowd is so silent and quiet that you can hear the flies


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> If you prefer crowd that go to WWE shows as if they were watch a funeral, I accept your preference


NOPE Just wondering about your assertion that _Chicago is one of the only good crowd that WWE has in USA_ especially when you are thousands of miles away from the USA. How did you come to the conclusion that of all the cities in the states, only Chicago has the ONLY good crowd?


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I am Cena fan
> I do not like "Cena sucks" chants because 90% of the people do not know because they chant "Cena sucks"
> 
> But I prefer a show where the crowd chant "Cena Sucks" to shows where the crowd is so silent and quiet that you can hear the flies


I understand you prefer that. I'm asking do you think it's fair to the people who don't. I'm actually thinking about the kids in the crowd more than anything. So, you think it's ok to ruin a child's experience at a wrestling show so adults who should be more mature can whine because they didn't get their way? I wonder sometimes who's the adults and who's the children.


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



OMGeno said:


> Roman had some pretty nice welts on his back after that match, and took a few good bumps, the man is going to be in pain for a few days.


seriously, these guys go through a lot and don't get much time off at all


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I am Cena fan
> I do not like "Cena sucks" chants because 90% of the people do not know because they chant "Cena sucks"
> 
> But I prefer a show where the crowd chant "Cena Sucks" to shows where the crowd is so silent and quiet that you can hear the flies


I think they know what they're chanting. I wouldn't say someone sucks just to say it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm sure places like NYC and Philly would highly disagree with Sonia RE: Chicago being the best crowd


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

No word from any rumour sites or dirtsheets about Roman's potential injury yet. Do you guys think that means it's more likely or less likely he has a significant injury that'll cause him to miss some time?


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I doubt he would have been at the post show "press conference" thing if he was legitimately injured. They will likely play it up this week (I doubt we will see any of those 6 guys in matches tonight) and then you won't hear about it again.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



terrilala said:


> NOPE Just wondering about your assertion that _Chicago is one of the only good crowd that WWE has in USA_ especially when you are thousands of miles away from the USA. How did you come to the conclusion that of all the cities in the states, only Chicago has the ONLY good crowd?


I did not mean that Chicago was the only.
I meant that Chicago is one of the best.

Crowd that appear on TV
Chicago crowd is one most entertaining whenever RAW / PPV happens there


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Still no raw thread yet... :side: Just watched the fallout vid, Hopefully it is a work with roman. I did lol when ambrose said about the t shirt catchphrase though, Roman looked like he wanted to kill him. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I did not mean that Chicago was the only.
> I meant that Chicago is one of the best.
> 
> Crowd that appear on TV
> Chicago crowd is one most entertaining whenever RAW / PPV happens there


The Boston crowds are so much better, I'm being objective btw :side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



tylermoxreigns said:


>


Stop with these gifs your making me wanna change my sig up again. Nah i'm kidding  
Aaah Ambreigns... :agree:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Shield interview:




This is actually the MTV UK interview but the full 21min audio version.

@ Roman "you fell over, you fell over"









And yeah none of us really know what goes on in that locker room and if Roman says they're all the next big thing, Payback pretty much proved WWE feels the same way.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Good, I'm glad he knew that question that singled Roman out as the next big thing was awkward and messy as fuck :lol

When I saw that question, I was like ":side:...no these muthafuckas didn't...:side:" :lol


:banderas at that Ambreigns. Even the crowd popped hard for that hug. Poor Sethie getting that quick bro hug and back tap :lol

Excited for Raw tonight :mark: Either we see how Evolution vs Shield will continue or we might get a glimpse at what the future holds for the boys new storyline wise. Hopefully WWE will keep them as a group a lot longer since the sum is greater than the individual parts at the moment. A way to get them prepped for their singles career is give them solo feuds while in the group ala Four Horsemen as many stated.

They can do Roman vs Triple H and then give Seth and Dean something to focus on. I think Raven mentioned Seth and Dean going at it with Luke and Rowan. But I don't know if the feud can be great without Bray in the mix, but maybe I will be surprised. I thought we were going to get a Sheamus and Dean feud, but they gave Sheamus to Cesaro.

I would love a Dean vs Randy getting personal and crazy if they're trying to keep the singles feud within Evolution and Shield. But then Seth has no one if Batista leaves. :hmm: I don't know. I guess we will have to wait and see.

:cheer because the boys are still together after a hard fought battle and gave us those bromance gifs :lenny


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :banderas at that Ambreigns. Even the crowd popped hard for that hug. Poor Sethie getting that quick bro hug and back tap :lol


Girl I marked for that frigging hug and I'm an Ambrollins girl. It was just :banderas


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

My opinion of the match last night:










This is the first Shield match that I really wasn't fond of. It had it's moments, some fun spots and it was good at best. Not great. I thought the middle part of the match dragged more than it should have but I'm happy with the end result. Naturally we've been made to think these three are the future but last night was the seal on the envelope with DAT CLEAN SWEEP!

Seth pinned Bluetista.
Dean pinned Orton.
Reigns pinned HHH. 

And Rollins rocking the worldwide trend again with yet another dive. :banderas I literally can't wait for tonight and see where they go from here.

Cena/Bray was definitely MOTN for me and dare I say I enjoyed NXTTakeover more than Payback? 8*D


SoupBro said:


> The Cerebral Assassin book the Shield in a triple threat match. Since he can't beat them he might as well have them beat each other. Reigns will win of course, Dean will get jealous and angry while Seth will say the better man won. Then Dean will snap and attack them both or something and boom the Shield is done.


Yo, WWE creative, you hiring?



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Payback aftermath!
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/97085465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome


:lmao @ the look Reigns gives Ambrose after Dean says "That's good, sucks there's already a t-shirt that says that."


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> :lmao @ the look Reigns gives Ambrose after Dean says "That's good, suck there's already a t-shirt that says that."


:lol :lol :lol

Dean was right though. Go on Google Images and search "pain is temporary pride is forever shirt" and you'll see a bunch of them.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

The match last night was fine, but the problem lies in the feud. You see, it doesn't matter if The Shield sold Evolution like a million bucks, or that Triple H did his damndest to put them over - the fact remains that they were still lumbered with Orton and Batista. Serviceable talents, but with nothing to distinguish them.
I don't mind Triple H feuding with the Shield, but not the other two guys, because they simply don't have anything to offer.

I'm hoping Triple H just sends someone new after them, and drops the whole Evolution storyline, because I haven't enjoyed a moment of it, even if the matches have been great.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

All they have to do to make Batista and Randy interesting is let Randy go 100 percent with his Viper character where he's being creepy, crazy and unintentionally funny ;"there's no bell to ring!" :lol And let Batista go full douchebag heel. I don't understand why WWE doesn't understand the concept of letting the talents show personalities. Have them do more backstage segments and like how Randy does sometimes, interact with the crowd while in the ring.
Batista should be trolling the fans back like he does on Twitter. That would give him more heel heat and a character instead of a dude who just comes in the ring as a background character.

It's an easy fix to make Randy and Batista important, but WWE seems to miss it.

Speaking of Batista on his twitter description he put "#WWEJobber" :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Possible future opponents for the Shield?



Spoiler: POSSIBLE SPOILER






> WWE NXT Tag Team Champions The Ascension continue to tweet about coming to WWE's main roster. Viktor tweeted the following last night after The Shield defeated Evolution:
> 
> "The Shield survives through the chaos. Rest up Hounds of Justice for chaos attracts more chaos. #WWEPayback"


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Ouch!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Hmmm, I haven't seen many matches by SPOIILERS but their match at Takeover was pretty good. I would have to watch past NXT matches to see if they can hang with the boys and deliver a quality bout. They seem to do a lot of squashes and I don't know how well they can pull of an extended match that is back and forth.


EDIT: Roman being put through the test last night. Can you hang with the big boys and take your licks? Showed he could fight through pain and do his job.

Not as extreme as when Randy and Foley had the match with the tact, but it just proves Roman's tough like Randy proved he was.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Possible future opponents for the Shield?


Sounds awesome. The Shield would be boring and bad as hell if they didn't get any new challenges. And not some trio who form together just to set up 6 man tag matches. New talent coming up is good also, maybe the Shield can make them seem credible. They seem ok from the NXT I've watched plus they have a cool entrance.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

anyone have an idea what time raw starts today? (general hour countdown if poss unless you know the time for NZ) going to be home so will watch it on stream instead of waiting till tomorrow afternoon when it is televised here.

ouch to romans back that looks really sore.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



midnightmischief said:


> anyone have an idea what time raw starts today? (general hour countdown if poss unless you know the time for NZ) going to be home so will watch it on stream instead of waiting till tomorrow afternoon when it is televised here.


Starts in an hour and 15 mins. Those pics of roman look really bad, Poor lamb.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I knew Roman was gonna get bruised tf up after all those shots. 


I still can't get over those camera shots and Roman without a shirt on. Match looked straight BDSM :lmao


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Possible future opponents for the Shield?


is the asscencion any good? not seen much of them, i sorta like their gimmick.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I have but one thing to say:

When Roman was being held down and bent over those steps and being caned with kendo sticks? I feel like that shouldn't have kind of turned me on...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> Sounds awesome. The Shield would be boring and bad as hell if they didn't get any new challenges. And not some trio who form together just to set up 6 man tag matches. New talent coming up is good also, maybe the Shield can make them seem credible. They seem ok from the NXT I've watched plus they have a cool entrance.


They're alright, but the thing is though that there's only 2 of them and 3 of the Shield, which could possibly mean that one member of the Shield would get his own program to work with. Unless of course they add a 3rd member to their team, which I think is pretty unlikely at this point considering that they're on the verge of making their main roster debuts and it would shake up their chemistry again.

Either one of those two happen or they just fight the Shield 2-on-3, which again, would be pretty stupid because they'd be the heels in the feud and it'd make more sense for them to have the numbers game advantage than the faces.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Honestly, after yesterday, there's no more "up" for the Shield as a 6 man tag faction. They beat Evolution.. clean.. twice.. the latter with a clean sweep in an elimination match. As heels, they beat the top 3 faces together. They already faced the Wyatts.. there's just no up..

Which means I am fully convinced that we are at he beginning of the singles careers of these three. The exact way they're going to make this transition is a total mystery to me though. Thoroughly excited.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Starts in an hour and 15 mins. Those pics of roman look really bad, Poor lamb.


cheers for that


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Spoiler: raw



lol love the dissention in evolution - now may be jumping the gun here but 'if' evolution do split doesn't that mean the shield win???? sorry trips but I think you spoke too soon. :::




oppps sorry for the double post


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I have but one thing to say:
> 
> When Roman was being held down and bent over those steps and being caned with kendo sticks? I feel like that shouldn't have kind of turned me on...


I have a feeling they did some of that match for the fangirls :lol 
being dead serious though about that 0_o


----------



## Darion1A

*Will the shield break up tonight?*

The shield will break up, I'm calling it. 10:01 p.m. 

I'm sure it will happen

I knew it would happen since last night. Probably should have posted this then...


----------



## Wonderllama

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE AMBROSE


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

REST IN PIECE


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

fpalm, they turn him. ROLLINS heel fpalm


----------



## PunkShoot

*lol seth joining evolution*

Should have be reigns, since they need 2 add the shittest out of the 3, except they added the best.


----------



## H

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:banderas


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I CAN'T BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

DAT SWERVE!! AND EVERYONE THOUGHT IT WOULD BE ROMAN. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: Will the shield break up tonight?*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:no:no:no:no:no


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

WWE just killed the only thing they had that people actually liked.

fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:ti
:ti
:ti
:ti
:ti
:ti
:ti:ti:ti:ti:


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Did anyone else expect Ambrose to turn with him? I expected him to smile after Roman got hit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Fuck Seth Rollins. I'm done, I'm fucking done with him. I hope the worse things imaginable happen to him and only him.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I LOVE SWERVES


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't want to hear any of you hoes talking about Roman getting a super push again. Okay? 

Please and thank you


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## Darion1A

*Re: Will the shield break up tonight?*



AnalBleeding said:


>


Yeah I wanted to post this earlier tonight but havent had time. I didn't get a chance until like 5 seconds before it happened :floyd1


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Horrible idea to break up The Shield


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm now going to bed because it's 5am over here, but I can't wait to read what's written on here tomorrow.

Good night everyone.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## Evolution

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Can someone please multi-quote the saltiness in this thread for me?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't want to hear any of you hoes talking about Roman getting a super push again. Okay?
> 
> Please and thank you


They turned Rollins so Reigns can spear him. You think the heel is gonna come out on top?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

To The Shield,

Good night


----------



## Deptford

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



O Fenômeno said:


>


thank you this is me atm


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## HornyforStratus

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

R.I.P
Thank god this stupid stable is done for.


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm shocked, what a swerve! Maybe Seth has a plan, I dunno, I'm bummed!!!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck Seth Rollins. I'm done, I'm fucking done with him. I hope the worse things imaginable happen to him and only him.


Are you being sarcastic or do you really think wrestling is unscripted?


----------



## Wonderllama

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It's just... Seth Rollins was the high-flying one who does crazy shit. A guy like that is supposed to be a huge babyface! He could have been the next Jeff Hardy!

Still, he's the most talented of the group. He will succeed. Meanwhile, Dean Ambrose lost his chance at super stardom. This was a chance to be a big time heel! But, I never really liked him anyway (overrated)


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


>


Exactly my reaction.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

WHY SETH WHY???? 


















Seth is the natural face tho and Dean the natural heel, why WWE why did you do it like that?


----------



## Stad

*New 3rd member of The Shield?*

Who will it be? Zayn maybe?


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

:jose 


It was a hell of a ride. I'll miss those guys.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

No one. The Shield is done.


----------



## H

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck Seth Rollins. I'm done, I'm fucking done with him. I hope the worse things imaginable happen to him and only him.


:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm curious as to what Seth Rollins' motivation is for what he just did

I hope it'll be quite interesting

Is it possible that The Shield is trying to outsmart The Cerebral Assassin and have someone on the inside?

Or is this an actual defection?


----------



## JacqSparrow

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

SETHIE WHYYYYYYY










Seth being all:










*goes to cry an ocean of tears over the death of the Bromance*


----------



## xdoomsayerx

*Who joins the shield now?*

It seems they're seething up another 3 on 3 match with Rollins turning joining evelution , who joins the shield now?


----------



## 260825

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

Cm punk wore a kings jersey today. Kings use shields in battle. The shield is a faction in wwe. Cm punk is joining the shield obviously.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

I doubt anyone joins The Shield.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

Some new comer from NXT, hopefully Sami Zayn.


----------



## gaz0301

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

As much as I loved the shield that should be it done. Let them move on to individual careers, and wouldn't be fair on Zayn to have the pressure being part of the shield, especially for any fans who don't know him.


----------



## Darion1A

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> It seems they're seething up another 3 on 3 match with Rollins turning joining evelution , who joins the shield now?


No one probably. There's really no need. The Shield has run its course, bringing in new guys won't do anything for anyone. They've already taken Rollins out, there's no need to bring in a new guy. It's time to put these guys on their own and legitimize them as single players (well after this feud)

I bet it will probably be Orton/Rollins vs. Reigns/Ambrose. I dont see HHH wrestling again until SS


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I actually liked Seth Rollins being the one to turn. Ambrose is best as a heel when he's alone.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

Either an NXT guy whose long due for a call up, or The Shield is done.

#stillshockedbydatRollinsturndoe


----------



## Mra22

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

What about Y2J ?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Funny enough, but the Shield debuted at Survivor Series 2012 in Indianapolis, and now they've broken up on a Raw in Indianapolis. 

Looks like the Shield came full-circle in Indy. :rollins :reigns :ambrose


----------



## xdoomsayerx

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Some new comer from NXT, hopefully Sami Zayn.




Agreed with Zayn. Would be awesome, but it may be a bigger star I'd think.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

No one! Ambrose could go to, the WWE wants to push Roman Reigns as a solo act! Only Sheamus, Cena, Total Divas and the Big Show are protected!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

Shield is done. They shouldn't try to replace him.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

No one, probably. This is probably the end of The Shield, or at least that's what I expect.


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

reigns is so poor on the mic they need to keep ambrose with him.

anyways seth the GOAT :mark:


----------



## JY57

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

nobody

Ambrose will turn heel next which then solidifies Roman Reigns as a future babyface singles superstar


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

Paige.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> WHY SETH WHY????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth is the natural face tho and Dean the natural heel, why WWE why did you do it like that?


It'll be like Batista back in 03....04? 

Fans will be begging for Rollins to turn his back on Evolution and do the right thing...This gives Ambrose and Reigns some simpy,and Ambrose turning was predictable..

:draper2


----------



## Londrick

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Smart choice. Ambrose wouldn't fit in with Evolution, Reigns isn't ready for a big push so that just leads Rollins. Anyone whining needs to remember what Evolution did to Orton and Batista's careers. HHH ain't gonna let someone in Evolution who they don't plan on giving a big push too.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*



Mra22 said:


> What about Y2J ?


He's too good to be in a stable


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## Neuron

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

The group is done. Reigns and Ambrose might stick together for a little while longer and go their separate ways.


----------



## cmiller4642

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

Reigns and Ambrose will continue to be The Shield until Summerslam and then split off into their own ways


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

November 19, 2012-June 2, 2014 
I'm going to miss this group.


----------



## Vyer

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



LPPrince said:


> I'm curious as to what Seth Rollins' motivation is for what he just did
> 
> I hope it'll be quite interesting
> 
> Is it possible that The Shield is trying to outsmart The Cerebral Assassin and have someone on the inside?
> 
> Or is this an actual defection?


I'm interested as well. They beat Evolution twice so I'm interested in what the plan is going forward. Looks like we have to wait and see.


----------



## hhhshovel

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

reigns feuds with hhh
rollins with ambrose
orton ??? MITB?


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



JacqSparrow said:


> SETHIE WHYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth being all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *goes to cry an ocean of tears over the death of the Bromance*


Thankfully for us Seth is a better actor than atrocious Hayden :allen1


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Punkholic said:


> Are you being sarcastic or do you really think wrestling is unscripted?


I'm just playing kayfabe. Sometimes it's fun to let yourself get really sucked in by it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

Hopefully no one.


----------



## kronos96

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

It's over. I don't think Ambrose and Reigns will be the shield for much longer.


----------



## rick1027

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*



JY57 said:


> nobody
> 
> Ambrose will turn heel next which then solidifies Roman Reigns as a future babyface singles superstar


im thinking your prob right there. by keeping them 2 people right now it frees up one of evolution either triple h or randy orton to fued with someone new


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

It had to happen eventually. I'm good with it, though I will miss them. I'm still conflicted on Seth being the heel, though.


----------



## x78

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*



Stad said:


> Zayn maybe?


----------



## Telos

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Wow...... it finally happened. 

Excited for Seth Rollins' new direction, but I'll miss the trio.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

What happened to that guy on NXT with the words written on his knuckles.

Had a great look, and amazing finisher.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

No one, Ambrose and Reigns do things on their own now.


----------



## Stad

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

I don't get how it's over? they just got attacked by Rollins and Orton lol. You don't think they wouldn't want revenge?


----------



## Chris32482

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*



JY57 said:


> nobody
> 
> Ambrose will turn heel next which then solidifies Roman Reigns as a future babyface singles superstar


There's just one problem with that: Reigns kind of sucks.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*



Wrastlemondu said:


>


BOlieve in the shield :mark:


----------



## Mra22

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

That or a returning Christian would be sweet


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Awful. Reigns is the next top star, Rollins got to join Evolution, which means he's made, guaranteed, and Ambrose is still the bitch and will be the only one that doesn't make it. I'm sick of these fucking people always picking the ring work guy, enough of this shit, it's boring beyond belief.


----------



## Darion1A

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*



hhhshovel said:


> reigns feuds with hhh
> rollins with ambrose
> orton ??? MITB?


Nah Again HHH probably won't even wrestle until SS. That leaves a good 2 months for them to find a feud for Orton. I figure it will be one of Vince or Paul's golden boys (Bray, Barrett, Cesaro, Big E)


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Vyer said:


> I'm interested as well. They beat Evolution twice so I'm interested in what the plan is going forward. Looks like we have to wait and see.


I wouldn't call it the absolute end of The Shield just yet, until we know for sure there isn't some CM Punk-New Breed/Daniel Bryan-Wyatt Family type thing going on


----------



## terrilala

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

The Shield are no more, it wouldn't be the same without Rollins, guess Reigns and Ambrose will tag team for a little bit and then start fighting again.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

ric flair


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

Shield is finished. It's time to go their separate ways.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

inb4 Paige.


----------



## Arca9

Graves. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

Hopefully nobody.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm worried for Dean. He's a natural heel playing babyface but is not the "main one" or the one that just joined Evolution. He's going to get lost in the shuffle, isn't he?


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

3 on 2 handicap match at mitb where ambrose turns on reigns


----------



## Chrome

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

Probably no one. Either it's over or Reigns and Ambrose will carry the group on as a two-man group.


----------



## hhhshovel

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

batista


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

the shield will go on for a little while longer and the ending to this feud will involve the official break-up with reigns and ambrose going their own ways


----------



## KnowYourRole

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*



PunkShoot said:


> What happened to that guy on NXT with the words written on his knuckles.
> 
> Had a great look, and amazing finisher.


Corey Graves. Out with a concussion right now.


----------



## vpro

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

Who knows? :batista2 

:rock4


----------



## x78

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*



PunkShoot said:


> What happened to that guy on NXT with the words written on his knuckles.
> 
> Had a great look, and amazing finisher.


Graves is a badass and I'm a big fan but honestly he's nowhere near the caliber of Rollins, Ambrose or Reigns. Those guys were The Shield for a reason and there's a reason that they became one of the GOAT factions. There's nobody on NXT that even comes close to the required standard.


----------



## Palahniuk

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

No one. You'd just kill a lot of the impact by levelling the playing field again.

The point is Reigns/Ambrose are now struggling and up against it (until they split), and you keep the heat on Rollins for really turning the tide for Evolution.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



O Fenômeno said:


> Thankfully for us Seth is a better actor than atrocious Hayden :allen1


True dat.


----------



## Stad

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*



PunkShoot said:


> What happened to that guy on NXT with the words written on his knuckles.
> 
> Had a great look, and amazing finisher.


Corey Graves?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'll leave this here 









Still dislike the decision, they are gonna need to knock it out of the park with the explanation. Can't go from clean sweep to that :drake1 Rollins as a heel is just not good. Yes people are saying he is made but he is a heel, his job will be to lose to Reigns or Ambrose and any other super face around. WWE has done an aweful job with heels lately and I don't think they'll fix their problems with Rollins. He was the most ready of the 3 but with his moveset it was as a face not a heel.


----------



## terrilala

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



What A Maneuver said:


> I'm worried for Dean. He's a natural heel playing babyface but is not the "main one" or the one that just joined Evolution. He's going to get lost in the shuffle, isn't he?


Hopefully not. I don't think they are gonna just get him lost when he was part of the best group in a long time


----------



## Wonderllama

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



What A Maneuver said:


> I'm worried for Dean. He's a natural heel playing babyface but is not the "main one" or the one that just joined Evolution. He's going to get lost in the shuffle, isn't he?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

#SethRollins top trending on twitter hahaha


----------



## Silencer

*Re: Who joins the shield now?*

I think we see Reigns vs Triple H and Rollins vs Ambrose. Orton can fade to the background cos nobody cares about him anyway. Then after that you split Ambrose and Reigns and the three of them can be singles stars. They don't need another Shield member, at this point it would seem forced and may ruin what has been a legendary run. 

Also it would spoil any chance of a reunion going down the track. In 3 or 4 years after they've all become world champions a Shield reunion would be epic.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

There is none, nor should there be.

The initial and consistent gimmick of The Shield is that they are a pack: a unit of solidarity, and that their teamwork is second-to-none in the entirety of the WWE.

And honestly, you can't even hope to make the group any better than it was.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Everybody calm down, we have an explanation

https://twitter.com/IVPvideos/status/473667693791707137


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

Sigh.

Right now, there are so many things I don't like about this.

Let's see, the WWE just:

1.) Broke up, or at least took away, a member of the most popular faction they've had in FOREVER, for the benefit of who exactly? Cause Rollins doesn't need Evolution to get over, he was already over.

2.) They just turned the most obvious face in The Shield heel...once again...wut?

3.) They do this while The Shield is still riding high as faces- they weren't on a downward swing or getting boring at all. 

This really does look like a swerve just for swerve's sake. The ONLY reason to possibly break up The Shield now is that they're sure that Bryan won't be ready for MITB and want to throw The Shield into the mix for the title. But they STILL didn't need to break them up for this. 

I'm just really like WTF right now. This Shield face run had so much more potential left, and they throw it all away so Evolution can stay together? Ugh! So now we have sit a wonder if there will be a new member of The Shield because at this point Evolution is still together so it still looks like a faction feud. Are Dean and Roman going to implode without Seth and go their separate ways? Would Dean and Roman going to implode without Seth and go their separate ways? I don't know--the situation is set up to bring in someone to replace Seth, but who? I don't know if anyone on the current roster really fits. Maybe someone from NXT? They'd have big shoes to fill for sure...I already miss Seth! :cuss:


----------



## x78

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



What A Maneuver said:


> I'm worried for Dean. He's a natural heel playing babyface but is not the "main one" or the one that just joined Evolution. He's going to get lost in the shuffle, isn't he?


Yeah, I really would have preferred Ambrose to be the one to join Evolution. I'm guessing he'll have a blood feud with Rollins culminating in a match at SummerSlam, but honestly that would be much more effective if Ambrose was the one playing the heel. That being said, Ambrose is at his best when he feels wronged or scorned by something, so if this causes him to lose his shit and become his true self then I'm all for it.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I'll leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dislike the decision, they are gonna need to knock it out of the park with the explanation. Can't go from clean sweep to that :drake1 Rollins as a heel is just not good. Yes people are saying he is made but he is a heel, his job will be to lose to Reigns or Ambrose and any other super face around. WWE has done an aweful job with heels lately and I don't think they'll fix their problems with Rollins. He was the most ready of the 3 but with his moveset it was as a face not a heel.


Yeah, it seem like Rollins turned on them with no good reason. They were on top of the mountain. It just doesn't make sense honestly.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'd rather have Rollins as a heel. His heel work is phenomenal because it allows him to show his WRESTLING capability. As a babyface he's just doing exciting comebacks and high flying moves. As a heel he gets to control matches and show his brilliant technical ability and grappling.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



-UNDEAD- said:


> Here's some Japanese shit I'm listening to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TELL 'EM GOODBYE, Y'ALL!*


^


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I'm as confused as anybody else as for the potential explanation, but I see far more positives coming out of this.

- For the immediate future, Rollins/Orton vs. Ambrose/Reigns should be some super fun tag matches.

- The main event is SEVERELY lacking top heels to challenge Bryan. Boom, you've got a brand new challenger at the top of the card in Rollins (and one who's already got awesome chemistry with the champ).

- Rollins has shown that he can be a great singles heel already (he proved that during the Shield's first run). Now, he's the guy who can put both Ambrose & Reigns over the top because he's going to sell his butt off for those guys. He'll make them look awesome.

- Down the line, when Rollins has his eventual face turn we'll possibly get good stuff against Orton & HHH.

- Also, I felt that following this program with Evolution, there wasn't going to be much left for The Shield to accomplish together. What would they have done next? Beaten another group of HHH's hand-picked goons? I feel like anything else would have been a step down. Now they can keep them all in the main event, where they belong.

EDIT: Finally, I have a feeling the ladies will complain less once Seth is no longer covering up all his muscles with his Shield gear. I expect we'll be seeing lots of these smilies: :faint:


----------



## Stone CM Rollins

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

RIP 2012 - 2014...you will be missed sigh


----------



## TJQ

*Re: New 3rd member of The Shield?*

Hopefully nobody. The Shield was amazing and under no circumstances should they just throw people in with Ambrose and Reigns in an attempt to keep it going. Ambrose and Reigns can continue to go as the shield until they eventually split, but unless they re-unite some day the shield should die out.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87

The mods have a job to do tonight lol. The influx of Rollins threads will be of biblical proportions.


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I don't know about you guys but I'm :mark::mark::mark:

For years/months people we're begging for some more unpredictability in the product and people also have been wanting Rollins to get a push over someone like Reigns. Not the way some wanted? Maybe. But we got both. How many times have their been discussions that Rollins was the most well rounded member of The Shield? The most complete? Improved mic work, amazing in-ring ability, marketable look. The WWE listened! Ambrose makes a natural heel, we know this. But it would've been predictable. Plus look how he's grown into the face role. You can bet he'll be the one to turn on Reigns because Reigns is over as a face.

There's no denying Rollins also looks like a legit heel AND face with his mannerisms. He plays both roles well. In the long run this could also lead to Rollins vs HHH. HHH made him the first NXT champion and now he's a member of Evolution. The turn does seem out of the blue because of what happened on Sunday but I'm hoping Rollins' reason is a good one.

I'm PSYCHED for what's in store. The new chosen one. :rollins


----------



## Frico

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



rockdig1228 said:


> I'm as confused as anybody else as for the potential explanation, but I see far more positives coming out of this.
> 
> - For the immediate future, Rollins/Orton vs. Ambrose/Reigns should be some super fun tag matches.
> 
> - The main event is SEVERELY lacking top heels to challenge Bryan. Boom, you've got a brand new challenger at the top of the card in Rollins (and one who's already got awesome chemistry with the champ).
> 
> - Rollins has shown that he can be a great singles heel already (he proved that during the Shield's first run). Now, he's the guy who can put both Ambrose & Reigns over the top because he's going to sell his butt off for those guys. He'll make them look awesome.
> 
> - Down the line, when Rollins has his eventual face turn we'll possibly get good stuff against Orton & HHH.
> 
> - Also, I felt that following this program with Evolution, there wasn't going to be much left for The Shield to accomplish together. What would they have done next? Beaten another group of HHH's hand-picked goons? I feel like anything else would have been a step down. Now they can keep them all in the main event, where they belong.
> 
> EDIT: Finally, I have a feeling the ladies will complain less once Seth is no longer covering up all his muscles with his Shield gear. I expect we'll be seeing lots of these smilies: :faint:


:clap

You win.


----------



## LPPrince

http://isportsweb.com/2014/06/02/wwe-turning-seth-rollins-heel-perfect-choice/


----------



## Londrick

:banderas


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

If I could dream. Devitt. They're not going to just slot someone in though.


----------



## hbgoo1975

The Shield could have one fat transvestite replace Rollins for all I care!


----------



## RatedR10

I don't know what to do about my sig/avi now.


----------



## Natsuke

Am I the only one who initially thought it was going to be 2 people turning?

Rollins brought 2 chairs to the ring, so I assumed that it would be Rollins and Ambrose. When Rollins hit Reigns, I thought they'd do that 2nd swerve where Ambrose would look all shocked... then hit Reigns too.

But yeah, Rollins was the last guy I assumed would turn first, but it did shock the hell out of me.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



SoupBro said:


> I'll leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dislike the decision, they are gonna need to knock it out of the park with the explanation. Can't go from clean sweep to that :drake1 Rollins as a heel is just not good. Yes people are saying he is made but he is a heel, his job will be to lose to Reigns or Ambrose and any other super face around. WWE has done an aweful job with heels lately and I don't think they'll fix their problems with Rollins. He was the most ready of the 3 but with his moveset it was as a face not a heel.


He ain't losing to fucking Ambrose, get real. Honestly? Ambrose has been a complete jobber bitch in this group. He's gonna beat Ambrose decisively and then lose to Reigns, but it doesn't matter. He just joined Evolution, he's a guaranteed world champion. Meanwhile, Ambrose has god damn nothing and is gonna be the Matt Hardy of this group. 



What A Maneuver said:


> I'm worried for Dean. He's a natural heel playing babyface but is not the "main one" or the one that just joined Evolution. He's going to get lost in the shuffle, isn't he?


Absolutely. He's the talented one, that's the way it works.


----------



## LPPrince




----------



## Born of Osiris

It hurts even more after Reigns talked about them being brothers


----------



## Natsuke

Also kudos to Reigns taking that first chair shot. He sold it like he just got shot with a bullet and did a dramatic as hell fall.

I think the whole thing up to Rollins leaving the ring was spectacular for a heel turn.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Frico said:


> I don't know about you guys but I'm :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> For years/months people we're begging for some more unpredictability in the product and people also have been wanting Rollins to get a push over someone like Reigns. Not the way some wanted? Maybe. But we got both. How many times have their been discussions that Rollins was the most well rounded member of The Shield? The most complete? Improved mic work, amazing in-ring ability, marketable look. The WWE listened! Ambrose makes a natural heel, we know this. But it would've been predictable. Plus look how he's grown into the face role. You can bet he'll be the one to turn on Reigns because Reigns is over as a face.
> 
> There's no denying Rollins also looks like a legit heel AND face with his mannerisms. He plays both roles well. In the long run this could also lead to Rollins vs HHH. HHH made him the first NXT champion and now he's a member of Evolution. The turn does seem out of the blue because of what happened on Sunday but I'm hoping Rollins' reason is a good one.
> 
> *I'm PSYCHED for what's in store. The new chosen one.* :rollins



I'm not :frustrate while Seth was the most ready he shouldn't be a heel. No doubt he'll be the type to make his opponent look good. Go from MVP to all them Shield matches to wrestling the heel style now :no: It just came out of nowhere and I don't think they can come up with a decent explanation as to why he turned, especially after risking his life just the night before all the while taking that savage beating.

I hope it works out for him because he is tremendously talented. He was a pretty good trash talker when the Shield were heel so he can be good. Dean was the obvious choice if they wanted a heel that was ready and Reigns would have if they wanted a HHH guy.


----------



## L.I.O.

Looking at it now, this was the perfect time to break up The Shield. Everyone was expecting a breakup by the beginning of the year, so they halted it and gave us even more legendary matches from the Hounds. Now they shock the world and have the most unlikely guy to turn on his brothers. It's actually really smart, even though I always wanted Deano to be the one to be the guy, but this is OK too.

It's weird. I knew that The Shield was never going to be forever. But now that this is officially over, I'm actually getting upset over the demise. It hurts me that The Shield is no more, as I've seen this band of brothers develop and give us classic matches night after night. It's tough man.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Londrick

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He ain't losing to fucking Ambrose, get real. Honestly? Ambrose has been a complete jobber bitch in this group. He's gonna beat Ambrose decisively and then lose to Reigns, but it doesn't matter. He just joined Evolution, he's a guaranteed world champion. Meanwhile, Ambrose has god damn nothing and is gonna be the Matt Hardy of this group.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. He's the talented one, that's the way it works.


Don't worry, he'll get a huge push once he's in TNA. Ambrose as TNA World Champ. :mark:


----------



## Vyer

SubZero3:16 said:


>


I might be looking too deep into it, but Rollins seem to have a sad look on his face.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He ain't losing to fucking Ambrose, get real. Honestly? Ambrose has been a complete jobber bitch in this group. He's gonna beat Ambrose decisively and then lose to Reigns, but it doesn't matter. He just joined Evolution, he's a guaranteed world champion. Meanwhile, Ambrose has god damn nothing and is gonna be the Matt Hardy of this group.


For the foreseeable future, Ambrose doesn't need to win anyway. Are we forgetting his FCW run? I'm not sure he won a single big match the entire time he was there - it was all time limit draws to Rollins & the first loss to Regal (well I guess he won the second one by stoppage, so that's one big win) that sent him spiraling into madness... isn't that the character we want him to get to?

Having Ambrose lose or come up short constantly in big matches was actually a big part of his character. It didn't hurt his character when he lost - he was able to tell a story in his promos with those frustrations, and that's why everyone fell in love with the guy.


----------



## Bushmaster

Vyer said:


> I might be looking too deep into it, but Rollins seem to have a sad look on his face.


You're looking too deep into it.


----------



## Kratosx23

Ordinarily that would irritate me but I knew Ambrose was going to be a failure as soon as they unified the titles anyway.



> For the foreseeable future, Ambrose doesn't need to win anyway. Are we forgetting his FCW run? I'm not sure he won a single big match the entire time he was there - it was all time limit draws to Rollins & the first loss to Regal (well I guess he won the second one by stoppage, so that's one big win) that sent him spiraling into madness... isn't that the character we want him to get to?
> 
> Having Ambrose lose or come up short constantly in big matches was actually a big part of his character. It didn't hurt his character when he lost - he was able to tell a story in his promos with those frustrations, and that's why everyone fell in love with the guy.


The character I want him to get to is the one that gets to be world champion. I don't care at ALL what else they do with it. I certainly don't want him to be known as the guy that loses all the time, we've already got one insanely talented guy, Damien Sandow, playing geek, we don't need another.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

To me the most likely explanation is that Seth was pretty much a mole for Evolution for the past month in case things did not work out with Batista which they did not.


----------



## LPPrince

Vyer said:


> I might be looking too deep into it, but Rollins seem to have a sad look on his face.


Looking too deep, but yeah it looks that way.


----------



## Vyer

SoupBro said:


> You're looking too deep into it.





LPPrince said:


> Looking too deep, but yeah it looks that way.


:lol Yeah I thought I was


----------



## LPPrince

Noticing now he wasn't on the poster


----------



## Wonderllama

Seth sells the best. He is the best wrestler. Great look. Great hair.

The man is a superstar. Great things lie ahead for Seth, and deservingly so


----------



## Janellie

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



-UNDEAD- said:


> ^



Big bang is actually Korean...just sayin


----------



## Frico

LPPrince said:


> Noticing now he wasn't on the poster


Cause he's inside the briefcase. 

Money. :rollins


----------



## BrownianMotion

Seth = winner of MITB


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

If I was HHH, Rollins is who I'd go after, too. He's the brains behind the stable that just conquered Evolution 3-0. He's the architect behind the greatest stable of all-time. Ambrose is an unstable lunatic. Reigns is the monster in the faction but a trained eye like HHH would realize that Rollins is the better overall guy in the ring. Reigns is a beast but Rollins can do it all.


----------



## Bushmaster

The Hardcore Show said:


> To me the most likely explanation is that Seth was pretty much a mole for Evolution for the past month in case things did not work out with Batista which they did not.


Why would he be risking his life during those matches against Evo then? Jumping off really high places were a part of the plan? Getting utterly destroyed at Payback was a part of the plan?


----------



## Frico

Triple H = Past
Randy Orton = Present
Seth Rollins = Future

:rollins

(I can't stop)


----------



## The Hardcore Show

SoupBro said:


> Why would he be risking his life during those matches against Evo then? Jumping off really high places were a part of the plan? Getting utterly destroyed at Payback was a part of the plan?


They could explain that Seth wanted to dump Ambrose and Regins for some time now but he could not find the right moment and when Triple H spoke to him about Batista not really being on the same page he would take his spot of course both sides would have to take the beatings to not raise eyebrows but once Batista quit that gave Rollins the green light to do what he most likely wanted to do five months ago.


----------



## Deptford

no man, there isn't gonna be some :I was planning this the whole time" explanation. That is just lunacy. 

Only thing I can think of is that HHH offered a Title shot to Rollins to turn on The Shield and got into his head and inflated his ego once Batista quit Evo.


----------



## x78

SoupBro said:


> Why would he be risking his life during those matches against Evo then? Jumping off really high places were a part of the plan? Getting utterly destroyed at Payback was a part of the plan?


Why did Shawn Michaels kick Marty Jannetty? Why did Hogan join the NWO? It's just a heel turn. In kayfabe it makes a lot more sense than most turns, every member of Evolution ever has gone on to win numerous world titles and that was before Triple H was the fucking boss of the company. 

I'm sad that The Shield is over too but TBH it had to happen, there was nothing more they could accomplish and nobody more that they could beat as a team without bringing back wrestlers from the dead. This will give Rollins the boost he needs to become a major star in his own right.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Frico said:


> Triple H = Past
> Randy Orton = Present
> Seth Rollins = Future
> 
> :rollins
> 
> (I can't stop)





Frico said:


> Triple H = Past
> Randy Orton = Present
> Seth Rollins = Forever


Fixed.


----------



## ctorresc04

Seth Rollins is The Authority's answer to Daniel Bryan.

He now becomes the favorite to win MITB too.


----------



## Kratosx23

BrownianMotion said:


> Seth = winner of MITB


Nah, Cesaro is winning MITB.

What the fuck is the point of Rollins winning the MITB when he has a guaranteed world title anytime he wants? He's got the BOSS. Triple H can AWARD the title to Rollins if he feels like it.


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

My feels right now. I'm just going to go over here and cry now...The bromance is over...I'm seriously going to miss them as a group. However the break up was inevitable. I see Ambrose and Reigns eventually going their separate ways too. Predicting Dean may get fed up with Reigns being the more focal point or just go nuts on him in general. Probably sooner than we expect. Still I hope this means great things for all 3 men in the end. 

Man what a swerve though! I did not see this coming at all. I think it would've made more sense a few months back when Reigns and Ambrose were bickering and Seth walked away from the match after being fed up with them. Still I'm excited to see the direction his character takes. And after Seth said they could always go their mutual ways in that recent interview. You tease! I'm going to be so antsy until I know what Rollins' reason for siding with HHH will be. Got a feeling though we'll be getting Rollins vs Ambrose at some point considering he beat the hell out of Dean alot more than Roman and gave him the Blackout to top it off.


----------



## CookiePuss

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, Cesaro is winning MITB.
> 
> What the fuck is the point of Rollins winning the MITB when he has a guaranteed world title anytime he wants? He's got the BOSS. Triple H can AWARD the title to Rollins if he feels like it.


It makes perfect sense though. Rollins has aligned himself with The Authority. The Authority don't want DBryan as champion. Rollins cash in on DBryan at the most opportune moment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Rollins vs Ambrose = Goku vs Vegeta


----------



## Belladonna29

SoupBro said:


> Why would he be risking his life during those matches against Evo then? Jumping off really high places were a part of the plan? Getting utterly destroyed at Payback was a part of the plan?


That's another thing that doesn't make sense. So, we're supposed to believe that either a.) Seth has been planning to turn for awhile and was busting is a** in super dangerous spots in is matches to be believable (even in pro wrestling, that's a stretch), or b.) HHH managed to convince Seth within 24 hours to turn on his best friends. 

Once again, we're supposed to give the WWE credit for being shocking when it just looks inconsistent. I can buy the idea of luring Seth away from Roman and Dean to really break their spirits because Seth was the 'glue' of The Shield--but what possible explanation can Seth give as to why he's turning on them right NOW? At least when Dean and Roman were bickering, they were feuding with the Wyatts and losing on PPV; Dean was disappearing without explanation--the seeds were planted which was fine. Being predictable doesn't always mean things are boring--sometimes it means you're doing what makes sense. 

Breaking up your most over faction at this peak doesn't make sense to me. If the main event is lacking heels, it's not for lack of talent. Sandow and Ziggler are wasting away in the midcard when both of them could be strong main event heels; BNB is finally getting over--there were people available to be heels. And once again, Seth didn't need Evolution to get him over. Seth was already over. 

But since this storyline is going to go forward whether most of us like it or not, here are the explanations I suppose Seth is going to have for turning:

1.) A MITB bargain with HHH. He gets the inside track on winning the match and being champion (this is probably it)

2.) Roman and Dean were overshadowing him/not appreciating him/holding him back.

3.) The Shield has run it's course and he needs to move on so why not to Evolution.

4.) They paid him lots of money and he's secretly a selfish man so he turned on him cause he's greedy.

I'm almost more curious to see what happens with Roman and Dean than Seth/Evo.


----------



## Panzer

I was hoping that the Shield was going to last longer than that.


----------



## Vyer

Panzer said:


> I was hoping that the Shield was going to last longer than that.


Yeah like others said, there was hardly anything left for them to do. I don't want to speak too soon though because I am uncertain what the plan is.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

SETH ARCHITECT SPIDER MONKEY ROLLINS :mark:

Triple H gives Rollins a guaranteed spot in the MITB match. He wins. He cashes in at Battleground? when Bryan is layed out and wins. 

This is what I'm thinking for SS:
Rollins vs Bryan for the WWEWHC (rematch clause) This will be like some Tyler Black vs Brian Danielson shit - make it an iron-man match (I wish) 
Triple H vs Reigns
Orton vs Ambrose in some hardcore gimmick type match
Cesaro vs Lesnar


----------



## RatedR10

The Shield sort of ran its course on what it can do that'd be fresh, though, you know? They were heel, they were face, they faced a bunch of different combos of opponents and won. This is fresh.

Also, I won't worry about Ambrose... yet. I look at it as them wanting to experiment more with Rollins as a heel and Ambrose as a babyface to see where they can go with it - if Ambrose doesn't succeed in the role of face, he can easily turn on Reigns to become a psycho, lunatic heel again. He's a master heel and tremendous on the mic, he'd get the heat and he'd be fine, plus, Triple H is responsible for The Shield and the path they've taken since they made their debut. All three will succeed.



Natsuke said:


> Am I the only one who initially thought it was going to be 2 people turning?
> 
> Rollins brought 2 chairs to the ring, so I assumed that it would be Rollins and Ambrose. When Rollins hit Reigns, I thought they'd do that 2nd swerve where Ambrose would look all shocked... then hit Reigns too.
> 
> But yeah, Rollins was the last guy I assumed would turn first, but it did shock the hell out of me.


I thought the same. Rollins, then Ambrose turning on Reigns and joining Evolution.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Deptford said:


> no man, there isn't gonna be some :I was planning this the whole time" explanation. That is just lunacy.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is that HHH offered a Title shot to Rollins to turn on The Shield and got into his head and inflated his ego once Batista quit Evo.


He won't say he was planning it the whole time but they will say he was thinking about it. Playing the third wheel will most likely be looked at as the driving force for this.


----------



## Bushmaster

I though Dean was turning heel too :lmao the attack on him was so delayed. I thought he'd start attacking Reigns after his reaction. I would have been legit upset then if they had both turned heel on Reigns.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

He's gonna say he came to WWE to justify the injustice. Now, the only injustice is that he doesn't have the title. He wants the title and he cant do it with Reigns/Ambrose holding him back. This is perfect.


----------



## Wonderllama

At Payback, Seth Rollins pinned Batista... and now he replaces Batista. The Shield dies... in the same exact place it was born.

WHOA. :shocked:


----------



## -XERO-

I haven't seen the breakup or read most of the posts about what happened, I'll get to it.

*But I knew they were gonna break up soon, either at Raw or sometime in the upcoming weeks.*

Like some have already said, there wasn't really anything left for The Shield to do together.


----------



## Kratosx23

cookiepuss said:


> It makes perfect sense though. Rollins has aligned himself with The Authority. The Authority don't want DBryan as champion. Rollins cash in on DBryan at the most opportune moment.


You've missed the point completely. He doesn't need the case because he has the fucking BOSS. Triple H can GIVE him a title shot whenever he wants.


----------



## Bushmaster

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You've missed the point completely. He doesn't need the case because he has the fucking BOSS. Triple H can GIVE him a title shot whenever he wants.


Then wouldn't Orton start getting disgruntled if he isn't getting them title shots just like Batista did tonight?


----------



## Kratosx23

SoupBro said:


> Then wouldn't Orton start getting disgruntled if he isn't getting them title shots just like Batista did tonight?


What does it matter? You don't think Triple H can find more guys to sell their souls to him?


----------



## The True Believer

You know, there's an easy way to justify Rollins joining the losing team. Just have him cut a promo with him talking about how he's always been the man in the Shield and without him, they're nothing.

Boom.


----------



## Headliner

*.*

*Ok. BOOKING 101. HERE IS HOW YOU BREAK UP THE SHIELD AND MAKE MONEY OFF IT WITH GOOD STORYTELLING. *




*Raw 6/2*-Triple H acknowledges Evolution's defeat. But he says he is the Cerebral Assassin and it's time for Plan B. The announcers have no clue what this means, but the plan is for Triple H to mentally break up the Shield by playing mind games with the group. (The definition of Cerebral: _related to the mind rather than to feelings : intellectual and not emotional_)

*Raw 6/9*-Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton. Reigns beats Orton. The Shield celebrates. Triple H comes to the stage, claps, and says "Good job Roman. You have a bright future. The other two? Not so much." The Shield starts looking at each other but nothing comes of it. 

*Raw 6/16*- Roman Reigns wins a number 1 contenders battle royal match for the IC title. Rollins and Ambrose are not in the match. Shield celebrates. Triple H comes out, and says "Good job Roman. Remember, you did it on your own." The Shield looks puzzled but think nothing of it. 

*Raw 6/23*- Reigns does not win the IC title match because Barrett gets DQ'd on purpose. Backstage, Reigns is pissed off with Ambrose and Rollins. Triple H comes up to them and says "Reigns, impressive performance. You are officially in the MITB PPV match. Ambrose and Rollins ask if they are in, Triple H says no. Triple H says they will be competing for the tag titles at the PPV against the Usos.

*6/29 MITB*- Reigns does not win MITB. Near the end of the tag team title match, Triple H comes out and says "I'm sorry, we had an issue with the paperwork. Because we didn't submit it in time, this match is a non-title match." Ambrose and Rollins look pissed off and Usos roll them up from behind for the win. 

*Raw 6/30*- Ambrose and Rollins demand a rematch, this time with the tag titles on the line and no B.S. Triple H agrees, and says they will get a rematch at the 7/20 PPV, Battleground. Dean Ambrose defeats Jey Uso in singles competition.

*Raw 7/7*- Seth Rollins defeats Jimmy Uso.

*Raw 7/14*- Reigns faces both Usos in a handicap match and almost wins. Triple H comes out and says "Impressive. So impressive, that the tag title match at the PPV is now a lineup change. Instead of Ambrose and Rollins challenging for the tag titles, Roman Reigns and a Shield partner of his choice will challenge for the tag titles. The Shield all look confused and pissed off. 

*7/20 BattleGround*- Ambrose asks why does Reigns seem to be getting the opportunities and praise, and not the rest of the group? Reigns has no answer but tries to preach unity. Reigns says this is a tough choice, but he chooses Rollins. Ambrose calmly flips out and says "Am I not good enough?" and walks away.

Reigns and Rollins lose by DQ when Ambrose interrupts on behalf of the Shield.

*Raw 7/21*- The Shield has an argument on why Reigns is getting all the opportunities, and why Reigns choose Rollins over Ambrose. Triple H comes out and says Ambrose needs to not be so angry and prepare for his match against Fella. Ambrose asks Triple H if the US title is on the line, Triple H says no. Ambrose loses a non title match to Fella.

*Raw 7/28*- The Shield are backstage. Triple H walks up to them and tells Rollins he needs to get ready because he is facing Fella. Rollins asks if the US title is on the line. Triple H says no. Rollins loses the non title match against Fella.

*Raw 8/4*-The Shield are backstage. Triple H walks up to them and tells Reigns that he needs to get ready because he is facing Fella for the US title. Ambrose flips and starts acting psychotic. Reigns has Fella beat for the US title when Rollins interfere to "help" Reigns. Reigns gets upset. Ambrose hits Reigns with the chair. The announcers sell it like crazy. Ambrose continues to go nuts as the show goes off the air.

*Raw 8/11*- Ambrose and Rollins come out. Ambrose says he is tired of Reigns being given all the opportunities. He says it's his time now and he is going to prove that he was the best member of the Shield. Rollins takes the mic and says he's the best member of the Shield and his time is now. Ambrose tells him to prove it. They square off, Reigns sneaks in and spears them both.

Triple H comes out and smirks. Plan B worked. He announces a triple threat match for Summerslam (8/17) between all three Shield members.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*CM Punk Girl will be very sad about this when she wakes up.*


----------



## rocknblues81

> - Roman Reigns tweeted the following after RAW and the turn from Seth Rollins.
> 
> "Trust is completely dead to me."
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Comments_on_Rollins.html#wAwMWgdoIeFjmPjT.99


I don't think Reigns and Ambrose will be teaming up for much longer.


----------



## Superhippy

I know it hurts Shield fans but this was no doubt the right move. The Shield were starting to get stale and after Evolution there was absolutely nothing else for them to accomplish. So it was either get bumped down the card and lose momentum OR split up and do something new. Clearly Rollins and Reigns are going to have very bright futures moving forward too. I am concerned about Ambrose though. He could easily get lost in the shuffle but my honest guess is that he ends up betraying Reigns next week too.


----------



## LPPrince

Roman Reigns' back-


----------



## mattheel

*Re: .*



Headliner said:


> *Ok. BOOKING 101. HERE IS HOW YOU BREAK UP THE SHIELD AND MAKE MONEY OFF IT WITH GOOD STORYTELLING. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Raw 6/2*-Triple H acknowledges Evolution's defeat. But he says he is the Cerebral Assassin and it's time for Plan B. The announcers have no clue what this means, but the plan is for Triple H to mentally break up the Shield by playing mind games with the group. (The definition of Cerebral: _related to the mind rather than to feelings : intellectual and not emotional_)
> 
> *Raw 6/9*-Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton. Reigns beats Orton. The Shield celebrates. Triple H comes to the stage, claps, and says "Good job Roman. You have a bright future. The other two? Not so much." The Shield starts looking at each other but nothing comes of it.
> 
> *Raw 6/16*- Roman Reigns wins a number 1 contenders battle royal match for the IC title. Rollins and Ambrose are not in the match. Shield celebrates. Triple H comes out, and says "Good job Roman. Remember, you did it on your own." The Shield looks puzzled but think nothing of it.
> 
> *Raw 6/23*- Reigns does not win the IC title match because Barrett gets DQ'd on purpose. Backstage, Reigns is pissed off with Ambrose and Rollins. Triple H comes up to them and says "Reigns, impressive performance. You are officially in the MITB PPV match. Ambrose and Rollins ask if they are in, Triple H says no. Triple H says they will be competing for the tag titles at the PPV against the Usos.
> 
> *6/29 MITB*- Reigns does not win MITB. Near the end of the tag team title match, Triple H comes out and says "I'm sorry, we had an issue with the paperwork. Because we didn't submit it in time, this match is a non-title match." Ambrose and Rollins look pissed off and Usos roll them up from behind for the win.
> 
> *Raw 6/30*- Ambrose and Rollins demand a rematch, this time with the tag titles on the line and no B.S. Triple H agrees, and says they will get a rematch at the 7/20 PPV, Battleground. Dean Ambrose defeats Jey Uso in singles competition.
> 
> *Raw 7/7*- Seth Rollins defeats Jimmy Uso.
> 
> *Raw 7/14*- Reigns faces both Usos in a handicap match and almost wins. Triple H comes out and says "Impressive. So impressive, that the tag title match at the PPV is now a lineup change. Instead of Ambrose and Rollins challenging for the tag titles, Roman Reigns and a Shield partner of his choice will challenge for the tag titles. The Shield all look confused and pissed off.
> 
> *7/20 BattleGround*- Ambrose asks why does Reigns seem to be getting the opportunities and praise, and not the rest of the group? Reigns has no answer but tries to preach unity. Reigns says this is a tough choice, but he chooses Rollins. Ambrose calmly flips out and says "Am I not good enough?" and walks away.
> 
> Reigns and Rollins lose by DQ when Ambrose interrupts on behalf of the Shield.
> 
> *Raw 7/21*- The Shield has an argument on why Reigns is getting all the opportunities, and why Reigns choose Rollins over Ambrose. Triple H comes out and says Ambrose needs to not be so angry and prepare for his match against Fella. Ambrose asks Triple H if the US title is on the line, Triple H says no. Ambrose loses a non title match to Fella.
> 
> *Raw 7/28*- The Shield are backstage. Triple H walks up to them and tells Rollins he needs to get ready because he is facing Fella. Rollins asks if the US title is on the line. Triple H says no. Rollins loses the non title match against Fella.
> 
> *Raw 8/4*-The Shield are backstage. Triple H walks up to them and tells Reigns that he needs to get ready because he is facing Fella for the US title. Ambrose flips and starts acting psychotic. Reigns has Fella beat for the US title when Rollins interfere to "help" Reigns. Reigns gets upset. Ambrose hits Reigns with the chair. The announcers sell it like crazy. Ambrose continues to go nuts as the show goes off the air.
> 
> *Raw 8/11*- Ambrose and Rollins come out. Ambrose says he is tired of Reigns being given all the opportunities. He says it's his time now and he is going to prove that he was the best member of the Shield. Rollins takes the mic and says he's the best member of the Shield and his time is now. Ambrose tells him to prove it. They square off, Reigns sneaks in and spears them both.
> 
> Triple H comes out and smirks. Plan B worked. He announces a triple threat match for Summerslam (8/17) between all three Shield members.


Yeah...what they did tonight was much better than this.


----------



## LPPrince

https://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/473681632172335104

Austin might be under the impression that Rollins is a double agent for The Shield inside Evolution

I dig it if so


----------



## Bushmaster

LPPrince said:


> https://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/473681632172335104
> 
> Austin might be under the impression that Rollins is a double agent for The Shield inside Evolution
> 
> I dig it if so


That doesn't make any sense though. The Shield are 2-0 against Evolution and Batista just quit. Why would they need a dbl agent to break up Orton and HHH :drake1


----------



## Headliner

*Re: .*



mattheel said:


> Yeah...what they did tonight was much better than this.


No the fuck it wasn't. Tonight was the swerve for the sake of a swerve. No build, lets shock the audience and give the lame ROLLINS WANTS OPPORTUNITY excuse after he was just apart of the most dominant stable in recent history with no incentive to turn.


----------



## x78

*Re: .*



Headliner said:


> No the fuck it wasn't. Tonight was the swerve for the sake of a swerve. No build, lets shock the audience and give the lame ROLLINS WANTS OPPORTUNITY excuse after he was just apart of the most dominant stable in recent history with no incentive to turn.


They haven't even had chance to give any sort of explanation yet :lmao

Take a deep breath.


----------



## Headliner

The foolery around here is hilarious. What other reason can they possibly give better than that? And if they were going to turn Rollins, why have Evolution lose to Shield twice then he turns right after. Why even bother.


----------



## LPPrince

SoupBro said:


> That doesn't make any sense though. The Shield are 2-0 against Evolution and Batista just quit. Why would they need a dbl agent to break up Orton and HHH :drake1


Why not? They know HHH won't drop it, so may as well get one over on him ahead of time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

What the fuck just happened? Did GAWD turn heel? :shocked:

Mixed feelings on this. Let's wait for an explanation next week. If they let him spend time with HHH and groom him for the future, great. If he just jobs to Reigns on his way to HHH, then no :jose

If he and Ambrose get into a long grudge feud, great. Ambrose as face vs Rollins as heel, who woulda thought.


----------



## DJ2334

It's over :'(


----------



## Deptford

RAVEN I SEE U WHERE IS MY GAME OF THRONES MESSAGE 

I NEED LOVVEEEEEEEEEE AFTER TONIGHTTTT


----------



## Bushmaster

LPPrince said:


> Why not? They know HHH won't drop it, so may as well get one over on him ahead of time.


Are they going to kill HHH then? HHH will still be in power even if they disband Evolution. He'd still have the power to send the whole roster after them or put them in crazy matches. What can Seth do to Shield that would end it all?



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What the fuck just happened? Did GAWD turn heel? :shocked:
> 
> Mixed feelings on this. Let's wait for an explanation next week. If they let him spend time with HHH and groom him for the future, great. If he just jobs to Reigns on his way to HHH, then no :jose
> 
> If he and Ambrose get into a long grudge feud, great. Ambrose as face vs Rollins as heel, who woulda thought.


I think I'm gonna have to call him Seth Da Devil now :bron3 
I really don't think WWE can come with a logical explanation. It'll most likely be he wants the title or he was tired of being in the shadow of the other 2 which would be stupid.


----------



## Dub J

It was time for the Shield to break up but I was surprised it was Rollins that betrayed them. I always thought it would be Ambrose.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Wonder what Attire he'll be wearing and what theme he'll be using in solo matches.


----------



## x78

Headliner said:


> The foolery around here is hilarious. What other reason can they possibly give better than that? And if they were going to turn Rollins, why have Evolution lose to Shield twice then he turns right after. Why even bother.


Because Triple H is the fucking boss of the company and working with him would be better than constantly being repressed and beaten down by a plethora of guys week after week? Maybe he felt that The Shield had achieved all they could as a team (they had) and wanted to get ahead before he was left behind by the other two?

They can go in any direction they want, it's just storyline advancement. Better than the predictable shit you wrote out which wouldn't have been interesting and would have elevated nobody. I swear too many wrestling fans are used to this neutered John Cena environment where everything that happens needs to be predictably telegraphed from a mile away. God forbid that we have interesting, complex characters and storylines leaving us wanting to know what happens next.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Maybe he can say that with The Shield he achieved as much as he possibly could, but now to go higher, he needed more. And only HHH can give him that?

Doesn't sound all that good to me either, but let's see. Better than your usual tired of living in your shadow thing.

Got some Orochimaru recruiting Uchiha vibes tonight :lmao


----------



## tbp82

I know everyone's in shock with the swerve but if you look at tonight here's the main things. Seth did the majority of the beatdown on Ambrose while Orton got Reigns. Then Triple H layed the sledgehammer on Reigns. We'll probably get Ambrose vs. Rollins and Roman vs. Orton in quick feuds and then they'll feed Rollins to Reigns right before Reigns gets Trips at Summerslam.


----------



## Bushmaster

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Wonder what Attire he'll be wearing and what theme he'll be using in solo matches.


He'll wear suits and he'll come out to I Walk Alone.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: .*



x78 said:


> They haven't even had chance to give any sort of explanation yet :lmao
> 
> Take a deep breath.


And it's not even that hard. Just have Rollins say that without him, the Shield would be nothing and Triple H knew it too and blah, blah, etc. Boom.

"Bu-but the Shield beat Evolution twice!"

Who cares? Rollins isn't just aligned with Evolution. He's aligned with Triple H, the COO of the entire fucking company. Who wouldn't turn on them if he always thought he was the best(reference to my earlier scenario BTW)?

I don't know why people insist no sense can be made out of this.


----------



## LateTrain27

It was "predictable" that Roman Reigns would be the one who would turn...

:russo*SWERVE!!!*:russo

Seth Rollins! I am interested where this could go. Really looking forward to the future of Seth Rollins with this recent heel turn.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: .*



The True Believer said:


> And it's not even that hard. Just have Rollins say that without him, the Shield would be nothing and Triple H knew it too and blah, blah, etc. Boom.
> 
> "Bu-but the Shield beat Evolution twice!"
> 
> Who cares? Rollins isn't just aligned with Evolution. He's aligned with Triple H, the COO of the entire fucking company. Who wouldn't turn on them if he always thought he was the best(reference to my earlier scenario BTW)?
> 
> I don't know why people insist no sense can be made out of this.


Id put money on it being the jealously tired of being third wheel etc.


----------



## LPPrince

I'm curious as to how long till Reigns and Ambrose split


----------



## tbp82

LPPrince said:


> I'm curious as to how long till Reigns and Ambrose split


I think after Reigns beats Trips one on one they'll go their seperate ways. I'm curious to see how Rollins adapts his moveset as a heel.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reigns and Ambrose will split as friends I guess. Don't see them continuing together.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: .*



The True Believer said:


> And it's not even that hard. Just have Rollins say that without him, the Shield would be nothing and Triple H knew it too and blah, blah, etc. Boom.
> 
> "Bu-but the Shield beat Evolution twice!"
> 
> Who cares? Rollins isn't just aligned with Evolution. He's aligned with Triple H, the COO of the entire fucking company. Who wouldn't turn on them if he always thought he was the best(reference to my earlier scenario BTW)?
> 
> I don't know why people insist no sense can be made out of this.


THAT MAKES NO SENSE. Now, in order for it to make sense, a series of events which can be called BUILD would have to take place. Not just some one night sudden change of mind bullshit. It's just not credible or believable. So right after Payback or on Raw, Triple H talks to Seth privately and convinces him to join his side. After everything they've been through with Seth knowing how manipulative Triple H can be BECAUSE THEY JUST TURNED ON TRIPLE H TWO MONTHS AGO for that same reason. 

A lot of people around here are so excited to see a swerve that they are trying any shitty way to justify it.


----------



## LPPrince

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Reigns and Ambrose will split as friends I guess. Don't see them continuing together.


I think WWE will go full on with the break up of The Shield, but I keep running ideas through my head about how this could be a Shield trick.

HHH approaches Seth, talk about Plan B, Seth accepts

Seth lets Dean and Roman in on the plan

They allow him to tear them apart to gain HHH's trust

Seth now on the inside, being the architect that he is

etc etc


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: .*



Headliner said:


> THAT MAKES NO SENSE. Now, in order for it to make sense, a series of events which can be called BUILD would have to take place. Not just some one night sudden change of mind bullshit. It's just not credible or believable. So right after Payback or on Raw, Triple H talks to Seth privately and convinces him to join his side. After everything they've been through with Seth knowing how manipulative Triple H can be BECAUSE THEY JUST TURNED ON TRIPLE H TWO MONTHS AGO for that same reason.
> 
> A lot of people around here are so excited to see a swerve that they are trying any shitty way to justify it.


It's not like The Shield have ALWAYS been on the same page. Reigns and Ambrose were getting on each other's nerves and Seth had to be the one to try and put everything together. Maybe Rollins secretly harbored resentment for Reigns all this time and wanted his own independence by being recognized as the future by the one man who promised it to him?

I dunno. There's another possibility right the. I'm not going to slam this angle before it's even kicked off the ground.


----------



## The.Great......One

Rollins in a suit and tie :mark:	:mark:
So what's next? I can now see Rollins win the MITB or the WWEWHC at MITB. Fucking hell Soup we called it, if Rollins actually gets the world title in 4 weeks I will mark harder than I have ever marked in my whole life.


----------



## Klorel

Anyone want to join me in a feel moment while we think about what happened?


----------



## LPPrince

If Rollins ever wins the World Titles, I think its way too soon to be in the next coming weeks/months.


----------



## The.Great......One

He's the most ready for the world title, out of all three members, he's by far the most complete package.


----------



## Bushmaster

The.Great......One said:


> Rollins in a suit and tie :mark:	:mark:
> So what's next? I can now see Rollins win the MITB or the WWEWHC at MITB. Fucking hell Soup we called it, if Rollins actually gets the world title in 4 weeks I will mark harder than I have ever marked in my whole life.


He's not getting the Title anytime soon :lol I'd mark if he did since I will be at MITB though. Weren't there reports or rumors of Dean and Seth turning heel? I hated the idea of Seth turning and still hate it now. Doesn't make sense and instead of turning the natural heel heel they turn the guy who is a great face, the guy who's moveset scream I'm a babyface.


----------



## LPPrince

Those eyes look conflicted










/lookingtoomuchintoit


----------



## #Mark

tbp82 said:


> I know everyone's in shock with the swerve but if you look at tonight here's the main things. Seth did the majority of the beatdown on Ambrose while Orton got Reigns. Then Triple H layed the sledgehammer on Reigns. We'll probably get Ambrose vs. Rollins and Roman vs. Orton in quick feuds and then they'll feed Rollins to Reigns right before Reigns gets Trips at Summerslam.


They aren't feeding Rollins to Reigns. They wouldn't give him this much of a rub just to job him out on a B PPV before Summerslam. They're going to push him as a top heel while Reigns gets top babyface treatment. I wouldn't be surprised if Rollins is holding the world title by the fall.


----------



## The.Great......One

This could lead Rollins to the next level, not only did he align himself with the biggest heel in the company, he could win the world championship as well and he's ready, ain't nobody gana convince me otherwise. He should win it and then we can get a Dbry/rollins match at SS.


----------



## NO!

LPPrince said:


> I think WWE will go full on with the break up of The Shield, but I keep running ideas through my head about how this could be a Shield trick.
> 
> HHH approaches Seth, talk about Plan B, Seth accepts
> 
> Seth lets Dean and Roman in on the plan
> 
> They allow him to tear them apart to gain HHH's trust
> 
> Seth now on the inside, being the architect that he is
> 
> etc etc


Why would they take 20 chair shots to the back to defeat a stable they're already 2-0 against?


----------



## LPPrince

See the thing is, if he wins the World Championships(I still don't see that happening in the near future), I imagine they'd have him drop them to Reigns

And that(Reigns defeating Rollins, especially for a title) is something I don't want to see, personally. Even though it makes sense.


----------



## Bushmaster

How can he win the world title as a member of current evolution though? The minute Rollins is getting title shots or has the title Orton will turn on him and HHH. I don't think Rollins will be anywhere near the title. HHH hasn't even cared about the title since the Shield officially turned. All the title stuff has been handled by Steph which feels like it's in a different universe at times.


----------



## LPPrince

NO! said:


> Why would they take 20 chair shots to the back to defeat a stable they're already 2-0 against?


Evolution's always lurking, that sort of thing

I have no idea how they'd explain it. Perhaps I'm giving WWE too much credit. Their story lines are always quite simple. I'd like to see them write something super intricate for once.


----------



## Joshi Judas

As much as I'm excited for his future with HHH, feel this was too sudden IMO. Needed some time after their Payback match.


----------



## LPPrince

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> As much as I'm excited for his future with HHH, feel this was too sudden IMO. Needed some time after their Payback match.


Curious, how would you have done it? Like, write something up real quick. Basic outline of how it'd go down, feel free to make it an inside job sort of thing, full turn or whatever.


----------



## Frico

Still. :banderas


----------



## LPPrince

He was #1 trending. *approves*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Londrick said:


> :banderas


This was so heartbreakingly superb that I found myself halfway through the onslaught of chair shots (just as Ambrose rolled onto his back) shouting out at the screen "I swear the fucking god Seth if you do not stop hitting Ambrose with that chair we're gonna be in some serious shit, me and you" :lmao :lmao 

Dean is a fucking walking meme isn't he?! The whole "in that moment Dean Ambrose was us" sorta thing!

I kinda agree that the swerve was only done for the shock value because when you think of it why would you join the losing side. However, with Rollins you also have a card that you can quickly turn back to face through the means of him wanting/trying to further break Evolution from within. When you think about in that way WWE have played this quite well because if it really does turn to shit and not work at all, what I have just said is kinda feasible.

But honestly guys if we're setting up for Ambrose and Rollins against each other with this then I am all for it. Those two work superbly together and it deserves a spotlight on the main roster (probably would've been better to do it for a belt because it really is a gold feud). My only question is where will they go with Orton if we're getting HHH/Reigns and Ambrose/Rollins. Obviously this is gonna be further down the line - so I'm guessing I'm gonna answer my own query - and we'll see what will become of Orton towards the build up to the matchups just mentioned. 

Kinda bummed that the last time I saw them was the last time seeing them as a group a couple of weeks ago. But it had to happen, what was left for them to do? Can't keep brining back old factions for them to dismantle. Actually pumped to see of they continue this on Smackdown and whether Rollins shows his face or it's just Ambrose/Reigns calling him out. 

Also, just wanna point out this is the shit that they should be putting on PPVs because people shouldn't be getting this for free. They want people to buy the network and swerves/shock moments are those things that get people to do that! In a "damn it I should've bought it!" kinda way. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19

Why'd they have to break them up? They were the best thing about Raw for a long god damn time. Damn Batista for leaving. They should have just used Mason Ryan as Batista's own personal WWE stunt-double. No one would have known the difference.


----------



## The.Great......One

SoupBro said:


> How can he win the world title as a member of current evolution though? The minute Rollins is getting title shots or has the title Orton will turn on him and HHH. I don't think Rollins will be anywhere near the title. HHH hasn't even cared about the title since the Shield officially turned. All the title stuff has been handled by Steph which feels like it's in a different universe at times.


Insert king Seth in the MITB match for the world title and have him go over. OR!!!, give him the MITB case.


----------



## Vyer

Stall_19 said:


> Why'd they have to break them up? They were the best thing about Raw for a long god damn time. Damn Batista for leaving. They should have just used Mason Ryan as Batista's own personal WWE stunt-double. No one would have known the difference.


Nothing much left for them to do....


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well... my heart is hurting now, but damn it was so dramatic. I mean FUCK. Why would Seth have done this? Must have been some damn good bribery or something for Seth to just turn a 180 like that. GOD I cannot wait for smackdown now to see if anything more is revealed.

This here? This was (and still is) me.


----------



## Bushmaster

Nothing will be revealed on Smackdown :lol. Wouldn't be surprised if none of them appeared at all in order to sell what happened physically and emotionally.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Yeah They are saving whatever happens next for raw, specially with Wyatt returning on smacdown, itd be too Much for one smacdown. Anyway. RIP ( probs) shield, best stable wwe has had.


----------



## Deptford

Calabrose said:


> Well... my heart is hurting now, but damn it was so dramatic. I mean FUCK. Why would Seth have done this? Must have been some damn good bribery or something for Seth to just turn a 180 like that. GOD I cannot wait for smackdown now to see if anything more is revealed.


We didn't get to see Ambrose do it though, Caly!!! :cuss: 

just more salt to the wound of it all, I suppose... just more salt..


----------



## MiniMonster

NO! said:


> Why would they take 20 chair shots to the back to defeat a stable they're already 2-0 against?





LPPrince said:


> I think WWE will go full on with the break up of The Shield, but I keep running ideas through my head about how this could be a Shield trick.
> 
> HHH approaches Seth, talk about Plan B, Seth accepts
> 
> Seth lets Dean and Roman in on the plan
> 
> They allow him to tear them apart to gain HHH's trust
> 
> Seth now on the inside, being the architect that he is
> 
> etc etc


LPPrince, that is exactly what I thought the moment Rollins hit Reigns with the chair, except, I don't see a full on break-up until after SummerSlam. I think this is just to end the feud between Evolution and Shield at MITB- I see Rollins turning on Evolution at MITB, handing The Shield the win, then the next night on RAW, Rollins, Ambrose, and Reigns, all come out to the ring and tell Triple H that his "Plan B" didn't work, and that they set him and Orton up. As a result of that, we'll get Triple H vs Reigns, and Orton vs Rollins and Ambrose at SummerSlam.


----------



## Beatles123

Guys, the reason for Seth betraying them is simple. Remember he was already getting fed up with them before mania? Who's to say he ever forgot that?


----------



## TheGreatBanana

It was a great modern moment, one that people will be talking about in years to come. It's just that it happened too soon and should have happened with a build up rather than a swerve. A build up would have had everyone pumped to see what would happens. It had money written all over it much like the Wyatts v Shield in Mania would have been. 

Anyways the turn caught everyone's attention and gives us a good reason to watch next week. I just hope that they don't F this up and hope they build something great out of this.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

What a stupid damn swerve. A swerve just to swerve. The Shield, despite the Evolution angle being completed booked wrong and lazy, still had some life left as they were over as hell and still benefitted from being a team but now because Bryan's title reign has been mangled, Bray is no longer a title contender or top heel thanks to Cena, and Evolution booked to be made as old chumps, you decide to turn Rollins and for what? Just to speed up the Reigns force when it should be a natural Reigns push?

And all of you tryhards and whiteknighters that are going to blast people for calling this stupid, lazy, and nonsensical can stop. The same people who told others to wait out the Bray/Cena storyline after Mania since "Bray was going to be put over huge" are the same ones going to say this turn will do "wonders for Rollins's career" when he's only going to be fed to Reigns as a plot device for Reigns/HHH to which eventually will go Reigns/Cena.

This is stupid. Period. Fuck waiting for this storyline to play this out. WWE no longer has that leverage with me to think so.


----------



## Deptford

TheGreatBanana said:


> It was a great modern moment, one that people will be talking about in years to come.


I agree with that much. This & The streak ending in the same year. Ridiculous :bow


----------



## Tambrose

Part of me is hoping this is simply the Shield working on some master plan (maybe on behalf of someone, like they used to get paid to do?) to take HHH down from 'the inside' so to speak. 

Other than that, only sad pandas can express how I am feeling about this

:sadpanda :sadpanda :sadpanda :sadpanda :sadpanda :sadpanda


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> We didn't get to see Ambrose do it though, Caly!!! :cuss:
> 
> just more salt to the wound of it all, I suppose... just more salt..


I know...I know... enaldo
At least Ambrose is gonna be a heel again someday, somehow. 



Beatles123 said:


> Guys, the reason for Seth betraying them is simple. Remember he was already getting fed up with them before mania? Who's to say he ever forgot that?


They wound up getting along again, though. I can't picture Seth holding a grudge like how I could picture Dean doing so.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Well... my heart is hurting now, but damn it was so dramatic. I mean FUCK. Why would Seth have done this? Must have been some damn good bribery or something for Seth to just turn a 180 like that. GOD I cannot wait for smackdown now to see if anything more is revealed.
> 
> This here? This was (and still is) me.


I still haven't recovered Caly :lol

My theory: Seth's been planning this for a long time. Maybe even since the Shield summit. But he wasn't seeing the right opportunity to turn, so he's been biding his time. Then they have an issue with the Authority, and blam! Perfect opening. Seth pretends he's with Dean and Roman when in actuality, he never left the Authority's side. Trips has him acting naturally--even giving 100% in all their matches--so no one suspects a thing. And now that Batista's gone and Dean and Roman are in post-victory high and believe that the Shield is the strongest it's ever been, chairshot to the back by their team's supposed "glue".

I know it's a lot to expect from Creative, but would fit in with Seth and Trips being such tactical geniuses. And makes Seth a pretty scary heel considering how well he played his brethren all this time. Very eager to see how this goes on. I hope we get an interesting flip of Seth vs Dean--instead of crazy heel Dean vs face Seth, we have crazy face Dean vs intense cocky heel Seth. This is the second time Seth pulled one over Dean--Dean should be gunning for him with bloodthirst.


----------



## midnightmischief

really want to comment on this but can't right now. will see you guys in a few days after I have finished my mourning period.....


----------



## MiniMonster

Tambrose said:


> Part of me is hoping this is simply the Shield working on some master plan (maybe on behalf of someone, like they used to get paid to do?) to take HHH down from 'the inside' so to speak.
> 
> Other than that, only sad pandas can express how I am feeling about this
> 
> :sadpanda :sadpanda :sadpanda :sadpanda :sadpanda :sadpanda


I was thinking it was part of a storyline The Shield concocted to finish off Evolution from the inside and then destroy them a third time at MITB. But since you bring up the notion of someone paying The Shield off to take down Triple H from the inside, I can think of a few names: 
*1* Paul Heyman and Brock Lesnar- Triple H refused to give Lesnar a title shot, so they get him back by doing this. It's a possibility, and makes for a nice little storyline.

*2* Chyna- She was his best friend and lover, on and off air at one point, and since VKM and The Authority won't let her in, she pays off Shield to deal with him, essentially going with the scorned woman/scorned lover angle storyline here. It could work if done right. 

Those two people are the most obvious ones, given the history they have with Triple H, and would make the most sense.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> I still haven't recovered Caly :lol
> 
> My theory: Seth's been planning this for a long time. Maybe even since the Shield summit. But he wasn't seeing the right opportunity to turn, so he's been biding his time. Then they have an issue with the Authority, and blam! Perfect opening. Seth pretends he's with Dean and Roman when in actuality, he never left the Authority's side. Trips has him acting naturally--even giving 100% in all their matches--so no one suspects a thing. And now that Batista's gone and Dean and Roman are in post-victory high and believe that the Shield is the strongest it's ever been, chairshot to the back by their team's supposed "glue".
> 
> I know it's a lot to expect from Creative, but would fit in with Seth and Trips being such tactical geniuses. And makes Seth a pretty scary heel considering how well he played his brethren all this time. Very eager to see how this goes on. I hope we get an interesting flip of Seth vs Dean--instead of crazy heel Dean vs face Seth, we have crazy face Dean vs intense cocky heel Seth. This is the second time Seth pulled one over Dean--Dean should be gunning for him with bloodthirst.


That theory is pretty sound. Especially where you mention Trips and Seth being tactical geniuses. As much as I would have loved for Dean to be the villain again, mayhaps it's time to keep going with something less predictable.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



Janellie said:


> Big bang is actually Korean...just sayin


I discovered the song from a Japan station on Live365.com, so I assume that everything they play is Japanese & I occasionally don't realize or forget that some of it isn't (I'm from America, part-Chinese, and I only speak English). Great song either way.



Calabrose said:


> This here? This was (and still is) me.


That was so great. :lol



HornyforStratus said:


> R.I.P
> *Thank god this stupid stable is done for*.


*ORLY!?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't want to hear any of you hoes talking about Roman getting a super push again. Okay?
> 
> Please and thank you


I know, right? lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> That theory is pretty sound. Especially where you mention Trips and Seth being tactical geniuses. As much as I would have loved for Dean to be the villain again, mayhaps it's time to keep going with something less predictable.


Dean's doing pretty well as a face at any rate. That heartbroken little-boy face is like a knife to the gut. And this is a great opportunity to start unleashing the full-on crazy, especially if he links it to his abandonment issues.

Bet Roman, being Roman, won't blame Seth so he goes after Trips for taking his bro away. Thus, we have Roman/Trips, if that remains the plan. And slowly but surely, Shield goes their separate ways.


----------



## -XERO-

^Edited my last post, I'm not a full Asian.


Anyway, I'm really not sure what's gonna happen.

But I do think Seth might actually win the title or the briefcase at Money in the Bank. I'd actually be happy to see either happen.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Dean's doing pretty well as a face at any rate. *That heartbroken little-boy face is like a knife to the gut.* And this is a great opportunity to start unleashing the full-on crazy, especially if he links it to his abandonment issues.
> 
> Bet Roman, being Roman, won't blame Seth so he goes after Trips for taking his bro away. Thus, we have Roman/Trips, if that remains the plan. And slowly but surely, Shield goes their separate ways.


Dean really is good at that...

I just hope that they're as careful with this possible split as they were with them as a stable.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Was just thinking the other day that Evolution hasn't had a high-flyer in their ranks... :hmm:

It would be weird to see Rollins as the heel, he's gonna get heat for turning on the other two, but I don't know how he himself would keep it up. Ambrose would have no problems with making people hate him, Seth "trying to kill myself at any chance I got" Rollins doesn't seem like a heel to me...

What a fucking swerve.

I'm expecting it to be some ploy to take Evolution from the inside, because otherwise I don't know why the biggest babyface in the trio would join the bad guys.

On a bright side, this can hopefully lead to another Ambrose/Rollins :cheer


----------



## Vics1971

Definately a WTF moment for me that's for sure, and I can't see the sense behind it, not that I should be too surprised, this is WWE we're talking about. 

I don't think I'll be stopping around too long to see if it was worth it, just don't know. Too gutted at the moment to think any more than that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I loved what I saw of Ambrose/Rollins pre-WWE. I have been looking forward to see how they'd play that out again.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*

I say "great" alot (along with many other words), maybe I should post my location as "The Great Wall of China". Bleh.....



SubZero3:16 said:


> WHY SETH WHY????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth is the natural face tho and Dean the natural heel, why WWE why did you do it like that?


C'mere.....












JacqSparrow said:


> Dean's doing pretty well as a face at any rate. That heartbroken little-boy face is like a knife to the gut. And this is a great opportunity to start unleashing the full-on crazy, especially if he links it to his abandonment issues.
> 
> Bet Roman, being Roman, won't blame Seth so he goes after Trips for taking his bro away. Thus, we have Roman/Trips, if that remains the plan. And slowly but surely, Shield goes their separate ways.


Exactly.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> Was just thinking the other day that Evolution hasn't had a high-flyer in their ranks... :hmm
> 
> It would be weird to see Rollins as the heel, he's gonna get heat for turning on the other two, but I don't know how he himself would keep it up. Ambrose would have no problems with making people hate him, Seth "trying to kill myself at any chance I got" Rollins doesn't seem like a heel to me...
> 
> What a fucking swerve.
> 
> I'm expecting it to be some ploy to take Evolution from the inside, because otherwise I don't know why the biggest babyface in the trio would join the bad guys.
> 
> On a bright side, this can hopefully lead to another Ambrose/Rollins :cheer


I'm pretty confident in Seth as a heel. Wouldn't be the first time he's played that character. And with his amazing improvement in terms of mic skills, he's going to kill it. He could be one of the best heels we encounter: evil genius, gutsy, can talk, and can back it up in the ring? Yes, please. Plus, he looks damn good, so there's that too.

Besides, Seth in a suit? :mark: Seth possibly wrestling in trunks? (Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well I guess he can say the Shield reached its ceiling. And he doesn't wanna take the Daniel Bryan route to the top so took a shortcut.

And let's be honest. Ambrose is a great heel but doesn't fit the Evolution mold at all. Makes sense the Cerebral Assassin went for the brains of the group just think its too sudden.

Now Rollins can show off his wrestling skills without doing high spots so often.


----------



## The.Great......One

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Well I guess he can say the Shield reached its ceiling. And he doesn't wanna take the Daniel Bryan route to the top so took a shortcut.


Okay am I the only one who sees Rollins screaming corporate champion????? :frustrate


----------



## -XERO-

Nicole Queen said:


> Was just thinking the other day that Evolution hasn't had a high-flyer in their ranks... :hmm
> 
> It would be weird to see Rollins as the heel, he's gonna get heat for turning on the other two, but I don't know how he himself would keep it up. Ambrose would have no problems with making people hate him, Seth "trying to kill myself at any chance I got" Rollins doesn't seem like a heel to me...
> 
> What a fucking swerve.
> 
> I'm expecting it to be some ploy to take Evolution from the inside, because otherwise I don't know why the biggest babyface in the trio would join the bad guys.
> 
> On a bright side, this can hopefully lead to another Ambrose/Rollins :cheer


Pretty cool that they have one now.

I think Seth will do fine as a heel, I actually think it's perfect that he's the one to turn on the other two, since he was seen so much as the "babyface" of the group. 

Gonna be really interesting to see what happens.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Well I guess he can say the Shield reached its ceiling. And he doesn't wanna take the Daniel Bryan route to the top so took a shortcut.


I hope they don't go with the typical "I want to be on top" story here, though. I want him to make things more personal. Load this with emotion and make people care. He's already good at trashtalking, so he can totally brutalize Dean and Roman with whatever information he chooses to use against them.


----------



## cindel25

The Shield....Top Faces.....turn Rollins heel...joining some old ass timers....good job wwe...totally make sense. 

Who is making these awful decisions? 

I feel for my Slutty Bussy h*es. I'm here for ya esp my boo sparrow.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> I hope they don't go with the typical "I want to be on top" story here, though. I want him to make things more personal. Load this with emotion and make people care. He's already good at trashtalking, so he can totally brutalize Dean and Roman with whatever information he chooses to use against them.


Oh god...:banderas The drama...


----------



## -XERO-

The.Great......One said:


> Okay am I the only one who sees Rollins screaming corporate champion????? :frustrate


*NOPE!*


----------



## Born of Osiris

Imagine if Rollins comes out with his hair cut short and in a slick suit looking all professional and shit. 

I really loved Dean's reaction. He looked like he was going to say "What the FUCK?"

Also loved the one fan screaming NOOOOO while Rollins was winding up his chair shot.


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> The Shield....Top Faces.....turn Rollins heel...joining some old ass timers....good job wwe...totally make sense.
> 
> Who is making these awful decisions?
> 
> I feel for my Slutty Bussy h*es. I'm here for ya esp my boo sparrow.


My queen boo!!! *hugs*

My beautiful ninja is going to go on to do amazing things on his own...Despite my broken heart, I will carry on supporting him no matter what.

(Plus, he was pretty hot being heel tonight  I'm so down with aggressive heel Seth). Think of it this way, the unshielding of the Shield continues if Seth starts not wearing shirts to wrestle.



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Imagine if Rollins comes out with his hair cut short and in a slick suit looking all professional and shit.
> 
> I really loved Dean's reaction. He looked like he was going to say "What the FUCK?"
> 
> Also loved the one fan screaming NOOOOO while Rollins was winding up his chair shot.


Trips, for heaven's sake, save his hair. Do it as one last favor to the Shield fangirls.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The.Great......One said:


> Okay am I the only one who sees Rollins screaming corporate champion????? :frustrate



I kinda see it. 

I said, shit what if gets rid of the blonde in his hair. (I mean he most likely won't because it's his thing) however didn't he say in an interview at mania (or may have been the bleacher report one?) that he was getting rid of the blonde soon. Idk it's weird when you think about it. All adds up. Everyone was so hell bent that Ambrose would turn and Seth, like the dark horse he has been throughout, just steps up. 

Sure, would I still rather he be a face, absolutely! Am I kinda worried about the momentum he created, yeah. But I would be lying if I said I wasn't intrigued to see where they go with this.

The emotion between these three just makes everything gold. The fan investment, the investment with each other. :mark:



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

No hair cuts. Please no hair cuts... :argh:


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Completely gutted. Not because they broke up, but cos they broke up before i actually got the chance to see them together live. Was one of the only reasons i was so pumped to see them in August.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Maybe Shield will get a new third member?


----------



## Lazyking

That reunion in three years at the most will be epic.

Justice will need to be served again.


----------



## Bad Gone




----------



## CALΔMITY

Lazyking said:


> That reunion in three years at the most will be epic.
> 
> Justice will need to be served again.


Oh yeah there will most definitely be a reunion in the future. Can't keep these guys apart forever.


----------



## Rap God

Why do you guys even complain?We all know that at the end Rollins will turn on Evolution and join The Shield again.Calm down


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's a logical possibility, but no one KNOWS anything.


----------



## Lazyking

Calabrose said:


> Oh yeah there will most definitely be a reunion in the future. Can't keep these guys apart forever.


Yes, you don't build up a group like this and not go back for a reunion run or even just a moment at least once. Dx, Four Horseman...Evolution etc.

It won't be the same of course but once all three have split, have singles success and are all aligned on the same side or maybe even have one of them turn face and join them in a six man match.

Easy to book and that pop will be amazing.


----------



## Lazyking

Jarsy1 said:


> Why do you guys even complain?We all know that at the end Rollins will turn on Evolution and join The Shield again.Calm down


I'm not complaining but how does that make sense? The Shield just decimated Evolution at Payback. Yeah HHH would still come after them but all he had was a sledgehammer and Orton. Logically, Rollins would have given another chair to Ambrose and they would have forced HHH to back down.

No, When Rollins leaves Evolution, I don't think he'll join up with the shield right away. In six months, I don't think their will be a Shield.


----------



## Dilan Omer

*Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*

They have won so many big victories and took so many strong 6 man teams... - Cena,Sheamus,Ryback, - Daniel,Kane,Ryback - Undertaker,Kane,Daniel - Big show,Orton,Sheamus, - The Wyatt Family - And Evolution

As a faction they have nothing left to prove...

All we can hope that every member of The Shield will become succesfull and not become a jobber...


----------



## -XERO-

*


----------



## The.Great......One

tylermoxreigns said:


> I kinda see it.
> 
> I said, shit what if gets rid of the blonde in his hair. (I mean he most likely won't because it's his thing) however didn't he say in an interview at mania (or may have been the bleacher report one?) that he was getting rid of the blonde soon. Idk it's weird when you think about it. All adds up. Everyone was so hell bent that Ambrose would turn and Seth, like the dark horse he has been throughout, just steps up.
> 
> Sure, would I still rather he be a face, absolutely! Am I kinda worried about the momentum he created, yeah. But I would be lying if I said I wasn't intrigued to see where they go with this.
> 
> The emotion between these three just makes everything gold. The fan investment, the investment with each other. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I say get rid of the blonde, all black, get a suit and tie, some gold jewelry and we got our selves a corporate champion 
Exactly, hell I personally wanted reigns to turn heel but god damn I never for once thought that Rollins would turn, because I believe he's a natural babyface YET, I see the potential. You and me both sister, I want to see where this leads, I really think he's ready for the world title and somehow someway, the mainevent of wm31 should be the shield triple threat. When Roman said they the shield are brothers I was like dayum right and then Seth turns and I'm here thinking god dayummmm I'm a man FFS a man who's wayyy too invested into the damn shield. The summer of Rollins is here :mark: :mark: :mark:




-UNDEAD- said:


> *NOPE!*


Don't know whether that means you agree or disagree


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Oh yeah there will most definitely be a reunion in the future. Can't keep these guys apart forever.


Especially if it's as big a surprise as this. Imagine one of them getting seriously beat down some time down the road and the Shield theme unexpectedly blares again after years. The massive pops. The tears. The cheers. I hope we're all around for that.

And please, no new members. The Shield is Seth, Dean, and Roman. It should go down in history that way.


----------



## The.Great......One

Jarsy1 said:


> Why do you guys even complain?We all know that at the end Rollins will turn on Evolution and join The Shield again.Calm down


Please no, that's way too predictable. Rollins should be riding high with HHH until at least wm31.
Edit: Shield reunion should happen at wm35, when they take on the dominant faction at that time and put them over


----------



## Selfdestructo

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*

True. They feuded with everyone and came out on top. There was nothing left for them to conquer.

We're yet to see if this new angle will be any good but I have high hopes. The Shield has consistently had good feuds and I expect this to be more of the same.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*

Exactly, the shield have beaten them all, the only thing bigger imo than those 2-0 victories against evolution is if austin/hogan/rocky teamed up to put them over (kayfabe wise). They will all end up becoming world champions, that's guaranteed at this point.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*

Except the whole exercise was to put over The Authority. People don't seem to understand that all the heat from The Shield just went over to Triple H for having 'broken them'.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Especially if it's as big a surprise as this. *Imagine one of them getting seriously beat down some time down the road and the Shield theme unexpectedly blares again after years. The massive pops. The tears. The cheers. I hope we're all around for that.*
> 
> And please, no new members. The Shield is Seth, Dean, and Roman. It should go down in history that way.


We can only hope. *single tear*
I agree that there should be no new members. The time for that possibility has long since passed.


----------



## -XERO-

The.Great......One said:


> Don't know whether that means you agree or disagree


I agree! lol


----------



## Vics1971

Jarsy1 said:


> Why do you guys even complain?We all know that at the end Rollins will turn on Evolution and join The Shield again.Calm down


The Shield were apparently supposed to be booked for shows and appearances past August, but what do I know? What do any of us really know? 

They could kiss and make up by the end of this month, but I doubt it. No, once again WWE have stolen my mojo.


----------



## The.Great......One

-UNDEAD- said:


> I agree! lol


Well we're on the same page then :talk 
How would you book the shield leading to summerslam? let's call it the summer of the shield


----------



## Rap God

Lazyking said:


> I'm not complaining but how does that make sense? The Shield just decimated Evolution at Payback. Yeah HHH would still come after them but all he had was a sledgehammer and Orton. Logically, Rollins would have given another chair to Ambrose and they would have forced HHH to back down.
> 
> No, When Rollins leaves Evolution, I don't think he'll join up with the shield right away. In six months, I don't think their will be a Shield.


There will be Shield again.For example at 2002 when HHH turned on HBK they had some brutal matches but at 2006 DX returned.When a stable or a team break up this means that they cant reform the stable or the team again in a few years?


----------



## Lazyking

I agree with that, just the way you worded it made me think that you were saying Seth would suddenly turn on Evolution like it was his master plan. 

The Shield will reunite of course eventually.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

My feelings are so mixed right now. I don't even know what to think of all this yet. All I know is that it hurts so much. :jose 
Proud to have witnessed all this from the beginning though. GOAT faction if you ask me. It will be a looong time that the success of The Shield will be duplicated. 

I don't wanna say that no one saw this coming, because I'm pretty sure that over the past 18 months, we've gone over basically every possible scenario with these three, but holy shit, Seth being the one to turn came out of nowhere. Most of the people thought it'd be Reigns or Ambrose, but no, not Seth. He's the backbone that keeps it all together, he wouldn't do that to his brothers, right? well I think it's safe to say that we were wrong about that last part. What makes this turn even better (or worse) is that as a team they were on top of the world and stronger than perhaps ever before. They had just beaten Evolution twice in a row. Why would you voluntarily walk away from something like that? I guess that remains to be seen.

Will have to see how this affects the WWE match quality wise, because as they said, they raised the bar and eventually became the bar.


----------



## Bucky Barnes

I have a series of Gifs I would post if I knew how which demonstrates how sad I am, but I don't so I have to just tell you that I am crying on the inside. The SHIELD are what really got me back into wrestling, so it sucks to see this happen. 

Hopefully, this leads to great things for them, such as a crazier unhinged Ambrose battling his former partner Rollins. 

RIP SHIELD


----------



## Snake Plissken

Honestly by the end I wasn't expecting Ambrose to turn although I thought he'd be the one to cause the break at the start. Can't believe this is it though, The Shield have been a pleasure to watch as a unit, the tactical gear, the entrance, the theme song, I'm going to miss all that. I'll admit I was a little crushed but excited to see what happens. I'm super stoked to see what Ambrose accomplishes as a singles star, huge fan of his indy work and a massive fan of his. I guess Ambrose is going to stick with Reigns for a while but question is "Are they still going to be The Shield? Or just Ambrose and Reigns?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Don't worry guys Batista will be back as a face to join The Shield and get revenge against Evolution feat. Rollins :troll


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh lord FUSCAL mentioned that in CB. No jokes PLEASE :lmao



MoxleyMoxx said:


> My feelings are so mixed right now. I don't even know what to think of all this yet. All I know is that it hurts so much. :jose
> Proud to have witnessed all this from the beginning though. GOAT faction if you ask me. It will be a looong time that the success of The Shield will be duplicated.
> 
> I don't wanna say that no one saw this coming, because I'm pretty sure that over the past 18 months, we've gone over basically every possible scenario with these three, but holy shit, Seth being the one to turn came out of nowhere. Most of the people thought it'd be Reigns or Ambrose, but no, not Seth. He's the backbone that keeps it all together, he wouldn't do that to his brothers, right? well I think it's safe to say that we were wrong about that last part. What makes this turn even better (or worse) is that as a team they were on top of the world and stronger than perhaps ever before. They had just beaten Evolution twice in a row. Why would you voluntarily walk away from something like that? I guess that remains to be seen.
> 
> *Will have to see how this affects the WWE match quality wise, because as they said, they raised the bar and eventually became the bar.*


Damn right. Only time will tell how their singles careers will turn out, but these guys are bonafied stars. If they keep working hard and the WWE maintains faith within those guys then they've got nothing but good things comin for them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

JacqSparrow said:


> I hope they don't go with the typical "I want to be on top" story here, though. I want him to make things more personal. Load this with emotion and make people care. He's already good at trashtalking, so he can totally brutalize Dean and Roman with whatever information he chooses to use against them.



I'd leave it to Reigns and Ambrose to make it personal.

Show Rollins to treat it as entirely business. Just furthering his own needs. Money, power, gold- these are the reasons anyone would join HHH anyway. Him not caring enough to take it personally will only drive Ambrose madder and a mad Ambrose vs a cool Rollins is my Summerslam dream match now :

Nov 18, 2012- June 02, 2014. R.I.P Shield.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Wow wtf



wtf


----------



## midnightmischief

can't help but wonder what was going through seth's head when roman was speaking about being brothers and united, knowing what he was about to do.


----------



## Bucky Barnes

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Don't worry guys Batista will be back as a face to join The Shield and get revenge against Evolution feat. Rollins :troll


ositivity

We can only hope.


----------



## Ryan

Need somebody with long darkish hair to replace Rollins? Bo-lieve in the Shield!


----------



## OMGeno

I missed the end of Raw but spoiled it for myself by coming to WF first thing today. What.The.Fuck  Seriously was NOT expecting this...yet. I was interested in seeing what they would do with the Shield since there's really no one left for them to feud with together. What a swerve.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

:shocked::shocked::shocked:

WWE I have to give kudos because I was not expecting this :clap

After thinking what the hell happened and to see WWE Backstage Pass I think will we have 

Dean vs Seth

Orton vs Roman

If we are to think well, Seth was the one who was more likely to betray:

Seth = architect, one of the plans, acts with a purpose

Roman = he has no reason and had no ambition to do this, he is a follower

Dean = the crazy, but he supposedly has trust issues, and generally when these people trust they never betray

PS: It was cute to see JBL concerned with Dean on WWE Backstage Pass.
Does not make sense because JBL is the most critical Dean, but it was cute


----------



## Yuiren

Wow. Just wow. I have NEVER gotten even nearly this emotional because of wrestling, I nearly broke my damn laptop while watching.

I thought I was ready for the breakup and was actually kind of anticipating it because I love some good drama but god damnit this is actually tough :lol I do agree that it was time, there was nothing else for them to do but they are so good together I still kind of wanted them to just stay together forever and ever. This also feels kind of rushed but maybe it gets boring if everything is always clearly foreshadowed, now I was absolutely shocked beyond belief.

I can't wait to see what explanation they'll give, although I think there's only one thing that makes sense, Triple H giving Seth a title shot or something. I would kind of understand that he's secretly been pissed all this time for how Dean and Roman acted earlier but joining the guys they've beaten and completely humiliated just to get back at them? Nah. Just somehow doesn't make sense. Actually I'm hoping he's going to betray Evolution and everything's happy in the Shield world again.

I'm very excited to see what's going to happen and can't wait for their singles careers but I loved this group so so much. My mind is telling me it's good that this happened, they needed this to happen and it's a damn TV show but my heart is breaking :lmao:lmao

What actually really sucks is I managed to spoil myself AGAIN. When I'm watching I usually kind of check what's about to come, just to see how long a segment or a match is and happened to get a glance of Roman and Dean lying on the ground and Seth standing next to them with a chair. Good job. This is what happened while watching The Undertaker vs Lesnar and Royal Rumble 2008 where Cena returned. I just never learn.

And what sucks even more is I've got a university entrance exam or whatever the hell it's called tomorrow and I've wasted half a day already and am too emotional and excited to start reading.


----------



## Reaper

Wrong guy. Then again. I guess they couldn't really turn Ambrose because they needed him to be Reigns' mouthpiece against Rollins .. maybe.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I'm calling it - Seth isn't really with Evolution. This is all a gigantic swerve. After all, why would he join a stable they beat twice, when they were at their absolute weakest?


----------



## OMGeno

Also I'm pretty sure they're advertising Rollins/Ambrose vs Harper/Rowan at some house shows around here this summer. Guess that won't be happening.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Reaper Jones said:


> Wrong guy. Then again. I guess they couldn't really turn Ambrose because they needed him to be Reigns' mouthpiece against Rollins .. maybe.


Or, they turned Rollins because he was more over as a babyface than their hand picked golden boy Roman.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Am i the only one who thinks Dean Ambrose is also a natural born twisted babyface?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

BruceLeGorille said:


> Am i the only one who thinks Dean Ambrose is also a natural born twisted babyface?


I wish Dean would Heel, but he proved he can be face, and it was difficult people do not like him.
He's like Edge, Jericho and CM Punk 
People like him, even when he fucks up


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

RIP shield.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

This will not hurt so much if Dean was not so cute in his reactions


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well.......


Anybody started slitting their wrists yet?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I can't wait to see Dean go psycho on the roster.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I guess it makes sense that the architect would be the one to destroy the foundations of the Shield.


----------



## skarvika

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*

I think it was the absolute wrong time. They're killing off more liked faces and the roster is becoming very heel heavy. They needed these guys.


----------



## terrilala

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Or, they turned Rollins because he was more over as a babyface than their hand picked golden boy Roman.


that's not really true but whatever, guess it turns into a Reigns bashing whenever convenient


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

The hounds have been put down, and when triple H said 'I win' on the post-show I couldn't help thinking there was a subliminal dig at CM Punk. I've heard rumblings from somewhere that the office considers Rollins a good replacement for Punk; and that HHH hates Punk, whose contract is up next month. Maybe HHH thinks he won by finding a worthy replacement for a guy who left the company high and dry. Just a thought.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*

Only disappointment about it IMO is no Shield during the upcoming Australia show. unk2


----------



## terrilala

BruceLeGorille said:


> Am i the only one who thinks Dean Ambrose is also a natural born twisted babyface?


I do, I think he comes off really well as a baby face that can turn loose cannon.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

terrilala said:


> I do, I think he comes off really well as a baby face that can turn loose cannon.


50% Austin-esque maybe?


----------



## -XERO-

**OH FUCK THE INTERNET!* (first pic link died)



Lazyking said:


> That reunion in three years at the most will be epic.
> Justice will need to be served again.





Calabrose said:


> Oh yeah there will most definitely be a reunion in the future. Can't keep these guys apart forever.






















The.Great......One said:


> Well we're on the same page then :talk
> How would you book the shield leading to summerslam? let's call it the summer of the shield


I had many thoughts about it, then I fell asleep. Decided to just make a shorter post.

Roman & Dean get one-on-one matches with Seth until Money in the Bank. Seth wins the title at Money in the Bank, or wins the briefcase then beats Daniel Bryan soon after, with Roman challenging for the title later. Dean turns on Roman in their title match, and helps Seth win. They all go solo (Seth still with Evolution) and a Triple Threat match happens at a later PPV. Roman & Dean get a few more solo matches with Seth. Seth comes out the winner every time because of Evolution (or Seth just being a sick cheater!). Roman finally wins the title from Seth at Survivor Series, surprisingly with Dean's help. All 3 of them feud some more, until Dean gets the win at Royal Rumble from Roman, with Seth's help (Seth actually attacks both guys at separate times during the match). Feud continues.....

I have no real speculation of what's gonna happen, other than Seth winning the title soon & Dean turning on Roman, and I clearly left out people like Daniel Bryan (after losing the title) Randy Orton possibly challenging for the title again, BROCK LESNAR, and other things. I'm just excited for what's to come.


----------



## Reaper

-UNDEAD- said:


> I have no real speculation of what's gonna happen, other than Seth winning the title soon & Dean turning on Roman, and I clearly left out people like Daniel Bryan (after losing the title) Randy Orton possibly challenging for the title again, BROCK LESNAR, and other things. I'm just excited for what's to come.


Nobody's genuinely getting back into the title picture except Cena which we saw last night. My guess is that we're getting Cena vs Bryan part II at Summerslam with Cena going over clean.


----------



## -XERO-

Reaper Jones said:


> Nobody's genuinely getting back into the title picture except Cena which we saw last night. My guess is that we're getting Cena vs Bryan part II at Summerslam with Cena going over clean.


I forgot all about his match with Bray Wyatt. 

I hope not, but you're probably right.


----------



## Shepard

aw man.



owell. either rollins playing the long game or rollins/ambrose at the ppv pls. assuming reigns gets hunter. idk. Given how this group played out it's probably fitting the person you expected least to turn on them did.


----------



## PUNKY

Bring Back Russo said:


> *CM Punk Girl will be very sad about this when she wakes up.*


yep. I can't deal with it. Why seth WHY ?  What made it worse is that roman called them brothers just before he turned... 










RIP shield. Ambreigns lives on though. (For now :sad


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'd leave it to Reigns and Ambrose to make it personal.
> 
> Show Rollins to treat it as entirely business. Just furthering his own needs. Money, power, gold- these are the reasons anyone would join HHH anyway. Him not caring enough to take it personally will only drive Ambrose madder and a mad Ambrose vs a cool Rollins is my Summerslam dream match now :
> 
> Nov 18, 2012- June 02, 2014. R.I.P Shield.


I dunno-I think there have been too many of those kinds of feuds, so I'm hoping for something different this time. It feels almost too...shallow given the kind of friendship the three of them have for Seth to leave after almost 2 years simply for power. I want all three to make it personal. They've opened up the feels box-might as well go the whole nine yards with this feud. It has to be something incredibly memorable.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snake Plissken

This is how I look at Ambrose being a face. I think he could be a Badass and a loveable lunatic. He doesn't need really any character traits stripped away, he can remain the same but still be over as a Face. The great thing about Ambrose is he cold turn heel at any time without aligning himself with anyone but just be a loner, he's so unhinged that he really doesn't need to much reason for snapping. As of now I would love to see a Face Ambrose vs Heel Rollins in a feud which by the looks of it could be happening.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Look at Seth arriving at Payback in those damn jeggings. The writing was on the wall that he was replacing tista. But all I wondered was how he managed to out skinny tista to get into those things.


----------



## The Sharpshooter

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*

I agree it's the right time too. They were a great stable but they defeated everyone and had nothing left. If they remained together what would they do next? The only option would be to go singles/tag team rather than 6 man matches - the Shield would have gotten stale. They have broke them off when they are on top which is perfect. Also the WWE right now is devoid of any top heels so turning Rollins heel was a great move.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*

No 3MB Feud #Pissed


But hell I look forward to where this is going, next few months will hopefully be good.


----------



## yeahbaby!

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*

I think it's perfect time for this Rollins to work with this guy!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh damn. :banderas
Dem jeggings


----------



## Joshi Judas

TheFranticJane said:


> I'm calling it - Seth isn't really with Evolution. This is all a gigantic swerve. After all, why would he join a stable they beat twice, when they were at their absolute weakest?


Taking a shortcut to success I guess. They beat Evolution and he proved he's a major player. Now, The Shield reached their ceiling and they can't go any higher kayfabe wise, since HHH is sure to make life hell for them.

Aligning with Hunter though, provides a lot of opportunities. Kayfabe wise, he could be gifted a title shot when he wants, or advantageous booking- things he wouldn't get in the Shield.

This is like Uchiha Sasuke leaving Kakashi and Naruto to go join Orochimaru :lol

My problem isn't with the turn or the fact that it's Seth- just that it's too soon after Payback. Well atleast the heel turn serves it's purpose by making me sad still..


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at Seth arriving at Payback in those damn jeggings. The writing was on the wall that he was replacing tista. But all I wondered was how he managed to out skinny tista to get into those things.



Look at dem glasses... I mean legs...
I mean... fpalm

He managed to out do Batista in every way (not hard really. ROLLINS DA GOD). Not just skinny jeans but jeggings... Bloody jeggings :lmao 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

If I convince myself I could see Seth winning the World Title as a member of Evolution *if* they were to tun Orton face or and this is one nobody's mentioned yet they bring Batista back as a face. He left because he didn't get what he was promised then they give it all to Seth. Then Batista can get his World Title off Seth. With that being stated I'm not expecting much from Seth as a member of Evolution I expect him as the third wheel and I expect him to be the last obstacle for Reigns before he gets Triple H.


----------



## Reaper

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Rollins has always sported somewhat skinny jeans... Except these are like Eva Marie tight, not Batista tight ... He took it to a whole new level. Lol.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Seth in those jeggings :ti


----------



## Naka Moora

Rollins :mark:


----------



## skarvika

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*



LateTrain27 said:


> Only disappointment about it IMO is no Shield during the upcoming Australia show. unk2


I feel your pain. I'm going to be at next week's Raw.:argh:


----------



## Joshi Judas

All we need now is Rollins vs Ambrose in a 15-20 minute match at Summerslam right? :mark:

Rollins vs Ambrose
Reigns vs HHH
Orton vs ??? Maybe a returning Batista :ti


----------



## -XERO-

Why did you do that, Zero? :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*

You know as many have said here, The Shield have done pretty much everything that's needed to have been done, I'd even go as far as to say that they've cemented their legacy in their run as a stable, they were around a while and all they had left really was longevity by sticking together as a stable, other than that everything has been accomplished really so splitting The Shield up isn't a bad thing.

I think for me that now that it's happened it's kinda like it's actually happened now and I think they will be missed as a stable, however as long as all three guys (specially Ambrose for me, Rollins then Reigns) get their much deserves singles push, then I'm happy, I'm just glad that I managed to see The Shield live around 3 weeks ago, which is one of the reasons I wanted to make sure that I went to that show.

Honestly, The Shield have cemented their legacy as a stable during the time they have been together, like I say longevity is the only thing they had left and the only reason they could have had to stay together, but with what they've done and achieved and how good they became going for awesome to pretty damn awesome, their debut match at TLC was one of the BEST debut matches in a long time and they've definitely made an impact in the business, I'd absolutely put them up there with The Four Horsemen as far as I'm concerned.

Lets hope that these guys all go on to do some great things.


----------



## cindel25

JacqSparrow said:


> My queen boo!!! *hugs*
> 
> My beautiful ninja is going to go on to do amazing things on his own...Despite my broken heart, I will carry on supporting him no matter what.
> 
> (Plus, *he was pretty hot being heel* tonight  I'm so down with aggressive heel Seth). Think of it this way, the unshielding of the Shield continues if Seth starts not wearing shirts to wrestle.
> 
> Trips, for heaven's sake, save his hair. Do it as one last favor to the Shield fangirls.












I can't with you boo. 




SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at Seth arriving at Payback in those damn jeggings. The writing was on the wall that he was replacing tista. But all I wondered was how he managed to out skinny tista to get into those things.



Slutty Bussy still slutting around I see. Good to know I didn't miss much.


----------



## Tambrose

MiniMonster said:


> I was thinking it was part of a storyline The Shield concocted to finish off Evolution from the inside and then destroy them a third time at MITB. But since you bring up the notion of someone paying The Shield off to take down Triple H from the inside, I can think of a few names:
> *1* Paul Heyman and Brock Lesnar- Triple H refused to give Lesnar a title shot, so they get him back by doing this. It's a possibility, and makes for a nice little storyline.
> 
> *2* Chyna- She was his best friend and lover, on and off air at one point, and since VKM and The Authority won't let her in, she pays off Shield to deal with him, essentially going with the scorned woman/scorned lover angle storyline here. It could work if done right.
> 
> Those two people are the most obvious ones, given the history they have with Triple H, and would make the most sense.


:lol no chance on Chyna

I was thinking Shane O'Mac... it won't happen, but a girl can dream


----------



## Joshi Judas

He's not a mole in Evolution people c'mon now :lmao

This isn't a fanfic :lol


----------



## Reaper

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> All we need now is Rollins vs Ambrose in a 15-20 minute match at Summerslam right? :mark:
> 
> Rollins vs Ambrose
> Reigns vs HHH
> Orton vs ??? Maybe a returning Batista :ti


We'll be getting an overdose of Orton/Rollins vs Ambrose/Reigns, or both Shield members in handicap matches against Orton/Rollins for the next few weeks though. 

As for the next PPV, I'm hoping they book Ambrose vs Rollins (epic!) and Reigns vs Orton. Don't see HHH working yet another PPV.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I kinda want them to save Rollins vs Ambrose for a bit later. Maybe enter them both into the MITB match while Reigns faces Orton?

Then again, being aligned with HHH, he may not need the MITB match in which case I'd probably want the same thing you posted.


----------



## wkdsoul

Id quite like the shied to call up a flyer from NXT to replace him, Zayn? Neville?


----------



## SubZero3:16

-UNDEAD- said:


> Why did you do that, Zero? :lol


----------



## Trublez

Well this sure made sense...

Can't wait to hear his bullshit explanation next week.

Edit: And if this is another Daniel Bryan joining the Wyatts shit, then fuck.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at Seth arriving at Payback in those damn jeggings. The writing was on the wall that he was replacing tista. But all I wondered was how he managed to out skinny tista to get into those things.


I swear, those things were PAINTED on him. How does he even get them on??

He looks a million times better than Bootista in them, though  Trips traded up.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> All we need now is Rollins vs Ambrose in a 15-20 minute match at Summerslam right? :mark:
> 
> Rollins vs Ambrose
> Reigns vs HHH
> Orton vs ??? Maybe a returning Batista :ti


30 minutes. Please give me 30 minutes at least :mark:

Randy can never catch a break :lmao There he is, floating about in feud limbo again.



cindel25 said:


> I can't with you boo.
> 
> Slutty Bussy still slutting around I see. Good to know I didn't miss much.


My queen, I've been loyal to Seth for years :lol Did you honestly expect anything less? Seth will always be my precious  Short of growing a hedge on his face and that hair (I hope this is a sign that he loses that dry patch soon), everything he does is beautiful to me.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> He's not a mole in Evolution people c'mon now :lmao
> 
> This isn't a fanfic :lol


Funny you should mention that because I just read a fanfic on Tumblr depicting this exact scenario :lmao


----------



## Lazyking

No, Seth just wants power. They were talking on the post show how the Shield gained power and I think it was said they had success but not power. Seth was the glue, the architect. He realized if he stayed with the Shield, he was fighting a losing battle in the end. 

He sold out plain and simple..

Its sad but don't look for a swerve in a swerve.

I'm gonna miss the entrance the most  Even tho Ambrose and Reigns will keep it, won't be the same.


----------



## Oxidamus

Trublez said:


> Edit: And if this is another Daniel Bryan joining the Wyatts shit, then fuck.


Would be better booking than an all of a sudden "I agree with the boss" change of character from a guy who has been defending and delivering "justice" for a year and a half with guys that consider him, and he constantly calls "like brothers".

Yet another stupid storyline that makes it so, so hard to care about the most interesting part of the product. Total bummer. 0/10. Two thumbs down + raspberry.


----------



## Rap God

Check this out:
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...raw-went-off-the-air-seth-rollins-the-shield/
I dont know if its fake or not.
Edit:Wrong Thread


----------



## Vics1971

MADDOXITRON said:


> Would be better booking than an all of a sudden "I agree with the boss" change of character from a guy who has been defending and delivering "justice" for a year and a half with guys that consider him, and he constantly calls "like brothers".
> 
> Yet another stupid storyline that makes it so, so hard to care about the most interesting part of the product. Total bummer. 0/10. Two thumbs down + raspberry.


Agreed. I was starting to feel quite alone in feeling like this. Everyone just seems to have accepted it as done and moved on already. I knew they would likely split in the future, but now... sorry it's just wrong. I hope it bites them in the ass.


----------



## Telos

GNR4LIFE said:


> Completely gutted. Not because they broke up, but cos they broke up before i actually got the chance to see them together live. Was one of the only reasons i was so pumped to see them in August.


I'm in the same exact boat, except I was hoping to see them at MITB. After Payback I was relieved and felt assured I would see the three together. :/ Will still get to see them, but not as a unit.



Lazyking said:


> No, Seth just wants power. They were talking on the post show how the Shield gained power and I think it was said they had success but not power. Seth was the glue, the architect. He realized if he stayed with the Shield, he was fighting a losing battle in the end.
> 
> He sold out plain and simple..
> 
> Its sad but don't look for a swerve in a swerve.
> 
> I'm gonna miss the entrance the most  Even tho Ambrose and Reigns will keep it, won't be the same.


Agreed. Sounds like denial by some that this split is actually happening. It was a GOAT 18-month stretch but now that we're all well-acquainted with the three, we can see them as individual competitors finally.



Jarsy1 said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...raw-went-off-the-air-seth-rollins-the-shield/
> I dont know if its fake or not.
> Edit:Wrong Thread


Those things always happen at Raw shows after it goes off the air. It's basically another dark match for the fans in attendance.


----------



## Tambrose

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> He's not a mole in Evolution people c'mon now :lmao
> 
> This isn't a fanfic :lol


Stop breaking my heart!!! :side: :sadpanda


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> I'm in the same exact boat, except I was hoping to see them at MITB. After Payback I was relieved and felt assured I would see the three together. :/ Will still get to see them, but not as a unit.


Telos! Feel better? 

I'm glad I got to see them in person just before they broke up. Guess the timing was perfect--I was hoping I wouldn't miss seeing the Shield live, and I didn't. Gosh, if this had happened in front of me...

You get to be in the thick of things though  MITB just got a lot more exciting

The entrance  Dammit, I still have the theme as my ringtone.


----------



## LPPrince

MiniMonster said:


> LPPrince, that is exactly what I thought the moment Rollins hit Reigns with the chair, except, I don't see a full on break-up until after SummerSlam. I think this is just to end the feud between Evolution and Shield at MITB- I see Rollins turning on Evolution at MITB, handing The Shield the win, then the next night on RAW, Rollins, Ambrose, and Reigns, all come out to the ring and tell Triple H that his "Plan B" didn't work, and that they set him and Orton up. As a result of that, we'll get Triple H vs Reigns, and Orton vs Rollins and Ambrose at SummerSlam.


^That works


----------



## Lazyking

But that doesn't end HHH's beef with the Shield. In fact, it would just piss him off even more.

I feel like it would be overbooking to swerve the swerve and reunite the shield after 4 weeks.. Even if you do that, that next split has very little meaning.


----------



## Chan Hung

I really like the "idea" of having Rollins turn on Evolution at the MITB ppv...could happen..reminds me though of the Daniel Bryan /Wyatts turn.


----------



## Cobalt

Cannot believe Seth has turned, don't know what to think?

What's this mean for his future? His explanation will be interesting.

It's actually sad to see the end of The Shield.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Oh god Sparrow, that sig.... :grande


So next time we see Seth.. will it be in a suit? Will he come out to line in the sand? Will he have his own theme? 

Parting is such sweet sorrow. Oh my...


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> Telos! Feel better?
> 
> I'm glad I got to see them in person just before they broke up. Guess the timing was perfect--I was hoping I wouldn't miss seeing the Shield live, and I didn't. Gosh, if this had happened in front of me...
> 
> You get to be in the thick of things though  MITB just got a lot more exciting
> 
> The entrance  Dammit, I still have the theme as my ringtone.


Not a whole lot better, Sparrow-boo :lol

Woke up to mental images of those chair shots...:frustrate

That theme is one of my favorites for obvious reasons. I'll be seated too far away to be up close when the existing Shield make their entrance, but as long as I get to hear that theme in the arena and see them go through the crowd, I'm solid. Just want to witness it once. Still get chills whenever I hear the NATO hook on TV.


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> Telos! Feel better?
> 
> I'm glad I got to see them in person just before they broke up. Guess the timing was perfect--I was hoping I wouldn't miss seeing the Shield live, and I didn't. Gosh, if this had happened in front of me...
> 
> You get to be in the thick of things though  MITB just got a lot more exciting
> 
> *The entrance  Dammit, I still have the theme as my ringtone*.


I'm keeping it as my ringtone, it's too awesome not to be


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Agreed. Sounds like denial by some that this split is actually happening. It was a GOAT 18-month stretch but now that we're all well-acquainted with the three, we can see them as individual competitors finally.


Ahh I missed out on that bit. That is enough foreshadowing right there. MAN I just want the next episode of Raw to air today. :lol


----------



## Frico

Bio change on twitter:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Frico said:


> Bio change on twitter:


Oh god! :banderas

Also:


----------



## Telos

Calabrose said:


> Ahh I missed out on that bit. That is enough foreshadowing right there. MAN I just want the next episode of Raw to air today. :lol


Wrong post? I didn't mention any foreshadowing today that I recall.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Bearodactyl said:


> Oh god Sparrow, that sig.... :grande
> 
> 
> So next time we see Seth.. will it be in a suit? Will he come out to line in the sand? Will he have his own theme?
> 
> Parting is such sweet sorrow. Oh my...


It felt far too appropriate *sigh*

I hope they move away from "Evolution" now though. Brand him as part of the Authority. He, Trips, and Randy could come out to King of Kings again.

Wonder what Seth would use as his personal theme though.



Telos said:


> Not a whole lot better, Sparrow-boo :lol
> 
> Woke up to mental images of those chair shots...:frustrate
> 
> That theme is one of my favorites for obvious reasons. I'll be seated too far away to be up close when the existing Shield make their entrance, but as long as I get to hear that theme in the arena and see them go through the crowd, I'm solid. Just want to witness it once. Still get chills whenever I hear the NATO hook on TV.


I watched those gifs on a loop    I'm on fanfic therapy now.

You may still here it, but dang, it's going to be so different.



Tambrose said:


> I'm keeping it as my ringtone, it's too awesome not to be


Me too. I'm just going to feel depressed every time someone calls me now, though.



Frico said:


> Bio change on twitter:


Why do you have to make it so FINAL, Seth???


----------



## Divine Arion

Telos said:


> I'm in the same exact boat, except I was hoping to see them at MITB. After Payback I was relieved and felt assured I would see the three together. :/ Will still get to see them, but not as a unit.


Ugh I understand too! I was looking forward to seeing them at Smackdown in a few weeks! Atleast we'll still have the opportunity to see them regardless of the role they're playing. 

It's truly amazing how emotionally invested the Shield has made me in their journey. I do look forward to seeing what lies in store for each of them but that initial sting still hurts. I do hope they book each of them as strongly individually as they did as a unit. 

I guess from this point we'll get a temporary partnership of Rollins/Orton vs Reigns/Ambrose with HHH in a more supportive role. Eventually Reigns and Ambrose will go their separate ways, though I don't see it being a mutual breakup. I'd rather they not do the jealousy angle again, but instead maybe that Ambrose is just too unpredictable for Reigns to remain patient with. However it would be nice if Dean and Roman just decided to head off into singles competition as friends. I guess at that point Battleground will be rolling around with perhaps Rollins vs Reigns and Orton vs Ambrose, eventually setting up for Rollins vs Ambrose and Reigns vs HHH at Summerslam. We'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Frico said:


> Bio change on twitter:



Ugh don't do this to me


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lazyking

I keep searching youtube for a Shield "run" tribute because I like pain apparently.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Wrong post? I didn't mention any foreshadowing today that I recall.


I didn't mean to say you were stating foreshadowing. It was just some deep thinking of my own.


----------



## Telos

Frico said:


> Bio change on twitter:












_"You're tearing me apart, Lisa Seth!"_


----------



## hhhshovel

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*

Cm punk beat the shield 1 vs 3. cm punk >>> all the shields victims


----------



## Bushmaster

Looks like I can unfollow Dean now and just keep Seth :










Hours later and I still hate this heel turn only because I'm looking so far ahead. Heels aren't triumphant at all, Seth needed to be a face.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Lazyking, I think a lot of us are very quite masochistic in here :lol


----------



## LPPrince

So where's that artwork of the Double Blackout on Roman and Dean that absolutely should be reposted now?


----------



## vinsanity71

Maybe it was time but the way they did it was strange. After showing such cohesiveness against Evolution with a clean sweep and no signs of friction and Rollins taking all Evolution members with that suicide jump off the top for him to join them a day later is just inexplicable. 

Remember when they showed some friction between them, they could have done it then or waited a little bit to build. I wonder what explanation Seth Rollins has next week but I'm almost sure it will be a lame excuse as usual. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's not fully relevant. He didn't blackout the Reigns. :fuckedup


----------



## LPPrince

Calabrose said:


> It's not fully relevant. He didn't blackout the Reigns. :fuckedup


Dat symbolism tho


----------



## JacqSparrow

LPPrince said:


> So where's that artwork of the Double Blackout on Roman and Dean that absolutely should be reposted now?


Oh Caly...

He did catch Roman by surprise from behind.


----------



## Telos

LPPrince said:


> So where's that artwork of the Double Blackout on Roman and Dean that absolutely should be reposted now?












Credit of course to the mega-talented Calabrose :clap


----------



## LPPrince

Telos said:


> *snip*
> 
> Credit of course to the mega-talented Calabrose :clap


There we go, that'll get a +rep for timing


----------



## JacqSparrow

Such a tragically beautiful drawing in light of current events.


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Breaking up the shield right now was on Perfect time*



vinsanity71 said:


> Maybe it was time but the way they did it was strange. After showing such cohesiveness against Evolution with a clean sweep and no signs of friction and Rollins taking all Evolution members with that suicide jump off the top for him to join them a day later is just inexplicable.
> 
> Remember when they showed some friction between them, they could have done it then or waited a little bit to build. I wonder what explanation Seth Rollins has next week but I'm almost sure it will be a lame excuse as usual.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The way I see it this makes it so much better, it was completely unexpected.

People complain about WWE being so predictable all the time (even though many times it's also not) ... no one saw this coming and this is what made it all completely better.

If they had built up friction again, like they do when every team is close to a break up, we'd be expecting it and we've seen it all before, so why not do something different and unexpected?

And that's what they did.


----------



## Killmonger

About damn time.

I'd been waiting for these motherfuckers to split up for months!


----------



## LPPrince

JacqSparrow said:


> Such a tragically beautiful drawing in light of current events.


Who would've thought, hahaha


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


>


Dammit, just looking at Dean already breaks my heart because I keep seeing this










I should probably stop reading all the Sad!Dean headcanon.



LPPrince said:


> Who would've thought, hahaha


Just think, Seth walking away was only a theory then. Like, it would be great if that happened, but who actually thought it would, and so soon.


----------



## Telos

Calabrose said:


> I didn't mean to say you were stating foreshadowing. It was just some deep thinking of my own.


You want to talk foreshadowing, that fanart right there... :banderas


----------



## Rap God

:damn
Thats Reigns s back


----------



## Lazyking

Laying those chair shots in.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Randy really hates Roman :lol First his eye and now his back. Seth went easy on Roman. He wailed on Dean more.


----------



## -XERO-

Hugs to all the brokenhearted wimminz in the thread


----------



## JacqSparrow

-UNDEAD- said:


> Hugs to all the brokenhearted wimminz in the thread


----------



## Banez

i don't think dean turning would have made this much talk about the break up. Seth turning was definitely one of those "what the hell did just happen?" moments, just like Takers streak. I expected Dean to be the one who would turn, will be interesting to see where they go from here.

And as some people wondered "why would he want to join in a group that they beat twice?" The answer seems pretty simple to me, power. Every superstar wants to be world champion. That would motivate almost anyone to turn on their teamm8's.


----------



## Vics1971

-UNDEAD- said:


> Hugs to all the brokenhearted wimminz in the thread


Thanks I really needed that. I probably need to back out of WWE again. I'm too emotionally invested, and too old for this shit, and I should know better.

Passing the hug on.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Turn Seth because he can bump the best for the Superman Punch and Spear.


----------



## TheFranticJane

If Seth's going to be heel, go full force and give him a new heel gimmick.
He should come out in an all-green version of his Shield attire and reveal that Seth Rollins is no more, now's he's *THE ROLLINION DOLLAR MAN* and show a series of vignettes where Trips helps him buy swishy new clothes.

Seriously, if we don't get at least one '_Seth tries on a bunch of new hats_' montage, then what's the fucking point?


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheFranticJane said:


> If Seth's going to be heel, go full force and give him a new heel gimmick.
> He should come out in an all-green version of his Shield attire and reveal that Seth Rollins is no more, now's he's *THE ROLLINION DOLLAR MAN* and show a series of vignettes where Trips helps him buy swishy new clothes.
> 
> Seriously, if we don't get at least one '_Seth tries on a bunch of new hats_' montage, then what's the fucking point?


:jordan5


----------



## LPPrince

I can get behind that


----------



## CohesiveUnit

If only I could change my name.

As I watched Seth Rollins swing the chair around, that only thing I could think of was: it should have been Ambrose.

So, they took the illogical route and decided for the, I-never-would-have-expected-this route.

The Shield isn't The Shield with one missing member, so I can only assume they will come out in different entrances now.

Still, Ambrose should be heel, not face.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Rollins turning was the most logical, yet the least obvious choice. Go figure. :waffle


----------



## ceeder

"Fuck this thread."


----------



## LPPrince

ceeder said:


> "Fuck this thread."


It'd be amazing if he tweeted something like that, holy shit


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Bearodactyl said:


> Rollins turning was the most logical, yet the least obvious choice. Go figure. :waffle


No, it wasn't. Ambrose was the one to turn on Reigns during the Royal Rumble!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

ceeder said:


> "Fuck this thread."



This is a great shot.

My Ambrollins heart is shattered to smithereens though 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tambrose

TheFranticJane said:


> If Seth's going to be heel, go full force and give him a new heel gimmick.
> He should come out in an all-green version of his Shield attire and reveal that Seth Rollins is no more, now's he's *THE ROLLINION DOLLAR MAN* and show a series of vignettes where Trips helps him buy swishy new clothes.
> 
> *Seriously, if we don't get at least one 'Seth tries on a bunch of new hats' montage, then what's the fucking point?*


:lmao:lmao Oh God if this doesn't happen now that've you've made me want to see it.... :side:

Do it WWE! Best for business... and science... yeah, science 

(plus it would make the burning of my eyes better after seeing him in *gag* jeggings!


----------



## Bearodactyl

CohesiveUnit said:


> No, it wasn't. Ambrose was the one to turn on Reigns during the Royal Rumble!


I'm not sure what you're trying to say with this. So because Ambrose turned on Reigns during the Rumble, he's automatically the more logical choice to turn on the Shield even though the circumstances are completely different now compared to what they were then? I can't possibly agree with that.

To underscore my earlier point, allow me to quote myself from another thread on this topic:



me in another thread said:


> First couple of minutes I was kinda shocked by the swerve. Then I started to think. Slept on it for a bit. Now I think it was the smart way to go. Consider the following:
> 
> -The break up was inevitable. I mean sure you could've kept them "in eachother's corner" like the 4 Horsemen, but my point here is that there were no more viable 6 men tag opponents lining up. After the Wyatt Fam and Evolution, that was pretty much it. Evolution was the summit. They crushed it. No more "up" to go there. Change was, again, inevitable.
> 
> -Out of the three, who's going to look ahead first? Plan ahead first? That's right, the Architect of the group...
> 
> -What does he see? He sees the change coming. As faces, with no real "threat" around they're all going to start looking at the gold. They're going to become rivals. Smart money is on landing the first blow. Add to that the fact that he can also see how much effort goes into constantly going against the grain (DBryan) and realising that having Trips in your corner is a distinct advantage, and well, you do the math... Smart money is on defecting, despite the winning streak.
> 
> -The way he does it is smart too. Shield's stock has never been higher. Can you imagine him trying to join Evolution _before _they got their assed kicked twice? Trips would be laughing at him, they were, after all, simply "soldiers". But he's proven he's at their lvl. He's proven his worth, and by betraying his teammates, showed that he's got the eye on the prize.
> 
> -Meanwhile, Triple H's conduct can be easily explained as well. When you feel like you're the juggernaut, you're not gonna bother with subterfuge unless forced to. Back to back losses FORCED him to adapt, and he did it well.
> 
> -Ambrose wouldn't have worked. He's already spoken out vocally about his distaste of Evolution several times. Not a great match. He's also too unpredictable. If you are Triple H, that's not a great trait to look for in your future prospect who you want to mold.
> 
> -Reigns too proud to do the smart thing also makes sense... plus from a booking standpoint, it leaves Ambrose with Reigns in the group. They're gonna stop getting along through natural progression quite soon probably. Much easier to break them apart from eachother than say, Rollins and Reigns...
> 
> Rollins chose the smart move over the "right"/loyal move. And because he's so naturally likeable, it hurt more when he did it. I think WWE did great. They just need to explain it right on SD or next week's RAW. They do that, and it was a great decision.


The turn was logical, and the way it was handled (with every member of the Shield looking strong during Payback) really makes me feel like none of our boys will become Jannetty's in this situation. Only time will tell on that one though..


----------



## Joshi Judas

Some of you wishing it was Ambrose do see that he doesn't fit in with HHH at all right? Have some patience damn.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

This isn't 'Brock broke the Streak' bad, but damn it comes close. Another shitty move by the E.


----------



## Bushmaster

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Some of you wishing it was Ambrose do see that he doesn't fit in with HHH at all right? Have some patience damn.


They could have made it work. Rollins ring style doesn't mesh with the Shield. Dean could have easily been like Corporate Kane, wearing suits and acting civilized but at certain moments he gets crazy.


----------



## ceeder

SoupBro said:


> They could have made it work. Rollins ring style doesn't mesh with the Shield. Dean could have easily been like Corporate Kane, wearing suits and acting civilized but at certain moments he gets crazy.


Because Corporate Kane has been such a masterpiece of a gimmick...

Just give it a chance.


----------



## Lazyking

Rollins in ring style doesn't mesh with the shield? How so? The three complimented each other and its a big reason the group worked.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lazyking said:


> Rollins in ring style doesn't mesh with the shield? How so? The three complimented each other and its a big reason the group worked.


:clap:clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

So um when did this become a thing? See what happens when kids stay up pass their bedtime. :no:


----------



## LPPrince

People who send death threats are dumb


----------



## ceeder

LPPrince said:


> People who send death threats are dumb


Take that back or I'll fucking cut you.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Jesus fucking Christ, people are really sending Seth death threats?
Seriously, sincerely, fuck 'em. Fuck 'em with a lubed-up cactus because that shit ain't cool.


----------



## LPPrince

https://twitter.com/TheShieldWWE/status/473662757779562496


----------



## CALΔMITY

Lazyking said:


> Rollins in ring style doesn't mesh with the shield? How so? The three complimented each other and its a big reason the group worked.


Not to mention the three are gonna be feuding so it will be nice to finally see them at it again.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> So um when did this become a thing? See what happens when kids stay up pass their bedtime. :no:



What the fuck is this shit?! Seriously what the hell is wrong with kids nowadays? Jesus Christ do people really think this kinda thing is acceptable/okay. My god.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince




----------



## ceeder

LPPrince said:


> https://twitter.com/TheShieldWWE/status/473662757779562496


Tweeted like... 10 seconds after Rollins turned and Ambrose/Reigns are dead in the ring.

Come on WWE, make it a little more believable. Just wait an hour or something.


----------



## LPPrince

ceeder said:


> Tweeted like... 10 seconds after Rollins turned and Ambrose/Reigns are dead in the ring.
> 
> Come on WWE, make it a little more believable. Just wait an hour or something.


Don't you know? Twitter has an app that reads your thoughts and tweets them out for you instantaneously


----------



## Banez

ceeder said:


> Tweeted like... 10 seconds after Rollins turned and Ambrose/Reigns are dead in the ring.
> 
> Come on WWE, make it a little more believable. Just wait an hour or something.


the comments are amusing though

Adam Salzer ‏@TheSalzerEffect 13h
@TheShieldWWE If you’re all lying dead in the ring, who tweeted that?


----------



## Quasi Juice

Always expected Ambrose to be the one to turn heel or maybe Ambrose along with Rollins but never Rollins separately. Ofcourse we don't know the whole story yet, perhaps this is all a ruse and Ambrose will also turn on Reigns but I think it's unlikely. They want someone that fits with Evolution. Reigns is the golden boy who they want to push as a face and Ambrose has an over the top wildman gimmick that wouldn't fit with Evolution. So it looks like they've decided to keep Ambrose face for the time being and run with Rollins as the traitor. I'm pleasantly surprised. All 3 can benefit from this.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ambrose is gonna heel turn again someday. Might as well enjoy his successful face run while we can. :lol


----------



## LPPrince

Banez said:


> the comments are amusing though
> 
> Adam Salzer ‏@TheSalzerEffect 13h
> @TheShieldWWE If you’re all lying dead in the ring, who tweeted that?


Chris Jericho hahaha


----------



## ceeder

"I see the line in the sand...


----------



## ceeder

...time to find out who I am."


----------



## goldigga

tylermoxreigns said:


> What the fuck is this shit?! Seriously what the hell is wrong with kids nowadays? Jesus Christ do people really think this kinda thing is acceptable/okay. My god.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You can't really blame the kids when they think it's all real. Hell I did the same thing when I was a kid and thought everything in front of me was real and not an act.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SoupBro said:


> They could have made it work. Rollins ring style doesn't mesh with the Shield. Dean could have easily been like Corporate Kane, wearing suits and acting civilized but at certain moments he gets crazy.



Nah Dean's biggest asset is his promo ability and in Evolution, he'll get less mic time, now he shared mic time in The Shield too but if you're splitting and "evolving", might as well get more time. His personality doesn't mix with the cool cunning of HHH and current Orton imo.

And think you meant to say Evolution haha :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

goldigga said:


> You can't really blame the kids when they think it's all real. Hell I did the same thing when I was a kid and thought everything in front of me was real and not an act.


With the kind of things said they should be old enough to know the difference. These are people with some deep rooted issues.


----------



## -XERO-

Calabrose said:


> Ambrose is gonna heel turn again someday. Might as well enjoy his successful face run while we can. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

goldigga said:


> You can't really blame the kids when they think it's all real. Hell I did the same thing when I was a kid and thought everything in front of me was real and not an act.


Dude, threatening to stab people in the face at the airport is not just kids thinking something is real. That's kinda disturbing. :no:


----------



## #Mark

I think Ambrose will benefit from this turn. I'm expecting him to be unleashed on the mic next week, cutting a completely scathing promo. I can see him cut some of the best promos of his career during this feud. I see an edginess in him as a babyface that will resonate with the crowd.


----------



## TheFranticJane

tylermoxreigns said:


> Dude, threatening to stab people in the face at the airport is not just kids thinking something is real. That's kinda disturbing. :no:


How can you be young enough to believe it's all real, but then go ahead and make elaborate, FEASIBLE death threats? We're not talking about six year old kids here who don't know any better.
To be honest, when shit like this happens, we really need to stop protecting those who do it by saying that they're too young to know what they're doing. Death threats are no laughing matter, and he shouldn't have to deal with them for doing his job.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not to mention one crazy ass female was so bold as to jump the barricade. Who knows what others are capable of doing if unstable enough and driven just far enough to the brink?


----------



## LPPrince

Everyone's jumping on this now

https://twitter.com/Onnit/status/473872323297419264


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Anybody else wake up feeling like someone beat the every living shit out of them last night?


Me too.




I have to seriously El OH El at people thinking creative is *ahem* creative enough to make this turn work. Oh the faith you have in them to get this right. L.O.L.

All of you talking about "Power" what did power get HHH? Oh that's right, two clean losses in a row against The Shield. Wooooo Go power!

In my personal opinion, only way this works is if HHH ends up swerving on Seth. What better way to put the nail in the coffin of the Shield than to take their architect out of the equation and then take out their architect period, leaving all of them in shambles? Right now Dean and Roman are crushed but Seth feels like he's on top of the world. That's still only taking out 2 of the Shield. Make Seth think he's gettin the money, fame, power, GOLD and in the end tell him he's a fool to believe how that could possibly be best for business. 


Other than that, last night was simply a swerve to shock, plain and simple.


----------



## Bushmaster

Lazyking said:


> Rollins in ring style doesn't mesh with the shield? How so? The three complimented each other and its a big reason the group worked.


I meant Evolution. His ring style was perfect for the Shield.


----------



## 260825

Was fucking awesome tbh.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I found a nice little read and figured I'd share. 
http://www.pwinsider.com/article.php?id=86074

Okay now I'm really going to bed.


----------



## Deptford

It wuz a tough morning but I went back to sleep and feel a little better. 



> Who is my halfie that followed me on twitter btw?
> I wanna know who my halfie is!
> I guess that kinda made my day better ;\
Click to expand...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LPPrince said:


> Everyone's jumping on this now
> 
> https://twitter.com/Onnit/status/473872323297419264


So you'd say that they're jumping, _onnit_?










I am so embarrasing fpalm


----------



## CornNthemorN

so.....maybe we could get a seth rollins vs daniel bryan for the title??? please? iron man match? pleeeeease?


----------



## LPPrince

tylermoxreigns said:


> So you'd say that they're jumping, _onnit_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so embarrasing fpalm


I specifically chose not to make that pun when I linked it, hahahaha


----------



## Bushmaster

CornNthemorN said:


> so.....maybe we could get a seth rollins vs daniel bryan for the title??? please? iron man match? pleeeeease?


Would be an amazing match but I can't see that happening when Kane and Cena are currently involved. Doesn't even need to be an iron man match for it to be epic, we saw what they could do months ago when the Shield were heel :banderas.


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm still in shock and don't know what to say


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So... do Ambrose and Reigns just remain a two man team until it's time to go their separate ways, or do they find a third man?

While the Rollins turn was good, I'm dreading this feud continuing any longer between Shield and Evolution, but I could see it going down like:

MITB: Ambrose vs. Rollins, and Reigns in MITB (Doesn't matter who wins between Ambrose and Rollins, but Reigns gets screwed out of MITB by HHH)
Battleground: Shield (Ambrose/Reigns) vs. Evolution (Rollins/Orton/HHH) in a 3-on-2 handicap match where Evolution finally defeat The Shield due to having the advantage
Summerslam: Rollins fights Bryan for the WWE Title, Reigns battles HHH and Ambrose takes on Orton... which outside of Bryan/Rollins is kinda bland, but it allows both Reigns and Ambrose to pick up a couple of wins, and makes for a very unpredictable WWE World Title match.


----------



## HEELFalky

I'm of the opinion that Seth will make Evolution implode from the inside out, but all of my writers are not of the same opinion... 
Check this piece out from Dan Walton
http://www.insidethesquaredcircle.com/how-could-you-do-it-seth/


----------



## Reigns_Supreme

*IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

Simple enough, I am going to go with two guys;

Kofi Kingston- he has been doing nothing for far to long, and the attire would help hide the pigeon chest!

Adrian Neville- his debut would be awesome and the shield would get a new spot monkey!


----------



## KurtAngle26

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Bo Dallas.

Bolieve in the shield!


----------



## xhbkx

Ambrose will turn on Roman eventually and join Evolution. Since Cena isn't doing anything right now he will team up with Romain Reign and beat Evolution (Triple H, Seth, Dean, Orton,) on a 2 on 4 handicap match at MITB thus "Overcoming the odds".


----------



## Bushmaster

xhbkx said:


> Ambrose will turn on Roman eventually and join Evolution. Since Cena isn't doing anything right now he will team up with Romain Reign and beat Evolution (Triple H, Seth, Dean, Orton,) on a 2 on 4 handicap match at MITB thus "Overcoming the odds".


Not sure anyone would be able to stop 2 Supermen, that's a scary thought.


----------



## Return Switch

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

It's hard to imagine anyone joining The Shield, for me - I think because they all debuted together.

I'm sure any of the guys currently putting on classics in NXT - Sami Zayn, Tyler Breeze, Adrian Neville - could make it work, assuming they'd dropped their current personas completely.


----------



## Reigns_Supreme

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*



KurtAngle26 said:


> Bo Dallas.
> 
> Bolieve in the shield!


Lol then turn the shield into a autistic faction! With helmets and drool cups!! Is this what these forums are?? People who want legitimate conversations about wrestling get stupid sarcastic responses! Bo Dallas?? That wasnt even funny!


----------



## Shady Chris

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*



KurtAngle26 said:


> Bo Dallas.
> 
> Bolieve in the shield!


Yep

Reigns and Ambrose are depressed over the betrayal, but Bo could help them BOlieve in themselves again. It would make sense if he joined them.


----------



## KansasCity14

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

dreaming-sting, jeff hardy, steve blackman, cm punk

reality- cody Rhodes, swagger maybe? bust most likely someone from NXT

retrospect- no one.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*



Reigns_Supreme said:


> Lol then turn the shield into a autistic faction! *With helmets and drool cups!!* Is this what these forums are?? People who want legitimate conversations about wrestling get stupid sarcastic responses! Bo Dallas?? That wasnt even funny!











Dude, what?



KansasCity14 said:


> dreaming-sting, jeff hardy, steve blackman, cm punk
> 
> reality- cody Rhodes, swagger maybe? bust most likely someone from NXT
> 
> retrospect- no one.


Can't picture Swagger with the riot gear.

If I had to pick someone, it'd be Sami Zayn if they're face, Damien Sandiwif heel. But I'd rather they don't remain much longer.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Big E langston. He has no direction. Is funny. Can go on the mic if given time. Beast. Credible.


----------



## Medicaid

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*



KurtAngle26 said:


> Bo Dallas.
> 
> Bolieve in the shield!


NO! His match last night put me to sleep. and I'm so pissed because after reading the reports, this seems to have been the best Raw (storlyine wise) in a really long time (even better that mania). I don't know if that voice of his is part of the character, but he sounds terrible.


It makes more sense that Ambrose leaves the sheild to join rollins, but if the sheild remains, there's only one person that can keep their prestige, intensity, and momentum, and that would be PUNK. He is not gone for good, I thought he was, but now im having second thoughts.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

I don't want them ruining The Shield's legacy by adding some fool to the group.


----------



## cmiller4642

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Batista


----------



## Reigns_Supreme

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

I can't imagine them just going away!! This fued with evolution obviously isn't over and another member would even the numbers out


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Hank from Breaking Bad


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

In my dreams, CM Punk

In reality, no one. Unless this winds up being a double swerve which is doubtful, they should be over and done with. The original 3 should not be replaced. 

Bo Dallas would kill them off completely, unless Ambrose kills him first.


----------



## Reigns_Supreme

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Hank hahaha

Hahaha I agree with this post!! Hank is an all around performer, charisma, look, and can bring it in the ring!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Sami Zayn would be one pick. I think he would be a great addition.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

No one.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

"Dean will betray Roman" 

Why the hell does would happen? 

If this happen would be in RAW, and Dean made ​​his choice attacking Seth. 
Seth waited to see Dean reaction and then attacked Dean


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> "Dean will betray Roman"
> 
> Why the hell does would happen?
> 
> If this happen would be in RAW, and Dean made ​​his choice attacking Seth.
> Seth waited to see Dean reaction and then attacked Dean


if would be to happen on a betrayal would be to be on a RAW? I do am to think so. 

Seth is to wait for the reaction then to be observer of universe and attacker of the dean ambrose am to be on RAW too


----------



## Telos

Tumblr :lmao

http://cdiddy404.tumblr.com/video_file/87710756644/tumblr_n6lt4lH4RD1r8r71d


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

String.


----------



## DoubtGin

That guy chanting "NOOOOOOOO" right before he hits Reigns :lmao

I don't know how this will turn out, but everyone in this segment was gold. :clap:clap


----------



## DCR

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Bolieve in The Shield.


----------



## RabidCrow

Damn.. Someone needs to tell me how i have to feel right now.


----------



## onlytoview

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

No-one.


----------



## Klorel

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So... do Ambrose and Reigns just remain a two man team until it's time to go their separate ways, or do they find a third man?
> 
> While the Rollins turn was good, I'm dreading this feud continuing any longer between Shield and Evolution, but I could see it going down like:
> 
> MITB: Ambrose vs. Rollins, and Reigns in MITB (Doesn't matter who wins between Ambrose and Rollins, but Reigns gets screwed out of MITB by HHH)
> Battleground: Shield (Ambrose/Reigns) vs. Evolution (Rollins/Orton/HHH) in a 3-on-2 handicap match where Evolution finally defeat The Shield due to having the advantage
> Summerslam: Rollins fights Bryan for the WWE Title, Reigns battles HHH and Ambrose takes on Orton... which outside of Bryan/Rollins is kinda bland, but it allows both Reigns and Ambrose to pick up a couple of wins, and makes for a very unpredictable WWE World Title match.


If they do decide to continue it that long, this would be a good way to do it.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

:cena4










Being serious, though. NOBODY PLEASE.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

So well built up. With Rollins joining Evolution and turning heel also totally refreshes their feud. HHH is awesome.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Shane McMahon.


----------



## Telos

DoubtGin said:


> *That guy chanting "NOOOOOOOO" right before he hits Reigns* :lmao
> 
> I don't know how this will turn out, but everyone in this segment was gold. :clap:clap


I noticed it and it stands out every time :lol


----------



## Unca_Laguna

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Well, for the record, I'm pretty sure Reign's "trust is dead to me" tweet is foreshadowing that he's gonna split with Ambrose.
Hopefully, they'll handle it better than some angsty, "HOW DO I KNOW YOU WON'T BETRAY ME TOO" nonsense.

As for a post-Rollins dream Shield, I think if they finished revamping Sandow into a pissed-off anti-authority gimmick and added a sprinkling of marxist revolutionary overtones, he could fill Rollin's role.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Nah, what made The Shield work was the chemistry the guys had between them, you can't just replace that.


----------



## xhbkx

SóniaPortugal said:


> "Dean will betray Roman"
> 
> Why the hell does would happen?
> 
> If this happen would be in RAW, and Dean made ​​his choice attacking Seth.
> Seth waited to see Dean reaction and then attacked Dean


Maybe he will want the perks that Seth will be getting? Maybe he will get tired of getting beat up by Evolution every weeks? Maybe he will want a title shot and knows that he can't get it if he goes against the authority? There's a lot of way to do it. There's no benefit of keeping Dean and Roman together since we all know only Roman Reign will get the big push.


----------



## KurtAngle26

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*



Reigns_Supreme said:


> Lol then turn the shield into a autistic faction! With helmets and drool cups!! Is this what these forums are?? People who want legitimate conversations about wrestling get stupid sarcastic responses! Bo Dallas?? That wasnt even funny!


Are you fucking retarded? Autistic faction? What the fuck are you talking about? Bo Dallas isn't autistic you dumb motherfucker


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

This thread is ridiculous. Nobody mentioned in here fits the image required to be a Shield member. ANybody from the roster added to the SHield would just be awkward.

And WTF to people suggesting wrestlers purely because they have nothing to do. The Shield is the top draw in the company, not just anyone is getting in with them. Best case scenario would be to keep it as it is.


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> Tumblr :lmao
> 
> http://cdiddy404.tumblr.com/video_file/87710756644/tumblr_n6lt4lH4RD1r8r71d


:lmao :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Should be someone around 27-28.


----------



## Lazyking

I actually would find it hard for Ambrose to turn on Reigns because of this Evolution thing only because he sold his shock so well.. and I don't think he'll take kindly to getting his ass handed to him.

I could see him turning on Reigns but not joining Evolution, just doing his own thing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Prince Devitt would be cool.


----------



## wrestlingfan985

*If they replace Seth Rollins in the Shield??*

If WWE decide to do a storyline and replace Seth Rollins in the Shield. The candidates I think it should/could be are.

Adrian Neville
Sami Zayn
Corey Graves - Why Graves you ask - Because he had an feud with Rollins in NXT it would be perfect.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*



BigEMartin said:


> Big E langston. He has no direction. Is funny. Can go on the mic if given time. Beast. Credible.


Would black on black really work though?


----------



## Karl Marx

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Spent few minutes thinking how Cena would look in the Shield. Imagine him wearing the gear lol and acting serious-ish. It would definitely be a character change and he wouldn't have to turn heel. But yea, the idea will be shat upon by the most and he will probably still get mad hate for whatever reasons. 

In any case, if the evolution vs The Shield is going to carry on, they won't do it 3 on 2. If they are to bring in a new Shield Member, he would be someone face. Big E, Sheamus, a face Cesaro?, Someone from the NXT maybe(would be a good idea to push someone under the wings of Ambrose n Reigns) or even Y2J lol. 

If they break up the shield completely then Evolution could feud with the face Wyatts perhaps? or a new faction of disgruntled Raw Employees of Ziggler, Miz and Ryder.


----------



## YES.YES.

*Re: If they replace Seth Rollins in the Shield??*

would love to dolph :


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: If they replace Seth Rollins in the Shield??*

Nobody. The Shield is done and the only way I wanna see them again is when the original members reunite few years down the line.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: If they replace Seth Rollins in the Shield??*

I still hope they add nobody to the shield, but my gut tells me they're going to try and fill Rollins shoes.


----------



## wrestlingfan985

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Sami Zayn
Adrian Neville
Corey Graves - Why because he had a feud with Rollins on NXT


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: If they replace Seth Rollins in the Shield??*

Hornswoggle


----------



## Nicole Queen

I don't know if those had been posted before, but I just saw them and had to share:


----------



## TJQ

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*



NastyYaffa said:


> Prince Devitt would be cool.


Devitt is better suited as a heel, no? Unless they turn him again I don't think he'd be a very snug fit.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah in a previous thread, but eh who would have known. :lol thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: If they replace Seth Rollins in the Shield??*

Ric Flair. Tit for tat.


----------



## Dustin13

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

you know who 
unk2


----------



## Bearodactyl

Stating the obvious here, but in hindsight this means that Payback was their Swan song. Clean-sweeping Evolution. 

I'm still letting this all sink in really. I thought I had come to grips with it during their whole "discontention" storyline, I figured it was just a matter of "when" at that point. But the tides changed, alignment changed, they underwent a "rebirth" in a way, and all seemed well. I knew change was coming, I totally knew it, but somehow they completely blindsided me with a narrative that, again in hindsight, makes total sense to me. 

But then it sinks in.. there's no going back from this. Ambrose isn't going to let this slide, Reigns isn't going to let this slide, and without the three of them there's no balance, and sooner rather than later Ambrose and Reigns' paths will also part. No more Shield..

No more Rollins and Ambrose early morning local newsstation interviews. No more backstage promos with the three of them adressing whoever they are feuding with. No more going through hell and back for eachother. 

After 18 months of solid marking, this is going to take some getting used to...


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calabrose said:


> Yeah in a previous thread, but eh who would have known. :lol thanks for sharing.


Gonna be long time to check the previous threads :lol but that man's GOATNESS should be celebrated all the time :cheer


----------



## I_Hate_You

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

No one. Triple H just won't get involved in any matches


----------



## TJQ

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*



Dustin13 said:


> you know who
> unk2


kada
Don't fill my head with such things that have no chance of happening.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Plan B* :rollins


----------



## jcass10

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

No one.

Eventually we'll find out that Rollins is working undercover and is going to take Evolution out from the inside.


----------



## Joshi Judas

A little better announcing would have made that moment so much more epic. JR or even William Regal. Sigh.

Instead we get Michael Cole saying "Oh I think he just made a deal with the devil John" :cole3 :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god I remember that. SOOOO convincing MAGGLE


----------



## Klorel




----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

No one. This is the end of the Shield. Future reunions like Evolution currently is doing excluded.


----------



## ceeder

Bearodactyl said:


> Stating the obvious here, but in hindsight this means that Payback was their Swan song. Clean-sweeping Evolution.
> 
> I'm still letting this all sink in really. I thought I had come to grips with it during their whole "discontention" storyline, I figured it was just a matter of "when" at that point. But the tides changed, alignment changed, they underwent a "rebirth" in a way, and all seemed well. I knew change was coming, I totally knew it, but somehow they completely blindsided me with a narrative that, again in hindsight, makes total sense to me.
> 
> But then it sinks in.. there's no going back from this. Ambrose isn't going to let this slide, Reigns isn't going to let this slide, and without the three of them there's no balance, and sooner rather than later Ambrose and Reigns' paths will also part. No more Shield..
> 
> No more Rollins and Ambrose early morning local newsstation interviews. No more backstage promos with the three of them adressing whoever they are feuding with. No more going through hell and back for eachother.
> 
> After 18 months of solid marking, this is going to take some getting used to...


You sound absolutely devastated, dude.


----------



## x78

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

This thread is hilarious. Fucking Kofi and Sami Zayn :lmao Yeah, let's put Daniel Bryan in D-Generation X too.

This thread and a couple of others today are proof that so many people on this forum have no fucking idea. The Shield exists because these are the top three young talents in the business and will main-event for the next 10 years. None of them are going to be 'buried', and they certainly aren't going to be replaced by some jobber midcarders. The group has fulfilled its role of introducing and establishing these guys, and now is splitting up to enable them to become singles stars. Literally the only person who would be good enough to be a new Shield member would be Punk, and that isn't going to happen.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Ric Flair


----------



## Xderby

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Sting... Really.


----------



## Klorel




----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Corey Graves.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Since we're now on the backside of The Shield breakup, they need to have Triple H bring out the gag midget version of The Shield. You know.. dancing on the grave and all.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> A little better announcing would have made that moment so much more epic. JR or even William Regal. Sigh.
> 
> Instead we get Michael Cole saying "Oh I think he just made a deal with the devil John" :cole3 :lmao


JR would've been all over that shit. Holy hell, BAH GAWD BAH GAWD.


----------



## Bearodactyl

ceeder said:


> You sound absolutely devastated, dude.


Lol, devastated not so much. I just enjoy wallowing :draper2

That being said, they've been a big part of my enjoyment of the WWE for well over a year now, so their demise is clearly a big deal to me wrestling wise. Going to be very interesting to see where things go from here.... :waffle


----------



## CALΔMITY

Those digiorno tweets are GOLD :lmao


----------



## LPPrince

Calabrose said:


> Those digiorno tweets are GOLD :lmao


----------



## Y2Joe

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*


----------



## SkandorAkbar

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

hornswoggle.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sorry if it has been already posted/answered but how many chair shots did Dean take?


----------



## tbp82

*Re: SHIELD DISCUSSION Dat 8!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't want to hear any of you hoes talking about Roman getting a super push again. Okay?
> 
> Please and thank you


Hold on there sweetheart. I think this is the quiet before the storm. Everyone's all jacked up on Seth's turn and mountain dew right now but *if* Roman feuds with Seth WWE will allow Roman to dominate Seth and all the joy here will turn into a new level of hate toward Roman despite the fact that we already know how WWE views Roman.


----------



## LPPrince

Lets be perfectly honest, its only a matter of time before Roman gets a serious rise in hate or at least, distaste from fans depending on his booking.

If they have him dominate Rollins or Ambrose in a feud, I imagine many will not be happy. Not everyone;clearly plenty of people love him and want to see him rise to the top. But others have their favorites, and being fed to Roman isn't what people want to see.


----------



## Sage2Sorrow

I'm sorry, but this was pure AWESOME! The SHIELD as a faction have conquered everyone in the WWE. They truly were the rulers. And "breaking" them up right at the height of their popularity is sort of genius. Rollins has proved that he is the break-out star of the group. Not taking anything away from Reigns and especially Ambrose, but, now the light can be shone on Rollins. And him working alongside with HHH will allow him to be a future mega star. It's one thing feuding against HHH (you'll get decently far), but, it's a whole other level aligning yourself with HHH. This will do wonders for Rollins. And since Rollins was my favorite of the group, in a weird way I'm sort of excited that he joined HHH. I really hope Ambrose is the next to be elevated even further... Good job, WWE﻿


----------



## Coach

Shocked, moved and impressed with that swerve. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Frico

"Evolution is a mystery. _A small change that no one sees._"

:banderas



Nicole Queen said:


> Sorry if it has been already posted/answered but how many chair shots did Dean take?


11 I believe.


----------



## The Philosopher

Guys...

Will the Shield will get a new member to replace Seth?

How else are Roman and Dean to get revenge on the new Evolution? And what a way to make the new member of the Shield super over! Maybe somebody new from NXT? Who could it be? Maybe Cody Rhodes joins them? Is that crazy? So many questions... help me pls


----------



## Wynter

:lol I know. I just felt like rubbing it in on all the people swearing Roman was going to join Evo, get the superpush of a life time and Seth and Dean would turn to jobbers.

I think it will come down to Triple H vs Roman and Seth vs Dean. I don't really see this as a way for Roman and Seth to have a match. But I could be very wrong and WWE does some stupid shit and have Roman destroy Seth in the end :side:

But I don't think that's where they're heading. For 2 years now, Shield has been the best booked thing under Triple H's watchful eyes like the proud papa he is and he won't mess it up now unless Vince takes full control out of nowhere. But I think if there's one thing Triple refuses to let someone else control, is these three boys.

Dean Ambrose will benefit from this because this ultimate betrayal will unleash something dark out of him. I think this move by Seth will be taken most personally by Dean. He very much valued the trust between him, Roman and Seth while he gave fuck all for the rest of the world. These two were his brothers, partners in crime, crusaders in their form of justice. When Seth walked out that one time during the match, Dean was so pissed and hurt. Can you imagine what he feels now? Getting betrayed and beat down by someone he's trusted his life with?

This is going to bring something nasty and evil out of Dean. I can't wait until that first scathing, rage, hurt fueled promo comes from that man. And the blood feud that can happen between Seth and Dean will be phenomenal. It will be FCW all over again, but even more intense and brutal. These two are going to put on an amazing match at Summerslam.

Seth for sure will benefit from this as long as they're using this to build him as a singles star and treats him as an equal in the Authority/Evolution. Nothing how they treat Orton; a cowardice lackey. The Cerebral Assassin and the Architect will stand side by side and wreak havoc and hell on their opponents/Dean and Roman through well thought out and sinister tactics. These two can be dangerous together if WWE books this right. Seth is the perfect kind of controlled chaos. He's willing to go all out and put his body on the line to destroy you, but he's calculated and is probably five steps ahead of you as long as he doesn't act irrationally.

Seth's run with Triple H/Orton should be great as long as they're smart with the booking(and Triple H keeps the control of it). And then once Seth finally turns to babyface on Orton or Triple H, the reaction will be huge! The crowd will be happy to have their babyface Seth back and appreciate him even more. Plus, this added very much needed layers to Seth. Like this babyface run has made Dean even more dimensional and fucking awesome.

Bad Boy Seth, trash talking and stomping his foot on the heads of his opponents is going to be :mark:

And Roman? Triple H will make him a star and this turn of events will give Roman the chance to step up. Dean will still be there to do most of the mic work, but Roman will definitely get more time on the mic and I can't wait to see how he performs under the emotions of being betrayed, hurt, angry and ready to destroy.

I pretty much expect Evolution/whatever Triple H, Seth and Randy are, to win the war. They've pretty much won the war since ER depending on how long Seth has been under Trip's thumb. These PPV "wins" were like a false sense of security for Dean and Roman. To put them on such a high and full of confidence, just to rip the world from under them. This whole time Dean and Roman felt like they won, when the whole time, they were losing.

Triple H might very well defeat Roman and Seth defeat Dean at Summerslam depending on how things are booked from now on. Then in the end, Evolution ultimately won the war.

Either way, this can and hopefully will catapult the boys to the top. Seth having an amazing heel run and then achieving and epic babyface turn will solidify him, Dean showing more shades of his Moxley/dark side in a feud with Seth will cement him as a top heel, and this program with Triple can further push Roman as a future top face.

This can very well be amazing for the Shield(lord can I even use that name any more  ) in the end :

That optimism huh


----------



## Telos

Nicole Queen said:


> Sorry if it has been already posted/answered but how many chair shots did Dean take?


I counted:

12 chair shots to Ambrose (all inflicted by Rollins)
11 chair shots to Reigns (2 by Rollins, 9 by Orton)


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## LPPrince

The Philosopher said:


> Guys...
> 
> Will the Shield will get a new member to replace Seth?
> 
> How else are Roman and Dean to get revenge on the new Evolution? And what a way to make the new member of the Shield super over! Maybe somebody new from NXT? Who could it be? Maybe Cody Rhodes joins them? Is that crazy? So many questions... help me pls


I hope not. I don't think The Shield needs a new member, it wouldn't be The Shield anymore, at least not in my eyes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Zayn or NeVille should replace Rollins.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Seth's betrayal given the 1920's silent movie treatment!


----------



## Frico

- pwtorch


> -- Monday's WWE Raw jumped in Nielsen's Twitter TV Ratings following the Payback PPV and concluding with Seth Rollins's major turn on The Shield.
> 
> Raw drew a unique Twitter audience of 1.750 million, up 24 percent from last week. It was the highest score in nearly two months dating back to the second Raw after WrestleMania.
> 
> Raw's total impressions were 10.983 million, up 33 percent from last week. It was the highest score since the Raw after Mania.


----------



## NeyNey

...

I don't know what to say... 
*nervous hysteric laugh*

The moment when Rollins prepared to hit with the chair I thought Triple H and Orton were about to run into the ring. :lol

But why? I mean.. That "power" argument is just too weak to me...
All three members of The Shield are fucking bosses, they said so many times they were the best, they had such a great self-confidence and told us 10000 they have badass Egos. So why would Rollins turn just to get "power" when he kayfabe-wise knows, that one day he will win the Title anyways? (Cause all three know they're _THAT_ good.) Just to be the first one?
Man, I think I'm just looking too much into it. :lol



TheFranticJane said:


> I'm calling it - Seth isn't really with Evolution. This is all a gigantic swerve. After all, why would he join a stable they beat twice, when they were at their absolute weakest?


Would love that, but what's the reason in turn on Evolution then? I mean they beat them twice, Evolution are their bitches by now.
So I see no reason in Rollins joining Evolution just to turn on them later...



Tambrose said:


> Part of me is hoping this is simply the Shield working on some master plan (maybe on behalf of someone, like they used to get paid to do?) to take HHH down from 'the inside' so to speak.


Yeah, maybe that take HHH down from 'the inside' and maybe on behalf of someone (Punk? *HYSTERIC DESPERATE LAUGH AGAIN*) could work.. 
Man.. enaldo I don't know dude...



Londrick said:


>


GOAT's acting was GOAT. :banderas
Soup, fuck off with that Cooperate Ambrose idea, DISGUSTING!!! :lmao 

Oh man I really don't know, I need to fucking sleep. :lol
My head is more into Rollins turning on Evolution later, but that makes totally no sense so it's just me not realising Shield is over I guess.. Just no, they The Shield still exists!!!  That can't be the end.

If it really is: FUCK YOU ROLLINS!!! THEY WERE YOUR FUCKING BROTHERS!!!! 
Remember what Ambrose said once: "If there's one thing that I_ CAN'T_ stand, it's being lied to by somebody that I trust."
SO WATCH YOUR FUCKING BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And in my opinion, nobody should replace Rollins lol. Fuck that. 

















































TUMBRL, STAHP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## Bushmaster

The people wanted to see how Bray would respond after that loss to Cena.


----------



## LPPrince

Rollins all day all the way


----------



## NJ88

I'm sad to see The Shield breakup, they've been absolutely fantastic since their debut, one of the best WWE creations in years, and while I think they could have still been a brilliant team for another few months or so breaking them up now while they were the best thing on TV has probably made people care about the split a lot more than they would have done if they'd have gotten stale at some point. I know personally I got caught up in it, I cared about The Shield, so they split shocked me more than it would have done.

I'm even more shocked that Rollin's was the one to turn as I thought he makes a natural babyface. I'm excited for him though and I hope this isn't just a way to have Reigns go over someone as a singles guy, that would be disappointing. I'm hopeful though, and the wacky thought of a possible Bryan/Rollins title feud was almost too much...I'm interested to see the explanation for the turn next week and to see how Rollin's will be presented from now on. Will he wear suits like Trips? What will his ring attire consist of? A lot of questions are to be answered, and I'm looking forward to seeing where they go from here.

A moment of silence for The Shield though


----------



## LPPrince

The Shield will be remembered though as one hell of a successful faction


----------



## Frico

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Zayn or NeVille should replace Rollins.


I just can't see Zayn in The Shield gimmick at all. He's got that loveable face thing going on much like Bryan. Neville? Eh...I like him solo as "The Man That Gravity Forgot". A popular choice I've seen elsewhere is Corey Graves - considering he hasn't been used on NXT for some time.


----------



## LPPrince

Neville's got his own thing going on, last thing he needs is to be some half-assed Rollins replacement.


----------



## Frico

LPPrince said:


> Neville's got his own thing going on, last thing he needs is to be some half-assed Rollins replacement.


Exactly.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

So I had a big day at work today, really couldn't find anytime for Raw last night or anything rasslin related the whole day. Didn't bother with any social media either, was just too busy. I felt safe in the fact my homies the Shield kicked Eolutions ass at Payback and would continue to do so in the coming weeks or maybe split up into some singles stuff but still stay together united...............how fucking wrong was I.

I just saw this like 5 minutes ago actually OH MY, OH MY wasn't expecting that, was not expecting that at all.

DAMN YOU SETH ROLLINS, DAMN YOU STRAIGHT TO HELL FOR BETRAYING YOUR BROTHERS YOU SON OF A BITCH - HOW COULD YOU. Triple H and Randy Orton screw you too. Makes me sick I tell you 














All kayfabe rants aside  I have been telling you guys for a while now that Seth's Shawn Michaels reborn and I guess he got his barber shop moment. Wow what a swerve though, can't say I have been this excited for the next RAW a week before it goes down ever before. Was bound to happen and at least it will go down in history as one of the greatest swerves ever and I'm ok with that tbh (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> So I had a big day at work today, really couldn't find anytime for Raw last night or anything rasslin related the whole day. Didn't bother with any social media either, was just too busy. I felt safe in the fact my homies the Shield kicked Eolutions ass at Payback and would continue to do so in the coming weeks or maybe split up into some singles stuff but still stay together united...............how fucking wrong was I.
> 
> I just saw this like 5 minutes ago actually OH MY, OH MY wasn't expecting that, was not expecting that at all.
> 
> DAMN YOU SETH ROLLINS, DAMN YOU STRAIGHT TO HELL FOR BETRAYING YOUR BROTHERS YOU SON OF A BITCH - HOW COULD YOU. Triple H and Randy Orton screw you too. Makes me sick I tell you
> 
> All kayfabe rants aside  *I have been telling you guys for a while now that Seth's Shawn Michaels reborn and I guess he got his barber shop moment*. Wow what a swerve though, can't say I have been this excited for the next RAW a week before it goes down ever before. Was bound to happen and at least it will go down in history as one of the greatest swerves ever and I'm ok with that tbh (Y)


Check out my sig. 

BTW, not an insult to Ambrose or Reigns at all. I happen to think all 3 guys will be stars. I just think last night had some similarities with Rollins turning on his partners, like HBK did. So, no, I'm not comparing them to Marty (not that Marty was bad, btw). Just similar moments, that's all.


----------



## Wynter

Dude, watching it again and hearing that go guy "Nooooo!" just as Seth swings the chair at Roman, was just :banderas. And seeing how shocked some of the fans were before devolving into boos and You Sold Out chants was perfect.

Seth Rollins often gets compared as someone who can become our generations HBK, and damn it, did he just kick Roman and Dean through the fucking barbershop window :lmao

We might have witnessed a pivotal moment in all their careers last night. A moment where a decade from now, we all/WWE will pinpoint exactly the true moment where the start of three epic singles careers began :











































:lmao I swear I've been slowly falling in love with Triple H since that hilarious ass selling he did for DB during the beatdown on Raw.

God, his smug facial expressions are the best :banderas

EDIT: damn it. someone got to the Shawn Michaels thing right before me


----------



## LPPrince

I don't think Seth Rollins is Shawn Michaels reborn so much as he's Seth Fuckin' Rollins and he's got the potential to be the next guy people say, "Be like him"

We'll see though. You never know.

(Funnily enough, I'm currently listening to Part 2 of Jim Ross' podcast with Shawn Michaels as I type this)


----------



## LPPrince

ROLLINS said:


> Check out my sig.
> 
> BTW, not an insult to Ambrose or Reigns at all. I happen to think all 3 guys will be stars. I just think last night had some similarities with Rollins turning on his partners, like HBK did. So, no, I'm not comparing them to Marty (not that Marty was bad, btw). Just similar moments, that's all.


+rep for the sig, jeeeesus


----------



## Frico

Was the guy screaming "Noooo!" as Rollins was about to hit Reigns the Lesnar Guy? Cause you could clearly see/hear him when he repeatedly asked "Why?! Why?!" to Seth when standing next to HHH and Orton, haha.


----------



## LPPrince

"Por qué!? Por qué!?"


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

ROLLINS said:


> Check out my sig.
> 
> BTW, not an insult to Ambrose or Reigns at all. I happen to think all 3 guys will be stars. I just think last night had some similarities with Rollins turning on his partners, like HBK did. So, no, I'm not comparing them to Marty (not that Marty was bad, btw). Just similar moments, that's all.


Dat SIG :mark:, yeah for sure in no way are Dean Ambrose or Roman Reigns Marty Jannettys - not a chance, if anything WWE just created 3 bona fide *main eventers* in one night all of whom should (touch wood) achieve amazing things together. In a lot of ways they need each other just as much as rivals as they did as teammates.




WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude, watching it again and hearing that go guy "Nooooo!" just as Seth swings the chair at Roman, was just :banderas. And seeing how shocked some of the fans were before devolving into boos and You Sold Out chants was perfect.
> 
> Seth Rollins often gets compared as someone who can become our generations HBK, and damn it, did he just kick Roman and Dean through the fucking barbershop window :lmao
> 
> We might have witnessed a pivotal moment in all their careers last night. A moment where a decade from now, we all/WWE will pinpoint exactly where the true moment where the start of three epic singles careers began :
> 
> EDIT: damn it. someone got to the Shawn Michaels thing right before me


Ninja'd yah ha , the guy saying Noooooooooooooooooo just before Seth hit Roman with that chair was priceless :lmao, wasn't funny watching it the first time though, just flipping shocking as hell.




LPPrince said:


> I don't think Seth Rollins is Shawn Michaels reborn so much as he's Seth Fuckin' Rollins and he's got the potential to be the next guy people say, "Be like him"
> 
> We'll see though. You never know.
> 
> (Funnily enough, I'm currently listening to Part 2 of Jim Ross' podcast with Shawn Michaels as I type this)


HBK is actually a huge influence on Seth's career, he often speaks about it in interviews. I wouldn't be surprised if Trips uses the fact that he sees similarities between them to justify why he picked him and why he thinks Seth is the Shields only A+ player.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

JR even compared Rollins to HBK in his latest "Ross Report" last night, after the Rollins turn.

:rollins :shawn


----------



## Wynter

If only Dean knew Seth was going to kick both him and Roman through a damn barbershop window months later :no:

Edit: Sidenote...that mic toss though


----------



## LPPrince

Not a surprising comparison, given the similarities.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

i will miss the shield, they've pratically carried the company for a year and are easily my favourite stable of all time. Rollins was my personal favourite and i really hope all three of them are pushed big time.


----------



## LPPrince

/believe


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Extract from Jim Ross's blog:


> the thing that most people will take away from the broadcast was Seth Rollins turning his back on Ambrose and Reigns and apparently aligning himself with HHH and Randy Orton.
> 
> Or did he?
> 
> I always thought that Dean Ambrose was the natural heel of the Shield but I've got no issues with Seth Rollins doing the dirty deed even though in a perfect world I would have preferred that the Shield stay together a little longer. Apparently, WWE felt compelled to re-shuffle the deck which isn't necessarily a bad thing. I'd assume that several dominoes will fall as time moves forward and the company prepares for a major push to Summer Slam. In other words, I'd assume that multiple cards are up in the air and won't land on the table until August.
> 
> Rollins can talk and is extremely athletic and those two traits are generally considered essential to be a successful pro wrestling villain. Rollins is a bumping machine ala HBK in his healthy, heel days.
> 
> Still thinking @WWERomanReigns is WWE Champ coming out of WM31.


----------



## Telos

ROLLINS said:


> JR even compared Rollins to HBK in his latest "Ross Report" last night, after the Rollins turn.
> 
> :rollins :shawn


I called it Rollins' barbershop moment in a chat last night. The difference was, at least in hindsight, the hints were there of Michaels breaking up with Jannetty, for those who followed that storyline. The new look and attitude. Whereas this swerve with Rollins came with no warning. You have to go back to the Raw in early March, and SmackDown that same week, to see the last time Rollins teased a split. They were on the same page from that point on and bonded stronger than ever.

I knew that was all a ploy to catch us all off-guard when the other shoe finally dropped, but I think for most people, Rollins seemed the least likely to turn heel on the group. That's what made the swerve so effective. Rollins especially won over a lot of people during their babyface run.


----------



## LPPrince

JR following Austin's example of thinking he might be doing an inside job

Hah, love these guys


----------



## tbp82

ROLLINS said:


> JR even compared Rollins to HBK in his latest "Ross Report" last night, after the Rollins turn.
> 
> :rollins :shawn


JR also stated he thinks Roman Reigns is walking out of Mania31 WWE Champion. Last night was more Chavo turning on Eddie or Stevie Ray turning on Booker T. I only fear the backlash coming Reigns way when he dominates a feud with Seth.


----------



## Wynter

I'm curious on what ratings the next SD and Raw will achieve after this :hmm:

I'm going to spoil the hell out of my self the moment SD results come out :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

@NeyNey

I understand not wanting anyone to replace Seth, it is afterall... hard to replace a God









Anyone who'd get called up would have to go through what Seth has been doing for over a year, which was carrying the other 2 in the ring and sometimes in the mic 8*D Seth was the Shield, with him gone Dean and Roman are defenseless.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

tbp82 said:


> JR also stated he thinks Roman Reigns is walking out of Mania31 WWE Champion. Last night was more Chavo turning on Eddie or Stevie Ray turning on Booker T. I only fear the backlash coming Reigns way when he dominates a feud with Seth.


He got one right and one wrong. No one's perfect.  And the backlash that's taken place here, Facebook, and Twitter feels just a tad different than a Chavo or Steve Ray turning on their partner. Just a tad :lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Telos said:


> I knew that was all a ploy to catch us all off-guard when the other shoe finally dropped, but I think for most people, Rollins seemed the least likely to turn heel on the group. That's what made the swerve so effective. Rollins especially won over a lot of people during their babyface run.


Exactly must have been part of their reasoning to get the biggest shock factor possible from it. He made me a believer with the Shield heel run though. I know a lot of people didn't think he could adapt his moveset and general in-ring psychology to being a heel without looking like a watered down version of himself when the Shield first debuted but not only did he adapt he flourished.

That's probably the biggest thing that works in his favour, his ability to adapt to different roles, there aren't many who can pull that off and it speaks volumes for his talent that he can. More parallels with a certain :hbk2 that way.


----------



## Wynter

Oh Soup :lol

WWE can go fuck themselves if they even entertain the thought of adding a new Shield member. I can understand having an ally, but def not a damn new member. That would be a terrible mistake. Shield will always be Seth, Dean and Roman. Their chemistry was nearly palpable and were the perfect 3 pieces of a whole. WWE couldn't replicate such glory even if they prayed on it :lol


I hope Seth will be treated as an equal while working with Triple H. Batista and Orton were treated like lackey and non-factors. Trips and Seth need to be walking side by side in this. Shoot, down the line Randy can get pissed with how Triple H is treating Seth like his golden boy. We all know how paranoid and whiny that man can get 

But either way, treating this turn as a stepping stone to building Seth up as a singles star is the only way to go. They have to go 100 percent with this and fully push him. No half assing this turn. But like I've said a dozen time, Trip is so high on these boys and has stated feeling like a proud father with them(and Wyatts). Even before Seth was the full package(lacking mic skills) Trips made him the first NXT champion, choosing him as one of the three to be apart of the Shield. 

I'm more inclined to think Seth will be fine and shine in a heel role. Who in the hell would have thought Jon Moxley can play a face so well and a sympathetic one at that?? All Seth has to do is keep trash talking, turn up his cockiness a bit and turn his Architect name into meaning something more sinister in the ring.


I'm just waiting to see Seth's new gear(and him in a suit :lenny) and how this changes his moveset :mark: Stomping heads everywhere! :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

John Cena is gonna be the unofficial 3rd member of the Shield :duck

HHH,Orton and Seth vs Cena, Reigns and Ambrose.

@ I hope Rollins is treated like HHH's protege.


----------



## Telos

Yeah, a big fat _"NOOOOOO!"_ to adding a new member to The Shield. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, those are the only people who could stake claim to that, and anyone else would put a blemish on everything that made the trio's run special.


----------



## Wynter

:side: Keep John away from the boys Kane...ahem I'm sorry...THE DEMON KANE!! :cuss:

Wait....isn't Roman scheduled to team up with John Cena on the house shows...:side:



WWE better not insert John into this angle:side:


----------



## DoubtGin

They might actually go with Cena as their tag partner :lmao :lmao


----------



## LPPrince

DoubtGin said:


> They might actually go with Cena as their tag partner :lmao :lmao


I would be so fucking pissed I'd...

...send a strongly worded letter to WWE Headquarters


----------



## Karma101

I loved this moment and it actually shocked me. When you think about it there is nothing left for the Shield to do as a group. So this was a good move.

Brilliant faction though, one of the absolute highlights of the past couple of years in professional wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cena was up Bryan's ass last night, while Bryan wasn't even in attendance :lmao

Him sucking up to the Shield now that one of the members are gone would be par for the course with how WWE books Cena to suck up to the other babyfaces. Would be hilarious.

But adding a new member to the Shield would just cheapen it, IMO.


----------



## Jmacz

Is it fair to now compare Dean to Trevor from GTA 5 for those who have played? Anyone who has seen the three endings to that game will get this reference.


----------



## Bushmaster

Cena gonna say we have a common enemy, might not be friends but we have to take care of the bigger issue. He'll then make kiddy jokes about Seth's hair and call him The Puppet instead of the Architect. 

Once Cena joins their motto will be Believe in Hustle,Loyalty, and Respect. 


But seriously, a new member :drake1 stables in the WWE don't last long these days. It was easy just replacing someone in Nexus or any recent failed stable. The Members of the Shield were together since day one and were "brothers" this is one stable where none of them are replaceable. Reigns is my least favorite and even I think he couldn't be replaced. 

Just look at Evolution. Instead of replacing Flair they just decided to be 3 guys.


----------



## tbp82

ROLLINS said:


> He got one right and one wrong. No one's perfect.  And the backlash that's taken place here, Facebook, and Twitter feels just a tad different than a Chavo or Steve Ray turning on their partner. Just a tad :lol


maybe you're right but chavo-eddie breakup was to push Eddie Stevie-Booker breakup was to push Booker just like Michaels-Jannetty was to push Michaels. Seth-Roman is more likely than not to push Roman. Im already bracing myself for all the potential "I can't believe they buried Seth" and "SuperRoman" threads after the obvious thing happens and Reigns dominates a feud with Seth.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Don't think Bray is done with Cena thank goodness or at least I hope he isn't. 

Remember the stories about Mason fecking Ryan joining the Shield, yeah that poor dude isn't even employed anymore. If anything I think there's more of a chance Ambrose's and Roman's egos clash without the glue that is the Architect holding them together. Wouldn't be surprised to see Ambrose going Ape shit crazy soon.

People also forget that there is a HUGE gap on the card for a top heel. If Rollins impresses the higher ups he could get the Corporate Rock treatment.

Rollins as Triple H's protégée akin to Vince and the Rock that could work.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

tbp82 said:


> maybe you're right but chavo-eddie breakup was to push Eddie Stevie-Booker breakup was to push Booker just like Michaels-Jannetty was to push Michaels. Seth-Roman is more likely than not to push Roman. Im already bracing myself for all the potential "I can't believe they buried Seth" and "SuperRoman" threads after the obvious thing happens and Reigns dominates a feud with Seth.


It's been clear from the start, way before last night's turn, that WWE's favorite of the Shield is Reigns. Last night doesn't change that, IMO. He's still WWE's favorite, more than likely. BUT I also think Triple H, in particular, really likes Rollins, which is why he/they picked Rollins to be the heel and join his group. This is a foriegn concept to WWE and it's fans today unfortunately, but they can have a program or a storyline where BOTH guys get elevated. I realize it is a foreign concept today, but it is still possible.

Hell, having Rollins join H last night was a huge step in and of itself for Rollins.


----------



## Bushmaster

ROLLINS said:


> It's been clear from the start, way before last night's turn, that WWE's favorite of the Shield is Reigns. Last night doesn't change that, IMO. He's still WWE's favorite, more than likely. BUT I also think Triple H, in particular, really likes Rollins, which is why he/they picked Rollins to be the heel and join his group. This is a foriegn concept to WWE and it's fans today unfortunately, but they can have a program or a storyline where BOTH guys get elevated. I realize it is a foreign concept today, but it is still possible.
> 
> Hell, having Rollins join H last night was a huge step in and of itself for Rollins.


:clap the more I think about the more I'm enjoying. HHH is high on the Shield, it means a lot that Seth was the chosen one. Of course Reigns being shit in the ring helped with his decision. If Reigns is having a match with the traitor HHH wants Roman to have atleast 1 good match before their match so who better to make a Reigns look good than Seth.

Imagine if we get Seth vs Dean :banderas if that match happened I'm expecting it to probably be the most talked about match. Can't imagine how personal they'll make it. The promos :banderas, the encounters :mark: 

Dean is the only one I'm actually worried for but I'm gonna wait a little while to see what they actually do with him. Hell just need to see Raw next week.


----------



## Bearodactyl

tbp82 said:


> maybe you're right but chavo-eddie breakup was to push Eddie Stevie-Booker breakup was to push Booker just like Michaels-Jannetty was to push Michaels. Seth-Roman is more likely than not *to push Roman*. Im already bracing myself for all the potential "I can't believe they buried Seth" and "SuperRoman" threads after the obvious thing happens and Reigns dominates a feud with Seth.


The thing about that is, had they turned Reigns and made him join Evolution instead of Rollins we'd be saying it was for Reigns's benefit too. Honestly, however they might've booked this, we'd be finding some way to prove/debate that it was done to benefit Reigns. So it's kind of a mute point. 

What then becomes interesting is how various roads to pushing Reigns benefit the other two differently. If Roman getting a superpush is a constant, I'd much rather debate the variables, i.o.w. what happens with Seth and Dean.

And from where I'm sitting Seth getting added to fucking Evolution, even despite their two recent and close defeats at the hands of the Shield (R.I.P.), is a big deal for him and his career regardless.


----------



## x78

Bearodactyl said:


> The thing about that is, had they turned Reigns and made him join Evolution instead of Rollins we'd be saying it was for Reigns's benefit too. Honestly, however they might've booked this, we'd be finding some way to prove/debate that it was done to benefit Reigns. So it's kind of a mute point.
> 
> What then becomes interesting is how various roads to pushing Reigns benefit the other two differently. If Roman getting a superpush is a constant, I'd much rather debate the variables, i.o.w. what happens with Seth and Dean.
> 
> And from where I'm sitting Seth getting added to fucking Evolution, even despite their two recent and close defeats at the hands of the Shield (R.I.P.), is a big deal for him and his career regardless.


Yeah, it's got to the stage where literally anything that happens is spun by the same people into some sort of proof that WWE values Reigns over the others. Reigns had the hell beaten out of him by Rollins and Orton last night, Rollins joined one of the most successful factions ever and people are claiming that that's some sort of superpush for Reigns and a burial for Seth, it's just sad. Of course WWE want to push Reigns, they want to push the entire Shield, hence they have booked them so strongly and carefully over the past 18 months. It's baffling to me that so many people can be so blind as to what's going on here.


----------



## tbp82

Either way we'll know over the next few months.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SoupBro said:


> :clap the more I think about the more I'm enjoying. HHH is high on the Shield, it means a lot that Seth was the chosen one. Of course Reigns being shit in the ring helped with his decision. If Reigns is having a match with the traitor HHH wants Roman to have atleast 1 good match before their match so who better to make a Reigns look good than Seth.
> 
> Imagine if we get Seth vs Dean :banderas if that match happened I'm expecting it to probably be the most talked about match. Can't imagine how personal they'll make it. The promos :banderas, the encounters :mark:
> 
> Dean is the only one I'm actually worried for but I'm gonna wait a little while to see what they actually do with him. Hell just need to see Raw next week.


Exactly. And people will probably freak out when/if Reigns goes over Rollins. I won't. I'd much rather have Reigns be the first guy of the Shield to get that major push to the top. The first guy is where creative makes all of the mistakes. And given that Reigns still has to improve upon his ring and mic work, they have a lot of work to do with him. The fizzle out factor is there, especially if WWE jumps the gun and pushes him too fast, too hard.

I'm fine with Rollins taking a backseat to Reigns, if that happens. Rollins just turned 28 himself. He's got a ton of years left in his career. Hell, HBK was already 28 in 1993, and he was nowhere near the top at that stage of his career. Last night was phase 1 (or 2, if you want to count the Shield's debut run these past 1-2 years) in Rollins ascent to becoming a star. I'm going to enjoy watching him earn his stripes and become champion one day. 

It's going to happen.

:rollins :shawn


----------



## Telos

Just had an epiphany: Triple H never got the triple powerbomb done to him.  :frustrate :cussin:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

(X)


----------



## Divine Arion

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I know. I just felt like rubbing it in on all the people swearing Roman was going to join Evo, get the superpush of a life time and Seth and Dean would turn to jobbers.
> 
> I think it will come down to Triple H vs Roman and Seth vs Dean. I don't really see this as a way for Roman and Seth to have a match. But I could be very wrong and WWE does some stupid shit and have Roman destroy Seth in the end :side:
> 
> But I don't think that's where they're heading. For 2 years now, Shield has been the best booked thing under Triple H's watchful eyes like the proud papa he is and he won't mess it up now unless Vince takes full control out of nowhere. But I think if there's one thing Triple refuses to let someone else control, is these three boys.
> 
> Dean Ambrose will benefit from this because this ultimate betrayal will unleash something dark out of him. I think this move by Seth will be taken most personally by Dean. He very much valued the trust between him, Roman and Seth while he gave fuck all for the rest of the world. These two were his brothers, partners in crime, crusaders in their form of justice. When Seth walked out that one time during the match, Dean was so pissed and hurt. Can you imagine what he feels now? Getting betrayed and beat down by someone he's trusted his life with?
> 
> This is going to bring something nasty and evil out of Dean. I can't wait until that first scathing, rage, hurt fueled promo comes from that man. And the blood feud that can happen between Seth and Dean will be phenomenal. It will be FCW all over again, but even more intense and brutal. These two are going to put on an amazing match at Summerslam.
> 
> Seth for sure will benefit from this as long as they're using this to build him as a singles star and treats him as an equal in the Authority/Evolution. Nothing how they treat Orton; a cowardice lackey. The Cerebral Assassin and the Architect will stand side by side and wreak havoc and hell on their opponents/Dean and Roman through well thought out and sinister tactics. These two can be dangerous together if WWE books this right. Seth is the perfect kind of controlled chaos. He's willing to go all out and put his body on the line to destroy you, but he's calculated and is probably five steps ahead of you as long as he doesn't act irrationally.
> 
> Seth's run with Triple H/Orton should be great as long as they're smart with the booking(and Triple H keeps the control of it). And then once Seth finally turns to babyface on Orton or Triple H, the reaction will be huge! The crowd will be happy to have their babyface Seth back and appreciate him even more. Plus, this added very much needed layers to Seth. Like this babyface run has made Dean even more dimensional and fucking awesome.
> 
> Bad Boy Seth, trash talking and stomping his foot on the heads of his opponents is going to be :mark:
> 
> And Roman? Triple H will make him a star and this turn of events will give Roman the chance to step up. Dean will still be there to do most of the mic work, but Roman will definitely get more time on the mic and I can't wait to see how he performs under the emotions of being betrayed, hurt, angry and ready to destroy.
> 
> I pretty much expect Evolution/whatever Triple H, Seth and Randy are, to win the war. They've pretty much won the war since ER depending on how long Seth has been under Trip's thumb. These PPV "wins" were like a false sense of security for Dean and Roman. To put them on such a high and full of confidence, just to rip the world from under them. This whole time Dean and Roman felt like they won, when the whole time, they were losing.
> 
> Triple H might very well defeat Roman and Seth defeat Dean at Summerslam depending on how things are booked from now on. Then in the end, Evolution ultimately won the war.
> 
> Either way, this can and hopefully will catapult the boys to the top. Seth having an amazing heel run and then achieving and epic babyface turn will solidify him, Dean showing more shades of his Moxley/dark side in a feud with Seth will cement him as a top heel, and this program with Triple can further push Roman as a future top face.
> 
> This can very well be amazing for the Shield(lord can I even use that name any more  ) in the end :
> 
> That optimism huh












I love your optimism! XD WWE, you have seriously gotten me way too invested where these 3 men are headed. I really hope to see something like this unfold. Don't know who will inevitably come out in top of all of this but the journey is going to be an emotional one for everyone involved. Going to hold out hope that it results in positive things for all 3 men in the end. As a Dean fan especially, the prospect of him becoming more unhinged makes me happy face indeed lol. So antsy now for Smackdown results.


----------



## PUNKY

Divine Arion said:


> I love your optimism! XD WWE, you have seriously gotten me way too invested where these 3 men are headed. I really hope to see something like this unfold. Don't know who will inevitably come out in top of all of this but the journey is going to be an emotional one for everyone involved. Going to hold out hope that it results in positive things for all 3 men in the end. As a Dean fan especially, the prospect of him becoming more unhinged makes me happy face indeed lol.* So antsy now for Smackdown results.*




Do we really think they'll appear on smackdown ? I mean i obviously want them to but i can't see it myself, Their more likely to leave it until the next raw.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

After the initial shock 
I'm loving all this, WWE do not screw this

I think we will have

Seth vs Dean

Orton / Triple H vs Roman

And through the middle we will have Dean/Roman vs Seth/Orton


----------



## jerichofan05

Picture this: years down the road, all three members have gone their separate ways and had very successful singles runs. One of the 3 will be in the ring facing down overwhelming odds (think a group of three, like the Wyatt family or something similar.) The individual says something along the lines of "looks like I'm going to need some major back up for this one." or "I called in a favor from some old friends of mine" *Shield music hits* the other two members walk down from the crowd. Everyone in the crowd and at home is collectively marking the fuck out. I look forward to the day that this becomes a reality.


----------



## Wynter

Exactly, just think of the chills when you hear "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta..SHIELD!" after years of not hearing it :banderas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Don't know if this has been posted, but according to the Wrestling Observer:


> News on Seth’s Turn
> 
> 
> — We will talk about all of this plus tons more on the Seth Rollins heel turn on tomorrow’s Observer Radio. The turn had been planned for about four weeks.
> 
> Credit: Wrestling Observer Daily Update


----------



## Tony

I just watched the segment. WOW, that was legit heartbreaking lol. The way Dean sold the betrayal was fantastic, it was like his brother stabbed him in the back in it sold the segment really well. Plus, Rollins went HAM on the chair shots as so did Orton. Interesting to see Rollins being the one who turned but I'm liking how the Evolution name is appropriate at this point in time: Triple H as the past, Orton as the present, and ROLLINS as the future. I'm legit interested to see how this is going to develop in the coming weeks, though I'm legit sad if this is the end of The Shield, but this could be interesting to watch.


----------



## Tru365

Telos said:


> Just had an epiphany: Triple H never got the triple powerbomb done to him.  :frustrate :cussin:


Ah ha! I thought the same thing today! 

WWE can be so damn sloppy with their storytelling, that I can't even securely point to this as a clue. I've been thinking, "Shield had the opportunity to Triple power-bomb him, yet it wasn't done at Payback." Even when Reigns had his foot on HHH's chest like a felled elk.

I'm so intrigued to see how this will all play out. Is it:

a) The surface story? Where Rollins turned on them for whatever reason.
b) It's an inside job? Where they destroy Evolution from the inside out.
or c) Does Triple H have something on Seth that forced him to join them? I'm leaning towards C.

Before Batista 'quit', HHH was alluding to a plan. Where it was going to tear Shield apart. If it were a case of Hunter already secure in the knowledge that he ALREADY had Rollins in the Evolution ranks, I don't he would've cared that much that Dave 'quit'.

IF it's the case that he has something on Seth, I'm guessing originally 'kayfabe-wise', Hunter was planning to blackmail Rollins away from Dean and Roman. With Batista gone, it was advantageous and a 'pouring of salt in the wounds' to have Rollins with them. 

Looking at the different stills/pics of Rollins after the betrayal, he doesn't look happy or self-satisfied that he got one over on The Boys.

Eh... maybe I'm overthinking and giving WWE too much credit. LOL.


----------



## DGenerationMC

WynterWarm12 said:


> Exactly, just think of the chills when you hear "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta..SHIELD!" after years of not hearing it :banderas.


:clap That'll be the defining moment of their careers. 

Can't wait for it.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

jesus christ michael cole makes wrestling unwatchable


----------



## Wynter

JR would have burst a blood vessel if he was on commentary last night.

Omg Regal......:banderas fucking hell, Regal would have been marking out and going crazy :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

SoupBro said:


> John Cena is gonna be the unofficial 3rd member of the Shield :duck


*FUCK THAT!*


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SóniaPortugal said:


> (X)


----------



## midnightmischief

don't know if this has been posted yet, at work so can't check (dreading the amount of pages I will have to catch up on when I get home) but anyways....


----------



## Telos

GeorgeCostanza said:


> jesus christ michael cole makes wrestling unwatchable


Didn't think I'd find a PBP guy I disliked more than Tony Schiavone, but Michael Cole has that special gift.


----------



## Divine Arion

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> 
> Do we really think they'll appear on smackdown ? I mean i obviously want them to but i can't see it myself, Their more likely to leave it until the next raw.


You got a point. Skipping an appearance until Monday to sell the attack may very well happen. Roman looked really banged up based on that Twitter photo. I can imagine Dean would be pretty bruised as well. Rollins wailed on them both pretty good. Still picture Dean's shocked expression and the moment the chair made that crack when it bent. We'll have to see. 

As others have stated, it makes me miss Jim Ross on commentary too. Man the way he would have sold Seth's betrayal. "Baw gawd, Seth Rollins! That sonofabitch! He just stabbed his friends in the back! Good god almighty! How could he do this to them?!" :banderas

As for a potential new member of the Shield, I think this pretty much sums my feelings:


----------



## LPPrince

SóniaPortugal said:


> (X)


Weeeeeell that just broke my heart


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Anybody keeping an eye on the smackdown spoilers? So far all I'll say is interesting.....


----------



## TheFranticJane

Any new member in The Shield would be the equivalent of Ringo Starr. Nothing but dead weight who no one cares about. And, really, who on the roster wants to be Ringo'd? It'd be the kiss of death, just like it was for everyone in Punk's new Nexus. Or Al Snow in the new Rockers. Or Droz in the new Legion of Doom.
The Shield should stay just the two guys, and even then, I don't think Roman and Dean will last long as a team.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: Smackdown






> * SmackDown opens with Triple H and Seth Rollins coming to the ring to the Evolution music. Rollins is still wearing his gear. Fans boo Rollins and call him a sell out. Triple H says he told us he wins. Rollins takes the mic and our correspondent says he seems cockier than usual but a little hesitant. Rollins gets a lot of heel heat here but says only he knows why he turned on The Shield. Dolph Ziggler interrupts to a pop. Ziggler calls Rollins a sell out and Triple H seems amused by Ziggler coming out. Triple H announces Rollins vs. Ziggler tonight and Rollins looks at him like he wasn't expecting that.
> 
> * Seth Rollins defeated Dolph Ziggler in a solid back and forth match.






First spoiler. Interesting...


----------



## -XERO-

ROLLINS said:


> Check out my sig.
> 
> BTW, not an insult to Ambrose or Reigns at all. I happen to think all 3 guys will be stars. I just think last night had some similarities with Rollins turning on his partners, like HBK did. So, no, I'm not comparing them to Marty (not that Marty was bad, btw). Just similar moments, that's all.


:clap


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> First spoiler. Interesting...





Spoiler: SD



Evolution music?? Oh darn. Well, that exceeded expectations. Wasn't expecting Seth until the next Raw. 

Hm, will have to wait until the show comes out to judge Seth's demeanor.

Wonder if Dean and Roman jump him tonight. 

(This still HURTS)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

sitting here at work and it all just hit me again.....


----------



## Bad For Business

I was hoping he'd get his own music..


----------



## LPPrince

So Seth says only he knows the reason he did what he did

Interesting...


----------



## Tru365

WynterWarm12 said:


> First spoiler. Interesting...





Spoiler: Reaction to SmackDown spoiler



I gave my theories a page or two back, I think HHH has something on Seth that he's holding over his head.


----------



## TheMenace

Anyone think Seth is just infiltrating Evolution similar to Daniel Bryan infiltrating the Wyatts?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Tru365 said:


> Ah ha! I thought the same thing today!
> 
> WWE can be so damn sloppy with their storytelling, that I can't even securely point to this as a clue. I've been thinking, "Shield had the opportunity to Triple power-bomb him, yet it wasn't done at Payback." Even when Reigns had his foot on HHH's chest like a felled elk.
> 
> I'm so intrigued to see how this will all play out. Is it:
> 
> a) The surface story? Where Rollins turned on them for whatever reason.
> b) It's an inside job? Where they destroy Evolution from the inside out.
> or c) Does Triple H have something on Seth that forced him to join them? I'm leaning towards C.
> 
> Before Batista 'quit', HHH was alluding to a plan. Where it was going to tear Shield apart. If it were a case of Hunter already secure in the knowledge that he ALREADY had Rollins in the Evolution ranks, I don't he would've cared that much that Dave 'quit'.
> 
> IF it's the case that he has something on Seth, I'm guessing originally 'kayfabe-wise', Hunter was planning to blackmail Rollins away from Dean and Roman. With Batista gone, it was advantageous and a 'pouring of salt in the wounds' to have Rollins with them.
> 
> Looking at the different stills/pics of Rollins after the betrayal, he doesn't look happy or self-satisfied that he got one over on The Boys.
> 
> Eh... maybe I'm overthinking and giving WWE too much credit. LOL.


Not a bad idea. He didnt look to happy actually when he left Dean and Roman. Looks like HHH made a contract with him that's why he said "I Win". Definitely a blackmail type of thing. Maybe after that he'll destroy Evolution from within, then till Battleground get back to The Shield? But they cant stay together forever, so im here mind boggled by the turn.


----------



## Lazyking

TheMenace said:


> Anyone think Seth is just infiltrating Evolution similar to Daniel Bryan infiltrating the Wyatts?


No. two totally different things.

I don't agree with Rollins being on Smackdown.


----------



## LPPrince

TheMenace said:


> Anyone think Seth is just infiltrating Evolution similar to Daniel Bryan infiltrating the Wyatts?


The idea is out there, yeah. Myself and a few others have entertained the idea that this is just The Shield planting one of their own behind enemy lines for the sake of fucking with HHH some more.


----------



## Jon_Snow

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

What about Shane MacMahon? He's perfect int he riot gear. Plus, he is Hunter's long time nemesis.


----------



## JacqSparrow

LPPrince said:


> So Seth says only he knows the reason he did what he did
> 
> Interesting...


I hope this means it's more than simply power.

I'm not a fan of this being an infiltration plot, though, as much as it would give me a happy ending. The Shield needs to move forward, and if this is the way to do it, then so be it. I would rather that they don't backtrack and just go with the breakup this time because you can only tease so many splits before they start losing their impact.

This will bring us epic Seth vs Dean, so I'm for it.



SóniaPortugal said:


> (X)


WHYYYYYYYY


----------



## LPPrince

Then it gives credence to the theory that HHH poisoned Seth's aunt and working for HHH is the only way for him to get the cure


----------



## uppercut

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*



Pwoper said:


> Hank from Breaking Bad



Would be cool but Even Sandow is more alive than him not by much but he is.


----------



## Frico

WynterWarm12 said:


> First spoiler. Interesting...





Spoiler



Naturally hoping for a good explanation next Monday. Also interesting that he still had his Shield gear but this is SD! No need to do anything major on the B show, save it for RAW. Also guessed Dean/Roman would get involved with Orton's match but I'm not surprised they weren't there tonight. Selling the beatings. 

Rollins vs Ziggs :mark::banderas


----------



## Wynter

SD spoilers are very interesting. 
Could Triple H be blackmailing or holding something over Seth's head? Something that could negatively affect Roman and Dean? So like the team player Seth always was, he joins Triple H to keep them "safe".

But that doesn't make sense since he will be helping Trips beat their asses :lol Unless the alternative is something worse than him having to fight his brothers :hmm:

And if he is getting blackmailed, that can go towards his turn back to Face where he gets tired of being used as Trip's puppet.

But then that means the option of Seth and Dean having a blood feud would be out :side: And I really want that  

Then again, Heel Dean vs Face Seth can happen later on in the future.

But I want the dark side of Dean now and Seth's betrayal is perfect for it 

But then at least Seth only "betrayed" his boys to ultimately help them instead of being a traitorous asshole 

:lol I'm all over the place 

It's just very interesting reading how Seth's mannerisms were. I will have to watch for myself.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Spoiler: Continuation of SD spoilers






> Big Show walks up on Rollins and Triple H backstage, calling Rollins a sell out. Triple H announces Show vs. Randy Orton for later tonight.
> 
> Randy Orton vs. Big Show is up next. The match ends when Seth Rollins attacks Big Show. Rollins and Orton beat Big Show up. SmackDown ends with them posing.


Guess Dean and Roman are still suffering from PTSD.



Nah, LPPrince, Trips found Seth's old porn vids










HALFIE!!!!!!


----------



## LPPrince

I like that multiple people not involved in the angle are calling out Seth as a traitor though.

Makes it feel realistic and not closed off, + it will make whatever the real reason he did what he did is feel more dramatic.

#SaveSeth'sAunt


----------



## Wynter

Halfie!!!!! :cheer


Psh, why would most of the roster care about the Shield imploding? Did they conveniently forget all the ass whooping and handicap situations the boys have put them in?? :lmao

They should be at least feeling glee at watching Dean and Roman get beat down


----------



## LPPrince

At least The Shield stuck together, even though they were Public Enemy #1

One defects, might as well shit on him. Not like you had reason to like him before if he was kicking your ass.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Halfie!!!!! :cheer
> 
> 
> Psh, why would most of the roster care about the Shield imploding? Did they conveniently forget all the ass whooping and handicap situations the boys have put them in?? :lmao
> 
> They should be at least feeling glee at watching Dean and Roman get beat down


I think it ties into how much Dolph and Show hated the Authority and the three guys they maybe thought would be able to give Trips a run for his money just buckled. It makes the whole thing feel big--like you realize how powerful the impact of the Shield was on the roster.


----------



## hhhshovel

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

brock lesnar


----------



## smarty456

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

No one

HHH will be in a legend/mentor role who rarely wrestles for Evolution while Orton and Rollins fight Ambrose and Reigns. It's still basically 2 on 2

Then this all culminates at SummerSlam with Reigns challenging HHH for a match. HHH accepts since it's fitting that he destroys the "heart and soul" of the Shield once and for all


----------



## WWE Attitude

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*


----------



## Divine Arion

Tru365 said:


> Ah ha! I thought the same thing today!
> 
> WWE can be so damn sloppy with their storytelling, that I can't even securely point to this as a clue. I've been thinking, "Shield had the opportunity to Triple power-bomb him, yet it wasn't done at Payback." Even when Reigns had his foot on HHH's chest like a felled elk.
> 
> I'm so intrigued to see how this will all play out. Is it:
> 
> a) The surface story? Where Rollins turned on them for whatever reason.
> b) It's an inside job? Where they destroy Evolution from the inside out.
> or c) Does Triple H have something on Seth that forced him to join them? I'm leaning towards C.
> 
> Before Batista 'quit', HHH was alluding to a plan. Where it was going to tear Shield apart. If it were a case of Hunter already secure in the knowledge that he ALREADY had Rollins in the Evolution ranks, I don't he would've cared that much that Dave 'quit'.
> 
> IF it's the case that he has something on Seth, I'm guessing originally 'kayfabe-wise', Hunter was planning to blackmail Rollins away from Dean and Roman. With Batista gone, it was advantageous and a 'pouring of salt in the wounds' to have Rollins with them.
> 
> Looking at the different stills/pics of Rollins after the betrayal, he doesn't look happy or self-satisfied that he got one over on The Boys.
> 
> Eh... maybe I'm overthinking and giving WWE too much credit. LOL.


Aww I think they're good theories. A sympathetic heel/tweener character is way less predictable than "I did it for da powerz" angle. Say they did head down that route, would Roman and Dean still feel a sense of trust for Seth even if it was against his will? Ambrose not so sure since Seth had already walked away from him once. Betrayal is not something Dean takes lightly. However Seth is Dean's brother in arms so you never know. I would think Reigns would have more sympathy for him but they could always surprise us. It's a tough call at this point. 



Spoiler: SmackDown spoilers



So no Reigns and Ambrose on SD to sell the beat down afterall. Going to have to wait until it airs to see how uncomfortable/hesitant Rollins really is. Looking forward to Ziggles vs Rollins though! :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Duke the Dumpster


But seriously, NO ONE


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Batista for the ironic Summerslam matchup or Big E or Ryback since either guy has history with the Shield and could use a mirror of relevance. Not some random pleb from NXT.


----------



## Belladonna29

JacqSparrow said:


> I hope this means it's more than simply power.
> 
> I'm not a fan of this being an infiltration plot, though, as much as it would give me a happy ending. The Shield needs to move forward, and if this is the way to do it, then so be it. I would rather that they don't backtrack and just go with the breakup this time because you can only tease so many splits before they start losing their impact.
> 
> This will bring us epic Seth vs Dean, so I'm for it.
> 
> 
> 
> WHYYYYYYYY


Agreed. In my heart, I'd love for it to be an infiltration plot, because the that cures all of the shocking break-up feels and puts them back together again. But doing double swerves usually turn out pretty lame, and it sorta trivializes the emotional impact of Seth turning, which was ultimately the point of dropping this on the fans so suddenly. Whether we like it or not, the WWE got the effect they wanted out of this. Fans are buzzing about it and plenty of people are going to watch SD and Raw next week to see where this goes. They just better make sure that when Seth finally gives an explanation for this, it's a great one, because breaking up the hottest faction in the company in ages at their peak isn't an easy sell. As someone already mentioned, the ONLY way they can sorta pull off a double swerve is if Seth was forced to turn on The Shield, but a.) what could possibly be so bad that he'd do this to Dean and Roman and b.) do we really think the WWE writers are clever enough to even think of something that complex and also make it work? Nah.

As far as all the routes this could take, I'm trying to be optimistic about it, but I'm honestly already annoyed with all the ways in which the WWE could possible screw this up.
But here are some things I was just thinking of day:

1.) I'm REALLY conflicted about the possibility of continuing The Shield with a new member. On one hand, it would be a great f**k you to Seth and HHH to keep The Shield going without him. Cause if HHH's ultimate goal was to destroy the group by luring Seth away, Roman, Dean and whomever keeping the group going in a way shows The Shield is bigger than Seth Rollins--which in theory could work. But man, who could possibly replace Seth without paling in comparison? If they were to bring up an NXT guy, no matter how awesome he's been there, getting him over with the mainstream audience would be a chore. And I'm really struggling to think of someone on the main roster who could seamlessly take Seth's place. Ziggler? I don't see it. Cody Rhodes? Not quite. Fantasy-booking Punk into The Shield kinda sound awesome (and the pop for something like that would be crazy) I feel like putting Punk in The Shield would eventually make the group too much about when ideally it shouldn't be. Not to mention they've already tried to have Punk save a sinking ship with The Nexus (and we all know how that ended). All I know if that I don't want Cena dropped into this storyline to 'save' The Shield as the new member. Like, that would break me. 

2.) So do Dean and Roman stay together and tag against Evolution by themselves? Are Dean and Roman still announced as "The Shield" if they do this? Or are they just Ambrose & Reigns now? Do they drop the riot gear and the theme music or keep it? It makes sense for them to band together and at least get revenge against Seth and Evolution right now, but if it's as a tag team, I'm curious how it's presented. I don't know if I want them to go on as The Shield if it's just to two of them--I feel like it'll come across like they can't move on from something that's broken. Basically, if Roman and Dean keep The Shield gimmick, they need to replace Seth somehow, or else it'll just feel awkward. 

3.) But what if the point of breaking them up was to fill out the roster with more upper card singles stars with Punk gone and Bryan injured? In that case, I don't want Dean to just straight up turn on Reigns (because there's surely no way Reigns is going to be a heel anytime soon). They could have segment where they agree to amicably split because while they still respect each other, they're scarred from everything and The Shield are Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose or nothing at all. I was reading a blog that had a really interesting way of turning Dean heel from this. Dean could tell Roman that Seth turning had changed him and that he was going to a dark place than Roman didn't need to be at too. They shake hands and Dean leaves--as in he disappears for weeks, maybe even a couple a months; then reappears as a more Mox-ish heel version of himself, maybe even with a new crew that are more like him than Roman or Seth ever were (my dream scenario here would be with Solomon Crowe and Prince Devitt). Now that could be interesting, Trying to figure out what to do with Roman as a solo act is a little tougher for me since I feel like he's still not ready to be solo yet. I feel like he could totally benefit from having a manager, but where have all the good face managers gone anyway? Obviously he'd be going after Seth and Evolution, but if Dean runs off and returns as a heel, who plays ally does Roman have against Evolution? A returning Daniel Bryan perhaps.


----------



## JC00

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Had they followed up on Sandow's worked shoot he would have been my choice. But for whatever reason they've seemed to completely drop that. Unless this whole new gimmick thing a week is still part of it. He did say they'd probably team him with Yoshi Tatsu for doing it. Just hopeful thinking on my part.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Nobody is going to be the third man. The dream is over, Shield is dead. Dean will probably still betray Reigns later on just like Rollins did last night. It works perfectly in their Reigns push.


----------



## LPPrince

I like the idea of Dean leaving for a little bit and coming back more like Moxley


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine




----------



## Deptford

omg Jacq, sig is too good!!


----------



## LPPrince

Y'all are just hurting everyone with these images now, hahaha


----------



## JacqSparrow

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


LEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! *ugly crying*


----------



## LPPrince

At least Dean still has his Seth plushie


----------



## Wonderllama

I present to you... the newest member of the Shield!!










Believe in Cenation


----------



## Romangirl252

^looks good


----------



## Tambrose

SóniaPortugal said:


> (X)





LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Oh God! I was just starting to recover! :sadpanda :sadpanda :sadpanda




Wonderllama said:


> I present to you... the newest member of the Shield!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe in Cenation


Take that picture and go... stand in that corner over there... naughty, very naughty :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Wonderllama said:


> I present to you... the newest member of the Shield!!
> 
> Believe in Cenation


EJECT!!!!!


----------



## The.Great......One

Seth didn't come out in a suit on smackdown  
Come on this is evolution, members should be dressing formally and look skuxx as fuck. As for that cena pic, gtfo.


----------



## Godofgods

what sucks is i was rly just starting to like the shield. Iv felt the last few months they have raised there game a lot, in all aspects. It was fun to watch. Now its over.. 

and ironically too. I could see ambrose or romen being a heel a lot easier then i saw seth being one. Tho i think in ring seth is absolutely amazing


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Would be pretty awesome if Punk came back and sided with them


----------



## LPPrince

Get that Cena shite out of here pls


----------



## The.Great......One

Looks like I was wrong. They should release a shield DVD ASAP.


----------



## Frico

The.Great......One said:


> Seth didn't come out in a suit on smackdown
> Come on this is evolution, members should be dressing formally and look skuxx as fuck. As for that cena pic, gtfo.


Next Monday! :rollins


----------



## LPPrince

We'll see.


----------



## The.Great......One

Frico said:


> Next Monday! :rollins


I don't wana wait another week WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :frustrate:frustrate
Rollins needs some gold on his shoulders if he's going to be wearing suits and shit


----------



## LPPrince

Perhaps he'll keep the Shield gear as HHH's way of sticking it to his former stablemates


----------



## YES.YES.

As triple h said: there is always a plan b. Maybe the shield have a plan b. I know its a storyline but maybe its gonna be written that they take down evolution from the inside? Always a plan b and that would make sense in a storyline. Otherwise I diny get why they'd write it this way.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Orton still doesn't wesr pants, I'd say Rollins wearing a suit isn't set in stone :lol

From the SD spoilers, seems like they are stretching this out a bit but they HAVE to give an explanation on Raw. And an Ambrose promo.


----------



## Frico

Tonight's dark match saw Reigns, Ambrose and Show defeat The Wyatt Family. Thanks to instagram user instakylek for the pic: 










After months and months of seeing pics from dark match like these it's kinda just hit me. Hey waiter, I'll have another one of those feels.


----------



## LPPrince

And the Ambrose promo consists of him crying into a pillow. As Roman is the one really cutting the promo, Ambrose sporadically interjects with loud exclamations of "WHHHHHYYYYY!?" and sobbing


----------



## CHIcagoMade

too many geeks itt


----------



## Frico

:ziggler1


----------



## LPPrince

Two doesn't make three, boys. C'mon now.


----------



## YES.YES.

Seth will be back! Its a plan to break down evolution im telling you! Look at bryan and the wyatts


----------



## CharlyBrown

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*

Someone from NXT, Neville would be the top choice. From current roster Ziggler without the showoff gimmick would be awesome...


----------



## LPPrince

YES.YES. said:


> Seth will be back! Its a plan to break down evolution im telling you! Look at bryan and the wyatts


Just to be safe, don't get your hopes up.


----------



## SeedAcademy

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

No one, The Shield isn't dead (yet), just incredibly damaged missing a core part of who they were. Likewise, the Wyatts, are in that same boat. I say they should have kept Bray off TV for a little bit instead of having him return on this coming SD. This way you would have two damaged groups struggling for survival at the moment. Just think if the ending of the next RAW, were to have this New-Evolution, once again some way manipulatively get the upper hand and start beating the hell out of Reigns and Ambrose. Then at the most desperate moment, of all people, Harper and Rowan come out show casing some power moves (like the way Rowan beautifully destroyed Jey Uso for the win on RAW) helping Reigns and Ambrose out. A confused and beaten Reigns getting to his feet, not being able to stand up straight, looking at a crazy faced Harper for a few long seconds in the eyes then just having Harper and Rowan slither out of the ring and walk out. Like or dislike the idea, I don't care, I'm just a fan that would be wondering what the hell was going to happen next.


----------



## Joshi Judas

God Damn they better not insert Big Show into this angle fpalm


----------



## LPPrince

It would be worth it just to see Big Show attempt Rollins' entrance over the barricade


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Frico said:


> :ziggler1


Wow that's a weird picture.

Don't they insert Big Show in every hot angle they have :bs:


----------



## indeeditsme

*Re: If SHIELD remains, who would u like to see as third member?*



Pwoper said:


> Hank from Breaking Bad


...I'm afraid I've got some bad news.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Big Show ruins angles. Been at it since the last 5 years since he buried Punk's SES.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Yup I remember the Daniel Bryan stuff from last year, eventually they just made him disappear for what seemed like no apparent reason at the time even though Hunter and Steph seemingly still have the title deeds to his home fpalm.

Can't really decide what is the lesser of 2 evils Cena being inserted or Big show fpalm


----------



## Stinger23

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

Daniel Bryan. Say YES! to the Shield.


----------



## saadzown

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

John Cena


----------



## Bushmaster

Maybe Rollins is a cyborg created by HHH and crew. I always thought he was perfect which cyborgs would be. The words Plan B were probably what triggered the heel turn.


----------



## The.Great......One

SoupBro said:


> Maybe Rollins is a cyborg created by HHH and crew. *I always thought he was perfect which cyborgs would be. The words Plan B were probably what triggered the heel turn.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:bow


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*



saadzown said:


> John Cena


That's not a good idea!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

SoupBro said:


> Maybe Rollins is a cyborg created by HHH and crew. I always thought he was perfect which cyborgs would be. The words Plan B were probably what triggered the heel turn.


Yea, that explains him landing on his feet every damn time, no human being can possibly do that on such a consistent basis.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Wonderllama said:


> I present to you... the newest member of the Shield!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe in Cenation


JUST NO.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Frico said:


> :ziggler1



Omg this is so weird. I'm gonna go ugly cry like Kim K... enaldo enaldo enaldo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Look at Ambrose though :lol:lol:lol:lol, awkward as fuck.......


----------



## Mad Jester

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

Chris Hero


----------



## midnightmischief

ok ready to make my comments now.

first of all... I did this tonight when I got home and wanted to share it with you all.































now I think I am a major glutton for punishment... I watched the breakup yesterday on stream and now raw is on tv I am watching again.... don't know if my heart will take it.


I have to say, it really took me by surprise. I mean how well done was that. even when seth grabbed the two chairs and brought them in the ring, I only wondered for a second why he hadn't given one to dean and then just shrugged it off as eh, dean will grab it later. then when dean and roman stepped forward towards hhh and randy and seth stood there then raised the chair, I just figured he was getting ready to hit evolution. I was so fooled that even when he started moving forward I thought that he had just missed his cue, then BAMM!!!!!! Romans on the ground. I was definitely in deans shoes at that moment.
I was even so shocked that I didn't even register that they took romans vest off again...:lmao

one thing though, and I am not claiming to have suspected anything beforehand because I really didn't but...
after the match at payback when they were hugging/celebrating I felt that seth didn't really hug roman and actually kind
of pushed him away or at least that's what it looked like to me in the various gifs that were posted. Also in the interview afterwards I had the fleeting thought that seth wasn't really interacting with the guys like he usually would but again just brushed it off with 'eh maybe he is just too tired'
now, of course my mind is racing thinking there were signs but they were just really subtle

as for where they all go now???? I have no clue and wouldn't want to speculate. however I really think this is it - no inside job or anything.

I just want to know WHY SETH WHY???

now I feel a bit better getting that off my chest. thank you all for putting up with my rambles....

also just a note: those who were talking about their ring tones on their phones, I feel your pain.. someone rang me today and it just all came back to me lol - not going to change the ringtone though.


----------



## The.Great......One

Y'all are taking this wayyyy too seriously haha. You girls are so soft   Just kidding   
But seriously though, now all three members are going to get more freedom as characters and more space to improve. All in their late 20s and have at least a decade in them. These guys are going to do great things in the future, and I cannot wait to witness greatness.


----------



## bobbyg357

Not that I would be happy about but I was thinkin maybe Brad Maddox. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tambrose

omg Midnight!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

Either Adrian Neville or Sami Zayn would be perfect imo. Both need a good way to be brought up to the main show, and what better than this.

As for a pipe dream, have Dolph Ziggler die his hair black and join.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Look at Ambrose though :lol:lol:lol:lol, awkward as fuck.......



That's his "normal", Saber :lmao :lmao

Omfg Midnight... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lol :lmao :lmao :lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

yep thought it would give you guys a laugh. in all seriousness, that little project cheered me up quite a bit, was having too much fun laughing at myself.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

Sandow


----------



## JacqSparrow

Frico said:


> :ziggler1












Holy smokes, midnight :lol And all I did was write depressing fanfic.

And because I like pain:


























And that gorgeous treacherous genius LAUGHED.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

If they do add a third member (I don't think they will) the wrestler is going to be shorter than Reigns in order to keep Reigns "alpha" status among the group.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

I really can't see anyone being a new member because it's just not the same without Seth Rollins. If I had no choice, I would pick another high flyer type guy. Maybe Kofi since he could use some rehabilitation to his career. Adrian Neville is another one I guess, but it still doesn't sound like a good replacement.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LOL MIDNIGHT fpalm A BIT MUCH?


----------



## Daud

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

I don't think there should be a new "member", but maybe ally.. Someone from the roster could just form an alliance with the shield and help them through this tough time


----------



## midnightmischief

Someone on tumblr posted a good point. What if seth had to leave the shield cause it was written in the contract they signed for payback? None of them read it before signing and HHH did say that it would be the end of the shield if they signed it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins fucking potato'ed Ambrose with those chair shots though :lol I know those are gimmicked chairs but still. Those were fucking brutal :lol


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

CM Punk.

Nah seriously having a new 3rd member would ruin their legacy which has now sky rocketed since Payback IMO.


----------



## Cobalt

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rollins fucking potato'ed Ambrose with those chair shots though :lol I know those are gimmicked chairs but still. Those were fucking brutal :lol


I was thinking that too! 

It was brutal but sold it all the more better, but I just cant get Ambrose' face out of my head when he realised what Seth had done. :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> And because I like pain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that gorgeous treacherous genius LAUGHED.


Oh dear lord. YOU TWO-TONED EVIL GENIUS! :frustrate :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rollins fucking potato'ed Ambrose with those chair shots though :lol I know those are gimmicked chairs but still. Those were fucking brutal :lol



Yes! 

He was absolutely pailing the crap outta Ambrose. Where it got super brutal for me was when Ambrose started getting hit on his chest, like there one point where you can just see the chair squeeze into his arm and... Well god damn...

There was this one scream/whimper/groan thingy as well that left Ambrose's mouth that just really got me right in the feels. That was when I got angry and was like "what the fuck seth you have made you point bitch! Put the chair down." :lmao :lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was too busy being shocked to pay attention to any sounds. Ambrose cried out? D:
Seth you monster. enaldo

Also yeah man, when Seth was wailing on Ambrose with that chair. It was just so convincing. It looked like so much pent up aggression being let out at once.


----------



## -XERO-

JacqSparrow said:


> And because I like pain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that gorgeous treacherous genius LAUGHED.





Calabrose said:


> Oh dear lord. YOU TWO-TONED EVIL GENIUS! :frustrate :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lmao

Most brutal chair shots since HHH/Taker HIAC I think. The chair was so bent, even I was surprised at the force behind those shots.

And when Ambrose rolled over and Rollins brought down the chair on his hands, goddamn :lmao


----------



## Ryan193

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

Nobody.

If they do insist on giving them an extra member Zayn.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Rollins gave no fecks whatsoever with those chair shots, even Mick Foley was praising it on twitter which probably tells you everything you need to know really.

Did anyone see this on Reigns twitter :shocked: SHIT!

@WWERomanReigns : Trust is completely dead to me


----------



## The.Great......One

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Rollins gave no fecks whatsoever with those chair shots, even Mick Foley was praising it on twitter which probably tells you everything you need to know really.
> 
> Did anyone see this on Reigns twitter :shocked: SHIT!
> 
> @WWERomanReigns : Trust is completely dead to me


:davey:davey:davey
:lelbrock	:lelbrock	:lelbrock
:rko2	:rko2	:rko2 ark2ark2

SETH YOU fUCKING ANIMAL!!!! WHAT ABOUT DA CHILDRENNNNZ


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

I just don't see how Sami Zayn fits in the Shield. From NXT I can only really see Adrian Neville working and even then it's not a perfect fit. 

I could see Prince Devitt working very well in this role, especially with his experience in Bullet Club, if he has officially signed but I guess it's all probably come a bit soon for that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

What did Foley say? Been waiting to read his reaction ever since it happened.

And Meltzer's too. Has he said anything? I know he reported that the turn was planned about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## PUNKY

Spoiler: You gotta love tumblr


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What did Foley say? Been waiting to read his reaction ever since it happened.
> 
> And Meltzer's too. Has he said anything? I know he reported that the turn was planned about 4 weeks ago.





Spoiler: Foley tweet















Heard about the Meltzer stuff too but haven't been able to find anything yet?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Spoiler: Foley tweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard about the Meltzer stuff too but haven't been able to find anything yet?



:mark: :mark: :mark:




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin

Spoiler: Dark Match after Smackdown



* Reigns, Ambrose and Show def The Wyatt Family



:lmao :lmao


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

I don't think anyone would be worth calling up just now. Keep them as a two-some as i can see Ambrose turning on Reigns soon anyway, the end is nigh for these guys unfortunately but there better breaking up whilst there still hot before they leave it too late and everyone is past caring.

Tyler Breeze and Sami Zayn should NOT be in The Shield. They should both be called up though asap.

Breeze has his gimmick and it works big time so no need to change anything. Zayn is just awesome but i don't see him as a Shield guy. Neville is the closest you would get but i think any third member wouldn't work as well and it would kind of ruin what The Shield were about.

RIP Shield. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> Someone on tumblr posted a good point. What if seth had to leave the shield cause it was written in the contract they signed for payback? None of them read it before signing and HHH did say that it would be the end of the shield if they signed it
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Would be interesting if Seth hadn't just utterly brutalized them both :lol Having to leave is one thing, beating the holy hell out of Dean is another. That chair after he was done!!!!

You mad, evil bastard prince, you :evil: Congratulations--Mick Foley just gave you props.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Yes!
> 
> He was absolutely pailing the crap outta Ambrose. Where it got super brutal for me was when Ambrose started getting hit on his chest, like there one point where you can just see the chair squeeze into his arm and... Well god damn...
> 
> There was this one scream/whimper/groan thingy as well that left Ambrose's mouth that just really got me right in the feels. That was when I got angry and was like "what the fuck seth you have made you point bitch! Put the chair down." :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


HWAT???? 

Damn, now I need to watch those 10 minutes of torture again.



Calabrose said:


> Also yeah man, when Seth was wailing on Ambrose with that chair. It was just so convincing. It looked like so much pent up aggression being let out at once.


That's actually how I came up with my theory yesterday. Because Seth just looked so furious when he was bending that chair on Dean's body. And why I think there's more to it than him wanting power. There was malice behind those shots.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: You gotta love tumblr


And that was the moment the Shield fandom was mass-murdered.

Saber, your avatar kills me :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> That's actually how I came up with my theory yesterday. Because Seth just looked so furious when he was bending that chair on Dean's body. And why I think there's more to it than him wanting power. There was malice behind those shots.


Seth never did quite move on from his and Ambrose's feud from their fcw days. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Would be interesting if Seth hadn't just utterly brutalized them both :lol Having to leave is one thing, beating the holy hell out of Dean is another. That chair after he was done!!!!
> 
> You mad, evil bastard prince, you :evil: Congratulations--Mick Foley just gave you props.
> 
> 
> 
> HWAT????
> 
> Damn, now I need to watch those 10 minutes of torture again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually how I came up with my theory yesterday. Because Seth just looked so furious when he was bending that chair on Dean's body. And why I think there's more to it than him wanting power. There was malice behind those shots.
> 
> 
> 
> And that was the moment the Shield fandom was mass-murdered.
> 
> Saber, your avatar kills me :lol



I might be over reacting a little but there is this one noise that was just super selling. I was like damn... :banderas Then again he's my boy so I'm just over sensitive :lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

Someone built a shrine for the Shield?

Why don't they show Dean's back, looked like he took more of the viscous chair shots. Orton gave Reigns a few good ones too but Rollins Da God actually fucking broke the chair off Dean's back.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Someone built a shrine for the Shield?
> 
> Why don't they show Dean's back, looked like he took more of the viscous chair shots. Orton gave Reigns a few good ones too but Rollins Da God actually fucking broke the chair off Dean's back.


Because us fangirls would have a massive breakdown. :lol


----------



## Vics1971

Oh gawd, I finally calm down and go to bed, then get up and my boys are teaming with Big Show, and Cena and Ziggler somehow seem to have got their oars in. 

Could be worse, they could be dressing up as Magneto or Sherlock Holmes, or jobbing to Rusev.


----------



## Bushmaster

Calabrose said:


> Because us fangirls would have a massive breakdown. :lol


I imagine Seth would receive a lot more death threats if people saw the damage Rollins did to him. They should have shown the damage though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SoupBro said:


> Someone built a shrine for the Shield?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they show Dean's back, looked like he took more of the viscous chair shots. Orton gave Reigns a few good ones too but Rollins Da God actually fucking broke the chair off Dean's back.



Soup, we know dude, we know. You need to have a talk w/ Da God cause it's just not on. :no: :lol

I can almost hear all the tumblr girls now... "Look at Deanie's back... Can't believe Sethie did this to him and Romie" fpalm :no: 

Hate those "nicknames" - cringe. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

tylermoxreigns said:


> Soup, we know dude, we know. You need to have a talk w/ Da God cause it's just not on. :no: :lol
> 
> I can almost hear all the tumblr girls now... "Look at Deanie's back... Can't believe Sethie did this to him and Romie" fpalm :no:
> 
> Hate those "nicknames" - cringe.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Atleast you girls didn't infect the forum with those nicknames lol. I do cringe whenever I see Slutty Bussy :deandre

Haven't been in tumblr much, found a few gifs on Rollins page but that's about it. Is Seth heel on tumblr or is he still loved?


----------



## spezzano2311

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

I'd rather no one but I really want Sami Zayn on RAW.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

HAHAHAHHA Rollins is *DAT* guy.

Absolutely delighted for the best member of The Shield getting a rub like that especially as it was unexpected.

As i said in another thread i hope Ambrose doesn't get lost in the shuffle, he's too good to be forgotten about.

Alot of credit goes to Ambrose aswell because he sold that segment like a boss and made Rollins look even better.

I'm completely gutted at the same time as The Shield still had legs to run and run and run and run. They are and were absolutely incredible as a trio and it's been a pleasure to watch them. I actually feel a bit sad thinking that the end is nigh but i hope all 3 go on to become big stars.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

Lil Jimmy, Dean Ambrose should be insane now after getting betrayed by Seth. He should talk to his imaginary 3rd member from now on.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> I can almost hear all the tumblr girls now... "Look at Deanie's back... Can't believe Sethie did this to him and Romie" fpalm :no:
> 
> Hate those "nicknames" - cringe.


I don't mind it much, but I think what some fail to realize is that's mostly just a Tapla thing. Since she has Sethie (which by all intents and purposes is practically a separate entity from Seth), she also has Romie and Deanie following the same concept. Others just really like those nicknames I guess. :lol




SoupBro said:


> Haven't been in tumblr much, found a few gifs on Rollins page but that's about it. Is Seth heel on tumblr or is he still loved?


People are playing along with the kayfabe (at least I'd like to think), but from what I've seen on tumblr and twitter peoples' hearts are broken yet they still support Seth as his fan. There are just always going to be mentally unstable fans out there who threaten to find Seth at an airport and stab him, for example. Some people... fpalm


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Seth never did quite move on from his and Ambrose's feud from their fcw days. :lol


Oh, I hope not :evil: He and Dean better take that feud to the next level now.



tylermoxreigns said:


> I might be over reacting a little but there is this one noise that was just super selling. I was like damn... :banderas Then again he's my boy so I'm just over sensitive :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I better explore it anyway  For a slightly less biased POV.



SoupBro said:


> Someone built a shrine for the Shield?
> 
> Why don't they show Dean's back, looked like he took more of the viscous chair shots. Orton gave Reigns a few good ones too but Rollins Da God actually fucking broke the chair off Dean's back.


Because Seth's no longer there to whore Dean pics out.



Vics1971 said:


> Oh gawd, I finally calm down and go to bed, then get up and my boys are teaming with Big Show, and Cena and Ziggler somehow seem to have got their oars in.
> 
> Could be worse, they could be dressing up as Magneto *or Sherlock Holmes*, or jobbing to Rusev.


I support this. Especially if it's the Benedict Cumberbatch version  *cough Sorry off-topic cough*


----------



## hornmeister

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

From NXT Neville & Zayn are due a call up but I don't think either are a good fit if they want to keep their styles & character.

Zayn really needs to come up as a singles competitor so that RAW viewers can be treated to a feud with Cesaro.

Cory graves might be a good fit, but he has a decent gimmick & look that would be compromised.

Here's a left-field suggestion, Xavier Woods. His character and link with R-Truth have pretty much flopped. He's the right size and a high flyer.


----------



## -XERO-

@WWERomanReigns
*Headed to the Gulf for answers!! #Pcola #850 @WWERoadDogg*








https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/474142886447947776

He be chillin'.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

I'd prefer no one but if I had to choose,it would be Big E.He's got great chemistry with them and needs a boost after what the 'E have done to him and his old gimmick.Also,pants :mark: Still wouldn't be the same though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> I don't mind it much, but I think what some fail to realize is that's mostly just a Tapla thing. Since she has Sethie (which by all intents and purposes is practically a separate entity from Seth), she also has Romie and Deanie following the same concept. Others just really like those nicknames I guess. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> People are playing along with the kayfabe (at least I'd like to think), but from what I've seen on tumblr and twitter peoples' hearts are broken yet they still support Seth as his fan. There are just always going to be mentally unstable fans out there who threaten to find Seth at an airport and stab him, for example. Some people... fpalm



Pretty much this. And he doesn't have psychos in his tag. 

Oh Tapla's mini shield are cuteeee. She can get away with the names for that 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba T

midnightmischief said:


> ok ready to make my comments now.
> 
> first of all... I did this tonight when I got home and wanted to share it with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I think I am a major glutton for punishment... I watched the breakup yesterday on stream and now raw is on tv I am watching again.... don't know if my heart will take it.
> 
> 
> I have to say, it really took me by surprise. I mean how well done was that. even when seth grabbed the two chairs and brought them in the ring, I only wondered for a second why he hadn't given one to dean and then just shrugged it off as eh, dean will grab it later. then when dean and roman stepped forward towards hhh and randy and seth stood there then raised the chair, I just figured he was getting ready to hit evolution. I was so fooled that even when he started moving forward I thought that he had just missed his cue, then BAMM!!!!!! Romans on the ground. I was definitely in deans shoes at that moment.
> I was even so shocked that I didn't even register that they took romans vest off again...:lmao
> 
> one thing though, and I am not claiming to have suspected anything beforehand because I really didn't but...
> after the match at payback when they were hugging/celebrating I felt that seth didn't really hug roman and actually kind
> of pushed him away or at least that's what it looked like to me in the various gifs that were posted. Also in the interview afterwards I had the fleeting thought that seth wasn't really interacting with the guys like he usually would but again just brushed it off with 'eh maybe he is just too tired'
> now, of course my mind is racing thinking there were signs but they were just really subtle
> 
> as for where they all go now???? I have no clue and wouldn't want to speculate. however I really think this is it - no inside job or anything.
> 
> I just want to know WHY SETH WHY???
> 
> now I feel a bit better getting that off my chest. thank you all for putting up with my rambles....
> 
> also just a note: those who were talking about their ring tones on their phones, I feel your pain.. someone rang me today and it just all came back to me lol - not going to change the ringtone though.


What in the entire fuck.


It is a scripted show people, you'll still live tomorrow.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

lol F S reading through these comments i sense some people are close to ending their lives. It's not worth it people lol.

This thread has always been a bit out there though. It always seems that by commenting you have interrupted a few girls flicking their bean.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> HAHAHAHHA Rollins is *DAT* guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely delighted for the best member of The Shield getting a rub like that especially as it was unexpected.
> 
> 
> 
> As i said in another thread i hope Ambrose doesn't get lost in the shuffle, he's too good to be forgotten about.
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of credit goes to Ambrose aswell because he sold that segment like a boss and made Rollins look even better.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm completely gutted at the same time as The Shield still had legs to run and run and run and run. They are and were absolutely incredible as a trio and it's been a pleasure to watch them. I actually feel a bit sad thinking that the end is nigh but i hope all 3 go on to become big stars.



Agree with quite a lot of this post. It's kinda bittersweet. Whilst they were so badass as a trio they need to split in order to reach their full potential, which everyone wants, but they also want the bad-assery that is the Shield unity. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

midnightmischief said:


> ok ready to make my comments now.
> 
> first of all... I did this tonight when I got home and wanted to share it with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I think I am a major glutton for punishment... I watched the breakup yesterday on stream and now raw is on tv I am watching again.... don't know if my heart will take it.
> 
> 
> I have to say, it really took me by surprise. I mean how well done was that. even when seth grabbed the two chairs and brought them in the ring, I only wondered for a second why he hadn't given one to dean and then just shrugged it off as eh, dean will grab it later. then when dean and roman stepped forward towards hhh and randy and seth stood there then raised the chair, I just figured he was getting ready to hit evolution. I was so fooled that even when he started moving forward I thought that he had just missed his cue, then BAMM!!!!!! Romans on the ground. I was definitely in deans shoes at that moment.
> I was even so shocked that I didn't even register that they took romans vest off again...:lmao
> 
> one thing though, and I am not claiming to have suspected anything beforehand because I really didn't but...
> after the match at payback when they were hugging/celebrating I felt that seth didn't really hug roman and actually kind
> of pushed him away or at least that's what it looked like to me in the various gifs that were posted. Also in the interview afterwards I had the fleeting thought that seth wasn't really interacting with the guys like he usually would but again just brushed it off with 'eh maybe he is just too tired'
> now, of course my mind is racing thinking there were signs but they were just really subtle
> 
> as for where they all go now???? I have no clue and wouldn't want to speculate. however I really think this is it - no inside job or anything.
> 
> I just want to know WHY SETH WHY???
> 
> now I feel a bit better getting that off my chest. thank you all for putting up with my rambles....
> 
> also just a note: those who were talking about their ring tones on their phones, I feel your pain.. someone rang me today and it just all came back to me lol - not going to change the ringtone though.


Wow how did i miss this before !!!  Oh midnight... The dedication. :lmao:lmao:lmao What does the hubby think of it ?


----------



## Irwin Navarro

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

In an ideal world, I would like to see CM Punk return at MITB to team with Ambrose/Reigns against HHH/Orton/Rollins. 

However realistically speaking, I think its best to go for Big E Langston. He doesnt have to JOIN the Shield but become more of like an ally who's helping them out.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

tylermoxreigns said:


> Agree with quite a lot of this post. It's kinda bittersweet. Whilst they were so badass as a trio they need to split in order to reach their full potential, which everyone wants, but they also want the bad-assery that is the Shield unity.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is that you in the avatar with the Ambrose before hoes t-shirt?


----------



## JacqSparrow

-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWERomanReigns
> *Headed to the Gulf for answers!! #Pcola #850 @WWERoadDogg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/474142886447947776
> 
> He be chillin'.


So are we to presume that Road Dogg is now his source of comfort? :lol

So I took a nap this afternoon, and my subconscious decided it wanted to make a crack prediction for Raw next week: I dreamed that Trips came out with Seth and, in Paul Heyman fashion, started yelling, "My client, Seth Rollins, defeated the Shield last Monday night on Raw!" a bunch of times.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingJohn

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

If they do, it would have to be somebody from NXT, Zayn wouldn't be bad, but I'd rather him stay a solo act and not change his gimmick. Personally I'd pick Corey Graves.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I Love Tumblr


----------



## Bearodactyl

I was lurking the internets yesterday, and somehow happened on that pic of Seth, Randy and Trips standing together smugly backstage.

Instantly pissed off.

That's how you know an angle was done right...


----------



## -XERO-

JacqSparrow said:


> So are we to presume that Road Dogg is now his source of comfort? :lolSent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I didn't even think much of it until I read your reply.

But I think I found the answer.....

@WWERoadDogg
*[email protected] P-Cola 2 P-Cola, you know what you have to do! It's time to go to WAR! #OUDK*














*MORE WAR, Y'ALL!* 

lol


----------



## charsace

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

If they did add someone they could add samuray del sol. WWE needs another masked wrestler who is respected.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*










:duck


----------



## Telos

Midnight... :lmao :lmao :lmao Thanks for that laugh. 

A few thoughts on this whole angle:

It doesn't strike me as a setup to take out Evolution from within. I've heard the comparison to the Bryan/Wyatt angle. I wasn't convinced at that time that Bryan's allegiance to the Wyatts was genuine, nor that the angle would last long. I was right. Bryan was too miscast as a lackey when he was the most over babyface at the time. This whole deal with Rollins is different. He swung that chair with malice behind each shot, and with no hesitation. His attack on Ambrose was especially brutal. 

Ambrose sold everything like a pro. The timing of his shocked demeanor, not _immediately_ reacting the moment the chair hit Reigns because it was unexpected, and you could see him struggling to process what had just happened...

"What the-- Roman's down...How? YOU??? Why? With THEM? WHY???"

Looking at Reigns down on the mat, then processing that Rollins did it, then noticing Triple H and Orton are in on it, and once Ambrose finally processed it, went after Rollins only to get attacked by him as well. And the sounds that came out of Ambrose toward the end of Rollins' attack, made it seem like all the breath was being taken out of his lungs. As a viewer I saw it as brutal, like Rollins was trying to kill him. The chair was destroyed and yet Rollins continued swinging.

I can understand the theory that maybe it's a trick by Rollins against Evo, but it would seem like an extreme measure to take, and what would be the endgame? It would only piss Triple H further, it wouldn't do anything to stop him. A swerve to the swerve would be even more perplexing than the initial swerve. It's just difficult for those who followed The Shield to grasp that these three guys, who are as close as brothers, would have one of their own betray the group like that. But this is how we're supposed to feel about it. We're supposed to be bothered by it. Now all we want to know is what's next.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SóniaPortugal said:


> I Love Tumblr


:lol



Bearodactyl said:


> I was lurking the internets yesterday, and somehow happened on that pic of Seth, Randy and Trips standing together smugly backstage.
> 
> Instantly pissed off.
> 
> That's how you know an angle was done right...






















-UNDEAD- said:


> I didn't even think much of it until I read your reply.
> 
> But I think I found the answer.....
> 
> @WWERoadDogg
> *[email protected] P-Cola 2 P-Cola, you know what you have to do! It's time to go to WAR! #OUDK*


:lmao Opportunistic, isn't he?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok now anyone else who says Rollins joined Evolution to take them out from within. STOP. :lmao :lmao

The Bryan/Wyatt thing is different. It wasn't planned. It was WWE knowing they fucked up and retconning the whole angle. I remember reading reports that HHH convinced Vince not to continue the angle as Bryan as a heel then would take away all his momentum and piss off the crowd, plus they got lucky the crowd shat on Batista so they had no choice.

This Rollins angle is getting them the exact response they desired. People want Reigns to MDK Rollins. They are legit upset that the Shield split (like we saw in Midnight's post : ) and it works for all three guys because as a group, there's nothing left for them to do.

People are still refusing to believe it I guess and that's fine in a way :lol Wrestling's much more fun when you look at things as a mark, not a smark.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SóniaPortugal said:


> I Love Tumblr


This just makes me love Seth even more. I have a soft spot for a good dickish villain and after RAW he pretty much exactly fits that bill.

This entire situation puts me in mind of how I feel whenever the Doctor regenerates. On the one hand I'm sad because I don't want to see the current incarnation end but I'm also really damn excited to see what comes next.

So it's like that. I really didn't want to ever genuinely see the Shield break up, but now it's happened I can't help but be really damn psyched for where they go with it and what these guys go on to do next now it's no longer the three of them united.

And really, this was fucking expertly done. And that beatdown with the chair was just goddamn heart-wrenching. I mean if he'd hit them once to floor them then handed the beatdown off to Orton, that'd be one thing. But he absolutely fucking wailed on Ambrose with that chair and even curbstomped him on it. It's just... it was terrible to watch it happen but also brilliant to watch it happen.

I just don't know what to feel, except amazement and anticipation.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Opportunistic, isn't he?


That is superb. THAT look from Rollins :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora

SóniaPortugal said:


> I Love Tumblr


Love it! :lol :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> I Love Tumblr



Oh lord
This is kinda fpalm but kinda :lol (Y) at the same time




RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Is that you in the avatar with the Ambrose before hoes t-shirt?



Yeah, it's me.

I'm gonna change this cos it's kinda embarrassing lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> That is superb. THAT look from Rollins :lmao


I've never been Triple H fan, but since he is "The Boss", he's grow on me


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Tumblr is being melodramatic is one of the best things


----------



## The Philosopher

SeedAcademy said:


> No one, The Shield isn't dead (yet), just incredibly damaged missing a core part of who they were. Likewise, the Wyatts, are in that same boat. I say they should have kept Bray off TV for a little bit instead of having him return on this coming SD. This way you would have two damaged groups struggling for survival at the moment. Just think if the ending of the next RAW, were to have this New-Evolution, once again some way manipulatively get the upper hand and start beating the hell out of Reigns and Ambrose. Then at the most desperate moment, of all people, Harper and Rowan come out show casing some power moves (like the way Rowan beautifully destroyed Jey Uso for the win on RAW) helping Reigns and Ambrose out. A confused and beaten Reigns getting to his feet, not being able to stand up straight, looking at a crazy faced Harper for a few long seconds in the eyes then just having Harper and Rowan slither out of the ring and walk out. Like or dislike the idea, I don't care, I'm just a fan that would be wondering what the hell was going to happen next.


Believe in THE SHITT FAMILY?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Erik.

We gonna see this!

Imagine if all this lead to a few epic battles between Rollins and Ambrose to which we saw on FCW!


----------



## tbp82

Just wondering why so many people think this will lead to Ambrose vs. Rollins and not Reigns vs. Rollins? So many people here seem to think that Reigns vs. Rollins is not even possible. Is it just wishful thinking because that's what you want to see or wishful thinking because you are holding out hope that Rollins is gonna be more than just a small obstacle for Reigns to go through to get to Triple H? or do you think Reigns will just be involved in other things?


----------



## NeyNey

Okay, it's been 1 day.
Rollins why, WHY???? 
It's still.. ..why?? 



Spoiler: Pics from SD






Frico said:


> After months and months of seeing pics from dark match like these it's kinda just hit me. Hey waiter, I'll have another one of those feels.












(Dean with that GOAT expression, just like _"Well, we are two now.. *shrugs* *shrug duck face*"_ :lmao :lmao :lmao)



But in all seriousness...
WHYYY???? WHAT IS THIS??? 
Reigns and Ambrose look totally naked without Rollins.. enaldo enaldo THE PICTURE IS WRONG!


RAINNMAKAHH said:


> From the SD spoilers, seems like they are stretching this out a bit but they HAVE to give an explanation on Raw. And an Ambrose promo.


I need fucking monday fucking RIGHT NOW!!!!
Some of you awesome guys wrote some beautiful things, and I can't wait so see what Ambrose will do.... just being hurt, betrayed by his best friend, the hate, the disappointment, the sadness, the rage.... when Ambrose suffers and drowns in his feelings... :banderas :banderas :banderas 
Just relized that it wouldn't be a normal Shield promo we all looking forward to.. enaldo



Spoiler: Midnight's altar






midnightmischief said:


> first of all... I did this tonight when I got home and wanted to share it with you all.






Thank you so much for posting this awesome shit, even though you knew some wouldn't understand and just hate. :lol :clap
Your plan to give us a good laugh and put a smile on our faces worked. :lmao 
Fuck the rest. 


midnightmischief said:


> then when dean and roman stepped forward towards hhh and randy and seth stood there then raised the chair, I just figured he was getting ready to hit evolution. I was so fooled that even when he started moving forward I thought that he had just missed his cue, then BAMM!!!!!!


I feel you, same happend to me.. but I thought Rollins moved 'cause HHH and Orton are about to run into the ring and the cameras were just too slow to get a Pic of them slipping through the ropes... ................WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY...


----------



## Erik.

tbp82 said:


> Just wondering why so many people think this will lead to Ambrose vs. Rollins and not Reigns vs. Rollins? So many people here seem to think that Reigns vs. Rollins is not even possible. Is it just wishful thinking because that's what you want to see or wishful thinking because you are holding out hope that Rollins is gonna be more than just a small obstacle for Reigns to go through to get to Triple H? or do you think Reigns will just be involved in other things?


I think it will be Reigns/HHH as the rumours tend to be. That will have to leave Rollins/Ambrose? Unless we end up getting Orton/Ambrose, but then where does that leave Rollins? I can personally see Orton competing for the title again, Rollins/Ambrose putting on 15+ minute clinics on PPV showing off superb storytelling in the process whilst HHH/Reigns headlines over them.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Just wondering why so many people think this will lead to Ambrose vs. Rollins and not Reigns vs. Rollins? So many people here seem to think that Reigns vs. Rollins is not even possible. Is it just wishful thinking because that's what you want to see or wishful thinking because you are holding out hope that Rollins is gonna be more than just a small obstacle for Reigns to go through to get to Triple H? or do you think Reigns will just be involved in other things?


Because Seth hit 2 times in Roman and destroyed Dean (I think it was 12 times)

Because in "Backstage Pass" Seth looked over Dean for longer.

Who attacked Roman was Orton then will be Orton vs. Roman


----------



## Vics1971

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Ok now anyone else who says Rollins joined Evolution to take them out from within. STOP. :lmao :lmao
> 
> The Bryan/Wyatt thing is different. It wasn't planned. It was WWE knowing they fucked up and retconning the whole angle. I remember reading reports that HHH convinced Vince not to continue the angle as Bryan as a heel then would take away all his momentum and piss off the crowd, plus they got lucky the crowd shat on Batista so they had no choice.
> 
> This Rollins angle is getting them the exact response they desired. People want Reigns to MDK Rollins. They are legit upset that the Shield split (like we saw in Midnight's post : ) and it works for all three guys because as a group, there's nothing left for them to do.
> 
> People are still refusing to believe it I guess and that's fine in a way :lol Wrestling's much more fun when you look at things as a mark, not a smark.


I think people should just be allowed to feel what they feel about it without feeling mocked. Not directing that at you btw. I can understand where you're coming from.

No one knows how this is all going to go yet. I personally think they've fucked up splitting them up just now, but I can accept that I'm in a minority with this, so be it. I also think they'll fuck up further. As long as if they do it doesn't end up with one or more of them languishing in lower mid card, because I couldn't give a rats ass anymore if that happens. Let's just see, I'll be more than happy to be wrong, I just don't think I am yet.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh lord
> This is kinda fpalm but kinda :lol (Y) at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, it's me.
> 
> I'm gonna change this cos it's kinda embarrassing lol*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


HAHA embarrassing in what way? You look good in the top (in a non creepy internet stalker way), I've got the same top. I prefer Rollins but the T-Shirt is just genius.


----------



## rockdig1228

Erik. said:


> I think it will be Reigns/HHH as the rumours tend to be. That will have to leave Rollins/Ambrose? Unless we end up getting Orton/Ambrose, but then where does that leave Rollins? I can personally see Orton competing for the title again, Rollins/Ambrose putting on 15+ minute clinics on PPV showing off superb storytelling in the process whilst HHH/Reigns headlines over them.


The other thing about Orton that people have forgotten in this whole storyline: the guy wasn't pinned or submitted for the title and he still hasn't gotten a rematch!

I understand why they went into Evolution vs. Shield so quickly after Mania (since they knew Batista would be leaving), but Orton still has unfinished business in the title picture. I honestly wouldn't mind Orton vs. Bryan in a solo match again if they keep the title on Bryan.


----------



## tbp82

Erik. said:


> I think it will be Reigns/HHH as the rumours tend to be. That will have to leave Rollins/Ambrose? Unless we end up getting Orton/Ambrose, but then where does that leave Rollins? I can personally see Orton competing for the title again, Rollins/Ambrose putting on 15+ minute clinics on PPV showing off superb storytelling in the process whilst HHH/Reigns headlines over them.


So you're going with ZERO possibility of Roman vs. Seth?


----------



## Bushmaster

Erik. said:


> We gonna see this!
> 
> Imagine if all this lead to a few epic battles between Rollins and Ambrose to which we saw on FCW!


Ah I remember that from Dean. Attacked Seth for no reason at all, the Blackout on the chair and all those chairshots were warranted. Dirty Dean deserved to get destroyed by Da God :rollins


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> Because Seth hit 2 times in Roman and destroyed Dean (I think it was 12 times)
> 
> Because in "Backstage Pass" Seth looked over Dean for longer.
> 
> Who attacked Roman was Orton then will be Orton vs. Roman


Is to attack Dean for longer yes but is to be the cost of brotherly love


----------



## Joshi Judas

Vics1971 said:


> I think people should just be allowed to feel what they feel about it without feeling mocked. Not directing that at you btw. I can understand where you're coming from.
> 
> No one knows how this is all going to go yet. I personally think they've fucked up splitting them up just now, but I can accept that I'm in a minority with this, so be it. I also think they'll fuck up further. As long as if they do it doesn't end up with one or more of them languishing in lower mid card, because I couldn't give a rats ass anymore if that happens. Let's just see, I'll be more than happy to be wrong, I just don't think I am yet.


You took my post way too seriously, was a joke :lmao

It's not mocking, it's just so far fetched, it's impossible imo :lol

That ending and turn will be remembered for years to come- whether you think it was good or bad is up to you of course but it was shocking and will have long term consequences for each men's careers. And it was certainly memorable.

Going back on it just to reveal this was an elaborate ruse by The Shield to destroy a group they have beaten twice, by letting their Architect destroy them and break a steel chair on their backs would cheapen the entire moment.

There's wishful thinking and then there's that.

Many people including me still miss The Shield and so are envisioning scenarios and that's okay. Some are just joking around, but there are some people who legitimately believe Seth's a mole in Evolution and they should use more common sense imo :draper2



As for the swerve, it reminds me of when DX was the hottest babyface stable and HHH turned heel, going solo. In an interview somewhere he said that he and Billy, Road Dogg etc debated whether it was the right decision at the time but it's best to end a stable at a high point rather than the fans begging for it to end like the NWO or Aces and Eights.

Another one is the Two Man Power Trip. It came just a month after a LONG angle where HHH paid off Rikishi to run Austin over with a car. They had a deeply personal blood feud that ended in a 3 stages of hell match at No Way Out, one month before Mania 17, where Austin faced Rock and turned heel with Vince to win the title. Next night in a steel cage match I think, HHH comes out with a hammer, presumably to destroy Austin but hits Rock instead and HHH/Austin/Vince share a beer in the ring.

There are high chances they fuck it up but seeing how careful they've been with the Shield so far, I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> Okay, it's been 1 day.
> Rollins why, WHY????
> It's still.. ..why??
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics from SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Dean with that GOAT expression, just like _"Well, we are two now.. *shrugs* *shrug duck face*"_ :lmao :lmao :lmao)
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness...
> WHYYY???? WHAT IS THIS???
> Reigns and Ambrose look totally naked without Rollins.. enaldo enaldo THE PICTURE IS WRONG!
> 
> I need fucking monday fucking RIGHT NOW!!!!
> Some of you awesome guys wrote some beautiful things, and I can't wait so see what Ambrose will do.... just being hurt, betrayed by his best friend, the hate, the disappointment, the sadness, the rage.... when Ambrose suffers and drowns in his feelings... :banderas :banderas :banderas
> Just relized that it wouldn't be a normal Shield promo we all looking forward to.. enaldo












It's wrong. It's all wrong.



rockdig1228 said:


> The other thing about Orton that people have forgotten in this whole storyline: the guy wasn't pinned or submitted for the title and he still hasn't gotten a rematch!


Because Randy never gets a break, poor guy :lol He's been overshadowed by basically EVERYONE even when he was supposedly on top. And now he's going to get overshadowed by Seth in his own stable.

He can't even win on Tumblr:










Stuck with a Burger King crown of all things. Tsk.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Because Seth hit 2 times in Roman and destroyed Dean (I think it was 12 times)
> 
> Because in "Backstage Pass" Seth looked over Dean for longer.
> 
> Who attacked Roman was Orton then will be Orton vs. Roman


1.) The chair shots I took as them giving Roman a break since he took the cane shots the night before


2.) "Backstage Pass" you may be onto something here. Triple H and Orton spent most of thier time with/over Roman while Seth even gave Dean a sickening look. Seth definately spent more time over Dean than Roman.


3.) I think you might be onto something here to. Orton did attack Roman and he was granted the match with Roman.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I may have misunderstood 
But from what happened on RAW 
I'll go with 

Seth vs Dean

Orton/Triple H vs Roman

I would love Orton/Triple H vs Dean, but I do not see it happening


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tbp82 said:


> Just wondering why so many people think this will lead to Ambrose vs. Rollins and not Reigns vs. Rollins? So many people here seem to think that Reigns vs. Rollins is not even possible. Is it just wishful thinking because that's what you want to see or wishful thinking because you are holding out hope that Rollins is gonna be more than just a *small obstacle for Reigns to go through to get to Triple H?* or do you think Reigns will just be involved in other things?





tbp82 said:


> So you're going with ZERO possibility of Roman vs. Seth?


I don't get why you think if Roman and Seth do have a feud it would be so one sided. Why would they go to all this trouble of booking every member of the Shield this strongly (albeit Roman the strongest) and then have it be some kind of lil stepping stone match for Roman to run through on his way to Triple H when the greatest rivalries in the history of the biz have always been the personal issues based on history and hatred. 

Is there anymore bitter hatred than 2 best friends turned enemies, it would be a money rivalry that the whole audience is invested in, proved in no small part to the ridiculously emotional reaction we've seen over the past couple days with the betrayal.

They are scarily low on top stars atm they need all 3 to get over and have booked them as such, why let one squash the other if they feud, hell they might let Seth win and face Bryan with the Authority behind him and prep Roman for the rumble next year with a feud with Trips anyway :draper2


----------



## Daemon_Rising

How drained were that crowd? Good of them to muster up some 'you sold out' chants but you could tell there was a collective feeling of wishing to throw up. It wasn't good, it wasn't bad, it was just poor timing and nobody really wanted to see anything like this.

In my opinion this was the wrong way to end The Shield. It felt weak, and feels like they have gone out with a whimper and not a bang. But what do I know, we have a wonderful creative team so lets all trust in their wonderful ideas and see where this goes :lmao


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> Stuck with a Burger King crown of all things. Tsk.


:lol

wonder how edited friday's show will be..


----------



## tbp82

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I don't get why you think if Roman and Seth do have a feud it would be so one sided. Why would they go to all this trouble of booking every member of the Shield this strongly (albeit Roman the strongest) and then have it be some kind of lil stepping stone match for Roman to run through on his way to Triple H when the greatest rivalries in the history of the biz have always been the personal issues based on history and hatred.
> 
> Is there anymore bitter hatred than 2 best friends turned enemies, it would be a money rivalry that the whole audience is invested in, proved in no small part to the ridiculously emotional reaction we've seen over the past couple days with the betrayal.
> 
> They are scarily low on top stars atm they need all 3 to get over and have booked them as such, why let one squash the other if they feud, hell they might let Seth win and face Bryan with the Authority behind him and prep Roman for the rumble next year with a feud with Trips anyway :draper2



Why I think it'd be so one sided is pretty much previous booking. I don't even think it would be a Roman vs. Rollins feud at all. I think it would be to Triple H with a to get to me you have to beat Seth Rollins one on one first. Then next it'd be to get to me you have to beat Orton then I wouldn't be surprised if the week before Triple H vs. Roman Trips threw out you've never beaten Bray Wyatt and lost to him twice so if you cant overcome this our match is off.

Also, I don't see Triple H losing to Roman if the lowest member of Evolution could beat him. Unless its with heavy inteferance. If anything I'd think it'd be the other way around where Dean faces Seth first Seth wins then during the Roman vs. Triple H match Seth cost Roman the match then Roman gets Seth next or same scenario just replace Triple H with Orton


----------



## Romangirl252

On facebook I seen pictures from smackdown and read the spoilers...I don't know if I wanna watch smackdown but I probably end up watching it


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> I may have misunderstood
> But from what happened on RAW
> I'll go with
> 
> Seth vs Dean
> 
> Orton/Triple H vs Roman
> 
> I would love Orton/Triple H vs Dean, but I do not see it happening


Hmmm am not to misunderstand Sonia maybe is to only understand is what man is afraid :genius


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tbp82 said:


> Why I think it'd be so one sided is pretty much previous booking. I don't even think it would be a Roman vs. Rollins feud at all. I think it would be to Triple H with a to get to me you have to beat Seth Rollins one on one first. Then next it'd be to get to me you have to beat Orton then I wouldn't be surprised if the week before Triple H vs. Roman Trips threw out you've never beaten Bray Wyatt and lost to him twice so if you cant overcome this our match is off.


Don't think they'll book Rollins as the stepping stone after the crowd reaction from Monday. If anything he and Dean's stock rose because they now know the audience is incredibly emotionally invested in all 3 not just Roman, but we'll just agree to disagree on that one.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins and Reigns will possibly have a match before his showdown with Hunter, and of course Reigns goes over but the feud is with Ambrose imo. He'll personally want payback on Seth while HHH will want Roman for himself.

Reigns goes over now, but the rivalry is revisited later of course. But no chance Reigns vs Rollins happens at a PPV this soon.


----------



## tbp82

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rollins and Reigns will possibly have a match before his showdown with Hunter, and of course Reigns goes over but the feud is with Ambrose imo. He'll personally want payback on Seth while HHH will want Roman for himself.
> 
> Reigns goes over now, but the rivalry is revisited later of course. But no chance Reigns vs Rollins happens at a PPV this soon.


Agreed. I think a Roman vs. Seth match would most likely be a one off. I actually think there is a good chance all three are in the Money In the Bank match itself although I don't think Roman Reigns should be in the MITB match. If not I think we could get the new Evolution vs. Roman Reigns/Dean Ambrose and a Superfriend (Ziggler Big Show Cena) or we get 2/3 of new Evolution Seth/Orton vs. Roman Ambrose.


----------



## Vics1971

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You took my post way too seriously, was a joke :lmao
> 
> It's not mocking, it's just so far fetched, it's impossible imo :lol
> 
> That ending and turn will be remembered for years to come- whether you think it was good or bad is up to you of course but it was shocking and will have long term consequences for each men's careers. And it was certainly memorable.
> 
> Going back on it just to reveal this was an elaborate ruse by The Shield to destroy a group they have beaten twice, by letting their Architect destroy them and break a steel chair on their backs would cheapen the entire moment.
> 
> There's wishful thinking and then there's that.
> 
> Many people including me still miss The Shield and so are envisioning scenarios and that's okay. Some are just joking around, but there are some people who legitimately believe Seth's a mole in Evolution and they should use more common sense imo :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> As for the swerve, it reminds me of when DX was the hottest babyface stable and HHH turned heel, going solo. In an interview somewhere he said that he and Billy, Road Dogg etc debated whether it was the right decision at the time but it's best to end a stable at a high point rather than the fans begging for it to end like the NWO or Aces and Eights.
> 
> Another one is the Two Man Power Trip. It came just a month after a LONG angle where HHH paid off Rikishi to run Austin over with a car. They had a deeply personal blood feud that ended in a 3 stages of hell match at No Way Out, one month before Mania 17, where Austin faced Rock and turned heel with Vince to win the title. Next night in a steel cage match I think, HHH comes out with a hammer, presumably to destroy Austin but hits Rock instead and HHH/Austin/Vince share a beer in the ring.
> 
> There are high chances they fuck it up but seeing how careful they've been with the Shield so far, I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt.


Like I said I wasn't directing the mocking comment at you. I just read your post after something else not on here and somehow connected it. My fault I suppose for not making that clear, it's been a bad day. I don't think the chance of a double swerve is totally out of the question, or so far fetched, this is WWE we're talking about! They could well get to a certain point with it and then think it isn't working and try and fix it that way. It's been done more than once, they could do it again. I myself think there is little chance of it though. I gave up wishful thinking where the WWE is concerned quite a while ago.

I don't dispute how good the ending was and never will. It is going to be remembered for years to come just like the past storylines you mentioned. I certainly remember those, and earlier ones too. Some turn out well others don't, and it's good that you have so much faith in WWE with this one, but I'm afraid I don't. Here's to hoping that those long term consequences you speak of for all three of the guys are good ones though because that's all I want, particularly for Ambrose.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tbp82 said:


> Agreed. I think a Roman vs. Seth match would most likely be a one off. I actually think there is a good chance all three are in the Money In the Bank match itself although I don't think Roman Reigns should be in the MITB match. If not I think we could get the new Evolution vs. Roman Reigns/Dean Ambrose and a Superfriend (Ziggler Big Show Cena) or we get 2/3 of new Evolution *Seth/Orton vs. Roman Ambrose*.


That would work and give Reigns a nice transition to go after Triple H thereafter with Rollins against Ambrose. I don't trust them with adding "super friends" to any angle, especially when they might include Cena or Show (N)


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

With some people there appearance would have to have a more badass look to suit the shield. For example sandow talking all posh wouldnt suit. Also ziggler with the whole showoff thing would have to go 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## Bushmaster

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rollins and Reigns will possibly have a match before his showdown with Hunter, and of course Reigns goes over but the feud is with Ambrose imo. He'll personally want payback on Seth while HHH will want Roman for himself.
> 
> Reigns goes over now, but the rivalry is revisited later of course. But no chance Reigns vs Rollins happens at a PPV this soon.


Rollins and Dean feud will probably be more interesting to be honest. Better matches and better promos between the two rather than seeing HHH talk and Roman say a line or 2. Their styles mesh really good too, I wouldn't have to worry about one of them looking weak since they both can sell with the best of them.

Hopefully Seth and Roman is a one off so Seth can move on to a better opponent. That could be feud of the year if WWE is invested in it because the talent is surely there.


----------



## Creative name

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

If they were to add a 3rd member to replace Rollins I would for it to be Solomon Crowe. Crowe & Ambrose can have their reunion from CZW.


----------



## tbp82

This is really a very tedious time for Dean and Seth. I'm not including Roman here because until proven otherwise its obvious he's in good hands within WWE. But, the WORST THING WWE COULD DO is have Dean come out Monday and talk about Seth and how he's gonna get revenge etc...and they have Roman say he'll take out Orton and Triple H. They can't let Roman just brush Seth's actions off and look at him as not worth his time. Although Roman will be the one to go over Seth or even dominate Seth in a match the worst thing they can do is let Roman ignore him. I'm the biggest Roman Reings mark as you guys like to refer to it on this board and I don't want to see Roman just blow this Seth thing off.


----------



## ceeder

tbp82 said:


> This is really a very *tedious* time for Dean and Seth. I'm not including Roman here because until proven otherwise its obvious he's in good hands within WWE. But, the WORST THING WWE COULD DO is have Dean come out Monday and talk about Seth and how he's gonna get revenge etc...and they have Roman say he'll take out Orton and Triple H. They can't let Roman just brush Seth's actions off and look at him as not worth his time. Although Roman will be the one to go over Seth or even dominate Seth in a match the worst thing they can do is let Roman ignore him. I'm the biggest Roman Reings mark as you guys like to refer to it on this board and I don't want to see Roman just blow this Seth thing off.


Tedious...? Not sure if you meant something else, but this is anything but a tedious time for Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## tbp82

ceeder said:


> Tedious...? Not sure if you meant something else, but this is anything but a tedious time for Rollins and Ambrose.


Wrong word from me. I meant shakey or turbelent typing to fast so my dumb a** typed tedious. This is absolutely not a boring time for Dean and Seth at all. Just mean that how these next few months are handled for those to will tell where they are headed for the next year or so. One will most likely get left behind here.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Triple H sit down interview with Cole, chose Seth because he's the smart one (that's a shoot obvs). Hunter smug as hell as usual.


----------



## hhhshovel

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

jinder mahal


----------



## LPPrince

LPPrince said:


> HHH's shit eating grin, goddamn hahahaha
> 
> Dude is giddy as fuck





LPPrince said:


> If, hypothetically speaking, this is an inside job and really Rollins is still with The Shield, I'm gonna laugh even harder at HHH's smugness


^from the other thread


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Wrong word from me. I meant shakey or turbelent typing to fast so my dumb a** typed tedious. This is absolutely not a boring time for Dean and Seth at all. Just mean that how these next few months are handled for those to will tell where they are headed for the next year or so. *One will most likely get left behind here*.


What?
You Roman fans do not give any value to Seth and Dean.
Seth and Dean were those who sold the segment on RAW


----------



## JacqSparrow

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Triple H sit down interview with Cole, chose Seth because he's the smart one (that's a shoot obvs). Hunter smug as hell as usual.


He is the smart one 

Cutting right to the heart with that interview though :lol Dammit, Trips is really good at making you want to slap the taste out of his mouth. Never change, Trips. Never change.

He may have to worry once Dean decides it's time to go Joker. It's going to be like seeing a good version of Jim Moriarty taking on Seth's evil version of Sherlock.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Triple H sit down interview with Cole, chose Seth because he's the smart one (that's a shoot obvs). Hunter smug as hell as usual.



You gotta love this Triple H  :lmao
But what he said is logical, Seth is the brain of The Shield

I noticed that The Shield = Harry Potter trio 

Roman = Harry Potter, the chosen one

Seth = Hermione, the brain

Dean = Ron, the king or heart

And I prefer Dean/Ron


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

They have their "Powerhouse" in Roman Reigns
They have their "Unpredictable" Dean Ambrose
They need their "High Flyer" enter Adrian Neville


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*

I really don't want WWE to add a new member.

But, if they *HAVE* to, then I'll go with Solomon Crowe.

He and Ambrose have history, so he can be trusted.


----------



## NeyNey

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Triple H sit down interview with Cole, chose Seth because he's the smart one (that's a shoot obvs). Hunter smug as hell as usual.


THAT FUCKING ASSHOLE :lmao "I-HA-'M _GREAT_!!!"

... enaldo


----------



## Aficionado

DGenerationMC said:


> I really don't want WWE to add a new member.
> 
> But, if they *HAVE* to, then I'll go with Solomon Crowe.
> 
> He and Ambrose have history, so he can be trusted.


I hate to be that guy and all but Dean Ambrose and Solomon Crowe technically do not have any past with each other. Jon Moxley and Sami Callahan might but that does not fit in with WWE canon.

I think a sleeper pick to fill the spot, provided they do intend to add another member could be the rumored masked Tyson Kidd.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Trips is such a great heel like...good lord. :banderas
I want Monday to be heeerrreee goddamnit


----------



## Joshi Judas

SoupBro said:


> Rollins and Dean feud will probably be more interesting to be honest. Better matches and better promos between the two rather than seeing HHH talk and Roman say a line or 2. Their styles mesh really good too, I wouldn't have to worry about one of them looking weak since they both can sell with the best of them.
> 
> Hopefully Seth and Roman is a one off so Seth can move on to a better opponent. That could be feud of the year if WWE is invested in it because the talent is surely there.



I already have the perfect situation in mind 

Let Seth vs Roman be a one off for now. Reigns goes over, moves on to HHH, Rollins gets into a feud with Ambrose where both trade a few wins.

I'd say by Mania 31, Reigns is guaranteed to be champion. Let Rollins win MITB this year or the next, and after Reigns retains in a hard fought title match, Seth cashes in thus reigniting the feud, only this time it will be on a more even playing field :banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

SóniaPortugal said:


> I noticed that The Shield = Harry Potter trio
> 
> Roman = Harry Potter, the chosen one
> 
> Seth = Hermione, the brain
> 
> Dean = Ron, the king or heart
> 
> And I prefer Dean/Ron


I need to get this image out of my head :lmao :lmao

Hermione knows how to take care of her hair though 



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I already have the perfect situation in mind
> 
> Let Seth vs Roman be a one off for now. Reigns goes over, moves on to HHH, Rollins gets into a feud with Ambrose where both trade a few wins.
> 
> I'd say by Mania 31, Reigns is guaranteed to be champion. Let Rollins win MITB this year or the next, and after Reigns retains in a hard fought title match, Seth cashes in thus reigniting the feud, only this time it will be on a more even playing field :banderas


I like this scenario (Y)


----------



## Bearodactyl

Triple H is such a GOAT heel, I can't even... 

"Seth Rollins adapted.. the Shield perished" :banderas


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> I need to get this image out of my head :lmao :lmao
> 
> *Hermione knows how to take care of her hair though*


:duck

Also HHH is such a delightful bastard of a heel. :banderas

The Shield was his creation and it's only fitting he be the one to end it.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

This thread is awesome today. Certainly shook things up that's for sure.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> :duck
> 
> Also HHH is such a delightful bastard of a heel. :banderas
> 
> The Shield was his creation and it's only fitting he be the one to end it.


She did know how to use liberal amounts of Sleekeazy's Hair Potion to make it look good for the Yule Ball  

:lol Kayfabe-wise, Paul Heyman would beg to differ on that point.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Bushmaster

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I already have the perfect situation in mind
> 
> Let Seth vs Roman be a one off for now. Reigns goes over, moves on to HHH, Rollins gets into a feud with Ambrose where both trade a few wins.
> 
> I'd say by Mania 31, Reigns is guaranteed to be champion. Let Rollins win MITB this year or the next, and after Reigns retains in a hard fought title match, Seth cashes in thus reigniting the feud, only this time it will be on a more even playing field :banderas











I love it, had a huge grin on my face while reading it. 

The matches with Dean and Rollins :banderas I wouldn't mind them having a best out if 7 series.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Triple H making Rollins look like a BOSS in that latest interview with Cole. I love that Rollins is being booked as "the brains" behind the operation and pretty much everything they did was because Rollins was behind it. :banderas

For the first time in ages, I can't wait to see what happens on Raw on Monday. Can't remember the last time I felt that way.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

JacqSparrow said:


> He may have to worry once Dean decides it's time to go Joker. *It's going to be like seeing a good version of Jim Moriarty taking on Seth's evil version of Sherlock.*


This one sentence, all by itself, made me more psyched than ever and hoping they let Seth and Dean go at it one-on-one for a while rather than sticking Seth with Orton to have a string of tag matches.

Let Orton be the main opponent for Reigns (it puts Reigns over an established star in a more singles-oriented feud without damaging Seth or Dean) while Seth gets put in charge of taking down an increasingly psychotic, vengeful and desperate Dean Ambrose.

Because I think we can all agree that Seth vs Dean would a better match for this kind of feud than Seth vs Roman or Seth/Orton vs Dean/Roman in tag action. Just put those two in-ring geniuses together, step back, and watch as they tear down any arena they happen to be in.


----------



## NeyNey

Is it monday already? :sadbron


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just waiting to see him come out in Evolution music :banderas

What a resume- being a part of two GOAT stables :mark:

Only other guys who can boast that from my memory are Naitch and Hunter. Orton was in Legacy but whatever :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> This one sentence, all by itself, made me more psyched than ever and hoping they let Seth and Dean go at it one-on-one for a while rather than sticking Seth with Orton to have a string of tag matches.
> 
> Let Orton be the main opponent for Reigns (it puts Reigns over an established star in a more singles-oriented feud without damaging Seth or Dean) while Seth gets put in charge of taking down an increasingly psychotic, vengeful and desperate Dean Ambrose.
> 
> Because I think we can all agree that Seth vs Dean would a better match for this kind of feud than Seth vs Roman or Seth/Orton vs Dean/Roman in tag action. Just put those two in-ring geniuses together, step back, and watch as they tear down any arena they happen to be in.


I think they know it too. Logically, Seth should have been more focused on Roman given all the buildup Trips has been giving him. But nope, Seth just makes sure Roman can't help as he goes straight for Dean--it might be implying that Seth knows who's the dangerous one of the two.

Or maybe he just hated Dean more 

Raven, what's Legacy again?  (Just kidding. But what a waste of what could have been a very good stable)


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Is it monday already? :sadbron


I wish Ney. I wish. enaldo


----------



## Reservoir Angel

JacqSparrow said:


> I think they know it too. Logically, Seth should have been more focused on Roman given all the buildup Trips has been giving him. But nope, Seth just makes sure Roman can't help as he goes straight for Dean--it might be implying that Seth knows who's the dangerous one of the two.
> 
> Or maybe he just hated Dean more


I give WWE a lot of shit for some of it's decisions but they just have to know what they've got on their hands with Seth and Dean here. They'd be colossal idiots not to capitalise on the brilliant chemistry these guys have in the ring and the terrific matches they could put on.


----------



## CM CrinkleChips

*Favorite SHIELD moment?*

Since the original 3 Shield members are no longer together, it's time to look back. What's your favorite Shield moment? Mine is the first match vs Evolution.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Favorite SHIELD moment?*

I loved their TLC match against Ryback and Team Hell No, it was their first PPV match too and that match was just so impressive, specially the spot Rollins took!


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Favorite SHIELD moment?*










:mark:










:mark::mark::mark:










:mark::mark::mark:8*D8*D8*D


----------



## xCELLx

*Re: Favorite SHIELD moment?*

The whole near tease of a split with the tension between Ambrose and Reigns was brilliantly done, then when they got over their differences in a match against the wyatts when ambrose held one of their heads over the bottom rope while reigns did his out of the ring running kick. It was such a 'I'm sorry bro, i'm glad we sorted it out' type of moment and one that stood out in my mind when thinking of all the awesome shield moments we had.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: Favorite SHIELD moment?*

So many. I'd be listing for like 30 minutes. 

My #1 favorite match of theirs was the TLC 6 man tag match though. That's when we figured out these guys would be around for a while.


----------



## Ryan193

*Re: Favorite SHIELD moment?*

The staredown with The Wyatt's at the start of their match with The Wyatt's at Elimination Chamber with the crowd chanting this is awesome before the match even started.


----------



## ceeder

JacqSparrow said:


> I think they know it too. Logically, Seth should have been more focused on Roman given all the buildup Trips has been giving him. But nope, Seth just makes sure Roman can't help as he goes straight for Dean--it might be implying that Seth knows who's the dangerous one of the two.
> 
> Or maybe he just hated Dean more
> 
> Raven, what's Legacy again?  (Just kidding. But what a waste of what could have been a very good stable)


I see it as the complete opposite.

Rollins, kayfabe-wise, knows Reigns is an absolute beast. He takes him out from behind, because even with a chair, he wasn't assured of taking out Reigns face-to-face. Ambrose is the lesser threat and Rollins didn't have any worry about Ambrose taking him out, considering the chair.

Or... or... *stretching here*... Rollins waited to see if Ambrose would "see the light" and also turn on Reigns. Gave him a chance. Ambrose chose to attack Rollins, and thus got blasted with a chair. Rollins made zero move towards ever harming Ambrose until Dean ran at him.


----------



## OMGeno

I'm hoping that WWE broke these guys up to further their careers because there was literally nothing more that they could do with the Shield, and not because WWE is scrambling for a new champ if Bryan is out long term. I don't want to see them push Reigns too quick because of their own mistake in not building up ANYONE else (besides Bryan, Orton and Cena) and the fans turn on him because of it. I'm hoping for a slow burn leading up to some epic matches between these guys. No need to rush anything, because it will not pay off long term for anyone.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Jimmy Jacobs approves.


----------



## rakija

*Re: Favorite SHIELD moment?*





I still mark out.

Also, many of my favorite moments have happened off-air, like





Finding videos of their best matches would take too long.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Telos said:


> I counted:
> 
> 12 chair shots to Ambrose (all inflicted by Rollins)
> 11 chair shots to Reigns (2 by Rollins, 9 by Orton)


Seemed like Seth gave Dean about 30 of them 

Those were the chair shots heard around the world that made million fangirls (and fanboys) cry :sad:

As for favorite moments every single one of them  Great matches, great teamwork and so many little touches/details


----------



## Reservoir Angel

My favourite Shield moments.... do you have a few days to spare?


----------



## -XERO-

Reservoir Angel said:


> My favourite Shield moments.... do you have a few days to spare?


*speaks for everyone*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Jimmy Jacobs approves.



The frigging feels. That's for the rep btw babe  




RVP_The_Gunner said:


> HAHA embarrassing in what way? You look good in the top (in a non creepy internet stalker way), I've got the same top. I prefer Rollins but the T-Shirt is just genius.



Lol it's just cause people keep asking of it's me. 

It is a sweet ass shirt though. Squared Circle reppin' 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

Favorite moment is a tandem: Extreme Rules 2013, when they all celebrated together their title victories.



















Odd, I don't remember the room being this dusty... enaldo


----------



## -XERO-

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol it's just cause people keep asking of it's me.
> 
> It is a sweet ass shirt though. Squared Circle reppin'
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"Baby Girl"[/Roman swag voice], it sure is.

*reps you again* *OH FUCKIN' HELL, I CAN'T!*


----------



## Bushmaster

Would what happened on Raw count as a Shield moment?

If not then I'll say their first encounter with the Wyatt Family, them coming out of the helicopter, the beginning of the match at EC when the crowd changed This is Awesome before they even touched.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

"Seth Rollins adapted and The Shield... Perished." 

_oooooohhh shittttttt_
:mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Link MASTAHH when/if Meltzer talks about the heel turn, I need ya to hook me up


----------



## YES.YES.

*Re: IF Shield remains, who would you like to see as third member?*



Jmacz said:


> Either Adrian Neville or Sami Zayn would be perfect imo. Both need a good way to be brought up to the main show, and what better than this.
> 
> As for a pipe dream, have Dolph Ziggler die his hair black and join.


i can't imagine dolph with black hair he will look so ugly in it rollins also had 1 side blonde hair so i guess it would be cool if dolph join with blonde hair


----------



## midnightmischief

Hey guys, in regards to the whole 'shrine' thing. I cannot draw to save my life. I wouldn't know where to start on writing a fanfic. I just wanted to do something to show my appreciation for the group and figured since I had some of the merchandise why not a tribute to them. 

Don't mean it as a serious thing. It was all tongue in cheek. Trust me, I'm not one of those fans. The whole thing was pulled down as soon as I took the photos and had only taken 2 minutes to set up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Link MASTAHH when/if Meltzer talks about the heel turn, I need ya to hook me up


Pfft, Meltzer Schmeltzer
(I'll try!) 




midnightmischief said:


> Hey guys, in regards to the whole 'shrine' thing. I cannot draw to save my life. I wouldn't know where to start on writing a fanfic. I just wanted to do something to show my appreciation for the group and figured since I had some of the merchandise why not a tribute to them.
> 
> Don't mean it as a serious thing. It was all tongue in cheek. Trust me, I'm not one of those fans. The whole thing was pulled down as soon as I took the photos and had only taken 2 minutes to set up
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Midnight, no worries. Some of us get it's a joke.  :lmao

After all it's only wrestling.... Time to take some advice from the MASTAHHHH in relation this 











-










Jesus. Lol.


----------



## midnightmischief

NeyNey said:


> Thank you so much for posting this awesome shit, even though you knew some wouldn't understand and just hate. :lol :clap
> Your plan to give us a good laugh and put a smile on our faces worked. :lmao
> Fuck the rest.
> 
> I feel you, same happend to me.. but I thought Rollins moved 'cause HHH and Orton are about to run into the ring and the cameras were just too slow to get a Pic of them slipping through the ropes... ................WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY...


Thank you ney for understanding it was meant as a joke - some people, gee serious much? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rockdig1228

midnightmischief said:


> Thank you ney for understanding it was meant as a joke - some people, gee serious much? Lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, don't worry about those people... some are just unable to understand sarcasm through the internet, god bless them.


----------



## Banez

midnightmischief said:


> Thank you ney for understanding it was meant as a joke - some people, gee serious much? Lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i thought it was a nice set up


----------



## NeyNey

Tried to look for my favorite Shield moments, but gave up 'cause it's just too much. Here are a few.
Listen to this while you watch them. enaldo troll)


Spoiler: Favorite Shield Moments Part1



GOAT:






Classy:






Raping Maddox, Fucking brutal, loved that scene:
























Loved that backstage segment, Ambrose was fucking BOSS in it:






Everything with 3MB, once 3MB interrupted The Shield live on RAW, Slater was boss.
Here's their GOAT interaction:






Boss:










Unfortunately, haven't found Rollins best promo on Youtube. enaldo

Remember, these are 10/1000000009859348509485 favorite Shield moments.


----------



## Divine Arion

Re-watching the FCW matches between Seth and Dean just makes me that much more giddy. In comparison to then, we now have the roles of face and heel swapped. Dean now being the more vengeful face/tweener and Rollins the calculating heel. In ways, I'm glad they turned Seth first as it will allow Rollins to get the love he deserves. If anything it will benefit them both in order to expand their respective characters. Rollins did not attack Reigns to the extent he did Dean, so there must be some animosity for Ambrose still lingering. There was so much anger behind those shots. Seth's frustrations could stem back further than we know. I'm curious to see how Dean addresses this betrayal as he certainly is not one who has taken it lightly when Seth walked away previously. Seth knows how unstable Dean is but maybe he really doesn't know the full extent of how unhinged Dean can be. In the same respect, we've always seen Seth as the composed one of the group, always attempting to maintain a perfect balance to benefit everyone. We don't really know what kind of evil schemes he could be conjuring up in that head of his. These two men were brothers in arms so the feud could potentially be an emotional one. Of course, we don't actually know Seth's reasons yet nor could this happen anytime soon. I sounds like a broken record lol, but we'll just have to see how things go. One cannot deny the enjoyment in making predictions though. 



midnightmischief said:


> Thank you ney for understanding it was meant as a joke - some people, gee serious much? Lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought it was funny too. Some people do take things too literally lol. 



Telos said:


> Favorite moment is a tandem: Extreme Rules 2013, when they all celebrated together their title victories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, I don't remember the room being this dusty... enaldo


Nuuuu there goes my feels again lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I knew you were just messing around midnight. Some folks either just can't grasp that or they CHOOSE to reach for reasons to dis us. 

Like the great mama Ru says
"Unless they paying your bills, pay them bitches no mind"


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Jimmy Jacobs approves.


That sick fuck Jacobs would :lmao. The Age of the Fall debut was one the most legit ridic things I've ever seen in a wrestling ring:

Rollins (Tyler Black ROH debut with Age of the Fall)





WARNING - DO NOT WATCH IF SQUEAMISH


----------



## Jeff Rollins

As a massive Rollins fan, it the HHH interview when he said it was Seth from day 1 I like to think he means it was always going to be Seth that's gets the mega push 

But assuming that if they did have it out on Raw that HHH and Orton would go the the ring with Rollins, I hope that's Rollins gets to do the talking and not trips


----------



## NeyNey

GENIOUS :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> That sick fuck Jacobs would :lmao. The Age of the Fall debut was one the most legit ridic things I've ever seen in a wrestling ring:
> 
> Rollins (Tyler Black ROH debut with Age of the Fall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING - DO NOT WATCH IF SQUEAMISH


Love a good 'you sick fuck' chant :lol 



NeyNey said:


> GENIOUS :lmao :lmao :lmao


The tattoo :lol :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Botched Spot is so amazing.


----------



## DualShock

At least the name Evolution for the stable makes sense again
HHH past, Orton present, Rollins future
It was laughable to have Evolution with the same members as 10 years ago


----------



## CALΔMITY

Good point DS. I never really considered that. You Rollins fans have got it good. :lol


----------



## Zophiel

First the ending of this week's Game of Thrones now the ending of Raw! Can this week get any worse?!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

NeyNey said:


> GENIOUS :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## DualShock

Calabrose said:


> Good point DS. I never really considered that. You Rollins fans have got it good. :lol


Another point that sticks out in this thread (especially when the people here posted the Shield favourite moments) is that WWE has/had more 3 men stables than the classic 2 men tag teams :lol
Shield, Evolution, Wyatts, 3MB


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Batistas DVD


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tylermoxreigns said:


> Love a good 'you sick fuck' chant :lol
> 
> 
> 
> The tattoo :lol :lol


:lol never was it more well deserved tbh.




DualShock said:


> At least the name Evolution for the stable makes sense again
> HHH past, Orton present, Rollins future
> It was laughable to have Evolution with the same members as 10 years ago


Great analogy. Good symmetry there and potential for a very good breakup storyline down the line. They could arguably go down the young Randy Orton route with the present guy becoming threatened by the future guy leading to a very good Rollins / Orton feud - Way too early after the first week I know :lol but still great possibilities.




Zophiel said:


> First the ending of this week's Game of Thrones now the ending of Raw! Can this week get any worse?!


I found this very cool article on Cageside Seats about WWE trying to go for the GoT style shock with the Shield breakup. I can actually imagine Vince looking at the GoT success and wanting a piece of the pie in a sense.

*With Seth Rollins turning on The Shield, WWE delivers a Game of Thrones-style gut punch to the audience* 

The Game is Tywin Lannister I guess :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

DualShock said:


> Another point that sticks out in this thread (especially when the people here posted the Shield favourite moments) is that WWE has/had more 3 men stables than the classic 2 men tag teams :lol
> Shield, Evolution, Wyatts, 3MB


Yeah and, like DX, they're bound to re-unite in the future even if it will be many years down the line.


----------



## midnightmischief

Thanks guys, I'm glad you all get my sense of humour...

my favourite shield moment: old school raw interview with roddy piper.
my favourite shield promo: camel vs llama
my favourite shield match: shield vs wyatts part 1

btw - I would not be surprised at all if we are never given a reason for seth doing what he did. I can see him just saying 'I know why and that's all you need to know' and leaving it at that... just to keep the fans guessing....


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> Batistas DVD



God Dave really does ask for it sometimes. Look at the state of him in this pictures. Messy. The banana just tops it all off perfectly. 

Deal. With. It. :lmao



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frico

Video of Ronda Rousey reacting to Seth's turn:

http://fansided.com/2014/06/04/ronda-rousey-reacts-seth-rollins-heel-turn-video/#!UGoeI

:lol


----------



## Frico

Also - "And it's always been Seth Rollins, from day one." - Triple H

:banderas


----------



## TheVipersGirl

midnightmischief said:


> Thanks guys, I'm glad you all get my sense of humour...
> 
> my favourite shield moment: old school raw interview with roddy piper.
> my favourite shield promo: camel vs llama
> my favourite shield match: shield vs wyatts part 1
> 
> btw - I would not be surprised at all if we are never given a reason for seth doing what he did. I can see him just saying 'I know why and that's all you need to know' and leaving it at that... just to keep the fans guessing....


my favorite entrance: april 22 - helicopter entrance in london
my favorite match: debut match 
my favorite singles match: rollins vs cena - smackdown main event
my favorite shield moment: them winning their first wrestlemania match + the aftermath celebration

have you all noticed how they've been pushing on commentary that he is the 'architect of the shield'? how he is the 'underdog'? i think im giving too much credit to wwe with this.
but i think that seth is truly the leader, even though we thought at first when they came out that it was amrbose, because of his ability to speak well to the audience.

he was the glue of the shield, the peacemaker. the reason why he first left then did the summit is that he wanted reigns and ambrose to realize something.
but now things are heating up with the split...

what if he was secretly the leader all along and he blueprinted every single move. that he wanted the spotlight and was tired of being unnoticed. 
i like how evolution finally evolved: past - hhh, present - orton, future - rollins. we could get a future feud of orton and rollins thus one of them turning face again.....
or it could be the other hand that he is being blackmailed by triple h.:mark:


----------



## LPPrince

Frico said:


> Video of Ronda Rousey reacting to Seth's turn:
> 
> http://fansided.com/2014/06/04/ronda-rousey-reacts-seth-rollins-heel-turn-video/#!UGoeI
> 
> :lol


I love her for this hahaha


----------



## JacqSparrow

ceeder said:


> I see it as the complete opposite.
> 
> Rollins, kayfabe-wise, knows Reigns is an absolute beast. He takes him out from behind, because even with a chair, he wasn't assured of taking out Reigns face-to-face. Ambrose is the lesser threat and Rollins didn't have any worry about Ambrose taking him out, considering the chair.
> 
> Or... or... *stretching here*... Rollins waited to see if Ambrose would "see the light" and also turn on Reigns. Gave him a chance. Ambrose chose to attack Rollins, and thus got blasted with a chair. Rollins made zero move towards ever harming Ambrose until Dean ran at him.


Why is this bringing me so many Ambrollins feels  The way I see it, though, Dean didn't even seem like he was going to attack Seth--he was stumbling at him like he was drunk on shock. I saw it as him maybe wanting to ask Seth what the hell before Seth just blasted him.



Reservoir Angel said:


> My favourite Shield moments.... do you have a few days to spare?


Word.

Since we're doing the eulogies now, let's see, off the top of my head:

1. The debut
2. TLC 2012
3. Undertaker encounter
4. ER 2013 (Thanks Telos--now I need to go, uh, stand in the rain or something)
5. The first 11-on-3 handicap match. Seth's last stand here always stuck with me.
6. Encounter with the Wyatts in Manchester last year
7. EC 2014
8. ER 2014
9. May 19th Raw in London. At least I got to see them live as a group before this all went down. I will cherish the moments even more now.
10. Every single time they hugged/were affectionate with one another. There is not enough room for all the gifs.

Listening to this as I typed the list:








midnightmischief said:


> Hey guys, in regards to the whole 'shrine' thing. I cannot draw to save my life. I wouldn't know where to start on writing a fanfic. I just wanted to do something to show my appreciation for the group and figured since I had some of the merchandise why not a tribute to them.
> 
> Don't mean it as a serious thing. It was all tongue in cheek. Trust me, I'm not one of those fans. The whole thing was pulled down as soon as I took the photos and had only taken 2 minutes to set up
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hey, it was a hilarious way to deal and I loved it :lol Probably healthier than all the angst. Don't let naysayers get you down 



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Great analogy. Good symmetry there and potential for a very good breakup storyline down the line. They could arguably go down the young Randy Orton route with the present guy becoming threatened by the future guy leading to a very good Rollins / Orton feud - Way too early after the first week I know :lol but still great possibilities.
> 
> I found this very cool article on Cageside Seats about WWE trying to go for the GoT style shock with the Shield breakup. I can actually imagine Vince looking at the GoT success and wanting a piece of the pie in a sense.
> 
> *With Seth Rollins turning on The Shield, WWE delivers a Game of Thrones-style gut punch to the audience*
> 
> The Game is Tywin Lannister I guess :lol


:lol Vince with that undying need for mainstream attention.

Seth/Randy could be very good indeed just for the matches alone. And I bet that throughout the feud, Trips will just sit back, play them both, and watch with that smug grin as those two rip each other to pieces.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SóniaPortugal said:


> Batistas DVD



Batista looks like their drunk uncle :lmao :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*DON'T GIVE UP HOPE YET!*


----------



## Bushmaster

:mark: BOlieve in the Shield :mark: If anyone can replace Rollins Da God it's the great Bo Dallas.


----------



## JacqSparrow

I feel utterly unclean looking at this :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

I could genuinely see Reigns and Bo as a horrible, cheesy, babyface superteam years down the line. It's one of the scariest things you could ever imagine happening but with WWE, nothing bad is beyond the realm of possibility.


----------



## LPPrince

That is way too bolievable


----------



## x78

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I could genuinely see Reigns and Bo as a horrible, cheesy, babyface superteam years down the line. It's one of the scariest things you could ever imagine happening but with WWE, nothing bad is beyond the realm of possibility.


Why do so many people think Reigns is going to turn into a cheesy character? He doesn't seem to have that sort of personality at all and I definitely couldn't picture him doing comedy or kissing ass like Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23

He doesn't seem to have any personality at all. ~_~

Bad comedy is the Vince McMahon way, he loves it. This effort to turn Reigns into the next top star, if he keeps acting like Randy Orton, it's DOOMED. The top star has always had to have been a shit talker.


----------



## The Ice King

"In the end, they were just 3 strangers who happened to be standing on the same side of the ring."
They way he said that was just.....perfect....

Haven't read the whole thread of course, but the "Nnnnooooooo" from the crowd gives me goosebumps, and the way Reigns sells the chair shot as if it was a bullet to the back, and the selling of Ambrose....just such perfection in this break up. It had to happen this way.


----------



## Bushmaster

Finally have a wrestler in my avy and sig, it's always been movies, games or sports but never anything wrestling. Seth Rollins :banderas 

I too cannot wait for Raw, SD will be ok but Raw should be where it truly heats up.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Okay I laughed at that Boman (god I'm so sorry :lmao) pic.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I could genuinely see Reigns and Bo as a horrible, cheesy, babyface superteam years down the line. It's one of the scariest things you could ever imagine happening but with WWE, nothing bad is beyond the realm of possibility.


I dunno about what to expect down the line, but I will agree to one thing. It is always possible for something terrible to happen. So far, though, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Romangirl252

I looking at some pictures on facebook earlier...I have a feeling that when we do get a explain that he would be that Seth always did all the work to help the shield win


----------



## Bushmaster

I'll be surprised if the explanation makes any kind of sense :lol atleast the Shield will still be the most excited thing about Raw. Bray has been buried by Cena so don't think anyone else can be as good as Seth and the Shield.


----------



## midnightmischief

is it Monday yet???

this is going to be the longest week ever lol

I reckon it was a combination of seth getting sick of being in the background all the time and feeling that dean kept taking the spotlight. not to mention the fact that dean attacked him during the summit.

didn't escape my notice that he was mainly gunning for dean. sure there were some (2) shots at roman with the chair but I think that was mainly to keep him down so he wouldn't interfere.

then of course the smartarse side of me thinks, maybe triple H is holding his dog hostage... you have all seen how much he loves those dogs. lol - kidding.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Okay I laughed at that Boman (god I'm so sorry :lmao) pic.


"Boman" :lmao Geez



midnightmischief said:


> is it Monday yet???
> 
> this is going to be the longest week ever lol
> 
> I reckon it was a combination of seth getting sick of being in the background all the time and feeling that dean kept taking the spotlight. not to mention the fact that dean attacked him during the summit.
> 
> didn't escape my notice that he was mainly gunning for dean. sure there were some (2) shots at roman with the chair but I think that was mainly to keep him down so he wouldn't interfere.
> 
> then of course the smartarse side of me thinks, maybe triple H is holding his dog hostage... you have all seen how much he loves those dogs. lol - kidding.


It would be awesome if they referenced Seth and Dean's history in FCW. That by itself is so much fuel for the fire.

:lmao The mental image of Trips holding a gun to Seth's dogs backstage is utterly hilarious. Tumblr needs to get on this asap.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah... Sorry... :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

NeyNey said:


> GENIOUS :lmao :lmao :lmao


:done "no refunds"


----------



## Bushmaster

PROVE IT said:


> :done "no refunds"


Yeah, that last pic is the best :lmao. The chairshot heard around the world :rollins


----------



## The.Great......One

The chair shot that dropped my jaw 6 feet down. Easily the most heart throbbing heel turn since the rock in late 98.


----------



## Bushmaster

The chairshots were awesome. Probably my favorite gif in my sig that and the blackout on the chair. Just showed a vicious side of Seth we've never seen before.


----------



## The.Great......One

SoupBro said:


> The chairshots were awesome. Probably my favorite gif in my sig that and the blackout on the chair. Just showed a vicious side of Seth we've never seen before.


Seth :homer
I still think they're going to make seth the next world champion. I mean they put him with the game for gawd sakezzzz. You just know he's going to be a superstar in the future, but it's now or never, put the world title on seth and let him run with it for a few months. It won't flop, seth is the absolute complete package, he has everything a Pro rassler should have.


----------



## Bushmaster

Way too early for Seth to be champ even if he might be ready. I'd prefer them to wait with him instead forcing it like they might do with Reigns. I wouldn't mind a long feud with Dean over no title, just 2 "brothers" going at it in a very personal feud.

Seth is the total package but it would all depend on WWE booking. Bryan is a great wrestler and look at him now. Yeah he is injured but his storyline atm is one of the worst ones I can remember. I don't want him to lose the title but I'm almost at the point where I hope they strip him of it lol.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SoupBro said:


> Bryan is a great wrestler and look at him now. Yeah he is injured but his storyline atm is one of the worst ones I can remember. I don't want him to lose the title but I'm almost at the point where I hope they strip him of it lol.


Sadly I actually agree with this. It was pretty golden up until he actually won the title but now he has it it's just WWE thinking up contrived reasons for why the authority doesn't just strip him off it, which we've established they have every right to do. Especially now he's injured and out of action, they're even justified in doing it.

But because everyone in the WWE Universe was so orgasmically hyped for Bryan to be the world champion now that he's achieved that there's nowhere for all that fanaticism to really go in any constructive way. All it is now is just waiting until he loses it, whereupon everyone will flip the fuck out about how much a terrible betrayal it is that anyone would dare to defeat their champion.

Although if they really are going for making Rollins a true, reviled heel then having him knock off Bryan for the title would cement that. The guy who betrayed the Shield, joined Evolution and took the crown off Daniel Bryan. He'd be made for life as a top-tier superstar.


----------



## The.Great......One

SoupBro said:


> Way too early for Seth to be champ even if he might be ready. I'd prefer them to wait with him instead forcing it like they might do with Reigns. I wouldn't mind a long feud with Dean over no title, just 2 "brothers" going at it in a very personal feud.
> 
> Seth is the total package but it would all depend on WWE booking. Bryan is a great wrestler and look at him now. Yeah he is injured but his storyline atm is one of the worst ones I can remember. I don't want him to lose the title but I'm almost at the point where I hope they strip him of it lol.


But if anyone from the shield is ready for the world title, then it's Seth. But I get where you're coming from, I would also like to see Seth and Dean go at, just like they did in FCW :mark:
But WM31 has to be built around the three in a triple threat match.


----------



## -XERO-

*The Shield may be no more, but Always Remember....y'all!*
(Blame GoldenEye 007: Reloaded for this post, heard it there first & I fuckin' love it. lol)


----------



## JacqSparrow

PROVE IT said:


> :done "no refunds"


Ouch :lol Literally and figuratively.



SoupBro said:


> Way too early for Seth to be champ even if he might be ready. I'd prefer them to wait with him instead forcing it like they might do with Reigns. I wouldn't mind a long feud with Dean over no title, just 2 "brothers" going at it in a very personal feud.
> 
> Seth is the total package but it would all depend on WWE booking. Bryan is a great wrestler and look at him now. Yeah he is injured but his storyline atm is one of the worst ones I can remember. I don't want him to lose the title but I'm almost at the point where I hope they strip him of it lol.


It was fairly clear with Bryan's storyline that there wasn't really much long-term planning behind it, to the point where there wasn't even a real opponent set for him after he won the title.

With Seth, they need to plan things out carefully and figure out how to line up the guys he should be facing. Dean and Roman are obviously at the top of this list now. The fallout from the breakup should be executed just as well as the partnership was. There's definitely enough material for a nice long haul just among the three of them.


----------



## panzowf

I only started watching WWE again at Wrestlemania, but I'm glad I saw The Shield's last run.

RIP :clap


----------



## OMGeno

WWE seriously needs to start building up some main event guys and I really hope that's become clear to them lately. I think Dean, Seth and of course Roman will benefit from this. It's a sad situation when the champ is involved in one of the most boring story lines in the WWE because there is nothing else for him to do.


----------



## Shaun_27

:jose


----------



## Last Word

One of the most shocking Moment in the history of Wrestling ... Miss You Guys


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shaun_27 said:


> :jose


Quite the insightful post you have there. :ambrose3



OMGeno said:


> WWE seriously needs to start building up some main event guys and I really hope that's become clear to them lately. I think Dean, Seth and of course Roman will benefit from this. It's a sad situation when the champ is involved in one of the most boring story lines in the WWE because there is nothing else for him to do.


Yes it does. What they really need is more talent with gimmicks that people can take seriously. Sure, the shield had rare bits with a little bit of funny that Ambrose would toss in, but it was always with moderation.


----------



## LPPrince

Reigns did have a few stupid freakout moments tho


----------



## CALΔMITY

I will admit I busted a gut laughing at his "BELIEVEINTHESHIELD" :lmao


----------



## LPPrince

There was that weird discussion of whether it was a double triple power bomb or triple double power bomb


----------



## Romangirl252

I just watched the video of Seth turning on them on facebook and its still shocking to watch...I almost cried watching Seth give Roman the chair shot to his back then Randy giving him more chair shot... poor Dean...it looked like Seth was trying to kill him with the chair shots he was giving him


----------



## JacqSparrow

Don't forget the pony discussion :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Don't forget the pony discussion :lol


There is no leaving the memories alone. :lol


----------



## Vics1971

I really hope that at least some of these optimistic scenarios you all have for them come true. I would rather Dean or Roman (preferably Dean) get the championship title before Seth, (but I'm not optimistic on that) I would still have said that before Monday too, not just saying it now. Seth was always my 3rd favourite as it took me quite a while to warm to him. I still find him a bit boring, apart from his ringwork, which I can't in all seriousness criticise. The boring thing is just a matter of opinion. 

Anyway, to throw something positive in, my favourite promos are the two I've just seen mentioned, the pony discussion, and the double triple power bomb one, plus the unaired one after Roman had speared Dean, which I thought was hilarious.:lmao


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> What?
> You Roman fans do not give any value to Seth and Dean.
> Seth and Dean were those who sold the segment on RAW


Ok Sonia let me break this down for you. Based on you three lines above

1.) What? *IF* Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins have a feud and Roman Reigns is not involved as many here are predicting. Then that means what you have is a one on one feud with Seth and Dean. More likely than not the loser of that feud will be pushed down the card way down the card. One of the hardest things to do in wrestling is have a feud with two wrestlers and have both leave the feud better than when they started. The vast majority of the time one comes out ok and the other comes out devalued.

2.) You Roman fans do not give any value to Seth and Dean. I'm only one Roman fan and I can only discuss myself here. But, I ask why you think I give no value to Seth and Dean? When I've stated numerous times (go back and read my previous post) that I think Seth can be the next Jeff Hardy and Dean Ambrose the next Rowdy Roddy Piper. You do realize I compare one of them to a multi-time World Champion and the other to one of the if not the biggest heels of all-time and a WWE Hall of Famer. So are you thinking because I think Roman will be a bigger star than both. Because I enjoy Roman more than both. Because I don't praise everything they do and hate everything Roman does means that I don't value them? or is it because I'm ok with both of them being used to elevate Roman means I don't value them? 

3.) Seth and Dean sold the segement on raw. I'm gonna give more credit to Dean than Seth here. Seth had the turn so no matter which of the three would've stab the other two in the back that moment would've been the same. Dean though his reaction was solid although a little over the top. But, I also gotta give Roman some credit here to the look on his face sold both hurt from being backstab and physical pain. But, I think Dean shined most in that segment. With all that being stated none of what the three did will mattter if WWE doesn't nail the follow ups for them in the next few months. If WWE books one like a million bucks and the other two as jobbers it won't matter what they did. I'll repeat what I stated in part one. The hardest thing in wrestling is to have two guys come out of a feud in a better position than where they were before the feud.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Ok Sonia let me break this down for you. Based on you three lines above
> 
> 1.) What? *IF* Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins have a feud and Roman Reigns is not involved as many here are predicting. Then that means what you have is a one on one feud with Seth and Dean. More likely than not the loser of that feud will be pushed down the card way down the card. One of the hardest things to do in wrestling is have a feud with two wrestlers and have both leave the feud better than when they started. The vast majority of the time one comes out ok and the other comes out devalued.
> 
> 2.) You Roman fans do not give any value to Seth and Dean. I'm only one Roman fan and I can only discuss myself here. But, I ask why you think I give no value to Seth and Dean? When I've stated numerous times (go back and read my previous post) that I think Seth can be the next Jeff Hardy and Dean Ambrose the next Rowdy Roddy Piper. You do realize I compare one of them to a multi-time World Champion and the other to one of the if not the biggest heels of all-time and a WWE Hall of Famer. So are you thinking because I think Roman will be a bigger star than both. Because I enjoy Roman more than both. Because I don't praise everything they do and hate everything Roman does means that I don't value them? or is it because I'm ok with both of them being used to elevate Roman means I don't value them?
> 
> 3.) Seth and Dean sold the segement on raw. I'm gonna give more credit to Dean than Seth here. Seth had the turn so no matter which of the three would've stab the other two in the back that moment would've been the same. Dean though his reaction was solid although a little over the top. But, I also gotta give Roman some credit here to the look on his face sold both hurt from being backstab and physical pain. But, I think Dean shined most in that segment. With all that being stated none of what the three did will mattter if WWE doesn't nail the follow ups for them in the next few months. If WWE books one like a million bucks and the other two as jobbers it won't matter what they did. I'll repeat what I stated in part one. The hardest thing in wrestling is to have two guys come out of a feud in a better position than where they were before the feud.


I think that losing a fued not devalue one wrestlers.
Heels always lose fueds (almost 90%)

Roman fans say: 

"Roman and the other two"

Roman is above U.S./IC title, but Dean/Seth can have these titles (you do not say this, I remember that)

Roman should have a match with X, Y and Z and not suggest a match for Seth/Dean or when suggest it is always as Tag Team


----------



## Romangirl252

I was just watching videos of the shield on youtube


----------



## Ham and Egger

And so begins the end of fangirling for the Shield. :jay2


----------



## CALΔMITY

And then a new fangirling for Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns shall arise. :jericho4
Well no not really because it was always there. Just gotta...switch some names around and...yeah.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> And then a new fangirling for Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns shall arise. :jericho4
> Well no not really because it was always there. Just gotta...switch some names around and...yeah.


(Y)

Instead of fangirling over them as a group, it's time to fangirl over each of them...like we always have :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

You'll all be separated and thus won't be as powerful and you women once was. 8*D


----------



## SóniaPortugal

This is not over, right?

This is the only place where the people of this forum have fun


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> (Y)
> 
> Instead of fangirling over them as a group, it's time to fangirl over each of them...like we always have :lol


Preeetttyyy much. It's not like Seth's heinous act has lost him his fangirls. Most of us don't take it as seriously as the haters want to think.

As far as the continuation of the thread goes, it's entirely up to the admin. I personally think the thread should just be either renamed to something as simple as the Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns discussion thread (if anything) until the moment they finally stop having something to do with each other. OR just make a thread for each guy because each one of them is going to be doing something to start discussion over.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Preeetttyyy much. It's not like Seth's heinous act has lost him his fangirls. Most of us don't take it as seriously as the haters want to think.
> 
> As far as the continuation of the thread goes, it's entirely up to the admin. I personally think the thread should just be either renamed to something as simple as the Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns discussion thread (if anything) until the moment they finally stop having something to do with each other. OR just make a thread for each guy because each one of them is going to be doing something to start discussion over.


He certainly hasn't lost this fangirl 

:lol It seems so long ago that we were talking about this possibility. I vote for a Post-Shield Therapy Thread  

:side: As long as we all stay together, yeah?


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> This is not over, right?
> 
> This is the only place where the people of this forum have fun


It's gonna be over soon, you can't lose the brains and survive long. Seth was carrying them the entire time, I'll be surprised if Roman and Dean remember how to tag during matches now without Seth giving them instructions.

Once they actually go their separate ways I can see this thread getting closed.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SoupBro said:


> It's gonna be over soon, you can't lose the brains and survive long. Seth was carrying them the entire time, I'll be surprised if Roman and Dean remember how to tag during matches now without Seth giving them instructions.
> 
> Once they actually go their separate ways I can see this thread getting closed.


OK.
Thank you very much for your response 
I love Seth, but lol


----------



## Jeff Rollins

JacqSparrow said:


> He certainly hasn't lost this fangirl


Or this one, in fact I love him that little more now he's the bad boy


----------



## LPPrince

SoupBro said:


> It's gonna be over soon, you can't lose the brains and survive long. Seth was carrying them the entire time, I'll be surprised if Roman and Dean remember how to tag during matches now without Seth giving them instructions.
> 
> Once they actually go their separate ways I can see this thread getting closed.


Roman- "Dean, tag"

Dean, staring at his hands- "I DUN NO WAT TA DOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## amhlilhaus

always love this thread, never disappoints


----------



## SóniaPortugal

LPPrince said:


> Roman- "Dean, tag"
> 
> Dean, staring at his hands- "I DUN NO WAT TA DOOOOOOOOOOOO"


:lmao
And then Dean cries and walks away
I want this to happen


----------



## Reservoir Angel

As for Seth's motivations specifically to do this now, I was rewatching the Payback match and noticed that while Roman eliminated Triple H and Dean eliminated Orton, Seth didn't eliminate anyone. Yes he technically got the pin on Batista but it was Roman's spear that put the guy down for that count.

This after Seth landed on his feet from Batista trying to hit a move on him, so he could probably have nailed an ensiguiri or something to put Batista away if Roman hadn't made it about him by deciding to barge into the moment. AND after it was Seth who basically turned the entire momentum of the match around after Roman and Dean had been handed their arses. This is a fact, if Seth hadn't nailed that high spot from the staging that match most likely would have gone to Evolution.


----------



## tbp82

Reservoir Angel said:


> As for Seth's motivations specifically to do this now, I was rewatching the Payback match and noticed that while Roman eliminated Triple H and Dean eliminated Orton, Seth didn't eliminate anyone. Yes he technically got the pin on Batista but it was Roman's spear that put the guy down for that count.
> 
> This after Seth landed on his feet from Batista trying to hit a move on him, so he could probably have nailed an ensiguiri or something to put Batista away if Roman hadn't made it about him by deciding to barge into the moment. AND after it was Seth who basically turned the entire momentum of the match around after Roman and Dean had been handed their arses. This is a fact, if Seth hadn't nailed that high spot from the staging that match most likely would have gone to Evolution.


So the jealousy/selfish angle. I think this is where that's headed to.


----------



## PUNKY

Ham and Egger said:


> *You'll all be separated *and thus won't be as powerful and you women once was. 8*D


You'll never separate us !!! : Even if we don't get a post shield thread we'll all just congregate into the separate ambrose,reigns and rollins threads. Shield fangirls (and guys) of WF will NEVER die.  Believe that !!!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> You'll never separate us !!! : Even if we don't get a post shield thread we'll all just congregate into the separate ambrose,reigns and rollins threads. Shield fangirls of WF will NEVER die.  Believe that !!!


The thirst shall never die! :yum:


----------



## TheFranticJane

Why not just keep a Shield thread open, so we can all talk about the three guys even when they're separate? I really don't see the need to break everything up.


----------



## OMGeno

Just because the Shield broke up doesn't mean this thread has to!!


----------



## -XERO-

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> You'll never separate us !!! : Even if we don't get a post shield thread we'll all just congregate into the separate ambrose,reigns and rollins threads. Shield fangirls (and guys) of WF will NEVER die.  Believe that !!!


In my psuedo-Roman voice/face/hair/black clothes/blah.....


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheFranticJane said:


> Why not just keep a Shield thread open, so we can all talk about the three guys even when they're separate? I really don't see the need to break everything up.


The most logical thing to do is change up the thread title so that the:

"But they aren't the shield anymoooore." *cuts self*
"There's no neeeeed. It's overrrr." *bitch & moan*

Can have less merit.

Like soup said, the thread will likely be closed once the three actually stop focusing on each other. It makes sense and that's fine. I just hope that when it does then those guys will get a thread of their own.


----------



## -XERO-

Oh yeah....

Thanks to [USER]tylermoxreigns[/USER] for that wonderful gif you sent me.

<<<<(Fake) Roman loves you. Heh!


----------



## Bushmaster

CM Punk didn't even have his own thread same with Cena. No point in having threads on each of them or even all 3 of them when they aren't a team anymore. If something happens then a thread will get made just like it is for every superstar.


----------



## Londrick

SoupBro said:


> CM Punk didn't even have his own thread same with Cena. No point in having threads on each of them or even all 3 of them when they aren't a team anymore. If something happens then a thread will get made just like it is for every superstar.


Dean and Reigns don't deserve their own threads but the Summer of Rollins does :rollins


----------



## CALΔMITY

Londrick said:


>


Gonna miss that...

It's still just my opinion that they should get threads, but if they don't then they don't. No use fighting the possibility that it won't happen.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Threads on a specific superstar are made when too many threads on him/her start popping up daily. So I don't see separate threads for all three members coming to light 

But as long as this feud goes, this thread will stay open I guess :draper2

Oh and Caly, hope you enjoyed the rep I sent you :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

I got cavities just from lookin at it. :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

you know I just cant help but wonder if all three members were told about the split or if it was just seth. 
reason for wondering is that Dean just looked soooo shocked!!! if they were all told then Damn he is a good actor.


----------



## tbp82

They'll be plenty of Roman Reigns hate threads *if* he beats Rollins. *if* he gets a win in a tag match with Dean. *if* he talks. *if* he doesn't talk. *if* he drinks diet pepsi instead of diet coke. *if* he drives a ford instead of chevy. *if* he eats salmon instead of tuna. No matter what the Roman hate threads gonna be around.


----------



## Bushmaster

midnightmischief said:


> you know I just cant help but wonder if all three members were told about the split or if it was just seth.
> reason for wondering is that Dean just looked soooo shocked!!! if they were all told then Damn he is a good actor.


He is a good actor, best of the bunch by a mile. If they gave each member of the Shield 5 minutes to cut a promo I think Dean would cut the best promo even if he didn't say a single word. His facial expressions and his mannerisms are probably better than anyone on the roster atm.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> He is a good actor, best of the bunch by a mile. If they gave each member of the Shield 5 minutes to cut a promo I think Dean would cut the best promo even if he didn't say a single word. His facial expressions and his mannerisms are probably better than anyone on the roster atm.


Yeah agreed. He really knows how to switch into character and act as if it's real. I cannot applaud him enough for how devoted he is to the craft.


----------



## Vics1971

midnightmischief said:


> you know I just cant help but wonder if all three members were told about the split or if it was just seth.
> reason for wondering is that Dean just looked soooo shocked!!! if they were all told then Damn he is a good actor.


They apparently only decided to go ahead with it a few hours before, but he will have been told. He's just very convincing, and great.:bow I'd be even more shocked than I was already if I found that he hadn't been told, just don't know if that's likely to be the case.


----------



## terrilala

tbp82 said:


> They'll be plenty of Roman Reigns hate threads *if* he beats Rollins. *if* he gets a win in a tag match with Dean. *if* he talks. *if* he doesn't talk. *if* he drinks diet pepsi instead of diet coke. *if* he drives a ford instead of chevy. *if* he eats salmon instead of tuna. No matter what the Roman hate threads gonna be around.


oh yeah he cant win, LOL! And people kind of form in line like sheep so it will just get worse.


----------



## LPPrince

What if he eats tilapia tho


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I could genuinely see Reigns and Bo as a horrible, cheesy, babyface superteam years down the line. It's one of the scariest things you could ever imagine happening but with WWE, nothing bad is beyond the realm of possibility.


*They'll probably have these two reform the Mega Powers :ti*


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest

*Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Title says it all. The obvious choice would be Baltista because he can get back at Evolution by joining the opposite team.


----------



## Deptford

Calabrose said:


> Yeah agreed. He really knows how to switch into character and act as if it's real. I cannot applaud him enough for how devoted he is to the craft.


A true artist in the wrestling realm.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

The Shield is dead and buried. Triple H Wins.


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

**Evolution beating down The Shield

**Big Show theme hits.

**OH MY GOD MYGGUL BIG SHOW IS HELPING THE SHIELD, WHAT A BAD EMPLOYEE HE IS. I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS IN MY LIFE.

:show


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*



MaybeLock said:


> **Evolution beating down The Shield
> 
> **Big Show theme hits.
> 
> **OH MY GOD MYGGUL BIG SHOW IS HELPING THE SHIELD, WHAT A BAD EMPLOYEE HE IS. I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS IN MY LIFE.
> 
> :show


I hate Big Show more than I hate Sheamus :cuss:


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Hornswoggle.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

If WWE has any sense left, no one :lol

And this whole Big Show and SD shit? Stop it right now!!

Did they not learn their lessons with thrusting Big Show into the DB storyline :no:


----------



## Irwin Navarro

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Honestly, I wouldn't mind seeing Big Show get inserted into this Evolution-Shield fiasco. Yes, Big Show was a victim to the Shield, but remember that they were under HHH's orders that time. Ambrose, Reigns, and Show's common ground is that all of them were victimized by HHH's abuse of power. That alone, can make an angle where Big Show makes an alliance with Ambrose and Reigns. He doesn't really have to join the Shield. He can simply be like " I'm only helping you because I too hate HHH".


----------



## Arca9

Cory Graves. I think he could come in, claiming to always be overlooked by Triple H in NXT and that he is here to make an instant impact. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Big Show....for whatever reason.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

edit:


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

God.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*



SCSU said:


> Hornswoggle.












That'll bring up the Raw ratings for one week


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

paige and she will beat hhh at the summerslam and become first female world champion.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

No one, or someone from NXT like Graves, Neville or Zayn (would rather Zayn came up solo though)


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> paige and she will beat hhh at the summerslam and become first female world champion.


Would be ok with that


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> You'll never separate us !!! : Even if we don't get a post shield thread we'll all just congregate into the separate ambrose,reigns and rollins threads. Shield fangirls (and guys) of WF will NEVER die.  Believe that !!!


Hey there, Punky 



Calabrose said:


> Gonna miss that...
> 
> It's still just my opinion that they should get threads, but if they don't then they don't. No use fighting the possibility that it won't happen.


Me too. 

I won't be surprised if they get enough attention to merit their own threads, honestly, considering how many Shield-related threads were popping up and getting merged into this one even before Hurricane Seth. 



midnightmischief said:


> you know I just cant help but wonder if all three members were told about the split or if it was just seth.
> reason for wondering is that Dean just looked soooo shocked!!! if they were all told then Damn he is a good actor.


I think all of them were in on it. Dean is just that good.

Wonder how they felt about it, though :lol Seems it was a bit sudden. Or not. I'm confused about when it was actually planned because I'm reading different things anyway :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Adam Rose.

Shieldbuds.


----------



## Romangirl252

I was watching superstars on the wwe network and showed it on there...its still so hard to watch them chair shots that Dean and Roman took...I'm not to sure that Dean and Roman were told before hand cause if I was Roman and knew what was going to happen I won't of took them chair shots to the back after what happen to me the night before...I don't know how them guys can put their body though that can of stuff


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Maybe Sami Zayn or someone else from NXT. Zack Ryder don't have anything to do or Dolph


----------



## Telos

Sparrow-boo! :dancingpenguin



JacqSparrow said:


> I think all of them were in on it. Dean is just that good.
> 
> Wonder how they felt about it, though :lol Seems it was a bit sudden. Or not. I'm confused about when it was actually planned because I'm reading different things anyway :lol


I went back to the beginning of that segment when Ambrose had the mic, and I studied everyone's body language. I didn't get a single hint that a career-altering event was about to happen. In hindsight, Reigns talking about them being brothers was that "What can possibly go wrong???" moment.

I didn't see the Rollins betrayal happening, though I partially blame being distracted by the chat. Him staying behind when Ambrose and Reigns stepped forward should've been the eye-opener. I saw from the corner of my eye Rollins swing the chair and when I looked up and saw Reigns went down... :shocked:

And I didn't see remorse in Rollins' face, not like when he walked out during their tag match with the Wyatt Family. That's why I'm not buying the Evolution infiltration theory. The story arc of the three took a dark and sudden turn, right now with more questions than answers.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Telos said:


> Sparrow-boo! :dancingpenguin
> 
> 
> 
> I went back to the beginning of that segment when Ambrose had the mic, and I studied everyone's body language. I didn't get a single hint that a career-altering event was about to happen. In hindsight, Reigns talking about them being brothers was that "What can possibly go wrong???" moment.
> 
> I didn't see the Rollins betrayal happening, though I partially blame being distracted by the chat. *Him staying behind when Ambrose and Reigns stepped forward should've been the eye-opener*. I saw from the corner of my eye Rollins swing the chair and when I looked up and saw Reigns went down... :shocked:
> 
> And I didn't see remorse in Rollins' face, not like when he walked out during their tag match with the Wyatt Family. That's why I'm not buying the Evolution infiltration theory. The story arc of the three took a dark and sudden turn, right now with more questions than answers.


That was the 'Oh shit' moment, as soon as he stayed back I knew.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

I would love to see CM Punk come back and be, but he's happily retired, so...
Daniel Bryan...nah~
Maybe someone new from NXT


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> Sparrow-boo! :dancingpenguin


OMG did not know we had happy feet meme!!
(penguin dance is probably my favorite scene from any movie ever)


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*



WynterWarm12 said:


> If WWE has any sense left, no one :lol
> 
> And this whole Big Show and SD shit? Stop it right now!!
> 
> Did they not learn their lessons with thrusting Big Show into the DB storyline :no:


Big show's been in like, every ME arc and they nevvver learn :lol 

I do not want to see Big Show moving around in one of those Shield suits too on top of everything.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Just thought of a funny answer:

*BOLIEVE* IN THE SHIELD 
XD


----------



## djkhaled

lol the fake boos on smackdown right now, crowd looks dead but you could barely hear triple h's music because of the 'boos'


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Sparrow-boo! :dancingpenguin
> 
> 
> 
> I went back to the beginning of that segment when Ambrose had the mic, and I studied everyone's body language. I didn't get a single hint that a career-altering event was about to happen. In hindsight, Reigns talking about them being brothers was that "What can possibly go wrong???" moment.
> 
> I didn't see the Rollins betrayal happening, though I partially blame being distracted by the chat. Him staying behind when Ambrose and Reigns stepped forward should've been the eye-opener. I saw from the corner of my eye Rollins swing the chair and when I looked up and saw Reigns went down... :shocked:
> 
> And I didn't see remorse in Rollins' face, not like when he walked out during their tag match with the Wyatt Family. That's why I'm not buying the Evolution infiltration theory. The story arc of the three took a dark and sudden turn, right now with more questions than answers.


OMG, Telos-boo, that is the most adorable smiley I have ever seen on this site! :dance

:lol And there we were talking about mundane things like how hot Dean was, not knowing what was about to happen before our very eyes... 

After three viewings (ouch), I agree that there definitely was no hint--they were acting like it was a typical promo, even when Trips and Randy came out. I think that was why everyone was so blindsided. Nothing was out of the ordinary to even hint at things. The biggest one was probably Roman's "brothers" comment, but even then, those three have proclaimed their brotherhood so many times in so many interviews, it only becomes a hint in hindsight.

My Spidey-sense only started tingling when Seth grabbed the two chairs but didn't give Dean one, which I thought was strange since he would normally throw one to Dean right off the bat. But of course, denial was at work until I saw him swing at Roman.

And not only was there no remorse, he actually seemed pleased with his handiwork once he was done this time. When he first walked out on them, he really seemed torn.


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Neville, Zayn or Ziggler.

No but Big Show will probably fill in sadly.


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> OMG, Telos-boo, that is the most adorable smiley I have ever seen on this site! :dance
> 
> :lol And there we were talking about mundane things like how hot Dean was, not knowing what was about to happen before our very eyes...
> 
> After three viewings (ouch), I agree that there definitely was no hint--they were acting like it was a typical promo, even when Trips and Randy came out. I think that was why everyone was so blindsided. Nothing was out of the ordinary to even hint at things. The biggest one was probably Roman's "brothers" comment, but even then, those three have proclaimed their brotherhood so many times in so many interviews, it only becomes a hint in hindsight.
> 
> My Spidey-sense only started tingling when Seth grabbed the two chairs but didn't give Dean one, which I thought was strange since he would normally throw one to Dean right off the bat. But of course, denial was at work until I saw him swing at Roman.
> 
> And not only was there no remorse, he actually seemed pleased with his handiwork once he was done this time. When he first walked out on them, he really seemed torn.


I admit that the first time I didn't even notice that he went for two chairs, I only noticed the one that he destroyed on Ambrose. But yeah, that would've been very peculiar.

What's funny was when Triple H said "there's always a Plan B" I waited for Brock Lesnar's music to play. I'm not sure why I reached that conclusion of B for Brock :lol but that's how it was. And then the chair shot heard around the world.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Oh Show can find his Showster Wig and dye half of it Black so he can be the new Seth Rollins of the group. Just with out all the stuff Rollins does and the ring and instead of Selling Moves, he just chops your chest up or Knocks you out with the WMD :show


----------



## djkhaled

smackdown match is nice


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> I admit that the first time I didn't even notice that he went for two chairs, I only noticed the one that he destroyed on Ambrose. But yeah, that would've been very peculiar.
> 
> What's funny was when Triple H said "there's always a Plan B" I waited for Brock Lesnar's music to play. I'm not sure why I reached that conclusion of B for Brock :lol but that's how it was. And then the chair shot heard around the world.


I still wince when I see what that chair looked like once Seth was done.

:lmao Well, that was a possibility. And heck, the show was so boring by that point, Trips could probably have brought out Heath Slater to top it off :lol I had my money on Sheamus then, though--thank goodness I don't bet :lol


----------



## pagi

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

The man they call String


----------



## Tambrose

Spoiler:  Smackdown



Show started out really well in my opinion with HHH and Seth coming to the ring. HHH asks him to explain his reasons behind leaving the Shield and Seth looks like he's going to explain, but then says that only he needs to know the reason. 

On a side note- I've never noticed how big his nose is. That's not a euphemism :lol , I literally only just noticed today that he has a big nose :lol

Dolph coming out and saying his piece about Seth selling out was good, HHH responding that yes Seth sold out and will continue to sell out... arenas everywhere unlike Dolph- was pretty funny. I think there was a spoiler before that said Seth looked surprised or annoyed to be put in a match with Dolph- I did not see even the slightest reaction from Seth that said that to me, he looked like he really wanted the match.
The match was really great imo, great pace and those two work well together- reminded me of the matches that Ziggler used to have with the Shield when they first debuted- although I think they were mostly with Ambrose vs. Ziggler.

Other than that, the only Seth or Shield moments was Big Show interrupting Seth, HHH, and Randy backstage and calling Seth a traitor... blah blah blah... now there's a match with Randy vs Big Show.

I liked the first segment, but the rest of the show seemed really blah to me... not that it was bad per se, but after the excitement of the ending of RAW I guess I just expected more of the story beyond SD's first segment. There wasn't, so felt like a let down. They hopefully will do a better job on RAW and capitalise on this story of betrayal, would have been great if they could've hyped up emotions again on SD to make RAW even more of an anticipation.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Show started out really well in my opinion with HHH and Seth coming to the ring. HHH asks him to explain his reasons behind leaving the Shield and Seth looks like he's going to explain, but then says that only he needs to know the reason.
> 
> On a side note- I've never noticed how big his nose is. That's not a euphemism :lol , I literally only just noticed today that he has a big nose :lol
> 
> Dolph coming out and saying his piece about Seth selling out was good, HHH responding that yes Seth sold out and will continue to sell out... arenas everywhere unlike Dolph- was pretty funny. I think there was a spoiler before that said Seth looked surprised or annoyed to be put in a match with Dolph- I did not see even the slightest reaction from Seth that said that to me, he looked like he really wanted the match.
> The match was really great imo, great pace and those two work well together- reminded me of the matches that Ziggler used to have with the Shield when they first debuted- although I think they were mostly with Ambrose vs. Ziggler.
> 
> Other than that, the only Seth or Shield moments was Big Show interrupting Seth, HHH, and Randy backstage and calling Seth a traitor... blah blah blah... now there's a match with Randy vs Big Show.
> 
> I liked the first segment, but the rest of the show seemed really blah to me... not that it was bad per se, but after the excitement of the ending of RAW I guess I just expected more of the story beyond SD's first segment. There wasn't, so felt like a let down. They hopefully will do a better job on RAW and capitalise on this story of betrayal, would have been great if they could've hyped up emotions again on SD to make RAW even more of an anticipation.


You never noticed the nose, Tambrose? :lol That was actually one of the first things I noticed about Trips when I first started watching wrestling, aside from his great hair.



Spoiler: SD



I'm excited for Seth/Dolph--those two great sellers are bound to pull off something good. 

I would much rather that Seth's explanation happen in front of Dean and Roman, though, so this is fine. I guess they wanted to show how the betrayal didn't just affect two people, but was felt roster-wide. And it's a good touch of continuity--Dolph and Show were the first few to have a problem with the Authority after all. (Heck, anything that gets Dolph recognition is great )


----------



## Joshi Judas

There was another subtle hint on Raw, other than Roman's "brothers" comment and the showing of the open hand as Evo and the closed fist as the Shield.

It was when just before that Rollins says "In the end, they were just three strangers standing on the same side of the ring"

But it's something you'll only notice in hindsight :


----------



## Wynter

:side: where are you guys watching SD from :side:

And I'm so glad Seth is owning the role instead of being hesitant like that site stated. I want him to be full on bad boy Seth with little to no regrets :dance


----------



## evilshade

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

It's going to be Jinder Mahal. He's gotten lots of tv exposure as of late thanks to the epic hornswoggle/el torito feud.. but knowing the wwe, they could pull a 180 and give us Hornswoggle instead


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

I don't think they should, The Shield were perfect as they were, getting anyone else in would just be a come down from the original group. I don't mind them using someone as a partner to battle Evolution, but I don't want them to create a new group. I'd rather they quietly disbanded after this feud was over and go into singles competition.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tambrose said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Show started out really well in my opinion with HHH and Seth coming to the ring. HHH asks him to explain his reasons behind leaving the Shield and Seth looks like he's going to explain, but then says that only he needs to know the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note- I've never noticed how big his nose is. That's not a euphemism :lol , I literally only just noticed today that he has a big nose :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Dolph coming out and saying his piece about Seth selling out was good, HHH responding that yes Seth sold out and will continue to sell out... arenas everywhere unlike Dolph- was pretty funny. I think there was a spoiler before that said Seth looked surprised or annoyed to be put in a match with Dolph- I did not see even the slightest reaction from Seth that said that to me, he looked like he really wanted the match.
> 
> The match was really great imo, great pace and those two work well together- reminded me of the matches that Ziggler used to have with the Shield when they first debuted- although I think they were mostly with Ambrose vs. Ziggler.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, the only Seth or Shield moments was Big Show interrupting Seth, HHH, and Randy backstage and calling Seth a traitor... blah blah blah... now there's a match with Randy vs Big Show.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the first segment, but the rest of the show seemed really blah to me... not that it was bad per se, but after the excitement of the ending of RAW I guess I just expected more of the story beyond SD's first segment. There wasn't, so felt like a let down. They hopefully will do a better job on RAW and capitalise on this story of betrayal, would have been great if they could've hyped up emotions again on SD to make RAW even more of an anticipation.



Not gonna lie super pumped to see Dolph and Rollins. Fingers crossed it's not just an oversell spot feat because they are both just solid wrestlers who can tangle together. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hibsvegas

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Kofi Kingston? Not who I'd want, but his high flying style would replace what Rollins brought to them. 

Personal choice would be Ziggler, as he has been in complete wilderness for nearly a year now and desperately needs something. Still can't quiet understand how it was Rollins who turned Heel rather than Ambrose. Ambrose seems like a really natural heel. Strange booking.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: where are you guys watching SD from :side:
> 
> And I'm so glad Seth is owning the role instead of being hesitant like that site stated. I want him to be full on bad boy Seth with little to no regrets :dance


HALFIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer :dance (Why are you up??? )

And I agree. This is it. No more turning back for Seth. Own your inner villain :evil:

(I haven't seen it yet :lol I'll wait for y'all )

Soooo, Tapla and Tumblr keep on bringing the goods:










This made me seriously crack up:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

> This made me seriously crack up:



:lmao 
This is great :lol



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theswayzetrain

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

sami zayn would be cool but it will not happen


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> You never noticed the nose, Tambrose? :lol That was actually one of the first things I noticed about Trips when I first started watching wrestling, aside from his great hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited for Seth/Dolph--those two great sellers are bound to pull off something good.
> 
> I would much rather that Seth's explanation happen in front of Dean and Roman, though, so this is fine. I guess they wanted to show how the betrayal didn't just affect two people, but was felt roster-wide. And it's a good touch of continuity--Dolph and Show were the first few to have a problem with the Authority after all. (Heck, anything that gets Dolph recognition is great )


haha! no I mean Seth's nose!! :lol Noticed HHH's loooonnnnggggg time ago lol (I do miss HHH's hair though...)



WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: where are you guys watching SD from :side:
> 
> And I'm so glad Seth is owning the role instead of being hesitant like that site stated. I want him to be full on bad boy Seth with little to no regrets :dance


Australia! We get it Friday afternoon our time, so before everyone else 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Not gonna lie super pumped to see Dolph and Rollins. Fingers crossed it's not just an oversell spot feat because they are both just solid wrestlers who can tangle together.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Spoiler:  not sure if I need to spoiler this or not...



Was a really good match- great selling of course, but they both looked really strong and some great moves


----------



## Wynter

Halfie!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer

:side: why am I still up, Halfie? :side:



I'm all for evil bad ass Seth, especially if it leads to a Dean vs Seth program :mark:

It would be interesting to see those two square up with each other again, but on opposite roles. 
It should easily be MOTYC at Summerslam or I would be really shocked.


And ah ok. Thanks Tambrose, I was a bit confused there :lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Not sure if this was posted - 

Reports regarding Rollins betrayal:



> Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> UPDATE: As we reported on Tuesday, several sources say that the Seth Rollins heel turn was in the works for about a month. Then we reported yesterday the turn was not written into the RAW script.
> 
> While the latter is true and the turn had been discussed for the last few weeks, it appears as though the final call on the heel turn was decided on just before the Payback pay-per-view on Sunday afternoon. Vince McMahon made the decision as a reaction to the poor RAW rating the week before on Memorial Day. They kept the return a “surprise” from talents as it wasn’t listed on the actual script as noted.
> 
> ORIGINAL: As we previously reported, Seth Rollins’ heel turn on Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose has reportedly been in the works for about a month.
> 
> According to sources, the angle wasn’t actually written into the RAW script. The original script before WWE Payback had John Cena vs. Kane in the main event with the Rollins turn not even hinted at. This could have been done by WWE officials to keep it a secret. Of course, there is also the possibility that it was decided after the Payback event.


Sometimes I think what seems like a last minute decision to pull the trigger on something they've discussed might actually be something Vincent K. McMahon had planned to do for some time but not have told anyone so it doesn't get spoiled considering how porous WWE are with their info nowadays. 

Credit to him though, they needed to shake things up and create some renewed interest and they have. I haven't been this excited to watch Smackdown and the preceding RAW in a long, long time, well done Vinny Mac :vince2

TBF taking a $800 million hit would stir anyone's creative juices :draper2.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> haha! no I mean Seth's nose!! :lol Noticed HHH's loooonnnnggggg time ago lol (I do miss HHH's hair though...)


Oh! :lmao Well, my opinion on his nose cannot be trusted because I'm totally biased 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Halfie!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> :side: why am I still up, Halfie? :side:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for evil bad ass Seth, especially if it leads to a Dean vs Seth program :mark:
> 
> It would be interesting to see those two square up with each other again, but on opposite roles.
> It should easily be MOTYC at Summerslam or I would be really shocked.
> 
> 
> And ah ok. Thanks Tambrose, I was a bit confused there :lol


Explain yourself in PM 

Short of someone else pulling off an extremely kickass match, it should be :mark: I watched their very first FCW match yesterday and tried to imagine them being in opposite roles. So excited because it is gonna be EPIC.


----------



## Wynter

How is a month of planning last minute :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Not sure if this was posted -
> 
> Reports regarding Rollins betrayal:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think what seems like a last minute decision to pull the trigger on something they've discussed might actually be something Vincent K. McMahon had planned to do for some time but not have told anyone so it doesn't get spoiled considering how porous WWE are with their info nowadays.
> 
> Credit to him though, they needed to shake things up and create some renewed interest and they have. I haven't been this excited to watch Smackdown and the preceding RAW in a long, long time, well done Vinny Mac :vince2
> 
> TBF taking a $800 million hit would stir anyone's creative juices :draper2.


I'm glad that Vince was smart and managed to keep it a secret. Before all of this I didn't think I could get anymore excited for those boys. I'm ready as ever for smackdown as well as raw.

Edit: oh god that bubbles pic. :lmao


----------



## laurenamy93

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

:ziggler3

Gotta be some reason he didn't qualify for MITB..


----------



## JacqSparrow

Good to see that WWE is playing the dirtsheets so well too :lol


----------



## Wynter

Believe in Seth Rollins people! 
He's going to kill in this heel role. Triple H has always had love for that boy and trusts Seth can pull it off with little to no trouble. 



Spoiler: picture















He's been a Triple H guy since day one. Anyone who watches NXT can tell Triple H is drawn towards talented in ring workers like Rollins(Sami Zayn, Adrian Neville and Tyson Kidd for example)

Triple H chose Seth as first NXT champion even when Seth was terrible on the mic. He knew the potential he possessed and knew he would only get better :


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I guess stuff like this or the streak ending was planned by Vince and maybe just 4-5 people knew- HHH, Steph and a few others. That stops info from leaking to the dirtsheets and they'll deliberately let out some false info which the "sources" get wind of and report. Later, when they stick to the original plan, the sources think it was all last minute :lol

Tbf, it's good in a way Vince lost so much money. That's when he tries the hardest to put on good TV.
Makes sense they didn't give it all away on SD, makes people want to tune in on Raw, but with Hunter saying Rollins would be on SD in his Cole interview, also makes us check out SD. Will be interesting to see how Raw does next week. Bryan is their biggest ratings mover currently, wanna see how the Shield (ex-Shield :side guys do


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Good to see that WWE is playing the dirtsheets so well too :lol


As I keep on saying, the dirtsheets don't know shit. But you know some people around these parts take they words as gospel when it suits their agenda. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Believe in Seth Rollins people!
> He's going to kill in this heel role. Triple H has always had love for that boy and trusts Seth can pull it off with little to no trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's been a Triple H guy since day one. Anyone who watches NXT can tell Triple H is drawn towards talented in ring workers like Rollins(Sami Zayn, Adrian Neville and Tyson Kidd for example)
> 
> Triple H chose Seth as first NXT champion even when Seth was terrible on the mic. He knew the potential he possessed and knew he would only get better :


Exactly. And Seth hasn't disappointed Trips at all--he's just grown by leaps and bounds with time. Now that his mic work's more than up to snuff, he's so ready to go it alone. And it will only be a matter of time before Dean and Roman get their own spotlights too.

Zero!!!! Hi


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Zero!!!! Hi


Hi boo!


----------



## midnightmischief

Oooooo just had a thought. ..

Individual merchandise!!!

Can't wait... ---take all my money wwe ---

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

I say again no one. Definately no one from NXT because to me that would seem liking starting again and erasing what was before, which is wrong on so many levels. That might not make any sense to anyone else, but it does to me.


----------



## Zarra

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Let's say nobody
Seriously if anyone join the Shield it's gonna be the biggest fuckary. No, the Shield is over. They were awesome but it's done,please. NOT Batista, NOT Big Show, not Ziggler, not nobody please.


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Hoping nobody. After a short fued with orton and rollin's I'd prefer the shield all went their seperate ways


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Watch Smackdown tonight. I think WWE gives us a *Big* hint who will fill the third spot...not become an official member of Shield but the third man on that side of the feud.


----------



## Vics1971

SubZero3:16 said:


> As I keep on saying, the dirtsheets don't know shit. But you know some people around these parts take they words as gospel when it suits their agenda. :lol


As we all do. We all have them. agendas I mean. They may or may not be right. Only a few people will know the truth, particularly batshit crazy Vince who has been rumoured to pull this stuff before, so for that reason alone I'm open about it.


----------



## Stadhart

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*



Ghost of Wrestling said:


> I would love to see CM Punk come back and be, but he's happily retired, so...
> Daniel Bryan...nah~
> Maybe someone new from NXT


CM Punk joining would literally be the best thing ever but obviously wont happen :$

and seems obvious fat show will be taking that spot and ruining the whole angle as he always does. I honestly think show is worse than cena at doing that sort of thing


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

I would kill for it to be Sami Zayn.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

No one. No reason to keep it going with a new member. Just have them tag for a short while and then just mutual seperate.


----------



## Tardbasher12

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

The Shield perished.


----------



## braajeri

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Brodus Clay


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Seth did it................. For the rock.


----------



## Rocky.

sad to see Seth turning but I have a feeling that he'll destroy Evolution from the inside.


----------



## PUNKY

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/06/b...ign-for-better-parenting-by-fathers.html?_r=1

I need to see this !!! Roman singing i'm a little teapot. :lmao:lmao:lmao 

And why can't monday hurry up. :ex: Thank god we've at least got smackdown tonight.


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/06/b...ign-for-better-parenting-by-fathers.html?_r=1
> 
> I need to see this !!! Roman singing i'm a little teapot. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> And why can't monday hurry up. :ex: Thank god we've at least got smackdown tonight.


I do too. This is going to be utterly adorable!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

JacqSparrow said:


> I do too. This is going to be utterly adorable!!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know jacq it's gonna be so cute !!! :cheer

obligatory shield spam.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I already love hating Seth. This feud is going to be golden!! :mark::mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Raw should open with a limo arriving backstage and HHH, Orton, Seth stepping out of it all suited up. Evolution music starts playing while they make their way to the arena :banderas

If I was the booker, I'd add Steph too :lol


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH;35102537 said:


> *Raw should open with a limo arriving backstage and HHH, Orton, Seth stepping out of it all suited up.* Evolution music starts playing while they make their way to the arena :banderas
> 
> If I was the booker, I'd add Steph too :lol


Something like this. : I approve. (Y)


----------



## Rocky.

have a feeling that WWE will fuck this up just like they always do. They fucked Punk's return one week after MITB just like with the Nexus one week after their debut. I expect them to fuck this angle up at this RAW.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Sure to be some fuckups along the way. As long as the endgame is good, can live with it I guess. Can't wait to watch SD tonight :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/06/b...ign-for-better-parenting-by-fathers.html?_r=1
> 
> 
> 
> I need to see this !!! Roman singing i'm a little teapot. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> And why can't monday hurry up. :ex: Thank god we've at least got smackdown tonight.



Well play Roman. Not only are women bowing down to his feet because of his looks but now he pulls shit like this. At least leave some of the ladies for Ambrose.... Dry desert over here :lmao (jokes) 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl

Rocky. said:


> have a feeling that WWE will fuck this up just like they *always *do. They fucked Punk's return one week after MITB just like with the Nexus one week after their debut. I expect them to fuck this angle up at this RAW.


The Shield's booking over the last year and a half says hi :waffle


----------



## Banez

Bearodactyl said:


> The Shield's booking over the last year and a half says hi :waffle


it is amazing how well Shield has been booked last year n half. wouldn't expect it from today's creative team.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Sure to be some fuckups along the way. As long as the endgame is good, can live with it I guess. Can't wait to watch SD tonight :mark:


I feel the same on it. Every good thing is bound to have hickups along the way. 
I'm sure they'll do the best they can with this.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Raw should open with a limo arriving backstage and HHH, Orton, *Seth stepping out of it all suited up*. Evolution music starts playing while they make their way to the arena :banderas
> 
> If I was the booker, I'd add Steph too :lol


Pretty please?










I'm sad we never got a Seth/Steph drama-off though...oh wait, could still happen. With Trips in the middle trying to calm them down while Randy giggles in a corner. *writes this down*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Well play Roman. Not only are women bowing down to his feet because of his looks but now he pulls shit like this. At least leave some of the ladies for Ambrose.... Dry desert over here :lmao (jokes)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You lie :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown



Seth is so Good :clap
WWE is so stupid for misusing Dolph :cuss:

Seth vs Dolpdh :bow


"Seth was undecided", "Seth was surprised by the match" .... WTH people saw?

I will not like Seth/Orton "friendship," I will not .... I will love:cuss:


----------



## DoubtGin

That video package they prepared for the whole Shield/Evolution thing was pure gold.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well play Roman. Not only are women bowing down to his feet because of his looks but now he pulls shit like this. At least leave some of the ladies for Ambrose.... Dry desert over here :lmao (jokes)


I don't think it could ever be a dry desert where Ambrose is concerned. :lol


----------



## NeyNey

LOL the title of the video :lmao
(It's from WWE's YT channel)


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> LOL the title of the video :lmao
> (It's from WWE's YT channel)


:lmao Gotta love that sense of humor.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Stay Classy, WWE. :lol


----------



## tbp82

Rocky. said:


> have a feeling that WWE will fuck this up just like they always do. They fucked Punk's return one week after MITB just like with the Nexus one week after their debut. I expect them to fuck this angle up at this RAW.


Just wondering what would be your idea of WWE F'ing up this angle. What do you think they might do to F it up?


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Seth is so Good :clap
> WWE is so stupid for misusing Dolph :cuss:
> 
> Seth vs Dolpdh :bow
> 
> 
> "Seth was undecided", "Seth was surprised by the match" .... WTH people saw?
> 
> I will not like Seth/Orton "friendship," I will not .... I will love:cuss:


People see what they want to see and analyse things how they want to.


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


> Good to see that WWE is playing the dirtsheets so well too :lol


WWE is learning to play the game of dirtsheets :lol 
IN THE GAME OF DIRTSHEETS YOU EITHER WIN OR YOU DIE 
bff raven will understand quote!!


----------



## Bearodactyl

Spoiler: something I noticed on SD



There was a Why Seth Why sign in the crowd on SD too :sansa


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> WWE is learning to play the game of dirtsheets :lol
> IN THE GAME OF DIRTSHEETS YOU EITHER WIN OR YOU DIE
> bff raven will understand quote!!


As one who is currently catching up with GOT I understand the quote well. :lol



Bearodactyl said:


> There was a Why Seth Why sign in the crowd on SD too :sansa


Omg SPOILERS


----------



## Bearodactyl

Calabrose said:


> Omg SPOILERS


Not sure if sarcasm or... I mean, it's a crowdsign for pete's sake. But okay, I'll take it down.. sowwy, didn't think that qualified as a spoiler... :waffle


----------



## PUNKY

Bearodactyl said:


> Not sure if sarcasm or... I mean, it's a crowdsign for pete's sake. But okay, I'll take it down.. sowwy, didn't think that qualified as a spoiler... :waffle


I'm pretty sure she was joking bear don't worry lol. :lol

EDIT and now i can't tell if she's still joking, ney ney help us out !!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I NEVER JOKE


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> WWE is learning to play the game of dirtsheets :lol
> IN THE GAME OF DIRTSHEETS YOU EITHER WIN OR YOU DIE
> bff raven will understand quote!!


I do know GoT, Deppie, so, yeah, I got it :lol

The mystery of the joking Caly...


----------



## Bearodactyl

@Punkgurrrl your sig really makes Seth look like the odd man out :waffle Talk about "dat revisionist histowy" :sansa

@Cala didn't think so, spoiler tags now up, just make sure to fix your quote of my original text


----------



## PUNKY

Bearodactyl said:


> @Punkgurrrl *your sig really makes Seth look like the odd man out :waffle Talk about "dat revisionist histowy" :sansa*
> 
> @Cala didn't think so, spoiler tags now up, just make sure to fix your quote of my original text


Well i do ship ambreigns.  Funny thing is though i changed my sig to what it is now a few hours before raw started, I must be psychic or something. In the back of my mind i just knew what the TRAITOR was gonna do.  #whysethwhy !!! :


----------



## NeyNey

Deptford said:


> WWE is learning to play the game of dirtsheets :lol


:littlefinger must be proud.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bearodactyl said:


> @Punkgurrrl your sig really makes Seth look like the odd man out :waffle Talk about "dat revisionist histowy" :sansa
> 
> @Cala didn't think so, spoiler tags now up, just make sure to fix your quote of my original text


Good boy. However... :ambrose2 I'm gonna show the world what a spoiling spoilypants that you are. I hope you've learned your lesson.
:fuckedup

I need a nap goddammit.


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Well i do ship ambreigns.  Funny thing is though i changed my sig to what it is now a few hours before raw started, I must be psychic or something. In the back of my mind i just knew what the TRAITOR was gonna do.  #whysethwhy !!! :


:lmao The presence of Jealous!Seth in there suggests that he turned on them because he was totally mad at the Ambreigns


----------



## PUNKY

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao The presence of Jealous!Seth in there suggests that he turned on them because he was totally mad at the Ambreigns


Totally jealous, That's the _only_ possible explanation for his treacherous acts.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just watched Smackdown

[spoilers=spoiler] holy shit I don't wanna say this but Seth looked frigging awesome walking out with HHH!! :mark:


DAT DROP KICK ON THE OUTSIDE THOUGH :mark: :mark: :mark:

Just enough death in a match from both Ziggler and Rollins without ruining storytelling etc... Really was a decent match :banderas [/spoiler]

Hope this works on the app, apologies if I've ruined anything for anyone 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

my friend snapped this at 2013 SummerSlam Axxess.
*Take notes, Batista: skinny jeans done RIGHT *:lol


----------



## PUNKY

TMR i think you just need to take the s off of you first spoiler word, cos you put spoilers=spoilers i think it should be spoiler= spoilers if you know what i mean.  Just tested yeah just take the first s off your first word.



Spoiler: spoilers



just testing


----------



## Banez

she just needs to remove the S from first spoiler word 

clearly she's overexcited :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> People see what they want to see and analyse things how they want to.


I know
But they interpret it all wrong
Seth did not react nothing like they described, nothing


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*"The Shield return to RAW" *
Apparently they disappeared and now are back


----------



## PUNKY

SóniaPortugal said:


>


:mark::mark::mark: That's gotta be my 2 favourite pics of ambrose and reigns, Glad they changed ambrose's one from the old one where he's looking really bald. 

offtopic: sonia how do you feel about ronaldo maybe missing the world cup ? :


----------



## TheVipersGirl

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: where are you guys watching SD from :side:
> 
> And I'm so glad Seth is owning the role instead of being hesitant like that site stated. I want him to be full on bad boy Seth with little to no regrets :dance


I didnt think he was hesistant at all. I love this side more, more character depth in him. 

I usually watch wwe shows on crimaz . com and watchwrestling . ch:cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Totally jealous, That's the _only_ possible explanation for his treacherous acts.


You can see the calculation in his eyes in that last gif 



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> my friend snapped this at 2013 SummerSlam Axxess.
> *Take notes, Batista: skinny jeans done RIGHT *:lol


(Y)

TMR :mark:

Whee, confrontation!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> *"The Shield return to RAW" *
> Apparently they disappeared and now are back



Well this is wonderful :lol





Banez said:


> she just needs to remove the S from first spoiler word
> 
> clearly she's overexcited :lol



I'll have you know, no fangirling was present in the creating of that post :lmao :lmao 


Edit: thanks cmpunkgirl for giving me the heads up  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl

That pic of Ambrose is as close to looking like a "face" as he's ever going to get, lol


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I know
> But they interpret it all wrong
> Seth did not react nothing like they described, nothing


analyse and interpret are basically the same thing. That's what I'm getting at people see what they want to see.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> *"The Shield return to RAW" *
> Apparently they disappeared and now are back


 they left Raw


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Bearodactyl said:


> That pic of Ambrose is as close to looking like a "face" as he's ever going to get, lol



It's the closest he's ever gonna get to looking like he has a head full of hair as well....

Ohhhh shiiiiit. I went there, I went there


:lmao :lmao :lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> :mark::mark::mark: That's gotta be my 2 favourite pics of ambrose and reigns, Glad they changed ambrose's one from the old one where he's looking really bald.
> 
> offtopic: sonia how do you feel about ronaldo maybe missing the world cup ? :


What? Cristiano Ronaldo will not miss the world cup
He is recovering and already trains with the ball


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just watched Smackdown
> 
> [spoilers=spoiler] holy shit I don't wanna say this but Seth looked frigging awesome walking out with HHH!! :mark:
> 
> 
> DAT DROP KICK ON THE OUTSIDE THOUGH :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Just enough death in a match from both Ziggler and Rollins without ruining storytelling etc... Really was a decent match :banderas [/spoiler]
> 
> Hope this works on the app, apologies if I've ruined anything for anyone
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How and where do you get to see Smackdown before a Friday night on Sky Sports in the UK? If you can't post the link a PM would be appreciated. I had given up hope with SD recently until Seth turned, now i GOT to see it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's the closest he's ever gonna get to looking like he has a head full of hair as well....
> 
> Ohhhh shiiiiit. I went there, I went there
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao I thought he was your boy, tsk.

A Shield with only two people still looks so weird *sigh*

RVP_The_Gunner, try this link: http://watchwrestling.ch/


----------



## PUNKY

SóniaPortugal said:


> What? Cristiano Ronaldo will not miss the world cup
> He is recovering and already trains with the ball


Ah really ? I heard he's missing the warm up game against mexico and might miss at least the first world cup game cos he's got quite a few leg injuries 

sorry it's off topic.


----------



## JacqSparrow

PUNKY!!!! LOOK!!!!!!

http://www.multivu.com/mnr/7240051-...service-campaign?cid=social_20140606_25474676

I'M A LITTLE TEAPOT!


----------



## BruceLeGorille

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Ah really ? I heard he's missing the warm up game against mexico and might miss at least the first world cup game cos he's got quite a few leg injuries
> 
> sorry it's off topic.


If Ronaldo and Ribery are missing this world cup, I'm not watching.


----------



## Banez

tylermoxreigns said:


> I'll have you know, no fangirling was present in the creating of that post :lmao :lmao


Ofc there was no fangirling present :agree: i almost... just almost believe you :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Ah really ? I heard he's missing the warm up game against mexico and might miss at least the first world cup game cos he's got quite a few leg injuries
> 
> sorry it's off topic.


He should not play in the games against Mexico and the Republic of Ireland, but will play against Germany 

The same will happen with Pepe and Coentrao 
Real Madrid "killed" our players :cuss:


----------



## PUNKY

JacqSparrow said:


> PUNKY!!!! LOOK!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.multivu.com/mnr/7240051-...service-campaign?cid=social_20140606_25474676
> 
> I'M A LITTLE TEAPOT!





BruceLeGorille said:


> If Ronaldo and Ribery are missing this world cup, I'm not watching.


OMG JACQ I LOVE YOU. :cheer:cheer:cheer

@bruce Don't go in a mood bruce it's still worth watching. : Sonia seems to think ronaldo will play anyway so..... guess we'll have to wait and see. Maybe he's not as injured as i thought.


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> OMG JACQ I LOVE YOU. :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> @bruce Don't go in a mood bruce it's still worth watching. : Sonia seems to think ronaldo will play anyway so..... guess we'll have to wait and see.


It's so cute!!!!!!!!! Where is my Halfie??? She needs to see this!!

AW. Just, aw. Remember, Seth--you gave this up!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

http://t.co/mg6jvOZFVf


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> OMG JACQ I LOVE YOU. :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> @bruce Don't go in a mood bruce it's still worth watching. : Sonia seems to think ronaldo will play anyway so..... guess we'll have to wait and see.


I think the foreign press (foreign = not Portuguese is exaggerating. 

Here in Portugal everybody says he will play :agree:

You guys (foreigners) are more concerned that us (Portuguese)


----------



## Joshi Judas

Doesn't matter, Germany's gonna beat ya both :banderas

All hail Deutschland :mark:

Ok, I'm done


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Doesn't matter, Germany's gonna beat ya both :banderas
> 
> All hail Deutschland :mark:
> 
> Ok, I'm done












I kid.  But yeah i did see you'd voted germany in the world cup thread. :side: EDIT And why no england option in the poll. :side:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Doesn't matter, *Germany's gonna beat ya both* :banderas
> 
> All hail Deutschland :mark:
> 
> Ok, I'm done


:fuckedup

Portugal can draw/lose with Germany, since pass the group stage


----------



## NeyNey

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Doesn't matter, Germany's gonna beat ya both :banderas
> 
> All hail Deutschland :mark:
> 
> Ok, I'm done


How damn fucking right you are. :clap:clap:clap
Fuck Ronaldo... :kobe9


----------



## SóniaPortugal

NeyNey said:


> How damn fucking right you are. :clap:clap:clap
> Fuck Ronaldo... :kobe9


We (Portuguese) does not care about Germany.
We just want to pass the group stage 
If we lose against Germany and we pass the group stage, we are a very happy country :cheer


----------



## TheFranticJane

Here's the promo from Smackdown:




Dat smirk tho


----------



## Deptford

I don't get it, the only thing Mexico is good at is playing soccer and they aren't even good at playing soccer so like fpalm 

this is why my ppl be farming and pulling tomatoes out the ground. Like, find a hobby and get good at it smh


----------



## tbp82

JacqSparrow said:


> PUNKY!!!! LOOK!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.multivu.com/mnr/7240051-...service-campaign?cid=social_20140606_25474676
> 
> I'M A LITTLE TEAPOT!



All three of the dad videos are great PR for WWE. But, isn't it funny how whoever produced that video still showed the woman admiring Roman's muscles. They making sure to give him that image.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheVipersGirl said:


> http://t.co/mg6jvOZFVf



Well... Well... Yeah...

I don't know whether I am dying of laughter or dying from the cuteness. 

God





JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao I thought he was your boy, tsk.
> 
> A Shield with only two people still looks so weird *sigh*
> 
> RVP_The_Gunner, try this link: http://watchwrestling.ch/



He is my boy... I'm just a bitch. Not always, just sometimes. Now is one of those times :lol



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

NeyNey said:


> LOL the title of the video :lmao
> (It's from WWE's YT channel)


Apart from the title and Reigns's mic skills, this was gold.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Deptford said:


> *I don't get it, the only thing Mexico is good at is playing soccer and they aren't even good at playing soccer so like* fpalm
> 
> this is why my ppl be farming and pulling tomatoes out the ground. Like, find a hobby and get good at it smh



You made me laugh 
I'm from the country that is in 4th FIFA ranking and never won anything :cheer


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> You made me laugh
> I'm from the country that is in 4th FIFA ranking and never won anything :cheer


and won't win anything this year either coz England wins :lol

ontopic: forgot it was friday already. looking forward to the SD.


----------



## hhhshovel

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

jinder mahal fits. he was the one seth rollins beat for the nxt championship. it should be the great jinder.


























dont hinder jinder


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Dolph Ziggler cut a pretty anti-authority promo on Smackdown, he could be an option. I know they had Big Slow team with Ambrose and Reigns in the dark match, but who wants to see Big Show in the Shield? At least Ziggler makes a bit of sense, considering he's an over babyface who can work, thus protecting Reigns more until he's ready.


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheVipersGirl said:


> http://t.co/mg6jvOZFVf


Okay...There was some internal screaming on my part at this. Goddamn. Not necessarily because Roman's a fine piece of man. The whole concept behind this campaign is very sweet and it shows his love for his daughter. Poor guy. I don't envy the fact that WWE superstars spend so much time away from their loved ones.


----------



## Telos

*ahem*










Anything is possible (though I'm just hoping to survive group stage...beyond that is gravy)

Germany should have no trouble advancing... Portugal ripe for the picking if Ronaldo isn't at 100%, and I suspect USA will finally get revenge on Ghana after two straight World Cup disappointments to them. We will see, as I still don't like the Landon Donovan omission. But overlook this squad at your own peril.

Back to The Shield...

It seems the obvious plan here is Ambrose and Reigns vs. Rollins and Orton at MITB. It would be very intriguing, although I would still rather see the three go after the briefcase or better yet the WWEWHC.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Hopefully no one. The Shield should only ever be Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns. No one needs to be added. Adding a new member just makes the feud less personal between Rollins Reigns and Ambrose.


----------



## EpicMike

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

The Shield is done, it's time for Reign's monster push and kayfabe Ambrose and Reigns won't be able to make it work without Rollins as the glue holding the team together.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Hopefully no one. The Shield should only ever be Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns. No one needs to be added. Adding a new member just makes the feud less personal between Rollins Reigns and Ambrose.


What this guy said.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*

Put Big Show in Swat Gear = Buys


----------



## Bucky Barnes

*Re: Alright so who's gonna be the new member of the shield.*



NJ88 said:


> I don't think they should, The Shield were perfect as they were, getting anyone else in would just be a come down from the original group. I don't mind them using someone as a partner to battle Evolution, but I don't want them to create a new group. I'd rather they quietly disbanded after this feud was over and go into singles competition.


Fully Agree with this. A new SHIELD member would tarnish the legacy IMO.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Spoiler: Smackdown



So I thought Rollins would come out to Evolution music but it was only to HHH's "King of Kings" :jose

Anywho, great promo from both. HHH really sold Rollins as a big player and the reason behind the Shield's dominance and Rollins' short promo was delivered very well too. Great heat and many signs in the crowd saying "You sold out" or "Why Seth Why" :lmao

Great match between him and Ziggler. Longer and much more back and forth than I had hoped. HHH at ringside was great throughout too, and Rollins worked great as a heel. No flips or landing on his feet. Really impressive from both men.

Once they get to the back, Orton comes and shakes Seth's hand saying "Welcome to the dark side" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Wtf Randy :lol

Seth replies "I never left" :lmao :lmao

And then Big Show showed up so I stopped watching  Will resume the rest of the episode later, heard it's quite good.



Edit: Also,










:lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

DEANAMRODGE :lmao :lmao :lmao Oh lord... :banderas


----------



## BruceLeGorille

#ROMAINREIGH


----------



## Bushmaster

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought Rollins would come out to Evolution music but it was only to HHH's "King of Kings" :jose
> 
> Anywho, great promo from both. HHH really sold Rollins as a big player and the reason behind the Shield's dominance and Rollins' short promo was delivered very well too. Great heat and many signs in the crowd saying "You sold out" or "Why Seth Why" :lmao
> 
> Great match between him and Ziggler. Longer and much more back and forth than I had hoped. HHH at ringside was great throughout too, and Rollins worked great as a heel. No flips or landing on his feet. Really impressive from both men.
> 
> Once they get to the back, Orton comes and shakes Seth's hand saying "Welcome to the dark side" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Wtf Randy :lol
> 
> Seth replies "I never left" :lmao :lmao
> 
> And then Big Show showed up so I stopped watching  Will resume the rest of the episode later, heard it's quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol





Spoiler: Smackdown



I just watched the promo and match and nothing else, Orton really said that :lel. I was in the chatbox earlier and asked what people thought of the new name I might get. Sith Rollins, seems apropos with that line by Randy.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bruce...your sig... :lmao

Geez you guys are killing me today.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> http://t.co/mg6jvOZFVf


He lifted the pinky!! Oh I can't :faint:



NeyNey said:


> How damn fucking right you are. :clap:clap:clap
> Fuck Ronaldo... :kobe9


Ronaldo ain't kinda old to be still playing in the world cup tho


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought Rollins would come out to Evolution music but it was only to HHH's "King of Kings" :jose
> 
> Anywho, great promo from both. HHH really sold Rollins as a big player and the reason behind the Shield's dominance and Rollins' short promo was delivered very well too. Great heat and many signs in the crowd saying "You sold out" or "Why Seth Why" :lmao
> 
> Great match between him and Ziggler. Longer and much more back and forth than I had hoped. HHH at ringside was great throughout too, and Rollins worked great as a heel. No flips or landing on his feet. Really impressive from both men.
> 
> Once they get to the back, Orton comes and shakes Seth's hand saying "Welcome to the dark side" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Wtf Randy :lol
> 
> Seth replies "I never left" :lmao :lmao
> 
> And then Big Show showed up so I stopped watching  Will resume the rest of the episode later, heard it's quite good.


I will love Seth/Orton


----------



## Wynter

Agreed. Seth and Randy will be everything :banderas

Friendship I mean :side:

Randy is fucking hilarious though. Love that guy :lmao

And Seth saying he never left the dark side..hmmmm


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> He lifted the pinky!! Oh I can't :faint:


LOL that thirst by the mailwoman in that video :lol



Spoiler: Rollins SD quote



Orton: "Welcome to the dark side."

Rollins: "I never left." 

Well, now.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> He lifted the pinky!! Oh I can't :faint:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ronaldo ain't kinda old to be still playing in the world cup tho *




Ronaldo's 29 
The age where players are generally in highlight of their career is between 27 and 30 years
He is at his best moment.
And Ronaldo was lucky (he took care of his body and health like none player) never had a serious injury


----------



## Deptford

:lmao Randy literally did it

That man knows he is on some SciFI, channel 19, B, 1.2 ratings, show :lmao 

My man steady not giving a fuck on Fridays.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ah so that's why Soup wants to change to SithRollins. :lol


----------



## Wynter

Roman doing the damn tea pot with his big ass and looking more into it than his own daughter :lmao

So adorable


----------



## TheFranticJane

Having seen that commercial with Roman, I can now safely say that I will be smiling for the rest of this century.


----------



## Bushmaster

Calabrose said:


> Ah so that's why Soup wants to change to SithRollins. :lol


I actually never knew he said that :lol, I didn't watch much of Smackdown. Was on break at work so just watched the opening and the Rollins match. So missed out on everything else.

But it's perfect :lel either Darth Rollins or Sith Rollins. Leaning towards Sith since it sounds better atm. I've asked Champ DA God if that sig would be doable so we'll see. I do love the rotating gifs I have as my sig now though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> I actually never knew he said that :lol, I didn't watch much of Smackdown. Was on break at work so just watched the opening and the Rollins match. So missed out on everything else.
> 
> But it's perfect :lel either Darth Rollins or Sith Rollins. Leaning towards Sith since it sounds better atm. I've asked Champ DA God if that sig would be doable so we'll see. *I do live the rotating gifs I have as my sig now though.*


I bet you do. :ambrose3

I'm sure Champ DA GAWD will eventually get to you if you remind him every now and again. I can't wait for the day he makes me a GOAT Ambrose sig.


----------



## Bearodactyl

A little early to predict, but the earlier I do it the more impressive it'll be if and when I'm right :sansa

MitB in a couple of weeks, Rollins is going to qualify for the ladder match.

He is going to win.

And he is cashing it in on a near dead Bryan for the belt the very same night. 

:waffle


----------



## Wynter

Bear, you and that damn waffle smiley :lmao


That match would be amazing; Bryan and Seth. But I think they're heading for Brock vs Bryan so Seth losing on the cash in would be ew. I would rather Seth vs Dean to be set up :dance


----------



## Deptford

I want someone to make me a Polvora sig. 
I have a couple I want in mind. 

and Yesssssss, Ambrose vs Rollins or BUSSSSTT 

nothing else even mattters to me


----------



## Masta-Bassist

I can see Rollins acting as a mole inside evolution, to break it apart from the inside


----------



## Banez

Masta-Bassist said:


> I can see Rollins acting as a mole inside evolution, to break it apart from the inside


could happen... 

It's one (altough bit vaque) option that Evolution would not leave them alone and the Shield knows that so they would just as well infiltrate in the Evolution and destroy it from inside because Evolution wouldn't leave them alone otherwise.

However i don't see that happen because Batista left, which would make Trips & Orton vs. Shield which is essentially 3 on 2.

And didn't Batista even know what's going down later kayfabe wise? I mean if Rollins joined Evolution.. when did he speak with Trips about it? And why didn't Batista know?


----------



## LPPrince

Can still work. Have Rollins split Orton and HHH. Perhaps HHH sees Rollins as a favorite, ignores Orton, doesn't give Orton favors, thus Orton goes off on his own again.

Then, Rollins reveals The Shield had a Plan B.

HHH- "Oh shit"


----------



## Wynter

As much as Seth broke my Shield heart when he turned on the boys, I would rather Seth be legit about this instead of being a mole. I will really enjoy evil/bad boy Seth a lot. It added some depth to his character, just like playing babyface added to Dean.

I say WWE needs to go 100 percent with this. No hesitation or BS.


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait to see smackdown tonight... the video with Roman and his daughter is so cute... wish I had a man like him


----------



## LPPrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> As much as Seth broke my Shield heart when he turned on the boys, I would rather Seth be legit about this instead of being a mole. I will really enjoy evil/bad boy Seth a lot. It added some depth to his character, just like playing babyface added to Dean.
> 
> I say WWE needs to go 100 percent with this. No hesitation or BS.


Perhaps Seth didn't let The Shield in on his plan.

He does what he does, Evolution dies, it looks like The Shield's back together, but Ambrose and Reigns go heel on him, or just Ambrose.

If the latter, Roman/Rollins as a tag team? They split up? Plenty of ways this could go.


----------



## NeyNey

Okay, just saw an old SD promo of Rollins and Reigns on Big Show and Mark Henry.
I've never seen it before (Maybe 'cause it was on Smackdown), but I had to upload and share it 'cause Rollins is fucking boss in it lol... 
His little hoarseness makes it even more epic. Also his facial expressions are fucking unbelievable sharp in this one. 
Absolutely love it.


----------



## LPPrince

Besides Roman's little Srswtfdude thing at the end, telling you, they can be a good tag team as faces.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Y'all gonna drop your Seth double crossing Evolution theory once you watch SD :lel

Boy's gone 

@NeyNey

Yeah I remember that promo, one of the few Seth gems from their Shield days. Was really impressed when I saw that.


----------



## The.Great......One

Why Seth Why signs on smackdown bama
Come on WWE, make Seth Rollins the Corporate champion.


----------



## Wynter

Roman was so extra at the end of that video :lmao

So glad he's gotten more natural since then 

@LP But Roman and Seth already did the tag team thing in the beginning. Wouldn't going from the Future of Evolution to a sucky ass tag division be a downgrade??

Don't get me wrong, the Rolleigns tag team was BOSS and had the division on fire, but it would seem like those two are going backwards rather than progressing in their careers.

EDIT: Darkside Seth>Mole Seth :cool2 Belie' Dat


----------



## CALΔMITY

I like the thought of it being an inside job, but really I'm not going to sit and wonder about it. I just want to enjoy the ride as I see where it goes.


----------



## NeyNey

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Boy's gone


----------



## Wynter

Posting this, because Dean will forever be everything 

EDIT: Looking at some SD gifs from Tumblr....lord...Bad boy, mean mugging Seth is amazing :faint: I can't wait to see him in a suit :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

He'll come back around Ney! Heels always have their fair share of face turns! :lol

Edit: Dat Dean strut.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh the heat for Rollins in this episode. Both in the beginning and the end. Beautiful :banderas

Raw will be interesting. I sure hope they let us know the real reason Jesus Seth turned Judas.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao you guys have no idea how hyped I am for this Seth Rollins heel turn. This is going to be a thing of beauty :mark:

*BELIEVE IN SETH ROLLINS 2014!!!* *#RiseOfTheSeth*


----------



## CALΔMITY

"FUCK YOUR TITTY MEMES"
"FUCK YOUR PUSH"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

How was it in chat when the turn happened live Wynter? :lol


----------



## Deptford

"FUCK YOUR TITTY MEMES AND FUCK YOUR PUSH!" - The Summer of Seth


----------



## -XERO-

NeyNey said:


>


It'll be okay.


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> How was it in chat when the turn happened live Wynter? :lol


We lost our DAMN minds, Raven :lmao there was so much "l;jadflksjaflksjdklfdjsklfj omg noooooo Seth!!" :lmao

I was like the only one marking out and hyped as shit. I was too happy for that turn.

Of course, there was some mourning going on too. You know we're dramatic 

And the chat was kind of blah too because of how ass Raw was. But maannn, when Seth turned, the whole chat woke up :lol


(And I had to apologize to Lean, because I was drowning the chat with my joy while the others were in sad mode  I was being very obnoxious )


EDIT: UNDEAD, is that your official hug pic now


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> How was it in chat when the turn happened live Wynter? :lol


You'd know if you stayed. :side:  It wasn't good raven it wasn't good.  Lot's of why seth why's. (which is now my new favourite sentence.) : Emotional messes i tell ya. (well not me cos i stayed cool, calm and collected obviously.) :cool2  EDIT yeah wynter was hyped as a mo fo lol. 










SETH


----------



## Wynter

:hmm: A new Seth signature is definitely warranted. *looks at sig* Sorry Roman, but you know....it's Seth 


I wonder if a crowd will get a chant like that started? "Why Seth, Why? Why Seth, Why?" :lol I saw that damn quote all over the internet, so it's possible.


----------



## Deptford

I didn't say anything. I just froze up for like two days and wuz like "ummm... damn... ok.. shit.." 
:lol 
it broke my heart  but I'm warming up to the idea of it all now.

When are you guys gonna learn, Wynter is ALWAYS turned up sooo much!! :lol 
EVEN DURING THE SHIELD BREAKUP


----------



## Wynter

Those two look so great together :banderas 

Seth is going to look BOSS in a suit, standing right next to Triple H and knowing he's great enough to walk beside a legend :mark:


I don't think I've marked this hard for Seth since I've gotten into the Shield :lmao Well played, WWE :



EDIT: And you're my Turn Up Buddy always, right Deppie Boo :


----------



## Joshi Judas

@Wynter

@England fan who doesn't appreciate the greatness that is Germany or the fact that I'd have voted for England if it was on the goddamn poll 

You both should read this article and the comments too :lol

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe-raw/2014/6/5/5780486/seth-rollins-the-shield-wwe-raw


----------



## Wynter

Yo Raven, Cageside was hilarious the hours after Seth turned :lmao The podcast was great, because Geno was so fucking hurt by Seth turning heel


----------



## Joshi Judas

Geno Mrosko's coverage of the Seth turn was phenomenal. CSS is my favorite site for posts like those :lmao Geno getting all heartbroken and article after article and the podcast, holy fucking shit :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> @Wynter
> 
> @England fan who doesn't appreciate the greatness that is Germany or the fact that I'd have voted for England if it was on the goddamn poll
> 
> You both should read this article and the comments too :lol
> 
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe-raw/2014/6/5/5780486/seth-rollins-the-shield-wwe-raw


That's fucking gold. :lmao:lmao:lmao Ima blame seth for everything now. #it's all seths fault. And hey if you promise you would have voted England if we were on the poll then were all good.


----------



## Wynter

Geno was like "it felt like I just lost a child" :lmao Ol boy was devastated. His "Trust is Dead to Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins Killed It" :lmao :lmao

Geno's voice was getting all pitched and cracking, because he was so passionate about the subject. He's a true Seth mark for real :lol


----------



## Deptford

Wynter I turn up most the time it's tru, but you never go into baby mode and all needy like I do when I get all 








I'm like emo Wynter sometimes. 
:lol 

Speaking of which, I saw a hug happen... :side::side:


----------



## Wynter

Omg :lmao












> Seth Rollins is just tweeting like nothing happened at all, like he didn't just rip our hearts out when he turned on Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose, like he didn't just break up The Shield, like he didn't just join Evolution, like he didn't side with Triple H of all people. *No word on whether or not he chair-shotted the two he's hugging in the picture shortly after it was taken. He probably did.*



:lmao Oh Sweet jesus in a silk blanket :lmao Cageside is hilarious :lol


EDIT: Awwww, Deppie Love~~


----------



## CALΔMITY

> Seth Rollins is just tweeting like nothing happened at all, like he didn't just rip our hearts out when he turned on Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose, like he didn't just break up The Shield, like he didn't just join Evolution, like he didn't side with Triple H of all people. *No word on whether or not he chair-shotted the two he's hugging in the picture shortly after it was taken. He probably did.*


This guy... :banderas

Charms us all with his smiles and his flips and chair-shots us when we least expect it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Geno's sold it like a national tragedy and it's fucking glorious :lmao


----------



## Jeff Rollins

The podcast on ccs was hilarious, the guy seem genuinely upset obviously I don't find upset people funny just to clear that up.

After watching SD I really hope that Rollins has turned heel not a mole, I am loving bad boy Rollins and the more I can see of Seth/Randy the better


----------



## Wynter

:lol Raven, that list 

*#RollinsScrewedBret *

Saying Rollins was the one who shot JFK :lol Perfection.

*Rollins tripped the Shockmaster *

The comments on that site are gold :lol


EDIT: Agreed Jeff Rollins. I want WWE to go full 100 percent with Seth going heel. I think he will play that role fantastically if they give him the chance. He's already giving me so much life and it's not even Monday yet 

EDIT2: Love you Deppie Boo :cheer


----------



## Deptford

tehehe
HERE AM WYNTER!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

I had read Geno's Payback review and he really loved Shield vs Evo and especially the brotherhood moment at the end when Reigns and Rollins grab their hands in victory. So the very next night must have been a BIG shock :lol

@Wynter

It wasn't really Snitsky's fault  :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business

Watching Smackdown, gotta say, i'm liking this Uber Heel Rollins


----------



## Wynter

Geno called the Payback match one of the best matches in history :lmao 

Wooo! I wish I was as optimistic as him 

The way he explained that Rolleigns bro moment, it sounded like it hurt him down to the soul to relive that after knowing Seth betrays Roman and Dean.

I love how that site can post some of the craziest/stupidest/funniest shit and also post legit professional articles. 

I can't even be mad at Geno's marky ass. That turn hit so many in the feels :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

That's why it's so great. The Cageside staff is one of the best group of writers- very professional, don't over analyze everything and allow all opinions to be brought up. The fact that the turn has hit them so bad that they're all marking out over it is terrific :lol

Anyway, watch SD everyone to see how heel Rollins fares. Thought he did great and Hunter really built him up strong.

And,



Spoiler: Smackdown



2 CURB STOMPS ON A STEEL CHAIR ON THAT FUCKER BIG SHOW!! YES :mark:


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> 2 CURB STOMPS ON A STEEL CHAIR ON THAT FUCKER BIG SHOW!! YES :mark:


Does it make me a bad person to feel so much glee at that information :side:


----------



## Bad For Business

WynterWarm12 said:


> Does it make me a bad person to feel so much glee at that information :side:


He was taunting the fat fuck when he was doing it too, it was glorious seeing that fat schmuck have his lard ass handed to him.


----------



## Bushmaster

Time for Friday Night Rollins :mark:


----------



## Deptford

curb stomp is such a good heel finisher


----------



## Bushmaster

Deptford said:


> curb stomp is such a good heel finisher


I know, it's my favorite gif from my sig. He should be able to pull if off in different ways. I'm still waiting for a springboard curbstomp. Instead of his usual knee he should just do his finisher, imagine how epic that would look.



Spoiler



 Seth as the Winter Soldier :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## midnightmischief

wasn't going to bother watching smackdown but after reading a few of the spoilers I just can't help myself...

still reckon there is not going to be any explanation on raw though, just 'I know why I did it and it is a need to know basis' sort of comment

loving those fatherhood ads too


----------



## Bushmaster

:banderas 

Hope people keep coming up with pictures like this.


----------



## Deptford

SoupBro said:


> :banderas
> 
> Hope people keep coming up with pictures like this.


:lmao I can't deal with this. 

So many legit feelings.


----------



## Bad For Business

Orton and Rollins seem to have good chemistry already, looking forward to them tagging together.


----------



## Divine Arion

Just finished watching Smackdown. Despite what some sites were reporting, I certainly didn't see any remorse on Seth's part. If anything he looked quite proud of himself and was soaking it all in. I laughed so hard when he said he owed no one an explanation but himself. I got a feeling we're not going to find out anytime soon lol. I'm loving him in this bad boy role even more. :rollins

That Rollins vs Ziggler match! Excellent work by both men! Shame they don't let Ziggles do more. It's kind of funny listening to the roster rub Seth's betrayal in his face considering the Shield beat a majority of them up. Still, even they seemed to appreciate the bromance lol. 

The video they put together was excellent. You just can't get the imagery of the expressions on Seth's and Dean's faces out of your head. Seriously looking forward to what Dean and Roman have to say on Monday! There's going to be hell to pay! :ambrose :reigns


----------



## Bushmaster

I think people are just looking for something tbh. No matter how he looked there would be people saying he looks out of it or remorseful. Just like some people thinking he is a mole when that honestly makes ZERO sense at all since they've beating Evo numerous times. 

Pretty good smackdown, Seth at the end was awesome. Feels like I've seen more curbstomps the last few days than I have for almost a year. Gonna be nice actually seeing Rollins finish matches rather than someone else.


----------



## Bad For Business

SoupBro said:


> I think people are just looking for something tbh. No matter how he looked there would be people saying he looks out of it or remorseful. Just like some people thinking he is a mole when that honestly makes ZERO sense at all since they've beating Evo numerous times.
> 
> Pretty good smackdown, Seth at the end was awesome. Feels like I've seen more curbstomps the last few days than I have for almost a year. Gonna be nice actually seeing Rollins finish matches rather than someone else.


If anything, it looked like he was enjoying himself out there.


----------



## WrayBryatt

SoupBro said:


> I think people are just looking for something tbh. No matter how he looked there would be people saying he looks out of it or remorseful. Just like some people thinking he is a mole when that honestly makes ZERO sense at all since they've beating Evo numerous times.
> 
> Pretty good smackdown, Seth at the end was awesome. Feels like I've seen more curbstomps the last few days than I have for almost a year. Gonna be nice actually seeing Rollins finish matches rather than someone else.


whats so crazy hes gotten higher elrvation on the curb stomp since nxt/fcw. i ove that mov


----------



## Deptford

SoupBro said:


> I think people are just looking for something tbh. No matter how he looked there would be people saying he looks out of it or remorseful. Just like some people thinking he is a mole when that honestly makes ZERO sense at all since they've beating Evo numerous times.
> 
> Pretty good smackdown, Seth at the end was awesome.* Feels like I've seen more curbstomps the last few days than I have for almost a year. Gonna be nice actually seeing Rollins finish matches rather than someone else.*


That was the only downside to having 3 really really likable guys on the same team. No one is gonna get enough time on their own. 

Hoping to see whatever the fuck dean calls his move (his finisher; the front DDT) more than 3 times here in the near future which will already be as many times as we've ever seen it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well... Well... Yeah...
> 
> I don't know whether I am dying of laughter or dying from the cuteness.
> 
> God
> 
> 
> He is my boy... I'm just a bitch. Not always, just sometimes. Now is one of those times :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cuteness!  And poor Dean :lol



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought Rollins would come out to Evolution music but it was only to HHH's "King of Kings" :jose
> 
> Anywho, great promo from both. HHH really sold Rollins as a big player and the reason behind the Shield's dominance and Rollins' short promo was delivered very well too. Great heat and many signs in the crowd saying "You sold out" or "Why Seth Why" :lmao
> 
> Great match between him and Ziggler. Longer and much more back and forth than I had hoped. HHH at ringside was great throughout too, and Rollins worked great as a heel. No flips or landing on his feet. Really impressive from both men.
> 
> Once they get to the back, Orton comes and shakes Seth's hand saying "Welcome to the dark side" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Wtf Randy :lol
> 
> Seth replies "I never left" :lmao :lmao
> 
> And then Big Show showed up so I stopped watching  Will resume the rest of the episode later, heard it's quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


:evil: Mwahaha. Seth never left, huh?

:lmao :lmao good gravy.



NeyNey said:


> Okay, just saw an old SD promo of Rollins and Reigns on Big Show and Mark Henry.
> I've never seen it before (Maybe 'cause it was on Smackdown), but I had to upload and share it 'cause Rollins is fucking boss in it lol...
> His little hoarseness makes it even more epic. Also his facial expressions are fucking unbelievable sharp in this one.
> Absolutely love it.


:mark:

*sheds a tear for Roman*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Posting this, because Dean will forever be everything
> 
> EDIT: Looking at some SD gifs from Tumblr....lord...Bad boy, mean mugging Seth is amazing :faint: I can't wait to see him in a suit :mark:


I can't even quote all the awesome pics anymore :lmao 



WynterWarm12 said:


> We lost our DAMN minds, Raven :lmao there was so much "l;jadflksjaflksjdklfdjsklfj omg noooooo Seth!!" :lmao
> 
> I was like the only one marking out and hyped as shit. I was too happy for that turn.
> 
> Of course, there was some mourning going on too. You know we're dramatic
> 
> And the chat was kind of blah too because of how ass Raw was. But maannn, when Seth turned, the whole chat woke up :lol
> 
> 
> (And I had to apologize to Lean, because I was drowning the chat with my joy while the others were in sad mode  I was being very obnoxious )


Don't forget the "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

@Raven, You know, oceans of tears, pained chests, dredging up of memories of the old days in the form of gifs... It was like he broke up with us. I think I was bipolar because I was happy about Seth but sad for the end of the ultimate wrasslin bromance.


----------



## Wynter

I'm listening to the Wrestling Soup podcast and one of the hosts went to Payback. In his observation: Shield nearly sold out all of their merchandise and the Evolution gear was overflowing with shit, because no one or very little bought their shit.

WWE needs to make Evolution seem important soon and hopefully with Rollins in it, they will start to be a dominant force.

That's why I didn't understand Evolution losing the first PPV. How can they draw heat when they're not being positioned as a threat? 

Let's hope with Triple getting Rollins, they will become heat magnets.


----------



## Bad For Business

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm listening to the Wrestling Soup podcast and one of the hosts went to Payback. In his observation: Shield nearly sold out all of their merchandise and the Evolution gear was overflowing with shit, because no one or very little bought their shit.
> 
> WWE needs to make Evolution seem important soon and hopefully with Rollins in it, they will start to be a dominant force.
> 
> That's why I didn't understand Evolution losing the first PPV. How can they draw heat when they're not being positioned as a threat?
> 
> Let's hope with Triple getting Rollins, *they will become heat magnets*.


If the end of Raw and Smackdown are anything to go by, then they're already there. One man can make a difference.


----------



## Wynter

Bad For Business said:


> If the end of Raw and Smackdown are anything to go by, then they're already there. One man can make a difference.


Agreed. It's funny to think one of the most dominating stables in history, that has bred and hosted four future Hall of Famers, needs a Seth Rollins to be important again :lol

I'm digging Heel Seth so far though. Hopefully the WWE will continue booking Seth as an equal in Evolution who Triple H sees as the next big thing. To be put on such a pedestal will surely benefit Seth. He's experienced enough to handle the responsibilities and pressures of being put in the spotlight.

Triple H looked so smug and proud of Seth on SD :lmao Hunter's shit eating grin is perfection :lol


----------



## Bad For Business

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed. It's funny to think one of the most dominating stables in history, that has bred and hosted four future Hall of Famers, needs a Seth Rollins to be important again :lol
> 
> *I'm digging Heel Seth so far though.* Hopefully the WWE will continue booking Seth as an equal in Evolution who Triple H sees as the next big thing. To be put on such a pedestal will surely benefit Seth. He's experienced enough to handle the responsibilities and pressures of being put in the spotlight.
> 
> Triple H looked so smug and proud of Seth on SD :lmao Hunter's shit eating grin is perfection :lol


I like he's brought the taunting back from when the Shield were heels, nice to see a heel do that these days, shows how much he knows about the business. Yeah, heel Seth has been great, and he actually fits in with HHH and Orton, which is surprising. I said earlier, i like the chemistry already developing between Orton and Rollins.


----------



## Tambrose

bwhahaha, can't believe I missed the end of SD- after reading here that Seth was involved, I had to go back and rewatch it. Admittedly I didn't bother watching the end because I got really really bored.

That Roman teapot video.... omg died! Actually all 3 of those videos are the sweetest things ever, and whilst the acting of the adults wasn't the most natural in a way; the way the kids responded showed how close they are and how much they love their dads. Fantastic initiative to promote great fatherhood... although might lead to some more nagging 'why can't you be more like that!'


----------



## Wynter

It was funny seeing a big guy like Roman doing the teapot dance. Too adorable :lol The way he and his daughter smiled at each other was really cute also :dance

I am way too hyped for more Randy and Seth interactions. They can deliver some great backstage segments in the right settings. When Randy let's loose and stops giving a fuck, he's the best thing ever :lmao

"Welcome to the dark side." Randy is such a dork lol

EDIT: I feel like such a traitor to the Shield lovers. I am liking Triple H, Seth and Randy as a group too much already :side:


----------



## Bad For Business

WynterWarm12 said:


> It was funny seeing a big guy like Roman doing the teapot dance. Too adorable :lol The way he and his daughter smiled at each other was really cute also :dance
> 
> I am way too hyped for more Randy and Seth interactions. They can deliver some great backstage segments in the right settings. When Randy let's loose and stops giving a fuck, he's the best thing ever :lmao
> 
> "Welcome to the dark side." Randy is such a dork lol
> 
> EDIT: I feel like such a traitor to the Shield lovers. I am liking Triple H, Seth and Randy as a group too much already :side:


I'm liking it, but then that's because there's no Reigns to carry (sorry), so there's no dead weight in New-volution. You have an all time great Heel in HHH, a ring general (if he stops with those bloody chinlocks) in Orton, and a master in Rollins. No need to baby anyone.


----------



## Frico

HHH fanboying over Seth and Seth walking out like a total boss to dat heat. :banderas If I was Premium here, that'd be in my sig. I loved everything this SD! had to offer in regards to Seth and the turn. HHH putting him over as someone who'll "sellout arenas" and how "he's a machine" was great. Same for Seth mouthing "It was always me." after his win. 

Awesome match with Ziggler as well. Hopefully we get another match with these two but longer. 

TWO blackouts to Show. 8*D


----------



## Bad For Business

Is it wrong that watching Show get his arse kicked made me happy?


----------



## Wynter

Bad For Business said:


> Is it wrong that watching Show get his arse kicked made me happy?


:mark: :mark: When I heard he had got curb stomped TWICE I think I giggled in glee :lmao I'm such a bad person 
I cheered when Seth jumped from the top turnbuckle and kneed him in the head. Poor Big Show, he's just a company guy, but I just rather not see him.

He deserved it after being in the DB storyline and that Survivor Series match 



:side: and I forgive you for that earlier Roman comment....:side: 




Frico said:


> HHH fanboying over Seth and Seth walking out like a total boss to dat heat. :banderas If I was Premium here, that'd be in my sig. I loved everything this SD! had to offer in regards to Seth and the turn. HHH putting him over as someone who'll "sellout arenas" and how "he's a machine" was great. Same for Seth mouthing "It was always me." after his win.
> 
> Awesome match with Ziggler as well. Hopefully we get another match with these two but longer.
> 
> TWO blackouts to Show. 8*D


Triple H acting like a child who just received the best toy in the world and just wanted to show it off to everyone was freaking glorious :lmao That man could NOT stop smiling for his life. Every time the camera was on him, he was either smiling or smirking like the smug bastard he is.

I'm surprised he didn't spend the first 30 minutes of SD just gloating and praising Seth until the fans' ears fell off.

I'm marking so hard for Heel Seth and can't wait until Monday. Seeing him with Randy and Triple H, I was just like "Damn...I like this." 

Sorry Shielders :


----------



## Frico

Might be something to look out for...


> - Seth Rollins, Randy Orton, Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose are scheduled to appear at this weekend's WWE live events in New Mexico. WWE presents a live event this Saturday night at the Pan American Center in Las Cruces, followed by a show on Sunday evening at the Santa Ana Star Center in Rio Rancho, NM. We haven't received the updated card following Rollins' heel turn on RAW this past Monday night, but the original line-up featured Reigns vs. Orton and Rybaxel vs. Rollins & Ambrose. I would guess that Reigns & Ambrose vs. Orton & Rollins will now headline those cards.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0606/576756/seth-rollins-in-action-this-weekend/


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: :mark: When I heard he had got curb stomped TWICE I think I giggled in glee :lmao I'm such a bad person
> I cheered when Seth jumped from the top turnbuckle and kneed him in the head. Poor Big Show, he's just a company guy, but I just rather not see him.
> 
> He deserved it after being in the DB storyline and that Survivor Series match
> 
> 
> 
> :side: and I forgive you for that earlier Roman comment....:side:


Roman Reigns is garbage......JOKES


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm listening to the Wrestling Soup podcast and one of the hosts went to Payback. In his observation: Shield nearly sold out all of their merchandise and the Evolution gear was overflowing with shit, because no one or very little bought their shit.
> 
> WWE needs to make Evolution seem important soon and hopefully with Rollins in it, they will start to be a dominant force.
> 
> That's why I didn't understand Evolution losing the first PPV. How can they draw heat when they're not being positioned as a threat?
> 
> Let's hope with Triple getting Rollins, they will become heat magnets.


They are already :lol The reaction to Seth alone is glorious. And Trips's smugness :lmao I really love this Trips. I really do. He sells the whole thing like a boss.



WynterWarm12 said:


> It was funny seeing a big guy like Roman doing the teapot dance. Too adorable :lol The way he and his daughter smiled at each other was really cute also :dance
> 
> I am way too hyped for more Randy and Seth interactions. They can deliver some great backstage segments in the right settings. When Randy let's loose and stops giving a fuck, he's the best thing ever :lmao
> 
> "Welcome to the dark side." Randy is such a dork lol
> 
> EDIT: I feel like such a traitor to the Shield lovers. I am liking Triple H, Seth and Randy as a group too much already :side:


Roman was so adorable with his daughter!!!! It's such a sweet side of him.

:lol That was an epic line. And Seth's "I never left." BWAHAHA. I love it :evil: This is why there shouldn't be any retconning with this storyline. It could be a classic one because Seth is owning the heelness.

Those Blackouts :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: One of the best parts of Seth going solo is seeing so many more Blackouts. And I love the return of trashtalking Seth.



Frico said:


> Might be something to look out for...
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0606/576756/seth-rollins-in-action-this-weekend/


Well well well....


----------



## Bushmaster

Watched Seth and Ziggler again :banderas I just love how HHH said during the match how Seth can adapt. He reminds me of Shelton Benjamin in that he can be a highflyer, technician, or pull out some power. That Powerbomb into the turnbuckle is amazing, he should have been called the Powerhouse Architect cuz that's a legit power move and he's doing it on his own. 

Will be interested in seeing how much he changes in the ring. Gonna miss those dives and how he always landed on his feet.


----------



## Wynter

That's how they're going to signal Seth's Face turn. The moment he starts diving out the ring, landing on his feet and risking what's left of his 9 lives again, you know babyface Rollins is back lol


----------



## Bushmaster

They should signal whether he's is becoming more of a heel or face with his highlights. The more heelish things he does the more his highlights disappear until his hair is fully black. And when he does face things it'll go back to normal. 

I do love how the springboard knee can still be done even as a heel. Looked great when he did it on Big Show.


----------



## midnightmischief

Just watched the part with seth and triple h. 
Interesting that he is still calling them brothers, bit of a tongue in cheek sort of rub don't you think?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## briana98_98

Man what a flipping week!! Hi everyone again  hopefully I am back for longer this time. Life tends to ruin things ugh but anyway...HOLY FREAKING BALLS SETH ROLLINS!!! 

Random thoughts of Raw: Seth flipping Rollins way to shatter Shield hearts everywhere  I watched it like a zillion times because I was like no way this isn't happening to The Shield not after the dominance of Payback. No this is a mistake and so on lol. Wailing on Dean with the chair was pretty epic. Your heart broke for Dean. His expressions and he was so loud when he was getting beat with the chair. Ugh I yelled at my TV multiple times. I read yesterday that this was decided the day of Payback. Man I couldn't imagine. MARK MY WORDS...THIS WILL LEAD TO AN EPIC DEAN/SETH FEUD!! It'll be like FCW all over again and that makes me totally giddy. Ambrose will bust out amazing promos and they have such amazing chemistry. 

Seth on Smackdown tonight like a MF'in BOSS! His strut to the ring with Tripps glowing at him is priceless. Rollins n Ziggs was an amazing match. 2 of the best going at it you can't go wrong. The best was the backstage thing and Orton was all like Welcome to the Darkside haha! Seth looked at him was like bitch please I never left and laughed. I like the chemistry between them. I am extremely excited to see where this whole things goes! Are we going to get Seth in his old NXT gear?? Crazy Ambrose is coming and I can't wait!!


----------



## WrayBryatt

briana98_98 said:


> Man what a flipping week!! Hi everyone again  hopefully I am back for longer this time. Life tends to ruin things ugh but anyway...HOLY FREAKING BALLS SETH ROLLINS!!!
> 
> Random thoughts of Raw: Seth flipping Rollins way to shatter Shield hearts everywhere  I watched it like a zillion times because I was like no way this isn't happening to The Shield not after the dominance of Payback. No this is a mistake and so on lol. Wailing on Dean with the chair was pretty epic. Your heart broke for Dean. His expressions and he was so loud when he was getting beat with the chair. Ugh I yelled at my TV multiple times. I read yesterday that this was decided the day of Payback. Man I couldn't imagine. MARK MY WORDS...THIS WILL LEAD TO AN EPIC DEAN/SETH FEUD!! It'll be like FCW all over again and that makes me totally giddy. Ambrose will bust out amazing promos and they have such amazing chemistry.
> 
> Seth on Smackdown tonight like a MF'in BOSS! His strut to the ring with Tripps glowing at him is priceless. Rollins n Ziggs was an amazing match. 2 of the best going at it you can't go wrong. The best was the backstage thing and Orton was all like Welcome to the Darkside haha! Seth looked at him was like bitch please I never left and laughed. I like the chemistry between them. I am extremely excited to see where this whole things goes! Are we going to get Seth in his old NXT gear?? Crazy Ambrose is coming and I can't wait!!


Brock lesnar guy just made me laugh my ass off. He just kept saying WHY? WHY? WHY? then he grimaces at the camera.

Seth rollins shocked me. It was a great memorable moment and I also ended missing raw.

I don't think the shield look good in tights. Especilly ambrose, these dudes look like they are wrestling in underwear lol. These guys don't have chiseled physiques, just strong arms. So I expect some attire that hides that.


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: :mark: When I heard he had got curb stomped TWICE I think I giggled in glee :lmao I'm such a bad person
> I cheered when Seth jumped from the top turnbuckle and kneed him in the head. Poor Big Show, he's just a company guy, but I just rather not see him.
> 
> He deserved it after being in the DB storyline and that Survivor Series match
> 
> 
> 
> :side: and I forgive you for that earlier Roman comment....:side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple H acting like a child who just received the best toy in the world and just wanted to show it off to everyone was freaking glorious :lmao That man could NOT stop smiling for his life. Every time the camera was on him, he was either smiling or smirking like the smug bastard he is.
> 
> I'm surprised he didn't spend the first 30 minutes of SD just gloating and praising Seth until the fans' ears fell off.
> 
> I'm marking so hard for Heel Seth and can't wait until Monday. Seeing him with Randy and Triple H, I was just like "Damn...I like this."
> 
> Sorry Shielders :


hate to be a downer and a stupid mark, but he got curbstomped twice cause he botched the first spot and completely dodged the chair, so they had them redo it. Why they didn't edit that out? I have no iea, maybe they wanted to make it look like he suffered two and that they meant business.


----------



## Wynter

I honestly only saw the second curb stomp since I was chatting at the time :lol I had read Seth did it twice and marked out


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> I honestly only saw the second curb stomp since I was chatting at the time :lol I had read Seth did it twice and marked out


I'm so done with big show. he needs to retire lol


----------



## Wynter

WrayBryatt said:


> I'm so done with big show. he needs to retire lol


You mean you don't want to see Big Show come out in Shield gear?? But it would be so awesome :mark: It would be like when he was put into the DB storyline and had that GOAT match at Survivor Series 8*D


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> SETH



:clap:clap:clap

Best. Post. 



> Seth Rollins is just tweeting like nothing happened at all, like he didn't just rip our hearts out when he turned on Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose, like he didn't just break up The Shield, like he didn't just join Evolution, like he didn't side with Triple H of all people. No word on whether or not he chair-shotted the two he's hugging in the picture shortly after it was taken. He probably did.



:lmao :lmao :lmao 



Just in here to show my support for #DEANAMRODGE and #ROMAINREIGH (someone please put these on signs and take them to shows)

Fuck dat other one, the traitor, the 'looser' :lol

WWE facebook pages are always the best for comments


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> That's how they're going to signal Seth's Face turn. The moment he starts diving out the ring, landing on his feet and risking what's left of his 9 lives again, you know babyface Rollins is back lol



Or when he starts being epic in peril again :lol

I'm so glad he's stopped trying to kill himself though :lol




SoupBro said:


> They should signal whether he's is becoming more of a heel or face with his highlights. The more heelish things he does the more his highlights disappear until his hair is fully black. And when he does face things it'll go back to normal.
> 
> I do love how the springboard knee can still be done even as a heel. Looked great when he did it on Big Show.


:lmao Who is he, the male version of Willow Rosenberg from Buffy Season 6?

Please, no more highlights. Those are murdering his hair. 

Well, he was doing the springboard knee even when the Shield was heel... it's a great ninja move.




WrayBryatt said:


> Brock lesnar guy just made me laugh my ass off. He just kept saying WHY? WHY? WHY? then he grimaces at the camera.


Yep, Brock Lesnar guy was hilarious. It was like he was expecting an answer :lol

As for the attire, I think they'll just take some getting used to. I thought the boys looked fine in trunks.




WynterWarm12 said:


> You mean you don't want to see Big Show come out in Shield gear?? But it would be so awesome :mark: It would be like when he was put into the DB storyline and had that GOAT match at Survivor Series 8*D


:no: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> They should signal whether he's is becoming more of a heel or face with his highlights. The more heelish things he does the more his highlights disappear until his hair is fully black. And when he does face things it'll go back to normal.
> 
> I do love how the springboard knee can still be done even as a heel. Looked great when he did it on Big Show.


DAT symbolism :mark:


----------



## midnightmischief

Spoiler: just in case someone hasn't seen smackdown yet



I loved how when seth came in at the end to save HHH and orton you could see the crowd turn around and look toward the stairs. they were obviously expecting dean and roman to come racing down.












my first ever attempt at a gif lol - still luvs you though seth


----------



## -XERO-

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> SETH





tylermoxreigns said:


> :clap:clap:clap
> 
> Best. Post.


*#SethDroppedTheScrewInTheTuna*


----------



## Wynter

-UNDEAD- said:


> *#SethDroppedTheScrewInTheTuna*


:lmao omg! The memories. I watched that scene a couple years ago and choked to death laughing. I don't know why it was so funny, but my goodness did I get a good laugh :lol

"I!! Dropped the screeeew....in the tunaaaa!!" :lol


----------



## -XERO-

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao omg! The memories. I watched that scene a couple years ago and choked to death laughing. I don't know why it was so funny, but my goodness did I get a good laugh :lol
> 
> "I!! Dropped the screeeew....in the tunaaaa!!" :lol








.....only it was really *Seth!* Kel was the cover-up.


----------



## LPPrince

LPPrince said:


> Perhaps Seth didn't let The Shield in on his plan.
> 
> He does what he does, Evolution dies, it looks like The Shield's back together, but Ambrose and Reigns go heel on him, or just Ambrose.
> 
> If the latter, Roman/Rollins as a tag team? They split up? Plenty of ways this could go.


^someone negged me for this

"hope bryan will never wrestle again so stupid marks like you will quit watching wwe"

wat

:lmao


----------



## Vics1971

Wow really! :lmao

I only worked out what the negs were the other day. I had two the other day and don't give a crap. I'll say what I feel.


----------



## Deptford

I AM AWAKE SHIELD THREAD ALL OF YOU CAN STOP CRYING NOW 

^_^ 
^_^ 
^_^


----------



## LPPrince

Vics1971 said:


> Wow really! :lmao
> 
> I only worked out what the negs were the other day. I had two the other day and don't give a crap. I'll say what I feel.


The best part is, been watching wrestling and WWE specifically for close to two decades


----------



## LPPrince

Good guy pipboy1995(w restorative +rep)

Cheers mate


----------



## Wynter

Cageside has written up their own theory about why Seth turned if anyone is up for reading 



Spoiler: cageside article






> None of us "knows," why Seth Rollins turned on Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose -- breaking up The Shield in the process -- on Monday Night Raw this week but I've feverishly crafted a conspiracy theory on a possible reason. I think THE DEMON ROLLINS turned because of personal animosity, and that it's mostly about Ambrose.
> 
> 1. The old crack in The Shield was always Dean. Back in Jan/Feb/Mar, the way the drama was being built was Dean tagging himself into a match and stealing the win; Dean disappearing during a Wyatt match; Dean causing a DQ by going bananas in Roman's match; basically wherever you looked, he was the problem child, making noise and causing problems while the other two glared at him.
> 
> 2. When Seth walked out on them during a match against The Wyatt Family he blamed them both, but his deeper problem was with Dean. When they had the "Shield Summit" afterward, Roman stood there and thought about Seth's points; Dean just shoved him off his feet. Seth went straight to, "I know what's going to fix this and make me feel better..." and punched Dean in the face -- he did not seem to need to punch Roman.
> 
> After Dean punched him back and they all put their fists in, it seemed all was forgiven -- after all, by the next episode, everything was clicking on all cylinders, and it all went straight back to "we are BFFs forever." I think it showed, though, where the real problem was.
> 
> 3. The night before The Horrible Betrayal, Seth was done with them both. At the press conference after Payback, Dean was celebrating how crazy beat up they were but how they didn't care and this was what they wanted. Instead of chuckling and nodding -- "Can you believe this guy? That's our lunatic fringe for ya!" -- like usual, Roman gave Dean a "shut up" look and then changed the subject to how much pain he was in. It was an unusual dynamic compared to where they had been lately -- they were not on the same page. Yes, tt was funny, but it was also odd, coming minutes after the "I love you, man" hugs in the ring and climbing on the announce table to roar in celebration together.
> 
> The whole time, Seth sat staring blankly. He mumbled a bit about how they were survivors -- he didn't say heroes or conquerors. He didn't seem to react to much of what his partners were saying.
> 
> 4. Seth may have considered himself part of the brotherhood once, but not now. Just before the Vile Betrayal, he talked about how Evolution had operated in the Payback fight, but perhaps what he really meant was what the Shield had become, or was becoming, for him: "just three strangers standing on the same side of the ring."
> 
> 5. Seth used his chance to take everything out on Dean because that's who his disappointment and hostility was really about. He hit Roman twice: once to disable him initially, and once mid-beat down when he was starting to get back up.
> 
> He hit Dean 12 times. And then stomped his head into a second chair that he had staged for that very purpose. He handed off the rest of the work on Roman to Randy Orton, but he made sure to destroy Dean Ambrose personally.
> 
> I think he never got over the distractions and issues that Dean caused in The Shield, and that he hated Dean's "we don't care! we just like fighting!" mantra. As Seth kept trying to use the group as a force to take over WWE, he slowly realized that Roman had grown more attached to the brotherhood concept than the excellence concept. He knew he would never be able to cut Dean out and keep working with Roman, so he decided he would have to drop them both, giving up his team leader position to go join Evolution as a junior partner, where he could start again in building his own vision of excellence within WWE.
> 
> And he decided, on his way out, to take out all his frustrations on the guy who he saw as having spoiled The Shield.


----------



## Pip-Man

LPPrince said:


> Good guy pipboy1995(w restorative +rep)
> 
> Cheers mate


Never leave a good poster behind


----------



## Vics1971

LPPrince said:


> The best part is, been watching wrestling and WWE specifically for close to two decades.


Yep, me too, 18 years this year for WWE and about 15 before that with the British stuff yet I'm seen by some as an over emotional idiot, (which I am) who has no idea. I'm proud of it too, I get too into it sometimes but it's part of the enjoyment for me. Ah, whatever, sometimes it's my fault, I'm not great at putting things down into words.


----------



## LPPrince

Vics1971 said:


> Yep, me too, 18 years this year for WWE and about 15 before that with the British stuff yet I'm seen by some as an over emotional idiot, (which I am) who has no idea. I'm proud of it too, I get too into it sometimes but it's part of the enjoyment for me. Ah, whatever, sometimes it's my fault, I'm not great at putting things down into words.


Hah, and my post was about what direction they'd take the storyline, making comments like that even more nonsensical. People are funny. :lol

But anyway, back to The Shield

Rumor has it Cena's set to bury Rusev at some point in the future

Hoping the same doesn't happen to Rollins


----------



## Wynter

Triple H will shove a sledgehammer up Cena's ass if he even thinks of coming near Rollins :lol

Plus, I think Seth will spend majority of his career as a Face...so he should be safe from that Cena style of burial :side:

Btw, would love to read everyone's thoughts on that article I posted. It's a very interesting theory


----------



## Vics1971

LPPrince said:


> Hah, and my post was about what direction they'd take the storyline, making comments like that even more nonsensical. People are funny. :lol
> 
> But anyway, back to The Shield
> 
> *Rumor has it Cena's set to bury Rusev at some point in the future*
> 
> Hoping the same doesn't happen to Rollins


Well, I have to say not too bothered here. I'm not feeling the Rusev and Lana thing at all.

Rollins is highly unlikely to be ever buried by Cena. If Cena goes near Ambrose, I'll bury him.


----------



## LPPrince

The problem isn't that its Rusev, the problem is that its a new talent that CAN rise. But they won't, because Cena's gonna keep them down. He always does.

Fuck, the same thing could happen to all of the Shield members individually. Yes, even Roman. The least likely, but still possible. Say the wrong thing to someone backstage and suddenly you find yourself in a program with Cena.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

"Seth, welcome to the dark side" :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## midnightmischief

WynterWarm12 said:


> Cageside has written up their own theory about why Seth turned if anyone is up for reading


That pretty much sums up what my theory has been since monday but just haven't been able to put it in its right words lol
I actually said a lot of pages ago about the press conference that seth seemed really quiet and not interacting with them. 
Also noted that after the match when roman hugged him, Seth seemed to push him away a bit. 

Just wish I'd paid attention a bit more at the time. It might not have come as such a shock lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO-

*


----------



## midnightmischief

Vics1971 said:


> Yep, me too, 18 years this year for WWE and about 15 before that with the British stuff yet I'm seen by some as an over emotional idiot, (which I am) who has no idea. I'm proud of it too, I get too into it sometimes but it's part of the enjoyment for me. Ah, whatever, sometimes it's my fault, I'm not great at putting things down into words.


24 years since I first watched wrestling with my dad. We loved the bushwackers (being kiwis) but my favorite was ultimate warrior. 
Had a break during my teen years but got back into it about 10 years ago

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vics1971

LPPrince said:


> The problem isn't that its Rusev, the problem is that its a new talent that CAN rise. But they won't, because Cena's gonna keep them down. He always does.
> 
> Fuck, the same thing could happen to all of the Shield members individually. Yes, even Roman. The least likely, but still possible. Say the wrong thing to someone backstage and suddenly you find yourself in a program with Cena.


I worry about that with Ambrose more than the other too, but yes you're right, I see what you mean. I said it myself yesterday that you just don't know what could happen. Even something small to piss Vince off could have you fed to Cena or coming out in a Magneto costume or something.


----------



## tbp82

midnightmischief said:


> Spoiler: just in case someone hasn't seen smackdown yet
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how when seth came in at the end to save HHH and orton you could see the crowd turn around and look toward the stairs. they were obviously expecting dean and roman to come racing down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first ever attempt at a gif lol - still luvs you though seth


I know the top photo about Seth getting speared at money in the bank is a joke. But, it'll be interesting to see what WWE does with this situation at Money in the Bank. There are three choices most likely two happen.

1.) Put them all in a Money in The Bank match. This gets all three guys involved with each other without blowing off the feud between the former Shield members to quick.

2.) Put them in a tag team match. WWE could do Evolution vs. Roman, Dean, and Big Show or go with Rollins/Orton vs. Roman/ Dean. Again this would allow other dynamics that doesn't blow off the feud to soon.

3.) The final scenario would have Dean vs. Seth and Roman vs. Orton in one on one matches. This is a sitiation where you could lead into the next pay per view. Have Seth go over Dean in an early card match. Then have Seth cost Roman the match against Orton in an uppercard match. This leaves Roman to have his first one on one match with Seth at Battleground which is where Roman defeats Seth.


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> Btw, would love to read everyone's thoughts on that article I posted. It's a very interesting theory


I'm usually really not into reading wrestling theories and that stuff from other people, but since the way Rollins hit chair shot after chair shot on Dean and crashed his head... I mean it was totally clear that Rollins went after Ambrose and Reigns could "_chill_" on the ropes ... wait 
OMG.. what if.. Reigns also turns on Dean next RAW???  (LOL)
(Jeah I know about the Reigns/HHH rumors but fuck it.)

Okay, all that aside back to you Wynter, could really be used as a good explanation, better than just "I did it for the money" or Power shit.


----------



## Divine Arion

WynterWarm12 said:


> Cageside has written up their own theory about why Seth turned if anyone is up for reading


Makes a lot of sense when you really go back and reflect on how things went. Dean has always been that wild child that Seth could never quite keep a tight leash on. Rollins harbored his frustrations too much and was sick of being the one to hold the group together. Even after they patched things up, he just wanted to move on and be his own person. As for Roman, you say Seth was tired of being stuck in his shadow and felt he deserved the praise more for his hard work. So in an essence, the Shield might have won battles against the Authority but the Boss is always going to win the war in the end. 

I honestly don't know if I want to see Reigns and Ambrose turn on each other though. In one respect, it would make sense. If one of your brothers turns on you, what's to say another one won't? Ambrose was previously jealous of Reigns too so they could always go back to that angle. However maybe another turn is just want everyone is expecting. How ironic would it be that the two members who were at each others' throats to end up mutually splitting in the end? It's hard to tell at this point.

Still thank you for sharing! It's getting me so pumped for Monday!


----------



## Vics1971

midnightmischief said:


> 24 years since I first watched wrestling with my dad. We loved the bushwackers (being kiwis) but my favorite was ultimate warrior.
> Had a break during my teen years but got back into it about 10 years ago
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I loved The Bushwackers! I used to watch with my Mum and Nana, she was as bad as me god bless her.

About that article WynterWarm12 posted. It is a reasonable theory and may well be the case, but I can't help but think that we won't get any explanation other than "Only I know" so we may never really know, although it will be easy enough to suss out in due course anyway. If we get anything else in the way of explanation I think it will be a bit lame to be honest.


----------



## Banez

Should be interesting monday.

And no one saw the turn coming, it's a rare sight when WWE can surprise us like that. This year already delivered two "what the hell?" moments.. Taker losing and Seth turning, wonder if they can make it 3.


----------



## JacqSparrow

-UNDEAD- said:


> *#SethDroppedTheScrewInTheTuna*



:lmao I miss this series soooo much!!!




LPPrince said:


> ^someone negged me for this
> 
> "hope bryan will never wrestle again so stupid marks like you will quit watching wwe"
> 
> wat
> 
> :lmao


Ignore  

Been watching wrestling for 21 years and counting-can't seem to quit it :lol




WynterWarm12 said:


> Cageside has written up their own theory about why Seth turned if anyone is up for reading


I like this theory. I've theorized myself that kayfabe-wise, Seth may have been planning to turn since the summit-he was just looking for the right opportunity. And this would be a great motive that plays into his tendency to be peacemaker too-that maybe he eventually got disillusioned with the idea of them being effective as one unit. 

I can't wait for the confrontation on Monday. Would be very interesting to see what explanation they give. I hope they make it nice, juicy, and personal. If Seth and Dean get into or even attempt fisticuffs, I wouldn't mind at all  Though I realized I'm more interested in how Roman will react, since he and Seth had never really had issues, they teamed together for so long, and at the summit, he accepted Seth's explanation very easily. Between him and Dean, the feeling of betrayal may be stronger for him. 




WynterWarm12 said:


> Triple H will shove a sledgehammer up Cena's ass if he even thinks of coming near Rollins :lol
> 
> Plus, I think Seth will spend majority of his career as a Face...so he should be safe from that Cena style of burial :side:


Yassss. So glad Seth is under the personal protection of Trips :evil: As are Dean and Roman. Hopefully, their continued rise coincides with Cena slowly stepping aside so there's no risk of burial anymore 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO-

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao I miss this series soooo much!!!
> 
> Been watching wrestling for 21 years and counting-can't seem to quit it :lol




Nearly 23 years here.


----------



## LPPrince




----------



## SóniaPortugal

So apparently we will have:

*Money in the Bank* 

*Seth* vs Dean

Orton vs *Roman*

*Battleground* 

Seth vs *Roman*
 
*SummerSlam* 

Triple H vs *Roman*

With the high probability of Roman winning all these matches

Roman will reach the end of the year with more victories than Cena on PPV :lmao

What will happen to Dean, Seth and Orton at the end of Roman Superpush?

WWE will fuck all in one summer...that is amazing :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> So apparently we will have:
> 
> *Money in the Bank*
> 
> *Seth* vs Dean
> 
> Orton vs *Roman*
> 
> *Battleground*
> 
> Seth vs *Roman*
> 
> *SummerSlam*
> 
> Triple H vs *Roman*
> 
> With the high probability of Roman winning all these matches
> 
> Roman will reach the end of the year with more victories than Cena on PPV :lmao
> 
> What will happen to Dean, Seth and Orton at the end of Roman Superpush?


How about we watch how the matches unfold before saying who wins?

And yeah, believe in the dirtsheets right?

Who's to say we won't get Ambrose & reigns vs. Seth & Orton?


----------



## LPPrince

Who knows what will happen. Its WWE though, hard to have faith, hahaha

If HHH is behind The Shield so far, maybe he won't fuck this up. Who knows?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> How about we watch how the matches unfold before saying who wins?
> 
> And yeah, believe in the dirtsheets right?
> 
> Who's to say we won't get Ambrose & reigns vs. Seth & Orton?


I hope this is not true
If this is true, I am afraid for Roman future


----------



## LPPrince

Dat Power Rankings image


----------



## SóniaPortugal

At least we will have an excellent match between Seth and Dean :cheer


----------



## Shenroe

SubZero3:16 said:


> Shenroe is now one of us. Good work ladies. I have taught you well :cool2


Who ever wins this, definitely not clean IMO.


----------



## Rap God




----------



## Shenroe

Lol i accidentally responded to what sub said weeks ago. 

FTW i'm no lady, i just know how to appreciate the aesthetics of someone, man or woman :fuckedup


----------



## Bad For Business

WynterWarm12 said:


> Cageside has written up their own theory about why Seth turned if anyone is up for reading


That theory is pretty cool, makes Rollins sound like the "magnificent bastard" type, much like his new boss. Use those around you as chess pieces, and when they've outlived their usefulness, move on to something new. 

So really, all this time we've been talking about Ambrose as the next top heel, Rollins would actually be a surprisingly perfect choice.


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> So apparently we will have:
> 
> *Money in the Bank*
> 
> *Seth* vs Dean
> 
> Orton vs *Roman*
> 
> *Battleground*
> 
> Seth vs *Roman*
> 
> *SummerSlam*
> 
> Triple H vs *Roman*
> 
> With the high probability of Roman winning all these matches
> 
> Roman will reach the end of the year with more victories than Cena on PPV :lmao
> 
> What will happen to Dean, Seth and Orton at the end of Roman Superpush?
> 
> WWE will fuck all in one summer...that is amazing :clap:clap:clap


I'm gonna be at MITB so I def wouldn't mind seeing Seth and Dean tear the house down. 

But just wait and see. Of course people say don't listen to the dirtsheets but they are right sometimes. It wasn't to long ago I was laughing my ass off when I saw Bray vs Cena at mania and we all know what happened.


----------



## Deptford

Shenroe said:


> Lol i accidentally responded to what sub said weeks ago.
> 
> FTW i'm no lady, i just know how to appreciate the aesthetics of someone, man or woman :fuckedup


I feel u Shenroe but unfortunately no one is gonna believe you anyways so might as well just embrace the "yr gay if yr a fanboy" thing 

But yeah, I feel you and you should give me rep now :angry:



SoupBro said:


> *I'm gonna be at MITB* so I def wouldn't mind seeing Seth and Dean tear the house down.
> 
> But just wait and see. Of course people say don't listen to the dirtsheets but they are right sometimes. It wasn't to long ago I was laughing my ass off when I saw Bray vs Cena at mania and we all know what happened.


I'm gonna make a drinking game out of how many times you've said this, soup


----------



## Bushmaster

Deptford said:


> I feel u Shenroe but unfortunately no one is gonna believe you anyways so might as well just embrace the "yr gay if yr a fanboy" thing
> 
> But yeah, I feel you and you should give me rep now :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make a drinking game out of how many times you've said this, soup


Are you jealous yet 8*D 

My client Soupbro is gonna be at MITB My client Soupbro is gonna be at MITB My client Soupbro is gonna be at MITB My client Soupbro is gonna be at MITB :heyman2

Fanboys :lel


----------



## LPPrince

Heyman- "You people here in *insert town here* are all stupid. You are! Really. You wanna know why? Do you? You wanna know why? I'll tell you why.

You're supposed to eat your soup...

...cold."

*SoupBro gets massive heat*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

is Soup gonna be at MITB?


----------



## LPPrince

MoxleyMoxx said:


> is Soup gonna be at MITB?


Dirt sheets say in the match and everything


----------



## Deptford

don't make me drink like the Portuguese do on the festival hour, guys !~ 

:lol


----------



## LPPrince

pipboy1995 said:


> Never leave a good poster behind


The next time I feel like saying something like "ermagerd eva marie is not gud" thanks to you I will refrain. That one time.


----------



## Pip-Man

LPPrince said:


> The next time I feel like saying something like "ermagerd eva marie is not gud" thanks to you I will refrain. That one time.


----------



## Bushmaster

MoxleyMoxx said:


> is Soup gonna be at MITB?


According to my sources, Soupbro will be the newest member of the Shield







until he turns on them later that night when he helps Rollins win the MITB briefcase :rollins


----------



## CALΔMITY

You need to blow up that smiley of yours and make it into a sign. :lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I said this near the start of the 1st shield thread, and I'm long overdue to say it again, so here goes; ahem, (clears throat):-

"DEAN MOTHERFUCKIN' AMBROSE YA'LL"!!

That is all.

Peace shield'ites. 

Sorry for shouting.


----------



## Deptford

:lol that smiley is now synonymous with soup in my mind. 


Hey, quick question. All of you guys write.. how do you do it? Like, I can never write anything and I've always tried!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> :hmm: A new Seth signature is definitely warranted. *looks at sig* Sorry Roman, but you know....it's Seth


----------



## LPPrince

SoupBro said:


> According to my sources, Soupbro will be the newest member of the Shield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until he turns on them later that night when he helps Rollins win the MITB briefcase :rollins


Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa, forgetting something?

The Prince became a Shield member too. Y U TURN ON ME

I NO HAVE MASK IMG

U TRAYTOOOOR


----------



## Tambrose

wait, who's going to MITB? I heard SoupBro, but wanted to make sure...

(how many drinks are you up to Dept?  )


----------



## LPPrince

17


----------



## midnightmischief

Hey soup, have a great time at mitb.

Lol get your drink on deppy 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

LPPrince said:


>






LPPrince said:


> Dat Power Rankings image


Yasssss, Summer of Seth!!! :cheer :dance :mark: :mark: :mark:

Boy is rising!

Dang, Deppie :lmao Ease up!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince

Looks like Seth shot and murdered them, dear lord hahaha


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


> Dang, Deppie :lmao Ease up!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol Jacq this is just how i play  

and drink 

Also The Summer of Seth :mark: :mark: :mark:
We're in for one hell of a ride


----------



## goldigga

Best part about Seth breaking off and wrestling single matches is that he no longer has to be the 'spot monkey' of the Shield. People tend to forget how good he is in the ring, the last few matches has been a lot of beat downs followed by a "HOLY SHIT" spot for a big pop. 

His match with Ambrose will be worth a watch or sure.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh yeah. Even when Ambrose would lose against Rollins, Ambrose gave him a run for his money. They are both so exceptional in their own right. I'm anxious to see how Roman fares in all this as well.


----------



## Bushmaster

goldigga said:


> Best part about Seth breaking off and wrestling single matches is that he no longer has to be the 'spot monkey' of the Shield. People tend to forget how good he is in the ring, the last few matches has been a lot of beat downs followed by a "HOLY SHIT" spot for a big pop.
> 
> His match with Ambrose will be worth a watch or sure.


Yes, that Is easily the best part. Shame he is a heel though, someone posted the curbstomp he did on Swagger in their singles match and the crowd was freaking hot for him. That just showed he doesn't need "spots" to get a great crowd reaction, crowds wake up when he wrestles. Hopefully he'll be able to work as a heel and be over still.

Seth vs Dean will be epic if WWE wants it to be. They know those 2 can make any of their big time matches look like shit. Don't think they'd want Seth and Dean to outshine a possible Reigns and HHH match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed that WWE wouldn't want them to outshine Roman. I'm sure they'd figure out some way to limit themselves and still put up a great match. I'm also sure that they have come this far BECAUSE they've been careful not to overstep their boundaries. They'll be fine. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Keep thinking they should have a best of 5 series. It's one series where I'm sure they can make every match feel different.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Since there will only be one ladder match and I'm assuming Orton/Reigns doesn't go that long, I'm sure Rollins vs Ambrose will get some decent time. Should be really good.

If Bryan isn't in the pay per view, we'll get around 20 minutes hopefully, so make it a MOTY or something :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Oh yeah. Even when Ambrose would lose against Rollins, Ambrose gave him a run for his money. They are both so exceptional in their own right. I'm anxious to see how Roman fares in all this as well.



Exactly. While Dean lost in his feud against Seth, he lost beautifully. He came out looking dangerous and like a real threat. On Seth's end, his victories were hard-earned and well-fought.




RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Since there will only be one ladder match and I'm assuming Orton/Reigns doesn't go that long, I'm sure Rollins vs Ambrose will get some decent time. Should be really good.
> 
> If Bryan isn't in the pay per view, we'll get around 20 minutes hopefully, so make it a MOTY or something :lol


I really hope so. Even if it's just hints of what they're capable of, those hints will be enough to catch the eye of the audience. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

Calabrose said:


> You need to blow up that smiley of yours and make it into a sign. :lol


Would be pretty funny, one guy did something similar at a basketball game a few years back. Basically made a sign of his own face. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

I'm sure most don't even know that smiley is actually me :lol but I doubt I'd be able to enter the arena with a huge smiley looking like that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

If someone was able to enter with a handsome-squidward sign then I'm sure you'd be fine. :lol

@chrome :lmao

@Sparrow That's one of the things I admire about Moxley and Ambrose. I forget who said it, but it was mentioned how Ambrose/Moxley lost more often than not, but he still managed to be such a captivating character regardless. Of course I like when he wins, but as long as he continues to entertain then I'm happy even if he loses.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

It is sad to think that Seth and Dean will have to be "limited" to not outshine Roman :no:

It's like if someone ask a football player (Neymar for example) that did not play well because Messi or Ronaldo has to be the best of the World Cup :side:
And that's why I prefer Football :


----------



## Shenroe

Calabrose said:


> If someone was able to enter with a handsome-squidward sign then I'm sure you'd be fine. :lol
> 
> @chrome :lmao
> 
> @Sparrow That's one of the things I admire about Moxley and Ambrose. I forget who said it, but it was mentioned how Ambrose/Moxley lost more often than not, but he still managed to be such a captivating character regardless. Of course I like when he wins, but as long as he continues to entertain then I'm happy even if he loses.


But he was heel so that understandable, now as a face i don't want him to lose often.


----------



## Deptford

Calabrose said:


> @Sparrow That's one of the things I admire about Moxley and Ambrose. I forget who said it, but it was mentioned how Ambrose/Moxley lost more often than not, but he still managed to be such a captivating character regardless. Of course I like when he wins, but as long as he continues to entertain then I'm happy even if he loses.


I believe dat was me :dance

:cool2

:lol

K, I'm lieing but still..



JacqSparrow said:


> Exactly. While Dean lost in his feud against Seth, he lost beautifully. He came out looking dangerous and like a real threat. On Seth's end, his victories were hard-earned and well-fought.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly, he's actually better at losing than he is at winnign but it's understandable because he has been heel/tweener his whole career. 

He'll have to lay down for Seth at MITB though bc of fresh heel turn so I won't worry about him having to win on his own, clean, as a face just yet. 

If Ambrose wins, I want there to be barbed wire or the opponents teeth punched out but I guess that's just what I've come to know and love. 

It really is like the thread says! Leave the memories alone!!!!!

FUCKING GODDAMNIT SETH 


SóniaPortugal said:


> It is sad to think that Seth and Dean will have to be "limited" to not outshine Roman :no:
> 
> It's like if someone ask a football player (Neymar for example) that did not play well because Messi or Ronaldo has to be the best of the World Cup :side:
> And that's why I prefer Football :



Is sad to think of futbol player Ronaldo has to be the worse of days than Messi and Messi is to win the game of games in a win that is a clean win too :

Sonia is to prefer futbal to the wrestle match??! 
I find is hard to believe such a thing, maybe is mad just at the heel turn of Seth :


----------



## Divine Arion

Calabrose said:


> @Sparrow That's one of the things I admire about Moxley and Ambrose. I forget who said it, but it was mentioned how Ambrose/Moxley lost more often than not, but he still managed to be such a captivating character regardless. Of course I like when he wins, but as long as he continues to entertain then I'm happy even if he loses.


I agree to this and hope he gets a decent balance of wins and losses. Once Dean's out on his own, hopefully WWE will give him the opportunity to really show his potential. Aside from the Wyatt Family and Shield, there hasn't been many characters in WWE that have captivated my interest in recent years. Would be a shame for them to waste the opportunity. I'm looking forward to Rollins vs Ambrose too, whether it be now or down the line. These two have such amazing chemistry together that both will come out looking like gold. Expecting Ambrose to not come out on top now as Seth needs to keep his heel momentum going. Don't think Rollins is going to get a clean win though so as to keep the feud going between them. Eventually they could have their rematch, maybe SummerSlam, with Ambrose going over to even the odds.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> If someone was able to enter with a handsome-squidward sign then I'm sure you'd be fine. :lol
> 
> @chrome :lmao
> 
> @Sparrow That's one of the things I admire about Moxley and Ambrose. I forget who said it, but it was mentioned how Ambrose/Moxley lost more often than not, but he still managed to be such a captivating character regardless. Of course I like when he wins, but as long as he continues to entertain then I'm happy even if he loses.


Agreed. The thing that's always captivated me about Jon is the characters he creates. Their personalities pop, whether they're toned down or turned up to 11. You end up not really caring if he wins or loses because he's so fascinating to watch regardless. Heck, even when he's not competing he manages to steal the scene.



Deptford said:


> Exactly, he's actually better at losing than he is at winnign but it's understandable because he has been heel/tweener his whole career.
> 
> He'll have to lay down for Seth at MITB though bc of fresh heel turn so I won't worry about him having to win on his own, clean, as a face just yet.
> 
> If Ambrose wins, I want there to be barbed wire or the opponents teeth punched out but I guess that's just what I've come to know and love.
> 
> It really is like the thread says! Leave the memories alone!!!!!


I think he'll be a great loser even if he's face. And this time, he can actually bask in the fan sympathy if he loses.

:lol Since Seth's been making the chair his weapon of choice over the past week, it would be cracky fun if he takes on a Dean who's brought back his use of the fork. And Dean wins


----------



## NeyNey

YEEEES, TOMORROW IS MONDAY! :lenny
Can't wait! 
Also... http://instagram.com/p/o_CLkOHcA0/# enaldo


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> YEEEES, TOMORROW IS MONDAY! :lenny
> Can't wait!
> Also... http://instagram.com/p/o_CLkOHcA0/# enaldo


Your avvy, Ney! 

That vid though :mark: If this doesn't happen on TV, good thing someone recorded this moment of house-show retribution.


----------



## Joshi Judas

NeyNey said:


> Also... http://instagram.com/p/o_CLkOHcA0/# enaldo



:banderas :banderas :banderas

Crowds at the houseshows must be loving it.


----------



## Romangirl252

That video was awesome...hope we get to see it on tv


----------



## -XERO-

NeyNey said:


> http://instagram.com/p/o_CLkOHcA0/# enaldo


----------



## The Steven Seagal

NeyNey said:


> YEEEES, TOMORROW IS MONDAY! :lenny
> Can't wait!
> Also... http://instagram.com/p/o_CLkOHcA0/# enaldo


Must have been weird spearing his brother like that for Reigns, for Ambrose.. probably not so much.


----------



## Naka Moora

Can't wait for RAW tomorrow.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> YEEEES, TOMORROW IS MONDAY! :lenny
> Can't wait!
> Also... http://instagram.com/p/o_CLkOHcA0/# enaldo


He had it coming, Ney...he had it coming... enaldo


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Deptford said:


> I believe dat was me :dance
> 
> :cool2
> 
> :lol
> 
> K, I'm lieing but still..
> 
> 
> Exactly, he's actually better at losing than he is at winnign but it's understandable because he has been heel/tweener his whole career.
> 
> He'll have to lay down for Seth at MITB though bc of fresh heel turn so I won't worry about him having to win on his own, clean, as a face just yet.
> 
> If Ambrose wins, I want there to be barbed wire or the opponents teeth punched out but I guess that's just what I've come to know and love.
> 
> It really is like the thread says! Leave the memories alone!!!!!
> 
> FUCKING GODDAMNIT SETH
> 
> 
> 
> Is sad to think of futbol player Ronaldo has to be the worse of days than Messi and Messi is to win the game of games in a win that is a clean win too :
> 
> Sonia is to prefer futbal to the wrestle match??!
> I find is hard to believe such a thing, maybe is mad just at the heel turn of Seth :


I love Seth and I love his Heel turn

I'm from Portugal 

I'm from the country of the three F 

Fátima

Fado

Futebol (football)

And I noticed that these were the values ​​that Salazar imposed in Portugal during the dictatorship and we continue to give value passed 40 years from April 25 (Carnation Revolution):|

My country is so weird :side:

Where are you from?


----------



## Frico

From last night's live show:


> (8) Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose defeated Randy Orton & Seth Rollins via DQ when Orton used a chair to attack The Shield. Then, The Shield made a comeback Reigns hit the Superman Punch on Orton followed by a spear to Rollins to send the crowd home happy. It was awesome to see the Shield make their entrance thru the crowd at a house show.
> 
> - Biggest pops: *The Shield*, Natalya, Cody Rhodes & Goldust.
> 
> - Most Heat: *Seth Rollins*, Zeb Colter, Damien Sandow, Alicia Fox.


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/Arena_Reports_10/article_78900.shtml#.U5SQLBjn_mI


----------



## tbp82

Does anyone know if Rollins had new attire for that match? I can't see the instagram video.


----------



## CALΔMITY

No it was still Shield gear.


----------



## Shenroe

tbp82 said:


> Does anyone know if Rollins had new attire for that match? I can't see the instagram video.


No but they came out to evolution music, Rollins was in the titantron video.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

It's amazing how some "The Shield fans" are perfectly happy with WWE:

SuperPush Roman and spoiling Seth/Dean careers

PS: This is NOT for the people in this forum


----------



## CALΔMITY

The hell are you talking about Sonia? Yeah, Roman is still getting a push and he is the prime focus, but it hasn't been ALL about him. HE isn't the only one giving us something to talk about. Dean and Seth being spoiled? You make me laugh sometimes.


----------



## Frico

tbp82 said:


> Does anyone know if Rollins had new attire for that match? I can't see the instagram video.


Nope, still Shield gear on. I found this vid of a chair shot + spear to Rollins - (credit to owner):

http://instagram.com/p/o-EMmUwzsG/#

Apparently after the match however Rollins took off the Shield vest and kicked it out the ring. (Atleast that's what I read from the twitter stream)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Frico said:


> Apparently after the match however Rollins took off the Shield vest and kicked it out the ring. (Atleast that's what I read from the twitter stream)


Uh oh... Well they say that dark matches are like experiments of what they want to do on Raw. Perhaps the same kind of thing will happen and it will lead to new attire for Seth.


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> I love Seth and I love his Heel turn
> 
> I'm from Portugal
> 
> I'm from the country of the three F
> 
> Fátima
> 
> Fado
> 
> Futebol (football)
> 
> And I noticed that these were the values ​​that Salazar imposed in Portugal during the dictatorship and we continue to give value passed 40 years from April 25 (Carnation Revolution):|
> 
> My country is so weird :side:
> 
> Where are you from?


:lol Mexico is of much the same of value

Adults watch boxing and drink cervesa 
Soccer is second to boxing there I would say
Every day you hang out with like 30 people from your family so it's like a family-party every day. 

Familia 
Fighting
Fruit! 

:lol 
Mexicans love oranges and shit. There, I made the three f's for Mexico! 

But I was to move over to the Americas on ship when i was small such as an age of 9 or so but still am to visit Mexico at least twice a year but is not as easy as use to be when I would go 4 times a year because the drug cartel is moving that meth amphetamine and they have guns and shit and we Mexico police force is shit. Blah am rambling but am originally from Mexico. Aztec/Spain descent so we are kinda classy too which is important to me


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Calabrose said:


> The hell are you talking about Sonia? Yeah, Roman is still getting a push and he is the prime focus, but it hasn't been ALL about him. HE isn't the only one giving us something to talk about. Dean and Seth being spoiled? You make me laugh sometimes.


I'm talking about the fans, not WWE

And what I saw people writing about the rumors

It was a rant, sorry


----------



## Rap God

Lol check this out , and its not fake.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm talking about the fans, not WWE
> 
> And what I saw people writing about the rumors
> 
> It was a rant, sorry


Well you should be more specific, then, because you basically said "Some Shield Fans" and then you said that it was for the people of "This forum". 



Jarsy1 said:


> Lol check this out , and its not fake.


Dear god NO. NO! NO! NO!

:


Anyways I'm sorry, but I saw these gifs of Dean lightly stroking himself on the shoulder and I just got all kinds of thirsty. With his AMAZING looks aside, the man has nice hands.









































Okay I'm done...






















for now...


----------



## Deptford

omg Caly, girl, don't evvverr be hard on yourself for thristing after Ambrose. 
that gif almost got me on some um... not so hetero things to say the least. HE HAS NICE EVERYTHING!! 


Time to get away from here and switch gears real quick.


----------



## Shenroe

Deptford said:


> omg Caly, girl, don't evvverr be hard on yourself for thristing after Ambrose.
> that gif almost got me on some um... not so hetero things to say the least. HE HAS NICE EVERYTHING!!
> 
> 
> Time to get away from here and switch gears real quick.


Lol Dept it got you too aparently.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> Well you should be more specific, then, because you basically said "Some Shield Fans" and then you said that it was for the people of "This forum".
> 
> 
> 
> Dear god NO. NO! NO! NO!
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Anyways I'm sorry, but I saw these gifs of Dean lightly stroking himself on the shoulder and I just got all kinds of thirsty. With his AMAZING looks aside, the man has nice hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now...



Jesus hold me at those gifs

As for Seth getting beat down at the house shows it's a mixture of :lel enaldo and :banderas 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App[/colo


----------



## CALΔMITY

I ain't bein hard on myself, Deppie. : I meant "sorry" as in apologies from throwing out thirst out in the middle of actual discussion, but even then I meant it in a joking manner. No worries.

@TMR: *Holds you* :lmao Gurl, that's how I was when I first saw them.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Calabrose said:


> Well you should be more specific, then, because you basically said "Some Shield Fans" and then you said that it was for the people of "This forum".


I ate the "NOT" fpalm, thank you for making me notice it :$


----------



## Divine Arion

NeyNey said:


> YEEEES, TOMORROW IS MONDAY! :lenny
> Can't wait!
> Also... http://instagram.com/p/o_CLkOHcA0/# enaldo












Ahh can't wait for Raw! Poor Seth though, he knows payback is coming for him lol. 



Jarsy1 said:


> Lol check this out , and its not fake.












I hope it's just WWE trolling us lol. I really don't want to see someone replace Seth. It just won't be the same. The whole point of the Shield is that they had a bond that no one could touch. 



Calabrose said:


> Anyways I'm sorry, but I saw these gifs of Dean lightly stroking himself on the shoulder and I just got all kinds of thirsty. With his AMAZING looks aside, the man has nice hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm done...
> 
> for now...












Bless you for posting those. You can never go wrong with gifs especially when it involves Ambrose.


----------



## PUNKY

Caly those ambrose gifs.... :sodone 










:lmao:lmao:lmao

Oooh found some more. 8*D


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm talking about the fans, not WWE
> 
> And what I saw people writing about the rumors
> 
> It was a rant, sorry


You don't have to apologize, don't think you did anything wrong. I see it too sometimes, Shield fans who only want one person to succeed. I'd love for them to be booked equally in the future so we can get a triple threat at Mania one day. It would surely be better than Benoit,HHH AND HBK.


----------



## Frico

Video of Evolution 2.0's entrance at Las Cruces last night (credit to owner):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En99qHpbKc4

It's not much but you can clearly see Seth's been added to the titantron as well as Orton/Seth making their way to the ring.

Also, Orton held a Q&A today and was asked about Seth:


----------



## Rap God

Lmao at the mad comments


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Caly those ambrose gifs.... :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Oooh found some more. 8*D


Oh geez :lmao 
"Barbie Master"...and he's got her fucking BRA. :done



>


Thank you gurl.









@Arion: Right??
:ambrose3


----------



## Londrick




----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins added to the Evolution titantron from a houseshow video :banderas :banderas


----------



## Wynter

Psh, Dean should have beat the heel out of Seth after the way that boy assaulted him on Raw. One chair shot is NOT enough :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, Dean should have beat the heel out of Seth after the way that boy assaulted him on Raw. One chair shot is NOT enough :lol


Why's that mean old Dean hitting my man with a chair? What did Seth ever do to him? Totally shocking and unprovoked... :side:

Also, Seth as Darth Maul might be my new favourite thing.


----------



## Deptford

OMG, Seth is totally darth maul!!!!!!


----------



## Anonimo0

RIP Shield (2012/2014)


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Psh, Dean should have beat the heel out of Seth after the way that boy assaulted him on Raw. One chair shot is NOT enough* :lol


Plz tell me you're joking, Seth was dishing out justice. 

Those are cool gifs, just waiting for my sig then I'll get my name changed to Sith or Darth Rollins.


----------



## NeyNey

Guys... I just had to make a video of Seth's betrayal. 
Of course I wanna share it, since you all love to suffer and drown in your own tears, like I do. :troll
Remember, I'm no DelGOATo LOL.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ney...I can't watch it. WWE got to it. I was so excited for it too. enaldo


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


> Guys... I just had to make a video of Seth's betrayal.
> Of course I wanna share it, since you all love to suffer and drown in your own tears, like I do. :troll
> Remember, I'm no DelGOATo LOL.


WWE blocked it in record timing. Better to post it on Dailymotion.


----------



## NeyNey

These bastards. enaldo
Okay will upload tomorrow on DM. :lol


----------



## LPPrince

Within minutes, hahaha

Damn WWE, you got good at this


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah yeah yeah! :mark:


----------



## Deptford

damn those bastards..


----------



## Banez

NeyNey said:


> These bastards. enaldo
> Okay will upload tomorrow on DM. :lol





Deptford said:


> damn those bastards..





Calabrose said:


> Ney...I can't watch it. WWE got to it. I was so excited for it too. enaldo


This sounds like disgrunted employees on a smoke break in the backyard of the company building, out of office ears :lol


----------



## Jeff Rollins

I'm assuming or at least hoping that tomorrow on Raw Ambrose and Reigns don't get the better of Seth otherwise that will make him just look really weak


----------



## HereComesTrouble

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rollins added to the Evolution titantron from a houseshow video :banderas :banderas


:mark::mark::mark: Pretty much confirms that Rollins is indeed the newest member to Evolution. Let's hope that if they release a new Evolution t-shirt it has a better design than the skeleton one. fpalm


----------



## Wynter

God, I love Road Dogg for initiating another Selfie War with Roman :lmao those two are hilarious with their back and forth.

If WWE doesn't have Seth come out in a suit and set fire to his old Shield uniform while smirking smugly, they have officially ruined the angle!!! :cuss:

I kid, but seriously...Seth needs to come out looking like a BOSS :....and needs to dye that blonde patch back to brunette before it gets to the point of no return.

:no: Why is that boy racing Dean to baldness :lol



Spoiler















I thought you already passed that on to Cena, Trips


----------



## JacqSparrow

Jarsy1 said:


> Lol check this out , and its not fake.


NO! NO! NO!



Frico said:


> Video of Evolution 2.0's entrance at Las Cruces last night (credit to owner):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En99qHpbKc4
> 
> It's not much but you can clearly see Seth's been added to the titantron as well as Orton/Seth making their way to the ring.
> 
> Also, Orton held a Q&A today and was asked about Seth:


That's so sad yet so cool at the same time. At least there is finally actual Evolution being represented. Now it just needs Seth in a suit.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, Dean should have beat the heel out of Seth after the way that boy assaulted him on Raw. One chair shot is NOT enough :lol


:lol Wait for it, Halfie--they may be saving the true assault for TV where we can all see it. 

:mark: :mark: Oh Evil Seth. Bringing on the Star Wars comparisons now, aren't we?



WynterWarm12 said:


> God, I love Road Dogg for initiating another Selfie War with Roman :lmao those two are hilarious with their back and forth.
> 
> If WWE doesn't have Seth come out in a suit and set fire to his old Shield uniform while smirking smugly, they have officially ruined the angle!!! :cuss:
> 
> I kid, but seriously...Seth needs to come out looking like a BOSS :....and needs to dye that blonde patch back to brunette before it gets to the point of no return.
> 
> :no: Why is that boy racing Dean to baldness :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you already passed that on to Cena, Trips


Road Dogg being the opportunist and trying to get Roman's attention in his time of vulnerability :lol

Seth's being slow about shedding the Shield attire just to mess with us more :lol Plus, he has to ask Kane first if he can borrow fire 

Trips needs to sit Seth down about his hair. Trips had great hair back in the day--I'm sure he has to have some tips. Probably be more willing to share than Roman :lol

Maybe Trips kept a few for himself until he spotted his true successor... :evil:


----------



## midnightmischief

JacqSparrow said:


> Trips needs to sit Seth down about his hair. Trips had great hair back in the day--I'm sure he has to have some tips. Probably be more willing to share than Roman :lol
> 
> Maybe Trips kept a few for himself until he spotted his true successor... :evil:


Maybe that's why seth joined Evolution... he has been promised HHH's little book of hair care secrets.


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> Maybe that's why seth joined Evolution... he has been promised HHH's little book of hair care secrets.


"Seth, your hair must adapt...or perish like Dean's."


----------



## NeyNey

New Try :lenny


----------



## Omega_VIK

NeyNey said:


> New Try :lenny


:sadbron:bron3 Dem feels.


----------



## Divine Arion

NeyNey said:


> New Try :lenny












Excellent work! So many feels right now! I wish I could rep you but sadly the "spread more rep" message popped up lol. May I ask what musical score you used? It was just so fitting!

EDIT: Oh I checked a couple pages back and looks you had uploaded it to YT with the music information there.


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


> New Try :lenny


Stunning. Absolutely stunning. Amazing video, NeyNey! :clap


----------



## Frico

NeyNey said:


> New Try :lenny












That was really great. Nicely done.


----------



## Wynter

Jesus Christ Ney, why    

My fucking feels!! Here, take this rep, it's specially made for you. The little green box if full of my fucking tears :cuss:



Nah seriously, excellent job :clap


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> New Try :lenny


:faint: :clap :cheer

Why can I no longer rep you. This is amazing, Ney!!!!

I need to go lie down on a bed of nails or something to numb the feels from this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just leaving this here for the fangirls:*









*Redirect those feels and enjoy yourselves.*


----------



## midnightmischief

NeyNey said:


> New Try :lenny


holy crap Ney, pick out those stitches on my healing heart one by one why don't you...

awesome vid if you get what I mean lol

:bow

bummer can't rep - must spread it around first.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> New Try :lenny



Damn I'm gonna have to wait until I finish work to watch this... Ugh stupid work :no:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> Damn I'm gonna have to wait until I finish work to watch this... Ugh stupid work :no:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You don't wanna cry at work probably anyways, so it's sort ov a good thing you can't watch it there


----------



## -XERO-

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, Dean should have beat the heel out of Seth after the way that boy assaulted him on Raw. One chair shot is NOT enough :lol


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

WynterWarm12 said:


>


That is awesome!


----------



## midnightmischief

is everyone ready for Monday Night RAW??? :mark::mark::mark:

have some fortifying drinks










I still think we are going to get no explanation from seth, if anything I reckon he is going to taunt the fuck out of dean and roman










but, as long as dean and roman don't suddenly decide to go it alone - I think I will survive...


----------



## Erik.

Wouldn't surprise me if they just sort of keep the mic away from Seth. Triple H will do his preaching and mention that this was the plan all along, Rollins evolved etc. at this stage it is where I hope Ambrose/Reigns interrupt and we get some killer mic work from Ambrose going back and fourth with Rollins in which a match is then set for MITB.


----------



## Klee

Don't worry guys, it's all a work. 

Seth is now on the inside and finally The Shield will crush Triple H and Randy Orton for good. 

Yeah!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Really hope that they have Ambrose come out on raw and absolutely obliterate Rollins/HHH on the mic. They need to let him do it. they won't let him do it but they should. Feel like WWE haven't been letting him reach his full potential on the mic again for quite a few months and I want a "ripped my heart out" kinda promo like we got at the closing of FCW. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

In a perfect world, Klee. :lol

Agreed TMR. I have a good feeling about Ambrose tomorrow. Even if he doesn't go all out, I have a feeling that Ambrose is going to deliver something equal to or greater than the promo he gave back when Seth walked out on them. I'm so psyched. I'm actually going to be able to watch with you guys for once since I have to make myself stay up all day. I miss chatting with you guys.

I can't wait to watch Ney's vid too. :mark:


----------



## Snake Plissken

They need to let Ambrose go all out on the mic tonight, let him shine tonight.


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> is everyone ready for Monday Night RAW??? :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> have some fortifying drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think we are going to get no explanation from seth, if anything I reckon he is going to taunt the fuck out of dean and roman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, as long as dean and roman don't suddenly decide to go it alone - I think I will survive...



Personally, I'm not concerned about the explanation for now-I'm just looking forward to an emotional confrontation among all three. 




Calabrose said:


> In a perfect world, Klee. :lol
> 
> Agreed TMR. I have a good feeling about Ambrose tomorrow. Even if he doesn't go all out, I have a feeling that Ambrose is going to deliver something equal to or greater than the promo he gave back when Seth walked out on them. I'm so psyched. I'm actually going to be able to watch with you guys for once since I have to make myself stay up all day. I miss chatting with you guys.
> 
> I can't wait to watch Ney's vid too. :mark:


I can't wait for Dean's promo. I hope it breaks hearts. 

And you WILL??? YASSSSS :cheer

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

I want some ass whoopin tonight, that's what i want.


----------



## Vics1971

So, Dean owes Seth at least 10 chair shots and should give one hell of a promo. 

Seth owes nothing (apparently), and nothing he could say would matter now anyway. He'll probably just taunt them and attempt to look as smug as HHH.

Ready for Raw.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> New Try :lenny


Ney, that is beautiful. The choice of music is spot on as well. Bravo. :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Personally, I'm not concerned about the explanation for now-I'm just looking forward to an emotional confrontation among all three.
> 
> I can't wait for Dean's promo. I hope it breaks hearts.
> 
> And you WILL??? YASSSSS :cheer


Yesss I will be there! Someone's gonna need to send me a link.
Edit: Thanks!

I'm also not as concerned about Seth's reasoning so much as the confrontation itself. I hope this will be as dramatic as I envision it. Hopefully more so. :lol


----------



## BornBad

Jarsy1 said:


> Lol check this out , and its not fake.


Holy shit.... it would be a nighgtmare. 

:lmao at the pool btw http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/whi...ee-join-dean-ambrose-roman-reigns-in-the-shie

Cody?? 

Neville ?? 

John Morrison ?????? :ti


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Yesss I will be there! Someone's gonna need to send me a link.
> 
> I'm also not as concerned about Seth's reasoning so much as the confrontation itself. I hope this will be as dramatic as I envision it. Hopefully more so. :lol


Sent you a PM 

I've been coming up with so many scenarios in my head on how it might go down. I hope Seth talks rather than Trips though, even if Trips accompanies him. This is kind of between the three of them. 

Or Trips tries to talk but Dean tells him to shut the hell up


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god yes! There are so many possibilities. I really should sleep soon, but I'm just so excited. :dance

Poor Roman. He'd probably be too upset for words.


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm ready to raw tonight...can't wait to see what happens


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Oh god yes! There are so many possibilities. I really should sleep soon, but I'm just so excited. :dance
> 
> Poor Roman. He'd probably be too upset for words.


The funny thing is, it seems like we have a general consensus on what Dean's basic reaction will be. The real mystery here is Roman's (house-show ones aside). Is he going to yell? Punch Seth? Look like a whipped puppy dog?

Ooh, my 1000th post :lol


----------



## akwart

*Who might join the Shield?*

I'm not sure if this was already discussed, but what are the chances that the Shield will add a new member to replace Rollins? And if so, who would it be? My first thought was that Bautista might come back and join the Shield to continue the feud with HHH, Orton, and Rollins, but I'm pretty sure Bautista is done. Maybe Daniel Bryan will join the Shield. If that were to happen then maybe Brie Bella would back the Shield while Stephanie McMahon backs HHH, Orton, and Rollins. Thoughts?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Congrats on the 1000!

Yeah totes. We may very well be surprised, though.


----------



## Resist

*Re: Who might join the Shield?*


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: Who might join the Shield?*

I hope we find out tonight, but I doubt it. They will rinse this storyline for weeks, maybe months.


----------



## FlyingBurrito

*Re: Who might join the Shield?*

The only surprise to me would be if Randy Orton joined the Shield.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

NeyNey said:


> New Try :lenny


:clap Damn decent job there Ney, damn decent indeed :trips5 really hits home when you see it all come full circle like that :clap.


It could go in a multitude of different directions tonight. We could get a confrontation to open the show with them setting something up for later on or they could even hold the segment back hoping the audience stays tuned throughout. I think most would prefer the former, exciting times either way.

Also lel at people abusing Rollins on the twitter. #itsstillrealtomedamnit - Twitter gonna TwittAr tbh :lel


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Who might join the Shield?*

http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/404329435.php

WWE.com does a poll and lists John Morrison as an option.

Strange.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

This thread is no longer a sticky. Some people will be ready to go into meltdown.

Believe in Rollins!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

They should just go ahead and make Rollins' "The Architect" moniker the spiritual successor to "The Cerebral Assassin". HHH's mind to outsmart his rivals was heavily showcased in various angles- be it marrying Steph after drugging her, paying off Rikishi to run over Austin, being the man in Evolution etc. Can only hope Rollins gets some angles that really play into his Architect persona.


----------



## OMGeno

Unstickied :sad:


----------



## Shenroe

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> :clap Damn decent job there Ney, damn decent indeed :trips5 really hits home when you see it all come full circle like that :clap.
> 
> 
> It could go in a multitude of different directions tonight. We could get a confrontation to open the show with them setting something up for later on or they could even hold the segment back hoping the audience stays tuned throughout. I think most would prefer the former, exciting times either way.
> 
> Also lel at people abusing Rollins on the twitter. #itsstillrealtomedamnit - Twitter gonna TwittAr tbh :lel


Yep that's how bawse these guys are. Working marks ans smarks alike, they manage to make kayfabe look cool. I notice they don't travel together anymore. The little things i'm saying...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Of course they don't. Rollins got Hunter's private jet and limo to get around now :lel


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> They should just go ahead and make Rollins' "The Architect" moniker the spiritual successor to "The Cerebral Assassin". HHH's mind to outsmart his rivals was heavily showcased in various angles- be it marrying Steph after drugging her, paying off Rikishi to run over Austin, being the man in Evolution etc. Can only hope Rollins gets some angles that really play into his Architect persona.


Agreed. Seth shouldn't be the run-of-the-mill cowardly heel. He should portrayed as calculating and always looking for ways to pull one over his opponents.

(ENGLAND!!!)

Edit: While poor Dean's stuck with his Lumina :lol

As for the unstickying, oh well, it's not a shock given what's happened to them :lol


----------



## Vics1971

Shenroe said:


> Yep that's how bawse these guys are. Working marks ans smarks alike, they manage to make kayfabe look cool. I notice they don't travel together anymore. The little things i'm saying...


I didn't think they had travelled together for quite a while now, or did I mis-understand something? 

All the twitter stuff, Roman's post after the event etc, they just keep it going, and they're good at it, which is why I'm not bothered about the idiotic stuff on twitter to Seth. It all ties in, and should be water of a ducks back to a wrestler really. They'll be apologising to him eventually.:lmao


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: @Watchers of "Seth Rollins' betrayal"



Thanks to everyone who watched it! 
Was my 2nd try of making such a Fan Video, and it made a lot of fun! (And tears.)



Omega_VIK said:


> :sadbron:bron3 Dem feels.


Yes... enaldo 



Divine Arion said:


> Excellent work! So many feels right now! I wish I could rep you but sadly the "spread more rep" message popped up lol. May I ask what musical score you used? It was just so fitting!
> EDIT: Oh I checked a couple pages back and looks you had uploaded it to YT with the music information there.


Thanks dude.. yeah, the feels I had while making this video... had to hold back some tears "And if we stand together *UNITED*, NO ONE CAN TOUCH US!!!" :lenny Such a great promo... (Also of course for an epic dramatic effect. :ex: )
Yeah, the song is from the Deus Ex-Human Revolution Soundtrack.








Telos said:


> Stunning. Absolutely stunning. Amazing video, NeyNey! :clap


Thanks dude, your comment made me smile for minutes lol. :clap Glad you like it! 



Frico said:


> That was really great. Nicely done.


Thanks man! 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Jesus Christ Ney, why
> 
> My fucking feels!! Here, take this rep, it's specially made for you. The little green box if full of my fucking tears :cuss:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah seriously, excellent job :clap


YEAH GIVE ME YOUR TEARS!!!:kobedat Now I know how George R. R. Martin must feel, such an awesome satisfaction...



JacqSparrow said:


> :faint: :clap :cheer
> 
> Why can I no longer rep you. This is amazing, Ney!!!!
> 
> I need to go lie down on a bed of nails or something to numb the feels from this.


xDDD Thanks! :*



midnightmischief said:


> holy crap Ney, pick out those stitches on my healing heart one by one why don't you...
> 
> awesome vid if you get what I mean lol
> 
> :bow
> 
> bummer can't rep - must spread it around first.


:banderas :banderas :banderas
Thanks a lot!! 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Damn I'm gonna have to wait until I finish work to watch this... Ugh stupid work :no:


:mark: :mark: :mark:



Deptford said:


> You don't wanna cry at work probably anyways, so it's sort ov a good thing you can't watch it there


I would love to make Link MastaHHH cry at work! :allen1



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ney, that is beautiful. The choice of music is spot on as well. Bravo. :clap


Thanks Moxx! :clap:clap:clap
Yeah was looking for a good song for ages, until I remembered that Game and that Soundtrack. :lol



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> :clap Damn decent job there Ney, damn decent indeed :trips5 really hits home when you see it all come full circle like that :clap.


Yeah! enaldo And thanks btw. :agree:



Oh my god I remember last Tuesday I wanted RAW so fucking bad, and now it's finally here! :banderas :banderas :banderas
I can't wait to see what happens man, I'm not sure about Dean cutting a promo and don't think it will happen BUT I was sceptical about the SS12 rumors and him debuting and was more like "_Nah_." AND THEN IT HAPPEND!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Would be one of the most glorious days in history.
If they really let him do what he does best, people will see that "_overrated_" was wrong all along.
Just thinking about what we could witness today makes me fucking nervous in a good way.

Of course also looking forward to see Rollins, and damn I need to know why he did what he did!!!! WHY!!!!


----------



## Shenroe

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Of course they don't. Rollins got Hunter's private jet and limo to get around now :lel


Well they might not take kayfabe that far lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


>


Oh GOD Ney that was so glorious and beautiful. The music added to it so nicely. I hope they do re-unite someday. Oh the memories...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Eh if I were a heel and marks sent me death threats, I'd be pretty happy with myself :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: @Watchers of "Seth Rollins' betrayal"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who watched it!
> Was my 2nd try of making such a Fan Video, and it made a lot of fun! (And tears.)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... enaldo
> 
> 
> Thanks dude.. yeah, the feels I had while making this video... had to hold back some tears "And if we stand together *UNITED*, NO ONE CAN TOUCH US!!!" :lenny Such a great promo... (Also of course for an epic dramatic effect. :ex: )
> Yeah, the song is from the Deus Ex-Human Revolution Soundtrack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude, your comment made me smile for minutes lol. :clap Glad you like it!
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> YEAH GIVE ME YOUR TEARS!!!:kobedat Now I know how George R. R. Martin must feel, such an awesome satisfaction...
> 
> 
> 
> xDDD Thanks! :*
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> I would love to make Link MastaHHH cry at work! :allen1
> 
> 
> Thanks Moxx! :clap:clap:clap
> Yeah was looking for a good song for ages, until I remembered that Game and that Soundtrack. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! enaldo And thanks btw. :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god I remember last Tuesday I wanted RAW so fucking bad, and now it's finally here! :banderas :banderas :banderas
> I can't wait to see what happens man, I'm not sure about Dean cutting a promo and don't think it will happen BUT I was sceptical about the SS12 rumors and him debuting and was more like "_Nah_." AND THEN IT HAPPEND!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Would be one of the most glorious days in history.
> If they really let him do what he does best, people will see that "_overrated_" was wrong all along.
> Just thinking about what we could witness today makes me fucking nervous in a good way.
> 
> Of course also looking forward to see Rollins, and damn I need to know why he did what he did!!!! WHY!!!!


That soundtrack was absolutely perfect for the video, Ney. I think my heart was actually beating in time to it at some point. I've saved this vid so that every time someone asks me why I'm upset about the breakup of a fictional wrestling group, all I'll need to do is show them THIS.

You really have to hand it to WWE. Last week's Raw was only good for 10 minutes, but it created such an electric atmosphere that tonight's episode has become MUST-SEE TV.


----------



## Vics1971

Nice job on the video NeyNey.:sad::sad: 

I do hope they reunite someday... while I'm still breathing.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Can't watch the video from work enaldo


----------



## LPPrince

Game of Thrones spoilers, but someone needs to make this for the Seth turn


----------



## CALΔMITY

Just watch it when you get home. And then weep manly tears.
(god I need to be sleeping. Sono was right I'm addicted.)


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> It's amazing how some "The Shield fans" are perfectly happy with WWE:
> 
> SuperPush Roman and spoiling Seth/Dean careers
> 
> PS: This is NOT for the people in this forum


Well Sonia to most people who dont' post on forum's like this one (also known as casuals on this board) The Shield was Roman Reigns and his buddies. Roman was the beast. They wouldn't be anything without Roman. The casuals loved Seth's big spots but that was about it. Dean was the wimpy one. I know this is because of how they were booked but that is how the majority of casuals viewed The Shield.


----------



## Deptford

LPPrince said:


> Game of Thrones spoilers, but someone needs to make this for the Seth turn


"The Watchers of The Seth Rollins Heel Turn"


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> New Try :lenny


:bow:bow:bow:bow

Wow, I am so glad I didn't watch that at working. Holy damn hell. That was brilliant. You contrasted their times together with that one segement perfectly :clap :banderas

I die a little bit more and more inside every time I see Seth beat the crap outta Ambrose with the chair. Didn't think it was still possible but after watching that, boy was I wrong. 

Really loved this Ney. Just pissed off I can't rep you :cuss::cuss::cuss: Stupid site :side::side::side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was able to rep her. :ambrose Be jealous.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

GTFO Hogan

https://twitter.com/HulkHogan/status/476007169901744128




Calabrose said:


> I was able to rep her. :ambrose Be jealous.



Boo you, Cally. Boo you :lol :lol



enaldo


Me reacting to not being able to give Ney rep and Cally's above post:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god... Hulk pls :lmao


----------



## OMGeno

tylermoxreigns said:


> GTFO Hogan
> 
> https://twitter.com/HulkHogan/status/476007169901744128


Dear god, no.


----------



## Deptford

Hulk, yr drunk


----------



## Bearodactyl

NeyNey said:


> New Try :lenny


 :rep for Ney!!


----------



## NeyNey

Thank you so much LinkMastaHHH... :bosh6 Bear... :saul
Gonna sleep now.. Work tomorrow will be torture. RAW my salvation.


----------



## Banez

tylermoxreigns said:


> GTFO Hogan
> 
> https://twitter.com/HulkHogan/status/476007169901744128


Whatcha gonna doooo when the Shield runs wild on youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

errr... yeah no thanks for that :lol


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Yes to Hogan joining the shield


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-bryan-wont-medically-cleared-money-bank.html
*
Ladies, talk to me. Would it not be PERFECT for Rollins to be the Corporate Champion? It would add to his already colossal heat, and further his momentum in this storyline.*


----------



## Deptford

he would look like one bad bitch with that strap just to add to the heat and it seems like the best option now that Bryan has a legit injury.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

^ Agreed, I always thought the only thing that could break the Shield up was the World Heavyweight title and it only makes sense that Triple H would promise him that to entice him to the dark side. It explains the betrayal and gives Bryan a nice feud when he comes back. Of course the spanner in works is Randy Orton who still actually has a World title rematch clause to invoke


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> ^ Agreed, I always thought the only thing that could break the Shield up was the World Heavyweight title and it only makes sense that Triple H would promise him that to entice him to the dark side. It explains the betrayal and gives Bryan a nice feud when he comes back. Of course the spanner in works is Randy Orton who still actually has a World title rematch clause to invoke


*
Randy Orton is also the first Undisputed Champion. What's continuity? :hunter
*


----------



## BornBad

http://www.wwe.com/classics/classic-lists/six-rollins-replacements-shield-editors-choice/page-6

If the third man is John Morrison i probably cut my dick


----------



## Melrose92

4hisdamnself said:


> http://www.wwe.com/classics/classic-lists/six-rollins-replacements-shield-editors-choice/page-6
> 
> If the third man is John Morrison i probably cut my dick


Would be amazing! Morrison joining the shield, not you cutting your dick.


----------



## thekingg

Dolph will look mad crazy with that black vest/pants attire, no doubt.


----------



## CALΔMITY

No one else would look good in the shield... enaldo


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I think none member of The Shield (I even included Seth in this) should be or come close to the WWE title

Too early for this.

They should have at least one more year on WWE.


----------



## Deptford

Sooooo, we aren't stickied any more?? 


THANKS SETH :cuss::cuss:


----------



## -XERO-

tylermoxreigns said:


> GTFO Hogan
> 
> https://twitter.com/HulkHogan/status/476007169901744128







Haha!


----------



## PUNKY

Calabrose said:


> No one else would look good in the shield... enaldo


Apart from this guy. :troll In all seriousness though no one should join the shield, It wouldn't be the same.  (He does look good in the gear though)


----------



## CALΔMITY

I liked to imagine it when that pic first surfaced, but nowadays it's absurd to think of anyone else being added in.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger

Not sure if anyone posted this in here yet, but it feels weird watching Ambrose and Reigns attack Rollins.

http://instagram.com/p/o-EMmUwzsG/


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah it's been posted...
Indeed it was strange, but at least now I have a gif where Ambrose actually has the upper hand for once. :lol


----------



## Romangirl252

^I saw it and thought it was awesome...I hope they do that to him tonight on raw


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Apart from this guy. :troll In all seriousness though no one should join the shield, It wouldn't be the same.  (He does look good in the gear though)


Believe in the largest arms in the world!! The 24 inch Pythons. Say your prayers and eat your vitamins!!


----------



## PUNKY

Is this who i think it is arriving/leaving last nights houseshow with roman and ambrose... Oooh wynter's gonna be happy. Car pooling with bo though. really ?:no: :no: 

















And deppie yeah it IS all seth's fault. :side:

EDIT And for the love of god raven no no no !!!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

BO-LIEVE IN THE SHIELD.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bo with the Shield :banderas

Ambrose and Reigns clearly taking tips from the GOAT. Bolieving will take them to infinity and beyond :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Heel Green Ranger said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this in here yet, but it feels weird watching Ambrose and Reigns attack Rollins.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/o-EMmUwzsG/


That looks fucking awesome!.... perfect move for WWE to turn Rollins loose he has so much Heel potential.


----------



## Wynter

Is....is that who I think it is with Roman and Dean....



















You hoes couldn't handle such GOAT being the 3rd man in the Shield. The world would explode at such awesome and glory :banderas


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Is....is that who I think it is with Roman and Dean....
> 
> You hoes couldn't handle such GOAT being the 3rd man in the Shield. The world would explode at such awesome and glory :banderas


With that current asshat gimmick of his... he's nowhere near joining in the Shield.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

I bo-lieve in a shield with Bo dallas and Hulk Hogan in it, Shield 2.0 fools.


----------



## Bushmaster

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Bo with the Shield :banderas
> 
> Ambrose and Reigns clearly taking tips from the GOAT. Bolieving will take them to infinity and beyond :mark:


:banderas Bo in the would be GOAT. He'd of course leapfrog Reigns and Ambrose cuz he is on a whole other level. Bolieve in the Shield


----------



## Divine Arion

Bo with Dean and Roman! :banderas

I would laugh so hard if Bo actually gave them a pep talk backstage about believing in themselves. Just to have Dean react with one of his GOAT expressions. :maury


----------



## Wynter

Omg, a backstage segment between Bo, Roman and Dean would be hilarious :banderas!! :mark: It would be Attitude Era levels of comedy :lol

Bo telling them if they just Bolieve, they will get through this betrayal would be amazing :lmao


And then Roman spears Bo who falls into a Dirty Deeds


----------



## Bearodactyl

Divine Arion said:


> Bo with Dean and Roman! :banderas
> 
> I would laugh so hard if Bo actually gave them a pep talk backstage about believing in themselves. Just to have Dean react with one of his GOAT expressions. :maury


:bow


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> Triple H announced on Twitter that The Authority will be making a blockbuster announcement to open tonight's episode of RAW:
> 
> "Breaking: The Authority will make a blockbuster announcement tonight to start #RAW. You won't want to miss it. @StephMcMahon #WWE"


What could it be?! :mark:


----------



## Divine Arion

WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg, a backstage segment between Bo, Roman and Dean would be hilarious :banderas!! :mark: It would be Attitude Era levels of comedy :lol
> 
> Bo telling them if they just Bolieve, they will get through this betrayal would be amazing :lmao
> 
> 
> And then Roman spears Bo who falls into a Dirty Deeds












OMG! This would be epic!


----------



## DoubtGin

He mentions Steph so I think it'll have to do with Bryan and the title instead of the Shield situation.

edit: I'm wrong


----------



## Wynter

Bo can be apart of so many hilarious and gold backstage segments with various superstars if WWE was smart. Just him being an annoying fucker and also getting hit with every finisher :lmao

"Seth, if you just Bolieeve, you can come back from the dark side." *a wild Blackout appears!* :lol


----------



## Wynter

Bryan is totes giving up the titles then. He's not recovering fast enough and they should really let that man heal up and rest. 

He can just come back and fight for the titles all over again and have an epic feud with whoever is holding the titles.


----------



## Bearodactyl

kokepepsi said:


> BOLIEVE IN THE SHIELD


Also, where you at Wynter? :waffle


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Well... shield vs wyatts tonight... wonder if they will have a third partner tonight..perhaps someone who bolieves in the shield..


----------



## Bad For Business

The Steven Seagal said:


> Well... shield vs wyatts tonight... wonder if they will have a third partner tonight..perhaps someone who bolieves in the shield..


It'll be Cena or Big Slow. You know those 2 young upstarts need the push, putting them with the shield gets them that push.









God i hate this company sometimes


----------



## Naka Moora

So who do you guys see joining the shield tonight?


----------



## Naka Moora

*So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

Remember Jerry/Cole both said 'If the shield can find a partner'

I am fucking excited for this right now, can't wait. I think it will be Ziggler.

Place your bets here, But watch how it ends up being FUCKING BIG SHOW.

PS: Can't be Cena because his feud is over for now with Bray Wyatt and Family.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

I'd only :mark: if it's a returning Y2J.


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



Bad For Business said:


> I'd only :mark: if it's a returning Y2J.


That wouldn't really make sense, but dude I'd fucking mark out myself if it was Y2J :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX

49.5 percent chance its Cena
49.5 percent chance its Big Show
1 percent chance its someone interesting/someone we actually WANT to see. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



HHHbkDX said:


> 49.5 percent chance its Cena
> 49.5 percent chance its Big Show
> 1 percent chance its someone interesting/someone we actually WANT to see.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


IMO, 0% Cena, 90% fat show, and 10% someone we want to see.


----------



## Arca9

Might not find a partner tonight, furthering the idea that there is nobody in the locker room they can turn too, and then when it seems like they have no options left, during a beat down from Evolution, have a run in from Graves or an NXT talent that is line for a call up that fits the bill and it might potentially reignite the excitement in Shield. Fans might be a little more accepting of a new member if they come in at the moment they are most needed.

But yeah, instead it'll probably be Cena or Show for one night only.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## daulten780

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

It's going to be show :jose


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



Arca9 said:


> Might not find a partner tonight, furthering the idea that there is nobody in the locker room they can turn too, and then when it seems like they have no options left, during a beat down from Evolution, have a run in from Graves or an NXT talent that is line for a call up that fits the bill and it might potentially reignite the excitement in Shield. Fans might be a little more accepting of a new member if they come in at the moment they are most needed.
> 
> But yeah, instead it'll probably be Cena or Show for one night only.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hmm, that makes sense, but maybe they will shock us all, and find a third partner. Maybe someone is getting called up? It will be fun to see what happens.


----------



## Fo11ower91

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

I kinda wish it was Cody Rhodes. I thought it was Batista but I was proven wrong because he is taking a leave.


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



Fo11ower91 said:


> I kinda wish it was Cody Rhodes. I thought it was Batista but I was proven wrong because he is taking a leave.


Cody would be a good addition but I'm not sure if he would fit into that story.


----------



## rick1027

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

probably cena seeing its a one night thing since orton in the mitb match and they only need 2 on 2 for that ppv


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Obviously Cena.


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



rick1027 said:


> probably cena seeing its a one night thing since orton in the mitb match and they only need 2 on 2 for that ppv


Fuck my actual life, I didn't even think about that.

FUCK. Jawn Cena as usual.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

It'll be Show or Cena most likely. So yeah, prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

Corey Graves? I don't want that to happen, but I could see it happen.


----------



## Frico

Not Big Show. Not Big Show. :side:


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

Wrong thread -.-

And yes obviously Cena


----------



## Fo11ower91

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Cody would be a good addition but I'm not sure if he would fit into that story.


Yea too bad he's in this "bad partner" angle.


----------



## Fo11ower91

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

Nobody with them yet. Why are they fighting 3MB when they were supposed to face the Wyatts?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

Big Slow. Definitely Big Slow.


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



Fo11ower91 said:


> Nobody with them yet. Why are they fighting 3MB when they were supposed to face the Wyatts?


To squash them.


----------



## ggd

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

Why has no-one mentioned Batista? Thought it would be an obvious choice...


----------



## Fo11ower91

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



ggd said:


> Why has no-one mentioned Batista? Thought it would be an obvious choice...


I did but was quickly refuted because he left to film a movie.


----------



## Shady Chris

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose's promo :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Reigns was really good, as well. Didn't expect that.


----------



## Silencer

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

I was assuming it'd be Cena, Ziggler or Big Show. I don't really want anyone with Ambrose and Reigns. Either their 3rd man should betray them and let them lose to the Wyatts or they shouldn't get anyone at all (Ziggler heel turn, rewarded with MITB spot I would love).


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



ggd said:


> Why has no-one mentioned Batista? Thought it would be an obvious choice...


Do people not realize he quit on RAW last week to promote a movie?


----------



## Callisto

Ugh, I'm sitting in the Intensive Care unit after that promo.


----------



## AussieJohn

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

I think I read somewhere that Big Slow helped them on house shows over the weekend so he'd have to be top of the list, along with Cena.
I'd love them to really surprise us and elevate someone from nxt but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

I think it'll be Cena but Show wouldn't surprise me either.

Rollins and Ambrose reuniting to attack Reigns also seems likely.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

What about a swerve and Reigns turns heel too?


----------



## Bad For Business

Why do i smell another heel turn incoming? Reigns turning heel with Ambrose as the lone almost insane face?


----------



## rick1027

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

actually might be cool but doubt it is big show joined them then turned on them too going to a bigshow seth rollins vs the ambrose and reigns at mitb so triple hh can have some other feud


----------



## CALΔMITY

Callisto said:


> Ugh, I'm sitting in the Intensive Care unit after that promo.


Ambrose was channeling dat Mox tonight. I'm still recovering as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

Not tonight, but I wonder of The Rock could be a huge surprise one night partner/member given he'll likely want to promote Hercules in a pretty big way and he'd have a connection with Reigns being his legit cousin (and it would give Reigns further push/rub as well). 

If The Shield still wear those masks, they could have a third masked mystery partner come out of the audience with them and then boom - it's The Rock. 

HHH, Orton, Rollins vs Rock, Ambrose, Reigns - Epic.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Still reeling. INSANE promo. Both Ambrose and Reigns just EXUDED badassery. Ambrose vs Rollins at MitB seems likely now. With an insanely angry Ambrose. Brace yourselves for epicness!!!


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



AussieJohn said:


> I think I read somewhere that Big Slow helped them on house shows over the weekend so he'd have to be top of the list, along with Cena.
> I'd love them to really surprise us and elevate someone from nxt but I doubt it will happen.


Jesus Christ.


----------



## What A Maneuver

THAT PROMO. I felt the Moxley trying to creep in there. Let it out all out, Dean!


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

No chance is someone other than Cena or Big Show.

The obvious choice here is Cena.


----------



## Silencer

Ambrose was sooooooo awesome tonight!


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

If it's Cena I may genuinely lose all hope in life and end it all.


----------



## Gimpy

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not tonight, but I wonder of The Rock could be a huge surprise one night partner/member given he'll likely want to promote Hercules in a pretty big way and he'd have a connection with Reigns being his legit cousin (and it would give Reigns further push/rub as well).
> 
> If The Shield still wear those masks, they could have a third masked mystery partner come out of the audience with them and then boom - it's The Rock.
> 
> HHH, Orton, Rollins vs Rock, Ambrose, Reigns - Epic.


The Rock will never wrestle again without a huge buildup beforehand. They would promote the shit out of it.


----------



## Fo11ower91

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Jesus Christ.


Wow now that would be a tag partner i'd like.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Ambrose is the man! That is all there is to say!!!!






Reigns also cut an excellent promo too!


----------



## Frico

DAT AMBROSE PROMO. :mark::mark::mark:

Reigns was decent but no way could he follow _that._


----------



## The Bloodline

I'm so proud of the boys promo tonight. My favorite Ambrose promo thus far :bow and Roman killed it too. He got comfortable half way through and delivered. the Roman Reigns chant after his spear :clap :clap :clap . Finally some bad ass baby faces to root for. Please keep ambrose and reigns together.


----------



## Shenroe

MY GOD..JUST like i pictured it in my mind. I'm still shivering what a promo by both but most importantly Ambrose.. MY GOD


----------



## Divine Arion

That promo by Ambrose and Reigns! :sodone

Man I seriously marked out when Ambrose started channeling his inner Moxley. I've been waiting for him to unleash this side of his personality! That loveable nutjob! If he brings in the fork, I'll probably pass out from the awesome. Reigns was amazing too! That "piss in the wind" comment! He even did the sassy mic toss too! :banderas

WWE, please just let Ambrose and Reigns be a team and eventually go their mutual ways once this storyline is done. They're working so well together right now! 

Rollins in a suit! Can't wait to see what he has to say in response! :mark:


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

If it is big show I hope the crowd shits on the momentum killer. Everything he touches turns to shit


----------



## Shenroe

Rollins has to follow that though


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

John Cena.


----------



## Wynter

FUCKING HELL. EVERYTHING ABOUT THAT SHIELD SEGMENT. 

The beat down. The promo. The bromancing. The shades of Moxley. That Roman swag walk after the spear. Just EVERYTHING!! 

My poor ovaries!!!


----------



## Jus10

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

You'd all sh!t yourselves clean if Ambrose turned on Reigns tonight and joined the Authority.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*



Jus10 said:


> You'd all sh!t yourselves clean if Ambrose turned on Reigns tonight and joined the Authority.


That would be one hell of a swerve after that promo tonight.


----------



## Deptford

omg Wynter, you did not with that Brock gif :lmao :lmao


----------



## tommo010

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

CM Punk unk2

But come on we already know it's going to be Cena why are we evening debating this. :cena5


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I have not seen the promo 
But it must have been really good, especially Dean 
People are :mark: on twitter 
Dean Ambrose was TT (worldwide), during and after the promo

I hope there is no more betrayals 
Although it would be ironic Deam Ambrose be the only Face at the end of RAW :


----------



## What A Maneuver

Deptford said:


> omg Wynter, you did not with that Brock gif :lmao :lmao


Is that not the greatest gif ever? hahaha


----------



## animus

*Re: So who do you think will join the Shield tonight?*

It's going to be Cena. He's been feuding the Wyatts for almost 6 months now.


----------



## Bushmaster

He has improved so much on the mic :bow :rollins


----------



## DoubtGin

fuck NOT CENA


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Cena cancer has arrived. Damn you Vince fpalm


----------



## cindel25

COMMUNITY DICK WITH THAT GOAT PROMO :clap

FLAWLESS HAIR BEING FLAWLESS :clap

CANCER BUSSY with that awful promo. He didn't say anything. That shade about Dean reeks of jealously, He ran away like a pussy I always knew he was.

BYE!


----------



## Bad For Business

Well the Shield had a good 18 month run of being cool, Cena's put an end to that now.


----------



## Divine Arion

Smart ass heel Rollins :rollins Enjoying seeing this side of his character thus far. Should be interesting once we actually get the guys in matches together. You stomped on my feels saying the bromance was just business, Seth. :sadpanda

I think we all pretty much figured it was going to be Cena or Big Show in the end lol. Hoping we get a good match regardless.


----------



## Belladonna29

All the boys delivered on the mic tonight. Especially Dean--the man is superb. He's so believably intense and unhinged--he just emotes so well, all the way down to his mannerisms. Roman dropped some great lines tonight and is clearly getting better on the mic, so hopefully people will at least be off of his back tonight when it comes to that. And finally, Seth sold being a smart ass, icy heel well. The interview with Cole was fine, and his explanation actually had depth beyond "HHH gave me money". At this point, I'm sorta hoping they keep Dean and Roman together for some time. I know Dean is going to be a heel eventually, but I feel like having Dean or Roman turn on each other or vice versa would cheapen Seth's turn because it would duplicate it so soon. As for Cena tagging with them tonight--it's irritating, but super predictable sense a.) it's a way to get Cena, injured eye and all, on the show without him having to do much, and b.) of course they throw Cena into someone else's hot feud. When doesn't that happen? Blah.


----------



## Deptford

Sith Rollins with the run away. I never thought I'd see a full on Rollins promo that hit a home run though! Damn, Rollins! 
Had shades of the Eddie heel turn with the chair in the middle of the ring thing though  
Both of them sat down for their first ever heel promo.  

Cena to destroy the shield though so why even bother. Ugggh


----------



## Captain IWC

Cena is fucking up the shield worst 3 man tag they ever had. Bad ass- cool factor is all gone in this match.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Relax people, it's just for tonight, geez some drama queens


----------



## Bad For Business

The Steven Seagal said:


> Relax people, it's just for tonight, geez some drama queens


As long as the Shield are over, there's always the risk that it might not just be tonight. If you're popular, then expect Cena to be sniffing around close by.


----------



## Bushmaster

Captain IWC said:


> Cena is fucking up the shield worst 3 man tag they ever had. Bad ass- cool factor is all gone in this match.


The Shield are just without their best member, it's not because of Cena. The match was alright, not their worst match but probably not in their top 20.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Even when Shield isn't Shield anymore, they're still the highlights :mark: :mark: :mark:

Dean with shades of Mox!!! :cheer :dance Amazing promo. I could watch this over and over. And Roman with a great follow-up.

SETH IN A SUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And while I was hoping for more personal, I'm fine with Seth's promo. It makes sense. And it seems to be a way to play Dean and Roman's emotions--by being an ice prince about their bromance.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

I guess technically it's now 3-2 in the wyatt-shield side feud.


----------



## PGSucks

The interview Dean and Roman just did on Backstage Pass :mark: DAT BROMANCE


----------



## The Steven Seagal

PGSucks said:


> The interview Dean and Roman just did on Backstage Pass :mark: DAT BROMANCE


What did they do/say?


----------



## Pip-Man

SoupBro said:


> *The Shield are just without their best member*, it's not because of Cena. The match was alright, not their worst match but probably not in their top 20.


What are you talking about? Reigns is fine


----------



## CALΔMITY

I thought the match was better than I thought it was going to be. It was all about DAT PROMO THO. Fucking Ambrose man. So god damn perfect!

I just HAD to draw something based off of it.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Calabrose said:


> I thought the match was better than I thought it was going to be. It was all about DAT PROMO THO. Fucking Ambrose man. So god damn perfect!
> 
> I just HAD to draw something based off of it.




How did you do good art so fast?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> I thought the match was better than I thought it was going to be. It was all about DAT PROMO THO. Fucking Ambrose man. So god damn perfect!
> 
> I just HAD to draw something based off of it.


Stunning. Amazing. Glorious. *runs out of adjectives*

You really captured his mood there!


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Steven Seagal said:


> How did you do good art so fast?


When the inspiration is great, I can dish out stuff quick. I also had a screencap for reference. 



JacqSparrow said:


> Stunning. Amazing. Glorious. *runs out of adjectives*
> 
> You really captured his mood there!


Heh thank you. :dance


----------



## Bad For Business

The Shield should split up now. All 3 have a triple threat match, winner gets the Swat gear and Shield music, the losers have to suffer through whatever garbage WWE Music have planned.


----------



## Bushmaster

Pip Star said:


> What are you talking about? Reigns is fine


Don't think I said least talented though, I said best member. Also he is the Architect, I imagine it's hard for any group to try and compete without the brains around.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ambrose is gonna murder somebody.

With a fork.

Right in the fuckin head.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Calabrose said:


> I thought the match was better than I thought it was going to be. It was all about DAT PROMO THO. Fucking Ambrose man. So god damn perfect!
> 
> I just HAD to draw something based off of it.


:bow I bow to your skills as an artist.


----------



## Pip-Man

SoupBro said:


> *Don't think I said least talented though*, I said best member. Also he is the Architect, I imagine it's hard for any group to try and compete without the brains around.


:lol Sorry,I thought you said most over.

Yes to the rest though


----------



## DudeLove669

That Promo by Rollins was absolutely perfect. One of the best mic workers in the company with that promo. Probably the best promo I've heard since the pipebomb.


----------



## Londrick

SoupBro said:


> The Shield are just without their best member, it's not because of Cena. The match was alright, not their worst match but probably not in their top 20.


Agreed. Reigns is forgettable in the ring, and while Ambrose is decent I think he excels more at singles matches where he can get more eyes on him. Rollins however was the MVP of their in ring work so you take him out and there a leaves a huge gap to be filled. Also doesn't help two of the guys they were facing where Bray and Rowan who have been duds in the ring.


----------



## Wynter

Roman and Dean on Backstage Pass though :banderas

Those two are great together. I love it :cheer










:lmao Roman's "shush" face at Dean talking about the cars they crashed :lol

EDIT: I guess I'm in the minority who loved Seth tonight *shrugs*


----------



## x78

WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT: I guess I'm in the minority who loved Seth tonight *shrugs*


A lot of the time when someone does legit good heel work that actually pisses people off then a lot of this forum try to trash it or say it was bad or whatever because they are marks and it got to them. Seth killed it. Promo of the year so far for me


----------



## Bushmaster

DudeLove669 said:


> That Promo by Rollins was absolutely perfect. One of the best mic workers in the company with that promo.


Oh it was, it's amazing how some people are trying to downplay it. It was great, we don't get promos like that too often. He has improved a lot but damn I didn't expect that perfect promo from him tonight. 



Londrick said:


> Agreed. Reigns is forgettable in the ring, and while Ambrose is decent I think he excels more at singles matches where he can get more eyes on him. Rollins however was the MVP of their in ring work so you take him out and there a leaves a huge gap to be filled. Also doesn't help two of the guys they were facing where Bray and Rowan who have been duds in the ring.


Agree with everything Londrick besides Bray being a dud in the ring. I hope you aren't rating him due to that match with Reigns because not many can carry Roman to a great match.


----------



## Londrick

SoupBro said:


> Agree with everything Londrick besides Bray being a dud in the ring. I hope you aren't rating him due to that match with Reigns because not many can carry Roman to a great match.


I bet Rollins will. :rollins

Not basing it on his match with Reigns but his whole Bray run so far. Just don't care for his matches or himself in general.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ambrose and Reigns kinda remind me of Hall and Nash a little bit.


Fuckin weird.


----------



## Deptford

Nah, I preferred Dean's delivery in his short ass promo.. 

Ok, whatever, I'll admit Seth had a possible promo of the year. I was nervous, wondering if he could pull it off. He's fucking ready though, dude..


----------



## Bad For Business

Rollins is a main eventer, i don't care what anyone else says. He can talk, he's a god in the ring, he's got a decent look etc.


----------



## Deptford

Rollins really is the full package. 

Reigns could be a Taker type of dude for sure 

Ambrose is an acquired taste. A real pica so that has painted the perfect character. Ina couple years, he'll be better than Punk ever was. I feel like they both focus on creative ideas for themselves over anything, only reason I'm comparing them.


----------



## Divine Arion

Reigns and Ambrose put on great performances. Don't get where people are saying the match was bad but each to his own. The nice thing was Dean getting to show a little more in-ring work. Moxley continues to seep through more and more. I do wish the crowd would've been more engaged with the actual workers in the ring than doing the typical Cena chants. I love that the whole irony of the situation is that Reigns and Ambrose were at each other's throats not too long ago. The bromance on the Backstage Pass was so :banderas



WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman and Dean on Backstage Pass though :banderas
> 
> Those two are great together. I love it :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Roman's "shush" face at Dean talking about the cars they crashed :lol
> 
> EDIT: I guess I'm in the minority who loved Seth tonight *shrugs*


Haha I loved that too! Maybe they'll stick together through Battleground or Summerslam and mutually go their separate ways then? You don't often see that with a team so it would be nice if the impact of the turn could be preserved for Seth only. 

Speaking of Rollins, you're not the only one who feels that way. I love him being more of a smart ass. Though it did make me sad that their friendship didn't mean anything in the end. Freaking Seth, you know you'll miss the bromance in the end lol. We just had some filler tonight so hopefully we get some more heel tactics courtesy of Seth to shine through. 



Calabrose said:


> I thought the match was better than I thought it was going to be. It was all about DAT PROMO THO. Fucking Ambrose man. So god damn perfect!
> 
> I just HAD to draw something based off of it.


kada I love your drawings! That facial expressions is just perfect!


----------



## Romangirl252

Dean and Roman were awesome tonight...Loved the promos they did and enjoyed their match...I was excited to see Cena tag with them


----------



## Wynter

:lol


Oh...and BELIEVE IN SITH ROLLINS PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

:banderas Ambrose bring dat intensity.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Omega_VIK said:


> :banderas Ambrose bring dat intensity.


I just can't get over that promo. :banderas 
Seth's promo was amazing as well, but this just took the cake with me. I also loved that GoT reference that Roman made. :lol


----------



## Wynter

Everything with the Shield tonight turned me into raving mark :lmao

I loved Seth's promo. He heeled it up and played a cocky douche perfectly to me. Him no selling the bromance just drives the knives deeper in Dean/Roman's backs. I wouldn't even be surprised if Triple H had some influence over his ego. I mean, the damn Boss of the company is basically telling everyone you have sunshine coming out your ass. I would be a bit overconfident too :lol


I want to thank Seth for setting up the floor for Ambreigns bromancing because it's already everything and more :banderas. First that beat down of 3MB and the segment after. And then that backstage pass :mark: Those two are going to be amazing together.


----------



## The Bloodline

DGenerationMC said:


> Ambrose and Reigns kinda remind me of Hall and Nash a little bit.
> 
> 
> Fuckin weird.



Wow yes, now that you mention it I really get those vibes too.

As much as I loved their in ring promo I was super excited during their simple backstage pass one too. I love their dynamic with each other and how theyre so different but mesh together so well. Is there a gif of Ambrose face smiling at reigns when he finished the line about carving out seth black heart??? :yum:

Good night for all the boy. Seth delivered on his heel promo too :clap. Is Ambrose vs Rollins confirmed for MITB? If so do we have any idea what Reigns will be doing since Randy is in the ladder math


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Seth looks awful with a suit and that ridiculous hair.


----------



## DudeLove669

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Seth looks awful with a suit and that ridiculous hair.


As a straight male I say he looks fantastic.


----------



## Bushmaster

Bad For Business said:


> Rollins is a main eventer, i don't care what anyone else says. He can talk, he's a god in the ring, he's got a decent look etc.


He's got it all. Closest thing to complete package atm, hell he probably is the only one atm. That promo tonight was just too awesome. The explanation would never satisfy me but his delivery was perfect.


----------



## Spaz350

Omega_VIK said:


> :banderas Ambrose bring dat intensity.


It's the little things, like the slight shudder or the widening of the eyes, that real bury the needle on Ambrose's promos. The guy just gives off this palpable aura of just flat-out wrongness, like there is something fundamentally broken in his mind somewhere deep down. Like he seems like an alright guy when he's calm, even laid back, but there is something very,very sick somewhere in there, and you just pray to god that you're seeing things, because he might just be the next Charlie Manson.


----------



## LPPrince




----------



## JacqSparrow

LPPrince said:


>


Iiiiinteresting. And he'd been the one to save them a lot in the last few months too.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Undefeated Architect :banderas

Change that entrance theme NOW though :lol

Good work on the mic by all three men. Content was lacking in Rollins' part while it was generic in Ambrose's promo but both sold it really well. Reigns was pretty good too, kinda unfair since he had to immediately follow Dean but he did good.


----------



## Tambrose

I love that I can come to this thread and know with a certainty, that I am not the only one in the world that got a 'bit' thirsty with that Ambrose promo... with no cares given about if it's kinda wrong or not lol.

What was Seth's music? I thought it was just ok, not something that really stood out to me. Kinda seemed like some generic stuff that would easily get lost in the shuffle. 

Not sure how I feel about the match (other than facepalm at Cena being involved... sigh...), I thought it was a bit too slow for my liking, but I might have to rewatch it all over again. Along with the promo from Ambrose and Reigns... ahem, might need to watch that particular segment many times just to make sure it was a really good one... and for science...


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Undefeated Architect :banderas
> 
> Change that entrance theme NOW though :lol
> 
> Good work on the mic by all three men. Content was lacking in Rollins' part while it was generic in Ambrose's promo but both sold it really well. Reigns was pretty good too, kinda unfair since he had to immediately follow Dean but he did good.


:lol I'm sure Seth will have something in mind, knowing how important music is to him. I'm just glad he got his own theme instead of coming out to Evo/Authority music. Shows that they're setting him apart instead of seeing him as just another member of Evolution.

He pulled out the stops with that promo. Both him and Dean. It was a good contrast--him being cool and callous while Dean was heated and full of emotion. Setting the tone for how the feud between them will go. And Roman with that GoT reference :mark: Funny how he still won't really blame Seth and just turns it back to Randy and Trips.


----------



## Joshi Judas

People are mostly pissed that the reason seems pretty generic. Honestly, with that sudden turn there are only a few reasons they could give so I'm not bothered by that. He looked very confident and collected in his heel role and played his part very very well imo. People want something from you, they want a good explanation, they want answers- you piss them off by denying them. Well done Seth. Marks and smarks hating him alike, the HHH influence is showing already :lol

I thought the content was lacking in both his and Ambrose's promos, but both men delivered it well. Reigns started off a little nervous but caught up fast. Great work from all three.

I'd have made them appear at the same time for a promo back and forth but whatever.

As for the music, it's good they're setting him apart but the music is terrible :lol Should have just had him come out to the Evolution theme.

And of course who replaces him in the six man? :cena3 :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Someone pointed out it's his old NXT theme. Then that means they haven't even debuted a new one yet. So it's just filler theme until then I suspect. I can deal with that (Y)


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> People are mostly pissed that the reason seems pretty generic. Honestly, with that sudden turn there are only a few reasons they could give so I'm not bothered by that. He looked very confident and collected in his heel role and played his part very very well imo. People want something from you, they want a good explanation, they want answers- you piss them off by denying them. Well done Seth. Marks and smarks hating him alike, the HHH influence is showing already :lol
> 
> I thought the content was lacking in both his and Ambrose's promos, but both men delivered it well. Reigns started off a little nervous but caught up fast. Great work from all three.
> 
> I'd have made them appear at the same time for a promo back and forth but whatever.
> 
> As for the music, it's good they're setting him apart but the music is terrible :lol Should have just had him come out to the Evolution theme.
> 
> And of course who replaces him in the six man? :cena3 :lmao


Seth learning quickly :lol

The deliveries were excellent, and that was the important thing for me. Seth made you hate him by blurring those lines ("golden boy"), and Dean made you mad with him. That Hannibal-level ripping of Seth :mark:

Bet they're waiting on a back and forth. Not for too long, though, I hope. They shouldn't miss this chance like they did with Bray and Dean.

:lol I'd much rather he get individualized right away than having to shed the shackles of another association. They have to be working on something now music-wise.

Not to mention a better entrance vid


----------



## The.Great......One

Seth's promo tonight in that suit... :wall

Okay no more bullshit, put the belt on Rollins at MITB, seriously, he's the closest thing to a complete package since god knows who, his promo tonight was unbelievable. He's damn sure ready to be the corporate champion, he has the look, the mic ability and godly in ring skills.
Dean's promo was amazing as well, loved the way he was acting, like he really wanted to kill seth and it was just great television. 
"We'll make our own game of thrones" :banderas
Imo, Roman's best promo since their debut, it was his longest that's for sure and it I really enjoyed it tonight.


----------



## JacqSparrow

The.Great......One said:


> Seth's promo tonight in that suit... :wall
> 
> Okay no more bullshit, put the belt on Rollins at MITB, seriously, he's the closest thing to a complete package since god knows who, his promo tonight was unbelievable. He's damn sure ready to be the corporate champion, he has the look, the mic ability and godly in ring skills.
> Dean's promo was amazing as well, loved the way he was acting, like he really wanted to kill seth and it was just great television.
> "We'll make our own game of thrones" :banderas
> Imo, Roman's best promo since their debut, it was his longest that's for sure and it I really enjoyed it tonight.


SUIT!



















OK I'm done 

Anyway, I hope they don't put the belt on Seth right away though. Right now, he doesn't need it to feud with Dean, and I'd rather not have the belt become a prop again to a personal battle. He needs to finish this beef first and then maybe start with the IC title. He can only go so high, and I don't want him to wear out his welcome in the main event scene right away.

Say hi to Moxley :evil:


----------



## The.Great......One

JacqSparrow said:


> SUIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm done
> 
> Anyway, I hope they don't put the belt on Seth right away though. Right now, he doesn't need it to feud with Dean, and I'd rather not have the belt become a prop again to a personal battle. He needs to finish this beef first and then maybe start with the IC title. He can only go so high, and I don't want him to wear out his welcome in the main event scene right away.
> 
> Say hi to Moxley :evil:


But I want my corporate champion dammit. But seriously though, he needs to get it asap, heel seth is on a whole other level.
Edit: to be honest, the guy is actually very good looking, I'll admit that much, he can definitely get the female fanbase on his side if he hasn't already.


----------



## JacqSparrow

The.Great......One said:


> But I want my corporate champion dammit. But seriously though, he needs to get it asap, heel seth is on a whole other level.
> Edit: to be honest, the guy is actually very good looking, I'll admit that much, he can definitely get the female fanbase on his side if he hasn't already.


I'd rather draw it out. I want Seth to have a legit title run. We don't need to see another Dolph or Miz or whatever hotshotted wrestler we've had over the past few years. Seth can be an epic heel without being champion, and as long as they don't shortchange him in his feud with Dean and Roman, he has more than enough to keep him occupied for the next several months. That should maintain his heat.

Besides, credibility needs to return to the other belts, now that there's only one top belt. Seth can help do that, we hope.


----------



## Wynter

Heel Seth(Sith) on the mic is on a whole different level. He just seemed so confident and believed in every single word he said. His mannerisms and facial expressions were so spot on. It was a great promo by him in my opinion. I don't like how people dismissed just because he didn't say what you wanted to hear.

Awww, the heel guy is being heel??? It's not what you wanted to hear??










Fucking hell, Seth owned being a cocky douche so well :lmao


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Spaz350 said:


> It's the little things, like the slight shudder or the widening of the eyes, that real bury the needle on Ambrose's promos. The guy just gives off this palpable aura of just flat-out wrongness, like there is something fundamentally broken in his mind somewhere deep down. Like he seems like an alright guy when he's calm, even laid back, but there is something very,very sick somewhere in there, and you just pray to god that you're seeing things, because he might just be the next Charlie Manson.




He looks like he's possesed by Roddy piper here, and i mean that in a good way


----------



## The.Great......One

JacqSparrow said:


> I'd rather draw it out. I want Seth to have a legit title run. We don't need to see another Dolph or Miz or whatever hotshotted wrestler we've had over the past few years. Seth can be an epic heel without being champion, and as long as they don't shortchange him in his feud with Dean and Roman, he has more than enough to keep him occupied for the next several months. That should maintain his heat.
> 
> Besides, credibility needs to return to the other belts, now that there's only one top belt. Seth can help do that, we hope.


Either way I want to see some gold on his shoulder while wearing that suit. By the way he was on nuclear level of heat gaining tonight, did anyone noticed the biggest pop of the night was when Roman caught Seth while all three were in the ring, that arena went ballistic.
Would you rather have seth win the US/IC titles and then feud with Dean over it?


----------



## Bushmaster

The.Great......One said:


> Seth's promo tonight in that suit... :wall
> 
> *Okay no more bullshit, put the belt on Rollins at MITB,* seriously, he's the closest thing to a complete package since god knows who, his promo tonight was unbelievable. He's damn sure ready to be the corporate champion, he has the look, the mic ability and godly in ring skills.
> Dean's promo was amazing as well, loved the way he was acting, like he really wanted to kill seth and it was just great television.
> "We'll make our own game of thrones" :banderas
> Imo, Roman's best promo since their debut, it was his longest that's for sure and it I really enjoyed it tonight.


I would love to see Seth as champ especially at MITB but it would still be a bad decision. He'd lose it pretty fast and that could kill any momentum you have. I'd rather see him feud with Dean for a few months before he chases the title. But yeah, that was an amazing promo. Everyone in the Shield cut a good to amazing promo tonight. Dean and Seth though :banderas If they do indeed feud for a few months then wow, not only would the matches be good but the promos would be amazing.


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> Heel Seth*(Sith)* on the mic is on a whole different level. He just seemed so confident and believed in every single word he said. His mannerisms and facial expressions were so spot on. It was a great promo by him in my opinion. I don't like how people dismissed just because he didn't say what you wanted to hear.
> 
> Awww, the heel guy is being heel??? It's not what you wanted to hear??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hell, Seth owned being a cocky douche so well :lmao


:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Heel Seth(Sith) on the mic is on a whole different level. He just seemed so confident and believed in every single word he said. His mannerisms and facial expressions were so spot on. It was a great promo by him in my opinion. I don't like how people dismissed just because he didn't say what you wanted to hear.
> 
> Awww, the heel guy is being heel??? It's not what you wanted to hear??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hell, Seth owned being a cocky douche so well :lmao


That meme :lmao


----------



## The Steven Seagal

LPPrince said:


>




this is half true, he didn't get submitted or pinned, BUT he was beaten by batista by countout so not quite undefeated.


----------



## Wynter

The GOAT Seth can save the MITB match. Because Sheamus, Randy, Cesaro and Del Rio are in it so far...*shudders* that borefest


----------



## JacqSparrow

The.Great......One said:


> Either way I want to see some gold on his shoulder while wearing that suit. By the way he was on nuclear level of heat gaining tonight, did anyone noticed the biggest pop of the night was when Roman caught Seth while all three were in the ring, that arena went ballistic.
> Would you rather have seth win the US/IC titles and then feud with Dean over it?


Seth was begging for vengeance to be exacted on him there.

I'd rather have no title involved for now, because this kind of feud doesn't need a belt to work. It's just personal, bloodthirsty fighting. Maybe Seth tries to go for a title but Dean keeps blocking him at every opportunity so Seth finally decides he needs to end this or he'll never get anywhere.


----------



## The.Great......One

JacqSparrow said:


> Seth was begging for vengeance to be exacted on him there.
> 
> I'd rather have no title involved for now, because this kind of feud doesn't need a belt to work. It's just personal, bloodthirsty fighting. Maybe Seth tries to go for a title but Dean keeps blocking him at every opportunity so Seth finally decides he needs to end this or he'll never get anywhere.


Seth vs Ambrose at MITB is going to be great IMO, I wonder what Reigns will be doing though.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> People are mostly pissed that the reason seems pretty generic. Honestly, with that sudden turn there are only a few reasons they could give so I'm not bothered by that. He looked very confident and collected in his heel role and played his part very very well imo. People want something from you, they want a good explanation, they want answers- you piss them off by denying them. Well done Seth. Marks and smarks hating him alike, the HHH influence is showing already :lol
> 
> I thought the content was lacking in both his and Ambrose's promos, but both men delivered it well. Reigns started off a little nervous but caught up fast. Great work from all three.
> 
> I'd have made them appear at the same time for a promo back and forth but whatever.
> 
> As for the music, it's good they're setting him apart but the music is terrible :lol Should have just had him come out to the Evolution theme.
> 
> And of course who replaces him in the six man? :cena3 :lmao




I think the reasons were actually somewhat ok, he had a few really. 

1 He truelly believes he was the one who created the shield which in Kayfabe might be true, but even if not he was the one holding it together, glued it together in their reborn run. So his reasoning of him holding it together and also him being able to decide when he wanted it to end is warped but somewhat understandable.

2 He and the shield had achieved it all, long tag reign, beat everyone on the roster, put down tons of legends, beat other super factions, 2-0 at mania and now there was nowhere to go but down really, it was time for them all to go their own way. 

3 He did what shield was always known for, seized the opportunity to make a name for himself and to get shot at succes. Shield were scum as heels badass scum but still, they had no problem going down to beat the shit out of 190 year old drunk ass Ric flair( not that i blame them) , so they had no morals, would make sense that seth still has no morals deep down . 

But still the way he did it was obviouslly not the right way to do it, so it's still a scumbag thing to do.


----------



## Bushmaster

Why does everyone keep calling him Sith Rollins? Said that was gonna be my name days ago and now it seems that's his heel name.


----------



## Wynter

All the Star Wars references on the internet got to me, Soup :lol

And the dark side comment by Randy just made it even more perfect.


----------



## Erik.

The.Great......One said:


> Seth vs Ambrose at MITB is going to be great IMO, I wonder what Reigns will be doing though.


Win a qualifying match to get put into the MITB match, perhaps?


----------



## JacqSparrow

The Steven Seagal said:


> I think the reasons were actually somewhat ok, he had a few really.
> 
> 1 He truelly believes he was the one who created the shield which in Kayfabe might be true, but even if not he was the one holding it together, glued it together in their reborn run. So his reasoning of him holding it together and also him being able to decide when he wanted it to end is warped but somewhat understandable.
> 
> 2 He and the shield had achieved it all, long tag reign, beat everyone on the roster, put down tons of legends, beat other super factions, 2-0 at mania and now there was nowhere to go but down really, it was time for them all to go their own way.
> 
> 3 He did what shield was always known for, seized the opportunity to make a name for himself and to get shot at succes. Shield were scum as heels badass scum but still, they had no problem going down to beat the shit out of 190 year old drunk ass Ric flair( not that i blame them) , so they had no morals, would make sense that seth still has no morals deep down .
> 
> But still the way he did it was obviouslly not the right way to do it, so it's still a scumbag thing to do.


Exactly. There's no denying that he was the one who kept trying to hold the group together when they were bursting at the seams, so he's definitely got that one. And it is true--we'd been wondering what was next for the Shield after Evo. They'd really done it all already.

It was less personal than I was hoping for, but it was satisfactory.



SoupBro said:


> Why does everyone keep calling him Sith Rollins? Said that was gonna be my name days ago and now it seems that's his heel name.


Blame the Darth Maul gif from Tumblr :lol


----------



## Wynter

And it doesn't help that Trips has been blowing him since this heel turn. Having the Boss telling everyone how amazing you are and walking around with a goofy smug grin while at it, must do wonders for the good ol' ego. I can see Triple H(the Cerebral Assassin) whispering in Seth's ear how much better he is than them and just charming that little darkness that is in Seth.

Triple H is creating an, albeit gorgeous -monster.

The Cerebral Assassin and the freaking Architect. That protege and Master team :mark:


----------



## The.Great......One

Erik. said:


> Win a qualifying match to get put into the MITB match, perhaps?


Roman is not ready to be in that kind of match, plus he should be kept away as far as possible from the world title scene until next year. However, if anyone saw, there is 7 positions left in the MITB. Perhaps all three enter?


----------



## Wynter

Someone needs to go save that damn MITB match. Not one damn wrestler so far who is tailor made for ladder matches :no:


----------



## MOUK

The Steven Seagal said:


> this is half true, he didn't get submitted or pinned, BUT he was beaten by batista by countout so not quite undefeated.



I'm sure it was Seth that tapped to Bryan when they had their first loss... On SD!?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> And it doesn't help that Trips has been blowing him since this heel turn. Having the Boss telling everyone how amazing you are and walking around with a goofy smug grin while at it, must do wonders for the good ol' ego. I can see Triple H(the Cerebral Assassin) whispering in Seth's ear how much better he is than them and just charming that little darkness that is in Seth.
> 
> Triple H is creating an, albeit gorgeous -monster.
> 
> The Cerebral Assassin and the freaking Architect. That protege and Master team :mark:


(Y)

It's like witnessing Darth Sidious charming Anakin Skywalker, except in wrestling. Seth will come out of this even better than before.

And I hope they fill those remaining spots wisely. Only Cesaro is worth watching in there.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

MOUK said:


> I'm sure it was Seth that tapped to Bryan when they had their first loss... On SD!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App




Yeah but that was 20...12? i think, or 2013, that image is about 2014 only. Even the n i am not sure how true that stat is.


----------



## MOUK

Aaah that'll teach me for not reading it properly! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> Someone needs to go save that damn MITB match. Not one damn wrestler so far who is tailor made for ladder matches :no:


It's a 7 man MITB because there were 4 question marks left when they showed those who have qualified. Just put all 3 in the match and have some other person be in it too.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The stat is true. Rollins hasn't been pinned or submitted in 2014. Punk pinned Ambrose in the 3 on 1 handicap (was that last year?), Wyatts pinned Reigns twice and Ambrose once and that's it I guess. Batista beat Seth by countout.

And have some faith in MITB- ADR, Cesaro, Sheamus all will deliver some brutal spots. Swiss Death off a ladder kada

Sheamus is always good in matches and works very physical and ADR has years of lucha experience. Not sure about Orton but a few RKOs off the top are always cool.

This lets Ambrose vs Rollins have their own match and guarantees us atleast 2 good matches on the PPV instead of just one.

Fairly confident Cena and Bray will be in the match as well.

Last year the Real Americans and Cody made the MITB match real memorable, who woulda thought :draper2


----------



## Wynter

I know, Raven. I'm just being bitter about Ziggler and want to punch Del Rio in his face 

Omg...An upper cut off the ladder by Cesaro would be :wall


----------



## Joshi Judas

If 3 spots are remaining my predictions are Cena, Wyatt, Rusev :draper2


----------



## The.Great......One

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> If 3 spots are remaining my predictions are Cena, Wyatt, Rusev :draper2


Thought it was 4?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Can't wait to catch up on this thread when I get home and post my thoughts on Raw. Holy shit at Ambrose :mark:

I really think they're gonna do it guys, I really think they're gonna let the Moxley show. That anti-hero, vigilante. :mark: :mark 

They way he just threw himself at Slater.... Ney gurrrrl :banderas




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Right?? I just saw Mox oooozing out of him. He was even trending on Twitter for a while. My art of him actually got decent hits because of it. :lol i found the show all together was underwhelming, but Dean & Seth's promos alone did it for me.


----------



## SovietWrestler

"They see me Rollins, they hatin"


----------



## Tambrose

hmm I think I've changed my mind about tonights promo from Reigns. I didn't say anything about it before because I really didn't think very much of it, not that I thought it was bad per se, but it just didn't make me go 'wow'!
Now I realise it's because I keep comparing his promos to those of Ambrose and Rollins, and doing this it makes his look not quite up to standard, but when I compare it to his previous work it's actually a really good segment from him. I like it when he can be more sassy and show more personality ,rather than the generic deep voiced security guard guy that he was in the beginning. 

His reactions to Ambrose when he was speaking were great too, they both looked like they were enjoying themselves out there.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, poor Roman always get set up for failure when he's constantly compared to his counterparts instead of being commended for how much he's progressed.
It must be weird to be so inexperienced and being paired up with two dudes who have over 10 years of experience: one guy is amazing in the ring while the other is gold on the mic. How do you stack up against that?

I thought Roman did really well last night and I'm happy with how far he's come. He can only get better if WWE continues to trust him to go out there and perform. They did it with Seth and now look at that heel promo he cut! He went from "Take the mic from that boy, please :deandre" to "bama look at youuuuo" :lol

And Dean's reaction at Roman's "carving Seth's heart out" line at backstage pass :lol


----------



## The.Great......One

Roman has very much improved, I see something huge with in him. I hope he is finally starting to get more freedom to show off his true mic ability that has been needed for so very long. 

Seriously though, that game of thrones line had me marking the fuck out :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

It had everyone in chat marking the hell out. :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Because the Ambreigns chemistry is real and them as partners is going to be amazing :banderas



























































Sorry for the spam  But the bromance was too strong last night :lol


EDIT: For you hoes that didn't watch them bromance on Backstage Pass...get on it :ambrose
http://vimeo.com/97790359
EDIT2: I lied :ambrose2

































And that ends my spam of the month :

Roman with that sass though :banderas. Our boys even throw the mics down with personality :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Don't mind it at all wynter. :lol

Love the bromance going on.


----------



## Tambrose

was just about to ask for the Backstage Pass link  cheers!

haha, makes me wonder how many cars they HAVE crashed....


----------



## Wynter

Roman's face was priceless. Dean is all nonchalant about them crashing cars and Roman is like "Dude nooooo" :lol

Those two are going to have hilarious segments together :lol

Anyone peep how Dean picked up the mic for Roman though :lmao


----------



## Vics1971

Lovin that bromance, and I always have.

I'm just going to enjoy the two of them together while it lasts. I'm feeling on edge all the time though, which is possibly a good thing.


----------



## Wynter

I saw on Tumblr where WWE put a poll up asking which remaining Shield member will turn on the other :side:

If it's real, WWE tried my life with that BS :lmao Don't be raining on my Ambreigns Bromance Parade damn it! :cuss:

Nah seriously though, Roman and Dean are already proving they will be amazing together and the chemistry is off the charts. I hope they at least have a few months together where they will gift us with plenty of GOAT promos, backstage segments and hilarious post show antics :lol


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman's face was priceless. Dean is all nonchalant about them crashing cars and Roman is like "Dude nooooo" :lol
> 
> Those two are going to have hilarious segments together :lol
> 
> *Anyone peep how Dean picked up the mic for Roman though* :lmao


In the ring? haha yes, loved that part. Roman looking down at it and at Ambrose kinda confused, and then Ambrose picking it up and, I think, apologising lol.

(won't let me rep you anymore  )


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ambrose definitely got shine this week, his promo was great and he was the highlight of the main event match for me. Can not wait to see his full moveset in the E. How awesome it would be if he gives a cutter to Orton? :lol

Has anyone posted any gifs of him from the match yet?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't believe anyone has. I'm too sleepy and lay to look. :lol


----------



## Snake Plissken

Yeah to be honest Roman has improved a lot, I said in another thread he should of stayed quiet but thinking back to that promo, he was pretty solid. Dean continues to shine, loved the promo, loved the chemistry between him and Reigns, It's like Seth's betrayal has brought Ambrose and Reigns closer. Ambrose showing his Jon Moxley side more and more but playing the anti-hero, it actually works really well, he's still crazed and I love it. All 3 members of The Shield will be carrying this company one day.


----------



## Joshi Judas

So this pretty much confirmed Reigns will go after Orton while Ambrose squares off against Rollins. But Orton was put in the MITB match, so maybe Reigns finds a way to get in?


----------



## Wynter

Tambrose said:


> In the ring? haha yes, loved that part. Roman looking down at it and at Ambrose kinda confused, and then Ambrose picking it up and, I think, apologising lol.
> 
> (won't let me rep you anymore  )




































The way Roman stares Dean down before he picks it up though :lmao On some "So...are you picking it up or what?" type shit :lol










EDIT: yeah, I was wondering what Seth, Roman and Dean were going to do unless all 3 are entered into the match.

I didn't think of Randy entering the match before though. Of course he will be part of the championship match Wynter :lol
I figured it would be singles matches or Dean and Roman tagging up against Seth and Randy.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Can't wait to catch up on this thread when I get home and post my thoughts on Raw. Holy shit at Ambrose :mark:
> 
> I really think they're gonna do it guys, I really think they're gonna let the Moxley show. That anti-hero, vigilante. :mark: :mark
> 
> They way he just threw himself at Slater.... Ney gurrrrl :banderas
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Marked the hell out of that promo. It was raw and dangerous and excellent. Bring on the Mox!!




WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, poor Roman always get set up for failure when he's constantly compared to his counterparts instead of being commended for how much he's progressed.
> It must be weird to be so inexperienced and being paired up with two dudes who have over 10 years of experience: one guy is amazing in the ring while the other is gold on the mic. How do you stack up against that?
> 
> I thought Roman did really well last night and I'm happy with how far he's come. He can only get better if WWE continues to trust him to go out there and perform. They did it with Seth and now look at that heel promo he cut! He went from "Take the mic from that boy, please :deandre" to "bama look at youuuuo" :lol
> 
> And Dean's reaction at Roman's "carving Seth's heart out" line at backstage pass :lol


Can't blame the guy at all for being conscious around those two... at least now he only has to be conscious around one 

Heck, he's been doing a really good job. Next to Seth and Dean he pales, but he's doing better than most already.

His black heart   Rise of the Sith!!! Dean was clearly enjoying the thought of torturing Seth :lol




WynterWarm12 said:


> Because the Ambreigns chemistry is real and them as partners is going to be amazing :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the spam  But the bromance was too strong last night :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: For you hoes that didn't watch them bromance on Backstage Pass...get on it :ambrose
> http://vimeo.com/97790359
> EDIT2: I lied :ambrose2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that ends my spam of the month :
> 
> Roman with that sass though :banderas. Our boys even throw the mics down with personality :lmao


Don't stop! 




WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman's face was priceless. Dean is all nonchalant about them crashing cars and Roman is like "Dude nooooo" :lol
> 
> Those two are going to have hilarious segments together :lol
> 
> Anyone peep how Dean picked up the mic for Roman though :lmao


Roman being all, sshh! That was adorable. Throwing the bromance right in Seth's face to show him they're quite fine since he's not there to stand in between them :lol

As for MITB, maybe Roman just interferes to cost Randy the match? Or they put him in some kind of random match against, I dunno, Kane? Oh dear...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

Halfie!! You shut your hussy mouth, young woman!! :cuss: 

Don't you dare jinx Kane vs Roman us again! Isn't Cena supposed to be burying him soon anyways :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Halfie!! You shut your hussy mouth, young woman!! :cuss:
> 
> Don't you dare jinx Kane vs Roman us again! Isn't Cena supposed to be burying him soon anyways :side:


Whoops :evil: My heel side acting up again.

Cena'll be in MITB though...so what's Kane gonna do? Unless he's in it too... *hissss*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

As much as I try to not like Ambreigns because I'm an Ambrollins girl through and through, these bastards are breaking me :lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> As much as I try to not like Ambreigns because I'm an Ambrollins girl through and through, these bastards are breaking me :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know the feeling, TMR. I'm still an Ambrollins girl, but the cuteness of that Ambreigns is catching on :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tambrose

Just saw on a FB page (Aust based) someone saying that they want to see Big Show join the Shield... and they are serious... I just... I can't... whaaaa??? 

I can't find a smiley to display my feelings....


----------



## Wynter

tylermoxreigns said:


> As much as I try to not like Ambreigns because I'm an Ambrollins girl through and through, these bastards are breaking me :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yasssssssssss, come to the dark side : let the Ambreigns lovely flow through you :evil:

Look at them girl...LOOK AT THEM!!!


































Those two :lmao Look at the hair caress in the second gif :banderas


EDIT: Tambrose...FB wrestling fans...they are...they are the Erik Rowans of the world...special...they are the types who wave flags the way Rusev does :no:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> Just saw on a FB page (Aust based) someone saying that they want to see Big Show join the Shield... and they are serious... I just... I can't... whaaaa???
> 
> I can't find a smiley to display my feelings....


Who the hell are these people and what the hell are they thinking?? Smh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

#DetectiveMode

Wynter, are you the user named "DolphSlays" in Cageside Seats? :side:


----------



## OMGeno

It makes me happy to see all the posts around WF about people becoming Ambrose fans (finally) after last night. So glad to see the boys getting some decent mic time to show a bit of what they got.


----------



## TeamBelfort10

*New member of shield...*

Who else thinks it would be pretty cool to see Sting in WWE with The Shield. He already has the attire for it and it would definitley be interesting to see. Just might be my own biased towards Sting though but I think it would be pretty awesome!


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> #DetectiveMode
> 
> Wynter, are you the user named "DolphSlays" in Cageside Seats? :side:



:lol nah boo. I don't have an account there. I really only talk wrestling here and have an account on BleacherReport I don't use....why :side:...who said something dumb


----------



## Joshi Judas

No particular reason, just saw a comment- looked like something you'd say, plus the username :lol

I have an account on Bleacher Report too that I haven't logged in over a year. Rainmaker Kazuchika Okada :lol That place went to the gutter.


----------



## Deptford

Just thinking about how slutty bussy tried to imitate Ambrose throwing the mic when he got all mad and handed it to michael cole :lol 

Trying the hardest.. He might be a bad guy but he's still slutty bussy


----------



## Wynter

Oh ok. I thought you saw someone thirsting after Bo or something 

Thank you for introducing me to Cageside btw. That site is gold :lmao

The comments, fan posts and professional articles are just quality all round. The gifs in the comment can be perfection too :lol







I thought his new name was Cancer Bussy according to Cindel earlier :lol

EDIT: :lol at Roman tweeting Ronda Rouseybanderas) and telling her to put a vest on so they tear the world apart.

Damn, you already replacing Seth that quick, Reigns 
And Ronda totally fangirled too :lol


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: New member of shield...*

Sting? are you fucking kidding me? He is like 50 something years old who should have retired already.


----------



## RMKelly

I thought it was going to be cena 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: New member of shield...*

Jesus christ, lol.


----------



## -XERO-

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> And of course who replaces him in the six man? :cena3 :lmao


*FUCK THAT!*



DGenerationMC said:


> Ambrose and Reigns kinda remind me of Hall and Nash a little bit.





Ravensflock88 said:


> Wow yes, now that you mention it I really get those vibes too.












.....AND SETH WAS X-PAC *SYXX-PAC!*  lol




WynterWarm12 said:


> Awww, the heel guy is being heel??? It's not what you wanted to hear??


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*



SoupBro said:


> Why does everyone keep calling him Sith Rollins? Said that was gonna be my name days ago and now it seems that's his heel name.





WynterWarm12 said:


> All the Star Wars references on the internet got to me, Soup :lol
> And the dark side comment by Randy just made it even more perfect.














WynterWarm12 said:


> o


*BAWSE!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol
> 
> Oh...and BELIEVE IN SITH ROLLINS PEOPLE!!!


*SWAG!*


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: New member of shield...*

This would make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: New member of shield...*

No new member of the Shield. Period. And especially not Sting fpalm


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> Just thinking about how slutty bussy tried to imitate Ambrose throwing the mic when he got all mad and handed it to michael cole :lol
> 
> Trying the hardest.. He might be a bad guy but he's still slutty bussy


Deppie...no boo 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh ok. I thought you saw someone thirsting after Bo or something
> 
> Thank you for introducing me to Cageside btw. That site is gold :lmao
> 
> The comments, fan posts and professional articles are just quality all round. The gifs in the comment can be perfection too :lol
> 
> I thought his new name was Cancer Bussy according to Cindel earlier :lol
> 
> EDIT: :lol at Roman tweeting Ronda Rouseybanderas) and telling her to put a vest on so they tear the world apart.
> 
> Damn, you already replacing Seth that quick, Reigns
> And Ronda totally fangirled too :lol


Who wouldn't :lol

And Roman taking comfort where he can find it :lol


----------



## Rap God

*Re: New member of shield...*

BAH GAWD STINGER! He hasnt even signed a contract with WWE and you want him to join the Shield.


----------



## -XERO-

Almost forgot....




Omega_VIK said:


> :banderas Ambrose bring dat intensity.


*PSYCHO!*


----------



## TeamBelfort10

*Re: New member of shield...*

I know Sting hasnt signed a contract with WWE, just thought itd be cool to see him do a brief team up with them


----------



## The Zeitgeist

*Re: New member of shield...*

I actually agree with this, but not for him to join the Shield because the Shield is over, period. What I'm saying is for him to be a mystery tag team partner in Battleground or Summerslam. This would work very well because Ambrose and Reigns could cover up Sting's slow pace. Also, Triple H is a solid worker (considering he's the Talent Relations Officer) and can make Sting look good. 

It would definitely be better than Cena who was just shoehorned in feuding with the Authority.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: New member of shield...*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

See, I'm really a nice guy.

Other than the confusing hell I've lived through, which has turned me into somewhat of a conflicted mute (and my mom's birthday is today, but don't count on a "Happy Birthday" from me, I'll alter that phrase another way if she calls).....the silly shit you see me posting is who I REALLY am. lol

*AND LISTEN TO MY SIG! IT'S BEAUTIFUL, DAMNIT!*


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: New member of shield...*

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........*


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: New member of shield...*

Fuck Sting.


----------



## Reaper

I hope this is the last we see of Cena and the Shield together because that geek just makes them look like a couple of goody two shoe nerds. The all-black, machomen of The Shield + a fluorescent vitamin pill poppin goody two shoes neanderthal from the stone of the WWE do not belong together ....

Creative better not make a mess of this because there's absolutely no reason why the Wyatts should be protecting Rollins. They could've brought anyone but the Wyatts. I know this sets up some great matches ... but I don't want to see more tag matches. I want to see them go at it 1 on 1. It's time to cut these guys loose and hanging on to more tag matches will hurt them in the short term.

The three guys on their own are so fucking good that anyone else getting involved is an immediate downgrade in show quality. This program should be between the three of them and that's it. Sure they can make HHH out to be some sort of mastermind, but there's just no need to over-book it.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: New member of shield...*

:lmao Fuck Sting.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: New member of shield...*

:lol :lmao ique2 :lel :ti :maury :duck :HA :haha


----------



## tylermoxreigns

-UNDEAD- said:


> Almost forgot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PSYCHO!*



Fuuuuuuuccccckkkk
That gifset is so wonderful I kinda wanna cry


Did anyone get major FCW flashbacks from the first bit when he addressed Seth with his name. I was just thrown back to when he called him out RE: Brisco 15.

Even the hair is kinda cut the same. 

:lol :lol

Too invested, too invested.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: New member of shield...*

Seriously, it's not gonna happen.

You're outta your fuckin' mind. lol


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: New member of shield...*



Trublez said:


> :lol :lmao ique2 :lel :ti :maury :duck :HA :haha


You forgot :flair4


----------



## Chrome

*Re: New member of shield...*

So who isn't joining the Shield at this point? I've heard just about every scenario lol.


----------



## Damage Case

*Re: New member of shield...*

How about the Big Boss Man?


----------



## -XERO-

<<<<Me/Ambrose/actually Sting in his Joker gimmick. lol




tylermoxreigns said:


> Fuuuuuuuccccckkkk
> That gifset is so wonderful I kinda wanna cry


Repped you again, baby girl  <3


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Seth's new theme song. It's from the RAW recording but at least we can hear it better or for those who hasnt heard it, here ya go.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reaper Jones said:


> I hope this is the last we see of Cena and the Shield together because that geek just makes them look like a couple of goody two shoe nerds. The all-black, machomen of The Shield + a fluorescent vitamin pill poppin goody two shoes neanderthal from the stone of the WWE do not belong together ....
> 
> Creative better not make a mess of this because there's absolutely no reason why the Wyatts should be protecting Rollins. They could've brought anyone but the Wyatts. I know this sets up some great matches ... but I don't want to see more tag matches. I want to see them go at it 1 on 1. It's time to cut these guys loose and hanging on to more tag matches will hurt them in the short term.
> 
> The three guys on their own are so fucking good that anyone else getting involved is an immediate downgrade in show quality. This program should be between the three of them and that's it. Sure they can make HHH out to be some sort of mastermind, but there's just no need to over-book it.


I think this should be a one-time thing between Seth and the Wyatts, though. They weren't exactly protecting him--they were simply taking the opportunity to weaken their opponents for the night. And the Wyatts made perfect sense as opponents for the newly-depleted Shield, since Seth did leave Dean and Roman to lose to the Wyatts when he first walked. It seems to be a subtle throwback to that moment so I like that bit of continuity.

It seems like they're having Dean and Roman go after different people anyway, based on their promos. Dean is clearly targeting Seth, while Roman has his eye on Trips and Randy. So I see more singles matches happening.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Did anyone get major FCW flashbacks from the first bit when he addressed Seth with his name. I was just thrown back to when he called him out RE: Brisco 15.
> 
> Even the hair is kinda cut the same.
> 
> :lol :lol
> 
> Too invested, too invested.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*raises hand and :mark:* I actually just rewatched the first few FCW moments between Seth and Dean earlier. For nostalgic purposes


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: New member of shield...*

Out of ALL the people you could possibly think of, out of EVERYONE on the list of potential candidates... You pick STING? fpalm


----------



## Trublez

*Re: New member of shield...*



Chrome said:


> So who isn't joining the Shield at this point? I've heard just about every scenario lol.


Yeah, everyone from Daniel Bryan to Big show. Can you imagine them two in the Shield gear? :ti


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I just saw The Shield parts 

Dean Ambrose = I LOVE YOU :bow

Roman Reigns = I felt sorry for him when he had to talk next to Dean

Seth Rollins = I felt like hitting him, so he did an excellent job :side:

I hate Seth new music

The match was a bit boring


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I love when people criticize Cena and then defend Roman.

Roman made his moves and nothing else, as always


----------



## CALΔMITY

We just don't like the idea of Cena being all in their two-man band. Roman didn't do as good as the other two, but that's just by comparison. Considering Roman's limits, I'd say he got the job done well.


----------



## Deptford

It was Roman's best promo to date in my opinion. So what more can he do, really? He is improving, you have too admit that. Cena has had like 9 years to improve and has failed to. Roman has had a year and a half and has made leaps and bounds.No comparison.
& I'm sorry but do you want to see a neon fuck boy geared up next to our boys? 

I nearly lost it when Cena's music hit. Thought about quitting WWE forever like I was that sincere about just not wanting that fucking face next to Dean or Roman's.


----------



## Shenroe

So apparently there is going to be 2 MITB matches, one for top stars( the wwe whc match) and another for up and comers( briefcase). I think all 3 members will be placed in the mitb briefcase match, or just Dean and Seth and Roman in the wwe whc match. So Dean/seth and roman/Orton probably will go at it at Battleground.


----------



## Deptford

Word?? !!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

-UNDEAD- said:


> <<<<Me/Ambrose/actually Sting in his Joker gimmick. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repped you again, baby girl  <3












Thank you. I've gotta spread it around (I think I give it to too many people in this thread but I'll give it you back asap)

Also, just read my siggy 
"The Shield works for The Shield"
Looks like I've gotta change my sig. I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> I love when people criticize Cena and then defend Roman.
> 
> Roman made his moves and nothing else, as always


Roman has been the company for less than half the time of Cena. Absolutely unfair comparison.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tylermoxreigns said:


> Roman has been the company for less than half the time of Cena. Absolutely unfair comparison.


I know that

But Roman is being molded to be the next Cena

Cena at the beginning of his career was better than Roman.


----------



## Wynter

*Dirtsheets *said Roman will be the next Face of WWE. As far as I'm concerned, it's not confirmed and shouldn't be used any argument because of that. Dirtsheets were saying a whole bunch of shit that didn't come true with the boys, so credibility isn't on their side. Why isn't Roman in Evolution like dirtsheets said??? Oh right, you can only trust them as far as you can throw them :lol

Roman is being groomed as the next Face of WWE fpalm. He's being groomed to be a top star, yeah. But all this face of company shit is rumors.

I am impressed with how you took people not wanting Cena working with the Shield and worked in some Roman shade for no reason :lmao


----------



## seabs

*The Shield Complete Run (24 Discs)*
_


Spoiler: Matchlistings



Disc 1
The Shield Debut - Survivor Series 2012
The Shield Interview - Raw 26.11.2012
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 07.12.2012
The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Kane & Ryback - TLC Match - TLC 2012
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 28.12.2012
Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves - NXT Championship - NXT 02.01.2013
Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston - No DQ Match - NXT Championship - NXT 09.01.2013
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 18.01.2013
The Shield vs John Cena, Sheamus & Ryback - Elimination Chamber 2013

Disc 2
The Shield vs Sheamus, Ryback & Chris Jericho - Raw 18.02.2013
The Shield Promo - Raw 04.03.2013
The Shield vs Justin Gabriel, Zack Ryder & The Great Khali - Raw 25.03.2013
The Shield vs Sheamus, Randy Orton & Big Show - Wrestlemania 29
The Shield vs Kofi Kingston, Brodus Clay & Tensai - Main Event 10.04.2013
The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson - NXT 10.04.2013
Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves - Lumberjack Match - NXT 17.04.2013
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 19.04.2013
The Shield vs Undertaker, Kane & Daniel Bryan - Raw 22.04.2013

Disc 3
Dean Ambrose vs Undertaker - Smackdown 26.04.2013 + Promo earlier
The Shield vs John Cena, Daniel Bryan & Kane - Raw 29.04.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Kane - Smackdown 03.05.2013 + Promo earlier
The Shield vs The Usos & Kofi Kingston - Raw 06.05.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Daniel Bryan - Smackdown 10.05.2013
The Shield vs John Cena, Daniel Bryan & Kane - Elimination Match - Raw 13.05.2013

Disc 4
Seth Rollins vs Kane - Main Event 15.05.2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs The Usos - Smackdown 17.05.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Kofi Kingston - US Championship - Extreme Rules 2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan & Kane - Tornado Tag Match - WWE Tag Team Championships - Extreme Rules 2013
The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Kane & Kofi Kingston - Raw 20.05.2013 + Promo
The Shield vs Randy Orton, Sheamus & Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 24.05.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Kofi Kingston - US Championship - Raw 27.05.2013 and Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan & Kane - WWE Tag Team Championships - Raw 27.05.2013

Disc 5
Seth Rollins vs Kane and Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan - Smackdown 31.05.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 31.05.2013
The Shield vs Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan & Kane - Raw 03.06.2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan & Randy Orton - Smackdown 07.06.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Kane - Raw 10.06.2013
Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton - Raw 10.06.2013 and Seth Rollins vs Daniel Bryan - Raw 10.06.2013
The Shield vs Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan & Kane - Smackdown 14.06.2013

Disc 6 (House Show Bonus)
The Shield vs Ryback, Daniel Bryan & Kane - WWE House Show 15.01.2013
Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Daniel Bryan & Kane - WWE House Show 01.02.2013
The Shield vs John Cena, Sheamus & Ryback - WWE House Show 15.03.2013
The Shield vs Randy Orton & New Age Outlaws - WWE House Show 24.04.2013
The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Kane - WWE House Show 24.05.2013

Disc 7
Dean Ambrose vs Kane - US Championship - Payback 2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan & Randy Orton - WWE Tag Team Championships - Payback 2013
Dean Ambrose vs Kane - US Championship - Raw 17.06.2013
Vince Likes The Shield - Raw 17.06.2013
The Shield vs Justin Gabriel & The Usos - Main Event 19.06.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Christian - Main Event 26.06.2013
The Shield vs Christian & The Usos - Smackdown 28.06.2013
The Shield vs Christian & The Usos - Raw 01.07.2013
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 05.07.2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Tons of Funk - Raw 08.07.2013
Seth Rollins vs Jey Uso - Smackdown 12.07.2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs The Usos - WWE Tag Team Championships - Money In The Bank 2013

Disc 8
Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes vs Wade Barrett vs Fandango vs Antonio Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Dean Ambrose - Money In The Bank Ladder Match - Money In The Bank 2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs The Usos - Smackdown 19.07.2013
The Shield vs Mark Henry & The Usos - Raw 29.07.2013
The Shield vs John Cena, Daniel Bryan & Randy Orton - Raw 05.08.2013
The Shield vs Mark Henry & The Usos - Main Event 07.08.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Adrian Neville - US Championship - NXT 07.08.2013
The Shield Promo - Raw 12.08.2013
The Shield vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & Xavier Woods - NXT 14.08.2013
The Shield vs Rob Van Dam, Mark Henry and Big Show - Smackdown 16.08.2013

Disc 9
Dean Ambrose vs Rob Van Dam - US Championship - Summerslam 2013
The Shield vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 19.08.2013
The Shield vs Big Show - Raw 19.08.2013
The Shield vs Kofi Kingston & The Usos - Main Event 21.08.2013
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 23.08.2013
The Shield vs Daniel Bryan - Gauntlet Match - Raw 26.08.2013
The Shield vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 30.08.2013
Seth Rollins vs Daniel Bryan - Smackdown 06.09.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Daniel Bryan - Raw 09.09.2013
The Shield vs Dolph Ziggler & The Usos - Smackdown 13.09.2013

Disc 10
Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler - US Championship - Night of Champions 2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Prime Time Players - WWE Tag Team Championships - Night of Champions 2013
Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan - Raw 16.09.2013
The Shield Run The Gauntlet - Smackdown 20.09.2013
The Shield vs Daniel Bryan & The Usos - Smackdown 20.09.2013
The Shield vs The Usos, Prime Time Players, Rob Van Dam, Justin Gabriel, Zack Ryder, Kofi Kingston, R-Truth, Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan - Raw 23.09.2013
The Shield vs Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam & Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 27.09.2013
The Shield vs Dolph Ziggler & The Usos - Raw 30.09.2013

Disc 11
The Shield & Randy Orton vs Big Show - Smackdown 04.10.2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust - Battleground 2013
The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes & Goldust - Raw 07.10.2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust - No DQ Match - WWE Tag Team Championships - Raw 14.10.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler - US Championship - Main Event 16.10.2013
The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes & Goldust - Smackdown 18.10.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Daniel Bryan - Raw 21.10.2013

Disc 12
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs The Usos - Raw 21.10.2013
Seth Rollins vs Goldust - Main Event 23.10.2013
The Shield & Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big E Langston - Smackdown 25.10.2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Usos - WWE Tag Team Championships - Hell In A Cell 2013
Dean Ambrose vs Big E Langston - US Championship - Hell In A Cell 2013
The Shield vs Big E Langston & The Usos - Raw 28.10.2013
Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs The Usos - Smackdown 01.11.2013
The Shield & Randy Orton vs Big Show - Raw 04.11.2013
The Shield Backstage With Randy Orton - Raw 11.11.2013

Disc 13
The Shield vs Daniel Bryan & CM Punk - Raw 11.11.2013
The Shield Backstage With Randy Orton - Raw 18.11.2013
The Shield & The Wyatt Family vs Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Usos - Raw 18.11.2013
The Shield vs Rey Mysterio & The Usos - Smackdown 22.11.2013
The Shield, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, The Usos & Rey Mysterio - Survivor Series 2013
The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio - Raw 25.11.2013

Disc 14
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust - WWE Tag Team Championships - Smackdown 29.11.2013
The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big Show - Raw 02.12.2013
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 06.12.2013
CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose - Smackdown 06.12.2013
The Shield Present A Slammy - Raw 09.12.2013
CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose - Raw 09.12.2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Usos - Smackdown 13.12.2013

Disc 15
The Shield vs CM Punk - TLC 2013
The Shield vs CM Punk & The Usos - Raw 16.12.2013
The Shield vs John Cena & CM Punk - Smackdown 20.12.2013
The Shield Promo - Raw 23.12.2013
The Shield vs John Cena, CM Punk & Big E Langston - Raw 23.12.2013
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 27.12.2013
The Shield vs John Cena, Mark Henry & Big E Langston - 3 Match Singles Series - Smackdown 27.12.2013

Disc 16
Seth Rollins vs CM Punk - Raw 30.12.2013
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs The Usos - Smackdown 03.01.2014
The Shield vs CM Punk & The Usos - Smackdown 03.01.2014
Piper's Pit with The Shield - Raw 06.01.2014
Roman Reigns vs CM Punk - Raw 06.01.2014
The Shield vs CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws - Smackdown 10.01.2014

Disc 17
The Shield vs CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws - Raw 13.01.2014
The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big E Langston - Raw 20.01.2014
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 24.01.2014
The Shield & The New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston & The Usos - Smackdown 24.01.2014
The Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble 2014

Disc 18
The Shield vs John Cena, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus - Raw 27.01.2014
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 31.01.2014
The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 31.01.2014
The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston - Raw 03.02.2014
The Shield Promo - Raw 03.02.2014
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 07.02.2014
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 07.02.2014
The Shield Promo - Raw 10.02.2014
Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry - US Championship - Raw 10.02.2014
The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian - Smackdown 14.02.2014

Disc 19
The Shield Promo - Raw 17.02.2014
Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry - Raw 17.02.2014
The Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara - Main Event 19.02.2014
The Shield vs The Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber 2014
The Shield & The Wyatt Family Promo - Raw 24.02.2014
Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt - Raw 24.02.2014
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 28.02.2014
The Shield Attack The Wyatt Family - Smackdown 28.02.2014
The Shield vs The Wyatt Family - Raw 03.03.2014
The Shield Summit - Smackdown 07.03.2014

Disc 20
The Shield Backstage with Kane - Raw 10.03.2014
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust - Raw 10.03.2014
Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry - US Championship - Main Event 11.03.2014
Seth Rollins vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 14.03.2014
The Shield Backstage with Kane - Smackdown 14.03.2014
Kane vs Big Show - Smackdown 14.03.2014
The Shield Backstage with Kane - Raw 17.03.2014
The Shield Save Jerry Lawler - Raw 17.03.2014
Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs The Real Americans vs 3MB vs Ryback & Curtis Axel - Smackdown 21.03.2014
The Shield Attack Ryback & Curtis Axel - Raw 24.03.2014
The Shield Backstage with Stephanie & Triple H - Raw 24.03.2014
Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs The Real Americans - Raw 24.03.2014
Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs 3MB & vs Ryback & Curtis Axel - Smackdown 28.03.2014
The Shield Promo - Raw 31.03.2014
Roman Reigns vs Kane - Raw 31.03.2014

Disc 21
The Shield vs Kane & The New Age Outlaws - Wrestlemania 30
Daniel Bryan vs Triple H - Raw 07.04.2014
The Shield vs The Wyatt Family - Main Event 08.04.2014
The Shield Attack Kane - Smackdown 11.04.2014
The Shield Attack Randy Orton & Batista - Raw 14.04.2014
The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Titus O’Neill, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Rusev & Bad News Barrett - Raw 14.04.2014
The Shield Promo - Raw 21.04.2014
The Shield Attack Jack Swagger, 3MB, Brad Maddox & Fandango - Smackdown 25.04.2014
The Shield vs Ryback, Bad News Barrett, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow - Smackdown 25.04.2014

Disc 22
Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton - Raw 28.04.2014
Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio vs Ryback vs Curtis Axel - US Championship - Smackdown 02.05.2014
The Shield vs Evolution - Extreme Rules 2014
Battle Royal - US Championship - Raw 05.05.2014
The Shield vs The Wyatt Family - Raw 05.05.2014

Disc 23
Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus - US Championship - Smackdown 09.05.2014
Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry - Smackdown 09.05.2014
Seth Rollins vs Batista - Smackdown 09.05.2014
The Shield Promo - Raw 12.05.2014
The Shield Attack Evolution - Raw 12.05.2014
Roman Reigns vs Batista - Raw 12.05.2014
The Shield Promo - Raw 19.05.2014
Seth Rollins vs Batista - Raw 19.05.2014
The Shield & Evolution Contract Signing - Raw 26.05.2014
BONUS: The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Kane & John Cena - WWE House Show 26.06.2013
BONUS: Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston - WWE House Show 16.11.2013

Disc 24
The Shield Promo - Smackdown 30.05.2014
The Shield vs Evolution - No Holds Barred Elimination Match - Payback 2014
Seth Rollins Turns On The Shield - Raw 02.06.2014
BONUS: The Shield vs John Cena, Randy Orton & Sheamus - WWE House Show 31.03.2013
BONUS: The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Kane & Randy Orton - WWE House Show 02.06.2013
BONUS: Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust - WWE House Show 16.11.2013
BONUS: Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins vs Leakee - FCW 05.02.2012


_
*PM me for more info about getting it if interested.*


----------



## Telos

This moment in particular I felt Ambrose tapped into his inner Ric Flair. Watch this promo of a bloodied-up Flair to see what I mean.



Fast forward to 8:53

Here's the link if that doesn't work.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> This moment in particular I felt Ambrose tapped into his inner Ric Flair. Watch this promo of a bloodied-up Flair to see what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward to 8:53
> 
> Here's the link if that doesn't work.


----------



## Reaper

tylermoxreigns said:


>


This guy looks even more devastating than Moxley did given how ripped he's become. He's peaking right now and the WWE should use this opportunity to push him to the moon. Just give him free reign already. Damn. I don't even care if he ever wins a title as long as he's in feuds like these where he gets to do some real character work.


----------



## Telos

BTW, come for the Flair promo, stay for the Savage promo :banderas


----------



## OMGeno

When I saw him do this.. 












I was thinking "Noooo Dean, don't calm down, show us Mox!!!"


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed Telos. He is so good at conveying his character and emotion with everything that he is. His tone of voice, when his eyes to wide at "Brotha", the veins in his neck, the way he moves... It's just so amazing how he can switch on to this character for something fictional and be so captivating.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

holy fuck balls, I've missed like 3 weeks of rawwwwwwww


----------



## Bushmaster

Watched the Seth promo again and I'm convinced that was one of the best in the last 5 years, really the only highlight last night besides Dean and Roman. Some people are worried about him being a cowardly heel but I think he can play that part perfectly. When you're that size in the WWE that's how they'll book you sadly but I'm sure he can make it work.

Seabs :banderas I don't buy to many wrestling DVDs but yes I am interested.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Dirtsheets *said Roman will be the next Face of WWE. As far as I'm concerned, it's not confirmed and shouldn't be used any argument because of that. Dirtsheets were saying a whole bunch of shit that didn't come true with the boys, so credibility isn't on their side. Why isn't Roman in Evolution like dirtsheets said??? Oh right, you can only trust them as far as you can throw them :lol
> 
> Roman is being groomed as the next Face of WWE fpalm. He's being groomed to be a top star, yeah. But all this face of company shit is rumors.
> 
> I am impressed with how you took people not wanting Cena working with the Shield and worked in some Roman shade for no reason :lmao


Yesterday we had The Wyatt Family vs Roman/Dean and Cena
Roman "won" the match, not Cena

What more signs you want?


----------



## NeyNey

3 MB & Ambrose/Reigns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas Slater :banderas :banderas :banderas 

Ambrose's promo was just fuckin fantastic. :clap
Fucking, fucking great and fantastic. When he started to talk about how he's gonna ruin Seth's face, I reached an absolut new level of markdom. 

Rollins' promo was also so damn awesome. Why had he say shit like "Business partners" and how he was just for himself, everytime they put their fists together!!!! YOU FUCKING BASTARD enaldo 
Reigns with "_You're gonna be the ass of the company!_" :lenny

Reigns&Ambrose @ Backstage pass :clap:clap:clap


----------



## dizzylizzy87

NeyNey said:


> Ambrose's promo was just fuckin fantastic. :clap
> Fucking, fucking great and fantastic. When he started to talk about how he's gonna ruin Seth's face, I reached an absolut new level of markdom.


I loved the part about his ear :lmao :lmao I was laughing like a nut at that part


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I think Dean is the best and that WWE is rushing Roman to a level that he is clearly not ready.

But I like Dean/Roman "friendship", they are like DX (Triple H and Shawn Michaels).


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reaper Jones said:


> This guy looks even more devastating than Moxley did given how ripped he's become. He's peaking right now and the WWE should use this opportunity to push him to the moon. Just give him free reign already. Damn. I don't even care if he ever wins a title as long as he's in feuds like these where he gets to do some real character work.



DUDE! This. 

The thing Dean Ambrose is he is a refined Moxley. They are stupid if they don't capitalise in some way. 




OMGeno said:


> When I saw him do this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking "Noooo Dean, don't calm down, show us Mox!!!"


No, this is definitely a good thing. Like I said, refined Moxley. However he can't quite control himself because you see it build again (the youth is always buried beneath). This is another progression to his character. Moxley was young, Dean is an adult. It's the picking and choosing of the strike now that makes it all the more insane really. The calculating, the manipulating of the situation so that when the gloves are off he's still got the upperhand. You don't know when he's gonna strike. Moxley would no doubt have always flew off the handle, now Dean picks his fights and wipes you out when the time is right, when you least expect it. For me, that's better.

Edit: Sorry if the above sounded harsh in anyway, or "know it all". Didn't mean for it to come across that way in the slightest. Just an opinion


----------



## wrestle33

i hope they keep the shield together and just as 2 , reigns and ambrose
keep them 2 together at least a year longer, theyre just as cool as 2


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Rollins' promo was also so damn awesome. Why had he say shit like "Business partners" and how he was just for himself, everytime they put their fists together!!!! YOU FUCKING BASTARD enaldo


Yeah, they sure looked like business partners when they were hugging it out and holding hands all those times. Maybe the shipping became too much for Seth to bear.


----------



## Trublez

SóniaPortugal said:


> I just saw The Shield parts
> 
> Dean Ambrose = I LOVE YOU :bow
> 
> Roman Reigns = I felt sorry for him when he had to talk next to Dean
> 
> Seth Rollins = I felt like hitting him, so he did an excellent job :side:
> 
> I hate Seth new music
> 
> The match was a bit boring


Yeah, Seth's new theme is awful. That's two new awful themes, first Cesaro, now him. Why can't they just have him come out using HHH's theme until they come up with a decent theme song. Fuck you WWE.

And in regards to John Cena teaming with the Shield, I just hope it doesn't become a regular thing now. Also I'm glad they didn't forget all the history they've had together and start suddenly acting like best buds. Now that shit would have been cringeworthy.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh shit...fucking tumblr. :lmao
I actually love this tho. Makes me heart melt.









This one too. Man how can he be so adorable...


----------



## kennedy=god

Think they made the right decision turning Rollins instead of Ambrose, and last night went a long way to proving that. Ambrose will make a top heel in this company but as a corporate guy? Rollins suits it better imo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Trublez said:


> Yeah, Seth's new theme is awful. That's two new awful themes, first Cesaro, now him. Why can't they just have him come out using HHH's theme until they come up with a decent theme song. Fuck you WWE.


*Would've marked out if Seth used My Time.*


----------



## NeyNey

I love Seth's theme. :agree:
Why is everybody hating on it? :lol


----------



## Smoogle

Honestly all these guys can talk on the MIC which is pretty damn sick good job from all


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> I love Seth's theme. :agree:
> Why is everybody hating on it? :lol


A lot were thinking it was cool at first, but it got too repetitive and generic sounding after a while. I don't mind it so much. I don't love it, but I don't dislike it either.


----------



## -XERO-

The Reigns Train said:


> *Would've marked out if Seth used My Time.*


This would fit him better.....

My Time (Version 2)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-UNDEAD- said:


> This would fit him better.....
> 
> My Time (Version 2)


*Nope, the lyrics are a necessity. They shows it's his time to shine, and he's doing things his way. A lot of the current fanbase wasn't alive when Triple H used this, so they'd think it's cool.*


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calabrose said:


>


:banderas

:yum::yum::yum:

I don't mind Rollins' theme, but totally wanted to see him come out to "Line in the Sand". 

I'm thinking that his and Cesaro's theme suck, because they decided somewhat quickly for them to go singles and couldn't come up with anything better. :hmm: I mean damn, Titus O'Neil has more badass theme than Cesaro. :side:


----------



## Rap God

:mark:

Btw Check this out:



> As noted over the weekend, Roman Reigns was asked by a fan on Twitter if he thinks UFC Women's Champion Ronda Rousey should be a member of The Shield. Reigns replied and said she seems like a good fit, leading to this reply from Rousey and an exchange between the two:
> Rousey: "How did I not see this till right now!? #thisisawesome @wweromanreigns "
> 
> Reigns: "@RondaRousey well hell lets get a vest on u and start tearing the world apart! #BreakEveryRuleInTheBook"
> 
> Rousey: "Btw I fan-girled out on that @WWERomanReigns tweet so bad I screwed up like 5 times lol"


:mark: again


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Jarsy1 said:


> :mark:


:faint: lovely. just lovely.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> :banderas
> 
> :yum::yum::yum:
> 
> *I don't mind Rollins' theme, but totally wanted to see him come out to "Line in the Sand". *
> 
> I'm thinking that his and Cesaro's theme suck, because they decided somewhat quickly for them to go singles and couldn't come up with anything better. :hmm: I mean damn, Titus O'Neil has more badass theme than Cesaro. :side:


Hasn't he been coming out to Evo theme this weekend, just gone, at the house shows? 

It's not a crappy theme song, but its hard to put him up against Shield theme song. People are going to compare it against all of his other themes and his FCW/NXT themes were always strong. It is kinda generic but it really isn't as bad as people are going on about. At least he hasn't got a stupid siren at the beginning like Cesaro fpalm. 

For a guy who has quite a few connections relating to musicians (seems that way anyway) you would've thought some of his buddies would have done him and favour and got together with WWE. Free publicity for them and WWE could've co-written therefore not had to worry about paying royalties (a bit like Motorhead and HHH). I'm looking at you Parkway Drive. :lol :side:


----------



## Deptford

Had some serious Sons of Anarchy vibes from the Ambrose promo too when he got to the "BROTHA!!" part about ripping Seth's eyes out. 

Reminded me a lot of the main character in that show when he gets fueled up for some reason. 



omg Wynter what is trips doing in your avi. Girl.. no. fpalm


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just have him come out to HHH's old My Time theme please :mark: :mark: :mark:

I still listen to it once everyday :lol


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm looking at you Parkway Drive. :lol :side:


Omg I can't even :lol :lol 

Seth's new song:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN4IIgFz93k
:lol


----------



## Rap God

Deptford said:


> Omg I can't even :lol :lol
> 
> Seth's new song:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN4IIgFz93k
> :lol


I actually like Seth s new theme song , idk why people dislike it so much


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rousey in a Shield uniform would be :mark:

Seth's new theme is alright IMO. He probably had some say over it because that's the kinda music he usually listens to. Would've marked if he would've come out to War of Ages though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> Omg I can't even :lol :lol
> 
> Seth's new song:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN4IIgFz93k
> :lol


Hmmm too face-like for me 
:lol :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

The smart one, the responsible one, the easy one, the mellow one :banderas

Just lend your My Time theme to Seth HHH, won't kill ya 


That theme he's using is far too upbeat :lmao

This would be just PERFECT for his character. Just saw Russo posted it in the other thread too :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The smart one, the responsible one, the easy one, the mellow one :banderas
> 
> Just lend your My Time theme to Seth HHH, won't kill ya
> 
> 
> That theme he's using is far too upbeat :lmao
> 
> This would be just PERFECT for his character. Just saw Russo posted it in the other thread too :lol


*Hey, I've been repackaged!!! Don't do me like Tensai and chant Albert* :lmao


----------



## Deptford

Jarsy1 said:


> I actually like Seth s new theme song , idk why people dislike it so much


I outgrew the Screamo thing or whatever you will refer to it as in 2007. :bbrown3

Ima fan of Seth but not so much his tastes in music  

I actually don't think any wrestlers have good taste tbh 
:lol


----------



## squeelbitch

*As noted over the weekend, Roman Reigns was asked by a fan on Twitter if he thinks UFC Women's Champion Ronda Rousey should be a member of The Shield. Reigns replied and said she seems like a good fit, leading to this reply from Rousey and an exchange between the two:
Rousey: "How did I not see this till right now!? #thisisawesome @wweromanreigns "

Reigns: "@RondaRousey well hell lets get a vest on u and start tearing the world apart! #BreakEveryRuleInTheBook"

Rousey: "Btw I fan-girled out on that @WWERomanReigns tweet so bad I screwed up like 5 times lol"*

i think they may of broken up the shield too quickly, they really had a cool factor about them like nwo that have that ability to draw non-wrestling fans into giving wwe a chance.

i can't understand why wwe when they happen to have wrestler's with a cool factor that appeals to adult fans that they then stick them with that fucking kiddy fiddler john cena


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The smart one, the responsible one, the easy one, the mellow one :banderas
> 
> Just lend your My Time theme to Seth HHH, won't kill ya
> 
> 
> That theme he's using is far too upbeat :lmao
> 
> This would be just PERFECT for his character. Just saw Russo posted it in the other thread too :lol













However the seven year old in me cannot let this happen as this belongs to baby HHH. The HHH that seven year old me thought she was going to marry / wanted to be Steph. Don't judge me. fpalm

I can see the amount of red rep I'm gonna get for this post. It's gonna be a sea of red :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Reigns Train said:


> *Hey, I've been repackaged!!! Don't do me like Tensai and chant Albert* :lmao



It's Jason Albert now :lmao Don't forget A-Train and those "Shave your back" chants he used to get :lol

But really, if they just edit out the "Hit me with that Triple H" line in the beginning, we could see the GOAT entrance theme make a comeback with Rollins.


EDIT:

No red from me Link MASTAHH, HHH was my childhood favorite too, Steph as well :lol I moved on quick to Y2J though


----------



## BornBad

If they bring a NXT guy for The Shield it should be Graves 

him and Rollins have unfinished business


----------



## dizzylizzy87

WynterWarm12 said:


> Because the Ambreigns chemistry is real and them as partners is going to be amazing :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the spam  But the bromance was too strong last night :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: For you hoes that didn't watch them bromance on Backstage Pass...get on it :ambrose
> http://vimeo.com/97790359
> EDIT2: I lied :ambrose2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that ends my spam of the month :
> 
> Roman with that sass though :banderas. Our boys even throw the mics down with personality :lmao


THIS WHOLE POST :clap

btw I think Roman has a thing for Renee...or is it just me? :side:


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I just saw The Shield parts
> 
> Dean Ambrose = I LOVE YOU :bow
> 
> Roman Reigns = I felt sorry for him when he had to talk next to Dean
> 
> Seth Rollins = I felt like hitting him, so he did an excellent job :side:
> 
> I hate Seth new music
> 
> The match was a bit boring


You felt sorry for the guy who got a huge pop for the move at the top of the ramp, got his named chanted as he walked down the ramp, and got a pop just for taking the mic. If you felt sorry for him how'd you feel for the one pouring his heart out in a promo and busting his a** in the match for a crowd just waiting to hear and see what his partner was gonna say and do?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

dizzylizzy87 said:


> THIS WHOLE POST :clap
> 
> btw I think Roman has a thing for Renee...or is it just me? :side:


It's definitely not just you that has a thing for Renee.


----------



## Deptford

4hisdamnself said:


> If they bring a NXT guy for The Shield it should be Graves
> 
> him and Rollins have unfinished business


YOOOOO I've been wanting Graves up on the roster for so long. 

Rollins needs to sit his sketchy ass down and STAY DOWN 
:mark: :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> You felt sorry for the guy who got a huge pop for the move at the top of the ramp, got his named chanted as he walked down the ramp, and got a pop just for taking the mic. If you felt sorry for him how'd you feel for the one pouring his heart out in a promo and busting his a** in the match for a crowd just waiting to hear and see what his partner was gonna say and do?



I feel sorry for Roman because Dean Ambrose just made "moment of the night" and he had to follow. 
This is what happened.

And I was not criticizing Roman, I would feel sorry for anyone who had to follow Dean promo. Even if it was Cena or another person, because that person had to follow the "moment of the night"

Yes Roman had his name cheer during the spear, but then the reaction was the same for Dean and Roman 

I love how you do not hear the reaction that Dean Ambrose had during his promo.

During the match the people were shouting "We want Cena" not "We want Roman", you must have misunderstood.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I love how when a person praises Seth or Dean, and not praises Roman, Roman fans have the need to say "Roman did X, Y and Z"
And try to make you see how you're wrong about being Seth/Dean fan and not fan of Roman.
I'm sorry but I'm not Roman fan, and I'm Dean/Seth fan.

I was not even criticizing Roman 
I was just to emphasize the "moment of the night" that Dean had performed.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I feel sorry for Roman because Dean Ambrose just made "moment of the night" and he had to follow.
> This is what happened.
> 
> And I was not criticizing Roman, I would feel sorry for anyone who had to follow Dean promo. Even if it was Cena or another person, because that person had to follow the "moment of the night"
> 
> Yes Roman had his name cheer during the spear, but then the reaction was the same for Dean and Roman
> 
> I love how you do not hear the reaction that Dean Ambrose had during his promo.
> 
> During the match the people were shouting "We want Cena" not "We want Roman", you must have misunderstood.


Roman got a bigger pop just from taking the mic than Dean did during his promo. Also, Reigns got a pop for the spear to end. I'm just find it interesting that you felt sorry for the guy who's actually getting over.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I love how when a person praises Seth or Dean, and not praises Roman, Roman fans have the need to say "Roman did X, Y and Z"
> And try to make you see how you're wrong about being Seth/Dean fan and not fan of Roman.
> I'm sorry but I'm not Roman fan, and I'm Dean/Seth fan.
> 
> I was not even criticizing Roman
> I was just to emphasize the "moment of the night" that Dean had performed.


I understand that Sonia but you still felt the need to stick the felt sorry for Roman line in there. Especially considering the fact that the crowd was way more into Roman than Dean last night. Im sure you'll disagree and state how I ignored Dean's reaction so can we agree to go with some of us hear what we want to hear myself included.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Roman got a bigger pop just from taking the mic than Dean did during his promo. Also, Reigns got a pop for the spear to end. I'm just find it interesting that you felt sorry for the guy who's actually getting over.


OK...

The "feel sorry" has nothing to do with being Roman Reings

I will felt sorry if it was the Pope, the UK Queen or Mickey Mouse, because they had to follow the "moment of the night"


----------



## Deptford

I thought dean got louder of teh reactions the audience is from the pop and roman is not to being an attraction of audiences to the pop as of last night, Sonia.  

I am not of the need to feel the Roman doing this but night of last he was to become a good promo and surprise was myself so I say was surprised is all.
I am Dean fan just Dean :lol 

Sonia the hearing of what we want to hear is the world amongst us revels in the eardrums :agree:


lol Sonia I would not feel sorry if it was the pope


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> I understand that Sonia but you still felt the need to stick the felt sorry for Roman line in there. Especially considering the fact that the crowd was way more into Roman than Dean last night. Im sure you'll disagree and state how I ignored Dean's reaction so can we agree to go with some of us hear what we want to hear myself included.


I did not deny that the crowd cheer Roman name after the spear.
I just think Dean also had support from the crowd.
One thing is for sure yesterday was a very pro-Cena crowd


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Deptford said:


> I thought dean got louder of teh reactions the audience is from the pop and roman is not to being an attraction of audiences to the pop as of last night, Sonia.
> 
> I am not of the need to feel the Roman doing this but night of last he was to become a good promo and surprise was myself so I say was surprised is all.
> I am Dean fan just Dean :lol
> 
> Sonia the hearing of what we want to hear is the world amongst us revels in the eardrums :agree:
> 
> 
> lol Sonia I would not feel sorry if it was the pope


I like the new Pope


----------



## BornBad

Deptford said:


> YOOOOO I've been wanting Graves up on the roster for so long.
> 
> Rollins needs to sit his sketchy ass down and STAY DOWN
> :mark: :mark:


i think Graves and Ambrose were tag team partners for a while too


----------



## Bushmaster

Typical :ti


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Nine stitches


----------



## Shenroe

Come on Sonia move on. Your obsession over Reigns is becoming tiresome.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> Come on Sonia move on. Your obsession over Reigns is becoming tiresome.



I just made 3 posts: 

comment on what happened on RAW

that I like Dean/Roman friendship

And that I do not understand why people criticize Cena and then praise Roman for doing less than that Cena in a match

I am Cena fan and the last one was to defend Cena, because there are people here who think he's the WWE cancer.

You guys is that get all sensitive when someone is not 100% Roman fan


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I just made 3 posts:
> 
> comment on what happened on RAW
> 
> that I like Dean/Roman friendship
> 
> And that I do not understand why people criticize Cena and then praise Roman for doing less than that Cena in a match
> 
> I am Cena fan and the last one was to defend Cena, because there are people here who think he's the WWE cancer.
> 
> You guys is that get all sensitive when someone is not 100% Roman fan


Again you choose to take shots at Roman but we're sensitive for defending him. Go read the majority of my post you don't see me going into everything nice said about a guy just to hate on him. Let me guess Sonia that's not what you do. Of course not . It just seems odd for you and countless others who think he's terrible to discuss him so much. I'm not sure if you guys are trying to convince us he sucks or trying to convince yourselves.


----------



## Shenroe

:draper2


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Again you choose to take shots at Roman but we're sensitive for defending him. Go read the majority of my post you don't see me going into everything nice said about a guy just to hate on him. Let me guess Sonia that's not what you do. Of course not . It just seems odd for you and countless others who think he's terrible to discuss him so much. I'm not sure if you guys are trying to convince us he sucks or trying to convince yourselves.


You who commented one of my posts, in which I did not criticize Roman 

You think Roman is the best, I do not


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The things you find in Internet when men are discussing Dean/Renee possible relationship


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> You who commented one of my posts, in which I did not criticize Roman
> 
> You think Roman is the best, I do not


I apologize for that sweetheart my point of that comment was why feel sorry for the guy who's actually getting over instead of the guy who's not. I didn't mean for it to turn into what it did baby girl.


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> The things you find in Internet when men are discussing Dean/Renee possible relationship


:lmao awesome. The internet is a wonderful thing, most of the time.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> I apologize for that sweetheart my point of that comment was why feel sorry for the guy who's actually getting over instead of the guy who's not. I didn't mean for it to turn into what it did baby girl.


No problem
But Dean is getting Over :


----------



## Lariatoh!

Dean was the MVP of Raw this week. He reminded me of the old days of passionate promos and just tough hard hitting no nonsense moves. Good stuff. Cena should steer clear of him, Dean makes him look even more horrible, corny and ridiculous.


----------



## -XERO-

dizzylizzy87 said:


> THIS WHOLE POST :clap
> 
> btw I think Roman has a thing for Renee...or is it just me? :side:


Roman has a thing for Renee the same way I (fake Roman) have a thing for [user]tylermoxreigns[/user].

..........wait, did I say that out loud?.......... :side:





They're just both really pretty. lol


----------



## Shenroe

-UNDEAD- said:


> Roman has a thing for Renee the same way I (fake Roman) have a thing for [user]tylermoxreigns[/user].
> 
> ..........wait, did I say that out loud?.......... :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're just both really pretty. lol


:dino That's sweet


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> DUDE! This.
> 
> The thing Dean Ambrose is he is a refined Moxley. They are stupid if they don't capitalise in some way.
> 
> 
> No, this is definitely a good thing. Like I said, refined Moxley. However he can't quite control himself because you see it build again (the youth is always buried beneath). This is another progression to his character. Moxley was young, Dean is an adult. It's the picking and choosing of the strike now that makes it all the more insane really. The calculating, the manipulating of the situation so that when the gloves are off he's still got the upperhand. You don't know when he's gonna strike. Moxley would no doubt have always flew off the handle, now Dean picks his fights and wipes you out when the time is right, when you least expect it. For me, that's better.


:clap Excellent analysis.



Calabrose said:


> Yeah, they sure looked like business partners when they were hugging it out and holding hands all those times. Maybe the shipping became too much for Seth to bear.


Constantly having to get in between the Ambreigns got tiresome for Seth :lol



tylermoxreigns said:


> However the seven year old in me cannot let this happen as this belongs to baby HHH. The HHH that seven year old me thought she was going to marry / wanted to be Steph. Don't judge me. fpalm
> 
> I can see the amount of red rep I'm gonna get for this post. It's gonna be a sea of red :lol


Not from me :lol Seven-year-old me thought Trips was pretty awesome too. Though I would have much rather married Shawn :lol


----------



## RabidCrow

This is the one of the coolest and craziest things that i've never seen in pro wrestling, this guy start to really grow on me.


----------



## Tambrose

tylermoxreigns said:


> However the seven year old in me cannot let this happen as this belongs to baby HHH. The HHH that seven year old me thought she was going to marry / wanted to be Steph. Don't judge me. fpalm
> 
> I can see the amount of red rep I'm gonna get for this post. It's gonna be a sea of red :lol


haha I would green rep you if I were able (must spread it around :side: ), I wanted to be adopted into the family! Well, right up until Vince showed that he was behind the kidnapping of Steph and marrying her to Undertaker.
Damn, walk down memory lane from when it used to be much more 'real' to me :lol

I miss having those same big emotions about the stories like I used to, thank you Shield for solving that in a way :clap :bow


----------



## Deptford

Triple H... Never cared for the bloke!!


----------



## Deptford

SoupBro said:


> Typical :ti


Yo, soup boy, what it is? Talk to me bruh, what you worked up on?


----------



## Bushmaster

Deptford said:


> Yo, soup boy, what it is? Talk to me bruh, what you worked up on?


Same old same old :duck


----------



## TheVipersGirl

anyone read the smackdown spoilers for the wisconsin show? you all will enjoy the opening segment and the matches.


----------



## Deptford

SoupBro said:


> Same old same old :duck


aigt blood, jus checkin in.  


@all 
How many times have you guys watched Ambrose's promo from the other night? :banderas 
I'm at like 15. 
:lol these noobs on youtube have it titled as "Ambrose Pipebomb" too funny. 

Ambrose is gonna be the new voice of "BROTHA" 
Hulk, you out you old bitch, Ambrose, you in there baby boi.


----------



## -XERO-

Shenroe said:


> :dino That's sweet


*SILENCE!*[/Damien Sandow] lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Spoiler: SD



Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose open SmackDown and cut a promo similar to the one they did on RAW. Triple H appears on the big screen and announces Reigns vs. Bad News Barrett for right now.

* Bad News Barrett comes out for the match. Barrett takes a Superman punch. 3MB comes out and jumps Reigns. He fights back and takes them all out. 

* Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose in a Money In the Bank qualifier will take place later tonight.


:mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Iambic

JacqSparrow said:


> :mark:
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:


This is pretty much what I predicted. Edit: the spoiler, that is


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose open SmackDown and cut a promo similar to the one they did on RAW. Triple H appears on the big screen and announces Reigns vs. Bad News Barrett for right now.
> 
> * Bad News Barrett comes out for the match. Barrett takes a Superman punch. 3MB comes out and jumps Reigns. He fights back and takes them all out.
> 
> * Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose in a Money In the Bank qualifier will take place later tonight.
> 
> 
> :mark:
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:





Spoiler: SD



Barrett and 3MB?? :lmao okay trips okay.

Ambrose and Bray for MITB qualifier tho :mark: in now that's something I want to see!


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose open SmackDown and cut a promo similar to the one they did on RAW. Triple H appears on the big screen and announces Reigns vs. Bad News Barrett for right now.
> 
> * Bad News Barrett comes out for the match. Barrett takes a Superman punch. 3MB comes out and jumps Reigns. He fights back and takes them all out.
> 
> * Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose in a Money In the Bank qualifier will take place later tonight.
> 
> 
> :mark:
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:





Spoiler: SD thoughts



I'll bet you anything Ambrose loses and Bray gets into MITB. Gotta keep that Shield vs Rollins/Orton tag match available. Plus Ambrose's focus, as well as Reigns, is making The Authority pay. And I assume Bray's program with Cena is over. Just connecting the dots.


----------



## Tambrose

Deptford said:


> aigt blood, jus checkin in.
> 
> 
> @all
> *How many times have you guys watched Ambrose's promo from the other night?* :banderas
> I'm at like 15.
> :lol these noobs on youtube have it titled as "Ambrose Pipebomb" too funny.
> 
> Ambrose is gonna be the new voice of "BROTHA"
> Hulk, you out you old bitch, Ambrose, you in there baby boi.


Um... a few times... : I think I may save this episode of RAW to my Foxtel box...

Pipebomb? sigh fpalm



JacqSparrow said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose open SmackDown and cut a promo similar to the one they did on RAW. Triple H appears on the big screen and announces Reigns vs. Bad News Barrett for right now.
> 
> * Bad News Barrett comes out for the match. Barrett takes a Superman punch. 3MB comes out and jumps Reigns. He fights back and takes them all out.
> 
> * Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose in a Money In the Bank qualifier will take place later tonight.
> 
> 
> :mark:
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:


ahhhhhh!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::bow:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Telos

tbp82 said:


> I apologize for that *sweetheart* (01:04) my point of that comment was why feel sorry for the guy who's actually getting over instead of the guy who's not. I didn't mean for it to turn into what it did *baby girl* (00:18).


HA! I see what you did there to poor ReneePortugal. All that was left was to call her *darling* (00:45).


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> HA! I see what you did there to poor ReneePortugal. All that was left was to call her *darling* (00:45).


Telos you have the memory of a... umm... something with a really fucking good memory :lol 
Not too caught up on animal knowledge. 

#DetectiveTelos #TelepathicTelos #TellinemlikeitisTelos 

:lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Spoiler: SD thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you anything Ambrose loses and Bray gets into MITB. Gotta keep that Shield vs Rollins/Orton tag match available. Plus Ambrose's focus, as well as Reigns, is making The Authority pay. And I assume Bray's program with Cena is over. Just connecting the dots.





Spoiler: SD



That's my bet as well. It makes more sense for Bray to get in than Dean especially if we presume that Cena gets in. You know WWE won't be able to resist beating that dead horse.

IMO, Roman will most likely go after Randy and cost him MITB. He's clearly the one more focused on the Authority. Dean will go after Seth in some way, shape, or form, depending on what happens over the next week, and on what could be happening in Dean's match now.



:mark: for Sherlock Telos. It's called a mind palace, Deppie


----------



## Telos

Spoiler: Spoilerific SD



* Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose in a Money In the Bank qualifying match is next. Bray controlled a good part of the match. This was described as a crazy physical match. Seth Rollins came out to screw Ambrose and Wyatt hit Sister Abigail for the win. Wyatt qualifies for Money In the Bank. This appears to be when SmackDown went off the air.


Called it. Knew Rollins would get involved, also. I know they have to continue that storyline but I wanted to see Ambrose in that match. :sadpanda


----------



## Reaper

Telos said:


> Spoiler: Spoilerific SD
> 
> 
> 
> * Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose in a Money In the Bank qualifying match is next. Bray controlled a good part of the match. This was described as a crazy physical match. Seth Rollins came out to screw Ambrose and Wyatt hit Sister Abigail for the win. Wyatt qualifies for Money In the Bank. This appears to be when SmackDown went off the air.
> 
> 
> Called it. Knew Rollins would get involved, also. I know they have to continue that storyline but I wanted to see Ambrose in that match. :sadpanda





Spoiler: smackdown



Da fuck is Bray doing in MITB ... They really don't know what to do with him, huh. fpalm 

At the expense of Ambrose too. Interestingly, Reigns is supposed to have beaten off 4 men on the same night. No idea how to react to that kind of booking. But oh well. Guess it's Vince and HHH's sandbox and we have to keep watching those two kids play with their action figures while not realizing that it's real careers on the line.


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a mind palace, Deppie





Spoiler: SD



OMG that sounds so cool :lol 
GIMMIE YO MIND PALACE, TELOS! 

can't wait for the match on SD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wynter, your services are required:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1282466-just-fits-his-character.html#post35295418


----------



## Bushmaster

:maury wow


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Telos said:


> HA! I see what you did there to poor ReneePortugal. All that was left was to call her *darling* (00:45).


:lmao:lmao:lmao

I love when you guys think I get concerned by these things

Today was a fun night 

Portugal won and no one was injured:cheer

I like the match is going to happen in SD :cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Spoiler: Spoilerific SD
> 
> 
> 
> * Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose in a Money In the Bank qualifying match is next. Bray controlled a good part of the match. This was described as a crazy physical match. Seth Rollins came out to screw Ambrose and Wyatt hit Sister Abigail for the win. Wyatt qualifies for Money In the Bank. This appears to be when SmackDown went off the air.
> 
> 
> Called it. Knew Rollins would get involved, also. I know they have to continue that storyline but I wanted to see Ambrose in that match. :sadpanda





Spoiler: SD



Why are we not surprised :lol Though it's interesting that Seth is apparently gunning for Dean as much as Dean is gunning for him. This feud is going to be GOOD.

Epic Seth vs Dean, Telos. Keep thinking of how you will witness that in person while the rest of us seethe in jealousy  After all, Dean is guaranteed to have more MITB matches throughout his career.


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> I love when you guys think I get concerned by these things
> 
> Today was a fun night
> Porugal won
> And I like the match is going to happen in SD :cheer


Wasn't a slight against you Sonia. The people in the chat know that I go to bat for you on many occasions (and this was one of those times too). Even if you don't like Reigns, you like Ambrose and that's what's most important. :ambrose


----------



## SóniaPortugal

With that I noticed how much I pay attention Roman promos :side:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I can attest to Telos being a Sonia stan. i've seen it with my own two eyes.



simple simple telos. 


laterz


----------



## Telos

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I can attest to Telos being a Sonia stan. i've seen it with my own two eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> simple simple telos.
> 
> 
> laterz












Love you too, Lean :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Telos said:


> Love you too, Lean :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

So much for you two being of the same mind :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

JacqSparrow said:


> So much for you two being of the same mind :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Touche...except for me and Halfie


----------



## Frico

MAN, I can't wait for Friday. :banderas


----------



## Wynter

Look at all this shaaaaaaade










Why yall hoes so messy :no:

Anywho...HALFIEEEEEEEE!!!!!! :cheer

Interesting booking on SD. I know it's damn near not even canon, but it's still kind of weird booking to me :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

My favorite of the Shield was Rollins but ...i also like Dean...Reigns is okay...i think he's best when he talks less but does more of it in the ring..he's getting better on the mic though (Y)


----------



## Deptford

The messiest but that's why I love yall :lmao 









Serious <3 time from mee 
night nightttt!!


----------



## midnightmischief

ok majorally behind on this thread (still on page 368 lol )so please forgive me if I am currently off topic or repeat anything anyone has already said....

once again, I was able to abstain from reading spoilers and checking out gifs from raw (basically banned myself from the internet for 3 days.

totally worth it. LOVED all the interactions on raw involving all three... was a bit annoyed at Cena but then just laughed at how he seemed the odd man out during the match. was half expecting dean or roman refusing to tag him in.

the promo with dean and roman in the ring was AWESOME. really starting to see what everyone is talking about with dean showing his mox - this guy is gold!!! and of course, I may be biased but absolutely loved roman and felt that he did really well - just the right touch of sass and acting like he was just holding it together from losing the plot like dean. both of them had me :bow with the facial expressions and I really couldn't help but laugh at the mic drop/pickup/handover. then after all that the throwaway at the end... :ex: what can I say? its the little things... :

that backstage pass interview lol had me dying.... loved deans facial expressions, loved the way roman got excited about deans wound ( I see on wwe.com he ended up with stitches) good to see the bromance continuing...

hope they stick together for a while, they make a great team... :bow

btw, have to admit, I couldn't help but call Seth a 'dirty son of a bitch' when he totally downplayed the brotherhood. I am finding it so hard not to hate him right now lol have to keep reminding myself it is all just a story line... just goes t show how well he is playing the role. :cuss:

ok, going back to read the remaining pages hopefully I will catch up before the end of the week. :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

Just found a new shield crack vid, Not as funny as the other 2 but still worth a watch. Did neyney manage to upload hers again yet ? If so link anyone ?  Trying to stay away from sd spoilers is so hard.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Telos said:


> Wasn't a slight against you Sonia. The people in the chat know that I go to bat for you on many occasions (and this was one of those times too). Even if you don't like Reigns, you like Ambrose and that's what's most important. :ambrose


OK
I never participated in the chat, so i no idea what you guys write.

But sometimes You guys has the need to use codes to speak of other people. 
When you guys enter this mode, I just do not care. 

I do not want another fanbase where people behave like spoiled children just because not everyone agrees with what they think


----------



## Joshi Judas

Slowly becoming a Sonia mark myself tbh :side:

Deutschland will still kick Portugal's ass in the World Cup tho :side: :banderas


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Why Seth does not have the opportunity to participate in MITB? 

MITB this year will be shit:

Sheamus

Orton

Cesaro

Del Rio

(....) Smackdown spoiler

Cena / Kane / Roman

The only ones who can do this a good match are Orton and Cesaro. 

Del Rio and Sheamus can also, but no one care about them.

Cena: this is not his type of match

Kane/Roman/Smackdown Spoiler: these will be dead weights in match 

I really hope there is a 2nd MITB to:

Seth Rollins

Dean Ambrose

Kofi Kingston

Cody Rodhes

Ziggler

BNB

Rusev


----------



## Cack_Thu

Seth da God of Gods heel turn lacks depth.It doesnt strike to me as a memorable one in the long run.I believe many here share the same sentiment.

It's like one of those turns just for the heck of it.Batista's face turn during the original evolution run had so much depth and backdrop to it.This on the other hand though.....


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> Why Seth does not have the opportunity to participate in MITB?


Why should he?



SóniaPortugal said:


> The only ones who can do this a good match are Orton and Cesaro.


Orton is boring in my mind.. his character lacks personality, right now he's just a silent lackey.



SóniaPortugal said:


> Cena: this is not his type of match


Former money in the bank winner says hello :cena3

Though i know what you meant, but his previous MiTB match wasn't that bad.



SóniaPortugal said:


> Kane/Roman/Smackdown Spoiler: these will be *dead weights* in match


This is the hater Sonia talking, you haven't seen the match but you think you know what makes a good match. Difference of opinion i'd say. I wouldn't consider Roman a dead weight.. and if he's so "inexperienced" how the hell you think he'l get that experience? by participating in matches like these, it's not rocket science.



SóniaPortugal said:


> I really hope there is a 2nd MITB to:
> 
> Seth Rollins
> 
> Dean Ambrose
> 
> Kofi Kingston
> 
> Cody Rodhes
> 
> Ziggler
> 
> BNB
> 
> Rusev


There won't be 2 MiTB matches imo. Seth will most likely face Dean and Roman could go easily against anyone from Authority, including stephanie. And you can keep dreaming about seeing Ziggler in MiTB match.

I don't see Roman being in the MiTB match simply because they won't leave the PPV without Cena being part of it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Just saw that Seth's new theme is called "Flesh It Out" :lmao

Considering how little we know about his recent actions (nothing actually) he really needs to flesh it out :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cack_Thu said:


> Seth da God of Gods heel turn lacks depth.It doesnt strike to me as a memorable one in the long run.I believe many here share the same sentiment.
> 
> It's like one of those turns just for the heck of it.Batista's face turn during the original evolution run had so much depth and backdrop to it.This on the other hand though.....


I just don't really feel that Seth's reasoning was convincing enough. I mean, don't get me wrong, the crowd ate into what Seth, Ambrose, and Roman said in their promos. I still think that Seth's promo was great, but I guess the main thing that keeps it from being "the" promo of the year to me are the motives he gave. 

It was a great heel aspect for him to say that the Shield was his creation. At two different points in the Shield's run, the notion of it having a leader shifted from Ambrose to Roman. Even though Seth was the "brains" he never really struck me as the guy who started the band so to speak. Having said that, though, who knows. Maybe he kayfabe did get the group started. Maybe he just has it in his mind that the shield was his.

Back to why I think the promo lacked. This could have had more depth to it, but all I really got out of it was Seth saying _I am the one who made the Shield so I should have the right to tear down my creation. I evolved and adapted. Believe in Seth Rollins._ That isn't a bad concept to base your promo around, but he really should have elaborated just a little more. Maybe he did say other things that has eluded my memory, but that's generally how I feel about his reasoning.

As far as the turn itself goes it could definitely have been better, but it hasn't been bad for me so far. What's happened has happened so we just gotta hope Seth and the other two can make the best out of it. 

If anything, I feel that Ambrose's promo was the promo of the year so far. 
Seth's promo had me like :banderas
Dean's promo had me like :banderas kada :banderas

Of course everything Ambrose does is amazing to me, but I try to be honest despite my bias.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Still hoping his theme gets changed. That Parkway Drive song, his FCW theme, HHH's My Time, Drew Mcintyre's Broken Dreams, or just Line in the Sand, anything but this garbage.


----------



## Shenroe

Yeah, it feels like WWE and HHH aren't fully on board with the turn. When Orton turned it was all over the place the next Raw( granted he won the wwe championship the previous day). 
Bad or generic theme music+still in shield gear+ keep fighting ziggler etc.. they could have made this feels a lot bigger that the least we can say. 
Considering it's Rollins though, he will somehow make this work i'm sure.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Atleast he's getting good TV time and making the most of it, plus drawing great heat. Whether the turn is a hit or a flop will be determined by how his character is handled, people will eventually forget the reason he turned. So far, he's doing okay.


----------



## Shenroe

Agree, great heat


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Why Seth does not have the opportunity to participate in MITB?
> 
> MITB this year will be shit:
> 
> Sheamus
> 
> Orton
> 
> Cesaro
> 
> Del Rio
> 
> (....) Smackdown spoiler
> 
> Cena / Kane / Roman
> 
> The only ones who can do this a good match are Orton and Cesaro.
> 
> Del Rio and Sheamus can also, but no one care about them.
> 
> Cena: this is not his type of match
> 
> Kane/Roman/Smackdown Spoiler: these will be dead weights in match
> 
> I really hope there is a 2nd MITB to:
> 
> Seth Rollins
> 
> Dean Ambrose
> 
> Kofi Kingston
> 
> Cody Rodhes
> 
> Ziggler
> 
> BNB
> 
> Rusev


Seth looks to be facing Ambrose one on one at MITB so thatd be why he won't be in in. Roman probably won't be in it either and with Orton in the MITB Roman doesnt have an opponent. I could see Roman being banned from the Seth vs. Dean match by the authority or The Authority sending someone or someone's after him.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

....


----------



## Deptford

@Caly 
I think Seth also reasoned that THe Shield would die without him. Kind of alluding to the fact that he was tired of being the glue, of saving Ambrose and Reigns from failure, and basically just grew to think he was better than them. 

Idk if that helps you think any more of his turn or not. *shrugs* 
I'm likin it so far


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman when jumping the barrier at his entrance seems is making the most complicated thing in the world, and you think he will be good in a match where there are stairs involved.


Sonia omg, I actually laughed really hard at this. 
The hate is so real, but this is a good point I have to admit :lmao :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> This is the hater Sonia talking, you haven't seen the match but you think you know what makes a good match. Difference of opinion i'd say. I wouldn't consider Roman a dead weight.. and if he's so "inexperienced" how the hell you think he'l get that experience? by participating in matches like these, it's not rocket science.
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be 2 MiTB matches imo. Seth will most likely face Dean and Roman could go easily against anyone from Authority, including stephanie. And you can keep dreaming about seeing Ziggler in MiTB match.
> 
> I don't see Roman being in the MiTB match simply because they won't leave the PPV without Cena being part of it.




This is not hate. 
There are better people for this type of matchs that these three.

I'm "Smackdown Spoiler" fan and I think he will be a dead weight in this match and also did not see him participate in these match.

Roman when jumping the barrier at his entrance seems is making the most complicated thing in the world, and you think he will be good in a match where there are stairs involved.

Rumor has it that WWE wants to do 2 MITB.


----------



## -XERO-

Nicole Queen said:


> Just saw that Seth's new theme is called "Flesh It Out" :lmao
> 
> Considering how little we know about his recent actions (nothing actually) he really needs to flesh it out :lol


*#FleshItOut*


----------



## Joshi Judas

It was a business relationship to him. He didn't destroy his creation just because he could or because he had a right to, he did so because it had fulfilled it's purpose. He used The Shield to achieve everything he possibly could and they reached their ceiling. To go further up, he needed to end it and align with the man who can bring him more success and that's what he did.

Most people still won't buy it but seems like a pretty reasonable explanation to me. Fits with his whole "Architect" persona. Shows him to be the brains behind the group. He may have never come to the forefront like Ambrose or Reigns, but was always pulling the strings.


----------



## Tambrose

SóniaPortugal said:


> OK
> I never participated in the chat, so i no idea what you guys write.
> 
> But sometimes You guys has the need to use codes to speak of other people.
> When you guys enter this mode, I just do not care.
> 
> *I do not want another fanbase where people behave like spoiled children just because not everyone agrees with what they think*


oh damn! :lol punches getting thrown left right and centre in here lately :avit:




Calabrose said:


> I just don't really feel that Seth's reasoning was convincing enough. I mean, don't get me wrong, the crowd ate into what Seth, Ambrose, and Roman said in their promos. I still think that Seth's promo was great, but I guess the main thing that keeps it from being "the" promo of the year to me are the motives he gave.
> 
> It was a great heel aspect for him to say that the Shield was his creation. At two different points in the Shield's run, the notion of it having a leader shifted from Ambrose to Roman. Even though Seth was the "brains" he never really struck me as the guy who started the band so to speak. Having said that, though, who knows. Maybe he kayfabe did get the group started. Maybe he just has it in his mind that the shield was his.
> 
> Back to why I think the promo lacked. This could have had more depth to it, but all I really got out of it was Seth saying _I am the one who made the Shield so I should have the right to tear down my creation. I evolved and adapted. Believe in Seth Rollins._ That isn't a bad concept to base your promo around, but he really should have elaborated just a little more. Maybe he did say other things that has eluded my memory, but that's generally how I feel about his reasoning.
> 
> As far as the turn itself goes it could definitely have been better, but it hasn't been bad for me so far. What's happened has happened so we just gotta hope Seth and the other two can make the best out of it.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Ambrose's promo was the promo of the year so far.
> Seth's promo had me like :banderas
> Dean's promo had me like :banderas kada :banderas
> 
> Of course everything Ambrose does is amazing to me, but I try to be honest despite my bias.


:clap I really have to agree with this. I did enjoy Seth's segment, it was fun to see him on his own and being away from the other two- he had to make it work without the backup, and I think he did a really good job. BUT- the idea that he created the Shield... maybe that's true, but at no point has it ever felt that way to me, and at no point has he ever really felt like the unofficial leader. 
For me, he was always the high-flyer, the faster guy in the ring, the peacemaker, even the 'glue' of the Shield... but never the leader/commander/creator of the Shield. 

Hopefully they expand on that to show/make it really look and feel like he was the entire brains and creator behind the Shield, otherwise it just doesn't really connect for me. It would've been great if he could've listed the ways that he was the creator/leader, or even shown a video package that "he put together", which of course would so obviously be skewed to highlight him as well and truly above Ambrose and Reigns, that would make people even more angry/frustrated/whatever at him.




SóniaPortugal said:


> This is not hate.
> There are better people for this type of matchs that these three.
> 
> I'm "Smackdown Spoiler" fan and I think he will be a dead weight in this match and also did not see him participate in these match.
> 
> *Roman when jumping the barrier at his entrance seems is making the most complicated thing in the world, and you think he will be good in a match where there are stairs involved.
> *
> Rumor has it that WWE wants to do 2 MITB.


:lol omg Sonia!! Ok, come on- that's kinda Roman-hating a little bit... I mean come on, he's never had an issue with the stairs! 


As long as he doesn't try jumping the ropes into the ring he'll be fine!  :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

He doesn't have to be the leader to create a group. He was the brains behind it, devised the strategy, made the plans etc. So in a way, he is claiming all the credit for The Shield's success by himself.

A video package would be pretty good. He should also bring up how he hasn't been pinned or made to submit this year at all. All the Shield's losses have come due to Reigns and Ambrose


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Deptford said:


> Sonia omg, I actually laughed really hard at this.
> The hate is so real, but this is a good point I have to admit :lmao :lmao


Why is this Hate? :shocked:
I just said he is not the wrestler type for this kind of matches

Kane, Big Show, Cena, Bray among other are not wrestlers for this type of matches
I hate Cena and Bray? NO, I'm fan of them.

Stop with the:

"Everyone who does not think the Roman the best wrestler in the world = HATE"

"Whenever someone criticizes Roman = HATE"
 
And I was not even criticizing Roman.

You are becoming worse than Bryan and CM Punk fans.


----------



## Tambrose

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> He doesn't have to be the leader to create a group. He was the brains behind it, devised the strategy, made the plans etc. So in a way, he is claiming all the credit for The Shield's success by himself.
> 
> A video package would be pretty good. He should also bring up how he hasn't been pinned or made to submit this year at all. All the Shield's losses have come due to Reigns and Ambrose


I want the video package now that I'm thinking about it. Make it truly so skewed to highlight him, and make the other two look really ridiculous compared to him... just a really good, stir up some hatred, video worthy of the heel he's going to be :mark:

Edit: if you start talking about going to MITB, I'm really going to start think you and Soup are the same person...


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I preferred Seth that is perfect for these matches


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> It was a business relationship to him. He didn't destroy his creation just because he could or because he had a right to, he did so because it had fulfilled it's purpose. He used The Shield to achieve everything he possibly could and they reached their ceiling. *To go further up, he needed to end it and align with the man who can bring him more success and that's what he did.*
> 
> Most people still won't buy it but seems like a pretty reasonable explanation to me. Fits with his whole "Architect" persona. Shows him to be the brains behind the group. He may have never come to the forefront like Ambrose or Reigns, but was always pulling the strings.


Well yeah we all know NOW that it was all business to him even though he had an (and I say this with as much sarcasm as I can muster) _impeccable_ way of showing it in those two years that they've been together. Really, though, that's not his fault behind the scenes. Either this is just another example of WWE creative's lack of continuity or Seth really is as two-faced as his two-toned hair. : He should have worded it like you did, though. He did get that point through somewhat, but what he said was vague compared to what you stated. That's all my criticism really is, though. I just feel that his stance could have been stronger.


----------



## tbp82

Roman really wouldnt add much to a money in the bank match other than maybe a big mid-air spear or superman punch spot plus and maybe more importantly Roman seems like a Wrestlemania World Title win guy not a cash in kinda guy.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calabrose said:


> Well yeah we all know NOW that it was all business to him even though he had an (and I say this with as much sarcasm as I can muster) _impeccable_ way of showing it in those two years that they've been together. Really, though, that's not his fault behind the scenes. Either this is just another example of WWE creative's lack of continuity or Seth really is as two-faced as his two-toned hair. : He should have worded it like you did, though. He did get that point through somewhat, but what he said was vague compared to what you stated. That's all my criticism really is, though. I just feel that his stance could have been stronger.



Well yeah you got me :lol

You know how WWE heel turns go. Only a few reasons they choose from. As long as he and Ambrose produce the goods all will be forgiven


----------



## Tru365

Calabrose said:


> I just don't really feel that Seth's reasoning was convincing enough. I mean, don't get me wrong, the crowd ate into what Seth, Ambrose, and Roman said in their promos. I still think that Seth's promo was great, but I guess the main thing that keeps it from being "the" promo of the year to me are the motives he gave.
> 
> It was a great heel aspect for him to say that the Shield was his creation. At two different points in the Shield's run, the notion of it having a leader shifted from Ambrose to Roman. Even though Seth was the "brains" he never really struck me as the guy who started the band so to speak. Having said that, though, who knows. Maybe he kayfabe did get the group started. Maybe he just has it in his mind that the shield was his.
> 
> Back to why I think the promo lacked. This could have had more depth to it, but all I really got out of it was Seth saying _I am the one who made the Shield so I should have the right to tear down my creation. I evolved and adapted. Believe in Seth Rollins._ That isn't a bad concept to base your promo around, but he really should have elaborated just a little more. Maybe he did say other things that has eluded my memory, but that's generally how I feel about his reasoning.
> 
> As far as the turn itself goes it could definitely have been better, but it hasn't been bad for me so far. What's happened has happened so we just gotta hope Seth and the other two can make the best out of it.
> 
> If anything, I feel that Ambrose's promo was the promo of the year so far.
> Seth's promo had me like :banderas
> Dean's promo had me like :banderas kada :banderas
> 
> Of course everything Ambrose does is amazing to me, but I try to be honest despite my bias.


Hi Calabrose  You put into words, a lot of what I'd wanted to say. The guys' promos have been on point, they been selling their tails off with the iffy material they've been given. I even liked Roman's as well, 'cause it's the most comfortable I've seen him.

I don't know which is true, that this 'turn' by Rollins was planned out weeks ago or that it was indeed a last-minute decision by Vince. I was DEFINITELY disappointed in WWE Creative by the 'I did it for the power' reasoning given by Seth. It's been done to DEATH in wrestling, it felt so weak to be honest. Don't even get me started on they were just my 'business partners' spiel from Rollins on Raw... 'cause I can't. If we hadn't seen them practically live in each other's pockets all this time, we the audience may have bought it. This mess is what happen when you make on-the-fly booking.

As for Seth's argument that The Shield was his creation. I guess from WWE's perspective since they had coined him as The Architect, it was an apropos thing to use. Plus, we've heard a few times in interviews from Dean and Roman that he was the one that setup the outline of their matches. We've even seen during matches, where Dean was looking for his cues from him in terms of their synchronized moves, such as the Suicide Dive. I found it interesting though that during one of the pre-WrestleMania backstage package of interviews, that the point of Seth being The Shield's architect was affirmed, yet Roman said that without Dean there would be no Shield. Here's the video http://vimeo.com/91028275

The only good thing that's coming from this, is that the boys are putting in WORK! in this story arc and it's only begun. So proud of them already. 

Seth during his interview, I kept watching his eyes (I'm a sucker for expressive eyes). They were so dark and hooded. Dean... Deaaaaannnn  My Puddin' Pop. Halfway through his promo, I was like, "Fuck... Did this dude just lick on his finger when talking about ripping out Seth's hair and stuffing it in his mouth?!!!" *Sigh* I was even in more love. LOL, I'm twisted  Don't judge me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Well yeah you got me :lol
> 
> You know how WWE heel turns go. Only a few reasons they choose from. As long as he and Ambrose produce the goods all will be forgiven


Yeah no doubt. :lol



Tru365 said:


> The only good thing that's coming from this, is that the boys are putting WORK! in this story arc and it's only begun. So proud of them.
> 
> Seth during his interview, I kept watching his eyes (I'm a sucker for expressive eyes). They were so dark and hooded. Dean... Deaaaaannnn  My Puddin' Pop. Halfway through his promo, I was like, "Fuck... Did this dude just lick on his finger when talking about ripping out Seth's hair and stuffing it in his mouth?!!!" *Sigh* I was even in more love. LOL, I'm twisted


Oh yeah. Those boys could turn crap into gold. Despite what I have said, I haven't lost out on hope for this angle. I'm sure I'm going to be entertained throughout.

Both Dean and Seth looked so sinister in their own right. :banderas









Lord have mercy on my thirsty soul. :wall









(couldn't find a proper gif for Seth)


----------



## Tru365

Calabrose said:


> Well yeah we all know NOW that it was all business to him even though he had an (and I say this with as much sarcasm as I can muster) _impeccable_ way of showing it in those two years that they've been together. Really, though, that's not his fault behind the scenes. Either this is just another example of WWE creative's lack of continuity or Seth really is as two-faced as his two-toned hair. : He should have worded it like you did, though. He did get that point through somewhat, but what he said was vague compared to what you stated. That's all my criticism really is, though. I just feel that his stance could have been stronger.


I'm with ya on the 'impeccability' of Seth showing that it was _ONLY_ business between them  I mean, how could they have _possibly_ misconstrued? All those aloof and robotic exchanges (not), all those business-like signs of affection. Those cutting of b*tches who dared to touch any of them. Oh yeah, totally professional. 

If we're to believe he was faking this whole time, he needs to give courses to some wives and girlfriends. LOL.

BTW. I kept wondering, why did Seth get back in the ring AFTER the Wyatt's were kicking Dean's and Roman's butts?


----------



## Telos

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> It was a business relationship to him. He didn't destroy his creation just because he could or because he had a right to, he did so because it had fulfilled it's purpose. He used The Shield to achieve everything he possibly could and they reached their ceiling. To go further up, he needed to end it and align with the man who can bring him more success and that's what he did.
> 
> Most people still won't buy it but seems like a pretty reasonable explanation to me. Fits with his whole "Architect" persona. Shows him to be the brains behind the group. He may have never come to the forefront like Ambrose or Reigns, but was always pulling the strings.


I totally see where you're coming from and that's how they want to explain the double cross. I just think it's weak on their part. Because the Shield were so close, it would've been better IMO for it to remain personal to Rollins. It just seemed far-fetched to believe that Rollins was faking it the entire 18 months.

Yes, _keep your eyes on the prize_, as Rollins once said to Ambrose in an FCW promo. Yes, ultimately look out for number one. But it would have been more dynamic character-wise to have Rollins reveal he had a change of heart. Maybe go back to Royal Rumble, and the Elimination Chamber stipulation match on Raw where the Wyatt Family got them DQ'ed. Have Rollins use those as the turning points, where being handcuffed to his partners held him back from individual glory. How he kept his game face on and took one for the team, but he saw how close it all came to crumbling apart. How he thought long and hard about Triple H's words. And then that night on Raw, he got the opportunity of a lifetime, and by then the choice was simple. Insist that the other two would have done the same if given the chance. Brag that Triple H saw something in him that nobody else did. And so on and so forth.

It's laughable to me to buy into Rollins having distanced himself emotionally that entire time. It's too much of a copout. Having him slowly have a change of heart, culminating into the double cross, would drive home the notion to the fans that no wrestler is immune to the temptation of the gold. That good can be corrupted by evil. Stuff like that. It's WWE though, and I think having been spoiled by great storytelling of this group, and the depth of their characters, for 18 months, this new twist is a bit of a letdown.


----------



## Deptford

I don't think Rollins was faking it the entire time... maybe he just started to sway there at the end and in the back of his mind he was like "Im tired of saving their asses... it could be different without them holding me down.."
You know.. just a thought that with the opportunity, was able to come to fruition.

That's the way I choose to read it even though Rollins did basically say he was faking it the entire time like <_<


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The underhandedness to Rollins' promo on Main Event was superb. Love it. :banderas

The reaction to the 'boring' chants was just right. Let them simmer and then cut them off. I like how he didn't try and shout them down. He let the crowd think they were getting the better of him and just was like 'yeah, whatever.' and carried on like nothing happened. 

Not a fan of the tron they have given him, looks really cheaply made and they need to work on some sort of branding for him asap. At the minute he's still got his Shield identity and we kinda need to see Seth Rollins. Other than the suits and the heel promos, I'm still seeing Seth Rollins from The Shield. 

My god his run as heel this time around so much more different (that is super bad English right there). This is what you get when you finally are well within your character. I'm actually really loving him like this. 

Haven't watched his match against Ziggler yet, so won't comment. Pumped for it though. :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

tylermoxreigns said:


> The underhandedness to Rollins' promo on Main Event was superb. Love it. :banderas
> 
> The reaction to the 'boring' chants was just right. Let them simmer and then cut them off. I like how he didn't try and shout them down. He let the crowd think they were getting the better of him and just was like 'yeah, whatever.' and carried on like nothing happened.
> 
> Not a fan of the tron they have given him, looks really cheaply made and they need to work on some sort of branding for him asap. At the minute he's still got his Shield identity and we kinda need to see Seth Rollins. Other than the suits and the heel promos, I'm still seeing Seth Rollins from The Shield.
> 
> My god his run as heel this time around so much more different (that is super bad English right there). This is what you get when you finally are well within your character. I'm actually really loving him like this.
> 
> Haven't watched his match against Ziggler yet, so won't comment. Pumped for it though. :mark:


I knew he has improved but damn he just sounds like a natural right now. He's easily one of the best on the mic atm, he just oozes confidence right now.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wonder how much longer Rollins will be wearing that ol' Shield gear...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Telos said:


> I totally see where you're coming from and that's how they want to explain the double cross. I just think it's weak on their part. Because the Shield were so close, it would've been better IMO for it to remain personal to Rollins. It just seemed far-fetched to believe that Rollins was faking it the entire 18 months.
> 
> Yes, _keep your eyes on the prize_, as Rollins once said to Ambrose in an FCW promo. Yes, ultimately look out for number one. But it would have been more dynamic character-wise to have Rollins reveal he had a change of heart. Maybe go back to Royal Rumble, and the Elimination Chamber stipulation match on Raw where the Wyatt Family got them DQ'ed. Have Rollins use those as the turning points, where being handcuffed to his partners held him back from individual glory. How he kept his game face on and took one for the team, but he saw how close it all came to crumbling apart. How he thought long and hard about Triple H's words. And then that night on Raw, he got the opportunity of a lifetime, and by then the choice was simple. Insist that the other two would have done the same if given the chance. Brag that Triple H saw something in him that nobody else did. And so on and so forth.
> 
> It's laughable to me to buy into Rollins having distanced himself emotionally that entire time. It's too much of a copout. Having him slowly have a change of heart, culminating into the double cross, would drive home the notion to the fans that no wrestler is immune to the temptation of the gold. That good can be corrupted by evil. Stuff like that. It's WWE though, and I think having been spoiled by great storytelling of this group, and the depth of their characters, for 18 months, this new twist is a bit of a letdown.



18 months of continuity is too much to expect from WWE :lol

That's why I'm fine with his explanation. It's been done before but really, I wasn't expecting anything groundbreaking.

If you think about it, The Shield randomly starting to do The Authority's bidding post Summerslam or suddenly going against them, when they had first started out as a group against injustice, didn't make much sense too :draper2


----------



## Jeff Rollins

I really enjoyed Rollins on main event. I have read that people think that it went on for too long but I just think people don't give him much credit because he's never going to be as good as Ambrose.

I liked HHH introducing him as the future of the Wwe


----------



## Joshi Judas

Crowds chant "Boring" whenever a promo goes a bit long so I'm not worried about that. They even chant that at HHH sometimes, when he's doing great on the mic.


----------



## PUNKY

Jacq look what i found !!! :cheer


----------



## dizzylizzy87

precious.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So are all the Roman girls/guys (yeah I know you guys crush over him too :lol) dead yet? Considering all the cute shit that has been posted over the last 24 hours. I mean even I am finding it hard to deal with this stuff and I'm Ambrose through and through.

Damn it, Reigns. 


The selfie is absolutely adorable. When his daughter calls him out for messing up. 
_STAPH_


----------



## SubZero3:16

Hi guys, how you doing?

All this Reigns cuteness… just adorable.

Oh and no matter what Wynter says I don't have closeted lesbian at work trying to run me down. She did touch my hair today tho, and you guys know how I feel about unsolicited human contact. Might gotta cut a bitch soon :no:

Anyhoo bye!


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hi guys, how you doing?
> 
> All this Reigns cuteness… just adorable.
> 
> Oh and no matter what Wynter says I don't have closeted lesbian at work trying to run me down. She did touch my hair today tho, and you guys know how I feel about unsolicited human contact. Might gotta cut a bitch soon :no:
> 
> Anyhoo bye!


Wondered where ud been sub !!! Haven't seen you in a while... What's this about a lesbian at work trying to run you down ? I haven't heard any of this. :lol She touched your hair though... seriously.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hi guys, how you doing?
> 
> All this Reigns cuteness… just adorable.
> 
> Oh and no matter what Wynter says I don't have closeted lesbian at work trying to run me down. She did touch my hair today tho, and you guys know how I feel about unsolicited human contact. Might gotta cut a bitch soon :no:
> 
> Anyhoo bye!


ZEROOOOOOOO










Why do I feel like I haven't seen you here in forever? Glad you're alive boo!


----------



## Deptford

Hi Zero


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Seriously, that video was beyond cute. I like seeing that side of him. What a DILF


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hi guys, how you doing?
> 
> All this Reigns cuteness… just adorable.
> 
> Oh and no matter what Wynter says I don't have closeted lesbian at work trying to run me down. She did touch my hair today tho, and you guys know how I feel about unsolicited human contact. Might gotta cut a bitch soon :no:
> 
> Anyhoo bye!


Aww leaving so soon? I've noticed you aren't around as much anymore. Well it's nice to see you drop by. I would hug you anyways, but touching of the hair is just :no:


That Reigns vid. Goddamn I'm just full of the happy feelings now.


----------



## Hydra

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Crowds chant "Boring" whenever a promo goes a bit long so I'm not worried about that. They even chant that at HHH sometimes, when he's doing great on the mic.


Attention spans of people are pretty short nowadays lol

Edit: Just saw those adorable pics of Roman Reigns and his daughter. And that video is very touching.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Wondered where ud been sub !!! Haven't seen you in a while... What's this about a lesbian at work trying to run you down ? I haven't heard any of this. :lol She touched your hair though... seriously.


Girl, it had me like








Talking about how my hair is so soft and shit. Well of course it is bitch, I got dat Samoan hair secret on lock and I don't have my hair overprocessed while wearing 10 pounds of weave unlike some people :side:

They trying my patience girl. Lord give me strength.











tylermoxreigns said:


> ZEROOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I feel like I haven't seen you here in forever? Glad you're alive boo!


I got tired of all of these basic hoes that have practically taken over the forum. I ain't got time for that. I just pop in to check my messages.



Deptford said:


> Hi Zero


Hi cutie! *pats deppie* I'm still waiting on you know what 



Calamity Glitch said:


> Aww leaving so soon? I've noticed you aren't around as much anymore. Well it's nice to see you drop by. I would hug you anyways, but touching of the hair is just :no:


Cali girl, she wanted to talk about her sex life, jesus! You see what happens when you're such a gosh darn likeable person? People get way too comfortable with you :lol


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Oh lord Zero! 

You should be flattered though :





Deppie Love!! :cheer


:side: Just going to post all this adorable shit in this thread huh? I've got a reputation to uphold, I can't be out here gushing about the cuteness of Roman and his daughter :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Oh lord Zero!
> 
> You should be flattered though :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deppie Love!! :cheer
> 
> 
> :side: Just going to post all this adorable shit in this thread huh? I've got a *reputation* to uphold, I can't be out here gushing about the cuteness of Roman and his daughter :side:


----------



## Wynter

What's so funny :angel


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cali girl, she wanted to talk about her sex life, jesus! You see what happens when you're such a gosh darn likeable person? People get way too comfortable with you :lol


That happens way too often with me. I have an idea of what you go through. Stay strong my friend. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calamity Glitch said:


> That happens way too often with me. I have an idea of what you go through. Stay strong my friend. :lol












And then she implied that I should look special at work for her since she thinks I'm close to her or some fuck. I mean where do they do that at?


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> And then she implied that I should look special at work for her since she thinks I'm close to her or some fuck. I mean where do they do that at?


So she's basically asking you to dress up for her. :lmao:lmao:lmao She sounds a bit creepy sub, Make sure you avoid being on your own with her. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> And then she implied that I should look special at work for her since she thinks I'm close to her or some fuck. I mean where do they do that at?


You don't dress special for anyone but yourself Zero. 










Home girl needs to get knocked down a peg or two :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Oh lord Zero!
> 
> You should be flattered though :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deppie Love!! :cheer
> 
> 
> :side: Just going to post all this adorable shit in this thread huh? *I've got a reputation to uphold*, I can't be out here gushing about the cuteness of Roman and his daughter :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> And then she implied that I should look special at work for her since she thinks I'm close to her or some fuck. I mean where do they do that at?


They do that at obsessive psycho land apparently. You need to catch the first plane outta there. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> So she's basically asking you to dress up for her. :lmao:lmao:lmao She sounds a bit creepy sub, Make sure you avoid being on your own with her. :lol


She's in my group so I have to work with her alone at some point. I'm fucked  (no pun intended)



tylermoxreigns said:


> You don't dress special for anyone but yourself Zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home girl needs to get knocked down a peg or two :lol


Exactly. I only look good for me. You should've seen the side eye I gave her when she said that. She was like " Don't be so mean."



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


----------



## Shenroe

SubZero3:16 said:


> *And then she implied that I should look special at work for her since she thinks I'm close to her or some fuck*. I mean where do they do that at?












What happened then Sub, did you agree to do it? lol Jk jk..
Seriously though we want to now more about that " lesbian" stuff, how did it end?


----------



## Wynter

Ya'll hoes not funny :side: Ya'll supposed to be my friends :side:










:no:


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ya'll hoes not funny :side: Ya'll supposed to be my friends :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no:


u got ur halfie :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Shenroe said:


> What happened then Sub, did you agree to do it? lol Jk jk..
> Seriously though* we *want to now more about that " lesbian" stuff, how did it end?


" We" or do you mean you? :side: :lol

It ended with her declaring that I'm a terrible person and then two minutes later asking when's the next time I'm available to go to the mall. FML.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


>


This should be Seth's new theme song. Quite appropriate don't ya think? :cool2


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> " We" or do you mean you? :side: :lol
> 
> It ended with her declaring that I'm a terrible person and *then two minutes later asking when's the next time I'm available to go to the mall.* FML.


bet that question came just as behind the corner as Romans punch to Cena in your sig :lol


----------



## Telos

Looking at Rollins' titantron, I think I've seen that font used for another wrestler's titantron but I can't quite put my finger on it. I know I've seen it before.


----------



## Bushmaster

Telos said:


> Looking at Rollins' titantron, I think I've seen that font used for another wrestler's titantron but I can't quite put my finger on it. I know I've seen it before.


Hopefully his titantron and theme get changed soon. I have a feeling they rushed it, like they rushed the heel turn. His music is ok but when you got an instrumental as a theme it needs to be GOAT. Like Rusev's.


----------



## Telos

Sith Rollins said:


> Hopefully his titantron and theme get changed soon. I have a feeling they rushed it, like they rushed the heel turn. His music is ok but when you got an instrumental as a theme it needs to be GOAT. Like Rusev's.


The tron and theme are generic, both I'd expect to get improvements in the coming weeks

Side note: watching Main Event and seeing Rollins enter the ring through the stage as opposed to the crowd still feels weird, this will take some getting used to. :lol


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> This should be Seth's new theme song. Quite appropriate don't ya think? :cool2


Well, hoes gonna hoe













Eh, it's his old NXT theme. I would be more worried if they specifically made that for him recently. I think it's just filler theme until they properly put one together and a nice titantron. I haven't seen his titantron, but I'm sure they'd rather him have more solo clips to put in there instead of clips when he was in the Shield.

It will all come together soon.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Well, hoes gonna hoe


Well he's now being pimped out by the grandmaster pimp daddy with the golden shovel. That song is more than appropriate. I can see Trips playing that for Roman and Dean :lol


----------



## Wynter

Here, for you hoes who don't feel like skipping through Main Event to see Seth in all his glory.

His promo and match :

http://thepunknation.smugmug.com/Videos/Seth-Rollins/i-Lmvw4m4


Seth really feeling himself huh. Don't know how to act now that he's on his suit and tie shit.


----------



## Bushmaster

Telos said:


> The tron and theme are generic, both I'd expect to get improvements in the coming weeks
> 
> Side note: watching Main Event and seeing Rollins enter the ring through the stage as opposed to the crowd still feels weird, this will take some getting used to. :lol


There should be a waterslide that goes to the ring. It can be filled with the tears of Shield fans heartbroken over what he has done. That would be a pretty good and heelish entrance. Plus I'm sure he wouldn't do it in a suit or riot gear so some girls might enjoy it :draper2


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Well, hoes gonna hoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, *it's his old NXT theme*. I would be more worried if they specifically made that for him recently. I think it's just filler theme until they properly put one together and a nice titantron. I haven't seen his titantron, but I'm sure they'd rather him have more solo clips to put in there instead of clips when he was in the Shield.
> 
> It will all come together soon.


Except it isn't.






Similar style, but not the same.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Here, for you hoes who don't feel like skipping through Main Event to see Seth in all his glory.
> 
> His promo and match :
> 
> http://thepunknation.smugmug.com/Videos/Seth-Rollins/i-Lmvw4m4
> 
> 
> Seth really feeling himself huh. Don't know how to act now that he's on his suit and tie shit.


He still wearing too much clothes :no: and needs to shave that beard, good lord. But it was damn good promo tho.


----------



## Wynter

Seth is going to start coming out on some









shit like that :lol Boy is getting all types of cocky and loving this role. I can dig it though. Pimps gotta pimp :


EDIT: I thought someone posted one of Seth's old entrance songs and it was the same...oops :lol


----------



## SonoShion

I want Seth to get Burn in my Light as his theme. Fucking Blandy, how can you hate this song?


----------



## Bushmaster

Yakuza said:


> I want Seth to get Burn in my Light as his theme. Fucking Blandy, how can you hate this song?


Maybe it didn't fit who he was trying to be.


----------



## Wynter

They need to find a song better fit for this cockier persona he has. He's not out here swinging his hair around and dancing wild like he's in a mosh pit at the moment. That was more his NXT/FCW thing.

Maybe he will when he turns back Face he can go back to a rockier theme, but right now? Seth needs something new and fresh.

I'm sure WWE is back there trying to cook something up. Triple H can't let his boy go out there with that CAW theme for too long. Triple H does have a reputation to uphold you know


----------



## SonoShion

Jim Johnston needs to deliver again seeing on what disaster he produced for Cesaro.


----------



## Wynter

That was Jim? I thought those CFO(whatever they're called) guys have been doing the entrances now??

But they did do the Real Americans theme(right?) so I guess they got some talent in them somewhere :lol


And they also made my ringtone so I can't hate them for that Seth song :

*Plays Rusev's theme and twerks*


----------



## Shenroe

SubZero3:16 said:


> " We" or do you mean you? :side: :lol
> 
> It ended with her declaring that I'm a terrible person and then two minutes later asking when's the next time I'm available to go to the mall. FML.


Yes ok i confess i'm guilty









So to be continued i guess. hmm..:angel



WynterWarm12 said:


> Here, for you hoes who don't feel like skipping through Main Event to see Seth in all his glory.
> 
> His promo and match :
> 
> http://thepunknation.smugmug.com/Videos/Seth-Rollins/i-Lmvw4m4
> 
> 
> Seth really feeling himself huh. Don't know how to act now that he's on his suit and tie shit.


Thank you, for some reasons it's not on the dean-ambrose.net or whatever the hell it's called now vimeo page.


----------



## Telos

CFO$ did Cesaro post WM30


----------



## Shenroe

Jim Johnston did the Shield right? Why did he stop there, couldn't he do seth theme too?.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth really feeling himself huh. Don't know how to act now that he's on his suit and tie shit.


... if Seth approached me in that suit I would be on my knees so fast. :agree:


----------



## Wynter

You would be on your knees for him even if Seth arrived in a trash bag :side:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Ah, you know me so well.


----------



## Deptford

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NRuJLHc40

Idk about Sethy, but I remembered a song that should be Ambrose's theme eventually. This band's entire body of work and style reeks of Ambrose. I always bring the conversation back to Ambrose, I'm sort ov sorry. Anyways; 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NRuJLHc40

"I think it's safe to say... your days of wine and roses are over.."


----------



## Telos

Shenroe said:


> Jim Johnston did the Shield right? Why did he stop there, couldn't he do seth theme too?.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWE_Music_Group#Single_releases

For whatever the reason may be, Johnston seems to have scaled back whereas we've heard a lot more of CFO$'s material. In 2014, Johnston has only made Brodus Clay's heel theme, and an NXT theme for Bo Dallas. Aside from that it's been all CFO$ in 2014, a development I am NOT happy with.


----------



## Wynter

CFO$ are very hit and miss. They need to be more consistent. 

I don't understand how they can come up with a theme like Jack Swagger's and then shit all over when it comes to Cesaro's :lol


----------



## The Bloodline

Did you guys see the behind the scenes video for the commercial. :faint::faint::faint: The part when he says "you cant call me out,just go with it" is too cute.


----------



## SonoShion

Who the heck are CFO$?


----------



## PUNKY

Yakuza said:


> Who the heck are CFO$?


They did paige's theme so they can produce good theme's but yeah cesaro's... hhm not one of their best.
EDIT yeah i'd never heard of them before paige's theme. Seem to be pretty new, Taking over from johnstone.


----------



## Deptford

Did they do a wyatts theme too? Is a good theme


----------



## SonoShion

Meh, still. Johnston is the MAN. Can't believe they're dropping him to get someone more "hip and modern".



Deptford said:


> Did they do a wyatts theme too? Is a good theme


No. It's Mark Crozer's song.


----------



## PUNKY

Deptford said:


> Did they do a wyatts theme too? Is a good theme


Don't think so but yeah fucking love the wyatt theme. Agreed with sono though, Why the hell would they drop johnstone ? So stupid. It's like their just slowly phasing him out.


----------



## Telos

Telos said:


> Looking at Rollins' titantron, I think I've seen that font used for another wrestler's titantron but I can't quite put my finger on it. I know I've seen it before.


So... I think I may have solved the puzzle:



















Wolf's Bane font

Tested on Microsoft Word:



















My goodness, that was exhausting. :lol I wish I put _half_ the effort on things that actually matter.


----------



## SonoShion

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Don't think so but yeah fucking love the wyatt theme. Agreed with sono though, Why the hell would they drop johnstone ? So stupid. It's like their just slowly phasing him out.


If they really do he needs to be inducted into the HOF.


----------



## Wynter

Sherlock Telos strikes again :mark: :mark: :mark:!!!


----------



## Divine Arion

Seth on Main Event :banderas

I'm enjoying Seth's heel antics. That smart ass, holier than thou attitude of his. Got to love that smug look on his face. He's so proud of himself lol. My only criticism is that I don't buy his relationship with Dean and Roman was strictly business all along...Not yet atleast. All that hugging, fist-bumping over the months...Would've preferred he said that he cared once but was just growing weary of saving them, the bickering between them, and so forth. It is WWE so continuity doesn't mean much to them lol. Plus it's that inner Shield fan that wants to preserve the memories enaldo

That being said though, I'm really looking forward to seeing how this shapes for him. Seth has already mocked them, but if he wants to convince us he never cared then he needs to devalue their friendship as much as possible. In turn, I want to see Dean continue to drive in that emotion from the betrayal. 

Kind of like this. Dean vs Seth in a nutshell: 










Ziggler vs Rollins was also great. It's weird to see Rollins still out in his Shield gear but perhaps he feels entitled to wear it since the Shield was his "creation." Though it's probably just to fill in until the seamstress makes something new for him. His new theme song needs to grow on me more too. 

For the PPV, I don't think any of them are going to get into the actual MITB match. They likely don't want Rollins to face Orton with him already in there. Plus why have Rollins go through all those extra guys when HHH and Orton could help to outnumber the champion in a singles feud? Maybe they're planning Rollins/HHH vs Ambrose/Reigns? Still early to tell though.



Spoiler:  Smackdown Spoilers



More promo time :banderas 

Maybe I'm just reading the reports wrong but did Roman's match even start with Barrett? If not, that's a shame since Barrett vs Reigns would be interesting. I don't even remember if they actually had a match together before. I guess Dean was told to leave ringside for the match and then 3MB came out to attack? 

Bray vs Dean kada I look forward to seeing these two lock up. I'm honestly not surprised that they had Dean lose. Bray needs the momentum back after his feud with Cena and this is a good way to get him in the title picture. Plus it's a good way to continue the Rollins vs Ambrose feud.


----------



## Deptford

Telos omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg :mark: :mark: :mark:
you are not human!! WE've created a monster


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts!

Hmmn Trips/Rollins V. The SHIELD could be real good. I jus' need more motivation for Seth's betrayal even if he "created" the SHIELD, his creation "ruled the world" and beat Evolution somewhat easily TWICE. Could make sense if they beat SHIELD at MITB and trips then says now that you've ended the shield here's your WWEWHC title shot as promised.


----------



## HBK4LIFE

Well we've heard Rollins new music, I wonder what ring attire he'll start wearing now.


----------



## Deptford

I kinda just want the program to be about Seth and Dean and leave trips out of it. Maybe have him do some fucked up shit to Reigns so Reigns kinda just goes away and fights HHH, leaving solely Dean to deal with the betrayal but it wouldn't make any sense for Roman not to care. 
Blah, I want a 1v1 feud that can drag on for months but I don't see one happening. It's still Evo vs The Shield when it boils down to it. 

I keep making the referance but it could be the modern day Eddie vs Mysterio feud if somehow they just got HHH and Reigns the fuck outta there  
srry not srry.


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched that Seth promo again, the more I listen to it the better it gets. Best part of that disappointing Raw.

Oh and MainEvent, some people are making a big deal over a few "boring" chants. You'll get that chant for any promo that is going a little long. He did play it off perfectly though


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts!

Deptford said:


> I kinda just want the program to be about Seth and Dean and leave trips out of it. Maybe have him do some fucked up shit to Reigns so Reigns kinda just goes away and fights HHH, leaving solely Dean to deal with the betrayal but it wouldn't make any sense for Roman not to care.
> Blah, I want a 1v1 feud that can drag on for months but I don't see one happening. It's still Evo vs The Shield when it boils down to it.
> 
> I keep making the referance but it could be the modern day Eddie vs Mysterio feud if somehow they just got HHH and Reigns the fuck outta there
> srry not srry.


Trips could jus' book the match that way Dean/Rollins and HHH/Reigns since it's one on one and the intense matches continue the rivalry organically, could work.


Get your "DC VS MARVEL/NUFF SAID", "FANGS OUT,ASS UP" T-Shirts and other unique apparel at www.saykwat.deco-shirts.com


----------



## Frico

Anyone know if there's a vid of this? :mark:


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts!

I love that his finisher is called the curb stomp in this pg/ pg 13/ non blood era.
Although Blackout would have been cool too.


Get your "BO KNOWS WRESTLING", "DC VS MARVEL/NUFF SAID", "FANGS OUT,ASS UP" T-Shirts and other unique apparel at www.saykwat.deco-shirts.com


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Jacq look what i found !!! :cheer


PUNKY!!!!!!!!! :cheer

That is just...an entire mountain of adorbs. What a thing to wake up to on a stormy day 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Hi guys, how you doing?
> 
> All this Reigns cuteness… just adorable.
> 
> Oh and no matter what Wynter says I don't have closeted lesbian at work trying to run me down. She did touch my hair today tho, and you guys know how I feel about unsolicited human contact. Might gotta cut a bitch soon :no:
> 
> Anyhoo bye!


ZERO BOO!!!!!!! *pokes you with a long stick*

SOMEONE TOUCHED YOU? Well...










Tsk, you're too attractive now for your own good :lmao You're getting the bipolar ones now.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Here, for you hoes who don't feel like skipping through Main Event to see Seth in all his glory.
> 
> His promo and match :
> 
> http://thepunknation.smugmug.com/Videos/Seth-Rollins/i-Lmvw4m4
> 
> 
> Seth really feeling himself huh. Don't know how to act now that he's on his suit and tie shit.


HALFIE!!!!! Spoiling me again!!! :cheer :dance

Now don't you all hate on my Wynter. I know she likes Bo, which is a crime in itself, but come on, she's the sweetest thing in the world.



Shenroe said:


> Yes ok i confess i'm guilty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to be continued i guess. hmm..:angel
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, for some reasons it's not on the dean-ambrose.net or whatever the hell it's called now vimeo page.


Doesn't involve Dean anymore :lol Thank you, Seth Rollins Fans.



Telos said:


> So... I think I may have solved the puzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf's Bane font
> 
> Tested on Microsoft Word:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, that was exhausting. :lol I wish I put _half_ the effort on things that actually matter.


:clap :clap :clap 

Just rent yourself out as a consulting detective, I swear


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yakuza said:


> I want Seth to get Burn in my Light as his theme. Fucking Blandy, how can you hate this song?



Either that or "My Time" please :mark:

As for CFO$ they do produce some good themes- Paige, Real Americans, Bo Dallas' previous theme which was great, Tyler Breeze's current and previous ones, I even like Sami Zayn's new one and the Ascension.

But others are not as good. Very hit and miss.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Either that or "My Time" please :mark:
> 
> As for CFO$ they do produce some good themes- Paige, Real Americans, Bo Dallas' previous theme which was great, Tyler Breeze's current and previous ones, I even like Sami Zayn's new one and the Ascension.
> 
> But others are not as good. Very hit and miss.


I agree. Paige currently has the best divas theme song, it's very fitting for her. Along with Bo Dallas' as well with that olympic feel. 

I just hope if its CFO$ will be the one producing Seth's theme song it has to be something he can relate to or the type of music he listens to. He's a punk rock/bands in general type of guy. I thought Parkway Drive's Wild Eyes fit him very well. Read that WWE is really investing into The Shield's individual characters, entrance music and ring gear. So we'll see.





Found this article as well. He clearly deserves the spotlight to where he is now.:cheer









http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2093633-looking-back-at-seth-rollins-pre-wwe-life-as-tyler-black?utm_campaign=tsiphone&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=twitter.com


----------



## JacqSparrow

TheVipersGirl said:


> I agree. Paige currently has the best divas theme song, it's very fitting for her. Along with Bo Dallas' as well with that olympic feel.
> 
> I just hope if its CFO$ will be the one producing Seth's theme song it has to be something he can relate to or the type of music he listens to. He's a punk rock/bands in general type of guy. I thought Parkway Drive's Wild Eyes fit him very well. Read that WWE is really investing into The Shield's individual characters, entrance music and ring gear. So we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this article as well. He clearly deserves the spotlight to where he is now.:cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2093633-looking-back-at-seth-rollins-pre-wwe-life-as-tyler-black?utm_campaign=tsiphone&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=twitter.com


Paige's theme song is perfect. I think it's the only Divas theme I actually went out and downloaded.

And Wild Eyes remains my favorite suggestion for Seth's theme. I really cannot get into My Time :lol I'm not too concerned about him getting a bad theme, though. Both the team and Seth will want to be careful about this since it could define him for the rest of his career. And Seth's so sensitive about music, he won't allow that to get messed up.


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


> ZERO BOO!!!!!!! *pokes you with a long stick*
> 
> 
> 
> HALFIE!!!!! Spoiling me again!!! :cheer :dance
> 
> Now don't you all hate on my Wynter. I know she likes Bo, which is a crime in itself, but come on, she's the sweetest thing in the world.


Tehe Zero said "Deppie *pats on head" earlier. You don't need a long stick, I think she is ok with contact as long as she is patting you on the head or doing something along those lines  

omg, I missed the Wynter hate :lol 
Yall mean.. But what's new :side: 
Wynter really is the sweetest thing though!! :dancingpenguin

but these b's get all sadistic on ppl's asses so really no one is safe :side::side:


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sherlock Telos strikes again :mark: :mark: :mark:!!!





Deptford said:


> Telos omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg :mark: :mark: :mark:
> you are not human!! WE've created a monster





JacqSparrow said:


> :clap :clap :clap
> 
> Just rent yourself out as a consulting detective, I swear


Also I just realized where else I found that font from.










:mark::mark::mark:

Guess that explains the font name 

Okay I can sleep peacefully now 

World Cup begins later today, and then SmackDown the next night. Feels good man. :ambrose


----------



## midnightmischief

omg that behind the scenes clip for the fatherhood ads was so good. I even paid attention to titus and alberto and their kids. so sweet the way romans daughter was holding his finger (cause theres no way her tiny little hand could hold his big ass hand :lmao ) then when he was telling her how much he misses her when he is away... awwwww 










made me laugh when Titus's sons were imitating their dads laugh. and alberto's son is a little cutie too...

thanks winter for posting that link for seths mainevent promo, I really could not be bothered watching the whole show. one question? 'tiny giraffe neck????' dolph what on earth does that mean :lmao 
have to admit, I think its quite brave that dolph keeps coming out (yeah I know kayfabe lol) just to get his arse kicked all the time plus getting pushed further down the totom pole as a result...


by the way, great to see you back zero. you have been missed. :cheer:cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> Tehe Zero said "Deppie *pats on head" earlier. You don't need a long stick, I think she is ok with contact as long as she is patting you on the head or doing something along those lines
> 
> omg, I missed the Wynter hate :lol
> Yall mean.. But what's new :side:
> Wynter really is the sweetest thing though!! :dancingpenguin
> 
> but these b's get all sadistic on ppl's asses so really no one is safe :side::side:



I like to be sure, Deppie  Zero boo can initiate contact.

And I will defend my Halfie to the end because it takes guts to do what she does 




Telos said:


> Also I just realized where else I found that font from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Guess that explains the font name
> 
> Okay I can sleep peacefully now
> 
> World Cup begins later today, and then SmackDown the next night. Feels good man. :ambrose


Oh yeah :lmao 

Still amusing how Seth shares that font with Kane too. Tsk, the Authority cutting costs on him already 




midnightmischief said:


> omg that behind the scenes clip for the fatherhood ads was so good. I even paid attention to titus and alberto and their kids. so sweet the way romans daughter was holding his finger (cause theres no way her tiny little hand could hold his big ass hand :lmao ) then when he was telling her how much he misses her when he is away... awwwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made me laugh when Titus's sons were imitating their dads laugh. and alberto's son is a little cutie too...
> 
> thanks winter for posting that link for seths mainevent promo, I really could not be bothered watching the whole show. one question? 'tiny giraffe neck????' dolph what on earth does that mean :lmao
> have to admit, I think its quite brave that dolph keeps coming out (yeah I know kayfabe lol) just to get his arse kicked all the time plus getting pushed further down the totom pole as a result...
> 
> 
> by the way, great to see you back zero. you have been missed. :cheer:cheer


:lol Not even Seth believed that he has a skinny little neck. I loved his little reactions to Dolph's promo. 

Well, it's what Dolph does now since they haven't bothered to give him an actual feud of his own since...forever :lol would be good if they could follow through on this, but nope, he falls by the wayside again once Dean and Seth officially get their beef on.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Because I'm being told to 'keep on topic' by Baines on Toast... *rolls eyes* just want to shout out to Telos for figuring out the font-type for Seth's Titantron. That's the kinda thing I usually do, waste copious amounts of hours looking into little things because they annoy the crap outta me. Shame I didn't put that much effort into my degree then maybe I would've gotten a First Class rather than 2:1 :lol 


P.S. Apologies if this is as seen as trying to fire people up but annoys the crap outta when people are quick to jump down your throat for one "off topic" post after you've added about four on-topic stuff to a great discussion. Oh well, what ya gonna do?


----------



## Joshi Judas

One of my pet peeves with Dolph's promo skills other than him trying to talk really fast and shout till his voice cracks when angry is he seems to borrow lines from other's promos now and then.

I remember once when he was with AJ and Big E, he was talking about how he didn't become successful because of the fans, but inspite of them. That line was almost identical to one from Punk's "Box with God" promo against The Rock. Then this week on Main Event, when he started saying "everyone in this building knows someone like you", it reminded me of Ambrose's promo this very week. So instead of paying attention to Ziggler, my attention went to someone else. And then Dolph said he's here to show the world :lmao and the tiny giraffe neck, wtf Dolph :lol

@Sparrow

You need to listen to "My Time" a few more times closely, impossible not to like that theme :cool2


----------



## Masquerade

Telos said:


> So... I think I may have solved the puzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf's Bane font
> 
> Tested on Microsoft Word:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, that was exhausting. :lol I wish I put _half_ the effort on things that actually matter.


dat journalism :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Divine Arion said:


> Kind of like this. Dean vs Seth in a nutshell:


This is more of what I'm wanting as well. This is just the start of this new feud, though. It will get even juicier with drama, yet. 



@TMR: Pay no mind. We all have had our moments of going off topic in here, but we all have been quick to make it back on topic. Some folk just don't like this thread, and/or us, so they're going to try to rile us up.
:jt3


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Because I'm being told to 'keep on topic' by Baines on Toast... *rolls eyes* just want to shout out to Telos for figuring out the font-type for Seth's Titantron. That's the kinda thing I usually do, waste copious amounts of hours looking into little things because they annoy the crap outta me. Shame I didn't put that much effort into my degree then maybe I would've gotten a First Class rather than 2:1 :lol
> 
> 
> P.S. Apologies if this is as seen as trying to fire people up but annoys the crap outta when people are quick to jump down your throat for one "off topic" post after you've added about four on-topic stuff to a great discussion. Oh well, what ya gonna do?


TMR, he insults me for writing fanfic so I've not exactly found his opinions worth much :lol



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> One of my pet peeves with Dolph's promo skills other than him trying to talk really fast and shout till his voice cracks when angry is he seems to borrow lines from other's promos now and then.
> 
> I remember once when he was with AJ and Big E, he was talking about how he didn't become successful because of the fans, but inspite of them. That line was almost identical to one from Punk's "Box with God" promo against The Rock. Then this week on Main Event, when he started saying "everyone in this building knows someone like you", it reminded me of Ambrose's promo this very week. So instead of paying attention to Ziggler, my attention went to someone else. And then Dolph said he's here to show the world :lmao and the tiny giraffe neck, wtf Dolph :lol
> 
> @Sparrow
> 
> You need to listen to "My Time" a few more times closely, impossible not to like that theme :cool2


Raven, I felt that way about Dolph's promo as well. I was like, waitaminute, didn't Dean say pretty much those exact words? Tsk :lol

I tried listening, I really did :lol But I turned it off halfway through the third time because it just wasn't clicking.

Wild Eyes, on the other hand :banderas

I'm super excited for Seth/Dean especially now that there's so much intensity involved already and they've barely begun.


----------



## Banez

tylermoxreigns said:


> Because I'm being told to 'keep on topic' by Baines on Toast... *rolls eyes* just want to shout out to Telos for figuring out the font-type for Seth's Titantron. That's the kinda thing I usually do, waste copious amounts of hours looking into little things because they annoy the crap outta me. Shame I didn't put that much effort into my degree then maybe I would've gotten a First Class rather than 2:1 :lol
> 
> 
> P.S. Apologies if this is as seen as trying to fire people up but annoys the crap outta when people are quick to jump down your throat for one "off topic" post after you've added about four on-topic stuff to a great discussion. Oh well, what ya gonna do?


that makes two of us then. Frankly funny he keeps reading the thread but having 0 contribution besides the red reps. Could describe him lot worse but that would just make the poor fella cry his eyes out to his mod friends again 

if he doesn't like the thread, why keep checking it out? Masochist much?


----------



## midnightmischief

Baines on toast is just trying to get attention. He keeps red repping me with no reason but all it does is make me laugh. I mean, seriously?? What's he trying to prove? 

Anyways, who's looking forward to smackdown? I know I am. However looking at the spoilers (I was weak lol)


Spoiler: for those who have read the spoilers



I fully expect plenty of reigns hate for him beating 4 guys



I am praying that the spoiler tags above worked as I a doing this on my phone app. If not- sorry

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Guys You know what to do if someone is flaming ya or giving ya trouble. Go to page 1 and read the first post. We don't need that kind of drama in our lives.


----------



## Banez

Calamity Glitch said:


> Guys You know what to do if someone is flaming ya or giving ya trouble. Go to page 1 and read the first post. We don't need that kind of drama in our lives.


that would work if the specific mod in question wouldn't be friends with the fella


----------



## midnightmischief

at the end of the day, I don't really care. I mean, what do red reps do anyway? they don't get you banned if you get a certain amount do they?  besides he is the only idiot red-repping me (wait for it lol) so its not like he can do much damage is it?

@ TMR tried to green rep you to counteract the red rep from he who must not be named but need to spread around more... :rep


----------



## CALΔMITY

Banez said:


> that would work if the specific mod in question wouldn't be friends with the fella


She's friendly towards just about anyone even if they act like asses. In the past, I've seen her call him out in the Chatbox and tell him to cut the shit out with flaming you guys. She doesn't take sides. She just does her job. Now if you guys are feeling harassed then let her know.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just go PM HitGirl if it gets too much guys, no need to flame anyone here. Or just green rep each other and balance it out :draper2

@Banez

HitGirl's one of the fairest mods around, like Caly said, she doesn't take sides.


----------



## Banez

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Just go PM HitGirl if it gets too much guys, no need to flame anyone here. Or just green rep each other and balance it out :draper2
> 
> @Banez
> 
> HitGirl's one of the fairest mods around, like Caly said, she doesn't take sides.


fair enough. I'm aware though that last few times we were told to pm her the response was "can't do anything" so yeah


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well she can't do anything about red rep. She already took his posting privileges away for the thread. Now if he is making degrading messages and whatnot within them then that could be another story. In any case, seeing everyone riled up and complaining about it is just what Baines wants so the best way to fight back is not even respond about it and go on with your lives.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Like I said just rep each other back or something :lol

Red reps aren't out of the rules as long as there aren't demeaning messages with them, so her hands are tied really.


----------



## lifebane

*Cena should join the shield.*

Why not?
At this point he could remain a face, change up his character a little and stay out of the main event whilst remaining relevant.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

What did Ambrose and Reigns ever do to you?


----------



## 260825

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

It'll break the chemistry and will seem as forced as when they suddenly tried to make the shield all about Reigns when Ambrose took front stage from the beginning & felt like the natural figurehead; but they seemed to have cooled their jets on that objective for the time being.


----------



## lifebane

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*



Wrastlemondu said:


> It'll break the chemistry and will seem as forced as when they suddenly tried to make the shield all about Reigns when Ambrose took front stage from the beginning & felt like the natural figurehead; but they seemed to have cooled their jets on that objective for the time being.


Not if it is done right and cena changes his character to match.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

Everything Cena touches turns into shit. For example the Usos after Payback werent really the same. You want the Shield to turn into shit? DO YOU?


----------



## The Sharpshooter

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

Couldn't think of a worse thing to happen to Reigns and Ambrose. Will completely destroy their momentum and take away the focus from them.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

So the fans can turn on the Shield while Ambrose and Reigns lose their spotlight? No thanks.


----------



## Tambrose

midnightmischief said:


> Baines on toast is just being a moron. He keeps red repping me with no reason but all it does is make me laugh. I mean, seriously?? What's he trying to prove? That he has the mind of a child?
> 
> Anyways, who's looking forward to smackdown? I know I am. However looking at the spoilers (I was weak lol)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for those who have read the spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I fully expect plenty of reigns hate for him beating 4 guys
> 
> 
> 
> I am praying that the spoiler tags above worked as I a doing this on my phone app. If not- sorry
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


PM'ing you in a sec- keep eye out for inbox 



Banez said:


> fair enough. I'm aware though that last few times we were told to pm her the response was "can't do anything" so yeah


She was lovely when I was having a convo with her  
The end result imo was more than a 'can't do anything', she did a few other things; other than for the red reps- for that she can't stop him as it's part of the board. Reactions are just what he wants so just ignore, nothing he says in mine actually has any worth so *shrug*. Hell just chuck him on ignore if it becomes more of a spam type thing.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*



lifebane said:


> Cena should join the shield.












I like the two remaining guys on The Shield. They should be given the opportunity to develop. If Cena joined them he would steal the spotlight from both Dean and Reigns. 

Personally I'd much rather have a guy like Ziggler join the Shield since he is already has been talking trash to Seth Rollins the other night.


----------



## DanielWyatt

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*









My feelings exactly


----------



## HBK4LIFE

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

I don't see the point in that since Reigns is gonna be getting a singles push later this year anyway. Plus they're not adding a third member.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I do not know what goes on the thread 

But World Cup + Smackdown match :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Shepard

Guys, _please_ don't call people morons/flame in general here. Like it's been said feel free to PM Hit-Girl (or me) if anything is up and we can deal with it.


Just watched raw. Mmmmmm that Ambrose promo. He's never forgiving Seth ever. This is the best. If I don't get a PPV Ambrose/Rollins match soon w/ the roles reversed from their last matches then I might cry. Hell this even sets up a reason for them to break up again if (when) they eventually reuinite in years time and Ambrose turns on Rollins.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

No, please don't let Cena anywhere near them again. It looked bloody awkward on Monday and seemed to be done just to get Cena some reaction for the night. As others have said, it would just ruin them.


----------



## Tambrose

Only now catching up and watching MainEvent- only up to HHH and Seth in the ring (not the match I keep hearing so much about yet)...

Damn as much as I'm an Ambrose-girl... I gotta admit, Rollins looks niiiiicccceeee in that suit.

If only he didn't break his brothers hearts  :sadpanda


----------



## WWE

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

No one should join the shield.


----------



## Enigmal

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

Remember the last time Cena joined a badass stable?


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

I cannot stress how much I truly detest this idea.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

This would be horrendous.


----------



## JC10

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

God, that would be brutal.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shepard said:


> Guys, _please_ don't call people morons/flame in general here. Like it's been said feel free to PM Hit-Girl (or me) if anything is up and we can deal with it.
> 
> 
> Just watched raw. Mmmmmm that Ambrose promo. He's never forgiving Seth ever. This is the best. If I don't get a PPV Ambrose/Rollins match soon w/ the roles reversed from their last matches then I might cry. Hell this even sets up a reason for them to break up again if *(when) they eventually reuinite in years time and Ambrose turns on Rollins.*


You JUST watched it now? GEEZ :lmao

Also yeah...Ambrose has GOTTA betray someone along the line. :ambrose


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

God no, I didn't like Cena tagging with them this past raw let alone join the Shield. That would kill all of their momentum that they have worked their asses to build since the start.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*



















To fill OP's need for such travesty.


----------



## Mindy_Macready

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

You think Ronda gonna do any better


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*



Mindy_Macready said:


> You think Ronda gonna do any better


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

:ambrose2


NOPE


----------



## White Glove Test

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*



lifebane said:


> Why not?
> At this point he could remain a face, change up his character a little and stay out of the main event whilst remaining relevant.


Why not? because the next thing you know Reigns and Ambrose will be getting booed just like Cena does. I think they should stay a 2 piece until they split for good.


----------



## ABrown

join the shield :HA

Cena's the new leader. Neon green flak jackets on deck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shepard said:


> Guys, _please_ don't call people morons/flame in general here. Like it's been said feel free to PM Hit-Girl (or me) if anything is up and we can deal with it.
> 
> 
> Just watched raw. Mmmmmm that Ambrose promo. He's never forgiving Seth ever. This is the best.* If I don't get a PPV Ambrose/Rollins match soon w/ the roles reversed from their last matches then I might cry.* Hell this even sets up a reason for them to break up again if (when) they eventually reuinite in years time and Ambrose turns on Rollins.


Sorry that was me, next time I'll just hit the mods up with anything. Cheers. 

If they don't do then they really are idiotic. I'm kinda torn though between striking whilst the iron is hot or letting it simmer and then have a match. Obviously we're going for MITB here but I'm still torn. It's almost like I want to see it but not so soon. I don't know, I always imagined their feud on the main roster having some involvement with a title. 

Maybe if the roles reverse again (ambrose - heel and rollins - face) then we can throw a title in further down the line.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

Did you not see how out of place Cena looked on the picture on Raw before the match?

There ya go then, no, Cena should not be a part of The Shield.


----------



## Banez

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*

hmm.. dno what i'm messing about right now lol.. didn't realise the thread was merged n thought i posted it on wrong thread -.-


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*



Banez said:


> hmm.. dno what i'm messing about right now lol.. didn't realise the thread was merged n thought i posted it on wrong thread -.-


lol it gets like that sometimes... I decide to check the thread again before logging off, and it's got like 5 more pages and I'm all like :cheer thinking something exciting is happening... and then :side:


Watched MainEvent match Rollins vs Ziggler, really liked it. Knew that Rollins would win, feeling bad for Dolph the last couple of months :sad: , but damn Rollins really knows how to make me all *shakes fist* at him. Smug talented bastard :side:

I hope Ziggler gets to stay involved in some way. Not to join the Shield or anything, although would've been a better choice then Cena *sigh*, but I love matches between either Rollins or Ambrose (no shade on Reigns, just can't remember him ever fighting him?)


----------



## Deptford

they call me hidden valley ranch. cuz the way I be dressing.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Shepard said:


> Just watched raw. Mmmmmm that Ambrose promo. He's never forgiving Seth ever. This is the best. If I don't get a PPV Ambrose/Rollins match soon w/ the roles reversed from their last matches then I might cry. Hell this even sets up a reason for them to break up again if (when) they eventually reuinite in years time and Ambrose turns on Rollins.


I don't think you will have to  We should get at least a Summerslam match out of these two. And I hope they kind of go back and forth on each other throughout their careers. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Sorry that was me, next time I'll just hit the mods up with anything. Cheers.
> 
> If they don't do then they really are idiotic. I'm kinda torn though between striking whilst the iron is hot or letting it simmer and then have a match. Obviously we're going for MITB here but I'm still torn. It's almost like I want to see it but not so soon. I don't know, I always imagined their feud on the main roster having some involvement with a title.
> 
> Maybe if the roles reverse again (ambrose - heel and rollins - face) then we can throw a title in further down the line.


I don't doubt we'll see Seth vs Dean for the world championship at least once within the next couple of years. Depending on how they run with this feud and how long Seth stays "corporate", we could even still see this with heel Seth/face Dean.


----------



## Rap God

> While WWE has teased a third member of The Shield this past week, it's said that there are currently no plans to bring a new member into the group with Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose.
> Also as of this week, Seth Rollins is not going to be an official member of Evolution.
> 
> One point of discussion within WWE right now is the ring gear that Rollins will be wearing now that he's not in The Shield.


Sorry if this has been posted before


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Well, well, well... Lookie what we have here...


Spoiler:  seth new profile pic

















Spoiler:  the thirst



dang he looks _fiiiine_


----------



## Super Sonic

I'd appreciate if the OP added this to the starting post.

Below is a compiled list of every good to great match in Shield history.

TLC 2012 - vs. Team Hell No & Ryback
Elimination Chamber 2013 - vs. Sheamus, Ryback, & John Cena
Raw 2/18/2013 - vs. Sheamus, Ryback, & Chris Jericho
Raw 4/22/2013 - vs. Team Hell No & Undertaker
Raw 4/29/2013 - vs. John Cena & Team Hell No
Raw 5/20/2013 - vs. Team Hell No & Kofi Kingston
Smackdown 5/24/2013 - vs. Sheamus, Randy Orton, & Kofi Kingston
Raw 5/27/2013 - Rollins & Reigns vs. Team Hell No
Raw 6/3/2013 - vs. Team Hell No & Randy Orton
Raw 6/10/2013 - Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan
Smackdown 6/14/2013 - vs. Team Hell No & Randy Orton
MITB 2013 - Rollins & Reigns vs. The Usos
Raw 8/26/2013 - Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan
Smackdown 9/6/2013 - Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan
Raw 9/9/2013 - Ambrose vs. Daniel Bryan
Smackdown 9/13/2013 - vs. Dolph Ziggler & The Usos
Raw 9/16/2013 - Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler
Raw 9/16/2013 - Reigns vs. Daniel Bryan
Smackdown 9/20/2013 - vs. Daniel Bryan & The Uso
Smackdown 9/27/2013 - vs. Dolph Ziggler, Kofi Kingston, & Rob Van Dam
Raw 9/30/2013 - vs. Dolph Ziggler & The Usos
Battleground 2013 - Rollins & Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes
Raw 10/14/2013 - Rollins & Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes
Smackdown 10/18/2013 - vs. Goldust, Cody Rhodes, & Daniel Bryan
Raw 10/21/2013 - Ambrose vs. Daniel Bryan
Smackdown 10/25/2013 - w/ Randy Orton vs. Goldust, Cody Rhodes, Big E, & Daniel Bryan
Hell in a Cell 2013 - Rollins & Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. The Usos
Raw 11/18/2013 - w/ The Wyatt Family vs. Goldust, Cody Rhodes, The Usos, CM Punk, & Daniel Bryan
Survivor Series 2013 - w/ Real Americans vs. Goldust, Cody Rhodes, The Usos, & Rey Mysterio
Raw 12/9/2013 - Ambrose vs. CM Punk
Raw 12/16/2013 - vs. The Usos & CM Punk
Raw 12/23/2013 - vs. Big E, John Cena, & CM Punk
Smackdown 12/27/2013 - Rollins vs. John Cena
Smackdown 1/3/2014 - vs. The Usos & CM Punk
Raw 1/6/2014 - Reigns vs. CM Punk
Royal Rumble 2014 - Royal Rumble match (Shield heavily showcased)
Raw 1/27/2014 - vs. Sheamus, John Cena, & Daniel Bryan
Smackdown 1/31/2014 - vs. Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, & Rey Mysterio
Smackdown 2/14/2014 - vs. Christian, Sheamus, & Daniel Bryan
Elimination Chamber 2014 - vs. The Wyatt Family
Raw 3/3/2014 - vs. The Wyatt Family
Raw 3/24/2014 - Ambrose & Rollins vs. Real Americans
Main Event 4/8/2014 - vs. The Wyatt Family
Extreme Rules 2014 - vs. Batista, Triple H, & Randy Orton
Raw 5/5/2014 - vs. The Wyatt Family
Payback 2014 - vs. Batista, Triple H, & Randy Orton


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well, well, well... Lookie what we have here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  seth new profile pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the thirst
> 
> 
> 
> dang he looks _fiiiine_


:faint:

VERY fine.


----------



## RCSheppy

Ronda Rousey for the 3rd Shield member. That would be money!


----------



## Bushmaster

He looks pretty damn good in a suit. Especially the all black one.


----------



## Wynter

Ronda Rousey would destroy the Divas division. There would be no hope :lmao

Matter fact, please come to WWE Ronda and just Brock Lesnar most of these "Divas" to oblivion. 



Seth is so money though. The way he's owning this role is gloroius in my book.
The crowd started chanting boring towards the end of his Main Event promo and he just let them do it for a few seconds, savoring it all before smirking and continuing. 

I will say this again: Heel/Cocky/Asshole Seth is everything :

*Believe in Sith Rollins!!*









I'm going to spam the fuck out of this gif for the next month, because it's so perfect lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ronda Rousey would destroy the Divas division. There would be no hope :lmao
> 
> Matter fact, please come to WWE Ronda and just Brock Lesnar most of these "Divas" to oblivion.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth is so money though. The way he's owning this role is gloroius in my book.
> The crowd started chanting boring towards the end of his Main Event promo and he just let them do it for a few seconds, savoring it all before smirking and continuing.
> 
> I will say this again: Heel/Cocky/Asshole Seth is everything :
> 
> *Believe in Sith Rollins!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to spam the fuck out of this gif for the next month, because it's so perfect lol


Lest we forget these gifs...




























:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Half serious and half thirst, long pants and no shirt Seth is best for business :lol

I don't know if their Shield gear has spoiled me, but I don't know if want to see any of them in trunks again :lol

Just take the upper half of his Shield gear off, and I'm a happy woman :


----------



## Nicole Queen

Dean's face :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

Nicole Queen said:


> Dean's face :lmao


Look at my sig.."he has won at this game called life" i'm telling you.


----------



## CALΔMITY

If only that picture was of better quality, that could totally be a great smiley. Hell, almost all of Dean's expressions would make great smilies. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> If only that picture was of better quality, that could totally be a great smiley. Hell, almost all of Dean's expressions would make great smilies. :lol


I'm sure someone can polish that pic up and make it of smiley quality. He is a frigging walking meme/smiley. A gift to the internet without realising it. :lol


----------



## Wynter

Seth Rollins turns heel and joins the Devil himself: Over 6 superstars are released the next week. And the worst of it all, no more 3MB 

Even JTG was released! No one is safe!!!!










#BlameSeth2014


 

Ya'll know Seth's a Diva. Triple H probably had to fire a couple people to meet all his demands :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm sure someone can polish that pic up and make it of smiley quality. He is a frigging walking meme/smiley. A gift to the internet without realising it. :lol


He is special 

We need a whole section of just Ambrose smileys :agree:


----------



## Deptford

AYOO I made another raw reivew cuz Im bored. 

If u wanna hear me voice my opinions in a (somewhat) better fashion than I am able to on the forums you can watch it.
Also, I was just kinda high and uhh... felt like doing it :lmao :lmao 

but here it iz if you want to waste 15 minutes  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUQJ8WHvDFU

You gotta turn the volume way up cuz I am quiet talker  
AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT WOULD WANT TO PITCH IN FOR MY REVIEWS AND MAYBE FORM A PANEL OR SOME SHIT lol


----------



## midnightmischief

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well, well, well... Lookie what we have here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  seth new profile pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the thirst
> 
> 
> 
> dang he looks _fiiiine_



geez, strickly a reigns girl here but MAN he looks good. lol


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> AYOO I made another raw reivew cuz Im bored.
> 
> If u wanna hear me voice my opinions in a (somewhat) better fashion than I am able to on the forums you can watch it.
> Also, I was just kinda high and uhh... felt like doing it :lmao :lmao
> 
> but here it iz if you want to waste 15 minutes
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUQJ8WHvDFU
> 
> You gotta turn the volume way up cuz I am quiet talker
> AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT WOULD WANT TO PITCH IN FOR MY REVIEWS AND MAYBE FORM A PANEL OR SOME SHIT lol


Deppie Love!! :cheer

A green rep for you : And now to add High Deppie to my list of favorite Deppies :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Without CM Punk, Dean Ambrose is Mr. Gifs WWE :bow

So may releases today, someone has been having fun in WWE 


Brasil is losing :shocked:


----------



## Wynter

I don't think there's enough space in the smiley box to fit all the glorious faces that Dean makes :lol

Raw alone probably gave us like 15 new smileys


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Deppie Love!! :cheer
> 
> A green rep for you : And now to add High Deppie to my list of favorite Deppies :lol


Aww, Wynter, you're too much, girl! 



:dance:dance

Now go get people to make reviews with me so I can be youtube famous!! :lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Deptford said:


> AYOO I made another raw reivew cuz Im bored.
> 
> If u wanna hear me voice my opinions in a (somewhat) better fashion than I am able to on the forums you can watch it.
> Also, I was just kinda high and uhh... felt like doing it :lmao :lmao
> 
> but here it iz if you want to waste 15 minutes
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUQJ8WHvDFU
> 
> You gotta turn the volume way up cuz I am quiet talker
> AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT WOULD WANT TO PITCH IN FOR MY REVIEWS AND MAYBE FORM A PANEL OR SOME SHIT lol


What a fucking cool video man, fuck that was fucking legit just fuck I was motherfucking marking for that fucking video, like fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck just fuck :bow






















Just kidding dude, was sported entertained tbh


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> AYOO I made another raw reivew cuz Im bored.
> 
> If u wanna hear me voice my opinions in a (somewhat) better fashion than I am able to on the forums you can watch it.
> Also, I was just kinda high and uhh... felt like doing it :lmao :lmao
> 
> but here it iz if you want to waste 15 minutes
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUQJ8WHvDFU
> 
> You gotta turn the volume way up cuz I am quiet talker
> AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT WOULD WANT TO PITCH IN FOR MY REVIEWS AND MAYBE FORM A PANEL OR SOME SHIT lol


Deppie when you start going off on Daniel Bryan. Shiiiiit. Your dislike for him, oh lord :lol 

Sacrilege that you do not know that my fellow Brit is the GOAT IC champ at this time 

Not gonna lie your no fucks attitude kills me :cheer :lol


----------



## Wynter

That's the only flaw in my Deppie Love. His hate for Daniel Bryan strains our friendship :side:


----------



## Deptford

I think I go off on him on like 4 separate occasions during a 15 span.  
#BlameDanielBryan 

and :lol @ SableRyder, I'm from the south. We substitute an appropriate vocabulary for cuss words  That's my excuse. 



Dude, I JUST remembered Barrett is the champ!! :lmao 
You guys are too nice 4 watching


----------



## Joshi Judas

James Fowler?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

^







???


----------



## Deptford

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> James Fowler?


Yeah, it's my friend's account. I forgot my password to mine and I'm too lazy to make up a new email address  

How do you know my name isn't james fowler, anyways raven?? :


----------



## Shenroe

Deptford said:


> Yeah, it's my friend's account. I forgot my password to mine and I'm too lazy to make up a new email address
> 
> How do you know my name isn't james fowler, anyways raven?? :


You said you were south american lol :tommy


----------



## Joshi Judas

You're like from Dorne, so you'll have a Martell name not a Stark one :lol


----------



## Deptford

Nah, I'm from the south of the USA, not south america. I wish I didn't live in Alabama/ the middle of nowhere / Dorne


But ya Rave, my real last name is Lucas. I think that's a fairly martell name


----------



## SubZero3:16

*leaves a puppy for Wynter*










I just wanna say that I'm really sowwy in advance *runs*


----------



## Divine Arion

WynterWarm12 said:


> I will say this again: Heel/Cocky/Asshole Seth is everything :
> 
> *Believe in Sith Rollins!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to spam the fuck out of this gif for the next month, because it's so perfect lol


Believe in the power of the suit. 

:done



Nicole Queen said:


> Dean's face :lmao


:banderas 




Jarsy1 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before


Per the Shield article about there being no plans for a third Shield member. For some reason it won't show up for me in the quoting. 

Honestly I hope the Shield stays as is until they go their separate ways. The chemistry between Dean and Roman is just really amazing right now and Seth needs the feud to stay within the boundaries of his former teammates and the Authority to grow his character. Shoehorning in a new person cheapens the personal heat between Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns and the overall history of the group.


----------



## Tambrose

Sith Rollins said:


> He looks pretty damn good in a suit. Especially the all black one.


I actually prefer the grey one on him, I like the contrast between the suit and shirt better. Also, it looks more 'modern corporate' to me.



Nicole Queen said:


> Dean's face :lmao


That guy, man.... that guy. :faint: :bow



Deptford said:


> Nah, I'm from the south of the USA, not south america. I wish I didn't live in Alabama/ the middle of nowhere / Dorne
> 
> 
> But ya Rave, my real last name is Lucas. I think that's a fairly martell name



Careful- Sherlock Telos might get on the case


----------



## Deptford

Yes, I am trying to catfish all of you via Raw Reviews. 
Honestly, tell Telos to try and find another person that dislikes Bryan as much as me with as much disdain as I have though :lmao 

speaking of reviews though (ugh don't want it to seem like I've been on about them all day) my fav reviewer bruce blitz didn't put one up this week 0_o 
It actually kind of angers me because I look forward to his review lots.. :side::side::side:
I hope he's alright. I actually listen to the full 4 hours of his reviews over the span of the week to keep me entertained at home. Pissed me tf off without one this week. 

Anyways, Shield. Topic. Hmmm. Uhh. 
I actually tuned out of Seth's promo on Main event and the "boring" chants almost immediately followed. I'm ashamed that my attention span is the same as a casual viewer's :lol
\
OMG AMbrose's face. Like 'Well... I'm fucking stuck with THIS guy. I have ceased to give a fuck!" :lmao :lmao 
He's so mean 
/
Seth's all black suit = Evolution name change approaching - The Dark Side


----------



## Wynter

:lmao omg Bruce Blitz and his friends are hilariously terrible.

The hate he has for Cena is damned admirable. He was so pissed after Payback, he even started sweating mid rant :lmao

And that dude with the lisp(forgot his name) he's such an indie snob


----------



## Bushmaster

I don't know why you listen to Bruce Blitzed, his opinions are 10 times worse than the worst on here. Anyone who hates Cena as much as him must have some mental problem, wouldn't be surprised if he calls Cena a cancer too. 

He's a huge geek for the 90s it seems. AE and Michael Joradn, I wouldn't be shocked if he did like the Shield since they always seemed badass.


----------



## Deptford

Yeah, he's super pro Shield, so that's a big draw for me 
He likes Reigns the most out of The Shield though <_< 
He doesn't watch the indies apparently so he hasn't seen Dean at his best and of course he's gonna pick the badass guy over the high flyer. 

Bruce is def. stuck in the 90's and Mad Genius (That's his name Wynter) just talks about how everything in WWE is watered down etc. etc. etc. (insert typical indy lover comments) 

But of course Mad Genius gives no credit to Ambrose even though he is an indy mark. He's your a typical workrate, high flyer mark.... The worstt.. For some reason these guys think Japan is the be all end all to "good" wrestling too. Never gives any other indy wrestling promotion other than RoH love because the other ones aren't affiliated with Japan. 
(Like forreal, I understand that CZW is kinda shabby but it's pretty fucking cool too..) 

I just dislike how these snobs seem to not care at all about Mexico but go on to think the wrestling that happens in every other country should fall under their "need to know to be hip" radar. Lucahor style is so interesting. Mexico gets no love. Done ranting.. 

Now you guys got me all fired up!! :lmao :lmao 


I just like how they're all friends and the discussions they end up having are fun to listen to and it's fun at the end of it all, and if you keep an open mind, they can sort of justify the way they think past just the typical stereotypes of how they come off. I just like observing other people, I think too is actually probably 90% of why i listen. I'll listen to anyone. 0_o
If you can get past your first impression of them, they don't have *completely *terrible ideals about the business.
I look at it as entertainment with a slight bit of insight.

EDIT; OMG Wynter, Bruce almost died after Payback. I was honestly awkwarded out so hard listening to that!! :lol 
He had another one where he just screamed at Mad Genius for like an hour because Mad Genius said Cena had an alright match with Cesaro :lmao 
Like, damn, you're a grown man and that's how you talk to your friends? -.-


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth is so money though. The way he's owning this role is gloroius in my book.
> The crowd started chanting boring towards the end of his Main Event promo and he just let them do it for a few seconds, savoring it all before smirking and continuing.
> 
> I will say this again: Heel/Cocky/Asshole Seth is everything :
> 
> *Believe in Sith Rollins!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to spam the fuck out of this gif for the next month, because it's so perfect lol


His reactions on Main Event were priceless :lol

And that gif is EVERYTHING.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Lest we forget these gifs...


Oh TMR :clap:clap:clap



WynterWarm12 said:


> Half serious and half thirst, long pants and no shirt Seth is best for business :lol
> 
> I don't know if their Shield gear has spoiled me, but I don't know if want to see any of them in trunks again :lol
> 
> Just take the upper half of his Shield gear off, and I'm a happy woman :


Would very interesting if Seth started gradually shedding the Shield gear like this :lol



Nicole Queen said:


> Dean's face :lmao


Oh Dean :lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth Rollins turns heel and joins the Devil himself: Over 6 superstars are released the next week. And the worst of it all, no more 3MB
> 
> Even JTG was released! No one is safe!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #BlameSeth2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll know Seth's a Diva. Triple H probably had to fire a couple people to meet all his demands :lol


That gif creeps me out :lol

Well, you cut the dead weight loose... :evil: But not 3MB 



SubZero3:16 said:


> *leaves a puppy for Wynter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna say that I'm really sowwy in advance *runs*


*Gasp* What will you do, Zero???


----------



## Joshi Judas

I don't know how you listen to Bruce Blitz. 4-5 hour reviews for a 3 hour Raw :lmao :ti :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This thread would have to be quarantined if Ambrose got released* :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

The Reigns Train said:


> *This thread would have to be quarantined if Ambrose got released* :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

omg guys thanks for all the reps, feeling the love...  I really hope they don't disband this thread. it is such a great little community we have here.

anyways, back on topic. lol


I think there would be a MAJOR riot if ambrose or reigns got released. as silly as WWE are some times, I don't think they are suicidal. lol

I first laughed at the comment earlier about seth being a diva and wanting the cuts (or something along those lines) but then I thought about his comments a few weeks ago about hating 3MB :lmao thought that it fitted somehow, until I realised that slater was still around... wasn't he the one seth hated the most. :

as a kind hearted soul, I couldn't help wondering how Colby, jon and joe are feeling at the moment having to act out all this hate for each other. I mean, yeah it is all kayfabe, but I could not imagine having to go to work and beat the crap out of my best friend then maybe meet up afterwards for a drink or just to hang out.
even if they weren't that close outside of work, they used to travel together all the time, now Colby is going it alone (with others) surely that must feel weird.

what do you guys think?


----------



## JacqSparrow

The Reigns Train said:


> *This thread would have to be quarantined if Ambrose got released* :lol


There'd be hell to pay if any of the three get released :lol

And I think they should be pretty used to it--it's been the nature of the beast since forever. Especially with their experience in the indies. The new travel arrangements must feel strange , but well, for all we know they could still be bro-ing it out on the phone or something :lol And Roman's broken out of the trio to travel with Trips in the past, if I remember correctly...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tumblr would have a WW3 on a grander scale than Ambrose's fangirls bitching over someone who breathed on him.


----------



## midnightmischief

I just watched the backstage pass interview (again) I am fully loving these two together... lol 

its funny you know, I thought for a while there that there would be no way I could like dean ambrose in a fangirl way. I thought he looked way too much like my brother and that was just creepy. However, just in this last week, I don't know if maybe he is 'styling' his hair different or what? but he is becoming more interesting for me to look at...
pish, it could just be that he is using his facial expressions more and I have actually noticed the dimples everyone goes on about. hahahaha


now I am feeling disloyal....

hmmmmmmm this calls for some roman spam. sorry peeps, it has to be done... ::::angel:angel:angel



Spoiler: so I don't get in trouble for too much spam lol






















































by the way, this last pic is now the background on my phone - finding it really hard to put my phone down lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well, well, well... Lookie what we have here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  seth new profile pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the thirst
> 
> 
> 
> dang he looks _fiiiine_


black on black:ex::bow


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Super Sonic said:


> I'd appreciate if the OP added this to the starting post.
> 
> Below is a compiled list of every good to great match in Shield history.
> 
> TLC 2012 - vs. Team Hell No & Ryback
> Elimination Chamber 2013 - vs. Sheamus, Ryback, & John Cena
> Raw 2/18/2013 - vs. Sheamus, Ryback, & Chris Jericho
> Raw 4/22/2013 - vs. Team Hell No & Undertaker
> Raw 4/29/2013 - vs. John Cena & Team Hell No
> Raw 5/20/2013 - vs. Team Hell No & Kofi Kingston
> Smackdown 5/24/2013 - vs. Sheamus, Randy Orton, & Kofi Kingston
> Raw 5/27/2013 - Rollins & Reigns vs. Team Hell No
> Raw 6/3/2013 - vs. Team Hell No & Randy Orton
> Raw 6/10/2013 - Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan
> Smackdown 6/14/2013 - vs. Team Hell No & Randy Orton
> MITB 2013 - Rollins & Reigns vs. The Usos
> Raw 8/26/2013 - Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan
> Smackdown 9/6/2013 - Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan
> Raw 9/9/2013 - Ambrose vs. Daniel Bryan
> Smackdown 9/13/2013 - vs. Dolph Ziggler & The Usos
> Raw 9/16/2013 - Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler
> Raw 9/16/2013 - Reigns vs. Daniel Bryan
> Smackdown 9/20/2013 - vs. Daniel Bryan & The Uso
> Smackdown 9/27/2013 - vs. Dolph Ziggler, Kofi Kingston, & Rob Van Dam
> Raw 9/30/2013 - vs. Dolph Ziggler & The Usos
> Battleground 2013 - Rollins & Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes
> Raw 10/14/2013 - Rollins & Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes
> Smackdown 10/18/2013 - vs. Goldust, Cody Rhodes, & Daniel Bryan
> Raw 10/21/2013 - Ambrose vs. Daniel Bryan
> Smackdown 10/25/2013 - w/ Randy Orton vs. Goldust, Cody Rhodes, Big E, & Daniel Bryan
> Hell in a Cell 2013 - Rollins & Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. The Usos
> Raw 11/18/2013 - w/ The Wyatt Family vs. Goldust, Cody Rhodes, The Usos, CM Punk, & Daniel Bryan
> Survivor Series 2013 - w/ Real Americans vs. Goldust, Cody Rhodes, The Usos, & Rey Mysterio
> Raw 12/9/2013 - Ambrose vs. CM Punk
> Raw 12/16/2013 - vs. The Usos & CM Punk
> Raw 12/23/2013 - vs. Big E, John Cena, & CM Punk
> Smackdown 12/27/2013 - Rollins vs. John Cena
> Smackdown 1/3/2014 - vs. The Usos & CM Punk
> Raw 1/6/2014 - Reigns vs. CM Punk
> Royal Rumble 2014 - Royal Rumble match (Shield heavily showcased)
> Raw 1/27/2014 - vs. Sheamus, John Cena, & Daniel Bryan
> Smackdown 1/31/2014 - vs. Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, & Rey Mysterio
> Smackdown 2/14/2014 - vs. Christian, Sheamus, & Daniel Bryan
> Elimination Chamber 2014 - vs. The Wyatt Family
> Raw 3/3/2014 - vs. The Wyatt Family
> Raw 3/24/2014 - Ambrose & Rollins vs. Real Americans
> Main Event 4/8/2014 - vs. The Wyatt Family
> Extreme Rules 2014 - vs. Batista, Triple H, & Randy Orton
> Raw 5/5/2014 - vs. The Wyatt Family
> Payback 2014 - vs. Batista, Triple H, & Randy Orton


thankyou, ill be watching these matches over the weekend. :clap


----------



## Tambrose

The Reigns Train said:


> *This thread would have to be quarantined if Ambrose got released* :lol


... don't you even joke about that! :side:



Nicole Queen said:


>


:clap haha that gif is awesome... I was expecting a bite and then, nope... cat-swipe!



midnightmischief said:


> as a kind hearted soul, I couldn't help wondering how Colby, jon and joe are feeling at the moment having to act out all this hate for each other. I mean, yeah it is all kayfabe, but I could not imagine having to go to work and beat the crap out of my best friend then maybe meet up afterwards for a drink or just to hang out.
> even if they weren't that close outside of work, they used to travel together all the time, now Colby is going it alone (with others) surely that must feel weird.
> 
> what do you guys think?


I think they are fine with it, and fine about the money it's going to make them :lol :lol 
All three of them have had to do this kind of thing to their real-life friends in their careers, and Roman grew up in a wrestling family so I think it's all part and parcel for them really.

The travel thing probably feels weird after so long traveling together, but Dean and Seth would be used to that kind of thing pre-WWE, with travelling from show to show when working for different promotions. I would think if it was going to be hard on any of them, it would be Roman since he doesn't have as much travel experience compared to the other two... but who knows *shrug*. 
They have travelled with different people as well. There's been pics of Cesaro riding with the three of them, a recent one I saw with Bo Dallas riding with Dean and Roman... and of course the apparently much discussed on tumblr, pics of Dean and Renee Young travelling together.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: Cena should join the shield.*



Nicole Queen said:


> To fill OP's need for such travesty.


hell no.:ban


----------



## Nicole Queen

Spoiler:  Smackdown picture


----------



## Wynter

Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown picture


:banderas be still my wild heart...

One of my dream feuds captured in one picture :lenny

Says a lot about my weird ass for finding this pic hot. 

Oh well, Wynter's gonna Wynter :ambrose3


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown picture


GOODNESS :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

He might make Bray look "normal" in the long run.


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> :banderas be still my wild heart...
> 
> One of my dream feuds captured in one picture :lenny
> 
> Says a lot about my weird ass for finding this pic hot.
> 
> Oh well, Wynter's gonna Wynter :ambrose3


:lol I think someone else also looks like he finds this hot... :ambrose3


----------



## Wynter

If John Cena hasn't totally ruined Bray and WWE doesn't shit all over the momentum he has left, Bray vs Dean is a must. 

The promos alone would be devastating for my feels :mark:

Just watching both trying to out crazy each other and Bray probably ending up impressed and enamored with Dean's psycho ass :banderas

Edit: Listen, Nicole, I have a whole essay to write you and my lazy ass has to get to it :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> If John Cena hasn't totally ruined Bray and WWE doesn't shit all over the momentum he has left, Bray vs Dean is a must.
> 
> The promos alone would be devastating for my feels :mark:
> 
> Just watching both trying to out crazy each other and Bray probably ending up impressed and enamored with Dean's psycho ass :banderas
> 
> Edit: Listen, Nicole, I have a whole essay to write you and my lazy ass has to get to it :lmao


I'm still pissed they didn't go into verbal war before Elimination Chamber :side:

There's going to be some unappropriate touching between those two :lol

*@ Wynter* Waiting for that essay 

Your new sig :banderas Gonna save it for when I need to get my heart broken :sad:


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> If John Cena hasn't totally ruined Bray and WWE doesn't shit all over the momentum he has left, Bray vs Dean is a must.


If Bray Wyatt is feuding with Ambrose...that means he has no momentum left.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Pyro stealing all of Wynter's thunder with a one liner :lmao :clap :bow


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> :banderas be still my wild heart...
> 
> One of my dream feuds captured in one picture :lenny
> 
> *Says a lot about my weird ass for finding this pic hot.
> *
> Oh well, Wynter's gonna Wynter :ambrose3


you're not the only one  



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If Bray Wyatt is feuding with Ambrose...that means he has no momentum left.


I thought you liked both of them?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tambrose said:


> I thought you liked both of them?



You've done it now. Pandora's box has been opened. Brace yourself :lol


----------



## Wynter

Yea, that made no sense. So you call Bray feuding with Dean in the future a downgrade??

As far as I can see, Dean is higher on the pecking order than Bray who was too busy being fed to Cena unk2

Anywho. Ignoring Pyro's pressed and pessimistic ass :lol You must still be hurt from watching Sandow dancing in that leotard and Sheamus going over Barrett :lol

Bray vs Dean would be an amazing feud, where you have two workers who are perfect in their gimmicks and can equally carry a feud. 

Wow Raven, your standards for one liners are abysmal :lol #HopOffPyrosD


----------



## Kratosx23

Tambrose said:


> I thought you liked both of them?


I do. There are 4 genuinely good talents in this entire wretched company and both of them are on that list.

But I'm not blind. Bray Wyatt is far above Ambrose on the pecking order. A feud with him will be detrimental to Wyatt unless Ambrose is a main eventer, which I fully expect he never will be, much for the same reason as Bray Wyatt, he's too good to be one. WWE has never positioned Ambrose at a main event level and Bray Wyatt should not be feuding in the midcard with someone. Anything less than a feud with Cena, Bryan, etc is a massive drop down the card.

Just because I recognize that Ambrose has no status in the company doesn't mean I don't like him. As a matter of fact, I'd rather they didn't feud just on principle, so I don't have to put myself in the awkward position of wanting Ambrose to lose a feud.



> As far as I can see, Dean is higher on the pecking order than Bray who was too busy being fed to Cena unk2


Right, that's why Bray beat Ambrose on SmackDown to qualify for the title match. Because Ambrose is above him.

Bray Wyatt has lost 2 matches in his WWE career and they've been to the same person. Dean Ambrose has been on a cold streak longer than the Chicago Cubs.

There's no shame in losing to the top guy in the company, everybody does that. Believe me, Ambrose will be fed to Cena, you can be assured of that. Only his feud won't get nearly the attention that Cena/Wyatt has.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao oh there's no shame now?? All your bitching about Cena burying Wyatt was just for fun huh :ambrose3
Yeah, he may have had 2 official losses. But Cena has unofficially pinned and had that man beat at least 13 times since their feud started lol Bray needed a fucking child with a voice morpher and the power or Jesus Christ and his mother to win -___-

Cena put the icing on the cake for literally burying Wyatt who was knocked out and not moving(since they wanna act like there wasn't a big ass gap for everyone to see) :lmao

Oh boy! Brays going to be in MITB and not win!! :cheer. And good golly if he does win, he will just be a transitional champion until the real champ comes around :mark:. That main event playa status right there :

Bray is only in that match because Cena's big ol head will be in that match and their feud isn't over.

Ambrose has better things to worry about; like being part of one of the biggest angles at the moment. And please save your typing space. 

Yadyyadaya Dean's going to end up a jobber. Wah wah, this is all for Roman's big push Wahwahwah 

Just like, stop being a Del Rio and sucking all the fun out the place:lol

Bray's higher on the pecking order, yet he became a full course meal and dessert for Cena fpalm


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Watching two of my favourite posters on WF Pyro and Wynter go at it is cool, but spoiler tags would be nice :floyd1

It would be really nice guys.


----------



## Shenroe

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao oh there's no shame now?? All your bitching about Cena burying Wyatt was just for fun huh :ambrose3
> Yeah, he may have had 2 official losses. But Cena has unofficially pinned and had that man beat at least 13 times since their feud started lol Bray needed a fucking child with a voice morpher and the power or Jesus Christ and his mother to win -___-
> 
> Cena put the icing on the cake for literally burying Wyatt who was knocked out and not moving(since they wanna act like there wasn't a big ass gap for everyone to see) :lmao
> 
> Oh boy! Brays going to be in MITB and not win!! :cheer. And good golly if he does win, he will just be a transitional champion until the real champ comes around :mark:. That main event playa status right there :
> 
> Bray is only in that match because Cena's big ol head will be in that match and their feud isn't over.
> 
> Ambrose has better things to worry about; like being part of one of the biggest angles at the moment. And please save your typing space.
> 
> Yadyyadaya Dean's going to end up a jobber. Wah wah, this is all for Roman's big push Wahwahwah
> 
> Just like, stop being a Del Rio and sucking all the fun out the place:lol
> 
> Bray's higher on the pecking order when he became a full course meal and dessert for Cena lol



:clap Damn you went ham on that one lol. And this picture of bray and dean is definitely going in my sig in a couple of days.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hey I'm a bigger Ambrose fan than Wyatt but anyone saying Dean's higher on the totem pole than Bray is lying to themselves. 

Wyatt beat Bryan clean, how about that? Who's Ambrose pinned one on one? Wyatt got his own live entrance in his first Mania, 8 months in and faced the top star of the company. Who gets more singles match time and promo time? Who's been featured solo in a PPV poster? (Bray for Battleground btw) Who's more over with the crowd?

Since Payback, Wyatt's gotten a bit off track but he'll still be back. Ambrose will need some time to be built to that level.

You know what regardless of Pyro's pessimism, I'll go ahead and say it- Wyatt's winning MITB :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

Lol go for a gold wynter. I am totally in your corner 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

That's because it's Bray featuring Luke and Rowan. Shield has aways been a cohesive unit and was/is over together as a group and as individuals. 

Bray is more over than his stablemates and that's why he was featured more. He was always pushed as THE guy of the group with two followers/lackeys.

Oh yeah,.Bray beat a Daniel Bryan who at the time, WWE wasn't even valuing as a top guy and went as far as to not put him in the Rumble. 

That win for Bray was nothing but to give him more momentum and a win for the inevitable Cena Feeding.

Yeah,.Bray got that special Mania entrance and ask how that worked out for him in the end unk2

They hyped and built Bray up just to basically bitch him out to Cena for most of the feud. Bray can't even beat that man by himself unless he sacrifices three virgins and a damn donkey to the devil himself. 

And even then, he still mostly comes up short. 

Let's not act like this is the first time a guy got hugely over and pushed just to be fed to Hungry Hungry Cena lol

Now I would be happy for Bray if he won MITB. It all depends if they treat him like a true champion or a Randy Orton style champion where no fucks are given.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Regardless what you say, it's more impressive than Ambrose's solo career, we shouldn't even be arguing this :lmao

Who doesn't get fed to Cena? Ambrose got fed to Sheamus :lol Is losing to Rollins, and no set direction after that. Bray's handed out Bryan's ONLY singles clean loss in like 2 years. Cena, Trips and Orton couldn't do what he did :draper2

Bray's pinned Reigns twice too- how about that. And Ambrose once in that EC rematch.

However badly he's been treated, he's still more credible than Dean at this point, don't know how you don't see it :lol


Yeah Shield was a cohesive unit, but Reigns is more over, just like Bray in the Wyatt family.

I still like Ambrose more btw 

And the very fact that like you said, the Wyatt stable has been made to put over Bray should clearly tell you they're investing more in him. Ambrose will need some time to get to Bray's credibility level. Atleast they're putting Wyatt in the championship match, do you see Ambrose getting a shot in atleast 2 years?


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, PPV crowds love Bray, but most regular Raw crowds?? Debatable and various levels of reactions. 

Yeah, while Bray was too busy sending demonic children to beat up Cena, Shield were going over Evolution the whole time and beating ass :lol

And looky now, Dean, Roman and Seth are part of a big angle while Bray returned from another loss to SD after Payback so far lol oh and he cut on promo on the screen at Raw and his stable once again loss lol

And everyone knows Dean needed to lose that damn belt. Plus, he survived the whole Battle Royale until the last guy(Sheamus) and took like two brogue kicks.

BRAY CAN HARDLY PULL A WIN OFF CENA,ONE DAMN GUY, WITHOUT A DAMN ARMY lol

Yes, Bray might have gotten a feud with a top guy, but frankly, he got more elevated and momentum off a DB than this Cena shit.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Regardless what you say, it's more impressive than Ambrose's solo career, we shouldn't even be arguing this :lmao
> 
> Who doesn't get fed to Cena? Ambrose got fed to Sheamus :lol Is losing to Rollins, and no set direction after that. Bray's handed out Bryan's ONLY singles clean loss in like 2 years. Cena, Trips and Orton couldn't do what he did :draper2
> 
> Bray's pinned Reigns twice too- how about that. And Ambrose once in that EC rematch.
> 
> However badly he's been treated, he's still more credible than Dean at this point, don't know how you don't see it :lol
> 
> Yeah Shield was a cohesive unit, but Reigns is more over, just like Bray in the Wyatt family.
> 
> I still like Ambrose more btw
> 
> And the very fact that like you said, the Wyatt stable has been made to put over Bray should clearly tell you they're investing more in him. Ambrose will need some time to get to Bray's credibility level. Atleast they're putting Wyatt in the championship match, do you see Ambrose getting a shot in atleast 2 years?


I agree with you 

And as you said, Bray is being put over with his stable, while the Shield has three guys to put over and it's gonna take more time to build them up on that level.

Better this way actually, considering Bray's 8 months run included match against Cena on Wrestlemania and I feel like there isn't much to go from there, except possibly the Authority. Which would be just fantastic, we need more of them for every main event feud :side:



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, PPV crowds love Bray, but most regular Raw crowds?? Debatable and various levels of reactions.
> 
> Yeah, while Bray was too busy sending demonic children to beat up Cena, Shield were going over Evolution the whole time and beating ass :lol
> 
> And looky now, Dean, Roman and Seth are part of a big angle while Bray returned from another loss to SD after Payback lol
> 
> And everyone knows Dean needed to lose that damn belt. Plus, he survived the whole Battle Royale until the last guy(Sheamus) and took like two brogue kicks.
> 
> BRAY CAN HARDLY PULL A WIN OFF CENA,ONE DAMN GUY, WITHOUT A DAMN ARMY lol
> 
> Yes, Bray might have gotten a feud with a top guy, but frankly, he got more elevated and moment off a DB than this Cena shit.


Gonna side with Wynter too :lol, that Bryan match was the real elevation for Bray IMO, it build him up much better winning against the most beloved face than losing to the most hated "face" :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Watching two of my favourite posters on WF Pyro and Wynter go at it is cool, but spoiler tags would be nice :floyd1
> 
> It would be really nice guys.


:clap Such politeness warrants a quote. If I hadn't spoiled myself on tuesday already I'd probably be right there with ya :waffle


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao oh there's no shame now?? All your bitching about Cena burying Wyatt was just for fun huh :ambrose3


I never said there was any shame in losing to Cena, I said Cena kills careers. Which he does. There's a difference. 



> Yeah, he may have had 2 official losses. But Cena has unofficially pinned and had that man beat at least 13 times since their feud started lol Bray needed a fucking child with a voice morpher and the power or Jesus Christ and his mother to win -___-
> 
> Cena put the icing on the cake for literally burying Wyatt who was knocked out and not moving(since they wanna act like there wasn't a big ass gap for everyone to see) :lmao


It's still only one person. Nobody but the top guy in the entire company has ever beaten him. 

Let's contrast that to Dean Ambrose. Dean Ambrose was beaten in TWO MINUTES AND THIRTEEN SECONDS.....by Cody Rhodes.



> Oh boy! Brays going to be in MITB and not win!! :cheer. And good golly if he does win, he will just be a transitional champion until the real champ comes around :mark:. That main event playa status right there :


Considering there's only one championship, holding it for even a day is extremely impressive. No, he probably won't win, but Ambrose didn't even qualify. He's on the same level as Dolph Ziggler and Wade Barrett.



> Bray is only in that match because Cena's big ol head will be in that match and their feud isn't over.
> 
> Ambrose has better things to worry about; like being part of one of the biggest angles at the moment. And please save your typing space.


Ambrose is only in that angle because Reigns is. Some crooked logic you've got there...



> Yadyyadaya Dean's going to end up a jobber. Wah wah, this is all for Roman's big push Wahwahwah


Keep laughing. You can apologize to me personally when I'm proven right.



> Bray's higher on the pecking order, yet he became a full course meal and dessert for Cena fpalm


So he got fed to Cena. Ambrose gets fed to fucking everybody.


----------



## Wynter

Sorry boo. I wasn't even thinking. Sorry, love 

:lmao Bear! You and that damn waffle 

According to my FB timeline you had a fun time and hung out with a few hot chicks last weekend 

Pyro my god! How are you boo, seriously? You gotta be bored with grumbling about the same stuff everyday, yea? Why not try to be social with us Shield peeps instead 

No?....well excuuuuse me then :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, PPV crowds love Bray, but most regular Raw crowds?? Debatable and various levels of reactions.
> 
> Yeah, while Bray was too busy sending demonic children to beat up Cena, Shield were going over Evolution the whole time and beating ass :lol
> 
> And looky now, Dean, Roman and Seth are part of a big angle while Bray returned from another loss to SD after Payback so far lol oh and he cut on promo on the screen at Raw and his stable once again loss lol
> 
> And everyone knows Dean needed to lose that damn belt. Plus, he survived the whole Battle Royale until the last guy(Sheamus) and took like two brogue kicks.
> 
> BRAY CAN HARDLY PULL A WIN OFF CENA,ONE DAMN GUY, WITHOUT A DAMN ARMY lol
> 
> Yes, Bray might have gotten a feud with a top guy, but frankly, he got more elevated and momentum off a DB than this Cena shit.



LOL wut? Bray got whole Raw arenas singing with him and when he speaks, people listen :lol Shield is hugely over too, but compare a Bray match to an Ambrose match and see how the crowd responds to them both. Reigns is the only one as over as Bray from the two stables.

Yeah he took two Brogue kicks, how much damage did Wyatt take in the LMS again? Also hit like 2 or 3 Sister Abigails, how many Dirty Deeds did Ambrose hit on Sheamus? Same Sheamus who Bray beat on SD or Main Event btw. Cena needed the Usos to even the odds at Payback too btw. 

Cena's an army by himself. Put Ambrose in a match against him and see if he wins :lol

Regardless of the loss, Bray's in the world title match. Everyone in that match except ADR is higher up the totem pole than Ambrose currently. Not fair but true.

Bray couldn't beat Cena yet as per the spoilers he beat Ambrose. Who's higher on the totem pole now?

Of course his stable lost on Raw coz John fuckin' Cena. Yet they have more victories against the Shield and Bray pinned Dean in one of them and Reigns in two lol.

Not arguing that Cena killed his momentum, but it's still more than Ambrose currently. One GOAT promo and he'll have it all back. Anyway, Ambrose is losing to Rollins at MITB while I see Bray getting into the title picture- that should answer all your questions.


----------



## Wynter

Bray beat Ambrose after Seth screwed Dean over. Bray can't even go over _Dean Ambrose _cleanly :lmao

Bray is in MITB just to further the storyline he has with Cena. WWE is NOT viewing or presenting that man as a serious contender. 

Again, Bray had help to win that match lol

I will properly dismantle your post once I'm on my PC. Phone is dying 

And let's not act like Bray wasn't knocked out on the ground for like a whole minute at LMS halfway through the match while the referee was blind lol

So Cena effectively beat Bray 6 times over unofficially :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown picture


:mark:

Missed opportunity. Such a missed opportunity. I hope we get to see these two go at it in another feud sometime in the future. It's a true disgrace that they never got a promo battle.

Welcome back, Pyro :lol

Go Halfie! :cheer :dance For Dean! (Raw crowds love Bray though )


----------



## Wynter

Raw crowds with a lot of smarks/internationals or a decent wrestling town  Casuals? Hit and miss.

Didn't Bray try to start his song again on this past Raw and the crowd no sold dat ass lol

I love Bray though, but there's a million ways WWE hasn't presented him correctly through most of this feud :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Using your logic, Ambrose will lose to Rollins and is only in this feud to build to Reigns vs HHH :HHH2

C'mon now girl, Bray's higher up the totem pole currently. Even if he loses, atleast he's in the title match :lol

Ambrose gotta wait atleast 2 years until he reaches there.

Who has Ambrose beaten in singles recently? Wyatt is a heel, heels win dirty, so all faces should be higher right? :lmao

Atleast he went over Ambrose. That settles the debate right there. Only thing Ambrose has over Wyatt is that godawful US title reign.

And damn you for making me take Bray's side over Dean btw :cuss:


----------



## Tambrose

I feel like I should've saved the popcorn I had earlier for right now. If only I had of known. (and damn Wynter, don't think I've ever seen you all riled up :cheer )

Agreeing and disagreeing with points left, right, and centre- don't think I'm on any particular side right now lol. 

Although I have to say that it may very well be my bias for the Shield, and Ambrose in particular, but Bray doesn't feel any more higher or important than Ambrose to me. 

Bray has been in the 'semi-main events' with Cena for a little while, in a story that seems to have gone no-where (is it even over and done with, is it still happening... I have no clue what's going on with them now...), whereas Ambrose has been in the main event story line. Buuuttttt he was in that main event story line with his brothers (*sob*) and not as a singles wrestler. 

Neither was Bray a singles wrestler, but his family feel more like backup singers then his equals. 

oh God, now I have the image of them in dancing gifs... you know the ones of the Shield's and even Big E's heads on dancing bodies... yeah, that's in my head. right now. 

it's disturbing.


----------



## Joshi Judas

And about that Bray being knocked out for a minute part, it's a LMS match- of course he was.

Who got knocked out and never made it back from the crowd during Shield/Wyatts EC again? :ti 

Ambrose never made it back and who went with him brawling into the crowd? :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Using your logic, Ambrose will lose to Rollins and is only in this feud to build to Reigns vs HHH :HHH2
> 
> C'mon now girl, Bray's higher up the totem pole currently. Even if he loses, atleast he's in the title match :lol
> 
> Ambrose gotta wait atleast 2 years until he reaches there.
> 
> Who has Ambrose beaten in singles recently? Wyatt is a heel, heels win dirty, so all faces should be higher right? :lmao
> 
> Atleast he went over Ambrose. That settles the debate right there. Only thing Ambrose has over Wyatt is that godawful US title reign.
> 
> And damn you for making me take Bray's side over Dean btw :cuss:


:lol Amazing, isn't she, Raven?



Tambrose said:


> I feel like I should've saved the popcorn I had earlier for right now. If only I had of known. (and damn Wynter, don't think I've ever seen you all riled up :cheer )
> 
> Agreeing and disagreeing with points left, right, and centre- don't think I'm on any particular side right now lol.
> 
> Although I have to say that it may very well be my bias for the Shield, and Ambrose in particular, but Bray doesn't feel any more higher or important than Ambrose to me.
> 
> Bray has been in the 'semi-main events' with Cena for a little while, in a story that seems to have gone no-where (is it even over and done with, is it still happening... I have no clue what's going on with them now...), whereas Ambrose has been in the main event story line. Buuuttttt he was in that main event story line with his brothers (*sob*) and not as a singles wrestler.
> 
> Neither was Bray a singles wrestler, but his family feel more like backup singers then his equals.
> 
> oh God, now I have the image of them in dancing gifs... you know the ones of the Shield's and even Big E's heads on dancing bodies... yeah, that's in my head. right now.
> 
> it's disturbing.


Have some popcorn, Tambrose  This is the kind of thing you just sit back and watch. It's a written promo battle :mark: Wynter vs Pyro with Raven at ringside. Can't book a better main event.

My two cents on this whole thing: Bray is higher up IMO because I think he's definitely much readier for the main event than Dean is. BUT, Bray's credibility has taken a hit in this feud with Cena, so he looks worse off than Dean, who's had a great storyline going for him for the past couple of years so he looks much better. 

Matter of perspective, I guess.

(Oh, geez, that mental image!)


----------



## Wynter

No, Bray appears to be higher on the totem because you are letting the facade of feuding with Cena/top guy skew your logic 

He's been looking like shit most of the feud. If this how guys at the top are treated, then Im glad Ambrose is "midcard"

How did my logic build only to Roman and Hunter? Even if Dean ultimately loses to Seth at like a Summerslam, two Shield guys are going over either way lol Either Roman and Dean or Roman and Seth.

A shield member was always going to come out with the loss unless Seth switches up on Evo.

And please, there's winning by dirty tactics and then there's having to gather all 7 Dragon Balls to defeat your opponent because you failed to do it on your own :lol

How you hoes doing though -____-

EDIT: When the whole point is for your opponent to stay down for 10 seconds to get a win, then yes, it god damn matters :lol

Cena won that match over 7 damn times!!! :lmao


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Amazing, isn't she, Raven?
> 
> 
> 
> Have some popcorn, Tambrose  This is the kind of thing you just sit back and watch. It's a written promo battle :mark: Wynter vs Pyro with Raven at ringside. Can't book a better main event.
> 
> My two cents on this whole thing: Bray is higher up IMO because I think he's definitely much readier for the main event than Dean is. BUT, Bray's credibility has taken a hit in this feud with Cena, so he looks worse off than Dean, who's had a great storyline going for him for the past couple of years so he looks much better.
> 
> Matter of perspective, I guess.
> 
> (Oh, geez, that mental image!)



All good- got me some popcorn


----------



## Shenroe

Spoiler:  spoiler



judging by the pictures i saw, ambrose had the match won when rollins interfered. But we have to see the match to be sure of that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yours and Pyro's back and forth has been real cute, wynter. :lol

Ambrose is my favorite, but even I don't think he's as high in the pecking order. However, at least when he loses he makes it look like a hard fought match. I can actually understand some or most of Pyro's logic. The only real difference is that I believe Ambrose's career is going to be looked back on as a great one regardless of his win/loss records or title runs.


----------



## Wynter

WWE has a shit way of rewarding guys higher on the pecking order then :lol

Stay mid card Dean!!

Nah. I just like arguing with you hoes sometimes :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yours and Pyro's back and forth has been real cute, wynter. :lol
> 
> Ambrose is my favorite, but even I don't think he's as high in the pecking order. However, at least when he loses he makes it look like a hard fought match. I can actually understand some or most of Pyro's logic. *The only real difference is that I believe Ambrose's career is going to be looked back on as a great one regardless of his win/loss records or title runs.*


This. He'll definitely be remembered for the character he is. And well, that's a pretty awesome thing to be remembered for.


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> No, Bray appears to be higher on the totem because you are letting the facade of feuding with Cena/top guy skew your logic
> 
> He's been looking like shit most of the feud. If this how guys at the top are treated, then Im glad Ambrose is "midcard"
> 
> How did my logic build only to Roman and Hunter? Even if Dean ultimately loses to Seth at like a Summerslam, two Shield guys are going over either way lol Either Roman and Dean or Roman and Seth.
> 
> A shield member was always going to come out with the loss unless Seth switches up on Evo.
> 
> And please, there's winning by dirty tactics and then there's having to gather all 7 Dragon Balls to defeat your opponent because you failed to do it on your own :lol
> 
> How you hoes doing though -____-
> 
> EDIT: When the whole point is for your opponent to stay down for 10 seconds to get a win, then yes, it god damn matters :lol
> 
> Cena won that match over 7 damn times!!! :lmao



As compared to Dean feuding with Seth? :lmao

All your post refers to is Bray's credibility taking a hit due to Cena which I agree with. You've done nothing to show how Dean is higher :lol

Jobbing to Cena > Jobbing to Rollins.

Now look, HHH feuds with Reigns. That's the no.1 feud for SS. A rung below HHH is Orton who is currently in the title match. So are Cena and Bray.

Another rung below comes Rollins who's feuding with Ambrose. It could be a five star feud BUT it's not as high profile as the above two. You'd have to close all eyes not to see that, even Sparrow and Caly see how it is :lol

Bray is getting a higher profile match than Dean on all upcoming PPVs. Which automatically means he's the bigger solo star right now, not sure how you could disagree. Dean vs Seth is upper midcard. Bray's main event right now.

You know who else puts up a tough fight against Sheamus but loses like Dean did? Bad News Barrett, difference being BNB also beat him once. So now BNB's higher than Wyatt? Same Wyatt who beat Sheamus btw.

Well of course it's dirty tactics. What's the point of having your own stable then? Let me not bring up Dean's title defenses that always ended in DQ coz Seth and Roman interfered. Now that Ambrose is a face, of course he'll show more fight. I can guarantee you, if they book Dean vs Bray ten more times, Bray's winning right now- clean or dirty.

Edge made a main event career out of never winning clean. Who goes over is what matters, not how.

As for the Raw crowds, it's only during Post Mania when there are so many internationals. And even so, who cares? PPV and Raw crowds are always popping louder for Wyatt. Which crowd has cheered Ambrose more than Bray? None.


Anyway this will pretty much be settled when Dean loses to Seth at MITB and Bray wins the WWEWHC :draper2


----------



## Shenroe

I'm not worried in slightest for Ambrose booking. And i was right most of the time since the face turn


----------



## Wynter

If Bray gets the title AND gets legit pushed as a champion, I will finally recognize Bray as a main event guy :lol

Because it's really hard to take that man seriously after this Cena feud lol if all this bullshit and shitty booking indeed puts Bray over in the end, I will admit I'm wrong 

You are a very good arguing partner Raven :


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hey we both mark for both, and IMO Shield as a stable > Wyatts in the pecking order, just that Bray's right next to Bryan and Cena as no. 3 right now imo (not counting HHH). Orton is probably no.4

Reigns is probably tied with Bray.

Not counting HHH (and THEDEMONKANE), I'd go:

1. John Cena
2. Daniel Bryan
3. Bray Wyatt/Roman Reigns
4. Randy Orton
5. Cesaro/Sheamus
6. BNB/Rollins/Ambrose


----------



## Wynter

Hmmm, both Sheamus and Cesaro over Rollins?? 

Is it because they're both in MITB?


Sidenote: Did you see Bo Dallas on NXT?? :lmao Jesus Christ, why don't they do shit like that for him on the main roster :no:

And did you see that video of Bo Dallas and Batista on Youtube?? :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well Sheamus never loses, Cesaro usually doesn't too. Dean and Seth are definitely more over, will probably climb up after MITB 

You should watch Cesaro interviewing Bo in German :lmao


----------



## Wynter

"Thank you, Cesaro." *Bo stands there with that damn smile*

I saw that video a week or two ago and almost died. They really need to give Bo some backstage segments. Triple H and his writers from NXT know how to book that man right :lol

'Mr. NXT' with that damn white mask, but has the same entrance and moveset. "I'm not Bo!" :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Someone PM me these videos :side:


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao oh there's no shame now?? All your bitching about Cena burying Wyatt was just for fun huh :ambrose3
> Yeah, he may have had 2 official losses. But Cena has unofficially pinned and had that man beat at least 13 times since their feud started lol Bray needed a fucking child with a voice morpher and the power or Jesus Christ and his mother to win -___-
> 
> Cena put the icing on the cake for literally burying Wyatt who was knocked out and not moving(since they wanna act like there wasn't a big ass gap for everyone to see) :lmao
> 
> Oh boy! Brays going to be in MITB and not win!! :cheer. And good golly if he does win, he will just be a transitional champion until the real champ comes around :mark:. That main event playa status right there :
> 
> Bray is only in that match because Cena's big ol head will be in that match and their feud isn't over.
> 
> Ambrose has better things to worry about; like being part of one of the biggest angles at the moment. And please save your typing space.
> 
> Yadyyadaya Dean's going to end up a jobber. Wah wah, this is all for Roman's big push Wahwahwah
> 
> Just like, stop being a Del Rio and sucking all the fun out the place:lol
> 
> Bray's higher on the pecking order, yet he became a full course meal and dessert for Cena fpalm












Damn woman it's too early in the morning for all that foreplay. :lmao

Also reading Raven's responses to Wynter is the equivalent of that one guy in the crowd who shouted "NOOOOO!" when Rollins was winding up to swing the chair at Reigns. :lol


----------



## Tambrose

I wouldn't put Sheamus or BNB over or equal to the Shield guys, but I realised that was my own personal feelings rather than what WWE has them ranked at. I do love Cesaro though, even more when I downloaded his interview with Colt the other week. Where's that video of him interviewing Bo please? 

and um yeah, on the sidenote- I LOVED Bo's segment on NXT, was rolling in laughter. I used to find him so 'urgh' and now I'm getting to be a huge Bo-liever :lol 
"He touched my butt!" "let me have a sip of water!" "I'll call the real police!" :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Telos said:


> Damn woman it's too early in the morning for all that foreplay. :lmao
> 
> Also reading Raven's responses to Wynter is the equivalent of that one guy in the crowd who shouted "NOOOOO!" when Rollins was winding up to swing the chair at Reigns. :lol



I'll bury Wynter after the MITB ppv anyways :draper2 :lol


----------



## Divine Arion

Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown picture


:banderas

Really looking forward to when these two have a legit feud in the future. The day needs to go by just a little faster for Smackdown. 

Oh I need to check out those Bo videos as well. They sound really great! :bo


----------



## Shenroe

Divine Arion said:


> :banderas
> 
> Really looking forward to when these two have a legit feud. The day needs to go just a little faster for Smackdown tonight lol.


Or the leaked version :jordan


----------



## Wynter

Nope. if Seth vs Dean gets a rematch at Summerslam, you would think Dean gets the first win unless he goes over Seth at Summerslam in the end.

If I was WWE, I wouldn't even let Dean and Seth really get their hands on each other in a singles match until SS. Just let the feud get more bloodier and more person between them, before exploding at the big match. Anticipation, build, tension and emotions will greatly add to their SS match.

And like I said with Bray. If he wins _and _they book him like a legit champion, I admit I was wrong. No biggie lol 
But you can't count Cesaro out when they may have him and Brock in a program.(Though, I guess Cesaro wouldn't need the belt to face Brock :hmm: Title or not, that would be a beast match :mark

Seriously though, what exactly has Bray done lately to make him a credible contender? He's been looking like the end of a donkey most of this feud and now he's going to be champion??



Spoiler:  



He can't win his own damn qualification match on his own. Seth has to come and screw Dean for Bray to secure a win. A guy you look at so much lower than him?? :lol And if that member was right with their interpretation of the pics, Ambrose was about to win before Seth came and played Captain Save a Bray. So once again, Bray fails to win shit by himself. What a champion he would be 




Sidenote though: It's been confirmed there will be two MITB matches? One for a briefcase and one for the belts?


----------



## Telos

Nitpicking at this and I know I'm probably missing the point but I wanted to say real quickly:



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Jobbing to Cena > Jobbing to Rollins.


Ryback, Henry, Mysterio, Sandow, R-Truth, Miz, and all of Nexus would like a word with you. :fuckedup


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tbf, Ryback was already jobbed out to Punk, Shield and Henry :draper2

Henry is an on/off main eventer and likely no long term plans for him at this age. Atleast he's a former champ.

Mysterio is still a legend and was pawn in the Summer of Punk.

Not like Sandow wasn't jobbing already. To Cody of all people.

Truth- no idea what the fuck happened.

Miz- deserves to be a jobber.

Nexus- one became Ryback (see above), one became BNB (he did suffer due to Cena), Michael Tarver sucked, Heath Slater does what he has to brilliantly, Justin Gabriel LOL, and I'm missing your point here but Daniel Bryan went on to beat Cena :


Anyway Bray won't go their way, atleast in the immediate future which is what I'm talking about. I said Bray is higher up the card than Dean currently, who knows what happens later.


You should have mentioned Ziggler btw  Even so, I think his ill timed concussion and his big mouth may have been equally responsible.




WynterWarm12 said:


> Nope. if Seth vs Dean gets a rematch at Summerslam, you would think Dean gets the first win unless he goes over Seth at Summerslam in the end.
> 
> If I was WWE, I wouldn't even let Dean and Seth really get their hands on each other in a singles match until SS. Just let the feud get more bloodier and more person between them, before exploding at the big match. Anticipation, build, tension and emotions will greatly add to their SS match.
> 
> And like I said with Bray. If he wins _and _they book him like a legit champion, I admit I was wrong. No biggie lol
> But you can't count Cesaro out when they may have him and Brock in a program.(Though, I guess Cesaro wouldn't need the belt to face Brock :hmm: Title or not, that would be a beast match :mark
> 
> Seriously though, what exactly has Bray done lately to make him a credible contender? He's been looking like the end of a donkey most of this feud and now he's going to be champion??
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't win his own damn qualification match on his own. Seth has to come and screw Dean for Bray to secure a win. A guy you look at so much lower than him?? :lol And if that member was right with their interpretation of the pics, Ambrose was about to win before Seth came and played Captain Save a Bray. So once again, Bray fails to win shit by himself. What a champion he would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote though: It's been confirmed there will be two MITB matches? One for a briefcase and one for the belts?





Spoiler



He's in the MITB match and outside Cena can beat everybody. He wouldn't be credible if he was losing to other people too, which he hasn't. Only Cena's beaten him in one full year.

And yeah he should have went over Ambrose clean right :lol Would make Ambrose look great after his promo to rearrange Seth's face and also help build Seth vs Dean immensely :lol

Jesus woman, get some sleep :lol


----------



## Divine Arion

Shenroe said:


> Or the leaked version :jordan


I won't be able to access it from my phone at all so tv would be it for me. enaldo

Wynter, I think they're still trying to figure that out lol. As of right now, I only heard that the slots for the title match are being filled. It would be nice to see if we got someone as a first time champion to win.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Sidenote though: It's been confirmed there will be two MITB matches? One for a briefcase and one for the belts?





RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Anyway Bray won't go their way, atleast in the immediate future which is what I'm talking about. I said Bray is higher up the card than Dean currently, who knows what happens later.


If there's a second ladder match for the Money in the Bank Briefcase surely Rollins wins with the Authority's help.

He cashes in later that night on a prone John Cena who just won the World title match because you know #LOLCENAWINS having been pummeled by the Wyatts after the match as retribution.

Rollins becomes the Corporate Champ meaning in a roundabout way Cena, Ambrose, Reigns and Wyatt all jobbed to the evil Rollins in one night proving Wynter, Raven and Pyro all wrong in the process 

Doubt it though - none of my far fetched predictions have come true so far.....


----------



## Wynter

Dean and Bray shouldn't have even been in a match together in the first place. They should have been given strong wins separately since they are both part of top storylines lol

And yeah, it would have been nice to see Bray destroy someone after looking like a joke recently. Someone out there needs to make Bray look like a damn threat again 


Listen, as long as I don't have to see Fella or Del Rio as champion, I will be fine with whoever gets the belt lol.

I'm more interested in the second MITB match if it does happen. I'm curious who WWE will give the briefcase too if it isn't Rollins.

And please oh please let Ziggler get in this one so he and Seth can have a battle on who can kill themselves bumping first :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'll be too high with happiness to even care if that happens :lmao

Not happening though. Rollins is obviously feuding with Ambrose so none of them are winning the WWEWHC at this point. If only 


@Wynter

Well strong win for Ambrose is nice and all but isn't Rollins costing him an opportunity at the title better? 

Could have picked different opponents but Rollins should absolutely have screwed Ambrose out of an opportunity.


As for Bray, I'm not even mad he lost at Payback. Good triumphed over evil eventually afterall. If anything that was MOTN and a strong showing from Bray. What hurt him more imo is the godawful way he won at ER and losing at Mania. He absolutely should have won at Mania.

Also, Cena acting scared as shit one minute and all happy and chill later that very night didn't help matters. Shield were lucky to face HHH and co. who did their best to put them over.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nope. if Seth vs Dean gets a rematch at Summerslam, you would think Dean gets the first win unless he goes over Seth at Summerslam in the end.
> 
> If I was WWE, I wouldn't even let Dean and Seth really get their hands on each other in a singles match until SS. Just let the feud get more bloodier and more person between them, before exploding at the big match. Anticipation, build, tension and emotions will greatly add to their SS match.
> 
> And like I said with Bray. If he wins _and _they book him like a legit champion, I admit I was wrong. No biggie lol
> But you can't count Cesaro out when they may have him and Brock in a program.(Though, I guess Cesaro wouldn't need the belt to face Brock :hmm: Title or not, that would be a beast match :mark
> 
> Seriously though, what exactly has Bray done lately to make him a credible contender? He's been looking like the end of a donkey most of this feud and now he's going to be champion??
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't win his own damn qualification match on his own. Seth has to come and screw Dean for Bray to secure a win. A guy you look at so much lower than him?? :lol And if that member was right with their interpretation of the pics, Ambrose was about to win before Seth came and played Captain Save a Bray. So once again, Bray fails to win shit by himself. What a champion he would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote though: It's been confirmed there will be two MITB matches? One for a briefcase and one for the belts?


Can't leave Seth and Dean out of MITB, though. Unless they have designs on entering Seth and having Dean cost him the match. But that would leave Dean with nothing much to do at a PPV, so...

If only they could just take it to a draw twice again in nice, lengthy 20-minute matches. But alas, this is not FCW :lol I suppose Seth could take the first win through some form of cheat in a shorter match to make Dean even madder and give him cause for a huge rematch on the big stage of SS.



Telos said:


> Nitpicking at this and I know I'm probably missing the point but I wanted to say real quickly:
> 
> 
> 
> Ryback, Henry, Mysterio, Sandow, R-Truth, Miz, and *all of Nexus* would like a word with you. :fuckedup


:lmao Remarkable achievement, really. 7 guys in one blow, the monster (I don't count Bryan since he wasn't part of them anymore when they announced themselves as Nexus)



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> If there's a second ladder match for the Money in the Bank Briefcase surely Rollins wins with the Authority's help.
> 
> He cashes in later that night on a prone John Cena who just won the World title match because you know #LOLCENAWINS having been pummeled by the Wyatts after the match as retribution.
> 
> Rollins becomes the Corporate Champ meaning in a roundabout way Cena, Ambrose, Reigns and Wyatt all jobbed to the evil Rollins in one night proving Wynter, Raven and Pyro all wrong in the process
> 
> Doubt it though - none of my far fetched predictions have come true so far.....


As much as the thought of Cena losing to Seth makes me all giddy and :evil: inside, I hope this doesn't happen :lol It's too soon, IMO.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean and Bray shouldn't have even been in a match together in the first place. They should have been given strong wins separately since they are both part of top storylines lol
> 
> And yeah, it would have been nice to see Bray destroy someone after looking like a joke recently. Someone out there needs to make Bray look like a damn threat again
> 
> 
> Listen, as long as I don't have to see Fella or Del Rio as champion, I will be fine with whoever gets the belt lol.
> 
> I'm more interested in the second MITB match if it does happen. I'm curious who WWE will give the briefcase too if it isn't Rollins.
> 
> And please oh please let Ziggler get in this one so he and Seth can have a battle on who can kill themselves bumping first :lol


It was unfortunate that Seth interfered in a Dean/Bray match, but Seth definitely should have cost Dean that match. It added fuel to the fire for their eventual encounter.

Halfie! I say Dolph loses that battle :evil: Because Seth sells with finesse and won't kill himself now that he's Sith.


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> @Wynter
> 
> Well strong win for Ambrose is nice and all but isn't Rollins costing him an opportunity at the title better?
> 
> Could have picked different opponents but Rollins should absolutely have screwed Ambrose out of an opportunity.



I love it for the tension added between Seth and Dean of course : Seth screwing Dean over just adds another layer to this feud, so I'm happy about that 


Ugh, don't remind me Raven. I still cringe when I think about how Cena no sold the whole LMS match. He freaking helped the damn Usos to the back like they were having the match the whole time and he just came out. He ran down the ramp, Raven! He ran!! :cuss: :lol

So you really think Seth vs Dean will happen already at MITB?? Will they be facing each other until Summerslam, where a rubber match determines the ultimate victor??


----------



## Shenroe

I don't think they will face as early as mitb, either battleground and ss or directly ss as a one off.


----------



## Shenroe

Divine Arion said:


> I won't be able to access it from my phone at all so tv would be it for me. enaldo
> 
> Wynter, I think they're still trying to figure that out lol. As of right now, I only heard that the slots for the title match are being filled. It would be nice to see if we got someone as a first time champion to win.





Spoiler



:jordan....was just sayin..


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. It seemed too early to have them face off. They need to really build up the tension with these two as much as they can.

I had figured a tag match would happen with Dean, Randy, Roman and Seth, but I totally didn't think about Randy being in the MITB match for the belts.

The only way I see it is if Dean, Seth and Roman all ended up in the second MITB match if it is booked.

I would save such a match like Seth vs Dean for as long as I could and build anticipation for it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Just wanna say that I love u guys (well sorta) cause that girl I told u about at work just started following me around the office. Lord knows I need this job so he's helping me keep my mouth closed before I go offf on her damn ass.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> This. He'll definitely be remembered for the character he is. And well, that's a pretty awesome thing to be remembered for.


And really that should be at least one of the things they are remembered for. Dean Ambrose will go down in history as an explosive unstable mofo. He's no Zack rhyder, Brodus Clay, or Justin Gabriel. He is a complex character and plays it to perfection. I used to think that his character was maybe TOO complex for the casuals, but he's slowly and surely getting them on his side as a face.


Zero: :lmao
Think of the monies!


----------



## Joshi Judas

If there's no second MITB match, they are definitely facing off at this very PPV. Doesn't matter, I wouldn't mind a 3 match series with the rubber match at Summerslam.

I also see Reigns qualifying for the WWEWHC match at MITB since Orton's there. So yeah :draper2 Just don't think they have the roster depth to do 2 ladder matches but I'll be pleasantly surprised if they do.

They've kinda made MITB a big deal since Punk 2011. And with the Network subscriptions down and stock prices plummeting, they need to go all out. Rollins vs Ambrose is a match I wouldnt mind seeing this soon.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just wanna say that I love u guys (well sorta) cause that girl I told u about at work just started following me around the office. Lord knows I need this job so he's helping me keep my mouth closed before I go offf on her damn ass.



...that is kinda creepy, Zero.

:lol He's giving you the grace to deal.




RAINNMAKAHH said:


> If there's no second MITB match, they are definitely facing off at this very PPV. Doesn't matter, I wouldn't mind a 3 match series with the rubber match at Summerslam.
> 
> I also see Reigns qualifying for the WWEWHC match at MITB since Orton's there. So yeah :draper2 Just don't think they have the roster depth to do 2 ladder matches but I'll be pleasantly surprised if they do.
> 
> They've kinda made MITB a big deal since Punk 2011. And with the Network subscriptions down and stock prices plummeting, they need to go all out. Rollins vs Ambrose is a match I wouldnt mind seeing this soon.


Same here. Plus, they need to strike while the iron is hot here. As good as Seth and Dean are, keeping them apart for 2 more months is going to be a toughie with the wrestling world's minuscule attention span.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

Hmmm a second MITB could be filled with: Barrett, Ziggler, Cody(depending when he finally goes heel and pushed as one), Shield and Bo Dallas :lmao


Heeey, Halfie, you're underestimating the fans here. The only reasons they lose interest so quickly now days, because most storylines turn to shit quickly or are just boring 

I'm sure Dean can manage to keep this feud hot until Battleground. If WWE knew how do some damn storytelling with awesome backstage segments and promos to fill the time, it wouldn't be a damn problem :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

2 spots left for the MITB yes? Or is it 3?

ADR, Cesaro, Fella, Orton, Wyatt and 2 more I guess. Cena and Reigns. Would bet money on it.


----------



## Shenroe

Yeah at second thought a one off match at summerslam seems very unlikely but i still think they won't face in single at mitb though. 

Zero you and your co worker should settle that around a nice dinner some time :agree:


----------



## Wynter

Wait, I thought Kane and Cena were feuding? Maybe he gets added....

Ooooh, Shenroe












Spoiler: SD pics




















:lol well damn. That's how 3MB goes out huh


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh no, God please no. No Kane or Big Show in the MITB match please. Fuck.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hmmm a second MITB could be filled with: Barrett, Ziggler, Cody(depending when he finally goes heel and pushed as one), Shield and Bo Dallas :lmao
> 
> 
> Heeey, Halfie, you're underestimating the fans here. The only reasons they lose interest so quickly now days, because most storylines turn to shit quickly or are just boring
> 
> I'm sure Dean can manage to keep this feud hot until Battleground. If WWE knew how do some damn storytelling with awesome backstage segments and promos to fill the time, it wouldn't be a damn problem :lol


I dunno, Halfie, they have a hard time paying attention to a promo that runs longer than 5 minutes these days :lol



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> 2 spots left for the MITB yes? Or is it 3?
> 
> ADR, Cesaro, Fella, Orton, Wyatt and 2 more I guess. Cena and Reigns. Would bet money on it.


My bet too. Ugh, just keep Kane and Show away, for the love of all that is good.


----------



## Wynter

Shoot, you think I want Kane in there, Raven. But christ, I forgot about this whole Cena/Steph/Kane thing fpalm.

And you know Steph didn't like how he talked to her on Raw and him defending DB. I wouldn't even be shocked if she put Kane in the match just to make sure Cena doesn't get the belt.

Having both Bray and Kane surely will put the odds against Cena...:cena4


EDIT: I think they were trolling, Halfie. They would do it to Triple H, even when he was cutting good promos. Seth has went that long as a Face and didn't get those chants. I think it's because he's heel.


----------



## rockdig1228

Man, all that back & forth about Ambrose and Wyatt makes my head hurt. Having said that, I'll offer my two cents lol.

I can't remember who said it, but their respective stables were completely different in presentation. The Shield was immediately presented as three relative equals while the Wyatt Family was always a vehicle for Bray (duhhh, his two followers are part of the WYATT family, even though they have their own last names). Those wildly different presentations necessitate different booking. The other thing to remember is the Harper & Rowan were mostly seconds at the outset of their main roster debut & interfered in Wyatt's matches to give him an edge. So even though Wyatt has only been pinned twice in his career, he hasn't been winning tons of matches clean without help.

But I don't really subscribe to the whole notion that wins & losses really mean anything in the grand scheme of things anyway - I'd say what's far more important is getting written into the show's biggest angles because that shows how the company values you. And when you start to look at that as a measurement of success, The Shield & Bray Wyatt have been extremely successful since their debuts. Contrast that to Ziggler... he's the most over babyface jobber they have, so they use him as secondary filler for major feuds on Main Event & Smackdown. They value him enough to utilize him in spots, but not as a featured part of the show.

The other thing I think is more important that wins & losses is crowd reaction. So sure, Ambrose has eaten far more pinfalls than Wyatt, I'm not denying that... but the crowd sure seems to eat up what he's doing, so they obviously don't think he's a dweeb.

Again, just my opinion. Pro wrestling is highly subjective & people measure success differently, some are just louder in voicing their opinion haha.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Shoot, you think I want Kane in there, Raven. But christ, I forgot about this whole Cena/Steph/Kane thing fpalm.
> 
> And you know Steph didn't like how he talked to her on Raw and him defending DB. I wouldn't even be shocked if she put Kane in the match just to make sure Cena doesn't get the belt.
> 
> Having both Bray and Kane surely will put the odds against Cena...:cena4
> 
> 
> EDIT: I think they were trolling, Halfie. They would do it to Triple H, even when he was cutting good promos. Seth has went that long as a Face and didn't get those chants. I think it's because he's heel.


Please no no no. Can he just pop out of the ring again and cost Cena the match? I wouldn't mind that 

:lol I would love to give them the benefit of the doubt, but alas, I am not optimistic


----------



## Deptford

Wynter you scared off Pyro!!! Raven!!! You didn't dick ride enough!!! For SHAME! #PyroNation is disappointed in your efforts/ 

OMG it was Wynter boo vs Pyro boo is dream feud for me right now though ahh my heart was torn!   
But I still wish Pyro hadn't been scared off :side: 
I guess I've scared him off too though :side: so you're forgiven Wynter :cheer


----------



## Wynter

:lol Thank you, Deppie Love 


He shouldn't have came for Ambrose like that then . Shame on you for choosing Pyro's feelings over Dean :no:

Shame! :cuss:


----------



## Deptford

Nahuh no I didn't!! Maybe I just got caught up in the moment  
You got a big win over Pyro boo :lol you're higher up on the totem pole than he is now  


Hmm am to go private message him to come back though (and ask him to make videos with me 

Shame on you guys for not getting me and telling me he was here THOUGH!
SO MUCH SHAME BEING THROWN AROUND! MY FEELINGS!! 



Zero


----------



## Deptford

Wait are they only having 1 MiTB match??


----------



## Joshi Judas

In closing, other than Bray getting bigger reactions than Ambrose from the live crowd currently I'd just like to add that Wyatt beat Ambrose in the WFs favorite superstar tournament :cool2

And in the next round he lost to Rollins so we know who the true GAWD is :banderas

And did Wynter really win? MITB will show ya she lost :side:


----------



## Deptford

Pyro lost this time by running away for the 10 count and getting himself disqualified. I'm assuming their match at MiTB will be a clean lose for one of them though. 
Tbf, Dean is able to take losses and not look weak and that's a rare trait. Idk, maybe WWE sees that and uses it. Wyatt doesn't have that trait. And Dean didn't do anything to get it either, he just sort of resonates it. It goes well with his character too I guess. 

Bray doesn't get bigger reactions than The Shield though. And up until a week ago, they were booked as The Shield.

Wyatt and Dean are probably both losing at MiTB though.


----------



## Wynter

Well, MITB is between Raven and I. Pyro was my qualification match so I could go up against him


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bray was getting bigger reactions than The Shield too up until Extreme Rules infact 

Now, it's kinda fallen off, but still bigger than individual reactions of The Shield members I'd say. Maybe except the heat for Seth 

Of course Dean is losing at MITB. He's facing Jesus.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Of course Dean is losing at MITB. He's facing Jesus.


You sure you don't mean JUDAS? :ambrose3


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> In closing, other than Bray getting bigger reactions than Ambrose from the live crowd currently I'd just like to add that Wyatt beat Ambrose in the WFs favorite superstar tournament :cool2
> 
> And in the next round he lost to Rollins so we know who the true GAWD is :banderas
> 
> And did Wynter really win? MITB will show ya she lost :side:


:dance Indeed :evil:

Win or lose, I still got Halfie's back


----------



## Wynter

Calamity Glitch said:


> You sure you don't mean JUDAS? :ambrose3


"*Judas'*(Sith/Seth) betrayal, for instance, set in motion the events that lead to *Jesus'*(Dean) Crucifixion and Resurrection, which, according to traditional Christian theology, brought salvation to humanity."

So Dean Jesus Ambrose might lose this first match up against the evil and traitorous Seth 'The Sith Maul' Rollins.

But the Holy Titty Master, Dean Jesus Ambrose, will rise up from the ashes and slay Seth, The Whore of Whores, and give life to all these hoes at the same time :ambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calamity Glitch said:


> You sure you don't mean JUDAS? :ambrose3



We can make him Lucifer, which would make Reigns Samoan Jesus :draper2

Ok, Judas is better :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> "*Judas'*(Sith/Seth) betrayal, for instance, set in motion the events that lead to *Jesus'*(Dean) Crucifixion and Resurrection, which, according to traditional Christian theology, brought salvation to humanity."
> 
> So Dean Jesus Ambrose might lose this first match up against the evil and traitorous Seth 'The Sith Maul' Rollins.
> 
> But the Holy Titty Master, Dean Jesus Ambrose, will rise up from the ashes and slay Seth, The Whore of Whores, and give life to all these hoes at the same time :ambrose


"Holy titty master" :lmao
"Whore of whores" :lmao

Geeeeeeez
:banderas

Slayin me this morning. I need sleep.


----------



## Wynter

It's almost 11 AM here and I still haven't slept yet. I have officially been up for 27 hours :lol

Which will describe all my stupid posts


----------



## Nicole Queen

taken from http://iteamhelena.tumblr.com/

:banderas Ambrose killing them bitches with words :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Is that supposed to be fire or lava puke? :lmao

@wynter I can be that way too if I'm lacking enough sleep.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> "*Judas'*(Sith/Seth) betrayal, for instance, set in motion the events that lead to *Jesus'*(Dean) Crucifixion and Resurrection, which, according to traditional Christian theology, brought salvation to humanity."












*NO! NO! NO! REIGNS TOOK A PASSION OF THE CHRIST BEATING WITH KENDO STICKS! AMBROSE DESERVES NO PRAISE FOR THIS :cuss: !!!*


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WWE Live Events Schedule For This Weekend 

Sunday in *Erie, Pennsylvania at Erie Insurance Arena*: Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt, and *Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
*

These lucky ones
I also want this :sad:


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Reigns Train said:


> *NO! NO! NO! REIGNS TOOK A PASSION OF THE CHRIST BEATING WITH KENDO STICKS! AMBROSE DESERVES NO PRAISE FOR THIS :cuss: !!!*


I'm sure it pales in comparison to the flurry of chair shots to Dean. Seth was out for blood.


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's almost 11 AM here and I still haven't slept yet. I have officially been up for 27 hours :lol
> 
> Which will describe all my stupid posts


That would explain your arguments against me unk :ex: :lmao


And neither Reigns nor Ambrose is Jesus. None of them got a Passion of the Christ kinda beating coz you know, it was actually Jesus Christ handing out the punishment :rollins

That's right, the one true God and all of you are heathens and I'm sure if I read the Bible I could find some gruesome end that awaits all ye non believers


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> WWE Live Events Schedule For This Weekend
> 
> Sunday in *Erie, Pennsylvania at Erie Insurance Arena*: Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt, and *Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
> *
> 
> These lucky ones
> I also want this :sad:


They gotta see Reigns vs Bray :lmao, but they get to see Dean vs Seth :mark: I hope that match will happen at MITB. It should get lots of time if they aren't gonna have a 2nd MITB match for a case.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> I'm sure it pales in comparison to the flurry of chair shots to Dean. Seth was out for blood.


Alas, we don't have pictures of Dean's back to make a fair comparison...

Halfie, get some sleep :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Calamity Glitch said:


> I'm sure it pales in comparison to the flurry of chair shots to Dean. Seth was out for blood.


*NOPE! Dean kept his vest on! Reigns was STRIPPED and BEATEN MERCILESSLY!!! Seth swings chairs like a girl! Triple H hits like a real man! :hunter

*runs away*







*


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's too bad my heathen ass don't follow the bible. Only one true god and path to righteousness and his name is AMBROSE. :ambrose The holy tittymaster.

@sparrow HE PRACTICALLY KILLED DEAN WITH THAT CHAIR. Dean resurrected to be interviewed by his lady love, Renee. See? DA GAWD.

I'm going to bed now goddammit. :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> Is that supposed to be fire or lava puke? :lmao


I don't know but I'm sure it burns :lol



Calamity Glitch said:


> I'm sure it pales in comparison to the flurry of chair shots to Dean. Seth was out for blood.


That was like the most brutal thing I've watched recently :sad: Was pretty sure Sith was going to kill Dean with that chair. Reigns' suffering can't compete Cal, because it was just physical, while Dean took physical and emotional one.

Ambrose - 1; Reigns - 0 :ambrose3



Sith Rollins said:


> They gotta see Reigns vs Bray :lmao, but they get to see Dean vs Seth :mark:


:lmao This is probably like watching Royal Rumble 2003 - one of the worst matches, followed by one of the best ever :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nicole Queen said:


> I don't know but I'm sure it burns :lol
> 
> 
> 
> That was like the most brutal thing I've watched recently :sad: Was pretty sure Sith was going to kill Dean with that chair. Reigns' suffering can't compete Cal, because it was just physical, while Dean took physical and emotional one.
> 
> Ambrose - 1; Reigns - 0 :ambrose3


*Reigns was also beaten by seasoned psycho Randy Orton. Lets not ignore this to push your anti-Samoan agenda!*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calamity Glitch said:


> It's too bad my heathen ass don't follow the bible. Only one true god and path to righteousness and his name is AMBROSE. :ambrose The holy tittymaster.
> 
> @sparrow HE PRACTICALLY KILLED DEAN WITH THAT CHAIR. Dean resurrected to be interviewed by his lady love, Renee. See? DA GAWD.
> 
> I'm going to bed now goddammit. :lol



:lel

Ye of little faith. At MITB, all Titty Master believers perish at the hands of the Lightbringer, Jesus Rollins :banderas

Dean may have been resurrected, but the one true GAWD can't be killed :brodgers


----------



## Deptford

Seth is the lazurus that killed Dean (Jesus) with the chair and now Dean awaits his day of vengence to reek down brimstone and fire from the sky on all of his non believers. 
Roman is the apostle Paul or some shit :lol. 
He tried to amp up Jesus but Jesus, Titty Master Dean said "Dear, Paul, put the sword away, I will sacrifice myself to this basic bitch. Its _honestly_ whateva whateva, Paul." 

Lazarus collected some gold for Jesus' bounty but eventually Jesus came back and lit his ass on heavenly FIRE and then commanded lighting to strike him from the sky !! :lmao :lmao Like damn Jesus, that wuz overkill but whatever I guess. 

I'm from the bible belt, yall can trust me. :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Don't make me go all Hindu mythology on your Bibles :lmao Thousands of Gods and stories to choose from :side:

Or Greek mythology. Zeus and Poseidon are cool and all but got nothing on Hades :rollins


----------



## Nicole Queen

The Reigns Train said:


> *Reigns was also beaten by seasoned psycho Randy Orton. Lets not ignore this to push your anti-Samoan agenda!*


Ha, seasoned psycho!

Dean was beaten by Darth Sith. No place for comparison.

:rollins > rton2

I will always push my ANTI-SAMOAN AGENDA!

:lmao


----------



## Wynter

Nicole Queen said:


> Ha, seasoned psycho!
> 
> Dean was beaten by Darth Sith. No place for comparison.
> 
> :rollins > rton2
> 
> I will always push my ANTI-SAMOAN AGENDA!
> 
> :lmao


:cuss:

Seriously though, Bray vs Roman. Ummmmm wth??? :lol Why isn't he facing Randy lol

Or you know, a worker who is way better than he is and can guide him lol did WWE forget their Raw match :cena6


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Sith Rollins said:


> They gotta see Reigns vs Bray :lmao, but they get to see Dean vs Seth :mark: I hope that match will happen at MITB. It should get lots of time if they aren't gonna have a 2nd MITB match for a case.


You can not have everything good in life

You have to go through the bad times to give values ​​to the good times

It's life


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> :cuss:
> 
> Seriously though, Bray vs Roman. Ummmmm wth??? :lol Why isn't he facing Randy lol
> 
> Or you know, a worker who is way better than he is and can guide him lol did WWE forget their Raw match :cena6


Maybe so Roman can get rub for his future push by losing to Bray who lost to Cena? Sounds like normal WWE logic. :cool2

:lmao Who the hell books this? :|


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> You can not have everything good in life
> 
> You have to go through the bad times to give values ​​to the good times
> 
> It's life


Yes Sonia is wise. in Mexico they have a saying 

"You have to walk through darkness to get to light"

and then of less popular saying in Mexico goes

"There can not be sweet without sour." 

:genius:genius


----------



## Wynter

Let's...let's just hope that match doesn't make it's way back on tv...anytime soon :side:

Maybe they gave Roman Bray because Randy is out on injury isn't he? He'll be back on Raw, but didn't he hurt his collar or something?


Sonia been getting hilarious with her shade lately, though. Her reason for Roman not being fit for a ladder match because he can barely do the stairs or barricade, let alone a ladder was just :lmao I couldn't even be mad at that statement, because Roman still concentrates hella hard walking down the stairs and takes his sweet time getting over the barricade :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


>


Ha! This is the best :lmao



Nicole Queen said:


> To fill OP's need for such travesty.


Why would you do this though? 
_WHYYYYYYYY _




Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown picture


Holy shiiiiiiit. This is awesome. :mark: :mark: :mark:
Every single day Ambrose is becoming/looking more and more like money. Sure he was before but now, I don't man. He goes through these moments in his wrestling where he shines incredibly and really stands head and shoulders above everyone else. 


*skips over Pryo's posts about Ambrose being fed to Cena/lower than Wyatt* 
LALALALALA These posts don't exist. They *do not *exist. 





Shenroe said:


> Or the leaked version :jordan


seriously where the hell is this weeks smackdown because stupid watch.wrestling are SLACKING




Nicole Queen said:


> taken from http://iteamhelena.tumblr.com/
> 
> :banderas Ambrose killing them bitches with words :lol


Fucking hell :lmao 














SóniaPortugal said:


> WWE Live Events Schedule For This Weekend
> 
> Sunday in *Erie, Pennsylvania at Erie Insurance Arena*: Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt, and *Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
> *
> 
> These lucky ones
> I also want this :sad:


Well FML I know people who live in Erie too who probably won't give two hoots about this :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :cuss:
> 
> Seriously though, Bray vs Roman. Ummmmm wth??? :lol Why isn't he facing Randy lol
> 
> Or you know, a worker who is way better than he is and can guide him lol did WWE forget their Raw match :cena6


Because they need to balance out the really good stuff with really bad stuff? :lol Alas, we can't have everything.

(Dude, you're still awake :lol)


----------



## Shenroe

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ha! This is the best :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you do this though?
> _WHYYYYYYYY _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shiiiiiiit. This is awesome. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Every single day Ambrose is becoming/looking more and more like money. Sure he was before but now, I don't man. He goes through these moments in his wrestling where he shines incredibly and really stands head and shoulders above everyone else.
> 
> 
> *skips over Pryo's posts about Ambrose being fed to Cena/lower than Wyatt*
> LALALALALA These posts don't exist. They *do not *exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously where the hell is this weeks smackdown because stupid watch.wrestling are SLACKING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hell :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well FML I know people who live in Erie too who probably won't give two hoots about this :cuss::cuss::cuss:


Surprised as well, even bollyrulez has nothing to give us too. I don't want to watch it tonight :woolcock


----------



## Wynter

JacqSparrow said:


> Because they need to balance out the really good stuff with really bad stuff? :lol Alas, we can't have everything.
> 
> (Dude, you're still awake :lol)


Listen Halfie, real pimps don't sleep, okay.










Yup, Still spamming that gif 


I swear, WWE hates us Roman marks :lol When I read he was facing BNB, I was excited for a new and fresh match and style for Roman. Of course on the flip side, I didn't want to see BNB lose so.....:side:


----------



## NeyNey

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You should watch Cesaro interviewing Bo in German :lmao


Link *NOW!!!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: SD pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol well damn. That's how 3MB goes out huh


Still in shock that we won't see 3MB/Shield ever again. Everytime I read Mc's or Mahal's name on the list I can't believe it. :lol I mean when Mahal wasn't in 3MB I gave a fuck, but it was really an awesome stable! Mc was always an awesome trash talker with his epic accent.
I mean... a frightful confession now, but I even started to like FUCKING HORNSWOGGLE. I never thought somebody could ever make me cheer for him. :toomanykobes
So fucking grateful Slater is still in WWE, hoping for many Ambrose/Slater matches/conversations to come. :trips5




Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Smackdown picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean's face :lmao
Click to expand...

Proofs my catchphrase once again:
Ambrose > all your favorite wrestlers :shawn
Since the day he was born his body language was destined to supersede english as the new global language.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Let's...let's just hope that match doesn't make it's way back on tv...anytime soon :side:
> 
> Maybe they gave Roman Bray because Randy is out on injury isn't he? He'll be back on Raw, but didn't he hurt his collar or something?
> 
> 
> Sonia been getting hilarious with her shade lately, though. Her reason for Roman not being fit for a ladder match because he can barely do the stairs or barricade, let alone a ladder was just :lmao I couldn't even be mad at that statement, because Roman still concentrates hella hard walking down the stairs and takes his sweet time getting over the barricade :lol


Orton is really injured?
Cena is injured, WWE gave orders not to focus on Cena because the eye.~

I was kidding, because sometimes this forum take everything too seriously 
But I still think Seth, among others are better for this kind of matches.

Cesaro will win. 
And maybe we'll have Seth vs Dean.
So i am happy


----------



## Joshi Judas

NeyNey said:


> Link *NOW!!!*








Now praise the apostles of the Church of Rollins :rollins


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Deptford said:


> Yes Sonia is wise. in Mexico they have a saying
> 
> "You have to walk through darkness to get to light"
> 
> and then of less popular saying in Mexico goes
> 
> "There can not be sweet without sour."
> 
> :genius:genius


And that saying are absolutely right

Good Luck for today (Y)

It's raining in Natal, but Mexico can handle the rain


----------



## Shenroe

Yay she is happy !


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Listen Halfie, real pimps don't sleep, okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Still spamming that gif
> 
> 
> I swear, WWE hates us Roman marks :lol When I read he was facing BNB, I was excited for a new and fresh match and style for Roman. Of course on the flip side, I didn't want to see BNB lose so.....:side:


Dammit. That's my Kryptonite.

Halfie, you're going to pass out on me later :no: And I'll have no choice but to let you...

Still, that would have been an interesting matchup


----------



## Nicole Queen

NeyNey said:


> Proofs my catchphrase once again:
> Ambrose > all your favorite wrestlers :shawn
> Since the day he was born his body language was destined to supersede english as the new global language.


:clap

Ambrose has the best expressions in the WWE. I'd say he beats the GOAT Jericho in that regard :|

I have serious need for hundreds Ambrose smileys :ex:


UnBOlievable :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Now praise the apostles of the Church of Rollins :rollins


*coughs* Raining on my parade here babe... I'll just leave :lol


----------



## Wynter

To share the Bo Dallas love :

Seriously though, this segment was fucking hilarious :lmao "She's a Boliever!!" :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Now praise the apostles of the Church of Rollins :rollins


Cesaro should start making his promos in German or French 
Diversity is always good

And Bo is hilariously annoying


----------



## JacqSparrow

I still want to punch him in the face.


----------



## TD Stinger

SóniaPortugal said:


> WWE Live Events Schedule For This Weekend
> 
> Sunday in *Erie, Pennsylvania at Erie Insurance Arena*: Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt, and *Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
> *
> 
> These lucky ones
> I also want this :sad:


Damn, I live not even an hour from Erie. Wish I would have known ahead of time. For anyone going, I went to a Zac Brown Band concert there not to long ago. Nice venue.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Look Bo Dallas is a male Pocahontas. The end.


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


> *coughs* Raining on my parade here babe... I'll just leave :lol



No offense Link MASTAHH but I don't see any SD links in my PMs yet. Are you slacking off? :lol 

I'm just a sidekick or manager


----------



## NeyNey

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Now praise the apostles of the Church of Rollins :rollins


I love when Cesaro tries to translate stuff from english to german and doesn't know how to do it. 
The way he still saves the situation is so awesome. :lol
In german "unbelievable" is "unglaublich" and there is clearly no way to put "bo" in there. 
And he's like "_an UNGLAUBLICHES or like he says "UNBOLIEVABLes" feeling!_"

Church of Rollins? :floyd2
Compared to pope Ambrose, Rollins is a Hunchback of Notre Dame. :barrett


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> No offense Link MASTAHH but I don't see any SD links in my PMs yet. Are you slacking off? :lol
> 
> I'm just a sidekick or manager












This is me looking at BollyRulez and watch.wrestling as I refresh and no god damn link comes up!




NeyNey said:


> Compared to pope Ambrose, Rollins is a Hunchback of Notre Dame. :barrett



Why am I :lol-ing so hard at this? Some stick a pope hat on the :ambrose2 smiley please. The nope one. And make sure it's tilted slightly cause he rouge-ish like that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That Hunchback gonna beat your pope to Sunday and back at MITB :ti


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> That Hunchback gonna beat your pope to Sunday and back at MITB :ti












Please see Ambrose's promo from Monday for evidence. :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> That Hunchback gonna beat your pope to Sunday and back at MITB :ti


Most like winning chapter 1


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> To share the Bo Dallas love :
> 
> Seriously though, this segment was fucking hilarious :lmao "She's a Boliever!!" :lol


I swear to god I just don't know how anybody can think his gimmick is shit. It is absolutely genious.
And I have no idea how Bo manages to stay serious while he is hearing himself. I would burst out laughing.
How is that possible?! Fucking skill.

The way he runs away from the cops... :banderas

"_THEY TRY TO KIDNAP ME! DON'T LET THEM TAKE ME! HE TOUCHED MY BUM!_"... Just *PERFECT*! :lmao



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> That Hunchback gonna beat your pope to Sunday and back at MITB :ti


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shenroe said:


> Most like winning chapter 1


----------



## Joshi Judas

Where's that gif from MASTAHH?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Apparently Smackdown will give later in Europe, so...not links to Smackdown :sad:


*Deptford* I'm sorry, but is not fault of the players, the referee for unknown reasons do not want goals in the match :| :$


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> Please see Ambrose's promo from Monday for evidence. :lmao


the gif and response are perfect! :lol

#AmbroseTheTrueHeir


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm gonna quote all these posts and laugh once MITB is done :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> Why am I :lol-ing so hard at this? Some stick a pope hat on the :ambrose2 smiley please. The nope one. And make sure it's tilted slightly cause he rouge-ish like that.

















DA POPE


----------



## Shenroe

I will too:jt3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Where's that gif from MASTAHH?


The home of all Shield gifs, Tumblr.... Duh.

Link




RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'm gonna quote all these posts and laugh once MITB is done :lol


I hatechu


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> DA POPE


You are awesome! :bow:bow:bow :lmao
Shit this is amazing. I'm adding it to my sig! ALL THE REP!

Edit: Can't believe someone actually did this :lol


----------



## Deptford

If I had photoshop, Seth's face would be right there. Dean will rightfully take the Iron throne! The father of hounds!!!


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> You are awesome! :bow:bow:bow :lmao
> Shit this is amazing. I'm adding it to my sig! ALL THE REP!
> 
> Edit: Can't believe someone actually did this :lol


Almost crashed my computer trying to do it as fast as I can :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

I meant which show MASTAHH :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

One way to get the Shield thread closed is talking religion :draper2


----------



## Deptford

Sith Rollins said:


> One way to get the Shield thread closed is talking religion :draper2


I don't think any of us actually knew what we were talking about though :lol 


I'm just thinking ab. it. Am I the only AmBRO in here?
All the other guys that I can think ov prefer Seth. :no:


----------



## Banez

Deptford said:


> I'm just thinking ab. it. Am I the only AmBRO in here?
> All the other guys that I can think ov prefer Seth. :no:


You sir, have a short term memory.

You asked me which one i preferred and i gave you my answer. And this is how fast you've forgotten :no:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> If I had photoshop, Seth's face would be right there. Dean will rightfully take the Iron throne! The father of hounds!!!


Can someone stick a shield members faces over Joffrey's face. The minute he died, all become right in the world. 



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I meant which show MASTAHH :lol


Last Raw? He's in all black so has to be. 
Jesus I am so blond sometimes without actually being blonde. fpalm




Nicole Queen said:


> Almost crashed my computer trying to do it as fast as I can :lol


I will rep you for this once this site lets me. Stupid site making me spread my rep around. :side: 



Sith Rollins said:


> One way to get the Shield thread closed is talking religion :draper2


See your sig :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Sith Rollins said:


> One way to get the Shield thread closed is talking religion :draper2


You're right, we shouldn't talk about Bolieving.

Also Nic, nice smilie! :woolcock


----------



## Shenroe

Deptford said:


> I don't think any of us actually knew what we were talking about though :lol
> 
> 
> I'm just thinking ab. it. Am I the only AmBRO in here?
> All the other guys that I can think ov prefer Seth. :no:


:hmm: u serious? Lol


----------



## Deptford

Don't make me feel bad, Banzey :lol It is true, I do have a really short term memory. I think most people here can attest to it, sadly. So don't feel too bad!!   

Shenroe, I thought you were on the dark side? 0_o 
Ugh, my head.

Well, good shit!~ I was starting to feel the darkness draw more and more powerful with all the Sith's around. :side:


----------



## Rap God

ops , i wanted to post some pictures but they are 2big , imma post them later
Edit: http://imgur.com/a/IdUWZ#PCNe5Mi Check like the first 7 pics


----------



## Bad For Business

I've decided i can't take Reigns seriously as a badass, because his hair is too damn pretty. I bet that hair gets him laid.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> If I had photoshop, Seth's face would be right there. Dean will rightfully take the Iron throne! The father of hounds!!!


Nice! I need to catch up more on GOT.



Sith Rollins said:


> One way to get the Shield thread closed is talking religion :draper2


We were joking around dude :lel


----------



## Bushmaster

I know, biggest joke was Dean being Jesus or the Pope :duck. I think everyone knows Rollins is the trinity. Looks,mic skills and ring skills :rollins

Gonna watch some SD now, it should be very good :mark: .... well the end of SD I guess.


----------



## NeyNey

Sith Rollins said:


> Gonna watch some SD now, it should be very good :mark: .... well the end of SD I guess.


Still waiting for it to come online somewhere. enaldo


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sith Rollins said:


> I know, biggest joke was Dean being Jesus or the Pope :duck. I think everyone knows Rollins is the trinity. Looks,mic skills and ring skills :rollins
> 
> Gonna watch some SD now, it should be very good :mark: .... well the end of SD I guess.


Yeah if you follow a backstabbing false prophet maybe. :ambrose3

I haven't even tried looking for a video yet. Probably just going to wait.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Still waiting for it to come online somewhere. enaldo



This is me  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Where the fuck are the SD links :cuss:


----------



## Banez

shit gets real when shield peeps don't get their SD links :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Where the fuck are the SD links :cuss:





Banez said:


> shit gets real when shield peeps don't get their SD links :lol



This is beyond a joke now... These sites have ONE JOB. *ONE.* 










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's late here and the football game is over. Fucking LOL at Spain btw :lmao :lmao Congrats Bear on DAT Netherlands performance :banderas

Gonna sleep, Link MASTAHH please PM me if you get the links later


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> This is beyond a joke now... These sites have ONE JOB. *ONE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao How are there no links yet ? It's on tv for me in 5 mins but still no links anywhere.


----------



## Shenroe

Dear judge Judy, help us all with those links. :bow


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


>


From Monday's Raw. Yassssss.

Seriously, though, cannot believe there were no leaks.


----------



## Joshi Judas

When did that segment happen on Raw? Completely missed it.


----------



## Wynter

Roman gave me so much life on SD and I don't care what any of you hoes think :reigns

Barrett vs Roman was a good match up :banderas


----------



## Lariatoh!

It was good. Reigns and Barrett worked well together. Reigns improving in all aspects and Barrett is just so good right now.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The treatment that Roman had in Smackdown :lmao :lmao

It was a "vision of Roman future, the John Cena 2.0"

But was in Smackdown


----------



## Joshi Judas

The fuck. Are there links yet or not?


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The fuck. Are there links yet or not?


yup

http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-smack...e-2014-hdtv-watch-online-download-*divx*.html

Watch Wrestling is up too


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> The treatment that Roman had in Smackdown :lmao :lmao
> 
> It was a "vision of Roman future, the John Cena 2.0"
> 
> But was in Smackdown


Did you not watch the match? the match was better than you give it credit...

and wow "vision of roman's future" squashing 3 jobbers which 2 ended up getting fired, give me a break.


----------



## Wynter

I can dig the superman comments, but don't yall hoes no sell that good match damn it :cuss: :lol

EDIT: And I'm side eyeing the fuck out of all those spoilers that acted like Roman hit one move and the match was over. That shit went on for over 10 minutes :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

3MB also got beaten by el torito. Roman is a step up. Of course simple folks gonna forget that part.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Deptford said:


> If I had photoshop, Seth's face would be right there. Dean will rightfully take the Iron throne! The father of hounds!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Bob the Jobber said:


>


:banderas

Just caught the end of Smackdown :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Holy shit YES :banderas


----------



## TheVipersGirl

SD now up! + some HQ photos 
http://www.desirulez.net/threads/656763-Watch-WWE-Smackdown-6132014-13th-June-2014-HDTV-Watch-Online-Download


----------



## Shenroe

Spoiler:  sd



Just finished watching sd, very enjoyed cesaro/Sheamus( MOTN), i didn't care enough to watch their previous matches which was a mistake because they delivered each time. 
Bo is great lol, had me burst out the whole segment with the dance etc. Both shield were good, nothing spectacular though, Reigns match was visually great but lacked a bit of flow. Ambrose match was slightly better imo, but they worked over the "injury" a lil bit too much. He's getting over quite well with all those kiddies and girls cheering him, there was a great ambiance through the match. Like i said earlier he had the match when Sith decided to have some fun on the announce table mocking Dean. 
So all in all an above average episode of smackdown with some nice matches and storyline dev.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Seth Rollins, I love you but :flip:flip:flip

Dean vs Bray = very good match :clap

Dean Ambrose promo:

Triple H = Kiddo

"Puppet Suit Seth Rollins"

Dean Ambrose :bow


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> Did you not watch the match? the match was better than you give it credit...
> 
> and wow "vision of roman's future" *squashing 3 jobbers *which 2 ended up getting fired, give me a break.


The match was OK at most

He has to start somewhere(3 jobbers today, in the future ...) 
Who else does that in WWE?


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> The match was OK at most
> 
> Who else does that in WWE?


jobbers are meant to be squashed, hence the title 'jobber'

So he squashed 3 jobbers, big deal.. two of them got booted anyway, only fair they put someone else over on the way out. So why not put over Roman? Besides.. Roman's the guy who had most eliminations in Rumble... it would be believable if some Stable with credibility.. like Wyatt family would have attacked him.. but if it's a Stable called 3MB which is that same team that contains members who lost to a fucking midget.. you can't take them seriously to beat up a grown man if they can't even take on a man half his size.

any more questions?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I love how Dean works as Face

He sold his "injury" beautifully as always


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> jobbers are meant to be squashed, hence the title 'jobber'
> 
> So he squashed 3 jobbers, big deal.. two of them got booted anyway, only fair they put someone else over on the way out. So why not put over Roman? Besides.. Roman's the guy who had most eliminations in Rumble... it would be believable if some Stable with credibility.. like Wyatt family would have attacked him.. but if it's a Stable called 3MB which is that same team that contains members who lost to a fucking midget.. you can't take them seriously to beat up a grown man if they can't even take on a man half his size.
> 
> any more questions?


No
You think that
I think it's another step to Cena 2.0 
We will see in the future


----------



## Deptford

THE FUCK I have to create an account and give out my credit card info to watch fucking smack down hell nahhhhhhh

These dudes are straight tripping hard affffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Wynter

Deppie...what damn site are you using :lmao


----------



## Tambrose

Smackdown was great. For some reason I thought I had written on here what had happened (since I watched it like 24hours ago :lol ), but looks like I didn't. oops.

Here, have some pics I stumbled across on FaceBook










Soup/Sith, you should like this one lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> When did that segment happen on Raw? Completely missed it.


At the very end, after Dean and Roman and their partner He Who Must Not Be Named won 

Shield-related SD thoughts:

Roman/Barrett was pretty good. Love seeing Roman's improvement in the ring. For crying out loud, people, give him a little credit. 

*moment of silence for 3MB*

Dean/Bray :mark: These two really need to have a legit feud someday.
Seth, you smug little cutie :cool2

All in all, not bad for SD.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bob the Jobber said:


>


Alright, that's awesome. :lel


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

There's word going around that it's Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose for this weekends house shows. I'll be attending the one in Hamilton, Ontario tonight and I hope this match happens. Will report back later.


----------



## Nicole Queen

"Only one person does the Superman punch, because only one person can" :lol It's decided, Cena hasn't been Super for some time :lmao

Wasn't interested in watching Reigns, but it was one of his better outings - BNB is much better choice than Bray :lol Ironically, Bray had his best non-PPV outing too :

Dean with that ferocity :banderas He is one of the few wrestlers, whose practically whole moveset I love :lol 

DAT DDT :yum: :yum: :yum:

DEM duelling Ambrose/Wyatt chants :dance Wait for it guys... :mark:

I need my daily dose of Ambrosia, anyone has gifs?

WHY SITH WHY??????????

Does anyone else notices about their live tours promos how they drop only Reigns' name :lol Even Bray gets "and the Wyatt family" :lol 




On a side note "Millions of people around the world now have hope" :lmao :lmao

Me with smilies overuse fpalm


----------



## CALΔMITY

Can't wait to get home and watch SD. It seems to be one of the better episodes concerning our boys based off of what y'all have said. That pic of Ambrose and Wyatt just gives me chills of excitement. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose vs Rollins
Reigns vs Orton

seem even more obvious after Smackdown, imo (probably not for MITB, but it will happen soon)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> When did that segment happen on Raw? Completely missed it.


It's the end of last weeks raw when Shield/Cena won 



Bob the Jobber said:


>



omg :clap :clap



Two words for Ambrose and Wyatt match that describe it perfectly for me - Psychology. Clinc. (maybe I'm slightly exaggerating lol)

Love it when Ambrose brings back the injured arm move from down in FCW, him constantly trying to knock his shoulder back into place. 

Some serious hard hitting going on and it looked awesome. Ambrose planting a DDT and the counters that he threw in there. 

Can't believe that they only gave Ambrose and Wyatt 12 mins or so but boy did they utilise that time incredibly. When have you last seen a Smackdown crowd on their feet? I feel like lately that NEVER happens. And BAM stick these two in the ring together and you actually get a crowd reaction - one that doesn't entirely need to be edited in. 

One of the things that ran through my mind the entire time watching this match re: Ambrose. "What has this mother fucker eaten that was blue? Look at his tongue. Jesus Christ he is like a child." I know people are probably thinking, 'how can you think about this when two talents are in a ring together, just watch the damn match', but dang Ambrose just doesn't know how to close his mouth :lmao 

Holy shit how wonderful was Seth interference though :lmao 

Ambrose's reaction







and how he merely missed Rollins by a smidgen of a second and then Rollins' panic when he realising that and he scrambles into the ring. :banderas
Seth's "congratulations' he mouthed to Wyatt at the end







and then his heel smile/laugh that he seems to have perfected :lmao :lmao Too. Good. :cool2:cool2

Plus Rollins looked like such a babe in the grey suit. The grey and the white looked A+ together :cool2:agree::homer


This is just gold right here
















And so is this


----------



## Joshi Judas

Great episode of SD all around. Says something when I even enjoyed an Adam Rose/Fandango match (coz of the goddess Summer), I enjoyed watching Swagger manhandle Big E for a few minutes and that Zeb/Lana interaction :banderas and of course the Shield stuff.

Loved Ambrose vs Wyatt, and that trying to pop the shoulder back into place thing is awesome but I'd probably suggest he use it sparingly for big matches- that's what makes it special ;lol Still great selling by Ambrose, carried the bulk of the match and the psychology and character work from both men was on point. That Rollins interference :lmao Even Bray's reaction when he realises Rollins helped him beat Ambrose, brilliant :lol


I don't care how great a heel Ambrose makes- he's absolutely the best babyface worker in the company right now (behind Zayn) and I want him as a face for a long long time.


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> This is just gold right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so is this


:clap Thank you :bow

How I love it when Dean is practically begging to be beaten... so many nice thoughts :banderas


----------



## Erik.

I'm really warming to badass face Ambrose.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Omg Sparrow. That ambrose shot! :banderas

Edit: by the way, apparently the assistant manager at my job watched Raw. He was all like "I saw those shield guys you like. Ya know, I personally think it's all just an inside job." So I proceeded to nerd the fuck out about it with him talking about all the theories and possibilities that have been mentioned on here. He doesn't regularly watch anymore, but he is familiar with evolution from back in the stable's prime in the early 2000s so he knows how HHH operates. 

It felt nice to nerd out about the Shield with someone offline for once. In my mind, though, I was all like "damn if only you had seen those three as a group" 
enaldo


----------



## Shenroe

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's the end of last weeks raw when Shield/Cena won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg :clap :clap
> 
> 
> 
> Two words for Ambrose and Wyatt match that describe it perfectly for me - Psychology. Clinc. (maybe I'm slightly exaggerating lol)
> 
> Love it when Ambrose brings back the injured arm move from down in FCW, him constantly trying to knock his shoulder back into place.
> 
> Some serious hard hitting going on and it looked awesome. Ambrose planting a DDT and the counters that he threw in there.
> 
> Can't believe that they only gave Ambrose and Wyatt 12 mins or so but boy did they utilise that time incredibly. When have you last seen a Smackdown crowd on their feet? I feel like lately that NEVER happens. And BAM stick these two in the ring together and you actually get a crowd reaction - one that doesn't entirely need to be edited in.
> 
> One of the things that ran through my mind the entire time watching this match re: Ambrose. "*What has this mother fucker eaten that was blue? Look at his tongue*. Jesus Christ he is like a child." I know people are probably thinking, 'how can you think about this when two talents are in a ring together, just watch the damn match', but dang Ambrose just doesn't know how to close his mouth :lmao
> 
> Holy shit how wonderful was Seth interference though :lmao
> 
> Ambrose's reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how he merely missed Rollins by a smidgen of a second and then Rollins' panic when he realising that and he scrambles into the ring. :banderas
> Seth's "congratulations' he mouthed to Wyatt at the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then his heel smile/laugh that he seems to have perfected :lmao :lmao Too. Good. :cool2:cool2
> 
> Plus Rollins looked like such a babe in the grey suit. The grey and the white looked A+ together :cool2:agree::homer
> 
> 
> This is just gold right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so is this


A smurfette









....OK I'm out


----------



## CALΔMITY

SHENROE PLEASE :lmao


----------



## Romangirl252

Smackdown was good last night...Loved Dean and Roman opening up smackdown...I thought both of the matches they were in were awesome


----------



## Tru365

Shenroe said:


> A smurfette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....OK I'm out


*Giggles and chortles*

All right, you deserve a log in just for that . :clap:clap:clap


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Two words for Ambrose and Wyatt match that describe it perfectly for me - Psychology. Clinc. (maybe I'm slightly exaggerating lol)
> 
> Love it when Ambrose brings back the injured arm move from down in FCW, him constantly trying to knock his shoulder back into place.
> 
> Some serious hard hitting going on and it looked awesome. Ambrose planting a DDT and the counters that he threw in there.
> 
> Can't believe that they only gave Ambrose and Wyatt 12 mins or so but boy did they utilise that time incredibly. When have you last seen a Smackdown crowd on their feet? I feel like lately that NEVER happens. And BAM stick these two in the ring together and you actually get a crowd reaction - one that doesn't entirely need to be edited in.
> 
> One of the things that ran through my mind the entire time watching this match re: Ambrose. "What has this mother fucker eaten that was blue? Look at his tongue. Jesus Christ he is like a child." I know people are probably thinking, 'how can you think about this when two talents are in a ring together, just watch the damn match', but dang Ambrose just doesn't know how to close his mouth :lmao
> 
> Holy shit how wonderful was Seth interference though :lmao
> 
> Ambrose's reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how he merely missed Rollins by a smidgen of a second and then Rollins' panic when he realising that and he scrambles into the ring. :banderas
> Seth's "congratulations' he mouthed to Wyatt at the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then his heel smile/laugh that he seems to have perfected :lmao :lmao Too. Good. :cool2:cool2
> 
> Plus Rollins looked like such a babe in the grey suit. The grey and the white looked A+ together :cool2:agree::homer
> 
> 
> This is just gold right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so is this


The interesting thing here is how the roles have been reversed, TMR. Just a few years ago, it was Dean doing that to Seth.

Crazy Dean and Bray is LIFE :mark:

And that suit IS Seth.



Calamity Glitch said:


> Omg Sparrow. That ambrose shot! :banderas
> 
> Edit: by the way, apparently the assistant manager at my job watched Raw. He was all like "I saw those shield guys you like. Ya know, I personally think it's all just an inside job." So I proceeded to nerd the fuck out about it with him talking about all the theories and possibilities that have been mentioned on here. He doesn't regularly watch anymore, but he is familiar with evolution from back in the stable's prime in the early 2000s so he knows how HHH operates.
> 
> It felt nice to nerd out about the Shield with someone offline for once. In my mind, though, I was all like "damn if only you had seen those three as a group"
> enaldo


Omg, that is so cool, Caly!! Plow him with vids of what the Shield was like a group 

:lol A friend of mine who used to watch back in the Evolution days found out on Thursday that I'm a wrestling fan, and when I told her Evolution was back, she kind of marked out a little. I told her there were much better things to see now


----------



## Divine Arion

Smackdown definitely delivered! 

Barrett and Roman have some good chemistry. The reports made it out like the match up didn't even get underway but I'm glad we got something though. Thinking Cena is likely getting one of those MITB spots but maybe Reigns will be the last one? Randy could screw him out of a win to add more heat to their feud. 

Bray vs Dean was a great physical matchup too. I really want to see them have a legit feud, nothing but pure psychological warfare and beating the hell out of each other. So I'm not the only one to get the FCW vibes the way Dean sold his shoulder injury and ramming it into the mat like that. I'm not surprised that Dean lost though. Bray needs some momentum and it's a good way to add fuel to the Seth vs Dean feud. Seth is such a lovable troll and really seems to be enjoying himself out there. Even Bray gave him that evil smile of approval. There's going to be hell to pay when Dean gets his retribution sooner or later. As much as I enjoy Ambrose as a heel, I do hope they keep him as a face for the time being. He just adds that extra bit of edginess and badassary that a majority of good guys are lacking right now. :ambrose




tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose's reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how he merely missed Rollins by a smidgen of a second and then Rollins' panic when he realising that and he scrambles into the ring. :banderas
> Seth's "congratulations' he mouthed to Wyatt at the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then his heel smile/laugh that he seems to have perfected :lmao :lmao Too. Good. :cool2:cool2
> 
> Plus Rollins looked like such a babe in the grey suit. The grey and the white looked A+ together :cool2:agree::homer
> 
> 
> This is just gold right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so is this


These gifs! :banderas


----------



## Erik.

The more I think over the past few weeks, the more I think HHH sees a load of money in Dean Ambrose. I mean, it's looking increasingly likely that it will be Triple H who goes up against Roman Reigns at Summerslam and will possibly be putting him over too. We've also seen Rollins break away from The Shield and turn heel by joining The Authority.

Yet, I can't help but feel Ambrose is looking like the star in all this. We got Rollins deliver numerous brutal chair shots to Ambrose on Raw which started their feud, which is going to make both men. You have Ambrose now being unleashed on the microphone a lot more which will get him alot more over and being the type of 'face' that he is right now, we're about to see some superb material, mic work that is really going to make people backstage stand up and realise how good this guy.

We have Ambrose being more prominent in matches now, he used to be the guy who'd take the pin if The Shield lost, but he's starting to look more dominant, he main evented Smackdown this past week. Sure, it's mackdown but it's still main eventing, lets not forget this is the guy Undertaker handpicked to wrestle with.

I just think despite Rollins and Reigns having more "attention" on them, I can see Ambrose blowing the doors of the whole damn thing and making the whole world know his name when this whole feud is over.


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's the end of last weeks raw when Shield/Cena won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg :clap :clap
> 
> 
> 
> Two words for Ambrose and Wyatt match that describe it perfectly for me - Psychology. Clinc. (maybe I'm slightly exaggerating lol)
> 
> Love it when Ambrose brings back the injured arm move from down in FCW, him constantly trying to knock his shoulder back into place.
> 
> Some serious hard hitting going on and it looked awesome. Ambrose planting a DDT and the counters that he threw in there.
> 
> Can't believe that they only gave Ambrose and Wyatt 12 mins or so but boy did they utilise that time incredibly. When have you last seen a Smackdown crowd on their feet? I feel like lately that NEVER happens. And BAM stick these two in the ring together and you actually get a crowd reaction - one that doesn't entirely need to be edited in.
> 
> One of the things that ran through my mind the entire time watching this match re: Ambrose. "What has this mother fucker eaten that was blue? Look at his tongue. Jesus Christ he is like a child." I know people are probably thinking, 'how can you think about this when two talents are in a ring together, just watch the damn match', but dang Ambrose just doesn't know how to close his mouth :lmao
> 
> Holy shit how wonderful was Seth interference though :lmao
> 
> Ambrose's reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how he merely missed Rollins by a smidgen of a second and then Rollins' panic when he realising that and he scrambles into the ring. :banderas
> Seth's "congratulations' he mouthed to Wyatt at the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then his heel smile/laugh that he seems to have perfected :lmao :lmao Too. Good. :cool2:cool2
> 
> Plus Rollins looked like such a babe in the grey suit. The grey and the white looked A+ together :cool2:agree::homer
> 
> 
> This is just gold right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so is this


I loved EVERYTHING about Ambrose and Wyatt's match  Like you said, it was just a fest of in-ring psychology. I can't wait 'til they meet in a proper feud. I'm scared to think of what they'd do to each other... but it'd be so fun to watch. I couldn't take my eyes off them. They're like two sides of the same coin, that's why they gel so well together already. I'm trying to remember, was this their first one-on-one bout?

I was so happy to hear the dueling Ambrose and Wyatt chants, they both deserve it. I loved that they gave their all, that's how you work a match *side eyes Cena*. 

As for the blue tongue, guessing it was a lollipop or a sweetie. Shenroe's explanation isn't so far-fetched either though . LOL. 

Seth, Seth, Seth. His face has just become so delightfully... 'slappable' since his turn hasn't it?  The smugness and brattiness is so good. When Dean spotted him, I was like "Dean honey leave it, pin Bray! You'll get another crack at Seth." That hot temper though... Seth almost overplayed his hand indeed, with Dean nearly catching him. I liked the smile Bray gave to Seth when he realized that it was his interference that gave him the victory.

Yeah I agree, Seth's suit game was on point. Very handsome  I liked that he wore sneakers with it. I think it's a trend anyway, am I wrong? He's a young guy, can't be too formal all the time.


----------



## Erik.

Sorry if it has already been posted, here is the full match from Smackdown:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JacqSparrow said:


> The interesting thing here is how the roles have been reversed, TMR. Just a few years ago, it was Dean doing that to Seth.
> 
> Crazy Dean and Bray is LIFE :mark:


I know Sparrow and the more important thing is how it works just as well this way around. I love how they are re-hashing everything and it's working out tremendously :banderas 



Erik. said:


> The more I think over the past few weeks, the more I think HHH sees a load of money in Dean Ambrose. I mean, it's looking increasingly likely that it will be Triple H who goes up against Roman Reigns at Summerslam and will possibly be putting him over too. We've also seen Rollins break away from The Shield and turn heel by joining The Authority.
> 
> Yet, I can't help but feel Ambrose is looking like the star in all this. We got Rollins deliver numerous brutal chair shots to Ambrose on Raw which started their feud, which is going to make both men. You have Ambrose now being unleashed on the microphone a lot more which will get him alot more over and being the type of 'face' that he is right now, we're about to see some superb material, mic work that is really going to make people backstage stand up and realise how good this guy.
> 
> We have Ambrose being more prominent in matches now, he used to be the guy who'd take the pin if The Shield lost, but he's starting to look more dominant, he main evented Smackdown this past week. Sure, it's mackdown but it's still main eventing, lets not forget this is the guy Undertaker handpicked to wrestle with.
> 
> I just think despite Rollins and Reigns having more "attention" on them, I can see Ambrose blowing the doors of the whole damn thing and making the whole world know his name when this whole feud is over.


Absolutely this. 
I kinda can't help but think this is how it has been for the majority of his career.

You can only imagine how well his heel turn is going to be when he finally does go dark side himself. Rollins turning heel has helped Ambrose come to fore once again because you could argue that whilst Ambrose was shining tremendously in the ring as a baby face in peril, Rollins was indeed the prominent member when Shield turned face. His mic work was brilliant, he got to expand his move set. Now with Rollins gone, Ambrose automatically steps back into his role of being the 'leader' just without the labelling being stamped across his forehead. 

No doubt about this feud is going to make them both the ones to watch. The 'E thinks it will be Reigns, and whilst I don't want to create a competition here amongst fans of each single Shield guy, Rollins and Ambrose are going to be the ones who slide in a the shit and come out smelling of roses. Whilst they most likely won't main event with this feud (even though they should, that can wait when they rehash this for a title) they'll still be the ones people are talking about afterwards. 

You can talk all you want about how Reigns is the only person who can do the Superman punch, you can advertise how he will be on European tour all you want but sooner or later when the machine falls flat and the rod you (or should I say they) made for your own back begins to buckle those who had to scratch and claw, figure out who they were as characters will know themselves so well inside and out that anything thrown at them will garner the right attention. See; Sheamus, Del Rio etc...




Tru365 said:


> I loved EVERYTHING about Ambrose and Wyatt's match  Like you said, it was just a fest of in-ring psychology. I can't wait 'til they meet in a proper feud. I'm scared to think of what they'd do to each other... but it'd be so fun to watch. I couldn't take my eyes off them. They're like two sides of the same coin, that's why they gel so well together already. I'm trying to remember, was this their first one-on-one bout?
> 
> I was so happy to hear the dueling Ambrose and Wyatt chants, they both deserve it. I loved that they gave their all, that's how you work a match *side eyes Cena*.
> 
> As for the blue tongue, guessing it was a lollipop or a sweetie. *Shenroe's explanation isn't so far-fetched either though . LOL. *
> *
> Seth, Seth, Seth. His face has just become so delightfully... 'slappable' since his turn hasn't it?  The smugness and brattiness is so good.* When Dean spotted him, I was like "Dean honey leave it, pin Bray! You'll get another crack at Seth." That hot temper though... Seth almost overplayed his hand indeed, with Dean nearly catching him. I liked the smile Bray gave to Seth when he realized that it was his interference that gave him the victory.
> 
> Yeah I agree, Seth's suit game was on point. Very handsome  I liked that he wore sneakers with it. I think it's a trend anyway, am I wrong? He's a young guy, can't be too formal all the time.


Pretty much hit the nail on the head here :lol

Shenroe slays me ha!


----------



## Erik.

tylermoxreigns said:


> Absolutely this.
> I kinda can't help but think this is how it has been for the majority of his career.
> 
> You can only imagine how well his heel turn is going to be when he finally does go dark side himself. Rollins turning heel has helped Ambrose come to fore once again because you could argue that whilst Ambrose was shining tremendously in the ring as a baby face in peril, Rollins was indeed the prominent member when Shield turned face. His mic work was brilliant, he got to expand his move set. Now with Rollins gone, Ambrose automatically steps back into his role of being the 'leader' just without the labelling being stamped across his forehead.
> 
> No doubt about this feud is going to make them both the ones to watch. The 'E thinks it will be Reigns, and whilst I don't want to create a competition here amongst fans of each single Shield guy, Rollins and Ambrose are going to be the ones who slide in a the shit and come out smelling of roses. Whilst they most likely won't main event with this feud (even though they should, that can wait when they rehash this for a title) they'll still be the ones people are talking about afterwards.
> 
> You can talk all you want about how Reigns is the only person who can do the Superman punch, you can advertise how he will be on European tour all you want but sooner or later when the machine falls flat and the rod you (or should I say they) made for your own back begins to buckle those who had to scratch and claw, figure out who they were as characters will know themselves so well inside and out that anything thrown at them will garner the right attention. See; Sheamus, Del Rio etc...


Agreed. It's actually almost perfect booking from the WWE in regards to The Shield, especially Rollins and Ambrose. They allowed Rollins to flourish, people were very quick to judge Rollins before hand,saying he's nothing more than a Jeff Hardy who sucks on the microphone, but he proved them wrong, he's outstanding in the ring, much more than Hardy ever was and he's definitely better on the microphone.

I actually cannot wait for Ambrose initial heel turn, mainly because he can make it work. We've seen so many heel turns where fans cheer because they know the superstar is either stale or needs to turn heel (mainly, how I'd feel if Cena turned, he'd actually get cheered) - but because Ambrose is so special, he'll MAKE the crowd boo. Bit like when Rollins turned to be honest.

They are pushing Reigns into Triple H expecting the crowd to get behind him and want to see him take down "the machine" - but for me, it'll be Ambrose who will get the biggest cheers when this is done. The feud everyone wants to see is Ambrose/Rollins, it's not Reigns/HHH.


----------



## Tru365

Erik. said:


> The more I think over the past few weeks, the more I think HHH sees a load of money in Dean Ambrose. I mean, it's looking increasingly likely that it will be Triple H who goes up against Roman Reigns at Summerslam and will possibly be putting him over too. We've also seen Rollins break away from The Shield and turn heel by joining The Authority.
> 
> Yet, I can't help but feel Ambrose is looking like the star in all this. We got Rollins deliver numerous brutal chair shots to Ambrose on Raw which started their feud, which is going to make both men. You have Ambrose now being unleashed on the microphone a lot more which will get him alot more over and being the type of 'face' that he is right now, we're about to see some superb material, mic work that is really going to make people backstage stand up and realise how good this guy.
> 
> We have Ambrose being more prominent in matches now, he used to be the guy who'd take the pin if The Shield lost, but he's starting to look more dominant, he main evented Smackdown this past week. Sure, it's mackdown but it's still main eventing, lets not forget this is the guy Undertaker handpicked to wrestle with.
> 
> I just think despite Rollins and Reigns having more "attention" on them, I can see Ambrose blowing the doors of the whole damn thing and making the whole world know his name when this whole feud is over.


I completely agree with you. 

Before this past RAW and SmackDown, I was worried about Ambrose's place in the hierarchy. With on-screen and off-screen, Rollins seeming to be a Triple H guy and McMahon said to be high on Reigns, I was wondering who was looking out for Dean. After this week though, I'm very pleased at how he's being featured. They're doing a good job handling the whole thing thus far.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Erik. said:


> Agreed. It's actually almost perfect booking from the WWE in regards to The Shield, especially Rollins and Ambrose. They allowed Rollins to flourish, people were very quick to judge Rollins before hand,saying he's nothing more than a Jeff Hardy who sucks on the microphone, but he proved them wrong, he's outstanding in the ring, much more than Hardy ever was and he's definitely better on the microphone.
> 
> I actually cannot wait for Ambrose initial heel turn, mainly because he can make it work. We've seen so many heel turns where fans cheer because they know the superstar is either stale or needs to turn heel (mainly, how I'd feel if Cena turned, he'd actually get cheered) - but because Ambrose is so special, he'll MAKE the crowd boo. Bit like when Rollins turned to be honest.
> 
> They are pushing Reigns into Triple H expecting the crowd to get behind him and want to see him take down "the machine" - but for me, it'll be Ambrose who will get the biggest cheers when this is done. The feud everyone wants to see is Ambrose/Rollins, it's not Reigns/HHH.



Where have you been all my life, or should I say the passed four or five Shield related threads  :lol


----------



## RizoRiz

I actually preferred the Roman vs Barrett match. I just love how the upper mid card is filled with these big guys who are actually athletic. Barrett is gold at the moment, he's being carried less these days, and seems to have got the point where he can work a decent match with most people. Roman's best singles outing yet imo

Dean's still my fav. I've said before but he's going to carry the heel side of the main event in the future. And it sounded very 80's Terry Funk-esque on Raw last Monday when he was describing "rearranging" Seth's face in such detail. Seth's performed above expectations for me on the mic, he was so cringe-worthy on the mic as ROH champ, but he's improved so much

Oh and don't get me wrong with the athletic big guy love, I still despise Sheamus and hope he gets powerbombed off a bridge into a river, but he can work a decent match


----------



## Enigmal

Erik. said:


> Sorry if it has already been posted, here is the full match from Smackdown:


That spot at 1:40 :mark:


----------



## Erik.

RizoRiz said:


> I actually preferred the Roman vs Barrett match. I just love how the upper mid card is filled with these big guys who are actually athletic. Barrett is gold at the moment, he's being carried less these days, and seems to have got the point where he can work a decent match with most people. Roman's best singles outing yet imo
> 
> Dean's still my fav. I've said before but he's going to carry the heel side of the main event in the future. And it sounded very 80's Terry Funk-esque on Raw last Monday when he was describing "rearranging" Seth's face in such detail. Seth's performed above expectations for me on the mic, he was so cringe-worthy on the mic as ROH champ, but he's improved so much
> 
> Oh and don't get me wrong with the athletic big guy love, I still despise Sheamus and hope he gets powerbombed off a bridge into a river, but he can work a decent match


I really liked Reigns/Barrett too. I really hope they're pushing Barrett, he's a natural and he's finally getting reactions from the crowd. He could really add some life back into the Intercontinental title. 

I would much rather had a Reigns/Barrett feud for the IC title going into Summerslam than Reigns/HHH if I am honest with you. These two just proved they can have a good match on Smackdown, give them a platform, give them Summerslam and perhaps make it a brutal brawling Ladder match reminiscent of Rock/HHH from over 15 years ago! That would get both guys over, easily.

The best thing about Ambrose/Rollins is that they WILL bring the best out of each other. They are good friends and will know what to do to keep the feud fresh and exciting every single week. They had those great matches in FCW, each one being different and four star standard. Imagine what they will pull off on the big stage in front of a bigger crowd, in fact they could just replicate at least one of those matches and I'd be happy. 

I understand what you mean in regards to Sheamus. He is a very good worker, one of my favorites to watch when he's in a match but it's everything else that I hate. It's a shame he isn't heel, because then hating him would make sense. Like I said in a different thread, turn him heel, give him a suit and make him team with The Authority as that heel that you can just despise!


----------



## Naka Moora

Enjoyed the Ambrose v Wyatt smackdown match.


----------



## NeyNey

Nice Barrett/Reigns match, 3MB... :trips4 
Loved Romans face when they came to the ring. :lol
Also loved his Symbol of Excellent alone, so tragical but still proud and determined while doing it.

Ambrose/Wyatt... :clap:clap:clap








:lenny

Awesome match!! Rollins in the end was fantastic. His disgusting smile, Deans face and eyes, JESUS!!!!!! :banderas
Absolutely awesome...
It is really like we watch WWE from a parallel universe, where both roles are switched. That just shows how fucking talented they are, and Rollins is really so awesome as a heel. As well as Dean on the other side. :clap
TMR, thanks for the Gifs as always. Also loved this:










Enigmal, spot was really fucking beautiful. 
Remember that Sister Abigail Wyatt did to Bryan against the barricade? :banderas Totally had some flash backs even though it wasn't that much impact of course, but I love it when Wyatt turns shit around like that.



Erik. said:


> The best thing about Ambrose/Rollins is that they WILL bring the best out of each other. They are good friends and will know what to do to keep the feud fresh and exciting every single week. They had those great matches in FCW, each one being different and four star standard. Imagine what they will pull off on the big stage in front of a bigger crowd, in fact they could just replicate at least one of those matches and I'd be happy.


So fucking right dude, I mean if just reading this doesn't make you burst from all these thrills of anticipation, something's wrong with you.


----------



## -XERO-

tylermoxreigns said:


>


*PSYCHOS!*


----------



## Erik.

NeyNey said:


> So fucking right dude, I mean if just reading this doesn't make you burst from all these thrills of anticipation, something's wrong with you.


Just get the feeling we're about to witness something REAL special, not just with the match but in general with both men. Rollins is going to be so well rounded being heel it's just hard to put into words. His move set screams babyface, so he's going to have to be a real old school heel with little eye gauges here and there, dirty it up a bit. I'm sure he'll learn from the best in Triple H.

I'm not expecting a "this is awesome" chant before the match starts, but I have no doubt we will get throughout the match and hopefully a standing ovation at the end. As much as the prospect of the two meeting is mouthwatering, I hope they don't give it to us at MITB, just let it build, let us WANT to see Ambrose get his hands on Rollins.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Erik. said:


> I really liked Reigns/Barrett too. I really hope they're pushing Barrett, he's a natural and he's finally getting reactions from the crowd. He could really add some life back into the Intercontinental title.
> 
> I would much rather had a Reigns/Barrett feud for the IC title going into Summerslam than Reigns/HHH if I am honest with you. These two just proved they can have a good match on Smackdown, give them a platform, give them Summerslam and perhaps make it a brutal brawling Ladder match reminiscent of Rock/HHH from over 15 years ago! That would get both guys over, easily.
> 
> The best thing about Ambrose/Rollins is that they WILL bring the best out of each other. They are good friends and will know what to do to keep the feud fresh and exciting every single week. They had those great matches in FCW, each one being different and four star standard. Imagine what they will pull off on the big stage in front of a bigger crowd, in fact they could just replicate at least one of those matches and I'd be happy.
> 
> I understand what you mean in regards to Sheamus. He is a very good worker, one of my favorites to watch when he's in a match but it's everything else that I hate. It's a shame he isn't heel, because then hating him would make sense. Like I said in a different thread, turn him heel, give him a suit and make him team with The Authority as that heel that you can just despise!


Roman/Barrett should happen more often. And glad Barrett's been on a roll lately--I've always felt that after the demise of Nexus, he was one of the biggest casualties given his ability.

Knowing Seth and Dean, they will give us stuff that's even better than what we've already seen. That's what I'm most excited for--what new twists they can add to their history now that they're on the big stage. This brilliant switching of roles is one already.


----------



## Erik.

JacqSparrow said:


> Roman/Barrett should happen more often. And glad Barrett's been on a roll lately--I've always felt that after the demise of Nexus, he was one of the biggest casualties given his ability.
> 
> Knowing Seth and Dean, they will give us stuff that's even better than what we've already seen. That's what I'm most excited for--what new twists they can add to their history now that they're on the big stage. This brilliant switching of roles is one already.


I agree. Reigns/Barrett could be a real good battle which would help push the two guys onto the next level. Mainly Barrett to main event level whilst Reigns takes the IC belt off him and gains more experience as a mid carder wrestling against a different variety of opponents as oppposed to the same ones he's faced in the main event.

I love the way we've got Ambrose/Rollins and it's already different to what we'd expect because the face and heel roles are switched. In fact, in the long run I have no doubt we could even see a double turn, just because of the unique styles of each men.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I hope they keep giving Dean the mic. So far since this split he has spoken more than he has in months, I swear.



tylermoxreigns said:


>


This is precisely why I want a crazy Dean vs crazy Bray feud. Like full on Moxley crazy Dean. They could just be hitting each other without any real wrestling spots in their match and I'd probably still die with excitement, because I just know it'd be loaded with crazy antics.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Erik. said:


> I agree. Reigns/Barrett could be a real good battle which would help push the two guys onto the next level. Mainly Barrett to main event level whilst Reigns takes the IC belt off him and gains more experience as a mid carder wrestling against a different variety of opponents as oppposed to the same ones he's faced in the main event.
> 
> I love the way we've got Ambrose/Rollins and it's already different to what we'd expect because the face and heel roles are switched. In fact, in the long run I have no doubt we could even see a double turn, just because of the unique styles of each men.


It actually wouldn't be too far-fetched to have Barrett be an Authority stooge placed in Roman's path. Though from the looks of things, a possible feud between them will have to come after Roman gets his hands on Trips.

A double-turn would be excellent, especially if Dean just goes off the deep end in trying to end Seth and Seth pulls out his great face-in-peril moments again. Not for a while though, I hope--I want to see how far they can both take their unexpected roles.


----------



## Deptford

That fucking Ambrose and. Wyatt match!!!!!,!!,!! 

Omg thx erik for that post

Ambrose with that goat selling. Ppl still saying he isn't great in the ring :lmao 

Always just a beauty to watch in there.. Can't wait for more singles matches to come


----------



## CALΔMITY

Just finished watching SD.

Ambrose's and Reigns's promos were great as I imagined they would be. Roman's match against Barrett was nice to watch. Barrett actually came off lookin like somewhat of a threat.

Ambrose vs Bray tho :banderas
Now THAT was a great match. Those two work so well together in the ring. Ambrose sellin that arm injury like a BOSS. The way he was constantly trying to pop it back into place throughout was something I hadn't seen before. Also, leave it up to Seth to take advantage of Dean's feelings. DAMN YOU SETH! YOU CAN'T HOLD GRUDGES AGAINST SOMETHING AMBROSE DID IN AN ALTERNATE REALITY!









Anyways like I said, he makes his losses look like hard-fought matches. He'll have his day to really shine besides owning on the mic.

I wanna draw stuff from it now :mark:


----------



## Erik.

JacqSparrow said:


> It actually wouldn't be too far-fetched to have Barrett be an Authority stooge placed in Roman's path. Though from the looks of things, a possible feud between them will have to come after Roman gets his hands on Trips.
> 
> A double-turn would be excellent, especially if Dean just goes off the deep end in trying to end Seth and Seth pulls out his great face-in-peril moments again. Not for a while though, I hope--I want to see how far they can both take their unexpected roles.


I think Barrett would be outstanding in The Authority. Especially if they were going down the route of "Evolution" - He is a natural heel too, he is awesome on the microphone and can hold his own in the ring. Barrett, Rollins, Triple H and Orton is a damn good stable. Like you say though, Reigns/Barrett would come after Triple H as if Reigns goes on to beat Barrett, I doubt he'd be feuding with Triple H for the Intercontinental title.


----------



## Banez

So what will Reigns do at the PPV?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh man...when dean was all








:wall


----------



## Erik.

Banez said:


> So what will Reigns do at the PPV?


Money in the Bank?

It's interesting indeed. Maybe they will have another ladder match where the winner gets a number one contender spot, in this match we have Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns (neither will win) - just to keep feuds going and not giving the crowd the matches they want as of yet and saving it for Summerslam.

They need to continue the feud, so if not putting them in the ladder match, perhaps Ambrose/Reigns vs. Harper/Rowan?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Banez said:


> So what will Reigns do at the PPV?


I'm honestly thinking that they're gonna get him in MITB match somehow, what with Orton being in there and everything.




Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh man...when dean was all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall


All these rolling of the neck gifs got me like


----------



## Deptford

Banez said:


> So what will Reigns do at the PPV?


Yeah this is only thing makes me think maybe is gonna be a tag match and not Seth vs dean 

:cuss::cuss: damn reigns!

Lol I'm joking :dance:dance
Dances nervously for zero


----------



## Banez

Erik. said:


> Money in the Bank?
> 
> It's interesting indeed. Maybe they will have another ladder match where the winner gets a number one contender spot, in this match we have Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns (neither will win) - just to keep feuds going and not giving the crowd the matches they want as of yet and saving it for Summerslam.
> 
> They need to continue the feud, so if not putting them in the ladder match, perhaps Ambrose/Reigns vs. Harper/Rowan?


guess we know better on Monday's RAW. I just don't see him being part of the mainevent this time.



tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm honestly thinking that they're gonna get him in MITB match somehow, what with Orton being in there and everything.


Yeah but what would Cena do then? I don't see how they would just ditch Cena out from the titlematch.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Banez said:


> Yeah but what would Cena do then? I don't see how they would just ditch Cena out from the titlematch.


According to Smackdown there were three spaces left. One of which Bray has taken and leaving two spaces? Cena and Roman. (Excuse me I didn't really watch all of Smackdown so not sure if there is only one space left or two?) Usually they have seven participants and we already have Del Rio, Sheamus, Cesaro, Orton, Wyatt - its feasible? Unless, like I said, someone else qualified on Smackdown other than Wyatt.


----------



## Deptford

So who do think winning the ladder match everybody?!


----------



## -XERO-

Spoiler: Something



Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose and Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns is currently planned for the June 29th WWE Money In the Bank pay-per-view.

The idea is that Reigns vs. Rollins would happen at Battleground with Reigns vs. Triple H happening at SummerSlam.

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...face-his-former-partners/#5MkOwfCCqDuIX40l.99


----------



## tylermoxreigns

-UNDEAD- said:


> Spoiler: Something
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose and Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns is currently planned for the June 29th WWE Money In the Bank pay-per-view.
> 
> The idea is that Reigns vs. Rollins would happen at Battleground with Reigns vs. Triple H happening at SummerSlam.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...face-his-former-partners/#5MkOwfCCqDuIX40l.99


But with Orton in the MITB for this to happen he's either gonna have to be taken out or Reigns put in ???


----------



## Erik.

Banez said:


> guess we know better on Monday's RAW. I just don't see him being part of the mainevent this time.


I don't think they will be and there is nothing wrong with that. The more superstars the WWE can put in the main event on the likes of Raw the better. It's a good way of getting talent over infront of the crowd and also seeing they are capable and I think we know by now that The Shield are capable.

Nothing wrong with Reigns/Ambrose being in a tag team match at MITB, it will be a great math and also good to continue a feud if the likes of Rollins screws them out of a win, especially if they make it a "number one contender" match, which also continues the Wyatt Familys rise through the ranks too.



Deptford said:


> Yeah this is only thing makes me think maybe is gonna be a tag match and not Seth vs dean


I hope they put off Rollins/Ambrose for as long as possible (Summerslam at the earliest), have Rollins continue to be a thorn in the side, it gets him over more as a heel if he keeps screwing the superstars that the fans are getting behind and it also means we will want Ambrose to get his hands on him more and when he finally does, it will kick off a match of the year contender.


----------



## Banez

-UNDEAD- said:


> Spoiler: Something
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose and Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns is currently planned for the June 29th WWE Money In the Bank pay-per-view.
> 
> The idea is that Reigns vs. Rollins would happen at Battleground with Reigns vs. Triple H happening at SummerSlam.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...face-his-former-partners/#5MkOwfCCqDuIX40l.99





Spoiler: reply



But Orton is already in MiTB, i don't see him pull a double duty.





tylermoxreigns said:


> According to Smackdown there were three spaces left. One of which Bray has taken and leaving two spaces? Cena and Roman. (Excuse me I didn't really watch all of Smackdown so not sure if there is only one space left or two?) Usually they have seven participants and we already have Del Rio, Sheamus, Cesaro, Orton, Wyatt - its feasible? Unless, like I said, someone else qualified on Smackdown other than Wyatt.


But Trips specifially said "i only got few spaces left... infact i only got one spot left, so i'l let coin decide which of you two will get qualifying match"

Thats what got me puzzled. If he denied Reigns to get shot at qualifying, why would he grant him a qualifier?


----------



## Deptford

-UNDEAD- said:


> Spoiler: Something
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose and Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns is currently planned for the June 29th WWE Money In the Bank pay-per-view.
> 
> The idea is that Reigns vs. Rollins would happen at Battleground with Reigns vs. Triple H happening at SummerSlam.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...face-his-former-partners/#5MkOwfCCqDuIX40l.99


No! Now shoo! 

Get away from here with that ungodly report :no:


----------



## Divine Arion

Erik. said:


> Agreed. It's actually almost perfect booking from the WWE in regards to The Shield, especially Rollins and Ambrose. They allowed Rollins to flourish, people were very quick to judge Rollins before hand,saying he's nothing more than a Jeff Hardy who sucks on the microphone, but he proved them wrong, he's outstanding in the ring, much more than Hardy ever was and he's definitely better on the microphone.
> 
> I actually cannot wait for Ambrose initial heel turn, mainly because he can make it work. We've seen so many heel turns where fans cheer because they know the superstar is either stale or needs to turn heel (mainly, how I'd feel if Cena turned, he'd actually get cheered) - but because Ambrose is so special, he'll MAKE the crowd boo. Bit like when Rollins turned to be honest.
> 
> They are pushing Reigns into Triple H expecting the crowd to get behind him and want to see him take down "the machine" - but for me, it'll be Ambrose who will get the biggest cheers when this is done. The feud everyone wants to see is Ambrose/Rollins, it's not Reigns/HHH.


These are good points. WWE has an unfortunate history of hurting credibility so it had me worried when they initially started the breakup. You just truly didn't know what would come out of it for any of them. I can say I'm pleasantly surprised by how they're handling it so hopefully it will continue. Reigns is coming into his own and the crowd is certainly behind him. He can be a good talker and has a larger moveset than people give him credit for. Seth definitely has all the tools to get to the top and seems to be enjoying the direction his role is taking. Personally loving the whole smart ass, holier than thou character he has. Dean Ambrose has always been my favorite of the group, but I do enjoy all three. Everything he does, his ring work, the intensity in his promos. Even the littlest things with his mannerisms just captivate me. How can you not love it when he just flails about and throws himself at his enemies without caring for his own safety. 

I'm definitely invested in Ambrose vs Rollins right now and can't wait to see how they go at it. We've gotten a glimpse based on their FCW work, and with the roles being swapped it adds that extra intrigue to the feud. Seth is making me really want Dean to beat his ass and that's a good thing lol. Shows how well he is making that heel role work for him, as well as Dean as the betrayed friend. I think we're in for a real treat with this feud. The match itself will have me :wall



Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh man...when dean was all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall


:done



tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm honestly thinking that they're gonna get him in MITB match somehow, what with Orton being in there and everything.
> 
> All these rolling of the neck gifs got me like


Yeah this seems to be the direction they're heading since Orton is already involved in the ladder match. Maybe Reigns is getting a spot? It will leave Ambrose and Rollins then to have their singles match. It could really go any way at this point.


----------



## -XERO-

tylermoxreigns said:


> But with Orton in the MITB for this to happen he's either gonna have to be taken out or Reigns put in ???


Yeah, I wonder too.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> Just finished watching SD.
> 
> Ambrose's and Reigns's promos were great as I imagined they would be. Roman's match against Barrett was nice to watch. Barrett actually came off lookin like somewhat of a threat.
> 
> Ambrose vs Bray tho :banderas
> Now THAT was a great match. Those two work so well together in the ring. Ambrose sellin that arm injury like a BOSS. The way he was constantly trying to pop it back into place throughout was something I hadn't seen before. Also, leave it up to Seth to take advantage of Dean's feelings. DAMN YOU SETH! YOU CAN'T HOLD GRUDGES AGAINST SOMETHING AMBROSE DID IN AN ALTERNATE REALITY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways like I said, he makes his losses look like hard-fought matches. He'll have his day to really shine besides owning on the mic.
> 
> I wanna draw stuff from it now :mark:


I loved that throwback to FCW, where he would bang his shoulder against stuff to get it back in place. 

And geez, how come people are so good at finding gifs :side:



Erik. said:


> I think Barrett would be outstanding in The Authority. Especially if they were going down the route of "Evolution" - He is a natural heel too, he is awesome on the microphone and can hold his own in the ring. Barrett, Rollins, Triple H and Orton is a damn good stable. Like you say though, Reigns/Barrett would come after Triple H as if Reigns goes on to beat Barrett, I doubt he'd be feuding with Triple H for the Intercontinental title.


He's been acting on the Authority's behalf against the Shield for a while too, so Trips could work him in as a muscle. Who can talk.

If Trips was 10 years younger though... :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Banez said:


> But Trips specifially said "i only got few spaces left... infact i only got one spot left, so i'l let coin decide which of you two will get qualifying match"
> 
> Thats what got me puzzled. If he denied Reigns to get shot at qualifying, why would he grant him a qualifier?


Your get out clause for that though could be he only had one qualifying spot left for Smackdown. Lets be honest, Reigns is the guy for them so if they are going to give him a shot a qualifying it'll be put on live TV rather than Smackdown where it'll be leaked by the dirt sheets the following day. 

It is completely confusing though... Unless they end up going for a "people barely watch smakdown so we're gonna ignore that we said that shit and throw roman in a qualifier on Raw" :lol


Edit: Also you've gotta think about Kane in this situation too. Who knows!? :lol I'm confusing myself the more I talk about it.


----------



## Shenroe

-UNDEAD- said:


> Spoiler: Something
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose and Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns is currently planned for the June 29th WWE Money In the Bank pay-per-view.
> 
> The idea is that Reigns vs. Rollins would happen at Battleground with Reigns vs. Triple H happening at SummerSlam.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...face-his-former-partners/#5MkOwfCCqDuIX40l.99


This report came out maybe 3 days after the heel turn. They obviously went another way since then.


----------



## Erik.

JacqSparrow said:


> He's been acting on the Authority's behalf against the Shield for a while too, so Trips could work him in as a muscle. Who can talk.
> 
> If Trips was 10 years younger though... :lol


I'm contemplating who I'd rather have in The Authority between a Heel Barrett bringing his IC gold to the stable, suited up and bringing some freshness to the main event scene. 

or a heel Sheamus, who is a better worker than Barrett but not as good on the microphone, much better as a heel though and a suited up heel Sheamus could also be quite refreshing.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Your get out clause for that though could be he only had one qualifying spot left for Smackdown. Lets be honest, Reigns is the guy for them so if they are going to give him a shot a qualifying it'll be put on live TV rather than Smackdown where it'll be leaked by the dirt sheets the following day.
> 
> It is completely confusing though... Unless they end up going for a "people barely watch smakdown so we're gonna ignore that we said that shit and throw roman in a qualifier on Raw" :lol


Or Roman and Dean come out and raise hell until Roman is given one?


----------



## -XERO-

Banez said:


> Spoiler: reply
> 
> 
> 
> But Orton is already in MiTB, i don't see him pull a double duty.





Deptford said:


> No! Now shoo!
> 
> Get away from here with that ungodly report :no:


LMAO @ Deptford

Hey, I (kinda) hope it's wrong, or there's different plans.


----------



## -XERO-

Shenroe said:


> This report came out maybe 3 days after the heel turn. They obviously went another way since then.


Hope so.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Edit: Also you've gotta think about Kane in this situation too. Who knows!? :lol I'm confusing myself the more I talk about it.


I forgot all about Kane, he'll probably be in it.


----------



## Erik.

I mean it's going to be one of Kane or Big Show isn't it.


----------



## tbp82

Roman could be put in a filler match. If 2/3 of 3mb wouldn't have been released I could've seen him in a 3 on 1 handicap with them. I could also see a match with Barrett as well or maybe they keep him off and say he's banned only to show up and cost Orton the title.


----------



## RizoRiz

Yeah Ambrose-Rollins is going to be awesome. All these ex indy guys are brilliant at getting fans emotionally involved in a storyline. No one in the WWE can do it better than the likes of Ambrose, Rollins, CM Punk or Bryan. They're just such believable characters, They all play either role excellently.

You can tell Ambrose and Rollins genuinely enjoy bouncing off of each other. Smiling as they play with the fans heartstrings. Their 1st match on the main roster will be something special, and they'll make sure of that. Kind of love that this feud is going down with the roles reversed from what I and probably most people thought it would

And I'll come here after for all gifs and female admiration haha. Also Ambrose carry on giving me promos that remind me of Funk in is feuds with Lawler and Flair


----------



## tbp82

Shenroe said:


> This report came out maybe 3 days after the heel turn. They obviously went another way since then.


Bryan's injury most likely caused a little shakeup in those plans. Also, wasn't it interesting how Trips flipped the coin and picks Ambrose showing he didn't want Reigns to get the opportunity. I thought that was the most significant moment of that whole segment.


----------



## Shenroe

Erik. said:


> I mean it's going to be one of Kane or Big Show isn't it.


Big show :Jordan. I think the main event on monday will be Roman/Kane with either one qualifying..oh f*ck at this point i really don't know lol, i give up.


----------



## RizoRiz

I would still love for that Ambrose-Foley feud to happen somewhere down the line, if Foley can ever get medically passed


----------



## Erik.

Shenroe said:


> Big show :Jordan. I think the main event on monday will be Roman/Kane with either one qualifying..oh f*ck at this point i really don't know lol, i give up.


To be fair, that isn't a bad shout. Kane is still "Authority" isn't he? Triple H will probably give Reigns the chance and if he beats Kane he is in, Rollins will probably screw him and there you go, Kane is in the match to do nothing.


----------



## Banez

RizoRiz said:


> I would still love for that Ambrose-Foley feud to happen somewhere down the line, if Foley can ever get medically passed


From what i read he's not gonna wrestle again so thats another match we'll never see happen most likely.


----------



## Shenroe

tbp82 said:


> Bryan's injury most likely caused a little shakeup in those plans. Also, wasn't it interesting how Trips flipped the coin and picks Ambrose showing he didn't want Reigns to get the opportunity. I thought that was the most significant moment of that whole segment.


Now that you say it, makes sense but i was frankly to hyped( for the main event among others things) to analyze HHH content. Screwing out poeple of opportunities is a proven method to get babyfaces over so yeah i could def see HHH take that path to build his match with Roman.



Erik. said:


> To be fair, that isn't a bad shout. Kane is still "Authority" isn't he? Triple H will probably give Reigns the chance and if he beats Kane he is in, Rollins will probably screw him and there you go, Kane is in the match to do nothing.


He is still affiliated in some shape with the Authority, as i said he will most def get screed but by Orton or HHH himself. Eh let's find out monday:tommy


----------



## Tru365

Mispost.


----------



## DoubtGin

They might go 

Cena/Rollins
Reigns/Kane

with neither(ex-)Shield member qualifying :C


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> Absolutely this.
> I kinda can't help but think this is how it has been for the majority of his career.
> 
> You can only imagine how well his heel turn is going to be when he finally does go dark side himself. Rollins turning heel has helped Ambrose come to fore once again because you could argue that whilst Ambrose was shining tremendously in the ring as a baby face in peril, Rollins was indeed the prominent member when Shield turned face. His mic work was brilliant, he got to expand his move set. Now with Rollins gone, Ambrose automatically steps back into his role of being the 'leader' just without the labelling being stamped across his forehead.
> 
> No doubt about this feud is going to make them both the ones to watch. The 'E thinks it will be Reigns, and whilst I don't want to create a competition here amongst fans of each single Shield guy, Rollins and Ambrose are going to be the ones who slide in a the shit and come out smelling of roses. Whilst they most likely won't main event with this feud (even though they should, that can wait when they rehash this for a title) they'll still be the ones people are talking about afterwards.
> 
> You can talk all you want about how Reigns is the only person who can do the Superman punch, you can advertise how he will be on European tour all you want but sooner or later when the machine falls flat and the rod you (or should I say they) made for your own back begins to buckle those who had to scratch and claw, figure out who they were as characters will know themselves so well inside and out that anything thrown at them will garner the right attention. See; Sheamus, Del Rio etc...
> 
> 
> 
> *@TMR*
> 
> Was trying to use the *quote* button, not sure I did it right.
> 
> AS much as I miss the boys together and I hope to see them regroup soon, I'm definitely happy to see them get to shine as singles competitors. Especially Ambrose. Yes, he got to shine as 'leader' of the group in a sense when The Shield first debuted BUT I felt that during that time, it was more about us getting to know them as a group than getting attached to them as we are now, as individual members.
> 
> By the time we did, the tide was turning to showcase Reigns as the head, then Rollins got his turn. So, Ambrose was out of the spotlight. Though to be fair, he was getting to cut promos in conjunction with Rollins for the past month or so before the breakup. Where he didn't get to shine as much, was in the ring, Yes, he did make a face in peril (surprisingly) but he didn't get many winning pins. I'm glad he's getting to shine in an angle now. :dance
> 
> 
> Reigns.
> I've been so conflicted about for so long. I'd been resistant to him because of WWE. They've been blatant about their desire to push him as a face of the company. I have no problem with that but for *two* reasons:
> 
> 1.) I felt (and still do) that he's not quite ready. He's grown so much but he has to grow some more into that role. To get that sense of ease As of late I've feared for Anoa'i. Ryback and Drew McIntyre especially (given his release) are prime examples of the blowback on a wrestler if they aren't able to shoulder the mantle WWE wants to place on them if they aren't in a place to carry the responsibility. McIntyre was dubbed 'The Chosen One' by McMahon a few years ago but stuff in his personal life, as well as not being at point the 'E wanted him to, for that 'big push'. He fizzled out...
> 
> That wasn't fair to him, as it was WWE putting something on him he wasn't ready to handle. If they'd have just been patient, they'd have gotten what they were so dang thirsty for. I DON'T want the same for Anoa'i.
> 
> 2.) The second reason I'd been resistant to embracing Reigns, was WWE's potential treatment of Ambrose of Rollins. I get the feeling that if HHH hadn't been there as a go-between, a buffer, that McMahon would've already broken The Shield up. Before and a bit after Rumble, we saw where it was being setup for Ambrose to be a fall-guy. I shudder to think where they would've been if they'd followed through with his plan.
> 
> This sounds harsh but, Dean probably would've been fed to Roman. He'd have been setup to be the bad guy who was all jealous of the glory Reigns was getting. With how shameless and heavy-handed WWE have been in the past, goodness knows how bad the fallout would've have been. If Dean would be floundering in the mid-card now. Would they have had anything substantive planned story-wise for Rollins? Or would've he been floundering too?
Click to expand...


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Erik. said:


> Agreed. It's actually almost perfect booking from the WWE in regards to The Shield, especially Rollins and Ambrose. They allowed Rollins to flourish, people were very quick to judge Rollins before hand,saying he's nothing more than a Jeff Hardy who sucks on the microphone, but he proved them wrong, he's outstanding in the ring, much more than Hardy ever was and he's definitely better on the microphone.
> 
> I actually cannot wait for Ambrose initial heel turn, mainly because he can make it work. We've seen so many heel turns where fans cheer because they know the superstar is either stale or needs to turn heel (mainly, how I'd feel if Cena turned, he'd actually get cheered) - but because Ambrose is so special, he'll MAKE the crowd boo. Bit like when Rollins turned to be honest.
> *
> They are pushing Reigns into Triple H expecting the crowd to get behind him and want to see him take down "the machine" - but for me, it'll be Ambrose who will get the biggest cheers when this is done. The feud everyone wants to see is Ambrose/Rollins, it's not Reigns/HHH.*


This (Y)


----------



## Erik.

Shenroe said:


> He is still affiliated in some shape with the Authority, as i said he will most def get screed but by Orton or HHH himself. Eh let's find out monday:tommy


They could go down the Attitude Era route. Have Rollin come out to look to screw Reigns, the referee gets knocked down, out comes Triple H and Orton too. Ambrose runs out to help Reigns but numbers get the better of them, then out of nowhere Daniel Bryans music hits, he whacks a steelchair against Orton, Ambrose takes out Rollins and Reigns hits the spear on Kane and gets the win as HHH looks on in disbelief.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Just droppin off some sketches. This is by far moment of the night for me.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

-UNDEAD- said:


> Spoiler: Something
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose and Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns is currently planned for the June 29th WWE Money In the Bank pay-per-view.
> 
> The idea is that Reigns vs. Rollins would happen at Battleground with Reigns vs. Triple H happening at SummerSlam.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...face-his-former-partners/#5MkOwfCCqDuIX40l.99


Bryan injury changed that

WWE title Ladder Match: the last places are for Cena and Kane, and I think Cesaro will win
I think there will be 2 ladder match, with Roman, Seth and Dean in the match


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> Just droppin off some sketches. This is by far moment of the night for me.


And this is wonderful. I like it's simplicity. That moment speaks for itself, no gimmicks necessary.


----------



## Tru365

Hey *@TMR * 

Left a reply to your post about Reigns on 431. Tried to quote you, not sure it worked correctly.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RizoRiz said:


> I would still love for that Ambrose-Foley feud to happen somewhere down the line, if Foley can ever get medically passed


If there's a wrestling fan somewhere that doesn't wanna see this feud, then I question their sanity. But yeah, Foley is not gonna wrestle ever again. His body is just too banged up.


Need to check SD soon. Judging by the GIF's, it's gonna be one hell of a SHIELD show... again. :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> And this is wonderful. I like it's simplicity. That moment speaks for itself, no gimmicks necessary.


Thanks TMR! Yeah all I really wanted to focus on was the expressions Dean made. They were too perfect.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Need to check SD soon. Judging by the GIF's, it's gonna be one hell of a SHIELD show... again. :banderas


Oh it is. :mark:


----------



## Deptford

That match was everything. Could've easily been a ppv big 3 if they went a different ending other than the suspected free television ending. A lot of counters we hadn't seen before. Why not just do all the mitb qualifiers on RAW? Smh.

The length of it just made it short and sweet too and has me coming back to it to pick it apart more. Longer matches tend not to have that effect on me.

Taker worked that 40 minute match at 28 but the match I couldn't stop picking apart was his barely 20 minute one at 29 (the shortest wm match he had had in about a decade) 

Anyways Ambrose def stole the show away from bray though :lol 
That little twat and his overselling  

I imagine he's not the easiest person to call a match with either. it certainly didnt look like he was making it easy on wyatt :lmao 
But what would be the fun in all of that?
Never change, dean..this man loves wrestling.


----------



## Deptford

Oh and amazinnnnnnnnnnnng job as usual caly. How you can call that a sketch I will never know, something like your average caly drawing would be the masterpiece of my lifetime :lol 

Love this one a lot though. Saved for future wallpaper


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> Oh and amazinnnnnnnnnnnng job as usual caly. How you can call that a sketch I will never know, something like your average caly drawing would be the masterpiece of my lifetime :lol
> 
> Love this one a lot though. Saved for future wallpaper


Well...if it's messy then I tend to consider it a sketch. :lol There is more than could be done to those to make it seem like more of a finished piece, but I was only aiming to make some quickies. Thanks though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tru365 said:


> tylermoxreigns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely this.
> I kinda can't help but think this is how it has been for the majority of his career.
> 
> You can only imagine how well his heel turn is going to be when he finally does go dark side himself. Rollins turning heel has helped Ambrose come to fore once again because you could argue that whilst Ambrose was shining tremendously in the ring as a baby face in peril, Rollins was indeed the prominent member when Shield turned face. His mic work was brilliant, he got to expand his move set. Now with Rollins gone, Ambrose automatically steps back into his role of being the 'leader' just without the labelling being stamped across his forehead.
> 
> No doubt about this feud is going to make them both the ones to watch. The 'E thinks it will be Reigns, and whilst I don't want to create a competition here amongst fans of each single Shield guy, Rollins and Ambrose are going to be the ones who slide in a the shit and come out smelling of roses. Whilst they most likely won't main event with this feud (even though they should, that can wait when they rehash this for a title) they'll still be the ones people are talking about afterwards.
> 
> You can talk all you want about how Reigns is the only person who can do the Superman punch, you can advertise how he will be on European tour all you want but sooner or later when the machine falls flat and the rod you (or should I say they) made for your own back begins to buckle those who had to scratch and claw, figure out who they were as characters will know themselves so well inside and out that anything thrown at them will garner the right attention. See; Sheamus, Del Rio etc...
> 
> 
> 
> *@TMR*
> 
> Was trying to use the *quote* button, not sure I did it right.
> 
> AS much as I miss the boys together and I hope to see them regroup soon, I'm definitely happy to see them get to shine as singles competitors. Especially Ambrose. Yes, he got to shine as 'leader' of the group in a sense when The Shield first debuted BUT I felt that during that time, it was more about us getting to know them as a group than getting attached to them as we are now, as individual members.
> 
> By the time we did, the tide was turning to showcase Reigns as the head, then Rollins got his turn. So, Ambrose was out of the spotlight. Though to be fair, he was getting to cut promos in conjunction with Rollins for the past month or so before the breakup. Where he didn't get to shine as much, was in the ring, Yes, he did make a face in peril (surprisingly) but he didn't get many winning pins. I'm glad he's getting to shine in an angle now. :dance
> 
> 
> Reigns.
> I've been so conflicted about for so long. I'd been resistant to him because of WWE. They've been blatant about their desire to push him as a face of the company. I have no problem with that but for *two* reasons:
> 
> 1.) I felt (and still do) that he's not quite ready. He's grown so much but he has to grow some more into that role. To get that sense of ease As of late I've feared for Anoa'i. Ryback and Drew McIntyre especially (given his release) are prime examples of the blowback on a wrestler if they aren't able to shoulder the mantle WWE wants to place on them if they aren't in a place to carry the responsibility. McIntyre was dubbed 'The Chosen One' by McMahon a few years ago but stuff in his personal life, as well as not being at point the 'E wanted him to, for that 'big push'. He fizzled out...
> 
> That wasn't fair to him, as it was WWE putting something on him he wasn't ready to handle. If they'd have just been patient, they'd have gotten what they were so dang thirsty for. I DON'T want the same for Anoa'i.
> 
> 2.) The second reason I'd been resistant to embracing Reigns, was WWE's potential treatment of Ambrose of Rollins. I get the feeling that if HHH hadn't been there as a go-between, a buffer, that McMahon would've already broken The Shield up. Before and a bit after Rumble, we saw where it was being setup for Ambrose to be a fall-guy. I shudder to think where they would've been if they'd followed through with his plan.
> 
> This sounds harsh but, Dean probably would've been fed to Roman. He'd have been setup to be the bad guy who was all jealous of the glory Reigns was getting. With how shameless and heavy-handed WWE have been in the past, goodness knows how bad the fallout would've have been. If Dean would be floundering in the mid-card now. Would they have had anything substantive planned story-wise for Rollins? Or would've he been floundering too?
> 
> 
> 
> Great post
> 
> To be honest they'll probably both be fed to Roman but I'll be damned if they don't make sure a) they look like a million bucks and b) he looks like a million bucks in the process.
> 
> I always thought they should've gone down a grudge feud with Ambrose/Reigns when they were bickering with each other and had Rollins with US title and utilise it as Crusierweight. When you think back to that suggestion, which I was so adamant was brilliant idea, it's kinda crap :lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Dang I had forgotten about Kane and Big Show again fpalm

Was pretty sure the final 2 MITB spots would go to Cena and Reigns but now don't know :lol Reigns should still get in coz Orton's there.

Just leave those two slow giants off the card for now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I don't know why I'm taking on Pyro in the "Dean Ambrose future?" thread. Dude is gonna chew me up and spit me out.


----------



## Deptford

Hey raven what house is the growing strong house in sig? Ahhhhhhhhhh tomorrow is got am like not expecting a pm but like ummmm. Yeaaaah maybe am


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> I don't know why I'm taking on Pyro in the "Dean Ambrose future?" thread. Dude is gonna chew me up and spit me out.


It's kind of a lost cause to argue with him about wrestling. He has his views and they are as strong as adamantium. 
Unless you want to go round and round like a broken record I'd say just let it go. :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> I don't know why I'm taking on Pyro in the "Dean Ambrose future?" thread. Dude is gonna chew me up and spit me out.





Calamity Glitch said:


> It's kind of a lost cause to argue with him about wrestling. He has his views and they are as strong as adamantium.
> Unless you want to go round and round like a broken record I'd say just let it go. :lol


Well, if *Pyro* represents adamantium, *TMR* can be.... MAGNETO!!!










:lmao


----------



## Banez

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Dang I had forgotten about Kane and Big Show again fpalm
> 
> Was pretty sure the final 2 MITB spots would go to Cena and Reigns but now don't know :lol Reigns should still get in coz Orton's there.
> 
> Just leave those two slow giants off the card for now.


I wouldn't even mind Kane or Big Show in the match... but i'd only accept them in if they were booked as monsters.. legitimate threats u know.. but when one is playing basketball with Sandow and Other isn't attacking just anyone but just out of sight out of mind, there really is no reason for either of them to appear in t he MiTB match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nicole Queen said:


> Well, if *Pyro* represents adamantium, *TMR* can be.... MAGNETO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Oh geez :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> Hey raven what house is the growing strong house in sig? Ahhhhhhhhhh tomorrow is got am like not expecting a pm but like ummmm. Yeaaaah maybe am



House Tyrell from Highgarden featuring Olenna, Margaery and Loras Tyrell :lol

I thought about putting House Greyjoy or Tully instead but nah.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> Well, if *Pyro* represents adamantium, *TMR* can be.... MAGNETO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lol :lol


Guys I think I may have silenced Pyro..... He hasn't replied. I may or may not be partaking in a happy dance for no apparent reason. Really he probably didn't think I was worth a reply, either way - in my head - I have won :cheer :cheer


----------



## Divine Arion

Calamity Glitch said:


> Just droppin off some sketches. This is by far moment of the night for me.


:banderas

Always a treat to see you post your artwork. Great job on the expressions! Man when these two have a legit feud down the road. :wall


----------



## Shenroe

tylermoxreigns said:


> I don't know why I'm taking on Pyro in the "Dean Ambrose future?" thread. Dude is gonna chew me up and spit me out.


Lol don't bother TMR, really. I managed to shut him down for 1 day with good arguments. And then back to square one fpalm.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> :lol :lol
> 
> 
> *Guys I think I may have silenced Pyro*..... He hasn't replied. I may or may not be partaking in a happy dance for no apparent reason. Really he probably didn't think I was worth a reply, either way - in my head - I have won :cheer :cheer


I wouldn't get too far ahead of yourself. :lmao He doesn't have the reputation that he has for nothing.




Divine Arion said:


> :banderas
> 
> Always a treat to see you post your artwork. Great job on the expressions! Man when these two have a legit feud down the road. :wall


Thanks Arion!
Yes they do. Even if it isn't right now, there is so much to capitalize on with these two.



Also GUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYS

lelMox


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> wouldn't get too far ahead of yourself. :lmao He doesn't have the reputation that he has for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Arion!
> Yes they do. Even if it isn't right now, there is so much to capitalize on with these two.


When you combine that with some editorials predicting he will end up in the midcard or lower fpalm:floyd1:StephenA:carl



Calamity Glitch said:


> Also GUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYS
> 
> lelMox


lel


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> Also GUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYS
> 
> lelMox


Future main eventer right here :lel


Saw this on reddit. If I was Ambrose I would be offended :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

Erik. said:


> *Big Show*


----------



## -XERO-

SóniaPortugal said:


> Bryan injury changed that
> 
> WWE title Ladder Match: the last places are for Cena and Kane, and I think Cesaro will win
> I think there will be 2 ladder match, with Roman, Seth and Dean in the match


*I forgot about Cena AGAIN!* 

Happened twice already.....


----------



## Bushmaster

Pyro is a great poster in my book, he can be so negative sometimes I laugh but he isn't insane. While everyone plays the wait and see game or just assume someone is gonna be a star because their talented he just remembers the talented people he supported who have become jobbers or never amounted to anything.
When I see WWE ruining people who were either super over or talented I can't just assume they'll be wwe superstars in the future.

Dean has been the weak link for a while, to the point some people don't think he can wrestle. I'm hoping with the promo he cut on Raw and the match he had on SD that they are gonna book him strong as a singles guy. Basically all we can do is hope WWE doesn't play games and actually reward the guy for being tremendously talented lol. He was the most talented guy in the Shield for me until Seth started cutting good promos and just blew everyone away in the ring.


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Pyro is a great poster in my book, he can be so negative sometimes I laugh but he isn't insane. While everyone plays the wait and see game or just assume someone is gonna be a star because their talented he just remembers the talented people he supported who have become jobbers or never amounted to anything.
> When I see WWE ruining people who were either super over or talented I can't just assume they'll be wwe superstars in the future.
> 
> Dean has been the weak link for a while, to the point some people don't think he can wrestle. I'm hoping with the promo he cut on Raw and the match he had on SD that they are gonna book him strong as a singles guy. Basically all we can do is hope WWE doesn't play games and actually reward the guy for being tremendously talented lol. He was the most talented guy in the Shield for me until Seth started cutting good promos and just blew everyone away in the ring.


What weak link exactly? Honestly i have hard time seeing it.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Well I'll admit to being one of those that were extremely sceptical on Ambrose the babyface, that's completely changed. Completely sold on Ambrose in that role in everyway. The way is sold that shoulder injury on Smackdown against Bray, my goodness he was pulling a Martin Riggs :banderas










As far as the future goes I am worried about Ambrose no doubt, with WWE's history why wouldn't you be. tbh I'm also worried about Rollins, Reigns, Wyatt, Zayn, Cesaro etc. etc. every ultra talented young performer they have right now (they're stumbled on something of a golden generation).

What filled me with hope though is someone like Daniel Bryan showed that sometimes you don't always need management fully behind you to get to the top.


----------



## Wynter

Imma need for WWE to keep their dicks in their pants and not prematurely ejaculate by having Seth vs Dean at MITB. If there is at least one brain cell in that company, they will understand just how much they need to keep having tension brew between Seth and Dean before they come to clash in a match.

Just keep having Seth being his fabulously asshole and troll self, while having Dean get increasingly unstable because he just wants to rip Seth's skeleton out through his mouth :lol

Patience WWE, having them finally come to blows at Summerslam will make the wait worth it. Remember when so many matches back in the day had you emotionally invested and salivating in anticipation for them to face each other?

The build up is everything. Of course we all know Seth and Dean would slay at MITB, but it's not the same as if it all came to head after a well laid out feud. 

Wyatts vs Shield was so amazing because fans waited so damn long for those two groups to get their hands on each other. And man, once they stood face to face in the ring, it was magic and the excitement in the arena could be felt through the tv.

And looked what they produced: MOTYC where the crowd was just so hyped and into everything. The atmosphere was electrifying and a this was awesome chant broke out before the stables even laid hands on one another. Yes, that chant is so abused now, but it really was warranted at that moment.


Give Seth vs Dean the same chance, WWE :

Oh and once again, Believe in Heel Rollins bitches.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Heel Rollins has been great. I seriously love to hate that guy. This feud with Ambrose has soooo much potential.... :waffle


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shenroe said:


> What weak link exactly? Honestly i have hard time seeing it.


People get that impression from Dean's win/loss record. In my opinion I think his losses tend to make sense. A lot of them (if not all) had something to do with his head not being in the game due to a distraction or whatever else. His instability and temper would get the best of him. However, some simple folk can't see past wins and losses.

More and more layers of Ambrose are being peeled away each week. Casuals are familiarizing with him little by little. I believe that despite piped in cheers that smack down has, the crowd was really behind both Wyatt and ambrose. 

Sure Ambrose may not have the biggest win record of the group, but he is the most interesting character of the three. Not to mention he makes his beatings and losses look good.
:ambrose3


----------



## Wynter

Bearodactyl said:


> Heel Rollins has been great. I seriously love to hate that guy. This feud with Ambrose has soooo much potential.... :waffle


Oh...I'm supposed to be hating Heel Rollins??...oops :rollins

Here I am, just marking out and cheering for this guy the whole time 

Ah well :lol












Roman didn't have to do 3MB like that though :lol

But, 3MB went out gloriously like the beautiful Jobbers they were :banderas


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> Tru365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tylermoxreigns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely this.
> I kinda can't help but think this is how it has been for the majority of his career.
> 
> You can only imagine how well his heel turn is going to be when he finally does go dark side himself. Rollins turning heel has helped Ambrose come to fore once again because you could argue that whilst Ambrose was shining tremendously in the ring as a baby face in peril, Rollins was indeed the prominent member when Shield turned face. His mic work was brilliant, he got to expand his move set. Now with Rollins gone, Ambrose automatically steps back into his role of being the 'leader' just without the labelling being stamped across his forehead.
> 
> No doubt about this feud is going to make them both the ones to watch. The 'E thinks it will be Reigns, and whilst I don't want to create a competition here amongst fans of each single Shield guy, Rollins and Ambrose are going to be the ones who slide in a the shit and come out smelling of roses. Whilst they most likely won't main event with this feud (even though they should, that can wait when they rehash this for a title) they'll still be the ones people are talking about afterwards.
> 
> You can talk all you want about how Reigns is the only person who can do the Superman punch, you can advertise how he will be on European tour all you want but sooner or later when the machine falls flat and the rod you (or should I say they) made for your own back begins to buckle those who had to scratch and claw, figure out who they were as characters will know themselves so well inside and out that anything thrown at them will garner the right attention. See; Sheamus, Del Rio etc...
> 
> Great post
> 
> To be honest they'll probably both be fed to Roman but I'll be damned if they don't make sure a) they look like a million bucks and b) he looks like a million bucks in the process.
> 
> I always thought they should've gone down a grudge feud with Ambrose/Reigns when they were bickering with each other and had Rollins with US title and utilise it as Crusierweight. When you think back to that suggestion, which I was so adamant was brilliant idea, it's kinda crap :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it took so long to respond, got sidetracked
> 
> You're right, if they're going down, they'll make damn sure they all look great on the descent. I'm glad they changed the angle of the Ambrose/Reigns 'feud', I shudder to think what would've happened there. Besides, we would've missed out on the awesome bromance we have going on between them
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> There was some negative reaction to the new theme song that Seth Rollins recently debuted on WWE TV. *It's said that he is getting new entrance music soon and what he has been using is just a placeholder.*
> 
> We noted before that the current plan is for Rollins to not join Evolution and WWE creative is being careful to avoid saying he's joined the group.


I have no problem with the "placeholder" theme, but not against changing it to a better one either. Hoping for the Parkway Drive or his NXT theme. 

Mick Foley on the Shield breaking up:


> The Shield breaking up: "I thought it was pretty cool, yeah! I didn't see it coming and they had a long, a nice long run. Sometimes, and I'm not picking on other groups, but when I wrestled elsewhere for a couple of years it was almost as if they thought every person watching the show watched every episode and kept up on everything, and they would break up groups, literally within months, two or three months. 'Yeah, they've been together long enough, time to break 'em up!' These guys [the Shield] had been together for two years, the time was right; I think it gives Seth Rollins a chance to break out. He was almost like the forgotten member, even though he would steal shows. He wasn't the crazy guy, like Ambrose, and he wasn't the guy with the incredible physique, like Roman Reigns. So he tended to be forgotten. Evolution by the nature of its name should be constantly evolving, I think it was a good move, and I think he upped his stock."


----------



## CALΔMITY

Great input by Foley.

As much as I don't mind Seth's current theme I'm also game for a new song if they can make it even better.


----------



## southrnbygrace

Just popping in The Shield thread. They're about the only reason I watch anymore.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Same here. Occasionally I'll see what else is going on in the show, but for the most part only trips and our three boys have my attention.


----------



## Shenroe

Bearodactyl said:


> Heel Rollins has been great. I seriously love to hate that guy. This feud with Ambrose has soooo much potential.... :waffle


:waffle



Calamity Glitch said:


> People get that impression from Dean's win/loss record. In my opinion I think his losses tend to make sense. A lot of them (if not all) had something to do with his head not being in the game due to a distraction or whatever else. His instability and temper would get the best of him. However, some simple folk can't see past wins and losses.
> 
> More and more layers of Ambrose are being peeled away each week. Casuals are familiarizing with him little by little. I believe that despite piped in cheers that smack down has, the crowd was really behind both Wyatt and ambrose.
> 
> Sure Ambrose may not have the biggest win record of the group, but he is the most interesting character of the three. Not to mention he makes his beatings and losses look good.
> :ambrose3


Ambrose 53% win, Rollins 55,56% win. Keep in mind that Ambrose had more singles matches with those dq finish. So i think it's just perception.


----------



## southrnbygrace

I'd been gone for over a decade when I started watching again about 18 months ago. Fell in love with The Shield immediately.


----------



## Divine Arion

Calamity Glitch said:


> Thanks Arion!
> 
> Yes they do. Even if it isn't right now, there is so much to capitalize on with these two.
> 
> Also GUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYS
> 
> lelMox


You're very welcome! :

Haha Dean always seems to have the case of the dropsies lol. Dean-Ambrose.net always has amazing gifs. Going to have to look that match up. 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Imma need for WWE to keep their dicks in their pants and not prematurely ejaculate by having Seth vs Dean at MITB. If there is at least one brain cell in that company, they will understand just how much they need to keep having tension brew between Seth and Dean before they come to clash in a match.
> 
> Just keep having Seth being his fabulously asshole and troll self, while having Dean get increasingly unstable because he just wants to rip Seth's skeleton out through his mouth :lol
> 
> Patience WWE, having them finally come to blows at Summerslam will make the wait worth it. Remember when so many matches back in the day had you emotionally invested and salivating in anticipation for them to face each other?
> 
> The build up is everything. Of course we all know Seth and Dean would slay at MITB, but it's not the same as if it all came to head after a well laid out feud.
> 
> Wyatts vs Shield was so amazing because fans waited so damn long for those two groups to get their hands on each other. And man, once they stood face to face in the ring, it was magic and the excitement in the arena could be felt through the tv.
> 
> And looked what they produced: MOTYC where the crowd was just so hyped and into everything. The atmosphere was electrifying and a this was awesome chant broke out before the stables even laid hands on one another. Yes, that chant is so abused now, but it really was warranted at that moment.
> 
> 
> Give Seth vs Dean the same chance, WWE :
> 
> Oh and once again, Believe in Heel Rollins bitches.


:clap

As much as I'm invested in Dean vs Seth, I agree that it would be nice if they continued the slow burn towards a SummerSlam match. The MITB PPV card is turning out to be a hard call to make at this point in time lol. As of now, I think the only thing they've confirmed is the ladder match and the recently added Tag Title match of Uso's vs Harper/Rowan? I'd say if Reigns doesn't get into the ladder match, then maybe we'll get a tag match of Ambrose/Reigns vs Rollins/HHH. Guess we'll find out soon enough lol. 



southrnbygrace said:


> I'd been gone for over a decade when I started watching again about 18 months ago. Fell in love with The Shield immediately.


I was the same way. I took a break from it in 2009 but gave it another chance again in 2013. The Shield was the sole reason and pretty much, aside from the Wyatt Family, that I still tune in each week.


----------



## -XERO-

WynterWarm12 said:


> Just keep having Seth being his fabulously asshole and troll self, while having Dean get increasingly unstable because he just wants to rip Seth's skeleton out through his mouth :lol


----------



## Wynter

-UNDEAD- said:


>


:lol exactly










:ambrose3


----------



## Bushmaster

Seth would more likely rip Dean's spine out of his body since he has been the more cold blooded one.


----------



## HBK4LIFE

southrnbygrace said:


> I'd been gone for over a decade when I started watching again about 18 months ago. Fell in love with The Shield immediately.


I stopped watching for a several years as well(except for Wrestlemanina's). I started watching again on Monday night Raw after Summerslam last year, and the Shield had me instantly hooked on their gimmick. :rollins is my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Kingrest00

*Hey I remember watching the shield*

But I can't really remember what I was watching. Can someone link me some old highlights of the shield so I can see if I remember any of them?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sith Rollins said:


> Seth would more likely rip Dean's spine out of his body since he has been the more cold blooded one.


Dean hasn't had the proper opportunity to get his hands on Seth yet. Seth did indeed show a cold-blooded side when he attacked with the chair, but he doesn't have that constant out-for-blood mentality that Dean has right now. Who knows maybe Seth is capable of some really cruel things, but that's more of Dean's forte.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*

Dear god....call the Persident! Now


----------



## Wynter

Soup must have forgotten that Dean cut a promo about basically wanting to dismember Seth :lol

Seth may have been cold blooded in his promo with him no selling the bromance and the work his ex stablemates put in, but that boy knows Dean will try to skin him layer by layer if he got his hands on him lol.

There's a reason why Seth refuses to be alone in a ring with that boy for long :lol Seth laughs from afar..._*afar*_..:lol


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Delbusto1 said:


>


DELBUSTO DA GAWD
:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Wynter

Delbusto1 said:


>


Freaking hell, Delbusto :banderas

Just...just how do you always find the perfect music??

Ugh, just perfectly showing off the glory that is Heel Rollins :


Excellent video...once again :lol

EDIT: re-watched it again :wall


----------



## Romangirl252

Its just Saturday and I'm ready for Monday night raw to get here


----------



## Kingrest00

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*

Sorry I forgot to write that part down lol


----------



## skarvika

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*

Thread of the year. Please sticky.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*

This was when Seth turned on the other two:


----------



## Alchemind

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*

KingRest preferred sexual partners that were unwilling to accept his sexual advances.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*



Kingrest00 said:


> Sorry I forgot to write that part down lol


and you seem to forgot it again xD


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wynter, they can feud till Summerslam if they want, but they MUST have a match at MITB. The audiences have a short attention span and the heat this feud has right now makes it the ideal time. Waiting too long never makes things better. Not to mention they'd likely have them involved in godawful filler feuds until then, so both guys would have cooled off tremendously.

A 3 ppv match series can still be good. Have them face off at MITB, at Summerslam, let them have some stipulation. Pretty simple.

They can do that tag match at Battleground to keep things fresh. Rollins wins at MITB, Dean pins Seth in the tag match at Battleground and the final match at Summerslam is a streetfight or something.

Waiting that long won't do any good when they have directly gotten involved with each other already. This isn't like Bryan vs Authority where there were mini villains in place for Bryan to go through before reaching HHH.


It's not like Wyatts vs Shield. Sure, there were two strong stables on the roster and fans wanted to see them go at each other since Day 1 so when they stared each other down in London, the arena erupted in cheers. BUT they never feuded that long, went their separate ways.

They only feuded in the time between Royal Rumble and EC, and the WWE did right in striking when the iron is hot and having the match then.

Dean vs Seth needs to go the same way. MITB is the perfect time. I'd rather not see them in any other match atm.


----------



## GREAThirteen

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*

I have no idea what's going on


----------



## Unca_Laguna

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*



GREAThirteen said:


> I have no idea what's going on


Right with you, man.


----------



## JohnCooley

GREAThirteen said:


> I have no idea what's going on


Same here


----------



## Kingrest00

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*



Alchemind said:


> KingRest preferred sexual partners that were unwilling to accept his sexual advances.


Lol not once


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

:trips5:trips5:trips5

:wall:wall:wall

:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## BrockTheOne

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*

Do the mods of this site really not do anything about blatant trolling


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*










Seems apt enough.


----------



## Firefighter9050

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*

I'm drunk so why not post?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*


----------



## Kingrest00

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*



Brauny said:


>


Lol clever


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*

So what exactly are you looking for, OP?


----------



## Kingrest00

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*

Any videos of the shield


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*



BrockTheOne said:


> Do the mods of this site really not do anything about blatant trolling


They merged it with this thread which to some is the equivalent to trolling trolls.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*



rouge said:


> Seems apt enough.



DAT ROH brotherhood :banderas


----------



## Delbusto

Calamity Glitch said:


> DELBUSTO DA GAWD
> :banderas :banderas :banderas





WynterWarm12 said:


> Freaking hell, Delbusto :banderas
> 
> Just...just how do you always find the perfect music??
> 
> Ugh, just perfectly showing off the glory that is Heel Rollins :
> 
> 
> Excellent video...once again :lol
> 
> EDIT: re-watched it again :wall


I appreciate it, thanks a lot.


----------



## Tambrose

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> :trips5:trips5:trips5
> 
> :wall:wall:wall
> 
> :sodone:sodone:sodone


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Thank you! :bow

Edit: they actually look like real son and father in this video to me, ohhh I wish they'd let this feud happen on RAW/SD- I want to see it in alllllll it's glory!

the changes in Ambrose's physique from then to now is crazy too.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I have no problem with the "placeholder" theme, but not against changing it to a better one either. Hoping for the Parkway Drive or his NXT theme.
> 
> Mick Foley on the Shield breaking up:


Foley with some nice input.




WynterWarm12 said:


> Imma need for WWE to keep their dicks in their pants and not prematurely ejaculate by having Seth vs Dean at MITB. If there is at least one brain cell in that company, they will understand just how much they need to keep having tension brew between Seth and Dean before they come to clash in a match.
> 
> Just keep having Seth being his fabulously asshole and troll self, while having Dean get increasingly unstable because he just wants to rip Seth's skeleton out through his mouth :lol
> 
> Patience WWE, having them finally come to blows at Summerslam will make the wait worth it. Remember when so many matches back in the day had you emotionally invested and salivating in anticipation for them to face each other?
> 
> The build up is everything. Of course we all know Seth and Dean would slay at MITB, but it's not the same as if it all came to head after a well laid out feud.
> 
> Wyatts vs Shield was so amazing because fans waited so damn long for those two groups to get their hands on each other. And man, once they stood face to face in the ring, it was magic and the excitement in the arena could be felt through the tv.
> 
> And looked what they produced: MOTYC where the crowd was just so hyped and into everything. The atmosphere was electrifying and a this was awesome chant broke out before the stables even laid hands on one another. Yes, that chant is so abused now, but it really was warranted at that moment.
> 
> 
> Give Seth vs Dean the same chance, WWE :
> 
> Oh and once again, Believe in Heel Rollins bitches.


Wynter this post is god damn EVERYTHING

The build is everything you are right but I can't help think they aren't going to hold off because they want the spectacle of HHH and Reigns for SS. 

Ambrose/Rollins would blow everything out of the water and I just know that isn't what they want. They kinda want to make Reigns at SS for sure? 




Delbusto1 said:


>


Delbusto, honestly :bow:bow
Do you ever make a crap edit? 
Wait, I know someone who can answer that for me.












LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> :trips5:trips5:trips5
> 
> :wall:wall:wall
> 
> :sodone:sodone:sodone


ARGH!!!!!
I miss FCW man 




rouge said:


> Seems apt enough.


Dem indy boys sticking together :banderas



-




Just look at this women. She actually sniffs her hand after she touches Ambrose. Sniffs it. :lel :done :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The moment has arrived ladies and gents... You can already smell the success :banderas 
Time to just sit back and enjoy wrestling again 











Edit: Please tell me anyone who went to last nights house show recorded any interaction between these two. God damn why did this not happen in England :cuss:


----------



## midnightmischief

Did anyone notice that sign in the crowd during dean and brays match on smackdown 'I wanna do dirty deeds to dean' :lmao

Fess up, who was there?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tambrose

midnightmischief said:


> Did anyone notice that sign in the crowd during dean and brays match on smackdown 'I wanna do dirty deeds to dean' :lmao
> 
> Fess up, who was there?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol seriously?! I'm going to need to rewatch just to see that :lol

Part of me is happy that the Shield isn't together, and I'm therefore not missing out on seeing them when they come over here soon (was going to go but can't thanks to injury), but now I'm wondering if the 3 of them are still coming and I'm going to miss Ambrose vs Rollins.... :cuss:


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Sweet Jesus on a stick :banderas

Gonna dream about being in that ring with them... :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Frico

As TMR pointed out a match with Seth vs Dean happened last night in Toronto and got a "This is awesome chant" (report is on PWInsider.com) :banderas

Some videos!:











Also someone snapped this epic pic:










Credit to all owners.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just gonna leave these here. First one shows a nice sequence of moves put together boy both of these guys. Simple but effective. *DAT SPINEBUSTER* by Ambrose, like I said, simple but effective. 











Rollins' doing Eddie's taunt.... Man :banderas


Edit: Lol Frico beat me to it. Losing my touch :lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

Tambrose said:


> :lol seriously?! I'm going to need to rewatch just to see that :lol
> 
> Part of me is happy that the Shield isn't together, and I'm therefore not missing out on seeing them when they come over here soon (was going to go but can't thanks to injury), but now I'm wondering if the 3 of them are still coming and I'm going to miss Ambrose vs Rollins.... :cuss:


It was when they were both up on the turnbuckle on the commentators side, in the audience around the point where the shield normally come out. Hard to see if your not really looking. I only noticed cause I was trying to see where seth was hiding. 


I kinda know how you feel Tambrose. I was bummed that I would never see the shield live since they don't come to nz anymore. 
I just take comfort in the fact that now they have split, it means more matches with them individually on the same show. 
For example, on smackdown, if they were still together - we would probably have had one match. But with the split, we got two. 
I still think of Dean and Roman as the shield so loved both matches as my favourite stable. 

If any of that made sense lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

> -Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose
> Huge "you sold out chants" aimed at Rollins. *Rollins did the three amigos and Eddie Guerrero's taunt (in a villainous manner), yielding an "Eddie" chant from the crowd. *Ambrose and Rollins pulled out all the stops, earning them a "this is awesome" chant from the crowd. Ambrose went to hit Rollins with a chair but *Rollins low-blowed him and got DQ'd. *Rollins was going to curb stomp Ambrose onto the chair but Ambrose recovered and chased Rollins from the ring.





> -Bray Wyatt vs. Roman Reigns, Street Fight
> Solo "I'm here" video for Wyatt. Lots of cell phone lights during his entrance. He also wore a brown apron. Reigns made his entrance through the crowd. Wyatt used the kendo stick and brought the steel steps in the ring. Reigns recovered and hit Wyatt with the steps. The two fought outside the ring. Wyatt stood the base of the steps in the entrance way and threw Reigns into it. Wyatt did the same thing again. They go back in the ring. Wyatt grabbed a microphone, and asked if Hamilton loves Roman Reigns, and asked if Hamilton wanted to see him crush Reigns in the skull with the mic. Wyatt hit Reigns in the skull with the mic and sung He's Got the Whole World in His Hands with the crowd. Reigns capitalized on the distraction, called Wyatt a dumbass and got a table to a huge reaction from the crowd. Wyatt managed to slam Reigns through the table with a uranage and got another table after an unsuccessful pin. Wyatt set up the table in the corner. Reigns was about to spear Wyatt through the table, but Rollins interfered, followed by Ambrose. Rollins and Wyatt beat Ambrose and Reigns down. Reigns and Ambrose recovered and Reigns speared Wyatt through the table for the win.


For those who didn't want to go to PW Insider. 


:banderas at the bits in bold. Rollins seems to really be coming into his own as a heel this time around.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> Just droppin off some sketches. This is by far moment of the night for me.


Caly, you are an A+ player  The simplest things really are the best.



Calamity Glitch said:


> Also GUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYSGUYS
> 
> lelMox


TREMENDOUS :lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> Imma need for WWE to keep their dicks in their pants and not prematurely ejaculate by having Seth vs Dean at MITB. If there is at least one brain cell in that company, they will understand just how much they need to keep having tension brew between Seth and Dean before they come to clash in a match.
> 
> Just keep having Seth being his fabulously asshole and troll self, while having Dean get increasingly unstable because he just wants to rip Seth's skeleton out through his mouth :lol
> 
> Patience WWE, having them finally come to blows at Summerslam will make the wait worth it. Remember when so many matches back in the day had you emotionally invested and salivating in anticipation for them to face each other?
> 
> The build up is everything. Of course we all know Seth and Dean would slay at MITB, but it's not the same as if it all came to head after a well laid out feud.
> 
> Wyatts vs Shield was so amazing because fans waited so damn long for those two groups to get their hands on each other. And man, once they stood face to face in the ring, it was magic and the excitement in the arena could be felt through the tv.
> 
> And looked what they produced: MOTYC where the crowd was just so hyped and into everything. The atmosphere was electrifying and a this was awesome chant broke out before the stables even laid hands on one another. Yes, that chant is so abused now, but it really was warranted at that moment.
> 
> 
> Give Seth vs Dean the same chance, WWE :
> 
> Oh and once again, Believe in Heel Rollins bitches.


gifs!!! :mark: My lovely heel Seth.

But no, they cannot hold off on this by not giving Seth/Dean time at MITB. They have to strike while the emotion of the betrayal is still fresh and the audience relates to what Seth did to Dean. They don't have to end it there or even give us a clean finish, but they have to meet in the ring. 

They can still have a nice long feud--this match can be the teaser for what they can do, but SS can act as the true showcase of their abilities, and so on.

And IMO, Shield/Wyatts was held off too long  



Calamity Glitch said:


> People get that impression from Dean's win/loss record. In my opinion I think his losses tend to make sense. A lot of them (if not all) had something to do with his head not being in the game due to a distraction or whatever else. His instability and temper would get the best of him. However, some simple folk can't see past wins and losses.
> 
> More and more layers of Ambrose are being peeled away each week. Casuals are familiarizing with him little by little. I believe that despite piped in cheers that smack down has, the crowd was really behind both Wyatt and ambrose.
> 
> Sure Ambrose may not have the biggest win record of the group, but he is the most interesting character of the three. Not to mention he makes his beatings and losses look good.
> :ambrose3


Even if Dean loses, he makes you remember him. According to my brother, who is a casual fan and not a regular viewer at all, Dean is the only member of the Shield he really remembers because he has the best expressions. He even cheered for Dean last Raw.



Calamity Glitch said:


> Dean hasn't had the proper opportunity to get his hands on Seth yet. Seth did indeed show a cold-blooded side when he attacked with the chair, but he doesn't have that constant out-for-blood mentality that Dean has right now. Who knows maybe Seth is capable of some really cruel things, but that's more of Dean's forte.


Seth strikes me as being more clinical about his brutality. But Dean is going to be more off-kilter and unpredictable and, IMO, frightening about it. Heck, his promo said it all.



Delbusto1 said:


>


*hoards like gold*

This must be saved and cherished. Truly.:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


:mark:



tylermoxreigns said:


> The moment has arrived ladies and gents... You can already smell the success :banderas
> Time to just sit back and enjoy wrestling again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Please tell me anyone who went to last nights house show recorded any interaction between these two. God damn why did this not happen in England :cuss:


:faint:

Live TV. Please. This needs to be shared to the world, and soon.



Frico said:


> As TMR pointed out a match with Seth vs Dean happened last night in Toronto and got a "This is awesome chant" (report is on PWInsider.com) :banderas
> 
> Some videos!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also someone snapped this epic pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to all owners.


Have a mountain of :rep:

Just realized I failed to comment on Foley's comment. That endorsement (Y)

And TMR, thanks for that report! :dance


----------



## Wynter

Damn, Dean and Seth wrestling like they're at a PPV and shit :lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I was at the show last night. Rollins vs Ambrose was damn good. I have a video from the first row of the powerbomb into the turnbuckle spot that I'll post later. 

My friend spilled beer on the floor during the main event. Reigns and Wyatt were brawling in front of us and after Reigns whipped Wyatt into the ring post he look over at the spill and my idiot friend and jokingly said "Hey, I think you spilled your beer there buddy."


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I was at the show last night. Rollins vs Ambrose was damn good. I have a video from the first row of the powerbomb into the turnbuckle spot that I'll post later.
> 
> My friend spilled beer on the floor during the main event. Reigns and Wyatt were brawling in front of us and after Reigns whipped Wyatt into the ring post he look over at the spill and my idiot friend and jokingly said "Hey, I think you spilled your beer there buddy."


I was waiting for you to post ! (Lol such a saddo) 
Glad you had a great time, nice story about Reigns too. Doesn't he have so much more personality at house shows? (Dang that sounds so mean) :lol

Looking forward to seeing the video :mark:


----------



## Delbusto

tylermoxreigns said:


> Delbusto, honestly :bow:bow
> Do you ever make a crap edit?





JacqSparrow said:


> *hoards like gold*
> 
> This must be saved and cherished. Truly.:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


Thank you friends.


----------



## Tambrose

midnightmischief said:


> It was when they were both up on the turnbuckle on the commentators side, in the audience around the point where the shield normally come out. Hard to see if your not really looking. I only noticed cause I was trying to see where seth was hiding.
> 
> 
> I kinda know how you feel Tambrose. I was bummed that I would never see the shield live since they don't come to nz anymore.
> I just take comfort in the fact that now they have split, it means more matches with them individually on the same show.
> For example, on smackdown, if they were still together - we would probably have had one match. But with the split, we got two.
> I still think of Dean and Roman as the shield so loved both matches as my favourite stable.
> 
> If any of that made sense lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


oh they don't go to NZ anymore? that's a bit strange since you're so close to Aust that it wouldn't be much travelling for the show to go there for at least one night either north or south NZ. They did cut back on how many shows they are doing here though, last year they did 5 shows in 5 different states and this year they are only doing 3 shows (in 3 different states still which is good). Was so bummed they weren't coming to my state, but my friend and I were going to travel to Melbourne to see them and make a bit of a holiday out of it.

I had to wonder if they cut back on the shows due to exhaustion after last years tour. After they did 5 straight nights of shows (plus the travelling) throughout Australia, they went straight to Asia and did a big tour there too. So they basically had no nights off for about 2 weeks, counting the travel time it took to get to Australia, travel to Asia, and then back to the States :sad: 
So as much as I was bummed that they were missing my state this year, kinda glad they aren't working them so hard this year.


----------



## Rap God

> The Shield breaking up: "I thought it was pretty cool, yeah! I didn't see it coming and they had a long, a nice long run. Sometimes, and I'm not picking on other groups, but when I wrestled elsewhere for a couple of years it was almost as if they thought every person watching the show watched every episode and kept up on everything, and they would break up groups, literally within months, two or three months. 'Yeah, they've been together long enough, time to break 'em up!' These guys [the Shield] had been together for two years, the time was right; I think it gives Seth Rollins a chance to break out. He was almost like the forgotten member, even though he would steal shows. He wasn't the crazy guy, like Ambrose, and he wasn't the guy with the incredible physique, like Roman Reigns. So he tended to be forgotten. Evolution by the nature of its name should be constantly evolving, I think it was a good move, and I think he upped his stock."


By Foley


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

tylermoxreigns said:


> I was waiting for you to post ! (Lol such a saddo)
> Glad you had a great time, nice story about Reigns too. Doesn't he have so much more personality at house shows? (Dang that sounds so mean) :lol
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the video :mark:


The PWInsider report states the show was in Toronto but it's actually Hamilton which is a 45 minute drive from Toronto.

Some are tough on Reigns in this forum but I've seen him twice at house shows this year and he's done a good job main eventing when the main event stars (Cena/Bryan/Orton) aren't there and gets big responses. I'm going to the Toronto house show in July and he'll be there solo without Ambrose. Most likely not main eventing this time since Cena and Orton will be there.

Tonight he stayed for a few minutes after the match and signed autographs and took a few pictures with fans. Ambrose ended up with a drop of blood on his cheek when he made the save during the main event, and I have no idea how it got there and neither did he. Ref Mike Chioda told him after the match and he was like "Blood? ahh!" and quickly wiped it off with a disgusted look on his face. 

Saw a few girls with signs tonight that referred to Roman Reigns apparent sexiness.

Here's a pic from the show:


----------



## midnightmischief

Tambrose said:


> oh they don't go to NZ anymore? that's a bit strange since you're so close to Aust that it wouldn't be much travelling for the show to go there for at least one night either north or south NZ. They did cut back on how many shows they are doing here though, last year they did 5 shows in 5 different states and this year they are only doing 3 shows (in 3 different states still which is good). Was so bummed they weren't coming to my state, but my friend and I were going to travel to Melbourne to see them and make a bit of a holiday out of it.
> 
> I had to wonder if they cut back on the shows due to exhaustion after last years tour. After they did 5 straight nights of shows (plus the travelling) throughout Australia, they went straight to Asia and did a big tour there too. So they basically had no nights off for about 2 weeks, counting the travel time it took to get to Australia, travel to Asia, and then back to the States :sad:
> So as much as I was bummed that they were missing my state this year, kinda glad they aren't working them so hard this year.


I think it is because the last time they were here there wasn't a great turn out. Still a huge crowd but lots of empty seats. 
In my opinion, where they went wrong was, the venue was too big for that sort of event in a small country where wrestling is not a major draw and the tickets were insanely expensive (not wwe fault, its my understanding the arena has a huge mark up on costs)

A few years earlier. The event was held in a outside (smaller) stadium and the place was packed to capacity. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tambrose

watching this weeks WWE Superstars (forgot I had it taped)... someone is wearing the banana costume that Dean wore in FCW. Makes me wonder if WWE just has a stash of costumes hanging around somewhere.

:lol


----------



## midnightmischief

Doesn't one of the rosebuds wear that in adam roses entrance? I swear I saw a banana on smackdown lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tambrose

midnightmischief said:


> I think it is because the last time they were here there wasn't a great turn out. Still a huge crowd but lots of empty seats.
> In my opinion, where they went wrong was, the venue was too big for that sort of event in a small country where wrestling is not a major draw and the tickets were insanely expensive (not wwe fault, its my understanding the arena has a huge mark up on costs)
> 
> A few years earlier. The event was held in a outside (smaller) stadium and the place was packed to capacity.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh that's a shame. Maybe they thought to go for a bigger arena because of how well it did last time at the smaller one, but I guess also they have to justify the expense of flying everyone there and the equipment they need to get there/hire etc. Save and come to Australia! :lol 

We really only have the one place for it in my state, and the first 1-2 times (can't remember when they started) it came here it wasn't advertised that much so there were still heaps of empty seats. I went to one show in 2009 and it was pretty good, but the cheaper seats still had a fair few empties. Someone I know who went last year said that it was completely packed out- unusual for any Adelaide show tbh. Lots of people/events don't come here because shows don't sell as well as they want- the pricing isn't all that nice though. 
My ticket was the second best, and that cost me $150. The 'best' seats were $300 and they were the first 5-6 rows or so, but I think my seat was even better than those ones because ours was on the tiered section, not flat on the floor so didn't have to stand up to see anything thanks to other people standing up lol. I didn't buy any merch either because 1.) couldn't get to the stand and they shut it after the show ended (missed opportunity- heaps of ppl wanted to buy stuff), and 2.) what I did see was WAAAAYYYYY overpriced.



midnightmischief said:


> Doesn't one of the rosebuds wear that in adam roses entrance? I swear I saw a banana on smackdown lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yes sorry- that's what I meant, one of the Rosebuds! Might of been helpful for me to include that :lol So tired (even though I've had plenty of sleep)


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Here's a clip of last nights Rollins/Ambrose match:







I mentioned my drunk friend earlier and he was pissing me off all night. He wasn't yelling anything nasty cause he knows wwe is pg and all but he kept leaning in to me slurring his words like an idiot and you can hear me bitch at him when he does it during this little video I took. I figured you'd hear him in the video but it turns out you can't really but instead you can hear me loud and clear "Thanks for ruining my video" so it ends up I ruined the video myself (cringe). Anyway, sorry in advance but I figured I'd keep that part in because it's worth a laugh. 

That's the only pic/video I took myself all night because I like to kick back and enjoy the show and I let my friend take all the rest. I'll see if he has any other good ones.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Here's a clip of last nights Rollins/Ambrose match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned my drunk friend earlier and he was pissing me off all night. He wasn't yelling anything nasty cause he knows wwe is pg and all but he kept leaning in to me slurring his words like an idiot and you can hear me bitch at him when he does it during this little video I took. I figured you'd hear him in the video but it turns out you can't really but instead you can hear me loud and clear "Thanks for ruining my video" so it ends up I ruined the video myself (cringe). Anyway, sorry in advance but I figured I'd keep that part in because it's worth a laugh.
> 
> That's the only pic/video I took myself all night because I like to kick back and enjoy the show and I let my friend take all the rest. I'll see if he has any other good ones.


Oh my god :lmao :lmao 
You can hear him a little bit but its pretty funny how you just go off at him. What's even more funny is how he immediately goes quiet after you bitch him out about it. We've all been there once or twice, so know that feeling. 

It's crazy how from 35 secs clip I'm rooting for Ambrose to get the damn suplex in and he fails. :rock5:heyman6:trips4


----------



## JacqSparrow

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Here's a clip of last nights Rollins/Ambrose match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned my drunk friend earlier and he was pissing me off all night. He wasn't yelling anything nasty cause he knows wwe is pg and all but he kept leaning in to me slurring his words like an idiot and you can hear me bitch at him when he does it during this little video I took. I figured you'd hear him in the video but it turns out you can't really but instead you can hear me loud and clear "Thanks for ruining my video" so it ends up I ruined the video myself (cringe). Anyway, sorry in advance but I figured I'd keep that part in because it's worth a laugh.
> 
> That's the only pic/video I took myself all night because I like to kick back and enjoy the show and I let my friend take all the rest. I'll see if he has any other good ones.


Bickering aside, nice vid! :lol Buckle bomb :mark:


----------



## Deptford

I can't hear the bickering ugh you guys are all such little detectives (beings to bicker)

Nice vid though! 

:lol Cena using Seth's move to rille up Ambrose is such a heel thing to do. Like, damn


----------



## Romangirl252

cool video...wish it was longer


----------



## Nicole Queen

It is coming... :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nicole Queen said:


> It is coming... :banderas


:mark:

One day I'm sure. :lol


----------



## Erik.

If there was ever a guy that would have suited the winged eagle, it's Dean Ambrose. I can't even begin to imagine that passion he'd show when he wins the belt one day, I have no doubt he will win the belt. I mean look at the passion he showed when he won the United States Championship!


----------



## Divine Arion

Frico said:


> As TMR pointed out a match with Seth vs Dean happened last night in Toronto and got a "This is awesome chant" (report is on PWInsider.com) :banderas
> 
> Some videos!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also someone snapped this epic pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to all owners.


:sodone :sodone

Aw man I'm so excited for this match up! These two are going to tear the house down! 

Thank you for finding these!



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> :trips5:trips5:trips5
> 
> :wall:wall:wall
> 
> :sodone:sodone:sodone


:banderas 



Tambrose said:


> watching this weeks WWE Superstars (forgot I had it taped)... someone is wearing the banana costume that Dean wore in FCW. Makes me wonder if WWE just has a stash of costumes hanging around somewhere.
> 
> :lol


:jordan5

OMG Dean in a banana costume and Roman as Tarzan?! I need to look up that up lmao. 



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Here's a clip of last nights Rollins/Ambrose match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned my drunk friend earlier and he was pissing me off all night. He wasn't yelling anything nasty cause he knows wwe is pg and all but he kept leaning in to me slurring his words like an idiot and you can hear me bitch at him when he does it during this little video I took. I figured you'd hear him in the video but it turns out you can't really but instead you can hear me loud and clear "Thanks for ruining my video" so it ends up I ruined the video myself (cringe). Anyway, sorry in advance but I figured I'd keep that part in because it's worth a laugh.
> 
> That's the only pic/video I took myself all night because I like to kick back and enjoy the show and I let my friend take all the rest. I'll see if he has any other good ones.


Honestly, I really couldn't hear you guys at all. I so badly wanted Dean to land that suplex lol. Thank you for sharing!



Nicole Queen said:


> It is coming... :banderas


:wall I won't be able to contain my feels when that happens lol.


----------



## DrHorrible

*Re: Hey I remember watching the shield*

!


rouge said:


> Seems apt enough.


OMG! Where did that pic came from? Ohhh Sami!


----------



## Wynter

Wrestling Gods, Imma need for Sami Zayn vs Seth Rollins to happen in the future :wall

If WWE has any damn sense, they won't allow Roman vs Triple H to follow after Dean vs Seth at Summerslam. Don't be setting up my husband for that failure :lmao


















:rollins


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Wrestling Gods, Imma need for Sami Zayn vs Seth Rollins to happen in the future :wall
> 
> If WWE has any damn sense, they won't allow Roman vs Triple H to follow after Dean vs Seth at Summerslam. Don't be setting up my husband for that failure :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rollins


:lol It might. Though Trips will probably soften the blow with a lousy Divas/midgets match in between to try and lower expectations.

Sami vs Seth :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Erik.

Imagine if Summerslams main event was Rollins (Handpicked WWE Champion) against Dean Ambrose in a 20 minute brutal battle. It's a shame we won't see that.


----------



## Delbusto

WynterWarm12 said:


> Wrestling Gods, Imma need for Sami Zayn vs Seth Rollins to happen in the future :wall


That would be insane, that match absolutely needs to happen. I really want to see what type of feuds Ambrose will be in as well, when he's more of a singles guy on his own.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Backstage Heat On Renee Young For Dating Dean Ambrose*

For have a laugh
These guys would be good at writing fanfics


----------



## Wynter

Erik. said:


> Imagine if Summerslams main event was Rollins (Handpicked WWE Champion) against Dean Ambrose in a 20 minute brutal battle. It's a shame we won't see that.


I honestly wouldn't even care about the title(though they both look so right with gold around their waists), I would just be so hyped for the match :lol And only 20?? They need at least 30 



Delbusto1 said:


> That would be insane, that match absolutely needs to happen. I really want to see what type of feuds Ambrose will be in as well, when he's more of a singles guy on his own.


Sami Zayn vs Cesaro

Sami Zayn vs Daniel Bryan

Sami Zayn vs Seth Rollins

Sami Zayn vs Dean Ambrose

I'm just ready for Sami to come up here and make everyone fall in love with him :lol

Adrian Neville vs Seth Rollins would be amazing too in a PPV setting, because WWE allows more risks and special moves to be pulled out :mark:

And don't even get me started on all the feuds I want Dean in :lmao I want that man to feud with half the roster, I swear.
WWE already granted me my first wish with Dean vs Seth :mark:.

Now give me a Bray vs Dean feudbanderas) and Crazy!Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose and I will be a happy girl for a while :


----------



## Erik.

WynterWarm12 said:


> I honestly wouldn't even care about the title(though they both look so right with gold around their waists), I would just be so hyped for the match :lol And only 20?? They need at least 30


I only added the title in there as it'd really push Rollins as a heel if he was hand given the belt, and walked out of the match with the title too after winning dirty. Plus, if it's for the title and built all the way up from those vicious chair shots on Raw, it'd be deserving of main eventing over the inevitable Reigns/HHH match and potential Lesnar/Cesaro one.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I honestly wouldn't even care about the title(though they both look so right with gold around their waists), I would just be so hyped for the match :lol And only 20?? They need at least 30
> 
> Sami Zayn vs Cesaro
> 
> Sami Zayn vs Daniel Bryan
> 
> Sami Zayn vs Seth Rollins
> 
> Sami Zayn vs Dean Ambrose
> 
> I'm just ready for Sami to come up here and make everyone fall in love with him :lol
> 
> Adrian Neville vs Seth Rollins would be amazing too in a PPV setting, because WWE allows more risks and special moves to be pulled out :mark:
> 
> And don't even get me started on all the feuds I want Dean in :lmao I want that man to feud with half the roster, I swear.
> WWE already granted me my first wish with Dean vs Seth :mark:.
> 
> Now give me a Bray vs Dean feudbanderas) and Crazy!Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose and I will be a happy girl for a while :


Definitely at least 30. No one could follow those two and survive to tell the tale. I'm fine with them not maineventing yet though. It would be even better because they weren't and yet they stole the show.

Sami vs Cesaro on the main stage? :banderas

And Seth or Dean vs most of the people on the roster would be amazing. They can do magic, honestly.

I still want my Bray/Randy/Dean crazy persons stable 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

you girls would go all nuts over Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose in a 1 hour ironman match.


----------



## Wynter

Erik. said:


> I only added the title in there as it'd really push Rollins as a heel if he was hand given the belt, and walked out of the match with the title too after winning dirty. Plus, if it's for the title and built all the way up from those vicious chair shots on Raw, it'd be deserving of main eventing over the inevitable Reigns/HHH match and potential Lesnar/Cesaro one.


:banderas Cesaro vs Lesnar. That match is going to be so physical and beast :mark:.

Dean vs Seth is going to steal the show either way. Or at least be a contender for MOTN depending on how the card stacks up. Unless Seth ends up winning the briefcase at the second MITB match I hope gets booked, he's not touching the title anytime soon.

Who knows, maybe we will get another Seth vs Dean years from now. With Seth being a super over babyface with the title and Dean being an absolutely devastating heel : 

Sidenote:

Lord knows I love me some Triple H and he's one of my all time favorites, but man...I'm really skeptical about Roman vs Triple H. I mean, whenever Evolution got control of the match against the boys, it just slowed down the action sooo much. I'd rather not watch Roman in another slow match fpalm. Now, if they go out there and beat the hell out of each other, that would be much more preferable on my end.

I just wonder how their in ring styles will mesh?


----------



## Shepard

well they've done 15 and 30 minutes already, so it's only fair that we get that too :side: Not many can make 60 minutes interesting but they sure would have a chance given their priors.


----------



## Banez

Shepard said:


> well they've done 15 and 30 minutes already, so it's only fair that we get that too :side: Not many can make 60 minutes interesting but they sure would have a chance given their priors.


60 minute match takes key talent that can go full 60 minutes.. thats why we've never seen Batista in a 60 minute ironman match f.e.. that would just be brutal for viewers to wait while he recovers.

Edit: wonder how many gif's you could find from tumblr after Dean having an hour ironman match though... bet that would create too many moments.


----------



## Erik.

WynterWarm12 said:


> :banderas Cesaro vs Lesnar. That match is going to be so physical and beast :mark:.
> 
> Dean vs Seth is going to steal the show either way. Or at least be a contender for MOTN depending on how the card stacks up. Unless Seth ends up winning the briefcase at the second MITB match I hope gets booked, he's not touching the title anytime soon.
> 
> Who knows, maybe we will get another Seth vs Dean years from now. With Seth being a super over babyface with the title and Dean being an absolutely devastating heel :
> 
> Sidenote:
> 
> Lord knows I love me some Triple H and he's one of my all time favorites, but man...I'm really skeptical about Roman vs Triple H. I mean, whenever Evolution got control of the match against the boys, it just slowed down the action sooo much. I'd rather not watch Roman in another slow match fpalm. Now, if they go out there and beat the hell out of each other, that would be much more preferable on my end.
> 
> I just wonder how their in ring styles will mesh?


It would definitely steal the show and hopefully open a lot of eyes backstage to the fact that these two can be main event players and main event PPVs because they are that good. I mean I think the WWE already know this considering the way both have been booked since they debuted.

I think everyone's a little skeptical with HHH/Reigns. We did see a solid match on Smackdown with Reigns/Barrett though and Triple H is a lot more seasoned and a lot more accomplished in the ring than Barrett so I am HOPING they just flow. Like yourself, I am also hoping it's just an out and out brawl, the bell rings and boom they're just at it each others throats, thrown over the barricades, slammed through the Spanish announce table etc. All out war, it suits both men.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Banez said:


> Edit: wonder how many gif's you could find from tumblr after Dean having an hour ironman match though... bet that would create too many moments.


Dean could probably cut a two hour promo and make so many moments that people could gif up. :lol


----------



## Wynter

Dropping this here real quick, because Dean Ambrose has been and always will be, Fab! :ambrose


----------



## Wynter

Erik. said:


> It would definitely steal the show and hopefully open a lot of eyes backstage to the fact that these two can be main event players and main event PPVs because they are that good. I mean I think the WWE already know this considering the way both have been booked since they debuted.
> 
> I think everyone's a little skeptical with HHH/Reigns. We did see a solid match on Smackdown with Reigns/Barrett though and Triple H is a lot more seasoned and a lot more accomplished in the ring than Barrett so I am HOPING they just flow. Like yourself, I am also hoping it's just an out and out brawl, the bell rings and boom they're just at it each others throats, thrown over the barricades, slammed through the Spanish announce table etc. All out war, it suits both men.


Seth, Dean and Roman have been the most consistently well booked talents in the company and I'd like to think it will continue in their singles careers. There are such bright future for these three and really, only WWE can mess it up themselves. There's no reasons why all three shouldn't be top stars years from now.


Seeing Roman vs Barrett only confirmed my theory about WWE giving Roman the wrong people to work with. I was really excited about the match when I heard it was booked, because I knew Barrett wouldn't have Roman working slow and it would be a physical bout between them. They had nice chemistry and I think a longer back and forth match would have made it better. But it was very solid for the time it received.

Hopefully this will open up WWE's eyes a little and maybe show them they've been booking Roman's matches and the pacing of them alll wrong. Give Roman guys like Barrett/Sheamus(great for brawling and just beating the piss out each other) and Ziggler/Cody types, where they perform at a nice quick pace in the ring and make their opponents look great.

Why would I want to watch a guy, who screams intensity and raw energy, in a slow match?? :lol It just doesn't make sense to me.

So, yeah, rambling aside. Roman vs Triple H should just be a physical match from the start. Not saying they have to put each other through a table the second the bell rings lol But the tone should be set the moment they have contact. No rest holds galore and trying to have an old school grappling match.

You guys are in a feud, try to kill each other damn it


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shepard said:


> well they've done 15 and 30 minutes already, so it's only fair that we get that too :side: Not many can make 60 minutes interesting but they sure would have a chance given their priors.


Yep, agree with this. If they're going to do it, they have gotta make sure they do it properly.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler: feeling a little dehydrated


----------



## Banez

60 min ironman between dean & seth would be totally amazing though i assume.

TMR: have a waterbottle :lol


----------



## Wynter

Are you trying to kill, Sparrow, TMR :side:

Sigh, I guess I will be there to resuscitate her then


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler:  lord have mercy















Apologies. I am going to exit the thread now. I'll come back with something more worthy of this thread, like proper discussion. Don't mean to lower the tone. :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Who else but TMR :dino


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord knows I love me some Triple H and he's one of my all time favorites, but man...I'm really skeptical about Roman vs Triple H. I mean, whenever Evolution got control of the match against the boys, it just slowed down the action sooo much. I'd rather not watch Roman in another slow match fpalm. Now, if they go out there and beat the hell out of each other, that would be much more preferable on my end.
> 
> I just wonder how their in ring styles will mesh?


No doubt about it, it’s going to be a slower methodical match based more on in-ring psychology i.e. the old alpha male facing the new young hungry pretender. Tbf I think it could be a pretty decent match.

Reigns starts off really hot to grab the crowd’s intention, he gets abruptly shut down by Triple H though who goes after a specific body part. He mentioned something about a torn tricep after Payback, why not some continuity with Trips focusing on his arm (He could re-injury it in the lead-up). He could pull out the crippler cross face, something he has used before – again good continuity, Trips pulling out all the stops using all his years of experience and living up to the name the Cerebral Assassin. 









The match comes to a head with Triple H becoming frustrated by not been able to put Reigns away with it breaking down into an ugly physical brawl. Throw in some false finishes and that would be a more than reasonable formula. 

Slower matches are fine if they tell a nice compelling story the crowd can get behind, and Triple H is likely to bust his ass making Roman look like a star anyway. I honestly think he can wrestle a more than halfway decent technical style as well, his match with D-Bry at Mania for e.g. 

Roman desperately needs that one great signature singles match too, and what we saw against BNB on Smackdown tells me the more physical the match gets the better it’ll be for him.

Any of you guys have a link to the Rollins vs Ambrose house show match pls?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Opener to Ambrose And Rollins match 

http://emily125love.tumblr.com/post/88862679535/seth-rollins-vs-dean-ambrose-at-wwe-hamilton




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler:  lord have mercy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies. I am going to exit the thread now. I'll come back with something more worthy of this thread, like proper discussion. Don't mean to lower the tone. :lol


No, no my dear! Don't let them deter you! 

Photography is a SERIOUS subject! Look at the lighting... the composition... Eh, who am I kidding? He's beautiful.  :lmao


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tylermoxreigns said:


> Opener to Ambrose And Rollins match
> 
> http://emily125love.tumblr.com/post/88862679535/seth-rollins-vs-dean-ambrose-at-wwe-hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Tumblr girls FTW unk2

Thanks LINK MASTAHH :clap


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I ain't a mark ass bitch in life; but I do proudly mark out for my favorite wrestlers. If Ambrose said this I'd fully mark out:-

"My name is Dean Ambrose, _and I'll bite your face off_; cause I like the taste of blood, and I don't mind if its my own, cause then I feel alive, (snarl, laugh)". (Twitch, twitch, eye-roll, body-pop, squirm).

or this,

"You think if you beat me up I'll respect you? Huh? _Tough-guy?_ My Dad used to beat me up and I didn't respect him!"
__________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


> Opener to Ambrose And Rollins match
> 
> http://emily125love.tumblr.com/post/88862679535/seth-rollins-vs-dean-ambrose-at-wwe-hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




Link MASTAHH coming through :banderas

England may have lost but you're a winner- we're all winners tonight :banderas :lol


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> Opener to Ambrose And Rollins match
> 
> http://emily125love.tumblr.com/post/88862679535/seth-rollins-vs-dean-ambrose-at-wwe-hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks for posting *TMR* 

I swear, we can be so damn thirsty. Loved the boos and hisses, then as soon as Rollins stripped off the shirt... *whistles and catcalls*.

#HoesaintLoyal :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Faaaack, Raven might win the MITB war :lmao

Rowan and Harper going for the tag titles while Bray goes for the gold?? God damn it, that's kind of perfect. Would be like Shield with all three members having titles, but at a higher caliber because of Bray possibly carrying the WHC.

Damn you Raven!!! :cuss: :lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Line every wrestler in the company up and let Ambrose cut long squirming promos on all of em'. For 3 hours, no commercials. Just promos and Ambrose beatdowns. 'RAW IS AMBROSE'. Like that episode of Smackdown about 2 months ago were the shield beat everybody up backstage over the whole night. Dude is _that_ entertaining.

I guarantee business would pick up and the following week he would be the biggest name in the WWE.

Austin would be all on twitter like:-

"did ya see young Dean Ambrose last night on Raw? That kid is the future".
__________________


----------



## Bushmaster

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler:  lord have mercy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies. I am going to exit the thread now. I'll come back with something more worthy of this thread, like proper discussion. Don't mean to lower the tone. :lol


I'm not gay but oh my goodness :lel Rollins looks legit with that look there, the gloves help. 

MITB is soon :mark: disappointed there might not be a MITB match this year but if Dean and Seth does indeed happen I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tru365 said:


> Thanks for posting *TMR*
> 
> I swear, we can be so damn thirsty. Loved the boos and hisses, then as soon as Rollins stripped off the shirt... *whistles and catcalls*.
> 
> #HoesaintLoyal :lmao :lmao


There is no TMR. Only Link MASTAHH. Use that name everyone until it trends on twitter :lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> Faaaack, Raven might win the MITB war :lmao
> 
> Rowan and Harper going for the tag titles while Bray goes for the gold?? God damn it, that's kind of perfect. Would be like Shield with all three members having titles, but at a higher caliber because of Bray possibly carrying the WHC.
> 
> Damn you Raven!!! :cuss: :lol


:flip  :cool2

Bray did say in his promo on SD that atop the ladder is his salvation, so one can hope. Since Bryan relinquished the belt, I don't think a face will win it, however much Cena makes me question my belief.

Orton is a logical choice but he just had a reign and if Roman gets in there too, they both will likely stop each other from winning.

Cesaro would be a fine choice if it was for the briefcase. Don't see him winning.

Has to be Bray surely?


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> There is no TMR. Only Link MASTAHH. Use that name everyone until it trends on twitter :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> :flip  :cool2
> 
> Bray did say in his promo on SD that atop the ladder is his salvation, so one can hope. Since Bryan relinquished the belt, I don't think a face will win it, however much Cena makes me question my belief.
> 
> Orton is a logical choice but he just had a reign and if Roman gets in there too, they both will likely stop each other from winning.
> 
> Cesaro would be a fine choice if it was for the briefcase. Don't see him winning.
> 
> Has to be Bray surely?


I'd totally mark out if Bray wins, though :mark: And they better treat him like a true champion too. Not him just holding it until John Cena takes it or some BS like that :side:

I'd rather have Roman in the second MITB match tbh(which should be happening if WWE is smart). In my opinion, none of the boys are worthy of being contenders and putting Roman in there to essentially screw Randy over is just blah to me. I think he would have a better showing amongst a Barret, Ziggler, Cody or whoever they would put in there.

But then again, he, Sheamus and Cesaro would look great beating the hell out of each other :lol

Still, I don't see what makes him a contender at this stage in the game. I'm even a little put off by Cesaro being in it, because like you said, he was better served for the briefcase.

Shame, I would have loved to see Cesaro uppercut the shit out of Ziggler off the ladder and see Dolph die like he was hit with a fatality :lmao

Rollins would have been the only Shield guy that made sense to have in the title match. And that's only going on the strength he has Triple H in his corner now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

They'd have announced a second ladder match by now if it was happening, so I don't see it as a possibility. Roster depth is lacking too, if you add a second ladder match the rest of the card is fucked.

Reigns would make sense though, they certainly treat him as a big deal and he has gotten pins on Punk, Batista and Trips so wouldn't feel too out of place. He's likely gonna overcome them odds and somehow qualify this week :lol

I mean he's certainly far more credible than Alberto Del Rio :lmao

He and Bray are about on the same level so just like Wyatt being there doesn't feel awkward, nor will Reigns.


----------



## Deptford

Yeah everyone talking about this second ladder match and I'm all like, where did they say that? :lol 
Glad it's just a rumor though.. they dont have enough talent that an do a good mitb match to have two of them IMO. But then again, it could be interesting and it's not like the undercard is gonna have any riveting matches anyways so why not just stack another 6 man match. What exactly would it be for though? 

I want Lesnar to show up and F5 Cesaro off the top of the ladder through a Table. Bray then spider climbs his way up the ladder and bites off the belt and then spiderwalks back up the ramp with it in his mouth. That's how I would book it.


----------



## Tru365

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> There is no TMR. Only Link MASTAHH. Use that name everyone until it trends on twitter :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> :flip  :cool2
> 
> Bray did say in his promo on SD that atop the ladder is his salvation, so one can hope. Since Bryan relinquished the belt, I don't think a face will win it, however much Cena makes me question my belief.
> 
> Orton is a logical choice but he just had a reign and if Roman gets in there too, they both will likely stop each other from winning.
> 
> Cesaro would be a fine choice if it was for the briefcase. Don't see him winning.
> 
> Has to be Bray surely?


Oh, I'm sorry! :lmao 

Let me write this down, can't get this wrong. So it's two H's?  LOL


----------



## Tru365

Deptford said:


> Yeah everyone talking about this second ladder match and I'm all like, where did they say that? :lol
> Glad it's just a rumor though.. they dont have enough talent that an do a good mitb match to have two of them IMO. But then again, it could be interesting and it's not like the undercard is gonna have any riveting matches anyways so why not just stack another 6 man match. What exactly would it be for though?
> 
> I want Lesnar to show up and F5 Cesaro off the top of the ladder through a Table. Bray then spider climbs his way up the ladder and bites off the belt and then spiderwalks back up the ramp with it in his mouth. That's how I would book it.


I liked the idea they had on Bleacher. Have the MITB Briefcase Match be the losers from the MITB WHC qualifying rounds. Ziggler et al. Then add Rollins and/or Reigns.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: Sith Rollins























Seth is so trifling :no:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> you girls would go all nuts over Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose in a 1 hour ironman match.


You know us so well 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord knows I love me some Triple H and he's one of my all time favorites, but man...I'm really skeptical about Roman vs Triple H. I mean, whenever Evolution got control of the match against the boys, it just slowed down the action sooo much. I'd rather not watch Roman in another slow match fpalm. Now, if they go out there and beat the hell out of each other, that would be much more preferable on my end.
> 
> I just wonder how their in ring styles will mesh?


I think Roman will be OK with Trips. He'll know how to work with Roman's style and bring out the best in him.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dropping this here real quick, because Dean Ambrose has been and always will be, Fab! :ambrose


:lmao



tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: feeling a little dehydrated





tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler:  lord have mercy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies. I am going to exit the thread now. I'll come back with something more worthy of this thread, like proper discussion. Don't mean to lower the tone. :lol





tylermoxreigns said:


> Opener to Ambrose And Rollins match
> 
> http://emily125love.tumblr.com/post/88862679535/seth-rollins-vs-dean-ambrose-at-wwe-hamilton
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












TMR, never leave. PLEASE.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Are you trying to kill, Sparrow, TMR :side:
> 
> Sigh, I guess I will be there to resuscitate her then


I need to be held. And in return...



WynterWarm12 said:


> Faaaack, Raven might win the MITB war :lmao
> 
> Rowan and Harper going for the tag titles while Bray goes for the gold?? God damn it, that's kind of perfect. Would be like Shield with all three members having titles, but at a higher caliber because of Bray possibly carrying the WHC.
> 
> Damn you Raven!!! :cuss: :lol


There, there *pats Halfie on the head*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: Sith Rollins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth is so trifling :no:


Oh look, I officially forgot how to breathe.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Line every wrestler in the company up and let Ambrose cut long squirming promos on all of em'. For 3 hours, no commercials. Just promos and Ambrose beatdowns. 'RAW IS AMBROSE'. Like that episode of Smackdown about 2 months ago were the shield beat everybody up backstage over the whole night. Dude is _that_ entertaining.
> 
> I guarantee business would pick up and the following week he would be the biggest name in the WWE.
> 
> Austin would be all on twitter like:-
> 
> "did ya see young Dean Ambrose last night on Raw? That kid is the future".
> __________________


I really hope he starts stabbing motherfuckers with forks.

:lmao Ambrose is hungry :lmao


----------



## Delbusto

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler:  lord have mercy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies. I am going to exit the thread now. I'll come back with something more worthy of this thread, like proper discussion. Don't mean to lower the tone. :lol


Rollins looks awesome in that picture, the no shirt-gloves combo looks great there.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed. I :wall when I saw him take his shirt off, but then I :mark: when I saw that pic. It's a great shot. Can't wait to see these two go at it on raw and/or smack down.


----------



## Tambrose

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler:  lord have mercy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies. I am going to exit the thread now. I'll come back with something more worthy of this thread, like proper discussion. Don't mean to lower the tone. :lol


Damn... my loyalties may start shifting thanks to that photo- he even has some chest hair growing back

Dean pics needed to correct this stat!


----------



## Nicole Queen

Spoiler:  thirsty for Ambooty


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

DGenerationMC said:


> I really hope he starts stabbing motherfuckers with forks.
> 
> :lmao Ambrose is hungry :lmao


Hell yeah!!

I mean I am a fan of Ambrose as is apparent, but some of these fan-girls have me just a little worried; they're straight ravenous man. I feel sorry for Dean if he ever bumps into them in an alley #manrape.:|


----------



## Tambrose

Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  thirsty for Ambooty


I love you... you're my new favourite :lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I truly believe Ambrose is 2 years of WWE experience, 10-20 pounds of muscle and 1 *"Austin 316 says I just whipped your ass"* type promo away from being a top, top guy for a long time. 

If I was being constructively critical to improve him a little bit, I'd add a _bit_ more of a technical edge to his move-set; I love all the crazy beat-down stuff as much as the next guy; but to be a true G.O.A.T you have to be able to throw down classic technical matches people will remember, most of the top top guys have that in their arsenal; after all where would Austin be if he didn't have that great Wrestlemania match with Bret Hart?

Its never too late to learn new stuff, to add a new edge to your game; even if you're a wrestler. 

I just want Dean to have the full package in every way, so all the haters can suck a dick and nobody can deny him that top spot he should have. If he addresses these few things I think he'll be 'bullet proof'; nobody will be able to say shit to him and he will be _'the guy'_ as he deserves to be. 

I am a huge fan though man, I just wanna see dude reach the very top and get what he deserves, but to do that a few minor tweaks gotta be made.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  thirsty for Ambooty


DAT ambooty kada


----------



## JacqSparrow

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> I truly believe Ambrose is 2 years of WWE experience, 7-10 pounds of muscle and 1 *"Austin 316 says I just whipped your ass"* type promo away from being a top, top guy for a long time.
> 
> If I was being constructively critical to improve him a little bit, I'd add a _bit_ more of a technical edge to his move-set, cause most of the top top guys have that in their arsenal; and its never too late to learn new stuff even if you're a wrestler. I just want Dean to have the full package in every way, so all the haters can suck a dick and nobody can deny him that top spot he should have. If he addresses these few things I think he'll be 'bullet proof'; nobody will be able to say shit to him and he will be _'the guy'_ as he deserves to be.
> 
> I am a huge fan though man, I just wanna see dude reach the very top and get what he deserves, but to do that a few minor tweaks gotta be made.


He's actually quite good technically-he just hasn't had a real opportunity to showcase that on the main roster yet. Hopefully, he can do so in his matches with Seth. Those two bring out the best in each other.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

JacqSparrow said:


> He's actually quite good technically-he just hasn't had a real opportunity to showcase that on the main roster yet. Hopefully, he can do so in his matches with Seth. Those two bring out the best in each other.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cool man, can't wait.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

You know, like; where would Austin be if he didn't have _that_ kinda technical match with Bret Hart. Technical prowess and the ability to tell a story in the ring (ring psychology) are as important as charisma and looks if you truly wanna be the top dog. You've gotta have the full package to be_ the guy_. Dean is 3/4 of the way there already, just gotta make a couple of adjustments here and there and BAM! G.O.A.T material!!!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

This thread is too active so I'm not sure if this was posted yet, but someone posted these vids from the Hamilton show and recorded the Ambrose/Rollins match and Reigns/Wyatt streetfight. 

Rollins/Ambrose





Reigns/Wyatt


----------



## JacqSparrow

Leonardo Spanky said:


> This thread is too active so I'm not sure if this was posted yet, but someone posted these vids from the Hamilton show and recorded the Ambrose/Rollins match and Reigns/Wyatt streetfight.
> 
> Rollins/Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns/Wyatt


Whee, thanks! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Not the best camera work but the matches are complete.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Leonardo Spanky said:


> This thread is too active so I'm not sure if this was posted yet, but someone posted these vids from the Hamilton show and recorded the Ambrose/Rollins match and Reigns/Wyatt streetfight.
> 
> Rollins/Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns/Wyatt


Thanks dude! Have some rep


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Starting at (9:05) into the Streetfight video you can see me and my drunk friend in the front row. I'm wearing the green hat. This is when Roman saw the beer spill and called my friend out on it.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Starting at (9:05) into the Streetfight video you can see me and my drunk friend in the front row. I'm wearing the green hat. This is when Roman saw the beer spill and called my friend out on it.


Awesome-cool!


----------



## doinktheclowns

Haven't been on here in while. Can someone explain the dramatic origin of this thread?


----------



## Romangirl252

love the videos


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

doinktheclowns said:


> Haven't been on here in while. Can someone explain the dramatic origin of this thread?


Sure can buddy, it was pretty much like the start of that movie 'Prometheus'; but with Dean Ambrose in place of that tall bald dude.


----------



## Divine Arion

All these Dean and Seth pictures! 

:sodone 

Looking forward to seeing what they do for Raw tonight!



Leonardo Spanky said:


> This thread is too active so I'm not sure if this was posted yet, but someone posted these vids from the Hamilton show and recorded the Ambrose/Rollins match and Reigns/Wyatt streetfight.
> 
> Rollins/Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns/Wyatt


:banderas

Thank you so much! Those were really great matches!


----------



## Deptford

I sort ov dont wanna watch thee matches bc it almost feels like a spoiler for a live PPV but you guys make it so easy to just spoil everything. 

0_o


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Link MASTAHH coming through :banderas
> 
> England may have lost but you're a winner- we're all winners tonight :banderas :lol


Did you see Italy's first goal? It went through the legs of our defender. THROUGH THE LEGS. fpalm What a joke!




Leonardo Spanky said:


> This thread is too active so I'm not sure if this was posted yet, but someone posted these vids from the Hamilton show and recorded the Ambrose/Rollins match and Reigns/Wyatt streetfight.
> 
> Rollins/Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns/Wyatt


You, you are fast becoming my favourite 




JacqSparrow said:


> TMR, never leave. PLEASE.


Don't intend to. You guys are stuck with me.




Sith Rollins said:


> I'm not gay but oh my goodness :lel Rollins looks legit with that look there, the gloves help.
> 
> MITB is soon :mark: disappointed there might not be a MITB match this year but if Dean and Seth does indeed happen I'll be ecstatic.



Honestly Soup this is what I think they need to make him adapt towards until they want him in tights/trunks. It looks badass :banderas

Hoping they make a nice spot out of it too tbh with Ambrose ripping him away from his vest and The Shield completely. If the house shows are anything to go by, with Ambrose ripping it away from him and whipping him with him, maybe they're gonna go that way. 




Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  thirsty for Ambooty


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh the complete matches are here? Great. Gotta watch Rollins vs Ambrose.

@offtp

And GERMANY!!! :banderas

DATS MY TEAM!! Ok, England and Uruguay too but they lost so DEUTSCHLAND it is kada


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Don't intend to. You guys are stuck with me.
> 
> Hoping they make a nice spot out of it too tbh with Ambrose ripping him away from his vest and The Shield completely. If the house shows are anything to go by, with Ambrose ripping it away from him and whipping him with him, maybe they're gonna go that way.


Yassssss :cheer

That bit with the ripping of the vest from Seth and Dean whipping him with it needs to happen on live TV/PPV :mark:


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


> Yassssss :cheer
> 
> That bit with the ripping of the vest from Seth and Dean whipping him with it needs to happen on live TV/PPV :mark:


Yeah I think so too!! :dance:dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

Guys I might just have a semi-long day today, but I will try my hardest to make it into chat and watch raw with ya. I'll keep ya posted. :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Go Deutschland! :cheer


----------



## RizoRiz

Screw the German's, shame their bogey team Italy are on the other side of the draw. Come one England or Belgium lol

I hope Dean Ambrose can one day say "I have more belts than I have fucking pairs of pants" by the time he's finished with WWE


----------



## Nicole Queen

RizoRiz said:


> I hope Dean Ambrose can one day say "I have more belts than I have fucking pairs of pants" by the time he's finished with WWE


:banderas


----------



## Deptford

Calamity Glitch said:


> Guys I might just have a semi-long day today, but I will try my hardest to make it into chat and watch raw with ya. I'll keep ya posted. :side:


fell better caly! sorry for the shitty day. :no:


Nicole Queen said:


> :banderas


:lol I never knew this existed!


----------



## Eddie Ray

this Seth/Ambrose feud is going to be the making of both of them

inb4 'this is awesome' chants all match long


----------



## RizoRiz

Nicole Queen said:


> :banderas


Back when he was working death matches drunk lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> this Seth/Ambrose feud is going to be the making of both of them
> 
> inb4 'this is awesome' chants all match long


Pretty much this. They're getting them at house shows when they aren't even getting out first gear and are simply just using simple but effective moves.


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Did you see Italy's first goal? It went through the legs of our defender. THROUGH THE LEGS. fpalm What a joke


To be fair i thought we played pretty well against the italians, I still think we deserved at least a draw but oh well. 


RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Oh the complete matches are here? Great. Gotta watch Rollins vs Ambrose.
> 
> @offtp
> 
> And GERMANY!!! :banderas
> 
> DATS MY TEAM!! Ok, *England and Uruguay too* but they lost so DEUTSCHLAND it is kada


Hhhm ok then raven who you supporting in the England vs Uruguay match on thurs then ?  And remember me and TMR are English. I already know the answer but you you better confirm i'm right. :cool2  Bet neyney's one happy girl right now, Even i was all







(Mainly cos i don't like ronaldo though )


Can't wait for raw tonight, Need to go back and watch those houseshow vids. :mark:


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> Pretty much this. They're getting them at house shows when they aren't even getting out first gear and are simply just using simple but effective moves.


Actually letting them practice their translation of the feud's dynamic is a biggg mistake on WWE's behalf if they don't intend on Ambrose and Seth to have a MOTY 
@ FCW they didn't have the liberty of house shows and I still watch those matches to this day. 

I know it's a simple minded thought, but they're obviously the modern day Punk/Bryan, Benoit/Guerrero.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Portugal lost (I lost my time watching the game, as I will lost to see the other Portugal games)
And I have to study 
WWE and RAW only tomorrow
Have Fun


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> To be fair i thought we played pretty well against the italians, I still think we deserved at least a draw but oh well.
> 
> 
> Hhhm ok then raven who you supporting in the England vs Uruguay match on thurs then ?  And remember me and TMR are English. I already know the answer but you you better confirm i'm right. :cool2  Bet neyney's one happy girl right now, Even i was all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mainly cos i don't like ronaldo though )
> 
> 
> Can't wait for raw tonight, Need to go back and watch those houseshow vids. :mark:


:topic:

Don't get me wrong they were pretty good. Usually we play so awfully so for England to be honest its great. Usually Italy walks all over us so 2-1 was decent. We should've had a draw, I agree. We didn't have anything left in the last 20 mins though, completely fatigued. God knows how Uruguay is gonna shape up, we've gotta dig deep and get a win though :cheer. 

Germany walked all over Portugal. Pretty disappointed we didn't get to see this ----> enaldo 
Half of the excitement/fun is seeing Ronaldo throw a hissy fit and stamp his feet like a child :lmao


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Not long now till shield o'clock guys. I hope we get Dean vs Seth tonight. Any thoughts?


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> To be fair i thought we played pretty well against the italians, I still think we deserved at least a draw but oh well.
> 
> 
> Hhhm ok then raven who you supporting in the England vs Uruguay match on thurs then ?  And remember me and TMR are English. I already know the answer but you you better confirm i'm right. :cool2  Bet neyney's one happy girl right now, Even i was all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mainly cos i don't like ronaldo though )
> 
> 
> Can't wait for raw tonight, Need to go back and watch those houseshow vids. :mark:



ENGLAND ofcourse  (Y)

But I hope Suarez plays and scores too, just have England score more :lol

You did believe I'd say that didn't you? :dance





As for Raw tonight, what do you people think? I see Reigns somehow qualifying for MITB, interested to see what they do with Dean/Seth.


----------



## Coach

*WWE Magazine is giving this away with their latest issue
*


Spoiler















Fuck spoiler tags. Tried 3 times.


----------



## Deptford

I don't wanna see Dean vs Seth happen on RAW but yeah, I hope we get more stuff from them though. 

Damn, it's later in the day than I thought. Time to nap before RAW because I have a headache I want to go away :hayden


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler:  quoting pepsiplung07






PepsiPlunge07 said:


> *WWE Magazine is giving this away with their latest issue
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy






:mark: :mark: :mark:

Definitely getting this. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Deptford

I usually just go to the nearest CVS or Walgreens and take the poster out of the WWE magazine. 

That's def. going on my wall for the freeskie but dude, that image is an ungodly size.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

"Biniw, Diniw, Biniw, Biw, Diw" :- Reallyz lika'de Shield theme musics. Ishniiice!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> ENGLAND ofcourse  (Y)
> 
> But I hope Suarez plays and scores too, just have England score more :lol
> 
> You did believe I'd say that didn't you? :dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Raw tonight, what do you people think? I see Reigns somehow qualifying for MITB, interested to see what they do with Dean/Seth.


Luis Suarez will smash England to bits, then come back to Anfield in the best form of his life and help us win the league!! 

YNWA


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> As for Raw tonight, what do you people think? I see Reigns somehow qualifying for MITB, interested to see what they do with Dean/Seth.


Agree with Reigns getting a look in RE: MITB match. 

As for Ambrose and Rollins, we're gonna have more cat and mouse games/chase I think.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Fools, us Dutch are destroyes now, you will all be destroyed.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

I hope they'll give 20+ minutes match to this Seth/Dean joint, they have so much alchemy this feud is gonna elevate them both


----------



## Deptford

BruceLeGorille said:


> I hope they'll give 20+ minutes match to this Seth/Dean joint, they have so much *alchemy* this feud is gonna elevate them both


yeah they got potions and magicka on deck :lol 

I jk


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Hahaha well in my defence we use the world "alchimie" in the french expression for "having chemistry" :cool2


----------



## Bushmaster

Edit and use









previous one is a real screen stretcher. 

Looks badass, I think it just further shows that the heel turn was a sudden thing. Maybe Bryan being hurt and Batista having to leave sped up the breakup. We know they've tried breaking them up before but stopped because Reigns wasn't ready but they couldn't help it now with the lack of heels atm.

Edit: Wow, what a match between Ziggler and Rollins. Glad Seth is still a high flyer, yes he didn't connect with the moves but it showed that he still has it in his repertoire. He won the match technically too, by DQ but it was gonna be by pinfall. Dean interefering :mark: :mark: :mark: feels like some kind of Main Event feud :mark: These guys are hugely over and that's fucking awesome. They're getting so much time to shine now that the real Shield has been split.


----------



## DudeLove669

The direction of this SHield break up has been complete and utter shit. It's just stalling every week with no progress. The worst thing is how ROman seemingly doesn't care about this storyline as it's just Ambrose and Rollins fighting it out.


----------



## Bushmaster

DudeLove669 said:


> The direction of this Shield break up has been complete and utter shit. It's just stalling every week with no progress. The worst thing is how ROman seemingly doesn't care about this storyline as it's just Ambrose and Rollins fighting it out.


I'm fine with this because the less Roman the better. Dean vs Seth could be epic. But I agree the breakup has been bad, just shows you that it really was decided either after Payback or hours before Raw started. No way was the breakup planned weeks or months ahead of time. His theme seems so generic and thrown together along with his titantron. Plus he's still wearing Shield like gear.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Did The Shield just casually break up? Ambrose got his own (pretty cool) theme song, and Reigns is kind of doing his own thing backstage, slipping Mickies to Vickie.*


----------



## Bushmaster

I just said the breakup was bad, it actually got worse :lel. Roman is nowhere to be found during Dean's match and he has his own theme too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> *Did The Shield just casually break up? Ambrose got his own (pretty cool) theme song, and Reigns is kind of doing his own thing backstage, slipping Mickies to Vickie.*


Yeah it's kinda weird. I was like when did Dean and Roman officially split and what was that noise? Oh wait a new theme :no:

Roman using that swagger against Vicky :lol

Dean has officially snapped :mark: :mark:


----------



## DudeLove669

Sith Rollins said:


> I just said the breakup was bad, it actually got worse :lel. Roman is nowhere to be found during Dean's match and he has his own theme too.


This is what I was referring to. It's just Dean vs Seth. Roman can't be arsed with his brother stabbing him the back. He must have better things to do or short term memory loss.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

So no more The Shield


New music for Dean

New outfit for Dean (which was a hit)

What else will happen today?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah it's kinda weird. I was like when did Dean and Roman officially split and what was that noise? Oh wait a new theme :no:
> 
> Roman using that swagger against Vicky :lol
> 
> Dean has officially snapped :mark :mark:


*Reigns is using his sexuality to get want he wants like the Divas. No double standards!!!*


----------



## Tambrose

Haven't watched RAW yet, taping it so will watch later (day has been weird and it's not even 11am here...

but had to share this- my friend sent it to me from a FB meme page (unsure which one), it's funny in that awkward, I can't believe they went there kind of way...


----------



## Aficionado

Dean Ambrose is a fucking stud.

If there were a draft he'd be taken first overall.


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> So no more The Shield
> 
> 
> New music for Dean
> 
> New outfit for Dean (which was a hit)
> 
> What else will happen today?


Roman might get into the Battle Royal in some silly way, we'll see if he has a new theme.

thank god new page for me, that pic was forever stretching.


----------



## DudeLove669

God this sucks. Apparently drugging Steph and HHH is far more important than the unfinished business with him, Ambrose, and Rollins. Jesus this company...

Like usual there is no continuity. Just live and forget.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I just saw Dean photos
Please let him continue his new clothes 
I'll be a very happy woman


----------



## SubZero3:16

DudeLove669 said:


> God this sucks. Apparently drugging Steph and HHH is far more important than the unfinished business with him, Ambrose, and Rollins. Jesus this company...
> 
> Like usual there is no continuity. Just live and forget.


Well in the ring last week it was pretty clear from their promos that Dean was going to take care of Seth while Roman was going after Randy and Trips. Seems continuous.


----------



## Bushmaster

DudeLove669 said:


> God this sucks. Apparently drugging Steph and HHH is far more important than the unfinished business with him, Ambrose, and Rollins. Jesus this company...
> 
> Like usual there is no continuity. Just live and forget.


Maybe Dean will get angry at Reigns for not focusing on Seth, he might see Reigns trying to get into the title match and get angry because they have unfinished business. Roman will say it's time to move on which Dean won't be able to do.

It is pretty bad though, last week he wants revenge and this weak he's flirting with Vickie and trying to get in the battle royal with no mention of Seth or Orton. Night is still young though, things can change.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Sith Rollins said:


> Maybe Dean will get angry at Reigns for not focusing on Seth, he might see Reigns trying to get into the title match and get angry because they have unfinished business. Roman will say it's time to move on which Dean won't be able to do.
> 
> It is pretty bad though, last week he wants revenge and this weak *he's flirting with Vickie* and trying to get in the battle royal with no mention of Seth or Orton. Night is still young though, things can change.


LOL What?

This is what he will do with Roman?

And then you guys say that WWE do not want to make Roman the Cena 2.0


----------



## Bushmaster

:lel wow


----------



## squeelbitch

u gotta be joking, have they split ambrose and reigns up out of the blue with no reason to it?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

No more The Shield

Roman = Cena 2.0

Seth vs Dean :mark::mark:


----------



## DudeLove669

So Reigns is now officially the Shield condensed into one man. He carries the momentum of the Shields past accomplishments, music, and entrance while Dean and Seth feud in what seems to be an after thought. While Reigns competes for the title far away from Seth and Deans petty arrangement.

The conspiracy theorists sound more logical now. Shield just existing to get Reigns over? I don't believe it but can see why some would.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well Dean was in MITB last year and Roman's in it this year. It's not like Reigns is going to win anyhow. That belt is going back to Cena.


----------



## Wynter

Relax hoes, Roman isn't winning a damn thing. He's there so Randy and him can screw each other over. Thus, setting up Randy vs Roman at Battleground.

Duuuuh.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Relax hoes, Roman isn't winning a damn thing. He's there so Randy and him can screw each other over. Thus, setting up Randy vs Roman at Battleground.
> 
> Duuuuh.


This, pretty much.

It'll be fun to see him tease a victory, though.



Bad For Business said:


> 2 weeks ago i said i liked the Rollins heel turn. I admit i was wrong. What was the point? He's doing nothing now, it was just a setup to get Reigns over as a sympathetic babyface, no matter how untalented he is. Both Rollins and Ambrose are f*cked in the long term.


I am surprised that Rollins hasn't been included in the ladder match. And disappointed that there isn't a MITB contract match, it would be cool to see Rollins trolling with that briefcase.


----------



## Deptford

None of it matters anyways if Cena is in it. Believe me, they aint putting that thing on anyone in that match except for him..


----------



## Bad For Business

2 weeks ago i said i liked the Rollins heel turn. I admit i was wrong. What was the point? He's doing nothing now, it was just a setup to get Reigns over as a sympathetic babyface, no matter how untalented he is. Both Rollins and Ambrose are f*cked in the long term.


----------



## Loading....

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman = Cena 2.0


*Scratches head* And that would be a... good thing? Considering you're a massive fan of Cena, no?


----------



## Belladonna29

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well in the ring last week it was pretty clear from their promos that Dean was going to take care of Seth while Roman was going after Randy and Trips. Seems continuous.





Sith Rollins said:


> Maybe Dean will get angry at Reigns for not focusing on Seth, he might see Reigns trying to get into the title match and get angry because they have unfinished business. Roman will say it's time to move on which Dean won't be able to do.
> 
> It is pretty bad though, last week he wants revenge and this weak he's flirting with Vickie and trying to get in the battle royal with no mention of Seth or Orton. Night is still young though, things can change.


I missed the first hour of the show coming home from work, but it sounds like 

1.) Roman and Dean have both been in the show, but not on screen together

2.) Dean has new, solo entrance music and had match in street clothes instead of his Shield gear

3.) Roman distractedly 'seduced' Vickie, and drugged The Authority's drinks (I got back in time to see that terrible vomit segment, yah...) But Roman still had on his Shield gear from what I saw. And as I speak, he's walking out to a modified version of the Shield's theme. Hmmmm (Wow, the IWC is gonna RAGE if Roman gets to keep all of the cool Shield stuff while Seth and Dean eventually are forced to change. It's already happening in the Raw thread tonight). Did Dean walk down the ramp, come out of the crowd, or just wait in the ring since he was already there for his match with BNB? This could be an anomaly if it's he was just waiting in the ring, or a sign of things to come if he walked down the ramp for this. 

My verdict right now is that Dean and Roman are at least still friends/allies, and they still see themselves as The Shield in kayfabe, but as of now, it's looking more and more like the WWE are trying to dissolve 'The Shield' as a unit and brand. I noticed that since Seth's turn, even when Dean and Roman show up, the ring announcer has stopped calling them The Shield and just says their names, and the commentators are calling them 'The Shield' less. But on the WWE Shop, they're still titled The Shield, and the WWE YouTube channel still addressed them as such too. 

So, I don't know. I was really warming up to the two of them being kinda like Hall and Nash--working as singles competitors but remaining a duo at the same time. If they were going to add a new member of the group, they'd probably have tipped their hand about it by now. But most importantly, it seems like Seth isn't a part of Evolution as much as he's kinda HHH's protege right now. Having Dean and Roman have solo in-ring feuds with Seth and Randy makes sense, but if it turns into Dean and Roman drifting apart, and Dean not paying attention to Randy at all and Roman not having any focus on getting revenge on Seth either, I'm going to be super disappointed.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DudeLove669 said:


> So Reigns is now officially the Shield condensed into one man. He carries the momentum of the Shields past accomplishments, music, and entrance while Dean and Seth feud in what seems to be an after thought. While Reigns competes for the title far away from Seth and Deans petty arrangement.
> 
> The conspiracy theorists sound more logical now. Shield just existing to get Reigns over? I don't believe it but can see why some would.


Maybe because Roman could USE the help from those accolades? Seth and Dean are good enough to not need that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Loading.... said:


> *Scratches head* And that would be a... good thing? Considering you're a massive fan of Cena, no?


Loading wid dat logic :rep


----------



## DudeLove669

Rollins didn't even try to interfere and screw over Reigns. He is completely done with this Shield break up and it makes no sense.


----------



## Wynter

But Seth has always been focused on Dean since the turn.. Like Roman was more focused on Triple H in his promos.

Seth beat the hell out of Dean with the chair, has constantly goaded him, was much harsher on Dean in the promo etc. The direction was clearly drawn at the start.

Roman vs Randy/Triple H

Seth vs Dean

Seth and Dean aren't in MITB because they're going to have a match. And like I said, Roman is there to set up a match against Randy.

It's really that simple :lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Sucks that they've just broken them up quietly off-screen, The Shield deserved better than that really, much better.


----------



## Deptford

Novak Djokovic said:


> Sucks that they've just broken them up quietly off-screen, The Shield deserved better than that really, much better.


I think the idea of a 3 way grew old. I prefer this, honestly.


----------



## DudeLove669

WynterWarm12 said:


> But Seth has always been focused on Dean since the turn.. Like Roman was more focused on Triple H in his promos.
> 
> Seth beat the hell out of Dean with the chair, has constantly goaded him, was much harsher on Dean in the promo etc. The direction was clearly drawn at the start.
> 
> Roman vs Randy/Triple H
> 
> Seth vs Dean
> 
> Seth and Dean aren't in MITB because they're going to have a match. And like I said, Roman is there to set up a match against Randy.
> 
> It's really that simple :lol


It is very simple and easy to understand. What makes it difficult is what could have been. High expectations for the breakup and a mediocre result is what's troubling. 

Regardless Roman should have his focus on Seth first and foremost imo. It comes across like he doesn't care now.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Loading.... said:


> *Scratches head* And that would be a... good thing? Considering you're a massive fan of Cena, no?


Cena is different from Cena 2.0 

2.0 of something is "weaker", never has the quality of the original 

Maybe when WWE stop make Roman the Cena 2.0, I'll become Roman fan

I do not know the future


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Deptford said:


> I think the idea of a 3 way grew old. I prefer this, honestly.


 Didn't even need to be that really, just some kind of closure to see it off. Like a segment with Reigns and Ambrose going their separate ways or something. Just something more than "OH HEY, YEAH, THEY'RE NOT TOGETHER NOW!"


----------



## Wynter

No, Roman is in the mindset that Triple H is to blame for all of this. He truly doesn't view Seth's turn as something he did on his own accord. 

Roman wants to rip Triple H's head off for taking his brother.

Dean wants to strangle Seth, because he truly hates betrayal, especially by someone he trusted so much and put his body on the line for.

They're both pissed about the situation. They're just focusing it on different directions/people.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> No, Roman is in the mindset that Triple H is to blame for all of this. He truly doesn't view Seth's turn as something he did on his own accord.
> 
> Roman wants to rip Triple H's head off for taking his brother.
> 
> Dean wants to strangle Seth, because he truly hates betrayal, especially by someone he trusted so much and put his body on the line for.
> 
> They're both pissed about the situation. They're just focusing it on different directions/people.


Wynter breaking it down simple so that everyone gets it. (Y)


----------



## Belladonna29

WynterWarm12 said:


> Relax hoes, Roman isn't winning a damn thing. He's there so Randy and him can screw each other over. Thus, setting up Randy vs Roman at Battleground.
> 
> Duuuuh.


This sounds about right. Anyone who's snooping through the dirtsheets knows that he's not likely to win the title, but it's interesting to step back and notice that we all assumed that Seth turning on The Shield and winning HHH's favor involved an automatic title shot, but Roman's going to have that opportunity first (unless HHH reverses the decision tonight, of course). 

And I'm not complaining about a Seth/Dean feud because we all know how awesome those matches show be. But I'm a little stunned that Seth's character wouldn't have negotiated a title match payoff for himself. And as a side-note, I'm getting increasingly annoyed at how they're completely separating Roman from Dean and Seth tonight. Seth didn't just turn on Dean, he turned on both of them. Even if HHH encouraged Seth to turn, he didn't swing the chair. 

I don't want Seth's turn to only be a thing HHH goaded him into--that makes Seth seems less of an cold-blooded architect and more an impressionable doofus when that shouldn't be the goal. It makes Seth's turn about HHH when it should be about Seth. Yet, he wasn't out there tonight trying to screw up Roman's chances to advance. And Dean didn't come out to congratulate Roman after he won. If they're aren't interacting with each other on SD, I'm officially pissed off at WWE Creative (again).


----------



## DudeLove669

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman wants to rip Triple H's head off for taking his brother.


If only they made it obvious that this was Reigns mindset. I haven't watched all the promos so I may have missed it, but Reigns wanting to kill HHH for corrupting his brother Rollins would come across very well and would have made this so much better.

Instead from what I've seen Reigns sees Rollins as just another worthless pawn in HHHs game. They could have done this so much better.


----------



## Deptford

Novak Djokovic said:


> Didn't even need to be that really, just some kind of closure to see it off. Like a segment with Reigns and Ambrose going their separate ways or something. Just something more than "OH HEY, YEAH, THEY'RE NOT TOGETHER NOW!"


It's better this way so it will feel natural again when they just have each other's backs here and there. 

Would you rather them stand around with their dicks in their hands hugging it out or just have them both gone their separate ways already once the dust settled? 
That's just kind of the relationship that Dean and Roman have. Goodbyes would be too awkward an d not manly enough


----------



## DoubtGin

meh


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I do not know why you guys are worried about Cena

Cena will not win, even if he is on match for the title.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

If I'm going to have Dean dressed like this...


























I'll be a very happy woman


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> No, Roman is in the mindset that Triple H is to blame for all of this. He truly doesn't view Seth's turn as something he did on his own accord.
> 
> Roman wants to rip Triple H's head off for taking his brother.
> 
> Dean wants to strangle Seth, because he truly hates betrayal, especially by someone he trusted so much and put his body on the line for.
> 
> They're both pissed about the situation. They're just focusing it on different directions/people.


Roman should be going after HHH then instead of focusing on getting the title.

Edit: also, wouldn't Reigns come out to help Dean? Didn't he want revenge on Orton too?


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Yep, reigns and ambrose no longer teaming, shield officaly DEAD


----------



## DudeLove669

Sith Rollins said:


> Roman should be going after HHH then instead of focusing on getting the title.
> 
> Edit: also, wouldn't Reigns come out to help Dean? Didn't he want revenge on Orton too?


This really is a mess isn't it.


----------



## DoubtGin

Rollins' momentum is completely lost.

Fuck WWE.


----------



## DudeLove669

It's like Reigns is in his own world. Doesn't come out to help Ambrose or get Orton. 

Plus why wouldn't Rollins or Orton try to stop Reigns from winning the battle Royal? 

Seth also seems to be getting nothing in return for the heel turn. Not even considered for the ladder match which you'd think he'd be after. Not even in the Battle Royal either.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WTF happened? 
Dean "helped" Cena 

Can I have Seth/Orton vs Dean/Cena?


----------



## Bushmaster

DudeLove669 said:


> This really is a mess isn't it.


It is but some people will come up with a reason why is isn't a mess :draper2 

Greatest faction ever imo and they break up in such a meh way. Was there even one segment with Dean and Roman tonight?


----------



## Wynter

And where was Dean when 3MB came to jump Roman on SD...exactly. Ya'll over thinking it :lol 

WWE sometimes don't think of details like that. They book things to progress the story -- Seth/Dean's feud-- and only focus on that.

And Roman wanting to get in MITB is killing two birds with one stone: getting his hands on Randy and also a chance at the belt.

And Seth's momentum is killed? Are you shitting me :lmao WWE fans are some of the most impatient people sometimes I swear. And didn't Seth already explain the biggest reason why he turned? He figured Roman and Dean were now dead weight since they've accomplished all they could do as a group. He felt he was the sole reason for their accomplishments and why they got so far. He figured he had the right to end the group whenever his ass felt like it.

Seth aligning with Triple H was nothing but a strategic move for his future. He'd rather have Triple H on his side than breathing down his neck for the rest of his career and making his life hell. What else solidifies your future than being friends with the Boss??

Seth is thinking long term benefits. 

And they acknowledged Seth not being in MITB on Backstage Pass, so WWE is very aware that fans will point that out.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

This RAW was a big "WTF Happened?"


----------



## The Steven Seagal

WynterWarm12 said:


> And where was Dean when 3MB came to jump Roman on SD...exactly. Ya'll over thinking it :lol
> 
> WWE sometimes don't think of details like that. They book things to progress the story -- Seth/Dean's feud-- and only focus on that.
> 
> And Roman wanting to get in MITB is killing two birds with one stone: getting his hands on Randy and also a chance at the belt.
> 
> And Seth's momentum is killed? Are you shitting me :lmao WWE fans are some of the most impatient people sometimes I swear. And didn't Seth already explain the biggest reason why he turned? He figured Roman and Dean were now dead weight since they've accomplished all they could do as a group. He felt he was the sole reason for their accomplishments and why they got so far. He figured he had the right to end the group whenever his ass felt like it.
> 
> Seth aligning with Triple H was nothing but a strategic move for his future. He's rather have Triple H on his side than breathing down his neck for the rest of his career and making his life hell. What else solidifies your future than being friends with the Boss??
> 
> Seth is thinking long term benefits.
> 
> And they acknowledged Seth not being in MITB on the app, so WWE is very aware that fans will point that out.


it is a little strange that ambrose has different non shield gear now though while also having different music.


----------



## Frico

Riley on Reigns winning: "So he didn't need to stab his brother's in the back to become a star, right?" Dat logic.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> And where was Dean when 3MB came to jump Roman on SD...exactly. Ya'll over thinking it :lol


He was banned from the ring


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> And where was Dean when 3MB came to jump Roman on SD...exactly. Ya'll over thinking it :lol
> 
> WWE sometimes don't think of details like that. They book things to progress the story -- Seth/Dean's feud-- and only focus on that.
> 
> And Roman wanting to get in MITB is killing two birds with one stone: getting his hands on Randy and also a chance at the belt.
> 
> And Seth's momentum is killed? Are you shitting me :lmao WWE fans are some of the most impatient people sometimes I swear. And didn't Seth already explain the biggest reason why he turned? He figured Roman and Dean were now dead weight since they've accomplished all they could do as a group. He felt he was the sole reason for their accomplishments and why they got so far. He figured he had the right to end the group whenever his ass felt like it.
> 
> Seth aligning with Triple H was nothing but a strategic move for his future. He's rather have Triple H on his side than breathing down his neck for the rest of his career and making his life hell. What else solidifies your future than being friends with the Boss??
> 
> Seth is thinking long term benefits.
> 
> And they acknowledged Seth not being in MITB on the app, so WWE is very aware that fans will point that out.


He could have easily gotten his hand on Randy tonight? Why wait for MITB?

Seth's momentum isn't killed but it is stupid that he did this for his career yet can't get in the title match. Many people were posting in the Raw thread why even turn? So far what has he accomplished by siding with HHH? He has evolved but isn't getting a title shot atm.

More people watch Raw and not SD so some probably missed that. That was bad too, but Dean was banned from ringside I think so he couldn't come out. Don't think any mention of Reigns being banned was mentioned tonight. Plus no contact between Reigns or Dean was just silly.


----------



## Natsuke

Kind of wished they re-used Slater's old entrance theme for Ambrose, to be honest.


----------



## Wynter

Why would Triple H put both Seth and Randy in a match...together...where they will have to fight...each other...when they're on the same side...

Who knows, Seth just might be first in line to be put as a challenger against the new champion.

The angle is not even a month old, can ya'll be patient sheesh :lol Everything has to happen now with so many fans.

And again, those long term benefits Seth has gained. Randy Orton can attest to that


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why would Triple H put both Seth and Randy in a match...together...where they will have to fight...each other...when they're on the same side...
> 
> Who knows, Seth just might be first in line to be put as a challenger against the new champion.
> 
> The angle is not even a month old, can ya'll be patient sheesh :lol Everything has to happen now with so many fans.
> 
> And again, those long term benefits Seth has gain. Randy Orton can attest to that


I don't think people are wanting it to be rushed but what they are seeing now they don't like which is why some are criticizing it. Last week on Raw Dean and Roman came out to Shield music and dressed in Shield gear. This week they don't even talk to eachother and Roman is the only one with Shield music while Dean has his own and probably different gear. They rushed the breakup.

Meh I think I'll wait and see for Seth. He isn't guaranteed anything atm. There have been guys hugely over and very talented who ended up jobbing and doing nothing. I'm loving what he is doing now with Dean though. The opening was amazing and I marked when Dean came out. If they have a match at MITB I think I'll enjoy that more than anything else.


Oh and why wouldn't he put both in the match??? If one of them come out with the title I'm sure he'd be happy. Of course they'd probably fight once it got to just 2 of them but heels never think of that before hand.


----------



## -XERO-

WynterWarm12 said:


> No, Roman is in the mindset that Triple H is to blame for all of this. He truly doesn't view Seth's turn as something he did on his own accord.
> 
> Roman wants to rip Triple H's head off for taking his brother.
> 
> Dean wants to strangle Seth, because he truly hates betrayal, especially by someone he trusted so much and put his body on the line for.
> 
> *They're both pissed about the situation. They're just focusing it on different directions/people.*


----------



## RangerXavier

The shield is clearly done. I just dont get why Rollins is still keeping the shield gear


----------



## Wynter

They are still figuring out ring gear and music for Seth. 

And I think ya'll underestimate just how much Triple H adores Seth :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> They are still figuring out ring gear and music for Seth.
> 
> And I think ya'll underestimate just how much Triple H adores Seth :lol


I heard that Sandow was a HHH guy and we see what's happening now :draper2 

The turn was obviously rushed if they still have to figure out his ring gear and music.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I still need to catch up on some stuff since I joined in on the Raw chat about 2 hours late. :side:

However, Zero was a doll and showed gifs of Dean in that sexy outfit and just HAD to draw it. So yeah...just droppin it off. Rushed color job is rushed, but I'm like a zombie right now. Gonna go to bed in a sec.


----------



## Londrick

Dean def made my panties wet tonight with his gear.


----------



## Romangirl252

Raw was awesome tonight...sucks not having Dean and Roman come out together but I think they did pretty good on their own...loved what Dean was wearing and loved how Roman out smarted the bosses...glad that Roman won tonight


----------



## Wynter

You heard, but you had no evidence. Seth was Triple H's pick as the first NXT champion. he was hand picked to be in one of the most dominating stables and if you hear how Triple H talks about the Shield(and even his NXT talents since he brought Seth up form NXT) this man GUSHES!

Seth is the very type of talent Triple H loves. Have you seen the guys that are on the top of the roster in NXT? All guys who are talented in the ring(Sami, Tyson, Neville etc). Even when Seth lacked mic skills, Triple H still gave him the belt. And Triple H was right there to hold Seth's hand up when he won too.


Angle was rush because Seth doesn't have new music/gear, yet Dean and Roman have different music and titantrons. They're working on it obviously. You should be happy they're taking such time to give Seth the best look and music :lol


----------



## The True Believer




----------



## goldigga

So is the Shield just Roman now? What's the deal with that, even though I'm glad Ambrose gets to go on his own there was no split angle between Roman and Dean?

Btw is there even a legitimate reason why Rollins is better off with the Authority? I love a Rollins and Ziggler matchup as much as the next person but it seems like he has been embarrassed and attacked more times than he was with the Shield, were he at least had his brothers to back him up?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

This was confusing RAW 

But here's Dean Ambrose shirtless (after tonight's RAW)


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> You heard, but you had no evidence. Seth was Triple H's pick as the first NXT champion. he was hand picked to be in one of the most dominating stables and if you hear how Triple H talks about the Shield(and even his NXT talents since he brought Seth up form NXT) this man GUSHES!
> 
> Seth is the very type of talents Triple H loves. Have you seen the guys that on the top of the roster in NXT? All guys who are talented in the ring(Sami, Tyson, Neville etc). Even when Seth lacked mic skills, Triple H still gave him the belt. And Triple H was right there to hold Seth's hand up when he won too.


Seth was the best option to be NXT champ, HHH knows talent for sure. Being a HHH guy might help and being talented and over might help too but like I said, nothing is guaranteed. I almost sound like Pyro now but I'm not gonna be blind and assume Seth is the FUTURE. He loves Tyson Kidd :drake1 the guy who can't even get an opportunity on Raw?

I'm not saying they are ruining Seth because I'm more excited for the feud now than anything atm but I'll wait and see what he does after. The heel turn isn't turning out so great, I hated it the moment it happened and I'm not being convinced it was the best decision.


They should have planned the breakup instead of rushing it.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

So i made this little comparison edit...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Londrick said:


> Dean def made my panties wet tonight with his gear.


Yeah when I saw the gifs...the thirst just could not be contained.


----------



## Wynter

Are we going off dirstsheets?? Because none of us know how long they planned this for a fact. One dirstheet said four weeks and another said Vince decided on the same day.

Dirstsheets gonna dirstsheet.

And when has Triple H went out of his way to put over Tyson Kidd like he's done the Shield? Totally different situations.

It's too damn early into the angle for people to be so pessimistic :lol


----------



## Tambrose

Just starting to watch RAW now, judging by all these comments I may not be happy... I wish they kept Dean and Ambrose together for longer (if indeed they have actually split tonight- although Sonia's after-RAW pic shows otherwise)... but at the same time I look forward to a singles star Psycho Ambrose.


----------



## Wynter

Oh, would you look at that unk2

WF overreacting....again :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

I laughed when the dirtsheets said Cena vs Wyatt at Mania and that happened :draper2

I wouldn't be surprised if it was decided the day of. The promo Seth cut was great but whatever explanation he gave was gonna be stupid. Especially when the night before he almost killed himself for his brothers. 

Not everyone is thinking about the end of the angle. You see something now and base an opinion on it which is why people are wondering why Roman didn't come out with Dean to take out Orton. If he wants Orton and Dean wants Seth then both coming out would've been perfect. Everything can turn out great but atm it's just disappointing.


When did Dark Segments become legit :drake1 I remember most on here whining about Cena being buddy buddy with the Shield. Also, does that pic help with whatever happened on Raw tonight :lol


----------



## Belladonna29

Sith Rollins said:


> I don't think people are wanting it to be rushed but what they are seeing now they don't like which is why some are criticizing it. Last week on Raw Dean and Roman came out to Shield music and dressed in Shield gear. This week they don't even talk to eachother and Roman is the only one with Shield music while Dean has his own and probably different gear. They rushed the breakup.
> 
> Meh I think I'll wait and see for Seth. He isn't guaranteed anything atm. There have been guys hugely over and very talented who ended up jobbing and doing nothing. I'm loving what he is doing now with Dean though. The opening was amazing and I marked when Dean came out. If they have a match at MITB I think I'll enjoy that more than anything else.
> 
> 
> Oh and why wouldn't he put both in the match??? If one of them come out with the title I'm sure he'd be happy. Of course they'd probably fight once it got to just 2 of them but heels never think of that before hand.


While I think it's too soon to claim that Seth's momentum is gone, I agree that WWE Creative doesn't have the winningest track record when it comes to fulfilling payoffs in storylines that should be f'n amazing. Instead, they either a.) overbook the angle into oblivion or b.) assume too much of their audience and refuse to articulate a storyline the way it should be-- which leaves the audience confused about why they care about this angle. I feel like they're veering into the second one right now. That doesn't mean that things will stay this way. And there's no reason right now to worry about Seth, Dean or Roman long term, but short-term (or at least tonight) they could've done better.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SóniaPortugal said:


> This was confusing RAW
> 
> But here's Dean Ambrose shirtless (after tonight's RAW)


(Y)


----------



## goldigga

Prefer his old FCW look. Dat jacket, he normally had a black shirt underneath. His character excelled with that outfit, the outlaw, the rebel.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Sith Rollins said:


> He could have easily gotten his hand on Randy tonight? Why wait for MITB?
> 
> Seth's momentum isn't killed but it is stupid that he did this for his career yet can't get in the title match. Many people were posting in the Raw thread why even turn? So far what has he accomplished by siding with HHH? He has evolved but isn't getting a title shot atm.
> 
> More people watch Raw and not SD so some probably missed that. That was bad too, but Dean was banned from ringside I think so he couldn't come out. Don't think any mention of Reigns being banned was mentioned tonight. Plus no contact between Reigns or Dean was just silly.


Tonight was honestly odd. It's like they jumbled up the storyline. One minute Roman and Dean wants to crush Seth for the betrayal then the next... Roman is getting a title shot while Dean is out to get his revenge on Seth, yet Seth lost in a DQ match & isnt in the title match even with the alliance with HHH. So what's the point of the turn when the whole point actually is to elevate and set his career, yet they didnt even do anything for that, cept for setting the Rollins vs Ambrose feud. 

What they could've done is continue the Ambrose & Reigns vs Rollins feud then it turns out to be Ambrose vs Rollins with Reigns maybe backing out. Then HHH can offer Rollins a title match if he wins the feud of him and Ambrose.


----------



## Frico

http://www.pwmania.com/what-happene...off-the-air-the-shield-john-cena-roman-reigns


> The dark segment after Monday’s WWE RAW in Cleveland saw Dean Ambrose recover and hit Dirty Deeds on Seth Rollins after a handful of chairshots.
> 
> John Cena poked fun at Rollins and put him back down with an Attitude Adjustment before Roman Reigns speared Rollins to end the show.


----------



## Wynter

Sith Rollins said:


> I laughed when the dirtsheets said Cena vs Wyatt at Mania and that happened :draper2
> 
> When did Dark Segments become legit :drake1 I remember most on here whining about Cena being buddy buddy with the Shield. Also, does that pic help with whatever happened on Raw tonight :lol


So....Cena wasn't in a tag match with Dean and Roman??

So, one way or another, Shield teamed up with Cena.

And yup, just proved what I said: WWE doesn't think that damn deep. They don't realize how dumb it was for Roman not to come out and help. All they saw was Dean coming out and then Seth. Just to add more tension to the story.

Anywho, there are more pressing matters:











































You're welcome :ambrose3


----------



## Bushmaster

Belladonna29 said:


> While I think it's too soon to claim that Seth's momentum is gone, I agree that WWE Creative doesn't have the winningest track record when it comes to fulfilling payoffs in storylines that should be f'n amazing. Instead, they either a.) overbook the angle into oblivion or b.) assume too much of their audience and refuse to articulate a storyline the way it should be-- which lends to the audience confused about why they care about this angle. I feel like they're veering into the second one right now. That doesn't mean that things will stay this way. And there's no reason right now to worry about Seth, Dean or Roman long term, but short-term (or at least tonight) they could've done better.


It could've been way better tonight. Last week was amazing and this week was just meh in terms of the Shield. They all did great on their own though which was great. Just disappointed how we went from last week to this week. Seth is talented so he should have a great future, WWE creative is what will always worry me. I think Sandow, BNB, Ziggler are talented and they've been up and down for years.

Oh and Roman keeping the Shield theme :StephenA I won't say much but wow.



TheVipersGirl said:


> Tonight was honestly odd. It's like they jumbled up the storyline. One minute Roman and Dean wants to crush Seth for the betrayal then the next... Roman is getting a title shot while Dean is out to get his revenge on Seth, yet Seth lost in a DQ match & isnt in the title match even with the alliance with HHH. So what's the point of the turn when the whole point actually is to elevate and set his career, yet they didnt even do anything for that, cept for setting the Rollins vs Ambrose feud.
> 
> What they could've done is continue the Ambrose & Reigns vs Rollins feud then it turns out to be Ambrose vs Rollins with Reigns maybe backing out. Then HHH can offer Rollins a title match if he wins the feud of him and Ambrose.


Exactly, I'm being told Reigns wants to go after Orton and HHH but he seemed focused on getting the title tonight. Why wouldn't he come out with Dean, I kept expecting him to come out and go after Orton while Dean took on Seth.

I don't get the heel turn atm but I hope it'll get better. He should still be associated with HHH after his feud with Dean so I'll wait till then.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'll agree that tonight seemed rather jumbled, but I'm just gonna wait and see on Friday and/or next Monday. Maybe they'll get back on track eventually. :lol Maybe not who knows :



>


:mark:


----------



## Belladonna29

WynterWarm12 said:


> Are we going off dirstsheets?? Because none of us know how long they planned this for a fact. One dirstheet said four weeks and another said Vince decided on the same day.
> 
> Dirstsheets gonna dirstsheet.
> 
> And when has Triple H went out of his way to put over Tyson Kidd like he's done the Shield? Totally different situations.
> 
> It's too damn early into the angle for people to be so pessimistic :lol


To be fair, people aren't being pessimistic at random. I've slogged through angles that started off hot, then became muddled and ultimately really went downhill on the insistence that I "needed to be patient" and "it's too soon to complain" (Summer of Punk II, anyone?) I'm honestly done giving the WWE Creative the benefit of the doubt. When I don't like the way things are going, I'm going to side-eye it just as soon as I'd mark out for something they do right. 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, would you look at that unk2
> 
> WF overreacting....again :lmao


I'm happy to see them together, but unless they're still together on camera it doesn't guarantee anything.


----------



## Divine Arion

Ziggler vs Rollins and Barrett vs Ambrose were both great matches. Seth vs Dean have me so captivated by their back and forth psychology. Just awaiting the moment their match up is finalized. :ambrose :rollins

Dean Ambrose in jeans and a tank top. Getting those Moxley vibes. 










Dean Ambrose's psychotic side seeping through more until... 










Dean's new music caught me so off guard that I don't know if I like it or not lol. Need to give it another listen first. When he was still Moxley, I loved "Shit List" as his theme song but obviously that's not very PG lol. Roman keeping the Shield theme as a singles competitor is odd too considering Rollins and Ambrose got something new. But it could likely be a placeholder until then.

Reigns working the swag to get what he wants lol. I don't think he'll win at the PPV though. 

I don't think the Shield is done entirely yet. The tweaks in entrance music and attire were just the start of an indication as well as Reigns and Ambrose focusing on their respective feuds. There's always a chance they could team up to take on Rollins and Orton in the future. Who knows with Creative though. I admit Raw was a little weird for me tonight but I still enjoyed it. Just have to see what Smackdown brings.


----------



## Bushmaster

Ziggler and Seth was great but I hope we don't see it again. Seth can't lose against Zigs so no point in giving it to us all the time. Dean vs Seth will be much much better though :mark:




Belladonna29 said:


> To be fair, people aren't being pessimistic at random. I've slogged through angles that started off hot, then became muddled and ultimately really went downhill on the insistence that I "needed to be patient" and "it's too soon to complain" (Summer of Punk II, anyone?) I'm honestly done giving the WWE Creative the benefit of the doubt. When I don't like the way things are going, I'm going to side-eye it just as soon as I'd mark out for something they do right.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to see them together, but unless they're still together on camera it doesn't guarantee anything.


:clap but dislike you for reminding me of Summer of Punk :lol


----------



## Wynter

Why even watch wrestling if you're just going to question and worry if every hot angle will crash and burn?? How do you even have fun when you're worrying about crap that's out of your hands :lol

I couldn't enjoy watching a show that I think will fuck up all the time. It's not logical lol


----------



## Deptford

TheVipersGirl said:


> Tonight was honestly odd. It's like they jumbled up the storyline. One minute Roman and Dean wants to crush Seth for the betrayal then the next... Roman is getting a title shot while Dean is out to get his revenge on Seth, yet Seth lost in a DQ match & isnt in the title match even with the alliance with HHH. So what's the point of the turn when the whole point actually is to elevate and set his career, yet they didnt even do anything for that, cept for setting the Rollins vs Ambrose feud.
> 
> What they could've done is continue the Ambrose & Reigns vs Rollins feud then it turns out to be Ambrose vs Rollins with Reigns maybe backing out. Then HHH can offer Rollins a title match if he wins the feud of him and Ambrose.


Yo, this is true though :lol

But WWE logic is gonna WWE logic. I think they're high on everyone in the shield so it'll work out I think. 

Alls I'm really worried about is Rollins vs. Ambrose and I see it happening now so it's all whateva for now.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why even watch wrestling if you're just going to question and worry if every hot angle will crash and burn?? How do you even have fun when you're worrying about crap that's out of your hands :lol
> 
> I couldn't enjoy watching a show that I think will fuck up all the time. It's not logical lol


:drake1 people mark out when something amazing happens and people are disappointed when something could have been done so much better or is bad.

Weren't people excited last week?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Deptford said:


> Yo, this is true though :lol
> 
> But WWE logic is gonna WWE logic. I think they're high on everyone in the shield so it'll work out I think.
> 
> Alls I'm really worried about is Rollins vs. Ambrose and I see it happening now so it's all whateva for now.


Im honestly confused atm. All the new theme music + remixed Shield theme + Ambrose not in his Shield gear + Ambrose & Reigns still together as a team but is doing their own thing, getting their revenge separately to different people. Ambrose to Rollins, Reigns to HHH. Reigns targeting HHH/The Authority for taking Rollins away from them. Ambrose is more of the attack the actual person who betrayed him, then with Reigns its attacking the person who took Rollins away from them. Yet maybe thinking its not all Rollins 100% with the heel turn, thinking there's a motive + trying to get his partner back by getting into the title shot just to piss off the Authority. If that makes sense?

idek.fpalm


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Sith Rollins said:


> It could've been way better tonight. Last week was amazing and this week was just meh in terms of the Shield. They all did great on their own though which was great. Just disappointed how we went from last week to this week. Seth is talented so he should have a great future, WWE creative is what will always worry me. I think Sandow, BNB, Ziggler are talented and they've been up and down for years.
> 
> Oh and Roman keeping the Shield theme :StephenA I won't say much but wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, I'm being told Reigns wants to go after Orton and HHH but he seemed focused on getting the title tonight. Why wouldn't he come out with Dean, I kept expecting him to come out and go after Orton while Dean took on Seth.
> 
> I don't get the heel turn atm but I hope it'll get better. He should still be associated with HHH after his feud with Dean so I'll wait till then.


I think that they're doing this revenge separately. Like i said, Ambrose attacking Rollins the person who actually betrayed them, then Reigns attacking The Authority for taking Rollins away from them by getting a title shot, just to piss em off. That's how i saw RAW Cleveland today.


----------



## Bushmaster

TheVipersGirl said:


> I think that they're doing this revenge separately. Like i said, Ambrose attacking Rollins the person who actually betrayed them, then Reigns attacking The Authority for taking Rollins away from them by getting a title shot, just to piss em off. That's how i saw RAW Cleveland today.


He should have just came out with Dean then. Dean came out to fight off Orton and Seth by himself, why? Why am I being told he is after the Authority when he could have easily gone after 2 of them tonight. 

Hopefully SD or next weeks Raw will get everything back on track.


----------



## Wynter

Sith Rollins said:


> :drake1 people mark out when something amazing happens and people are disappointed when something could have been done so much better or is bad.
> 
> Weren't people excited last week?


I'm talking about Summer of Punk being brought up as examples of WWE mishandling a hot angle. That was my response. I thought that was obvious :lol

If you're going to sit here and worry if this will end up being Summer of Punk 2, why even watch? You're not allowing yourself to enjoy just because you're worrying.

That was my point :drake1



TheVipersGirl said:


> Im honestly confused atm. All the new theme music + remixed Shield theme + Ambrose not in his Shield gear + Ambrose & Reigns still together as a team but is doing their own thing, getting their revenge separately to different people. Ambrose to Rollins, Reigns to HHH. Reigns targeting HHH/The Authority for taking Rollins away from them. Ambrose is more of the attack the actual person who betrayed him, then with Reigns its attacking the person who took Rollins away from them. Yet maybe thinking its not all Rollins 100% with the heel turn, thinking there's a motive + trying to get his partner back by getting into the title shot just to piss off the Authority. If that makes sense?
> 
> idek.fpalm



I get you, don't worry  I can see where you're coming from 

So many people felt there was no more Shield without Seth. Maybe WWE saw the same and are now working on giving them an even more individual identity. Maybe Roman and Dean will still be bros and have each others' backs despite putting the Shield name to sleep. Which I see happening since they both are going against people who are in the same group/clique/whatever.

I think WWE put their focus solely on story progression and the individual feuds of Seth vs Dean and Roman vs Triple H/Randy.

They might have focused too much and forgot those two storylines are connected :lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

So apparently this is Ambrose' new song from tonight. I didnt hear it clearly. Is this the right one?
Was in shock.


----------



## Bushmaster

Was she worrying it will end up being Summer of Punk 2? Just isn't gonna play the wait and see game anymore or am I confused.

But yeah, last week everyone loved what was happening. This week was just out of control, all impressed on their own though. Just felt like I was watching a show one week and the next all the actors are playing different character or focusing on something totally different.


----------



## Tambrose

I just don't analyse this kind of stuff to death anymore. Used to years ago on another forum that's now defunct, and found myself never happy with whatever WWE did on the show, got to the point where it was always a case of 'they should've done this or that'. Of course, analysing is one of the points/purposes of a forum sometimes :lol

Side note: how funny was Bo on the stage just standing there with his goofy ass smile on the whole time, in his own world that one. 

Also- Ambrose has been into the blue lollies again, or drinking a blue gatorade or something. Tongue was blue again :lol


----------



## Belladonna29

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm talking about Summer of Punk being brought up as examples of WWE mishandling a hot angle. That was my response. I thought that was obvious :lol
> 
> If you're going to sit here and worry if this will end up being Summer of Punk 2, why even watch? You're not allowing yourself to enjoy just because you're worrying.
> 
> That was my point :drake1


Because that's the way I watch wrestling. When things happen that I like, I enjoy it and cheer and become excited; and when things happen that I don't like I grumble and criticize it. That's how I watch sports. That's how I read comic books. That how I consume the other television shows I watch. It's pro wrestling after all--it's far from perfect (and the stunts like the vomiting segment tonight tests my patience overall) but I've been watching it since I was a kid, flaws and all. 

And sure, I'm watching for entertainment, but it's still at a morality play that ideally provides great stories, and sometimes, I like to criticize how those stories are told. That doesn't mean I'm not getting any enjoyment out of the product because all. They'd done a lot of great things with The Shield and I love heel Rollins and psychoface Ambrose (I'm holding out hope they don't transform Reigns into "Cena: The Sequel"--just let him be cool, stoic, sexy Roman Reigns please). If that were the case, I would have stopped being a fan years ago.

But if I think the storytelling could be better, why wouldn't I express that? I know the IWC can seem like an echo-chamber of smarks bitching into a void when we should be laughing cause pro wrestling = escapist fun, but some criticism isn't just snark, it's warranted when you just want some storytelling that makes sense.


----------



## Wynter

I'm not talking about in the sense of criticizing what's happening or being dissatisfied with a choice WWE decided to go with. My message was aimed towards those who are already dooming this angle and just waiting for WWE to mess it up.

I don't understand how you can enjoy WWE if you are just sitting and waiting for the moment a good angle or whatever goes wrong.

There's been plenty of times I've criticized WWE and still have my grievances with that company. But constantly worrying about the "what can happens" and already having such negative thoughts about an angle that just really started because "WWE has fucked up hot angles" in the past can't be fun :lol

Yes, booking seem weird tonight, but not enough to warrant worry about the angle lol "Seth's momentum is gone." Whaaaat? :lol

And WWE logic doesn't equal real world people logic :lol That's something we gotta accept.

Roman not coming out to save Dean on tv seems an obvious blunder in our minds. But to WWE, meh lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman not coming out to save Dean on tv seems an obvious blunder in our minds. But to WWE, meh lol


*I see it as helping Dean would be helping Cena, who is a big threat at the PPV, which justifies Reigns waiting til AFTER the match to save him.*


----------



## Klorel

TheVipersGirl said:


> So apparently this is Ambrose' new song from tonight. I didnt hear it clearly. Is this the right one?
> Was in shock.


No, I heard something else, Wasn't that. Sounded like another CFO$ theme.

EDIT: Here, skip to 0:18


----------



## Bushmaster

It should be a blunder in WWE's minds too. Just last week he was coming out with Dean to attack Rollins, what changed?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah the angle hasn't been handled all that well but imo Seth or Dean haven't lost momentum at all because their feud is easily the hottest feud on the roster atm imo.

Infact they're two of the most over face/heels on the roster currently, but that's not the problem. The Shield breakup is.

The breakup hasn't been done that well, but the two men are doing a spectacular job of selling the hatred and I'd guess that's easily the most anticipated match on the card.

Now, Orton's in the ladder match so I'm okay with HHH not putting Rollins in, but there should be some benefits for him down the road. He's been shown to be allied with Orton and HHH, so hoping they give him something after the PPV. Dean could screw up his chances of course, leading to another match.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Sith Rollins said:


> It should be a blunder in WWE's minds too. Just last week he was coming out with Dean to attack Rollins, what changed?


Seth called both Dean and Roman out last Raw. Of course Roman came out. Since SD, it's pretty clear Seth narrowed his focus.

And Dean didn't come out to help Roman either when he was getting attacked by 3MB. IMO, both of them just have different targets right now. Dean's going after the problem, and Roman's going for the root of it. It's smarter that they don't interfere with each other atm.


----------



## Wynter

same reason why Dean didn't come out when 3MB attacked Roman and Roman didn't come out to attack Seth when he came out and screwed Dean pm SD..WWE Logic lol 

I try my best not to over think stuff in WWE, because then all of it will fall apart :lol

When WWE has a set focus on what a segment is supposed to achieve, I don't know if they think past that.

3MB attacking Roman was only meant to make him look beast. Seth interfering in Bray vs Dean was only meant to add another layer to his Dean vs Seth and progress that story.

Seth coming out tonight at the end was only so Dean could run out and attack him again.

But they definitely could have planted some Roman vs Randy seeds at the end. Roman could have easily came out and speared him or something. So I get the grievances with that :lol


----------



## Belladonna29

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm not talking about in the sense of criticizing what's happening or being dissatisfied with a choice WWE decided to go with. My message was aimed towards those who are already dooming this angle and just waiting for WWE to mess it up.
> 
> I don't understand how you can enjoy WWE if you are just sitting and waiting for the moment a good angle or whatever goes wrong.
> 
> There's been plenty of times I've criticized WWE and still have my grievances with that company. But constantly worrying about the "what can happens" and already having such negative thoughts about an angle that just really started because "WWE has fucked up hot angles" in the past can't be fun :lol
> 
> Yes, booking seem weird tonight, but not enough to warrant worry about the angle lol "Seth's momentum is gone." Whaaaat? :lol
> 
> And WWE logic doesn't equal real world people logic :lol That's something we gotta accept.
> 
> Roman not coming out to save Dean on tv seems an obvious blunder in our minds. But to WWE, meh lol


Actually, thinking about how a storyline could move forward, and wondering about all the things that could make it better or worse is very much a part of what's fun about pro wrestling nowadays. The majority of the fans know that it's a work, so wondering about the possibilities of the angles and where the wrestlers careers could/should go is what makes it all so interesting. Trust me, just because I said I'm worried about the writing team screwing this up doesn't mean I'm hate-watching RAW or losing sleep at night over it. And I know WWE Logic =/= actual Logic, I sat through the Invasion angle, lol. Fans who think the angle is "doomed" already have their minds made up, and there's nothing anyone can do about that. But fans who are a little skeptical because they've emotionally invested in storylines before, only for them to fail are just treating the past as prologue--which makes sense. I want the storyline to turn out great, but it might not. That's not 'worrying to the point of non-enjoyment', it's just the truth.


----------



## Wynter

Belladonna29 said:


> Actually, thinking about how a storyline could move forward, and wondering about all the things that could make it better or worse is very much a part of what's fun about pro wrestling nowadays. The majority of the fans know that it's a work, so wondering about the possibilities of the angles and where the wrestlers careers could/should go is what makes it all so interesting. Trust me, just because I said I'm worried about the writing team screwing this up doesn't mean I'm hate-watching RAW or losing sleep at night over it. And I know WWE Logic =/= actual Logic, I sat through the Invasion angle, lol. Fans who think the angle is "doomed" already have their minds made up, and there's nothing anyone can do about that. But fans who are a little skeptical because they've emotionally invested storylines before, only for them to fail are just treating the past as prologue--which makes sense. I want the storyline to turn out great, but it might not. That's not 'worrying to the point of non-enjoyment', it's just the truth.



I get you, girl. I'm still thinking of all the cool ways this angles can go lol. So I get the whole, thinking of the possibilities and the ways the WWE can make this awesome, or even shit.

My comment wasn't meant to be aimed at specific people. Just those, as you said, already made up their minds that the angle is doomed when nothing truly detrimental has happened yet. Any fans of modern WWE have been trained trained to be skeptical of their handling of nearly everything. So I get that, trust me lol 

Like I said, that was more for people who can't seem to enjoy anything, because they're only worried about the negative what ifs. What can happen, shouldn't ruin or weigh so heavily on the things that are and have happened. 

Yes, there are a millions way this angle can go to shit in a split second. But so far, WWE hasn't done anything so drastic in this angle, that I feel they have reached the point of no return and we must ride the tragedy all the way to the end :lol

I've shitted on WWE a lot, it's miracle how optimistic I am at the moment :lol


----------



## Tambrose

I suppose in a way Ambrose and Reigns going their separate ways does make some sense, it fits in with the idea that Rollins was the one that kept them all together and ran things. Would help if he or HHH had run a promo pointing that out though- maybe they will do it on SD or next week RAW.

Sorry if it's already been pointed out- this thread is moving fast today :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

JacqSparrow said:


> Seth called both Dean and Roman out last Raw. Of course Roman came out. Since SD, it's pretty clear Seth narrowed his focus.
> 
> And Dean didn't come out to help Roman either when he was getting attacked by 3MB. IMO, both of them just have different targets right now. Dean's going after the problem, and Roman's going for the root of it. It's smarter that they don't interfere with each other atm.


Are we just all assuming. Was there a promo I missed where Dean and Roman said we should focus on our different targets and not help eachother? 

And Seth called them out because they said they were gonna kick his ass, which they didn't because the Wyatts interfered.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Tambrose said:


> I suppose in a way Ambrose and Reigns going their separate ways does make some sense, it fits in with the idea that Rollins was the one that kept them all together and ran things. Would help if he or HHH had run a promo pointing that out though- maybe they will do it on SD or next week RAW.
> 
> Sorry if it's already been pointed out- this thread is moving fast today :lol


*Yeah, I agree with you and Jack. It is fine for them to fight their own battles and get this individual shine. Dean is cutting up on the promos and is finally able to show his stuff in the ring, and Reigns is beginning to break out of his shell. Winning situation for everybody (Y)*


----------



## Wynter

Some of ya'll should be happy since Dean doesn't have to carry the "dead and untalented" weight that is Roman Reigns anymore 

Now Seth and Dean can show off how talented they are, yeah? :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Just gonna drop this off real quick...


taken after RAW went off the air














ya'll can thank me later girls....and telos and deppie (re:last night's thirst is real chat)




Bye.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Just gonna drop this off real quick...
> 
> 
> taken after RAW went off the air


*
If you think this is our first time seeing this...
*


----------



## JacqSparrow

Sith Rollins said:


> Are we just all assuming. Was there a promo I missed where Dean and Roman said we should focus on our different targets and not help eachother?
> 
> And Seth called them out because they said they were gonna kick his ass, which they didn't because the Wyatts interfered.


Does it have to be spelled out that clearly? Dean's and Roman's promos last week made it obvious enough to me that they're going after different things. It's not exactly a stretch to not see them helping each other out since it's not like they started the trend on SD only to drop it now.

And exactly, he called them BOTH out last time. It matters not whether the butt-kicking commenced because Roman had a reason to get involved. Since SD, though, Seth's been specifically targeting Dean. He didn't even interfere in Roman's affairs. Thus, there's no real reason for Roman to get involved in Seth's beef with Dean.


----------



## Wynter

So no one is going to point out that their stare down got a better pop than all Evo vs Shield stare downs and Triple H vs Roman?? :lol

Not the right thread, but my damn :banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> So no one is going to point out that their stare down got a better pop than all Evo vs Shield stare downs and Triple H vs Roman?? :lol
> 
> Not the right thread, but my damn :banderas


That was an epic staredown :clap


----------



## The Steven Seagal

WynterWarm12 said:


> So no one is going to point out that their stare down got a better pop than all Evo vs Shield stare downs and Triple H vs Roman?? :lol
> 
> Not the right thread, but my damn :banderas


Rusev is Solid, it's a shame he is stuck with a gimmick that is destined to fail though.


----------



## Wynter

I've been telling some people Rusev is actually very solid in the ring. His squash matches do nothing for him and don't accentuate how good he is and how quick he is for a big guy.

Rusev vs Roman would be a great physical match, but alas, timing isn't right with Roman being in a big storyline and Rusev doing his own thing. I would say we could see this in the future, but I don't know if Rusev will be fed to another babyface by then :lol


----------



## Afnorok

WynterWarm12 said:


> So no one is going to point out that their stare down got a better pop than all Evo vs Shield stare downs and Triple H vs Roman?? :lol
> 
> Not the right thread, but my damn :banderas


Every member of Evolution was on a losing streak, especially Triple H. These two are one a massive winning streak, that plus the crowds. Really, different situations.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> So no one is going to point out that their stare down got a better pop than all Evo vs Shield stare downs and Triple H vs Roman?? :lol


*I'm all for whatever leads to a Rusev burial :hunter*


----------



## Wynter

Triple still draws big heat. So his face offs with Roman, a decently over babyface, should get some good pops.

I can give you Evolution, but even before they were losing, they weren't receiving a pop that big with their face offs. So the losing streak doesn't matter much.

The audience were surprisingly hyped for Rusev vs Roman. I didn't think they would get behind those two like they did.



SIDENOTE: interesting match up on SD with Roman vs Del Rio. Will have to see how their styles will compliment or clash together. I'm just happy to see different opponents for Reigns. BNB and Roman had nice chemistry and hope he has a better match with Del Rio  

Say what you want about Del Rio and his boring ass, but that man can wrestle.


----------



## The.Great......One

Reigns showdown with Rusev got the biggest reaction of the night and probably this whole month so far.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

WynterWarm12 said:


> I've been telling some people Rusev is actually very solid in the ring. His squash matches do nothing for him and don't accentuate how good he is and how quick he is for a big guy.
> 
> Rusev vs Roman would be a great physical match, but alas, timing isn't right with Roman being in a big storyline and Rusev doing his own thing. I would say we could see this in the future, but I don't know if Rusev will be fed to another babyface by then :lol


I did find it weird that they techically gave both Bo and Rusev their first loss though ( I know they lost at rumble but they weren't really same characters back then) 

Though i suppose they will still treat them as undefeated. 

Rusev needs a proper feud now, could be Mark henry but i dunno if he's the right guy for Rusev to truelly shine.


----------



## Wynter

The Steven Seagal said:


> I did find it weird that they techically gave both Bo and Rusev their first loss though ( I know they lost at rumble but they weren't really same characters back then)
> 
> Though i suppose they will still treat them as undefeated.
> 
> Rusev needs a proper feud now, could be Mark henry but i dunno if he's the right guy for Rusev to truelly shine.


Dude, can you believe BO FREAKING DALLAS made it to the top 3? I'm a Bo mark, but holy shit :lol

Didn't Zeb throw some shots at Lana on twitter? :lol It seems inevitable to have Rusev and Lana, the America hating people go up against Zeb/Swagger who are patriotic. It would be dumb for that not to lead to that one.

Plus, Zeb vs Lana on the mic would be great


----------



## Joshi Judas

Undefeated monster heel against monster face. Crowd always pops for those.

Will have to see how the crowd reacts to a lengthy Rusev match first though. Very athletically gifted but a black hole of charisma. Thank heavens for Lana.


----------



## Joshi Judas

JacqSparrow said:


> Does it have to be spelled out that clearly? Dean's and Roman's promos last week made it obvious enough to me that they're going after different things. It's not exactly a stretch to not see them helping each other out since it's not like they started the trend on SD only to drop it now.
> 
> And exactly, he called them BOTH out last time. It matters not whether the butt-kicking commenced because Roman had a reason to get involved. Since SD, though, Seth's been specifically targeting Dean. He didn't even interfere in Roman's affairs. Thus, there's no real reason for Roman to get involved in Seth's beef with Dean.


What about Orton then?

This is just lazy writing, no way around it.


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Undefeated monster heel against monster face. Crowd always pops for those.
> 
> Will have to see how the crowd reacts to a lengthy Rusev match first though. Very athletically gifted but a black hole of charisma. Thank heavens for Lana.


Very true. I guess because I wasn't expecting it, the moment just felt like "Whaaaat? A pop that big?" :lol

Didn't Rusev have longer matches down at NXT? And good ones at that? It would be a shame if he could have decent length matches, but they're keeping him stuck with these corny squash matches.

Man, Lana has saved Rusev's main roster career :lol Girl is so BOSS and great in her gimmick. The way she twirls/poses and the expressions she makes, solid. And I love how she keeps up her role at ringside and doesn't just stand there.

You can hear her ass yelling throughout the match and crap lol


----------



## The Steven Seagal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude, can you believe BO FREAKING DALLAS made it to the top 3? I'm a Bo mark, but holy shit :lol
> 
> Didn't Zeb throw some shots at Lana on twitter? :lol It seems inevitable to have Rusev and Lana, the America hating people go up against Zeb/Swagger who are patriotic. It would be dumb for that not to lead to that one.
> 
> Plus, Zeb vs Lana on the mic would be great




Yeahhh shows they bo-lieve in Bo, hope that keeps up.

Nearly forgot about Swagger feud, while story wise it works, Swagger himself is too much of a joke now for it to be interresting. I mean he got squashed by freaking Adam rose, but still match could be good if given a bit of time and the promos will be awesome. After this though it's time for Rusev to get a higher up Opponent.


----------



## Joshi Judas

He wasn't in NXT that long at all. When he was very new sans Lana, I remember a somewhat long match against Ziggler which was when he first impressed me. Pretty much been all squashes since though like longer than your Mojo Rawley match.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> He wasn't in NXT that long at all. When he was very new sans Lana, I remember a somewhat long match against Ziggler which was when he first impressed me. Pretty much been all squashes since though like longer than your Mojo Rawley match.




I enjoyed seeing Rusev squash said Rawley. But to stay on-topic, i did enjoy seeing Ambrose get to really be his own character tonight. But i can't imagine how much it would suck to wrestle in Jeans.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What about Orton then?
> 
> This is just lazy writing, no way around it.


IMO, it's right with his character. Dean is the emotional one--he's going to be jumping Seth every chance he gets. But Roman is the cool head. He's planning this out. He got a victory over the Authority tonight by getting himself put into MITB. That's where he's going to strike Randy.


----------



## Wynter

The Steven Seagal said:


> Yeahhh shows they bo-lieve in Bo, hope that keeps up.
> 
> Nearly forgot about Swagger feud, while story wise it works, Swagger himself is too much of a joke now for it to be interresting. I mean he got squashed by freaking Adam rose, but still match could be good if given a bit of time and the promos will be awesome. After this though it's time for Rusev to get a higher up Opponent.


Yea, it's a shame with Swagger. He's very good in the ring and with Zeb on side, could be apart of some good feuds along with nice matches. I don't understand why Cesaro vs Swagger wasn't a huger deal. RVD came into the picture and then bye bye Swagger lol

But I would really like to see Swagger/Zeb vs Rusev/Lana. It would be a very entertaining feud and I bet the match will good.

Swagger is going to lose of course, but still.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> He wasn't in NXT that long at all. When he was very new sans Lana, I remember a somewhat long match against Ziggler which was when he first impressed me. Pretty much been all squashes since though like longer than your Mojo Rawley match.


Raven, imma need you to calm it down and not come for my Halfie. Please and thanks :


COUGH Roman should have definitely come out and attacked Randy to plant the seeds though COUGH lol. Or maybe they're saving that for next Raw or MITB. 

Though, does Roman have a specific problem with Randy? Or is it a "I will whip your ass too, if you try to interfere between me and Triple H" type thing?

I don't know if it's lazy writing or these fuckers don't think that damn far about shit. WWE and their logic can be pretty wishy washy sometimes :lol

Heard their head writer was fired. If it's true, maybe that's why things seem out of place for people tonight? Like the lack of Ambreigns bromance, Roman not coming out to help etc.


----------



## Killmonger

I know Dean has a new theme but didn't Reigns come out to a different version of Special Op?


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yea, it's a shame with Swagger. He's very good in the ring and with Zeb on side, could be apart of some good feuds along with nice matches. I don't understand why Cesaro vs Swagger wasn't a huger deal. RVD came into the picture and then bye bye Swagger lol
> 
> But I would really like to see Swagger/Zeb vs Rusev/Lana. It would be a very entertaining feud and I bet the match will good.
> 
> Swagger is going to lose of course, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> Raven, imma need you to calm it down and not come for my Halfie. Please and thanks :
> 
> 
> COUGH Roman should have definitely come out and attacked Randy to plant the seeds though COUGH lol. Or maybe they're saving that for next Raw or MITB.
> 
> Though, does Roman have a specific problem with Randy? Or is it a "I will whip your ass too, if you try to interfere between me and Triple H" type thing?
> 
> I don't know if it's lazy writing or these fuckers don't think that damn far about shit. WWE and their logic can be pretty wishy washy sometimes :lol
> 
> Heard their head writer was fired. If it's true, maybe that's why things seem out of place for people tonight? Like the lack of Ambreigns bromance, Roman not coming out to help etc.


Cesaro/Swagger was wasted. More Zeb vs Paul? Yes please!

It would have added to the moment if Roman had attacked too, but it doesn't take away either that he didn't, for me. The way I see it, Roman accomplished his goal for tonight. Dean didn't so he wanted to have another go at Seth.

I think he sees Trips as his main target, but he knows he has to go through Randy to get there.


----------



## Wynter

Jules Winnfield said:


> I know Dean has a new theme but didn't Reigns come out to a different version of Special Op?


Yeah, he did. You think they will pull a Evolution, maybe? Roman and Dean will have their own music for solo matches, but say if they tag, they come out to the Shield music??



JacqSparrow said:


> Cesaro/Swagger was wasted. More Zeb vs Paul? Yes please!
> 
> It would have added to the moment if Roman had attacked too, but it doesn't take away either that he didn't, for me. The way I see it, Roman accomplished his goal for tonight. Dean didn't so he wanted to have another go at Seth.
> 
> I think he sees Trips as his main target, but he knows he has to go through Randy to get there.


And now WWE has to make it up with Zeb vs Lana :

Agreed. I was kind of thinking that, right now, Triple H is Roman's main goal and focus. His only problem with Randy is if that boy decides to step in the way, he's going to demolish his ass too :lol And that could explain why Roman didn't come out to attack Randy, it's not personal between them yet. 

At MITB, with both of them screwing each other out of the belts or Roman just screwing Randy over before being taken out by Cena or someone, will lead to things becoming more personal.

But then again, some people will ask why he just didn't help Dean in general. And I will point out SD all over again :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, he did. You think they will pull a Evolution, maybe? Roman and Dean will have their own music for solo matches, but say if they tag, they come out to the Shield music??


Sounds like a plan. I'm going to miss the weekly "SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA SHIELD" though


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> Sounds like a plan. I'm going to miss the weekly "SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA SHIELD" though


which is why you keep it as your ringtone like me, and I can't remember who else on here :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> which is why you keep it as your ringtone like me, and I can't remember who else on here :lol


:lol For the memories!


----------



## Wynter

Nicoooooooooooole :

Did you die when Dean came out in that tank top


----------



## Nicole Queen

JacqSparrow said:


> Sounds like a plan. I'm going to miss the weekly "SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA SHIELD" though


 Why WWE Why? The greatest theme ever...

Not even going to touch on that break-up... :no:


On a side note - Dean did some serious damage to my ovaries... :banderas








:yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Wynter

Imma need for Seth and Dean to stop testing my loyalty to Roman :side:


----------



## BruceLeGorille

So they are giving Roman the theme song but now he doesn't give a shit about seth and dean? I'm so done with this guy. Imma do with him what i always do with cena, switch the channel when his face appears. I used to be a big fan of him but god I hate lazy ass booking


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol For the memories!


and because I can't think of what else to change it to  :lol



Nicole Queen said:


> Why WWE Why? The greatest theme ever...
> 
> Not even going to touch on that break-up... :no:
> 
> 
> On a side note - Dean did some serious damage to my ovaries... :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum: :yum: :yum:


oh... oh.... just... damn that man.... and guaranteed he knows what it does to the ladies when he looks like that....





damn gorgeous bastard :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock :bow:bow:bow


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole, I think he destroyed millions of ovaries tonight :lol

That jacket. That tank top. He needs to wrestle in this outfit permanently.

It's such a badass ringtone, Tambrose :lol People sit up and take notice.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

This feud between Dean and Seth will elevate them both, can't wait for the match it's gonna be motyc and feud of the year if they can make it last untill summerslam without making it bland. Seriously I'm kind of happy they are far away from Roman. He ain't gonna take their spotlight this time. This feud will make them big stars. 


And Dean talking to his fist was moment of the night to me


----------



## Nicole Queen

JacqSparrow said:


> Nicole, I think he destroyed millions of ovaries tonight :lol
> 
> That jacket. That tank top. He needs to wrestle in this outfit permanently.
> 
> It's such a badass ringtone, Tambrose :lol People sit up and take notice.


:lol Dean "Ovaries Master" Ambrose


Ladies and gentlemen, now I have serious burning need for a (MITB) ladder match between Seth and Dean kada


----------



## Bushmaster

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What about Orton then?
> 
> This is just lazy writing, no way around it.


Let's hope they just forgot about it this week and it's not the norm. People can come up with excuses why but if he wants the Authority and Orton then coming out with Dean would have gotten him Orton :lmao. Why would he wanna wait for MITB?

Now I'm actually interested in SD spoilers :hmm:


----------



## Joshi Judas

I definitely thought he'd confront Orton tonight, seeing as Orton was given the week off last Raw and Reigns had some choice words for him. He called Orton the ass of WWE twice- he pointed out how Orton was a spoilt child who just got opportunities handed to him by Daddy H and the fact that he got a spot in MITB without qualifying.

And then tonight, nothing :lmao

Tbf, with the head writer fired, this felt like a last minute Raw without any flow to it- plus that puking thing which Vince is a big fan of. They must address this on SD.


----------



## Bushmaster

I thought he'd make the Cena like entrance where Cena and Dean were down then his theme would play and he'd clear house but nothing at all :lol. Just so weird, last week on Raw they were bent on revenge and a week later only Dean seems to care.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sith Rollins said:


> I thought he'd make the Cena like entrance where Cena and Dean were down then his theme would play and he'd clear house but nothing at all :lol. Just so weird, last week on Raw they were bent on revenge and a week later only Dean seems to care.


Well, to be honest Dean seemed to be the only one who cared for the betrayal since it happened. 

I can understand if maybe Roman sees Trips and Orton as the real enemies or whatever, but with no explanation... Just moronic how he doesn't seem to care.

That kind of booking should tell people something about his future push... :hmm:


----------



## terrilala

Nicole Queen said:


> Well, to be honest Dean seemed to be the only one who cared for the betrayal since it happened.
> 
> I can understand if maybe Roman sees Trips and Orton as the real enemies or whatever, but with no explanation... Just moronic how he doesn't seem to care.
> 
> That kind of booking should tell people something about his future push... :hmm:


naw it should tell people more about how bad creative is


----------



## Tambrose

:side: :side: :side:


ok, the sleeves did look a little short :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

terrilala said:


> naw it should tell people more about how bad creative is


How bad creative is, who are the ones booking his push, so my point stands.


----------



## Vics1971

I had a nightmare last night. I dreamt that Roman forgot about Dean, and Dean forgot about Roman, and they never spoke again, and it was horrible! Roman flipped and suddenly became obsessed with ladders and spiking drinks, and if you'd showed him Randy Orton he probably would have had no clue who he was, especially the fact that he was supposed to be destroying him. I think he took a bump to the head or something? 

There was a nice part though, Dean was looking delectable in jeans, tank top and a leather jacket, and I got very excited and my ovaries burst etc..

Wait, someone just told me it wasn't a nightmare and it actually happened?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

well, that theme for Dean came out of nowhere. Really stupid way to debut the theme if you ask me. Don't really know if I like the theme itself as I didn't hear it clearly enough. Speaking of themes, with all the budget cuts going on, there's probably even less of a chance that Rollins will get that Parkway Drive song or any other song that would need to get licensed as his theme. 


both Ambrose-Barrett and Rollins-Ziggler were good, but I hope they get Seth a new opponent soon. Seth has faced Ziggler one-on-one at least 3 times in 2 weeks, and while the matches have been good, I'm starting to get tired of seeing them face eachother in every weekly show every week. 


Reigns going into MITB couldn't have been more obvious if they tried, but other than that, I have no problem with it. Trips and Co. will probably screw him over anyways. 


The head writer getting released must be the reason for all the booking fuckery this week.


----------



## Bushmaster

Vics1971 said:


> I had a nightmare last night. I dreamt that Roman forgot about Dean, and Dean forgot about Roman, and they never spoke again, and it was horrible! Roman flipped and suddenly became obsessed with ladders and spiking drinks, and if you'd showed him Randy Orton he probably would have had no clue who he was, especially the fact that he was supposed to be destroying him. I think he took a bump to the head or something?
> 
> There was a nice part though, Dean was looking delectable in jeans, tank top and a leather jacket, and I got very excited and my ovaries burst etc..
> 
> Wait, someone just told me it wasn't a nightmare and it actually happened?


:lmao :lmao :lmao it's the Reality Era my friend.


----------



## terrilala

MoxleyMoxx said:


> The head writer getting released must be the reason for all the booking fuckery this week.


that's right, the head writer was let go. Hopefully they get someone soon who is good and treats all the (ex) Shield guys with the respect they deserve


----------



## Vics1971

Sith Rollins said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao it's the Reality Era my friend.


They can stick it up their candy asses if it carries on like this.


----------



## Wynter

Roman doesn't care about the betrayal? How about, Seth doesn't seem to care about anyone, but Dean? Cause, I don't see him interfering with Roman, screwing him over in matches, beating the fuck out of him with chairs and going the hardest on in the promos.

Dean and Seth have pretty much been booked to revolve around each other and their feud.

Where's the whining about Seth basically no selling Roman during this unk2

WWE has basically split this off into two major feuds at the moment: Roman vs Triple H/Randy and Dean vs Seth. The storylines probably won't intercept again until Randy vs Roman is established and we get a tag match or two out of this to bring everything back into a cohesive storyline.

And somehow, Roman's promos must have been blocked out by some of you, because you managed to miss Roman coming more heavily for Triple H and Randy from the jump. Yes, Roman's pissed at Seth, but it's more in his character to want to go to what he perceives as the root of all the problems/betrayal: the boss Triple H. And he's going to take out his precious Randy Orton while he's at it.

Roman wants to cut the head off the snake; take out the master controlling the puppets.

Dean is much more impulsive and emotionally driven. He doesn't take betrayal even the slightest lightly and will want to hurt the very source that dished the hurt on him: Seth.

Even when Seth walked out on them during the Wyatts vs Shield match, the SD after, Dean was waaay more upset. Roman may have been too, but he was much more quicker to forgive Seth. It took Dean and Seth having to get physical before they were able to move on. And even then, when Dean laid hands on Seth, Roman pushed him for it.

Same thing here. Seth and Dean being the ones to be the most physical with each other after the betrayal. It's consistent to the characters.

Roman and Dean are two vastly different people with different views on how to handle a situation. And good, it keeps them as individuals and builds them separately despite sharing the same storyline. If it was Roman/Dean vs Seth, then there would be complaints about how it should be all about Seth vs Dean and how Roman is dead weight and being out shined by greater talents.

You got your damn wishes, Seth vs Dean and no talentless Roman to interfere and ruin your precious feud. Celebrate :lol


Shot out to Roman getting pop of the night with Rusev too :reigns And all he had to do was stare someone down to get it :

It's hard out here for us Roman marks. Sheesh :lol

EDIT: It's amazing how if you go outside this site, most people really enjoyed Raw. Come on here and there's so much complaining and nitpicking. WF can be such a Del Rio with all the life being sucked out of it. Even threads recently are so much bitching and negativity :lol


----------



## terrilala

very good points wynterwarm (Y)


----------



## Nicole Queen

Something about the Dean/Seth feud and the exclusion of Roman:

http://aambrollins.co.vu/post/88939541002/from-enemies-to-brothers-to-enemies-the-neverending


----------



## CALΔMITY

Good points wynter. It definitely does help to take breaks from here every now and again. Sometimes the negativity can really rub off. I wasn't too crazy about the overall Raw, but I don't mind what's happening specifically with Roman, Dean, and Seth. They're doing the best they can with what's given to them.


----------



## Bushmaster

Everyone was positive last week so people don't something one week and that's a problem? Wouldn't it have been logical for a Reigns to come out at the end with Dean to get his hands on Orton?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Hey ladies! Was I hallucinating or did Reigns get a modified version of the Shield's theme? A bit slower and deeper?


----------



## Tambrose

Kalashnikov said:


> Hey ladies! Was I hallucinating or did Reigns get a modified version of the Shield's theme? A bit slower and deeper?


They took off the intro to it- where all three of them say Sierra, Hotel, etc


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, sorry Caly, I don't mean to take away from anyone's opinions on whether they thought Raw was bad or good. I think I just got annoyed, because it seems like the negativity can be so overwhelming on this site. You can start a positive thread and then it derails into stupidity, bitching and/or BS :lol It's just fpalm.

If people took a step back and actually thought about certain things instead of being so impulsive and quick to whine about something, they would realize a lot of it makes sense and work out better this way.

Whine about Roman winning MITB: that man is only there to get screwed over and establish Randy vs Roman. And you think Triple H is going to let him touch the belts after what he did to Steph??? :lmao

But why isn't Seth near the titles: One, Triple H would be dumb as hell to put Randy and Seth in a match together at this point. Randy and Seth don't have a bond and it's too early to be testing whatever fragile "trust" they have. If Seth turned on his brothers, why would he give a fuck about Randy and care about screwing him over at MITB? :lol Triple H does not want the headache that would cause and the whining Randy would do  

Two. If anyone has paid attention, Seth is _soooo_ into fucking with Dean at the moment. I mean, he's getting THE utmost enjoyment in torturing and screwing over this guy. It's obviously more personal between these two; shit, he said Ambrose would probably end up face down in a damn ditch after a week without him :lol Dude comes for the throat with Dean.















Look at the joy on Seth's face. Dude is getting more pleasure from messing with Dean than the belts could ever give him :lmao

Seth is Triple H's golden boy at the moment. He can focus on destroying Dean because he's pretty much secured his future in his eyes, now that he's aligned with Triple H. Everyone is thinking of this short term gain and the now, when Seth is the damn Architect, the Strategist who is always thinking five steps ahead. It's all about that long term gains and benefits with him.

Randy Orton is prime example of what being Triple H's boy can do for you. Seth is calmly sitting there like a pretty little prince-cause Trips is King of course :-while he plays with his toy, Dean for the time being :lol


----------



## Banez

was a good raw. good segments i guess...

shhh Wynter u didn't see the RAW live anyway :lol

I don't mind Roman in MiTB match... some people whine how the lineup is horrible. But they won't name a better lineup either. It is what it is.


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao wow. I wish I was free atm.


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman doesn't care about the betrayal? How about, Seth doesn't seem to care about anyone, but Dean? Cause, I don't see him interfering with Roman, screwing him over in matches, beating the fuck out of him with chairs and going the hardest on in the promos.
> 
> Dean and Seth have pretty much been booked to revolve around each other and their feud.
> 
> Where's the whining about Seth basically no selling Roman during this unk2
> 
> WWE has basically split this off into two major feuds at the moment: Roman vs Triple H/Randy and Dean vs Seth. The storylines probably won't intercept again until Randy vs Roman is established and we get a tag match or two out of this to bring everything back into a cohesive storyline.
> 
> And somehow, Roman's promos must have been blocked out by some of you, because you managed to miss Roman coming more heavily for Triple H and Randy from the jump. Yes, Roman's pissed at Seth, but it's more in his character to want to go to what he perceives as the root of all the problems/betrayal: the boss Triple H. And he's going to take out his precious Randy Orton while he's at it.
> 
> Roman wants to cut the head off the snake; take out the master controlling the puppets.
> 
> Dean is much more impulsive and emotionally driven. He doesn't take betrayal even the slightest lightly and will want to hurt the very source that dished the hurt on him: Seth.
> 
> Even when Seth walked out on them during the Wyatts vs Shield match, the SD after, Dean was waaay more upset. Roman may have been too, but he was much more quicker to forgive Seth. It took Dean and Seth having to get physical before they were able to move on. And even then, when Dean laid hands on Seth, Roman pushed him for it.
> 
> Same thing here. Seth and Dean being the ones to be the most physical with each other after the betrayal. It's consistent to the characters.
> 
> Roman and Dean are two vastly different people with different views on how to handle a situation. And good, it keeps them as individuals and builds them separately despite sharing the same storyline. If it was Roman/Dean vs Seth, then there would be complaints about how it should be all about Seth vs Dean and how Roman is dead weight and being out shined by greater talents.
> 
> You got your damn wishes, Seth vs Dean and no talentless Roman to interfere and ruin your precious feud. Celebrate :lol
> 
> 
> Shot out to Roman getting pop of the night with Rusev too :reigns And all he had to do was stare someone down to get it :
> 
> It's hard out here for us Roman marks. Sheesh :lol
> 
> EDIT: It's amazing how if you go outside this site, most people really enjoyed Raw. Come on here and there's so much complaining and nitpicking. WF can be such a Del Rio with all the life being sucked out of it. Even threads recently are so much bitching and negativity :lol




I'm sorry but we're gonna have to go to war again 

It was precisely because Reigns addressed HHH and Orton so specifically and the fact that Orton had last week off that Roman not confronting him this week was so lame. No defending it. Nothing anyone could possibly say to justify that, but you're free to try :lol

But fuck story continuity or a segment with Dean/Roman together, let's have some puking coz that's what people wanna see :vince3

I didn't even mind Raw that much. I'm enjoying the hell out of Ambrose vs Rollins, I liked the Battle Royale, but that and the puking stuff was terrible.

I also liked how I basically called Cena and Reigns getting the final two spots. All that's left now is for Bray to win the ladder match 

Seth is feuding with Dean, so of course they are getting involved every show like they should. Whatever happened to Reigns and Orton? He cut two promos on Randy last week FFS, do the writers even remember?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Kalashnikov said:


> Hey ladies! Was I hallucinating or did Reigns get a modified version of the Shield's theme? A bit slower and deeper?





Tambrose said:


> They took off the intro to it- where all three of them say Sierra, Hotel, etc


Other elements if the song were slightly switched up. Hard to explain. If you listen to the first version and then the modified version, you'll hear it.

I finally got around to listening to Dean's new theme. Pretty badass I'd say. Hopefully poor Seth gets a better one in time.


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'm sorry but we're gonna have to go to war again
> 
> It was precisely because Reigns addressed HHH and Orton so specifically and the fact that Orton had last week off that Roman not confronting him this week was so lame. No defending it. Nothing anyone could possibly say to justify that, but you're free to try :lol
> 
> But fuck story continuity or a segment with Dean/Roman together, let's have some puking coz that's what people wanna see :vince3
> 
> I didn't even mind Raw that much. I'm enjoying the hell out of Ambrose vs Rollins, I liked the Battle Royale, but that and the puking stuff was terrible.
> 
> I also liked how I basically called Cena and Reigns getting the final two spots. All that's left now is for Bray to win the ladder match


If you read my previous posts, you would see I said it was dumb for Roman not to come out and plant seeds for Randy vs Roman when it was such a obvious opportunity....unk2

get it together, Raven!! 

:side: let's not talk about Steph puking...please fpalm Vince with his 4th grade humor he just _swears_ is hilarious *shudders*

I've already admitted that MITB was such a perfect set up for the Wyatts. Remember my "damn you Raven!" post  :lol

And after the promo Bray cut last night, it makes damn sense.

But my god does lolCenaWins still make me nervous :lol

I'm not shocked about Roman getting in as I just expected them to go full on shitty with this MITB match and add someone like Kane :lol

And me not seeing how was a quality contender, but the crowd shut me the fuck up with that pop he got.

*bows down to Raven* Sorry for doubting you :


:side: That hurt my heart to write that :no:

EDIT: I hope Randy and Roman will interact next week(I doubt SD) instead of waiting until MITB.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I didn't quote your previous posts though 

Anyhoo glad we're on the same page, saves me typing walls of text :lol

Bray is amazing isn't he? You can doubt all you want and question his credibility, but one promo and it feels like he's always belonged there again :lol


----------



## The Bloodline

WynterWarm12 said:


> So no one is going to point out that their stare down got a better pop than all Evo vs Shield stare downs and Triple H vs Roman?? :lol
> 
> Not the right thread, but my damn :banderas


The crowd ate this up. I was really shocked. It had that big moment feel and Roman/Rusev played it well. I was so happy for them. Those crowd reactions the shield boys received tonight were great. :clap:clap:clap

I'm already diggin this new dean. I think he looks better outside of the shield gear. IMO It fits his character more when i saw the jeans and wife beater. I hope Roman will keep the gear though. It already looks like they are giving him a version of shield music and still coming out the crowd. I dont see a reason why he'd need a make over. Seth i thought he'd just start wrestling without the shirt part of his shield gear but he still had it on last night. This ambrose/rollins fued is going well. Dean as a bad ass/crazy face is truly working.

It does seem like they broke them up but its still hard to say what they have planned for them yet. i'll see how smackdown and the next raw goes first. i dont think reigns was necessary for the save. It would have over shadowed Cena overcoming the odds :cena5. having him come out afterwards off of tv made more sense for the crowd there im sure.


----------



## Vics1971

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'm sorry but we're gonna have to go to war again
> 
> *It was precisely because Reigns addressed HHH and Orton so specifically and the fact that Orton had last week off that Roman not confronting him this week was so lame. No defending it. Nothing anyone could possibly say to justify that, but you're free to try :lol*
> 
> But fuck story continuity or a segment with Dean/Roman together, let's have some puking coz that's what people wanna see :vince3
> 
> I didn't even mind Raw that much. I'm enjoying the hell out of Ambrose vs Rollins, I liked the Battle Royale, but that and the puking stuff was terrible.
> 
> I also liked how I basically called Cena and Reigns getting the final two spots. All that's left now is for Bray to win the ladder match
> 
> Seth is feuding with Dean, so of course they are getting involved every show like they should. Whatever happened to Reigns and Orton? He cut two promos on Randy last week FFS, do the writers even remember?


I really couldn't have put it better myself. Particularly the bit in bold, but yeah, all of it really. I was just trying to have fun earlier, but really I'm a bit unimpressed with last night. I was starting to get behind the storyline too.


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I didn't quote your previous posts though
> 
> Anyhoo glad we're on the same page, saves me typing walls of text :lol
> 
> Bray is amazing isn't he? You can doubt all you want and question his credibility, but one promo and it feels like he's always belonged there again :lol


It hurt my pride, but we're on the same page 

I mark so hard for Bray and that's why it pisses me off the way he gets booked. But thank goodness he seems to be a Daniel Bryan type: Rise above the burial :lol

And even if they didn't mean to book Bray shitty, their over protection of Cena was killing him.

But Raven..










His entrance is so fucking magical now :banderas

And thank God Bray is so freaking great at his gimmick, yeah? Cut a promo and have you like :wall lol

I hope WWE does go the route of having the Wyatts run the yard and having the belts. Would damn sure make shit like ER easier to swallow :lol


----------



## Banez

You guys and girls should have stopped watching RAW after the battle royal like i did. The real show ended there... then started Monday Night Main Event starring John BoreCena


----------



## Wynter

Banez said:


> You guys and girls should have stopped watching RAW after the battle royal like i did. The real show ended there... then started Monday Night Main Event starring John BoreCena


You god damn right. That love Rusev vs Roman received felt bigger than I ever thought the crowd would make it and the show could have just ended with Roman celebrating and calling it a damn night.

Wait..did Stardust debut after the Battle Royale? Because fuck that then, that shit was amazing and was so happy that happened :lmao

But :no: at that freaking ending of that atrocious stretcher match. Cena no sells any beating he got, interferences, choke slam, ddt to the steps or ground and the RKO, but he tucks Kane in for bed and it's the most devastating thing ever :side:


Randy went over the damn top rope and sold that shit longer and better than Cena did the whole match :lol The psychology and selling was damn embarrassing :no: 

And for the love of god, someone go teach Cena how to call damn spots without letting people on the balcony know too -_-


----------



## Divine Arion

Nicole Queen said:


> On a side note - Dean did some serious damage to my ovaries... :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum: :yum: :yum:





WynterWarm12 said:


> Imma need for Seth and Dean to stop testing my loyalty to Roman :side:


:sodone :sodone :sodone

I think my ovaries just exploded lmao. You're killing me here, Dean! :wall 

I still need to give another listen to Dean's new theme music yet lol. 

I will admit that Raw did catch me off guard with the tweaks to entrance music and attire. Some of the decisions were odd but it's evident they're going to focus on singles feuds for the time being. There's always a chance we could get something like Ambrose/Reigns vs Orton/Rollins down the road. 

That being said, I am grateful they are each getting the opportunity to showcase their talents as singles competitors and are doing well thus far. Orton has supposedly been dealing with a nagging injury so he hasn't had much time to flesh out his feud with Reigns. I do hope there are more interactions between him and Orton before MITB. I am glad Reigns is in the ladder match too but I still think Cesaro or Bray are winning though lol. 

Dean and Seth are just doing amazing thus far in their own right. The burning hatred and revenge these two have for each other is great story-telling. Seth is getting genuine heat and people are soaking up lunatic face Dean. I so badly want Dean to bust out that fork. This feud is everything right now. kada

Again, I acknowledge that some of the writing was odd and respect the gripe people are having with it. It left me the same way at first too as I was rather enjoying the Reigns and Ambrose bromance lol. Maybe it was a last minute decision with the head writer now gone or it was done purposely to plant the seeds for something else. Certainly not trying not to excuse lazy writing since WWE is know for that lol. But we just really don't know at this point. I will say going back and re-watching those segments allowed me to appreciate that Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins shined as individuals. I look forward to seeing what happens on Smackdown.


----------



## CALΔMITY

The fork! :mark:


----------



## Shenroe

That leather jacket was so 90's lol


----------



## OMGeno

I can't wait for all of the "Dean Ambrose - Ovary Killer" signs next week at Raw :lol

Seriously though...










:ass



Edit: Actually wondering what about this post deserved neg rep.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Banez said:


> You guys and girls should have stopped watching RAW after the battle royal like i did. The real show ended there... then started Monday Night Main Event starring John BoreCena


thats when I stopped as well lol.


----------



## Erik.

He received a great pop when he attacked Rollins at the start and the end of the show. I can see him really taking off if they continue going down this badass crazy guy route. Even heard "Lets go Ambrose" chants and signs with his name on. It's growing guys.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Are there any other victims of *Baines On Toast* red repping power because you mentioned your ovaries in relation to Ambrose? :evil:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Well, we all have the right to think differently about this. For some, the events of Raw worked and for some it didn't. For me, another possibility why Roman didn't come out at the end may have been because his antics already influenced many of the happenings on the show, in retrospect. Perhaps they didn't want it to resemble the Roman Reigns Show, so they cut him out of the segment.

At any rate, eye of the beholder, I suppose.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OMGeno

Nicole Queen said:


> Are there any other victims of *Baines On Toast* red repping power because you mentioned your ovaries in relation to Ambrose? :evil:


Yup - See the edit on my post.


----------



## Erik.

Mentioned in the Raw thread itself that it was a little strange that we didn't see Reigns at the end but maybe they want to see how each star gets reactions separately. Reigns had his moments backstage and his moment in the battle royal, received a good pop. Ambrose received his moment during the Rollins/Ziggler match and his moment at the end. 

They've built The Shield up as a team, now in regards to Ambrose and Reigns, this is the time that they're starting to build them separately as singles superstars. I can see them staying clear of each other now if I am honest with you. We might see them interact if Rollins ever attacks Reigns and Ambrose comes to make the save etc. but other then that I think they're just going to focus on getting them over as individuals. Sink or swim time for both men now.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RAW: 

Seth vs. Dean = I'm so happy :mark:

Dean Ambrose is hot :yum:

Roman ... LOL WWE fpalm (this has nothing to do with the fact that he won, has to do with the story that led him to win)

I have the feeling that I have not watched WWE in a month, because The Shield history jumped a chapter that I have not watched 

Anyone have the link to complete Seth and Dean themes?


----------



## Vics1971

Nicole Queen said:


> Are there any other victims of *Baines On Toast* red repping power because you mentioned your ovaries in relation to Ambrose? :evil:


Yep, my second one in as many weeks. I don't care, I'll post what I want, obviously within guidelines. It's nice that Baines on Toast cares enough though


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Random question of the day:

If you're to make a playlist about The Shield's journey what are your top 10 songs?


----------



## -XERO-

*HELLZ YEAH! *(still waiting for the clear version though)


----------



## Nicole Queen

-UNDEAD- said:


> *HELLZ YEAH! *(still waiting for the clear version though)


Why the fuck does he still gets the cooler theme? :no:

Fuck you WWE :gun:


----------



## -XERO-

Nicole Queen said:


> Why the fuck does he still gets the cooler theme? :no:
> 
> Fuck you WWE :gun:


:lol
That's just the way it is!


----------



## The Bloodline

Erik. said:


> Mentioned in the Raw thread itself that it was a little strange that we didn't see Reigns at the end but maybe they want to see how each star gets reactions separately. Reigns had his moments backstage and his moment in the battle royal, received a good pop. Ambrose received his moment during the Rollins/Ziggler match and his moment at the end.
> 
> They've built The Shield up as a team, now in regards to Ambrose and Reigns, this is the time that they're starting to build them separately as singles superstars. I can see them staying clear of each other now if I am honest with you. We might see them interact if Rollins ever attacks Reigns and Ambrose comes to make the save etc. but other then that I think they're just going to focus on getting them over as individuals. Sink or swim time for both men now.


:clap :clap :clap

I agree with this. I honestly think the segments were better because they were APART. It had a different feel to it, rather than the same routine of the shield we've come to know and love. I actually saw them both as individual wrestlers AND they both excelled during their moments on Raw. This was their are biggest/Best reaction either has ever got individually. 
Clearly they dont have beef and are going after their own targets but I dont think they'll pretend they dont know each other anymore. lets wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## jamal.

-UNDEAD- said:


> *HELLZ YEAH! *(still waiting for the clear version though)


I'm kinda pissed that he gets to keep the Shield theme but w/e


----------



## CALΔMITY

Guys don't even mention the reps. He wants the response. He wants us to get mad so he can laugh about it. Just move on and thirst as much as you like. :dance

@Erik: It really is to that sink or swim point now. I don't have too many worries about either of the three at this point in time, though.


----------



## Erik.

Ravensflock88 said:


> :clap :clap :clap
> 
> I agree with this. I honestly think the segments were better because they were APART. It had a different feel to it, rather than the same routine of the shield we've come to know and love. I actually saw them both as individual wrestlers AND they both excelled during their moments on Raw. This was their are biggest/Best reaction either has ever got individually.
> Clearly they dont have beef and are going after their own targets but I dont think they'll pretend they dont know each other anymore. lets wait and see how it plays out.


I'm glad you agree. We saw Ambrose come out to attack Rollins to a great pop, if they were to run out together, the WWE wouldn't know who it was that got the reactions, not that it's a bad thing, but it's better to have them separate now. I mean if you're going to give them their own theme tune, you might as well let them deal with shit separately. 




Calamity Glitch said:


> @Erik: It really is to that sink or swim point now. I don't have too many worries about either of the three at this point in time, though.


I agree. Looking at the reactions The Shield have been getting as a group and now looking at how all three get individual reactions, I'd say all are swimming pretty fine without the arm bands. Rollins, despite having the most babyface tendencies of them all, is getting over as a heel and getting real strong reactions. Ambrose, despite showing the most heel-like tendences, is getting over as a face and Reigns is getting over as much as we all thought he would anyway.

I'm very happy for all three of them. More happy with Ambrose and Rollins though considering those two are the most talented of the three and could have been seen as stepping stones for Reigns to be the poster boy etc.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not to mention some people claimed that Ambrose and Rollins would be an afterthought once the shield would split. Look where they are now. I can't say they won't have storylines without stumbles in the writing, but I believe that all three of these guys are going to be successful one way or the other.


----------



## Erik.

Calamity Glitch said:


> Not to mention some people claimed that Ambrose and Rollins would be an afterthought once the shield would split. Look where they are now. I can't say they won't have storylines without stumbles in the writing, but I believe that all three of these guys are going to be successful one way or the other.


Agreed.

Watching Raw the past two weeks, despite Reigns winning a battle royal and getting put into the WWE Title match at MITB, I still see him as the afterthought from a viewing perspective. Ambrose and Rollins are captivating me and drawing me into the feud.

The WWE are giving them the mic time, they're giving them the opening of the show and they're giving them the close of the show, like they did on Smackdown and like they did at Raw last night. I just wish they'd keep the feud going and hold off the match until Summerslam, make us want Ambrose to kill Rollins, so when he FINALLY gets his hands on him at Summerslam, it's all worth it.

Money in the Bank will do though, I just want to see them two go at it in the ring like they did so well in FCW.


----------



## OMGeno

I honestly don't even know what to think. I feel like the Shield split was rushed because they knew Bryan would be out longer than they had originally expected and they needed someone else to fill a crowd pleaser spot - see Reigns. We're lucky because of Ambrose's and Rollins' promos it has turned this into a great feud, but if that wasn't for those skills I feel like this feud would be nothing special. It's the talent that is making this feud work so well, not the WWE. Just give both of them TIME on Raw every week and they will work with whatever they are given and make it look great.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

OMGeno said:


> I can't wait for all of the "Dean Ambrose - Ovary Killer" signs next week at Raw :lol
> 
> Seriously though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ass
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually wondering what about this post deserved neg rep.





Nicole Queen said:


> Are there any other victims of *Baines On Toast* red repping power because you mentioned your ovaries in relation to Ambrose? :evil:





OMGeno said:


> Yup - See the edit on my post.




Sorry ya'll are getting red repped by someone who is supposedly banned from the thread. I'm not really sure how he's seeing anybodys posts since according to HIT GIRL since he was banned from the last thread, he should be banned from this one as well. 


As per her own quote in the first post of this thread



Hit-Girl said:


> *Carry on. Do NOT flame people in this thread. If someone is bothering the thread shoot me a PM and I'll fucking take care of it. I'm sick and tired of warning the posters of this thread for flaming the fucking idiots. Let me know and I'll take care of it.
> 
> anyone that was banned from the previous thread will be banned from this. Just let me know please.
> 
> Carry on.*




The truth of the matter is as per HIT GIRL, that you cannot ban someone unless they post in the thread first. Also as per HIT GIRL, she said that he has to post in here first then she will ban him. He's already posted in here the day after Seth turned on Roman and Dean so again I'm not sure why he hasn't been banned yet.













But like Caly said, just ignore him. Supposedly red repping is how he copes with things in his real life. LULZ.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Aficionado said:


> Dean Ambrose is a fucking stud.
> 
> If there were a draft he'd be taken first overall.


Yes, yes and fucking yes :clap




SóniaPortugal said:


> If I'm going to have Dean dressed like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be a very happy woman


He looks like absolute money.
*
DEM MOXLEY FEELS
*




Calamity Glitch said:


> I still need to catch up on some stuff since I joined in on the Raw chat about 2 hours late. :side:
> 
> However, Zero was a doll and showed gifs of Dean in that sexy outfit and just HAD to draw it. So yeah...just droppin it off. Rushed color job is rushed, but I'm like a zombie right now. Gonna go to bed in a sec.


Cally, I absolutely fucking love you 




WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, would you look at that unk2
> 
> WF overreacting....again :lmao



Well, this is wonderful  :cool2



WynterWarm12 said:


>


He was like 'Rollins fuck yo shit, I'm not being hit with another chair."




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Just gonna drop this off real quick...
> 
> 
> taken after RAW went off the air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll can thank me later girls....and telos and deppie (re:last night's thirst is real chat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye.


Fucking wonderful :banderas

SO SO PISSED I missed the chat. Fucking work :side: :no:





OMGeno said:


> I can't wait for all of the "Dean Ambrose - Ovary Killer" signs next week at Raw :lol
> 
> Seriously though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ass
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually wondering what about this post deserved neg rep.


_
Fucksake_



Erik. said:


> He received a great pop when he attacked Rollins at the start and the end of the show. I can see him really taking off if they continue going down this badass crazy guy route. Even heard "Lets go Ambrose" chants and signs with his name on. It's growing guys.


Dude it's already huge. People latching on the Titty Master thing. We were in the bar at the o2 before Raw in London in May and there were Titty Master chants, Ambrose chants that morphed in CM Punk chants. Titty Master t-shirts, a fuck ton of Ambrose signs. 

It has already begun my friend. 



-UNDEAD- said:


> *HELLZ YEAH! *(still waiting for the clear version though)


Am I pissed about this, too fucking right I am. But to be honest, this is because The Shield is Reigns' identity. His singles run in FCW/NXT was wank compared to Rollins and Ambrose. They both already have their characters in the bag. As far as I'm concerned this just confirms that they are aware he isn't as strong as them character wise. 

Sour grapes to the max, damn straight. But you can't keep talent like Ambrose and Rollins down and they are currently in a fucking compelling feud so he can take this music. Let's see how far it takes him (bitchy).

Edit: just putting together my post for raw. Some great discussion here again, had to go through like 20+ pages. _Sheesh!_


----------



## Joshi Judas

They need a BIG summer storyline every year. 2011 it was Punk, 2012 it was HHH/Lesnar and Punk turning heel. Last year it was Bryan obviously.

MITB to Summerslam is like the summer version of RTWM so they almost start the storylines right about then. Last year Heyman screwed Punk at MITB and Cena picked Bryan as his opponent the next night.

This year, they'd likely have something big planned with Bryan again but his injury came at the worst possible time. Crowd's pretty burnt out on Cena and Orton and HHH can't wrestle every PPV. Batista left, Lesnar is part time. They'll rely heavily on the Shield to carry the summer this year. This may have been one of the major reasons for the split. After MITB is when shit kicks into high gear I think.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Erik. said:


> The WWE are giving them the mic time, they're giving them the opening of the show and they're giving them the close of the show, like they did on Smackdown and like they did at Raw last night. I just wish they'd keep the feud going and hold off the match until Summerslam, make us want Ambrose to kill Rollins, so when he FINALLY gets his hands on him at Summerslam, it's all worth it.
> 
> Money in the Bank will do though, I just want to see them two go at it in the ring like they did so well in FCW.


Oh man that FCW feud they had was great. :wall

If they could pull off a feud like that back then, they surely can pull off something truly amazing now. 



OMGeno said:


> I honestly don't even know what to think. I feel like the Shield split was rushed because they knew Bryan would be out longer than they had originally expected and they needed someone else to fill a crowd pleaser spot - see Reigns. We're lucky because of Ambrose's and Rollins' promos it has turned this into a great feud, but if that wasn't for those skills I feel like this feud would be nothing special. It's the talent that is making this feud work so well, not the WWE. Just give both of them TIME on Raw every week and they will work with whatever they are given and make it look great.


It does feel a little rush, but the pieces have already been put into place so there's no point in worrying about that. We just gotta hope that Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns can continue on making the best of it all.



TMR bringin them Ambrose pics back up. Even though I've seen them all quite a bit now, I'm still just all like








Love you too btw


----------



## SóniaPortugal

OMGeno said:


> I honestly don't even know what to think. I feel like the Shield split was rushed because they knew Bryan would be out longer than they had originally expected and they needed someone else to fill a crowd pleaser spot - see Reigns. We're lucky because of Ambrose's and Rollins' promos it has turned this into a great feud, but if that wasn't for those skills I feel like this feud would be nothing special. It's the talent that is making this feud work so well, not the WWE. Just give both of them TIME on Raw every week and they will work with whatever they are given and make it look great.


Seth and Dean do not need much to shine


----------



## Snake Plissken

Ambrose is just awesome, he did amazing last night and he is really letting loose on his crazy persona, got "Moxley" vibes even more than last week. The street clothing really made him look Badass, his crowd reactions are great as well, it's good to see casuals taking to him. 

One thing I will say is that I hope the theme that played for him is just a placeholder until he gets a better theme.


----------



## Deptford

Yall post too much 0_o 

But yeah, that boy uses us as a coping mechanism or some shit? 
Anyways... guess I'll stick around here today and see what the topic is cuz I aint reading 20 pages.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Safe to say we have got our Summer storyline and what I love is they have managed to create to avenues that can grab the attention of near enough everyone. You've got your WWE made and your indies made. 

Of course Seth and Ziggler's match was entertaining… Extremely good chemistry between the two of them once again. Some great near falls. Surprisingly neither of them are over selling which is exactly what this needs considering everyone thinks that both of these two often over sell. 

Ambrose attacking Rollins… Yes!
Triple H mocking Ambrose was great. 

DEM MOXLEY FEELS
Really. REALLY? 
I watched this at 6:30am this morning before work and I was pacing my landing as I held my iPhone. What the HECK is wrong with me?! :lol 
The fact that they are really letting him get into his crazed psyche, they are really fleshing Dean out. The crowd was SO DAMN HOT for him. More and more, as each Raw passes, he is shining. All those fuckers who said he would fail as a baby face, come on, hop aboard the bandwagon. I know, I know you're DYING to get on this ride now, right? Right?! 

I am so fucking proud of Ambrose, guys. His physique. JUST LOOK AT IT. LOOK. AT. IT. His dedication is just so motivating. 










:banderas :banderas :banderas 

Guys I would be lying if I said I didn't mark like an absolute bitch for Wade and Dean. I have been wanting these two to fight properly since that last MITB and the fact that it's taken a year to get to this point. I don't care, it was worth it. :mark:

How great did Ambrose and Wade work?! Its the simple stuff that I just like. Ambrose glides so wonderfully into suplexes. 

The game of cat and mouse, as I predicted, really did rear its head between Ambrose and Rollins and I'm actually loving it. Do people really think Rollins is losing momentum? I'm loving how he runs away. I don't know, does it really make him look weak? I don't think he does. I think it's awesome because his smugness just completely contradicts his weasle-like actions and nature. That's a perfect heel for me. 

I haven't watched anything involving Reigns yet, so I'm not going to comment. The first hour of Raw, for me, hard to beat. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Yeah, I'm an Ambrose mark.
Yeah, I'm totally bias because of this.
Nope, I don't care. At all. :lmao

Edit: You know his cheap ass wore the same FCW black wife beater.... Kidding. The mirror image was great though.


----------



## squeelbitch

the shield break up has turned out to make no fucking sense, so rollins joins triple h to become a successful singles wrestler, yet it's reigns that is in a title match and not rollins, where's the sense in it?


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> I am so fucking proud of Ambrose, guys. His physique. JUST LOOK AT IT. LOOK. AT. IT. His dedication is just so motivating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm an Ambrose mark.
> Yeah, I'm totally bias because of this.
> Nope, I don't care. At all. :lmao


He's only perfect. :ambrose3


----------



## Erik.

squeelbitch said:


> the shield break up has turned out to make no fucking sense, so rollins joins triple h to become a successful singles wrestler, yet it's reigns that is in a title match and not rollins, where's the sense in it?


It's a marathon not a sprint. Rollins knows that being partnered with Triple H, pretty much the owner of the company, will be better in the long run than teaming with two other people. He is currently in a feud with Dean Ambrose at the moment which is why he isn't in the title match.

Triple H wasn't around when Reigns got his shot, it was stated on the show that he was with Stephanie at the hospital. I have no doubt next week he will stack the odds against Reigns and give him a two on one match against Rollins/Orton or something like that where he has to win to get in the match etc. 

The sense of it all is to now build The Shield members up as individuals. No one saw Seth Rollins being a heel, so now he's heel, they're seeing if it works and at the moment it is. The same with Ambrose. No one even wanted The Shield to turn face because Ambrose's heel tendencies but he's flourishing as that crazy bad ass face.


----------



## Deptford

Oh look. Negged. 

Loving all the Ambrose love. My boy still the center of attention :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> Oh look. Negged.
> 
> Loving all the Ambrose love. *My boy* still the center of attention :banderas


*Big Cough* *looks around*

Hi Deppie. 
Lets get this right, okay? 
:lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh come on hoes we all know Ambrose don't belong to any one person. :ambrose3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh come on hoes we all know Ambrose don't belong to any one person. :ambrose3


Got all the ladies covered.... Oh and Deppie :lol :lol


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> Safe to say we have got our Summer storyline and what I love is they have managed to create to avenues that can grab the attention of near enough everyone. You've got your WWE made and your indies made.
> 
> Of course Seth and Ziggler's match was entertaining… Extremely good chemistry between the two of them once again. Some great near falls. Surprisingly neither of them are over selling which is exactly what this needs considering everyone thinks that both of these two often over sell.
> 
> Ambrose attacking Rollins… Yes!
> Triple H mocking Ambrose was great.
> 
> DEM MOXLEY FEELS
> Really. REALLY?
> I watched this at 6:30am this morning before work and I was pacing my landing as I held my iPhone. What the HECK is wrong with me?! :lol
> The fact that they are really letting him get into his crazed psyche, they are really fleshing Dean out. The crowd was SO DAMN HOT for him. More and more, as each Raw passes, he is shining. All those fuckers who said he would fail as a baby face, come on, hop aboard the bandwagon. I know, I know you're DYING to get on this ride now, right? Right?!
> 
> I am so fucking proud of Ambrose, guys. His physique. JUST LOOK AT IT. LOOK. AT. IT. His dedication is just so motivating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Guys I would be lying if I said I didn't mark like an absolute bitch for Wade and Dean. I have been wanting these two to fight properly since that last MITB and the fact that it's taken a year to get to this point. I don't care, it was worth it. :mark:
> 
> How great did Ambrose and Wade work?! Its the simple stuff that I just like. Ambrose glides so wonderfully into suplexes.
> 
> The game of cat and mouse, as I predicted, really did rear its head between Ambrose and Rollins and I'm actually loving it. Do people really think Rollins is losing momentum? I'm loving how he runs away. I don't know, does it really make him look weak? I don't think he does. I think it's awesome because his smugness just completely contradicts his weasle-like actions and nature. That's a perfect heel for me.
> 
> I haven't watched anything involving Reigns yet, so I'm not going to comment. The first hour of Raw, for me, hard to beat. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Yeah, I'm an Ambrose mark.
> Yeah, I'm totally bias because of this.
> Nope, I don't care. At all. :lmao
> 
> Edit: You know his cheap ass wore the same FCW black wife beater.... Kidding. The mirror image was great though.


You made me giggle 

I'm with you, so damn proud of Dean! Seth too actually. I'm glad that on commentary, Lawler called out Rollins' motivations for him disowning Dean and Roman. No way was it 'all business' between them, especially given the way he took them out two weeks ago, and how Seth's been working to make Dean's life miserable since.

Dean has been SHINING in this storyline! I'm so happy that HHH is trusting them to carry the story arcs but especially to carry RAW last night. It's great to see the 'new blood' rising in a sense. Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, Wyatt, Barrett etc.

Not thrilled that they seem to have given the Shield music to Roman. Making it worse is the questionable quality of the new music Rollins and Ambrose now has.

On to more fun things: LOVED what Dean wore last night. He worked hard for that body, no shame in showing it off. :lmao 

As for his clothes. you had me rolling at the suggestion it was his same one from FCW. Doubt it was the same one, but I wouldn't at all be surprised if he DOES have the original at home still. The man's so frugal, I like that though. Some dudes come into some money and lose their damn minds. I like that he keeps it simple. Can't deny though, he needs a lady-love in his life to dress him. The too short jacket. Plus, the same shirt, just in 3 different colors is not the best. :no: :no:


----------



## Deptford

True, the Ambrose can't be tamed but I have a feeling that that attire was just for me ok ladies?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Keep reaching deppie


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> True, the Ambrose can't be tamed but I have a feeling that that attire was just for me ok ladies?












Pretty sure you'll see these in the sky right new Deppie :lol


----------



## OMGeno

All of the pro-Ambrose threads popping up lately are giving me the feels :cheer


----------



## Nicole Queen

OMGeno said:


> All of the pro-Ambrose threads popping up lately are giving me the feels :cheer


Just about to write this, everyone is jumping on the Ambrose wagon :dance


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> Just about to write this, everyone is jumping on the Ambrose wagon :dance


Looks like some of us are gonna have to be squashed up at the front since we've been here since day one.

:lol 

I'm kidding. He deserves all the spotlight, he's really shining.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah agreed. I'm so happy for our boy. *single tear*


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> Looks like some of us are gonna have to be squashed up at the front since we've been here since day one.
> 
> :lol
> 
> I'm kidding. He deserves all the spotlight, he's really shining.


Why be squashed when you're the main eventers? 

:cena5


----------



## OMGeno

The same people who are all about him now were the ones calling him over rated not long ago. Now that he's finally beginning to come into his own and show some of what he's got, people are coming around. I am loving this.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I told you everyone who was ragging on him would be on his dick once he got to show more than 5% of his potential.

whats great is, Ambrose isn't even at 50% yet.

this is him at like 30%, rest of the roster better watch out.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eddie Ray said:


> I told you everyone who was ragging on him would be on his dick once he got to show more than 5% of his potential.
> 
> *whats great is, Ambrose isn't even at 50% yet.
> 
> this is him at like 30%, rest of the roster better watch out.*


I know! I just :banderas thinking about it.


----------



## The True Believer

Ambrose vs. Barrett was probably Ambrose's best singles match he's had in the company so far.


----------



## Nicole Queen

The True Believer said:


> Ambrose vs. Barrett was probably Ambrose's best singles match he's had in the company so far.


I think his match against Bray on SD was the sure #1, but this one was second best without doubt.


----------



## The Bloodline

Dean new music sounds exactly like crash hollys but faster tempo. idk if this has been mentioned yet, did anyone catch that?











Anyway I kinda love his song. We havent seen him come out to it yet but sounds good


----------



## CALΔMITY

The two themes do sound strikingly similar :
I'm not complaining, though. Even if it was a rehash of Crash Holly's theme it's pretty cool in my books.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Ravensflock88 said:


> Dean new music sounds exactly like crash hollys but faster tempo. idk if this has been mentioned yet, did anyone catch that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I kinda loe his song. We havent seen him come out to it yet but sounds good




I get more of a Brock Lesnar vibe from Dean's new music. Crash Holly's theme sounds similar to Triple H's My Time


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The themes aren't exactly the same but there has definitely been some re-hashing and tweaking to create Ambrose's theme from Crash Holly's. Happens all the time in must though with popular use of chord progressions etc...

A lot of people say they are getting Lesnar vibes and Stone Cold vibes from the theme. I'm just pumped to see him walk down the ramp to it. I'm excited to see his tron too. Hopefully they don't use a real crappy, cheap font like they usually do. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I get Lesnar vibes from it as well. I also love that guitar windup that sounds like a chainsaw. So :banderas


----------



## The Bloodline

oh right now that you guys pointed it out, i hear the Brock theme influence too. I wonder if his theme will have a special start to it or will it go straight into the music. Either way, the song has already grown on me since last night.


----------



## Setsu00

Roman keeping the Shield's theme has me excited. Why? One thing about The Rock's theme I've always loved is the fact that it's core is based off The Nation's theme. As his character grew, his theme would grow along with him and match his current character.. but at the same time keeping his roots from the nation through his theme.
I'm hoping this will carry on over to Roman. Continued modified versions of The Shield's theme until he makes it his own while at the same timing keeping his "roots" through the music more or less. 

I know a lot of you don't like the fact that he kept it, but I think this makes the most sense. Also, for some reason i feel like Ambrose's theme will end up being badass. Time will tell.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The True Believer said:


> Ambrose vs. Barrett was probably Ambrose's best singles match he's had in the company so far.





Nicole Queen said:


> I think his match against Bray on SD was the sure #1, but this one was second best without doubt.



Nope. Ambrose vs Sheamus for the US title from SD takes the cake. Amazing match.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Nope. Ambrose vs Sheamus for the US title from SD takes the cake. Amazing match.


:hmm: Will need to rewatch it, but I'm sure this is the Top 3 regardless


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Nope. Ambrose vs Sheamus for the US title from SD takes the cake. Amazing match.


The way he sold that Brogue Kick :done :banderas


----------



## Deptford

Uggh why does WWE make me regret my SD vendetta? 

Ambrose sold a brogue kick? :mark: :mark: 
Motherfuckers use that move to sell their asses off :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Missing SD ensures you miss most of the great Shield stuff. They've been carrying the show for a year now :draper2


----------



## -XERO-

Setsu00 said:


> Roman keeping the Shield's theme has me excited. Why? One thing about The Rock's theme I've always loved is the fact that it's core is based off The Nation's theme. As his character grew, his theme would grow along with him and match his current character.. but at the same time keeping his roots from the nation through his theme.
> I'm hoping this will carry on over to Roman. Continued modified versions of The Shield's theme until he makes it his own while at the same timing keeping his "roots" through the music more or less.
> 
> I know a lot of you don't like the fact that he kept it, but I think this makes the most sense. Also, for some reason i feel like Ambrose's theme will end up being badass. Time will tell.





Rasslor said:


> I like it, him having an alternate version of The Shield's theme reminds me of when Rock started to use variations of one of The Nation's Themes.





P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Why are people surprised? Reigns is the biggest star of the Shield. Just like The Rock was the biggest star of NOD. And just like the Rock, he gets to inherit modified versions of their team's theme.





-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Missing SD ensures you miss most of the great Shield stuff. They've been carrying the show for a year now :draper2


Pretty much this. Deppie what are you doing they literally have them open and close the show. Sometimes thry are given the entire show. Other times like 30+ mins end segments/matches. Honestly, one of the best things about Smackdown is not having to sit through any crap it has to offer, fast forward through that shit. 

Don't some people dub it _Shieldown_ here? Suppose, sadly, that is no more.


----------



## Deptford

Yeah but it's just shitty and not Live and idk.

I watch what the shield does on RAW  


I MADE A VOW! A VOW I'VE UPHELD FROM LONG AGO!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Remember that time during Christmas when The Shield had the entire second hour to themselves? :banderas


----------



## Deptford

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Remember that time during Christmas when The Shield had the entire second hour to themselves? :banderas


Stop.. 

:avit::avit::avit:


----------



## Wynter

You just can't beat a good ol personal, "I want to rip your throat out with my bare hands." feud. Add the insane chemistry between Seth and Dean?? :banderas

I just love how these two are in reverse roles from their FCW feud; Dean as a face and Seth as a heel. And it still feels natural and awesome, despite many people underestimating how well those two would do in their roles, just because of the natural heel and face tendencies they possess.

But man, they are owning their roles. Dean may be a face, but this man has perfected this unhinged and pain/blood thirsty character who somehow still manages to garner sympathy and cheers.

And Rollins? I just love how much of a little shit he is now :lol The absolute *glee* he radiates when he gets to fuck over and mess with Dean is just perfection. I'm telling, the titles will never bring Rollin's the level of pleasure that going head to head with Dean Ambrose does lol.

Seth just basks in their confrontations; eyes wide and glowing, smile smug, yet little kid like in its brilliance. These two feed off going against each other and I'm happy WWE has given them the stage to shine by themselves. 

Yes, at the end of the day, Roman/Dean/Seth are apart of the same storyline, but giving them separate identities and feuds gave them time to shine and step up as individuals. This has done nothing but show how all three guys are over on their own and are just as valuable solo as they are together. 

Cleveland showed Dean a lot of love when he ran out to attack Seth(who also drew great heat) and Roman received such a great pop at the Royale. It was really nice to see these guys as separate entities and shine in their strengths.


----------



## The True Believer

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Nope. Ambrose vs Sheamus for the US title from SD takes the cake. Amazing match.


I've just seen all three matches and this is how I rank them.

1. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose
2. Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose
3. Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'd go

1. Ambrose vs Sheamus
2. Ambrose vs Wyatt
3. Ambrose vs BNB

That match with Sheamus showed Ambrose's fighting spirit so well, plus there was no dull moment- each guy gave as good as he got. One of the best face vs face matches in recent memory with a strong finish. One of the top finishes of the year imo.

But yeah, that Wyatt match had incredible character work and that GOAT arm selling, so I can see why many people have that at #1.

The BNB match was great too, but everything in it was done better in the Wyatt match imo.

Also, the finish to the Sheamus match felt more satisfying. I don't mind the Rollins interruptions in his other two matches at all, but just having a good ol' hard hitting match that ends clean while making both guys look strong is something I dig greatly (Y)


----------



## Divine Arion

Found this neat video game/Shield mashup. Dean's "Justice" cheer is just :banderas. 












Calamity Glitch said:


> I still need to catch up on some stuff since I joined in on the Raw chat about 2 hours late. :side:
> 
> However, Zero was a doll and showed gifs of Dean in that sexy outfit and just HAD to draw it. So yeah...just droppin it off. Rushed color job is rushed, but I'm like a zombie right now. Gonna go to bed in a sec.


kada

Had to quote to spread the Ambrose love! I can't praise your artwork enough! 



WynterWarm12 said:


> You just can't beat a good ol personal, "I want to rip your throat out with my bare hands." feud. Add the insane chemistry between Seth and Dean?? :banderas
> 
> I just love how these two are in reverse roles from their FCW feud; Dean as a face and Seth as a heel. And it still feels natural and awesome, despite many people underestimating how well those two would do in their roles, just because of the natural heel and face tendencies they possess.
> 
> But man, they are owning their roles. Dean may be a face, but this man has perfected this unhinged and pain/blood thirsty character who somehow still manages to garner sympathy and cheers.
> 
> And Rollins? I just love how much of a little shit he is now :lol The absolute *glee* he radiates when he gets to fuck over and mess with Dean is just perfection. I'm telling, the titles will never bring Rollin's the level of pleasure that going head to head with Dean Ambrose does lol.
> 
> Seth just basks in their confrontations; eyes wide and glowing, smile smug, yet little kid like in its brilliance. These two feed off going against each other and I'm happy WWE has given them the stage to shine by themselves.
> 
> Yes, at the end of the day, Roman/Dean/Seth are apart of the same storyline, but giving them separate identities and feuds gave them time to shine and step up as individuals. This has done nothing but show how all three guys are over on their own and are just as valuable solo as they are together.
> 
> Cleveland showed Dean a lot of love when he ran out to attack Seth(who also drew great heat) and Roman received such a great pop at the Royale. It was really nice to see these guys as separate entities and shine in their strengths.


Seth and Dean just have me :wall

:clap

All this right here. Can't tell you how excited I am when I tune into each program to see these two work off one another. They both really deserve so much praise for keeping the audience so invested. Looking forward to seeing what they do on Smackdown. 

I finally got the opportunity to listen to Dean's new music too. It does remind me of Austin's music and the Attitude Era in general. I don't think it's bad at all and they could likely mix it up a bit in the future.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WWE News: A second Money in the Bank match

"It was announced at the WWE Main Event Live taping (the show airs on tape delay) that there will be a second Money in the Bank match. S*eth Rollins announced that he is the first entrant in the match*, which will be held for the briefcase containing a contract for a WWE World Heavyweight Championship match."

No Seth vs Dean at the MITB


----------



## Erik.

That is great news. Like I have said quite a few times in this thread, it's a feud and a match that deserves Summerslam. I don't want it now, it's too soon. Keep it going, the ladder match is perfect, have Ambrose lose his qualifying match too (if he gets one) so the wait for him to get his hands on him in a match wait that extra bit longer. I then hope we get Reigns/Rollins at Battleground with Ambrose costing Rollins the match finally leading us onto Ambrose/Rollins at Summerslam in a no holds barred match.


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> No Seth vs Dean at the MITB


them dirtsheets always right huh?


----------



## PGSucks

DAT POP for Ambrose.

And DAT WIFEBEATER :lmao


----------



## Telos

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 

That opening to Main Event

That MITB announcement


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> them dirtsheets always right huh?


That changed with Bryan injury


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Basically Dean will chase Seth everywhere, dressed this way :dance
















This new Dean will providing very good photos.

And the big question of WWE shows became:

"How Dean Ambrose will be dressed?"

Followed by fangirls riots on Tumblr/Twitter


----------



## terrilala

I likey Dean in that tight white shirt


----------



## Shenroe

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'd go
> 
> 1. Ambrose vs Sheamus
> 2. Ambrose vs Wyatt
> 3. Ambrose vs BNB
> 
> *That match with Sheamus showed Ambrose's fighting spirit so well, plus there was no dull moment- each guy gave as good as he got. One of the best face vs face matches in recent memory with a strong finish. One of the top finishes of the year imo.*
> 
> But yeah, that Wyatt match had incredible character work and that GOAT arm selling, so I can see why many people have that at #1.
> 
> The BNB match was great too, but everything in it was done better in the Wyatt match imo.
> 
> Also, the finish to the Sheamus match felt more satisfying. I don't mind the Rollins interruptions in his other two matches at all, but just having a good ol' hard hitting match that ends clean while making both guys look strong is something I dig greatly (Y)


Completely right, i literally had a satisfying smile on my face when the match finished. Just like that promo last week.


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> That changed with Bryan injury


dirtsheets ain't always right though. Before that announcement you would have been sure, based on what happened on RAW, that Dean faces Seth.

I won't mind having 2nd Money In the Bank match in the PPV.


----------



## Pharmakon

Guess Dean Ambrose will have a Titty Master Gimmick now, guess there's finally a JOB for Rosa Mendez


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown



Roman Reigns and his new friends :lmao










I know they are the participants of MITB, but it's funny


----------



## Bushmaster

Put that in a spoiler tag.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown



Dean Ambrose vs Kane


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> Dean Ambrose vs Kane on Smackdown





Spoiler:  sd



For a spot in the 2nd MITB match or a regular one?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Sith Rollins said:


> Put that in a spoiler tag.


Sorry
How was only the matches and not the results I thought there was no problem


----------



## Deptford

So there IS a second mitb match?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> Spoiler:  sd
> 
> 
> 
> For a spot in the 2nd MITB match or a regular one?





Spoiler: Smackdown



I do not know


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown



Seth vs Kofi 
Seth has new gear
He is doing commentary during the Ambrose vs Kane match


----------



## x78

The fuck is this fpalm


----------



## SóniaPortugal

:frustrate


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## Stone CM Rollins

LMBO!!! No! That is not Seth's new wrestling gear! WTH? Oh that is so horrible it's funny. Can he please go back to his Shield attire and try again?!


----------



## Telos

x78 said:


> The fuck is this fpalm


:lmao

Hopefully still a work in progress


----------



## Deptford

look like the black ranger combined with cat woman to me


----------



## PGSucks

The new Rollins gear is so horrible yet somehow delightful.


----------



## Frico

Holy fucking shit. @[email protected]


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

x78 said:


> The fuck is this fpalm


:shitstorm


----------



## vanboxmeer

Looks like Sting is coming in, his buddy Robocop is in the WWE!


----------



## kokepepsi

These guys have to sack up and say no to stupid shit
Jesus fucking christ

(unless seth came up with, in that case WTF seth)

:maury


----------



## SóniaPortugal

They put Dean in this :yum:...
















And then they put Seth in this fpalm










Why WWE can not do two good things in a row?
Why? :bs:


----------



## Deptford

he dressin like a ninja cuz he is :lol 

omg Seth nooo. Such a diva. 
Slutty Bussy personified!! :cheer


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Apparently the top comes out.....









I sincerely hope that this happen in all matches


----------



## kokepepsi

Ambrose ripping off HBK Summerslam 02 look
:ti


----------



## JacqSparrow

x78 said:


> The fuck is this fpalm


Well, Seth, aren't you....shiny.



SóniaPortugal said:


>


:faint:



SóniaPortugal said:


> Apparently the top comes out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that this happen in all matches












Forgiven. Much forgiven. If this keeps up, I will not survive the week.

Edit: Nearly forgot the more sensible comments I was going to make. A second MITB? :cheer :dance This is going to be good--aside from Seth, I hope they put in some of those who lost the qualifiers--Barrett, Ziggler, Dean, (fine, I'll take Kane). Should be an excellent match, with much potential tomfoolery from Seth and Dean as they try to dismember each other. And Ziggler selling like mad for everything.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Omg :rollins the vampire hunter. :lmao

Dean in a wifebeater again... kada :done
Looks like I'll have more fanart to draw. :yum:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> Omg :rollins the vampire hunter. :lmao
> 
> Dean in a wifebeater again... kada :done
> Looks like I'll have more fanart to draw. :yum:


Keep 'em coming, Caly boo


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> Omg :rollins the vampire hunter. :lmao
> 
> Dean in a wifebeater again... kada :done





Spoiler: sd



What purpose does beating Ambrose accomplish for Kane? Even if it wasn't clean as it gets, he still lost to that fucking chockslam sigh. Nothing really important happens at sd so i'll take it as a grain of salt.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> Spoiler: sd
> 
> 
> 
> What purpose does beating Ambrose accomplish for Kane? Even if it wasn't clean as it gets, he still lost to that fucking chockslam sigh. Nothing really important happens at sd so i'll take it as a grain of salt.





Spoiler: Smackdown



Elevate Kane for 2nd MITB
And for the Seth vs Dean Story
Besides it is on Main Event that the important things happened


----------



## Bushmaster




----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


>














SóniaPortugal said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Elevate Kane for 2nd MITB
> And for the Seth vs Dean Story
> Besides it is on Main Event that the important things happened





Spoiler:  sd



That's Kane fucking role to elevate uprising stars, why the fuck did he go over cleanish?! He is less credible than Barett and Wyatt, and without Seth interference he had them beat. So clearly something went wrong there. Hope he is booked strong monday to make up for that shit.



:jordan


----------



## Wynter

Heard the SD crowd erupted for Roman and he got a "We want Roman!" chants during the tag match :banderas :mark:

:reigns :

Dude, WWE is doing something right because all of a sudden Dean and Roman are receiving huge pops and Seth is still drawing big heat. Audience is obviously invested in this storyline and Dean/Seth/Roman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Heard the SD crowd erupted for Roman and he got a "We want Roman!" chants during the tag match :banderas :mark:
> 
> :reigns :


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Heard the SD crowd erupted for Roman and he got a "We want Roman!" chants during the tag match :banderas :mark:
> 
> :reigns :
> 
> Dude, WWE is doing something right because all of a sudden Dean and Roman are receiving huge pops and Seth is still drawing big heat. Audience is obviously invested in this storyline and Dean/Seth/Roman.


That's what I keep saying. THese guys are the only guys WWE hasn't fucked like, everrrrrrr. 

But people still paranoid and complaining all the time. Smh, Wynter!


----------



## Bushmaster

Shenroe said:


> Spoiler:  sd
> 
> 
> 
> That's Kane fucking role to elevate uprising stars, why the fuck did he go over cleanish?! He is less credible than Barett and Wyatt, and without Seth interference he had them beat. So clearly something went wrong there. Hope he is booked strong monday to make up for that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> :jordan












Excited to see how it looks in action but that still shot :deandre. He'll still be the best thing on SD along with Dean I suppose.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Look how far this man has come....dude looks like a fuckin beast now....bravo to him on how he's transformed his body













and LOLOLOL at them making Seth the equivalent of a walking, talking condom with his new gear


----------



## terrilala

WynterWarm12 said:


> Heard the SD crowd erupted for Roman and he got a "We want Roman!" chants during the tag match :banderas :mark:
> 
> :reigns :
> 
> Dude, WWE is doing something right because all of a sudden Dean and Roman are receiving huge pops and Seth is still drawing big heat. Audience is obviously invested in this storyline and Dean/Seth/Roman.


that's great to hear, love those guys!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> and LOLOLOL at them making Seth the equivalent of a walking, talking condom with his new gear


*You'd like that, wouldn't you* :jordan


----------



## Shenroe

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Look how far this man has come....dude looks like a fuckin beast now....bravo to him on how he's transformed his body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and LOLOLOL at them making Seth the equivalent of a walking, talking condom with his new gear


Yeah, amazing. Like it seems he gained 20 pounds of muscles overnight, or maybe he wasn't that small i don't know anymore.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Heard the SD crowd erupted for Roman and he got a "We want Roman!" chants during the tag match :banderas :mark:
> 
> :reigns :
> 
> Dude, WWE is doing something right because all of a sudden Dean and Roman are receiving huge pops and Seth is still drawing big heat. Audience is obviously invested in this storyline and Dean/Seth/Roman.


This warms my heart 



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Look how far this man has come....dude looks like a fuckin beast now....bravo to him on how he's transformed his body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and LOLOLOL at them making Seth the equivalent of a walking, talking condom with his new gear


:clap

:side: Thanks for that image, Lean :lol


----------



## Wynter

So, WWE really going to put Seth in that outfit like Dean isn't going to slay his ass in a promo about it? :lol

I mean, I can see if he came out with only the pants...but the whole outfit :deandre.

Maybe it will grow on me....

Still would have preferred if he wore some loose pants or something close to his Shield pants, no shirt and gloves. It's a great look for him.

But Seth does love his painted on skinny jeans, so he might have requested this damn outfit :lol

EDIT:










Roman in the fucking boat though :lmao


----------



## Revil Fox

To be honest, if they were both women I'd enjoy Rollins new look much more than Deans. Although maybe it doesn't translate.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Revil Fox said:


> To be honest, if they were both women I'd enjoy Rollins new look much more than Deans. Although maybe it doesn't translate.


*The sentiment isn't lost on me.*


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> Apparently the top comes out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that this happen in all matches


Damn, Rollins looks jacked in these pics. Did HHH give him his special stash of roids or something. Maybe it's just him without a shirt but he never looked that big in the vest. 

If the top comes off during matches then it's cool. We don't need another guy who looks like a superhero out there











Spoiler



Seth in the 2nd MITB match :banderas. It's official, that MITB will be 1000 times better than the title ladder match. Hopefully they don't hold these guys back, easily a show stealer. Now I wish I was sitting closer to the ring.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, WWE really going to put Seth in that outfit like Dean isn't going to slay his ass in a promo about it? :lol
> 
> I mean, I can see if he came out with only the pants...but the whole outfit :deandre.
> 
> Maybe it will grow on me....
> 
> Still would have preferred if he wore some loose pants or something close to his Shield pants, no shirt and gloves. It's a great look for him.
> 
> But Seth does love his painted on skinny jeans, so he might have requested this damn outfit :lol
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman in the fucking boat though :lmao


Just remove the shirt, sweetie, that was it. But you're right, Wynter--Seth, keep the outfit just so Dean can rip you to pieces about it :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao That sign


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Saw someone using this as a signature and started laughing hysterically: :lol
*


----------



## Tambrose

x78 said:


> The fuck is this fpalm


That is truly horrifying :argh: :bs: what on earth was he/they thinking.... there is no smiley for my expression right now.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Sith Rollins said:


> Damn, Rollins looks jacked in these pics. Did HHH give him his special stash of roids or something. Maybe it's just him without a shirt but he never looked that big in the vest.
> 
> If the top comes off during matches then it's cool. We don't need another guy who looks like a superhero out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Seth in the 2nd MITB match :banderas. It's official, that MITB will be 1000 times better than the title ladder match. Hopefully they don't hold these guys back, easily a show stealer. Now I wish I was sitting closer to the ring.





Nah, dude's always been jacked. He's always taken care of his body and has been religious with his crossfit. This ain't nothin new that we gals haven't seen before with Mr. Lopez.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

The Reigns Train said:


> *You'd like that, wouldn't you* :jordan



keep bein you, it works!

ositivity


----------



## Bushmaster

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Nah, dude's always been jacked. He's always taken care of his body and has been religious with his crossfit. This ain't nothin new that we gals haven't seen before with Mr. Lopez.


:lmao yeah probably. I never really focused on his look. But yeah, he is jacked which is good I guess. He reminds me of Shelton Benjamin except he is pretty good on the mic. He can use power as well as speed and aestheticism in his matches.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler



Hmmm, do you see how Seth had the power to just insert himself as the first MITB participant without having to qualify for shit. Man, him aligning himself with the boss sure has their benefits unk2

Man, it's crazy what can happen when patience is involved and you wait for a damn angle to play out.
But I'm sure if Seth walks out with the briefcase, some will still find reasons to complain. "But he only beat jobbers so it doesn't count!" :lol

Dark Prince Seth abusing his newly gained powers is best for business :



Not shocked about the poll since Roman is getting so over with the live crowd and casuals. After two nights in a row of getting huge pop, his momentum is rising.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you see how Seth had the power to just insert himself as the first MITB participant without having to qualify for shit. Man, him aligning himself with the boss sure has their benefits unk2
> 
> Man, it's crazy what can happen when patience is involved and you wait for a damn angle to play out.
> But I'm sure if Seth walks out with the briefcase, some will still find reasons to complain. "But he only beat jobbers so it doesn't count!" :lol
> 
> Dark Prince Seth abusing his newly gained powers is best for business
> 
> 
> 
> Not shocked about the poll since Roman is getting so over with the live crowd and casuals. After two nights in a row of getting huge pop, his momentum is rising.





Spoiler



I see it's all going according to plan you know. Bryan getting stripped of the title and forcing them to have a ladder match for the title. Then adding an actual MITB match 2 weeks before the PPV unk2

It's crazy how you can't dislike something when it happens. Instead you gotta wait and see. Using his powers not to be in the actual title match but in the MITB match :mark: great use of his powers there.

I doubt anyone will complain if he walks out with the briefcase. Especially since Dean could possibly be in it. And most people will be looking forward to that ladder match anyway so I expect a lot of marking out. Last year the SD ladder match was much more entertaining, I'm expecting the same. Hopefully Bo will be in it along with Wade


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you see how Seth had the power to just insert himself as the first MITB participant without having to qualify for shit. Man, him aligning himself with the boss sure has their benefits unk2
> 
> Man, it's crazy what can happen when patience is involved and you wait for a damn angle to play out.
> But I'm sure if Seth walks out with the briefcase, some will still find reasons to complain. "But he only beat jobbers so it doesn't count!" :lol
> 
> Dark Prince Seth abusing his newly gained powers is best for business :
> 
> 
> 
> Not shocked about the poll since Roman is getting so over with the live crowd and casuals. After two nights in a row of getting huge pop, his momentum is rising.


Dark Prince Seth :evil: 



Spoiler: SD



Already throwing his weight around :clap. He knows Trips will pamper him. This is what he meant by securing his future. Not just getting the belt right off the bat, but making sure he's set for like, the next five years.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD talk



:banderas at Roman getting in Cena's face at SD. Thank the lord they aren't really buddy buddy :clap. Keep that leech away from the boys :cuss: Roman went straight for Randy when the brawl broke out. So there's the first official seed being planted.

I'm very confused about Ziggler going over Barrett...ummm...what? :lol BNB is your IC champ and Ziggler..is well Ziggler :lol Even though Barrett hits him with the bullhammer post match...he still lost clean *scratches head* lol

:lmao at Cena getting jumped by all the heels and the crowd cheering :lmao

Crowd anticipating Roman throughout the match before popping big time when he starts to clean house :banderas



SD: Biggest heat of the night goes to our sweet Dark Prince, Sith Maul Rollins. And the biggest pop of the night goes to Roman Reigns.

Man, Shield has gotten crazy over after this heel turn angle. Of course they were always over, but man, the crowd is showing all the love--and hate for Seth -- now :

So happy for them


----------



## Divine Arion

More awesome Dean vs Seth antics on Main Event. Seth is such a smug little shit which I highly approve lol. I'm glad they're holding off a singles match to continue building the tension. I wouldn't doubt Dean gets in the briefcase match somehow too. Oh god, is Dean going to work the swag on Vickie too in order to qualify? lmao! Maybe he'll do the opposite and scare poor Vickie to death until she gives it to him. A certain fork might come in handy there lol. I don't know about anyone else but I personally want to see Bo Dallas to be apart of the briefcase match too. :bo 

Pertaining to Seth's outfit, I have no problem with Seth in pleather pants lol. But I'm not digging the whole the vest/top and belt combo. Hoping he just ditches it eventually. Maybe it's just me but did anyone else get Solomon Crowe vibes with the overall design of Seth's outfit? 



Spoiler:  Smackdown



Seth vs Kofi. I like Kofi and think he's quite athletic but it seems he's been essentially reduced to a jobber for the time being. Hopefully they get a good match out of each other. Maybe Seth's new attire will look better on television. 

Kane vs Dean. I get Kane is apart of the Authority and it makes sense to have him assist Rollins due to their association. Hopefully it's just a temporary thing to Kane inserted into the briefcase match too. I can't wait to hear Seth's trolling on commentary. Dean got the upperhand on Main Event so I suppose it shouldn't be surprising that he lost in order to continue Seth's heel momentum. 

I'm glad to hear Roman is getting alot of fan support. Should be an interesting match up with all of them interacting with one another. I hope we get atleast one sassy Reigns moment lol.


----------



## Wynter

:side: The fact you want Bo Dallas in the second MITB match, Soup, I will take mercy on you and not argue with you tonight :lol

:mark: Bo giving everyone a motivational speech and hugs before the match :mark:
And then Rollins immediately curb stomps him when the bell rings :rollins

And let's be honest: Who is really expecting the MITB match for the titles to be as good as the second one? :lol The second MITB is going to straight up steal the show. 

Possibly having Barrett, Ziggler, Seth, maybe Dean gets in somehow, Bo(loool Bo), maybe even Rusev would be a perfect mix of physicality, spots, selling and bumps. The crowd is going to be super hyped for that one 

If anyone outside of Dean or Seth walks out of the second match with the briefcase, I will be shocked. Well, depending on who will be the official participants.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ya know now that I think about it Seth kinda has a Snake Pliskin look to him. I can be more forgiving now. :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Dear Wrestling Gods, if Seth comes out on Monday in that gear. Please oh please have someone immediately hand Dean a mic so he can give me life with all the ways he will slay Seth's ridiculous outfit lol


Seriously though, I would like it way more without the shirt. It's just too much. Makes it an eye sore.

This has to be a rib on Seth by Triple H or something :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: SD talk
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas at Roman getting in Cena's face at SD. Thank the lord they aren't really buddy buddy :clap. Keep that leech away from the boys :cuss: Roman went straight for Randy when the brawl broke out. So there's the first official seed being planted.
> 
> I'm very confused about Ziggler going over Barrett...ummm...what? :lol BNB is your IC champ and Ziggler..is well Ziggler :lol Even though Barrett hits him with the bullhammer post match...he still lost clean *scratches head* lol
> 
> :lmao at Cena getting jumped by all the heels and the crowd cheering :lmao
> 
> Crowd anticipating Roman throughout the match before popping big time when he starts to clean house :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> SD: Biggest heat of the night goes to our sweet Dark Prince, Sith Maul Rollins. And the biggest pop of the night goes to Roman Reigns.
> 
> Man, Shield has gotten crazy over after this heel turn angle. Of course they were always over, but man, the crowd is showing all the love--and hate for Seth -- now :
> 
> So happy for them


:banderas for the spoilers

Approaching top heel and top face level already, those two. And Dean right there with them with respect to the pops. I feel so proud.



Divine Arion said:


> More awesome Dean vs Seth antics on Main Event. Seth is such a smug little shit which I highly approve lol. I'm glad they're holding off a singles match to continue building the tension. I wouldn't doubt Dean gets in the briefcase match somehow too. Oh god, is Dean going to work the swag on Vickie too in order to qualify? lmao! Maybe he'll do the opposite and scare poor Vickie to death until she gives it to him. A certain fork might come in handy there lol. I don't know about anyone else but I personally want to see Bo Dallas to be apart of the briefcase match too. :bo
> 
> Pertaining to Seth's outfit, I have no problem with Seth in pleather pants lol. But I'm not digging the whole the vest/top and belt combo. Hoping he just ditches it eventually. Maybe it's just me but did anyone else get Solomon Crowe vibes with the overall design of the Seth's outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Seth vs Kofi. I like Kofi and think he's quite athletic but it seems he's been essentially reduced to a jobber for the time being. Hopefully they get a good match out of each other. Maybe Seth's new attire will look better on television.
> 
> Kane vs Dean. I get Kane is apart of the Authority and it makes sense to have him assist Rollins due to their association. Hopefully it's just a temporary thing to Kane inserted into the briefcase match too. I can't wait to hear Seth's trolling on commentary. Dean got the upperhand on Main Event so I suppose it shouldn't be surprising that he lost in order to continue Seth's heel momentum.
> 
> I'm glad to hear Roman is getting alot of fan support. Should be an interesting match up with all of them interacting with one another. I hope we get atleast one sassy Reigns moment lol.


:lol Vickie may have built up her resistance to charm after Raw so Dean's gonna have to use that fork.



WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: The fact you want Bo Dallas in the second MITB match, Soup, I will take mercy on you and not argue with you tonight :lol
> 
> :mark: Bo giving everyone a motivational speech and hugs before the match :mark:
> And then Rollins immediately curb stomps him when the bell rings :rollins
> 
> And let's be honest: Who is really expecting the MITB match for the titles to be as good as the second one? :lol The second MITB is going to straight up steal the show.
> 
> Possibly having Barrett, Ziggler, Seth, maybe Dean gets in somehow, Bo(loool Bo), maybe even Rusev would be a perfect mix of physicality, spots, selling and bumps. The crowd is going to be super hyped for that one
> 
> If anyone outside of Dean or Seth walks out of the second match with the briefcase, I will be shocked. Well, depending on who will be the official participants.


:lmao Imagine him standing in the middle of the ring and trying to imitate SES Punk and everyone else is just :side::side::side::side::side: before they all proceed to finisher and maybe stick him under the ring :evil:

The second MITB is going to be THE match of the night, no doubt about it. All of the wrestlers who can make that kind of match exciting should be in. Seth and Ziggler sell-off? I'm on board. I don't anticipate Seth or Dean winning, though. I'm banking on the fact that their personal vendetta against each other will end up costing them. 

If Barrett's in, I might put my money on him getting the briefcase.


----------



## Wynter

Hmmm Barrett with the IC and briefcase?

That can work. Commentary has actually been making a point of associating Barrett with the Authority. How he's one of the stooges they send to handle guys they don't like. Or something like that.

Dude, I will mark out so hard if he wins the briefcase. The bad news promo he will cut and that smug smile he will have :lmao

But hasn't he been losing his matches lately? That's a weird to to build him up for the case lol

But still, it depends who gets in and if there is someone who is likely to be pushed by WWE. If Seth and Dean screw each other out of it because they are too focused on each other, than who will be the next best thing?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wouldnt be surprised if Seth wins MITB and cashes in on the same night on either Reigns or Cena. It would be a way to create sympathy for reigns or for Cena to pad those title reigns.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hmmm Barrett with the IC and briefcase?
> 
> That can work. Commentary has actually been making a point of associating Barrett with the Authority. How he's one of the stooges they send to handle guys they don't like. Or something like that.
> 
> Dude, I will mark out so hard if he wins the briefcase. The bad news promo he will cut and that smug smile he will have :lmao
> 
> But hasn't he been losing his matches lately? That's a weird to to build him up for the case lol
> 
> But still, it depends who gets in and if there is someone who is likely to be pushed by WWE. If Seth and Dean screw each other out of it because they are too focused on each other, than who will be the next best thing?


He's been losing to guys who are above him on the ladder, though, so it's still feasible. And he can hang on to the briefcase while he builds up his record and maybe sheds the IC title somewhere along the line. The crowds are pretty behind him too, so he seems to be a good prospect.

They may tease Rusev being a strong contender too.


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> But Seth does lo


I'm going with he requested the outfit. Slutty Bussy gonna Slutty Bussy :lmao:lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> I'm going with he requested the outfit. Slutty Bussy gonna Slutty Bussy :lmao:lmao


You win, Deppie. I can't even defend his fashion sense here :lol

As long as he keeps the top off, though, it's bearable  Geez, now Dean has him beat both in wrestling gear and music. He wins.


----------



## Deptford

I wrote fan fic where Dean wins too  

I mail to to you guys but is not the one I promised Zero this is just one for fun. :lol 
Jacq I have come a long way in writing


----------



## tbp82

Thinking Kane, Rusev or Barrett gets the briefcase. Dean and Seth will be in a one on one match soon ITS ONLY being held off because the Bryan injury forced the World Title MITB match. The hold off of Dean/Seth may cost us a Roman/Seth match on PPV we might get that on a Raw now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Firstly I am SO glad that they aren't going anywhere near Seth and Dean in a singles feud. Do not want too much too soon. These little snippets are more than enough to keep the feud simmering. I like the idea that there will be so much going on in a MITB (that's if they stick Dean in, which they most likely will) that both of these two will be able to touch but won't get the full effect in the process as others will be vying for them also. It means for a character like Ambrose's that is only going to further frustrate him and rile him up; so much so that when he does finally blow and get home hands on Rollins... Lord help Rollins :banderas

How great does Ambrose look? My god, he has really stepped comfortably into his role away from The Shield. To be honest I never doubted him but seeing it before my eyes it actually kinda emotional (jesus I am such a girl sometimes). I am unbelievably proud of him and super pumped for him. You can only imagine what he is going to be like further down the line as his confidence further grows and his heels are 1000% rooted into his singles run. If this is the calibre we are getting now and I'm invested so early, down the line I can't imagine what the next couple of years are going to bring. And that's exciting, man! That so so exciting. For me, wrestling hasn't been this compelling for a long time. I haven't been able to invest myself into characters as much as I have these three and I'm severely hoping they all succeed because to be able to achieve that, create that kind of investment worthy characters/stories via the delivery of what they are told to do by writers, it's pretty phenomenal.

Ambrose's delivery on the mic of that one line was more than enough to get me hooked and after he managed to out smart both Kane and Rollins and get the hell out of the ring, I was repeating "please be cocky, please be cocky when Rollins taunts you to get back into the ring" and BAM camera moves back to Ambrose and he's a smug son-of-a-gun :banderas :mark:

My one nitpick in relation to the new Ambrose that we're seeing at the moment: cannot stand the opening of his music. They should've gone for a scratching sound. You know like a guitar pick scratching up the strings and fretboard rather than what they have already. Would've given a raw edge and kinda psycho feel. Something that would make you cringe in a good way - you know like, make your body shiver.

Rollins' new attire... Honestly I'm not going to comment. I'm gonna reserved judgment until I've seen it on TV rather than just through pictures. From what I can see, from first impressions... it's not great. Like I said over on the Smackdown board they should've gone with what he was doing at house shows over the passed weekend. They should've had him in gloves and black tights/cargo pants until they really figured out where to go with him. It looked badass and had a sweet ass Liquid Snake kinda vibe to it from the video games. If they want him to keep the all black, they've gotta change Reigns. One of them needs to stand out from the other else it isn't gonna work. Differentiation is need. Ambrose has done a complete 180 and it has worked incredibly to his favour. Really hope they figure it out soon.

One thing is for certain, seeing Southern Violence Mox again... Well, that was a treat :banderas 

Also, massive shout to Divine Arion for posting "That Guy with the Glasses" a couple of pages back (Y) 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

That new attire is hideous. Just wrestle in a business suit, much better than that travesty.

Great promo by Rollins on Main Event. And DAT heat :banderas He's gotten really comfortable with being the smug little shit :lol

I like Ambrose's new theme music, the opening too coz it does what an entrance theme is supposed to- grab your attention. If you remove the opening riffs of Ambrose and Rollins' themes though, they sound very similar :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

SóniaPortugal said:


> This RAW was a big "WTF Happened?"


LOL for once Sonia, you and I agree on something...

that said. re: RAW (sorry only just watched it so please forgive me if repeating anything already said)
very confused human here 
first of all with dean coming out, loved his street clothes, figured he was just late to the show  then after attacking seth, this strange music plays... WTF??? ok, he has new music... hmmmmm

roman backstage with Vicky did make me laugh and cringe at the same time... Laugh because he knows how to work that swag :mark cringe because I was getting flashbacks of 'Vicky and edge' and couldn't help the internal screaming of NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't do that story angle with him. :lmao:lmao

loved that he got one over the authority...
liked the modified shield music but still bummed that dean has different music (really seems like they are seperating them)but then there is the photo of the two afterwards....

I agree with wynter that it is all still part of the storyline but am finding these little things hard to coincide. 
I think even if they just showed a glimpse of dean and roman back stage together hanging out (wouldn't have even needed sound) that would have calmed a lot of peoples speculation...

:argh:

well will wait till smackdown to see whats the happs


----------



## Nicole Queen

SóniaPortugal said:


>


:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Tambrose

Kinda glad I'm not going to a WWE show when it comes here in August- they've changed the line up now that the Shield has broken. Not a single one of them advertised to come over here any more. 

I know that the card is always subject to change, so no need to give me that argument lol. When you're not in the States you have less chances of seeing your favourites in person, so a card change is frustrating. I was only going to go to see them (either as a team or singles), so would be a bit miffed if I had brought a ticket only to find out Ambrose especially wasn't going to be coming.

There's still a lot of others of course, can't downplay how awesome it would be to see the Wyatt family in person... but not the reason I would've brought a ticket.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> That new attire is hideous. Just wrestle in a business suit, much better than that travesty.
> 
> Great promo by Rollins on Main Event. And DAT heat :banderas He's gotten really comfortable with being the smug little shit :lol
> 
> I like Ambrose's new theme music, the opening too coz it does what an entrance theme is supposed to- grab your attention. If you remove the opening riffs of Ambrose and Rollins' themes though, they sound very similar :lol



:lmao Well, if Corporate Kane managed...

Seth is really owning his role an entitled, smug little bratty prince. It's glorious :banderas. He's practically powering up from all the heat.

:lol Ah, hello generic themes. Still really really hoping Seth changes his soon. Along with his outfit. 




Tambrose said:


> Kinda glad I'm not going to a WWE show when it comes here in August- they've changed the line up now that the Shield has broken. Not a single one of them advertised to come over here any more.
> 
> I know that the card is always subject to change, so no need to give me that argument lol. When you're not in the States you have less chances of seeing your favourites in person, so a card change is frustrating. I was only going to go to see them (either as a team or singles), so would be a bit miffed if I had brought a ticket only to find out Ambrose especially wasn't going to be coming.
> 
> There's still a lot of others of course, can't downplay how awesome it would be to see the Wyatt family in person... but not the reason I would've brought a ticket.


That sucks  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vics1971

Who convinced Seth that dressing up as a licorice condom was a good idea? 

Please let Dean rip him to bits about this outfit.:lmao

On a slightly more serious note, I was very entertained by Seth on the mic on Main Event, which doesn't happen too often for me, if at all. I'll always repeat how great a wrestler I think he is, but I've just never got his appeal as a talker at all.


----------



## OMGeno

Second MITB match? Yaaaaaaaasssss I am so glad they're not rushing the Ambrose/Rollins match. This feud has potential to be something GREAT if they keep doing it the right way.


----------



## Nicole Queen

WTF Seth? "Roman Reigns is a volcano. Roman Reigns has a rage inside of him. It should keep you people up at night knowing you gotta walk the same streets as this guy. Roman Reigns is an angry soul, and I am the only person who knows how to control Roman Reigns." :lmao :lmao :lmao I think he forgot he was talking about Dean Ambrose and switched their names 

"Without me controlling Dean Ambrose he's a babbling buffoon, he's a lunatic, he's out of his mind, he belongs in a straitjacket in some insane asylum." :banderas Now I want them to give Dean a straitjacket crossface as submission finisher :mark:

But Seth is totally rocking it and I actually don't mind his theme :dance Him and Ambrose will have the GOATest themes ever :dance

DEAN, OH DEAN... :done Everything from his theme hitting to him walking out :yum: to DAT FUCKING FEROCITY _"SURVIVING THE NEXT TEN MINUTES"_ :sodone


----------



## Vics1971

Oh yes, I forgot about the second ladder match. Thank goodness, now I can get excited about Money In The Bank as I always do. I would have anyway if there had been a Dean/Seth match but this is great, and that can wait until Summerslam.

I was watching Greatest ladder Matches last night and thought about how great it might be to have Dean versus Seth in a ladder match. Maybe, maybe not?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Vics1971 said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about the second ladder match. Thank goodness, now I can get excited about Money In The Bank as I always do. I would have anyway if there had been a Dean/Seth match but this is great, and that can wait until Summerslam.
> 
> I was watching Greatest ladder Matches last night and thought about how great it might be to have Dean versus Seth in a ladder match. Maybe, maybe not?


You are right 
Thank God for the 2nd ladder match, because the perspectives for the 1st are very low (N)

It is sad that of the participants, only Cesaro as champion makes me happy 

Who do you guys think will be in this 2nd match?


----------



## Vics1971

SóniaPortugal said:


> You are right
> Thank God for the 2nd ladder match, because the perspectives for the 1st are very low (N)
> 
> It is sad that of the participants, only Cesaro as champion makes me happy
> 
> *Who do you guys think will be in this 2nd match?*


Rollins, Ambrose, Barrett, Slater, Kingston, Rowan, Harper?


----------



## Nicole Queen

SóniaPortugal said:


> You are right
> Thank God for the 2nd ladder match, because the perspectives for the 1st are very low (N)
> 
> It is sad that of the participants, only Cesaro as champion makes me happy
> 
> Who do you guys think will be in this 2nd match?


Well, aside from Seth, since there isn't much choice on the roster, I'd say Ziggler, maybe Rhodes, BNB, someone like RVD for filler (Edit: Bo and Rusev). I don't think they'll put Dean in it, but he's still very possible option.

Cesaro is my favorite for the first one, but the chances of him winning seem very low :side:


----------



## OMGeno

SóniaPortugal said:


> Who do you guys think will be in this 2nd match?


1)Seth
2)Dean
3) No one else matters 

:draper2


:lol


----------



## Wynter

Im going with Ambrose, Seth, Rusev, Barrett, Ziggler and Bo.

And I doubt Harper and Rowan are pulling double duty. Plus, they are winning the the tag tiltes.

The best possible outcome of that match is for Bo Dallas to win so I can laugh my ass off :lmao

Dean and Seth will probably screw each other over.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Vics1971 said:


> Rollins, Ambrose, Barrett, Slater, Kingston, Rowan, Harper?


Rowan and Harper have a tag match


----------



## Vics1971

WynterWarm12 said:


> Im going with Ambrose, Seth, Rusev, Barrett, Ziggler and Bo.
> 
> *And I doubt Harper and Rowan are pulling double duty. Plus, they are winning the the tiltes.*


You are correct, and I am a numpty.:lmao I forgot.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

OMGeno said:


> 1)Seth
> 2)Dean
> 3) No one else matters
> 
> :draper2
> 
> 
> :lol


I know 


They say (rumors) that the next champion will be Heel
So this match shall win a Face


----------



## Wynter

God, Seth will be unbearable if he wins the briefcase. He's such a little cocky shit already. He will for sure adopt Triple H's smug grin if he won :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Nicole Queen said:


> Cesaro is my favorite for the first one, but the chances of him winning seem very low :side:


I think he is the only with possibilities to win 

Only if WWE gives the title to Bray or Roman.
WWE will make this mistake, and give the titles to a newbies? :argh:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Likely a 7 man ladder match just like the WWEWHC one.

1. Rollins
2. Ambrose
3. Rusev
4. Bo
5. Ziggler
6. RVD
7. BNB/Kane/Big Show/Kofi

Think BNB could be left out so they can have some other matches on the card (IC championship). Same reason Goldie and Stardust lel) probably won't be in it. Or Ryback/Axel.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SóniaPortugal said:


> I think he is the only with possibilities to win
> 
> Only if WWE gives the title to Bray or Roman.
> WWE will make this mistake, and give the titles to a newbies? :argh:



Bray Wyatt has to win. Only logical choice.

No such thing as being too new. He's ready.


----------



## Bushmaster

Bray is lucky he is a god on the mic. I'd say no way due to him losing that terrible feud with Cena. He's lost momentum be he still looks somewhat credible.


----------



## Wynter

I think Bray makes more sense than Roman winning. New guys or not.

There's almost no chance in hell Roman is winning. He's there to look like a beast and set up his feud with Randy. 

WWE will probably save Romans first WHC win for Mania. 

1.Cena
2.Bray

Are the only ones I really see winning. Cesaro is a verrrry distant third.

Im pretty sure Del Rio is only there to get superman punched off a ladder or something like that :lol

He has no chance.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Rollins new attire though:

:kemba:lawrence:kobe9:aryalol:shaq fpalm




Spoiler: Rollins new attire






















For what it's worth guys, he loses the top......if so then it works a charm, for the fan girls and those of us who just don't want our favourite wrestler looking fpalm worthy.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Spoiler: Rollins new attire


He looks as if he's taking part in a low budget sci-fi fpalm


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Nicole Queen said:


> He looks as if he's taking part in a low budget sci-fi fpalm


Legit can't defend the fecker on this one, wrestlers choose their own attire too :| :| :| , but like I said no X-men top and he'll be passable I guess :| :| , gonna wait till smackdown before I pass final judgment on this one though :draper2


----------



## Bushmaster

The top comes off which is good but the outfit as a whole :lel that along with his mediocre theme atm lol. 



Spoiler



atleast I will be able to add another gif to my collection :rollins


----------



## Telos

Show of hands for those who still believe this is just a plot by Rollins to take down Evolution from within. Don't be shy. :tommy

I'm going to enjoy seeing how the trio's individual careers shape out. Though the pessimist in me sees Ambrose's role as putting Rollins over, who then puts Reigns over. That's the forecast I have, and I think Ambrose's career will be defined by his character much more than by gold. We'll see over time.



WynterWarm12 said:


> I think Bray makes more sense than Roman winning. New guys or not.
> 
> There's almost no chance in hell Roman is winning. He's there to look like a beast and set up his feud with Randy.
> 
> WWE will probably save Romans first WHC win for Mania.
> 
> 1.Cena
> 2.Bray
> 
> Are the only ones I really see winning. Cesaro is a verrrry distant third.
> 
> Im pretty sure Del Rio is only there to get superman punched off a ladder or something like that :lol
> 
> He has no chance.


Love Bray but he got made to look like a chump by Cena (who I'm pegging to, unfortunately, win the title).

I'll be rooting for Reigns knowing that they're likely saving his first title win for after the rumored match with Triple H at SummerSlam.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Sith Rollins said:


> The top comes off which is good but the outfit as a whole :lel that along with his mediocre theme atm lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> atleast I will be able to add another gif to my collection :rollins


Let's be honest it's a f*cking travesty.

Entrance themes and attires are crucial in the overall package of a superstar and Rollins has been hindered with both. Out of all 3 Shield members he has the worst song and now the worst attire.

Just aswell he's a god in the ring so he should be fine................... He better be.


----------



## Rap God




----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> God, Seth will be unbearable if he wins the briefcase. He's such a little cocky shit already. He will for sure adopt Triple H's smug grin if he won :lol



But that is why it's so brilliant Wynter :lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Let's be honest it's a f*cking travesty.
> 
> Entrance themes and attires are crucial in the overall package of a superstar and Rollins has been hindered with both. Out of all 3 Shield members he has the worst song and now the worst attire.
> 
> Just aswell he's a god in the ring so he should be fine................... He better be.


Maybe he can make it work. I kinda assumed he would be getting some jobberific music, sucks that it actually happened. That's what happens when you're patient. Hopefully his theme is indeed temporary and he gets a better one soon, possibly at MITB. 

Try to be positive about his attire :lol the top comes off and he looks somewhat badass with the gloves on.


----------



## OMGeno

Jarsy1 said:


>


He's filled out nicely.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> God, Seth will be unbearable if he wins the briefcase. He's such a little cocky shit already. He will for sure adopt Triple H's smug grin if he won :lol


Hasn't he already adopted it?  it looks so much better on him :evil:

Dean will most likely be on the losing end of the feud with Seth. But he'll come out looking strong, definitely unhinged, and ultimately memorable. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Telos said:


> Show of hands for those who still believe this is just a plot by Rollins to take down Evolution from within. Don't be shy. :tommy
> 
> I'm going to enjoy seeing how the trio's individual careers shape out. Though the pessimist in me sees Ambrose's role as putting Rollins over, who then puts Reigns over. That's the forecast I have, and I think Ambrose's career will be defined by his character much more than by gold. We'll see over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bray but he got made to look like a chump by Cena (who I'm pegging to, unfortunately, win the title).
> 
> I'll be rooting for Reigns knowing that they're likely saving his first title win for after the rumored match with Triple H at SummerSlam.



I'd say either one of two things happen.

1. Neither Rollins nor Ambrose win MITB, Bray wins WWEWHC. Bryan vs Bray at Summerslam.

2. Rollins wins MITB, Reigns wins the belt. Immediate cash in by Rollins. Three way Shield feud for the title.

Do note that #1 has a far more likelihood of happening but I honestly can't see any third outcome. Despite my apprehensions, I'll bet money Cena doesn't win.


----------



## NeyNey

:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow
:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow 
:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone

THE LAST TWO DAYS WERE THE BEST OF MY LIFE!

Didn't read the last trillion pages (70+) but I'm sure somewhere TMR wrote the *PERFECT* Mark Out Post were all my thoughts come together and make sweet love.
RAW.. Main Event... 
Beauty...


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> :bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow
> :bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow
> :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
> :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
> :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone
> 
> THE LAST TWO DAYS WERE THE BEST OF MY LIFE!
> 
> Didn't read the last trillion pages (70+) but I'm sure somewhere TMR wrote the *PERFECT* Mark Out Post were all my thoughts come together and make sweet love.
> RAW.. Main Event...
> Beauty...


Quite a good week for some of us :lol We have been killed beautifully.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

...I actually like Seth's new attire. 

Fuck, I guess we should just give every wrestler trunks so people can stop bitching.


----------



## Bushmaster

SideburnGuru said:


> ...I actually like Seth's new attire.
> 
> Fuck, I guess we should just give every wrestler trunks so people can stop bitching.


:haha ok. People are surely bitching about Ambrose's attire and were bitching about the Shield's. Yeah everyone should wear trunks because everyone loves trunks right.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> :bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow
> 
> :bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow
> 
> :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
> 
> :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
> 
> :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone
> 
> 
> 
> THE LAST TWO DAYS WERE THE BEST OF MY LIFE!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't read the last trillion pages (70+) but I'm sure somewhere TMR wrote the *PERFECT* Mark Out Post were all my thoughts come together and make sweet love.
> 
> RAW.. Main Event...
> 
> Beauty...



Of course I did.... When do I ever let you guys down, eh?  :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SideburnGuru said:


> ...I actually like Seth's new attire.
> 
> Fuck, I guess we should just give every wrestler trunks so people can stop bitching.



In all honesty I haven't had a proper look at it, at first glance I'm not a fan but you know what? It's different. Makes an impact. Really who gives a fuck what he's wearing when he goes out there night in and night or and absolutely slays in the ring. When it comes down to it, does his attire really matter that much? The guy is delivering on the mic and in the ring and that's should be what really counts/matters. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

Ok...................

What in the fuck is this shit...



Spoiler: The fuck man















Please don't ruin him WWE. For God's sake...


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> :bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow
> :bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow
> :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
> :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
> :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone
> 
> THE LAST TWO DAYS WERE THE BEST OF MY LIFE!
> 
> Didn't read the last trillion pages (70+) but I'm sure somewhere TMR wrote the *PERFECT* Mark Out Post were all my thoughts come together and make sweet love.
> RAW.. Main Event...
> Beauty...


Neyneyyyyy I had I feeling I'd see a post of this caliber from you. I was bracing myself for impact the whole time. :lmao


----------



## Romangirl252

Dean coming out on main event and getting his hands on Seth was awesome...Loved Dean look on main event


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Romangirl252 said:


> Dean coming out on main event and getting his hands on Seth was awesome...Loved Dean look on main event


Glad you liked it because apparently this is his New Ring Gear


----------



## Deptford

It's a MESS out there, WWE..


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I know
> 
> 
> They say (rumors) that the next champion will be Heel
> So this match shall win a Face


If it will be a heel champion coming out of MITB its just to drop to Bryan when he returns. I don't think that'll have any bearing on the briefcase match. Doubt Setn/Dean match can be held off til Summerslam because Battleground is between MITB and Summerslam. Dean/Seth go at it at battleground as well as Roman/Orton then Roman/Seth get a match on Raw setting up Roman/Hunter at Summerslam.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Glad you liked it because apparently this is his New Ring Gear


Dean stole Luke Harper's clothes grabbed some Tide and wash them on the wrong cycle and they shrunk.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> If it will be a heel champion coming out of MITB its just to drop to Bryan when he returns. I don't think that'll have any bearing on the briefcase match. Doubt Setn/Dean match can be held off til Summerslam because Battleground is between MITB and Summerslam. Dean/Seth go at it at battleground as well as Roman/Orton then Roman/Seth get a match on Raw setting up Roman/Hunter at Summerslam.


Seth vs Dean deserves more than one match

Seth and Dean are talented enough to get Summerslam

Seth vs Roman can happen in RAW with Dean interrupt the match

At Summerslam we can have Dean vs Seth and Roman vs Triple H


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ladies, there is God and his name is Dean Ambrose kada



Spoiler:  more Ambooty















:sodone :sodone :sodone




Are there any non-Roman fans around here  that are hyped for Reigns/HHH?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Dean stole Luke Harper's clothes grabbed some Tide and wash them on the wrong cycle and they shrunk.


All this while looking Super HOT

Thank you WWE


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Nicole Queen said:


> Are there any non-Roman fans around here  that are hyped for Reigns/HHH?


I'm not lol

But let's see what Triple H can do to increase my interest in this match


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> Ladies, there is God and his name is Dean Ambrose kada
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  more Ambooty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sodone :sodone :sodone


_*
YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*_


----------



## -XERO-

[spoiler, y'all]
*@WWENews24_7
Seth Rollins will debut his new ring gear on Friday's #SmackDown, Dean Ambrose's new ring gear will be the jeans and tank top*
[/spoiler, yall]


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Seth vs Dean deserves more than one match
> 
> Seth and Dean are talented enough to get Summerslam
> 
> Seth vs Roman can happen in RAW with Dean interrupt the match
> 
> At Summerslam we can have Dean vs Seth and Roman vs Triple H


Dean/Seth 2 at Summerslam. I could see it. Summerslam is usually 7-8 matches so after the stars Bryan (if back) Cena Orton Triple H Lesnar Reigns and Wyatt get their matches there should be 4-5 matches for the lower card guys.


----------



## OMGeno

Nicole Queen said:


> Ladies, there is God and his name is Dean Ambrose kada
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  more Ambooty


I hate to say it, but the Ambooty looks better in Shield gear. I guess cause the pants are tighter :cool2


----------



## -XERO-

SideburnGuru said:


> ...I actually like Seth's new attire.
> 
> Fuck, I guess we should just give every wrestler trunks so people can stop bitching.


lol 

Same.


----------



## Nicole Queen

OMGeno said:


> I hate to say it, but the Ambooty looks better in Shield gear. I guess cause the pants are tighter :cool2












:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

OMGeno said:


> I hate to say it, but the Ambooty looks better in Shield gear. I guess cause the pants are tighter :cool2


I've been dying to use this gif, ever since I saw it and you just fed this brilliant opinion to me :lol :lol :lol


----------



## OMGeno

Ladies...




















I regret nothing!! :lol


----------



## -XERO-

Y'all so nasty.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Dean/Seth 2 at Summerslam. I could see it. Summerslam is usually 7-8 matches so after the stars Bryan (if back) Cena Orton Triple H Lesnar Reigns and Wyatt get their matches there should be 4-5 matches for ".


Seth vs Dean is most likely to be the best match of the PPV 
Sad when "the lower card guys" macthes save the PPV 
It is a sign "the top card guys" like Roman and Wyatt are "good" :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

OMGeno said:


> Ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I regret nothing!! :lol


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Seth vs Dean is most likely to be the best match of the PPV
> Sad when "the lower card guys" macthes save the PPV
> It is a sign "the top card guys" like Roman and Wyatt are "good" :lmao


It's been that way a long time sweetheart. Even before most of us were born. Does anyone think Hogan vs. Andre was a better match than Steamboat vs. Savage? Bret vs. Yokozuna a better match than Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels but matches like Hogan vs. Andre are bigger deals because of star power. Just take a look at the reaction Roman Reigns and Rusev got Monday as they prepared for thier brawl to end the battle royale. People where ready to see the immovable force versus the immovable object. Two big guys bout to throw fists. Old school meat and potatoes heavyweight brawl and in many ways showed that Rusev is a much bigger deal than we orginally thought. A moment that put Rusev right into the conversation with Bray Wyatt for top heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jules Winnfield said:


> Rollins new outfit is just giving these Shield chicks ammo for their bondage filled fanfics. :maury


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


>


OMG dance moms the besttt :mark: :mark: 
:lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> Ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I regret nothing!! :lol


Nah he's always had DAT booty.









How much it is emphasized really does depend on how tight fitting his pants are though.
We can all thank NeyNey for this one.












So sleazy. So majestic.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> It's been that way a long time sweetheart. Even before most of us were born. Does anyone think Hogan vs. Andre was a better match than Steamboat vs. Savage? Bret vs. Yokozuna a better match than Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels but matches like Hogan vs. Andre are bigger deals because of star power. Just take a look at the reaction Roman Reigns and Rusev got Monday as they prepared for thier brawl to end the battle royale. People where ready to see the immovable force versus the immovable object. Two big guys bout to throw fists. Old school meat and potatoes heavyweight brawl and in many ways showed that Rusev is a much bigger deal than we orginally thought. A moment that put Rusev right into the conversation with Bray Wyatt for top heel.


And all this means that Roman, Wyatt and Rusev are better than Seth and Dean? .... NO

This means that Roman, Wyatt and Rusev have WWE machine to protect them.


From Cena fan: 

Prepare yourself for what you will see written on this forum about Roman.
I'm an angel compared to the vast majority of people on this forum when it comes to criticizing


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> And all this means that Roman, Wyatt and Rusev are better than Seth and Dean? .... NO
> 
> This means that Roman, Wyatt and Rusev have WWE machine to protect them.


There's no need for you and I to start discussion No. 1,000,000,000,999 over "who's better" I'm just pointing out that the best quality in ring match on a card doesn't always come across as important as matches that include star power, aura, or big massive brawls. Rock vs. Hogan at Wrestlemania is a perfect example of this. It was not the best match in terms of match quality moves etc...but the crowd was so into seeing wrestling's version of Pele vs. Renaldo (I use tha analogy just for you babe) that the quality of moves etc was irrevelant.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SóniaPortugal said:


> And all this means that Roman, Wyatt and Rusev are better than Seth and Dean? .... NO
> 
> This means that Roman, Wyatt and Rusev have WWE machine to protect them.
> 
> 
> From Cena fan:
> 
> Prepare yourself for what you will see written on this forum about Roman.
> I'm an angel compared to the vast majority of people on this forum when it comes to criticizing


*I read your posts in the cutest Portuguese accent.*


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> There's no need for you and I to start discussion No. 1,000,000,000,999 over "who's better" I'm just pointing out that the best quality in ring match on a card doesn't always come across as important as matches that include star power, aura, or big massive brawls. Rock vs. Hogan at Wrestlemania is a perfect example of this. It was not the best match in terms of match quality moves etc...but the crowd was so into seeing wrestling's version of Pele vs. Renaldo (I use tha analogy just for you babe) that the quality of moves etc was irrevelant.


OK....and Dean and Seth continue to be better than Roman and the other two.

Pele and Ronaldo are very good players, they are real stars 
That's why I prefer football, because you only arrive at the TOP if you're really good player


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: oh god
































Also oh shi- I had forgotten about his FCW promo. Damn he just rocks the tanks so well.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Reigns Train said:


> *I read your posts in the cutest Portuguese accent.*


Which one is that Portuguese have several accents depending on the area you are? 


:topic: Netherlands beats Spain 5-1 and is only gaining 3-2 Australia? WTF? :side:
"El Confidencial" :flip:flip


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SóniaPortugal said:


> Which one is that Portuguese have several accents depending on the area you are?


*My mind only knows Brazilian Portuguese from hearing it in California.*


----------



## Tru365

Saw a close-up pic of Seth's new gear from the back. Don't know how to post it though, I don't have the URL. It's very... tight  Gonna have to wait to see it on TV to really assess.

Hope this works:


----------



## CALΔMITY

To get the url of the image just right click the pic. An option called "Copy Image URL" should appear.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> OK....and Dean and Seth continue to be better than Roman and the other two.
> 
> Pele and Ronaldo are very good players, they are real stars
> That's why I prefer football, because you only arrive at the TOP if you're really good player


You're so determined to get that little Dean and Seth are better than in aren't you? I'm not gonna play your little game
As far as heels go Rusev reaction against Rrigns put him as a legit heel threat for the future and he could be on his way to leapfrogging Seth on the totem pole. As far as Reigns to quote Jim ross he's the new "it" guy in the WWE.


----------



## Tru365

Calamity Glitch said:


> To get the url of the image just right click the pic. An option called "Copy Image URL" should appear.


Thanks! My derpy self finally figured it out


----------



## tylermoxreigns

This, by any chance?










Edit: looks like all the business is in the back... dang!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Has anyone seen Reigns' wife? She's so beautiful:
*


----------



## Nicole Queen

tbp82 said:


> You're so determined to get that little Dean and Seth are better than in aren't you? I'm not gonna play your little game
> As far as heels go Rusev reaction against Rrigns put him as a legit heel threat for the future and he could be on his way to leapfrogging Seth on the totem pole. As far as Reigns to quote Jim ross he's the new "it" guy in the WWE.


fpalm Yes, reaction between two strongly booked monsters (one face, the other heel). Rusev is by no means legit heel threat until he stops squashing every Afro-American in the E :lmao Racist WWE, never change :lmao

What the hell is the new "it" guy supposed to mean? :aries2

So many questions, so little answers... 


This close look of Rollins' back up is not bad  but damn that outfit is killing me and not in the good way fpalm


----------



## NeyNey

:lmao :lmao :lmao at that Rollins outfit!! 
Can't wait to see it on Smackdown!! :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So am I the only one who thought that Ambrose was gonna give the "wanker" sign to Rollins on Main Event but then realised what he was doing? Like his fingers go to curl around in a loose fist shape and then he's like... NOPE! :lmao










Probably just me... I'm gonna keep a-hold on that even if he wasn't going to. I like to think he wants to "push boundaries"

#iamanidiotsometimes

Edit: Really he is just saying, 'Come on' and I'm an idiot fpalm


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Reigns Train said:


> *My mind only knows Brazilian Portuguese from hearing it in California.*


I tell you that the Portuguese of Brasil is different from the Portuguese of Portugal 
Portuguese of Portugal is more complicated of being spoken and understood.

Portugal is a small country, but we have many accents.
Varies from city to city 
Varies from island to island.
If you go the islands do not be scared, even we have harder it to understand :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SóniaPortugal said:


> I tell you that the Portuguese of Brasil is different from the Portuguese of Portugal
> Portuguese of Portugal is more complicated of being spoken and understood.
> 
> Portugal is a small country, but we have many accents.
> Varies from city to city
> Varies from island to island.
> If you go the islands do not be scared, even we have harder it to understand :lmao


*I understand; just have to attach a voice to every poster :lol.

Lannister sounds like a grumpy old man telling kids to get off his lawn .*


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> So am I the only one who thought that Ambrose was gonna give the "wanker" sign to Rollins on Main Event but then realised what he was doing? Like his fingers go to curl around in a loose fist shape and then he's like... NOPE! :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just me... I'm gonna keep a-hold on that even if he wasn't going to. I like to think he wants to "push boundaries"
> 
> #iamanidiotsometimes
> 
> Edit: Really he is just saying, 'Come on' and I'm an idiot fpalm


You're such a dork. No worries though we still loves you.


----------



## Deptford

-UNDEAD- said:


> Y'all so nasty.


It's common knowledge that it's an 'enter at your own risk' thing going on here in this thread :lol


----------



## OMGeno

Deptford said:


> It's common knowledge that it's an 'enter at your own risk' thing going on here in this thread :lol


As if anyone comes in here looking for anything besides butt-pics and thirst :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

This thread is actually pretty tame compared to how thirsty the previous threads got. This ain't nothin.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> You're so determined to get that little Dean and Seth are better than in aren't you? I'm not gonna play your little game
> As far as heels go Rusev reaction against Rrigns put him as a legit heel threat for the future and he could be on his way to leapfrogging Seth on the totem pole. As far as Reigns to quote Jim ross he's the new "it" guy in the WWE.


Ok
It is not a little game, it's just my opinion.

One thing I never understood is why I must "hate" Rusev?

because he is Russian?

because He thinks that Russia is better than USA?

I'm from Portugal, how does this affect me?


----------



## Deptford

I'm just a creature of habit :no: 


On Ambrose pushing boundaries - 
he does. 
He _also _just wings it and changes his mind on what he wants to do with his body nearly every second. You can tell his mind races when he's up to bat. :lol 
I've always been a fan of his improv. because no one else really does it like that. He's able to knock down doors while not giving a single fuck. 

Just a creature built for the stage.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I know! That's why it looks so natural all the time. He just goes in and doesn't think; just acts. Guys like him in this business are a dime in a dozen.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> I know! That's why it looks so natural all the time. He just goes in and doesn't think; just acts. Guys like him in this business are a dime in a dozen.


The whole forum lately has been Ambrose jerk-fest :banderas

He is leading a poll for favorite performer right now :dance:dance

The blind are starting to see the light


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean new look clearly pleased women 
And if Seth shirtless wrestling, will also please the Women 

I think WWE unintentionally will make many happy women and many men annoyed with Seth vs Dean


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nicole Queen said:


> The whole forum lately has been Ambrose jerk-fest :banderas
> 
> He is leading a poll for favorite performer right now :dance:dance
> 
> The blind are starting to see the light


It's funny, Ney and I were talking about this kind of thing once. Somethin along the lines of how some people think he's overrated or just doesn't have any talent. We KNEW that someday Ambrose was gonna strike the right chord with some people and they would just hop right onto his dick. And then we'd laugh. Just like we Ambrose marks are now.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Ok
> It is not a little game, it's just my opinion.
> 
> One thing I never understood is why I must "hate" Rusev?
> 
> because he is Russian?
> 
> because He thinks that Russia is better than USA?
> 
> I'm from Portugal, how does this affect me?


Agreed the Rusev gimmick is geared toward american audiences.


----------



## OMGeno

I'm hoping over the next few months, the Ambrose love will get even crazier. Seems like more and more people are noticing daily and switching to the dark side :mark:


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> It's funny, Ney and I were talking about this kind of thing once. Somethin along the lines of how some people think he's overrated or just doesn't have any talent. We KNEW that someday Ambrose was gonna strike the right chord with some people and they would just hop right onto his dick. And then we'd laugh. Just like we Ambrose marks are now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

OMGeno said:


> As if anyone comes in here looking for anything besides butt-pics and thirst :dance


*Well, I'd like to talk about storylines and Reigns, but all that's in here is Ambrose porn.*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> It's funny, Ney and I were talking about this kind of thing once. Somethin along the lines of how some people think he's overrated or just doesn't have any talent. We KNEW that someday Ambrose was gonna strike the right chord with some people and they would just hop right onto his dick. And then we'd laugh. Just like we Ambrose marks are now.





Telos said:


>


Pretty much Telos, pretty much. 

Basically...
Yep. 

All hoping on and riding his dick big time. 

Well...:flip:flip:flip




Deptford said:


> I'm just a creature of habit :no:
> 
> 
> On Ambrose pushing boundaries -
> he does.
> He _also _just wings it and changes his mind on what he wants to do with his body nearly every second. You can tell his mind races when he's up to bat. :lol
> I've always been a fan of his improv. because no one else really does it like that. He's able to knock down doors while not giving a single fuck.
> 
> Just a creature built for the stage.


And this is why he is the GOAT 




Calamity Glitch said:


> You're such a dork. No worries though we still loves you.


I really am though, Cally. Sometimes I talk without even thinking and I got all giddy because for a minute I thought he was actually going to do it and he didn't but I still marked like he had. WTF fpalm 

I need to go find my life... I think it's around here somewhere....


----------



## CALΔMITY

Trust me TMR I'm the same way. You're not alone. :dance




The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, I'd like to talk about storylines and Reigns, but all that's in here is Ambrose porn.*


A gross over-exaggeration. There's discussion to compliment the Ambrose porn. At least it's more on topic than World Cup talk or accents. :lol Then again, I don't think anyone really cares that much if the thread stays on topic since it's on its last leg. Not even the mods. They're just counting down the minutes.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ambrose ladies  quick question before I have to leave you 

What submission would you give as Dean's finisher? 

I'm thinking something like a straitjacket crossface (thank you Sith for reminding me )









I think it would fit him pretty well, plus he can trash-talk people :lmao

:lol Damn, just reminded myself he has done the chickenwing crossface :mark: Seriosly WWE fuckers, better give him an awesome submission


----------



## Deptford

Calamity Glitch said:


> It's funny, Ney and I were talking about this kind of thing once. Somethin along the lines of how some people think he's overrated or just doesn't have any talent. We KNEW that someday Ambrose was gonna strike the right chord with some people and they would just hop right onto his dick. And then we'd laugh. Just like we Ambrose marks are now.


I know you and Ney are the ultimates but include me too, Caly!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I like his modified figure four, but I don't think he has used it for a while now. He does do a pretty mean chickenwing and cloverleaf. He can do a wide variety of things. He even makes his Dirty Deeds DDT look brutal. I'd be fine with whatever because I know he'll make it look good.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> I like his modified figure four, but I don't think he has used it for a while now. He does do a pretty mean chickenwing and cloverleaf. He can do a wide variety of things. He even makes his Dirty Deeds DDT look brutal. I'd be fine with whatever because I know he'll make it look good.


:clap

Had forgotten about the cloverleaf too fpalm (though Sheamus uses it dammit :evil

He's one of the few wrestlers whose whole moveset I love (both WWE and indies) because everything seems so fitting for his persona :mark:

I'm still hoping we get to see him giving a cutter to Orton :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Calamity Glitch said:


> A gross over-exaggeration. There's discussion to compliment the Ambrose porn. At least it's more on topic than World Cup talk or accents. :lol Then again, I don't think anyone really cares that much if the thread stays on topic since it's on its last leg. Not even the mods. They're just counting down the minutes.


*
Yes, discussions about admiring Seth's ass in spandex. I'll pass, thank you.*


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Yes, discussions about admiring Seth's ass in spandex. I'll pass, thank you.*


Well if you don't like that we do usually have plenty of reigns admiring too. 

EDIT And why the hell does seth look like a power ranger in those pics posted a few pages back ? Strange look for sure.


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Yes, discussions about admiring Seth's ass in spandex. I'll pass, thank you.*


A typical response. I'll just leave you to complain. Have a nice day.

@Punkie: Power ranger? :lmao
I still stand by my Snake Plisskin comparison.


----------



## Shenroe

The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, I'd like to talk about storylines and Reigns, but all that's in here is Ambrose porn.*


You can still open a reigns appreciation thread in the r... oh right!! You can't. What a bummer


----------



## Bushmaster

Calamity Glitch said:


> A typical response. I'll just leave you to complain. Have a nice day.
> 
> @Punkie: Power ranger? :lmao
> I still stand by my Snake Plisskin comparison.












Can he do this in his new outfit? That's the only thing I'm worrying about :


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Shenroe said:


> You can still open a reigns appreciation thread in the r... oh right!! You can't. What a bummer


HAHAHA!


----------



## Wynter




----------



## Eddie Ray

Shenroe said:


> You can still open a reigns appreciation thread in the r... oh right!! You can't. What a bummer


ahahaha! 

legit funny (Y)


----------



## PUNKY

Calamity Glitch said:


> A typical response. I'll just leave you to complain. Have a nice day.
> 
> @Punkie: Power ranger? :lmao
> I still stand by my Snake Plisskin comparison.





Spoiler: power ranger seth














It's morphing time !!! :dance


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Seth's new attire is horrendous, but I'm sure that he won't let that attire ruin him. He's too damn good to let that happen. It kinda reminds me a little bit of Solomon Crowe's attire that he's been using in NXT:



Spoiler: PIC
















Ambrose gonna start wrestling full time in that tanktop and jeans? well, I'm cool with it. 
At least it's different from the generic trunks and boots look


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

₵ash®;35593481 said:


> Ok...................
> 
> What in the fuck is this shit...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The fuck man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't ruin him WWE. For God's sake...


Dude is dressed like a sex gimp lol.

He looks like a gay power ranger.

He's still in my top 5 though, crazy talented; bound for greatness, hopefully they change the new attire soon.

Just dress him like a smug heelish bad-ass, its not hard.


----------



## Wynter

:side:....Seth's in ring gear is growing on me...:side:

I still prefer the no shirt and pants combo better though. The whole outfit on it's own is really...off. It could actually be a really cool look if the shirt or something was tweaked a bit.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

If there was a superhero in the village people:-










"Youngman" !


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shenroe said:


> You can still open a reigns appreciation thread in the r... oh right!! You can't. What a bummer


Repped. :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Seth's new gear as definitely grown on me. Besides you do realize that wrestlers pick out their own gear right? So…



Spoiler: ring gear



If Seth wants to wear sparkly leather leggings, who am I to stop him?


----------



## Bushmaster

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> If there was a superhero in the village people:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Youngman" !


Give him some cool face paint and just call him Blackdust. It already fits, he's in that American History X gif and his finisher is called the Blackout. He's a villain not a superhero :rollins


----------



## arcslnga

Seth's gear wouldn't be that bad if he had a mask. Then he would be legit cartoon character though..


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Sith Rollins said:


> Give him some cool face paint and just call him Blackdust. It already fits, he's in that American History X gif and his finisher is called the Blackout. He's a villain not a superhero :rollins


I honestly think that black trunks, black gloves, black boots and black knee-pads would suit him fine man; but I understand him wanting to wear the black, tight combat type attire, as its a clear visual representation to remind the fans of the fact that he used to be in the shield; which stops him looking vanilla, and helps remind the untrained masses to continue to treat him as the future top guy he is post the shield break up.

It can't be too comfortable though can it, all that tight black leather.


----------



## Bushmaster

I love the gloves :lol. Once he takes the top off he looks like a legit badass. It's just I don't know if his opponent will be the one taking it off or if he does it on his own before a match.

We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

arcslnga said:


> Seth's gear wouldn't be that bad if he had a mask. Then he would be legit cartoon character though..


Give Seth a mask and he could feud with Marsellus Wallace.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sith Rollins said:


> Can he do this in his new outfit? That's the only thing I'm worrying about :


Would have to be some damn flexible leather.
Hopefully he doesn't chafe. :ambrose3


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Backstage News On The Shield's Status With Roman Reigns And Dean Ambrose



> It appeared on this week's RAW that Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns had split up as they didn't appear together and now have their own theme songs.
> Word coming out of RAW is that there is not going to be a formal split between Reigns and Ambrose but they are supposed to be going their separate ways.


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> Backstage News On The Shield's Status With Roman Reigns And Dean Ambrose


But we saw them in a dark segment together. dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

IDONTSHIV said:


> Give Seth a mask and he could feud with Marsellus Wallace.


Haha!

"I'm pretty fuckin' far from OK".

Classic movie.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

IDONTSHIV said:


> Give Seth a mask and he could feud with Marsellus Wallace.


New Seth Rollins Attire:-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> New Seth Rollins Attire:-


:lmao:lmao:lmao Imagine the merchandise and all the gimps in the audience.


----------



## Deptford

Yall done hating yet? 

Sethy is fiercccee. Deal with it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Where the bat nipples to go along with it. Dude looks like a fucking cartoon.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao Imagine the merchandise and all the gimps in the audience.


Hahaha :ac:tommy


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Sith Rollins said:


> But we saw them in a dark segment together. dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet


Dark segments usually don't mean shit though. They're just used to send the crowd home happy, or so I've understood.
That being said, this could be just dirt sheets dirt sheeting again.


----------



## LPPrince

Found it again. Poof


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Where the bat nipples to go along with it. Dude looks like a fucking cartoon.


All this Seth ripping is cracking me up!!!

:lmao ac :barkley :EDWIN4 otatosmiley


(He's still a bad-ass in the ring, I still respect the hell out of his ability; he's still in my top 5, he's still a future goat; I'm just having fun here man).


----------



## Frico

banderas










http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-the-best-brawler-in-wwe


----------



## Wynter

How isn't Sheamus or even Barrett leading that poll :lol

Love Dean and adore Roman...but...no lol


----------



## LPPrince

Dean misses half the time. Which is the point, but still. C'mon WWE fans, wat


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: power ranger seth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's morphing time !!! :dance


:lmao :lmao Punky, you do make an excellent comparison.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth's new gear as definitely grown on me. Besides you do realize that wrestlers pick out their own gear right? So…
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ring gear
> 
> 
> 
> If Seth wants to wear sparkly leather leggings, who am I to stop him?


So shiny.

He really just needs to lose the top, really. To keep the whole outfit from looking too...futuristic.

ah, suspect poll as always  Would hardly put Dean at the top.


----------



## Tambrose

Nicole Queen said:


> Ladies, there is God and his name is Dean Ambrose kada
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  more Ambooty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sodone :sodone :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any non-Roman fans around here  that are hyped for Reigns/HHH?





OMGeno said:


> Ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I regret nothing!! :lol


Just wanted to have this showing again... for science...




Tru365 said:


> Saw a close-up pic of Seth's new gear from the back. Don't know how to post it though, I don't have the URL. It's very... tight  Gonna have to wait to see it on TV to really assess.
> 
> Hope this works:


sigh.

No. Just no.

It's a horrendous outfit. Even when he takes the top off, those pants... urgh...

He rocked the turtleneck look more than he rocks this.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

So many beans getting flicked in here right now, #girlfap that's cool; get it in ladies.

You're all like :ass

This thread is like a porno rag for women, with the occasional wrestling conversation. Gotta love the IWC. Scary. Passionate. Obsessive. I love it.


----------



## Telos

Frico said:


> banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-the-best-brawler-in-wwe


This poll is way off, but :banderas @ all the love Ambrose is getting by the fans lately


----------



## Divine Arion

Aw no Sir William Regal on that poll? :regal 

Seth's gear is very slowly growing on me though the gloves + shirtless look has the advantage lol. If his pants are made of faux pleather, than I give props to him for wrestling in that. From cosplaying experience, it heats up really quick and sticks to you like a second skin if you sweat too much.

I know Ambrose is more accustomed to wrestling in jeans from his indy days but still can't imagine that would be comfortable to wear all the time either. Maybe they'll have him mix it up between the casual look and trunks. Those Dean pics though. kada 

Per that report Sonia posted, it seems to just be a waiting game at this point. They're obviously testing the waters by pushing each into a singles feud. But if the storylines branch over, there is always a chance that Ambrose and Reigns could team up again as they seemed to separate on mutual terms.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Telos said:


> This poll is way off, but :banderas @ all the love Ambrose is getting by the fans lately


sucks to be Luke Harper though.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Reigns dropped 1% Dean gained 1. Deans gaining a bigger lead now.

Was that because the poll got posted in this forum?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Divine Arion said:


> Aw no Sir William Regal on that poll? :regal
> 
> Seth's gear is very slowly growing on me though the gloves + shirtless look has the advantage lol. If his pants are made of faux pleather, than I give props to him for wrestling in that. From cosplaying experience, it heats up really quick and sticks to you like a second skin if you sweat too much.
> 
> I know Ambrose is more accustomed to wrestling in jeans from his indy days but still can't imagine that would be comfortable to wear all the time either. Maybe they'll have him mix it up between the casual look and trunks. Those Dean pics though. kada
> 
> Per that report Sonia posted, it seems to just be a waiting game at this point. They're obviously testing the waters by pushing each into a singles feud. But if the storylines branch over, there is always a chance that Ambrose and Reigns could team up again as they seemed to separate on mutual terms.


Alas, focusing on current stars I suppose 

Agreed--I'm having a very hard time imagining how wrestling in that can be comfortable. But well, I guess no pain, no gain :lol For Seth at least.

Dean's jeans fit comfortably, though, so it's probably not so hard. Especially if they're made of softer denim.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

In reality, :heyman !BOOOOORK! :brock !LESNAAAAAAAR! :heyman2 could make everybody on that list cry real, actual man-tears of pain. :heyman3


----------



## -XERO-

WynterWarm12 said:


> How isn't BRRRRROCK LLLLLESNAR leading that poll :lol


I know, right?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Damn so annoying when images stretch the page. Previous page was a bitch to navigate. :side:

Anyways...


MoxleyMoxx said:


> Dark segments usually don't mean shit though. They're just used to send the crowd home happy, or so I've understood.
> That being said, this could be just dirt sheets dirt sheeting again.


Yeah I was gonna say the same kind of thing. From what I understand once the cameras go off it's no longer canon.
But yeah...dirtsheets though.



Frico said:


> banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-the-best-brawler-in-wwe


As much as it is cool to see WWE having Ambrose at the top, I will never believe that wwe poll results are ultimately determined by actual voters. I believe that the results are made to suit WWE's agenda. I'm just glad that they feel Ambrose taking the lead does just that. I can imagine these things are built to help increase popularity with a superstar so if it helps Ambrose in any way then I'm not complaining.


----------



## LPPrince

Well there was that one poll WWE had asking whether fans felt they should cheer or jeer AJ and it had 100,000+ votes with a ridiculously high 90%+ in favor of cheering her on.

WWE kept her heel.

Its like in WWE today heel=cheers, face=boos


----------



## Telos

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> sucks to be Luke Harper though.


Aye. Part of it is being included in a list of great candidates, but also being the guy on there with possibly the least exposure to the fans. Harper will be able to hold his own if/when the time comes for him to step out of Bray Wyatt's shadow. He's what I would call deceptively talented.


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> As much as it is cool to see WWE having Ambrose at the top, I will never believe that wwe poll results are ultimately determined by actual voters. I believe that the results are made to suit WWE's agenda. I'm just glad that they feel Ambrose taking the lead does just that. I can imagine these things are built to help increase popularity with a superstar so if it helps Ambrose in any way then I'm not complaining.


Good point. I definitely figure the polls on Raw are rigged or at the very least the options are skewed towards an obvious favored choice. Like if they ask who the fans want to face Randy Orton between the choices of Roman Reigns, Santino Marella, and Kofi Kingston, odds are Reigns are who the fans would choose. And if they didn't, the fans would choose him anyway as far as the powers that be are concerned.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Good point. I definitely figure the polls on Raw are rigged or at the very least the options are skewed towards an obvious favored choice. Like if they ask who the fans want to face Randy Orton between the choices of Roman Reigns, Santino Marella, and Kofi Kingston, odds are Reigns are who the fans would choose. And if they didn't, the fans would choose him anyway as far as the powers that be are concerned.


I may very well be wrong. I've just seen enough instances where poll results made me think "Why the fuck would even casuals pick this?" Even out of smark mode I still don't understand it sometimes. Then again maybe they do have their superstars ready to switch to a new route at a moment's notice. It's already evident that the script gets changed practically all the time. I don't know. 

Like I said, though, I can't complain that Ambrose won a poll. If it helps him get more backing from the casuals then great.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

The Reigns Train said:


> *Has anyone seen Reigns' wife? She's so beautiful:
> *





No I don't think anybody has ever seen Reign's wife. I wonder what his fiancee in the picture you posted thinks of him having a wife though? unk2







The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, I'd like to talk about storylines and Reigns, but all that's in here is Ambrose porn.*
















How bout starting a conversation about what you would like to discuss? Nobody is a mind reader here so we can't possibly know how we could please you by talking about what you want to talk about if you don't say what you want to talk about! Most people in here are intelligent people who know how to talk about many different topics. Give it a try sometimes.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hey LeanMean Deppie made an Ambrose thread. Go subscribe to it because I can just hear Shep cocking his boomstick in the distance.


----------



## Deptford

I still come in here to discuss whatever I want to. Pay no mind to the ambrose porn if you don't like it. 
It's not like people are gonna respond to you with Ambrose dick pics if you're actually trying to talk to them.

EDIT: thanks for the plug Caly  
I'm hoping not to get shut down fast :lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

5000th Reply of the thread! 

(not counting the opening post lol)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos you get your ass in there too!

It shouldn't die out as long as we keep goin with it at the same pace which we did for this thread. We probably discussed Ambrose the most out of the three in here anyways. :


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> Telos you get your ass in there too!
> 
> It shouldn't die out as long as we keep goin with it at the same pace which we did for this thread. We probably discussed Ambrose the most out of the three in here anyways. :


Already a step ahead of ya, Caly 

Good on ya Deppie to make the thread :ambrose


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

This thread is empty now lol, everybody busy praising Ambrose.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> Hey LeanMean Deppie made an Ambrose thread. Go subscribe to it because I can just hear Shep cocking his boomstick in the distance.


Alas, the separation begins...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> Alas, the separation begins...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


>


Such a fitting way to depart. :

@Sparrow: Surely you'll visit in the Ambrose thread, yeah? I'll do my best to visit in the other two as well.


----------



## Deptford

Telo's last post is an epic last post to go out on if we do :lmao :lmao :lmao


We'll never truly be separated though. You surely know that by now, Jacqy!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bye Bye :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> Telo's last post is an epic last post to go out on if we do :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> We'll never truly be separated though. You surely know that by now, Jacqy!


Nah nothing will change between us. Some folk will laugh and :ti because they have this conceived notion that they have _beaten us_ with the inevitable end of this thread. I dunno what they have beaten us at, but hey nothing wrong with letting people feel accomplished at something I guess. 

I was hoping it could all just be contained in one thread about all three guys so it could stay organized (just with it no longer being Shield discussion), but I am glad we have at least somewhere else to discuss our guys.


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> Nah nothing will change between us. Some folk will laugh and :ti because they have this conceived notion that they have _beaten us_ with the inevitable end of this thread. I dunno what they have beaten us at, but hey nothing wrong with letting people feel accomplished at something I guess.
> 
> I was hoping it could all just be contained in one thread about all three guys so it could stay organized (just with it no longer being Shield discussion), but I am glad we have at least somewhere else to discuss our guys.


"Be careful what you wish for" certainly applies. All this means is instead of Shield fangirls thirsting it up in one thread they'll be doing it in three. :toomanykobes


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Rollinites you're slipping , there's an Ambrose and Reigns Thread but no Rollins Thread, do I need clearance or can I go ahead and create one? :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> *"Be careful what you wish for"* certainly applies. All this means is instead of Shield fangirls thirsting it up in one thread *they'll be doing it in three*. :toomanykobes


:lel Yeah I agree. I highly doubt much will change. Especially in the Ambrose thread, but I haven't seen Cindel or Zero around as often. LeanMean is the only one in 24/7 thirst mode these days. I've gone part-time with that lately. :lol



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Rollinites you're slipping , there's an Ambrose and Reigns Thread but no Rollins Thread, do I need clearance or can I go ahead and create one? :side:


I would have imagined Soup of all people doing that, but he would rather infiltrate and convert. : I say why not if you feel confident in your thread making skills. I hardly ever make threads because I lack in that quality.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Us Rollinites don't go down the path travelled too often. The entire forum is ours, but if you wish you can go ahead :lol Me, Soup, ROLLINS, RVP the Gunner, you, JacqSparrow and others will likely join in.

The Apostles of the Church of Rollins.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I know Soup letting his boy down, Can't be that hard right , I'll give it the old college try then 

Rollinites for LIFE


----------



## Joshi Judas

I just think Soup was too lazy :lmao So am I actually, so if anyone else wants to go ahead, feel free.

Having three separate threads will probably mean this gets closed SOON.


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> :lel Yeah I agree. I highly doubt much will change. Especially in the Ambrose thread, but I haven't seen Cindel or Zero around as often. LeanMean is the only one in 24/7 thirst mode these days. I've gone part-time with that lately. :lol


Cindel has always been about ARRIVE. CINDEL. LEAVE. That's her style. :lol Zero has her own reasons but you can count on her being around for the weekly chats. LMDM is carrying the torch for sure, and we're always good for an epic NeyNey mark-out post or two every so often.



Calamity Glitch said:


> I would have imagined Soup of all people doing that, but he would rather infiltrate and convert. : I say why not if you feel confident in your thread making skills. I hardly ever make threads because I lack in that quality.


It's cute, isn't it? See, we Ambrose fans don't have to work hard to convert others. His body of work speaks for itself. :ambrose

(This is gonna be fun :lol)


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calamity Glitch said:


> LeanMean is the only one in 24/7 thirst mode these days.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Life imitating art, now the shields fan-base have split up. It's a sad day, but none of you realize it yet..................


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Life imitating art, now the shields fan-base have split up. It's a sad day, but none of you realize it yet..................





Adapt or perish man....adapt or perish.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Was bound to happen. Soon all three will be in completely separate angles and the fans will flock to where their loyalties lie :draper2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Cindel has always been about ARRIVE. CINDEL. LEAVE. That's her style. :lol Zero has her own reasons but you can count on her being around for the weekly chats. LMDM is carrying the torch for sure, and we're always good for an epic NeyNey mark-out post or two every so often.
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute, isn't it? See, we Ambrose fans don't have to work hard to convert others. His body of work speaks for itself. :ambrose
> 
> (This is gonna be fun :lol)


Well yeah, but even then I haven't seen Cindel in some time. I know Zero has her reasons. At least she drops by every now and again and I do enjoy hangin with her (as well as everyone in general) in the chat. It's only too bad that I won't be able to make chat all the time.

Also yeah no converting needed. People just flock to the true leader. He even gets the ladies without even trying. PERFECT MAN.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>














RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Was bound to happen. Soon all three will be in completely separate angles and the fans will flock to where their loyalties lie :draper2


Typical venomous words of a Rollinnite. :hayden2


----------



## Joshi Judas

Truth's bitter ya know :lol

Its started already.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Adapt or perish man....adapt or perish.


Unfortunately true. I'm an Ambrose guy 1st but I'm still a big fan of Rollins and to a lesser extent Reigns too though. Rollins is still in my top 5. Ambrose is top 3. Reigns is.... Good.

Just because the thread split into three, doesn't mean I stop being fans of the other two guys; this ain't gang warfare lol. Theres enough love to go around man!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Done Guys, let me know what you think please


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not really. You can count on me to occasionally grace your Rollins thread. Same goes for the Reigns thread. 8*D


----------



## Vyer

Wow, maybe WF needs a subforum to put all the "Official" threads in! :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

You're a nice lady Cal. Shame I'm gonna have to chair shot you in the back :rollins

Initiation into the Rollins church and all.


----------



## Telos

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You're a nice lady Cal. Shame I'm gonna have to chair shot you in the back :rollins
> 
> Initiation into the Rollins church and all.


*insert NOOOOOOO Guy soundbyte here* :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So is this thread dead now or..... ??? Considering all the separate threads


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You're a nice lady Cal. Shame I'm gonna have to chair shot you in the back :rollins
> 
> Initiation into the Rollins church and all.





Telos said:


> *insert NOOOOOOO Guy soundbyte here* :lol


No worries Telos.
There is no amount of torture you could inflict on me that will make me convert from Ambrose markdom. :ambrose3




tylermoxreigns said:


> So is this thread dead now or..... ??? Considering all the separate threads
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm just having fun with it until someone notices and puts the thread out of its misery.


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> So is this thread dead now or..... ??? Considering all the separate threads
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This thread can still exist for people who want to reflect on the group and their 18 months together. Whereas the three separate threads can tailor more to what's ahead for them as individuals. Can still mark here about their TLC debut, their promos together, their battles with the Wyatts, etc. idk just a thought.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Seth's theme song is now available on itunes! "The Second Coming"





http://bit.ly/1uDNN0u


----------



## midnightmischief

Telos said:


> This thread can still exist for people who want to reflect on the group and their 18 months together. Whereas the three separate threads can tailor more to what's ahead for them as individuals. Can still mark here about their TLC debut, their promos together, their battles with the Wyatts, etc. idk just a thought.


fully agree with this

personally, I may have migrated to another thread but this one will still be in my heart... 
don't everyone be strangers now...
see you all in the respective threads, I know I will pop into the ambrose and rollins ones from time to time to say hi. don't forget, even though I am a roman girl I am first and foremost a shield girl and will still be supporting all three.

see you all later.

---you can guess where to find me ---


----------



## Tru365

Hey guys  Wanted to ask for links to the different discussion threads for Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns. Been trying to find them Please help? :hmm::hmm:


----------



## Joshi Judas

They're all in the Raw section. Click on the Raw hyperlink, should be easy to find (Y)


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


>


Dang, Telos :lol



Calamity Glitch said:


> Such a fitting way to depart. :
> 
> @Sparrow: Surely you'll visit in the Ambrose thread, yeah? I'll do my best to visit in the other two as well.


Oh, you'll see me in there :lol I have to split myself now across 3 threads though  All the tabs!



Deptford said:


> Telo's last post is an epic last post to go out on if we do :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> We'll never truly be separated though. You surely know that by now, Jacqy!


Guess I won't have to Blackout you this week 



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Us Rollinites don't go down the path travelled too often. The entire forum is ours, but if you wish you can go ahead :lol Me, Soup, ROLLINS, RVP the Gunner, you, JacqSparrow and others will likely join in.
> 
> The Apostles of the Church of Rollins.


:lmao Am I like the Mary Magdalene of the group?

It doesn't have to die...yet... :side:

But keeping track will be tough now :lol


----------



## Deptford

Yeah, I don't want the thread to be killed off. Too many memories ); 
And I already know Im gonna pigeon hole myself in the Ambrose thread  

But we'll see each other pretty much every day in some way or fashion anyways even the the thread does die so I guess I can just keep that in mind. 
It kind of reminds me of a draft or something though all the threads being created :lol

The rollins thread got Soup, Sparrow, Raven, Sable, Viper's girl, Delbusto
The reigns camp has - Reigns train, Zero, Yoshi, Midnight, Wynter, and Pyro (just to shit on it though :lol) 
Ambrose - Caly, TMR, Shenroe, DGMC, LMDM, Divine, Telos, x78, 

:banderas 

idk, I like stuff like this and organizing and whatnot. 
We have really strong posters in all three threads.
k ima try and sleep now <_<


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> Yeah, I don't want the thread to be killed off. Too many memories );
> And I already know Im gonna pigeon hole myself in the Ambrose thread
> 
> But we'll see each other pretty much every day in some way or fashion anyways even the the thread does die so I guess I can just keep that in mind.
> It kind of reminds me of a draft or something though all the threads being created :lol
> 
> The rollins thread got Soup, Sparrow, Raven, Sable, Viper's girl, Delbusto
> The reigns camp has - Reigns train, Zero, Yoshi, Midnight, Wynter, and Pyro (just to shit on it though :lol)
> Ambrose - Caly, TMR, Shenroe, DGMC, LMDM, Divine, Telos, x78,
> 
> :banderas
> 
> idk, I like stuff like this and organizing and whatnot.
> We have really strong posters in all three threads.
> k ima try and sleep now <_<


Why are you still awake? :lol

I peeked in the Roman thread to attempt to post...it scares me :side:


----------



## Bushmaster

I didn't start a Rollins thread because the 3 separate threads are silly when this hasn't been closed yet :draper2


----------



## jamal.

Might as well stickied the Ambrose, Reigns, and ROllins threads tbh.


----------



## Telos

jamal. said:


> Might as well stickied the Ambrose, Reigns, and ROllins threads tbh.


That is probably the most logical thing to do, considering only 10 threads are displayed per page and those three threads are likely to be frequently active and thus featured among the top 10. It's that or nix the concept of separate threads, merge the existing ones into a single Shield thread, and continue the status quo from before the split. Can't see those three individual threads PLUS a collective thread coexisting.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> That is probably the most logical thing to do, considering only 10 threads are displayed per page and those three threads are likely to be frequently active and thus featured among the top 10. It's that or nix the concept of separate threads, merge the existing ones into a single Shield thread, and continue the status quo from before the split. Can't see those three individual threads PLUS a collective thread coexisting.


Stop being logical, Telos! :lol well, nah, don't. 

'Fraid you're probably right though. It will be difficult enough managing all the threads as it is.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> Stop being logical, Telos! :lol well, nah, don't.
> 
> 'Fraid you're probably right though. It will be difficult enough managing all the threads as it is.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Shield split: best for business, worst for WF :lol


----------



## Tambrose

Nooooooooooooo... so much easier having it all in one place lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Shield split: best for business, worst for WF :lol


All good things must come to an end. Well, as long as we've still got chat  And we pop into the different threads to see each other.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

This should be closed at some point. Soon, all three guys will be off doing their own thing and this common thread won't make sense. If you merge the three new threads here then again, this thread will be closed soon anyway and people will just create more threads again.

Leave those three threads alone and slowly close this down imo.


----------



## Shepard

I'd have to concur. It's been fun. If you'd like to have a thread where you just shoot the shit like you did in here sometimes feel free to make one in the Games and Trivia section.


----------

